# DOT/City/Town/County Rig Pics ???



## Newfie Plow

Anybody work for any of the above or just happen to have some pics ? Would love to see them. I'll work on getting mine up. Both are Single Axle Plow/Sanders. International & Freightliner.


----------



## jt5019

Local public works Freightliner plow rig.Pic was taken last winter the truck was brand new.No need for a V box spreader in this rig


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are some DPW/County/Town/State trucks for you.

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone.htm


----------



## bolensdriver

Here's some!

Newport, NH's International (They have 5 in all)









Newport, NH's NEW International With Front & Wing Plows and Combo Dump/Sander


----------



## bolensdriver

Newport, NH's F-550 With Front & Wing Plows and Combo Dump/Sander









Newport, NH's Holder 9700









ED Enterprise's Ford (They contract plow for the state)









ED Enterprise #2


----------



## Hummerslawncare

*Trucks`*

Wish I could post some pictures but i don't know how. My neighbor has 18 2003 Freight Liners With plows and sanders, he is in charge of plowing the entire northern part of mass's highways. He also has 3 2002 john deer loaders and 15 2004 Chevy 3500 dumps for on and off ramps. This is quite the fleet wish i could post a picture. :crying:


----------



## somm

Montana's DOT at work


----------



## somm

Mercedes Benz / Freightliner Unimog U500, U900, and U1200 goes where most 4wd's won't.
A great gallery of accessory options including blowers, blades, backhoes, articulating-mowers, cranes, and winches can be found at: http://www.currietruckcentre.com/UniAvailConfigs.htm


----------



## somm

the 1963 Walter Snow Fighter!


----------



## somm

good front of another '63 Walter


----------



## somm

the Holder articulator


----------



## somm

what to do with all those 20 foot piles? melt 'em !!!


----------



## somm

a 500 ton-per-hour Melter !


----------



## somm

Massive Melter !

(see more blowers at "truck snowblower" thread. Chaser's Deere is awesome!!)


----------



## badranman

Hey cool, those Trecan melters are made about half an hour from me. Actually a buddy of mine works there as a welder (one of the best I know) and has been for quite awhile. I guess they ship those pretty far.


----------



## extremsnomobile

Hummerslawncare said:


> Wish I could post some pictures but i don't know how. My neighbor has 18 2003 Freight Liners With plows and sanders, he is in charge of plowing the entire northern part of mass's highways. He also has 3 2002 john deer loaders and 15 2004 Chevy 3500 dumps for on and off ramps. This is quite the fleet wish i could post a picture. :crying:


 where in mass are you located.


----------



## bolensdriver

Newfie Plow said:


> Anybody work for any of the above or just happen to have some pics ? Would love to see them. I'll work on getting mine up. Both are Single Axle Plow/Sanders. International & Freightliner.


  Some people posted photos here of non- govt trucks.


----------



## somm

STL Airport Authority's various rigs are municipally used to clear and throw/blow from airport roads. Melters are especially used for reducing snowpiles from parking areas. The photos, while representative, are the best ones i could find. Some are from sales literature, good eye, bolensdriver!  
Maybe we'll see some others soon.


----------



## ultimate plow

Heres some nice dot trucks plowing...dont know what state it is though...
http://www.gcrc.org/Photo Page4.html


----------



## landcare pa

we jus bought a holder c240 with a blower,spreader for $40,000 i hope it snows soon


----------



## Plow Chaser

Those plows are in Genesee County Michigan. They took some good shots. I wish all DPWs and towns would do that!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a great one I found online. Obviously a snowplow in NY just by looking at the license plate, but one heck of a pic!

RYan


----------



## Plow Chaser

I just got back from spending the holidays in NY and caught quite a few good plow pics. Here are some!


----------



## bolensdriver

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> I just got back from spending the holidays in NY and caught quite a few good plow pics. Here are some!


Great Photos, do you remember me? I'm Jake (the owner of SnowplowingTheRoads87)


----------



## bolensdriver

....................


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hey Jake, I do remember you. The yahoo club doesn't seem to get too much activity, so I tried this out here. Keep in touch man, I'd love to share photos and whatnot. TTYL

Ryan


----------



## PLM-1

Here's a really bad pic of a KsDot rig. Saw it in traffic so i whipped out my picture phone. It has a wing on it that you can't see in the pic. Enjoy...


----------



## bolensdriver

some posts are missing for some reason in this thread?


----------



## snow_man_48045

ultimate plow said:


> Heres some nice dot trucks plowing...dont know what state it is though...
> http://www.gcrc.org/Photo Page4.html


That would be in Michigan. Flint, MI area...


----------



## snow_man_48045

How about some pics from Ontario's Road crews!!


----------



## bolensdriver

PLM-1 said:


> Here's a really bad pic of a KsDot rig. Saw it in traffic so i whipped out my picture phone. It has a wing on it that you can't see in the pic. Enjoy...


Good pics. Any accidents that day? I once saw a cop get rear ended.


----------



## PLM-1

bolensdriver said:


> Good pics. Any accidents that day? I once saw a cop get rear ended.


The night before i was out and a little car forgot to turn all the way and jumped a median and struck an awaiting car in the side.

My neighbor got his truck stuck in his driveway and very close to a drop-off so i pulled him sideways and scored $10!!!! :bluebounc


----------



## vis

How do these new state trucks spread sand with out the v-boxes...i saw a few today...they got 2 spinners on the sides...how does it get fed into them?

any pics?


----------



## PLM-1

vis said:


> How do these new state trucks spread sand with out the v-boxes...i saw a few today...they got 2 spinners on the sides...how does it get fed into them?
> 
> any pics?


I believe those would be under-tailgate spreaders. Lift the bed up and it feeds the spreader...am I correct? I don't know much about spreaders.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Quite a few companies are making these spreaders now. Air-Flo, Tenco, and Viking are all making them. There is a conveyor built into the dump box in the middle or on the drivers side of the truck. It then draws it to an opening where it is dispensed onto the spinner. Many agencies use the ones on the drivers side of the truck because they give greater tractor by casting the sand or salt right under the drive wheels, and it also casts the material into both lanes of traffic versus a conventional spreader which places it directly behind the truck in the middle of one lane. CHeck out the photos I've attached.

Hope this helps,

Ryan


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are a few links to manufacturers of these combination dump bodies/spreaders. You will need acrobat reader for them.

http://www.tenco.ca/Brochures_R_V/12M_anglais.pdf

http://www.viking-cives.com/northeast/products/vclsidedump.htm

http://www.viking-cives.com/northeast/products/proline.htm


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I snapped this one during our storm wed. night. Illinois Tollway Authority


----------



## lakeeffect

NYSDOT is using those new Viking sanders with front spinner, seem to work good. Years ago Frink tryed the same concept only the dump box tipped up forward, in fact neighboring town is still using one. They were a poor design, it threw off the center of gravity of the truck and you had to drive around with box raised, we had 2 of them for 2 years and got rid of them, actually one was destroyed when the truck rolled. Not one of Frinks better ideas.pretty tough to go wrong with a V box sander IMHO.


----------



## bolensdriver

lakeeffect said:


> NYSDOT is using those new Viking sanders with front spinner, seem to work good. Years ago Frink tryed the same concept only the dump box tipped up forward, in fact neighboring town is still using one. They were a poor design, it threw off the center of gravity of the truck and you had to drive around with box raised, we had 2 of them for 2 years and got rid of them, actually one was destroyed when the truck rolled. Not one of Frinks better ideas.pretty tough to go wrong with a V box sander IMHO.


Those Frink types are common in Maine quite a bit if I remember. I remember seeing many of them on my way there in a snow storm 10 years ago.


----------



## lakeeffect

yes Frink sold alot of them(Frink was based about 18 miles from here), not sure why, but they did. Frink plows were the best in the industry for many years, but those type sanders were not good.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Do you know why Frink went out of business? I heard that American Snowplows is the "new Frink." Anyone have any info on this?

Ryan


----------



## bolensdriver

http://www.viking-cives.ca <--- new Frink, you'll see the Frink's poly reversible plow on there. And also, it says Frink on the front page.


----------



## lakeeffect

They filed bankruptcy and got bought by a Canadian company. Gave all their workers here 2 days notice the plant was closing, the average worker had been there 20+ years. The legalities are still being fought in the courts, those poor craftsman that worked there got screwed big time. it was not Viking that bought them, Frink Canada was a seperate company prior to Frink USA closing. Believe they were bought by Everests parent company. We can not get parts for our Frinks through Viking, we buy them through Henderson who sells Everest. Frink US and Viking were competitors for many years as their plants were only 40 miles apart.


----------



## Stang977

LakeEffect is correct.
Everest bought Frink. Frink parts are available through your local Everest Dealer. Frink "Trailblazer" 8' pickup plows were the absolute best. I have some that are 22 years old. 
It was a shame what they did to their workers.

Regards,
Rich


----------



## Plow Chaser

When I was home and visiting one of the local town garages, they had an American Snowplow on their truck. The highway supterintendant told me that this company is the old Frink. He could be wrong. At any rate, it was a shame to see a good snowplow manufacturer go down. I've got some photos they sent me of their first ever produced plows. I was invited up to visit the factory, but never made it. Never will now. Thanks for the information.

Ryan


----------



## lakeeffect

Your right Stang those trailblazers were good plows. Use to go every year to the snowplow rodeo Frink held in Clayton. DPW crews would compete in an obstacle course. timed and points taken off for hitting cones and mailboxes.


----------



## IA snoman

Has anybody heard of Flink snowplows? I was going to start a new thread but since you brought up frink I thought I would ask you about Flink. Check them out at truckequipmentinc.com


----------



## 84deisel

Flink is made in Streater Il.Definitely a great heavy duty plow.BTW they also own Baker.We use them on all of our bigger trucks.I have been very happy with their plows and salters.


----------



## bigdaddyracing

*Frink plow on 1991 GMC*

I have a Frink plow on my 1991 GMC 2500HD. It is a poly plow. It is now built by Viking-Cives, the call it a flex plow.
Here is the link to the pics.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21918


----------



## Eyesell

bolensdriver, just wondering what's up with the Freddie Mecury photo thing, you must really like em'


----------



## William B.

84deisel said:


> Flink is made in Streater Il.Definitely a great heavy duty plow.BTW they also own Baker.We use them on all of our bigger trucks.I have been very happy with their plows and salters.


Kinda off topic but my grandparents and aunts live in Streator. I have been by the Flink factory many times. Never knew what brand it was til a few months ago.

William


----------



## bolensdriver

Eyesell said:


> bolensdriver, just wondering what's up with the Freddie Mecury photo thing, you must really like em'


I am co-owner of www.freddiemercuryphotos.tk .. which has a Queen forum, and many photos.

I love Queen. Best rock band in the world.


----------



## bolensdriver

For the info.. as people are getting mistaken.

Flink and Frink are different plow brands and arn't owned by the same company.


----------



## Lawnboy89

My dad is in charge of 7 state garages. I'll ask him if he will take the camera and take some pictures. I don't think he can get any action shots though.


----------



## timsjeep

Colorado Springs, CO
These are two city trucks taking a minute to chat.

Yes, this is a typical morning after a plow night. Sunny, clear skies.


----------



## lakeeffect

Heres a few more pics from the area


----------



## snow_man_48045

I'd love to drive that Oshksah. Looks like they get atlot of use out of it, by the shinny metal on the blade where the paint is worn off.
Great pics too. Nice building that they keep the trucks in too with the huge floor drain down the middle collecting all the melting snow.


----------



## wfd44

A friend of mine has a Walter Sno Fighter which I got the chance to drive summer before last at the Antique Truck Show. No blade no wings and no snow (it was in July) but definitely a beast and a half. Detroit 6-71 power two transmissions + two sticks for transfer case, diff locks too (I think), levers for blade and wings, basically a forest inside the cab. You pretty much tached it out and shifted and double clutched by ear. About a half mile of shift linkage for the main box so any little bit of slop is amplified 10 fold at the stick. What a beast - what a blast too.


----------



## unimogr

*Long distance Municipal Truck*

This one is from Munich Germany. Unimog 421 with Schmidt rotary cutter powered by a 168hp Mercedes diesel on the rear bed.


----------



## unimogr

*Another far away unit*

This 406 Unimog was just released from service in Switzerland and had only 3000 miles on it. Schmidt single chute rotary cutter with power unit in back.


----------



## Exciteable

Oshkosh...4WD of course...What they use in Keweenaw Conty, in Michigan's Upper Penninsula where they average 250 inches of snow a year


----------



## lakeeffect

Here are a couple Walters pics, there were many walters used up here, the Town that owns the one in the second pic still runs 4 of them. In the 70's and early 80's walters and Oshkoshs ruled the winters up here. Not as many in use now with everyone having bigger tandems and plowing more often, but every town has at least 1 or 2 still and some towns still run just Walters or Oshkoshs.


----------



## harley hauler

now that can move some serious snow! WOW


----------



## sbrem

Exciteable said:


> Oshkosh...4WD of course...What they use in Keweenaw Conty, in Michigan's Upper Penninsula where they average 250 inches of snow a year


I couldn't tell from the picture if that Oshkosh had it or not, but they offer all wheel Steering as well as 4WD on some of those trucks. I would love to see that in operation

Stephen


----------



## yamahar612

City of Wauwatosa WI, Plow 
It's a 2004 Sterling with belly plow and salter.


----------



## SnowyPennsylvan

Living in Pennsylvania, I can't imagine ever having enough snow to need some of those trucks with the massive V-Plows. I'd love to do a ride-a-long with a driver on one of those though, it would be awesome.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Just think how close NY and PA are. Growing up in Upstate NY, I couldn't imagine that there was anything less than the Walter and Oshkosh trucks. Definitely a sight to see. Now some of the stuff I see that are in different states, I am really glad that as a snowplow enthusiast, I grew up where I did!!

Ryan


----------



## SnowyPennsylvan

Around here, the local road crews just use their mid-size dump trucks to salt and plow. Nothing big, nothing fancy, but they generally get the job done. It takes them a couple days to get to my street (not living on a "Priority roadway") but they usually do an okay job.

I'll try and snap a few pictures if there are any more snow events this year.


----------



## andyuxb

The Mass Pike has some pretty serious trucks. Anyone got any pics of them?


----------



## lakeeffect

You are right ryan, there is no place like the snowbelt of NY for plow trucks. There is more big 4x4 Oshkoshs, Walters, FWD's etc around these parts than anywhere I have ever been, but they are needed here.

Andy_ Have seen some Mass Pike trucks before they are mostly Macks if I remember right(been a few years). Would like to see some pics as well.


----------



## somm

NICE 4wd Osh's, Walters, and unimog406, CO and other great state rigs!!!!
Looks like we got a year of backgrounds. Great ones thanks.


----------



## andyuxb

*lakeeffect*

I know they used to run a lot of big Oshkosh rigs, but they may be switching over to Mack I'm not sure. They usually don't skimp when it comes to spending on their trucks and equipment.


----------



## lakeeffect

Andy- you are right I do remember seeing some newer Oshkoshs on the Mass Pike a few years ago.


----------



## Exciteable

Had one of those Mog's with the Schmidt Blower powered by the Mercedes in the rear at a garage I worked at...damn thing would keep breaking the rear driveshafts...


----------



## ultimate plow

Some pictures I found on the web


----------



## ultimate plow

....................


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a few more for you guys to keep this thread going


----------



## lakeeffect

2003 Freightliner


----------



## lakeeffect

2002 International


----------



## lakeeffect

1963 Oshkosh


----------



## lakeeffect

1983 Mack one winger


----------



## lakeeffect

Autocar/Volvo


----------



## lakeeffect

Autocar single axle


----------



## Plow Chaser

Love em Chris!! I wish I could resize my photos, I've got a ton more to post. Keep them coming!!

Ryan


----------



## lakeeffect

Ryan, I use a program called Irfanview it works well and is easy to use.


----------



## CamLand

Now this is a beast...


----------



## snow_man_48045

Great Pics Chris. I'd be content to just be able to ride in each truck for a day of plowing. WOW that be the best!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a nice Walter Snow Fighter in Upstate NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

OK, really here is the Walter Snow Fighter, last truck was an International Navistar Paystar 5000 4x4. Had a picture screw up!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's one of Caltrans' International plows used for clearing the Sierra Nevada Mountains in Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Placer County California Oshkosh. Sorry, but this is just too small of a blade for this truck!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of German Flatts, NY Mack Granite 4x4 double winger.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another shot of the Granite.


----------



## ultimate plow

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Another shot of the Granite.


I wonder if those clear round beacons next to the strobe highlighter are the federal 360 degree search lights. They sure do look like them. That truck would be neat to br driving around in a snow storm at midnight.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Excellenct trucks. I'd take the job for free just to be able to experience plowing with one of those babies!!!


----------



## lakeeffect

Ultimate plow- you want to talk about lights, count the number of lights mounted on the front of this plow. There are 8 forward facing lights counting the headlights, fog lights and the small bullseye HID driving lights. I have seen this truck at night and it looks strange. Most everybody around here has lights mounted up high on the roof with at least one set of spotlights. There are times we shut off the headlights and just use the spotlights because we have them aimed at the snowbank and it gets snowing so hard all the headlights do is make it harder to see, but we can follow the snowbank with the spotlights.


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a brand new International tandem double winger our neighboring town just put in service this year.


----------



## ultimate plow

Thanks a lot for the photots. Those are nice plows!


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's what they use in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. These are at Washoe County NV Highway Department.


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are the fleet of CAT graders the DPW in South Lake Tahoe use. They are quite blue!


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Here are the fleet of CAT graders the DPW in South Lake Tahoe use. They are quite blue!


Thats the color of all Chicago Streets and sanatation equipment!


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

God I love illinois DOT trucks!


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

WHERES THE FRONT PLOW????


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

THIS SUCKS!


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

JUST HAD TO POST THAT!


----------



## ultimate plow

Had to empty some of my files with photos.


----------



## Plow Chaser

New Town of Frankfort International Plow


----------



## unimogr

Vee Plow. (Ok, BIG Vee plow)


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is another Mack to keep this thread going


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Nb Snowplow*

International 7600 Series 350 Cummins ISM, EATON FULLER 8LL, and Twist and Shoot TENCO.


----------



## William B.

I WANT ONE  

William


----------



## lakeeffect

That is a nice Binder!


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

International 7600 Series 350 Cummins ISM, EATON FULLER 8LL, and Twist and Shoot TENCO. What I will be operating for a job starting this week. IT"S GONNA BE AWESOME!!


----------



## 04superduty

MR.PLOW said:


> International 7600 Series 350 Cummins ISM, EATON FULLER 8LL, and Twist and Shoot TENCO.


looks like the plow has a urethane edge. Mr plow take some pics and if you could take some action shots.


----------



## Plow Chaser

A agree, lets see more of that truck!!!!


----------



## jt5019

State of Connecticut DOT .. brand spanking new rig, decals just completed before i got the pictures.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*yes it does*

it does have a teflon edge 04superduty, not sure if urethane is the same as teflon. I will try to get some action shots next storm, as i am now operating a plow like this. Thanks for the question, and happy plowing. Pray for more snow.


----------



## lakeeffect

Heres a few more pics


----------



## lakeeffect

Single axle Mack


----------



## lakeeffect

A semi-retired Walters


----------



## oldmankent

dual wing set up is just crazy. Love it. The pic of the big V in action with snow gong everywhere is great too.


----------



## lakeeffect

Oldmankent-At least 75% of plows around here are double wingers, The only way to plow, 28' a pass.


----------



## lakeeffect

Some towns use graders for scraping hardpack and cutting shelfs


----------



## lakeeffect

But you can't beat a Walters or a Oshkosh for cutting shelfs and pushing back


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hey Chris,

That red Walter looks familiar with the red/black color. Town of Boonville right?? Great pics man, I love them, I miss them, and you give me a good fill of them. Keep taking more!!! 

Ryan


----------



## lakeeffect

Nope Ryan that Walters is a Town of Cape Vincent plow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Wow, The colors and logo are identical to the Town of Boonville!!


----------



## lakeeffect

Quite a few towns around here used to use the red/black paint scheme. Here is a front view of Capes Walters


----------



## HighwayDept.

New Wausau one way plow on a caterpillar grader equipped with a wing


----------



## scholzee

Wow how do you tell where the front of that plow is on the grader. I have a 2dr s10 blazer with a 6'6" western and still can't keep from dinging garage doors and siding.


----------



## HighwayDept.

This is one of our two 2005 International 7400 series dump. 
This truck has a dt 570 motor with a Fuller 6 speed manual, differential lock, 3 speed jake brake, air ride cab, heated mirrors and power windows and lock.
Is equipped with an everest dump body and everest plow and a bengal zwack sander.


----------



## HighwayDept.

This is the second one of our 2005 International 7400 series dump truck. the only difference from the first truck is that this one has a Allison auto for the transmission and a liquid calcium system hooked up to the sander.

Sorry for the quality of this pic as it was taken inside the garage.


----------



## snow_man_48045

well you guys are probly out playing with the big equipment know with all the snow your getting. Man that grader is great love it!


----------



## lakeeffect

A Ford Tandem double winger


----------



## lakeeffect

Single axle Mack 4x4


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is a few pics I took a couple of weeks ago of some Penndot trucks enjoy.










Bob


----------



## Lazer Man

Another shot










Bob


----------



## Lazer Man

another










Bob


----------



## Lazer Man

Last one for now










Bob


----------



## lakeeffect

Nice Pics Lazer, Those PENNDOT trucks are sharp, gotta love those macks. Wonder how those zero Velocity sanders work. Penn is the only place I have ever seen them.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great Penn DOT plows!!! A great future subject for me for a scale model!!

Take more pics!!


Ryan


----------



## Plow King jr.

get the Penn. dot trucks ready for tomorrow. payup time to make some money. :redbounce


----------



## scholzee

Whats with the wood panels on the dump box ?


----------



## bugthug

the wood is to insulate the dump bed for summer when black top is hauled. usually they will have the blue styrofoam under the plywood.


----------



## lakeeffect

Suns shining here today, time to post more pics. Mack with under belly scraper


----------



## lakeeffect

A mack Tandem in action


----------



## lakeeffect

Another Mack tandem


----------



## lakeeffect

A International Tandem


----------



## lakeeffect

Gotta have another Mack, this one is set up for 1 man plowing


----------



## lakeeffect

A new City of Syracuse Navistar


----------



## lakeeffect

A new Western Star waiting for a new home.


----------



## scholzee

What is different when a truck is setup for one man plowing ?


----------



## Plow Chaser

More mailboxes get taken out!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Chris, great pics again!!!! I heard there was some pretty good snow back home and I wish I was there with my camera. Thank God you've got one!!

Ryan


----------



## lakeeffect

Scholzee- A truck set up for 1 man plowing has all the controls next to the driver, with no wingman. A normal set up on these trucks around here has the right side wing and nose plow controls on the passenger side for the wingman to control and the left side wing and sander controls next to the driver for him to control. 1 man plowing is dangerous for not only the public but for the operators. A second set of eyes is really needed when you are watching traffic, obstacles etc. Alot of times in this area we are plowing in very limited visibility with heavy lake effect snows. Some municipalities and NYS DOT have switched to 1 man plows the last couple years to save the almighty dollar. NYS DOT in this area has now reverted back to 2 man plows on all roads except the interstates which are a little easier for a 1 man truck.


Ryan- wasn't much of a storm here only got about 6 inches. Suns out today.


----------



## scholzee

I am from Buffalo NY and they bought all one man plows but the union would not allow 1 man so there are still 2 in the cab. I am not sure what they did with the controls since then. I agree there should be 2, I think the money thing is BS look at average years and how often are the trucks out. maybe say 4 times a week thats 16 a month and snow for 4 months so about 70 days out of the year for 2 man rig. All the big wigs get take home cars, laptops, cell phone and the guys working nights, weekends, holidays clearing roads are forced to do with less. I would love to see the whole budget and where the money really goes, the more I try to get involved the more disgusted i get, hopefully we get better leaders in the future.


----------



## snowinjoe

Viking Cives Ontario plant.


----------



## snowinjoe




----------



## lakeeffect

Scholzee- thats good that the union won't allow it down there. They let it go up here. As far as the controls the state trucks are on a pivot so they can be swung either way for 1 or 2 man. Good old state of NY trying to save a buck at the publics expense.


----------



## lakeeffect

1 man plows could =


----------



## 04superduty

yeesh looks like a bridge got in the way. ooooww. hope the driver made it.


----------



## Plow King jr.

That would have to be a bad day.


----------



## lakeeffect

That plow was rolled I believe, the roof was caved in by the wing.


----------



## lakeeffect

A 2004 Navistar Tandem


----------



## lakeeffect

A single Axle International


----------



## lakeeffect

A International Paystar 6x6 double winger. Usually has a V plow on front but because of this years mild winter the one way will do.


----------



## Allagash

somm said:


> Mercedes Benz / Freightliner Unimog U500, U900, and U1200 goes where most 4wd's won't.
> A great gallery of accessory options including blowers, blades, backhoes, articulating-mowers, cranes, and winches can be found at: http://www.currietruckcentre.com/UniAvailConfigs.htm


That Unimog is awesome! I've always been impressed with them. What's a new one go for?


----------



## 04superduty

there are some nice pics of DOT trucks, and luckily they dont have to follow any weight laws.


----------



## lakeeffect

You are right about that, our tandems with a one way and double wings top the scales at around 78,000. Put a V on it it is even more.


----------



## 04superduty

one of my friends that works for a local DPW said that a singe axle plow truck, with a belly blade and a v box salt spreader can only carry 1 yard of salt/sand and be under weight. 
78,000lbs, thats just a little over weight, is that including a box full of salt/sand?


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

Man what a set up. 2 wings. We don't have that up here in New Brunswick, Can. Good thing too, the some DOT operators have a had time using one wing. HAHA. I operate a 7600 International with a 14' 3 way and right side wing, for a private company, no need for 2 wings up here, but they work great in some areas. Great pics of all the plows in this forum.

Be Cool to see more older pics thou. And does anyone have pics of a Ford 9000 series truck with plows on it?

"MR.PLOW" 
p.s. just a few more snow storms before the winter is over.


----------



## lakeeffect

I will see what I can come up with on the Fords, we used to have a couple.


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is one we used to own, now in private hands. Will post more as I come across them.


----------



## lakeeffect

Heres a 9000 Ford double winger


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a Ford LN9000 single winger!


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

Awesome Ford Pics! Keep them Coming


----------



## 84deisel

while not dot , my truck is speced out the same


----------



## snow_man_48045

yep, got a big truck just not the big plow and a wing,lol 
There is a Co here that clears parking lots with dumps and they have taken down more light poles and cart corals than they can buy back. Save the dumps for SALTING and ROADS! Just my 2 cents.............


----------



## Lazer Man

Hey Lakeeffect any chance of posting a few more pics of that 2004 Navistar, thats a sweet looking rig you got there. I would really appreciate it. 

Bob :salute: :salute:


----------



## lakeeffect

Lazer which one are you talking about? here are some more of a the last Tandem I posted


----------



## lakeeffect

heres another


----------



## lakeeffect

and another


----------



## lakeeffect

Heres a Navistar with a V doing some shelfing last week


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a Ford for MR PLOW


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a front view, the plows are off it in these pics but normally has a V plow and 2-14' wings.


----------



## Stik208

Why dont you see many 4x4 town dot trucks?????? Except Walters and Oshkosh.


----------



## HighwayDept.

Stik208 said:


> Why dont you see many 4x4 town dot trucks?????? Except Walters and Oshkosh.


We own two International Paystars that are 4x4. One is an '85 and the other is a '89. Plus the town next to us owns a newer Paystar 4x4and an older International 4900 series that is 4x4. Sorry no pics at this time.


----------



## lakeeffect

Quite a few 4X4's around here. other than the Walters, Oshkoshs and FWDS they are mostly IH and Fords with Marmon Harrington conversions


----------



## Plow Chaser

And here is that Ford with the V plow and wings!! Hey Chris, I think we have followed each other's paths at some point!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another of that awesome Navistar.


----------



## lakeeffect

Think you are right Ryan, here is a new Navistar tandem


----------



## lakeeffect

For MR PLOW here is another Ford with a Marmon Harrington conversion that we sold a few years ago :waving: , that was a good day


----------



## lakeeffect

And another Ford that we got rid of 3 years ago, at one time this had an Everest one way and 12' wing and a Frink forward dump sander. The new owner changed plows on it. Another good day around here was when this left.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I love this thread, I can make it go on for at least another year. Here's another Ford for ya!! Sorry no plows on it, but it's a great truck that used to plow in the town I lived in for a while.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Time for some more*

:yow!:Company from Quebec, Can.
1. International with 3 way and wing
2.Dodge 3500 with 3 way and wing
3.Volvo Loader with SNOWBLAST blower system


----------



## lakeeffect

Ryan- keep posting away

Mr Plow- love that Dodge 1 ton with wing. Sicard Snowblasts were built here in Watertown NY for years.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

here are some more pics


----------



## Fordistough

hey, Mr. Plow, I love that one ton wing, know who makes it? I was looking to put one on my F-350


----------



## lakeeffect

Looks like a Tennaco wing to me.


----------



## 04superduty

mr plow that yellow mack with the green v box looks like the one for sale in Wayland, mi. The also have a red mack in good shape.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

FORDISTOUGH a company in Quebec makes the Dodge with the plow and wing, but I would imagine they could fix u up with one for your Ford. Here is the wesite (www.w-cote.com)


----------



## Lazer Man

Lakeeffect those you just posted are just fine. It was Mr Plow that posted that new '05 with the twist and shot Tenaco, Mr Plow do you have anymore pics of that plow? Also Snowplowfan do you have any more pics of the international with the flames? BTW here is a few Pa Turnpike plows to keep things going.










Bob :waving: :waving:


----------



## Lazer Man

How about another










Bob :waving: :waving:


----------



## Lazer Man

How about this Mack tandem










Bob :waving: :waving:


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is one more for now another Mack tandem with plow this time.










Bob :waving: :waving:


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here Is A Picture Of A Nice Oshkosh I Came Across


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Look At This Brand New Toy Waiting For A New Home


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a Mack RM!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a Mack RD!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's 2 FWD's sitting in the garage last fall.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are 2 International/Navistars for the New York State Thruway Authority.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Cool SNOWPLOWFAN. Awesome*

That pic of the Mack waiting for a home is awesome! I really don't care for a Mack, I run an International so thats what I like, but I would not say no to running that Mack. Nice big one way for up here. AWESOME!! :yow!:


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here Is Nice Rig Out Of Stillwater N.y.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

JIM SHERRY said:


> Here Is Nice Rig Out Of Stillwater N.y.


Awesome once again Jim. Man those Macks are nice all done up to plow snow. :redbounce


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:waving: TAKE A LOOK AT THIS NEW PLOW TRUCK :waving:


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:redbounce SOME OLD PENNDOT FORDS


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:redbounce AND ANOTHER PENNDOT FORD :redbounce


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I FOUND THIS PHOTO OF A PAYSTAR HARD AT WORK :waving:


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Great Pics Everyone*

Keep posting Jim. Wish I could find more pics. I'm working on that thou. Happy Plowing everybody! Well whats left of the plowing season that is


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:yow!: HERE IS ANOTHER NICE NEW RIG GOING TO ARIETTA N.Y. :yow!:


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:bluebounc JUST ANOTHER N.Y.PLOW RIG TOLOOK AT :bluebounc


----------



## Plow Chaser

Looks like someone's been on Viking's site!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

ALWAYS LOOKING FOR PLOW TRUCK PICTURES, I LOVE THEM CANT GET ENOUGHT!!!!!!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

ALWAYS LOOKING FOR PLOW TRUCK PICTURES, I LOVE THEM FEEL FREE TO SEND ME SOME [email protected]


----------



## lawnandplow42

the new international trucks look like nice plow trucks


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I Hate To See The Plowing Season End ,going To Miss All The Truck Photos .I Hope Someone Has Some Stashed Away.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Most would think that living in California means nothing but sun, beaches, and Hollywood. Not here in the Sierras! After a long day of skiing in near whiteout conditions at 8,500', Caltrans put some plows out and I was able to get a few pics as I worked my way down the mountain! I refuse to let this thread die!

Ryan


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another Caltrans rig. The plow got cut out because I was driving and reaching for the camera to snap this. Sorry for the blur.


----------



## lakeeffect

it won't die, but might have to make a hiatus till next season,LOL


----------



## lakeeffect

Ok Ryan, just for you heres some more end of season pics


----------



## lakeeffect

An International Single Axle


----------



## lakeeffect

Another Mack, you can tell its spring by the paint wear on the plows


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:bluebounc THANKS RYAN FOR THE PHOTOS AND THE SITE INFO ,I THINK THEY ARE AWESOME ,IF YOU WANT SEND SOME MORE THEY WILL BE ENJOYED.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Thanks Chris!! I need my fill every once in a while!

Ryan


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:waving: ONE MORE OLD MACK.


----------



## sixspeed

*DOT/CITY rigs, etc... .*

Hey Jim,

How bout posting some pictures of some all wheel drive KME equipment??? I was up your way a few months ago and saw some awesome Anchorage FD all-wheel drive fire trucks sitting out front of the KME office across from the Ford Dealer!

I live about 10 minutes from the Mack hq in Allentown and 20 mins from the Macungie plant and I never see much all wheel drive stuff there anymore but for a few rear pusher cement mixers... Never any all wheel drive plow trucks sadly


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Sixspeed ,I Have A Few Photos Of Them Alaska Trucks,they Got 16 Of Them In The Last 3 Years. I Just Did Some Service Work On One Of Them Last Week . Ill Get Some Photos On This Weekend. See Ya.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

ONE MORE TURNPIKE MACK :bluebounc


----------



## snow_man_48045

JIM SHERRY said:


> ONE MORE TURNPIKE MACK :bluebounc


Great looking trucks! Those aluminum dump boxes, do they use salt? If so how do they hold up with the salt I'm wondering??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Aluminum won't rust. I'm sure they hold up great, no corrosion to worry about. I remember back home in NY the bulk salt hauling rigs would have Ravens aluminum tri-axle dump trailers and they never showed any rust, except some on the frame itself.


----------



## snow_man_48045

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Aluminum won't rust. I'm sure they hold up great, no corrosion to worry about. I remember back home in NY the bulk salt hauling rigs would have Ravens aluminum tri-axle dump trailers and they never showed any rust, except some on the frame itself.


Cool, as I was looking at a truck craft aluminum dump for my pickup.
I now ez dumper makes a stainless steel one, but it's heavyer than the steel insert. Plus some cheap quality stainless can rust over time too.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Sorry I couldn't resist! FWD sitting outside after a late night plow!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Cool, when was that taken. Looks Cold in that pic,lol. I can say that now it gets up to 60 F here now during the day


----------



## Plow Chaser

That pic was taken in December of 04 in NY. Home for the holidays!! And home for that freezing cold. I think it was about 10 below that night. I don't miss the cold!

Ryan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Aluminum won't rust. I'm sure they hold up great, no corrosion to worry about. I remember back home in NY the bulk salt hauling rigs would have Ravens aluminum tri-axle dump trailers and they never showed any rust, except some on the frame itself.


You are correct, aluminum does not rust. But, it does corrode and it will corrode just as badly as rust eats steel.


----------



## Plow Chaser

This rust vs corrosion is interesting. I did a little research on it. Here is a link.

http://www.corrosion-doctors.org/MatSelect/corralumin.htm

http://www.corrosion-doctors.org/Experiments/iron-products.htm


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Ok Sixspeed Here Is A Photo Of The All Wheel Drive Anchorage Truck.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another Photo Of The All Wheel Drive Truck For Anchorage.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Again, Another Photo Of A Mack Tandem Axle Turnpike Plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:redbounce CHECK OUT THIS NICE PAIR OF PLOW TRUCKS :redbounce


----------



## sixspeed

*DOT/City county rigs*

Thanks for the Kovach pictures Jim! You guys build some awesome equipment!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here Is Another Plow Truck Photo For You.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Im Looking For Some Photos For My Album,if Anyone Has Some Fwd Truck Or Oshkosh Trucks With Plows Please Post Some Or Email Them To Me,I Would Enjoy Them. Thanks. JIM


----------



## lakeeffect

Heres a couple Walters out sunning themselves on a nice spring day.


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a Oshkosh that is used in the summer to haul a dozer.


----------



## lakeeffect

How would you like to see this in your rearview mirror


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are a few FWD's!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's an ex-Oneida County NY FWD now used by a local plowing contractor.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And here is Oneida County's FWD with Sno-go that's still in use.


----------



## Plow Chaser

After making a nice summer trip back home to Upstate New York to see family and friends, I also made a trip to see many snowplows too!! The trip just wouldn't be complete. Enjoy the round, it's on me!

Ryan


----------



## Plow Chaser

2 Mack RM's


----------



## Plow Chaser

I found this junkyard of old Walters and International plows in the town I grew up in. I remember these trucks plowing my road as a kid, and I'm only 28!


----------



## Plow Chaser

How can you not love this truck!


----------



## Plow Chaser

New International 7600 awaiting delivery.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oneida County NY Mack R model


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar waiting to receive a new dump body.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old Brockway sitting in the yard of a local contractor.


----------



## Plow Chaser

New Oneida County International 7400s


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Awesome!!!! Snowplowfan. Those Plow Trucks Are Great,I Enjoyed Them Alot.You Always Pick The Good Trucks.Keep Them Coming. Jim.


----------



## sixspeed

Jim get your digital camera out (I don't have one yet...) Today I just saw that the tpk has some brand new s/a Granites. Have to see them in season!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Unimog with Blower*



unimogr said:


> This one is from Munich Germany. Unimog 421 with Schmidt rotary cutter powered by a 168hp Mercedes diesel on the rear bed.


 Here is a Unimog with blower in Maine.


----------



## Remsen1

Hey snowplow fan. I see you've taken quite a few picture in my home county. Where are you from. I live in Steuben, NY now and I can look out my living room window and see the Steuben highway department. rool

I often think about walking over and asking to ride with them, but funny thing is, I always have to plow then they're plowing, I wonder why that is?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Whos your neighbor?What Route ,3 ?*



Hummerslawncare said:


> Wish I could post some pictures but i don't know how. My neighbor has 18 2003 Freight Liners With plows and sanders, he is in charge of plowing the entire northern part of mass's highways. He also has 3 2002 john deer loaders and 15 2004 Chevy 3500 dumps for on and off ramps. This is quite the fleet wish i could post a picture. :crying:


 Hello,Does he plow up on route 3?


----------



## Sparky925

Just a FYI Hummerslawncare

Your friend is not in charge of any part of the Snow removal for Mass Highway. His equipment work's for MHD and take orders from the forman of the battery he works in ( I used to work for Mass Highway for 16 years as a Equipment Operator/Forman retired now on a ankle injury ) .In all my years everyone did what you asked of them even when they had been out for 2 plus days . But now it is even worse with the Nextel GPS units. 
Now they are even asking why are the Main line trucks sitting well they just put a round of Salt out it needs to work for a bit then we can scape it up. But the DUMB SMART HACKS that Gov Roomey has hired that know nothing about Snow & Ice and other Highway Maintance, come in and they see that you have a 55' wide road then you should only need 5 trucks with 11' plows to do crub to crub. The say the book says it is a 11' plow that is what it is to push.

Oh well I have vented too much tonight


----------



## Oshkosh

*Some Penn DOT Trucks.*



Newfie Plow said:


> Anybody work for any of the above or just happen to have some pics ? Would love to see them. I'll work on getting mine up. Both are Single Axle Plow/Sanders. International & Freightliner.


 Hello,These where some Penn DOT equipment that went off at auction.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is a liquid de-icer truck Penn DOT.*



Oshkosh said:


> Hello,These where some Penn DOT equipment that went off at auction.


 This is another at auction.


----------



## Oshkosh

*A Clean AWD Mack*



Oshkosh said:


> This is another at auction.


 Here is/was a clean AWD Mack ready for auction.


----------



## Oshkosh

*A Clean Oshkosh Blower*



Oshkosh said:


> Her is/was a clean AWD Mack ready for auction.


 Hello,This one was in Conn at an Airport auction,The unit was close to mint.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Old Walter Sno-Fighter Proof*



Oshkosh said:


> Hello,This one was in Conn at an Airport auction,The unit was close to mint.


 Hello, This is an old advertising proof from Walters.


----------



## Oshkosh

*One more Walter proof*



Oshkosh said:


> Hello, This is an old advertising proof from Walters.


 Ok,One more


----------



## Winter Land Man

Great advertising pics, Oshkosh! Love them!


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man said:


> Great advertising pics, Oshkosh! Love them!


 Thanks,  
I've got a couple old friends with tons(100's) of these type of photos. It is ashame I cannot talk them into scanning them for me.
What good are they if you cannot share them?


----------



## lakeeffect

Well since we are posting pictures from municipal auctions, thought I would add a few from our local municipal auction this summer.

1965 Oshkosh ex Town of Rodman


----------



## lakeeffect

Mack single axle Ex Town of Lyme


----------



## lakeeffect

1979 Mack double winger Ex Town of Martinsburg


----------



## lakeeffect

Another view of the 1965 Oshkosh


----------



## lakeeffect

1957 Oshkosh Ex Town of Orleans


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great photos,*



lakeeffect said:


> 1979 Mack double winger Ex Town of Martinsburg


 Great photos,Do the auctions out your way have any deals?


----------



## lakeeffect

1979 IH Paystar 4x4 Ex Town of Rutland


----------



## lakeeffect

All kinds of deals, half of them end up at the scrap yard. All these trucks have been used hard for many years.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome!! Keep them coming! I haven't had my plow fix in a while. Getting it now!!


----------



## lakeeffect

Hey Ryan, thought I would get a few out there, trying to get fired up about this years plowing season but its tough when its still 70 degrees out. But that is about to change, saying snow in the hills this weekend, State DOT has got 3 trucks saddled up and ready to go.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Not the scarp yard*



lakeeffect said:


> All kinds of deals, half of them end up at the scrap yard. All these trucks have been used hard for many years.


 :crying: Dont say the scrap yard.lol 
The photos that you have posted the trucks look pretty clean esp for plow trucks.Do you guys use alot of salt out that way?


----------



## Oshkosh

*I was out in Winter Park Colo*



lakeeffect said:


> Hey Ryan, thought I would get a few out there, trying to get fired up about this years plowing season but its tough when its still 70 degrees out. But that is about to change, saying snow in the hills this weekend, State DOT has got 3 trucks saddled up and ready to go.


 Hi,
I was out in Winter Park in Aug and they had 8" of sleet,in one of the passes (Estes) had to break out the plows.
Would'nt have been so bad but we where on motorcycles.lol


----------



## Plow Chaser

Jay,

Has NYSDOT got the Mack Granites running yet? I'll be back in NY for 10 days in November, can't wait to take thousands of photos!

Ryan


----------



## Oshkosh

*Are you near Tug Hill?*



lakeeffect said:


> All kinds of deals, half of them end up at the scrap yard. All these trucks have been used hard for many years.


 Hello, Are you close to Watertown? 
I have some great videos of the DPW opening up out in the Tug Hill area with a couple of their Walters.After some of that amazing lake effect snow.
Allan


----------



## lakeeffect

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Jay,
> 
> Has NYSDOT got the Mack Granites running yet? I'll be back in NY for 10 days in November, can't wait to take thousands of photos!
> 
> Ryan


Stand by Ryan, look for a new thread this afternoon


----------



## lakeeffect

Oshkosh said:


> Hello, Are you close to Watertown?
> I have some great videos of the DPW opening up out in the Tug Hill area with a couple of their Walters.After some of that amazing lake effect snow.
> Allan[/QUOTE
> 
> yes just south of watertown in the heart of the snowbelt on Tug Hill. Would love to see those videos, good chance I probably know the operator.


----------



## lakeeffect

Oshkosh said:


> :crying: Dont say the scrap yard.lol
> The photos that you have posted the trucks look pretty clean esp for plow trucks.Do you guys use alot of salt out that way?[/QUOTEWell depends what area you are in, NYSDOT and some towns run 100% straight salt, some towns run 50/50 or 70/30 mix and some towns on the Tug Hill use just sand and only at intersections.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Tug Hill*



lakeeffect said:


> Oshkosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Are you close to Watertown?
> I have some great videos of the DPW opening up out in the Tug Hill area with a couple of their Walters.After some of that amazing lake effect snow.
> Allan[/QUOTE
> 
> yes just south of watertown in the heart of the snowbelt on Tug Hill. Would love to see those videos, good chance I probably know the operator.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I've got everything in a storage trailer ,should be unpacked within the month.lol
> I also have one with Snowplow Charlie running a Walters back I think it was the winter of 1949.I believe it was an original Walters promo tape at one time, shot out your way.
> I think alot of that iron ends up out this way.I have an old buddy who has been bringing Walters back from out there for years(one or two a year).
> One of my old trucks(79 Autocar,10 wheeler) came from NewYork thruway,I was told Syracuse).It had a rh wing and ten yard stainless spreader on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## lakeeffect

Tried to send you a Pm but you have them disabled. Would like to arrange to get copies of those tapes when you find them. Let me know what you need.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I will stay in touch.*



lakeeffect said:


> Tried to send you a Pm but you have them disabled. Would like to arrange to get copies of those tapes when you find them. Let me know what you need.


 Hi, [email protected] will work.
I like the new trucks,have you seen any all wheel drives?
Allan White


----------



## Lazer Man

OK folks it's a new winter starting up time for some new pics of DOT and other plow rigs, lets all start posting away. Here is one I shot last week durring our first snowfall.









Bob


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Awesome Picture To Get The Season Going. I Just Love Those Penndot Macks. Keep The Pics Coming.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And in the Sierras, they are gearing up for some major snow this season! Personally I can't wait!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are some Internationals.


----------



## sixspeed

Lazer Man said:


> OK folks it's a new winter starting up time for some new pics of DOT and other plow rigs, lets all start posting away. Here is one I shot last week durring our first snowfall.
> 
> Bob :D :D :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> Lazer Man, where in SW PA are you???
> 
> I heard Scottdale got snow (on Accuweather)...
> 
> I didn't call back home in Uniontown yet so I don't know what they got last week...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Caltrans Autocar with left hand wing


----------



## Plow Chaser

Fleet of Caltrans Blowers


----------



## Big Chief

*Lots Of Oshkosh pictures!!*

I have alot of Oshkosh pictures I can post. 1947


----------



## Big Chief

*More Oshkosh's*

here is a 1963 W2206.


----------



## Big Chief

*Oshkosh*

1964 W2206. the reason the cabs are different is because Oshkosh Truck would rebuild these trucks over and over for the various municipalities to save them money and when they rebuilt them they left the factory like new.


----------



## Big Chief

*Oshkosh*

1957 ex USAF Probably had an M designation.


----------



## Big Chief

*Oshkosh*

This is me plowing with my 1971 P2427 at one of my contracts in the rural mtns. of Colorado.


----------



## Big Chief

*Oshkosh*

This is one of my all time favorites. Some guy in Wis. owns this one.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I drove that truck...*



Big Chief said:


> 1964 W2206. the reason the cabs are different is because Oshkosh Truck would rebuild these trucks over and over for the various municipalities to save them money and when they rebuilt them they left the factory like new.


 I brokered the deal that sold that truck to Frank.


----------



## Big Chief

*One more Oshkosh.*

You gotta love em!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*I know that truck.lol*



Big Chief said:


> You gotta love em!!


 Hi, That is a good friends truck.One of many.That one was owned by UPS to plow one of their complexes.Was sent back to Oshkosh was totally rebuilt and then never used since.
Clean, clean truck.Located in Maine.


----------



## Scott R

*Blower in Thompson Pass, Alaska*

The Average snow fall here is 45 Feet per year (yes feet) The record fall was in 1993 at + 68 feet. :waving: :waving:


----------



## PremierLand

Scott R said:


> The Average snow fall here is 45 Feet per year (yes feet) The record fall was in 1993 at + 68 feet. :waving: :waving:


Im just curious? Does it cause flooding when summer comes? Or does it stay on the ground year round?


----------



## DugHD

Scott R said:


> The Average snow fall here is 45 Feet per year (yes feet) The record fall was in 1993 at + 68 feet. :waving: :waving:


Holy crap! Thats alot of snow! Does it fall 7 days a week or what??


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great Photo*



Scott R said:


> The Average snow fall here is 45 Feet per year (yes feet) The record fall was in 1993 at + 68 feet. :waving: :waving:


 That is a great shot.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a shot in the Sierras on I-80 in Soda Springs, CA. I hope to get plenty more like this over the winter!


----------



## Oshkosh

*That is a great shot also*



SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Here's a shot in the Sierras on I-80 in Soda Springs, CA. I hope to get plenty more like this over the winter!


 I love the action shots.
I would love to run that for a day.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Old Massachusetts Turnpike*



sixspeed said:


> Jim get your digital camera out (I don't have one yet...) Today I just saw that the tpk has some brand new s/a Granites. Have to see them in season!


 Hi,
This was one of my old plows,1985 International S-2500, 300 cummins,8 spd ,45k gvw,12'dump,11'power angle poly,11' patrol wing,10yard spreader with liquid.It served the first half of its life as a Massachusetts Turnpike plow truck.Had 80,000 miles on it when I got it.


----------



## Scott R

Not much flooding problems, lots of rock helps to controle runoff, etc.

We go there in the spring for the biggest snow machine hill climbs, it's blast.
Last year we never rode, sat all weekend waiting for the snow to stop, just kept commen, all we did was shovle off the roofs of the RV's and keep paths open between them to trade DVD's and see what the other guy had for lunch 
 When the sun does brake out, theres nothen like it.


----------



## lakeeffect

Here are a couple plows caught sunning themselves on a nice fall day all painted up and ready to battle another winter here in the snowbelt.


----------



## lakeeffect

another couple


----------



## lakeeffect

*November 17, 2005*

First lake effect storm of the season.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Ah Snow. White Gold$$$*

Awesome pic of an old Ford Louisville in action. Thanks


----------



## Lazer Man

Lakeeffect, didn't you post a few inside shots of a new International plow truck, any chance for a updated pic. BTW that last pic as all other is great keep on posting.

Bob  :waving: :waving:

PS if you have a larger size pic of you last photo please send me a copy at [email protected]


----------



## Lazer Man

While I'm at it this morn here is a Pa Turnpike truck taken at a Turnpike auction me and my brother attended. Looks not too bad of shape.










Bob


----------



## scholzee

Anyone know why or how those circular disc on the front windsheils of some snowblowers work or what they do? I do not understand the purpose. You can kind of see it in Scott R's post Blower in Thompson Pass, Alaska.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's just a different method of feeding the blower that shoots it out the chute. Supposedly it works better than the other style.

Oops, missed the windshield part. I thought you were referring to the blower itself.


----------



## Lazer Man

I believe the disk has a wiper inside that is constantly turning. Probably does a better job of clearing the snow off than a regular winshield wiper. I know my pickup wiper quickly get overpowered when plowing long stretches with the snow spray flying back at them.

Bob  :waving: :waving:


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is another plow truck from the Turnpike auction I attended.










Bob :waving: :waving:


----------



## Lazer Man

Took alittle ride today, how about this Oshkosh.










Bob :waving: :waving:


----------



## paponte

NICE!! Nothing like a bunch of REAL pushers to get you in the mood. We need some snow now!


----------



## btrussell

*The infamous windshield disk*



scholzee said:


> Anyone know why or how those circular disc on the front windsheils of some snowblowers work or what they do? I do not understand the purpose. You can kind of see it in Scott R's post Blower in Thompson Pass, Alaska.


The disk is actually a piece of rotating glass I believe. From the ones I've seen it seem that there is a motor in the middle and there are two pieces of glass ( the one on the outside spins) as it spins all debris (snow, ice, water, etc.) get pushed to the outside which keeps the glass nice and clean. They use them on the bridge windows of ships for foul weather. 
Brian


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Pic of My Childhood toy*

This was My Toy as a Kid. The Ultimate Kids toy I thought. Just figured I would share it with Fellow Plowsite Members. Enjoy.

Need more snow here in the Canadian Maritmes. Seems to Rain a lot. No $$$ in that stuff


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Ready To Go But No Snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Ready To Go When We Get Some Snow


----------



## JIM SHERRY

More Trucks Waiting To Go


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Even My Little Guy Cant Wait For The Trucks To Roll.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

:waving: STILL LOOKING FOR PICS OF WALTER AND OSHKOSH PLOW TRUCKS,IF ANYONE HAS SOME YOU CAN EMAIL THEM TO ME AT [email protected] thank you.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I just got back from 2 weeks in Upstate NY, the place I still call home despite living in California. Great week to be home to find tons of plows. Here are a few. I think I took well over 300 photos! Might just be an addiction.

Here's a new NYSDOT International 7600, with an older S-series behind it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another NYS DOT S-series.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some Town of Deerfield Macks. RM and RD.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Deerfield new International 7600.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old Town of Victory Oshkosh sitting in a sand pit in Fulton NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was also told about a yard that had some old Oshkosh's and FWD's. I found some pretty vintage stuff!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another Oshkosh from the yard


----------



## Plow Chaser

And it's always great to follow a plow and take photos without killing yourself!


----------



## lakeeffect

Ryan, whos yard is that with the Oshkoshs?


----------



## Plow Chaser

It's down in Richfield Springs, where Route 20 and 28 cross. I remember the place as a kid, but a friend from NJ got me reinterested in it. I'll email you more photos.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are some new Granites waiting to get their plows.


----------



## Plow Chaser

4 wheel drive Granite.


----------



## ljrce

isnt that last pic 6 wheel drive because its got the 6 tires instead of 4


----------



## Oshkosh

*They count the wheel/spindles*



ljrce said:


> isnt that last pic 6 wheel drive because its got the 6 tires instead of 4


 Hi, When they call it a 4x4 or 6x6 etc it is the number of axle ends if you will.
On that Red Granite where is the front Diff? I see a drop down front axle but no drive? Maybe my eyes are bad?
Allan


----------



## sixspeed

Oshkosh said:


> Hi, When they call it a 4x4 or 6x6 etc it is the number of axle ends if you will.
> On that Red Granite where is the front Diff? I see a drop down front axle but no drive? Maybe my eyes are bad?
> Allan


Hmmm and flotation tires on the front?????


----------



## dirt digger

no its 4x4...look at the front axle of the yellow truck then look at the front of the red one. The diff. is above the axle. You can't really see with the shadows.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I had a buddy who....*



sixspeed said:


> Hmmm and flotation tires on the front?????


 I had an old buddy who got paid snowfighter rate because his truck had floats and they thought it was a 4x4,Needless to say it wasnt.He figured if the guys behind the desk didnt want to bend over to look then he wasnt going to say anything.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Must be a newer design.*



dirt digger said:


> no its 4x4...look at the front axle of the yellow truck then look at the front of the red one. The diff. is above the axle. You can't really see with the shadows.


 I cannot tell, Must be a newer design as I have owned several snowfighters and they never had drop down front axles.


----------



## Plow Chaser

My bad, not a 4x4 Granite. I was looking at another photo when I wrote the description. This one however, is 4 wheel drive, and it has 4 wheels!


----------



## dirt digger

haha..my mistake


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great Photos either way*



dirt digger said:


> haha..my mistake


 I was second guessing myself.lol The only large truck I knew of was Walters that had a mid diff with half shafts going to the reduced Hubs/wheels.Didnt know if Mack was trying something like that to keep the driveline lower or something.
Nice Trucks just the same.Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a pic from a local news website from last week of a City plow downtown. Just a little bump for this thread.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Yeah with all the snow going on back east and none here in the west, I thought this thread would be blazing. Here are some Caltrans plows I shot last week.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And 3 more!


----------



## Oshkosh

*I'll add a couple from New England*



SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> And 3 more!


 Here are a couple from Northeast Massachusetts.
I think a mid 80's Walter Q model in Gloucester Ma.
Has a Frink double wing setup and a nice 12' Everest power angle front plow.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Oshkosh after Thunder Snow..*



Oshkosh said:


> Nice photos.Here are a couple from Northeast Massachusetts.


 Another, of my old trucks waiting for the next storm.
1968 Oshkosh,Cummins NTC 335,Twin Disc Auto,54,000gvw,14x24 18ply rubber.Frink rh wing and belly scraper which was used for several hours this past week.


----------



## Sparky925

Alan,

Are you plowing for Mass Highway or someone else this year ?


----------



## Sparky925

Here a couple of pictures of 1 of the 4 new Macks the City of Newburyport, Ma got. 2 came in last thursday and 2 more are due this week sometime.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Just watching this season....*



Sparky925 said:


> Alan,
> 
> Are you plowing for Mass Highway or someone else this year ?


 Hey, 
First year in 15 that I am on the side lines....I am in the middle of helping to sell a house and moving up to Conway so I really couldnt commit to anyone down here.
I applied for a couple of town jobs up north but it seemed I am/was over qualified and they where affraid that I may not stick around.


----------



## snoopy11577

*V8 Snow Blower*

I thought everybody would get a kick out of this


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is a shot I grabbed last week.










Bob :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is another, an action shot sort of.










Bob :salute: :salute:


----------



## jt5019

Well these arent really rigs but its what they use at my local mall.


----------



## jt5019

the little guys


----------



## jt5019

One more shot


----------



## Winter Land Man

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> How can you not love this truck!


When I see trucks just sitting there rotting away, I always think about emptying my bank account to buy one.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Winter Land Man said:


> When I see trucks just sitting there rotting away, I always think about emptying my bank account to buy one.


Your an't the only one. But I don't think my neighbors would like me to much if I had an old Oshkosh V blade with dual wings sitting in front of my parent's 1million home. They don't like my F-350 dump as it is now nor do my parents.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I had to move my trucks.lol*



itsgottobegreen said:


> Your an't the only one. But I don't think my neighbors would like me to much if I had an old Oshkosh V blade with dual wings sitting in front of my parent's 1million home. They don't like my F-350 dump as it is now nor do my parents.


 I know you problem all to well.I had to move my Oshkosh and Autocars out of town due to the Yuppies not liking them.
Funny, it was fine when I stored boats from my brokerage but when the trucks came it was a different story.


----------



## lakeeffect

From a local newsite. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Taking A Break After A Long Day.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Pa Turnpike Macks Ready To Go To Work.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A Nice Single Axle Mack Waiting For Work.


----------



## The Beastmaster

*Snowplow Museum*

You fellows might want to check out the Cole Land Transportation Museum in Maine. The website is www.colemuseum.com they have a few pictures of older commercial snowplows on the site and if you can visit the displays are great with some old film footage as well.


----------



## echovalley

The Beastmaster said:


> You fellows might want to check out the Cole Land Transportation Museum in Maine. The website is www.colemuseum.com they have a few pictures of older commercial snowplows on the site and if you can visit the displays are great with some old film footage as well.


That was some great history


----------



## itsgottobegreen

echovalley said:


> That was some great history


I second it.


----------



## mike33087

*danvers rigs*

some danvers rigs ready for tonights mess... the plows that dont have trucks hooked up to them because they are the salt trucks and are kept in the garage, or they are out on jobs


----------



## mike33087

*some more*

the last one is apprently some extras...anyone want one lol


----------



## SNHSERV05

*trucks*

hummerslawncare, where in Mass are you ? I use to plow with a trucking co in mass on 128 and he had the most equipment on the road in the winter, good to see someone has alot of trucks working . email me [email protected] would love to see the pics if you have any of them freightshakers


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great idea*



The Beastmaster said:


> You fellows might want to check out the Cole Land Transportation Museum in Maine. The website is www.colemuseum.com they have a few pictures of older commercial snowplows on the site and if you can visit the displays are great with some old film footage as well.


 I'll put that on my list of places to visit in the spring.Thanks


----------



## Winter Land Man

mike33087 said:


> some danvers rigs ready for tonights mess... the plows that dont have trucks hooked up to them because they are the salt trucks and are kept in the garage, or they are out on jobs


Three Bombardiers? Expensive!

Nice trucks!!


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Some Ole Ford L9000 Plows*

Found these on the net. Great plow truck in my opinion. Wish they still made the L9000 series.


----------



## sam c

JIM SHERRY said:


> Here Is A Picture Of A Nice Oshkosh I Came Across


 Hey Thats Me!! It's a 1963 M4-2208 The pic. was takan after the April Fools Day blizzard 1997 in Lawrence Ma. I've since sold the Oshkosh


----------



## Winter Land Man

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> How can you not love this truck!


Is that the same one as the photo you took of a Walters with a Vplow coming down in the road during the 1980s??

EDIT - Nevermind, it's not. License plate is on the opposite side, and the muffler goes straight up on the one you took of the Vplow truck


----------



## Plow Chaser

Yeah, that's a different one than the one I posted on Hank's site. The town I lived in had 3 just like that. All double winged with Vs. Awesome plows. Too bad they get junked up.


----------



## Winter Land Man

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Yeah, that's a different one than the one I posted on Hank's site. The town I lived in had 3 just like that. All double winged with Vs. Awesome plows. Too bad they get junked up.


I hate seeing trucks like that sitting. If I had enough money, I'd buy all the ones I could find and fix them up.

Did they junk the one you took a photo of with the V and double wings??


----------



## Plow Chaser

The town still has the one I shot in the photo. I have more photos of it on my computer, but I'm not at it. I'm busy in NY at my hometown off to be with family and photograph that Walter and other plows!!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Guys,here Is A Nice Mack I Came Across In My Travels Today.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another Nice Mack Tandem Plow Truck Resting.


----------



## JET enterprises

Winter Land Man said:


> Three Bombardiers? Expensive!
> 
> Nice trucks!!


all the towns around here including lynnfield use the bombiarers to do the sidewalks during and right after the storm then go back out with something else with a blower on it to clean it up, i guess they like their speed


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Penndot Triaxle With Wing Waiting For Some Snow.


----------



## sbrem

JIM SHERRY said:


> Penndot Triaxle With Wing Waiting For Some Snow.


Jim, I see that you work for KME. I was down at the factory this past summer for the pre build meeting with the engineer for our departments (Guilford Vermont) new tanker. Very nice place. Our tanker is being built right now, though I'm not sure what stage it is in. 2500 gallon on an IH 7600 chassis. Can't wait until we get it.

Stephen


----------



## JIM SHERRY

sbrem said:


> Jim, I see that you work for KME. I was down at the factory this past summer for the pre build meeting with the engineer for our departments (Guilford Vermont) new tanker. Very nice place. Our tanker is being built right now, though I'm not sure what stage it is in. 2500 gallon on an IH 7600 chassis. Can't wait until we get it.
> 
> Stephen


I DONT KNOW WHAT PLANT YOUR TANKER IS IN BUT I WILL LOOK THIS WEEK,MAYBE GET A PHOTO.JUST STARTED THE 80 TRUCKS FOR L.A. PRETTY BUSY. SEE YA JIM.


----------



## sbrem

JIM SHERRY said:


> I DONT KNOW WHAT PLANT YOUR TANKER IS IN BUT I WILL LOOK THIS WEEK,MAYBE GET A PHOTO.JUST STARTED THE 80 TRUCKS FOR L.A. PRETTY BUSY. SEE YA JIM.


That would be great if you could get a picture. Last I had heard the chassis wasn't there yet, but they were working on the body. That was a while ago though, so the chassis might be there now. We told them to take there time with ours, so it doesent come in the middle of mud season, as we have a lot of dirt roads here.

Stephen


----------



## HighwayDept.

any body have any more pics of DOT/City/Town/County Rigs ?


----------



## Plow Chaser

You mean stuff like this!!

Chris, email me when you get a chance, I don't have your email saved here in NY. I've got a ton to share with you. 

Ryan


----------



## Plow Chaser

Forgot the file!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a new International.


----------



## Plow Chaser

2 Macks and a Walter!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

HI RYAN,IF YOU HAVE A FEW PHOTOS TO SHARE I SURE WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME,YOU ALWAYS HAVE SOME AWESOME STUFF,EMAIL ME [email protected]


----------



## Plow Chaser

Mack RM 4x4


----------



## Plow Chaser

Newer Freightliner. I'm not too sure about this truck. Too pretty to be a plow!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here Is A Ex Pa Turnpike Mack,now Used By Franklin Township Road Crew.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here Is Turnpike Mack Returning From Salting Some Freezing Rain.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Pa Turnpike Macks After Ice Storm.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Double Winged Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

Tandem Autocar with Frink Plows


----------



## Plow Chaser

Single Axle L9000 with Frink Plows


----------



## Plow Chaser

1968 Walter. The town that owns this truck told me that this is a one of a kind Walter. An experimental one Walter made with a shorter hood/nose on the truck. They gave me a ride in it too. Who needs Disneyland!!


----------



## Eyesell

That thing is great, I would love to see it in action !!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a new Granite for the NYSDOT


----------



## Plow Chaser

2 Mack RDs in the Tug Hill area of Upstate NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh in Upstate NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

In my quest for Walter Snow-Fighters, I have found many!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another one with a Frink one way


----------



## Plow Chaser

And one sitting outside with no plows


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was also able to nab some action shots today. Driving in snow and taking a photo is not fun, not recommended either!


----------



## Plow Chaser

International 4x4


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh in action. Not much plowing but tons of asphalt scraping!


----------



## Plow Chaser

New International 4x4 double winger plowing


----------



## ProEagle

*Today's Storm*

Here are some pictures I took after my school letting us out early. We Had about a little under a foot. These picks after of when the storm was just ending.


----------



## ProEagle

I'll post the rest some other time my computer isn't allowing me to do much right now...


----------



## Lazer Man

Ryan great pics love those action shots, I hope you don't mind I photo shopped those pics some and lightened them up didn't want to hide any of that action.










Bob :waving: :waving: :salute:


----------



## Big Dog D

SNOWPLOWFAN where do you get all of these pics from various places around the country? Are they ones that you took yourself, or do you "collect" them on-line??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Big Dog,

These are all my own photos. I chase down the DOTs, Towns, and Villages in NY and CA (my 2 homes) and shoot as many photos as I can. No internet ripped pics from me!!

Ryan


----------



## Plow Chaser

A new International 7600 with Tenco set up.


----------



## Plow Chaser

A new Paystar!


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is the other pic










Bob :waving: :waving: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

Folks here is a windshield shot of mine from a clipper that went through last week. Ryans right its tough to drive and shoot pics at the same time, scared the crap out of my wife she thinks I'm "nuts".










Bob :waving: :waving: :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Anybody else think that Paystar is just a tad overloaded??


----------



## PremierLand

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anybody else think that Paystar is just a tad overloaded??


Haha, I noticed that too, but it sure isnt squating any! lol


----------



## HighwayDept.

2005 International 7400 
equipped with a DT570 motor, 6 speed Fuller transmission, air ride cab, power windows/locks, in-body strobes, Everest dump body, Everest vortex series plow, 6yd Bengal Zwack sander with two orange flashing lights/two spot lights/brake and marker lights/and bumper around the spinner, pioneer tarp.


----------



## jmurphy

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Oshkosh in action. Not much plowing but tons of asphalt scraping!


Hey Snowplowfan, the plow in the pic #458 looks like a City of Utica, NY plow. Here in Utica thats all that we plow with, Oshkosh.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anybody else think that Paystar is just a tad overloaded??


No. I just think the spreader is too small for the truck lol


----------



## Plow Chaser

J Murphy,

Yeah that Oshkosh is a Utica plow. Found it over my Charlestown the other day in the snow. You work for the city? I've got a few photos of the FWD's and Oshkosh's in the past few years. What happened to all their old Walter's? I found one over on Lee St next to Monarch Chemicals and shot some photos of it. 

Ryan


----------



## jmurphy

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> J Murphy,
> 
> Yeah that Oshkosh is a Utica plow. Found it over my Charlestown the other day in the snow. You work for the city? I've got a few photos of the FWD's and Oshkosh's in the past few years. What happened to all their old Walter's? I found one over on Lee St next to Monarch Chemicals and shot some photos of it.
> 
> Ryan


Cool. No I dont work for the city...lol....im only 15.


----------



## ProEagle

Here are the rest from a few days ago. Heres Danvers DPW plowing.


----------



## ProEagle

another one....


----------



## ProEagle

another...


----------



## ProEagle

Heres North Andover DPW plowing....


----------



## Plow Chaser

J Murphy, 

Heck man, I thought you were a guy who worked for the city!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Little Falls Walter


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another Town of Little Falls Walter


----------



## Plow Chaser

Little Falls Mack RM


----------



## Plow Chaser

St. Johnville Paystar 6x6


----------



## Plow Chaser

Little Falls Paystar


----------



## Plow Chaser

Little Falls S-series 4x4


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Little Falls FWD


----------



## lakeeffect

Enjoying the pics as always Ryan, keep posting.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Ryan,the Plow Truck Photos Are Awesome,you Must Have A Nice Collection,keep Them Coming,cant Wait To See More.


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Syracuse NY plows in the garage


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Syracuse 4 wheel drive S-series


----------



## Plow Chaser

Lewis County Mack RM


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oneida County Mack R model


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Paris Trio


----------



## Plow Chaser

No plows on it yet, but this Paystar is going to be bad A$$ when it's done!!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Two Nice Petes Waiting To Plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Heres Another Look At The Petes.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Peterbilt plows, there's just something wrong about that! Much like the Freightliner!


----------



## nepmgmt

this may be a dump question but why does the p[low on the peterbuilt have a big pneumatic wheel?


----------



## Oshkosh

*A couple of NH DOT Plows out*



Newfie Plow said:


> Anybody work for any of the above or just happen to have some pics ? Would love to see them. I'll work on getting mine up. Both are Single Axle Plow/Sanders. International & Freightliner.


 Here are a couple of Navistar six wheelers out a week ago up in Center Conway Nh on Rt 302.


----------



## VAhighwayman

JIM SHERRY said:


> Here Is Nice Rig Out Of Stillwater N.y.


They are SWEEEET..that's from the Town Of Lowville Highway on 4 Road heading to Stillwater..I watched them when I was up there in August prepping the plows for winter..My best friend lives right next door to them..


----------



## lakeeffect

I must have missed the Stillwater picture, can you repost?


----------



## lakeeffect

From today, Vohl blower loading trucks


----------



## VAhighwayman

*Town Of Lowville Mack*

This is the photo Lakeeffect...This Mack Is Sweeeeet.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Guys,dont See To Many Ford Plow Trucks Around (8000and9000series)if Anyone Has Some Please Post Some Photos They Are Nice Trucks.thanks


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's an L9000 in the garage.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's one outside of the garage.


----------



## Plow Chaser

A head on view.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's an old NYSDOT L9000.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a Town of Kirkland L9000 in the garage.


----------



## lakeeffect

Ford Marman Harrington double winger


----------



## lakeeffect

Have some other Ford pics but will not let me upload them because they have already been posted.


----------



## VAhighwayman

Here's some photos I found on some sites that might spark an interest!


----------



## VAhighwayman

love to see this


----------



## VAhighwayman

Nice Stuff


----------



## VAhighwayman

I'll Post Somemore Later!! Work Calls payup


----------



## jt5019

City of Meriden wing truck


----------



## jt5019

City of Middletown Tenco plow Henderson spreader.


----------



## HighwayDept.

Found these pictures on the New York Times slide show of the blizzard this weekend. It says they are plowing the Long Island Expressway


----------



## Plow Chaser

Now that's awesome!! Love the NYSDOT plows running in a row like that!!


----------



## HighwayDept.

Also found these two pictures of the New York City Dept. of Sanitation plowing this weekends storm. Also found this picture of a New York D.O.T. truck plowing in Hauppauge NY.


----------



## HighwayDept.

We just received delivery of our brand new combination sewer cleaner/ vac truck on Thursday February 8th. Its not a plow truck but if any one would like to see it, let me know and I will post a few pictures of it.


----------



## lawncare18

Would Love To See It Along With Some Pictures Of Your F 350's . Thanks In Advance.


----------



## HighwayDept.

Not a plow truck, but still a pretty nice piece of equipment. It was delivered to us on February 8th.

It is a International 4300 Series with a Vactor Combination Sewer/ Vac Body


----------



## HighwayDept.

another pic of the new truck


----------



## HighwayDept.

This is the last pic of the new International 4300 series with a Vactor combination sewer cleaner / vac truck. As you can see the truck is not lettered up and it was registered on Friday. However the company that delivered it does not want us using it until the weather gets warmer so they can train the department on the operation of the unit.

Also in the last pic you can see a little bit of our third loader. It is a Cat IT28B. It is the only piece of equipment we need to keep outside overnight as our garage is not big enough for all the equipment. This loader is also scheduled to be replaced this year. Also the green building in the back ground is our salt shed. It is roughly 150ft long by 40ft wide and contains 70% salt and 30% of a sand/salt mix


----------



## VAhighwayman

How Long Do You Think We Can Keep This Thread Alive?? Forever I Hope!!


----------



## VAhighwayman

How many Of you Could've Used This Over the weekend!!


----------



## VAhighwayman

It's just a beautiful thing!!


----------



## VAhighwayman

I know this scene all too much..nights..it's great


----------



## VAhighwayman

Awesome Sight!!


----------



## HighwayDept.

The picture quality of these pics are not the greatest as I quickly took them with my camera phone today.

First pic is of our 1987 Cat IT28B loader still hooked up to a Everest RM series plow. This is our third loader in the fleet and is scheduled to be replaced this July when the new budget kicks in.

Second pic is of 2002 Volvo L70D loader. Is is the main loader we use. In the background is the salt shed, and the red poles is the sander rack.

Third pic is very poor quality because of the sun angle this afternoon coming over the building at break time. in it is two F-350 pickups and the dump is the F-450. the four garage doors lead into the maintenance shop. Sorry no plows on the trucks as we took them off this morning, but if you look close to one of the trucks you can see that we permanently mount the Fisher headgear to the trucks for durability reasons when plowing roads.


----------



## Plow Chaser

VAhighwayman said:


> How Long Do You Think We Can Keep This Thread Alive?? Forever I Hope!!


I'm sure this one can go on for a long, long time. If you look at the number hits it's taken, it must be one of the biggest Plowsite has. I know I will keep this one going with all the photos I've got stored.


----------



## B1kerJake

*NYC Sanatation Dept*

Dump Truck under the FDR in the Financial District


----------



## B1kerJake

*NYC Sanatation Dept*

2 Loaders consolidating snow in the Financial District


----------



## B1kerJake

*NYC Sanatation Dept*

Another Loader waiting


----------



## B1kerJake

*NYC Sanatation Dept*

Who needs wings


----------



## B1kerJake

*NYC Sanatation Dept*

Trash truck


----------



## Plow Chaser

Holy Cow! Where are you getting those shots in NYC? I love the DSNY trucks in action. I'd love to get into one of their yards where they have all the Mack MR plows!!!


----------



## B1kerJake

*NYC Sanatation Dept*

I happened to be stuck down there this weekend, It's easy to get good shots when you're walking 20+ blocks. I'll put up some more shots tomorrow if theres interest.

NYC Sanatation ugly, but effective


----------



## jt5019

Keep em coming!


----------



## lakeeffect

Sure , keep posting those NYC shots.


----------



## nepmgmt

keep those pic coming


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Picture of loader with snowblower for loading trucks in Portland, ME


----------



## lawncare18

NEUSUEDE.. POST SOME PICS IF YOU COULD OF YOUR F350 LOOKS LIKE A NICE RIG... THOSE PICS OF THE BLOWER FROM TODAY? ANY OTHER EQUIP PICS YOU HAVE ARE APRECIATED. hOPE YOU MADE OUT GOOD FROM THE WEEKEND STORM!!!


----------



## ClaytonR

*Got this*

missed it head on but here is a rear end shot...


----------



## ClaytonR

*here is*

Here is another one.... PA DOT in action on RT 1 and 82


----------



## NEUSWEDE

lawncare18 said:


> NEUSUEDE.. POST SOME PICS IF YOU COULD OF YOUR F350 LOOKS LIKE A NICE RIG... THOSE PICS OF THE BLOWER FROM TODAY? ANY OTHER EQUIP PICS YOU HAVE ARE APRECIATED. hOPE YOU MADE OUT GOOD FROM THE WEEKEND STORM!!!


The pictures are from Monday, just didn't get around to it till today. I have some other pictures I will put up tomorrow, for now here is my F-350.


----------



## lawncare18

Thanks for the pics and can not wate for more... looks like you have a great business there and I wish you all the luck with it... IM asuming your a full service plow mow and landscape outfit?? Keep up the nice work and nice trucks...


----------



## ClaytonR

*this is*

NEUSWEDE

this thread is for DOT trucks and such...not private vehicles...


----------



## NEUSWEDE

lawncare18 said:


> Thanks for the pics and can not wate for more... looks like you have a great business there and I wish you all the luck with it... IM asuming your a full service plow mow and landscape outfit?? Keep up the nice work and nice trucks...


Yea Full service year round. One truck now, this summer we are expanding slowly and should have 2 or 3 truck next winter. Thanks for the great words I appreciate it.

Here are a few more pictures of Portland, ME public works.


----------



## Lazer Man

I haven't posted any pics in a while, here is a few enjoy.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is # 2, getting loaded up for another run.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is # 3 , another shot of getting loaded.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

# 4 A nice Mack RD










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

Here is # 5 A nice newer Mack Granite.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

# 6 Mack Granite getting loaded










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

Last one for now I'll try tp post a few more later. This is a shot while driving turned out OK.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Brandon

Lazerman....where are you in SW PA?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hey Lazerman Those Penndot Pics Are Awesome If You Have Any Of That Granite With The Front And Wing Plow On Please Post Some Thanks Jim


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Lazerman Could You Send Some Of Them Penndot Pics To Ryan,he Is Looking For Rd Mack Photos Thanks Jim


----------



## Lazer Man

Thanks loads Brandon and Jim, I'm from Scottdale just south of Greensburg Brandon, are you familiar? A little south of you. Jim I'll look through and see what I have. Jim I'm looking for some pics of Penndot Granite tri axles we don't seem to have any around this area if you could snap some pics if you find them I'd greatly appriciate it.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

Jim here is one with both plow and wing not the best pic, I'm learning to take nite shots. I climbed into the back of a single axle truck bed to take this shot.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Brandon

Lazerman....yes, I'm familiar with the area. We do all the glass work for P-dot here, so I'm around many similar looking trucks!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here Is A Rd Triaxle From Hazelton.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A Nice Granite With Henke Plow From Tamaqua.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hey Lazerman,only Seen One Triaxle Granite And It Was At The Lehighton Shed In November Never Seen It Again. I Keep Looking I Need Photos Too.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Why does the Penn Dot use different axle configurations on their plow trucks?


----------



## Fordistough

Jim Sherry, can you find out who makes that wing blade on the Mack Tri-axle, in post #565?

-Thann


----------



## DBL

JIM SHERRY said:


> Here Is A Rd Triaxle From Hazelton.


this is the first tri axle penndot truck i have ever seen my high school is right across the street from the west chester penndot and ALL i do all day is look out the window at them and ive never seen a triaxle


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Anyone Have Any Photos Of Frank Ciavattones Fleet Of Snow Fighting Walters Or Know Of A Site Where Some Could Be Found. I Bet Ryan Will Know,if So Let Me Know.


----------



## Lazer Man

To answer a few questions, Ryan as to why the different axle configurations who knows, there are very few Penndot triaxles around the only plus is due to a triaxle can haul more weight than a tandem. I've only ever saw one triaxle Penndot rig and when I got back to the shed I saw the truck at I was informed the truck was no longer stationed there due to the fact that the truck for salt spreading operations was required to run a big V box spreader and the guys hated that truck as it was difficult to empty of remaining salt after a run or the truck had to be placed in a heated building with any remaining salt. As to the manufaturer of the side wings I'm not sure I'll try to find out. Here is a few pics of some rigs with the wings.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

A few close up shots of the wing.




























Bob :salute:


----------



## Plow Chaser

I have no doubts that the plow, wing, and hitches are all Tenco. Tenco has a trademark rubber tripping mechanism which is located at the front wing tower. If you look closely you can see the 3 rubber bushings in the last picture. Typical Tenco rigging. Plus I can tell by the ribbing on the wing itself. Definitely Tenco. www.tenco.ca

Ryan


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Side streets in Alaska*

Local city loaders have to push & carry snow loads right down the streets in areas of Alaska that get heavy snowfalls & stack it in empty lots, especially later in the winter when snowbanks get too high to windrow with regular plows,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Side streets in Alaska*

Either over-size snow buckets, or push blades with angled-wings are used on every loader available,...


----------



## lars

Lazer Man said:


> Here is # 3 , another shot of getting loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


Let me take a stab at this one.....Donegal, PA.


----------



## lars

Lazer Man said:


> To answer a few questions, Ryan as to why the different axle configurations who knows, there are very few Penndot triaxles around the only plus is due to a triaxle can haul more weight than a tandem. I've only ever saw one triaxle Penndot rig and when I got back to the shed I saw the truck at I was informed the truck was no longer stationed there due to the fact that the truck for salt spreading operations was required to run a big V box spreader and the guys hated that truck as it was difficult to empty of remaining salt after a run or the truck had to be placed in a heated building with any remaining salt. As to the manufaturer of the side wings I'm not sure I'll try to find out. Here is a few pics of some rigs with the wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


Clyde, PA?


----------



## Lazer Man

Right on both locations Lars, any idea where this rig was shot? This was taken last year.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## Lazer Man

Another shot same location, 3 big dogs all lined up.










Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:

PS Ryan any specific shots of the RD models give me a PM with any request you may have. Also it might take a few days to send those pics as I'm in the process of setting up a new comp and going cable.


----------



## VAhighwayman

Lazer Man said:


> Another shot same location, 3 big dogs all lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob :salute: :salute: :salute:
> 
> PS Ryan any specific shots of the RD models give me a PM with any request you may have. Also it might take a few days to send those pics as I'm in the process of setting up a new comp and going cable.


 Question? You would think PADOT would replace the cutting edge on that blade instead of what looks like in the photo as 3 pcs.welded on..just an observation


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Just An Old Truck Soon To Be Auction Bound.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

This Old Ford Is Used Just As A Backup Truck,still Gets The Job Done.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Guys,i Was Watching Tv The Other Night An Seen A Picture Of A Oswego Highway Dept Oshkosh Plow Truck,it Was Awesome. I Was Wondering If Anyone Has Any Photos If So Pleasepost Them. Thanks


----------



## lakeeffect

What show was that on?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I Was Watching The News And They Had Pictures Of The Snow Storm,and It Had A Picture Of A Oswego Truck Plowing The Road,it Was A Nice Oshkosh. Like To Have A Photo Of It.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I went through my files and this is what I have. I didn't take it myself, but here's one from Oswego!!

Ryan



JIM SHERRY said:


> I Was Watching The News And They Had Pictures Of The Snow Storm,and It Had A Picture Of A Oswego Truck Plowing The Road,it Was A Nice Oshkosh. Like To Have A Photo Of It.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> I went through my files and this is what I have. I didn't take it myself, but here's one from Oswego!!
> 
> Ryan


THAT SURE LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I SAW,NICE PHOTO THANKS FOR POSTING IT.


----------



## VAhighwayman

I was surfin around the web the other day and came upon some of these photos from The Houghton County Road Commission in Michigan and I figured to share them..love the old stuff!!

Caterpillar Diesel No. 12 Motor Grader widens farm-to-market road near Calumet, Michigan. Osceola Store Livestock truck passing grader is taking cattle to Calumet for butchering.


----------



## VAhighwayman

A "Caterpillar" Diesel No. 12 Motor Grader wings down bank leading to intersection in Centennial Heights, Michigan. High banks produce "Blind Spots" to intercepting motorists at such crossroads. Motor Grader will wing down intersection corners so proper "Daylighting" will provide safety to meeting motorists.


----------



## VAhighwayman

1919. The end of compacting snow on the roads with horse drawn rollers.


----------



## VAhighwayman

The Houghton County Road Commission opens US-41 1-1/2 miles from Delaware on December 13, 1927 so that 200 Chrysler automobiles salvaged from the shipwreck of the "City of Bangor" can be driven to Calumet. In photp: Bill Kaiser, Assistant Engineer; Charlie Lauren, Driver; John Wilkes, Helper


----------



## VAhighwayman

Gotta get me one of these!!
One of three Pierce Arrow plows purchased in 1911 when the road commission opened in Hancock.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I had a bunch*



JIM SHERRY said:


> Anyone Have Any Photos Of Frank Ciavattones Fleet Of Snow Fighting Walters Or Know Of A Site Where Some Could Be Found. I Bet Ryan Will Know,if So Let Me Know.


 I'll try and dig some out.I used to work with Frank.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Saw this one the other day.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Looks like a nice ole squaw.*



SnoFarmer said:


> Saw this one the other day.


 Looks good,out working and all.
We havent had much of a snow season up here in central NH.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Oshkosh said:


> Looks good,out working and all.
> We havent had much of a snow season up here in central NH.


 Feb was really slow, The snow picked up in march, mostly 2 to 4 inch snow falls at least once to twice a week. Where just over avg for snow this year.
The Oshkosh in the pic runs and is used regularly.:waving:


----------



## Oshkosh

*Just been slow up here*



SnoFarmer said:


> Feb was really slow, The snow picked up in march, mostly 2 to 4 inch snow falls at least once to twice a week. Where just over avg for snow this year.
> The Oshkosh in the pic runs and is used regularly.:waving:


 South of us they have had some heavy storms 18"+ but here in ski country it has been just enough to keep the ski areas open.
We can have good snow threw April so I wont put away the equipment yet.lol
I see the landscapers getting their mowing gear ready as there is more grass showing than snow cover now.


----------



## Toolman Taylor

Our company truck, it maintains all of our logging roads. The sander is a custom made twin tracker.


----------



## ClaytonR

*Last Storm*

last storm pics i found...or forgot to share xysport


----------



## slauncha413

*Exhuast heat?*



Toolman Taylor said:


> Our company truck, it maintains all of our logging roads. The sander is a custom made twin tracker.


DO they use the exhaust from that truck to heat up the sand? the stacks run right into the sander it looks like. any idea why ?


----------



## jt5019

Heated Sand and or salt?... think about it for a minute, i bet it works good


----------



## oldmankent

All that diesel soot has got to melt something too.


----------



## jt5019

A few of our city trucks use that concept only i dont think they fab it themselves.It works very well.They also have another one that uses the exaust to keep the asphault warm for patching potholes.


----------



## dirt digger

jt5019 said:


> Heated Sand and or salt?... think about it for a minute, i bet it works good


a lot of trucks that make our stone deliveries have twin stacks but at the twist of a lever it re-routes the exhaust through the dumper body and comes out the back...cheap and effective way to warm the body.


----------



## SnoFarmer

MnDot, On Hwy 2 & 53 North, at the I35 can of worms.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Duluth Mn, City plows.


----------



## Toolman Taylor

Sorry, I didn't notice the reply right away.

Yes we use the exhaust to heat the sand. The sander is double-walled and the exhaust comes out a series of stacks on the back (so the exhaust never actually touches the sand). With the 550 CAT dragging the underbody with carbide teeth, the sand comes out steaming even at -30C. You definately don't want to put your hand on it at the end of a shift.

It's very effective, the sand melts into the road a little bit so it doesn't blow off the first time a loaded logging truck races over it!


----------



## VAhighwayman

Nice pics Snofarmer...keep em coming!!


----------



## PORTER 05

to bad you guys have to log upi there in canada and destroy sucha beautiful place...:crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

PORTER 05 said:


> to bad you guys have to log upi there in canada and destroy sucha beautiful place...:crying:


Not sure if you know this, but trees do grow back. They are a renewable resource just like corn.

I also would hope that you don't live in a wood frame house or use any lumber for anything. Because then you are only contributing to the 'destruction'.


----------



## plowed

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure if you know this, but trees do grow back. They are a renewable resource just like corn.
> 
> I also would hope that you don't live in a wood frame house or use any lumber for anything. Because then you are only contributing to the 'destruction'.


Very well put Mr. Oomkes. I was thinking it, but you said it, thanks.


----------



## Toolman Taylor

Well due to advances in forest fire fighting, warmer weather trends and politics we have bunch of pesky little beetles beating us to the destruction and turning literally millions of hectacres into red dead trees. I don't know the exact numbers but I would have to guess that aprox. 70% of our total annual harvest is already dead and still standing. 

On the other hand I have to agree that it is very a beautiful place. Plus it's a great place to plow SNOW!!!!  of which we got 6 - 8" last night.


----------



## ultimate plow

ILLINOIS DOT


----------



## ultimate plow

Rear View :yow!:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mndot, Twin citys area.


----------



## SnoFarmer

County truck in Wi


----------



## SnoFarmer

one more... maybe not??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Trenton Mack RD with Frink plow and double wings


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Rome Fleet


----------



## Plow Chaser

Penfield Autocar


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another Penfield Autocar


----------



## Plow Chaser

Erie County Autocar


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another Erie County Autocar


----------



## VAhighwayman

PENN DOT Doing The Train..


----------



## VAhighwayman

Getting Closer


----------



## VAhighwayman

See Ya On The Return Trip!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Awesome pics, VA. Looks like some serious hardpack\ice on that highway. 

Which interstate is that?


----------



## dirt digger

its funny they have the PA Statey out in front...if i looked in my rearview and saw that i would keep moving.


----------



## VAhighwayman

Mark Oomkes said:


> Awesome pics, VA. Looks like some serious hardpack\ice on that highway.
> 
> Which interstate is that?


The photos are from District 4 in PA which I believe is the Scranton Area..I think it's either Interstate 81 or 80


----------



## VAhighwayman

dirt digger said:


> its funny they have the PA Statey out in front...if i looked in my rearview and saw that i would keep moving.


Yes I would too...real quick..if you look in the first photo, theres one holding the rear...or his rear if the case maybe with the traffic back up behind him.


----------



## firelwn82

Look like PA found the way to get it done in record time. up here in Mich They use two for the e-way and you dont ever see them stagerd. just takes more time and money thats all. payup just comes from taxes and fuel thats all. Leave it to GOV Granholm:angry: :yow!: :realmad:


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A Rare Penndot Triaxle Plow Truck


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A Nice Mack With Root Plow From Whitehall Township Dpw


----------



## JIM SHERRY

This Nice Mack Belongs To The Pa Turnpike Road Crew.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

firelwn82 said:


> Look like PA found the way to get it done in record time. up here in Mich They use two for the e-way and you dont ever see them stagerd. just takes more time and money thats all. payup just comes from taxes and fuel thats all. Leave it to GOV Granholm:angry:


You're lucky you get 2 lined up. Here in Kent County they use 1 at a time on a 3 lane highway with full width shoulders. I sware they find the most inefficient way possible to clear the roads. But heaven forbid we either cut taxes or get rid of the Single Business Tax and FORCE government to become efficient. :angry: :angry:


----------



## 2004F550

Found this at the local mack dealer


----------



## Big Chief

*Grand County Colorado*

This is a brand new International that the county bought this spring. Never used. They are going to see if this style truck can replace thier aging fleet of Oshkosh's. I have 2 Oshkosh's I plow privatly with here and neither I or the county boys think this truck will be able to perform the same job! the county roads here are all rural, gravel, steep winding roads which cannot be plowed with any speed! Also notice they will not be able to post up the wing like on the Oshkosh's with a Wausau wing. Now they will have to follow up with a grader on the same roads. Note how close the rear wingpost frame is to the rear tire!! NO chains on this beast! As I'm sure you know you will never get the traction with a tandem that you get with all that weight on a set of singles. Basically this is a highway truck designed for plowing with momentum and speed. Not a backroads truck. We'll see next winter! Grant.


----------



## Big Chief

*International*

Same truck.


----------



## Big Chief

*International*

Last Photo.


----------



## 2004F550

i dont think that little wing is gonna cut it


----------



## jt5019

Nice looking rig i wouldn't mind driving it. Still don't think it compares to a oshkosh


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Plow and Wing to Small?*

Well it's a great looking plow truck and I seen the Quebec DOT use them, but with bigger front plows(usually a one way) and a bigger wing with the front post infront of the steer tire. Wonder if it will be able to handle all the Colorado Snow? I think not. Have to see next winter I guess.


----------



## VAhighwayman

I don't think that truck is gonna cut it on back roads at all..It's not designed for that..more like interstates or main primary roads that will be fine..nice rig though..shame...they should of kept the Oshkosh's


----------



## SnoFarmer

St, croix co. Wi


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mn.DOT, location Stillwater Mn


----------



## Plow Chaser

Whoa man! you just posted these same pics about a month ago!


----------



## SnoFarmer

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Whoa man! you just posted these same pics about a month ago!


LOLoops!!! Lack of snow will do that to a guy.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*TCH New Brunswick*

Some Sterlings doing a slush run on the Trans Canada Highway in Western New Brunswick.


----------



## murray83

are those miller's trucks?


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Got a boatload of new pics!*

Sure it's summer, but I'm home visiting in NY and have taken a ton of photos. I've got a week left yet! Enjoy some summertime plows!


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT new Granite


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Rome


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oneida County Mack RM. This is a bad a$$ truck!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Afton


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Otselic


----------



## Plow Chaser

I found this old relic. DUPLEX!!!


----------



## lakeeffect

Coming down our way Ryan?


----------



## Grader4me

murray83 said:


> are those miller's trucks?


I would say they are Brunway. I was looking them over one day. seemed a little light to me. Probally okay as they are just doing the 4 lane.


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect said:


> Coming down our way Ryan?


Wish I could, but got a ton of family stuff going on. Went out to Syracuse today and found some good DOT stuff. I wanted to get up to the north country, but time isn't allowing on this voyage back home! Take some pics!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Minetto P Series


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT Granite


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT, this is actually a tractor with a 5th wheel plate in which they mount a sander on. Pretty neat set up!


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT 10 wheeler


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Nice Plow Photos Ryan,i Needed A Plow Fix,keep Them Coming.


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT older S series


----------



## Plow Chaser

1953 NYSDOT Oshkosh Snogo Blower


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT S series lowboy plow


----------



## SnoFarmer

Oops! Burnt truck... City of Duluth public Works Dept.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Newport S series set back axle with Marmon Herrington front drive.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another view


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Newport 2005 Oshkosh P Series


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh head on


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Newport 1973 Walter


----------



## Grader4me

Great pictures!! I never realized there were so many different plow & wing set ups. Some of the set ups leaves me scratching my head wondering how they work. Good stuff!!


----------



## Big Dog D

Newport does an incredible job of maintaining their equipment!wesport


----------



## Plow Chaser

peterrp said:


> Great pictures!! I never realized there were so many different plow & wing set ups. Some of the set ups leaves me scratching my head wondering how they work. Good stuff!!


With all the different manufacturers out there and changing of the times, there really are 100s of different set ups. I love the older Frink and any Viking set ups. They all basically work the same, either cables or hydraulics!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Winfield 06 Paystar 4x4. Awesome!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another view


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winfield 1980 Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another View of the Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ex-Town of Winfield Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Bridgewater Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

1959 Walter Snowblower


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Minden S series 6x6


----------



## Grader4me

I am amazed at the number of headlights that some of these units are running. Also in the places that they are mounted. We wouldn't get two feet down the road before we were pulled over. 

It is really something to see these pictures of the different plows around the country. Thanks for posting them!

The picture of the 1980 Oshkosh with the chains on the tires is awesome. I noticed that there is a cross chain in every other link. My god that thing must be rigged up for climbing the side of a mountain or something. There would be nothing to hold her back!


----------



## lakeeffect

When you plow in the lake effect storms we get here in the snow belt of NY you can never have enough lights. You notice lots of different types of lights as well, alot of times we have to turn off the headlights(either front mounted or roof mounted) and utilize the high power spotlight bulbs we have positioned to follow the snowbank just so we can stay on the road. very often the lights get packed up with snow that just can not melt off quick enough so extra lights are needed. It is quite a shock to people from out of the area when they meet crest a hill at night and see 8 sets of lights 12 feet in the air and a revolving amber light in the middle and underneath it is a huge V plow and double 14' wings from snowbank to snowbank.


----------



## Grader4me

We have a fair share of snow as well...except for the last couple of winters. We run 2 regular pot headlights on the plow harness as well as 2 smaller(4 in.) lights mounted undeneath the regular ones. 
We also have a ditch light mounted on the top of the front wing slide(plow harness) for lighting up the snow bank when it is difficult to see. Also of course we have our work lights...spinner, bedchain, wing, load etc.
We also have V plows for the big storms, that over the last few years is rare, but unlike your picture ...we only use one wing at a time
Can you imagine seeing that beast coming at you down the road?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great Photos*

Is it winter yet????? If we'd only had all this moisture this past winter.....Maybe next season!!


----------



## lakeeffect

peterrp said:


> We have a fair share of snow as well...except for the last couple of winters. We run 2 regular pot headlights on the plow harness as well as 2 smaller(4 in.) lights mounted undeneath the regular ones.
> We also have a ditch light mounted on the top of the front wing slide(plow harness) for lighting up the snow bank when it is difficult to see. Also of course we have our work lights...spinner, bedchain, wing, load etc.
> We also have V plows for the big storms, that over the last few years is rare, but unlike your picture ...we only use one wing at a time
> Can you imagine seeing that beast coming at you down the road?


I would say 80% of the plows here are double wingers, most running 14' wings.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ex-NYSDOT Ford L9000s now used by a contract plow company in Syracuse.


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Rome Single Axle.


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Utica Chevy Kodiak.


----------



## Plow Chaser

City Of Utica Sterling.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

SNOWPLOWFAN! VERY NICE PICS THERE!! THANK YOU FOR SHARING, KEEP EM COMMING!! if there are any plows left where you are to take pics of!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

I don't have any pics of why my city uses but most are larger fords and international dump trucks for the main highways and such. The local township just uses 3/4 ton GMC and chevy pick-ups.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Guys,lots Of Great Plow Truck Pics,i Love Those Walter And Oshkosh Plows The Best.if Anyone Has Photos Of A 3 Axle Oshkosh Plow Truck Would You Post Some. Thank You.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Like this one?*

Here is a Oshkosh that I saw for-sale last year.This one actually has super singles with a tag,but you get the idea.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here was a true 6x6 Oshkosh*

Here was a ten wheeler that was For-Sale out in NY state two years ago.


----------



## Oshkosh

*1987 FWD Ten Wheeler*

Here is a 1987 FWD Ten wheeler up in Maine.


----------



## SnoFarmer

MTDOT on Beartooth pass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's exactly what I\we need on a day like this. Now if only it look and felt like that outside. Thanks


----------



## Oshkosh

*Retired Grader with wing*

Found this ole grader sitting in a storage yard in Conway NH.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Maine DOt in the summer*

On of the many new Volvo 10 wheelers.
They are outfitted with wings and spreaders in the winter.


----------



## Grader4me

SnoFarmer said:


> MTDOT on Beartooth pass.


Beautiful picture. I would imagine that a person would get a few thrills plowing around there.


----------



## 06HD BOSS




----------



## 06HD BOSS




----------



## 06HD BOSS

Waterbury, CT


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oregon DOT Autocar used for clearing the Siskiyou Pass.


----------



## Plow Chaser

ODOT Autocar and Volvo


----------



## Plow Chaser

ODOT S Series


----------



## Plow Chaser

USF Reddaway FWD pusher truck at the Siskiyou Pass. This truck was a former plow used at an airport with a right hand wing. The rear wing back pack is still on the truck, and the push frame is made partially from the originally plow frame.


----------



## Jay brown

*school bus plow*

here's a pic from the Grahm, MO high school, i happened to see while working yesterday.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Jay brown said:


> here's a pic from the Grahm, MO high school, i happened to see while working yesterday.


Now that's the greatest I've seen so far! Gotta get the kids to school somehow!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

That thing must be a PITA to see out of while backing up. Man it is cool tho!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

After plowing, the detention kids have to sit in the back row and throw out salt.


----------



## Jay brown

i'm going to put in an application for bus driver tomorrow


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Damn they stole my idea. I thought of that when I was in middle school. Save money, plow the road and pick up the kids. My bus driver (must have also drive plow trucks too) said its too long to plow with.


----------



## Plow Chaser

You've probably seen most of the photos on the linked site, but here it is anyways.
http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone.htm


----------



## SnoFarmer

*Snow blower*

Snow/blower on the Cooky city side of Beatooth pass MT.


----------



## SnoFarmer

A nother one in the same lot.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We can hope....:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yellostone park tour cat..


----------



## VAhighwayman

aww come on guys..don't give up on this thread..lets keep it going another season!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'll give a little help here.

Oregon DOT, Ashland Oregon.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another view


----------



## Rampart Ranger

*Cdot*

Here's a few from my old Patrol, stopped to clean winshields. Sorry, no action shots. Too busy to play photographer while plowing.


----------



## VAhighwayman

Very nice pics...now that's what we're talkin about!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

VAhighwayman said:


> Very nice pics...now that's what we're talkin about!!


This winter, you gotta get some pics up in Lewis County and Tug Hill!! Incredible plows up there.


----------



## VAhighwayman

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> This winter, you gotta get some pics up in Lewis County and Tug Hill!! Incredible plows up there.


 I'll do the best I can!!


----------



## Rampart Ranger

*Dangerous Job!*

Just got word that a crew member of one of my old neighboring patrols was critically injured today on the job. He was run over by a tractor/trailer. Evac'ed by Flight for Life.:crying:

Prayers requested!

BTW- This is the 4th CDOT crewman injured or killed by the traveling public this year. Also, last week we had a plow truck rear ended - no injury to our man on this one, thank God. Please, slow down - give 'em a brake!
All you PlowMen, private or public- for the sake of your families- BE CAREFULL OUT THERE!


----------



## scholzee

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> I'll give a little help here.
> 
> Oregon DOT, Ashland Oregon.


Is that exhaust heating something on the salter or something back there ?


----------



## jazak

^^^ Yah its a heated spreader, like a heated dump body. If I'm wrong someone let me know but I'm willing to bet on this. payup


----------



## slauncha413

Any one have any Mass Turnpike set ups? I know they have some big rigs out there


----------



## Plow Chaser

scholzee said:


> Is that exhaust heating something on the salter or something back there ?


That's exactly what it's doing. Just like the heated dumps back east. Caltrans and ODOT like to head their sand and salt loads I've seen.


----------



## VAhighwayman

Rampart Ranger said:


> Just got word that a crew member of one of my old neighboring patrols was critically injured today on the job. He was run over by a tractor/trailer. Evac'ed by Flight for Life.:crying:
> 
> Prayers requested!
> 
> BTW- This is the 4th CDOT crewman injured or killed by the traveling public this year. Also, last week we had a plow truck rear ended - no injury to our man on this one, thank God. Please, slow down - give 'em a brake!
> All you PlowMen, private or public- for the sake of your families- BE CAREFULL OUT THERE!


Prayers are with him!! Hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## Rampart Ranger

VAhighwayman said:


> Prayers are with him!! Hope for a speedy recovery


Thanks VA!

Latest word is "RB" has been in medically induced coma for the duration. One leg amputated, massive pelvic injuries required multiple surgeries. Internal bleeding mitigated. Still listed as critical, still in ICU, but hope for survival is increasing.

BTW- the Maintenance Super in this locale is known statewide as a real "harda#%", but he has been at the hospital daily lending comfort and support to RB's wife. CDOT is family, for all of us, retired & active.


----------



## 04superduty

thanks for the update rampart ranger.


----------



## VAhighwayman

Thank you for the update..thoughts are still with him and his family..


----------



## SnoFarmer

test lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sorry, for the hy-jack lol.

A 12 way blade


----------



## SnoFarmer

Back on topic,, well,,, kind of, lol

A railway plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

A friend of mine sent me some great photos, thought I would share!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Older Paystar


----------



## Plow Chaser

And one of my personal favorites, Autocar!


----------



## Big Chief

*Ready to move it!!*

I've got all the maint. done yesterday and am ready for another season here in the mtns. of Colorado!!


----------



## Big Chief

*1971 P2427*

This is one of 2 rigs I own.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mtdot..........


----------



## Grader4me

Big Chief said:


> This is one of 2 rigs I own.


You guy's get a lot of snow there? Do you contract out for the DOT? The old trucks look great!

I really enjoy looking at all the pictures of the old plows...keep em coming!!


----------



## Big Dog D

SnoFarmer said:


> Mtdot..........


What the blazes were they thinking when they picked that color?????


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol, It must disappear in heavy snow storms.. 


Forest service green....
A pic of the ID on the door. 

It was in a dot lot....


----------



## Big Chief

*Yes, Lots Of Snow!!*

No I do not contract out to DOT. I have 2 major contracts. Both Very Rural subdivisions. I charge $130.00 per hour and do this on the side. I am a full time ski lift mechanic at Keystone ski area. One of my subdivisions is 12 miles off pavement north of Kremmling. Kremmling sits in a valley and sometimes gets lots of snow and sometimes not. Both subdivisions are much higher and get hammered! We have very late nights sometimes but am going on my 3rd winter doing this and so far it has worked out! This picture is from last winter which was an average year. Thanks, Big Chief.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*My New Work Truck*

This is my new company plow truck. 2006 Sterling with all Tenco equipment. Happy Plowing Everyone!!:redbounce Your Freindly neighborhood plowman.


----------



## Grader4me

MR.PLOW said:


> This is my new company plow truck. 2006 Sterling with all Tenco equipment. Happy Plowing Everyone!!:redbounce Your Freindly neighborhood plowman.


Hey! Your truck looks familar! Did you get a chance to plow the four lane the other day?


----------



## 85F150

heres a nice shot from last year of our Sterlings. This past year though we purchased Macks, as the sterlings weren't coming with teh engine/tranny combo we wanted.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Nice new Western Star


----------



## Plow Chaser

The ever so popular S series


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town plow turned parking lot plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

Former Oneida County FWD


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this old Paystar sitting in the weeds


----------



## SnoFarmer

A mud plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

some old iron


----------



## 85F150

heres one of our new Macks getting ready to do its summer plowing


----------



## mainplower

We need to bring this back to the front page!!! there must be some new trucks out there to post! Let see em!


----------



## grandview

Here's one from our Oct. snowstorm.The driver is my brother-in -law he works for the town.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I Found This Nice Mack At A Penndot Shed,waiting For Action.


----------



## SnoFarmer

For all of you who like a good blow-er.
Cat is a pistenbully.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Another view.


----------



## Plow Chaser

DOT/City/Town/County Rig Pics??


----------



## JIM SHERRY

This Is One Of The Township Trucks Near My House,they Have 4 Of Them.


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;333422 said:


> This Is One Of The Township Trucks Near My House,they Have 4 Of Them.


Now we're talkin! Plows that belong in this thread!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Relax, their not the only pics that do not fall into the strict guide lines of this thread. 

So here is one for you, SNOWPLOWFAN


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hot truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

SnoFarmer;333440 said:


> Relax, their not the only pics that do not fall into the strict guide lines of this thread.
> 
> So here is one for you, SNOWPLOWFAN


Oh I'm plenty relaxed. I just like to see trucks related to the thread, not ski resort related.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It can plow/push more snow than your truck.

There is more than one way to push snow,


P.S. I have cleared a few miles of road with a Cat also.


----------



## Plow Chaser

SnoFarmer;333447 said:


> It can plow/push more snow than your truck.


What are you 8 years old?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Let's see your sno-cats out do this! wesport


----------



## Big Chief

*Plowed Twice.*

I have had to plow my 12 mile subdivision 2 times so far but am still waiting for a big storm here in Colorado. As soon as we get a big one I will take more pictures of one of my Oshkosh's moving some snow!! I will put my V-plow on this year if we get wind! Grant.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Hows life out in the hills?*



Big Chief;334777 said:


> I have had to plow my 12 mile subdivision 2 times so far but am still waiting for a big storm here in Colorado. As soon as we get a big one I will take more pictures of one of my Oshkosh's moving some snow!! I will put my V-plow on this year if we get wind! Grant.


Good to see your around.Looking forward to more Oshkosh photos.
Allan


----------



## rgrimes945

*up the east coast!*

I just hope it starts here in NC so I can notify all you folks north of me IT'S COMMING !!!


----------



## dayexco

pray for seasonal contracts and global warming!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Big Chief;334777 said:


> I have had to plow my 12 mile subdivision 2 times so far but am still waiting for a big storm here in Colorado. As soon as we get a big one I will take more pictures of one of my Oshkosh's moving some snow!! I will put my V-plow on this year if we get wind! Grant.


Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!

Going to be visiting Colorado sometime this spring. Thinking about moving there in a year or so.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Big Chief;334777 said:


> I have had to plow my 12 mile subdivision 2 times so far but am still waiting for a big storm here in Colorado. As soon as we get a big one I will take more pictures of one of my Oshkosh's moving some snow!! I will put my V-plow on this year if we get wind! Grant.


Do you do snowplowing for a government?


----------



## SnoFarmer

SNOWPLOWFAN;333451 said:


> What are you 8 years old?


5 and a half? 

I act like a kid in a candy store every time I go by a equipment yard or bone yard!!!

I want that one and I want one and one of thoes too.


----------



## Plow Chaser

SnoFarmer;335032 said:


> 5 and a half?
> 
> I act like a kid in a candy store every time I go by a equipment yard or bone yard!!!
> 
> I want that one and I want one and one of thoes too.


Well I guess we are in the same boat! I'm only 7. And I love bone yards!


----------



## mainplower

Here is one to open this one back up!


----------



## corey1977

*dot/city/town/country rig pics*

that truck looks in good shape main plower what year is it? your friend from bath


----------



## Jay brown

corey1977;342850 said:


> that truck looks in good shape main plower what year is it? your friend from bath


 looks just like my 1967


----------



## mainplower

corey1977;342850 said:


> that truck looks in good shape main plower what year is it? your friend from bath


I dont know ? The truck was at a campground that we stay at in the summer!


----------



## VAhighwayman

mainplower;343435 said:


> I dont know ? The truck was at a campground that we stay at in the summer!


I believe that truck is in the 1970-73 vintage


----------



## doh

SnoFarmer;324319 said:


> some old iron


I love the Old Timers, Can anyone digg up pics of "Rutters"?

I have heard they are 2 discs that shute the snow out of the tire tracks, used on N.W.Ontario/ Northern MN lakes back in the 50's.


----------



## Newdude

does anyone have any pics of Webster highway dept. in webster, ny?


----------



## Oshkosh

*I had one of those...*

Mine was a 1977 with 60k miles.


----------



## dlnimsy

*One of the few I've owned thru the years.*

1984 with a WAY too big for it front blade and 9ft drag wing.


----------



## mike33087

*hey danvers*

hey where in danvers are you?


----------



## cat320

dlnimsy;344165 said:


> 1984 with a WAY too big for it front blade and 9ft drag wing.


Nice international you still have it ? what is the gvw on it looks like a non cdl truck


----------



## Oshkosh

*My First Cdl plow...*

I had another International ,A 77 Fleetstar with a 653 Detroit,6 yard torwell spreader and a 10' Anderson Front blade.
May have been seen on the streets of Beverly Ma for a few years and then moved to the state.
This truck came from a Town out in the Berkshires.
This was my first cdl plow truck.


----------



## dlnimsy

cat320;344274 said:


> Nice international you still have it ? what is the gvw on it looks like a non cdl truck


Thanx. I sold that truck back in 1998 and moved onto a grader. I kept the plow it looked alot more appropriate on the grader. I believe the GVW on the truck was 23000 but i'm not sure it was definitly under cdl though. It had the smaller DT360 motor. The drag wing was uninque to NHDOT and not very well suited to high traffic areas.


----------



## dlnimsy

mike33087;344212 said:


> hey where in danvers are you?


Just outside the square near town town hall.


----------



## doh

So nobody has seen any "Rutters" they say the Model A's with these on could travel anywhere on the lakes.


----------



## dlnimsy

*Me Too!*



Oshkosh;343893 said:


> Mine was a 1977 with 60k miles.


Snow means dough #1 after the April fools storm 98


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice Rig*



dlnimsy;345430 said:


> Snow means dough #1 after the April fools storm 98


Hey that looks like the one from Salisbury that came from McLean....Good looking Loadstar.....


----------



## dlnimsy

CORRECT!......You know your trucks Oshkosh. I had that one a couple of years it served me well. It needed alittle tlc when i got it but overall not in bad shape.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Blame it on my Parents...*



dlnimsy;345451 said:


> CORRECT!......You know your trucks Oshkosh. I had that one a couple of years it served me well. It needed alittle tlc when i got it but overall not in bad shape.


 LOL, I think my parents regret ever buying me my first tonka truck when I was young....It never stopped from there...
After my first year with my Oshkosh (1994) I figured who ever owned that International was a Genius....I wont post numbers but I remember thinking that he paid allot less and was getting the same rate as me........


----------



## wirenut

was that on rt 110


----------



## dlnimsy

The previous owner plowed for the state in that area ,so it could have been on rt110. I worked it on Rt 128 in the Peabody area. For a small truck it sure could push some snow with the all wheel drive. I could always plow my way to the gas station.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I will be bombarding this thread later tonight...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Cannot Wait.....*



SNOWPLOWFAN;345913 said:


> I will be bombarding this thread later tonight...


 I'll be looking forward to some more iron....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;345917 said:


> I'll be looking forward to some more iron....


Soon as I get home from work, burn them from my laptop to my PC and resize them, I will be showing some good stuff from upstate NY. Plenty of green in the background on the pics too!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Almost 75,000 views on this thread!! Is that a Plowsite record??


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Ryan,nice to have you back home.thanks for the pics you sent me,as always they were awesome.I cant wait to see more,keep them coming.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here they come!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Brookfield, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Brookfield


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Bridgewater, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Bridgewater


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Sangerfield, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Sangerfield 1984 FWD


----------



## Plow Chaser

More of the FWD


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another shot.


----------



## Plow Chaser

New York State Thruway Authority


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Thruway


----------



## Plow Chaser

And more Thruway


----------



## Plow Chaser

And even more of the Thruway


----------



## Plow Chaser

I love the Thruway rigs!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ex Town of Something Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

More views of the same trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bridgewater


----------



## Plow Chaser

Brookfield


----------



## Plow Chaser

Former town rigs, now mall plows.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this old Walter along the Thruway.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I love these old Oshkosh's


----------



## Plow Chaser

Thruway Authority


----------



## Plow Chaser

Make that truck opposite


----------



## Plow Chaser

I tried a little black and white with this one.


----------



## Plow Chaser

This is the end... for now


----------



## Superior L & L

Ha snowplowfan i think your name tells it all. You are a snow plow fan ! 
thats a lot of truck picks!
Nice pics


----------



## dlnimsy

GREAT JOB!!!! Keep em coming. Thanx.purplebou


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Thank you Ryan,that is just what I needed a major plow truck fix AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J29

As always, Ryan gives me my fix for sweet pics of plows. I have to say it's a little strange to see so many of those blades with all of their paint and plenty of green in the background. Supposedly by the middle of the month, it is going to get colder. Hope its true. J.


----------



## PLM-1

What is the deal with the thruway truck's cutting edges? Do they just patch their edge? It seems like the corner pieces COULD be curb guards but that doesn't explain the center piece. Maybe I'm over analyzing. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Plow Chaser

PLM-1;346223 said:


> What is the deal with the thruway truck's cutting edges? Do they just patch their edge? It seems like the corner pieces COULD be curb guards but that doesn't explain the center piece. Maybe I'm over analyzing. Thanks for the pics!


I was looking at the same thing when I was taking the photos, but didn't bother to ask the mechanic who moved the trucks for me as to why the cutting edges are like that. If you look on both trucks on the plows and wings, the extra pieces seem to be in the same spots. The corner pieces are in fact curb guards, just no curbs along the Thruway!!


----------



## Lazer Man

Folks those orange pieces on the plow edges are extra edge with carbide which is very hard and adds tons of wearability to the regular edges.

Bob   

Ryan BTW nice pics as always


----------



## kemmer

PLM-1;346223 said:


> What is the deal with the thruway truck's cutting edges? Do they just patch their edge? It seems like the corner pieces COULD be curb guards but that doesn't explain the center piece. Maybe I'm over analyzing. Thanks for the pics!


http://www.winterequipment.com/


----------



## oshkosh619

Ryan, good to have you back, and, as always, nice pics! I'm wagering there's more great shots on tap...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks Ryan. Could have and still could use a bunch of those in CO and KS last week and right now.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thanks.....*

Never get tired of the big stuff....Great Stuff....
Kind of depressing seeing all that grass and dirt in the background...
Ryan, are you noticing less and less Oshkosh's and Walters at the municipal level with each return trip?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;346292 said:


> Never get tired of the big stuff....Great Stuff....
> Kind of depressing seeing all that grass and dirt in the background...
> Ryan, are you noticing less and less Oshkosh's and Walters at the municipal level with each return trip?


10-15 years ago just about every highway department had either an FWD, Oshkosh, or Walter all rigged up waiting for a major storm. Now... it's all new high tech trucks. All the old iron just sits outside with nothing to do. I was surprised to see that Sangerfield still runs that FWD, but only on rare occasions. All you will find in most garages is new Internationals, Sterlings, and more Internationals. Don't get me wrong, I love International trucks, but I'll take a 1970s Paystar or S-series over this new stuff anyday! The times have changed for sure. Towns don't even want to keep any old trucks for nostaligic reasons either. If the truck is from the 70s or 80s, they don't even want it in their garage. All the good stuff is quickly be shoved away. Take all the pictures while you can!


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;346375 said:


> 10-15 years ago just about every highway department had either an FWD, Oshkosh, or Walter all rigged up waiting for a major storm. Now... it's all new high tech trucks. All the old iron just sits outside with nothing to do. I was surprised to see that Sangerfield still runs that FWD, but only on rare occasions. All you will find in most garages is new Internationals, Sterlings, and more Internationals. Don't get me wrong, I love International trucks, but I'll take a 1970s Paystar or S-series over this new stuff anyday! The times have changed for sure. Towns don't even want to keep any old trucks for nostaligic reasons either. If the truck is from the 70s or 80s, they don't even want it in their garage. All the good stuff is quickly be shoved away. Take all the pictures while you can!


That's sad to hear. Upstate NY was once the bastion of trucks the likes of FWD, Oshkosh and Walter. Pretty soon, airports will be the only place to find the specialty trucks like that, and even that is changing. I was somewhat disappointed to see a conga line of what looked like IH's plowing Denver International in a photo after the first blizzard last week in Colorado. Don't get me wrong, I also like IH's, Macks, etc., but it should have been a staggered formation of OK's pushing the white stuff off the runway. Even with the high-tech options you can specify on an Oshkosh these days (and the fact that it was built specifically to move snow.. LOTS of snow), I can see how the price could be prohibitive to smaller DPW's. You can probably buy three fully equipped IH's for what one top-of-the-line P Series with all the bells and whistles would run you. The difference is, you KNOW the P Series will probably last 30+ years without a hitch, and there ain't no amount of snow that's going to slow it down.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Case and point. Freightliner. 10 years ago, who would have ever thought you'd see a Freightliner snowplow?? Now, they are common with highway departments all over the country. In fact with all the Denver footage, I think all I saw Denver DPW running was Freightliner. At least CDOT had the S-series going full tilt! Even in Upstate NY where the mightiest of plows ran, you will find towns running new Freightliners with plows and wings. Out with the old, in with the new... garbage.


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;346387 said:


> Case and point. Freightliner. 10 years ago, who would have ever thought you'd see a Freightliner snowplow?? Now, they are common with highway departments all over the country. In fact with all the Denver footage, I think all I saw Denver DPW running was Freightliner. At least CDOT had the S-series going full tilt! Even in Upstate NY where the mightiest of plows ran, you will find towns running new Freightliners with plows and wings. Out with the old, in with the new... garbage.


Too true. In the area in Mass I grew up in, most DPW's were running IH's, Macks and Fords. Very occasionally you'd see a town that invested some big bucks for a truck to handle big storms, and there'd be a FWD or Walter plow or blower (never saw too many Oshkosh's on local DPW's around here, plenty on the Pike and at Logan, but not too many in the city and towns that I remember). Every town had at least one BIG truck. Now, it's all the same.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Lol speaking of garbage....*



SNOWPLOWFAN;346387 said:


> Case and point. Freightliner. 10 years ago, who would have ever thought you'd see a Freightliner snowplow?? Now, they are common with highway departments all over the country. In fact with all the Denver footage, I think all I saw Denver DPW running was Freightliner. At least CDOT had the S-series going full tilt! Even in Upstate NY where the mightiest of plows ran, you will find towns running new Freightliners with plows and wings. Out with the old, in with the new... garbage.


 I noticed the NYC plows with their trash trucks and have been for years...Talk about multi tasking...
In Mass the MBTA used to plow their bus routes with Walters, not having to rely on the local towns to clear the way....
I can understand why the towns have gone with corporate trucks,using the salt and chemicals now we don't loose storms as much,having to use the trucks year round they need lighter trucks for increased payload.....Parts availability isn't an issue for 99% of the corporate stuff,dealer network is better.
Loaders and graders have come a long way since the 60's, throw a wing on a grader and a blower on a loader, that replaces allot of snowfighters and they work year round...I had a grader blade on my Oshkosh but is wasn't the same as a Grader for production....
In the next breath it is sad to see these snowfighters selling at action just to be parted out or worse....Scrap value has been very high this past year....
Ryan are you the same Ryan that did the Walters Book?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;346397 said:


> I noticed the NYC plows with their trash trucks and have been for years...Talk about multi tasking...
> In Mass the MBTA used to plow their bus routes with Walters, not having to rely on the local towns to clear the way....
> I can understand why the towns have gone with corporate trucks,using the salt and chemicals now we don't loose storms as much,having to use the trucks year round they need lighter trucks for increased payload.....Parts availability isn't an issue for 99% of the corporate stuff,dealer network is better.
> Loaders and graders have come a long way since the 60's, throw a wing on a grader and a blower on a loader, that replaces allot of snowfighters and they work year round...I had a grader blade on my Oshkosh but is wasn't the same as a Grader for production....
> In the next breath it is sad to see these snowfighters selling at action just to be parted out or worse....Scrap value has been very high this past year....
> Ryan are you the same Ryan that did the Walters Book?


I think NYC using the garbage trucks as plows is just pure genius. I love the Mack MRs and MCs with garbage bodies and plows on the front. Most major cities have that. Philadelphia does, Seattle, NYC, I'm sure other cites as well.

This Ryan didn't write the Walter book. It was done by Mark Semiele. I've got both and I highly recommend any enthusiast of snowplows and Walter trucks to get both. They are the masterpieces of my snowplow library!


----------



## Oshkosh

*We had a snowplow....*



SNOWPLOWFAN;346399 said:


> I think NYC using the garbage trucks as plows is just pure genius. I love the Mack MRs and MCs with garbage bodies and plows on the front. Most major cities have that. Philadelphia does, Seattle, NYC, I'm sure other cites as well.
> 
> This Ryan didn't write the Walter book. It was done by Mark Semiele. I've got both and I highly recommend any enthusiast of snowplows and Walter trucks to get both. They are the masterpieces of my snowplow library!


 Back about I'm guessing 98 or so we had a snowplow rodeo with a bunch of snow fighter owners here in Mass(Some DPW's also).It was held in Charlton Ma,it was a good time about ten trucks and thirty owner operators.That ended soon after the first one for some reason snow plow guys are sensitive and don't seem to get along for very long.....LOL You'd think we where all married to each other or something....Do you know any of the guys back east here? Anyways there was talk about the Walters book and I believe Mark was there also gathering data etc...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;346408 said:


> Back about I'm guessing 98 or so we had a snowplow rodeo with a bunch of snow fighter owners here in Mass(Some DPW's also).It was held in Charlton Ma,it was a good time about ten trucks and thirty owner operators.That ended soon after the first one for some reason snow plow guys are sensitive and don't seem to get along for very long.....LOL You'd think we where all married to each other or something....Do you know any of the guys back east here? Anyways there was talk about the Walters book and I believe Mark was there also gathering data etc...


I've seen photos from that gathering. I think there was some sort of Walters SnowFighters Club started or something or another. Great trucks there, a shame that it didn't last for more than 1 round. Never met any of the guys, but do email back and forth with Mark every now and then. Really nice guy. And shares the love with Walter trucks!


----------



## doh

There was a time when this was a big unit.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice Willy's*



doh;346414 said:


> There was a time when this was a big unit.


 I had a wagon about the same vintage as your pickup,same color I think ......It had a Super Hurricane and a manual angle blade.I remember the rear quarters used to shake when I shut the door.lol New England rot.....


----------



## Oshkosh

*I dont think....*



SNOWPLOWFAN;346412 said:


> I've seen photos from that gathering. I think there was some sort of Walters SnowFighters Club started or something or another. Great trucks there, a shame that it didn't last for more than 1 round. Never met any of the guys, but do email back and forth with Mark every now and then. Really nice guy. And shares the love with Walter trucks!


 Big Egos at that meet hence The Walters club...and the self proclaimed King of the Snowfighters (F.C.) Funny The king has mostly Oshkosh's now or did the last I saw the fleet...Funny how things change.


----------



## Plow Chaser

doh;346414 said:


> There was a time when this was a big unit.


Wow, those are hideous!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;346420 said:


> Big Egos at that meet hence The Walters club...and the self proclaimed King of the Snowfighters (F.C.) Funny The king has mostly Oshkosh's now or did the last I saw the fleet...Funny how things change.


Egos get in the way of everything! BTW, I have a shirt that my sister got me for Christmas, and on it is an International plow and a little crown that says "Plow King." I think I must be the Plow King then!!  I'll post pics of it later!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Lol,*



SNOWPLOWFAN;346424 said:


> Egos get in the way of everything! BTW, I have a shirt that my sister got me for Christmas, and on it is an International plow and a little crown that says "Plow King." I think I must be the Plow King then!!  I'll post pics of it later!


 LOL, I'm sure your not the only one.....Looking forward to the photos...I got away from those guys pretty fast..It didn't take long to figure out their game...
Hey, I maybe in some of those photos(Tall,glasses, goofy looking)...I have to get mine out of storage and scan them in....The Town of Upton Oshkosh was REALLY nice...


----------



## oshkosh619

There used to be a guy from Leominster, MA, I believe the name of his outfit was Heavy Equipment Company, or something to that effect. He was very big into buying old Oshkosh's and refurbing them. At one time, they were yellow (I have pics from a truck show in Marlboro, MA from 1986 with an early 60's W2206 w/rollover plow) but then he started painting them fire engine red; cabs, bodies and all. He had state and municipal contracts in central Mass. Can't for the life of me remember his name. I'm not sure he's still in business, but one of his 2206's was contracting with my town's DPW for the last few years (I believe under different ownership) plowing Rte. 117. Last week I saw the truck sitting in Clinton, MA with a "For Sale" sign on it. If only I had the bucks...

Another MA outfit that regularly plows with restored Walters (not sure about Oshkosh's or FWD's.. never seen any in pictures of any in his fleet) is Frank Ciavattone Construction in Walpole, MA. I've seen his trucks in action before and at shows. Quite an impressive lineup.

It's nice to see owner/operators still letting these brutes do what they do best.. push snow.

I'm trying to find out (and any help from board members would be appreciated) if the Mass Pike bought any new Oshkosh's. Late last summer, I was driving out to Stockbridge on the Pike and saw a brand-new P-Series 6X6 parked on the shoulder. I did not see any emblems on it, and it appeared as if it was being delivered. It was in the Pike's shade of yellow. The last I knew, they had 19 P-Series, all of them 1987 vintage. If I recall, 12 6X6's and 7 4X4's. The only reference I could find on the web to their Oshkosh's was an article about how several mechanics were rewarded citations of excellance for refurbing the '87's. The only pics I can find are of two '87 4X4's at a truck show in Chicopee, MA ;

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/matthew_conrad/2005/march/file0015.jpg

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/matthew_conrad/2005/march/file0014.jpg

and these two brutes (also '87's) seen here;

http://emtbravonewengland.com/index...ec72d0123c143f2fa507b&topic=150.msg636#msg636

Can anybody shed any light on the subject?


----------



## Oshkosh

*???*



oshkosh619;346472 said:


> There used to be a guy from Leominster, MA, I believe the name of his company was Heavy Equipment Company, or something to that effect. He was very big into buying old Oshkosh's and refurbing them. At one time, they were yellow (I have pics from a truck show in Marlboro, MA from 1986 with an early 60's W2206 w/rollover plow) but then he started painitng them fire engine red; cabs, bodies and all. He had state and municipal contracts in central Mass. Can't for the life of me remember his name. I'm not sure he's still in business, but one of his 2206's was contracting with my town's DPW for the last few years (I believe under different ownership) plowing Rte. 117. Last week I saw the truck sitting in Clinton, MA with a "For Sale" sign on it. If only I had the bucks...
> 
> Another MA outfit that regularly plows with restored Walters (not sure about Oshkosh's or FWD's.. never seen any in pictures of any in his fleet) is Frank Ciavattone Construction in Walpole, MA. I've seen his trucks in action before and at shows. Quite an impressive lineup.
> 
> It's nice to see owner/operators still letting these brutes do what they do best.. push snow.
> 
> I'm trying to find out (and any help from board members would be appreciated) if the Mass Pike bought any new Oshkosh's. Late last summer, I was driving out to Stockbridge on the Pike and saw a brand-new P-Series 6X6 parked on the shoulder. I did not see any emblems on it, and it appeared as if it was being delivered. It was in the Pike's shade of yellow. The last I knew, they had 19 P-Series, all of them 1987 vintage. If I recall, 12 6X6's and 7 4X4's. The only reference I could find on the web to their Oshkosh's was an article about how several mechanics were rewarded citations of excellance for refurbing the '87's. The only pics I can find are of two '87 4X4's at a truck show in Chicopee, MA ;
> 
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/matthew_conrad/2005/march/file0015.jpg
> 
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/matthew_conrad/2005/march/file0014.jpg
> 
> and these two brutes (also '87's) seen here;
> 
> http://emtbravonewengland.com/index...ec72d0123c143f2fa507b&topic=150.msg636#msg636
> 
> Can anybody shed any light on the subject?


 Was the guy you cannot remember his name first name Paul?
As far as the great Walter collector he has gone mainly Oshkosh...After KME bought out Walter he lost his free parts...I've posted in the past trucks that I have purchased sold and traded with him... I could tell you stories but this isnt the forum for that unless you are buying something from him then you may want to PM me....


----------



## oshkosh619

Oshkosh;346491 said:


> Was the guy you cannot remember his name first name Paul?
> As far as the great Walter collector he has gone mainly Oshkosh...After KME bought out Walter he lost his free parts...I've posted in the past trucks that I have purchased sold and traded with him... I could tell you stories but this isnt the forum for that unless you are buying something from him then you may want to PM me....


It could've been Paul, it's been so long now I really don't remember. Our DPW Superintendant was having a couple of second-hand ex-VT State Highway Dept. S-1800's refurbed by him back in 1988 or '89. As I also worked for the town (in another capacity) and was a died-in-the-wool plow nut, he dragged me along and introduced me to him. At the time, he was also in the process of redoing another Oshkosh for his own operation, and I was impressed with the truck. All I really remember was that his company shop was on a cross street off of Rte. 117 in Leominster, and pretty well equipped to handle major overhauls and refurbs.

As far as the "King of Walters", never met him, only know about his trucks from reading about them online and in books. I had no idea he'd switched to Oshkosh's. I'm not in the market for a truck anyway (unless it's 1/50th scale). Maybe someday when I retire from my current life of public service, I might seriously think about moving up to 1:1 scale and having fun with my retirement driving a real Oshkosh (wouldn't mind having a Maxim F Model fire pumper either, but my better half might draw the line at both! After all, we have horses to feed!). Thanks for the "heads-up" anyway.

By the way, what are you running for Oshkosh's these days? Your avatar looks like it might be a 70's vintage P-Series?


----------



## Oshkosh

*That was a ....*



oshkosh619;346550 said:


> It could've been Paul, it's been so long now I really don't remember. Our DPW Superintendant was having a couple of second-hand ex-VT State Highway Dept. S-1800's refurbed by him back in 1988 or '89. As I also worked for the town (in another capacity) and was a died-in-the-wool plow nut, he dragged me along and introduced me to him. At the time, he was also in the process of redoing another Oshkosh for his own operation, and I was impressed with the truck. All I really remember was that his company shop was on a cross street off of Rte. 117 in Leominster, and pretty well equipped to handle major overhauls and refurbs.
> 
> As far as the "King of Walters", never met him, only know about his trucks from reading about them online and in books. I had no idea he'd switched to Oshkosh's. I'm not in the market for a truck anyway (unless it's 1/50th scale). Maybe someday when I retire from my current life of public service, I might seriously think about moving up to 1:1 scale and having fun with my retirement driving a real Oshkosh (wouldn't mind having a Maxim F Model fire pumper either, but my better half might draw the line at both! After all, we have horses to feed!). Thanks for the "heads-up" anyway.
> 
> By the way, what are you running for Oshkosh's these days? Your avatar looks like it might be a 70's vintage P-Series?


 That was a original 1968 P(54,000 gvw single wheel)came off Loring Air Force base with 7,700 miles on it.
As you know following Oshkosh's there are allot of "Rehabs" out there, most built in the 50's-60's anything with a "W" being called anything newer than 1966 is some sort of rebuild...When you see a stack threw the hood with the more modern cab that is a dead give away.There used to be a company here in Mass that would buy the older P series strip the chrome trim off, fill the holes and throw a coat of paint on them and triple++ their money...It is amazing what a coat of paint will hide and how many fall for it.... 
Frank wanted my P in the worst way,a friend owns it now.
Don't get me wrong ,Frank can be the nicest guy in the world, has done allot of charity work but all I can say is buyer beware.
If anyone in the Northeast ever wants one of these snow fighters I usually know of or can find some in the area.Not the five or six digit price tags either, but if that makes anyone feel better then by all means payup
I am not running any plow gear as of two seasons ago.The last to go where my Sicard BM1500 blower and the four Bombardier sidewalk machines.For me "Snow" just wasn't profitable enough for the time invested.I do miss it, but to rely on it for income I am finished with that.:salute:


----------



## lakeeffect

If you want to still see Oshkosh and walters with big V's and double wings in action, you have to come up here to the Tug Hill Region of NY(well not so far this year). Most Hwy. Depts still use these exculsively for plowing on a daily basis. You just have to get off the beaten path a little and head deep into snow country. Every Hwy Dept in the area, even the ones using IH's and Macks, still have a stash of 4 wheel drive snowfighters tucked away waiting.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I still owe you....*



lakeeffect;346594 said:


> If you want to still see Oshkosh and walters with big V's and double wings in action, you have to come up here to the Tug Hill Region of NY(well not so far this year). Most Hwy. Depts still use these exculsively for plowing on a daily basis. You just have to get off the beaten path a little and head deep into snow country. Every Hwy Dept in the area, even the ones using IH's and Macks, still have a stash of 4 wheel drive snowfighters tucked away waiting.


I still owe you a video......Nobody ever claimed I was fast.lol


----------



## lakeeffect

LoL, thats true, my email is still the same.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Sometimes I like shooting abstract photos. Ones that capture bits and pieces of the plow. Odd angles versus one of the entire truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And a few more


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

Definitely a different angle!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And another one.


----------



## Oshkosh

*They do stand out*

Snow Equipment Art.......Keep the shutter clicking away...


----------



## VAhighwayman

lakeeffect;346594 said:


> If you want to still see Oshkosh and walters with big V's and double wings in action, you have to come up here to the Tug Hill Region of NY(well not so far this year). Most Hwy. Depts still use these exculsively for plowing on a daily basis. You just have to get off the beaten path a little and head deep into snow country. Every Hwy Dept in the area, even the ones using IH's and Macks, still have a stash of 4 wheel drive snowfighters tucked away waiting.


Yes they do!!


----------



## firelwn82

HA HA HA LMAO. You said unit......



doh;346414 said:


> There was a time when this was a big unit.


----------



## FLHT Ron

This is a contractor plow. I work for the company in the winter. The province of Ontario privitised the highway maintenace awhile ago!!

Thanks

Ron tymusic


----------



## mainplower

Here are A few old ones I found up here in Maine!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Do you know anymore about them??*



mainplower;349417 said:


> Here are A few old ones I found up here in Maine!


 Hey ,
Those are some good looking girls....Are they outside of Augusta? Do you know anything else about them?

Allan


----------



## Plow Chaser

mainplower;349417 said:


> Here are A few old ones I found up here in Maine!


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oshkosh619

mainplower;349417 said:


> Here are A few old ones I found up here in Maine!


Those are sweet 'ol gals! If you look close enough guys, you can see the number to call on the "for sale" sign on the windshield... who's gonna be the first to call.....?

Mainplower, any idea what DPW or highway department these beauties came from?

Oshkosh, correct me if I'm mistaken (you have alot more experience than me with the vintage OK's), but is one of them a possible rehab (the one with the exhaust stack thru the hood)? I remember your earlier post about spotting them by the modern cab with a stack thru the cowl. Any idea on the vintage on the others? I wish I could recall when the corporate emblem on the side of the butterfly hood panels changed from a painted plaque to the same style of cast, chrome-plated free-standing "OSHKOSH" lettering superimposed over the large "O" that appears on the nose above the radiator.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Good Eye*



oshkosh619;349576 said:


> Those are sweet 'ol gals! If you look close enough guys, you can see the number to call on the "for sale" sign on the windshield... who's gonna be the first to call.....?
> 
> Mainplower, any idea what DPW or highway department these beauties came from?
> 
> Oshkosh, correct me if I'm mistaken (you have alot more experience than me with the vintage OK's), but is one of them a possible rehab (the one with the exhaust stack thru the hood)? I remember your earlier post about spotting them by the modern cab with a stack thru the cowl. Any idea on the vintage on the others? I wish I could recall when the corporate emblem on the side of the butterfly hood panels changed from a painted plaque to the same style of cast, chrome-plated free-standing "OSHKOSH" lettering superimposed over the large "O" that appears on the nose above the radiator.


 My reference books are packed away down in Mass.....Looking at the two on the left I would say late 60's early seventies and maybe mid 60's for the other....Just guessing as I havent crawled all over them...lol
There is a glitch to my stack threw the hood statement ,some of the very early P series I believe did come threw that way.I'm not sure if it was 67,68 when they went side stacks.Being a semi custom built truck I am sure there are exceptions out there....They all have the chrome trim on the cab,the door handles up high and the windshield wipers mounted under the windshield which would indicate all being older P series.I think the one on the right(smaller truck) would be earlier because of the vent in the side panels.No telling if that has been changed in all these years either....
I know they all came out of S.A Mcleans in Limerick ME.


----------



## mainplower

Oshkosh619 no I don't know where they came from they are on Rt. 1 in Northport Me. have been there for alot of years that I know of ! I Took A ride on sunday and took some pic. of them . 
Oshkosh you think they came from S.A. Mcleans in Limerick Me. ??????


----------



## Oshkosh

*I asked him this morning...*



mainplower;349889 said:


> Oshkosh619 no I don't know where they came from they are on Rt. 1 in Northport Me. have been there for alot of years that I know of ! I Took A ride on sunday and took some pic. of them .
> Oshkosh you think they came from S.A. Mcleans in Limerick Me. ??????


 Yeah, Steve sold all three to him.I spoke with him this morning.
Good looking squashes though ...Hard to justify...
I am sure at some point I will spend some more money on some equipment that might get used. 
Hard to shake that addiction to the white stuff....


----------



## mainplower

well they sure have been there a long time to bad! Oshkosh what type of books are there on the trucks?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Oshkosh had a book The History Of....*



mainplower;349904 said:


> well they sure have been there a long time to bad! Oshkosh what type of books are there on the trucks?


 There was a book in print I think by MotorBooks "The History of Oshkosh Trucks"or something like that which had allot of information in it...
I personally have/had many service manuals from the old state trucks and my big P which I have given away(With the trucks) as I sold stuff off....
There are a couple of Walters books out there that have been mentioned in this post....Overall not allot of material having to do with snow removal..I've been toying with the idea of trying to put together a video with commercial snow removal gear,,,,kind of a history of with plowing shots threwout...The problem is I know where there is allot of information(Vintage books ,photos etc) but the guys who have it wont share it...Some Plow guys are funny like that..
There is or was a video with Caltrans Equipment called "Snow plows on Patrol" aimed at kids but I find it amusing...Plows,Blowers,Loaders etc....


----------



## Oshkosh

*NH DOT out today 1/10*

Hi ,snapped this on on the fly in Conway this afternoon.It is a NH DOT Sterling must have been out hitting the slick spots on 302...


----------



## mainplower

*Just found on the computer!*

These are some that I took on A tour of Tenco in Canada ! has any one seen one of these???


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nope!*



mainplower;350589 said:


> These are some that I took on A tour of Tenco in Canada ! has any one seen one of these???


 Wow thats looks to hold allot of liquid....What does it hold about 1,000 gal.?
I haven't seen any of those units in my travels.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

mainplower;349417 said:


> Here are A few old ones I found up here in Maine!


Nice looking trucks,I would like to see some more photos of them or any other Oshkosh plow truck, I love looking at them AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Hey Jim....*



JIM SHERRY;350651 said:


> Nice looking trucks,I would like to see some more photos of them or any other Oshkosh plow truck, I love looking at them AWESOME!!!!!!


Hey, Do you work for what is left of Walters?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Oshkosh;350659 said:


> Hey, Do you work for what is left of Walters?


I work for KOVATCH MOBILE EQUIPMENT building fire trucks,the last WALTER we built was about 10 years ago.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thats sad....*



JIM SHERRY;350684 said:


> I work for KOVATCH MOBILE EQUIPMENT building fire trucks,the last WALTER we built was about 10 years ago.


 Walter had a pushing machine....Funny, there where two real players in the snow fighting field,one grew and grew and the other well,you know.Strange how that all works out...
Does your company still support parts for the Walters or are you guys all done with that?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Fwd*

Here is an FWD that was painted up nice..Not to many of these around anymore...


----------



## Oshkosh

*An Oshkosh waiting for a new home*

Here is another Oshkosh waiting for a new home....


----------



## LON

As always I'm late to the party! Being that we build these style of trucks here at our shop I have plenty of pics. Here goes..............
















This was a private contractor's Mack Granite that has a Henderson Magnum bed w/ high-lift tailgate option


----------



## LON

Ohio Twp - Allegheny Co International 7500 w/ DT530 power. Bed is a Henderson Mark 2 304SS, plow is a Gledhill 11ft PRT and spreader is a one of a kind 304SS Concord CRE960 berming machine.


----------



## LON

Howe Twp - Forest Co 2004 International 7500 International w/ DT466 power. Bed is again a Henderson Mark 2 but in painted 409SS.


----------



## LON

Rutland Twp - Tioga Co International 7500 4x4. This is the first of 2 wing plow trucks that they got from us. Henderson MKII painted 409SS bed w/ a Gledhill 9ft wing. Spreader is a Henderson TGS 6" 304SS.


----------



## LON

Plumcreek Twp - Armstrong Co. International 7400 w/ DT466. Bed is a R&S aluminum. Plow is a Gledhill 11ft HTB1WT one way and a Gledhill "Niagara Fall" 707 roll spreader.


----------



## LON

Another private contractor, this time an International. Bed is a Henderson Mark 1 w/ sides and floor out of AR400.


----------



## Oshkosh

*What do you do with your trades?*



LON;350712 said:


> Another private contractor, this time an International. Bed is a Henderson Mark 1 w/ sides and floor out of AR400.


 Do you guys take trades from the customers? If so what do you do with them????


----------



## LON

Highland Twp - Elk Co. International 7500 4x4 w/ DT466. Henderson MKII 304SS & Gledhill 707 in 304SS


----------



## LON

Oshkosh;350715 said:


> Do you guys take trades from the customers? If so what do you do with them????


Yes, we do do trades. Sometimes they are sold to other townships and other times they end up in a boneyard like the International w/ a DV550..........................


----------



## Oshkosh

*Always in the market...*



LON;350726 said:


> Yes, we do do trades. Sometimes they are sold to other townships and other times they end up in a boneyard like the International w/ a DV550..........................


 Always in the market for a good value.....Hate buying in my own backyard if you know what I mean....


----------



## LON

Barry Twp - Schuylkill Co. International 7300 4x4 w/ a Henderson FSHII spreader direct mounted to the frame.


----------



## LON

Oshkosh;350728 said:


> Always in the market for a good value.....Hate buying in my own backyard if you know what I mean....


What are ya looking for in the way of used?


----------



## Oshkosh

*I'll send you an email..*



LON;350737 said:


> What are ya looking for in the way of used?


 Email on the way...


----------



## LON

Beaver Twp - Clarion Co. my home township. GMC 3500 w/ a Henderson Mark 3 running off a clutch pump. We custom build the 304SS console for them so that upgrades could be performed later.


----------



## LON

Three is a row.................


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice looking trucks...BTW*



LON;350741 said:


> Three is a row.................


 Snow fighters of the future...Good looking trucks.


----------



## LON

Jefferson Hills Boro in Allegheny Co. One of 5 trucks that have gotten in the past 2 years. International 7400 4x4 w/ DT466. Henderson MKII 304SS, Henderson TGS 6" 304SS, Gledhill HFF hitch and a Meyers 10ft poly plow


----------



## LON

Yes, you are seeing double. This is their 2nd truck. First set of pics was of Dec 05 truck and these are of Jan 06 truck....


----------



## LON

Same Boro different size, #1 of 2 F550 w/ Henderson 9ft MKIII, Henderson RTS spreader (the only way to go w/ these trucks) and a Meyer 9ft poly plow.


----------



## LON

Cere Twp - McKean Co. GMC 5500 4x4 w/ Henderson 11ft MKIII. Fisher 9ft MC and a Henderson RTS spreader.


----------



## LON

Eulalia Twp - Potter Co International 7500 4x4, Henderson 10.5ft MKII 304SS bed, Gledhill HFF hitch, Gledhill 11ft PRT-MR-QCP plow.


----------



## LON

East Franklin Twp - Armstrong Co International 7500 4x4, Youngstown Hoist & Body dump bed, Gledhill HFF hitch & 707 roll spreader.


----------



## LON

Union Twp - Jefferson Co GMC 5500 4x4, Henderson 10ft MKIII 304SS, Fisher 9ft MC series, a Henderson RTS spreader and a Pull Tarps electric tarping system.


----------



## LON

Rayne Twp - Indiana Co International 7500 4x2, Henderson 10.5ft MKII, Gledhill 707.


----------



## LON

Strattanville Boro - Clarion Co GMC 3500 4x4 Duramax & Allison, Henderson 8.5ft MKIII 304SS, Fisher 9ft HD, Gledhill 707 304SS


----------



## LON

Must be time to quit as this one is escaping me as to who's is was.....later!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LON;350752 said:


> Jefferson Hills Boro in Allegheny Co. One of 5 trucks that have gotten in the past 2 years. International 7400 4x4 w/ DT466. Henderson MKII 304SS, Henderson TGS 6" 304SS, Gledhill HFF hitch and a Meyers 10ft poly plow


A Meyers plow on that truck????????? I hope you didn't spec it because I don't intend to insult you, but what kind of an idiot puts a Meyer on that size truck? If they get any amount of snow at all, they're going to destroy it in no time.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;350781 said:


> A Meyers plow on that truck????????? I hope you didn't spec it because I don't intend to insult you, but what kind of an idiot puts a Meyer on that size truck? If they get any amount of snow at all, they're going to destroy it in no time.


I here you there, they need a real plow on the front of them trucks. What a waste!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;350695 said:


> Here is another Oshkosh waiting for a new home....


I absolutely love that era of Oshkosh P series!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;350747 said:


> Snow fighters of the future...Good looking trucks.


Ahhh, I have to disagree with you there Osh!! The days of FWD, Walter, Oshkosh, and Mack were the snow fighters. This new stuff does nothing for me. Too small, too wimpy, too much technology.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I hear you....*



SNOWPLOWFAN;350797 said:


> Ahhh, I have to disagree with you there Osh!! The days of FWD, Walter, Oshkosh, and Mack were the snow fighters. This new stuff does nothing for me. Too small, too wimpy, too much technology.


 I hear you but the Towns etc are going the corp way as you know....They have to, hard to find real operators anymore....
Too bad as the machines designed for snow are slowly disappearing....
The two below are just sitting in a contractors yard sinking into the ground.....He thought he was saving them but they could have been better off somewhere else!!!


----------



## LON

Mark Oomkes;350781 said:


> A Meyers plow on that truck????????? I hope you didn't spec it because I don't intend to insult you, but what kind of an idiot puts a Meyer on that size truck? If they get any amount of snow at all, they're going to destroy it in no time.


That is what the boro wanted and spec'd. This is not what we recommended, had wanted to use at a minimum the Gledhill PR3 but they were to big according to them. They have a lot of caldesac's & narrow streets and needed to get under the mail boxes vs knocking them over. Actually they have held up very well after we've heavily modified the a-frames to accept a Gledhill QCP loop. These are truck numbers 4 & 5 that have the set-up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;350799 said:


> I hear you but the Towns etc are going the corp way as you know....They have to, hard to find real operators anymore....
> Too bad as the machines designed for snow are slowly disappearing....
> The two below are just sitting in a contractors yard sinking into the ground.....He thought he was saving them but they could have been better off somewhere else!!!


The dollar rules all in politics. And we've reached that time of transition. Out with the old, in with the new. One day all the oldies will be gone. And people wonder why I take thousands of photos a year of snowplows!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

LON;350802 said:


> That is what the boro wanted and spec'd. This is not what we recommended, had wanted to use at a minimum the Gledhill PR3 but they were to big according to them. They have a lot of caldesac's & narrow streets and needed to get under the mail boxes vs knocking them over. Actually they have held up very well after we've heavily modified the a-frames to accept a Gledhill QCP loop.


All of these trucks are in PA towns and boro's??


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is another..*



SNOWPLOWFAN;350803 said:


> The dollar rules all in politics. And we've reached that time of transition. Out with the old, in with the new. One day all the oldies will be gone. And people wonder why I take thousands of photos a year of snowplows!!!


 Even the airports are going with the more standard truck for snow....This Oshkosh P is at auction as we speak....I haven't decided if I am going to pursue it yet or not...I have a hard time investing in snow anymore...
Year: 1970
Manufacturer: Oshkosh
Model: P-2845-2E-1
Hours: 2199
VIN: 11628
Running Condition: FAIR
Engine: NTC335 CUMMINS DIESEL
Transmission: 5-SPD
Brakes: AIR
Hydraulics Condition: FAIR
Tires: GOOD; 14.00-24 MICHELIN


----------



## Oshkosh

*Sister truck in action as....*



Oshkosh;350808 said:


> Even the airports are going with the more standard truck for snow....This Oshkosh P is at auction as we speak....I haven't decided if I am going to pursue it yet or not...I have a hard time investing in snow anymore...
> Year: 1970
> Manufacturer: Oshkosh
> Model: P-2845-2E-1
> Hours: 2199
> VIN: 11628
> Running Condition: FAIR
> Engine: NTC335 CUMMINS DIESEL
> Transmission: 5-SPD
> Brakes: AIR
> Hydraulics Condition: FAIR
> Tires: GOOD; 14.00-24 MICHELIN


 This is the sister truck in action also up for bid....I can not get two on one low bed....Same specs consecutive serial numbers....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;350808 said:


> Even the airports are going with the more standard truck for snow....This Oshkosh P is at auction as we speak....I haven't decided if I am going to pursue it yet or not...I have a hard time investing in snow anymore...
> Year: 1970
> Manufacturer: Oshkosh
> Model: P-2845-2E-1
> Hours: 2199
> VIN: 11628
> Running Condition: FAIR
> Engine: NTC335 CUMMINS DIESEL
> Transmission: 5-SPD
> Brakes: AIR
> Hydraulics Condition: FAIR
> Tires: GOOD; 14.00-24 MICHELIN


Wow, are those caster wheels on the roll over plow?? Never seen them like that before.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Replacements sitting in background...*



Oshkosh;350814 said:


> This is the sister truck in action also up for bid....I can not get two on one low bed....Same specs consecutive serial numbers....


 Sad, The replacements waiting in the background...


----------



## LON

SNOWPLOWFAN;350805 said:


> All of these trucks are in PA towns and boro's??


Township's mostly and couple of Boro's. 
BTW, the Meyer's in front of the International's have been in use since at least '98.


----------



## Plow Chaser

LON;350820 said:


> Township's mostly and couple of Boro's.
> BTW, the Meyer's in front of the International's have been in use since at least '98.


It's amazing just how different the plows are from PA to NY. 2 different worlds.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I love this photo*

This is cool at speed on the runway.


----------



## 2004F550

they will never get the same life out of those IH's


----------



## mainplower

*Hey LON*

hey LON see you put on a lot of tailgate speaders in stead of V-box or side dump is that what most people out there use? what kind of controls any ground speed?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Oshkosh;350690 said:


> Walter had a pushing machine....Funny, there where two real players in the snow fighting field,one grew and grew and the other well,you know.Strange how that all works out...
> Does your company still support parts for the Walters or are you guys all done with that?


Im not sure if we still handle parts or anything for walter trucks,I have not seen any parts like that in years.I think all we handle now is fire apparatus and produce lots of it.This past year 222 custom cab fire trucks,300 commercial cab trucks,270 heating oil tankers and almost 200 R-11 government jet refuelers ,alot of work but have 800 workers.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

LON;350697 said:


> As always I'm late to the party! Being that we build these style of trucks here at our shop I have plenty of pics. Here goes..............


So are you hiring?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Cash is King!!!*



JIM SHERRY;350978 said:


> Im not sure if we still handle parts or anything for walter trucks,I have not seen any parts like that in years.I think all we handle now is fire apparatus and produce lots of it.This past year 222 custom cab fire trucks,300 commercial cab trucks,270 heating oil tankers and almost 200 R-11 government jet refuelers ,alot of work but have 800 workers.


 Cannot blame the company for making money.....Sounds like they made the right choice...


----------



## Oshkosh

*What,You dont think they.....*



2004F550;350927 said:


> they will never get the same life out of those IH's


LOL, You dont think the Navistars will last 36 years? And still bring some money at auction.....I have to agree....


----------



## LON

mainplower;350959 said:


> hey LON see you put on a lot of tailgate speaders in stead of V-box or side dump is that what most people out there use? what kind of controls any ground speed?


That is what most of the customers want. In fact the reason Fisher discontinued their UTS is the fact that PA was about the only place they saw any sales of it. Been a long time since I've done any ground speed stuff. Customers want complete control of the applications.


----------



## LON

itsgottobegreen;350985 said:


> So are you hiring?


No but it never hurts to ask.
Lon


----------



## 85F150

I love seeing these older trucks as I have never seen many in person around here. Great shots.


----------



## neman

*Mass Pike Oshkosh*

Here is a picture I took today of a Mass Pike Oshkosh 6x6 at J.C. Madigan in Harvard Ma. They must be putting a new body on it.There was another one there last week but I didn't have my camera.It's kind of weird having this type of work done at this time of year but they have lucked out with the warm winter we have had so far. Note the bottom of the door is showing a lot of rust.


----------



## Oshkosh

*The Pike used to be on top of their gear....*



neman;351743 said:


> Here is a picture I took today of a Mass Pike Oshkosh 6x6 at J.C. Madigan in Harvard Ma. They must be putting a new body on it.There was another one there last week but I didn't have my camera.It's kind of weird having this type of work done at this time of year but they have lucked out with the warm winter we have had so far. Note the bottom of the door is showing a lot of rust.


 Nice truck....It is to bad the Pike has gotten lazy the past ten years or so...They used to sand blast and paint the snow fighters every five years.......Just part of the old preventive maintenance program I guess, looking at that one...


----------



## mainplower

Oshkosh;351760 said:


> Nice truck....It is to bad the Pike has gotten lazy the past ten years or so...They used to sand blast and paint the snow fighters every five years.......Just part of the old preventive maintenance program I guess, looking at that one...


Looks like the headgear,wingpost,frame and what not have been painted and the cab has not ,maybe next?????


----------



## Racer 28S

Lon, thanks for the pics, I know alot of those twp where those trucks are going I am from the Pgh airport area, do you guys have a website, we run a couple of those gledhills and it would be nice to deal with you.


----------



## Oshkosh

*NH DOT out today 1/14*

NH DOT out putting out material....


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;350349 said:


> Hi ,snapped this on on the fly in Conway this afternoon.It is a NH DOT Sterling must have been out hitting the slick spots on 302...


Sterling? Woah! NH is known for their Internationals! What year is it?


----------



## Racer 28S

Here is 1 of 2 L-8000's we run, tailgate spreaders with 11' Gledhills


----------



## Oshkosh

*I think it is 2006*



Winter Land Man;352255 said:


> Sterling? Woah! NH is known for their Internationals! What year is it?


 I think it is one of their new trucks,just got this fall....


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;352275 said:


> I think it is one of their new trucks,just got this fall....


Neat! I've always liked the NHDOT trucks.


----------



## LON

Racer 28S;351984 said:


> Lon, thanks for the pics, I know alot of those twp where those trucks are going I am from the Pgh airport area, do you guys have a website, we run a couple of those gledhills and it would be nice to deal with you.


Lame website here - www.seigworthroadsupply.com - as soon as the wife teaches me how to update it it is getting a major overhaul.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Another Oshkosh.*

This is a M-46 18 I think if I remember correctly a 1967.


----------



## neman

*Logan Airport Boston plows*

At the link I posted below you can see some impressive equipment.Click on the thumbnails for bigger pics. The Vammas machines are impressive,each has two engines, a 21 foot plow,a rotary broom,followed by a jet engine that blows the runway clean.The manufacturer claims six of them can clear a 10,000ft runway in 12 minutes!

http://www.massport.com/logan/about_keepi.asp


----------



## Oshkosh

*NH DOT out today 1-15-07*

Just snapped these about an hour ago....NH DOT 6 wheel International/Navistar..


----------



## Oshkosh

*NH DOT out today 1-15-07*

One more ,10 wheeler out putting down some material...


----------



## oshkosh619

neman;351743 said:


> Here is a picture I took today of a Mass Pike Oshkosh 6x6 at J.C. Madigan in Harvard Ma. They must be putting a new body on it.There was another one there last week but I didn't have my camera.It's kind of weird having this type of work done at this time of year but they have lucked out with the warm winter we have had so far. Note the bottom of the door is showing a lot of rust.


Nice pic neman! I love to see any/all pics of MassPike and MassPort Oshkosh's. Do you know if it's still over there? Harvard is the next town over from where I work, and if it is, I might slide over to Madigan's in the A.M. when I get off duty with my digital and grab some pics.


----------



## oshkosh619

Oshkosh;351760 said:


> Nice truck....It is to bad the Pike has gotten lazy the past ten years or so...They used to sand blast and paint the snow fighters every five years.......Just part of the old preventive maintenance program I guess, looking at that one...


They're really starting to show their age. All of those OK's were purchased in 1987. I remember reading that they were completely rebuilt by the Pike maintenance crews in '02. Should've rustproofed the cabs a little more thoroughly!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here is a former city truck we bought for $2751.00 in an auction. Salting during ice storm at Ford Field in Detroit.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Arnt Auctions Great!*



Metro Lawn;352663 said:


> Here is a former city truck we bought for $2751.00 in an auction. Salting during ice storm at Ford Field in Detroit.


 That will be a quick pay back.....


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nh Dot*

Trying to keep up on RT16.


----------



## Oshkosh

*NH DOT Wheeler*

Scraping on RT 16.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;352636 said:


> Just snapped these about an hour ago....NH DOT 6 wheel International/Navistar..


Awesome action shots! Keep them coming, that is if it still snows!


----------



## Oshkosh

*I'll do my best....*



SNOWPLOWFAN;353086 said:


> Awesome action shots! Keep them coming, that is if it still snows!


 Thanks,It is good therapy for an ex plow guy....


----------



## keitha

*Bad day on the ice*

Looks like a NYSDOT plow on its side during a storm monday.
Scanned from the Watertown Times 
Tuesday 1/16/07
Nice ice on the branches.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Another view...*



keitha;353464 said:


> Looks like a NYSDOT plow on its side during a storm monday.
> Scanned from the Watertown Times
> Tuesday 1/16/07
> Nice ice on the branches.


 A Friend sent this photo out to me...Another view of that wreck.


----------



## mainplower

I would like to see that truck back on its wheels to see how much damage there was! I Drive one Like that so would like to see how it stood up??????


----------



## Racer 28S

Here are a few shots.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Looks like...*



Racer 28S;354877 said:


> Here are a few shots.


Looks like you guys keep that in nice shape...


----------



## Racer 28S

Thank you, we have 2 of those L-8000 former PA DOT trucks, we have had very good luck with them, we try to keep them looking as good as a19 year old truck can. As you know we have had plenty of time to clean and paint these things. LOL


----------



## Oshkosh

*Looks Good...*



Racer 28S;354889 said:


> Thank you, we have 2 of those L-8000 former PA DOT trucks, we have had very good luck with them, we try to keep them looking as good as a19 year old truck can. As you know we have had plenty of time to clean and paint these things. LOL


 Beats a new truck payment,a little hard work and some paint goes a long way...
The Penn turnpike has some nice looking stuff at auction...Been tempted to head out and take a look...


----------



## VAhighwayman

Oshkosh;353472 said:


> A Friend sent this photo out to me...Another view of that wreck.


Ya..That was on Rte.177 that cuts right thru the Tug Hill..nasty road..


----------



## mainplower

*Just can't let this thread go to page 2!!!!*

So here is one!! This was the the truck I started in!


----------



## 1sthippy

*Flashback!*



Oshkosh;352973 said:


> Trying to keep up on RT16.


 I used to peddle general freight on that God-Forsaken-Road with all the flatlanders bumper to bumper! Thanks for the flashback Oshkosh. Hippy


----------



## Oshkosh

*LOl*



1sthippy;356944 said:


> I used to peddle general freight on that God-Forsaken-Road with all the flatlanders bumper to bumper! Thanks for the flashback Oshkosh. Hippy


 LOL, No its not fun during vaction weeks or on weekends is it...We used to shut down at noon on Friday just to get off the road...


----------



## LON

*new one going to be delivered*

2007 International 7400 4x4 DT466, Henderson MKII 304SS, the very last 304SS Gledhill 707 spreader, Gledhill 11HSB-PRT-MR-QCP plow & Rud Roto-Grip automatic tire chains.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice looking truck*



LON;358056 said:


> 2007 International 7400 4x4 DT466, Henderson MKII 304SS, the very last 304SS Gledhill 707 spreader, Gledhill 11HSB-PRT-MR-QCP plow & Rud Roto-Grip automatic tire chains.


 That looks like a nice truck....What is MSRP on something like that??? Cant be cheap!!!


----------



## LON

a touch over $140


----------



## ThisIsMe

LON;358092 said:


> a touch over $140


Two please.


----------



## tsmith

Lon, how do those automatic tire chains work?


----------



## LON

How do they work as in physically or general? In general - GREAT! Ruds' work in both forward and reverse at speeds as low as 2-3mph w/ the 18-strand system. I've got them on busses, firetrucks as well as the twp trucks. Bus driver's & owners especially like them better than the competitions' version.


----------



## tsmith

Lon, thanks for the input. I checked them out on a couple web pages, never seen them before, cool stuff.


----------



## Plow Chaser

No offense to those who have been posting great photos lately, but time for some real iron! Not the wimpy stuff!


----------



## Plow Chaser

I scanned some pics I took in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Plow Chaser

more and more and more


----------



## Plow Chaser

Gotta fill the word count.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old and new Macks


----------



## Plow Chaser

And some Fords


----------



## Oshkosh

*Some Tall towers on...*



SNOWPLOWFAN;358481 said:


> Old and new Macks


 Some tall towers on that RD. Love to see all the wing trucks....The first photo looks like they are ready to do battle....


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;358477 said:


> No offense to those who have been posting great photos lately, but time for some real iron! Not the wimpy stuff!


Ryan, where are the two yellow FWD's in the second pic from? A little hard to tell, but I'm guessing a town/township as opposed to a state DOT.


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;358506 said:


> Ryan, where are the two yellow FWD's in the second pic from? A little hard to tell, but I'm guessing a town/township as opposed to a state DOT.


They are the City of Utica's. Back in the 80s they bought a ton of them. Still running them, but beat to a pulp now. Hard to believe though, that a city would run such trucks. Not to mention they have a fleet of P-series as well!


----------



## jmurphy

SNOWPLOWFAN;358566 said:


> They are the City of Utica's. Back in the 80s they bought a ton of them. Still running them, but beat to a pulp now. Hard to believe though, that a city would run such trucks. Not to mention they have a fleet of P-series as well!


Yup, my city is still running them. A off duty police officer actually drove into one yesterday.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jmurphy;358579 said:


> Yup, my city is still running them. A off duty police officer actually drove into one yesterday.


Just read that on the OD website. Utica has a great way of trashing their trucks. I saw they bought some new Internationals. They too will be wrecked by the time winter is over.


----------



## Oshkosh

*All comes down to...*



SNOWPLOWFAN;358581 said:


> Just read that on the OD website. Utica has a great way of trashing their trucks. I saw they bought some new Internationals. They too will be wrecked by the time winter is over.


 My pet peeve all comes down to qualified operators...Or the lack of them...I know they get tons more snow than we do especially lately but there is no excuse for abuse....


----------



## jmurphy

SNOWPLOWFAN;358581 said:


> Just read that on the OD website. Utica has a great way of trashing their trucks. I saw they bought some new Internationals. They too will be wrecked by the time winter is over.


Yeah, the other night one of them was driving in my neighborhood with the plow down on the bare road with hardly any snow. You know Utica streets, he was hitting every pothole and crack and the sparks were flying...lol


----------



## jmurphy

Heres a pic I found on the internet of one Uticas plows.


----------



## jmurphy

LOL, just realized that was one of your pics from your site. Ill have to try to snap some pics of them out plowing.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jmurphy;358629 said:


> Heres a pic I found on the internet of one Uticas plows.


That pic came off my page on Hank's site!! I plan to start my own website. Just trying to find a reliable and self sufficient web provider. I've got so many pics that Hank would spend a year just putting them up. I think a site of my own with pages for others to contribute to would be awesome!


----------



## Plow Chaser

jmurphy;358631 said:


> LOL, just realized that was one of your pics from your site. Ill have to try to snap some pics of them out plowing.


I've got a bunch more if you want them. It would be awesome if you could capture some of them out plowing. Or you can go down to the DPW garage and snap some. Just make sure you are Italian!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a bunch more of the City of Utica rigs.


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Rome, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

And this truck got wrecked in December. Driver rolled it twice, plow and both wings busted off it.


----------



## Antnee77

SNOWPLOWFAN;358788 said:


> Or you can go down to the DPW garage and snap some. Just make sure you are Italian!


Looks like you did just that! Nice pics.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Antnee77;358812 said:


> Looks like you did just that! Nice pics.


About 3 years ago, I most certainly did! Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## fire&ice

*Mass Turnpike Big Dog*

Here is one of those units at J.C.Madigan's in Harvard Mass. I measured it at 16'. The lighting on the rear is unbelieveable. All LED arrow board and amber flashers with clear lenses. I really liked the stainless steel tubing down the sides. This cab is in pretty good shape.


----------



## Plow Chaser

fire&ice;358873 said:


> Here is one of those units at J.C.Madigan's in Harvard Mass. I measured it at 16'. The lighting on the rear is unbelieveable. All LED arrow board and amber flashers with clear lenses. I really liked the stainless steel tubing down the sides. This cab is in pretty good shape.


Wow! How many yards is that spreader body? That thing is huge!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

SNOWPLOWFAN;358786 said:


> That pic came off my page on Hank's site!! I plan to start my own website. Just trying to find a reliable and self sufficient web provider. I've got so many pics that Hank would spend a year just putting them up. I think a site of my own with pages for others to contribute to would be awesome!


RYAN,THAT WOULD BE AWESOME,CANT EVEN THINK ABOUT ALL THE GREAT PHOTOS YOU HAVE IN THE PLOW KING CASTLE.KEEP US POSTED.


----------



## slauncha413

*Mass Turnpike*

Any one have any more MassTurnpike truck pictures? I was driving to school last weekend and got stuck next to one laying down a ton of salt, my car is a nice gray color now. I love the turnpike set ups tho...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Isnt it kind of late in the season??*



fire&ice;358873 said:


> Here is one of those units at J.C.Madigan's in Harvard Mass. I measured it at 16'. The lighting on the rear is unbelieveable. All LED arrow board and amber flashers with clear lenses. I really liked the stainless steel tubing down the sides. This cab is in pretty good shape.


 I know we have been lucky or not,,, but isnt it kind of late in the season to be installing new bodies on snow fighters???
I sure hope they put some Dry lube on the wing slides...Man those things are DRY!
I wonder if they are using liquid tanker spreaders??? 
Cool Photo,1st class all the way....


----------



## oshkosh619

fire&ice;358873 said:


> Here is one of those units at J.C.Madigan's in Harvard Mass. I measured it at 16'. The lighting on the rear is unbelieveable. All LED arrow board and amber flashers with clear lenses. I really liked the stainless steel tubing down the sides. This cab is in pretty good shape.


Excellent side-on shot Fire&Ice. I also love the 'Pike's and Massports OK's and would like to see more of them. Looks like that's a different unit from the one shown here last week (better paint and no rust on the doors!!). The 'Pike must be overhauling these brutes again, spending the $$ for all new HiWay stainless bodies.

Interesting to note in that great side-on shot the differences in the P-series from that era cabs (1960's to 2005) and the new '06. At first I thought it was just minor changes in the new P-Series, but looking at that photo shows the '06's have a completely different cab. Visual clues are: less of a slant to the rear on the roof, which is flat and not slightly rounded and convex like the one pictured; different shaped doors and side windows; different design butterfly access hatches; different mirror/lighting mounting arrangment; internal air filters instead of fender-mounted; different shape to the hood and grill; different headlight arrangement and mounting location, etc. The new cab looks just enough like the older ones to let you know it is undoubtably an OshKosh P. Looks like it actually is the same cab used on the MPT introduced in 1999. Dimensions appear to be the same on the spec sheets, and the side profiles in the drawings are the same. Makes sense when you think about it. Even though the P is a much bigger truck, the older P cabs were the same size as the MPT cabs, so why not discontinue the '60's vintage tooling and use the new design developed in the late 90's? Saves on having to run two seperate lines to produce two different cabs sharing the same overall dimensions.

I still haven't been able to find any pictures of DOTs or airports with the new P's except for one "new delivery" pic on the Oshkosh website. It shows a new yellow P chassis destined for the Maryland DOT. It's shown without body or plow set ups, and states it will have a stainless body, one-way trip-edge plow and right wing setup. Anybody know of anyone else who's taken delivery of the newest version?


----------



## Oshkosh

*You would have loved....*



oshkosh619;359203 said:


> Excellent side-on shot Fire&Ice. I also love the 'Pike's and Massports OK's and would like to see more of them. Looks like that's a different unit from the one shown here last week (better paint and no rust on the doors!!). The 'Pike must be overhauling these brutes again, spending the $$ for all new HiWay stainless bodies.
> 
> Interesting to note in that great side-on shot the differences in the P-series from that era cabs (1960's to 2005) and the new '06. At first I thought it was just minor changes in the new P-Series, but looking at that photo shows the '06's have a completely different cab. Visual clues are: less of a slant to the rear on the roof, which is flat and not slightly rounded and convex like the one pictured; different shaped doors and side windows; different design butterfly access hatches; different mirror/lighting mounting arrangment; internal air filters instead of fender-mounted; different shape to the hood and grill; different headlight arrangement and mounting location, etc. The new cab looks just enough like the older ones to let you know it is undoubtably an OshKosh P. Looks like it actually is the same cab used on the MPT introduced in 1999. Dimensions appear to be the same on the spec sheets, and the side profiles in the drawings are the same. Makes sense when you think about it. Even though the P is a much bigger truck, the older P cabs were the same size as the MPT cabs, so why not discontinue the '60's vintage tooling and use the new design developed in the late 90's? Saves on having to run two seperate lines to produce two different cabs sharing the same overall dimensions.
> 
> I still haven't been able to find any pictures of DOTs or airports with the new P's except for one "new delivery" pic on the Oshkosh website. It shows a new yellow P chassis destined for the Maryland DOT. It's shown without body or plow set ups, and states it will have a stainless body, one-way trip-edge plow and right wing setup. Anybody know of anyone else who's taken delivery of the newest version?


 In 1998 A couple of buddies and myself sat in on a snow and ice symposium at Logan Airport.
We had a complete tour of the snow fighters, new equipment then a tour of the field ..They fired up the snow melter's and went over their snow fighting strategy,fired up their blowers basically showing off their equipment to us...We had lectures on weather patterns etc..Very Interesting lasted 8 hours....
I shot a bunch of video climbing all over the new Oshkosh's, just cab and chassis then...I need to get a capture card and throw some photos up....Add that to the list of things to do....


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;358902 said:


> Wow! How many yards is that spreader body? That thing is huge!


According to the 1987 edition of the _*Oshkosh Communicator*_ when delivered, the 6X6's had 14 yard bodies, and the 4X4's had 8 yard bodies. I'd expect any replacement bodies would have the same or similar capacities.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Cant remember where this photo came from??*

Here is a Massport truck in action...


----------



## Oshkosh

*One More..*

Again ,picked these photos up somewhere I cannot remember??


----------



## oshkosh619

Oshkosh;359576 said:


> Again ,picked these photos up somewhere I cannot remember??


I remember seeing those photos on the Massport/Logan Airport website, I believe (although the quality of your versions seems a little better).

I'm interested by the first photo. At first I thought the assembly that is projecting out from ahead of the rear axles was for a right side wing, but it actually looks like it's an additional brace for the front plow. Am I mistaken? I've never seen a front mounted plow braced like that.

I also noticed that on the previously mentioned 'Pike Oshkosh, it looks like they've replaced the OEM California style mirrors with something different. That's the first one I've seen equipped like that. I wonder if all of them are getting retro-fitted. Looks like they might be after-market heated/ power adjustable mirror assemblies. Also, that trucks cab definitely looks like it benefitted from a recent coat of paint (no rust, 'Pike emblems or unit numbers on the doors) as opposed to the one posted last week. Maybe that one is just waiting for it's turn in the paint booth.


----------



## Oshkosh

*That could be it...*



oshkosh619;359598 said:


> I remember seeing those photos on the Massport/Logan Airport website, I believe (although the quality of your versions seems a little better).
> 
> I'm interested by the first photo. At first I thought the assembly that is projecting out from ahead of the rear axles was for a right side wing, but it actually looks like it's an additional brace for the front plow. Am I mistaken? I've never seen a front mounted plow braced like that.
> 
> I also noticed that on the previously mentioned 'Pike Oshkosh, it looks like they've replaced the OEM California style mirrors with something different. That's the first one I've seen equipped like that. I wonder if all of them are getting retro-fitted. Looks like they might be after-market heated/ power adjustable mirror assemblies. Also, that trucks cab definitely looks like it benefitted from a recent coat of paint (no rust, 'Pike emblems or unit numbers on the doors) as opposed to the one posted last week. Maybe that one is just waiting for it's turn in the paint booth.


 You maybe right just waiting to be maintained....I still want to know what shop foreman does rehabs in the middle of winter??? Doesnt make any sense....They have some nice gear,guess some of those tolls go towards equipment....When I was down for an auction back around "95" Lisa and I got a tour of the Snow fighter garage in Framingham.It is amazing she put up with me for so long...That was a fun date.lol
When my harddrive crashed I lost the information on the photos so it is a guessing game on some...


----------



## oshkosh619

oshkosh619;359552 said:


> According to the 1987 edition of the _*Oshkosh Communicator*_ when delivered, the 6X6's had 14 yard bodies, and the 4X4's had 8 yard bodies. I'd expect any replacement bodies would have the same or similar capacities.


I goofed. I dug out that issue again and re-read it. The 4X4's were delivered with _12 yard_ bodies, and the 6X6's were delivered with _16 yard_ bodies. Sorry 'bout that. The 'Pike specified longer than usual chassis for the 4X4's, thus a higher-than-usual capacity body on a two axle P. The 'Pikes 6X6's aren't really too much longer than their 4X4's.


----------



## Antnee77

oshkosh619;360144 said:


> I goofed. I dug out that issue again and re-read it. The 4X4's were delivered with _12 yard_ bodies, and the 6X6's were delivered with _16 yard_ bodies. Sorry 'bout that. The 'Pike specified longer than usual chassis for the 4X4's, thus a higher-than-usual capacity body on a two axle P. The 'Pikes 6X6's aren't really too much longer than their 4X4's.


What kind of GVW would one of those sick 6x6's have?


----------



## Winter Land Man

SNOWPLOWFAN;358477 said:


> No offense to those who have been posting great photos lately, but time for some real iron! Not the wimpy stuff!


I noticed you've got photos of Internationals. I haven't kept in touch of the new Internationals as I personally hate the new style, but are they really more wimpy than the older ones? Just because the style has changed, doesn't mean they are wimpy. I see a lot of new ones doing the job just as good as any other truck. I haven't driven a new one yet, so I can't personally say if they are great working trucks or not.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;360289 said:


> I noticed you've got photos of Internationals. I haven't kept in touch of the new Internationals as I personally hate the new style, but are they really more wimpy than the older ones? Just because the style has changed, doesn't mean they are wimpy. I see a lot of new ones doing the job just as good as any other truck. I haven't driven a new one yet, so I can't personally say if they are great working trucks or not.


It's nothing to take personal. Just a matter of taste. Personally I don't really care for the look of the new Internationals. I love the boxy look of the S-series and the Paystar line. The new ones do not appeal to me. I'm sure they are great trucks that can handle all the work the previous lines have. The styling isn't rugged. The headlights look like eye lashes. They just look weak. However, soon it is all we will see. Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## oshkosh619

Antnee77;360171 said:


> What kind of GVW would one of those sick 6x6's have?


All depends on which model they are. The P's have many different variations and GVW ratings, i.e. a P2325 would be 23,000 front axle rating, 25,000 rear; a P2526 would be 25,000 front axle rating 26,000 rear, etc. I'm not sure exactly what model/GVW rating the 'Pike's P series are.


----------



## oshkosh619

Speaking of FWD's....

I hear tell that Seagrave, now the parent company of FWD (used to be the other way 'round several years back!), is allegedly coming out with a new Snow Fighter chassis. I remember seeing it mentioned on a fire apparatus forum somewhere. At a recent IAFC convention or Firehouse Magazine Expo (I think it was in '04?), Seagrave had several of their new fire apparatus on display. I remember one of the attendees posted that tucked away in the corner of their display area was a new snow fighter chassis from Seagrave/FWD, advertising it was "soon to be released" and the target customer would be airports. I haven't seen hair or hide or mention of it since except for a short mention in the introduction of the book _FWD Trucks, 1910-1974 Photo Archive_ where they say that as of 2005 " _While Seagrave Apparatus LLC now produces fire apparatus exclusively, plans for production of FWD trucks, focusing on airport snowplows, are currently underway". _The Seagrave website doesn't have any links to the FWD Specialty Truck division, so I can't confirm what was in the book. Can anyone give us an update? Is there an FWD in our future or was the project "deep-sixed"?


----------



## Antnee77

Wow, that is insane! So these things are pretty much built for snowplowing then, huh?


----------



## Plow Chaser

It's not done yet, but here is what I've put together.

http://public.fotki.com/RyanPedone/

I have to rearrange and downsize some photos to fit more on, but in the next couple of days and weeks, I expect to have more up.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I am still looking but...*



SNOWPLOWFAN;362033 said:


> It's not done yet, but here is what I've put together.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/RyanPedone/
> 
> I have to rearrange and downsize some photos to fit more on, but in the next couple of days and weeks, I expect to have more up.


 NICE JOB, I am only about five albums in but, Nice Photos....


----------



## oshkosh619

Antnee77;361991 said:


> Wow, that is insane! So these things are pretty much built for snowplowing then, huh?


Yup, the P-Series was conceived, designed and produced primarily to push snow. While it is "mission-capable" for lots of other jobs, it is, first and foremost, a snowplow.


----------



## MTA918

*mass pike oshkosh*

Here are a few pictures of a fully restored 1987 Oshkosh P2558 . This was done from the frame up the old fashion way at the pike. The NTC-300 has been upgraded to 350 hp.It has new Everest plow and wing.This truck originally had a right hand wing.The cab is brand new.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Must be nice....*



MTA918;362545 said:


> Here are a few pictures of a fully restored 1987 Oshkosh P2558 . This was done from the frame up the old fashion way at the pike. The NTC-300 has been upgraded to 350 hp.It has new Everest plow and wing.This truck originally had a right hand wing.The cab is brand new.


 Must be nice to have the resources to just throw a new cab on a 87..I priced out a new cab shell for a Oshkosh I was looking at, was about $10,000 and that was over five years ago...Looks NICE!


----------



## oshkosh619

MTA918;362545 said:


> Here are a few pictures of a fully restored 1987 Oshkosh P2558 . This was done from the frame up the old fashion way at the pike. The NTC-300 has been upgraded to 350 hp.It has new Everest plow and wing.This truck originally had a right hand wing.The cab is brand new.


MTA918: *EXCELLENT* photo's Now _*THAT*_ is _*EXACTLY*_ what I was looking for!! Got any more? That looks just like the truck I saw this past summer on the shoulder of the Pike west of Sturbridge. I thought it was brand new because of the cab and the overall spotless condition, but it could very well have been that very truck (or another total rebuild) and not a new one. If you've got more pics of the Pike's Oshkoshs, could you post them or email me? I'd love to add to my collection.


----------



## Oshkosh

*A Walters pushing back*

A Buddy sent me this photo pushing back lake effect in NY.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Ex NY Port Authoroty Oshkosh*

Ex NY Port Authority Oshkosh,1962 WT2206 ,9,900 orig miles.....A Old buddy just sold this on Ebay for $5,600- 
I brokered the deal with this truck and it was for allot more four years ago.
Talk about the snow industry taking a beating!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*This was my old partners truck*

My Old partners truck,came out of Alaska if I remember correctly.That was a 14' front blade on the old girl.....


----------



## ameyerman

MTA918;362545 said:


> Here are a few pictures of a fully restored 1987 Oshkosh P2558 . This was done from the frame up the old fashion way at the pike. The NTC-300 has been upgraded to 350 hp.It has new Everest plow and wing.This truck originally had a right hand wing.The cab is brand new.


how much salt can that beast hold


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;366861 said:


> Ex NY Port Authority Oshkosh,1962 WT2206 ,9,900 orig miles.....A Old buddy just sold this on Ebay for $5,600-
> I brokered the deal with this truck and it was for allot more four years ago.
> Talk about the snow industry taking a beating!!!!


Same truck?? I don't gamble, but I'll be willing to gamble this one!

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/nov2003/file0079.jpg


----------



## Oshkosh

*We've got a winner.....*



SNOWPLOWFAN;367119 said:


> Same truck?? I don't gamble, but I'll be willing to gamble this one!
> 
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/nov2003/file0079.jpg


 Thats the one.I've been conversing with Frank the past couple of days and well no snow is no snow....


----------



## 2004F550

The NY trucks must be getting a work out right now, 6' of snow...I can't even imagine


----------



## Oshkosh

*The photo of the Walters...*



2004F550;367463 said:


> The NY trucks must be getting a work out right now, 6' of snow...I can't even imagine


The photo above of the Walters pushing back they are up to 110" as of tonight....Thats just crazy.lol


----------



## jt5019

Brand new ConnDOT International 7600 duel wings viking-cives pro line 2 combination dump body.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I Like it!*



jt5019;367888 said:


> Brand new ConnDOT International 7600 duel wings viking-cives pro line 2 combination dump body.


 Wow, That is a nice setup.Love the dual spinner setup on the front discharge spreader.


----------



## oshkosh619

Oshkosh;367906 said:


> Wow, That is a nice setup.Love the dual spinner setup on the front discharge spreader.


Do both spinners run at the same time, or can they be alternated? I'd bet with both running together it wouldn't take too long to empty that dump body.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jt5019;367888 said:


> Brand new ConnDOT International 7600 duel wings viking-cives pro line 2 combination dump body.


That is nice!! Never seen the dual spinner set up before. I bet that thing unloads the material fast.


----------



## pools&plowingct

thats a sweet conndot where is it around here in waterbury they got nothin but the internationals older models and a few fords. the city of waterbury has some sweeet 550 stainless steel dump with the tilt floor plow trucks its like they put some thought into the trucks its scary the city is actually thinking


----------



## jt5019

pools&plowingct;368176 said:


> thats a sweet conndot where is it around here in waterbury they got nothin but the internationals older models and a few fords. the city of waterbury has some sweeet 550 stainless steel dump with the tilt floor plow trucks its like they put some thought into the trucks its scary the city is actually thinking


The one in the picture is going to District 2 i think that is eastern Conn. Im pretty sure every district is going to be getting a couple. I saw a couple more waiting that didn't have any decals on it yet.

They also got a bunch of the smaller 6 wheeler version Internationals, you should start seeing them all over. Those Triaxles with the duel wing setup will probably only been seen on the larger sections of highway.

As for the dual spinner setup thats the first time I've ever seen it on ConnDOT rigs. I would imagine they can run them both at the same time.... with both wings down they can clear a pretty wide swath.


----------



## 04superduty

with spinners on both sides of the truck it will allow the trucks frame to rust out on both sides at the same rate, instead of just one side.


----------



## Starins

*ConnDot cornbinder*

What make is that plow and wing setup? Would love to see a pic with blades installed or even better an action shot.


----------



## RSK

this is the back of the one truck that plows and salt the road here 
look at that spreader


----------



## Plow Chaser

Starins;368778 said:


> What make is that plow and wing setup? Would love to see a pic with blades installed or even better an action shot.


Definitely a Tenco system.


----------



## Keltic

The new tandem I am on also has two spinners. You can only use one at a time, the conveyor chain that runs across the front of the box has to be stopped and reversed. There isn't any difference in speed of discharge because the old and the new boxex both have a single chain bringing the salt/sand to the front of the box and that is where the discharge rate is set using the salt computor. Cheers K


----------



## SnowMatt13

RSK....Is that tube comming from the exhaust?? If so they are heating the material with it. Not a very common thing around here but in Europe they are heating their materials and liquids before application.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT mack after a a bit of plowing.


----------



## jt5019

Starins;368778 said:


> What make is that plow and wing setup? Would love to see a pic with blades installed or even better an action shot.


The plows sitting in the lot all had the viking-cives label on them... there was no wings around that i saw.... Im gonna swing by again next week and with a storm on the way maybe they will have all the plows hooked up.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jt5019;369295 said:


> The plows sitting in the lot all had the viking-cives label on them... there was no wings around that i saw.... Im gonna swing by again next week and with a storm on the way maybe they will have all the plows hooked up.


I stand corrected. With all of the equipment on that truck being Viking, I highly doubt the plow and wing frames would be Tenco. I've seen them interchanged before, but on a brand new truck, I would think it's all one manufacturer.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more pennDOT mack after a light snowfall.


----------



## keitha

On the rear shot of the tailgate unit with the tubes it looks like a
zero velocity system. Used on higher speed equipment suppose to
drop the material to reduce the bounce / fly away.

Here is a section from the Iowa Dot bid specs

OPTION NO. 7: ZERO-VELOCITY SPREADER SYSTEM (ZV)
Vendor shall bid the complete cost to provide and install a zero velocity spreader system in lieu
of the standard spreader. System shall be complete and fully operational, capable of accurate material zero velocity placement up to 55 MPH. All additional components and/or changes or alterations of existing systems required to provide and operate this system must be included.
Proposed system shall fully integrate with the specified Raven spreader control without
additional adapters or interfaces. Surfaces subject to corrosion shall be stainless steel or other non-corroding material. Design shall allow the operator to directionally control the material output and also the pattern of discharge, from typical lane wide broadcast down to a narrow single wheel-track band.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this online today.

http://www.co.ozaukee.wi.us/departments/Highway/Equipment.htm


----------



## Oshkosh

*Cool photos*

Some good shots there.....



SNOWPLOWFAN;369953 said:


> Found this online today.
> 
> http://www.co.ozaukee.wi.us/departments/Highway/Equipment.htm


----------



## scholzee

SNOWPLOWFAN;369953 said:


> Found this online today.
> 
> http://www.co.ozaukee.wi.us/departments/Highway/Equipment.htm


The one with the blower on the payloader looks wierd, the snow does not appear to be coming out the shute ??


----------



## mainplower

scholzee;370553 said:


> The one with the blower on the payloader looks wierd, the snow does not appear to be coming out the shute ??


You can turn were the chute is mounted so that you can have it come out the chute for loading trucks or really send it flying ! witch is what he was doing in that picture! if he had it coming out the chute it would not get away from the road as far as it would the way he is doing it!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this PennDot pic today.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is one from...*

Here is one from 7:30am this morning.....The begining of the storm...


----------



## Plow Chaser

With all the snow going on all over the place, I hope this thread gets filled up this week!


----------



## iakentdoz

This is one of Iowa City units.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is our town Blower in action*

Fresh in from this morning..


----------



## Oshkosh

*One more*

I need to get a capture card so I can get some off the video..


----------



## Lazer Man

OK here is a Penndot plow from the other day. Grabbed this shot on the fly, kinda neat shot.









Bob :waving: :waving:


----------



## Plow Chaser

Lazer Man;372459 said:


> OK here is a Penndot plow from the other day. Grabbed this shot on the fly, kinda neat shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob :waving: :waving:


That's quite the build up on the windshield.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SNOWPLOWFAN;372470 said:


> That's quite the build up on the windshield.


Maybe if the idiot driving it would try angling his blade to get rid of the slop instead of just bulldozing it. Not very well trained maybe???


----------



## Plow Chaser

Mark Oomkes;372472 said:


> Maybe if the idiot driving it would try angling his blade to get rid of the slop instead of just bulldozing it. Not very well trained maybe???


I was trying to figure that out myself. Plus the wing is not down. Efficiency at it's best!


----------



## Oshkosh

*NY DOT Having a bad day!*

A Buddy sent this to me today.
What a ride that must have been.


----------



## Antnee77

Lazer Man;372459 said:


> OK here is a Penndot plow from the other day. Grabbed this shot on the fly, kinda neat shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob :waving: :waving:


Wow that truck is completely covered by a snow-sand mix. Such a nice Mack, too.


----------



## neman

Oshkosh;372692 said:


> A Buddy sent this to me today.
> What a ride that must have been.


Where is that picture from?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Out near Adams NY*



neman;372886 said:


> Where is that picture from?


Out near Adams NY,Truck did a 180 and flipped on its side...Big time bummer.


----------



## snow

Hey guys,

Haven't checked this site for a while and just got caught this thread. The photos i'm posting were purchased from Johnsons Auto Literature at the antique truck show in Hudson,MA. This one is an oshkosh in an unknown location.

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## snow

Walter snowblower at a truck show somewhere.


----------



## snow

Walter plow truck... having trouble uploading pictures, will post 20 or so more tomorrow


----------



## Oshkosh

*Cool*



snow;373260 said:


> Walter plow truck... having trouble uploading pictures, will post 20 or so more tomorrow


Nice photos....


----------



## cattrader

thats awsome!!!!


----------



## Antnee77

snow;373255 said:


> Walter snowblower at a truck show somewhere.


Cool. That pic looks to be about 30 years old. LOL


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;372473 said:


> I was trying to figure that out myself. Plus the wing is not down. Efficiency at it's best!


Not only that, he hasn't bothered to turn on his headlights, plow lights or light bar on the cab protector of the dump body.... not too bright, literally.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found some of these online from the local newpaper back home.

PS, I had a name change, Snowplowfan is no longer.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Name change???*



Plow Chaser;373513 said:


> Found some of these online from the local newpaper back home.
> 
> PS, I had a name change, Snowplowfan is no longer.


 You'll like this one out of Watertown NY. 
I think he was bump drafting????


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;373540 said:


> You'll like this one out of Watertown NY.
> I think he was bump drafting????


Great shot. Love the RMs.


----------



## snow

lets try some more pix, i realized the dimensions of the photos were too big, i resized them a little. Picture was taken Jan 14, 1995 in Newfields,ME. It says " Ford F-5 Sno-go , ex-brookline, ma"


----------



## snow

Ex Mass FWD


----------



## snow

EX Mass FWD with a crane


----------



## snow

another shot of the first FWD


----------



## snow

RM Mack 6 wheeler


----------



## snow

Back of the photo says" Eliot, ME Jan 15,1995 1952 Oshkosh at Littlebrook Airport"


----------



## snow

Oshkosh sitting at a possible truck dealer


----------



## snow

Possible an ex Mass oshkosh? Sitting next to the FWD's posted above


----------



## snow

One of three Oshkosh's in a parking lot


----------



## snow

Lineup of the trucks


----------



## snow

Another Oshkosh.....


----------



## snow

Oshkosh, note the front discharge sander


----------



## snow

Last of the three Oshkosh's, looks super clean


----------



## snow

I blew through this topic quick trying to catch up on the 54 pages, but i think "Oshkosh" might have posted a picture of this truck somewhere on the thread??


----------



## snow

Trackless sidewalk plow in action


----------



## snow

Walter plow truck, and possible a rare truck in the background. At the hudson, ma truck show there is a truck owned by BMT (or some name similar) Construction that has a front discharge sander on a chassic similar to that.


----------



## snow

One of Frank C's trucks, possibly after getting painted.


----------



## snow

Older Walters sitting idle


----------



## snow

Walter near the woods..


----------



## snow

Walter plow truck


----------



## snow

Heavy Equipment Service Walter, in the background is an international painted up the same colors. I have seen a photo of a Walter Snowblower with their name on it on Mark Redman's photos on Hanks truckpictures.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome collection of photos! It's amazing Walter Trucks went out of business with how many there are.


----------



## snow

Dug up a few more photos, these too are not mine, some are from the AOL based Oshkosh driver club.


----------



## snow

Here is a Sicard Junior Snowblower, still in use i believe at the Cummins Center in Mass.


----------



## snow

Walter snowblower at the same location


----------



## snow

This Walters plowed for the state of mass i believe.


----------



## snow

Smithfield FWD and Walter, not sure what state....


----------



## snow

Town of Frankfort Walter


----------



## snow

Rear of the same truck


----------



## snow

Walter with v plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

snow;373640 said:


> Town of Frankfort Walter


Those are actually mine!


----------



## snow

I took this photo at the Hudson, Mass truck show in 05


----------



## Oshkosh

*where was this one?*



snow;373589 said:


> One of three Oshkosh's in a parking lot


Where was this one taken??? Thats my old partners Oshkosh in the back.


----------



## snow

Nice FWD plow truck, i believe this company has a bunch of plow trucks. I took this photo 8/06 at the hudson,mass truck show.


----------



## snow

Clean Oshkosh taken at the hudson,mass show 8-06


----------



## cat320

snow;373634 said:


> Dug up a few more photos, these too are not mine, some are from the AOL based Oshkosh driver club.


that pic is from cummings properties in woburn ,MA they have a few of those and some blowers that you have pics of .


----------



## snow

Nice R model plow/sander truck taken at the hudson show


----------



## snow

Oshkosh;373655 said:


> Where was this one taken??? Thats my old partners Oshkosh in the back.


Oshkosh-

Those were some of the photos i purchased at a truck show, i do not know any other details.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Ok,*



snow;373664 said:


> Oshkosh-
> 
> Those were some of the photos i purchased at a truck show, i do not know any other details.


 That was taken after he sold it.I think it ended up in Woburn Ma at a shop that plowed for the State and painted them up nice,Not sure how much mechanical work he did but they looked nice....I think Barry D.was the guys name...


----------



## cat320

snow;373662 said:


> Nice R model plow/sander truck taken at the hudson show


I swear i saw that truck parked at the honey due dounuts parkinglot in revere with a for sale sign on it. I didn't go look at it up close but it looks like the one i saw.


----------



## dlnimsy

took this one at New england dragway truck show in 2000.


----------



## snow

Heres on of Frank C's trucks at the Hudson show 8/05. It looked like it was just painted in time for the show.


----------



## snow

This picture is from a few years ago, taken at the Macungie truck show in PA


----------



## snow

Someone gave me this picture, i believe the truck was from mass.


----------



## snow

One of Jerald Johnson's Walters in action


----------



## snow

2 more of Jerry's Walters


----------



## DeereFarmer

I HAVE to go to that Hudson show next year. Hudson is like 15 mins from my house and I have never even heard of it. Plowsite field trip...


----------



## Oshkosh

*I Plowed with this guy also.lol*



snow;373783 said:


> Someone gave me this picture, i believe the truck was from mass.


 This truck was from Beverly MA (Keenan Electric),came from Mcleans(Limerick,ME)Clean Walters, was an Airport truck up till then. Had a V8 Cummins and a Allison auto.
Plowed out of the Pine St pit, Manchester by the Sea,Mass Highway.


----------



## wingplowwilly

*2/14/07*

Little snow to push


----------



## wingplowwilly

*2/14/07 some snow*

I found some snow


----------



## neman

*Arlington,Mass 1969 Oshkosh*

Picture of a 1969 newspaper article I saved from the town I grew up in. They bought 3 brand new 40,000lb GVW Oshkosh for a total of $78,000!! The article attached to this states these brought the town's fleet of snowfighters to six,consisting of a 1966 FWD,a 1967 FWD,a 1968 Oshkosh and these three 1969's.They also had two Austin-Western AWD graders with reversible front plows.A lot of very steep hills in part of this town that is about 8 miles west of Boston.I believe when they got rid of these they went to AWD Mack's and have now gone to AWD Autocars.


----------



## snow

Heres an old ad i've kept kicking around, I'm sure "Oshkosh" knows/knows of this person. I actually have some photos of some of the trucks in the ad, through a fenced lot. I'll have to put some of the pictures up.


----------



## snow

Heres a picture of an RM mack from the above ad. (These photos were purchased, not mine)


----------



## snow

Oshkosh...


----------



## snow

Last pic... for now


----------



## Oshkosh

*Adamson is pretty much out....*

Adamson is pretty much out of the truck business now.
His bread and butter is outfitting police and emergency vehicles,lights and equipment.
I believe he took on the trucks as a hobby...He quickly got very, I mean VERY expensive and soon was sitting on the trucks....I know of a couple very Un happy customers as he made not so pretty trucks look pretty....Beauty is only skin deep....Didn't take long for his customers to figure that out.
In his favor I hear he does nice work on the police cars etc...


----------



## snow

Heres one of the older trucks in the Adamson ad, Mark and i both shot this truck at the CT Yankees truck show in Bethlehem,CT. http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/2004/sept/file0009.jpg


----------



## Oshkosh

*My old Partners..*



snow;374393 said:


> Heres one of the older trucks in the Adamson ad, Mark and i both shot this truck at the CT Yankees truck show in Bethlehem,CT. http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/2004/sept/file0009.jpg


 My old partners truck(Oshkosh) came from him when he first started selling them....I thought he got a pretty good value at the time.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I think the town is trying to kill me.lol*

Look what was parked in my drive way this morning....I think they are trying to torture me to death.......


----------



## Oshkosh

*Town at work*

Towns wheeler at work hauling snow.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Loader clearing sidewalks*

Town loader clearing sidewalks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmm, I think my customers might be a little uptight if I tried using that for a sidewalk plow. IT'd be fun while it lasted, though.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I wasnt sure.lol*



Mark Oomkes;374913 said:


> Hmm, I think my customers might be a little uptight if I tried using that for a sidewalk plow. IT'd be fun while it lasted, though.


 I wasnt sure if I should post it here or under the sidewalk plow post.lol


----------



## oshkosh619

Oshkosh;374389 said:


> Adamson is pretty much out of the truck business now.
> His bread and butter is outfitting police and emergency vehicles,lights and equipment.
> I believe he took on the trucks as a hobby...He quickly got very, I mean VERY expensive and soon was sitting on the trucks....I know of a couple very Un happy customers as he made not so pretty trucks look pretty....Beauty is only skin deep....Didn't take long for his customers to figure that out.
> In his favor I hear he does nice work on the police cars etc...


His work on police cars isn't cheap either. We've spec'd him out to do our cruisers recently, but found his install costs were much higher than where we usually buy/equip our cruisers (MHQ). Of course, he does better, more reliable work than MHQ these days.. we had multiple problems with the tech work they did on our last Crown Vic in '06, and the Dodge Charger we took delivery of in December. MHQ now supplies most of the police vehicles in the New England states, and as a result they hired many less than satisfactory techs to help with the added inventory to equip (their core tech staff is excellent, but very limited in number), thus compounding the problem. I dealt with Adamson on setting up an unmarked several years ago. Major personality clash between us, but they did beautiful work that held up without a problem from '99 until '04 when the car was retired.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found a few more online from the local newspaper back home.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thats one way...*



Plow Chaser;374951 said:


> Found a few more online from the local newspaper back home.


 Thats one way to make quick work of clearing a road...


----------



## lakeeffect

Heres one from last week to keep this thread alive.


----------



## Oshkosh

*They get their use dont they...*



lakeeffect;378011 said:


> Heres one from last week to keep this thread alive.


 Nice to see equipment working....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hold tight for later this afternoon, I spent the weekend in Colorado and got lots of pics!


----------



## Plow Boss

Found this taking a break this weekend in upstate NY


----------



## Oshkosh

*I think he....*



Plow Boss;378108 said:


> Found this taking a break this weekend in upstate NY


 I think he got his monies worth out of that wing cutting edge.lol


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Time for Colorado*

Here's my bunch from Colorado. Jefferson County and CDOT in Denver/I-70.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Jefferson County


----------



## Plow Chaser

Colorado DOT in Denver.


----------



## Plow Chaser

CDOT in Evergreen


----------



## Plow Chaser

One of Jefferson County plows driving through Evergreen.


----------



## Plow Chaser

CDOT on I-70


----------



## Plow Chaser

At the Vail Summit on I-70


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice shots...*

Great photos....
I like not to believe they park their trucks that dirty all the time...


----------



## snow_man_48045

Oshkosh;378288 said:


> Great photos....
> I like not to believe they park their trucks that dirty all the time...


Same here, dirty and all the blades are on the gravel/mud ground too. Think they might freeze to the ground like that? Block of wood such a 4x4 can save headaches. Guess some gov employes and the mgt. don't care as they don't own the equipment directly.


----------



## lakeeffect

They are naked!! Wheres the wings??? LOL


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;378466 said:


> They are naked!! Wheres the wings??? LOL


That's what I wondered!! I saw no wings out there!


----------



## snow

Ok, just scanned in a bunch of misc. pix from my snow equipment book. First one is a possibly AWD autocar 6 wheeler. Took this photo at Diesel Nationals possibly in 2001.


----------



## snow

International/Sno go Snowblower taken at Village Truck Sales in Mass.


----------



## snow

Some Connecticut DOT plowtrucks, probably long gone now...


----------



## snow

FWD at Village...


----------



## snow

Hillsdale,NY Mack RD


----------



## snow

New York State RM 6 wheeler tractor/plow truck. Photo taken on RT 22 in Amenia, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

I didn't take this photo, but it's from 1956 plowing a road close to the one I grew up on in upstate NY. But I do own the negative and had this sucker blown up and framed.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I'M in Love...*



snow;378891 said:


> Ok, just scanned in a bunch of misc. pix from my snow equipment book. First one is a possibly AWD autocar 6 wheeler. Took this photo at Diesel Nationals possibly in 2001.


Great just ,great now I am going to have to find one....


----------



## snow

Mack RM now owned by McDevitt Mack. The truck was an ex State of NH.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;378905 said:


> Great just ,great now I am going to have to find one....


We know you got tons!!!


----------



## snow

Otis, Mass. Mack RM.


----------



## snow

Steel nose R model NY thru way truck taken a few years ago. It look liked it was on the auction block...


----------



## snow

NYC Sanitation Snowblower loading sanitation roll off truck. I was given these photos from a nyc sanitation mechanic, date on photo is from 1996.


----------



## snow

Got snowblowers? Lining up...


----------



## snow

In action....


----------



## snow

Oshkosh 6 wheeler at Village


----------



## snow

Oshkosh 10 wheeler at Village...


----------



## snow

Oshkosh in NY


----------



## snow

This Oshkosh was in my neighboring town and owned by a local tow company, not sure whatever became of it.


----------



## snow

Took this photo at Zwack Inc. Zwack is a small company in Mass that makes their own sanders and does truck upfitting.


----------



## snow

NYC Sanitation sander trucks


----------



## snow

Photo taken at Dutchess County Diesel .


----------



## snow

My towns Bomardier sidewalk plow tucked away.


----------



## snow

Walters plow truck, looks like no motor?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Frank just bought one...*



Plow Chaser;378909 said:


> We know you got tons!!!


Frank C just bought one I'll just have to wait him out....payup


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great Photos BTW!*

Great additions to the photo vault !!!


----------



## snow

Neighboring towns Sicard


----------



## snow

Blowing snow out the side chute into the lot...


----------



## HighwayDept.

snow;378927 said:


> Took this photo at Zwack Inc. Zwack is a small company in Mass that makes their own sanders and does truck upfitting.


Zwack is actually located in Stephentown, NY on Rt. 22. Their sanders go under the name of Bengal Zwack. Most of the upfitting they do for municipal trucks are done with Everst plows and bodies. This is where we get all of are International's upfitted and sanders from.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Any of your AWD's*

When any of your AWD's go up for auction or trade please let me know.:waving:



HighwayDept.;378951 said:


> Zwack is actually located in Stephentown, NY on Rt. 22. Their sanders go under the name of Bengal Zwack. Most of the upfitting they do for municipal trucks are done with Everst plows and bodies. This is where we get all of are International's upfitted and sanders from.


----------



## MTA918

oshkosh 619 
I have many pictures of Oshkosh and other snowfighting equipment.
MTA918


----------



## slauncha413

Those NYC sanitation macks are interesting, you dont see to many of that model mack with plows...Any one else have any more pictures of them?


----------



## Plow Chaser

MTA918;378978 said:


> oshkosh 619
> I have many pictures of Oshkosh and other snowfighting equipment.
> MTA918


Get those suckers posted!


----------



## Plow Chaser

slauncha413;378982 said:


> Those NYC sanitation macks are interesting, you dont see to many of that model mack with plows...Any one else have any more pictures of them?


There are bunch posted earlier in this thread. They are Mack MR and LE series. I know NYC has been the big user of that series and I don't believe too many other cities use the Macks. I've seen Volvos like that with the plows in Chicago.


----------



## oshkosh619

MTA918;378978 said:


> oshkosh 619
> I have many pictures of Oshkosh and other snowfighting equipment.
> MTA918


MTA... I'd love to see them all. I'm an Oshkosh junkie, and have always loved the rigs the MassPike runs. Any/all pics of Oshkoshs, MTA owned or not would definately be appreciated, not only by me, but all the gang here on PlowSite!

Mike


----------



## snow

The following are some photos i scanned from the 1999 New England Snowfighters Calendar. First pic is of a Sicard snowblower owned privately in Mass.


----------



## snow

Next is a Walter in front, oshkosh in back. They were owned by Baron Enterprises out of Salisbury, MA.


----------



## snow

Oshkosh P series.


----------



## snow

AWD Autocar


----------



## snow

Oshkosh...


----------



## snow

Town of Southbridge, Mass Oshkosh


----------



## snow

another oshkosh


----------



## snow

Sicard Junior snowblower


----------



## Plow Chaser

I think this thread deserves an award for going over 100,000 views!!! Now only if we can get the posts of over 100,000!!!!


----------



## Whip

snow;379354 said:


> Next is a Walter in front, oshkosh in back. They were owned by Baron Enterprises out of Salisbury, MA.


Interesting tire choice on this.


----------



## Antnee77

Whip;379417 said:


> Interesting tire choice on this.


I noticed that. They look like they'd be great for snow; tall and skinny with siping.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Well, it's about time I join in on the fun! Just a city truck plowing at the community center. It has a 9 ft Boss Vee I think, works pretty well though! If I see some trucks later I'll post.


----------



## kuryssnow5

saginaw michigan
didnt get a pic of the other side they have a wing on the other side


----------



## Plow Chaser

kuryssnow5;379877 said:


> saginaw michigan
> didnt get a pic of the other side they have a wing on the other side


No plow on the front??


----------



## troy28282

Here in Michigan, they only use front blades if it gets really bad like for drifts and when the banks get too high. The majority of plowing is done with belly blades.


----------



## snow

My town finally bought some real trucks, one of three Mack Granite 6 wheelers. I've heard more are on order.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Well, it's not a truck, but a John Deere 772 Grader plowing the streets with a snow wing, they really do a good job plowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

troy28282;379971 said:


> Here in Michigan, they only use front blades if it gets really bad like for drifts and when the banks get too high. The majority of plowing is done with belly blades.


Ditto. However, they ought to use the front blades more and sooner than what they do. For a lot of the snows we get, a couple inches at a time, the underbodies work great. Down pressure.


----------



## 04superduty

not only do the bell blades work good, you dont have to deal with a huge plow hanging off the front of the truck.


----------



## troy28282

Mark Oomkes;380193 said:


> Ditto. However, they ought to use the front blades more and sooner than what they do. For a lot of the snows we get, a couple inches at a time, the underbodies work great. Down pressure.


I agree, most of the time they put the front blades on way to late. Today, Ottawa Country had front blades on a couple trucks when I went by their garage.


----------



## Antnee77

Lawn Enforcer;380110 said:


> Well, it's not a truck, but a John Deere 772 Grader plowing the streets with a snow wing, they really do a good job plowing.


I can vouch for that. I just picked up three of them for residentials.


----------



## snow_man_48045

My family calls the underbody blades union plows,LOL Because it takes 3 passed to clear one lane of traffic. They get 3 times as many hrs on the clock that way! Front blades would get the job done to fast for the union plow boys, then what would they do, hmmm go home sooner and save this state somepayup 
Under body plow sux, doesn't even clear the lane wide enough to drive my truck in.


----------



## oshkosh619

*Awesome videos*

Troops, if you want to see some outstanding videos of real heavy airport iron in action clearing snow, go to necaaae.org and click on the video link on the left side menu. That brings you to a page that has videos from several years worth of snow symposiums put on by the NECAAAE. The videos consist of shots of plows, blowers, brushes, etc. at work day and night moving the white stuff. There are dozens of shots of Oshkosh P's, H's and other makers equipment doing the deed at O'Hare and other airports. It's all set to music and well produced. The videos were sent in by various operating authorities to Oshkosh where one of their staff coordinated them into one production. I only wish I had a high speed connection, 'cause the quality is pretty mediocre in 56K dial-up. Well worth the visit regardless.

Mike


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thanks for the site..*

Will go check it out.Thanks for the heads up.



oshkosh619;380603 said:


> Troops, if you want to see some outstanding videos of real heavy airport iron in action clearing snow, go to necaaae.org and click on the video link on the left side menu. That brings you to a page that has videos from several years worth of snow symposiums put on by the NECAAAE. The videos consist of shots of plows, blowers, brushes, etc. at work day and night moving the white stuff. There are dozens of shots of Oshkosh P's, H's and other makers equipment doing the deed at O'Hare and other airports. It's all set to music and well produced. The videos were sent in by various operating authorities to Oshkosh where one of their staff coordinated them into one production. I only wish I had a high speed connection, 'cause the quality is pretty mediocre in 56K dial-up. Well worth the visit regardless.
> 
> Mike


----------



## SnoFarmer

A MDOT plow on the hook.

I guess the Blizzard was to much for her.

Location HWY 53 north- piedmont ave.


----------



## SnoFarmer

MDOT. south on HWY-53 & Arlington Ave


----------



## oshkosh619

SnoFarmer;380620 said:


> A MDOT plow on the hook.
> 
> I guess the Blizzard was to much for her.
> 
> Location HWY 53 north- piedmont ave.


LOL... I hope the rest of the truck wasn't attached when they started towing it.......


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nh Dot 3-2-07*

One of NH DOT's Sterlings turning round. Yesterdays storm.


----------



## Oshkosh

*NH DOT Running wing.*

Here is one of the NH DOT's 10 wheeler running the wing down Rt 16.On 3-2-07


----------



## Oshkosh

*One more of 2 NH DOT trucks.*

This is both together at their turn around.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT sterling coming back to the shed for another load of salt.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A nice PennDOT mack waiting to be loaded with salt after the 02/14/07 storm.


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;381547 said:


> A nice PennDOT mack waiting to be loaded with salt after the 02/14/07 storm.


Jim, who outfits the PennDot plows? Are they Tenco or someone else?


----------



## DBL

wow a rare penndot triaxle


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Plow Chaser;381549 said:


> Jim, who outfits the PennDot plows? Are they Tenco or someone else?


Ryan,almost all the wing setups look to be tenco but alot of different front plows. The last time I was at the 4 sheds I visit, I saw that each shed just got a bunch of new monroe one way plows.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Ryan,here is one of the new front plows that they got,this one on a granite.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Macks taking a break a day after the 02/14/07 storm.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

This is the new plow truck our local road crew added to its fleet.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

This is another shot of the new plow truck from Mahoning Township.


----------



## Plow Chaser

This is great.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Hey,we didnt*

Hey,we didnt get that training with Maine DOT.



Plow Chaser;381940 said:


> This is great.


----------



## cheshirecat

*Cheshire Highway Department*

Here is a 2006 International 7500 Series 4x4 with a
DT 570 HT International Motor, Allison Auto Transmission.

Truck is equipped with an Everest All Season Body, Everest Vortex Series Half Butterfly Reversible Plow, and a Eversest ACP Series fully hydraulic wing.

Truck was delivered from Delurey Sales and Service and upfitted at Zwack Inc.


----------



## cheshirecat

*Cheshire Highway Department*

Some more pictures of the 2006 International 7500 Series 4x4


----------



## Plow Chaser

cheshirecat;382219 said:


> Here is a 2006 International 7500 Series 4x4 with a
> DT 570 HT International Motor, Allison Auto Transmission.
> 
> Truck is equipped with an Everest All Season Body, Everest Vortex Series Half Butterfly Reversible Plow, and a Eversest ACP Series fully hydraulic wing.
> 
> Truck was delivered from Delurey Sales and Service and upfitted at Zwack Inc.


Awesome pics. The half butterfly plow is a little strange looking, but great shots!


----------



## mainplower

*maine DOT*



Oshkosh;381956 said:


> Hey,we didn't get that training with Maine DOT.


If you have ever been to the Skowhegan Me. rodeo you will see it! Not quite that fast thou!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*I worked that show...*

I worked that show a couple of years right before and after the grandstands burnt....I was selling for S.A McLean then.



mainplower;382233 said:


> If you have ever been to the Skowhegan Me. rodeo you will see it! Not quite that fast thou!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*I like...*

Nice looking truck,I like that front blade!



cheshirecat;382220 said:


> Some more pictures of the 2006 International 7500 Series 4x4


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;382288 said:


> Nice looking truck,I like that front blade!


I still can't get used to it. It's like a reversible and a one way had a kid!


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://coengr.co.allen.oh.us/Winter_Storm_Photos.html

Found this page today. Some good pics on it.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice Vee.*



Plow Chaser;382393 said:


> http://coengr.co.allen.oh.us/Winter_Storm_Photos.html
> 
> Found this page today. Some good pics on it.


 I like the grader with the Vee.


----------



## Plow Boss

Yesterdays Salt Run


----------



## mainplower

*when was that ?*



Oshkosh;382287 said:


> I worked that show a couple of years right before and after the grandstands burnt....I was selling for S.A McLean then.


What Years were you there? Its A great show I look forward to going every year! of course a day of from work helps too !


----------



## HighwayDept.

*Town of Adams D.P.W. new backhoe*

Here is the Town of Adams Department of Public Works new backhoe. It was delivered last month from Milton Cat, and replaced a 1995 John Deere 710 D backhoe

It is a 2007 Caterpillar 446 D. 
Equipped with a Wain - Roy jaw bucket on the backhoe, and a 1.75 yd bucket on the loader.


----------



## HighwayDept.

*Town of Adams D.P.W.*

Here is one of the town's Ford F-350 dumps.

It is a 2005 F-350 with a V10 and automatic transmission.
It is equipped with a 9 ft. Fisher plow and an Easterner dump body.

This truck came from MHQ in Marlborough, MA


----------



## HighwayDept.

*Town of Adams D.P.W.*

Here is one of the town's International 2500 Series.
I cant remember if this truck has the DT 466 or DT 570 motor. It does have a manual transmission with a 2 speed rear end.

Truck is equipped with an Everest dump body and a Everest plow.

Truck was delivered from Delurey Sales and Service and upfitted at Zwack Inc.


----------



## Plow Boss

2 -Rockland Cty NY Oshkosh


----------



## Oshkosh

*Sharp Trucks.*



Plow Boss;382531 said:


> 2 -Rockland Cty NY Oshkosh


Those are nice looking Oshkosh's.


----------



## Plow Boss

I saw one at a equipment show - there are more photos here
http://www.cornellequipment.net


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thanks*

Double trip plow baldes,that 3020 spreader and how it augers to the side...I need to catch up on this new equipment...



Plow Boss;382539 said:


> I saw one at a equipment show - there are more photos here
> http://www.cornellequipment.net


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;382539 said:


> I saw one at a equipment show - there are more photos here
> http://www.cornellequipment.net


Awesome pics in there. But those Oshkoshes, that's a lot of truck for that little blade. Got Wings?


----------



## HighwayDept.

*Town of Adams D.P.W.*

Here is a couple pics of the one of the towns Paystars

The truck is a 1989 International Paystar 5000 All Wheel Drive.
Truck has a Cummins motor and a Tenco One Way Plow.
Plow is not hooked up in the pic as it is being used to haul snow out of the narrow sections of town.


----------



## HighwayDept.

*Town of Adams D.P.W.*

Here is a pic of the towns other Paystar. Could only get the angle of the pic from the front because of where is was parked at the garage for lunch.

The truck is a 1985 International Paystar 5000 All Wheel Drive.
It is equipped with a brand new Everest Dump Body just put on in the last couple of months by Zwack Inc. As for the front plow it is Tenco One Way and the wing is also a Tenco. No plows are attached because we are hauling snow out of the narrow sections of towns at the present time.


----------



## ManorD24

Nics Pics Highway Dept. I'm always interesed in seeing what small towns have in their fleets.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Those look mean!*

Now your talking,Those look mean!



HighwayDept.;382605 said:


> Here is a pic of the towns other Paystar. Could only get the angle of the pic from the front because of where is was parked at the garage for lunch.
> 
> The truck is a 1985 International Paystar 5000 All Wheel Drive.
> It is equipped with a brand new Everest Dump Body just put on in the last couple of months by Zwack Inc. As for the front plow it is Tenco One Way and the wing is also a Tenco. No plows are attached because we are hauling snow out of the narrow sections of towns at the present time.


----------



## HighwayDept.

*Town of Adams D.P.W.*

Here is a pic of a couple trucks parked outside the garage at lunch today. The small garage to the right of the Paystar is used for storage of Barrels and Barricades, as the town owns both the small garage and the house directly behind the Paystar. The truck with the Fisher plow still hooked up is a F-350 but I can not remember if the truck in front is a 350, or the 450. But I thought it would be nice to show how the mechanics make the Fisher minute mount plows head gear permanently attach to the trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;382608 said:


> Now your talking,Those look mean!


EXACTLY!!! The Paystar in my opinion was one of the best trucks every produced. Great pics!

Here's one of the 2 I grew up with.

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2004/jan28/file0004.jpg


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Boss;382531 said:


> 2 -Rockland Cty NY Oshkosh


That's a sweet pair of MPT Series rigs!


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;382586 said:


> Awesome pics in there. But those Oshkosh's, that's a lot of truck for that little blade. Got Wings?


They were not set up for wings at the show - surprising


----------



## Plow Boss

Colts Neck Nj


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Boss;382658 said:


> They were not set up for wings at the show - surprising


They may not have wings, but they have personalized mudflaps with the county's name on it!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Heres a 1976*

Here is a 1976 Paystar that was For Sale locally and finally sold on ebay for $3,850-


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;382674 said:


> Colts Neck Nj


That big spot light in the middle of the plow hitch is nuts!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;382745 said:


> Here is a 1976 Paystar that was For Sale locally and finally sold on ebay for $3,850-


Finally is right! I've been seeing that thing on Ebay for a long time!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Lol*



Plow Chaser;382759 said:


> Finally is right! I've been seeing that thing on Ebay for a long time!


 I'm not sure it is gone as there has been no feedback between the two parties involved.lol 
It's only a half hour from me if I had some work for it I would have given it a test drive.A dump body would be nice also.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;382758 said:


> That big spot light in the middle of the plow hitch is nuts!


I saw this about 5 yrs ago, it had a v plow on it & that is why the light is there.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;382770 said:


> I saw this about 5 yrs ago, it had a v plow on it & that is why the light is there.


Got any pics of it with the V?


----------



## Plow Boss

I never got that photo...:realmad:


----------



## HighwayDept.

*Town of Adams D.P.W.*

Here is some more pics of the towns 1985 International Paystar 5000 All Wheel Drive at lunch time yesterday. Truck is equipped with a brand new Everest dump body, and has a Tenco One way front plow and a Tenco wing plow. No plows are hooked up right now as it is being used to haul snow out of the narrow sections of town.


----------



## neman

Plow Boss;382531 said:


> 2 -Rockland Cty NY Oshkosh


It appears the trucks are all black with orange doors,is this correct? That is strange if it is.


----------



## 2004F550

ahh i see greylock in the backround, just got done riding there, its been nice sledding there, has more snow then anyother place, now its going to be shut down for 2 years....oh well....nice pics though


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;383091 said:


> It appears the trucks are all black with orange doors,is this correct? That is strange if it is.


Different for sure! Orange cabs and fenders with black hoods I guess are a thing of the past!


----------



## Plow Boss

Rockland County - Orange and Black
http://www.co.rockland.ny.us/Highway/default.htm


----------



## oshkosh619

*IH Snow Fighter?*

Troops... I know this is a little off-topic, but seeing as how the collective experience and knowledge of the board seems to hang out on this thread.....

Has anyone ever heard of an all-wheel drive snow fighter produced by International Harvetser in the '60's or '70's called an MG-34?

My boss told me this morning someone has two for sale in the area "Want Advertiser" magazine, one running, one for parts. There are no pictures, just a description as it being a large all wheel drive snow fighter truck similar to an Oshkosh, FWD or Walter. I've never heard of it, but I figure if _anyone_ has, it would be the group on this thread!

Mike


----------



## Oshkosh

*Interesting???*

Cant say I have heard of it by name???? I am curious....



oshkosh619;383624 said:


> Troops... I know this is a little off-topic, but seeing as how the collective experience and knowledge of the board seems to hang out on this thread.....
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of an all-wheel drive snow fighter produced by International Harvetser in the '60's or '70's called an MG-34?
> 
> My boss told me this morning someone has two for sale in the area "Want Advertiser" magazine, one running, one for parts. There are no pictures, just a description as it being a large all wheel drive snow fighter truck similar to an Oshkosh, FWD or Walter. I've never heard of it, but I figure if _anyone_ has, it would be the group on this thread!
> 
> Mike


----------



## New Heights

Here are some pics from the Hasbrouck Heights NJ DPW


----------



## LFUCG_fleet

This is a 2006 Ford F-350 completely upfitted in-house by the city of Lexington Kentucky. We custom fabricate the stainless steel "wings" on the sides of the spreader to shed salt during the loading process.


----------



## LFUCG_fleet

This is a better shot of the headache rack. Under that black paint the rack is fabricated entirely of 304 stainless steel ! It should be around a lot longer than this truck! Notice the how the square tubing has been bent to match the contour of the truck cab.


----------



## lakeeffect

oshkosh619;383624 said:


> Troops... I know this is a little off-topic, but seeing as how the collective experience and knowledge of the board seems to hang out on this thread.....
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of an all-wheel drive snow fighter produced by International Harvetser in the '60's or '70's called an MG-34?
> 
> My boss told me this morning someone has two for sale in the area "Want Advertiser" magazine, one running, one for parts. There are no pictures, just a description as it being a large all wheel drive snow fighter truck similar to an Oshkosh, FWD or Walter. I've never heard of it, but I figure if _anyone_ has, it would be the group on this thread!
> 
> Mike


Yes in the late '60s and early 70's IH made the "M" series trucks in which AWD was an option. There were many around here and a few still in use, most are outfitted with V plows and double wings. These are the best pictures I have right now of a 1970 M series owned by a neighboring town, that still runs a route every day.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Almost looks like...*

Almost looks like the Old Diamond Reo AWD's we used to have around us growing up....



lakeeffect;384674 said:


> Yes in the late '60s and early 70's IH made the "M" series trucks in which AWD was an option. There were many around here and a few still in use, most are outfitted with V plows and double wings. These are the best pictures I have right now of a 1970 M series owned by a neighboring town, that still runs a route every day.


----------



## oshkosh619

lakeeffect;384674 said:


> Yes in the late '60s and early 70's IH made the "M" series trucks in which AWD was an option. There were many around here and a few still in use, most are outfitted with V plows and double wings. These are the best pictures I have right now of a 1970 M series owned by a neighboring town, that still runs a route every day.


Thanks LakeEffect! While I had never heard of the M series IH's or even knew they produced a bona fide "snowfighter", ironically it turns out I actually have seen one belonging to a local DPW not far from where I lived as a kid. Just never knew that's what it was.


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;384685 said:


> Thanks LakeEffect! While I had never heard of the M series IH's or even knew they produced a bona fide "snowfighter", ironically it turns out I actually have seen one belonging to a local DPW not far from where I lived as a kid. Just never knew that's what it was.


I just realized I have a few pictures of one that plowed a neighboring town where I grew up. I have 35mm pics of this truck all rigged up that I have to scan and will throw on here later.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another shot.


----------



## Plow Chaser

The previous 2 pictures I took last year, this one I took when I was 11. Over 18 years apart.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Did International have a R series also?*

My cousin had two six wheelers with a simular cab I thought that they where a R series??? But then again I was 8 years old then.lol
Did International have a simular R series in the 60's? Or am I mixing brands up?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Mack ready to roll after getting another load of salt.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Mack plowing RT902 in Carbon County.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Mack Granite in for another load of fuel and then a load of salt.


----------



## lakeeffect

Oshkosh;384692 said:


> My cousin had two six wheelers with a simular cab I thought that they where a R series??? But then again I was 8 years old then.lol
> Did International have a simular R series in the 60's? Or am I mixing brands up?


Ih did have an R series that were very popular, they were a lower GVW truck. The "M" series stood for mixer and that line was mostly construction and heavy application. Not all were AWD but that was an option.


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;384720 said:


> PennDOT Mack plowing RT902 in Carbon County.


Jim, Great shot!


----------



## Newdude

here is a few pics of a Webster, NY truck on my street. ignore the time stamp


----------



## Oshkosh

*Love the action shots...*

Keep up the good work guys.Love the action shots...


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Sterling loaded and waiting to roll.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plowtrucks waiting to be loaded at the brunt of last nights storm,we got 14 inches.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Sterling waiting for another load.


----------



## BOSS550

Great pics Jim. You lucky dog!! we got 4-6 inches of snow then 12 hours of sleet down here.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PA turnpike Macks taking a break.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PA turnpike Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here is another shot of some PA turnpike Macks.


----------



## DeereFarmer

It doesn't look like those PA Macks have had a whole ton of work this year.


----------



## Plow Chaser

This nice shot was found online.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thats a*

That is a nice shot....

Those PA plow trucks could use some Fluid Film on their plow blades....payup .



Plow Chaser;385565 said:


> This nice shot was found online.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;385574 said:


> That is a nice shot....


Only one problem with this shot, the truck is a Peterbilt!! In my book, Petes and plows don't belong together!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found a DSNY plow too. Now these trucks I love!! Mack MR with spokes and big rubber.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I considered one of those..*

I almost pursued one of those.It had a 10yd spreader low, low miles an HD Allison automatic seemed like the perfect plow truck...I think it was an Ex NYC truck.
I just couldn't talk myself back into the plow business.lol 



Plow Chaser;385578 said:


> Found a DSNY plow too. Now these trucks I love!! Mack MR with spokes and big rubber.


----------



## ManorD24

Heres 2 of the trucks we use at my job with the fire district.


----------



## ManorD24

Heres the sander that goes with the dump. We hang it in our back garage, along with the storage for all the plows and snow blowers. The plows tucked in the back go with other trucks we have.


----------



## Newdude

hey does anyone here mind that when fall comes around that i get some shots of some leaf vaccums from our town? I was just wondering and thanks.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;385577 said:


> Only one problem with this shot, the truck is a Peterbilt!! In my book, Petes and plows don't belong together!!


How come???


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;385927 said:


> How come???


Petes are notorious for being OTR trucks, not plow trucks!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

ManorD24: Those fire trucks look great. Our department has a brand new F550 brush attak truck with a 9' Fisher. I would die to use that.


----------



## vplow

lakeeffect;384725 said:


> Ih did have an R series that were very popular, they were a lower GVW truck. The "M" series stood for mixer and that line was mostly construction and heavy application. Not all were AWD but that was an option.


These trucks look similar to the older F-230, I always thought they were the same series.

That Ellisburg truck- can't tell for sure but it looks like a 4x4? If so... COOL truck.


----------



## vplow

This is going back a bit, but being from NJ I had to comment.

WHY does COlts Neck, NJ need a rig like that?! With a V no less??? Even here in NW JErsey there aren't all that many big 4x4 plow trucks, and we get 3-4x the amount of snow COlts Neck does. For perspective- Colts Neck is a.) flat, b.) low (what, 200 ft above sea level?), and c.) gets probably 18" of snow in an average year. I'm confused....


----------



## vplow

HEre's a similar International I found at a contractor's yard in Maine


----------



## lakeeffect

vplow;385977 said:


> These trucks look similar to the older F-230, I always thought they were the same series.
> 
> That Ellisburg truck- can't tell for sure but it looks like a 4x4? If so... COOL truck.


Yes it is 4wd they, have 2 of them.


----------



## Plow Boss

vplow;385982 said:


> This is going back a bit, but being from NJ I had to comment.
> 
> WHY does COlts Neck, NJ need a rig like that?! With a V no less??? Even here in NW JErsey there aren't all that many big 4x4 plow trucks, and we get 3-4x the amount of snow COlts Neck does. For perspective- Colts Neck is a.) flat, b.) low (what, 200 ft above sea level?), and c.) gets probably 18" of snow in an average year. I'm confused....


I don't live down there but also saw the truck with a funnel plow on it too. In my opinion the V & 4 wheel drive might have been purchased to combat drifting because of the towns geography. Open Space + Wind = Drifting????


----------



## itsgottobegreen

ManorD24;385881 said:


> Heres 2 of the trucks we use at my job with the fire district.


Care to explain why the fire dept has its own dump truck? Our dept only has a 1998 chevy 2500 with a 7.5 meyer plow. You guys have a 9' proplus and a 3 yard v box?


----------



## ManorD24

itsgottobegreen;386531 said:


> Care to explain why the fire dept has its own dump truck? Our dept only has a 1998 chevy 2500 with a 7.5 meyer plow. You guys have a 9' proplus and a 3 yard v box?


We have 3 fire houses, and a mechanics shop that we have too clear. We keep all the buildings open through out the storms.


----------



## 2004F550

they probably use it for year round maintaince,mulch, etc. That is what most do around here.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

y'all are lucky. My fire house always trys to sucker me or one other guy into borrowing our dump trucks when they want to do the firehouse landscaping.


----------



## DeereFarmer

You town DPW or highway crew doesn't take care of the landscaping at the firehouse? Our DPW does the firehouses, EMT house, police station, schools, pretty much eveything. I guess we've got it lucky.


----------



## B1kerJake

City of Buffalo Autocar


----------



## ManorD24

First Time Out;386754 said:


> You town DPW or highway crew doesn't take care of the landscaping at the firehouse? Our DPW does the firehouses, EMT house, police station, schools, pretty much eveything. I guess we've got it lucky.


Nope, the fire district has to arrange for all its own maintenance to the buildings and grounds. We do get the sand / salt from the town highway dept. Around here most fire departments are actually individual taxing districts and they get most of the money for their budgets through property taxes. The districts set their own tax rates. It kinda goes like this. The fire districts are made up of a board of elected officals, they set the budgets and provide the buildings and equipment. Then there is the fire department which handles the firematic aspect. I know all different regions do things differently. Here our departments website if its of any interest to you. www.hmfd.org


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice Wheeler...*

A little dirty but I'd take it.....



B1kerJake;386784 said:


> City of Buffalo Autocar


----------



## DeereFarmer

ManorD24;386786 said:


> Here our departments website if its of any interest to you. www.hmfd.org


Nice website. Your department has some nice trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

B1kerJake;386784 said:


> City of Buffalo Autocar


Is it me or is the truck wider than the plow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Chaser;387190 said:


> Is it me or is the truck wider than the plow?


Must be me too. I thought it looked pretty puny, couldn't tell if it was just the angle or not.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks like it is straight and way too small for that truck. It might be just the angle the pic was taken at. What city would have a truck too wide for the plow?xysport


----------



## Plow Chaser

First Time Out;387211 said:


> What city would have a truck too wide for the plow?xysport


My guess is the City of Buffalo!!


----------



## vortec5.7

HighwayDept.;382493 said:


> Here is the Town of Adams Department of Public Works new backhoe. It was delivered last month from Milton Cat, and replaced a 1995 John Deere 710 D backhoe
> 
> It is a 2007 Caterpillar 446 D.
> Equipped with a Wain - Roy jaw bucket on the backhoe, and a 1.75 yd bucket on the loader.


you are going to love that i just got the same one with 400 hours


----------



## Plow Boss

Cleaned Up For Spring


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice looking trucks*

That green wouldn't be my first choice but nice trucks just the same.
Wheres the lettering?



Plow Boss;387244 said:


> Cleaned Up For Spring


----------



## fordplowdude

That truck from Somerset County? I think I saw it plowing 206. I personally think it looks awesome.


----------



## Plow Boss

fordplowdude;387260 said:


> That truck from Somerset County? I think I saw it plowing 206. I personally think it looks awesome.


Yes it is, but 206 is a state road they would not be plowing that.I saw it on Amwell Rd (Cty Rt 514) plowing.


----------



## Jay brown

always wondered how you open the hood on a plow truck but after looking at the pete it looks as if the grill is attached to the radiator....and the plow must have to be removed??


----------



## Plow Boss

Oshkosh;387246 said:


> That green wouldn't be my first choice but nice trucks just the same.
> Wheres the lettering?


The department operates with a dark green cab & orange body - I guess that is as close to the color they could get - The lettering ? I think the like to be - "out of sight out of mind".


----------



## B1kerJake

Mark Oomkes;387192 said:


> Must be me too. I thought it looked pretty puny, couldn't tell if it was just the angle or not.


Buffalo has some pretty narrow streets. It's an old city with a good number of one way streets with parking on both sides. Many in the older areas towards downtown cannot be plowed easily at night (with cars on both sides) and must be done during the day, some still being pretty tight. The plow is pretty much as narrow as it looks. To put it in perspective, you can see the mitered notches in the upper curved snow foil section, these are so when the blade is at full angle the top end is still within the width of the truck, and it is, just barely. Most Buffalo DPW trucks seem to be set up as this one, dual rear wheels, macks, freightliners, autocars, I think I even saw a western star once all with the super heavy duty looking plows with caster wheels. Never seen a city truck with a wing.

This photo on Flickr should put it in perspective (not mine)


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That Pete looks nice! Whats under the hood?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

B1kerJake;387288 said:


> Buffalo has some pretty narrow streets. It's an old city with a good number of one way streets with parking on both sides. Many in the older areas towards downtown cannot be plowed easily at night (with cars on both sides) and must be done during the day, some still being pretty tight. The plow is pretty much as narrow as it looks. To put it in perspective, you can see the mitered notches in the upper curved snow foil section, these are so when the blade is at full angle the top end is still within the width of the truck, and it is, just barely. Most Buffalo DPW trucks seem to be set up as this one, dual rear wheels, macks, freightliners, autocars, I think I even saw a western star once all with the super heavy duty looking plows with caster wheels. Never seen a city truck with a wing.
> 
> This photo on Flickr should put it in perspective (not mine)


Which in my mind makes absolutely no sense. Why not have the plow slightly wider than the truck so you're not getting the entire vehicle so close to obstructions?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;387244 said:


> Cleaned Up For Spring


Do I just have to come to the reality that snowplows are no longer what they once were? Even the trucks in the NJ/NYC area that were once big and beefy with spokes are now chromed up with aluminum everywhere show trucks.

The truck is nice... if you are only hauling agg or dirt with it!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Lol*

We know where their tax dollars are going.
It does look like they bought the show truck.lol 
Not your typical DPW rig.



Plow Chaser;387336 said:


> Do I just have to come to the reality that snowplows are no longer what they once were? Even the trucks in the NJ/NYC area that were once big and beefy with spokes are now chromed up with aluminum everywhere show trucks.
> 
> The truck is nice... if you are only hauling agg or dirt with it!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;387340 said:


> We know where their tax dollars are going.
> It does look like they bought the show truck.lol
> Not your typical DPW rig.


At first I thought it was a private contractor's rig. But a county rig, crazy.

Notice the double stacks too.


----------



## jt5019

These are the New Connecticut DOT rigs i posted pictures of a couple pages back with the plows on.


----------



## jt5019

Taken from the ConnDOT website


----------



## Oshkosh

*Now thats a DOT planning ahead.*



jt5019;387377 said:


> Taken from the ConnDOT website


 Nice setups....They do with three trucks what it takes Mass Highway a group of eight to do.lol
Nice to see a DOT who has a clue on what they are doing...NH is pretty good also.


----------



## jt5019

Oshkosh;387391 said:


> Nice setups....They do with three trucks what it takes Mass Highway a group of eight to do.lol
> Nice to see a DOT who has a clue on what they are doing...NH is pretty good also.


There is probably a couple contractor trucks lagging behind out of the picture. We didnt get much snow this winter so i dont know if they bothered to call them up or not.


----------



## Oshkosh

*If they had...*

If they had a single wing on each of the rear trucks they would have it pretty much cleaned up...Cool photo either way...



jt5019;387396 said:


> There is probably a couple contractor trucks lagging behind out of the picture. We didnt get much snow this winter so i dont know if they bothered to call them up or not.


----------



## Plow Boss

Took this about 8 yrs ago near Constableville NY - 
The second truck was stuck in the ditch


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Oshkosh;387391 said:


> Nice setups....They do with three trucks what it takes Mass Highway a group of eight to do.lol
> Nice to see a DOT who has a clue on what they are doing...NH is pretty good also.


NY runs both wings too. A big discussion around here is do you need a wing man for a one wing plow truck. Many towns do it, but then a little turf gets scraped and the whiners freak out!


----------



## Oshkosh

*lol*

My old iron was only single wings, I set them all up to be run from the drivers seat.Lots of heated mirrors!!!
Slow and steady wins the race...lol
I do think two operators is much safer for many reasons.

OTE=AbsoluteH&L;387509]NY runs both wings too. A big discussion around here is do you need a wing man for a one wing plow truck. Many towns do it, but then a little turf gets scraped and the whiners freak out![/QUOTE]


----------



## vplow

AS for the wingman vs. not issue- I've seen towns in NY do it both ways. My opinion is, if it's daylight and conditions aren't too crazy the wingman is often somewhat of a "luxury". But at 1 AM with 3 feet of snow on the ground, snwwoing 2+ inches per hour, with the wind blowing at 45 mph- having a wingman is probably a good thing, even on a single wing truck.


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh;387391 said:


> Nice setups....They do with three trucks what it takes Mass Highway a group of eight to do.lol
> Nice to see a DOT who has a clue on what they are doing...NH is pretty good also.


THat may be, but in my experience Mass does a much better job on their highways overall.


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh;387340 said:


> We know where their tax dollars are going.
> It does look like they bought the show truck.lol
> Not your typical DPW rig.


OK, it looks like somebody needs to save face here before everybody thinks all NJ plow trucks are chromed up shiny Petes (shudder) on shiny discs.


----------



## vplow

here's another


----------



## vplow

and another


----------



## vplow

more NJDOT


----------



## vplow

another Township truck


----------



## vplow

OK, attachments aren't attached right now for some reason- I'll try again sometime later


----------



## Oshkosh

*lol*

Having been out there from 1993-2001, I'll say Thank You.
I couldnt compare as I was pushing snow when they where pushing snow. 
It is to bad Mass highways are falling apart from under them now.
The new Gov is realizing how bad things are and is talking about new tolls on non toll highways to pay for repairs.



vplow;387544 said:


> THat may be, but in my experience Mass does a much better job on their highways overall.


----------



## Whip

vplow;387548 said:


> and another


Is this a Washington Twsp-Morris Cty unit? Looks like it from the color and lettering style.


----------



## lakeeffect

AbsoluteH&L;387509 said:


> NY runs both wings too. A big discussion around here is do you need a wing man for a one wing plow truck. Many towns do it, but then a little turf gets scraped and the whiners freak out!


Up here a wingman is a neccesity, need 2 sets of eyes to find the road alot of time. When running a double winger, way to many levers to pull for one guy. NYSDOT does run one man plows in this region on 4 lane interstates only. tried it on 2 lane state roads and found it was to dangerous.


----------



## Plow Boss

Pulled this off the Galion Godwen Site - Nice Ride


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Boss;387505 said:


> Took this about 8 yrs ago near Constableville NY -
> The second truck was stuck in the ditch[/Q


----------



## Plow Boss

some old photos


----------



## Plow Boss

one more shot


----------



## countryboy

What area of C'ville was this?


----------



## Plow Boss

countryboy;388296 said:


> What area of C'ville was this?


It's been awhile, it my memory is right it my have been closer to osceola - between the sportsman & cedar pines


----------



## countryboy

Was that at Fireballs place on North Osceola road?


----------



## Plow Boss

countryboy;388312 said:


> Was that at Fireballs place on North Osceola road?


Yes it was


----------



## countryboy

LOL, stayed there back 10 years ago. Awsome place inside


----------



## Plow Boss

Upstate snowplow video


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;388475 said:


> Upstate snowplow video


I don't know who the driver wants to take out more, the car or the camera person!!


----------



## 2004F550

Here are some pics from my KW dealer, these are the new KW T800 with the front PTO. The yellow one is going to the next town over from me so I'll grab some pics when its upfitted.


----------



## sbrem

2004F550;389461 said:


> Here are some pics from my KW dealer, these are the new KW T800 with the front PTO. The yellow one is going to the next town over from me so I'll grab some pics when its upfitted.


You don't see single axle T800s very often. Nice looking trucks!


----------



## Big Chief

*Always W/ wingman*

The roads I plow with my 2 Oshkosh's I have to have a wingman cause when you post up that wing will spin you around in a split second and on these roads it"s over.


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Oregon DOT pics*

I was driving through Ashland, Oregon yesterday and know of a spot going up the summit that always has some good stuff.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And a few more.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from Oregon. Curry County.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Caught this one off a web cam in Cooke city Mt.


----------



## Oshkosh

*The Big stuff going the way of the Auctions*

Well this month alone I have heard about a half dozen Snow fighters hitting the auction block.
Kind of sad as some may end up as scrap!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Another*



Oshkosh;392420 said:


> Well this month alone I have heard about a half dozen Snow fighters hitting the auction block.
> Kind of sad as some may end up as scrap!!!


And another


----------



## Oshkosh

*And Another*



Oshkosh;392421 said:


> And another


And another Maine Dot Big FWD 54,000gvw...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Another*



Oshkosh;392422 said:


> And another Maine Dot Big FWD 54,000gvw...


Yes another


----------



## Oshkosh

*One more ole girl being auctioned...*



Oshkosh;392423 said:


> Yes another


Who knows where these will end up???


----------



## Oshkosh

*More Maine DOT trucks waiting for their fate...*



Oshkosh;392424 said:


> Who knows where these will end up???


Maine DOT trucks waiting for their fate...They are stacked four deep...


----------



## Oshkosh

*MT Blower up for Auction*



Oshkosh;392425 said:


> Maine DOT trucks waiting for their fate...They are stacked four deep...


Here is an FWD Blower out in MT up for auction.


----------



## New Heights

Here are some pics I took today. Theese are all in a private colection of firetrucks. I dont know what he is doing with them, they are part of a 144 truck collection.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Looks like he ....*



New Heights;392448 said:


> Here are some pics I took today. Theese are all in a private colection of firetrucks. I dont know what he is doing with them, they are part of a 144 truck collection.


 Wow, I recognize those.....He must buy from the Foot up here in MA.
Two are my ole buddies Franks trucks and the Foot had the blower that just went off at Mass Highway auction...
Nice photos.


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh-

Those are some neat ones.

That Maine DOT FWD, do you know anything about it? AS far as did MEDOT get it new, buy it secondhand, etc., or if there were more than one of these? I've only seen one picture of one, just wondering if it's a one of a kind.

And is that big old red double-wing IH 4x4 from Watertown, Mass?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Hi*



vplow;392452 said:


> Oshkosh-
> 
> Those are some neat ones.
> 
> That Maine DOT FWD, do you know anything about it? AS far as did MEDOT get it new, buy it secondhand, etc., or if there were more than one of these? I've only seen one picture of one, just wondering if it's a one of a kind.
> 
> And is that big old red double-wing IH 4x4 from Watertown, Mass?


 As far as I know the Maine DOT FWD was purchased new by the state.I am pretty sure it is one of the last snow fighters that they have.It is listed as non running which could be anything from a dead set of batteries to a blown motor...??? Most likely something simple as the State doesn't have any money to maintain anything right now...
The Big Int is out in the Watertown NY (Tug Hill) Area. A buddy sent me out the listing..
Below is how they listed the FWD,notice the mileage,low...
1967 FWD DUMP TRUCK 33,976miles TOW, DOES NOT RUN, NO HYD. VALVE BODY,


----------



## New Heights

The trucks were in a warehouse in Middletown NY. From what I hear this guy buys every thing intersting and restores it, mostly fire trucks. He is looking to open a museaum up there. You have to see the Walter it looks like its brand new.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;392423 said:


> Yes another


My favorite! So sad to see all the good iron leaving.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Cool....*



New Heights;392478 said:


> The trucks were in a warehouse in Middletown NY. From what I hear this guy buys every thing intersting and restores it, mostly fire trucks. He is looking to open a museaum up there. You have to see the Walter it looks like its brand new.


 I am glad someone is collecting some of the snow fighters to save...Would be nice to see them on display someday.
Frank had said he had a $12,000 restoration done,must have been a profitable season....lol
I have heard/seen allot of snow fighters being cut up as scrap, prices have been high.
Steve McLean in Limerick has a 60's Coleman 4x4 snow fighter truck that guy would love. I am sure there where less made than any Walters and it is 100% operational,double wing etc....Would be a great museum piece..... It is actually the only one I have ever seen...
If I had the money I would be saving some of these myself....


----------



## Oshkosh

*It is sad....*



Plow Chaser;392484 said:


> My favorite! So sad to see all the good iron leaving.


 It is sad to see these well maintained turn key trucks selling for scrap value at auction. 
Some contractor will by it, throw anyone in it to plow and the thing will be beat to death in a couple of seasons...Thats the fate allot of these poor things see.....It is a shame..
Funny thing is you cant buy a used 4x4 pickup for what these sell for...Then again that comes down to having trained operators and there are not many of those around anymore...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Photo of Coleman*

Hi,
Anyone ever see one of these? It was/is a snow fighter built by Coleman who used to do allot of 4x4 conversions for other corp trucks.


----------



## vplow

Well, I've seen that one!

No others though. It is a pretty crazy beast... would love to know where the heck Mclean came up with THAT!

Actually if you or anyone else know or is in a position to find out more about the "story" behind some of the trucks Mclean has/had there are a few I'd love to know more about, as far as where they came from and such. He's a great guy and I would have loved to ask lots of questions the one time I stopped by, but it was late in the day, he was on his way out the door, and I still had 3 hours of driving ahead of me... as it was he stayed late to let me wander the lot and take pictures.


----------



## vplow

"Coleman who used to do allot of 4x4 conversions for other corp trucks."

Did Coleman do conversions, or did tehy just build trucks and also sell their 4x4 driveline parts to 3rd parties who did the atcual conversions?

I know Coleman built their own trucks, but I'm not sure if they actually did the conversions?

At least here in the northeast most trucks with Coleman conversions were done by Howe Bros. in Troy, NY and labelled "Howe-Coleman". Perhaps conversions for western customers were actually doen by Coleman though? Although, come to think of it I guess maybe Coleman did do some, I've seen ads for IH KB 4x4s and IIRC they were just IH and COleman, no Howe. Not sure though if they were conversions by Coleman, OR were factory-built as 4x4s by IH using Coleman parts.


----------



## Oshkosh

*That I am unsure about..*

Good question on how much Coleman actually did as I was just referring to the coleman parts, except for that one snow fighter that they did manage to put together that we know of.
Steve is very secretive about where the trucks have come from.If we(Consumer) knew where they came from then it would be public record for what he paid etc... So he keeps that very close to the chest...
Which trucks did you have questions about? I may know some of the history,then again I may not.lol
I am pretty sure that Coleman was a gov truck,Airforce base???



vplow;392697 said:


> "Coleman who used to do allot of 4x4 conversions for other corp trucks."
> 
> Did Coleman do conversions, or did tehy just build trucks and also sell their 4x4 driveline parts to 3rd parties who did the atcual conversions?
> 
> I know Coleman built their own trucks, but I'm not sure if they actually did the conversions?
> 
> At least here in the northeast most trucks with Coleman conversions were done by Howe Bros. in Troy, NY and labelled "Howe-Coleman". Perhaps conversions for western customers were actually doen by Coleman though? Although, come to think of it I guess maybe Coleman did do some, I've seen ads for IH KB 4x4s and IIRC they were just IH and COleman, no Howe. Not sure though if they were conversions by Coleman, OR were factory-built as 4x4s by IH using Coleman parts.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice FWD on Ebay*

Theres a pretty clean low mileage FWD on ebay..


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh-

Coleman definitely built trucks, I have seen some pics of some real oldies (I mean like 20s or 30 maybe) and I know that Colorado DOT at one time had several COleman snowfighters, but they are much different and older looking (would guess 40s, 50s, maybe early 60s?) than the one Steve has. I've never seen or seen a photo of another quite like that one though.

OK, a couple I can think of off the top of my head at Mcelans that I'd lvoe to knwo soemthing about would be the yellow IH (loadstar/fleetstar?) with the Howe-Coleman conversion (that makes it look like almost it's on stilts) that he had for a while (not sure if still does). There was also a junker (pretty much just the cab) of an old yellow Osh that said "Town of Granville" that I'd love to know WHICH Granville it was from (NY? CT? other?). There were also a couple of red P-series Oshs (one had a black hood, and I think one may have had a 5th wheel), when I was there they were sitting up on the berm with a bunch of military airfield-style Oshs. Oh yeah... I'd LOVE to know where on earth that red Diamond REO 4x4 came from too! Again just a bizarre creature.  I'd love to knwo where they all came from, but those are some of the ones that are just so neat or strange or bizarre, or that I have suspicions they may have come from locations I'm familiar with.

I'm a bit fo a "historian" when it coems to knowing where the trucks came from, when they were made etc. I also build models, so if a truck is really neat AND from somewhere geographically that I have ties to (nearby, near family, places I regularly pass through or like to go on vacation, etc.) it makes it a potential modeling idea!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Wish I had paid more attention...*

Lol, I know the International or one like it that you are talking about...The Fords sit up high also with that axle under them. Didnt really pay attention to any of them I guess only the ones I was interested in potentially running...Did you see the B model Mack 6 wheel dump with the axle under it? That was a cool truck...Most of the gas jobs have been cut up for scrap...Pull the pumpkins,transfer cases and cut them up.
I can tell you that 99% of his trucks are from the Northeast and as many as he can get from Maine towns,Gov etc... Keeps the shipping down to a minimum .As supply has gotten low with the towns going with corporate trucks he has branched out over the Northeast; PA and NY but again shipping raises prices..I know a few came from MA,CT,NH,ME.PA and NY...
The town next to the one I grew up in(Swampscott,Ma) had AWD Diamond Reos, in fact for a while all their trucks 6 wheelers where Diamond Reos.The city of Salem had a bunch of Walters. We only had graders and still have two setup to plow.
Well heading over to Laconia in a few hours,time for some sleep.lol


----------



## Oshkosh

*Heres another 4X4*

Here is another auction truck; 1982 Ford F8000 4x4,Cat diesel with 41,000 miles.


----------



## vplow

Yes, most trucks with the H-C 4x4 conversions sit high... but that yellow IH for some reason seems extreme. Maybe just because it's a relatively small truck, so with that little cab and bubblenose jacked way up like that it's more obvious. Like the Ford you just posted, you can see it sits pretty high... but it doesn;t look as carzy as that IH!

If you ever happen to ask Steve about any of those trucks I'd love to know...


----------



## New Heights

Do you guys have any idea what these trucks are selling for?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Sold for $3,000*



Oshkosh;392422 said:


> And another Maine Dot Big FWD 54,000gvw...


Update;
The Maine DOT FWD sold for $3,000-


----------



## New Heights

That's sad, that is not even a down payment on a new truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;392936 said:


> Update;
> The Maine DOT FWD sold for $3,000-


If I was still living back east, I would start a snowplow museum and rescue those great plows at those prices!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Update$$*

Update this one just sold for $2,150-



Oshkosh;392756 said:


> Here is another auction truck; 1982 Ford F8000 4x4,Cat diesel with 41,000 miles.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is another Oshkosh hitting the block...*

1973 Oshkosh P2025-1E1 Dump Truck
S/N# 1673C69D2290, 127939 mi, 5349 hrs

CAT 250 diesel engine, 5-spd main w/ 4-spd aux., 4WD, 23K rears, single axle, 10-ft dump body, 12R/22.5 tires, 162-in wheel base, sold with plow. Re-built rear end & transmission, (3) new air tanks, new exhaust system in '00, new block heater in '99, new right front spring assembly in '00, new generator in '02, new ball & socket assembly in '04. Truck runs, drives & operates, overall fair condition.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Wayland, NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Sangerfield, NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ex NYS Thruway Mack R Steelhood. I loved these trucks, but like with everything else, out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Thats a rare left hang only wing NYS mack. Very nice.


----------



## Plow Chaser

itsgottobegreen;393062 said:


> Thats a rare left hang only wing NYS mack. Very nice.


Actually those left siders are still really common. Stop by a Thruway yard and you will find current trucks with them. Most have the double wing cage so they can swap from the left or right. I spoke to a Thruway super last winter and he said that the Thruway never runs double wings.


----------



## vplow

True... but outside of NYSTA, pretty rare! PennDOT does have Mack tandems which have wings on the left side only as well though. But those are about the only two places I've ever seen left-side-only wings.


----------



## Plow Chaser

vplow;393087 said:


> True... but outside of NYSTA, pretty rare! PennDOT does have Mack tandems which have wings on the left side only as well though. But those are about the only two places I've ever seen left-side-only wings.


I've seen pics of an Oshkosh with a left handed wing in Mass. or Conn. somewhere, but you are right, rare outside of the Thruway and PennDot realm. Unless you have miles and miles of shoulders on the left side, really no need for them. A reversible blade can do the trick!


----------



## WingPlow

hey guys...new to the site, and wanted to say hi

also i,ve been at the plowing game in CT for alot of years and have never seen a left side wing here, either on a state truck or a local town


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Well at least ya got wings up there. Maryland last year just started to put wings on thier trucks around there. But they are those goofy ones that mount in the center of truck and have a single mount point. But then again Maryland is getting stupid and starting to run axel/bumper mount on plow blades. Instead of full frame mount plows like all the other states around here. The axel/bumper mount plows is what most of the contractor run on their tri-axels which the state provides.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Hey oshkosh, in the last pic in post 1387, there is a tube connected to the exhaust leading to the back of the rig.....what is that tube for? 

I'm loving all of these pics of the DOT rigs, absolutely awesome, would be cool to take a ride with you one day on your trips where you see all of these!! lol


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;393088 said:


> I've seen pics of an Oshkosh with a left handed wing in Mass. or Conn. somewhere, but you are right, rare outside of the Thruway and PennDot realm. Unless you have miles and miles of shoulders on the left side, really no need for them. A reversible blade can do the trick!


There were some pics on this thread several months back of a MassPike Oshkosh that had been completely remanufactured by the 'Pike maintenance staff, including the most recent P/MPT style cab. It was an '87 6X6 that was originally delivered with a RH wing setup. When rebuilt, the RH wing was removed, and a LH wing assembly was installed. I've got the pics on disc, but the files exceed the site limits


----------



## oshkosh619

oshkosh619;393223 said:


> There were some pics on this thread several months back of a MassPike Oshkosh that had been completely remanufactured by the 'Pike maintenance staff, including the most recent P/MPT style cab. It was an '87 6X6 that was originally delivered with a RH wing setup. When rebuilt, the RH wing was removed, and a LH wing assembly was installed. I've got the pics on disc, but the files exceed the site limits


Ahhh,, here we are! Found an acceptable sized version in my archive. Not sure who the original photographer is, but any/all credit goes to them....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Tenco set up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another Town of Sangerfield


----------



## Oshkosh

*Looks like they*

Hi,
It looks like they are using the exhaust to heat the spreader hopper.
We have a smaller but similar setup on our spreaders.The older Ford Powerstroke is off the exhaust and the new Duramax has an electric/diesel furnace that heats the hopper.As with the 07 it is illegal to modify the exhaust in any manor and the owners didn't want to take any chance on a $50,000+ pickup.lol It will be closer to $60,000 when the plow is mounted. 
The photo is of the Ford setup.The exhaust comes into the hopper jacket on the Pass side and exits into the chute on the drivers side.



mcwlandscaping;393212 said:


> Hey oshkosh, in the last pic in post 1387, there is a tube connected to the exhaust leading to the back of the rig.....what is that tube for?
> 
> I'm loving all of these pics of the DOT rigs, absolutely awesome, would be cool to take a ride with you one day on your trips where you see all of these!! lol


----------



## WingPlow

is the exhaust running into the hopper to keep the sand from freezing ???

if your running a salt/sand mix or a 100% salt load...whats the need for the heat ?


----------



## New Heights

Here is a pic of Hasbrouck Heights,NJ 49 Ford Snow-go, it was originaly from Paterson, NJ and purchased by Heights in the '60 for a buck. It had a complete resto in 2000, and they still use it to clear snow piles from the main streets.


----------



## Plow Chaser

New Heights;393261 said:


> Here is a pic of Hasbrouck Heights,NJ 49 Ford Snow-go, it was originaly from Paterson, NJ and purchased by Heights in the '60 for a buck. It had a complete resto in 2000, and they still use it to clear snow piles from the main streets.


Wow!! Great piece of snow removal history there! The resto job came out great too!


----------



## Oshkosh

*That is a...*

I agree, what a neat rig....Nice to see some of the old stuff still out earning its keep....And being kept so nice...



New Heights;393261 said:


> Here is a pic of Hasbrouck Heights,NJ 49 Ford Snow-go, it was originaly from Paterson, NJ and purchased by Heights in the '60 for a buck. It had a complete resto in 2000, and they still use it to clear snow piles from the main streets.


----------



## Oshkosh

*To heat the sand/salt/calcium*

Whether sand/sand/salt or calcium any moisture in it and it will freeze harder than a rock...We don't use much sand mostly calcium and salt..
The winds up above the tree line for instance today where blowing a steady 50-57 mph so it is a necessity for us to have heated spreader bodies.
We may send a loaded truck up the hill on standby knowing something is going to move threw and he may have to sit for two hours or more and that is where they have run into trouble in the past.All for public safety...



WingPlow;393255 said:


> is the exhaust running into the hopper to keep the sand from freezing ???
> 
> if your running a salt/sand mix or a 100% salt load...whats the need for the heat ?


----------



## Kwagman

White Plains NY









Greenburgh NY









Boston MA









NYDOT


----------



## vplow

If I've got my chemistry right, salt only lowers the melting point of water, or melts ice into water, when it is in an "activated" brine state (this is what the fuss about pre-wet systems is about). So while counterintuitive, if you've got snow or rain falling onto a pile of salt and freezing up at a faster rate than the rate at which the moisture is dissolving the salt, you'll soon really have "rock salt".


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kwagman;393372 said:


> White Plains NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenburgh NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston MA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYDOT


I've been to that x365 site before and there are some great pics. But how do you call that White Plains Freightliner a plow??!! The Greenburgh stuff is pretty bad a$$ tho.

Hold on for next week, I should have some real iron showing up here.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I can't take credit for this photo because it was found online somewhere. Albany NY DPW


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another one from Albany.


----------



## Kwagman

Plow Chaser;393378 said:


> I've been to that x365 site before and there are some great pics. But how do you call that White Plains Freightliner a plow??!! The Greenburgh stuff is pretty bad a$$ tho.
> 
> Hold on for next week, I should have some real iron showing up here.


that site (







is great. i like some freightliner, like WP's, so i posted it. in the winter, a big plow is placed on it. I also like the Greenburgh stuff however most of their trucks only have the single rear axile, with the big trucks i like 2.


----------



## Kwagman

here is the great site


----------



## Kwagman

here.... x635photos.com

here is another but not mine. This is a rye NY DPW truck. this storm dumped 2ft in the area


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kwagman;393385 said:


> here.... x635photos.com
> 
> here is another but not mine. This is a rye NY DPW truck. this storm dumped 2ft in the area


Are you the owner of the X365 photos site?


----------



## Kwagman

no but i know him. he is a hartsdale, NY Fire Fighter.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Nice pics PlowChaser. Seeing those pics makes me want to be plowing. No rush though...at least 4-5 more months.


----------



## Plow Chaser

06HD BOSS;393393 said:


> Nice pics PlowChaser. Seeing those pics makes me want to be plowing. No rush though...at least 4-5 more months.


Thanks HD BOSS. I'm heading back to NY this weekend and by the time next week is up, I'm am sure I will have 100s more to post!


----------



## streetsurfin'

Hey Kwagman, I see you're in Rye. We went through there last month and ate at Piazza pizzeria. small world. It must be fun to plow in that area the way the streets are laid out.


----------



## Kwagman

streetsurfin';393399 said:


> Hey Kwagman, I see you're in Rye. We went through there last month and ate at Piazza pizzeria. small world. It must be fun to plow in that area the way the streets are laid out.
> 
> i love Piazza pizzeria, it is the only pizza delivery place in Rye. It is very fun to navigate the streets in our area of westchester county.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Another Oshkosh leaving service.*

Here is another Oshkosh that hit the auction block and the final sales price was $1,600-

1978 OshKosh 4x4 Plow.
Cummins diesel, runs and operates, sold without plow and wing, overall fair condition.


----------



## Oshkosh

*More*

Even the more modern 4x4 stuff at auction selling for .01 on the dollar. Selling price $2,800-

1983 International S1854 4x4 Dump Truck with Plow and Spreader
67,280 Miles
Inspection 6/07
8 Cyl
Standard Shift Transmission
Single Axle
Class 8
26,000 GVWR


----------



## DeereFarmer

People are getting AMAZING deals on these trucks!


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Oshkosh;393238 said:


> Hi,
> It looks like they are using the exhaust to heat the spreader hopper.
> We have a smaller but similar setup on our spreaders.The older Ford Powerstroke is off the exhaust and the new Duramax has an electric/diesel furnace that heats the hopper.As with the 07 it is illegal to modify the exhaust in any manor and the owners didn't want to take any chance on a $50,000+ pickup.lol It will be closer to $60,000 when the plow is mounted.
> The photo is of the Ford setup.The exhaust comes into the hopper jacket on the Pass side and exits into the chute on the drivers side.


Is there a lot of power lose from doing that? And is the jacket just another skin wraped around the hopper?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Not that we notice...*

Hi,
I am sure it isn't the smoothest flowing exhaust with the diverter box from the tail pipe up to the spreader.You flip a lever and it can go either way...If you have ever seen a heated body on a dump truck some of them use a similar diverter box setup.
On both hoppers there is a stainless skin all the way around the spreader covering the ribs .The Ford then exits the pass side into the chute just above the spinner heating that also.The Duramax has a furnace and recirculates the heat within the hopper so once its up to temperature it just maintains a constant.
As far as do we notice a difference we are in low gear most of the time not going over 25 mph so for us it isn't an issue.We have 4x4 bye pass setups when we are just patrolling so we can be in low in 2wd.
All our trucks are also setup to pull the drags to groom the gravel roads on the hill.When they arnt doing that we are AAA on the mountain helping with overheated engines and transmissions...



mcwlandscaping;393547 said:


> Is there a lot of power lose from doing that? And is the jacket just another skin wraped around the hopper?


----------



## Plow Boss

found online


----------



## Plow Boss

Amherst NH Site


----------



## Plow Chaser

Lots of Freightliners so far!


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Oneida County DPW


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Freightliners. I hate all the chrome, but do like the styling of these trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found a nice old Brockway 761. Don't see too many of these anymore.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Plainfield


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Plymouth


----------



## Plow Chaser

County of Chenango


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Utica. They sure know how to trash an Oshkosh.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old Chevy sitting.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old Walter Snow-Fighter.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'll end with a V!


----------



## lakeeffect

Hope you have time to make it up on the Hill and see some real snowfighters. Not the same as going in winter though.


----------



## oshkosh619

City of Utica. They sure know how to trash an Oshkosh.

Somebody needs a severe beating for treating an Oshkosh like that! Judging by the condition of the other trucks, including the newer Sterling, I'd say keeping the fleet looking decent is a low priority in Utica... just look at that hood... looks like it was painted with _*flat*_ orange paint, and with a wire brush, no less!


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;393599 said:


> Hope you have time to make it up on the Hill and see some real snowfighters. Not the same as going in winter though.


Found some great gems today, got to hit a few places not too far from the hill, Ava, Boonville, Western. The old iron still exists and it seemed that every place still had 1 or 2 ready to battle a storm. Pics to follow!


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;393606 said:


> City of Utica. They sure know how to trash an Oshkosh.
> 
> Somebody needs a severe beating for treating an Oshkosh like that! Judging by the condition of the other trucks, including the newer Sterling, I'd say keeping the fleet looking decent is a low priority in Utica... just look at that hood... looks like it was painted with _*flat*_ orange paint, and with a wire brush, no less!


That's the Utica way. Beat everything to crap, get new trucks, beat those to crap, then complain the city has no money and crappy equipment. All the towns I've gone to have immaculate Walters, Oshkoshes, FWD, Internationals, you name it. Utica's all worn down.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Steuben


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Boonville


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Ava. Spotless Walters. Incredible truck!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Western


----------



## Plow Chaser

More to follow soon...


----------



## lakeeffect

You got head up to places like Montague, Pickney, Worth, Redfield and some of those places further up on the hill. Heading the right direction though, LOL


----------



## ultimate plow

Not the best pictures but some I found from a snowplow competition in the chicago suburbs.


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## Oshkosh

*Your killing me....*

Great job on hunting down some of the AWD's ...Those 2wd trucks are nice also but something about an AWD....Makes me want one or two....

=Plow Chaser;393642]More to follow soon...[/QUOTE]


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Thats a nice fleet of trucks, ultimate!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Couple of Brockways.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Barely anything left to this one.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Hey Plow Chaser, I have a questionm for you. Why do you think all these trucks are just sitting here rotting away. With the price of steel I would think that they would all be in the crusher by now. I'm sure the demand for parts or restoration rigs is low. I just hate to see all these fine trucks sitting and wasting away to nothing.


----------



## Plow Chaser

First Time Out;393819 said:


> Hey Plow Chaser, I have a questionm for you. Why do you think all these trucks are just sitting here rotting away. With the price of steel I would think that they would all be in the crusher by now. I'm sure the demand for parts or restoration rigs is low. I just hate to see all these fine trucks sitting and wasting away to nothing.


First Time Out,

I wish I had the answer. The pics of the Brocs were both in old scrap/truck sales yards. Some stuff I figure the guys just forget about and leave them there. So many places I've seen just leave trucks out hoping someone will buy them. And with the highway departments, they keep these trucks, but then have hard times getting parts for them. They go out to auction, someone buys it up cheap, then it sits, goes to scrap. I met a highway supt. today and he pulled out a 1970s Walter V plow for me. Asked me if I wanted to buy it, next year, it's for sale. You look in one side of the garage, old beasts of FWD, Walter, Mack. Other side, all new Internationals. It's just the sign of the times I am hesitant to see happen. Hence why I'm out like wild fire everytime I come back home to NY to photograph all I can. It's still out there, lots of it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Lots of NYSDOT. Went behind the local DOT maintenance yard and found tons of stuff. The manager treated my friend and I like terrorists and questioned us up and down. Yet the local town guys would let you drive any truck you wanted!


----------



## Plow Chaser

More NYSDOT trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Marcy, NY International


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Russia, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

More of Russia


----------



## DeereFarmer

Plow Chaser;393827 said:


> Hence why I'm out like wild fire everytime I come back home to NY to photograph all I can. It's still out there, lots of it.


You have some of the best pics on here. I love this thread. I'm 19 and wish I could've been around when these trucks were all in their prime.


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

Man I love Illinois DOT trucks. Just look at it.


----------



## ultimate plow

And you thought only new york used garbage trucks with plows. All chicago streets and san garbage trucks have the ability to hook up


----------



## Plow Chaser

First Time Out;393875 said:


> You have some of the best pics on here. I love this thread. I'm 19 and wish I could've been around when these trucks were all in their prime.


Thanks man. I'm 30 and have been going crazy for these trucks since I was 10 years old. It gets worse as you get older. Just keep looking around, you'll still find these trucks across the Northeast still working.


----------



## streetsurfin'

*Way to represent*

Hey, thanks for representing our area UltimatePlow! It's a shame they shut down the Glenview airbase. I'm sure they had some cool old stuff.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Look at the 2 big brutes I found for sale in PA.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another shot of one of the big brutes.


----------



## ultimate plow

Skokie IL


----------



## ultimate plow

Skokie IL


----------



## ultimate plow

Old IDOT truck


----------



## ultimate plow

Downers grove


----------



## ultimate plow

Skokie


----------



## Mark13

Were those pictures of the Skokie trucks taken at the public works? If so I believe it is right behind one of the firestations my dad sometimes is at.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Boonville NY. 1960s (I believe) Walters blower.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Trenton


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Steuben


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old NYSDOT Louie sitting in a junkyard.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Back in the day


----------



## Plow Chaser

Thrashed Oneida County FWD Sno-Go


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Russia NY


----------



## neman

*Seagrave bringing back "FWD"?*

If you look at the Seagrave homepage they have a image of the "FWD" symbol and the words,"STAY TUNED! "

http://www.seagrave.com/index.cfm

How long has it been since a FWD has been made?


----------



## oshkosh619

neman;394434 said:


> If you look at the Seagrave homepage they have a image of the "FWD" symbol and the words,"STAY TUNED! "
> 
> http://www.seagrave.com/index.cfm
> 
> How long has it been since a FWD has been made?


Wasn't their last snow fighter produced in '94? Ryan, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;394350 said:


> Town of Trenton


I *LIKE* that Granite! Looks like a great subject for a First Gear 1/34 kit-bash!


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;394466 said:


> Wasn't their last snow fighter produced in '94? Ryan, correct me if I'm wrong


I believe it was in 94. I heard rumors about 2 years ago about FWD coming back out with a truck that will compete with Oshkosh. Looks like we have it coming again!


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;394467 said:


> I *LIKE* that Granite! Looks like a great subject for a First Gear 1/34 kit-bash!


If only First Gear would stop with the 10 hole Alcoa crap on their Granite plows!!! The new Paystar for Colorado DOT that's coming out in September is pretty awesome too!


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;394480 said:


> If only First Gear would stop with the 10 hole Alcoa crap on their Granite plows!!! The new Paystar for Colorado DOT that's coming out in September is pretty awesome too!


I saw that one! You're right... they need to put some REAL wheels on those trucks. Alcoas are OK if it's replicating a contractors truck, but most (not all) DPW's I've seen leave the fancy wheels to the private sector. I also took your advice and grabbed one of the 1/34 O'Hare Granites. I'm toying with the idea of trying to substitute more "substantial" Mack spoke wheels from one of my R models for those Alcoas and see if it works (will definately make it look tougher!!). BTW Ryan, how's the 1/25 Bridgewater Oshkosh project coming? Last photos were impressive.

Also, a "heads-up" for fellow plow modelers....for those of you who bought and liked the Sword Oshkosh, I've heard tell that Chuck Sword, the owner of the company (he owns DHS Diecast too) is looking for new ideas for current molds. Drop him a line or email and tell him you want to see Oshkosh P's produced with sander bodies, highway plows (as opposed to runway plows), wings, ect. With enough interest, it just might happen!

I know, I know... I'm WAY off topic.... I'll stop talking about "little" plows now.. sorry!

Mike


----------



## dieacst

I also heard that Chuck from DHS is coming out with a runway sweeper and blower for the Oshkosh plows...ROB>>>


----------



## oshkosh619

dieacst;394533 said:


> I also heard that Chuck from DHS is coming out with a runway sweeper and blower for the Oshkosh plows...ROB>>>


I've heard that people (including me) have suggested models like that to Chuck, but have not heard any rumors through the usual sources saying it might actually happen. In fact, none of the emails I've sent have ever have even been answered. Where'd you get your info?


----------



## Plow Chaser

When the trucks aren't there, I like to shoot photos of the plows just laying around. Old and new!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And some more...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Last bunch


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

Kansas City International Airport with 18' & 22' runway plows, 15' dump bodies, and 10' spreaders.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

Well, there are a couple of trucks with 15' bodies. Not sure on the older trucks.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

Maybe this picture will turn out better. The other one was a little small.


----------



## Plow Boss

NJ DOT Action


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;394726 said:


> And some more...


I'll take old Maxim F model pumper sitting out behind those plows! To me, Maxims are the Oshkosh or Walters of fire trucks.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Schuyler NY old beat up Walters


----------



## Plow Boss

*Work In Progress*

5 to Orange Town NY - So I'am Told


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was out in Yellowstone a couple weeks ago and found this at a garage in Idaho. Yes that blade is mounted on the dozer. You can see the normal dozer blade to the right.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

Kansas City International Airport


----------



## Plow Boss

A new International


----------



## Newdude

hey plow chaser, i have a ?. i noticed that you have an extreme amount of photos of NY plow trucks. seeing that you come to NY, have you ever taken any photos of trucks up in western NY?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Newdude;398057 said:


> hey plow chaser, i have a ?. i noticed that you have an extreme amount of photos of NY plow trucks. seeing that you come to NY, have you ever taken any photos of trucks up in western NY?


Newdude, I never really ventured out much to western NY. There was so much in my own backyard in the Mohawk Valley region that my plow hunts were mostly local. No doubt I'd love to see what's out near Rochester and Buffalo, and southern parts of NY as well. I figure over time, I'll wind up hitting them and posting like crazy here!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this sweet relic for sale in North Lake Tahoe over the weekend.


----------



## grandview

We don't use plow trucks here in Buffalo, we shovel all the streets!


----------



## New Heights

Plow Chaser;398705 said:


> Found this sweet relic for sale in North Lake Tahoe over the weekend.


What was the make of this truck. what body was on the back?


----------



## Plow Chaser

New Heights;398889 said:


> What was the make of this truck. what body was on the back?


International M-Series. I believe the body on the back was a roll off of some sort.


----------



## snow

The next series of phots were on Petrowsky Auctioneers site, i guess B&T Construction who owned the following trucks ceased operations early in 2007.


----------



## snow

FWD sander


----------



## snow

cab and chassic


----------



## snow

Sander truck


----------



## snow

snowblower


----------



## snow

The following pictures were purchased from at a show in Mass. Heres some pix of the Town of Methuen Highway Department.


----------



## snow

another...........


----------



## snow

Salvaged FWD


----------



## snow

Walters waiting to go out..


----------



## snow

Town of Hull Walters, date on back of picture was 11-2-1977


----------



## snow

Two autocars


----------



## snow

A unique piece


----------



## snow

Vintage FWD


----------



## snow

Mack B81 sander truck


----------



## snow

Oshkosh, possibly one of the Kemp Brothers collection


----------



## snow

Oshkosh...


----------



## snow

Oshkosh with wing plow


----------



## snow

I took this picture at the Hudson, MA truck show earlier this month. I believe Big Wheel Truck Sales from Mass owns this now.


----------



## snow

Old walters


----------



## snow

Walters from the Kemp Brothers collection.


----------



## snow

Walters from Maine


----------



## snow

Old and forgotten?


----------



## snow

Another view...


----------



## snow

Old town walters


----------



## snow

sander truck


----------



## snow

Waiting for some use..


----------



## oshkosh619

You guys wanna see some _*beautiful*_, *LARGE* pictures of real snow fightin' iron, do yourselves a favor... click on Snow's link to his webpage and scroll down to the "Hoeing Snowfighters" folder. I just did.... GREAT pics of Oshkoshes, FWDs, Walters and Macks, both relatively recent and older vintage units in his fleet, pretty much all in great shape. Hoeing's yard is one place I have to visit! Keep posting those snowfighters, Snow! Nice work! Needless to say, I have a new background photo for my desktop.


----------



## dzrick

Here's what we use.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

Dam picture wont attach.


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;399910 said:


> You guys wanna see some _*beautiful*_, *LARGE* pictures of real snow fightin' iron, do yourselves a favor... click on Snow's link to his webpage and scroll down to the "Hoeing Snowfighters" folder. I just did.... GREAT pics of Oshkoshes, FWDs, Walters and Macks, both relatively recent and older vintage units in his fleet, pretty much all in great shape. Hoeing's yard is one place I have to visit! Keep posting those snowfighters, Snow! Nice work! Needless to say, I have a new background photo for my desktop.


Awesome stuff for sure!


----------



## DeereFarmer

NOOOO!!! I missed the Hudson, MA show again. That is the third year in a row!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

Kansas City International Airport

International Paystar 5000
Warren 15' Dump Body
Donovan Electric Tarp System
Force America Central Hydraulics
Henke 22' Poly Runway Plow


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

That didnt work


----------



## Mike_PS

Kevin Kendrick;400094 said:


> That didnt work


are you making sure the picture isn't too large for the site?...if it is the image won't upload to the site


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Nashua City truck outside of my house....notice the belly blade


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

are you making sure the picture isn't too large for the site?...if it is the image won't upload to the site

I got a really cool picture that I resized to 97kb, but I cant get it to attach.


----------



## Mike_PS

also make sure the image is no larger than 800x800 or it will not load either


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

Aha!! Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

Kansas City International Airport Lineup

All that work for one simple photo.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some former town plows up for sale.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Kevin Kendrick;400138 said:


> Kansas City International Airport Lineup
> 
> All that work for one simple photo.


What do they use those trucks for year round? Even if they need some, they can't use all of them can they? Do they "summerize" any of the ones that aren't going to be used until winter to keep them in good condition?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

The chassis mounted spreader trucks are dedicated plow trucks. When its not snowing, they sit inside the garage. They have some 1970 trucks that have less than 30,000 miles on them. The dump trucks are used all year round.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

BTW, they do not "summerize" their trucks. They do winterize them but they are NOT in good shape. They have brand new trucks that we delivered to them a few months ago that came back for some "tweaking", and they had already trashed out the cabs.


----------



## dieacst

*kevin kendrick*

Kevin what is your e-mail . I want to know if you have any other airport snow removal pics...


----------



## Plow Boss

*Sept 8 Auction*

@ The Town Of Lansing Highway Dept


----------



## ultimate plow

Plow Boss;395662 said:


> A new International


I like this truck


----------



## Plow Chaser

These are from some on Frink brochures.


----------



## Plow Boss

*1974 Walters For Sale $8000.00*



Plow Chaser;393835 said:


> Town of Russia, NY


Plow Chaser I saw this in a magazine the other day for sale - also the Ford L8000 you posted pictures of - # 1523.
Do you know what is replaceing them?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;402793 said:


> Plow Chaser I saw this in a magazine the other day for sale - also the Ford L8000 you posted pictures of - # 1523.
> Do you know what is replaceing them?


This Mack R model they bought used. A double winged Mack is great and all, but nothing like the Walters. The Supt. was telling me he was thinking about getting rid of the Walters. Sure am glad I got to take pictures of it when I did.

BTW, what magazine was this in? I need to subscribe? TNT?


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;402839 said:


> This Mack R model they bought used. A double winged Mack is great and all, but nothing like the Walters. The Supt. was telling me he was thinking about getting rid of the Walters. Sure am glad I got to take pictures of it when I did.
> 
> BTW, what magazine was this in? I need to subscribe? TNT?


The magazine is called Superintendent's PROFILE and Product - Service Directory
http://www.profilepublications.com/


----------



## Plow Boss

*Auction Yesterday $ 852.00*

Orangetown New York


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;402921 said:


> Orangetown New York


I'm still blown away of how cheap these trucks are going for at auction. We need to all throw in a few bucks and buy them up!


----------



## vplow

Plow Chaser-

I meant to mention this to you, I too saw the Russia trucks listed for sale in the Profile.

Yes, deifnitely subscribe!!

As for prices- well, that Orangetown FWD IS pretty well trashed! No glass in the windshield ($$), and I'm sure it's probably been sitting outside that way so probably the cab is totally trashed too. Not saying it isn't surprising how cheap some of the trucks have gone for- BUT I can see why they didn't get much for that one!


----------



## Jay brown

that's probably scrap metal price. lots of scrappers around here buy old equiptment and just scrap it out.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Jay brown;403616 said:


> that's probably scrap metal price. lots of scrappers around here buy old equiptment and just scrap it out.


We can't be scrapping those old beasts like that!! Someone needs to preserve them!!


----------



## shanta74

the plow at hancock airport in syracuse ny this is a 32 foot blade 







sorry the picture is blury i had to resize it could only find a small pic


----------



## Plow Chaser

A friend of mine sent me this photo.


----------



## Tuxx

*Big Trucks*

These pics are from last year.


----------



## Tuxx

*Big Trucks*

Here are more pics


----------



## Tuxx

*Big Trucks*

Here are the rest of them.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Tuxx,

Great pics!! Thanks for posting those.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

New in Dec 06 to CT. These beauties arrive to the DOT garage 2 streets over from me.


----------



## WingPlow

hey there 06HD, what part of CT are ya from ?


----------



## russthebus

*new here*

Sorry I am trying to figure out how to post some pics....

Please if anyone could let me know that would be great!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

russthebus;404607 said:


> Sorry I am trying to figure out how to post some pics....
> 
> Please if anyone could let me know that would be great!!


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15417

Try downloading the program Irfanview and you can resize them and save them to a smaller jpeg and then post them.


----------



## russthebus

*thanks*

I will give it a try


----------



## Newdude

i got some off-season shots from webster. They laid down losse stone on top of oil and were there for a couple hours. Some Suit-Kote trucks too.


----------



## Newdude

more, this time w.trucks.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

WingPlow;404587 said:


> hey there 06HD, what part of CT are ya from ?


Rocky Hill. You?


----------



## WingPlow

i,m out in the sticks...Harwinton


----------



## Plow Chaser

Newdude;405763 said:


> more, this time w.trucks.


I'm not a huge Sterling fan, but man those ones look great. I love the single axle with the spokes. Tough looking trucks.


----------



## russthebus

*Nys Dot Truck*

This truck rolled into the Service Area where I manage a Mobil station. Thought it was picture worthy. Late August, or early September of 2007. NYSDOT All wheel drive international. Said it was a 1998 with a double wing setup.

BTW way couldn't figure out how to actually do a new post! I'm new here...


----------



## Plow Chaser

russthebus;406044 said:


> This truck rolled into the Service Area where I manage a Mobil station. Thought it was picture worthy. Late August, or early September of 2007. NYSDOT All wheel drive international. Said it was a 1998 with a double wing setup.
> 
> BTW way couldn't figure out how to actually do a new post! I'm new here...


Now we are talkin!!! I've only seen 1 other NYSDOT all wheel drive S series like that along Lake Delta and wow it's an awesome truck.


----------



## Tuxx

Heres a couple more


----------



## Tuxx

A few more


----------



## Newdude

Plow Chaser;405932 said:


> I'm not a huge Sterling fan, but man those ones look great. I love the single axle with the spokes. Tough looking trucks.


Yeah. Webster is pretty much an all Sterling/Ford fleet except for a couple Interationals. I think they are single and tandem. Come leaf pickup I should be seeing some so I'll keep'em coming. Question, do you know how i can put up bigger pics but be within the kilobyte restriction??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Newdude;406098 said:


> Yeah. Webster is pretty much an all Sterling/Ford fleet except for a couple Interationals. I think they are single and tandem. Come leaf pickup I should be seeing some so I'll keep'em coming. Question, do you know how i can put up bigger pics but be within the kilobyte restriction??


You have to stay within the allowable height and width dimension criteria, but just save it at a lower jpeg quality. The smaller photos come out more crisp, but the problem is just that. They are smaller. Some of the ones I've posted I've had to save at 30% quality just to get it to fit on the site.


----------



## Newdude

=

Thanks. I'll see if i can edit my posts. EDIT: just noticed I can't. I will redo the trucks, only, for now. lets try it again.


----------



## Newdude

more. The one truck is connected to a rock dumper thing(not sure what it is)


----------



## Newdude

last group for now.


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;406047 said:


> Now we are talkin!!! I've only seen 1 other NYSDOT all wheel drive S series like that along Lake Delta and wow it's an awesome truck.


There are a few of those AWD S series of NYSDOT up here. All the ones up here have frame mounted sanders however, not dump bodies and are used as plows only. A couple of them still have regular routes on the "hill".


----------



## dmax08

The town of webster NY keeps there trucks pretty nice. as i see them all winter as they plow past my shop. they have some nice looking older macks also...


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a NYSDOT Oshkosh that sold Thursday at auction for $2200, with both wings, no front plow.


----------



## lakeeffect

But don't worry they are not getting rid of all the Oshkoshs, just upgrading to a newer one. The next project they have waiting in the wings behind the shop.....


----------



## Newdude

dmax08;406174 said:


> The town of webster NY keeps there trucks pretty nice. as i see them all winter as they plow past my shop. they have some nice looking older macks also...


I have yet to see a mack i think. I will keep my eye open this year. I want to try and get some night action shots, meybe even a video or two. Where in webster are you?


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;406192 said:


> But don't worry they are not getting rid of all the Oshkoshs, just upgrading to a newer one. The next project they have waiting in the wings behind the shop.....


Hey Chris,

Is that at the big DOT yard up your way that I stopped at a few years back? They had tons of great old stuff just sitting back there.


----------



## russthebus

*auction*



lakeeffect;406191 said:


> Here is a NYSDOT Oshkosh that sold Thursday at auction for $2200, with both wings, no front plow.


How do you get the NYSDOTs auction list, I have NYSTA (THruway) But could never figure out where to get the NYSDOT listings...


----------



## russthebus

*snow*

ah ha! Just heard snow in the mountains in the west already on the news!

:redbounce


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;406276 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Is that at the big DOT yard up your way that I stopped at a few years back? They had tons of great old stuff just sitting back there.


Yes the Region 7 facility in Watertown


----------



## lakeeffect

russthebus;406318 said:


> How do you get the NYSDOTs auction list, I have NYSTA (THruway) But could never figure out where to get the NYSDOT listings...


not sure where you would find it on the net, maybe NYS OGS?


----------



## russthebus

*International Harvester*

Check out this old girl. I beleive it came from the Columbia County (NY) auction... Late 50's or early 60's (gaser I believe) no plow though it is all wheel or 4 wheel drive...


----------



## russthebus

*pics*

here is the international harvestor
OPPs forgot to resize first!


----------



## keitha

*NYS Surplus*

Here is a link to the NYS OGS sale site

https://www3.ogs.state.ny.us/surpluspublic/auction/default.asp

Keith


----------



## russthebus

*Ogs*

thanks a lot


----------



## vplow

lakeeffect;406191 said:


> Here is a NYSDOT Oshkosh that sold Thursday at auction for $2200, with both wings, no front plow.


NOOOO!! That old Oshkosh looks to be the one from the yard between Tupper Lake and Saranac.

So what's up with NYSDOT having these old airport Oshs sitting around? Never seen one in DOT paint or anywhere other than parked behind a DOT Regional HQ, guessing they are for OGS/campus/airport type stuff? "


----------



## vplow

keitha;406778 said:


> Here is a link to the NYS OGS sale site
> 
> https://www3.ogs.state.ny.us/surpluspublic/auction/default.asp
> 
> Keith


Do the DOT auctions ever include pics on the website like PennDOT does?


----------



## lakeeffect

vplow;407245 said:


> NOOOO!! That old Oshkosh looks to be the one from the yard between Tupper Lake and Saranac.
> 
> So what's up with NYSDOT having these old airport Oshs sitting around? Never seen one in DOT paint or anywhere other than parked behind a DOT Regional HQ, guessing they are for OGS/campus/airport type stuff? "


 Nope Watertown , Region 7 HQ.

The airport olive drab Oshkosh is a surplus Air Force plow that is a project truck for DOT to turn into a snowfighter.


----------



## vplow

What I meant was, I'm pretty sure that is the Truck from Rt. 3 near Tupper Lake. SInce that's part of Region 7, it would have ended up at Region 7 HQ for the auction. Either that, or NYSDOT has more than one of these and they're identical...

I've seen several pics of old military/airport Oshs a DOT yards, but have yet to actually see one of these painted and in service (blower units notwithstanding, of course).


----------



## Plow Boss

*Sparta Twp Nj*

1987 FWD Auction


----------



## keitha

As the auction approaches they include some pictures and descriptions including know defects


----------



## lakeeffect

vplow;407610 said:


> What I meant was, I'm pretty sure that is the Truck from Rt. 3 near Tupper Lake. SInce that's part of Region 7, it would have ended up at Region 7 HQ for the auction. Either that, or NYSDOT has more than one of these and they're identical...
> 
> I've seen several pics of old military/airport Oshs a DOT yards, but have yet to actually see one of these painted and in service (blower units notwithstanding, of course).


Was used out of the Watertown branch. Good friend is the supervisor there and told me complete history of the truck. If it was in Saranac it was taken up as a loaner from HQ.
This truck had a V plow and double wings and have passed it on the road many times. The rust was starting to take its toll so it went down the road.


----------



## VAhighwayman

*Some Old Oshkosh Photos*

Here's a link to some old Oshkosh photos that a friend has sent me..
enjoy!!
http://oldcarandtruckpictures.com/Oshkosh/


----------



## Tuxx

Here are some pics from 2002 North American Snow Conference in Columbus,Oh


----------



## Tuxx

Here are the rest


----------



## Plow Boss

*Out With the Old In With The New*

New Haven NY Auction


----------



## Plow Boss

*Some More Old Timer Up For Auction*

New Haven NY


----------



## WingPlow

great old iron ...that paystar is sweet !


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hurry up and grab this one!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978...018QQitemZ280159474126QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## DeereFarmer

Nice pics Tuxx! There some beautiful trucks in there.


----------



## Tuxx

Thanks,I like to take Pictures,lots of pictures.


----------



## Idealtim

Forgot that I had this pic from last year.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I found this Oshkosh sitting at the Pacific Northwest Truck Museum. The V plow seems a little too small. The truck used to plow in Washington state.


----------



## oshkosh619

Ryan, that Oshkosh's "V" could use some *V*iagra!!


----------



## oshkosh619

*Wish I had 40 Grand*

How 'bout this beauty?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Oshk...018QQitemZ280158795678QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Looks like she's in decent shape, 109K on the clock


----------



## Plow Boss

*Check These Out*

http://www.clearroads.org/driversafety_files/photos/plows-plowing-salting/index.htm


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;411975 said:


> http://www.clearroads.org/driversafety_files/photos/plows-plowing-salting/index.htm


Great pics on that site!


----------



## Plow Chaser

New York State OGS


----------



## Plow Chaser

Colorado DOT Paystar


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Colorado DOT


----------



## Tuxx

Here are more pics,red one is for a township,the green ones are county trucks


----------



## Tuxx

Here are more


----------



## SnowPro93

haha we have that same red poly plow as that sterling on our loader...its a bonnell i think


----------



## DBL

whoaa thats a nice international front end i would love to see that on the 4300's


----------



## Plow Chaser

I've posted pics of this truck before, but I am so bored at work today!


----------



## deere615

> Here are more pics,red one is for a township,the green ones are county trucks


Those are some nice trucks and plows


----------



## WingPlow

man, i'd love to take one of those old timers out for a storm

i bet you'd get a whole new outllok on things


----------



## Supper Grassy

Sweet pics


----------



## Plow Chaser

These all recently were at an auction in NY.


----------



## tls22

here is the state plowing of NJ and Edison twp. Sorry for the poor quality, i hope to have a camera for this winter.


----------



## granitefan713

Hi all.
Here are a few of my most recent pictures.
2008 Mack GU712 on its way to NY.
http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2378383010101056949WPvqsz
2008 Mack GU713 awaiting delivery to PennDOT
http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2775722090101056949dVbTbq


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi,really love those macks.The PennDOT mack is nice,I live by a penndot shed and they have alot of Granites,nice trucks.I take photos all the time,I cant wait for the plows to go on.If anyone has any photos of PennDOT rigs please post some, there awesome. Thanks.


----------



## neman

neman;394434 said:


> If you look at the Seagrave homepage they have a image of the "FWD" symbol and the words,"STAY TUNED! "
> 
> http://www.seagrave.com/index.cfm
> 
> How long has it been since a FWD has been made?


What a disappointment, the FWD is just a cheaper version of a Seagrave fire engine. why not just call it a "Seagrave Intruder" instead of using the "FWD" name?

See link below:
http://www.kcseagrave.com/Site/FWD Intruder.html


----------



## Plow Boss

*Airport Plow*

Anyone ever plow snow with one of these?


----------



## Plow Boss

*New Trucks*

Found these on Viking Cives remodeled web site


----------



## wingplowwilly

*Avon truck*

The truck from Avon, is sweet. Was able to see it a few weeks ago, alot of money was spent on that one. They took driver comfort into consideration, wish they would do that with RIDOT!!!!!


----------



## WingPlow

i agree with you willy....seems more towns around me are going to KW's and even seen a few Petes around
we have the bare bones INT's, but i guess as long as the heater and radio work....lol


----------



## 2004F550

i live right next to avon and talked to the guy who speced it, couldn't believe the price tag but that is a nice truck, they are changing their color scheme now from yellow to this white/black...this was also the first truck with a steel body in years, they have been running S.S. for years but the $$ just became too great


----------



## Plow Boss

*Town of Berne Ny*

Paystar For Auction


----------



## Plow Boss

*Jackson Ny*

Paystar For auction


----------



## DareDog

heres one up on tughill

it got stuck, it was winging the bank back from all the snow


----------



## WingPlow

that first pic looks like it gots a full load of sand...major no no when your plowing that close to the gutter, although it dosent look like its in to deep


----------



## oshkosh619

DareDog;424039 said:


> heres one up on tughill
> 
> it got stuck, it was winging the bank back from all the snow


It's tough to tell from the pic... what type of truck is that?


----------



## lakeeffect

WingPlow;424081 said:


> that first pic looks like it gots a full load of sand...major no no when your plowing that close to the gutter, although it dosent look like its in to deep


You have to have a full load for ballst when shelfing or it just pushes the truck sideways.


----------



## lakeeffect

oshkosh619;424403 said:


> It's tough to tell from the pic... what type of truck is that?


It is a Lewis County Highway Dept IH Paystar.


----------



## vplow

"It's tough to tell from the pic... what type of truck is that?"

Looks to me like maybe a ca. 1990s Paystar? Can't say for sure though.


Edited: Looks like lakeeffect answered while I was posting


----------



## vplow

Love the Jackson Paystar... next town over from where my Uncle's dairy farm used to be, the Supers from the neighboring towns said Jackson had this, but the only time I ever actually saw that truck was through the window because nobody was ever around when I stopped by. Nice to see it, hopefully it will go to a decent home. Salem has/had a similar one for sale too.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Town of Volney Ny*

This thread has been to quiet
How about some ready to roll photo's


----------



## Big Chief

*Ready To Roll!!!*

I am all lubed and ready to really roll!!


----------



## Big Chief

*Let Her Snow!!*

Can you hear the Big Chief Purr?


----------



## oshkosh619

Big Chief;431624 said:


> Can you hear the Big Chief Purr?


That sure is one "purrty" truck ya got there, Chief


----------



## Tuxx

Here are a few Pics plus first Plow


----------



## granitefan713

2008 Sterling L8500









2008 Mack GU713 (Penndot)


----------



## granitefan713

Heres a 2007 Sterling L8500


----------



## 02DURAMAX

I'll post some as soon as i can from Illinois dot..


----------



## WingPlow

i have a few old pics of what i beleive are CTdot trucks from back in the day. the trucks look to be in the 30's maybe plowing 
not being to computer savy is there any way i can take a snapshot and post it on line ?


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;441450 said:


> i have a few old pics of what i beleive are CTdot trucks from back in the day. the trucks look to be in the 30's maybe plowing
> not being to computer savy is there any way i can take a snapshot and post it on line ?


I've taken photos of older photos with my digital camera and it worked out fine. You may have to adjust the white balance and other settings to get it to come out clear. I'd love to see the pics!


----------



## WingPlow

thats a great idea plow chaser...i'll try that tonight when i have a minute
there pretty cool pics...hope they come out


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;441501 said:


> thats a great idea plow chaser...i'll try that tonight when i have a minute
> there pretty cool pics...hope they come out


Don't forget to use the Macro function!!


----------



## WingPlow

ok lets give a try


----------



## WingPlow

not the best quality but you get the drift...so to speak


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Nice photos,good job,all plow pics are good pics,keep the plow photos coming.


----------



## Plow Chaser

From my newspaper back home, NYSDOT.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from the newspaper back home. God I miss it!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And some from Syracuse.


----------



## lawncare18

Thoise mechanics in syracuse have been wrking 24/7 to get the trucks up.. im about 20 mins north and its snowing about 2 to 3 inches an hr right now and blowing hard...


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;444774 said:


> More from the newspaper back home. God I miss it!


Ahhhhh... my daily Oshkosh fix.... thanks, Ryan!


----------



## cog-1

*One of our town trucks*

This is a 2007 Intl. 7500, HT570/310 HP engine, force controls, engine retarder, transmission retarder, 6 disc cd changer, auger drive v-box on swaploader frame, one sweet ride!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

MNDOT in action


----------



## Plow Chaser

More NYSDOT in action!


----------



## Tuxx

Heres one waiting.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Houghton County Michigan*

Found online - 
Nice truck - like to see front blade on it


----------



## cog-1

Tuxx;445852 said:


> Heres one waiting.


TUXX: what type of plow is that, haven't seen one like that before...what is that on the back side of the drivers side on the plow? Is it a wear edge? Thanks


----------



## Jt13speed

Holy crap you guys see the end of that drivers side wing on that NYSDOT truck plow chaser put up...can you say hit much? haha


----------



## bigearl

*Plow Chaser?*

What part of upstate NY are you from? A buddy of mine drives a Oshkosh similar to the one you posted on # 1675 for the town of Boonville. And where some of the auction pictures taken @ the Madison County auction? Curiosity just has got the best of me sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Plow Chaser

bigearl;446642 said:


> What part of upstate NY are you from? A buddy of mine drives a Oshkosh similar to the one you posted on # 1675 for the town of Boonville. And where some of the auction pictures taken @ the Madison County auction? Curiosity just has got the best of me sorry for all the questions.


Bigearl,

I'm originally from the Utica area. Grew up in the hills just outside of the city. The Madison Cty pics are from an auction site. I didn't auctually take the pictures. I do plan a trip home this winter and want to hit up Madison's garage to see what else they have. If anything.


----------



## TEX

WOW i just spent the past 2 hrs looking at this thread. great pics everyone. keep them coming.


----------



## WingPlow

Harwinton CT


----------



## Tuxx

cog-1;446448 said:


> TUXX: what type of plow is that, haven't seen one like that before...what is that on the back side of the drivers side on the plow? Is it a wear edge? Thanks


Not sure,it may be a Henke.It looks like a huge corner guard.Ill look closer tomorrow.These are from today,our trucks our quite boring compared to Pa and NY,most all are Internationals.(CHEAP).The last Pic is the same Mack with a new Henke.


----------



## 04superduty

Jt13speed;446623 said:


> Holy crap you guys see the end of that drivers side wing on that NYSDOT truck plow chaser put up...can you say hit much? haha


i was thinking the same thing, looks like a few things have been hit, and you can bet they were not just some mail boxes.


----------



## cog-1

Tuxx;446975 said:


> Not sure,it may be a Henke.It looks like a huge corner guard.Ill look closer tomorrow.These are from today,our trucks our quite boring compared to Pa and NY,most all are Internationals.(CHEAP).The last Pic is the same Mack with a new Henke.


Thanks for more pics/info. Check out one of our trucks post #1718- I like it a lot, don't think it is cheap but don't care for the factory cup holder that is for sure, so put in our own. Sure beats the junky 20 year old Intls that I used to drive at CDOT, they were the most uncomfortable rides with no options whatsover, but am sure they were a lot cheaper too...
keep sending the pics/info on that plow!!


----------



## Tuxx

cog-1;447300 said:


> Thanks for more pics/info. Check out one of our trucks post #1718- I like it a lot, don't think it is cheap but don't care for the factory cup holder that is for sure, so put in our own. Sure beats the junky 20 year old Intls that I used to drive at CDOT, they were the most uncomfortable rides with no options whatsover, but am sure they were a lot cheaper too...
> keep sending the pics/info on that plow!!


I am sure you know that I was talking about International always being the lowest Bidder on State Contracts, at least in Northeast Ohio. Not to offend anybody.


----------



## Tuxx

These are from today.


----------



## mike33087

i like that international looks real sharp


----------



## Plow Chaser

The Sierras are getting between 1-2 feet of snow tonight and tomorrow and I have tomorrow off! I hope to be posting some great pictures by the weekend... if they let me through the mountain passes!


----------



## TEX

well be waitin.....post up.


----------



## cog-1

Tuxx;448039 said:


> I am sure you know that I was talking about International always being the lowest Bidder on State Contracts, at least in Northeast Ohio. Not to offend anybody.


I know...don't worry I wouldn't be offended anyway, its just like how everyone argues their truck is the best vs. the other manufacturer, etc. What really matters in the end is if YOU think its the best, not everyone else-


----------



## SnWfiteR

*Hi All!!!!*

I am really enjoying all the pics!!!! I have some to post when time allows - Its the busy season in Central NY and as a mechanic I fix some of the big yellow trucks.....Keep the pics coming and I'll get mine up soon. BTW Onondaga County has an AWD mack Granite coming...I even cant wait to see it!!!:waving:


----------



## cog-1

SnWfiteR;448320 said:


> I am really enjoying all the pics!!!! I have some to post when time allows - Its the busy season in Central NY and as a mechanic I fix some of the big yellow trucks.....Keep the pics coming and I'll get mine up soon. BTW Onondaga County has an AWD mack Granite coming...I even cant wait to see it!!!:waving:


Send some pics of the granite when you get it!!


----------



## Plow Boss

*Town of Schuyler Ny*

Hey Plow Chaser have you heard or seen this yet?
http://www.townofschuyler.com/newhwypg.pdf


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;449049 said:


> Hey Plow Chaser have you heard or seen this yet?
> http://www.townofschuyler.com/newhwypg.pdf


Yeah I found that thing a while ago. I actually met the Superintendent and the crew. The FWD they have is so awesome.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;449257 said:


> Yeah I found that thing a while ago. I actually met the Superintendent and the crew. The FWD they have is so awesome.


Is that Paystar replacing the Mack?


----------



## Ford-101

*my work truck*

2001 international single axle


----------



## granitefan713

Heres a 2008 Chevy C8500
Isuzu 6H Diesel engine (07 Emissions)
Eaton Fuller 6spd Manual


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ford-101;449614 said:


> 2001 international single axle


Don't forget to take photos of the other trucks in the garage!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;449471 said:


> Is that Paystar replacing the Mack?


It's gotta be. That or the FWD. The Paystar is so awesome. Probably the best looking plow truck on the market right now.


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Finally snow!*

I spent yesterday up in the Sierras and got tons of pictures.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Round 2!!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Round 3!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Last round, for now!


----------



## WingPlow

wow , those are awesome shots, what a great place to live if you like this type of stuff

i'd love to get out there someday and check out truckee and some of those places in the winter


----------



## cog-1

Awesome pics, must get a ton of snow there with all the Big Kodiak snow blowers-


----------



## deere615

granitefan713;449652 said:


> Heres a 2008 Chevy C8500
> Isuzu 6H Diesel engine (07 Emissions)
> Eaton Fuller 6spd Manual


Thats A nice truck I wouldn't mind having one of those!


----------



## TEX

great pics...................thanks


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;449740 said:


> wow , those are awesome shots, what a great place to live if you like this type of stuff
> 
> i'd love to get out there someday and check out truckee and some of those places in the winter


Truckee is a really great spot. Anyplace up along I-80 in the Sierras is great. Soda Spings I think gets the most snow nationally.


----------



## Plow Chaser

cog-1;449804 said:


> Awesome pics, must get a ton of snow there with all the Big Kodiak snow blowers-


The past few years not much, but I've seen over 12 feet up there. The Kodiaks are awesome in the snow. Just huge blowers with V12s. It gets to a certain point that it's all you can use.


----------



## neman

Plow Boss;449049 said:


> Hey Plow Chaser have you heard or seen this yet?
> http://www.townofschuyler.com/newhwypg.pdf


Wow,what a budget that town must have! They have a fleet of heavy dumps just for "summer" use. How do the justify the expense of keeping one set of trucks for summer use and one for winter use?


----------



## 04superduty

they probably do not need all those dumps in the summer, so they just leave the V box spreaders on. around here the DOT does the same thing.


----------



## Little Jon

Well, not counting the new paystar, their fleet consists of a 92 oshkosh, a 01 oshkosh, an 88 FWD, and an 82 mack & 58 Walters as back-ups. The town of Schuyler is just east of the tug hill plateau, so its safe to say that they do get their fair share of snow. Now Im not sure about you but I would not be using Oshkosh, FWD, or Walters trucks as a summer truck. They are too valuble for snow removal.


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;450426 said:


> Wow,what a budget that town must have! They have a fleet of heavy dumps just for "summer" use. How do the justify the expense of keeping one set of trucks for summer use and one for winter use?


Actually its not that big of a town, and not an expensive town either. However, I do recall reading somewhere that it was one of the fasted growing towns by way of new residents in that region. I grew up the next town over and you will find that most towns in upstate NY have quite a few dedicated trucks just for plowing. I'm sure politics has a lot to play in it as well.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Our town Trucks.*

Here is one of our (Town of Jackson, NH) plow trucks.It is a GMC C5500 4x4,Duramax,Allison with a Du-all body.


----------



## sk187

I bought a 2000 International from the county of Genesee Michigan in June of this year.

For under $9,000 I got a 2000 International with 80,xxx miles, belly blade, 12' power angle front blade, and salt spreader (auger type). It also has heated mirrors, and lights on everything.

The only downside was that it needed a control box for the salt auger and spreader and that costs around $1200.

Anyway, its not a great pic but here it is.


----------



## New Heights

Oshkosh;450734 said:


> Here is one of our (Town of Jackson, NH) plow trucks.It is a GMC C5500 4x4,Duramax,Allison with a Du-all body.


Hey Oshkosh is that one of the bodies that tilt foward and dump salt infront of the rear axel?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Hey*



New Heights;450739 said:


> Hey Oshkosh is that one of the bodies that tilt foward and dump salt infront of the rear axel?


 This one has a conveyor chain down the center and we add a spinner on the back for the winter.There is no need to raise it to spread material....


----------



## New Heights

ok I see now. That set-up looks like one a neighboring town has by me. The have the salt spinner infront of the rear axel. They said its for better tracton on steep hills.


----------



## Oshkosh

*The other style...*



New Heights;450748 said:


> ok I see now. That set-up looks like one a neighboring town has by me. The have the salt spinner infront of the rear axel. They said its for better tracton on steep hills.


 The other style that tilts forward are still used by the State of Maine DOT and they are setup to spin or chute off in front of the rear tires on the drivers side...They say putting the body up doesn't hurt the center of gravity but I am not sure that I believe that....


----------



## Oshkosh

*Our Grader.*

Here are our grader and our 2005 Int/Nav 4x4 waiting for the next snow...


----------



## New Heights

ill try to post some pics of it when I get a chance.\


----------



## deere615

Oshkosh;450743 said:


> This one has a conveyor chain down the center and we add a spinner on the back for the winter.There is no need to raise it to spread material....


Thats neat, its a very nice truck!


----------



## Plow Boss

*Indiana Toll Road Trucks*

2 New MPT Series Oshkosh Trucks
http://www.oshkoshtruck.com/pdf/Oshkosh_News_Tracker_1007.pdf


----------



## Oshkosh

*Any idea what...*

Any idea what the Oshkosh MPT sells for???
We have two Int/Nav 4x4's with Rh patrol wings,11ft P/A poly plows and du-all bodies and are due to replace the 99 next season...Just wondering if anyone has seen a bid price for one of the small Oshkosh's....


----------



## Little Jon

Oshkosh;451129 said:


> Any idea what the Oshkosh MPT sells for???
> We have two Int/Nav 4x4's with Rh patrol wings,11ft P/A poly plows and du-all bodies and are due to replace the 99 next season...Just wondering if anyone has seen a bid price for one of the small Oshkosh's....


Just a wild guess, but Municipal Plow Truck??


----------



## 2500hdFisher

Little Jon;451166 said:


> Just a wild guess, but Municipal Plow Truck??


not stands for sells for... id guess up around 150,000 with that kind of equipment on it


----------



## Little Jon

2500hdFisher;451368 said:


> not stands for sells for... id guess up around 150,000 with that kind of equipment on it


Opps, read that one wrong.


----------



## 04superduty

Oshkosh;450759 said:


> Here are our grader and our 2005 Int/Nav 4x4 waiting for the next snow...


thats odd how the wing attached infront of the grader blade.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;450759 said:


> Here are our grader and our 2005 Int/Nav 4x4 waiting for the next snow...


Never saw a wing blade on a grade so close to the front, looks like if you angle the grader blade to the right, the snow will be dumped behind the wing.


----------



## TurbDies2500

Got to love the NH DOT trucks. Anyone else have any good shots of them?


----------



## granitefan713

Heres one of Penndot's new trucks, a 2008 International WorkStar
It has a MaxxForce DT and a 9spd trans.
(It looks like it went mud-bogging)


----------



## Big Chief

*Anyone Know This Brochure?*

Does anyone know what year this brochure was released or where I could find a copy? I have already searched on the net at the auto literature sites. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Grant.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Big Chief;452357 said:


> Does anyone know what year this brochure was released or where I could find a copy? I have already searched on the net at the auto literature sites. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Grant.


I know that one is rare and wish I had it. But I do have this one.


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Wow!*

I just saw that this thread has over 150,000 views and over 1,700 posts!! Let's double that before the season is over!!


----------



## TEX

ill do my part.................

well ok i did it.


----------



## Big Chief

*What Year?*

Plow Chaser, Do you know what year that one is? I think that was also a 1971 brochure for the P series. Thank You, Grant.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Big Chief;452708 said:


> Plow Chaser, Do you know what year that one is? I think that was also a 1971 brochure for the P series. Thank You, Grant.


Grant,

The one I just posted a picture of is from 1982. The one you posted, I am unsure of the year.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Somerset Cty*

Bridge Dept.


----------



## HC plower

Just an observation but in NJ I've seen a lot of Sterlings and some Internationals and GMC's, but mostly sterlings around where I'm from. One day when I get a camera I'll post pics of the Mack Granites my town has.


----------



## neman

Big Chief;452357 said:


> Does anyone know what year this brochure was released or where I could find a copy? I have already searched on the net at the auto literature sites. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Grant.


I have a copy(sorry not for sale) that Oshkosh sent me when I requested info from them in 1973. They also sent me another company brochure, spec sheets on a couple of models and,a 10 page "DataGram" for the P series which describes the features of the truck which are engineered for moving snow.

I also requested info from FWD and Walter at that time,FWD never replied,but the Walter response was fantastic-they sent me about 50 pages,bound in a 3-hole notebook of pictures,company history,spec sheets,principles of construction,brochures,articles from magazines,etc.They also sent a nice letter thanking me for my interest.(also not for sale)


----------



## Ford-101

some more trucks 03 sterling---01 international---98 international


----------



## WingPlow

its not a truck but ....heres the wing i run at work


----------



## Plow Boss

*Town of Webb NY*

http://www.wktv.com/news/local/12436221.html


----------



## 2004F550

is that town of harwinton? looking like there grader and a nice newer garage


----------



## Tuxx

Here are 4 more pics.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;453975 said:


> http://www.wktv.com/news/local/12436221.html


I need to go visit there this winter!!


----------



## TEX

the smruf truck..........some nice truck hows wht LCF working out?


----------



## Plow Chaser

TEX;454429 said:


> the smruf truck..........some nice truck hows wht LCF working out?


Ha ha ha, the Smurf truck. I like it!


----------



## Plow Chaser

The online version of my newspaper back home must have someone with the same mind set as me working there. They are rolling out plow pictures left and right!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oshkosh;450734 said:


> Here is one of our (Town of Jackson, NH) plow trucks.It is a GMC C5500 4x4,Duramax,Allison with a Du-all body.


I like it, I think I need one. 

On the grader with the wing, looks like they use the front blade more than the underbody, and the wing appears that it lines up just right with the front.


----------



## 04superduty

Mark Oomkes;454827 said:


> I like it, I think I need one.
> 
> On the grader with the wing, looks like they use the front blade more than the underbody, and the wing appears that it lines up just right with the front.


thats what i was thinking. it just seems odd though, in all the pictures i have seen the wing is always next to the drviers cab. but it does make sense, the grader blade cant deal with as much snow as the front blade can.


----------



## Ford-101

2 2003 sterlings tri axle and my s/a international


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ford-101;455550 said:


> 2 2003 sterlings tri axle and my s/a international


Wow, you guys run tri-axle plows in NY. Never seen that before.


----------



## Ford-101

Plow Chaser;455567 said:


> Wow, you guys run tri-axle plows in NY. Never seen that before.


no the county hwy keeps 3 trucks at are shop all winter long ---- it is one of many out post for the them. My dad is in the next town over from to mine . he drives a 99 international tandem for the county hwy . I just found this site like 3 week ago I never realize how many people enjoy snowplows like me . ill keep the pictures coming --- theres alot of nice trucks around here


----------



## Plow Chaser

Gotta love it!!


----------



## farmerkev

plowchaser, AWESOME pic there. I want some of our city trucks, just need it to snow first.


----------



## MorningDew Farm

Cool...........


----------



## DareDog

went up north today in NY, just below camden

















heres the town of Vernon plow. its a few yr's old mack.


----------



## russthebus

*Town OF New Baltimore*

A few pics of part of the Town of New Baltimore, NY's Fleet
Sorry Quality isn't that great, this was a couple days before the first snow here in Upstate NY... Fleet looked like 3 OshKosh's and 3 int. single axle plow trucks


----------



## oshkosh619

*Plowing videos*

You can find some GREAT stuff on UTube! Not sure where this was shot, but it was nicely done.


----------



## oshkosh619

*More plow videos*

This was shot in Syracuse.


----------



## oshkosh619

*Gotta have a sense of humor, out there...*

This is one of my all time favorites.... think he did that on purpose?




Here's one from Canada, I think. At least the radio commercial you hear at the end is from the Canadian Diabetes Foundation..




Nice grader w/wing setup:




So much for this nice PennDot Granite...




I would think the blinky lights might be a distraction to the driver, but great visibility for motorists!




Snowplow drag race..




Plowin' the ramps at LaGuardia




I know it's not plowing, but there's a great shot of a NYSDOT Granite in this parade near the end..




A bad night for one MinnDot driver..




Ahhh, finally, an Oshkosh P Series (Utica, NY)




More Osh's... Ryan, you'll appreciate this classic iron..









Sorry for the multi video posts..... I'm sitting in the station bored out of my mind.... boss ordered us off the road on the overnight tour due to road conditions until our local DPW plows the streets. I'm sure I won't be bored come morning rush hour.....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Good thing I have off today, looks like I'll be watching a lot of videos!


----------



## vplow

Now I know why I've always thought it a bad idea to run tailgate spreaders on a tandem like PennDOT does...


----------



## vplow

I love too how in the Canadian one, the title seems to suggest the poster doesn't think there's anything there worth plowing.

Umm, if not, then what is all that stuff flying off the plow? Apparently the shoulder should be left covered in a pile of slush that will freeze rock solid when the temp drops later... yeah, that's a much better idea.

Silly driver!


----------



## Plow Boss

*NY Dot Plow Convoy*

Check Out This Raw Video
http://www.9wsyr.com/mediacenter/local.aspx?videoid=180419#top


----------



## Tuxx

Here are the latest pics,some are for the effect.


----------



## Tuxx

Heres the last 4


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;459061 said:


> Check Out This Raw Video
> http://www.9wsyr.com/mediacenter/local.aspx?videoid=180419#top


Oh my God!!! That's unreal! Great find.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*



Plow Chaser;459119 said:


> Oh my God!!! That's unreal! Great find.


Check out the lead trucks front tire turning into the wall


----------



## Plow Boss

*Town Of Orwell NY*

Up For Auction


----------



## Plow Chaser

I uploaded a video I took last week in the Sierras.


----------



## neman

oshkosh619;458647 said:


> You can find some GREAT stuff on UTube! Not sure where this was shot, but it was nicely done.


The plow truck on the Idaho DOT website matches those in the video,funny how none of them appear to have any lettering on them.

http://itd.idaho.gov/highways/WinterMaintenance/WinterMaint-Overview.htm


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;459295 said:


> The plow truck on the Idaho DOT website matches those in the video,funny how none of them appear to have any lettering on them.
> 
> http://itd.idaho.gov/highways/WinterMaintenance/WinterMaint-Overview.htm


There's no doubt that video has Idaho DOT trucks. Good video too. Mack used that truck in a lot of their promotional pictures.


----------



## Oshkosh

*You guys are correct..*



04superduty;454959 said:


> thats what i was thinking. it just seems odd though, in all the pictures i have seen the wing is always next to the drviers cab. but it does make sense, the grader blade cant deal with as much snow as the front blade can.


 Sorry that I haven't been on but 72 hours O.T in the past 2.5 weeks plowing...
I haven't seen many graders setup this way either but the visibility is great when running the wing.We only really use the grader blade for ice in the fall/winter/spring and we don't have to deal with that all that often.


----------



## Oshkosh

Mark Oomkes;454827 said:


> I like it, I think I need one.
> 
> On the grader with the wing, looks like they use the front blade more than the underbody, and the wing appears that it lines up just right with the front.


 Here is one from Sunday....


----------



## ultimate plow

Plow Chaser;459329 said:


> There's no doubt that video has Idaho DOT trucks. Good video too. Mack used that truck in a lot of their promotional pictures.


I saw this truck in a Swenson spreader brochure too.


----------



## Tuxx

Heres the other Township truck and a pic of the corner shoe.


----------



## nicksplowing

*well Here Is Some Pictures Of Penndot Trucks Sitting In The Median Doing Nothing Because There Is No Snowwwwwwwwwwww*:realmad::angry::realmad::angry:


----------



## Avitare

*spotted in town 2 yrs ago*

not sure where this was being expoed but it stopped some traffic in our 
little town
tc


----------



## ch973934

Bet theres some good visibility and turning radius in that thing....can't warm up to it though...


----------



## Avitare

note the radiator is behind the cab

My plow dealer is Truck and Trailer in Boyne Falls,MI and Butch said this 
rig is over $100k.
It isnt old school and there is no mass in the a** but for a high tech machine
it sure has alot going for it.
tc


----------



## Tuxx

Heres some old with some New.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Avitare;463208 said:


> not sure where this was being expoed but it stopped some traffic in our
> little town
> tc


Freightening!!

I will never get used to those. No matter how versatile they are.


----------



## WingPlow

getting loaded for a salt run


----------



## oshkosh619

*Happy Holidays*

Just wanted to wish everyone on the board a happy, safe and prosperous Christmas, Chanuka, Quanza, etc.

It's 52 degrees and raining here, but we still have alot of our 18 inch snow pack left, so it will be a White Christmas (well, white with dirt, sand, etc on top). :waving:

Mike


----------



## WingPlow

Merry Christmas to you as well Mike, and to everyone on this board

we had a ton of rain last night but still have some of the snow we had so i guess the kids can still try out their new selds and things


----------



## farmerkev

I have wanted to get some of the City of Saint Paul Ford dumps on here, and ran outside when I heard them. Today there was a loader/dump combo, very common. Nothing much, but here are some pics.
I want to make a model of a Ford for my model railroad.


----------



## farmerkev

Hey!!!! The pics didn't load, I will try again. It says I exceed the KB limit, dont know what to do, sorry.


----------



## Nascar24

Hi

I love looking at all these old FWD's,Oshkoskes, and Walters, brings back memories of being back in trade school during the 70's. I was in the welding shop and we were also doing one thing or another to Mass highway's FWD's, We made sand deflectors for the drive shafts, rebuilt spreader boxes, made diamond plate fenders, headlamp towers, interior consoles for instruments and different controls, we sorta did the up fitting for each individual operators taste. We never had a problem with snow removal around the school, never had any snow days back then , only during the Blizzard of 78' and that was because there wern't enough of these monsters to clear the local roads, but the school had little or no snow around the campus! lol


The sad reality of these trucks they are just too expensive to maintain with little or no other applications for their owners to benefit from. I'm sure glad there are private collectors grabbing these and saving them for future generations to see rather than only imagine how we use to move large quantities of snow. 

Collectors please keep preserving them! With the price of scrap iron today I can see a lot of empty fields up in Maine or upstate NY with the metal maggots and iron vultures grabbing them for $120 a ton or what ever the market is getting on an hourly basis.


----------



## Tuxx

*1st DOT Pics*

Merry Christmas everyone,No Snow here in NE Ohio.I looked for my 1st pics of DOT trucks last night.These are from 1971,I got my first camera for Xmas,It was a Polaroid.Two on the left are City of Mentor Internationals and the yellow ones are ODOT,at that time they used Ford,Dodge,Chevy and Internationals .Anybody that has Snow- be Safe out there and everyone have a safe New Year. Dan


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Oskosh, those videos were cool. The one with the reporter is a classic!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi guys,this is a pic of a PennDOT Granite on a salt run.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here is a PennDOT Sterling refueling for another run.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Here is another PennDOT Mack refueling.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I found this photo online somewhere,not a good thing.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

JIM SHERRY;468238 said:


> I found this photo online somewhere,not a good thing.


That sucks for that guy...i wonder how that happened


----------



## Little Jon

Well, you mess with the truck, you get the plow....


----------



## VAhighwayman

JIM SHERRY;468238 said:


> I found this photo online somewhere,not a good thing.


 Seeing this type of thing way too many times..it was good chance the person in the pickup passed the plow truck cuz it wasn't going fast enough and the they lost it when they realized it was too late that there was a plow hangin off the front of the truck and cut it alil short.OOOOP'S. "DUH" Alot of drivers think that they can drive 60 no matter what the road conditions are like, and think the plow truck is just an obsticle.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That wreck must have sucked! Good to see some Penndot trucks on here though. I know PA has larger ones then those 2 somewhere upstate!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT has some larger trucks here,triaxle Mack Granite's and RD's.


----------



## Jay brown

i don't have any pics, but has anyone seen MO DOT "tow plows"? they were invented in K C, Missouri and it is a plow that is attached to a trailer and it plows like side wings but on a trailer.


----------



## Jay brown

http://www.kmbc.com/image/4178102/detail.html here is the link........jason


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jay brown;469279 said:


> i don't have any pics, but has anyone seen MO DOT "tow plows"? they were invented in K C, Missouri and it is a plow that is attached to a trailer and it plows like side wings but on a trailer.


Saw it in Better Roads a couple years back, pretty sweet concept.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Jay brown;469279 said:


> i don't have any pics, but has anyone seen MO DOT "tow plows"? they were invented in K C, Missouri and it is a plow that is attached to a trailer and it plows like side wings but on a trailer.


Viking went after the patent on them.

http://vcus.vikingcives.com/uploads/Products/Specifications/Tow plow.pdf


----------



## Jay brown

Mark Oomkes;469292 said:


> Saw it in Better Roads a couple years back, pretty sweet concept.


i'm a little behind then....i just seen it in tonights news paper on the front page.


----------



## Ford-101

*october storm 2006*

heres a video I made last year 
My Father and I were sent to Erie county from chautauqua county to help with the storm.


----------



## PLM-1

Jay brown;469279 said:


> i don't have any pics, but has anyone seen MO DOT "tow plows"? they were invented in K C, Missouri and it is a plow that is attached to a trailer and it plows like side wings but on a trailer.


They're pretty strange, ever seen one go around a corner?


----------



## WingPlow

cool video, looked like quite a mess after that storm, at least it didnt get really cold like most winter storms

we did the same thing here where i work back in the late 80's, there was a tornando a couple towns over and we went and helped with the clean up for a couple weeks


----------



## Ford-101

WingPlow;470641 said:


> cool video, looked like quite a mess after that storm, at least it didn't get really cold like most winter storms
> 
> we did the same thing here where i work back in the late 80's, there was a tornando a couple towns over and we went and helped with the clean up for a couple weeks


It was a crazy deal. we stayed at Niagara air force base for a week on the second trip. The first trip my father went with a snowplow for two days


----------



## Ford-101

Pixs from my video

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=24910499


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was up in the Sierras yesterday for some skiing, and of course plows!


----------



## Tuxx

Really nice pics.It looks nice to be around Snow!


----------



## WingPlow

that sure is some beautiful country, i have always thought i wanted to move south to florida in my senior years but, the mountians sure do have an appeal to them

not to mention they have some awesome snow equipment


----------



## Tuxx

Here`s a pic that came in the mail today.


----------



## snow_samurai

Just a quick video of a local Freightliner doing it's thing


----------



## Plow Chaser

I found some pics on my old computer which I was about to throw out!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

These were found on some old Frink ads.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And here's some other miscellaneous stuff I found.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And the strangest picture I found today was this!


----------



## Tuxx

ODOT from this afternoon.


----------



## Little Jon

Plow Chaser;474420 said:


> And the strangest picture I found today was this!


What kind of plow is that??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Little Jon;474488 said:


> What kind of plow is that??


It looks like one plow was flipped upside down and welded on the top of another. I have no clue where the picture is from, just an oddity!


----------



## Milwaukee

I have hard time try get our city's dot truck's pic. I do believe they have 3 dot truck but most I think it is L9000 Ford.

They alway come surprise time like very morning around 3 a.m.

Finally saw plow truck but forgot camera they do strange. They use L9000 ford snowplow push snow to right side but another city's f250 with snowplow follow dot truck but it plow snow to more right. Why they would need 2 truck with snowplow for that if 1 truck with snowplow it will work fine.

And I found this video can you image drive dot truck with snowplow on highway at about 50 to 60 mph? If they hit bad pothole then it could bend or broke weld on mount or bolt.

Look at time 2:05 



 I do wish i drive dot truck with snowplow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Up for Auction*

Town of Bath, NY


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog

this guy was flying down the road, prolly cause there were like 15 cars behidden him


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;475158 said:


>


Those look like they are from the Holland Patent area with the Oneida County DPW.


----------



## DareDog

yup, just(few miles) before Holland Patent


----------



## WingPlow

heres the truck i plow with...IH 4900 4wd


----------



## Tuxx

County Truck from this morning.


----------



## Tuxx

Had a little more Snow today.


----------



## dsgjoe

*Saco Maine Rigs*

]Here are some pictures after 5 Days of plowing and hauling, Trucks are stripped to haul snow. A few of the trucks with in bed sanders are left rigged,,, just in case. We are currently changing color as we buy new.







[/ATTACH]


----------



## Plow Boss

dsgjoe;478678 said:


> ]Here are some pictures after 5 Days of plowing and hauling, Trucks are stripped to haul snow. A few of the trucks with in bed sanders are left rigged,,, just in case. We are currently changing color as we buy new.
> 
> View attachment 31550
> [/ATTACH]


Nice Fleet - how about some close ups


----------



## ch973934

dsgjoe...I know right where that is off the highway...my best friend is up there going to school and working for Saco Fire..

What's the set up on the small pic with F-Series?

CH


----------



## WingPlow

hey Plow Chaser....PLEASE tell me you got some pics in the mtns of this big storm and some equipment


----------



## MaineF250

DSGjoe, good to see another so. mainer on the site. I don't suppose you do route 1 do you. I plow for scarborough and even we're running out of place to put the snow in my subs, I can't imagine doing all the little side roads and such in your town. The equipment looks good over there.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Town trucks from several days ago...


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;479881 said:


> hey Plow Chaser....PLEASE tell me you got some pics in the mtns of this big storm and some equipment


I'm heading up tomorrow. I've been without power for 5 days. Finally came back on today. So tomorrow, I head up to find some plows and blowers.


----------



## dsgjoe

*Route 1*

I plowed route 1 last year. They offered me a new truck with a crap route and I took it. Now I have 24 Dead streets. Im sure I saw you out there last year. I never thought you could fall asleep with all that iron banging around. But, all those dead end streets will keep you awake.

And I do know Chris the Fire Student Im a LT in another station.


----------



## ultimate plow

Look at this sexy beast. West dundee, IL public works.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Wow it even has a belly blade. We have at least one Mack that has one too.


----------



## deere615

Those are some shiny trucks, I can't believe they put full light bars on those, all I ever seen is dual rotators around here and at my camp.


----------



## Plow Chaser

ultimate plow;484458 said:


> Look at this sexy beast. West dundee, IL public works.


I saw that on Ebay today. But I'm not so sure about calling a truck a sexy beast


----------



## ultimate plow

deere615;484671 said:


> Those are some shiny trucks, I can't believe they put full light bars on those, all I ever seen is dual rotators around here and at my camp.


Its so common around here.


----------



## ultimate plow

Plow Chaser;484690 said:


> I saw that on Ebay today. But I'm not so sure about calling a truck a sexy beast


O its a sexy beast


----------



## 84deisel

Its almost a twin to my truck.


----------



## TEX

WOW everybody were almost to 100 pages on this thread. ill try to add some pics next week of our trucks here in TX we only have spreaders and sprayers for ice. im sure Amarillo TxDOT has plows but i dont know.


----------



## Jay brown

TEX;484990 said:


> WOW everybody were almost to 100 pages on this thread. ill try to add some pics next week of our trucks here in TX we only have spreaders and sprayers for ice. im sure Amarillo TxDOT has plows but i dont know.


i bought a plow down in San Antonio. not sure what they did with it???


----------



## Dissociative

got some salting pics....this guy was throwing so much salt he was covering all 5 lanes...going about 30mph....salt was FLYING EVERYWHERE...quality goes bad because the camera phone got COVERED IN SALT DUST...it was crazy....


----------



## Plow Boss

*Penn Dot*

Satellite Garage Wayne Cty Pa


----------



## TEX

anyone getting any of the Mack Granite diesel hybrids?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Ultimate....you ever want to see another dept. for photos let me know you can come take pictures of mine......


----------



## ultimate plow

SnowMatt13;485884 said:


> Ultimate....you ever want to see another dept. for photos let me know you can come take pictures of mine......


or you can just take them


----------



## Plow Boss

*NJ Dot*

Clinton Garage


----------



## Plow Boss

*Nj DOT*

Clinton Garage @ Rt31


----------



## santaclause

I will have to try and get some photos of the town I live in I stumbled onto this site and love the plows to.I drive a tractor trailer at my real job but snow plows I live in northern NY the town I live in has two new mack granites with full viking setup as viking is only about 10 miles from my house the nys thruway trucks go by all the time on rt3 from getting outfitted..


----------



## adksnowo

Welcome to the site santaclause. You must live somewhere near Harrisville to see the Viking-Cives upfitted trucks rolling by.


----------



## ch973934

dsgjoe...Chris is my boy....

CH


----------



## santaclause

adksnowo;486078 said:


> Welcome to the site santaclause. You must live somewhere near Harrisville to see the Viking-Cives upfitted trucks rolling by.


yes I do just south off rt 3 in natural bridge the Town of Wilna plows my road I will try and get a picture of there setup...


----------



## Burkartsplow

ultimate plow;484458 said:


> Look at this sexy beast. West dundee, IL public works.


she is for sale on ebay. looks like a solid truck ....


----------



## Plow Boss

*Princeton Boro*

Mercer Cty Nj


----------



## farmerkev

I finnaly got these pictures to the right size, I am currently working on a 1/87 scale version of the Ford. 
Sorry that the pics arent the best, but I still think they are worthy of this thread. I used to ride in one sometimes when my brother drove them, that was always fun. But these guys both gave me wierd looks when I took the pics.


----------



## oshkosh619

*FWD rumors*

Well, the rumors of FWD rising from the ashes just may be true after all. Here's a link to a site where there are several pics of the new FWD snow fighter unit designed and built for airport use. Apparently, General Mitchell Airport in Wisconsin has already put three different variants(broom/plow/blower) in service. The truck shown is one of the three units for that airport. Three more are supposedly on order, but for unknown customers. Looks alot like an Oshkosh H-Series to me. I wonder if their plans include expanding the line to include units that DOT/DPW/Highway Departments can use for regular road snow removal? Is it possible the old FWD/Oshkosh rivalry may once again occur? All we need is someone to resurrect Walter. Who knows? Stranger things *have* happened!

www.hankstruckpictures.com/john_hagen_fwd_snow_removal.htm


----------



## SnoFarmer

A new MN DOT plow....

http://www.wcco.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mtdot.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mndot.....


----------



## Tuxx

This is from this morning.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

*Check out this guy's plowing machinewesport* Its a grader.

He's a subcontractor for the town doing roads. I hope i see it again because i need more pics. Its a sweet rig and he manuvers it very will.

Yes it has a wing! Even a belly blade too.


----------



## IMAGE

SnoFarmer;488502 said:


> A new MN DOT plow....
> 
> http://www.wcco.com/video/[email protected]com


Awesome!!wesport


----------



## highlander316

Tuxx;488653 said:


> This is from this morning.


what kind of bed is that, truck looks like its going to tip over.


----------



## SnoFarmer

IMAGE;488838 said:


> Awesome!!wesport


 26 ft worth.


----------



## Plow Chaser

SnoFarmer;488502 said:


> A new MN DOT plow....
> 
> http://www.wcco.com/video/[email protected]


Those tow plows are pretty awesome. It's gotta be crazy to drive with that thing trailing behind you. I think other states should invest in those. I saw a picture of 8 Colorado DOT trucks used to clear a 4 lane highway. Huge waste.


----------



## Plow Boss

Tuxx;488653 said:


> This is from this morning.


That looks like the MPT Truck Ohio Dot designed out of District 4
They once had photos and information on there site about this truck but I can't find the page.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Raritan Twp*

Nice lawn ornament
Hunterdon Cty Nj


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Boss;488888 said:


> That looks like the MPT Truck Ohio Dot designed out of District 4
> They once had photos and information on there site about this truck but I can't find the page.


I did find this: http://www.dot.state.oh.us/dist4/Ice and Snow/mp1 for web.pdf


----------



## Tuxx

It might be how I took the picture,there is also a slight grade difference at the gas station.
It does look like it`s loaded.
These two pics might already be on here,enjoy anyway!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Looks like a concept vehicle from Iowa......
Ohio trying them too??
I know Iowa was running a tractor trailer combo.
Tractor had front blade and wing.
Trailer held 20-25 tons of salt and I can't remember how many thousands of gallons of liquid.......
I think they had something like this in the works too.....


----------



## deere615

Those are some neat looking trucks


----------



## snobeast

*My Work Truck*

1999 Volvo Autocar 330 cummins 8LL tranny with a sidewinder sander


----------



## SnoFarmer

todays mtdot shot.


----------



## jt5019

Might have been posted but these are from the CDOT website


----------



## jt5019

Two more .... second one is a 6,000-gallon tanker used to spray liquid de-icers.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I came across this cool picture online...


----------



## vplow

"I think other states should invest in those. I saw a picture of 8 Colorado DOT trucks used to clear a 4 lane highway. Huge waste."

Maybe less economical, but I'd sure rather see the whole line of trucks coming down teh road than a couple of trucks with these funky plow trailers. To me it seems like just getting more trucks set up with double wings, per NYSDOT, accomplishes the same thing... and looks way cooler too. I do agree how it's odd so many places use trucks without wings, or only single wings, on wide multilane highways... but double wings on the trucks to me seems both more versatile than the trailers, and better-looking! Call me a purist.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

vplow;489886 said:


> "I think other states should invest in those. I saw a picture of 8 Colorado DOT trucks used to clear a 4 lane highway. Huge waste."
> 
> Maybe less economical, but I'd sure rather see the whole line of trucks coming down teh road than a couple of trucks with these funky plow trailers. To me it seems like just getting more trucks set up with double wings, per NYSDOT, accomplishes the same thing... and looks way cooler too. I do agree how it's odd so many places use trucks without wings, or only single wings, on wide multilane highways... but double wings on the trucks to me seems both more versatile than the trailers, and better-looking! Call me a purist.


How's the second truck in the congo line use his driver's side wing? Waste of money other than the lead truck.

Also cutting fuel and labor costs with one of these trailer plows. Half the trucks, probably 1/3 less fuel, and 1 less operator. As a taxpayer, sounds pretty dang good to me.


----------



## WingPlow

Mark Oomkes;489893 said:


> How's the second truck in the congo line use his driver's side wing? Waste of money other than the lead truck.
> 
> Also cutting fuel and labor costs with one of these trailer plows. Half the trucks, probably 1/3 less fuel, and 1 less operator. As a taxpayer, sounds pretty dang good to me.


but is buying more of those trailer plows and having one less truck on the highway REALLY gonna lower your taxes ???....my guess is its not


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WingPlow;489901 said:


> but is buying more of those trailer plows and having one less truck on the highway REALLY gonna lower your taxes ???....my guess is its not


Is it going to increase them to keep up with the cost of labor, benefits, insurance, fuel? If they're using 2 trucks in the place of 1?


----------



## Plow Chaser

vplow;489886 said:


> "I think other states should invest in those. I saw a picture of 8 Colorado DOT trucks used to clear a 4 lane highway. Huge waste."
> 
> Maybe less economical, but I'd sure rather see the whole line of trucks coming down teh road than a couple of trucks with these funky plow trailers. To me it seems like just getting more trucks set up with double wings, per NYSDOT, accomplishes the same thing... and looks way cooler too. I do agree how it's odd so many places use trucks without wings, or only single wings, on wide multilane highways... but double wings on the trucks to me seems both more versatile than the trailers, and better-looking! Call me a purist.


Agreed, the multiple trucks is awesome. NYSDOT clears lanes so much more effectively than other states I've seen. I was picking on CDOT for their lack of wing usage!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

An nother shot of the new mndot plow


----------



## yancy

here one. its from the Village I work for off and on again.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some NYSDOT conga lines.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Chaser;489943 said:


> Some NYSDOT conga lines.


Stay back 200 ft, yea right, they're back maybe 20 ft. Morons.


----------



## vplow

"How's the second truck in the congo line use his driver's side wing? Waste of money other than the lead truck. "

Well, that's a given... what I meant was, in that photo, one double-winger and a couple trucks with right side wings would do the same job as the trailer and the horde of trucks with front blades only. Why not buy the wings instead of the trailer and then have a fleet of "go anywhere/do anything" rigs instead of using urban/residential setups on multi-lane highways? Mostly just an observation taht running one of those trailers, yet none of the trucls have wings, seems pretty disorganized to me.


----------



## vplow

"Agreed, the multiple trucks is awesome. NYSDOT clears lanes so much more effectively than other states I've seen. I was picking on CDOT for their lack of wing usage!!"

That's what I'm saying! Almost like they're trying to maximize the number of drivers or something? Wings on every truck, double wings on a good percentage of them, and just get 'er done.


----------



## lakeeffect

It has always amazed me how many areas dont run wings or run just single wings.

Here double 14' wings is the norm. Even the plows that do the city streets are double wingers. A plow without wings just doesn't look right to me, but that is just what I am used to.


----------



## 2004F550

wings are not found much around here, CTDOT has a good amount at yards near the big highways and I think each garage has one single wing truck, but the vast majority have just the front plow. I think they only have a handful of double wing trucks as in 4 or 5 in the whole state. Well in MA just to our north every truck has atleast 1 wing.

Towns in northwest CT seem to have a atleast one piece with a wing for pushing back whether its a grader or a truck, varies from town to town.


----------



## Winter Land Man

2004F550;490234 said:


> wings are not found much around here, CTDOT has a good amount at yards near the big highways and I think each garage has one single wing truck, but the vast majority have just the front plow. I think they only have a handful of double wing trucks as in 4 or 5 in the whole state. Well in MA just to our north every truck has atleast 1 wing.
> 
> Towns in northwest CT seem to have a atleast one piece with a wing for pushing back whether its a grader or a truck, varies from town to town.


Not the contractor trucks in Mass, maybe on the highways, but not regular state roads.


----------



## snobeast

*More from New Fairfield CT.*

Here is another of my truck and some of our other rigs


----------



## JIM SHERRY

lakeeffect;490062 said:


> It has always amazed me how many areas dont run wings or run just single wings.
> 
> Here double 14' wings is the norm. Even the plows that do the city streets are double wingers. A plow without wings just doesn't look right to me, but that is just what I am used to.


I would like to see some of the trucks with double 14' wings,if anyone has some photos please post them,thanks.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I am from PA.and I love my PennDOT Mack Granites,if anyone has pics of PennDOT Macks or any Granite plow truck please post them I would like to see them.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Happy Birthday To The Plow Chaser!!!!! Have A Good One Ryan.


----------



## 04superduty

i also wonder why more states dont use belly blades. they can scrape thru hard pack ice better and you dont always need a huge front mounted plow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;490484 said:


> Happy Birthday To The Plow Chaser!!!!! Have A Good One Ryan.


Thanks Jim!! It's good to get a little older, but I still wish I was a kid again staring out my window and the plows went churning down my road.


----------



## neman

2004F550;490234 said:


> wings are not found much around here, CTDOT has a good amount at yards near the big highways and I think each garage has one single wing truck, but the vast majority have just the front plow. I think they only have a handful of double wing trucks as in 4 or 5 in the whole state. Well in MA just to our north every truck has atleast 1 wing.
> 
> Towns in northwest CT seem to have a atleast one piece with a wing for pushing back whether its a grader or a truck, varies from town to town.


I rarely see wings on Eastern Mass roads maintained by Mass Hwy. I did see a contractor truck with a wing one day pushing back after a storm (on a one lane state road) but he was followed by 3 plows with their blades down plowing almost nothing!
Just the other day I saw 7 plows (yes SEVEN) plowing a one lane road.The Mass Turnpike Authority uses wings a lot and seems to use a lot less equipment than Mass Highway Dept. does for the same width roadways.


----------



## oshkosh619

neman;490589 said:


> I rarely see wings on Eastern Mass roads maintained by Mass Hwy. I did see a contractor truck with a wing one day pushing back after a storm (on a one lane state road) but he was followed by 3 plows with their blades down plowing almost nothing!
> Just the other day I saw 7 plows (yes SEVEN) plowing a one lane road.The Mass Turnpike Authority uses wings a lot and seems to use a lot less equipment than Mass Highway Dept. does for the same width roadways.


With the exception of the 'Pike, you really don't see many trucks with wings in Central Mass (MAYBE on some contractors rigs, but usually not). There are some private sector hard-core snow plowers that have some excellent equipment, but most are construction/contracting companies that land a state or town contract and slap a plow and maybe a sander on a dump truck to help defray costs during the slow winter construction season.

Most don't own or set up "full-blown snow fighters". In fact, these days, I'm seeing more and more 1-ton private dumps plowing the interstates under contract for the state! None of the towns in my area use them (if they even have them - our town bought two used IH S1800 rigs with fully operational RH wing setups from the VTDOT several years ago... first thing they did was yank the wings/towers off. "We don't need this crap" was the statement of the Highway Superintendant at the time....his opinion was that they would be useless on the back roads.... regardless of the back roads, the town has one of the most heavily traveled 2-lane highways in the corridor running right through it as a feeder between three interstates. Those two trucks with wings would've made short work of that road IMHO, much shorter than it takes right now (though in no way do I profess to have any "expertise" in this field, just LOTS of first hand observation, as I'm out there in the storms too by nature of my occupation and I've usually been the one that ends up having the call made to the DPW Boss to "saddle up" the troops for the last quarter century).

The neighboring town bought a Ford LN9000 rig with a wing setup back in the late '80's. It never got used. The town I live in has a wing on their grader, and I saw one on the Grafton DPW grader, but that's about it. Central Mass is pretty "wingless" (I'm trying to recall if even the MASS HIGHWAY rigs at the pit in my town have wings... I'm pretty sure they don't... at least not the new Sterlings w/combo dump body sanders recently acquired).

I was surprised to see that there are some towns in Mass that still have belly-blade equipped trucks! I thought those went out in Massachusetts when the streetcar companies were no longer held responsible for clearing city streets (for those of you too young to know, a STREETCAR aka TROLLEY is an electric/self-propelled public transit conveyance from the past not unlike those million-dollar plus "Light Rail Vehicles" that Boston has such a hard time keeping on the rails and not ramming each other from behind). I saw one on the news the other night, up near the Lowell/Lawrence area.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Todays shot courtesy of MTDOT


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Found this online...


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

*Pics from online*

Some NY trucks and newer trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

TLC Snow Div.;491117 said:


> Some NY trucks and newer trucks.


That's my collection on Hank's site.

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone.htm

More to come...


----------



## orange79

Heres one from the DPW a couple of towns over


----------



## Tuxx

Here are today`s pics,Township got a new 550.
And also why we need Fluid Film!


----------



## Tuxx

Another pic of the Townships new 550
And there 1976 Mack


----------



## f250man

Hey truxx is that painsville and Thompson.? I know that some of the pics are in the square


----------



## Tuxx

It`s Thompson Township,And Geauga County (orange truck)


----------



## Plow Chaser

For sale in Syracuse


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this Vermont plow online today.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Mercer Cty Nj*

Princeton Township


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Plow Chaser;491133 said:


> That's my collection on Hank's site.
> 
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone.htm
> 
> More to come...


Ha ha i thought it might be. Hope you didn't mind me posting them.


----------



## Plow Chaser

TLC Snow Div.;491322 said:


> Ha ha i thought it might be. Hope you didn't mind me posting them.


Not at all.


----------



## ultimate plow

Plow Boss;491318 said:


> Princeton Township


Love the Ford!!!!!!


----------



## oshkosh619

*If yer gonna do it right, FINNISH the job*

Massive, Finnish-built Patria VAMMAS PSB 5500H owned by Port Authority NY/NY stationed at Teteboro Airport in NJ. Credit to photgrapher JScott128


----------



## oshkosh619

*Come On Lads!! Over The Top With 100 Pages!!*

Same VAMMAS,different angle. Again, credit to JScott128


----------



## oshkosh619

*Belated Happy Birthday Ryan! One from your old stomping grounds!*

Practically brandy-new NYSDOT IH. Photo credit to X635


----------



## oshkosh619

oshkosh619;491690 said:


> Massive, Finnish-built Patria VAMMAS PSB 5500H owned by Port Authority NY/NY stationed at Teteboro Airport in NJ. Credit to photgrapher JScott128


 DUH... meant to say Port Authority NY/NJ....


----------



## J & B Lawncare

*On post 1971?*

Between the two warning lights, what is the clear bubble? Kinda looks like a remote spotlight under a clear dome.

Thanks

J & B


----------



## Plow Chaser

J & B Lawncare;491950 said:


> Between the two warning lights, what is the clear bubble? Kinda looks like a remote spotlight under a clear dome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J & B


They are fully rotational spotlights.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's how the older trucks looked with them.


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;491693 said:


> Practically brandy-new NYSDOT IH. Photo credit to X635


Now if only Sword could make these in diecast!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

1st pic and last 3. Photo Credit: X635 great pics!!!

1st is 2 Mass Pike trucks

2nd is from Amhurst NH ( not from X635)

The DPW uses truck just like the last Mack pictured to do my neighborhood.


----------



## santaclause

*my towns granite*

this is my towns granite one of two they have with an all viking setup we are supposed to get a lake effect storm tonite possoible 18 inches so hopwfully I wil get some more pics
this is my first phot so bear with me this is the Town of Wilna in Northern new york


----------



## Plow Chaser

santaclause;492098 said:


> this is my towns granite one of two they have with an all viking setup we are supposed to get a lake effect storm tonite possoible 18 inches so hopwfully I wil get some more pics
> this is my first phot so bear with me this is the Town of Wilna in Northern new york


Awesome! With all that snow coming, we are counting on you to get a boatload of pictures!!


----------



## WingPlow

that Granite is one awesome looking truck
theres nothing like those big Viking one way plows...


----------



## WingPlow

we have almost matching pics......


----------



## WingPlow

whooohooo, i,m the first post on the 100th page !!!!

where do i go to collect my prize ??????


----------



## SnoFarmer

Not on my page..
hint you can change to # of pages displayed per page in the CP.lol

I would like to see that VAMMAS in action.
It looks like it is articulated also.


----------



## Tuxx

Just got back from Detroit,These are the only pics I got that were on the same side of the freeway.
Ohio Turnpike Trucks


----------



## WingPlow

SnoFarmer;492293 said:


> Not on my page..
> hint you can change to # of pages displayed per page in the CP.lol
> 
> I would like to see that VAMMAS in action.
> It looks like it is articulated also.


sno farmer your just as much of a let down as the weathermen lately LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer

WingPlow;492301 said:


> sno farmer your just as much of a let down as the weathermen lately LOL


sorry, about your cheerio's


----------



## santaclause

who knows might get that much snow might not Lake effect is funny might get 2 foot in one spot and 5 miles down the road 6 inches just depends where the band sits and dumps I will try


----------



## 04superduty

WingPlow;492184 said:


> whooohooo, i,m the first post on the 100th page !!!!
> 
> where do i go to collect my prize ??????


if it makes you feel better your the 2nd poster on the 100th page for me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol or post #20, on the 50th page:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

mndot.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

MnDot.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

MNDot........


----------



## SnoFarmer

MTDot....,,,,


----------



## farmerkev

We Minesotans have some nice equipment, dont we!wesport Just wanted to throw that out there. Acctually as long as it has a plow on it, its pretty [email protected] sweet!


----------



## SnoFarmer

We do like our trucks.
.


----------



## oshkosh619

SnoFarmer;492293 said:


> Not on my page..
> hint you can change to # of pages displayed per page in the CP.lol
> 
> I would like to see that VAMMAS in action.
> It looks like it is articulated also.


SnoFarmer, you're absolutley correct. It is equipped with both wheeled steering and chassis articulation steering systems. Boston Logan Airport has 8 of these beasts, and one of the smaller PSB 4500H (same idea, smaller package, less wheels, somewhat lesser capabilities). These brutes cost $800,000 _*each*_!


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmerkev;492586 said:


> We Minesotans have some nice equipment, dont we!wesport Just wanted to throw that out there. Acctually as long as it has a plow on it, its pretty [email protected] sweet!


I don't know, nothing really compares to the beasts back in NY. I've been to many states with some pretty neat plows, but nothing like NY. Of course I'm partial because I'm from there!


----------



## oshkosh619

*VAMMAS and others in action*

SnoFarmer. if you want to see the Vammas in action, go to http://www.necaaae.org and go the the video section. There are several years of "snow symposium" videos listed (i.e. 41st, 38th, etc.). I've only been able to get a few to work (38th and 39th if I recall) in my computer.

The videos consist of several minutes of footage from numerous airports in the US and Canada showing runway snow clearing operations in effect, night and day. There are some shots of the Vammas (not sure which airport, I don't think it was one of Logan/Massport's) in action, along with Oshkosh's and just about every type of piece of snow clearance equipment you can imagine. All the footage was combined and set to music by one of the employees from Oshkosh. These are very impressive videos. I just wish I sould get them on DVD instead of having to watch them on my computer. I'd bet they'd look great on a widescreen TV!


----------



## Little Jon

1999.......


----------



## Little Jon

2000!!!!!!!!!!wesport:bluebounc


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;492617 said:


> I don't know, nothing really compares to the beasts back in NY. I've been to many states with some pretty neat plows, but nothing like NY. Of course I'm partial because I'm from there!


Got to agree with you there Ryan. I have never been anywhere that has snowfighters that match what is up here in this part of NY.


----------



## lakeeffect

oshkosh619;491693 said:


> Practically brandy-new NYSDOT IH. Photo credit to X635


That truck is at the very least 3 years old. NYS switched to Mack Granites 3 years ago.


----------



## adksnowo

Plow Chaser;491966 said:


> Here's how the older trucks looked with them.


Plowchaser, that truck looks like it has front hubs. Is that one of the rare 4x4 NYSDOT trucks? Not many of them around, even up here in the hills. A few tandems, lots of s/a trucks, but not many all wheel drive.


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;492782 said:


> Got to agree with you there Ryan. I have never been anywhere that has snowfighters that match what is up here in this part of NY.


I look at the history too. Where did the plow begin, with Carl Frink right up in the Tug Hill/Northern NY area. Frink and Viking both have made some of the largest plows I know I've ever seen. The other manufacturers make what seems to be smaller equipment. You just will never find trucks and plows like the ones in upstate NY.

Chris, I'll be back in less than a month for another one of my "plow chasing" adventures! I want to get back up your way, but looking out towards Fulton and Montgomery Counties. One town there runs 6 Walters regularly.


----------



## Plow Chaser

adksnowo;493099 said:


> Plowchaser, that truck looks like it has front hubs. Is that one of the rare 4x4 NYSDOT trucks? Not many of them around, even up here in the hills. A few tandems, lots of s/a trucks, but not many all wheel drive.


That pic I posted is not a 4 wheel drive version. I've only seen a few NYSDOT 4x4 plows. I know they exist out there, but are pretty rare. One of them was posted on here a while back.


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;493104 said:


> I look at the history too. Where did the plow begin, with Carl Frink right up in the Tug Hill/Northern NY area. Frink and Viking both have made some of the largest plows I know I've ever seen. The other manufacturers make what seems to be smaller equipment. You just will never find trucks and plows like the ones in upstate NY.
> 
> Chris, I'll be back in less than a month for another one of my "plow chasing" adventures! I want to get back up your way, but looking out towards Fulton and Montgomery Counties. One town there runs 6 Walters regularly.


Would be a good day for plow chasing just south of me in Oswego County. They are getting hammered from Mexico to Mannsville. 81 is shut down and they have gotten over 30" since midnight and supposed to keep on coming until it moves back up here tommorow. Should have well over 4' by tommorow morning.

If you have the time to wander up deeper on the "hill" you will find some treasures.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Good video with some plows.

http://news10now.com/content/all_news/central_new_york/?ArID=91005&SecID=86


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Here's a dirty DOT truck i found online:


----------



## deere615

Wow usually the cars parked on the side of a main road look like that!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

if i get a chance ill get some pics of the city and town on Little Falls, NY's dpw rigs. i know a couple folks that work for the state dot and say they are not at all impressed with the new mack trucks and like the internationals bettter.


----------



## Plow Chaser

LawnProLandCare;493285 said:


> if i get a chance ill get some pics of the city and town on Little Falls, NY's dpw rigs. i know a couple folks that work for the state dot and say they are not at all impressed with the new mack trucks and like the internationals bettter.


Sweet, I met Don the Supt at the Town of LF a few years back. Really great guy, took out every plow in the garage for me to shoot photos of. I heard the Town of Manheim has some good stuff too. Might be worth a drive.

And I wish the DOT stayed with the old Louisvilles from the 80s and 90s!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

WyDot,.........
2 pic series


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

Plow Chaser;493403 said:


> Sweet, I met Don the Supt at the Town of LF a few years back. Really great guy, took out every plow in the garage for me to shoot photos of. I heard the Town of Manheim has some good stuff too. Might be worth a drive.
> 
> And I wish the DOT stayed with the old Louisvilles from the 80s and 90s!!


i can help you out with the town of manheim! one of my buddy's works for the town of manheim, im sure there out plowing right now its drifting pretty bad in the country... manheims garage is about 10-15 mins. from my house... what towns in montgomery and fulton you going for? just curious ...


----------



## Plow Chaser

LawnProLandCare;493426 said:


> i can help you out with the town of manheim! one of my buddy's works for the town of manheim, im sure there out plowing right now its drifting pretty bad in the country... manheims garage is about 10-15 mins. from my house... what towns in montgomery and fulton you going for? just curious ...


I'm going to the Town of Minden. Talked to the Supt. there last week and he was more than happy to have me come down next month. I've been trying to get ahold of the Towns of Glen and Florida like there's no tomorrow. Also a few towns along 29 and & in Fulton Co. NYSDOT has a big yard from what I remember on 5s I want to stop in and see as well.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

yea the nysdot has one off of 5s right by the thruway exit for herkimer ny, i think thats the one your talking about ...i look forward to seeing more of your pics..


----------



## Plow Chaser

LawnProLandCare;493459 said:


> yea the nysdot has one off of 5s right by the thruway exit for herkimer ny, i think thats the one your talking about ...i look forward to seeing more of your pics..


I've been to that one. The head engineer there was a little weirded out about me taking pictures of the plows. I'm actually shooting down to the one on 5s in Fultonville. I remember it years ago and since I'll be out that way, I plan to see if they get weirded out too. Won't be for another month though.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some from the Town of Manheim

http://www.townofmanheim.org/html/highway.html


----------



## oshkosh619

lakeeffect;492784 said:


> That truck is at the very least 3 years old. NYS switched to Mack Granites 3 years ago.


Oops... my bad! Well, in my defense, it _LOOKS_ practically brandy-new... it might have been when the picture was taken.


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;491973 said:


> Now if only Sword could make these in diecast!!


Amen to that. I'd love to see something like that in 1/50th (or any scale, for that matter).


----------



## Winter Land Man

LawnProLandCare;493285 said:


> if i get a chance ill get some pics of the city and town on Little Falls, NY's dpw rigs. i know a couple folks that work for the state dot and say they are not at all impressed with the new mack trucks and like the internationals bettter.


For real? I've heard of engine troubles on five new International's in my area.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;493466 said:


> I've been to that one. The head engineer there was a little weirded out about me taking pictures of the plows. I'm actually shooting down to the one on 5s in Fultonville. I remember it years ago and since I'll be out that way, I plan to see if they get weirded out too. Won't be for another month though.


Hmm. I know of a town like that, they have a huge fence around their whole property. They don't let town citizens see the place (which, I understand, teenagers messing around). Citizens even have to make appointments to get sand.


----------



## DareDog

the storm took out the DPW Garage in Fulton, just saw that on the news
it said there was 2 snowplows still in the garage 
got this pic off of wsyr website


----------



## Tuxx

Yesterdays Lake Effect NEOhio


----------



## f250man

Was there and did that all day and night.  payup


----------



## Tuxx

Todays pictures plus from the other morning.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Tuxx;494080 said:


> Yesterdays Lake Effect NEOhio


Is that blue salt in the back of those trucks?


----------



## Tuxx

Plow Chaser;494974 said:


> Is that blue salt in the back of those trucks?


Why yes it is.Morton Salt uses a Blue Dye as there Trademark and it is easy to see.
Canada does not accecpt the Blue Dye Salt


----------



## Plow Chaser

Tuxx;494979 said:


> Why yes it is.Morton Salt uses a Blue Dye as there Trademark and it is easy to see.
> Canada does not accecpt the Blue Dye Salt


That's what I thought! I know NYC Dept. of Sanitation used the colored salt a while back to prove they salted the streets.


----------



## WingPlow

Plow Chaser;494995 said:


> That's what I thought! I know NYC Dept. of Sanitation used the colored salt a while back to prove they salted the streets.


or was the colored salt they used treated, and thats why it was colored
we use treated salt here and ours is brown, the town next town over uses treated and theirs is green

just cant see NY or any other place going to the trouble of dying all their salt just to prove apoint


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;495013 said:


> or was the colored salt they used treated, and thats why it was colored
> we use treated salt here and ours is brown, the town next town over uses treated and theirs is green
> 
> just cant see NY or any other place going to the trouble of dying all their salt just to prove apoint


Could have been that. I have video from the news back in the early 90s of them using the green salt. May have just been colored. But they did want it colored so NYer's wouldn't complain about their roads not being treated. It must look wonderful


----------



## SnoFarmer

CoDot.........
from tonight


----------



## HinikerPrototyp

Id like a passengers side pic of Newport, NH's F-550 With Front & Wing Plows and Combo Dump/Sander asap thanks Paul


----------



## scholzee

TLC Snow Div.;493269 said:


> Here's a dirty DOT truck i found online:


Maybe if he would clean the windsheild he would not need all those flags to see his plow edge.


----------



## SnWfiteR

Plow Chaser;495023 said:


> Could have been that. I have video from the news back in the early 90s of them using the green salt. May have just been colored. But they did want it colored so NYer's wouldn't complain about their roads not being treated. It must look wonderful


Onondaga County(CNY) uses the green salt.. Its Called "Clearlane". The green is Magnesium Sulfate.. Supposed to make the salt work better, longer, and colder..We used to have the brown, but it wasnt environmentally friendly....I am told that NYS thruway authority also uses the green stuff....BTW we affectionatly call it Leprechaun Poop..LOL......Also thanks for the video plug.....thats the facility I work at!!!


----------



## Plow Boss

*Up For Auction*

Look Clean


----------



## Big Chief

*Where's the auction?*

Where is the auction and is there any info online? Thanks, Big Chief.


----------



## Plow Boss

Big Chief;495873 said:


> Where is the auction and is there any info online? Thanks, Big Chief.


http://www.teitsworth.com/cgi-bin/auctions.htm


----------



## Big Chief

*Thank You*

Thanks Plow Boss. Wonder what that one will go for. I have a 1971 that had 21000 miles on it when I bought it from a Township in Southern WI. 3 yrs. ago. I paid 10,000.00 for it and it is in excellant shape. I also have a 1974 I bought from Grand county CO. for 5,700.00 but it has had a hard life. I still plow with it though. Grant.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint

lakeffect: is that a webster highway dept. truck?


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Here's a nice video:


----------



## 02DURAMAX

TLC Snow Div.;496788 said:


> Here's a nice video:


Thats a nice one..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnWfiteR;495786 said:


> Onondaga County(CNY) uses the green salt.. Its Called "Clearlane". The green is Magnesium Sulfate.. Supposed to make the salt work better, longer, and colder..We used to have the brown, but it wasnt environmentally friendly....I am told that NYS thruway authority also uses the green stuff....BTW we affectionatly call it Leprechaun Poop..LOL......Also thanks for the video plug.....thats the facility I work at!!!


Actually, it's magnesium chloride.

What was the 'brown stuff'? I know the debate rages on, but AFAIK the brown--Magic or treated with sugar beet molasses or possibly IceBan--is supposedly better for the environment than mag coated rock salt with green food coloring.


----------



## Tuxx

Pics from todays Lake Effect


----------



## Tuxx

More pics from todays snow


----------



## Tuxx

Yet a few more.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great set of pics Tuxx. No wing on the green Mack RM though??


----------



## Tuxx

I think a few years ago a guardrail removed it! My buddy can chime in if he reads this post.


----------



## SnWfiteR

Mark Oomkes;497026 said:


> Actually, it's magnesium chloride.
> 
> What was the 'brown stuff'? I know the debate rages on, but AFAIK the brown--Magic or treated with sugar beet molasses or possibly IceBan--is supposedly better for the environment than mag coated rock salt with green food coloring.


Yes, the brown was molasses....According to what we were told it was clogging waterways and therefore not good for the fish.....There was also the whole patent story between cargill and another company I cant remember the name of..... We, The people that plow the roads, felt the brown worked better than the green....You could watch the green fly off the spinner through the wind, but the brown would drop off the spinner onto the road no matter how hard the wind was blowing!! And being one of the poeple that calibrate the "Dickey-John's", the green and the brown weigh the same....Go figure that one


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Awesome pics Tuxx! keep up the good work.


----------



## MaineF250

I don't really understand why you wouldn't run a wing on a plow truck, and seems like a waste


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Great job on the plow pics,Awesome action shots!!!!! THANKS for sharing them Tuxx and keep them coming.


----------



## fatboyNJ

the green truick with the oragne plow is about to do a number on that poor mailbox


----------



## DareDog

i will get some pics up soon, 

found 2 trucks over in Rone NY today,

one was a 50's Ford With a SnowBlower on the front, 2 engines in it, one to run the truck and other to run the blower, was talking to the guy that ownes it, he said its like a tank, has 2 transfer cases in it,

the other one idk the yr, it was a town snow plow, it had part of "town of" on the door


----------



## Plow Boss

*Bridgewater Twp Nj*

Ready to go but no snow


----------



## Plow Boss

*Nj DOT*

1st photo - Bridgewater Garage - Alot of Iron sitting around
2nd photo - Bedminster Garage - V


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Mucho Caltrans*

I took tons of photos yesterday in the Sierras. Anywhere from 7-15 feet of snow in spots. It was a day of risking my life and taking some in your face shots!


----------



## Plow Chaser

The graders were out in groves.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And so were the plows.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Blowers everywhere too.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More blowers and plows.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Pics 1 and 2 - Placer County Highway Dept.

Pic 3 and 4 - Nevada DOT


----------



## Plow Chaser

*East Coast Iron!*

I found this Mack RM that a local contractor owns to plow the casino parking lots.


----------



## Plow Chaser

It was very fitting that this song that came on Sirius on my way home in a blizzard over the pass!


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Youtube Videos*

Of yesterday's action in the Sierras


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Plowchaser, All those pics and videos are excellent. Thanks for sharing them.

The last video i dont understand why some of the trucks have the wings down and others have them up and one has the wing down and the front blade up.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

TLC Snow Div.;500643 said:


> The last video i dont understand why some of the trucks have the wings down and others have them up and one has the wing down and the front blade up.


Thats a heck of a hill to get up with both the front and wing plows down. The last truck with just the wing down probably was clearing the shoulder and didn't want to slide off and flip over.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

AWESOME!!!!!!! pics and videos Ryan, thanks for sharing them, keep them coming. Is there a trip to chase some upstate plows,I hope.


----------



## Plow Chaser

TLC Snow Div.;500643 said:


> Plowchaser, All those pics and videos are excellent. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> The last video i dont understand why some of the trucks have the wings down and others have them up and one has the wing down and the front blade up.


The road that they were on wasn't a state road. It was just the access road to the garage so they really had no need to go fully blazing on it. I-80 was enough of a challenge yesterday!


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;500661 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!! pics and videos Ryan, thanks for sharing them, keep them coming. Is there a trip to chase some upstate plows,I hope.


In 2 weeks I will be upstate!! More plows to come...


----------



## mainplower

Here is the Truck I drive for the city, 2007 Int. 7400 DT466 auto trans, with Cirus sander controls,With drive by download. I took this picture after about a 24-28hr. storm. The next one is from the drivers seat!


----------



## Kennedy81

That takes some skill to crab walk those blowers down the road like that


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;500251 said:


> Pics 1 and 2 - Placer County Highway Dept.
> 
> Pic 3 and 4 - Nevada DOT


It's a shame to see that Oshkosh P sitting there looking neglected. It doesn't look like it's too old either, definately 80's or 90's vintage by the styling cues on the cab. I hope it's not a derelict, and just waiting some TLC. BTW, great videos, Ryan!


----------



## MaineF250

maineplower, thats a nice looking truck you got there. We have a bunch just like that, once they retire my truck i'll get one just like it. The internationals are comfy and quiet, i like them alot, but they just aint got the power of the beast I have now.


----------



## Tuxx

Of the pics that I didn`t put up,my buddy liked this one the most! Enjoy


----------



## MOXIE

*4th video*

The last plow pushing on the wrong side must have scared the s##t out of the guy in the pick-up
MOXIE


----------



## SnowMatt13

Tuxx..in the last pic, I feel bad for that mailbox.....


----------



## Tuxx

SnowMatt13;502342 said:


> Tuxx..in the last pic, I feel bad for that mailbox.....


Never hit it,not even close.


----------



## DareDog

DareDog;498980 said:


> i will get some pics up soon,
> 
> found 2 trucks over in Rone NY today,
> 
> one was a 50's Ford With a SnowBlower on the front, 2 engines in it, one to run the truck and other to run the blower, was talking to the guy that ownes it, he said its like a tank, has 2 transfer cases in it,
> 
> the other one idk the yr, it was a town snow plow, it had part of "town of" on the door


----------



## DareDog

heres the other truck


























also here one of the Town of Vernon plow truck


----------



## Plow Boss

*My guess is*

Looks Like The Town of Western Ny - Sticker


----------



## PLM-1

I was finally able to get a pic of the MODOT trailer plows. These pics have it in the "travel mode". I have another pic but my cell is taking way too long to email it to myself. I will post it later if it's worth a *****.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;503778 said:


> Looks Like The Town of Western Ny - Sticker


Exactly, old Town of Western Walters. I would have loved to see that truck in its glory days.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics plowchaser and tuxx! Thats one heck of a brigade!


----------



## lakeeffect

*City of Syracuse NY video*

http://www.9wsyr.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=5


----------



## lakeeffect

From todays snow/sleet/ freezing rain event


----------



## lakeeffect

Another NYSDOT plow


----------



## neman

*5 feet of snow in 5 days! Lots of pics and videos*

Snoqualmie Pass in Washington State along Interstate 90 is closed because of 5 feet of snow in the past 5 days! (347 inches this year)Washington DOT has LOTS of pictures,videos and bullietins on their website and various links.Quite the website! Also some avalanche clearing pics and videos.

Pictures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wsdot/

WSDOT blog be sure to check out the videos!
http://wsdotblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Plow Boss

*Nydot*

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

*Somerset Cty*

Waiting for snow


----------



## Plow Chaser

Also found online... somewhere near Chicago


----------



## granitefan713

Hey guys, nice pictures.

Here's a video clip I took of Penndot plowing the ice from my road last friday (2-1-08).


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny*

Columbia Cty Surplus
3rd photo -Check out the spreader mounted on the tandem


----------



## orange79

NDOR truck just salting


----------



## granitefan713

Here's a video clip I took of Penndot plowing the ice from my road last friday (2-1-08).


----------



## Plow Boss

*Michigan*

Found these old timers online


----------



## SnoFarmer

A shot from today.

Wydot, WYO 28, Louis Lake


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;510132 said:


> A shot from today.
> 
> Wydot, WYO 28, Louis Lake


I don't believe it, prove it. 

You can't make out any landmarks,


----------



## SnoFarmer

Same shot with the cam info in the upper L...

Thats a sno-cat on the right.
It's kind of hard to see any land marks when it's snowing..


----------



## toby4492

Town of Hartford plow truck driving by during yesterday's 20" storm.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice to see you Tom....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;510444 said:


> Nice to see you Tom....


Looks like ECS will be busy tonight, again.


----------



## Honest Mike

I love this thread! :salute: Great job to everyone, especially the guys posting tons of pics! Keep em coming!!  Mike


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some older NYSDOT pics I dug up today.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And some NYS Thruway trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I think pics of this truck have floated around before.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Up in the Sierras


----------



## Newdude

not a pic but i found a couple of vids from someone who works for the town of Greece, NY.


----------



## Newdude

some action shots form Webster NY that i forgot to post that have been on my cam forever.


----------



## Newdude

heres a couple more.


----------



## Tuxx

Some pics from this morning and this afternoon.


----------



## Tuxx

A few more.......


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a NYSDOT 4wd Granite Chassis at our dealer before heading over to Henderson to get equipment mounted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tuxx;513897 said:


> Some pics from this morning and this afternoon.


Holy crap, those first 2 pics the truck is just a tad overloaded.  

Like to see a private contractor get away with that.


----------



## HC plower

lakeeffect;514632 said:


> Here is a NYSDOT 4wd Granite Chassis at our dealer before heading over to Henderson to get equipment mounted.


Anyone know why this axleback version of the Granite is being used instead of the axle forward like the rest of the NYSDOT Granites that have been posted? Maybe 4wd conversion?


----------



## Tuxx

While I was out this morning a few more.


----------



## Rangerman

With the pitiful snow we got this morning I was bored so I snapped a couple shots of the county crew. Notice no plow, Oh yea the snow here sucks this year. :realmad:


----------



## lakeeffect

HC plower;514722 said:


> Anyone know why this axleback version of the Granite is being used instead of the axle forward like the rest of the NYSDOT Granites that have been posted? Maybe 4wd conversion?


It is a 4 wheel drive.


----------



## granitefan713

HC plower;514722 said:


> Anyone know why this axleback version of the Granite is being used instead of the axle forward like the rest of the NYSDOT Granites that have been posted? Maybe 4wd conversion?


Hmm, good question. I've seen a few axle forward 4x4 Granites before. Maybe its a turning radius thing.


----------



## StoneDevil

*Pennsylvania*

Ok i got some pic while i was out today, didnt work. there not the best but hey i was driving. note 1 is penndot 1 is pa turnpike other is township which i was behind


----------



## Tuxx

Well went back out this afternoon,It`s tough to take pics and drive at the same time!


----------



## Tuxx

Here are five more pics...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Tuxx, great bunch of pics.

I think we addressed this before, but Ohio does not use wings on their trucks? I never see any on the pics that you post other than the Mack with a wing frame, but no wing.


----------



## vplow

"Holy crap, those first 2 pics the truck is just a tad overloaded. "

Apparently you've not seen what the typical upstate NY town truck looks like with a full load of sand on it... that load of salt is NOTHING.


----------



## santaclause

thats right that is nothing you should see the mack granite that goes by my house when she is full she is full I posted a pic of it on here they have these great big sand sifters that go on top of the box so they heap it up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

vplow;515538 said:


> "Holy crap, those first 2 pics the truck is just a tad overloaded. "
> 
> Apparently you've not seen what the typical upstate NY town truck looks like with a full load of sand on it... that load of salt is NOTHING.


Yes, I have, still can't believe they get away with it either, especially with double wings and a V-plow.


----------



## Tuxx

Plow Chaser;515429 said:


> Tuxx, great bunch of pics.
> 
> I think we addressed this before, but Ohio does not use wings on their trucks? I never see any on the pics that you post other than the Mack with a wing frame, but no wing.


I`m sure somewhere in Ohio you can find a Wing or Two,ODOT has a few.They had underbelly plows at one time but have not seen one lately. Dan


----------



## vplow

I don't know if NY and OH are among them, but keep in mind some states do have exemptions on the books for the weight limits for highway department plow trucks when in service... i.e., at least in some states they can "get away" with it because it's 100% perfectly legal in every way.


----------



## Plow Boss

Some shots from Tuesdays storm


----------



## Oshkosh

*Can you say we have to much snow?*

We have been spending the past few weeks just pushing back.
Our bankings are 6' plus high and we have lost allot of width....We are around 9'-10' for the season so they tell us....
The towns people cannot remember the last time they saw a Vee out pushing back....


----------



## Oshkosh

*Is Frink America the old Frink????*



lakeeffect;187418 said:


> yes Frink sold alot of them(Frink was based about 18 miles from here), not sure why, but they did. Frink plows were the best in the industry for many years, but those type sanders were not good.


 Hi Chris,
Is Frink America the re made Frink? The reason that I ask is that we have one of their poly 10' on our GMC 5500 4x4 and it is a piece of junk. The truck and plow gear is a year old and we have had three center pin failures,The pivot bushing fatigued and tore apart and just two days ago the cross member that the lift piston mounts to collapsed. All covered under warr but what a disappointment.Nothing like the old Frink gear that would last what seemed like forever....


----------



## lakeeffect

Oshkosh;518196 said:


> Hi Chris,
> Is Frink America the re made Frink? The reason that I ask is that we have one of their poly 10' on our GMC 5500 4x4 and it is a piece of junk. The truck and plow gear is a year old and we have had three center pin failures,The pivot bushing fatigued and tore apart and just two days ago the cross member that the lift piston mounts to collapsed. All covered under warr but what a disappointment.Nothing like the old Frink gear that would last what seemed like forever....


Frink America may be a offshoot of Frink but only by name. Frink was built in Clayton NY and there is nothing left of the factory. Frink plows as such are no more. Closest thing out there as far as that type of quality is Viking, built in Harrisville NY.


----------



## Newdude

seeing as everyone is on the topic of frink and other plows, how about Tenco plows. Any good?


----------



## lakeeffect

Never seen a Tenco plow in this area. All Viking, Frink and Henderson around here.


----------



## lamarbur

I've used Tenco plows and tilt bodies for the highway dpt.. Made in Canada and they got it down very well. I would recommend Tenco to anyone.


----------



## Drottlawn

Here in Ohio we do have some wing plows. I see one running around here all the time. It is monster! I first started seeing it last year. So they do exist. I am very surprised they have one down here. They must have extra tax money!


----------



## Newdude

lamarbur;519307 said:


> I've used Tenco plows and tilt bodies for the highway dpt.. Made in Canada and they got it down very well. I would recommend Tenco to anyone.


Thanks. I was just wondering because our highway dept. runs Tenco plows and they do seem well built.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Newdude;519200 said:


> seeing as everyone is on the topic of frink and other plows, how about Tenco plows. Any good?


Tenco is all over the Central NY area and it's starting to be all you see. In the last 10 years they've really taken on the market and I feel make a great plow. Pretty much every highway department in this region has a few Tenco plows. A local dealer in the area is putting Tenco plows on new trucks like they are going out of style. However I'm in the Frink and Viking camp. I always liked the more rugged look and engineering of their plows.

A highway super a few years back told me that American Plows, a brand in the Schmidt Engineering/Wausau company, is the old Frink. Whether or not that it's true is uncertain. www.seeworldwide.com

Here's a new Tenco plow I found today at that dealer.


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT out today.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some old NYSDOT junked Fords.


----------



## cat320

Plow Chaser;519574 said:


> Some old NYSDOT junked Fords.


are they still fixable?


----------



## Plow Boss

*64 Degrees Today*

West Amwell Twp Nj


----------



## Plow Chaser

cat320;519791 said:


> are they still fixable?


They are pretty junked. Then again, anything is fixable.


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

Bonnell package


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

Older chicago streets and san truck


----------



## Plow Boss

*East Amwell Twp Nj*

Out of Service


----------



## farmerkev

Whys she out of service, where I live, those pretty much make up the entire fleet?


----------



## Plow Boss

Hunterdon Cty Nj


----------



## Plow Boss

farmerkev;520221 said:


> Whys she out of service, where I live, those pretty much make up the entire fleet?


It's been sitting in the weeds for a long time - maybe engine problems


----------



## EGLC

I'll try and get some pics of my towns trucks. They run Sterling for the larger trucks and a mixture of Ford, GMC and Dodge.......but mostly Ford. They even have a plow on the new Sterling recycling truck and just bought a Sterling tandem dump with side spreaders and full hydraulics.


----------



## ultimate plow

My town buys like 5 new trucks every year it rediculous. They have way too much nice equipment.


----------



## DareDog

this is where i saw the snow plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hey Ultimate Plow, how do you get your indoor pics to show up so clear? I was at a garage today, used no flash and upped the exposure and still got blurry pics. What's your secret?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Frankfort, NY


----------



## Big Chief

*1971 Oshkosh P2427 Video*






Finally got a little Video for you guys of where I plow in Colorado! Take a look at this Video of BIG CHIEF in his Warbonnet!!! Grant.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Former Town of New Hartford, NY


----------



## EGLC

ultimate plow;520333 said:


> My town buys like 5 new trucks every year it rediculous. They have way too much nice equipment.


My town is crazy.....they spend my money like its nothing. They bough a F550 for just a sign truck. All the guy does is drive this F550 with a utility body totaly decked out XLT, 4x4, diesel, strobes, etc, etc. Checking all the traffic signs and replacing the broken ones.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old White for plowing the shopping centers.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another junked truck from the city.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Frankfort International 7600


----------



## Plow Chaser

Trojan loader with SnoGo blower.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Walter U model


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another Walter.


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;520333 said:


> My town buys like 5 new trucks every year it rediculous. They have way too much nice equipment.


Same for the county here, I got to go in thier storage building and all the new trucks are mostly run off computers for all the plow/spreader/lights, etc. I didn't have a camera with me


----------



## keitha

*Some at the local Dealer today*

Found These at the local IH Dealer today
1st sign in window says Village of Lowville, NY w/ Viking plows
2nd Sure looks like NYS Thruway Yellow
3rd New DOT tree truck


----------



## SnowMatt13

Mark....
I've been in their shop many times. Don't think that all those electronics are the greatest thing in the world..talk to some of the drivers using them.


----------



## Big Chief

*1971 Oshkosh P2427*

Here is a follow up Video of the roads where I plow. Had to put my V Plow on to open this road up . Take a LOOK! I think you will be surprised how much snow I am moving.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Nj Dot*

West Amwell - Garage


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice video*

Nice to see the ole girl out working....



Big Chief;520761 said:


> Here is a follow up Video of the roads where I plow. Had to put my V Plow on to open this road up . Take a LOOK! I think you will be surprised how much snow I am moving.


----------



## DareDog

I got to break in my new camera taking these pics


----------



## DareDog




----------



## hikeradk

*Upstate, NY*

Great to see some local pictures in my backyard keep posting everyone else should see our testing ground!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Lots of NYSDOT Granites today!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And the S series that are slowly dwindling away!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Minden, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Mohawk, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Florida, NY


----------



## farmerkev

The S Series are by far my favorite International ever put out, and they look great with a plow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Broadalbin, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmerkev;521389 said:


> The S Series are by far my favorite International ever put out, and they look great with a plow.


I'm with you on that. The new 7600s look weak, and girly.


----------



## farmerkev

Plow Chaser;521402 said:


> I'm with you on that. The new 7600s look weak, and girly.


I dont mind them, but they dont compare to the old S's, that will be my next planned HO plow project. But you sure can improve the looks of the most all the int's. with a nive plow/sander setup.


----------



## snobiz3

What do you guys think of these??? The yellow one is Tinley Park IL, red tandem is Oak Lawn IL, and red Sterling is Plainfield IL...


----------



## snobiz3

Here is a few more... The yellow twins are IL Toll, blue is Munster IN, dark green is Shorewood, IL


----------



## farmerkev

Whats that yellow International have on it for a wing? Looks lieka regular Fisher 8'


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;521372 said:


> Town of Minden, NY


Great photo's - Keep them coming
I thought I seen Minden with a tandem international 4WD? If so any photo's?


----------



## granitefan713

Great photos!

Where were they taken at?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Awesome photos guys,keep them coming.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;522080 said:


> Great photo's - Keep them coming
> I thought I seen Minden with a tandem international 4WD? If so any photo's?


You did and the truck is gone. It burned this summer up when the bed was raised and it hit a wire. No more pics to take of that one!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Floyd, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Schulyer 1982 FWD. This truck is a monster!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

NY Thruway


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Great plow photos Ryan,as always they are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep them coming.


----------



## slauncha413

Front mounted wing Vs. a mid mounted wing, whats the purpose of the positioning, or is it just based on the truck or purpose of the job? any ideas?


----------



## snobiz3

One word RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

If it were orange it could be an IDOT truck, enough room to sleep 6!
Snowbiz...you work for Bonnell?


----------



## snobiz3

SnowMatt13;522952 said:


> If it were orange it could be an IDOT truck, enough room to sleep 6!
> Snowbiz...you work for Bonnell?


No sir I do not... I work for a southern Wisconsin based company that begins with the letter "M". Not sure how much I am allowed to say, I kinda got in a little trouble on here by plugging the company... Want to stay on everyones good side ya know!


----------



## ultimate plow

snobiz3;522885 said:


> One word RIDICULOUS!!!


Holly crap baby!!! Thats one sweet piece of new equipment!!! Dont even want to know the price tag. Keep them IL trucks coming


----------



## fattyry

PlowChaser - keep those pics of the Upstate plows coming!! It's one of the few places where the DPWs still run the old giants. 

By the way, if you ever make it to western NY, check out the City of Buffalo garage...they have some neat set-ups there.


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;521402 said:


> I'm with you on that. The new 7600s look weak, and girly.


Ryan, here is our 2006 7600, still think they are weak and girly??


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;523147 said:


> Ryan, here is our 2006 7600, still think they are weak and girly??


Not when they look like that!!!


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;522353 said:


> Town of Schulyer 1982 FWD. This truck is a monster!!!


Any pic of there New truck?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;523214 said:


> Any pic of there New truck?


It was in the garage with the hood up and the plow frame tilted so I didn't ask them to take it out. It's a beast of a truck.


----------



## bosslover

hey plow chaser i work in schuyler at the new wood pellet factory and that 1982 fwd plows our road that truck is bad ass. i have seen a good portion of all there trucks. you should check out the city of little falls new oshkosh they just got, and the town of little falls got a pretty sick mack thats a big truck next time you are in the area and if you go to the city of little falls barn they have there old old truck with the big v plow and dual wings you should check it out.


----------



## Plow Chaser

bosslover;523359 said:


> hey plow chaser i work in schuyler at the new wood pellet factory and that 1982 fwd plows our road that truck is bad ass. i have seen a good portion of all there trucks. you should check out the city of little falls new oshkosh they just got, and the town of little falls got a pretty sick mack thats a big truck next time you are in the area and if you go to the city of little falls barn they have there old old truck with the big v plow and dual wings you should check it out.


I've been to both the town and city of Little Falls a few years back. The town has some awesome stuff.

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...2006/sep11/town-of-little-falls-mack-rm-v.jpg
http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2006/sep11/town-of-little-falls-walter.jpg
http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2006/sep10/city-of-little-falls-fwd.jpg


----------



## bosslover

ya they both do did you see the towns snow blower. since you have been there the city has bought a brand new Oshkosh and the town has bought a brand new granite i think its deffintaly a mack


----------



## vplow

"still think they are weak and girly??"


When it's a 4x4, all bets are off! (Still no Paystar though)

I'm with Plowchaser on how the regular s/a ones look though... kinda wimpy. Tandems aren't too bad. Still would generally rather look at an Oshkosh/Paystar/Mack/etc. 4x4. But as far as a 7600 goes, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## lakeeffect

vplow;523880 said:


> "still think they are weak and girly??"
> 
> When it's a 4x4, all bets are off! (Still no Paystar though)
> 
> I'm with Plowchaser on how the regular s/a ones look though... kinda wimpy. Tandems aren't too bad. Still would generally rather look at an Oshkosh/Paystar/Mack/etc. 4x4. But as far as a 7600 goes, it doesn't get any better than that.


That one is not a 4wd, it is a regular 2wd.


----------



## semeehan17

Big Chief- those videos are BADASS!!!!!!
love looking at this thread and drooling, thanks everyone!! Keep it up!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's the Town of Schuyler's Paystar. This truck really is awesome. Here's some of their Oshkosh as well.


----------



## snobiz3

Awesome pic I found online!!!


----------



## granitefan713

Here are some Penndot trucks for ya.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

snobiz3;524139 said:


> Awesome pic I found online!!!


Yeah its cool! I already posted it a few pages back


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

My towns old Mack that is in charge of my neighborhood.


----------



## granitefan713

Here are a few more.


----------



## granitefan713




----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Those super crew Internationals are sweetussmileyflag


----------



## keitha

*Watertown Ny*

These are at the local plow installers site
1) Part of a six pack City of Rochester,NY DRA Macks
2) (2) NYS Dept Environmental Conservation DRA Macks
3) Dump/ sander Combos, Sanders and Dumps awaiting install.
4) Now this is interesting a Virgina DOT plow being fitted out in upstate NY


----------



## SnowMatt13

snobiz.....is that Iowa or Illinois??
I know Iowa has a few of those trailer/plows....


----------



## keitha

*NYS Contract pricing*

For those interested,this is what NYS DOT is giving for those macks
http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/4059019208Can.htm

This is what the rest of the local govt. can get the IH's for
http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/4059020072Can.htm

Mack, Volvo & Freightliner
http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/4059020307Can.htm

This is all the state contracts for vehicles
http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/405VehicleList.htm


----------



## vplow

"That one is not a 4wd, it is a regular 2wd."

Seriously? With double wings and big rubber I figured it had to be. Actually it even sits higher than the 7600s I've seen that ARE 4x4s! Some towns in the Catskills have them and they only sit slightly higher than a 2wd so figured anything with double wings, huge tires, and riding that high MUST be a 4x4. Guess not!


----------



## Jay brown

SnowMatt13;524349 said:


> snobiz.....is that Iowa or Illinois??
> I know Iowa has a few of those trailer/plows....


not to butt in but i think it's in missouri....that's where they were invented.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;524087 said:


> Here's the Town of Schuyler's Paystar. This truck really is awesome. Here's some of their Oshkosh as well.


Awesome !!


----------



## Plow Chaser

granitefan713;524183 said:


> Here are some Penndot trucks for ya.


PennDot's no longer running spokes??


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT out plowing today


----------



## Plow Chaser

Few more NYSDOT


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oneida County DPW


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Frankfort


----------



## Plow Chaser

So it's not an active town plow, but it used to be!! Now plowing the mall.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'm opposed to it, but here's some of the smaller stuff.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Whitestown FL


----------



## granitefan713

Plow Chaser;524666 said:


> PennDot's no longer running spokes??


I believe Penndot switched to disc wheels somewhere around 1997/1998.


----------



## 84deisel

it's only a matter of time until all trucks will not have spoke rims.Modern trucks don't use spoke rims.Besides they are a pita to deel with.


----------



## McDude

snobiz3;521839 said:


> Here is a few more... The yellow twins are IL Toll, blue is Munster IN, dark green is Shorewood, IL


my question is how come IDOT doesn't have trucks with wing plows?

I just drove from Southwest side of Chicago down to Charleston (EIU) to visit my girlfriends sister. On the way down here we hit a really small but pretty bad snowstorm (quarter mile visibility and at times worse). I did not see one single IDOT plow fitted with wing plows. However, I did notice that none of the trucks down here fitted with Vbox spreaders.


----------



## 84deisel

they don't use them in the chi area because of traffic concerns but the tollway does use them.


----------



## 2004F550

here is one of our 1974 Mack RM, works for the town sometimes when they lose a truck

12' Frink plow and 11' Frink wing (not shown)


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice looking Mack*



2004F550;526484 said:


> here is one of our 1974 Mack RM, works for the town sometimes when they lose a truck
> 
> 12' Frink plow and 11' Frink wing (not shown)


 You take pride in your equipment,good to see....Nice looking truck.


----------



## WingPlow

wow theres a balst from the past...i havent seen that RM in ages, looks good


----------



## santaclause

keitha;524376 said:


> For those interested,this is what NYS DOT is giving for those macks
> http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/4059019208Can.htm
> 
> This is what the rest of the local govt. can get the IH's for
> http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/4059020072Can.htm
> 
> Mack, Volvo & Freightliner
> http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/4059020307Can.htm
> 
> This is all the state contracts for vehicles
> http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/405VehicleList.htm


I was looking thru the specs on the nys dot trucks I cant beleive they are buying ones with autoshifts,Where I work they purchased some tractors with them and they are in the shop more than on the road they are junk jumpy and jerky I cant imagine using them to plow...


----------



## Newdude

keitha;524346 said:


> These are at the local plow installers site
> 1) Part of a six pack City of Rochester,NY DRA Macks
> 2) (2) NYS Dept Environmental Conservation DRA Macks
> 3) Dump/ sander Combos, Sanders and Dumps awaiting install.
> 4) Now this is interesting a Virgina DOT plow being fitted out in upstate NY


nice to see ROC is gettin some new trucks. By any chance, are there any trucks there destined to Webster, NY??


----------



## snobiz3

Jay brown;524593 said:


> not to butt in but i think it's in missouri....that's where they were invented.


Hey Guys, I am really not sure exactly where the trailer plow pic was taken. I just found it online and thought it was pretty cool...


----------



## snobiz3

McDude;525008 said:


> my question is how come IDOT doesn't have trucks with wing plows?
> 
> I just drove from Southwest side of Chicago down to Charleston (EIU) to visit my girlfriends sister. On the way down here we hit a really small but pretty bad snowstorm (quarter mile visibility and at times worse). I did not see one single IDOT plow fitted with wing plows. However, I did notice that none of the trucks down here fitted with Vbox spreaders.


McDude, IDOT does run wings in geographic regions that may deem it necessary to do so. In other words, the areas to the state that receive largest volumes of annual snow fall have a few trucks with wings. They typically are a smaller mid mount Jr. wing as opposed to a larger front mount patrol or benching wing, however in some cases the larger wings are run on a few tandems.

As far as the v-boxes go, IDOT runs a bunch of V-boxes in there tandems. Especially around Chicagoland and larger metro areas where there are way more overpasses. This is in an attempt to avoid situations such as the recent wreck on the Bishop Ford when an operator creamed an overpass with his body all the way up while trying to load his spreader... Not a good situation! In other regions of the state it is not deemed necessary to run a v-box due to the limited amount of overpasses.

Example:


----------



## WingPlow

santaclause;526862 said:


> I was looking thru the specs on the nys dot trucks I cant beleive they are buying ones with autoshifts,Where I work they purchased some tractors with them and they are in the shop more than on the road they are junk jumpy and jerky I cant imagine using them to plow...


we've been running them for at least 15 years and have only had one in the shop. and that was due to a factory issue and not driver related
after putting time in with both i can safely say that auto is the way to go
no more clutch replacements no more broken axles, drivers are less tired,,,the list goes on


----------



## crash444

*Ford L9000*

Here is our 94 Ford


----------



## crash444

*V-Plow*

1978 Oshkosh


----------



## Tuxx

Pics from today,Don`t worry winter is almost over!


----------



## oshkosh619

That Oshkosh looks to be in good shape for 30 year old iron! Is that really a mailbox mounted on the V, or just a victim of the previous winter's plowing????


----------



## sbrem

WingPlow;527561 said:


> we've been running them for at least 15 years and have only had one in the shop. and that was due to a factory issue and not driver related
> after putting time in with both i can safely say that auto is the way to go
> no more clutch replacements no more broken axles, drivers are less tired,,,the list goes on


An auto shift or an automatic? The specs for the NYS DOT say Eaton Fulller auto shift, which is quite different from a true automatic.


----------



## J29

Hey Tuxx,
What kind of plow is that on the Ford in your last two pics? Everest maybe? Thanks. J.


----------



## Tuxx

It is a Bonnell.


----------



## crash444

thanks Oshkosh619 yes that is a mail box mounted to the V and there is some mounted on the wing if you look above the cab. We put the truck in 2 parades this last summer and had to get a laugh out of some people. the guy that used to drive this truck is retired now and his name is on one of the mail boxes. There is a couple more pics of this truck in the thread V-Plows He loved it and he said it brought back a lot of memory's. this truck is only used in big snow storms now. it was out once last year and hasn't been out yet this year. I wish we had snow like we used too.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some Walters for ya!


----------



## santaclause

WingPlow;527561 said:


> we've been running them for at least 15 years and have only had one in the shop. and that was due to a factory issue and not driver related
> after putting time in with both i can safely say that auto is the way to go
> no more clutch replacements no more broken axles, drivers are less tired,,,the list goes on


are you talking about allison automatics just like your car step on them and go? I am refering to the auto shifts they are still a ten speed they are shifted by little servos on the top cover of the tranny!!!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;529688 said:


> Some Walters for ya!


Ryan, where's the Walter in the top photo from? It looks familiar. Is it one of Champion's twins? Is it an N or U model (they were so similar it was sometimes tough to tell)?

Mike


----------



## scholzee

oshkosh619;530440 said:


> Ryan, where's the Walter in the top photo from? It looks familiar. Is it one of Champion's twins? Is it an N or U model (they were so similar it was sometimes tough to tell)?
> 
> Mike


Does the one have rear steering ??


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;530440 said:


> Ryan, where's the Walter in the top photo from? It looks familiar. Is it one of Champion's twins? Is it an N or U model (they were so similar it was sometimes tough to tell)?
> 
> Mike


The newer U model is from the Town of Minden and the older one is from the Town of Root. They are both parked outside the Town of Glen's garage. They have around 6 in total. Most were sitting in the garage being used as shelf space.

Yes, they have rear wheel steering. All but 1 that they own have it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another pic showing the rear wheel steer and one of a Walters in their garage. I've never seen a wing so big in all my life.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;530560 said:


> The newer U model is from the Town of Minden and the older one is from the Town of Root. They are both parked outside the Town of Glen's garage. They have around 6 in total. Most were sitting in the garage being used as shelf space.
> 
> Yes, they have rear wheel steering. All but 1 that they own have it.


How come all these different towns have there trucks parked at the town of Roots garage?


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;530597 said:


> Here's another pic showing the rear wheel steer and one of a Walters in their garage. I've never seen a wing so big in all my life.


Wing looks like just a Frink 14' wing. Looks longer because the braces are raised.


----------



## DareDog

Town OF Vernon plow and sander
its a mack


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;530931 said:


> How come all these different towns have there trucks parked at the town of Roots garage?


They are all actually at the Town of Glen's. They bought Minden's and Root's Walters. Glen has a great collection!


----------



## bosslover

plow chaser were is the town of glen


----------



## Plow Chaser

bosslover;531014 said:


> plow chaser were is the town of glen


South of Fultonville/Fonda on Route 30A.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

This town truck only does ice management. No plow.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

*Look who was parked at Dunkin Donuts!*

This has got to be the towns most productive sub contractor. wesportussmileyflag


----------



## doh

TLC Snow Div.;532078 said:


> This has got to be the towns most productive sub contractor. wesportussmileyflag


Our town uses Grators, while they have a Ford/Sterlin 9000, with a oneway and wing that drives around, sanding, blade up. It should be driving around the clock, during an event.

But they feel Grators are the answer


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

*Holder*

A little town rig


----------



## McDude

snobiz3;527470 said:


> McDude, IDOT does run wings in geographic regions that may deem it necessary to do so. In other words, the areas to the state that receive largest volumes of annual snow fall have a few trucks with wings. They typically are a smaller mid mount Jr. wing as opposed to a larger front mount patrol or benching wing, however in some cases the larger wings are run on a few tandems.
> 
> As far as the v-boxes go, IDOT runs a bunch of V-boxes in there tandems. Especially around Chicagoland and larger metro areas where there are way more overpasses. This is in an attempt to avoid situations such as the recent wreck on the Bishop Ford when an operator creamed an overpass with his body all the way up while trying to load his spreader... Not a good situation! In other regions of the state it is not deemed necessary to run a v-box due to the limited amount of overpasses.
> 
> Example:


Thanks for the explanation.

I was just wondering why I never see wing plows on IDOT but I see them on Tollway trucks all the time.

Well that makes perfect sense about the v-box spreaders. There are a lot of viaducts and over passes here in Chicago compared to Southern, IL.


----------



## zman9119

McDude;532195 said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> I was just wondering why I never see wing plows on IDOT but I see them on Tollway trucks all the time.
> 
> Well that makes perfect sense about the v-box spreaders. There are a lot of viaducts and over passes here in Chicago compared to Southern, IL.


The last 4 new trucks we received at our storage have wings, two of them have belly blades too (they even have air and ground temp. gages too. Pretty nifty). They are nice for pushing back the shoulder or running ramps

We only have two V-boxes and they are assigned to routes that are far away from the storage so they don't have to return as often. I wish we would switch to all v-boxes, makes you worry less about bridges,stop lights and power lines. It seems that the height alert for bridges on our beds only work on half our trucks.


----------



## snobiz3

McDude;532195 said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> I was just wondering why I never see wing plows on IDOT but I see them on Tollway trucks all the time.
> 
> Well that makes perfect sense about the v-box spreaders. There are a lot of viaducts and over passes here in Chicago compared to Southern, IL.


Another thing that you have to consider is that the Tollway generates its own revenue and is self supported. Everything they have is mack daddy! All there trucks are running stainless RDS bodies and most have wings. Its a little eaiser to have the specs that the Toll system does with there budget!payup


----------



## snobiz3

zman9119;532230 said:


> The last 4 new trucks we received at our storage have wings, two of them have belly blades too (they even have air and ground temp. gages too. Pretty nifty). They are nice for pushing back the shoulder or running ramps
> 
> We only have two V-boxes and they are assigned to routes that are far away from the storage so they don't have to return as often. I wish we would switch to all v-boxes, makes you worry less about bridges,stop lights and power lines. It seems that the height alert for bridges on our beds only work on half our trucks.


The temp gauge system you are talking about is called Road Watch, it is a very cool option!!! They also install very eaisly in the new Ford Super Duty for all you tech savy guys...


----------



## qualitylawncare

snobiz3;527470 said:


> McDude, IDOT does run wings in geographic regions that may deem it necessary to do so. In other words, the areas to the state that receive largest volumes of annual snow fall have a few trucks with wings. They typically are a smaller mid mount Jr. wing as opposed to a larger front mount patrol or benching wing, however in some cases the larger wings are run on a few tandems.
> 
> As far as the v-boxes go, IDOT runs a bunch of V-boxes in there tandems. Especially around Chicagoland and larger metro areas where there are way more overpasses. This is in an attempt to avoid situations such as the recent wreck on the Bishop Ford when an operator creamed an overpass with his body all the way up while trying to load his spreader... Not a good situation! In other regions of the state it is not deemed necessary to run a v-box due to the limited amount of overpasses.
> 
> Example:


UMMMM Don't Drive Much?????? lol


----------



## Plow Boss

I was checking the trail report for tug hill and found these posted today


----------



## WingPlow

that paystar looks like the same one that was posted a few pages back in the ditch


----------



## Tuxx

Some pictures from Friday.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

i havent kept up much with this tread, so not sure if this has already been posted.


----------



## ultimate plow

I gotta get some pics from Ohare airport. They had a mile of equipment lined up.


----------



## csx5197

Here's a few from my collection:
NYS DOT

















My Hometown









PennDOT truck I passed


----------



## jt5019

Found these videos online 2008 CT DOT INTERNATIONAL WORKSTAR DUAL WING PLOW


----------



## 2004F550

thats kinda funny, that video was posted by Gil Simmons the weather guy on channel 8, if you read the description of the video it says the truck is at the funeral of the guy who buys them for the state of CT, pretty interesting.


----------



## jt5019

They must have a bunch more coming ...the DOT garage up in Rocky Hill has about 30 brand new plows lined up and when i went by there was two brand new rigs parked with them.


----------



## mdb landscaping

last storm they had a 10 wheeler plowing 91 north that didnt have any wings. They had the first tri axle with two wings stationed in east hartford for I-84 beginning of last year.


----------



## 2004F550

Yea Matt your right, they have 10 wheelers with just front plows cause I saw one out here this summer. I believe the orginal order was only for 4 10 wheel trucks with dual wing setups and the rest just front mounts


----------



## Tuxx

Pics from the Ice Storm.


----------



## Plow Boss

A lot of town plow trucks stuck
http://www.sgreed.com/Recovery.htm


----------



## Tuxx

Here are pics from the Big Storm 2008.


----------



## Tuxx

More pics from the Big Storm.


----------



## VeePlow

I followed this crazy thing down the highway last week. Its a trailer with steer-able axles and a blade on one side. I bet that this thing "wags the dog" pretty good when it fetches-up.

The truck had a right-side wing too, and from what I can tell the trailer couldn't veer-off much more than the wing could get. The one cool thing is that he'd put the axles straight for a while until he came to a ramp then steer the trailer wing onto the ramp so he would clear that and the road without altering his course. They just started using these this year, not DOT but a private highway maintenance outfit.


----------



## VeePlow

Another angle....






.... and yes, my wife's a trooper for putting up with me. Not every girl would go for "Hey! Grab the camera!... can you video this for me when I pass this truck!?"


----------



## JeepPlow18

Those are some crazy vids. I was wondering if any local companies get contracted out for your states DOT? Mine does and its Grinnel that has the contract with NJ DOT. They are a company that deals with bricks and disposal, huge company. They use flatbed delivery trucks which they deliver bricks. NJ DOT outfitted them with a couple of very small amber strobes( by the way can hardly see them in the dark, good thing you can hear them coming) and of course the mount and plow. The thing that is most funny is there ballast is two pallets of bricks over the back axle ,from their company of course. Its the trucks with the small crane to unload. They have been in charge of 181 (woodport) in Sparta,NJ this year. Its a funny sight to see three of them in a line with an escort pickup with aber lights and last but not least the NJ DOT plow and salter close behind. Its normal to see this with regular dumps but its like a circus with these trucks. If it snows again this year I will definitely snap some pics, just so busy never have the time and when I have the time they simply were not doing their runs anymore. Mike


----------



## csx5197

Funny you have a video of it, I actually saw something like that the other day. I think it was in a post somewhere on here.


----------



## Plow Boss

Montgomery Twp Nj


----------



## nbenallo33

great pics


----------



## Grader4me

VeePlow;541001 said:


> I followed this crazy thing down the highway last week. Its a trailer with steer-able axles and a blade on one side. I bet that this thing "wags the dog" pretty good when it fetches-up.


I've heard tell of these. Private outfit you're refering to must be MRDC? If so I'm not to far from them, so maybe I'll go have a peek.


----------



## VeePlow

Grader4me;541492 said:


> I've heard tell of these. Private outfit you're refering to must be MRDC? If so I'm not to far from them, so maybe I'll go have a peek.


We'll.. if it's not one its the other.. I'm pretty sure these were Brunway trucks.


----------



## Grader4me

VeePlow;541562 said:


> We'll.. if it's not one its the other.. I'm pretty sure these were Brunway trucks.


Knowing the area where you are from, that would have been my guess as well, but the color of the plow threw me off. Isn't Brunway equipment white?


----------



## Krieger91

I like how most of y'all have DOT trucks with front-end plows that seem to scrape some of the crap up.

Around here, not sure about M-DOT trucks, but the county trucks all have belly plows that push some of the snow off to the sides, and just kinda packs the rest down. And with the salt issue this year, there were some pretty nasty roads at various times.


----------



## AndyTblc

M-DOT don't usually have their front plows on, they usually use their wings with their belly plows. And Allegan county only puts their front plows in when we get big winds and have to break threw 6 foot drifts, and they usually put the V-Plows, but they usually don't put them on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Krieger91;541830 said:


> I like how most of y'all have DOT trucks with front-end plows that seem to scrape some of the crap up.
> 
> Around here, not sure about M-DOT trucks, but the county trucks all have belly plows that push some of the snow off to the sides, and just kinda packs the rest down. And with the salt issue this year, there were some pretty nasty roads at various times.


Actually, with the proper use of anti and de-icing chemicals, the scrapers are a better choice because of the downpressure that they provide.

Interesting, private contractors using the trailer plow to be more efficient. Wonder when our government's will figure that out?

Yeah, I know efficiency and government are oxymorons.


----------



## riverwalkland

What keeps those trailer plows at an angle like that? I assume the wheels have to rotate or something?


----------



## Plow Chaser

riverwalkland;541989 said:


> What keeps those trailer plows at an angle like that? I assume the wheels have to rotate or something?


http://vcus.vikingcives.com/uploads/Products/Specifications/Tow plow.pdf


----------



## snobiz3

Western Star 6x6 that just showed up... Sure makes that Chevy 3500 next to it look pretty tiny... I will post more when its finished...


----------



## Grader4me

Mark Oomkes;541911 said:


> Actually, with the proper use of anti and de-icing chemicals, the scrapers are a better choice because of the downpressure that they provide.
> 
> Interesting, private contractors using the trailer plow to be more efficient. Wonder when our government's will figure that out?
> 
> Yeah, I know efficiency and government are oxymorons.


The two private contractors that we have in this province solely look after the Trans Canada multi lane highway. This would be a good rig for this type of road with all of the on and off ramps etc. It wouldn't be much good to us on the secondary roads.

I agree that the underbody scrapers would be a better choice because of the down pressure, but our wings are mounted ahead of the scraper so it is unable to catch the windrow left by the blade. A second trip is required to wing it off. Grader is the answer for build up and that's what we use when needed. More so this winter with the shortage of salt. It's been a fun one to say the least.


----------



## Plow Boss

MACK - Up for auction 
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=399995&feed=130


----------



## LON

Most expensive 5500 I've put together


----------



## LON

pic 2 of the 5500


----------



## LON

last one of the truck.


----------



## K20Fisher

What did you do to the minite mount???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will give you my address where you can drop that 5500 off Very, very nice truck!!!!!!!!


----------



## DareDog

do u have any pics of that 5500 with the plow on it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was really liking that 5500 until I saw the plow mount.


----------



## deere615

That 5500 is sweet!!


----------



## LON

They didn't want a plow as they were going to adapt a Tenco one-way to it but have since removed the Fisher mount altogether to build their own mount.

Thanks for the compliments

Lon


----------



## LON

Here's a 550 from late last year


----------



## LON

and another pic


----------



## Plow Boss

*Town of Stafford*

1997 4x4 Paystar - Up For auction


----------



## keitha

*more plows*

1) 1996 NYS DOT IH and a pair of Town of Brownville Macks
2) Town of Brownville Macks
sorry for crappy cell phone pics
3) Freightliner w/ 4X4 chassis, western plow and a gas over hydraulic ss highlander sander
4) freightliner working


----------



## Tuxx

This should be the last snow.


----------



## farmerkev

Nice pics, I dont think Ive seen a plow since early Feb. Well maybe one or two sanding, but the plows were taken off a while ago and havent been put on since.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PA Turnpike plows waiting for some action.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PA Turnpike Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more PA Turnpike plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

More PA Turnpike plows.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Some PennDOT Macks.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more PennDOT Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another shot of the PennDOT Mack getting fuel.


----------



## deere615

Nice Penndot pics


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Sterling getting fuel.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another shot of the PennDOT Sterling.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more PA Turnpike Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another Penndot Mack getting fuel.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more PennDOT Mack.


----------



## Plow Boss

Up for Auction


----------



## Krieger91

Jesus Crumps those plows are HUGE!!!

The ones in the UP aren't exactly small, but my word. Y'all must get tons of snow.

And, I noticed something: PennDOT and the PA Turnpike apparently like them Michigan-made Macks! (I actually don't know if they're still made here, but I know they were originally.)

And, our plows aren't out anymore - or rather, they haven't been in awhile. If they were I'd try to get a pic for y'all.


----------



## vplow

"Up for Auction"

Plow Boss- Where? Truck looks familiar but can't place it


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oregon DOT


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Williamstown NY Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Boss

vplow;547727 said:


> "Up for Auction"
> 
> Plow Boss- Where? Truck looks familiar but can't place it


I found it @ a online aution In Geneseo Ny - not sure of the town


----------



## Plow Boss

Somerset Cty Nj - Shiny New Pete's


----------



## neman

Plow Chaser;547783 said:


> Oregon DOT


Plow Chaser -What make of plow is that on those trucks? I have never seen plows where the "top" is so close to the ground.Is this a new high speed design?


----------



## csx5197

on the volvos is the stack routed through the sander?


----------



## WingPlow

man i'd love to run that oregon truck, i bet you could really send some snow with that plow

the stack is routed thru the sander to keep it heated and keep the load from freezing, same as a heated dump body


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;548175 said:


> Plow Chaser -What make of plow is that on those trucks? I have never seen plows where the "top" is so close to the ground.Is this a new high speed design?


Oregon DOT makes the plows themselves. I was talking to the supervisor and he said everything for the plows and frames is done in house. Same way here in California.


----------



## jt5019

What kind of dump beds are on those Somerset Cty Nj Petes?


----------



## Plow Boss

jt5019;548477 said:


> What kind of dump beds are on those Somerset Cty Nj Petes?


It's a Swenson APB-2S
http://www.swensonspreader.com/products.asp?prod=APB2S


----------



## granitefan713

Its not a plow truck, but it is a DOT truck, thought you might like it.


----------



## granitefan713

I thought this was an interesting looking truck:


----------



## deere615

I like that yellow GMCwesport


----------



## granitefan713

deere615;550734 said:


> I like that yellow GMCwesport


Yeah me too. I have pics somewhere of that truck when it was brand new, before the plow was put on. It's nicely spec'd with an Allison push button auto, power windows and locks, cloth seats, and a CD player.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Mack MR looks like it's a DSNY rig.


----------



## farmerkev

granitefan713;550922 said:


> Yeah me too. I have pics somewhere of that truck when it was brand new, before the plow was put on. It's nicely spec'd with an Allison push button auto, power windows and locks, cloth seats, and a CD player.


A cd player!? Sounds to be too new of a truck for me!

That Mack dump is VERY interesting, never seen one like it before, I think its its AWESOME.


----------



## kemmer

looks like its going to NYC


----------



## duff daddy

wicked nice pendot international, although for my short stint in pa and 1 full winter i have to say ill take massachusetts road care/snow service over them every day...


----------



## granitefan713

That Mack MRU's destination sticker said "MTA BUS"


----------



## deere615

granitefan713;550922 said:


> Yeah me too. I have pics somewhere of that truck when it was brand new, before the plow was put on. It's nicely spec'd with an Allison push button auto, power windows and locks, cloth seats, and a CD player.


Wow, that is a nice Truck!!


----------



## granitefan713

Here are pics of that Gmc when it was brand new, included is an interior shot (you can see the price in the window  )


----------



## csx5197

where I go to school down in PA, thats pretty much what all the city trucks look like. Don't get me wrong, there sharp looking, just not what I am used to. Especially since I'm from upstate NY and they seem to be enjoying Mack Granites.


----------



## deere615

granitefan713;550997 said:


> Here are pics of that Gmc when it was brand new, included is an interior shot (you can see the price in the window  )


Man that has a nice interior! 85k


----------



## Keltic

Neat to see the centerline truck, I was on one of those for 12 seasons in Nova Scotia. Cheers, Fred


----------



## Plow Boss

Found this online today
http://townofclayton.com/Town of Clayton-Winter Highway Pics.htm


----------



## tls22

Those are nice pics..thanks man


----------



## granitefan713




----------



## deere615

They are all so clean and shiny, now that there is no snow!


----------



## farmerkev

NICE! I like them ALL! Ive never been a great fan of Freightliner, but thats a nice truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Could they put a smaller plow on that FL??!! Especially with it being 4 wheel drive. Nuts!

And I can't believe I'm going to say this, but those Petes look awesome!


----------



## 84deisel

hey whats wrong with the petes?We got a couple.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Chaser;553355 said:


> Could they put a smaller plow on that FL??!! Especially with it being 4 wheel drive. Nuts!


Nice, a commercial grade Western on a Class 8 truck.

I'm thinking pretzel.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

LON;545477 said:


> Most expensive 5500 I've put together


You should see the new NHDOT 5500's, crew cab, MM2 Fishers, Stainless body, chrome all over....WOW they are some sharp looking trucks! Must have cost a pretty penny!


----------



## vplow

"And I can't believe I'm going to say this, but those Petes look awesome!"

Plowchaser, the Devil musta got inside ya! Go look at some OShs or Walters and save yourself before it's too late! 

And yeah, there is something seriously wrong with the plow setup on that red FL 4x4! Seems like they couldn't choose between a mid-size s/a dump and an F350 4x4 so they went for the middle ground... a mid-size 4x4 dump with a pickup plow!


----------



## granitefan713

Mark Oomkes;553376 said:


> Nice, a commercial grade Western on a Class 8 truck.
> 
> I'm thinking pretzel.


Yeah, the "small" plow was the first thing I noticed when I saw it. There's another township in my area that has 4x4 International 7300 with that same size plow, it too looks stupid.


----------



## deere615

mcwlandscaping;553377 said:


> You should see the new NHDOT 5500's, crew cab, MM2 Fishers, Stainless body, chrome all over....WOW they are some sharp looking trucks! Must have cost a pretty penny!


Wow thats alot for a work/ plow truck


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I have installed the western heavyweight on a couple of trucks. You would be surprized how many people with tandoms and triaxels want to put them on their truck. Because they are cheap compared to a real highwayplow. But one smack to a curb and they just fold up on a truck that size. That plow is for a 25000-27000 gvw truck and thats it.


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

E Aurora NY
Clean looking Trucks


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;553662 said:


> E Aurora NY
> Clean looking Trucks


Good stuff!! Where are you finding all these auctions at?


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;553355 said:


> Could they put a smaller plow on that FL??!! Especially with it being 4 wheel drive. Nuts!
> 
> And I can't believe I'm going to say this, but those Petes look awesome!


Yeah, those Pete's DO look nice, and this coming from a diehard Oshkosh fan. Hmmmm... those would look REAL nice in 1/50th scale using the new Pete casting from Sword Models.... I think we should get a campaign going over at DHS Diecast to get those exact Pete's made (but lose the chrome wheels and put some WORKING truck rims on them! Well, they DO look nice. I guess they can stay)! They can do 'em in yellow and orange, with that plow and that exact combo dump/sander!

It looks like those have left/front dump body spinner setups. It's tough to tell from the pics, but is that also a tailgate auger/sander on the ass end or something else? There's definately something hanging off the tail of that dump body! If it is, that's the first time I've seen a DOT rig with both on it.


----------



## granitefan713

It looks like a conveyor type spreader to me. You can see it a little better in this pic.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;553663 said:


> Good stuff!! Where are you finding all these auctions at?


They always have good photos:
http://www.auctionsinternational.com/


----------



## Plow Boss

granitefan713;553717 said:


> It looks like a conveyor type spreader to me. You can see it a little better in this pic.


That spreader is usually used to apply stone on the shoulder of the roadway


----------



## Plow Boss

Hillsborough Twp Nj


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

Village Of Attica Ny


----------



## oshkosh619

*Pete plow campaign*

For those interested, I started a thread on DHS Diecast's forum about doing a model of the truck pictured on pg. 119 using the Sword Peterbilt 335 mold they have as a basis. We KNOW Sword CAN make something like this (just look at their Oshkosh P and H Series models manufactured by TWH). Let's give 'em positive reinforcement and see if they WILL make something like this! Here's the thread:

http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&m=971744&#971744

BTW, thanks for the additional pic of the Pete and clarification on the material spreader on the rear. Who's that gorgeous rig being delivered to? State DOT? City/Town DPW? A turnpike or toll road authority? Whoever gets it is lucky.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Hillsboro Twp Nj*

Forgot to add this one yesterday with the others


----------



## farmerkev

That red Ford sits HIGH!


----------



## vplow

"That red Ford sits HIGH!"

Adding a transfer case and front axle to a standard Ford chassis will do that!

I LIKE how that truck looks... for a Village truck it's pretty sweet


----------



## farmerkev

vplow;554020 said:


> "That red Ford sits HIGH!"
> 
> Adding a transfer case and front axle to a standard Ford chassis will do that!
> 
> I LIKE how that truck looks... for a Village truck it's pretty sweet


I'd drive it!


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

Plow Chaser are these from the same town as your Oshkosh model?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;555603 said:


> Plow Chaser are these from the same town as your Oshkosh model?


That it is! I remember seeing the tandem axle dump in the garage before, but never the single axle. Looks like they are making room for more shiny Navistar tandems!


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'm thinking 5 mailboxes are getting taken out!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this NYSDOT plow online today.


----------



## Plow Boss

For Auction


----------



## vplow

That Otsego Ford 4x4 is sweet!

I've always liked that Sidney Ford, shot that one a few times myself.

Who's Mack is that Plow Boss? And which auction site are these on?


----------



## Plow Boss

vplow;556287 said:


> That Otsego Ford 4x4 is sweet!
> 
> I've always liked that Sidney Ford, shot that one a few times myself.
> 
> Who's Mack is that Plow Boss? And which auction site are these on?


Not sure where the green mack is from...
http://www.teitsworth.com/cgi-bin/a...w.cgi?lid=425964&feed=130&group=0&state=&kwd=


----------



## Plow Chaser

vplow;556287 said:


> That Otsego Ford 4x4 is sweet!


Agreed!! I've never seen a Ford LTS like that before!!


----------



## Tuxx

Here is a Cleveland Hopkins Airport truck


----------



## Tuxx

I have some new pics.


----------



## Tuxx

I have a few more...


----------



## Tuxx

Still a few more...


----------



## Tuxx

Last ones,almost done...


----------



## tls22

Plow Chaser;555846 said:


> I'm thinking 5 mailboxes are getting taken out!


Lmao i think u might be right....also nice pics!

Tuxx nice pics also!:salute:


----------



## oshkosh619

Tuxx;557806 said:


> Here is a Cleveland Hopkins Airport truck


Be still, my heart! What a GORGEOUS Oshkosh!


----------



## dlnimsy

couple of action shots north of boston on I95


----------



## dlnimsy

a few more form Ma highway


----------



## WingPlow

well thats certainly quite a collection of different peices, from a garbage truck to a grader lol

that clark grader looks like the old one we ran for a lotta years

looks like you were on a good sized loader snapping those pics


----------



## BETHELSKIER

Awesome pics!I Would have loved to see all that equipment up close.


----------



## snow

Here are some photos i recently purchased. This truck was from Mass.


----------



## snow

another view...


----------



## snow

another truck from Mass...


----------



## snow

This truck was owned by "Sam C" from New Hampshire. I believe he also had an older grader he plowed with.


----------



## snow

The back of the photo says "1959 Oshkosh"


----------



## snow

B&T from Mass, i think the company sold all their assests within the past year or so.


----------



## snow

Mack RM with a wing..


----------



## dlnimsy

WingPlow;558199 said:


> well thats certainly quite a collection of different peices, from a garbage truck to a grader lol
> 
> that clark grader looks like the old one we ran for a lotta years
> 
> looks like you were on a good sized loader snapping those pics


pics were taken from a Cat 966D loader. That gang runs about 20 trucks total i believe?


----------



## dlnimsy

Same group different veiw. I'll get more next winter.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Nimsy
Those macks are Bentley's pieces right?


----------



## dlnimsy

Yes they are. The grader is also. They have quite a few plows and sanders out there now.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I usually run into one of his 6 or 7 truck crews on Rt 1 when Im cleaning up the intersection at North Street. Rick W was saying it looks like things are slow though, most of his tractors still have plows on them sitting up in the yard. I think he said he counted 21 sitting on Tuesday.


----------



## cat320

there would be a good pic . maybe not for him but nice to see a fleet of macks with blades on them.


----------



## redneck farmer

Snow 

Where were some of those pictures taken of the old trucks at a truck show? The pije trees in the background make me think of the Barrington, NH truck show


----------



## Plow Boss

*1978 Idaho Norland Rotary Blower*

For Auction


----------



## TurbDies2500

i miss the snow.


----------



## oshkosh619

*More Airport Oshkosh's*

Photos courtesy of Brad Ingerson. Both rigs are from Dane County Regional Airport in Wisconsin (they must have a healthy snow-removal budget... those are well-equipped big-ticket Oshies!)


----------



## oshkosh619

*More Airport Oshkosh's*

Another beautiful Oshkosh (and photo) courtesy of Brad Ingersol


----------



## Plow Boss

*Blooming Grove NY*

1986 FWD Plow Truck


----------



## Plow Boss

Wilton Ny Line Up


----------



## oshkosh619

oshkosh619;558939 said:


> Photos courtesy of Brad Ingersol. Both rigs are from Dane County Regional Airport in Wisconsin (they must have a healthy snow-removal budget... those are well-equipped big-ticket Oshies!)


Interesting back story on this rig I found surfing the web. It was purchased new in 1995 by Dane County Regional Airport where it started it's service life looking like the truck in the second picture - namely with a combination dump body sander. Several years later it was retro-fitted by an outside vendor with the 4000 gallon de-icing tank and folding booms with sprayer heads. The dump body sander was returned to the airport to be mounted on another Oshkosh chassis. It's obvious the airport maintenance staff do a good job on their fleet - that truck looks good for being in service after 13 years of Wisconsin winters!


----------



## Plow Boss

*For auction*

Town of Philadelphia NY


----------



## neman

Plow Boss;559118 said:


> Town of Philadelphia NY


I wonder what this truck looks like at night? Approximately 30 orange marker lights have been added to this truck!!


----------



## santaclause

snow;558462 said:


> Mack RM with a wing..


this is the city of Watertown NY


----------



## Plow Boss

For Sale Take Your Pick


----------



## Plow Boss

Highway Dept Snowplow Art:
http://www.adirondackart.com/adk_printsMD1LG.htm


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found online*

New Kennebunk Maine Truck 12


----------



## Plow Boss

For Auction


----------



## neman

Autocar plow truck with rollover plow and underbody scraper for auction-looks good for 25 year old.Interior looks excellent in the photo.

Click here http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000027780


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;560164 said:


> Autocar plow truck with rollover plow and underbody scraper for auction-looks good for 25 year old.Interior looks excellent in the photo.
> 
> Click here http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000027780


Here's another pic of that truck.

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/mar2003/buffalo_airport_autocar.jpg


----------



## fattyry

That's an old Buffalo Airport plow. All their equipment is that wierd pale puke green color...


----------



## joef450snowplow

Plow Chaser;275113 said:


> Here's a new Granite for the NYSDOT


where in ny was this the main land or long island


----------



## Plow Chaser

joef450snowplow;560895 said:


> where in ny was this the main land or long island


Upstate in Herkimer County.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I found this spotless FWD SnoGo in Sacramento last week. Never thought I'd find this rig in the land of fire! It was actually used by Caltrans back in the day.


----------



## WingPlow

plow chaser, you seem to always come up with some interesting peices


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;561258 said:


> plow chaser, you seem to always come up with some interesting peices


Why thank you! I'll take that as a compliment.

Here's some more. Found on Village Truck Sales website. Mack RM.


----------



## WingPlow

thats an interesting choice of tires on that RM


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Plow Boss;558889 said:


> For Auction


Curious, what did the truck go for?


----------



## Plow Boss

J&R Landscaping;561471 said:


> Curious, what did the truck go for?


Current Bid 2,700.00 - Bids close thursday @ 4pm


----------



## WingPlow

2,700...its worth that in scrap alone i would think


----------



## farmerkev

Is the battery box missing on the RM?


----------



## vplow

"thats an interesting choice of tires on that RM"

How so?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found these on truckpaper.com


----------



## vplow

All of those Macks are from Trovei's yard in Sparrowbush, NY. I've shot them myself. Unfortunately no idea where they came from. They also had a yellow 6x6 steel hood MAck but it's been resold already. For a while there their place was looking more like a highway garage with all the plow rigs lined up! 2 months or so ago there were prbably about 2 dozen different ones there.


----------



## SnWfiteR

The Autocar looks like one of our old Onondaga County DOT Plows.....If it's the same one, its the truck my brother in law used to drive!!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Good to see some fellow Upstaters on the board.

Syracuse Airport plow truck










Syracuse DPW Plow Trucks



















Village of East Syracuse


----------



## DareDog

Must be getting close to winter... town here was haulin sand today, they were dropin it in the indoor sand pile.


----------



## Uncle Herb

A few more.

Ex city of Fulton truck. I'm sure this guy pushed some snow in his time.










Action Topsoil, Minoa NY. Was used as a lot truck at local business park.










Retired Oshkosh's


----------



## vplow

Re: the last post above with the Oshkoshs-

Where's this?? Looks like a place I need to go!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

The Oshkoshs were lined up behind Tracy's Road Equipment in Dewitt, NY a few months back. Sadly they have since disappeared.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;565680 said:


> The Oshkoshs were lined up behind Tracy's Road Equipment in Dewitt, NY a few months back. Sadly they have since disappeared.


I took pics of the yellow Fulton Oshkosh 2 years back at Tracey's. They seem to get some oddities here and there.


----------



## neman

Plow Chaser;560637 said:


> Here's another pic of that truck.
> 
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/mar2003/buffalo_airport_autocar.jpg


It looks like that Autocar has ended up in Maine at S.A. McLean's place. Click on the link below and scroll down about 1/2 of the way down the page.

http://www.s-a-mclean.com/


----------



## vplow

Uncle Herb;565680 said:


> The Oshkoshs were lined up behind Tracy's Road Equipment in Dewitt, NY a few months back. Sadly they have since disappeared.


BUMMER.

Could you by chance read the town name under the wipeout on the old one on the right in that last pic?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Sorry, I went back and looked at the original photo but I can't tell. They did a pretty good job of scraping it off.


----------



## vplow

OK thanks. Whenever I see a real vintage Osh from upstate NY I try to find out who's it is/was.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

heres my towns trucks


----------



## DareDog

i got a video that i have to host on you tube, its the town of veron mack going by the house,


----------



## lumps

I'll have to snap some pics and post them up tomorrow of the Oshkosh's I used to drive.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Our new Paystar came in this week.*

Now the hard part waiting for the upfitting....


----------



## farmerkev

NICE International!wesportwesport


----------



## WingPlow

thats a sweet looking paystar...is that gonna have a chassis mounted sander ??
looks from that angle like it has a short wheelbase


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crap, just ruined another keyboard with drool. 

She's purty.


----------



## DeVries

Sexy International, gotta see that one once it' got all the goodies on it.


----------



## Snowplow71

If you guys want to see oshgosh's go to Alden Truck sales. Ask them in the office where they are (can't tell you exactly there is so many rows of trucks) and they might let ya take a golf cart to see them. Some of the stuff there is cool. Old fire trucks. Lots of plows.


----------



## Oshkosh

*It will have...*



WingPlow;570123 said:


> thats a sweet looking paystar...is that gonna have a chassis mounted sander ??
> looks from that angle like it has a short wheelbase


 Hi,
It is a bit deceiving as it sits so high. 7' high to the front of the nose/hood. 10' to the roof + 6" to the top of the horns.
It has a 96" cab to axle and 10'+ of frame behind the cab.We will have to relocated the stack as it was ordered incorrectly by the dealer.Suppose to be on the side of the cab not behind.That will be fixed this week..Then off to the body shop to have access panels cut in the hood.
As far as the body we are going to go with Tenco gear and mount a 10' side dump combo body.The spinner will be in front of the drivers rear wheels(On the center line).Good for traction and also will lay a nice strip of salt on the center line where it works the best.
A few theories behind the Tenco combo dump.The first is to keep the loading height as low as possible.We Own(Are stuck with) a Cat 914 loader for 10 more years and don't have room in the yard for a ramp so we are limited on height.The second being keeping the center of gravity as low as possible. The Tenco body only adds about 500 lbs over a comparable high tensile dump...
We currently are running 3 "flo and dumps", they are very heavy year round and we have had many issues with the chain plates not working as designed....
We considered a Vee hopper but they add height and it is one more thing to swap over and store spring and fall....
Along with the dump it will have a full height RH 11' benching wing,a 11', 6' high at the discharge dustpan/P/A plow.Also will have On-Spot chains and a full LED light package.
Some of are hills are at 20%+- grades for a mile or so with switch backs thrown in (Old ski trails paved over) this is why we need such a truck or two or three....This is their first "heavy" truck since they got rid of their 50's Oshkosh back in the 80's.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;569876 said:


> Now the hard part waiting for the upfitting....


Great pics of the Paystar!! Nothing wrong with the new trucks when they look like that! The new Paystars are just an awesome truck. One of my all time favorites from the 70s till now. Not to hijack your truck, but here's some of a similar truck I shot back in 06 before it was outfitted. This truck got all Tenco on it as well.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Two things.....*



Plow Chaser;570201 said:


> Great pics of the Paystar!! Nothing wrong with the new trucks when they look like that! The new Paystars are just an awesome truck. One of my all time favorites from the 70s till now. Not to hijack your truck, but here's some of a similar truck I shot back in 06 before it was outfitted. This truck got all Tenco on it as well.


 Two things I like on this one, the Visor and the stack is in the right spot.lol
Any photos of it with the gear?
Would look good in our line up...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;570208 said:


> Two things I like on this one, the Visor and the stack is in the right spot.lol
> Any photos of it with the gear?
> Would look good in our line up...


Here you go. They actually put an Everest plow on the front instead of a Tenco.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thanks.*



Plow Chaser;570214 said:


> Here you go. They actually put an Everest plow on the front instead of a Tenco.


 Thank You,
That looks like a similar wing setup and front frame to what we are supposed to get.In the spring the frame comes off and bumper with headlights right back on.
Our front blade is kind of odd it will be a one way/dustpan 11' at the edge ,6 ' at discharge with power angle and bottom trip....Just so we can push back and take care of cleaning up without switching blades....
Atleast they have heated storage for their equipment.We cannot fit any of our trucks hooked up inside our one heated bay.lol The selectman wonder why our equipment is failing...


----------



## granitefan713

Here are some pics.


----------



## granitefan713

Round 2


----------



## granitefan713

Round 3

Town of Henrietta NY









6x6 GU713









Broome County


----------



## bosslover

plow chaser is that paystar the town of fairfeild i saw the waynes welding mud flaps and i new it was from around me and it looks like fairfields plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

bosslover;570448 said:


> plow chaser is that paystar the town of fairfeild i saw the waynes welding mud flaps and i new it was from around me and it looks like fairfields plow


It's the Town of Winfield. Seems like everyone in the Mohawk Valley is getting outfitted from Wayne's!


----------



## lakeeffect

nice looking Paystars!! That Henrietta Mack sure looks different for some reason.

On a side note, as you know NYSDOT switched to Mack Granites a couple years ago. A close friend is a shop foreman for NYSDOT and they are having major major issues with these trucks. At least half of the '07s and 3/4 of the'06's they have had to replaces the bellhousings, oil pans, rear springs and numerous other problems. bellhousings and oil pans are rotting right off. Mack is not standing behind them either, they said they are not getting washed good enough These are snowplows in the heart of snow country, they might run for weeks at a time without stopping.
He said they are not sure what they are going to do, just overwhelmed with these Mack issues and cant get anything else through the shop. State has 10-12 year old IH's with lots less problems than these 1 year old Macks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;570539 said:


> nice looking Paystars!! That Henrietta Mack sure looks different for some reason.
> 
> On a side note, as you know NYSDOT switched to Mack Granites a couple years ago. A close friend is a shop foreman for NYSDOT and they are having major major issues with these trucks. At least half of the '07s and 3/4 of the'06's they have had to replaces the bellhousings, oil pans, rear springs and numerous other problems. bellhousings and oil pans are rotting right off. Mack is not standing behind them either, they said they are not getting washed good enough These are snowplows in the heart of snow country, they might run for weeks at a time without stopping.
> He said they are not sure what they are going to do, just overwhelmed with these Mack issues and cant get anything else through the shop. State has 10-12 year old IH's with lots less problems than these 1 year old Macks.


They should have never stopped making the S-series!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

granitefan713;570446 said:


> 6x6 GU713


It is an absolute must that you track this beast down and photograph it when it's all outfitted. What a monster!


----------



## granitefan713

I hear you about those new Macks, especially ones with the MP8 engine. PennDot and the PA Turnpike are running them in their tandems and they are always at the dealer. I don't think in the past 4 months I haven't seen at least one PennDot/Turnpike 2008 Granite at the dealer every week. Last week their were 5!!!

As far as that 6x6 Granite, I searched high and low when it was at the dealer there and I could not find the destination tag to find out where it was going. I imagine it was on its way up to NY somewhere. (I'm in PA by the way.)

P.S. Both of those Granite chassis (the 6x6 and the one for the Town of Henrietta were Allison Autos). The Broome County Volvo was an Eaton Fuller Autoshift. (I have interior shots of all of them if anyone is interested.)


----------



## farmerkev

Plow Chaser;570560 said:


> They should have never stopped making the S-series!!


X2, what where they thinking?


----------



## mike psd

Plow Chaser;570561 said:


> It is an absolute must that you track this beast down and photograph it when it's all outfitted. What a monster!


i just realize that , that pictrue was taken like 20mins from my house @ the sterling/ mack dealer .hahahahaha thats cool


----------



## SnWfiteR

Hey GraniteFan, I am hoping that the mack 6X6 is on its way to its new home at the Onondaga County DOT!!! I have been waiting for it to come in so i can get pictures of it....Do you know if it was an automatic??? Ours is supposed to be.


----------



## granitefan713

SnWfiteR;570765 said:


> Hey GraniteFan, I am hoping that the mack 6X6 is on its way to its new home at the Onondaga County DOT!!! I have been waiting for it to come in so i can get pictures of it....Do you know if it was an automatic??? Ours is supposed to be.


Yup, it was an automatic. It had the "grey" interior, power windows and locks, and keyless entry which I thought was interesting.


----------



## colemantrucks

*Granites*

Just an FYI. Most of the new Granites across the US are being called in for a minor recall on a tank strap.

That could explain why they are at the dealer.


----------



## Plow Boss

*On Line auction*

1990 Oshkosh
Town Of Martinsburg Ny
http://teitsworth.cusauctions.com/?...don1&bidonlot=7&cFirstLotOnPage=1&nav=refresh


----------



## Winter Land Man

bolensdriver;175769 said:


> ED Enterprise's Ford (They contract plow for the state)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I've seen those on older NHDOT state trucks. What type of plow setups are those??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;571123 said:


> I've seen those on older NHDOT state trucks. What type of plow setups are those??


Just by looking at the curvature of the plow, it's gotta be a Tenco.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;571114 said:


> 1990 Oshkosh
> Town Of Martinsburg Ny
> http://teitsworth.cusauctions.com/?...don1&bidonlot=7&cFirstLotOnPage=1&nav=refresh


Let's all chip in and save it!


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

Town of Richland FWD & Oswego Cty Trucks


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found online*

This cat is huge - I think they need a bigger V
Clay Cty Mn


----------



## f250man

That thing is huge I bet it don't get stuck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nice rig Can I run it lol


----------



## f250man

NO you would get lost. LOL J/K Buddy


----------



## scholzee

Love the plow lights, reminds me of those ape hangers you see on choppers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Boss;572147 said:


> This cat is huge - I think they need a bigger V
> Clay Cty Mn


That's the smallest V I've ever seen on a grader.

Still a nice looking rig.


----------



## vplow

Mark Oomkes;572305 said:


> That's the smallest V I've ever seen on a grader.
> 
> Still a nice looking rig.


REALLY? I don't know, those guys look like some of em stand over 6 ft, and that plow is a good probably 18-24" above their heads at the tips.

So it's not the biggest V I've ever seen... but still, it''s probably bigger than the old A-W "giant V plow". I think the size of the machine is making the plow look smaller than it actually is.


----------



## WingPlow

not really sure you'd need or want a bigger plow then that 
between the Vee and the wing, i,m sure thats gonna move plenty of snow


----------



## lumps

Ok, I said I'd post some pics a couple weeks ago, never got around to taking them. Anyway, here are some pics of one of the trucks and a loader I used to drive in the heart of snow country (Oswego County, NY). Oshkosh truck with v-box sander, and a JD 544G loader.


----------



## Kwagman

Here are some City of Rye, NY DPW trucks that are curently up for aucton. Both have 8ft Meyer plows.


----------



## marc7676

*seeking pictures of mass dpw fwd/oshkosh*

does anyone have pictures of mass dpw fwd/ oshkosh trucks


----------



## marc7676

any more pictures of mass dpw stuff


----------



## Oshkosh

*I think I have some that...*

Hi,
I may have one or two of the old FWD and Sicard blowers that have since gone down the road. A buddy sent these up to me..
I don't think they have any "Snow Fighters" anymore since privitization...
The Sicard ended up working for a private company and then at the "Foot's" Equipment sales in the Foxboro area..
I'm not positive but I think the FWD ended up down in NJ in a private collection.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Fwd*



Oshkosh;575677 said:


> Hi,
> I may have one or two of the old FWD and Sicard blowers that have since gone down the road. A buddy sent these up to me..
> I don't think they have any "Snow Fighters" anymore since privitization...
> The Sicard ended up working for a private company and then at the "Foot's" Equipment sales in the Foxboro area..
> I'm not positive but I think the FWD ended up down in NJ in a private collection.


As above the FWD Blower.


----------



## marc7676

*fwd/sicard*

hi,
thanks for posting oshkosh, anyone know if mass highway had any tandem oshkoshs?


----------



## WingPlow

almost certain they used to run tandem axle oshkosh's.not sure if i can find any pics though


----------



## marc7676

*wingplow*

Hello,
if you find one it would appreciated. I have memory of the single axle oshkoshs/fwd's at the state dpw yard in sturbridge ma. would love to see a tandem


----------



## Oshkosh

*They did run....*



marc7676;576013 said:


> Hello,
> if you find one it would appreciated. I have memory of the single axle oshkoshs/fwd's at the state dpw yard in sturbridge ma. would love to see a tandem


 I was at one of the final auctions and what I remember them having left was the Big three; Back when they where Black and Orange, 6 wheel FWD's,Oshkosh's and Walter's.
It was sad as most of them (out of maybe 20 trucks) where rotted almost in half.You could put your hand threw most of the spreader bodies etc....They didnt take care of their aging snowfigther fleet in the later years....I know of guys that bought two or three trucks just to make one runner....
If Mass Highway ran ten wheelers I cannot remember them.Maybe before my time.


----------



## WingPlow

there were pictures posted on here of a Mass turnpike tandem oshkosh that was at one of their garages that was in the process of being rebuilt


----------



## WingPlow

i knew with enough searching i'd find them lol


----------



## Oshkosh

*Mass Highway and Mass Pike....*



WingPlow;576115 said:


> i knew with enough searching i'd find them lol


 Mass Pike and Mass Port do have 10 wheelers, Mass Highway didn't as far as I know.....They are two totally separate entities from the top down.


----------



## ManorLandscape8

Kwagman;573951 said:


> Here are some City of Rye, NY DPW trucks that are curently up for aucton. Both have 8ft Meyer plows.


I am up in Ossining and would like to know more about the auction because i need a used mason dump with plow.


----------



## JD Dave

WingPlow;576115 said:


> i knew with enough searching i'd find them lol


That things a beast!


----------



## WingPlow

i didnt realize that the turnpike and mass highways were a seperate thing....my bad lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Plow Boss;572147 said:


> This cat is huge - I think they need a bigger V
> Clay Cty Mn


It looks like be might be at an air port or air strip of somekind. I'ld love to see a machine like that in action!!


----------



## marc7676

*oshkosh/fwd massachusetts*

Thanks for posting everyone, great pictures and info , if anyone can add to this please do


----------



## Oshkosh

*One of those strange deals..*



WingPlow;576250 said:


> i didnt realize that the turnpike and mass highways were a seperate thing....my bad lol


 Our last Gov tried to break up the Turnpike and consolidate with Mass Highway and he failed....Allot of power over at the Turnpike Authority. One of those strange deals...


----------



## marc7676

*mass dpw on pg. 55*

I found some good stuff on page 55 in case anyone else is interested. theres an fwd w/ a crane . I wish mass highway had kept their stuff as nice as the mass pike or upgraded to a new snowfighter fleet. 68-70 is quite the haul for any truck hauling salt pre stainless steel. dont get me wrong i love the classics


----------



## Plow Chaser

Placer County Highway Dept. in North Lake Tahoe. I've photographed these a few times, but can't hurt a few times more!


----------



## oshkosh619

*Mass DPW*

As stated before, Mass DPW never had three axle Oshkosh's.

The MassPike currently runs 19 P-Series trucks; 12 6x6 (three axle) and 7 4x4 (two axles) spread out amongst the various service depots on the 'Pike. All were purchased new in 1987. Many of the P-series have been undergoing in-house remanufacturing since 2002 including new cabs and spreader bodies. Some have had their wing capacity cut down. All were previously twin wings. Now, some are right and some left wing only. The new plow equipment appears to be from Everest. The original equipment, if I recall correctly, was Frink.

The only MassPort P-Series trucks I've ever seen were also 6x6's.

You want some classic Mass DPW _*REAL*_ snowfighters in action? Ask and you shall recieve.....

http://oldsnowplowequipment.wetpaint.com/page/Massachusetts+DPW+Snow+Removal+Photos


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great photos...*



oshkosh619;576648 said:


> As stated before, Mass DPW never had three axle Oshkosh's.
> 
> The MassPike currently runs 19 P-Series trucks; 12 6x6 (three axle) and 7 4x4 (two axles) spread out amongst the various service depots on the 'Pike. All were purchased new in 1987. Many of the P-series have been undergoing in-house remanufacturing since 2002 including new cabs and spreader bodies. Some have had their wing capacity cut down. All were previously twin wings. Now, some are right and some left wing only. The new plow equipment appears to be from Everest. The original equipment, if I recall correctly, was Frink.
> 
> The only MassPort P-Series trucks I've ever seen were also 6x6's.
> 
> You want some classic Mass DPW _*REAL*_ snowfighters in action? Ask and you shall recieve.....
> 
> http://oldsnowplowequipment.wetpaint.com/page/Massachusetts+DPW+Snow+Removal+Photos


 Great photos of the old Walter pushing....


----------



## marc7676

Oshkosh;576705 said:


> Great photos of the old Walter pushing....


I agree great photos


----------



## granitefan713

Sorry, not an oldie, but I wanted to post this new one before I forgot.


----------



## marc7676

*age of walters?*

what years were those mass dpw walters i dont recall seeing them around at all


----------



## oshkosh619

marc7676;576938 said:


> what years were those mass dpw walters i dont recall seeing them around at all


The action photos in the storms are all '60's vintage. You can tell by the reverse-slope windshield which was first offered as an option on the old long-nose Walters in the 60's. The others are probably 50's vintage, maybe even earlier (the rear shot w/the "SNOW TRUCK" sign on the tailboard a single rear tires). Next to NY state, MA had the largest number of Walter's in service.


----------



## marc7676

*vintage mass pike trucks*

i havent seen much old turnpike trucks anyone have pics of old pike rigs?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Its not a 4x4 but...*



marc7676;577133 said:


> i haven't seen much old turnpike trucks anyone have pics of old pike rigs?


 It isn't a AWD but it is an ex Pike truck,1985 2500 series Int with a NTC 300 cummins, 8 spd RR,45k gvw,12' dump and hopper spreader,All Frink gear,air switches to control gear,strobes on end of wing etc...Must be nice to be able to spec out whatever you want in a truck.The sticker on this in 1985 was $80,000-...


----------



## marc7676

*mass pike trucks*

Hello,
thanks for the pics. how long ago was that auction you went to oshkosh ?

im curious to see when the state began to unload the snowfighters in bulk. any pictures?


----------



## Oshkosh

*i think it...*



marc7676;577477 said:


> Hello,
> thanks for the pics. how long ago was that auction you went to oshkosh ?
> 
> im curious to see when the state began to unload the snowfighters in bulk. any pictures?


 The Pike auction I think it was around 1993 some where around there...So many brain cells ago..I don't have photos now but do some where...It was all mid 80's 2wd stuff Fords and Internationals as they hung onto their 4x4's twice as long...We (Girlfriend and I) did get a tour of the Snowfighter shed that was pretty cool...
The Mass Highway auction was the last one at the main garage off 128 before they tore that down(Privatization). I bought a few pallets of hardware and old manuals etc...That was sad......Its an office building now...


----------



## marc7676

*mass dpw*

I think i went past that garage in 1998. was it in needam?


----------



## lumps

lumps;572958 said:


> Ok, I said I'd post some pics a couple weeks ago, never got around to taking them. Anyway, here are some pics of one of the trucks and a loader I used to drive in the heart of snow country (Oswego County, NY). Oshkosh truck with v-box sander, and a JD 544G loader.


Forgot to mention, we ran only the 4wd models. Didn't normally need it with that much weight in the back, but it was sure nice to have at times!


----------



## marc7676

*privitization*

I was wondering why mass highway still owns plow trucks if they went to an contractor held assignment/private sector. do they just work cleanup?/ black ice patrol


----------



## adksnowo

Plow Chaser;576529 said:


> Placer County Highway Dept. in North Lake Tahoe. I've photographed these a few times, but can't hurt a few times more!


Nice trucks, but they don't seem to have warmed to the notion of taller, curled moldboards and wings! Guess they must use 'blowers a lot more. Seems faster to shelf the snow w/ the wing rather than do anything else w/ it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

adksnowo;578470 said:


> Nice trucks, but they don't seem to have warmed to the notion of taller, curled moldboards and wings! Guess they must use 'blowers a lot more. Seems faster to shelf the snow w/ the wing rather than do anything else w/ it.


I always found it funny that a lot of the plows in the Sierras use those small moldboards. They don't use wings too often mainly because it's too dangerous to be worrying about a wing on the narrow roads and that you'd put the truck sideways because the snow is so heavy. Blowers reign supreme up there. It's the only thing that will eat through the heavy wet "Sierra Cement."


----------



## Oshkosh

*Yes.*



marc7676;577948 said:


> I think i went past that garage in 1998. was it in needam?


 Hi,
Yes it was. 
I guess It turned into a major waste fund site with all the years of bad stuff leaking into the ground there...A long brick building with windows running the length of it just off Route 128 south...Just imagine that building with snow fighters lining the garage on both sides the full length...


----------



## Oshkosh

*From what I know...*



marc7676;578240 said:


> I was wondering why mass highway still owns plow trucks if they went to an contractor held assignment/private sector. do they just work cleanup?/ black ice patrol


 In our area the State trucks did very little (Spot hits,supervise,fill in etc).I don't know if that has changed.They mainly oversaw the private contractors...
The State is trying to totally privatize the Highways...They are testing this on the route 3 north project.The deal is something like the contractor who won the bid for the highway rehab also handles the year round maintenance for a ten year period after the completion(Or something to that effect)... To be renewed at the states discretion.Rumor is when they redo the north end of route 128 from Peabody up they are going to do the same thing...Seems to be the newest thing...
The trucks are used very sparingly from what I have witnessed..They sit more than they go..


----------



## marc7676

*my local dpw garage.....*

The garage in sturbridge is a small version of that one in needam.
if only they all were still full of snow fighters. i should have taken more pictures when i was younger..


----------



## marc7676

*3 -1987 oshkosh mass dpw*

they have one in northampton, one out of service and one in lenox 10 wheel im told by mass highway fleet supervisor.
i have a feeling they are only 4x4


----------



## neman

*Pictures are worth a thousand words*



Oshkosh;578525 said:


> Hi,
> Yes it was.
> I guess It turned into a major waste fund site with all the years of bad stuff leaking into the ground there...A long brick building with windows running the length of it just off Route 128 south...Just imagine that building with snow fighters lining the garage on both sides the full length...


Here is a picture of that site from maybe 25 years ago -sorry they are outside the fence,I have several more.


----------



## neman

Second picture -the garage was in Wellsley at the Route 9/128 interchange.


----------



## neman

Third picture-a shame the state gave up such a centrally located site for some quick cash.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Graet photos,Thats the place.Just think what that...*



neman;578599 said:


> Third picture-a shame the state gave up such a centrally located site for some quick cash.


 It is ashame,just think what it would cost to duplicate that fleet not to mention the garage.....
Any photos of the MBTA Walters? They used to plow some of the bus routes with their own snowfighters...They also had Walters as Tow trucks.


----------



## marc7676

*needam pictures*

Wow! Those Are Priceless. Like To Get Copies Of Those


----------



## marc7676

looks like an old international paystar first picture far left


----------



## marc7676

*neman pics*

Neman,
if you have more pictures id love to see them, I enjoyed the others greatly


----------



## cat320

marc7676;578543 said:


> The garage in sturbridge is a small version of that one in needam.
> if only they all were still full of snow fighters. i should have taken more pictures when i was younger..


That was a very nice repair facilty too bad they got ride of it .I bet if you do a truck invintory of then and now your will see they probably only have a very small portion of there fleet not like they used to have . so where to they repair and paint them now? even the old mdc yard near me which was the central repair for them is dwindeling down to nothing hardly any truck there too. and what they used to keep around for part when they bought new.

Do you have any more pics of the that repair yard?


----------



## 04superduty

adksnowo;578470 said:


> Nice trucks, but they don't seem to have warmed to the notion of taller, curled moldboards and wings! Guess they must use 'blowers a lot more. Seems faster to shelf the snow w/ the wing rather than do anything else w/ it.


the main reason is each storm dumps feet of snow that usually doesn't melt. eventually you end up driving down what looks like a channel in the snow, with the banks on either side pushing 10ft in height. i skied a lot in the sierras when i was younger and it still amazes me how much snow they get.


----------



## marc7676

I wonder how many snowfighters massachusetts had over the years.

would have made quite a book subject


----------



## Winter Land Man

I know a guy who plows in Littleton/Acton area of Mass, and he drives near 45 minutes to get to his state plowing route.


----------



## marc7676

*mass dpw paystars?*

Anyone know if they did awd international paystars?


----------



## granitefan713

Here are some oldies.


----------



## WingPlow

Marc, we used to run an AWD paystar back a few years ago
sorry but no pics of it


----------



## dlnimsy

Why own a a whole fleet when you can have O/O finance your whole snow removel operation for you . Rerad todays Boston Herald you'll see why!!!!!


----------



## neman

*link to herald story*



dlnimsy;579672 said:


> Why own a a whole fleet when you can have O/O finance your whole snow removel operation for you . Rerad todays Boston Herald you'll see why!!!!!


click on link below for story

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/general/view.bg?articleid=1117315


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Ain't that the truth. The long standing joke is that you don't plow for masshighway to make money in the winter, you plow for MH to get a bonus check in July to take your vacation with.


----------



## marc7676

*mass highway*

Hello,
thanks to everyone that has posted pictures etc. on this topic. please if you have anymore post them asap.

thanks,
marc


----------



## cat320

that yard at rt9 and 128 was a pretty good size yard they had a building that they used to paint the trucks too as well as reapir and park inside. there was alot of out buildings . I would love to see more pics of that area i'm sure there are some guy on here that know people who used to work there that have pic even an arial shot. .


So where is the repair facility now??


----------



## marc7676

*repair centers...*

I think each district does their own work, district 2 northhampton has a repair garage

just a guess


----------



## cat320

well if any of you guys are in the market for an L8000 they will be having an auction i think this comming weekend . there are 10 ford L8000's going on the block . I would definatly like to get one of those .


----------



## marc7676

I expected them to be on the block soon. the sturbridge facility has had a new international for about 3 months


----------



## F250 Boss v

Wow! Greats picks, and most are right in my 'backyard!" I'm in Marcy!


----------



## marc7676

*mass dpw ih fleetstars*

Does anyone have pictures of mass dpw fleetstars 1970's?


----------



## iceyman

monmouth county truck sitting outside my shop


----------



## granitefan713

Here's another new truck. These small Kodiaks are becoming very popular here for the small municipalities. Notice this one has the 22.5" tire option.


----------



## cat320

This was the old mass state yard after ther sold it from the air now with the new bulding but you can see how big the site was wish i had done this earlier.
<http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=&daddr=&hl=en&geocode=&mra=mr&ie=UTF8&ll=42.317575,-71.23739&spn=0.00526,0.01354&t=h&z=17>
sorry but i don'<http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=&daddr=&hl=en&geocode=&mra=mr&ie=UTF8&ll=42.317575,-71.23739&spn=0.00526,0.01354&t=h&z=17>
t know how to transfur it with out the link stuff and just have a pic /
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...317575,-71.23739&spn=0.00526,0.01354&t=h&z=17


----------



## neman

cat320;580678 said:


> that yard at rt9 and 128 was a pretty good size yard they had a building that they used to paint the trucks too as well as reapir and park inside. there was alot of out buildings . I would love to see more pics of that area i'm sure there are some guy on here that know people who used to work there that have pic even an arial shot. .
> 
> There is an excellent site (see link below) that if you can figure out how to use it can show you an aerial image from 1971. I can't post a link to the image, you have to enter the address-1 lantern lane wellsley,ma to search for then look at the 1971 image.
> 
> click here
> http://historicaerials.com/


----------



## deere615

granitefan713;581213 said:


> Here's another new truck. These small Kodiaks are becoming very popular here for the small municipalities. Notice this one has the 22.5" tire option.


ya my local municipal brought a blue one like that last year. I would love to have one.


----------



## marc7676

*mass dpw garage*

I would have loved to tour that facility in its heydays.Full of plow trucks and etc


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

granitefan713;581213 said:


> Here's another new truck. These small Kodiaks are becoming very popular here for the small municipalities. Notice this one has the 22.5" tire option.


the local school district has one. it has a fisher v plow on it. seems like a very good truck. they just need people to operate it that know what there doing. they have the truck all wires up with hideaway lights, strobes, led's. everything you can think of.


----------



## SnWfiteR

K guys. Here are some pic of Onondaga County's New Mack!! Can't wait to see it with the plow package!!


----------



## SnWfiteR

Couple More pics:waving:


----------



## granitefan713

SnWfiteR;582879 said:


> K guys. Here are some pic of Onondaga County's New Mack!! Can't wait to see it with the plow package!!


Sweet truck. You gotta make sure you get pics when its done.

However, that's your new one, I wonder who's getting that one I photographed


----------



## deere615

That is a nice looking mack!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Damn I have seen multi engine airplanes with less switches on the dash.


----------



## marc7676

*mass highway auction*

Hello,
auction this saturday 9/13/08 . 
1-617-720-3199


----------



## Plow Chaser

Heading to the Sierras!


----------



## Plow Chaser

SnWfiteR;582879 said:


> K guys. Here are some pic of Onondaga County's New Mack!! Can't wait to see it with the plow package!!


Daayyumm!! That is some brute. Can't wait to see it outfitted. Mack is definitely making some good looking trucks.


----------



## SnWfiteR

granitefan713;582912 said:


> Sweet truck. You gotta make sure you get pics when its done.
> 
> However, that's your new one, I wonder who's getting that one I photographed


Will definitely have pics when its done since it will be housed at the shop I work at. As for the Mack you posted, I'd like to know who got it too!!! This one apparently came from the same place. The small car you see chained to it in your pic was the same car the delivery person was towing behind this one when it was delivered!!! The deliveryman then got in his little blue car and went home. Thought that was kind of funny!!!


----------



## neman

*More old mass hwy maint photos*

These are the last pictures


----------



## neman

Last picture,those Internationals with the big plow and wings and small spreaders look like they would be front heavy and hard to drive if the spreader was empty.They just don't look right.


----------



## farmerkev

> Last picture,those Internationals with the big plow and wings and small spreaders look like they would be front heavy and hard to drive if the spreader was empty.They just don't look right.


Theres no such thing as an old international S that doesnt look right!wesport


----------



## Snowplow71

I know how everyone doesn't mind the old trucks. I found a website with some pretty cool old stuff. http://www.snowplownews.com/for_sale.html Check it out sometime!


----------



## marc7676

*mass dpw*

Hello,
more great picts of vintage mass stuff. went to their surplus auction yesterday.

many p/u trucks and a few L 8000's. 1995's brand new trucks on site were sterlings w/viking plows


----------



## Plow Chaser

marc7676;584774 said:


> Hello,
> more great picts of vintage mass stuff. went to their surplus auction yesterday.
> 
> many p/u trucks and a few L 8000's. 1995's brand new trucks on site were sterlings w/viking plows


Where's the photos??!!!


----------



## cat320

How much did those L8000's go for? I hat sat auction everyone and there mother shows up and makes the bids go up .


----------



## marc7676

*l 8000*

highest bid was around 5000. And yes there were too many people


----------



## cat320

that does not sound too bad have not seen what condition they are in . I know the last time i went to one of those they where bidding on junk and getting top dollar


----------



## Ford-101

Found this on google ......nice


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That truck ^^^ has a super aggressive look to it!


----------



## Plow Boss

*Up For Auction*

1973 Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;586941 said:


> 1973 Oshkosh


What a brute! That's how a plow should look!!! And of course, selling off all the relics. Highway Depts don't even want to hold on to them anymore. I need to buy that sucker!!


----------



## Ford-101

Plow Boss;586941 said:


> 1973 Oshkosh


What town is this truck from I think I've seen that truck before (( is it Town of Ripley ))


----------



## WingPlow

wow, thats in pretty decent shape...wonder what it'll go for ??


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;587129 said:


> What a brute! That's how a plow should look!!! And of course, selling off all the relics. Highway Depts don't even want to hold on to them anymore. I need to buy that sucker!!


That'd be a good project for you, Ryan!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;587441 said:


> That'd be a good project for you, Ryan!


That's the first thought that went through my head!!


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Ford-101;586396 said:


> Found this on google ......nice


wonder if its a single rear wheel or tandem. kinda hard to tell from the pics


----------



## ServiceOnSite

i cant even figure out what the third row of switches on that mack does????


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online
http://www.ewsleeper.com/index.php


----------



## Plow Boss

Ford-101;587411 said:


> What town is this truck from I think I've seen that truck before (( is it Town of Ripley ))


I am not sure


----------



## vplow

Yes, Ripley


----------



## Ford-101

vplow;588785 said:


> Yes, Ripley


I thought so ....... that truck is being replace by a 09 blue mack tandem ( stainless steal plow wing and box ) There town had it on display at our annual town highway picnic. I wish I had my camera


----------



## deere615

Plow Boss;588332 said:


> Found Online


I just love those chevy dumps!


----------



## Uncle Herb

How about this guy? '47 Oshkosh that I saw at a ATHS show this past weekend.









Here is a video link of it.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

i think those chevy/gmc are the best med duty trucks out there


----------



## Oshkosh

*A FWD still out working*

This FWD is still in service in Central NH.
Not many snowfighters left running for municipalities in NH anymore...


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That chevy dump seems like it has a lot on it for it being a 4500 or 5500 but it handles the load nice! Looks great at the same time too!


----------



## Plow Boss

*1999 Paystar 5000*

Up for Auction


----------



## Plow Boss

*Old Timer*

1971 Brockway


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some from my recent trip back east.

Town of Webb, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYS Dept of Trans.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Richfield. I am told this was the very last FWD made.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some from the local outfitter Wayne's Welding. The Western Stars don't look bad at all.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of North Elba


----------



## Plow Chaser

Guaranteed to be found in the same spot rotting away!! At least it hasn't been scrapped... YET!


----------



## cet

Plow Boss;588332 said:


> Found Online
> http://www.ewsleeper.com/index.php


I hope that red Chev. is the coffee runner. I don't see that thing lasting too long.

I wonder if it is over the FAWR?


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;601735 said:


> Guaranteed to be found in the same spot rotting away!! At least it hasn't been scrapped... YET!


That looks like it could be a former Mass DPW (aka MassHighway) Walter! Any chance of that? Where did you shoot it Ryan?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Don't wonder...*



cet;601760 said:


> I hope that red Chev. is the coffee runner. I don't see that thing lasting too long.
> 
> I wonder if it is over the FAWR?


 Don't wonder,It WONT hold up to daily use....A good spare but not built to be a main line truck.My experience is from one that I use daily and two others in the area.
We had a contractor stop buy who was thinking about buying one like our 5500 and when he left he thanked us for not making a $50,000-$60,000 mistake. He is now ordering a small Frieghtliner with a front axle under it for similar money.. 
I am not brand loyal, I just like equipment that holds up.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;601701 said:


> Some from my recent trip back east.
> 
> Town of Webb, NY


Great photos - do you have anymore of webbs fleet? Like the newer mack


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;601909 said:


> Great photos - do you have anymore of webbs fleet? Like the newer mack


The RM and a Ford was the only thing they had in the garage that day. Everything else was out working. I was hoping to get a fleet shot with their new Macks, but my wife would have killed me if I waited!


----------



## 04superduty

Oshkosh;601877 said:


> Don't wonder,It WONT hold up to daily use....A good spare but not built to be a main line truck.My experience is from one that I use daily and two others in the area.
> We had a contractor stop buy who was thinking about buying one like our 5500 and when he left he thanked us for not making a $50,000-$60,000 mistake. He is now ordering a small Frieghtliner with a front axle under it for similar money..
> I am not brand loyal, I just like equipment that holds up.


i thought that those 4500-5500's were suppose to be the cats meow. able to anything you aske them to?


----------



## Ford445

Oshkosh, where in Central NH was that fwd that is still in service? It looks familiar


----------



## Oshkosh

*I think it..*



Ford445;603100 said:


> Oshkosh, where in Central NH was that fwd that is still in service? It looks familiar


 Hi,
I think it was Barnstead.....We went around looking at garages trying to design our new one...Learn from others mistakes...


----------



## Oshkosh

*I guess for a different application...*



04superduty;603027 said:


> i thought that those 4500-5500's were suppose to be the cats meow. able to anything you aske them to?


 For Municipal use it hasn't worked out for us or two other towns in our area.We have lots of hills,Maybe on flat ground it would be a better choice.
That being said I think it would be a great landscapers truck.It would also be a great truck to plow parking lots with. 
That still would not fix the defroster issues(Poor design) or the poor access to the engine or the fact that only one gear ratio is available for the Duramax/Allison package.Don't forget the poor visibility in the mirrors because the windshield pillars block a third of the mirror.We where also told that if it has a wing mounted they can boot the warranty for an over loaded front axle(From a large dealer in PA). 
One other major worry would be GM has been actively looking to dump the Medium duty truck line and parts availability is and maybe a major issue down the road.


----------



## HC plower

Oshkosh;603272 said:


> One other major worry would be GM has been actively looking to dump the Medium duty truck line and parts availability is and maybe a major issue down the road.


The International truck deal fell through since no deal was reached by a certain time, the entire deal expired and was not renewed. It was rumored that GM was looking at Isuzu as a buyer, but Isuzu says they are not interested. No one knows where this will end up.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's that time of year again. and that means action shots.

Thia one is of a MTDot.


----------



## BigLou80

Oshkosh;603272 said:


> For Municipal use it hasn't worked out for us or two other towns in our area.We have lots of hills,Maybe on flat ground it would be a better choice.
> That being said I think it would be a great landscapers truck.It would also be a great truck to plow parking lots with.
> That still would not fix the defroster issues(Poor design) or the poor access to the engine or the fact that only one gear ratio is available for the Duramax/Allison package.Don't forget the poor visibility in the mirrors because the windshield pillars block a third of the mirror.We where also told that if it has a wing mounted they can boot the warranty for an over loaded front axle(From a large dealer in PA).
> One other major worry would be GM has been actively looking to dump the Medium duty truck line and parts availability is and maybe a major issue down the road.


what exactly has not worked out with them ?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Sent you an email.*



BigLou80;604101 said:


> what exactly has not worked out with them ?


Sent you an email.


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

Another old one out the door


----------



## Plow Boss

Forgot to add this one


----------



## Plow Boss

Older L8000 For Auction


----------



## IPLOWSNO

ha ive seen 1/2 those trucks in person lol.

when i was 18 i plowed miller brewery, i could pick what i drove so i drove everything, one night i took the walters out in a parking lot that we never plowed before, it was awesome probably 5' deep till i got movin it got deep quick and i couldnt make the turn, you cant back up in that much snow, th e power was immense and the cold was in the cab, i had to get the big loader, i mean big loader i kept the bucket down and just started to move that was a mover right there/


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Plow Boss

Up For auction


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;611184 said:


> Up For auction


What site was that Osh on?? I've seen it on Teitsworth before, is it a new auction?


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;611553 said:


> What site was that Osh on?? I've seen it on Teitsworth before, is it a new auction?


It's on teitsworth right now - It kinda looks familiar - I have to see if I posted it a while back
Take A look on page 70 #1394 - posted by Oshkosh - I think this is the truck


----------



## Eddie D

I know its an auction but how much would something like that go for??


----------



## Plow Boss

Alot of iron on this mack


----------



## Plow Boss

Edwin Devine;612246 said:


> I know its an auction but how much would something like that go for??


Sometimes there are minimum bids placed on vehicles-also depends how many are interested in it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Minnesota DOT has 2 Walters up for auction


----------



## Plow Chaser

How to drive a NYSDOT plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

How not to drive a NYSDOT plow


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;613434 said:


> How not to drive a NYSDOT plow


That's one of those pesky Granites, Ryan...you know, the ones with the rotting transmission housings, etc.? The driver was just trying to keep them from getting wet and salty and not void the warranty!


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;613666 said:


> That's one of those pesky Granites, Ryan...you know, the ones with the rotting transmission housings, etc.? The driver was just trying to keep them from getting wet and salty and not void the warranty!


Ha ha!! Naaaa, it's an International 7600. I'll still take the Granites over the 7600s.


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;613670 said:


> Ha ha!! Naaaa, it's an International 7600. I'll still take the Granites over the 7600s.


Ooops! You're right! maybe he was just practicing on an IH so he could qualify to drive a Granite!!


----------



## 04superduty

lol, makes it eaiser to clean the trans off, but kinda hard on the rest of the truck. need to strengthen the wing mounts and make a full roll cage.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Can't say I've seen on like this before!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998...d=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;618522 said:


> Can't say I've seen on like this before!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998...d=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65:10|39:1|240:1318


Wow... that's a first for me too. I kinda like it, very different.


----------



## Rescue85

Truck was bought at auction for $9800

Truck was part of the Middlesex County (New Jersey) Road Department Fleet.


----------



## fireball

bidding will probably need to heat up a bit to get to 9800.00 again


----------



## affekonig

I've never seen one of those with a plow, but I've seen that cab configuration before. There's a bunch of warehouses in an area that I drive through often, and they use those trucks to move semi trailers around. I figured that's what they were built for, as they don't look like they'd be usefull for much else. Live and learn. Ugly trucks though.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Caltrans New Equipment*

Plow Chaser - keep an eye out for these
http://www.wausau-everest.com/news.php?page=news&id=26


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;619422 said:


> Plow Chaser - keep an eye out for these
> http://www.wausau-everest.com/news.php?page=news&id=26


I doubt they've been built yet, but if they have and IF we get a good winter in the Sierras, I will have lots of photos of them to plaster on here!!


----------



## plowmstr2

Those snow melters are pretty cool machines. Never seen them here in new york.


----------



## HC plower

Anyone have a picture of the FWD/Seagrave Sno Dozer chassis mentioned in that sierra press release??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Good news video of plows around Rochester.

http://www.whec.com/article/stories/S635888.shtml?cat=565


----------



## LON

Recent build for a municipal customer.


----------



## LON

Another pic


----------



## LON

This one was for a contractor


----------



## LON

Another one of it


----------



## deere615

LON;621035 said:


> Recent build for a municipal customer.


Now thats a cool truck


----------



## Bruce'sEx

LON;621035 said:


> Recent build for a municipal customer.


Very cool, but the older style plow lights don't do it for me. takes away from the rig.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online*

Westerlo Ny 10-28-08


----------



## MaineF250

LON;621035 said:


> Recent build for a municipal customer.


thats a cute little rig, my town might need one of them soon. The subdevelopments are popping up faster then i have ever seen and they're narrower then ever before. Makes plowing at 16 feet kinda hairy with traffic coming at you. Mine's the widest and oldest in the fleet and all the new internationals are coming through at no wider than 13 feet because of it, which is still too wide sometimes. A little GM like that one would be handy.


----------



## Ford-101

Here some oshkoshs at our local international and oshkosh dealer


----------



## Ford-101

Here some more ,, new town of mansfeild 4x4, chautauqua county 10 wheeler then EX cattaraugus county S/As and town of mansfeild trucks


----------



## lumps

Some pics of the town I used to work for, and the trucks I used to get to drive. They're all set for winter. Not a bad setup for a full time crew of 4 guys, lol. Oh, and it's all usually stored inside, but they're finishing up a new building to house it all.


----------



## lumps

And some older stuff that doesn't get as much use, including a couple V blades, just in case.


----------



## WingPlow

here's a couple i found on a roadside in Maine just waitin for a new home...


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Sale*

This looks like a work horse


----------



## NorthDakota

I took some pics at the DOT station while I was picking up some parts....You don't see many graders with two wings.


----------



## ch973934

Wing Plow, where in Maine did you find those?


----------



## WingPlow

those were on rt 1 , just outside of Belfast


----------



## joef450snowplow

sweet pic where or how did u get them


----------



## NorthDakota

Who are you talking to? I took mine at the DOT...We occasionally have to pick up parts from them....I just drove into there back storage yard.


----------



## oshkosh619

lumps;623425 said:


> Some pics of the town I used to work for, and the trucks I used to get to drive. They're all set for winter. Not a bad setup for a full time crew of 4 guys, lol. Oh, and it's all usually stored inside, but they're finishing up a new building to house it all.
> 
> Nice fleet! Two Oshkosh's for a four man operation? You take your snow seriously!


----------



## oshkosh619

Ford-101;622823 said:


> Here some oshkoshs at our local international and oshkosh dealer


Love to get my hands on any of those, especially that brandy-new MPT-Series in the bottom photo. Any idea where the two newer model used ones in the first two photos came from?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Norway, NY.


----------



## brbcbrent

I came across a couple pics from my childhood. My grandpa was an MTO operator since long before I was born...this was my introduction to plow trucks.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;629244 said:


> Town of Norway, NY.


Here are some other photos on there site: http://townofnorway.net/


----------



## cat320

wow i would love to register that truck for 14,600 lol must me metric convertion for 33klbs


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Amboy spare Oshkosh.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Fairfield


----------



## lumps

oshkosh619;628323 said:


> lumps;623425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the town I used to work for, and the trucks I used to get to drive. They're all set for winter. Not a bad setup for a full time crew of 4 guys, lol. Oh, and it's all usually stored inside, but they're finishing up a new building to house it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fleet! Two Oshkosh's for a four man operation? You take your snow seriously!
Click to expand...

That they do! I'm jealous that they have the 2nd Deere now though, that's new last month. Anyway, they have to be serious up there... average is around 150" a year if I recall, and 2-4' at a time isn't uncommon.


----------



## Big Chief

*Big Snow!*

Last year opening windblown road!


----------



## NorthDakota

I would like to see a video of these big v plows working...grader of truck!


----------



## T-MAN

NorthDakota;631261 said:


> I would like to see a video of these big v plows working...grader of truck!


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58920


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Scriba, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Herkimer, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oswego County, NY. A garage full of gems both old and new. If only I could have convinced the mechanic to pull all these brutes out into the sun.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from Oswego.


----------



## Plow Chaser

The city that knows how to trash trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Former Town of Schuyler Mack RM.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Something new.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I found this strange Oshkosh for sale. Can't say I've seen the auger system before.


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYS Dept. of Transp.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Awesome plow pics,gotta love them N.Y.plow trucks. I love seeing them big brute Oshkosh plows,nothing like that here in PennDOT land. THANKS a bunch Ryan.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I found this photo from last year, I think it is neat.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I found this photo online in a parade in N.Y. no idea who it belongs to. Anyone have a idea.


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;632531 said:


> I found this photo online in a parade in N.Y. no idea who it belongs to. Anyone have a idea.


Town of Kirkland!!


----------



## LON

Hamilton Twp Lo-Pro IH


----------



## LON

Perry Twp GMC 5500 4x4


----------



## WingPlow

if i remember right, that Kirkland truck is on you tube,,,doing some serious plowing


----------



## J29

I think if you put in "Walters Plow" on youtube, that truck comes up. I have family that lives up near Skyline Dr. it's plowing in that video. If I remember correctly, Plow Chaser got some pics of that truck a couple of years ago. J.


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;632424 said:


> The city that knows how to trash trucks.


It never ceases to amaze me to see recent-vintage Utica Oshkosh's, some of the toughest trucks on the planet, reduced to junk. Then you see some of these decades-old Oshkosh's owned by counties and smaller townships in excellent mechanical condition still plugging away. What's the reason? Budget shortfalls? Do they even perform routine maintenance, or just beat the crap out of them and run them into premature deaths? I'm not trying to bash the Utica DPW, but the MassPike is running 21 year-old, yet to be refurbished Oshkosh's that, aside from salt corrosion, look better then anything I've seen pictures of from Utica, operable or not. My town's highway department is running 27 year old second-hand Internationals that came from the Vermont state highway department that are in better shape.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That International looks great but the GMC looks better!


----------



## WingPlow

heres a few of ours...getting everything ready for what lies ahead


----------



## snowpro1

Love those Kodiaks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;634214 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me to see recent-vintage Utica Oshkosh's, some of the toughest trucks on the planet, reduced to junk. Then you see some of these decades-old Oshkosh's owned by counties and smaller townships in excellent mechanical condition still plugging away. What's the reason? Budget shortfalls? Do they even perform routine maintenance, or just beat the crap out of them and run them into premature deaths? I'm not trying to bash the Utica DPW, but the MassPike is running 21 year-old, yet to be refurbished Oshkosh's that, aside from salt corrosion, look better then anything I've seen pictures of from Utica, operable or not. My town's highway department is running 27 year old second-hand Internationals that came from the Vermont state highway department that are in better shape.


I blame it on management. They allow it and there seems to be no reprocussions for destroying trucks. Hence why there seems to be a new Commissioner every other year. I've visited so many town departments with trucks twice as old that Oshkosh that are spotless.


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT Mack Granite tractor, they actually put a spreader on the back and full plow and wing set up on this rig


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Herkimer Oshkosh


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;635219 said:


> NYSDOT Mack Granite tractor, they actually put a spreader on the back and full plow and wing set up on this rig


Speaking of NYSDOT Granites....does anyone know if NYSDOT and Mack worked out their differences about the problems the DOT was having re: corrosion issues on the underbody drivetrain components on the Granites they purchased? Been a few months, hadn't heard if there was any resolution...


----------



## lakeeffect

oshkosh619;635362 said:


> Speaking of NYSDOT Granites....does anyone know if NYSDOT and Mack worked out their differences about the problems the DOT was having re: corrosion issues on the underbody drivetrain components on the Granites they purchased? Been a few months, hadn't heard if there was any resolution...


No they haven't. Mack is refusing to cover issues, says NYSDOT does not wash their trucks enough. Local NYSDOT regional shop has an '06 Granite that has a hole rusted through the engine block!

The old IH S series are still earning their keep and keep going while the shop is full of Granites.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Plow Boss

*Older NYDOT Shot*

Found Online


----------



## WingPlow

Plow Boss;635767 said:


> Found Online


now that dosent make any sense to me...you've got 2 lanes that are down to wet blacktop and instead of pushing to the left in the passing lane with only 2 trucks...just dosent make sense to push it all the way across 3 lanes


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;635807 said:


> now that dosent make any sense to me...you've got 2 lanes that are down to wet blacktop and instead of pushing to the left in the passing lane with only 2 trucks...just dosent make sense to push it all the way across 3 lanes


Gotta get it out away from the median barrier and over to the shoulder. Whatever the case, great shot of those Fords NYSDOT used to run!


----------



## WingPlow

i didnt see the barrier in the pic....guess it makes sense now
around here all we have is grass median's


----------



## vplow

^^ Yeah, what he said...if they plowed it all over to the mideian,what would they then do with the mountain of snow in piled up against the jersey barrrier? That could quickly become a condition that would require the services of a blower if another good storm or two came along. Not to mention it would probably start to melt sooner or later, run back across the left lanes, and refreeze. Then you've got motorists unexpectedly hitting black- iced pavement in the middle of the night when it might not have even precipated for a week. Pushing left only works with a wide grass median, and even then pushing as much as you can to the right is usually better IMHO. This is usually how it's done, I suspect it's not just a coincidence.


----------



## vplow

^^ Sorry Wingplow, I didn't see your reply in the interim before I posted mine.

If you hadn't seen the barrier your analysis of the situation makes sense.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Here in Syracuse we have had at least three instances in the past 5 years where motorist have been propelled over the side of elevated highways because of snowbanks along jersey barriers.

And don't get me started on Utica, NY!


----------



## lumps

Plow Chaser;295193 said:


> Town of Minetto P Series


Hey, one of my old trucks!


----------



## oshkosh619

lumps;636252 said:


> Hey, one of my old trucks!


May be old... but it looks better than a Utica Oshkosh!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Maybe nicer than any of our....*



oshkosh619;636381 said:


> May be old... but it looks better than a Utica Oshkosh!


 I'd throw in maybe nicer than any of our newer 4x4 Internationals....


----------



## Plow Boss

Some interesting shots found online


----------



## csx5197

Plow Boss, thats a pretty cool looking shot


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found online from the lake effect snow in Boonville NY


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WingPlow;635807 said:


> now that dosent make any sense to me...you've got 2 lanes that are down to wet blacktop and instead of pushing to the left in the passing lane with only 2 trucks...just dosent make sense to push it all the way across 3 lanes


Heck, by me they leave the center turn lane unplowed until about 9 AM then plow it into the black and wet through lanes. Then they replow and resalt those lanes. *******es.



vplow;635847 said:


> ^^ Yeah, what he said...if they plowed it all over to the mideian,what would they then do with the mountain of snow in piled up against the jersey barrrier? That could quickly become a condition that would require the services of a blower if another good storm or two came along. Not to mention it would probably start to melt sooner or later, run back across the left lanes, and refreeze. Then you've got motorists unexpectedly hitting black- iced pavement in the middle of the night when it might not have even precipated for a week. Pushing left only works with a wide grass median, and even then pushing as much as you can to the right is usually better IMHO. This is usually how it's done, I suspect it's not just a coincidence.


You guys are nuts, it works great to attempt to pile up 3-4' of snow against the barrier. This creates more work for the union folk and OT so they can make even more money, never mind the safety issues they create.

We have the most backwards Road Commission for an urban area that you can imagine by me. These bozos waste more money by using half-assed methods of plowing and salting than you can imagine.


----------



## vplow

^I've seen NYSDOT plowing shoulder to shoulder, -including- the center turn lane, as soon as the first 1/2" is on the road


----------



## WingPlow

its all about making money isnt it ?????


----------



## Waltersplows

Looks like some brutal killing machine


----------



## Waltersplows

Plow Chaser;335070 said:


> Well I guess we are in the same boat! I'm only 7. And I love bone yards!


 dang your young


----------



## Waltersplows

Here is a couple of action shots I found.








Another








Grader


----------



## 02DURAMAX

LON;633418 said:


> Perry Twp GMC 5500 4x4


Beautiful Truck!!!


----------



## vplow

Cool Transport NB shots Waltersplow... seen lots of their trucks and the v plows lined up in the yard and always thought "man those light green tandems would look cool wearing those Vs"


----------



## ultimate plow

found some pictures online. this truck is from mchenry co IL


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Mahoning Township Pete sitting during a snow/rain storm.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I found this photo online,pretty awesome.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo I found.


----------



## 02powerstroke

JIM SHERRY;655830 said:


> Mahoning Township Pete sitting during a snow/rain storm.


Thats an awsome dump truck we have a 335 Heavy rescue on my FD and my father has a pete 330 there great medium sized trucks.


----------



## adksnowo

JIM SHERRY;655834 said:


> I found this photo online,pretty awesome.


S.R.W. just like a lot of the old Oshkosh trucks. Much better traction than DRW due to more ground pressure. I bet that is the only SRW Mack Granite I will ever see! Beast of a truck, so tall that getting in & out would be like jumping from my garage roof!


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online*

New York Sanitation


----------



## Lil STX Ford

Lil Canadian East Coast Storm


----------



## WingPlow

i'd like to have a dollar for every time those pics have been posted here ! payup


----------



## Lil STX Ford

lol, this was real close to home 1 hr away, last years storm


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;657364 said:


> i'd like to have a dollar for every time those pics have been posted here ! payup


You mean those are new photos!!!

Last time I saw them, they were from a storm in the Tug Hill area!

Next week they will be from a storm in Michigan.


----------



## Lil STX Ford

Northern New Brunswick canada


----------



## Plow Chaser

Lil STX Ford;657376 said:


> Northern New Brunswick canada


Right, but everyone who gets a dusting of snow takes claim of those photos being taken in their back yard.


----------



## Lil STX Ford

lol go figure now lol here is link to local radio archives showing more of them
http://www.ckle.fm/section_photo2.cfm?id=49


----------



## oshkosh619

JIM SHERRY;655838 said:


> Another photo I found.


BEAUTIFUL Oshkosh winter scene! Have any larger-format versions of that pic I can use as my desktop background?

Mike


----------



## vplow

Well I think Lil STX is right on this one guys- that is a NB website and those are, without question, Transport NB trucks. 

STX- could you say more specifically where that's from? Given the French on the website and the general look of things I'd have to guess northwestern NB, St Quentin or Grand Falls/Edmundston areas? ALthough isn't Miscou, which appears in some of the photo titles, on the northeast coast of the province?

Edited: I see Grande-Anse and St-Leolin mentioned as well, these are places in northeastern NB... wow.


----------



## Lil STX Ford

Easier to show on a map, 1st map shows localy with areas mentioned, 2nd shows from wider where it is.
Hope it helps you see where the ice cold age hit lol....


----------



## Waltersplows

Ironex snow gate, very interesting.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Mark Oomkes;640497 said:


> Heck, by me they leave the center turn lane unplowed until about 9 AM then plow it into the black and wet through lanes. Then they replow and resalt those lanes. *******es.
> 
> You guys are nuts, it works great to attempt to pile up 3-4' of snow against the barrier. This creates more work for the union folk and OT so they can make even more money, never mind the safety issues they create.
> 
> We have the most backwards Road Commission for an urban area that you can imagine by me. These bozos waste more money by using half-assed methods of plowing and salting than you can imagine.


Ditto on the lazzy money wasting union road commissions in MI. Down here in the Detroit area no matter how much snow we ge they still use those darn under body plows. They are not even wide enogh to clear the lane in one pass, and 3-4" snow the plow over flows.  Seems they make work for themselves instead of getting the work done!!


----------



## vplow

^ As much as it goes against any and all sensibilties coming from the perspective of northeastern plowing (where belly blades are very rare and are pretty much used solely as scrapers for cleanup of icy/crusty stuff), I can see the logic behind using the underbody plows for light accumulations, up to maybe a couple inches tops. Any more than that and I can't imagine using belly blades though... just doesn't seem like it would work. But for 1/2" or 1", or accumulations of sleety/icy stuff, I'd imagine they'd work great.


----------



## vplow

Lil STX- yes, that's about the area I thought it was.

Saw lots of pics from northern Maine last winter with huge snowbanks and deep snowpack, but nothing quite like that!

And man, I do like how those Transport NB rigs look running v plows... the green they use, paired up with the long frames, looks prettyy cool. (why do they use such long-wheelbase trucks anyhow? clearance for long wings? I actually really like how it looks, but nobody else's trucks have all that empty space behind the cab!)


----------



## Lil STX Ford

they use them in summer for road paving also or whatever they wanna do, I should of kept a pic from one that hooked a guard rail, the rail rolled up and swong right in the cab, split cab in half right down middle, driver was ok but left a poopey trail on seat... was first storm and brand new truck...


----------



## JIM SHERRY

oshkosh619;658347 said:


> BEAUTIFUL Oshkosh winter scene! Have any larger-format versions of that pic I can use as my desktop background?
> 
> Mike


Sorry,I found that photo when I was looking at stuff online,dont remember where I found it.


----------



## Waltersplows

Walters nicely restored


----------



## snowpro1

Town of Tuxedo, NY. New Internationals and a Monster Oshkosh they outfitted themselves. Double wings, 12' V plow


----------



## Dan85

Town of Tonawda out this morning:








ga


----------



## Newfie Plow

*Newfoundland DOT*

Newfoundland DOT ready for the storm.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Those Sterlings....*

Those Sterlings will be collectors items after next year...Sterling is discontinuing their truck line as of 2009/2010.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

heres the town of mexico, if you lie in bed on a cold winter night you can hear the jabrones plowing pavement lol, sparks and all. wake up the next day not even a flake. they were leveling theyre cuttin edges .is my best guess?


----------



## WingPlow

IPLOWSNO;665126 said:


> heres the town of mexico, if you lie in bed on a cold winter night you can hear the jabrones plowing pavement lol, sparks and all. wake up the next day not even a flake. they were leveling theyre cuttin edges .is my best guess?


at about 200 dollars a piece, i,m sure the town has money to burn


----------



## Plow Chaser

It's good when you have family members to support your habit!

Town of Deerfield


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowpro1;663183 said:


> Town of Tuxedo, NY. New Internationals and a Monster Oshkosh they outfitted themselves. Double wings, 12' V plow


Is that an expressway plow on that Oshkosh?


----------



## Plow Chaser

I found this online a while ago and it's been featured in ads for a fabricator in NY.


----------



## DareDog

What About Videos?

I Took this last Winter


----------



## Newdude

Here is one I took while the town was doing final leaf pick-up:










And here is one I found on the web, from Cyncon.com, my guess is the Webster Hwy Dept.'s supplier, located in Henrietta, NY. 2006 F-750


----------



## adksnowo

Newdude;665578 said:


> Here is one I took while the town was doing final leaf pick-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one I found on the web, from Cyncon.com, my guess is the Webster Hwy Dept.'s supplier, located in Henrietta, NY. 2006 F-750


Hey whats big & yellow & sleeps 6? 
A crew-cab highway dept. truck. 
Just kidding, most municipal employees are stand-up workers.


----------



## deere615

IPLOWSNO;665126 said:


> heres the town of mexico, if you lie in bed on a cold winter night you can hear the jabrones plowing pavement lol, sparks and all. wake up the next day not even a flake. they were leveling theyre cuttin edges .is my best guess?


My friend used to work for penndot(it was a votec thing) He worked in the maintenance shop and said they wouldn't change edges until the were worn all the way. Drivers liked to have new cutting edges so they would always go out and wear them down on dry pavement


----------



## ALC-GregH

WOW, I spent the last 2 days looking at all the pics in this thread. While I don't have any pics to add, I sure enjoyed the reading and pics. I guess my favorite truck would have to be the Oshcosh 6x6 with a big V blade and wings. 

The pics of the snow 8+ft deep in NB Canada are the coolest pics so far as for snow pics. All the truck pics started becoming a blur as alot look very similar to each other. Still awesome to look at....


----------



## ALC-GregH

sorry for the double post. I'll keep my eyes peeled for some pen dot trucks here locally IF we even get any snow AND if I can get my camera fixed, I dropped it yesterday while getting a few of the snow that fell and now the damn thing is broke. Kinda pissed as it was a new camera I had just bought 3 months ago. shakes head in shame.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

IPLOWSNO;665126 said:


> heres the town of mexico, if you lie in bed on a cold winter night you can hear the jabrones plowing pavement lol, sparks and all. wake up the next day not even a flake. they were leveling theyre cuttin edges .is my best guess?


Yeah, or their just stupid and ignorant. Saw a Kent County RC plowing an interstate Sat AM--should say scraping pavement--looked like a flamethrower, idiot wasn't plowing snow, just scraping the high spots off the pavement.


----------



## vplow

Somebody needs to explain to me what the heck the Town of Tuxedo needs a double-wing OShkosh for..... looks like an ex military unit so I guess they probably got a pretty good deal.

Than again, Orangetown, Ramapo, and Clarkstown are probably the FWD capital of the universe. Never understood that one either. I guess if you have the tax base you need to find something to spend the $ on? (yeah, I know there's hills around there... but there are also towns heading up toward Shawangunk ridge and into the south side of the Catskills with more hills and way more snow that don't even run any 4wds... and they manage just fine).


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://cdi.uvm.edu/collections/brow...ter Photographs&fq=topic_facet:("Snowblowers")

Neat old Walters photos from Vermont.


----------



## WingPlow

Plow chaser, i couldnt get that link to work


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;667436 said:


> Plow chaser, i couldnt get that link to work


http://cdi.uvm.edu/collections/brow...=topic_facet:("Snow removal")&start=0&rows=25

try that


----------



## lumps

Plow Chaser;667379 said:


> http://cdi.uvm.edu/collections/brow...er Photographs&fq=topic_facet:("Snowblowers")
> 
> Neat old Walters photos from Vermont.


Link fixed.


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;667436 said:


> Plow chaser, i couldnt get that link to work


http://cdi.uvm.edu/collections/brow...llister&title=Louis L. McAllister Photographs

scroll down and click on snow removal.

hope this works!


----------



## WingPlow

that worked that time....love seeing pics from back in the day

seeing those old trucks really makes you love your heat and defroster and am-fm-cd-mp3 players all the more lol


----------



## matthew2013

I like the Walters snow plow trucks


----------



## Waltersplows

Tuxx;454287 said:


> Here are 4 more pics.


What type of mount is the last on it isn't a Root is it?


----------



## ALC-GregH

*SHA in Frederick, Md*

Found these on a local web site where I'm from. I see a Oshkosh a Sterling and a bunch of others plus a big blower set-up in the back ground. No clue what it is. Can't see them ever using them around here but cool none the less. Enjoy


----------



## jt5019

wow Those Oshkosh's brand new? They must have paid a pretty penny for those


----------



## Waltersplows

jt5019;668691 said:


> wow Those Oshkosh's brand new? They must have paid a pretty penny for those


 Your Dang rite they did they cost a hell of a lot!payup


----------



## Plow Chaser

Seems like a lot of truck for what the snowfall Maryland gets. Great looking Oshkoshes though!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Yup, those are the brandy-new version of the P-Series. You can tell by the light configuration on the roof (bar mounted and not bolted to the sheet metal) as well as some other details.

Other than the highway-type plow and wing setup, that yellow one is a pretty close ringer for the Sword 1/50 model, including single rear tires (possibly All-Steer). Would love to convert my Swords to something like that, just ain't got the talent!


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;669810 said:


> Other than the highway-type plow and wing setup, that yellow one is a pretty close ringer for the Sword 1/50 model, including single rear tires (possibly All-Steer). Would love to convert my Swords to something like that, just ain't got the talent!


My gears are turning after seeing these pics! The Swords need a makeover!


----------



## Plow Chaser

ALC-GregH;668625 said:


> Found these on a local web site where I'm from. I see a Oshkosh a Sterling and a bunch of others plus a big blower set-up in the back ground. No clue what it is. Can't see them ever using them around here but cool none the less. Enjoy


Any chance of you tracking these down and taking lots and lots of pictures of them??


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;669819 said:


> My gears are turning after seeing these pics! The Swords need a makeover!


THAT'S what I like to hear! When your gears turn, good things happen for model plows!! :redbounce


----------



## oshkosh619

Greg, do you remember which site you saw these on? Do you have a link?


----------



## oshkosh619

*Happy birthday!!!*

Hey plow junkies... FYI, this thread celebrated it's 4th birthday yesterday! Talk about longevity! Thanks go to everyone who keeps it going, contributes pics, info and posts.

 :bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## ALC-GregH

Guys, I'm maybe 30 minutes from the lot where the trucks are kept. I'm kicking myself in the azz right now. I wanted to get a few pics of the snow we got over the weekend and while doing so I dropped my 6 month old new camera and broke it. I called the manufacturer and they told me it would be 6 weeks or more before I can get it back. By that time the holidays will be over. I had bought the extended warranty but it doesn't kick in until the manufacturer warranty is up. I'd like to have another camera anyway so I think I'll buy another new camera and wait until the factory warranty is up on the broken one and send it to the other extended plan company that by then will most likely replace it with a new one. 

I promise I'll get pics of the trucks up close as soon as I get a new camera. I should be able to go in the yard if the gate is open and snoop around some before someone kicks me out but I'll get some good close up shots for you guys. You really seem to have a passion for them. I guess I don't have the same love for them since I've never had the opportunity to drive one  Given that opportunity I would be in heaven.


----------



## LON

Here's an old Oshkosh that we just removed the dump body from and put a new Henderson 11ft WSH 304SS direct mounted to the frame.


----------



## 84deisel

looks like alot of weight behind the rear axel, but at least it has enough on the front.


----------



## oshkosh619

LON;670766 said:


> Here's an old Oshkosh that we just removed the dump body from and put a new Henderson 11ft WSH 304SS direct mounted to the frame.


Nice looking Oshkosh! What vintage is she, '80's or '90's? She's in very nice shape. The Henderson set-up looks good on her. Any idea who she originally worked for (DOT, DPW, airport, etc.). Post some more pics of her if you get a chance!


----------



## Waltersplows

Ionia County garage Fire pics fire of '96


----------



## Waltersplows

Ionia County fire pics


----------



## Waltersplows

Ok, I think this will work
Fire of '96


----------



## LON

TWINS! Just finished these up today. 21,500# GVW w/ Henderson 10ft Mark III 304SS dump body, Henderson RTS spreader, Henderson MSP 304SS faced snowplow, Rud Roto-Grip III automatic chains, our custom built Muncie clutch pump central hydraulic system.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*they need your help. look at link*

mythbusters is looking for the largest v plow to ues on there show, where should they go to find it. thought you guys would have a better answer...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=672682#post672682


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PA Turnpike plows


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another Mack


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Still some more Macks.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Waiting for some snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A look at the spreader.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another look at the spreader.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

The oldest mack in the fleet.


----------



## Doakster

LON;672159 said:


> TWINS! Just finished these up today. 21,500# GVW w/ Henderson 10ft Mark III 304SS dump body, Henderson RTS spreader, Henderson MSP 304SS faced snowplow, Rud Roto-Grip III automatic chains, our custom built Muncie clutch pump central hydraulic system.


Can you give me some more info on the automatic chains, or maybe someone else can comment on them. I'm looking for more traction for my international, i'm leaning toward a locking diff.

Do you mean these?

http://www.onspot.com/


----------



## LON

http://rudchain.thomasnet.com/viewi...ies-rotogrip-automatic-snow-chains?&forward=1
You'll want to watch the locking diff in the IH. We have gone to driver controlled locking rears as this will automatically kick out once a certain speed is achieved. This is way better that the old locking rears as broken axles were quite the norm.


----------



## Doakster

LON;676797 said:


> http://rudchain.thomasnet.com/viewi...ies-rotogrip-automatic-snow-chains?&forward=1
> You'll want to watch the locking diff in the IH. We have gone to driver controlled locking rears as this will automatically kick out once a certain speed is achieved. This is way better that the old locking rears as broken axles were quite the norm.


And how much did the rotogrips cost you? They look the same as the onspots.

As for as a diff for my IH, the only one I know of (after doing a little research) that is offered for my truck is a detroit NoSpin, it stays locked and automatically unlocks when going around corners etc. I've heard good things about them, trouble free.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Plow Chaser;669830 said:


> Any chance of you tracking these down and taking lots and lots of pictures of them??


I'm heading into the Frederick area today to buy a new camera. I'll see if I can sneak in and get some and try out the new camera.  I'm getting a Sony H50B....


----------



## Waltersplows

Last try please work...
fire pics


----------



## crash444

ALC-GregH;668625 said:


> Found these on a local web site where I'm from. I see a Oshkosh a Sterling and a bunch of others plus a big blower set-up in the back ground. No clue what it is. Can't see them ever using them around here but cool none the less. Enjoy


Hi all, I was Wondering why are the rubbers installed under the front plows? I will be honest I am a new highway Superintendent been doing it for the last 2 years and this is my 3rd season plowing snow. We run carbide with a cover plate on the front one way blades of all 3 trucks. the wings we use the rubber with a cover plate they are a little different and when i go to the town next door they have a different theory's on them as well. 
The one truck wing is set up with the wing rubber set 1 inch below the molboard and the cover plate is a 4 inch plate with the holes installed on the bottom and it also has 2 shoes on it. I look at this a wrong the rubber rips at the shoes every-time. The truck I run has a new 4 inch cover plate over the rubber with the holes on the top so i am basically plowing with steel and the rubber acts as a cushion. the other truck we have we set it up the same as mine when we change the rubber.

so the question is do you want the wing to scrape with steel or the rubber?
Or is the rubber there just for the cushion?
Why do you need the rubber? 
I see some trucks run no rubber but they say it bounces real bad
Just a little info on our roads they are 18 foot wide oil and stone or dirt and the rest is shoulder. 
thanks in advance


----------



## WingPlow

i,m confused...your running a rubber edge UNDER a steel cutting edge ???...between the moldboard and the cutting edge ???


----------



## Winter Land Man

WingPlow;678983 said:


> i,m confused...your running a rubber edge UNDER a steel cutting edge ???...between the moldboard and the cutting edge ???


I see a lot of people do that.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Sorry I wasn't able to get up close on the trucks I posted earlier. I did however get my new camera. This is the first picture I took with it while sitting in the drivers seat. The barn was about 100ft from the road.


----------



## neman

*FWD/SEAGRAVE owns Wausau-Everest snowplows*

Apparently FWD- Seagrave owns Wausau Everest the snowplow manufacturer.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=29617475


----------



## neman

*FWD coming back.*

Seagrave has made a new FWD website.Apparently they are getting back into snow removal trucks.

http://www.fwdtrucks.info/


----------



## GTLS

Wow. Lots of cool trucks!


----------



## crash444

WingPlow;678983 said:


> i,m confused...your running a rubber edge UNDER a steel cutting edge ???...between the moldboard and the cutting edge ???


Yes we are doing that just on the wings. Look at the picture with my first post. they are running the rubber on the front blade as well and was wondering why they are doing that?
Basically why is the rubber there?


----------



## oshkosh619

neman;680509 said:


> Seagrave has made a new FWD website.Apparently they are getting back into snow removal trucks.
> 
> http://www.fwdtrucks.info/


Over the last few years they've made about a dozen of the Sno Dozers since introduction. Most went to General Mitchell Airport in Wisconsin. For whatever reason, the airport decided not to repeat any FWD/Seagrave orders as they just placed an order for 12 new Oshkosh's (no new FWD's), nine HT-series tractor/multi-task units and three H-series blowers for airport snow clearance. They also purchased two Oshkosh Striker ARFF vehicles.

*Oshkosh Airport Products Group Awarded $5.6 Million Contract From General Mitchell International, Wisconsin's Largest Airport

OSHKOSH, Wis. (August 27, 2008) - Oshkosh Airport Products Group, a division of Oshkosh Corporation (NYSE:OSK), today announced that it has received orders from General Mitchell International Airport in Milwaukee, Wis., for nine Oshkosh® HT-Series™ snow tractors, three Oshkosh H-Series™ snow blowers and two Oshkosh Striker® aircraft rescue and fire fighting (ARFF) vehicles. The order is valued at $5.6 million and delivery is scheduled for March 2009. 
"This order is an outstanding example of Oshkosh's mission to provide the most technologically advanced and innovative portfolio of vehicles engineered specifically for the world's finest airport operations," said Tim Raupp, Oshkosh Corporation Airport Products Group president. "Tremendous vehicles, plus round the clock service and support were keys to our being awarded this significant contract with General Mitchell International Airport."*


----------



## Kwagman

City of Rye, NY DPW on 12/19


----------



## dlnimsy

*Mass highway contractor*

Rt 95 Peabody on 12/21/08. My friends new truck.


----------



## airportplower

town of walworth pushing back with the old oshkosh sorry about the pic i wasnt expecting to see him ill b getting some better pics tomarrow when i got my cam with me


----------



## DareDog

NYS Thurway 10pm last night,


----------



## Oshkosh

*View from my office.*

Well, this is about all I see between 4pm thru 7am....Looks like fun doesnt it?.
We ended up with 24" out of this last storm 12-22-08, 28 hours of pure fun.Whats my name again?....


----------



## mainplower

Oshkosh;688369 said:


> Well, this is about all I see between 4pm thru 7am....Looks like fun doesnt it?.
> We ended up with 24" out of this last storm 12-22-08, 28 hours of pure fun.Whats my name again?....


Hay I saw the same thing up here in maine ! my old com binder did the job though!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Can't complain...*



mainplower;688386 said:


> Hay I saw the same thing up here in maine ! my old com binder did the job though!


 I hear you, just wish my windshield wouldn't ice up so quickly.
Here is a photo from the outside.


----------



## WingPlow

i notice that you have a bug deflector on the hood, does that work at keeping the snow somewhat off the window when it blows over the plow ??

i run that same model international and cant seem to keep the snow from building up under the wipers


----------



## Oshkosh

*No Luck....*



WingPlow;688689 said:


> i notice that you have a bug deflector on the hood, does that work at keeping the snow somewhat off the window when it blows over the plow ??
> 
> i run that same model international and cant seem to keep the snow from building up under the wipers


 I can't say that I see the deflector doing much if anything on this truck.
As soon as the snow dust comes over the plow I have instant ice...Poor design I guess.
Pretty much every time I turn around I have to bust the ice off the wipers.I am thinking of getting permission to try the heated wipers($$).I wonder what kind of act of congress that will take.lol


----------



## Tacr2man

Cant you get a electrically heated screen , I had one in my Leyland, and it was so hot it used to steam , didnt even need the wipers . wesport


----------



## Plow Boss

Oshkosh;688844 said:


> I can't say that I see the deflector doing much if anything on this truck.
> As soon as the snow dust comes over the plow I have instant ice...Poor design I guess.
> Pretty much every time I turn around I have to bust the ice off the wipers.I am thinking of getting permission to try the heated wipers($$).I wonder what kind of act of congress that will take.lol


These work great http://www.everblades.com/


----------



## airportplower

town of delevan


----------



## airportplower

walworth county hwy dept


----------



## oshkosh619

*X-Mass Eve at Weston (the Oshkosh's are sleeping)*

After a long trip down to the south shore, while en route back to Central Mass, I stopped by the Weston Maintenance Facility on the MassPike. After getting permission, I snapped these pics of the Oshkosh's resting after a busy week. The featured P-Series looks to be one of the total rebuilds. Unlike the others, it does not sport a HiWay E2020 sander, but a Henderson all-season dump body w/saddle tanks for a pre-wetting system. It also sports super-singles on the rear tandems instead of duallies like all the other Pike P's. Other oddities like bus-style mirrors, black painted hood, plow frame, plow, wing, and wing tower make it stand out from the rest (note the "standard" P-Series next to it).


----------



## oshkosh619

*More Pike Oshkosh's*

Here are some more views of 636 and 632, as well as some parked and out-of service Osh's at the facility. Some show some interesting "variations" on the Pike paint scheme, with one unit having a black windshield visor, and another a black cab with yellow doors (never saw that before). Enjoy!


----------



## oshkosh619

*last few*

The last of this outings Osh's


----------



## oshkosh619

*Definately NOT an Oshkosh*

I couldn't resist... this was parked in a space at the McDonalds on the westbound side of the Pike.... hope he's got something more substantial than a four-banger under the hood..

Enjoy!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

Mike
(Okay... I confess, it wasn't attached, just sitting in the space in front of the little Pontiac.... had you wondering for a minute though, didn't it?)


----------



## lamarbur

And how was lunch at Mc D's in Charlton? At least this looks like Charlton.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack passing me after a light snowfall.


----------



## WingPlow

thats a nice looking mack
but around here that strobe light would be taken off by a low branch in minutes lol


----------



## neman

oshkosh619;689887 said:


> After a long trip down to the south shore, while en route back to Central Mass, I stopped by the Weston Maintenance Facility on the MassPike. After getting permission, I snapped these pics of the Oshkosh's resting after a busy week. The featured P-Series looks to be one of the total rebuilds. Unlike the others, it does not sport a HiWay E2020 sander, but a Henderson all-season dump body w/saddle tanks for a pre-wetting system. It also sports super-singles on the rear tandems instead of duallies like all the other Pike P's. Other oddities like bus-style mirrors, black painted hood, plow frame, plow, wing, and wing tower make it stand out from the rest (note the "standard" P-Series next to it).


Thanks for the nice pictures.I have to wonder if this will will be the last you will see of the Mass Pike Oshkosh fleet considering all the financial difficulties in the press.The talk is of Mass Highway taking over the Turnpike which means these Oshkoshes will be replaced by the typical Mass Highway snow removal equipment, dozens of private contractor pickups and dump trucks.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I would have to think...*



neman;690484 said:


> Thanks for the nice pictures.I have to wonder if this will will be the last you will see of the Mass Pike Oshkosh fleet considering all the financial difficulties in the press.The talk is of Mass Highway taking over the Turnpike which means these Oshkoshes will be replaced by the typical Mass Highway snow removal equipment, dozens of private contractor pickups and dump trucks.


 I would have to think you are correct in your thoughts on the snow fighter fleet of the Masspike.
You know as soon as they are absorbed by Mass Highway any extra money will go into the State general fund and not back into the roads...
They do have a nice fleet, I have to say some of those trucks look rougher than I ever remember them looking,and winter just started down there...


----------



## oshkosh619

lamarbur;689974 said:


> And how was lunch at Mc D's in Charlton? At least this looks like Charlton.


Wasn't Charlton... westbound Framingham plaza a few miles east of 495


----------



## oshkosh619

*Old Mass Pike Oshkosh*

I learned that before the delivery of the 1987 batch of Oshkosh's (mostly still in service), the MassPike ran them prior to that. I had seen OLD pics from the 50's and 60's of Walters in the Mass. D.P.W. black/orange scheme assigned to Pike duties, but nothing from the 70's. I stumbled across this pic from 1974 showing a brand new P-Series in Western Mass. Thanks to Russ MacNeil for his photo from Hanks Truck Pictures site:


----------



## oshkosh619

These two contempory shots from a truck show from Matt Conrad show two of the 4x4 configured MassPike P-Series as they have looked pretty much since delivered in 1987


----------



## oshkosh619

*MTA help*

OK, I'm gonna throw this out to the crowd. I know there have to be some present/past MassPike employees out there in the group.

I'm trying to get the progression of the Pike's Snow Fighter roster (the BIG trucks, not the smaller secondary stuff) correct in my head.

With the newly discovered photo above, I now know the Pike had Oshkosh's in the yellow paint scheme in the early '70's, something I'd never known.

How long did black/orange rigs service the pike before they got their own identidy? Did any Oshkosh's serve in the black/orange or were there just Walters?

Was there ever a dark green paint scheme on the highway maintenance fleet (as hinted at by First Gear's diecast Mack plow model) and did the Oshkosh's ever wear it, or were they bought after the change to yellow (or were they the reason the color changed)? The H.P. Fairfield mudflaps on 636 made me a little suspicious of it's lineage, seeing as Fairfield is the area dealer for new Oshkosh equipment (although the Pike probably took delivery of their P's from Fairfield and possibly bought the rebuild components through them instead of "factory direct").

How many Oshkosh's were purchased in the '70's (4x4 and 6x6)?

Did they have any prior to the '70's?

Were the 19 Oshkosh's purchased in '87 replacements for the '70's trucks (seems unlikely knowing the longevity of Oshkosh's and the Pike's maintenance standards at the time) or additions to the fleet?

Have they purchased any new Oshkosh's since the nineteen delivered in '87?

I'm beginning to think that the one I shot, #636, may have been a late '90's or newer aquisition and not a rebuild. Any pics of the rebuilds I've seen (including on this thread) showed them with duallies on the rear axles, California-style mirrors, different spreader bodies and plow set-ups (Everest), no anti-glare panel on the top of the hood, different lighting setups, etc. Maybe 636 was rebuilt with some different features to test them?

Any info from anyone "in the know" would be appreciated. As a long-time lover of the Pike's Oshkosh's, I want to make sure I've got the facts down.

Mike


----------



## lamarbur

oshkosh619;690725 said:


> Wasn't Charlton... westbound Framingham plaza a few miles east of 495


OK then,, you're not even close as central MAss, you were almost downtown Boston


----------



## matteo30

Hi guys, I'm a new member to the web site. I have been reading the posts and viewing the pics for about a year now.


----------



## matteo30

I do have a friend who works on the Turnpike and I can help you shed some light on the Oshkosh situation.


----------



## matteo30

The Oshkosh 636 is a newer Oshkosh that was bought in 2003, there were 6 of them bought and each depot received one. The other Oshkosh's you have seen are the original trucks that were bought in 1987.
Some of them have had new bodies, engines and even cabs put on them but they are the same trucks bought in 1987


----------



## matteo30




----------



## matteo30

Here is a pic of one of the 1987 oshkosh's being rebuilt


----------



## matteo30

Here is a pic of the truck done. Most of the truck is new


----------



## oshkosh619

lamarbur;690825 said:


> OK then,, you're not even close as central MAss, you were almost downtown Boston


If you read the message, it said I was EN ROUTE to Central Mass from the South Shore... not IN Central Mass when the picture was taken....


----------



## oshkosh619

matteo30;690910 said:


> Here is a pic of the truck done. Most of the truck is new


Matteo, many, MANY thanks to you and your friend for the updated data! I thought that 636 looked just too different from the other rebuilds I saw! Any/all info I can get on the Pike's impressive Oshkosh fleet is always very much appreciated!

Mike


----------



## mowerkid01

I don't know if this has been posted but I found the MODOT Tow Plow picture on Google. Its a pretty sweet setup!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think Iowa DOT has something similar too..


----------



## airportplower

stopped at the fontana dpw today and got some of there big trucks


----------



## tls22

These pics are from 12/19/08 about 6 inches fell around exit 139 on the gsp! Will get more pics next time! njdot has 3 trucks that are really cool lookin, just could not get a good pic of them! They are flatebeds with sanders and street plows! I will try better next time! Anway here is 3 regular trucks!


----------



## carl b

What is this white substance in that pic ? See I live in Ohio where we don't get "that stuff " any more almost like someone "stole " it from us :waving:


----------



## tls22

crb 2500;694253 said:


> What is this white substance in that pic ? See I live in Ohio where we don't get "that stuff " any more almost like someone "stole " it from us :waving:


lol i told you i was going to do it, every1 just called my bluff!:waving:


----------



## DareDog

Town of vernon out plowing last night.










theres a county snow plow way up a head.


----------



## WingPlow

DareDog;697141 said:


> Town of vernon out plowing last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres a county snow plow way up a head.


maybe we shoulda waited till it light out....


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Town plowing during the New Year's Eve storm yesterday...

MASS Highway International...


----------



## TurbDies2500

The good old mass trucks.


----------



## oshkosh619

TLC Snow Div.;697699 said:


> Town plowing during the New Year's Eve storm yesterday...
> 
> MASS Highway International...


Were those Lowell or Dracut trucks? Just curious, couldn't make out the door emblems


----------



## colemantrucks

I used to make deliveries to the Mass Pike maintenance garages in 1974 -1976.

All the trucks I recall seeing at that time were yellow. Nothing orange and black that I saw.

Mass DPW had the black and orange trucks back then. They had FWDs that plowed I-91 along with some private stuff.

Hope this helps answer your questions.


----------



## oshkosh619

colemantrucks;698901 said:


> I used to make deliveries to the Mass Pike maintenance garages in 1974 -1976.
> 
> All the trucks I recall seeing at that time were yellow. Nothing orange and black that I saw.
> 
> Mass DPW had the black and orange trucks back then. They had FWDs that plowed I-91 along with some private stuff.
> 
> Hope this helps answer your questions.


Thanks Coleman. I recall seeing photos in the Waters 100% traction book (may have been VI or II or both) of what looked like black/orange late 50's to early 60's Walters with the caption stating they were assigned to the Mass Pike (there werre also pictures of a similarly painted Walter w/Mass DPW decal on the doors complete with rear crane identified as being assigned to Logan Airport... apparently LONG before MassPort came into being). Perhaps the author was mistaken? Perhaps the photos (black and white) were misleading and they were actually the green that the 'Pike supposedly had prior to hi-viz yellow?


----------



## Frostysnow

this was a picture featured on usa today a few eeks back during on of the snow storms


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

oshkosh619;698258 said:


> Were those Lowell or Dracut trucks? Just curious, couldn't make out the door emblems


the Orange trucks are Dracut DPW


----------



## oshkosh619

TLC Snow Div.;699643 said:


> the Orange trucks are Dracut DPW


Thanks, man


----------



## TOM SHAND

The photos on this thread are great. I am looking for any photos of FWD units from the Town of Orangetown and Rockland County, New York. Many thanks for any thing that you might have to post.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I finally got up to the Sierras for some skiing and snow removing! I found this blower trimming the banks at the Donner Summit on I-80. I also finally got my wife to take good pictures while I drive!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

There are 2 contractors here that use graders and plow for the town.

Front blade, belly blade, and wing.

Day time pics would be better.


----------



## dlnimsy

*New Years Eve Rt 95*

took these from the top of the truck while waiting on the onramp. Diffrent trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Always wondered how one of the smaller graders would work for plowing, thought they would be too slow but would kick butt on hardpack and heavy snows.


----------



## WingPlow

come on now....dont tease us with just 2 pics !!!!


----------



## dlnimsy

We were out with the sanders this morning but i forgot the camera. More on wensdays storm.


----------



## Rangerman

Just one this time.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

dlnimsy;702229 said:


> took these from the top of the truck while waiting on the onramp. Diffrent trucks.


Wheres that where 114 and 95 meet, Bently Warren has got like 27 peices on the state, I think... dont quote me.


----------



## Alaska Boss

Palmer, Alaska DOT blowing some snow drifts back into the woods where they came from,....


----------



## lumps

I saw a town truck down in Ellicottville the other day... looked like an F550 with a mini one-way blade and a wing. It was basically a down-sized version of a regular city plow. Seemed like a good idea for smaller city streets. Wanted to snap a pic, but I had to get somewhere.


----------



## Pert Snow

heres my old town trucks i moved now i will get some new pics of the town


----------



## VAhighwayman

Came across this sweet video..Enjoy!


----------



## dlnimsy

Mysticlandscape;704622 said:


> Wheres that where 114 and 95 meet, Bently Warren has got like 27 peices on the state, I think... dont quote me.


Yes, I was on the ramp behind Costco.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

dlnimsy;707542 said:


> Yes, I was on the ramp behind Costco.


Lets see your rig So i know what to look for.. Im always in that area.


----------



## dlnimsy

I'll get some more pics from saturdays coming storm. I'm not always on that route, i normally drive a sander over on the rt129 goodwin cir route. i was to too busy yesterday to get any though i had my camera on the seat next to me.


----------



## Sparky925

Caught this yeaterday in Newburyport it is a FWD late 60's I will try to get a front shot this weekend if we get enough up here on the North Shore


----------



## airportplower

town of walworth 1970' s oshkosh and a 91 ih taken in the shop thismorning hopefully some action shots of the oshkosh shelfing tomarrow


----------



## airportplower

village of walworth's big truck


----------



## WingPlow

gotta love the style of those S-series INT's

that is a classic snowplow truck


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;709572 said:


> gotta love the style of those S-series INT's
> 
> that is a classic snowplow truck


The S series will always be my favorite plow truck. Just a great looking truck that wore a plow well.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plows out in full force today, calling for 6 to 10 inches.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Mack plowing RT 93 in carbon county, my grandson took this picture through the windshield.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

My grandson took this photo of a Sterling leaving the shed with a fresh load of salt.


----------



## dlnimsy

*ready for tonight*

I-95 scottland rd pit private contractor.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Sterling after getting loaded with salt.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of the Sterling.


----------



## Greeneverywhere

Maryland state. 8 new ones just like this one at the local international dealer.


----------



## granitefan713

Sweet International WorkStar!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another Granite on the move.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Just another Granite plowing.


----------



## Plow Chaser

It must be a plow day for sure. I'm gone all day in snow country, come back home and this thread has blown up!! Great pics coming in!


----------



## Plow Chaser

*1971 FWD SnoGo for Auction*

I've photographed this one many a times. Like all the rest of the oldies, they are slowly turning into scrap or private hands... and then to scrap!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1971...017QQitemZ270327761685QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## ColliganLands

Heres a couple from this morning
town of Wrentham MA truck31 2009 f550 and my truck behind it


----------



## bakerc8

how bigs the plow on the f550?


----------



## ColliganLands

think its a 10ft w/snofoil
its a fisher municipal plow


----------



## bakerc8

hot truck what do you guys plow? and do u get a cb or radio in tthe truck?


----------



## ColliganLands

we plow streeets for the town
i have a cb in my truck so i can talk with the town plowers


----------



## WingPlow

we got a new 550 2 weeks ago with the same plow,,,i'll try and get some pics this week if i can


----------



## ColliganLands

heres a video i made today plowing
i know im not an oshkosh or anything but it is still municipal plowing
http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-8964233734081347654&hl=en&fs=true


----------



## dirt digger

i was in the 1ton SRW v-plow this past storm


----------



## illiniplower

nice vie Colligan. Awfully nice of them to let you plow the outside so your the one to tag the mailbox.


----------



## bakerc8

i no you plow streets but do you have o plowlotsto? sorryabout all the ?i whant to plow for the town next year


----------



## ColliganLands

yes we plow the lots once our assigned route is completed
once that is done we check for any thing else that needs to be plowed
and then we go home


----------



## bakerc8

thanks sorry abot all the ?


----------



## airportplower

another walworth county cleaning up hwy 67


----------



## Plow Boss

Three Montgomery Trucks and one Princeton


----------



## dlnimsy

*1-11-09 Peabody Ma state pit*

Here's some various sanders from the pit i plow out of.


----------



## dlnimsy

*A few More*

More for the Mack lovers out there


----------



## dlnimsy

*The sander i drive*

Pictures of me getting loaded and parked after the storm next to its mate.


----------



## dlnimsy

*Oh and a Ford Too.*

A nice Ford spreader.


----------



## Oshkosh

*When did Howie??*



dlnimsy;711626 said:


> Here's some various sanders from the pit i plow out of.


 Hi,
When did Howie get that AWD Mack ? More importantly when did he start working out of the Peabody Pit ?.
A Spreader with a sleeper now thats planning ahead....I always said if I built another one it would have a bunk...


----------



## CityGuy

JIM SHERRY;214684 said:


> :redbounce CHECK OUT THIS NICE PAIR OF PLOW TRUCKS :redbounce


Plymouth minnesota, Wow they do have front blades. Most the time they runb with only their underbodies and wings down figure that out?


----------



## matteo30

Hey dlnimsy,
What pit are you guys out of ?
I drive a combo out of granite ave pit in Milton MA


----------



## matteo30

Is the single axle orange Mack on the right new to you this year? I looked at a truck like that for sale this summer that had a dump body on it, but it looked like a similar set up


----------



## dlnimsy

matteo30;712864 said:


> Is the single axle orange Mack on the right new to you this year? I looked at a truck like that for sale this summer that had a dump body on it, but it looked like a similar set up


Both trucks were bought in July of 07. lrft one is an 84, right one is an 88.


----------



## dlnimsy

matteo30;712853 said:


> Hey dlnimsy,
> What pit are you guys out of ?
> I drive a combo out of granite ave pit in Milton MA


We plow out of the rt1 peabody pit. Right next to the World famous Golden Banana


----------



## dlnimsy

*for the Int'l lover*

this mornings snow showers


----------



## ColliganLands

you guys went out this morning?
salting i assume


----------



## dlnimsy

Oshkosh;711672 said:


> Hi,
> When did Howie get that AWD Mack ? More importantly when did he start working out of the Peabody Pit ?.
> A Spreader with a sleeper now thats planning ahead....I always said if I built another one it would have a bunk...


Check this one out


----------



## airportplower

thats awesome


----------



## dlnimsy

ColliganLands;713049 said:


> you guys went out this morning?
> salting i assume


we were out salting then did post storm cleanup winging back the bankings. this was my ride today. Did alot of right hand pushing too but kinda tough to take any pics while driving.


----------



## Plow Chaser

dlnimsy;713051 said:


> Check this one out


That's just bizarre. I've seen plows on some strange trucks, and this one is up there!


----------



## cat320

dlnimsy;711646 said:


> Pictures of me getting loaded and parked after the storm next to its mate.


Nice looking R models how many trucks does bobby have on from Midway?


----------



## dlnimsy

cat320;713218 said:


> Nice looking R models how many trucks does bobby have on from Midway?


Not reallysure. If i had to guess i'd say 12 pieces.


----------



## vplow

"Check this one out "

Perfect for unlimited 24/7 plowing, just need team drivers!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Those 20+ hour shifts...*



dlnimsy;713051 said:


> Check this one out


 I like it....Between 1am-4am I would really like it....
Is that Howie's Double wing Ex-Mass Pike truck?
Is Wood Trucking Plowing anymore or are they out of it?
Seems you are partial to Bulldogs.


----------



## dlnimsy

Oshkosh;714456 said:


> I like it....Between 1am-4am I would really like it....
> Is that Howie's Double wing Ex-Mass Pike truck?
> Is Wood Trucking Plowing anymore or are they out of it?
> Seems you are partial to Bulldogs.


woody's out of the state. That is howies double. He's been in peabody for 2 or 3 seasons now with that Int'l. were cleaning the tunnel tonight so I'll have some good pics of that.YES!! better to climb in the sleeper than try to strech over the controls. Theres a few of them sleeper trucks as sanders around, I'm trying to get more photos of them.


----------



## EXCAVATE49

*Mass highway contractors*

GREAT PICTURES OF THE HIRED COMBOS.I RUN ONE OUT OF THE HANOVER PIT (DISTRICT 5) THATS IF I AM UP ON THE ROTATION TO BE CALLED IT SEEMS WE ARE THE ONLY AREA THAT IS DOING THIS, THERE HAS BEEN A FEW EVENTS THIS WINTER THAT HAVE BEEN REAL SAFETY ISSUES BUT WE BASICALLY HAVE BEEN TOLD TO MIND OUR OWN BUSINESS, THE OTHER ISSUE WE HAVE IS IT SEEMS THAT THEY CAN'T WAIT TO KNOCK EVERYTHING OFF COMBO'S INCLUDED EVEN WHILE IT IS STILL SNOWING I GUESS THIS IS WHAT THEY CALL MICRO-MANAGING. 99% OF THE TIME WE DON'T EVEN GET TO HAVE DINNER WITHOUT CALLING IN TO THE PIT TO GET PERMISSION I HAVE EVEN BEEN DOCKED FOR TAKING MY GUYS TO DINNER AFTER A 36HR. EVENT. I WAS TOLD WE COULD GO ONE AT A TIME. YOU MAY THINK I SOUND LIKE A CRYBABY BUT WE ALL GET THE SAME TREATMENT , WE WOULD BE ****CANNED IF WE EVER GOT CAUGHT TAKING A NAP. DO ANY OF THE GUYS UP THERE BELONG TO THE ASSOC. ? 
ANY WHO KEEP THE PICTURES COMING AND ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CANussmileyflag


----------



## Oshkosh

*Guess things have changed...*

Wow, I don't think I would have liked working down there.
My old Boss "A career man" started in mechanical and then drove a FWD ,up the ladder to boss would have us (Combos) knock off 11pm-1am get loaded and be back on the road at 4am.His theory was no sense wasting material when there was little to no traffic on the roads.I left in 2001....
I hear you on the micro management, Arlington would try and tell us when to knock off.We would have a squall backing in off the ocean dumping an inch an hour and they would send someone up to check on us to see if we where telling them the truth or not..
Not many old timers working for Mass Highway anymore,mostly college degree desk jockeys without a friggin clue,never been in a truck much less plowed snow...Sad really,Politics as usual.



EXCAVATE49;715505 said:


> GREAT PICTURES OF THE HIRED COMBOS.I RUN ONE OUT OF THE HANOVER PIT (DISTRICT 5) THATS IF I AM UP ON THE ROTATION TO BE CALLED IT SEEMS WE ARE THE ONLY AREA THAT IS DOING THIS, THERE HAS BEEN A FEW EVENTS THIS WINTER THAT HAVE BEEN REAL SAFETY ISSUES BUT WE BASICALLY HAVE BEEN TOLD TO MIND OUR OWN BUSINESS, THE OTHER ISSUE WE HAVE IS IT SEEMS THAT THEY CAN'T WAIT TO KNOCK EVERYTHING OFF COMBO'S INCLUDED EVEN WHILE IT IS STILL SNOWING I GUESS THIS IS WHAT THEY CALL MICRO-MANAGING. 99% OF THE TIME WE DON'T EVEN GET TO HAVE DINNER WITHOUT CALLING IN TO THE PIT TO GET PERMISSION I HAVE EVEN BEEN DOCKED FOR TAKING MY GUYS TO DINNER AFTER A 36HR. EVENT. I WAS TOLD WE COULD GO ONE AT A TIME. YOU MAY THINK I SOUND LIKE A CRYBABY BUT WE ALL GET THE SAME TREATMENT , WE WOULD BE ****CANNED IF WE EVER GOT CAUGHT TAKING A NAP. DO ANY OF THE GUYS UP THERE BELONG TO THE ASSOC. ?
> ANY WHO KEEP THE PICTURES COMING AND ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CANussmileyflag


----------



## ColliganLands

whats up with the mass highway ford rangers following the parades around on secondary highways?
is this the micromangaing as well?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Well now,*

I guess for the same reasons they tried the gps units, there is always a small element of contractors that want to screw the system...They are gang babysitters.Telling them when to go,stop scrape,put out material ,what kind etc... They are there to make sure the gang is doing what they are supposed to be doing.



ColliganLands;715604 said:


> whats up with the mass highway ford rangers following the parades around on secondary highways?
> is this the micromangaing as well?


----------



## Waltersplows

Heres some pics of our (Ionia County Michigan) county trucks and the fire of 1996








































more in a second


----------



## Oshkosh

*Bummer*

That is ashame...

QUOTE=Waltersplows;715629]Heres some pics of our (Ionia County Michigan) county trucks and the fire of 1996
View attachment 50466


View attachment 50467


View attachment 50468


View attachment 50469


View attachment 50470


more in a second[/QUOTE]


----------



## Waltersplows

the second round








































2 more pics coming


----------



## dlnimsy

EXCAVATE49;715505 said:


> GREAT PICTURES OF THE HIRED COMBOS.I RUN ONE OUT OF THE HANOVER PIT (DISTRICT 5) THATS IF I AM UP ON THE ROTATION TO BE CALLED IT SEEMS WE ARE THE ONLY AREA THAT IS DOING THIS, THERE HAS BEEN A FEW EVENTS THIS WINTER THAT HAVE BEEN REAL SAFETY ISSUES BUT WE BASICALLY HAVE BEEN TOLD TO MIND OUR OWN BUSINESS, THE OTHER ISSUE WE HAVE IS IT SEEMS THAT THEY CAN'T WAIT TO KNOCK EVERYTHING OFF COMBO'S INCLUDED EVEN WHILE IT IS STILL SNOWING I GUESS THIS IS WHAT THEY CALL MICRO-MANAGING. 99% OF THE TIME WE DON'T EVEN GET TO HAVE DINNER WITHOUT CALLING IN TO THE PIT TO GET PERMISSION I HAVE EVEN BEEN DOCKED FOR TAKING MY GUYS TO DINNER AFTER A 36HR. EVENT. I WAS TOLD WE COULD GO ONE AT A TIME. YOU MAY THINK I SOUND LIKE A CRYBABY BUT WE ALL GET THE SAME TREATMENT , WE WOULD BE ****CANNED IF WE EVER GOT CAUGHT TAKING A NAP. DO ANY OF THE GUYS UP THERE BELONG TO THE ASSOC. ?
> ANY WHO KEEP THE PICTURES COMING AND ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CANussmileyflag


Hi, Nice to see other hired guys on here.Got any pics? I used to do some dump trailer work on the south shore so i might recognize some of the O/O down there.I belonged to the assoc. when i had my own stuff but found it easier to drive for my friend now.Do you do any hauling during the summer? Looks like you'll be getting 3-6 tonight acording to the weather "pros" tonight and tommorow.We are also on a rotation up here, seems to be fair enough, though its not like the old days. I've been out of this pit since 1987 when i was in high school. I still enjoy it, we have alot of guys that have been here that long and we only see each other during the winter so the old storys keep coming out year after year. Here's another combo that must be comfortable during a long storm. GOD BLESS LT.KEVIN KELLY B.F.D


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

So here is one of our township rig from Carroll County Illinois. Its the rock creek Lima township and this is there new John deer grader they got, this thing is sick, its more intimidating in person. it has the big blade on the front and the wing on the side, with chains all around, and LED light bar, i also think they got a v plow for it two.


----------



## Waltersplows

last ones.















there.
The fire damage was estamated at 3.5million


----------



## EXCAVATE49

*Times have changed*

WE HAVE THE SAME SITUATION WITH THE OCEAN AFFECT SNOW AT TIMES BUT IF IT AIN'T SHOWING UP ON THE TAUNTON RADAR THEN IT AIN'T STILL SNOWIN SO THEY SEND YOU HOME AND VERY POSSIBLY CALL YOU BACK IN 2 HRS. IT HAS HAPPENED. I CAN REMEMBER A FEW YEARS AGO ON A FRIDAY IN DEC. WE GOT CALLED OUT AROUND 4AM. LIGHT SNOW BUT NOTHING PLOWABLE GOT SENT HOME AROUND NOON,ALL THE TV STATIONS CALLING FOR BIG TEMP DROP BIG WIND SEVERE SQUALLS,BIG BRAINS IN TAUNTON THOUGHT THEY WERE SAVING A BUNDLE FOR JOE TAXPAYER WELL BY 1;15 PM. THE ENTIRE SO. SHORE WAS GRIDLOCKED IT WAS TAKING 2.5-3 HRS. FOR SOME OF THE GUYS TO GET BACK TO THE PITS I THINK WE GOT ABOUT 22HRS. ON THAT ONE WHICH REALLY IF WE HAD STAYED COULD HAVE BEEN CLEANED UP IN HALF THE TIME BUT WHY COMPLAIN IT ONLY FALLS ON DEAF EARS. THE PAY RATES I THINK ARE GOOD BUT IT CERTAINLY CAN BE FRUSTRATING. HANG IN THERE GUYS 
(.P.S. GOT A CHECK FROM THEM TODAY PAID UP THRU DEC. 20,2008 NOT BAD):salute:


----------



## kmclawn

Here is one of my local county wheel loaders.


----------



## dlnimsy

*the big one that got away*

was he searching for catfish hunter?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Looks cold!!!*

Looks very cold......



kmclawn;715808 said:


> Here is one of my local county wheel loaders.


----------



## Doakster

kmclawn;715808 said:


> Here is one of my local county wheel loaders.


that's the one that made national news for the operator plowing a road to his ice shack right....what ever happened to the guy?


----------



## NorthDakota

fired...guess they were warned not to do that.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Waltersplows;715722 said:


> last ones.
> View attachment 50485
> 
> 
> View attachment 50486
> 
> there.
> The fire damage was estamated at 3.5million


What was the cause of that fire? Looks like it started down at the end where the first is posted.


----------



## Waltersplows

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;715948 said:


> What was the cause of that fire? Looks like it started down at the end where the first is posted.


One of the fuel tanks on one of the trucks exploded. A wire broke loose from a ground.


----------



## Stik208

EXCAVATE49;715807 said:


> WE HAVE THE SAME SITUATION WITH THE OCEAN AFFECT SNOW AT TIMES BUT IF IT AIN'T SHOWING UP ON THE TAUNTON RADAR THEN IT AIN'T STILL SNOWIN SO THEY SEND YOU HOME AND VERY POSSIBLY CALL YOU BACK IN 2 HRS. IT HAS HAPPENED. I CAN REMEMBER A FEW YEARS AGO ON A FRIDAY IN DEC. WE GOT CALLED OUT AROUND 4AM. LIGHT SNOW BUT NOTHING PLOWABLE GOT SENT HOME AROUND NOON,ALL THE TV STATIONS CALLING FOR BIG TEMP DROP BIG WIND SEVERE SQUALLS,BIG BRAINS IN TAUNTON THOUGHT THEY WERE SAVING A BUNDLE FOR JOE TAXPAYER WELL BY 1;15 PM. THE ENTIRE SO. SHORE WAS GRIDLOCKED IT WAS TAKING 2.5-3 HRS. FOR SOME OF THE GUYS TO GET BACK TO THE PITS I THINK WE GOT ABOUT 22HRS. ON THAT ONE WHICH REALLY IF WE HAD STAYED COULD HAVE BEEN CLEANED UP IN HALF THE TIME BUT WHY COMPLAIN IT ONLY FALLS ON DEAF EARS. THE PAY RATES I THINK ARE GOOD BUT IT CERTAINLY CAN BE FRUSTRATING. HANG IN THERE GUYS
> (.P.S. GOT A CHECK FROM THEM TODAY PAID UP THRU DEC. 20,2008 NOT BAD):salute:


Please stop yelling at everyone.


----------



## Waltersplows

What he means is please stop using cap locks this isn't an IM site


----------



## Mark Oomkes

QKSnowRemoval;715712 said:


> So here is one of our township rig from Carroll County Illinois. Its the rock creek Lima township and this is there new John deer grader they got, this thing is sick, its more intimidating in person. it has the big blade on the front and the wing on the side, with chains all around, and LED light bar, i also think they got a v plow for it two.


What the heck do they need chains for in IL?

Around here I've never seen chains on a grader. 6WD usually will get one through just about anything in this part of the country.


----------



## Waltersplows

Some of the gravel roads have open fields on each side where the drifts build up to 3 or more feet.


----------



## Waltersplows

Old blower


----------



## Plow Boss

Somerset Cty Nj


----------



## WingPlow

thats a nice looking peterbilt, bet that nice interior makes the long nights more bearable


----------



## Waltersplows

Thought you would all like to see this.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...er+snowplow&start=20&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT near Gloversville, NY


----------



## Sparky925

dlnimsy;710051 said:


> I-95 scottland rd pit private contractor.


 Did you go inside of Marks shop ? 
Mark takes great care of his equipment. The ten wheeler used to be owned bya guy from Seabrook NH. This same truck rolled on it is side and was in a body of water in the Durham NH area a few years ago.


----------



## dlnimsy

Sparky925;718667 said:


> Did you go inside of Marks shop ?
> Mark takes great care of his equipment. The ten wheeler used to be owned bya guy from Seabrook NH. This same truck rolled on it is side and was in a body of water in the Durham NH area a few years ago.


I used to drive for him(still do sometimes). Theres no better maintained or cared for gear around. Real pleasure to "chauffer" those trucks. I've got pics of his sander when he first bought it and did his restoration of it.


----------



## riverwalkland

I thought I heard the guy who ran the wheel loader into the lake was actually cleaning the boat ramp for the cars that park by the ramp to go out to their shanties and slid down into the water. I heard he was fired anyways.


----------



## artic429

dlnimsy;713064 said:


> we were out salting then did post storm cleanup winging back the bankings. this was my ride today. Did alot of right hand pushing too but kinda tough to take any pics while driving.


Man that is one grizzly looking beast!!


----------



## lakeeffect

City of Watertown NY


----------



## Oshkosh

*Today at work*

This was today cleaning up after 14" of snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT in action yesterday,my grandson took some photos as we drove around plow hunting.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT plow photo he took.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

And yet another one he took ,living by 3 PennDOT sheds we see lots of action.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Not an action shot but it is still one of his favorites.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

If anyone has photos of PennDOTs new Granites or Workstars please post some,we just cant find any.


----------



## Gix1k4

Our city uses alot of Sterling trucks, will get pics soon. But in the meantime here is a pic of some of the newest sidewalk units we've picked up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gix1k4;722906 said:


> Our city uses alot of Sterling trucks, will get pics soon. But in the meantime here is a pic of some of the newest sidewalk units we've picked up.


What do you think you are doing posting a pic without further info? Come on, you can't leave us hanging like that.

Awesome


----------



## Oshkosh

*Dont leave us hanging....*



Gix1k4;722906 said:


> Our city uses alot of Sterling trucks, will get pics soon. But in the meantime here is a pic of some of the newest sidewalk units we've picked up.


 What is it ?, Looks like a space age Bombardier...


----------



## granitefan713

JIM SHERRY;722641 said:


> If anyone has photos of PennDOTs new Granites or Workstars please post some,we just cant find any.


Here you go, enjoy.


----------



## granitefan713

A few more.


----------



## Squid327WFD3

Oshkosh;723560 said:


> What is it ?, Looks like a space age Bombardier...


Its a R.P.M. Tech Cameleon








http://www.grouperpmtech.com/Cameleon_utility_vehicle_home.html
http://www.grouperpmtech.com/PDF brochures/Brochure Cameleon EN 2008-08.pdf


----------



## ManorD24

Any one know how much those Penn Dot Granites are once they are all set up?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

Those new Int. are sweet looking


----------



## dieacst

Can you post your fleet of the sterlings... Thanks... and any other city fleets if you have them...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieacst;724503 said:


> Can you post your fleet of the sterlings... Thanks... and any other city fleets if you have them...


So is 150 pages enough for you?


----------



## Gix1k4

Squid327WFD3;723932 said:


> Its a R.P.M. Tech Cameleon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.grouperpmtech.com/Cameleon_utility_vehicle_home.html
> http://www.grouperpmtech.com/PDF brochures/Brochure Cameleon EN 2008-08.pdf


Yeah, if i recall correctly they were a bit cheaper than some of the other options. We'll see if they actually are in the long run...



dieacst;724503 said:


> Can you post your fleet of the sterlings... Thanks... and any other city fleets if you have them...


As soon as I get a chance to drive out to the city yard (and remember to bring the camera) i will post some more.


----------



## Plow Boss

Ny Thurway Shots


----------



## 7879fordplower

Two South Bend City trucks, one is a Freightshaker the other is an older International.


----------



## Plow Boss

Ny Thurway shots


----------



## Newdude

Here is a NYSDOT International with a 1 way:



















a couple night shots of a single axle sterling (crappy):


----------



## Newdude

Not exactly DOT but, here is the Chevy Kodiak 5500 BOCES #1 in Fairport, NY uses, along with a Case backhoe next to it. The 5500 runs a Fisher blade up front, stainless spreader out back.


----------



## dlnimsy

*few more MaHwy privates*

Couple more from my pit.


----------



## Plow Chaser

dlnimsy;725407 said:


> Couple more from my pit.


That RD is awesome!!!

Great pics the past few days. If it ever snowed in the Sierras, I might be able to contribute more. This is the dryest winter I've seen.


----------



## Gix1k4

This is one of the township trucks where I live. They were trucking snow from across the road from my hous today. I went to the city yard tonight, but it was too dark for my little flash to be effective. Sterling pics to soon follow...


----------



## McDude

Great pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## Plow Boss

New York DOT


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;726585 said:


> New York DOT


Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's the Herkimer yard that you can see from the Thruway.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;726672 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's the Herkimer yard that you can see from the Thruway.


Yes it is - on my way to old forge


----------



## Plow Boss

Town of Greig
Town of Trenton
Logging Company Plow


----------



## dlnimsy

*winter at the weirs*

Went riding yesterday, caught the town of Laconia cleaning up on the causeway. best NH riding in years.


----------



## vplow

"Logging Company Plow "

I've got pics of that same truck, 1960s Duplex


----------



## dlnimsy

*Mass Hwy Sterling*

MaHwy Sterling with dump body sander


----------



## granitefan713

dlnimsy;728381 said:


> MaHwy Sterling with dump body sander


I like it! I love the front ends of those newer Sterlings.

(R.I.P. Sterling--March 2009):crying:


----------



## Winterized

*Feb. 1983 !*

Small town in Wisconsin 2/83.........


----------



## DareDog

sangerfield Yesterday!!! was gasin the sled up and so were theses guys


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Winter Land Man

Winterized;729596 said:


> Small town in Wisconsin 2/83.........


Don't see too many of those rugged Dodge trucks anymore. I know of one in my town in great condition but the guy won't sell.


----------



## Winterized

_Winter Land Man......_

As you see the date when this photo taken was 1983. City bought two of these Dodge dumps and no one really liked them here. They were great to work on though because they had the swing out fenders.

Machines have come a long way since then!


----------



## mcwlandscaping

LON;633418 said:


> Perry Twp GMC 5500 4x4


In reference to post # 2704 on page 136, why would that plow not have the factory fisher intensifires or regular fisher lights on it? Does fisher not have wiring for that truck so s the plow custom wired to or something to work with it?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Though this is not the America plows that I enjoying drrinh, never the less this is 2 minutes and 50 seconds I could watch over and over. Kinda weird seeing a cabover plow though!






This guy has some great videos.


----------



## Eyesell

I have to agree, that is a pretty cool video


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Chaser;731622 said:


> Though this is not the America plows that I enjoying drrinh, never the less this is 2 minutes and 50 seconds I could watch over and over. Kinda weird seeing a cabover plow though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has some great videos.


Crap, there goes another hour of my life.  

Wonder what he buried going over that bridge?

Also wonder what that edge is on the back of the blade? Just another edge to clean off hardpack?


----------



## fireball

Move over Stephen Spielberg. All I wanta do is make DOT snowplow movies.

My first:

Snowdog Billionaire-a modern trajedy showing the trails and musing of a PennDot plow driver as he is caught in a 23 mile grid lock on Interstate 78 sitting in a Mack Granite capable of clearing 14ft wide with wing plows. 

Can't decide between Jack Nicholson or Gary Busey in Carharts


----------



## Plow Chaser

fireball;733010 said:


> Move over Stephen Spielberg. All I wanta do is make DOT snowplow movies.
> 
> My first:
> 
> Snowdog Billionaire-a modern trajedy showing the trails and musing of a PennDot plow driver as he is caught in a 23 mile grid lock on Interstate 78 sitting in a Mack Granite capable of clearing 14ft wide with wing plows.
> 
> Can't decide between Jack Nicholson or Gary Busey in Carharts


Ha ha ha!! Busey all the way. Don't forget the heavy stash of drugs in the glove compartment in the truck!


----------



## lakeeffect

NYS DOT blower


----------



## lakeeffect

City of Watertown NY Mack single winger


----------



## lakeeffect

City of Watertown NY Paystar single winger


----------



## vplow

"Also wonder what that edge is on the back of the blade? Just another edge to clean off hardpack? "

Thats what it looks like? One way or the other, check out how little appears to be left on the pavement behind it. Very seldom do I see a plow leave the pavement that close to totally bare after 1 pass.


----------



## Plow Boss

lakeeffect;733400 said:


> City of Watertown NY Paystar single winger


How come they don't have any spreaders or dump bodies on those trucks? - Or are those tractors with fifth wheels with the weight added


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online - Nj Paper - Todays Storm*

How do you get a loader stuck in a salt dome?


----------



## Plow Boss

I thought this has been perform for years - why are they making if sound like it is something new
http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/sto.../VytXzlvFXEuW9kwBrwDIlw.cspx?articleID=251260


----------



## LON

mcwlandscaping;730356 said:


> In reference to post # 2704 on page 136, why would that plow not have the factory fisher intensifires or regular fisher lights on it? Does fisher not have wiring for that truck so s the plow custom wired to or something to work with it?


The reason for not having the plastic light is that the aluminum cases stand the vibration way better than the plastic lights.

Lon


----------



## Waltersplows

Plow Boss;734553 said:


> How do you get a loader stuck in a salt dome?


You put the new guy in charge of filling the trucks. He proly tinks he needs to use the salt up at th very back hehe


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Boss;734476 said:


> How come they don't have any spreaders or dump bodies on those trucks? - Or are those tractors with fifth wheels with the weight added


They are specifically built as plows. They are 4x4, short wheelbase,belly scrapers,some are double wingers, weight on back. They are used in the city on some tight streets and need to be able to turn well. The city has always used trucks like this, ran all Walters for years, in fact same weights have been on different plows for many years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Boss;734553 said:


> How do you get a loader stuck in a salt dome?


Why would you even be that far into a salt dome?

But then again, that idiot on MN thought he could plow to his fishing shanty with a loader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

vplow;734307 said:


> "Also wonder what that edge is on the back of the blade? Just another edge to clean off hardpack? "
> 
> Thats what it looks like? One way or the other, check out how little appears to be left on the pavement behind it. Very seldom do I see a plow leave the pavement that close to totally bare after 1 pass.


Noticed that too, looked like they were relatively small width wise and almost straight up and down for scraping. Neat idea


----------



## vplow

"How do you get a loader stuck in a salt dome? "

By taking a game of "King of the Mountain" a little toooooo far....

Geeze, he's like halfway up on the pile!!! Actually looks like he was pretty lucky not to roll it over.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another pretty awesome video. Volvo graders this time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Chaser;735645 said:


> Here's another pretty awesome video. Volvo graders this time.


They're going faster than some of the idiots, I mean operators, do around here in trucks.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## dlnimsy

*1-28-09*

Town of Lynnfield Ma and MaHwy contractors.


----------



## dlnimsy

Pushing the points on Rt129 Lynnfeild Ma.


----------



## dirt digger

township i plow for


----------



## Oshkosh

*Is that Jay's hoe?*



dlnimsy;735919 said:


> Pushing the points on Rt129 Lynnfeild Ma.


 Is that Jays backhoe? If it is I started driving for him on the state back in 91.My first taste of plowing for the state.
We are up to 82" of snow this season...High winging in the morning.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

My grandson likes to be the one taking the pictures,but this time he is letting me take a photo.We had 4 to 8 inches and the plows needed to be fueled.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another shot of the PennDOT Mack fueling.


----------



## BillyRgn

whats up with all those F-550's having meyer head lights ??


----------



## dirt digger

i dont know...the two closet have artic plows on them then the 3rd one has a fisher on it...the lights are newer then the plows, my guess is that is just what they bought


----------



## dlnimsy

Oshkosh;736321 said:


> Is that Jays backhoe? If it is I started driving for him on the state back in 91.My first taste of plowing for the state.
> We are up to 82" of snow this season...High winging in the morning.


 Yes thats Jay.I was in Merideth, NH today snowmobiling you guys have your work cut out for you. Nice to see some real snowbanks to sharpen your skills with.


----------



## deere615

BillyRgn;737048 said:


> whats up with all those F-550's having meyer head lights ??


I was wondering that too


----------



## Oshkosh

*You are correct...*



dlnimsy;737607 said:


> Yes thats Jay.I was in Merideth, NH today snowmobiling you guys have your work cut out for you. Nice to see some real snowbanks to sharpen your skills with.


 LOL, We have everything back to the shoulder ,it is just everything is 6' or taller.We have some 10' plus snow banks.
We have a Grader with a 14' wing and long arms working with us this week.
More on the way,maybe a couple inches tonight and who knows about Tuesday.
A bit different than my Ole Mass Highway days.My route is 20 miles long round trip,expected to be black and wet at the end of the storm and I do it with one 6 wheeler 6-8 yard spreader with a 11' rh wing.lol When I was on Rt133 my miles where less and I had three trucks with my 10 yard spreader with wing.lol


----------



## ManorD24

Its so interesting how they do things in different states and even just different regions. Here on Long Island i have very rarely seen the state w/ less than 2 trucks and they both have wings. Right infront of my work its a state road and they are always tandem ( except when they are just salting) and its 2 lanes w/ center turn and shoulders along most of it. I guess it takes you an hour plus to make a round trip?


----------



## McDude

ManorD24;737701 said:


> Its so interesting how they do things in different states and even just different regions. Here on Long Island i have very rarely seen the state w/ less than 2 trucks and they both have wings. Right infront of my work its a state road and they are always tandem ( except when they are just salting) and its 2 lanes w/ center turn and shoulders along most of it. I guess it takes you an hour plus to make a round trip?


You should see the mess here in Chicago. Absolutely no plan. Throw the trucks out there plow/salt and good luck to you. The trucks are old, beat up and out dated. The plows on the trucks are even worse.


----------



## WingPlow

Oshkosh;737673 said:


> LOL, We have everything back to the shoulder ,it is just everything is 6' or taller.We have some 10' plus snow banks.
> We have a Grader with a 14' wing and long arms working with us this week.
> More on the way,maybe a couple inches tonight and who knows about Tuesday.
> A bit different than my Ole Mass Highway days.My route is 20 miles long round trip,expected to be black and wet at the end of the storm and I do it with one 6 wheeler 6-8 yard spreader with a 11' rh wing.lol When I was on Rt133 my miles where less and I had three trucks with my 10 yard spreader with wing.lol


and you will post some pics of that grader working for us grader guys out here right ??? :waving:


----------



## Oshkosh

*I hope so.lol*



WingPlow;737995 said:


> and you will post some pics of that grader working for us grader guys out here right ??? :waving:


 I hope to get some good photos.
As you know when you are stuck to the drivers seat the photos can be limited...
I have been trying to get some good photos all season but working alone on each route there is nobody to snap photos when you are coming at them...


----------



## Oshkosh

*I have my route...*



ManorD24;737701 said:


> Its so interesting how they do things in different states and even just different regions. Here on Long Island i have very rarely seen the state w/ less than 2 trucks and they both have wings. Right infront of my work its a state road and they are always tandem ( except when they are just salting) and its 2 lanes w/ center turn and shoulders along most of it. I guess it takes you an hour plus to make a round trip?


 My 20 mile route takes me just about an hour and forty five minutes round trip.It is a tight, winding and bumpy road which runs along a river most of the way that leads up into Crawford Notch (National Forest Land) ...We have about 80 lane miles in our area and we handle it (Most storms) with three six wheelers with single wings. 
60 miles of that are major east/west or north/south routes for oil/fuel tanker trucks 24/7.Keeps us on our toes.


----------



## Oshkosh

*As we all know...*



McDude;737898 said:


> You should see the mess here in Chicago. Absolutely no plan. Throw the trucks out there plow/salt and good luck to you. The trucks are old, beat up and out dated. The plows on the trucks are even worse.


 We have some issues at DOT with gear,We have some plows from the 50's and 60's that are mostly used to push back with now.
My truck is a 2000 and the plow has been on two trucks now...It was meant for a ten wheeler but they hung it on my 6 wheeler now.It does scrape well...
We do not have a spare blade in either if our two pits.There are no spare trucks in our district,so when one breaks down you are instantly behind.
We have a newer Int wheeler and it has been in the shop more this winter than it has been on the road.In fact it is headed back to the dealer Monday.The computer keeps shutting the truck down making it useless to us...It has been a lemon since day one from what I have been told.Seriously it has been in the shop/dealer more than it has been in service in the past two years.I don't understand why the State puts up with it? 
We are getting 20 new Internationals this year in our district and I would think we would have some pull with International.Someone in the State is not doing their job!
I would love to see the State go with a different brand.We have/had Sterlings but we know how that is working out(Out of business next year).
Our motto is we do the best we can with what we have to work with.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Run hard and put away wet...*

Sad to see a 1980 Oshkosh in this shape.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Macks a day after a light snowfall.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another shot of the PennDOT trucks near Hazleton,PA.


----------



## dlnimsy

*All in how you care for them*

I know what you mean Osh. I know I've posted pics of this one before but i think it's a great example of an 18 year old truck thats in better shape than most newer ones out there. Blades are blasted every year and sander every two.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice to see...*



dlnimsy;738747 said:


> I know what you mean Osh. I know I've posted pics of this one before but i think it's a great example of an 18 year old truck thats in better shape than most newer ones out there. Blades are blasted every year and sander every two.


 That is a great looking ramp truck...I bet he pulls his brakes apart at the end of every season and does it up right...


----------



## Oshkosh

*I like that...*



JIM SHERRY;738742 said:


> Another shot of the PennDOT trucks near Hazleton,PA.


 I like the front blade on the end Mack...


----------



## cat320

dlnimsy;738747 said:


> I know what you mean Osh. I know I've posted pics of this one before but i think it's a great example of an 18 year old truck thats in better shape than most newer ones out there. Blades are blasted every year and sander every two.


that is a sweet truck was that an old dpw truck? or did they equip it that way?


----------



## dlnimsy

Yes it was an old dpw truck, it came from Peterboro, NH. He does the brakes every summer, Soup to nuts.He changed all the hydraulics to air contols this year and made a stainless steel console in the cab. heres a pic.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice job.*



dlnimsy;739059 said:


> Yes it was an old dpw truck, it came from Peterboro, NH. He does the brakes every summer, Soup to nuts.He changed all the hydraulics to air contols this year and made a stainless steel console in the cab. heres a pic.


 Definitely takes pride in his truck.


----------



## jkabush

*Idaho Snow Plows*

I'm recently new to this board and after a few days of looking over all the snow plow pictures I thought that I would post my own.

James


----------



## granitefan713

Nice shots! I love those new Granites. Thanks or sharing.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another shot of the PennDOT Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Workstar.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Grader*

Well our grader came to help push back today.
Unfortunately I didn't work with him as we where pushing back other routes...But here are a couple quick photos of it parked for the night.


----------



## Craaaig

is NH DOT gonna switch to Volvo graders now? i know down here they seem to all be Deere


----------



## Oshkosh

*I dont know.*



Craaaig;742057 said:


> is NH DOT gonna switch to Volvo graders now? i know down here they seem to all be Deere


 I was surprised to see a Volvo myself. I'll have to ask around.This one is from District 1(Milan).


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey just wondering but why use a grader to push back the banks? Wouldn't it be better to use a ten wheeler with a full load in the back?


----------



## Oshkosh

*The grader*



Kuzanut;742117 said:


> Hey just wondering but why use a grader to push back the banks? Wouldn't it be better to use a ten wheeler with a full load in the back?


 Our wheelers don't have 14' wings so they don't have the reach.
The graders make easy work of the snow banks where the wheelers would be scrubbing the tires trying to work into the bankings.
The grader is AWD and we don't have any AWD trucks in our fleet. 
The wheelers arnt really plow trucks like an Oshkosh,Walter,FWD and the frames arnt really designed for the side load a wing puts on them so pushing back really beats the heck out of them.Plus our wheeler is in the shop for computer issues.P.O.S it has been in the shop more than on the road.
Don't get me wrong, a truck can push back,high wing but it is less abusive on the grader.We have been pushing back and high winging with our 6 wheelers the past two weeks and after every foot of snow.We are up to almost 7' so far this season.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

nice topkick! I think it looks sharp, good way to take care of your equipment


----------



## CityGuy

Oshkosh;742036 said:


> Well our grader came to help push back today.
> Unfortunately I didn't work with him as we where pushing back other routes...But here are a couple quick photos of it parked for the night.


Can I ask why graders run a blade on the front? I thought that with the regular blade they wouldn't't need a plow. Only time I see blades around here with fronts is a big v country blade for big snow


----------



## Craaaig

oshkosh, any chance u can get some pics of that volvo in action


----------



## Oshkosh

*I'll try*



Craaaig;742223 said:


> oshkosh, any chance u can get some pics of that volvo in action


 I will try but as of now I will be in the shop doing a full service on my truck (Lube and fluids,pull sander check and clean,wash etc). One of the big wigs in Fleet is coming on Thur and we are going threw our gear...
If anyone is going to up up in the MWV tomorrow he will be pushing back and high winging on route 302 west,west of Bartlett village towards Crawford Notch..


----------



## Oshkosh

*Pushing back*



Hamelfire;742187 said:


> Can I ask why graders run a blade on the front? I thought that with the regular blade they wouldn't't need a plow. Only time I see blades around here with fronts is a big v country blade for big snow


 He runs that blade for pushing back the banking while the wing cuts the banking down and moves the snow off the shoulder usually making a shelf.
The front blade on that machine is approx 6' tall at the discharge so he can really get into the banking and start the pushing process...


----------



## Diagonal Brace

*Grader wing*

Do you know whose make of snow wing is on that grader? Looks kinda like an older Champion model. Nice grader!


----------



## Oshkosh

*I will try...*



Diagonal Brace;742414 said:


> Do you know whose make of snow wing is on that grader? Looks kinda like an older Champion model. Nice grader!


 I don't know, I will try and find out.I know this Volvo replaced a 80's Cat if that is any help...
As far as NH DOT and Volvo I was told the last three new graders have been Volvo's.Something like $248,000 each.
I was also told as far as Deere, they just don't like the new Deere's(That's all I was told).Everything is by bid so whomever wrote the bid went the way of the Volvo.


----------



## WingPlow

nice looking volvo....

i think i,m gonna be out tomorrow doing some winging myself, i'll throw the camera in my lunchbox and try and get some pics


----------



## Oshkosh

*I didn't get out..*



WingPlow;743170 said:


> nice looking volvo....
> 
> i think i,m gonna be out tomorrow doing some winging myself, i'll throw the camera in my lunchbox and try and get some pics


 I didn't get out of the shed today.By the time I got the oil changed,the truck all greased and serviced I went out to wash and it froze as fast as I could rinse.lol Needless to say the day flew by....I did find a blown out spreader bearing that I will have to deal with tomorrow sometime...


----------



## smokybear

*more town trucks*

These are some of the trucks were i work


----------



## lakeeffect

http://www.uticaod.com/news/x2143287045/City-selling-high-powered-snow-blower-it-never-used


----------



## ultimate plow

McDude;737898 said:


> You should see the mess here in Chicago. Absolutely no plan. Throw the trucks out there plow/salt and good luck to you. The trucks are old, beat up and out dated. The plows on the trucks are even worse.


Dont know if I would agree 100%. If your talking about the chicago streets and san. of course it takes them forever with traffic. but im sure they do have plans on what they do for each storm. They do have all that high tech equip with GPS in every truck so they are on task. As far as the trucks and blades, they have many nice newer trucks including those Ford cab over style iv seen. Yes they do have some older trucks as well but im sure they are still runnin strong those fords. They do put some beat up plows on the trucks but it does the same thing as a new shiney plow would. They have 350+ trucks just for the city. Not every one is going to be spankin new. then they have like 100 garbage trucks that have plow hookups.


----------



## ultimate plow

lakeeffect;744127 said:


> http://www.uticaod.com/news/x2143287045/City-selling-high-powered-snow-blower-it-never-used


shame .


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## SnowMatt13

Ultimate....
So Bob let you take some shots of his trucks huh?
I like that roll-off he has...


----------



## Plow Boss

Up for Auction


----------



## lakeeffect

That Mack sold at our county surplus auction last summer.


----------



## Oshkosh

*How Much?*



lakeeffect;744465 said:


> That Mack sold at our county surplus auction last summer.


 I couldn't fit in the cab comfortably anyways.lol


----------



## McDude

ultimate plow;744241 said:


> Dont know if I would agree 100%. If your talking about the chicago streets and san. of course it takes them forever with traffic. but im sure they do have plans on what they do for each storm. They do have all that high tech equip with GPS in every truck so they are on task. As far as the trucks and blades, they have many nice newer trucks including those Ford cab over style iv seen. Yes they do have some older trucks as well but im sure they are still runnin strong those fords. They do put some beat up plows on the trucks but it does the same thing as a new shiney plow would. They have 350+ trucks just for the city. Not every one is going to be spankin new. then they have like 100 garbage trucks that have plow hookups.


I work for the city. The trucks are garbage. The plan for attacking the snows is not very well formulated as one would think.


----------



## DareDog

ultimate plow;744243 said:


> shame .


Now that is Over Kill!! wesport the thing shoots snow 150'!


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;744127 said:


> http://www.uticaod.com/news/x2143287045/City-selling-high-powered-snow-blower-it-never-used


I am ashamed to say I used to live in that city!! They don't use nice new equipment they COULD use, but they bust up everything else they get. The Utica DPW is the worst.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;744807 said:


> I am ashamed to say I used to live in that city!! They don't use nice new equipment they COULD use, but they bust up everything else they get. The Utica DPW is the worst.


Should send it up to Tug hill!

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-Single-Stage-...ryZ26261QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Plow Boss

*Saratogo Springs Ny*

Found online


----------



## Plow Boss

Nj Dot Wreck
http://www.1strespondernews.com/web...te=NJ&ID=845616e9-deef-4cb7-aec8-7343b81063e5


----------



## willyswagon

Everybody up here is pushing or blowing back


----------



## willyswagon

DareDog;744783 said:


> Now that is Over Kill!! wesport the thing shoots snow 150'!


There's no such thing as Overkill


----------



## Kuzanut

I call it being prepared....


----------



## bbelhorn

*State of Ohio - ODOT Trucks*

Here are some pictures of the ODOT crew at work and a shot of my truck.


----------



## airportplower

how come none of the wings are down?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Is that standard spacing for scraping?*

Is that your gangs standard spacing? Or was it a photo op? All that iron down and heating the road it should be bare by the last truck.lol
Almost looks like you guys came off a four lane.... As we talked about earlier it is interesting how different areas run gangs different ways.



bbelhorn;746720 said:


> Here are some pictures of the ODOT crew at work and a shot of my truck.


----------



## willyswagon

One thing for sure, Your not going to get pass that gang!!


----------



## Kuzanut

Not without a rocket launcher... Great pics Keep them coming...


----------



## bbelhorn

That was the largest that I have ever run in. I work in a rural area now and most we ever run is two trucks. Last year when we had 24 inches over 18 hours fall we ran the entire garage (12 trucks) on the interstate just to try to make a difference. It really did not make much difference so I split the trucks up into groups of two.

These pictures were taken when we were expecting another rash of storms and we needed to get the white stuff off the walls so that we could start over.


----------



## bbelhorn

Did some searching in the ODOT photo archives and found some pics you guys might enjoy:


----------



## bbelhorn

Ans a few more. Sorry they are so big!


----------



## CityGuy

*Found these on MNDot's site*

Pictures from MNDOT


----------



## CityGuy

*More pics from MNDOT*

here is another pic from MNdot


----------



## CityGuy

*Few more from MNDOT*

More from MNDOT


----------



## CityGuy

*Mndot*

Few more web finds of MNdot


----------



## CityGuy

*Couple more net finds*

Found more on MNdots site


----------



## MN_BR

*Mndot*

Taken today in Northern MN - first time that I have seen MNDOT chained up around here!


----------



## Gix1k4

Here's another Sterling from the city fleet, brand new awaiting delivery. They bought 5 new ones this year.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

I have noticed alot this winter that MNDOT doesn't use there spinner, they just let it fall out. How does that work? It looks like its falling out before it reaches the spinner.


----------



## willyswagon

that's the way it's done here as well. They just let the chain put it to the spinner, and let it drop. The center line gets melted off quickly, then car tires disperse the salt as they drive over it.


----------



## MN_BR

I have seen MNDOT use both the spinner and just dump it out method. Today it was basically just dumped out. You are correct in the center of the hwy melts quickly using the crown in the road to help runoff and melt the other parts of the hwy. I think vehicles do a good job of kicking it around as well.


----------



## CityGuy

The reasoning behind just allowing the salt to drop is actually pretty simple. The salt is dropped on the Yellow line and allowed to melt. It produces a brine like chemical that when lets washes down the road and melts the other snow/ice on it's way to the ditch.


----------



## WingPlow

plus it reduces the bounce and scatter, keeping it where it does the most good


----------



## HinikerPrototyp

Looks like they are just removing old snow along the center median on a heavy traveled road, lots of trucks to get the snow moved to the right asap before all the nascar traffic starts flying by, nice picture!!!


----------



## vplow

"I have noticed alot this winter that MNDOT doesn't use there spinner, they just let it fall out. How does that work? It looks like its falling out before it reaches the spinner"

There is a school of thought that says it's more effective to lay down one heavy windrow of salt that quickly melts a bare strip and then the salt brine works across the rest of the road. I guess some find this works and others don't. I have seen a few trucks equipped with front-discharge spreaders that just have an angled chute that drops a windrow of salt, and don't even have a spinner.


----------



## vplow

"Taken today in Northern MN - first time that I have seen MNDOT chained up around here! "

By the looks of it, the fact they don't use chains much shows! ANybody else notice that the chains are on the front axle (and that truck appears to just be a Sterling tandem, not a truck with a front driving axle) and forward driving axle, and not on the rear driving axle at all? Seems like this would not be much fun at all to steer with a dead front axle and chains on the front tires, and putting chains on only one drive axle of a tandem seems to kinda miss the point? Am I missing something here or is this as bizarre as it looks?


----------



## WingPlow

vplow;750038 said:


> "Taken today in Northern MN - first time that I have seen MNDOT chained up around here! "
> 
> By the looks of it, the fact they don't use chains much shows! ANybody else notice that the chains are on the front axle (and that truck appears to just be a Sterling tandem, not a truck with a front driving axle) and forward driving axle, and not on the rear driving axle at all? Seems like this would not be much fun at all to steer with a dead front axle and chains on the front tires, and putting chains on only one drive axle of a tandem seems to kinda miss the point? Am I missing something here or is this as bizarre as it looks?


by the looks of the road, it looks like quite a bit of ice, and its probably the only way they could get the truck to steer

we've had black ice storms here where i had plenty of traction due to the spinner in front of the rear tires, and had to put chains on the front just to get her to steer


----------



## dirt digger

these i believe are from a year or two ago clearing some drifts off the side of a road


----------



## dirt digger




----------



## vplow

WingPlow;750044 said:


> by the looks of the road, it looks like quite a bit of ice, and its probably the only way they could get the truck to steer
> 
> we've had black ice storms here where i had plenty of traction due to the spinner in front of the rear tires, and had to put chains on the front just to get her to steer


I can see that being the case ... but I've just never personally seen chains on a front axle unless it was driven... really, didn't think it would even work very well and assumed that was why nobody (in the territory I'm familiar with, at least) ever seemed to do it. From what I've seen, under those conditions they just either go real slow or, at least back in the "good old days", they'd sand backing up if there was a particularly icy hill or curve.


----------



## willyswagon

I saw a buddy of mine blowing back this morning. The first two shots are about 300yards form my place. I quickly ran in and put on a pot of coffee, to lure him in to do the banks at the end of my driveway.


----------



## Kuzanut

I like the extensions on the drift cutters. What are they worn out cutting edges?


----------



## granitefan713

Here are some new plow trucks.


----------



## Craaaig

love the color on the freightliner


----------



## CityGuy

Whats up with the wheel on the back? I've never seen that before. Is it like a plow shoe?


----------



## granitefan713

Hamelfire;751024 said:


> Whats up with the wheel on the back? I've never seen that before. Is it like a plow shoe?


Yeah, this plow has wheels instead of shoes. You can see the setup better in this pic.

BTW, this truck has a Cummins engine, and a 9spd transmission


----------



## CityGuy

Here are a couple from the falls plows website.


----------



## Plow Chaser

granitefan713;751028 said:


> Yeah, this plow has wheels instead of shoes. You can see the setup better in this pic.
> 
> BTW, this truck has a Cummins engine, and a 9spd transmission


That truck is insane!! Is it going to a town or a private contractor? If it's going to a town, I'd love to see the board that passed that color!! I love it!!


----------



## CityGuy

Thats very close to the color of our fire trucks I call it snot green


----------



## willyswagon

Kuzanut;750972 said:


> I like the extensions on the drift cutters. What are they worn out cutting edges?


Good EYES


----------



## granitefan713

Plow Chaser;751036 said:


> That truck is insane!! Is it going to a town or a private contractor? If it's going to a town, I'd love to see the board that passed that color!! I love it!!


Its going to a local township. I hope to get some pics when its lettered.


----------



## Plow Chaser

granitefan713;751092 said:


> Its going to a local township. I hope to get some pics when its lettered.


Don't forget to get some pics of the locals in that town!!


----------



## Craaaig

i would love to have a truck that is an obnoxious color like that JMO


----------



## tbrownell

My uncle owned a ford dealership here a while back and he had a customer order a color close to that on a ford ranger. It was bright but not as bright as this and was called Jalapeño green. 

This one makes me want to go paint my truck lol


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a few from Placer County and on I-80 in the Sierras today.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I wish I got a cleaner picture of this monster.


----------



## oshkosh619

granitefan713;751028 said:


> Yeah, this plow has wheels instead of shoes. You can see the setup better in this pic.
> 
> BTW, this truck has a Cummins engine, and a 9spd transmission


You sure that's going to a municipality and not an airport? The rubber tired wheel arrangement is common with airport plows so that the shoe/caster doesn't gouge the runway surface. I've never seen the tire/wheel arrangement on a city/county/state set-up before, but I guess if they make it, someone will try it!


----------



## WingPlow

seems like you guys out in the sierra's arent getting the snow you usually do ???


----------



## granitefan713

oshkosh619;751954 said:


> You sure that's going to a municipality and not an airport? The rubber tired wheel arrangement is common with airport plows so that the shoe/caster doesn't gouge the runway surface. I've never seen the tire/wheel arrangement on a city/county/state set-up before, but I guess if they make it, someone will try it!


I'm 95% sure it is a municipality as I know someone who works there, and they have been expecting it. But I will let you know for sure when I can.


----------



## CityGuy

*More MnDOT*

Here are some more MNDOT pics


----------



## CityGuy

*City of Orono MN*

Orono MN Plow Truck


----------



## CityGuy

*Few more MNDOT finds*

Here are a few more MNDOT finds from the net


----------



## CityGuy

*Rochester MN*

Here is one from Rochester MN


----------



## CityGuy

*Mndot*

Here is some more MNDOT


----------



## CityGuy

*Mndot*

Few more MNDOT finds


----------



## CityGuy

*MNDOT Finds*

Few more MNDOT


----------



## CityGuy

*Mndot*

Just a couple more. No snow I'm really bored


----------



## oshkosh619

granitefan713;752023 said:


> I'm 95% sure it is a municipality as I know someone who works there, and they have been expecting it. But I will let you know for sure when I can.


I'm sure you're right... after all, that_ would_ be a pretty narrow blade to plow a runway with, have to make_ alot _of passes unless it was a little podunk airstrip for Piper cubs. I'd just never seen that type of arrangement used on regular roadways.


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;752013 said:


> seems like you guys out in the sierra's arent getting the snow you usually do ???


It's been a very dry year. I was in Squaw Valley yesterday and there really isn't much snow up that way. There's more snow at the lower elevations than the high ones it seems. Definitely not a big snow year, but this weekend and the next week call for some huge storms. I plan to go back up and shoot lots of photos!! I surely haven't gotten my fill this year.


----------



## CityGuy

*MNDOT Finds*

More of MnDOT


----------



## CityGuy

*Hennepin County MN*

Few of Hennepin County MN


----------



## CityGuy

*More MNDOT*

Few more MNDOT


----------



## CityGuy

*Few more MNDOT*

More MNDOT


----------



## CityGuy

*Andover Mn*

City of Andover MN


----------



## CityGuy

*City of Hastings MN*

Hastings MN Loader with Blower


----------



## CityGuy

*Golden Valley MN*

Golden Valley MN


----------



## CityGuy

*Mndot*

More MNDOT


----------



## CityGuy

*Minneapolis MN*

City of Minneapolis


----------



## CityGuy

*Apple Valley Mn*

Apple Valley MN


----------



## CityGuy

*Hennepin County MN*

HC MN Vac truck


----------



## CityGuy

*Cottage Grove Mn*

City of Cottage Grove


----------



## CityGuy

*St Louis Park MN*

St. Louis Park MN


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was going through some old videos and had to get a picture of this up. A Mack DM mixer with a plow!! Amazing what they will put a plow on!


----------



## CityGuy

*Farmington MN*

Farmington MN


----------



## CityGuy

*Mankato Mn*

City of Mankato MN


----------



## CityGuy

*North St. Paul MN*

N St. Paul MN


----------



## CityGuy

*Few Web finds*

Found these on the web


----------



## J & B Lawncare

*MNDOT ?'s*

Hello

Love the pics. On the MNDOT rigs are the large amber lights on the hood on the inside of the plowlight, are they warning or fog lights?

About the guide/caster wheels on the Lime Green rig (great color) I have seen a few city/county rigs in central PA use them on the roadways.

Thanks for the great pics guys and gals.


----------



## CityGuy

*Web Finds*

Few more finds


----------



## CityGuy

*Orono MN*

City of Orono MN


----------



## CityGuy

*New Brighten MN*

City of New Brighten


----------



## CityGuy

*New Ulm MN*

City of New Ulm


----------



## CityGuy

*Richfield MN*

City of Richfield MN


----------



## CityGuy

*Roseville MN*

City of Roseville MN


----------



## CityGuy

*South Haven Michigan*

South Haven MI


----------



## CityGuy

*Few more web finds*

Just a few more


----------



## CityGuy

*Few more web finds*

Few More Web finds


----------



## Craaaig

Hamelfire, where are u finding all these?


----------



## CityGuy

Friends at various cities I asked they sent. Also google search


----------



## oshkosh619

Hamelfire;752158 said:


> Golden Valley MN


It's tough to tell on my computer and the image size.... is that door black, or TRANSPARENT?? Hope that's some aircraft-grade high-quality shatter-proof plexi if the latter. Not sure how much I'd like that.... GREAT visibility, but.....


----------



## CityGuy

oshkosh619;753306 said:


> It's tough to tell on my computer and the image size.... is that door black, or TRANSPARENT?? Hope that's some aircraft-grade high-quality shatter-proof plexi if the latter. Not sure how much I'd like that.... GREAT visibility, but.....


Its a plexi. Great visibility for newer operators or operators with lots fo mailboxes.


----------



## jdxnc

L'enterprise Bourget here in Quebec, subcontract for the province in our area, they have 12 Sterlings, 2 are 12 wheelers with dual wings(they take care of the autoroute, aka interstate)


----------



## HinikerPrototyp

Hamelfire;752173 said:


> City of Mankato MN


 Man you gotta get a newer picture lol this is one of there old dogs, they have some awesome trucks ill try to stop over at the shop and get a picture or two of there newer trucks with wings they use thru out the town


----------



## CityGuy

*Web finds*

Few more web finds


----------



## CityGuy

*Couple more*

Couple more finds


----------



## Craaaig

that international with the dual wings is sick


----------



## Kuzanut

Hamelfire;753682 said:


> Couple more finds


Why are they running that blower out in the middle of a lake?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kuzanut;753754 said:


> Why are they running that blower out in the middle of a lake?


Looks like it works a heck of a lot better than a skidsteer in a lake.

Not that I'd know.


----------



## Kuzanut

Sounds like a story to be told over a few beers...


----------



## Winterized

*Why are they running that blower out in the middle of a lake?*

I would guess they may be flushing it out after a nasty salty winter........


----------



## Craaaig

Mark Oomkes;753757 said:


> Looks like it works a heck of a lot better than a skidsteer in a lake.
> 
> Not that I'd know.


please share


----------



## Winter Land Man

Hamelfire;753679 said:


> Few more web finds


Ryan is gonna be mad!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;753939 said:


> Ryan is gonna be mad!


Ha ha ha!! Why be mad, it's promotion!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Up in the Sierras today. And I'm going back tomorrow!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

One more from the ride down 50 today.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

Well it took me a week or so but I read all the back pages to this thread. I just have to say thank you to Plow Chaser and all the others that have posted great pictures here....thank you !!!!


----------



## HinikerPrototyp

I think the blower in the lake is to show the strength and distance it can throw water compared to if it was wet compacted snow


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

More hennepin county. that sucker will load a tandem dump in minute twenty.


----------



## lakeeffect

Kuzanut;753754 said:


> Why are they running that blower out in the middle of a lake?


That is how they test new blowers. Sicards were built here for many years and they would always take them to the river for their test before they left the factory.


----------



## dlnimsy

Hey Ryan, Good pics. I was on CalTrans 1-80 web cams Sunday watching the snow come down and some plows go by once in awhile. No snow here for a couple of weeks so had to get my fix somehow.


----------



## fireball

and here I thought that they used the blowers for boat anchors during the summer


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;754036 said:


> Up in the Sierras today. And I'm going back tomorrow!!


Nice Autocar. Ryan, have you gotten to talk with any of those Cali guys driving those plows? They build their own plows you said. I wonder what they are like compared to big brands.


----------



## Kuzanut

I've heard that they make there own equipment as well.. I just don't see how thats cost effective. They can't possibly put the same amount of money into R&D and fabrication as the private sector companies.. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## Snowplow71

Town of Byron, New York- 1958 Oshkosh plowing during the 12 inch snow on Friday - December 19, 2008
























Notice the mailbox still up!


----------



## WingPlow

and here i thought i was the onlyone who watched those highway cams....


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice!*



Snowplow71;754662 said:


> Town of Byron, New York- 1958 Oshkosh plowing during the 12 inch snow on Friday - December 19, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the mailbox still up!


 Great to see the ole girl out working...How many of the trucks being built today will be out working much less around in 50 years?...We are lucky to get 10 at D.O.T...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*City Equipment*

Couple of City of Stratford ...Ontario snow fighters....

Enjoy


----------



## Plow Boss

Somerset Cty Nj


----------



## Burkartsplow

There have been some real quality pics going up lately. i love reading and watching shows on tv that have to deal with the Sierra mountains and all the snow they get.


----------



## Kuzanut

I love the curl on the moleboard of the first Stradford rig..


----------



## Craaaig

Burkartsplow;754724 said:


> There have been some real quality pics going up lately. i love reading and watching shows on tv that have to deal with the Sierra mountains and all the snow they get.


what channels are these shows on?


----------



## rabbitsmeller

Volvo L60F Wheel Loaders at the Maine Mall


----------



## Craaaig

rabbitsmeller who so those loaders belong too?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;754590 said:


> Nice Autocar. Ryan, have you gotten to talk with any of those Cali guys driving those plows? They build their own plows you said. I wonder what they are like compared to big brands.


I've talked to a few of the guys, mainly the supervisors and they love plowing in the Sierras. Long shifts and usually staying up there for 3 weeks at a time. The plows they build have different trip mechanisms due to the heavy Sierra snow. They make them down the road from me actually and I've yet to stop in there and see it done.

Wait just a while and I will be unleashing a batch from today. Youtube is going to get a huge hit from me tomorrow as well. There's gotta be 12 feet of snow in the Sierras now and today I was in a 2-3 foot dumping.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Curl*



Kuzanut;754752 said:


> I love the curl on the moleboard of the first Stradford rig..


Hey Kuzanut..... I asked one of the operators about the curl.... said it is made for vehicles plowing city streets.... helps to flip the snow up real high in the end of your driveway.......then he smiled and went on coffee break...

tymusic


----------



## Plow Chaser

Get ready for some Sierra snow removal on I-80 during a blizzard!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Round 2, blowers!


----------



## Plow Chaser

More blowers


----------



## Plow Chaser

Brand new John Deere graders. These are beasts!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And for the plows!


----------



## Kuzanut

StratfordPusher;755004 said:


> Hey Kuzanut..... I asked one of the operators about the curl.... said it is made for vehicles plowing city streets.... helps to flip the snow up real high in the end of your driveway.......then he smiled and went on coffee break...
> 
> tymusic


HAHAHA Love it.. Tell him to keep up the good work...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;754752 said:


> I love the curl on the moleboard of the first Stradford rig..


The curl is pretty nuts! As much as everybody knows I hate the aluminum rims, that Sterling is sharp!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Nice pics, as usual, Ryan. Here's some various pics gleaned off the web, all of them, of course, built by the best... OSHKOSH . Credit to all the original photographers.....


----------



## Burkartsplow

I wonder how loud it is in those blowers that have the cab right over the tines,


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Great Thread....*

Wow.... this thread is great..... photos are fantastic... keep em coming....

Al


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh619-
Any idea where that yellow 6x6 with the black hood is from?


----------



## vplow

Plowchaser-

Great stuff, as usual!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Burkartsplow;755212 said:


> I wonder how loud it is in those blowers that have the cab right over the tines,


You'd be surprised how quiet they are in the cab. They let me drive the one with the cab over the cutting ribbons a few years back and I telll you, it was quiet as can be. Twin V-12 engines and you'd think you'd get blown out of the cab, but then again they aren't Detroits!!


----------



## oshkosh619

vplow;755304 said:


> Oshkosh619-
> Any idea where that yellow 6x6 with the black hood is from?


Yup. That beast works out of Yosemite National Park.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Thanks for the good words. Here's a few more from yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Are those 4 wheel steer? It almost looks like it is in the last picture.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hamelfire;755329 said:


> Are those 4 wheel steer? It almost looks like it is in the last picture.


Absolutely. You have to crab steer it with and drive at an angle otherwise you'll run parallel to the bank and get stuck every time!


----------



## dieacst

*pics*

Ryan great Pics, keep them coming...... ROB..


----------



## dlnimsy

Ryan, great pics! Where abouts on I 80 did you take them? I want to compare your pics to the web cams to get an idea of what i'm seeing on them. Thanx


----------



## Plow Chaser

dlnimsy;755426 said:


> Ryan, great pics! Where abouts on I 80 did you take them? I want to compare your pics to the web cams to get an idea of what i'm seeing on them. Thanx


Right in Kingvale and Soda Springs. It's pretty amazing how much snow they get right in that spot. Go east on 80 to Truckee just 7 miles up the road and there is half the snow.


----------



## CityGuy

*Few more web finds*

Few more ifnds on the web


----------



## Kuzanut

Sounds like up on the New York State Thruway.. Once you get out of the Lake effect areas there's basically nothing. 

Hey Plow Chaser why don't you like aluminum rims? Aesthetics or function?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;755773 said:


> Sounds like up on the New York State Thruway.. Once you get out of the Lake effect areas there's basically nothing.
> 
> Hey Plow Chaser why don't you like aluminum rims? Aesthetics or function?


Aesthetics. Aluminum looks good on a Peterbilt 379, not on a vocational truck. It just doesn't seem to fit, polished aluminum on a truck and pushes snow and shoots out salt and sand. You need either spokes, buds, or dish rims!


----------



## Kuzanut

Oh come on wouldn't an old Mack DM look great with a set of Bling Bling shiny Alcoa Aluminum rims????? Ok on a serious note i am just kidding...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Video time!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Check out the rest on my Youtube page, search "plowchaser"


----------



## Plow Chaser

From the City of Utica, NY I give you the only plow they have that hasn't been trashed!


----------



## vplow

oshkosh619;755315 said:


> Yup. That beast works out of Yosemite National Park.


I should've known it was someplace out west! Nobody in the northeast would think to run a truck that beastly and not hang at least one wing on it.

Just wasn't paying attention to that when I first saw the pic!


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;756382 said:


> From the City of Utica, NY I give you the only plow they have that hasn't been trashed!


It was probably delivered from the dealer only minutes before the pic was taken 
Wonder what it looked like* after* it came back from it's route......


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;756958 said:


> It was probably delivered from the dealer only minutes before the pic was taken
> Wonder what it looked like* after* it came back from it's route......


I'm honestly surprised that they still have some of those Sterlings left. They bought 4 or 5 of them in the mid 90s and they are still going. The fleet of Oshkoshes they had are beat to crap along with their FWDs. I've honestly never seen a city beat on trucks like Utica does.


----------



## Kuzanut

Utica is the city selling the snow blower on E-Bay right?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;756978 said:


> Utica is the city selling the snow blower on E-Bay right?


That it would be! They city that can't figure out that nearly every major city in the Northeast and Canada uses them regularly all winter long within city boundaries and still has no problems doing it. Utica buys a brand new one and then says it's too big!!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Oshkosh shouldn't sell to Utica anymore... it's bad for their image.

*The ONLY thing that can kill an Oshkosh? UTICA*


----------



## Burkartsplow

Check out this baby for sale on ebay. she looks to be in good shape.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/oshk...d=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rabbitsmeller

nevermind i messed up


----------



## rabbitsmeller

Craaaig;754952 said:


> rabbitsmeller who so those loaders belong too?


They belong to Grondin Construction, if you look on the loaders you can see their sticker.
They control all of the Maine Mall snow removal operations.


----------



## Winter Land Man

vplow;756384 said:


> I should've known it was someplace out west! Nobody in the northeast would think to run a truck that beastly and not hang at least one wing on it.
> 
> Just wasn't paying attention to that when I first saw the pic!


Yeah, a big truck like that without a wing, seems naked.


----------



## Plow Boss

Oshkosh;569876 said:


> Now the hard part waiting for the upfitting....


Hey Oshkosh - do you have the new Paystar on the road yet?


----------



## Plow Boss

Cleaning up


----------



## Waltersplows

The first time running the volvo(This Year). I'm usually in our Deere but I blew a tire last night. I had my friend take the pics
12" blowing and drifting I was out all night. Some of the drifts where close to 5'.


----------



## granitefan713

oshkosh619;751954 said:


> You sure that's going to a municipality and not an airport? The rubber tired wheel arrangement is common with airport plows so that the shoe/caster doesn't gouge the runway surface. I've never seen the tire/wheel arrangement on a city/county/state set-up before, but I guess if they make it, someone will try it!


I have confirmed that this truck went to a local township, as I saw it yesterday on my way to work. I has not been lettered yet though.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online*

Syracuse's Ny


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;758179 said:


> Syracuse's Ny


That truck would be this truck!! I love those 4x4 S series.


----------



## farmerkev

Today, I was woken up to the sound of one of the city's Ford L9000's with an old 2 stroke detroit in front of my house, this thing is a BEAST! Couldnt get a picture though.


----------



## WingPlow

Ryan....is there a truck in NY you DONT have pics of....lol

keep up the good work, love looking at all the iron


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;758613 said:


> Ryan....is there a truck in NY you DONT have pics of....lol
> 
> keep up the good work, love looking at all the iron


Ha ha!! I don't have them all, but maybe... one day I will!!


----------



## CityGuy

*few finds*


----------



## jdxnc

Finally got a pic of my neighbors Western Star, pretty sweet truck, he doesn't plow our street(the town does) but if he drops the front and wing down he covers the whole street.


----------



## tim096

NYS Thruway one of many trucks


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online*

1937 Oregon Rotary Snowplow


----------



## Plow Chaser

jdxnc;758626 said:


> Finally got a pic of my neighbors Western Star, pretty sweet truck, he doesn't plow our street(the town does) but if he drops the front and wing down he covers the whole street.


I can honestly say I've never seen a twin steer like that before!! Pretty awesome!


----------



## jdxnc

Plow Chaser;758754 said:


> I can honestly say I've never seen a twin steer like that before!! Pretty awesome!


No?? They are quite common here, my uncle used to work for a construction company which has several Mack's setup like this and he said they handle great and don't slide around if you hit a big drift, the only down side was the wider than normal turning radius.


----------



## FteNelson

jdxnc;758781 said:


> No?? They are quite common here, my uncle used to work for a construction company which has several Mack's setup like this and he said they handle great and don't slide around if you hit a big drift, the only down side was the wider than normal turning radius.


Macks turn like death stock i can imagine how bad that one turns lol


----------



## santaclause

Plow Chaser;758754 said:


> I can honestly say I've never seen a twin steer like that before!! Pretty awesome!


ryan your signature picture of the walters what towns truck is that? Looks alot like the town of Rutland in NY???


----------



## Plow Chaser

santaclause;759088 said:


> ryan your signature picture of the walters what towns truck is that? Looks alot like the town of Rutland in NY???


It's the Town of Ava's Walter. It was the most mint condition Walter I've ever seen.


----------



## WingPlow

i sure as heck wouldnt want to have to make any tight turns in that quad axle

we had a company around me that ran quite a few quads a few years back, there now back to regular tri-axles


----------



## Kuzanut

It was nice to see some pics of Syracuse. I was up there visiting my old School SUNY ESF this weekend and was happy to see 9": of fresh snow Friday night and by 10am Saturday morning everything was plowed and salted. I miss central New York. They just have no clue down in Rockland County (just north of NYC) Seeing the Cuse trucks reminds me of something i saw last winter. I lived on a hilly street just west of the ESF campus and only morning a truck rumbled by and woke my dog as usual and then there was a loud bang and then truck stopped dead. An hour later on my way to class the truck was still there and the driver was looking under the hood. Not sure the type but i think it was one of the new internationals. Asked him if he needed some blinker fluid.. Think it went over his head. Turned out the block detonated a chunk blew off the head and punched a hole in the hood. Anyway figured i'd share this story. Keep the pics coming guys the season will be over before we know it..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jdxnc;758626 said:


> Finally got a pic of my neighbors Western Star, pretty sweet truck, he doesn't plow our street(the town does) but if he drops the front and wing down he covers the whole street.


What is it about Quebec and the twin steer trucks up there.

Sure seems like you guys run a ton of them.


----------



## jdxnc

Mark Oomkes;760105 said:


> What is it about Quebec and the twin steer trucks up there.
> 
> Sure seems like you guys run a ton of them.


Not sure, but ya, they are all over the place, I'm not sure if our road weight restrictions are different maybe(for sure it does effect the load capacity during the spring thaw)?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Mark Oomkes;760105 said:


> What is it about Quebec and the twin steer trucks up there.
> 
> Sure seems like you guys run a ton of them.


It's not just Quebec, go anywhere in Canada and you will find plenty of twin steer rigs. I don't think I saw one mixer in BC that wasn't a twin steer.


----------



## MaineF250

Kuzanut;759912 said:


> It was nice to see some pics of Syracuse. I was up there visiting my old School SUNY ESF this weekend and was happy to see 9": of fresh snow Friday night and by 10am Saturday morning everything was plowed and salted. I miss central New York. They just have no clue down in Rockland County (just north of NYC) Seeing the Cuse trucks reminds me of something i saw last winter. I lived on a hilly street just west of the ESF campus and only morning a truck rumbled by and woke my dog as usual and then there was a loud bang and then truck stopped dead. An hour later on my way to class the truck was still there and the driver was looking under the hood. Not sure the type but i think it was one of the new internationals. Asked him if he needed some blinker fluid.. Think it went over his head. Turned out the block detonated a chunk blew off the head and punched a hole in the hood. Anyway figured i'd share this story. Keep the pics coming guys the season will be over before we know it..


yeah, the new trucks are pretty much junk. My truck and it's twin are the oldest trucks(and only standard-shift) out of 16 in my town's fleet. They are old, loud and the gear is loose and sloppy, but all the others are 2000 and newer internationals and they have more trouble every storm than either of the old ones. Half of them have had turbos, one has had an engine and more than a few have had transmission issues. Just like anything else, they are building them cheaper every day


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this bit of info... Now if I could only land a job working for the county I'd be set!

http://www.placer.ca.gov/Departments/Works/SnowRemove.aspx


----------



## Plow Boss

*Walters Snowfighter*

Found this in Hillsborough Nj sitting outside a scrape yard


----------



## Plow Boss

*Upstate Ny*

Found online


----------



## adksnowo

I can't be sure but that looks like the Redfield-North Osceola road. The sled windshield is kind of a give-away.


----------



## vplow

^^ The image is named montagueplow so I think that's your answer, looks like Montague's Oshkosh


----------



## vplow

Plow Boss;761043 said:


> Found this in Hillsborough Nj sitting outside a scrape yard


Of all the places to find a Walter!!
Any idea where it came from?


----------



## Plow Boss

vplow;761531 said:


> Of all the places to find a Walter!!
> Any idea where it came from?


I was told a local contractor that used it to plow a mail parking lot - it's for sale too hopefully someone buy's it


----------



## Plow Boss

vplow;761531 said:


> Of all the places to find a Walter!!
> Any idea where it came from?


I was told a local contractor that used it to plow a mall parking lot - it's for sale too hopefully someone buy's it


----------



## Plow Boss

Ny Dot Found Online


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PA Turnpike Mack waiting for snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another pic of the Turnpike Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more look at the Turnpike Mack


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of a Turnpike Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Found this nice photo online,awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Plow Boss

Hunterdon Cty Highway Dept This Am


----------



## rabbitsmeller

backhoe at parking lot with a box plow


----------



## farmerkev

I was at a Fleet Farm store yesterday, and they had three loaders hauling snow from out back and making a row along the parking lot that a 4th loader was blowing over the stacks that were already there and into a field. I took some videos thinking oh boy, the guys on PS will love this. Got home loaded the pics, only to realize that you cant see anything with the glare of the sun.


----------



## CityGuy

*Few web finds*

Found these on the net


----------



## Plow Boss

Nj Dot - Today's Storm


----------



## Plow Boss

Mercer Cty Dot - Today's Storm


----------



## Plow Boss

Hopewell Twp Dpw
Rairtain Twp Dpw


----------



## Plow Boss

*Today's Storm*

Hunterdon Cty 
Branchburg Twp Dpw
Hillsborough Twp Dpw


----------



## Kuzanut

You put some miles on today didn't you....


----------



## Plower2be

Here's my contribution, Town of Lansing, IL International


----------



## Plow Chaser

Since I bought a brand new Canon Rebel xsi DSLR camera I figured why not go risk my life on one of the worst days in the Sierras in a long time! Blizzard conditions is an understatement.

First, here's South Lake Tahoe's CAT grader. I love the blue!


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from the Sierra dumping!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Round numero 2


----------



## Plow Chaser

Last batch till I head up again!


----------



## Plower2be

sick photos thanks, that equip doesnt even compare to what i posted ha


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a quick video I took today.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Their roads.....*



Plow Chaser;765090 said:



> Here's a quick video I took today.


 They bare up their roads fast, I wonder what they are using????


----------



## Kuzanut

Why dosen't Cal Trans run wings on there trucks?


----------



## Plow Boss

*Sharp Truck*

Found Online - City Of Marquette


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;765691 said:


> Why dosen't Cal Trans run wings on there trucks?


They do on I-80 and the larger roadways. Highways 50, 88, and 89 are so windy and narrow that a wing just wouldn't work. I just shot a bunch of photos with their wing trucks 2 weeks ago. They are posted a few pages back.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;765704 said:


> Found Online - City Of Marquette


That is sweet!! Even if it is a Pete!


----------



## rabbitsmeller

Cat 924G Wheel Loader


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I found this photo online,it says Tug Hill plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Some old iron waiting for action.


----------



## dlnimsy

*Pittsburg NH*

Went riding yesterday got this shot from the trail.


----------



## Plow Boss

jim sherry;766130 said:


> i found this photo online,it says tug hill plow.


that"s awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## farmerkev

That tug hill plow is AWESOME, I just hope the photographer got out of the way in time!


----------



## vplow

JIM SHERRY;766130 said:


> I found this photo online,it says Tug Hill plow.


Looks like maybe one of Lewis County's Paystars?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Chaser;765051 said:


> More from the Sierra dumping!


Looks like Boss V's on the graders. Those were the original plows they designed IIRC.


----------



## Craaaig

Mark Oomkes;766567 said:


> Looks like Boss V's on the graders. Those were the original plows they designed IIRC.


I thought they looked like Henke


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A few Turnpike plows.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another look at the mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another mack RD plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Just one more RD plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Not a plow but the brand new vac truck.


----------



## dlnimsy

That truck S#CKS.


----------



## rabbitsmeller

Volvo Wheel Loaders plowing at the Maine Mall


----------



## WingPlow

that mall parking lot looks like a volvo dealer lol


----------



## granitefan713

JIM SHERRY;767485 said:


> Not a plow but the brand new vac truck.


I like it!


----------



## Plow Boss

Online - Ny Dot


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;768878 said:


> Online - Ny Dot


You find some of the best online stuff. I search for hours and find the same old pics. The top NYSDOT pic is great.


----------



## scholzee

Plow Chaser;768893 said:


> You find some of the best online stuff. I search for hours and find the same old pics. The top NYSDOT pic is great.[/QUOTE
> 
> You kidding Me ??? look behind the plows...left and right still snow covered and it looks like they manage to cover the center lane in snow. But the shoulder is now bare LOL.


----------



## Plow Chaser

scholzee;768903 said:


> Plow Chaser;768893 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find some of the best online stuff. I search for hours and find the same old pics. The top NYSDOT pic is great.[/QUOTE
> 
> You kidding Me ??? look behind the plows...left and right still snow covered and it looks like they manage to cover the center lane in snow. But the shoulder is now bare LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, the 12 tons of salt being spread will melt those lanes in no time.
Click to expand...


----------



## lakeeffect

scholzee;768903 said:


> Plow Chaser;768893 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find some of the best online stuff. I search for hours and find the same old pics. The top NYSDOT pic is great.[/QUOTE
> 
> You kidding Me ??? look behind the plows...left and right still snow covered and it looks like they manage to cover the center lane in snow. But the shoulder is now bare LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats hardpack. The shoulders are bare because there is no hardpack like there is in the driving lanes. NYSDOT uses 240# of salt per lane mile so it will melt through quickly and get scraped off in next round.
Click to expand...


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;768893 said:


> You find some of the best online stuff. I search for hours and find the same old pics. The top NYSDOT pic is great.


Thanks - here are a couple more


----------



## Plow Chaser

You've inspired me!! 
Syracuse DPW and Oswego County DPW


----------



## WingPlow

there is no better looking plow truck than a all wheel drive Paystar....that thing is some sweet looking


----------



## Plow Boss

Albany Cty Ny - For Auction


----------



## Plow Boss

Online -Nj Dealer


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;769368 said:


> Albany Cty Ny - For Auction


Let's pony up and buy these suckers and start a vintage plow museum!!


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;769530 said:


> Let's pony up and buy these suckers and start a vintage plow museum!!


I sure would like to refurbish it BUT - I don't have the time, so I post them on here hoping someone will save them.


----------



## CityGuy

*Few web finds*

few finds on the net.


----------



## WingPlow

" hey i,m gonna need a little tug "......been there, done that


----------



## Oshkosh

*I hate when that happens.lol*



Hamelfire;769561 said:


> few finds on the net.


 You plow long enough and you know what that feels like.lol Not a great call to make...


----------



## Plow Boss

Found On Line - Suffolk County


----------



## ktrucking

I wonder why that truck has a placard for what looks like flammable liquid on it? Weird.


----------



## Alaska Boss

Alaska DOT trucks from a couple days ago,.... one plowin', one blowin'


----------



## FteNelson

ktrucking;771936 said:


> I wonder why that truck has a placard for what looks like flammable liquid on it? Weird.


might carry a fuel trailer or fuel tank in the bed
who knows


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Photo I found online.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo I found, pretty awesome.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

And another photo I found.


----------



## vplow

ktrucking;771936 said:


> I wonder why that truck has a placard for what looks like flammable liquid on it? Weird.


1075= propane/LP gas

maybe runs on it??


----------



## vplow

Jim Sherry-

Where'd you find those last pics? They're awesome!



Alaska Boss-

great shots, is that one plowing a KW?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi guys,I found those photos while looking at Flickr. lots of plow truck photos if you search snowplows.


----------



## Kuzanut

Looks like two Oshkosh's and a Walters Snow Fighter.


----------



## vplow

Anyone know if Suffolk County ever had FWDs? Just seeing that pic of that international again, the paint looks exactly like that on a pair of FWDs I know of, late 60s-early 70s style (the ones with the Dodge cab that look a little like a Bighorn), which appear to be former plow units althoughthe plows are gone. But they are painted exactly like that International with the LPG placard.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Forgot to add this one before


----------



## CityGuy

*Few finds*

few online finds


----------



## CityGuy

*few more*

few more finds


----------



## CityGuy

*couple more*

couple more


----------



## CityGuy

*Tech College*

Tech college in Washington State


----------



## phil42089

vplow;772768 said:


> Anyone know if Suffolk County ever had FWDs? Just seeing that pic of that international again, the paint looks exactly like that on a pair of FWDs I know of, late 60s-early 70s style (the ones with the Dodge cab that look a little like a Bighorn), which appear to be former plow units althoughthe plows are gone. But they are painted exactly like that International with the LPG placard.


Just to clarify, this is a Nassau County truck. I"m almost 100% positive they were not running any alternative fueled trucks from this era. I suspect the placard is there for when the truck is running with a heated pot hole repair trailer.

I don't recall seeing Nassau County with any FWD's back in the day but that's not to say it's impossible. I do know that the Town of Hempstead located within Nassau county did have some FWDs. These were painted similarly in blue and yellow. They also had an FWD rear loading garbage packer truck that was used on the town's public beaches of the Point Lookout - Lido Beach area.

Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## vplow

^ I bet you may be right about the placrd being for a pot heater.

I said Suffolk just becuase that's what the caption said on that pic... there's a pair of FWD's up in Sullivan COunty (I assume still there anyway) at a contractor's yard painted EXACTLY like that truck so it caught my eye right away. They're that same red-orange shade with dark blue on the upper part of the cab. No plow equipment on them but at least one appears to have clearance for a wing tower and also has lights up on the cab. Neither has lights in the fenders. Dump bodies. So I figure they were somebody's plwo trucks but this is the first I've ever seen another truck painted that way (other than a few Gulf Oil delivery tankers!).


----------



## vis

Hey guys

Not sure which forum to ask this, but I guess it relates...

Today on the interstate I saw the DOT with a motor grader peeling up 4' of dirt/turf along the edge of the highway and rolling it into the sholder. A loader was following loading it into trucks, and a sweeper was following that to clean everything up.....


they seem to do this every year....anyone know why?


----------



## Alaska Boss

Now that April is here,... break-up is just around the corner,.... so Alaska DOT is winging shoulders back, and digging out corners and pull-outs in anticipation of the snow starting to melt,.... :crying:


----------



## Alaska Boss

a couple more,....


----------



## cet

The last picture with the 2 white International plowing the roads, they are driving from the right side of the truck and driving on the wrong side of the road. How do you reverse a picture to make it do that or did someone take the picture from their mirror?


----------



## SnowMatt13

VIS

Re-grading the shoulder, pulling material to the pavement edge and re-leveling.
It is very common here, county does it at least once per year, usually it's with shoulder gravel though and not dirt....


----------



## Grassman09

cet;774947 said:


> The last picture with the 2 white International plowing the roads, they are driving from the right side of the truck and driving on the wrong side of the road. How do you reverse a picture to make it do that or did someone take the picture from their mirror?


So it wasnt just me that noticed that.

I like this idea wonder if I can do that with my dump Trailer. Wonder how that powred off the PTO or Gas? 


​


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## WingPlow

vis;774878 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Not sure which forum to ask this, but I guess it relates...
> 
> Today on the interstate I saw the DOT with a motor grader peeling up 4' of dirt/turf along the edge of the highway and rolling it into the sholder. A loader was following loading it into trucks, and a sweeper was following that to clean everything up.....
> 
> they seem to do this every year....anyone know why?


sounds to me like there just cutting the shoulder off to let the water flow off the road and have a place to run to

we do the same thing every spring


----------



## wirenut

you mean the one with the bus between them...? looks like a one way st


----------



## keitha

I think those are rh drive trucks overseas someplace.
Keith


----------



## Plow Chaser

Let's start bidding!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Walt...015QQitemZ250400952140QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;775179 said:


> Let's start bidding!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Walt...015QQitemZ250400952140QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


Ah, if only I could! I always liked the '70's style cab better (I know, *that's sacreligious *to Walter lovers!). I like the last pic - that's the first time I've ever seen the hood open on the newer cabs. I had no idea they flipped forward like that!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some Caltrans graders sitting after another wimpy winter!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Placer County


----------



## lumps

It's not currently a muni truck, but used to be. Drove it up to my folks' house this past week, 'bout a 4 hour drive. Gonna tear it down and do some rebuilding on it. She drove pretty well over the long distance, considering she's an old girl! Oh, and of course, my dog was riding shotgun, haha.

And yeah, the speedometer doesn't work in it, so I used my GPS for that (the 57 on it is mph).


----------



## Craaaig

lets see some pics of the outside


----------



## Plow Chaser

These pics were sent to me from one of the guys at the Town of Burlington Highway Dept. in NY.


----------



## lumps

Craaaig;776106 said:


> lets see some pics of the outside


This is the only one I have right now. I'm going to be redoing the box, adding a v-box sander for the winter, and generally making it all purty. Oh, and it's an '81 International S1800.


----------



## lakeeffect

*Sharp Pete*

Nice Pete Tandem at Henderson Mfg.


----------



## jdxnc

cet;774947 said:


> The last picture with the 2 white International plowing the roads, they are driving from the right side of the truck and driving on the wrong side of the road. How do you reverse a picture to make it do that or did someone take the picture from their mirror?


Simple mirror image effect, here I reversed it:


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

Town of E Bloomfield Ny Walters


----------



## Waltersplows

Well, I been away for a while but found this!!!


----------



## Waltersplows

I found this online. Thought it was a bit interesting, Any info on them?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Up on Ebay right now, Village of Oriskany, NY. I actually used to work right up the road from this garage. Never stopped by to take pics tho!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Waltersplows;780709 said:


> I found this online. Thought it was a bit interesting, Any info on them?
> View attachment 56556


Oshkosh WT2206 w/Frink roll-over runway plow. Probably one of the thousands built in the 50's for the USAF to keep Strategic Air Command (bombers) bases open regardless of weather conditions. Very awesome machines, diesel/automatic, many had underbody scrapers mounted on them also. These were true high-speed runmway plows. Scores of them were rebuilt in the 60's, 70's and 80's and went on to profitable careers at civilian airports. WT's were the predecessor to the famous (and still in production) P-Series.

For anybody in the MA/CT/RI area, Sunday at the Seekonk Speedway in Seekonk, MA is the annual March of Dimes "Touch a Truck" show. I have it confirmed by a friend of mine who works out of the ARFF fire station at T.F. Green Airport that the Rhode Island Airport Corporation will be supplying one of their P-Series plows and a Snowblower (Also Oshkosh) for display. I'll get plenty of pics to share with everyone here.

Mike


----------



## DareDog

Wish i had my camera, was at the town today, few trucks in the garage. also there was a brand new 09 mach 4WD. wow that thing is huge and tall!.


----------



## BigDave12768

Here we go a Boston City rig.


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;780832 said:


> Wish i had my camera, was at the town today, few trucks in the garage. also there was a brand new 09 mach 4WD. wow that thing is huge and tall!.


Go back and get some pictures!!!


----------



## granitefan713

Here are a few from the past few weeks.


----------



## Craaaig

i want the green FL


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Found Online


----------



## [email protected]

Check this set up we did for the City of Leesburg. We started with a cab and a frame added the dump bed,plow,warning lights and spreader,everything is running off of central hydraulics,including the plow! Sweet...they like it so much I think we will be doing a couple more

























The plow controls









Sorry they drove off before we got a pic of it with the spreader, I will next time


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lakeeffect

*6-20 auction*

Couple snowfighters up for auction this saturday


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Found this photo online,dont remember where but I thought it was worth posting.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another nice photo.


----------



## DareDog

Town of Long Lake Raqutte lake ny


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

Former Oneida County Airport Walter.


----------



## Ford-101

some older trucks I found on truck paper


----------



## Ford-101

.........some more..........


----------



## Ford-101

......some more......


----------



## Ford-101

.........some more.....


----------



## Ford-101

now some new trucks


----------



## Ford-101

some more new trucks


----------



## Ford-101

some more........ new truck


----------



## Kuzanut

So i'm curious if anyone knows more info about the yellow cab over plow you posted pictures of. Is it a former airport plow?


----------



## neman

I'm also looking for an explanation of the palm trees in the background.


----------



## Craaaig

weird, i drive by that red 6 wheel international just about every day, it's in NH


----------



## Plow Boss

*Check This Out*

It's a little fast but neat


----------



## Kuzanut

Yeah i was gonna let that one be,,,


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;787302 said:


> I'm also looking for an explanation of the palm trees in the background.


I do recall seeing that truck for sale before and the palm trees are because the truck is actually located in Arizona. It's an FWD cabover, not sure of the specific model, but it's a legit truck FWD made back in the day. Mainly used for airports.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Duanesburg, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of New Berlin, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Vernon, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Rotterdam, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from Rotterdam.


----------



## mercer_me

This is a 1996 GMC Top Kick I found on Craigs List. My uncle has one thats almoste identicle to this one. His is a 1997 and it's automatic. But it's the same colar and I can't tell but the plows look the same.


----------



## miltonplower

where is it ??


----------



## Craaaig

pretty sure it's in Manchester, NH, I drive by that dealership everyday on the way to work


----------



## mercer_me

miltonplower;788489 said:


> where is it ??





Craaaig;788523 said:


> pretty sure it's in Manchester, NH, I drive by that dealership everyday on the way to work


Ya it's in NH. http://maine.craigslist.org/ctd/1267278785.html


----------



## mercer_me

This is a GMC 4500 4x4 with a Tenco plow and wing. I know a guy that has the same truck and plow set up.


----------



## mercer_me

This is a GMC Brigadier, it's a State of Maine truck.


----------



## mercer_me

This a Sterling plowin in Orono Maine.


----------



## ultimate plow

chicago
















Id take them all out if I was driving that truck lol


----------



## mercer_me

Next time I go to my uncle's shop I will have to take some pictures of his plow trucks.


----------



## snowman4

That truck needs a wing!


----------



## Plow Boss

*Town Of Schuyler Ny New Western Star*

Plow Chaser you'll need to get some shots of this in action..http://www.townofschuyler.com/hwydept.pdf


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oh wow! Nice Western Star! If I get back this winter, I will for sure stop by the garage. It says they replaced their Oshkosh with that!! I'm sorry, I'll take the Osh anyday over the WS!


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;790167 said:


> Plow Chaser you'll need to get some shots of this in action..http://www.townofschuyler.com/hwydept.pdf


I love that Western Star.


----------



## Kuzanut

Schuyler, is that off of RT 17?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;790232 said:


> Schuyler, is that off of RT 17?


It's in central NY, a few miles outside of Utica. You can see the hills of Schuyler from the Thruway between the Utica and Herkimer exits.


----------



## Kuzanut

DUH i know where it is. pardon the brain fart...


----------



## snowman4

City of Ottawa, Ontario

Cat 140H and Champion 710. First picture is of a grader pulling snow for removal. The second picture is of me plowing about 50cm worth in a residential neighborhood. The 710 is a little underpowered for that much snow so I wasn't using the wing on the first pass.


----------



## snowman4

The other picture was already posted in another thread so it won't let me post it again.


----------



## snowman4

May be of interest to some of you. Turn the speakers up nice and loud and love the sound of that grader!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;787433 said:


> I do recall seeing that truck for sale before and the palm trees are because the truck is actually located in Arizona. It's an FWD cabover, not sure of the specific model, but it's a legit truck FWD made back in the day. Mainly used for airports.


Yeah, I think it was their "Z" series or some such. have to dig out the FWD book for the right nomenclature. IIRC, in the original movie "Airport" (1970), in the scene where the "big plows" are lining up to push the 707 off the runway, they were these particular models seen. I'd thought they looked odd, as they had reverse-slope windshields but no long hood like the RB series or Oshkosh P's.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Check this out!

http://www.traceyroad.com/thisweeksdirt/2009/08/18/tracey-helps-build-unique-combo/#more-274


----------



## Craaaig

that's awesome!


----------



## colemantrucks

They run a lot of similiar equipment in Colorado. They pull gravel trailers and lowboys in the summer and plow snow with pin on dump or sander bodies in the winter.

Douglas County runs Internationals and Western Stars with a similiar set up.

Arapahoe County runs Mack Granites with the same set up.


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

1958 Oshkosh


----------



## Uncle Herb

Brand new Mack waiting for a home.


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;799435 said:


> Brand new Mack waiting for a home.


f you buy it for me I will give it a good home.


----------



## WingPlow

is that Lebanon Valley Speedway ??


----------



## Kuzanut

anyone know where that 1958 Oshkosh is from? plates are NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;799919 said:


> anyone know where that 1958 Oshkosh is from? plates are NY.


Town of Westerlo

www.auctionsinternational.com

Plow Boss knows were to find the good stuff up for auction!!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Awesome new Mack,love to see it with the front plow on. Anyone have any new granite plow truck pics please post some , would like to see them.


----------



## granitefan713

mercer_me;799481 said:


> f you buy it for me I will give it a good home.


I second that.


----------



## Uncle Herb

The Mack was at the Washington County Fair in Greenwich, NY.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is another one...*



Plow Chaser;787433 said:


> I do recall seeing that truck for sale before and the palm trees are because the truck is actually located in Arizona. It's an FWD cabover, not sure of the specific model, but it's a legit truck FWD made back in the day. Mainly used for airports.


 I would think that FWD Cabover would make a great ramp truck...


----------



## Kuzanut

what do you think the turning radius on one of those is?


----------



## MaineF250

here's my new rig for the next 10 years or so, she is going down tomorrow to Tenco to get the gear put on

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

sorry I tried to get the pictures on here but it's not cooperating


----------



## mercer_me

MaineF250;803189 said:


> here's my new rig for the next 10 years or so, she is going down tomorrow to Tenco to get the gear put on
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> sorry I tried to get the pictures on here but it's not cooperating


Are you going to put a plow on it or just a sander?


----------



## cet

mercer_me;803559 said:


> Are you going to put a plow on it or just a sander?


I bet he is going to put a 11' quickswitch front blade and 10' wing on it.


----------



## MaineF250

I don't own it, I just drive it. I work for a municipality, I wouldn't want to foot the 150K bill for one payup


----------



## crash444

JIM SHERRY;800053 said:


> Awesome new Mack,love to see it with the front plow on. Anyone have any new granite plow truck pics please post some , would like to see them.


I have a new mack Granite ordered it will be in Febuary. I can not wait they are a nice truck. I wish tenco would put an updated headlight on there front Hitches.the Plow lights from the new Boss or Fischer plows would look real good and almost match the mack Granite headlight


----------



## mercer_me

crash444;804712 said:


> I have a new mack Granite ordered it will be in Febuary. I can not wait they are a nice truck. I wish tenco would put an updated headlight on there front Hitches.the Plow lights from the new Boss or Fischer plows would look real good and almost match the mack Granite headlight


When you get it make shore you post some pics of it.


----------



## MaineF250

crash444;804712 said:


> I have a new mack Granite ordered it will be in Febuary. I can not wait they are a nice truck. I wish tenco would put an updated headlight on there front Hitches.the Plow lights from the new Boss or Fischer plows would look real good and almost match the mack Granite headlight


yes I agree, we usually add at least two lights to the tenco headgear to make it actually worth something. We would buy macks buy they outlast the driver and a new truck every ten years or so is nice :bluebounc


----------



## granitefan713

MaineF250;803189 said:


> here's my new rig for the next 10 years or so, she is going down tomorrow to Tenco to get the gear put on
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> sorry I tried to get the pictures on here but it's not cooperating


Sweet! Nice truck.


----------



## MaineF250

thank you, I think it will be nice. It is the first 6 wheel truck like this. My old volvo is the last dinosaur we have but it would push snow like nothing else. and I was worried that I wouldn't like the new truck. All our other 15 trucks are 2000 or newer internationals and the other six wheelers are not spec'd as heavy and with the big motor like this one and are gutless. They learned their lesson with those and spec'd a real truck.


----------



## AiRhed

There ya go brother...


----------



## MaineF250

thank you


----------



## mercer_me

MaineF250;803627 said:


> I don't own it, I just drive it. I work for a municipality, I wouldn't want to foot the 150K bill for one payup


Who do you work for?


----------



## dirt digger

i don't think i have posted these ones on here....just a few pics of what I use to drive...then i graduated college and had to find a full time job


----------



## mainplower

*Hey Maine F250*

Work Truck:
New: 2010 International Workstar 7500, Maxxforce 10 engine, Allison 6sp auto, 11' quickswitch front blade and 10' wing. Warren 8yd sander with Dickey-John controls and a wet system. Power windows, locks and a CD player + all the radios, lights and doo-dads

What happened to the power mirrors? I hope that workstar has more balls than ours does???? You will love how it she plows though!!!


----------



## MaineF250

No power mirrors for some reason on our new trucks for some reason, dunno why. It almost has every other comfort option though, I sat in it before we sent it to get outfitted and it is a nice step up from my old volvo, the Allison is by far my favorite feature 

This one should have plenty of balls with the Maxxforce10 engine. All our wheelers have the same one and they go pretty good, so in a 6 wheel truck it should scream. They spec'd this one alot different than the last round of 6 wheelers we got in 2005. Those are lighter-duty trucks with the gutless DT466, it is just not enough motor for pushing snow, I guess they actually stall when they get too much snow in front of the blade, and they are automatics too!


----------



## WingPlow

goodluck with the new truck...hope your maxx force has more power then ours does

i'll take the old DT over ours any day ..


----------



## DakotaDarron

Newfie Plow;174835 said:


> Anybody work for any of the above or just happen to have some pics ? Would love to see them. I'll work on getting mine up. Both are Single Axle Plow/Sanders. International & Freightliner.


I work For NYS DOT in the equipment MGT facility in albany ... We See some Big M-F'ers, old oshkosh blowers are a hit up here ...we primarilly run 08 and up macks with henderson bodies along with 08 and lower internationals with VIking bodies on them ... there a TON o' Fun

Ill get some pics up when there bolted up and ready to go for the season. right now there striped of the metal for blacktop work ...


----------



## kuhndogg

Here is Town & Country's Rigs!


----------



## Snowplow71

Not a plow truck by any means but I figured it was worth posting


----------



## granitefan713

Here are two shiny new Freightliner M2 106Vs. My local dealer has been turning out a ton of these lately, especially since Sterling's demise.


----------



## Banksy

Those Freightliners are awesome.


----------



## Kuzanut

Snowplow71;813835 said:


> Not a plow truck by any means but I figured it was worth posting


The hood on that racing rig, is it a kit or a new model truck? I saw a similar looking rig on the NYS thruway about a week ago.


----------



## snowman4

If I'm not mistaken it's the somewhat new International "Lonestar". Takes a bit of getting used to but once you're used to it.. pretty nice looking rig IMO.


----------



## mercer_me

snowman4;815166 said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's the somewhat new International "Lonestar". Takes a bit of getting used to but once you're used to it.. pretty nice looking rig IMO.


Is it just me, or do the new International Lonestars remind you of the new Cadillacs?


----------



## snowman4

mercer_me;815179 said:


> Is it just me, or do the new International Lonestars remind you of the new Cadillacs?


Haha ya you're right! They do look kind of the same.


----------



## Craaaig

sort of i guess


----------



## snowman4

Ottawa Ontario


----------



## Snowplow71

Kuzanut;815115 said:


> The hood on that racing rig, is it a kit or a new model truck? I saw a similar looking rig on the NYS thruway about a week ago.


You probably saw this truck. The picture was taken at Regional International literately, a rocks throw from the thruway.

Yea, they do kinda look like the new Cadillac's!


----------



## fireball

probably plow like cadillac's too-not good


----------



## DareDog

just a preview.....wesport


----------



## DareDog

Plowchaser hear you like that mack they got thats the 2nd 4wd ever made.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome!! I was at the Town of Vernon this summer and watched them build some of that Granite! Pretty wild that they make all their own plow frames and sander bodies.


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;817175 said:


> Plowchaser hear you like that mack they got thats the 2nd 4wd ever made.


#2 Mack RM ever built!!! I got a photo of the door plate from Mack, that thing was in pretty nice shape too.

BTW, nice to see some plows being posted and not shiny trucks that look like Cadillacs!


----------



## granitefan713

Awesome truck, but no offense, those wheels are ugly.


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

1977 Oshkosh - Town of Ellicottville Ny
1978 Walters - Town of Hammond Ny


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;817230 said:


> Awesome!! I was at the Town of Vernon this summer and watched them build some of that Granite! Pretty wild that they make all their own plow frames and sander bodies.


LOL.. I love that their sander is an* OURWAY *and not a *HIWAY*.. that's a hoot!


----------



## Oshkosh

*NH DOT new wheelers..*

This is one of the few new trucks NH DOT will be getting this season.It is a double wing setup for the Turnpike.All automatics now.
They canceled some /most of the orders for the new 3-5 tons (6 wheelers)...
We have two Steerings that have been on the trade list for two years now and we where told that they wont be replaced for two more....These poor little medium duty trucks have been in the worst of it for 150,000 miles now, cant wait to see them in two more years... 
We have gone from the all season bodies back to the traditional dump with a slide in stainless spreader.Even the trucks with the all season bodies are being up fitted to the traditional dumps as they rot out/wear out..The all season bodies are so heavy and weak DOT has found they are pretty much useless for us other than winter time...
Mixed feelings on the new Internationals as some are back at the dealer already for warr work....I guess low bid isn't always the best.....
We (taller guys) wish they would get away from Internationals as they dont have allot of leg room. If you look at most of our internationals the back of the drivers seat is worn threw from rubbing on the back of the cab...Maybe the new cabs will be better...


----------



## Oshkosh

*A buddys 71 Oshkosh*

Here is a photo of a friends 71 Oshkosh P2023.
It has a Cat 210hp and a 10 speed.The motor was rebuilt with low hours and is a pretty good solid little plow truck...
Anyone in the market in New England he has two and is looking to sell one...


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Sale*

2001 Mack - Town of Killington Vt


----------



## cat320

Plow Boss;817754 said:


> 2001 Mack - Town of Killington Vt


love those macks


----------



## santaclause

DareDog;817210 said:


>


only thing missing is the eaton fuller shift lever then we would be talking truck all you see anymore is automatics man has everyone gotten lazy or cant shift


----------



## DareDog




----------



## WingPlow

i for one am glad that the shifter was taken out of my truck...

after those 2 or 3 day storms my left leg really is thankful


----------



## Oshkosh

*Auto's can be nice*



santaclause;819040 said:


> only thing missing is the eaton fuller shift lever then we would be talking truck all you see anymore is automatics man has everyone gotten lazy or cant shift


 We where told NH DOT has gone to autos as they are having a hard time finding new drivers that can shift..Esp in the southern part of the state...Huge turnover...
When I was at Maine DOT they where starting to spec out Autos also for similar reasons.They wouldn't even spec out Jake brakes because as one of the trainers put it most of the drivers down south wouldn't know when to shut them off.......
I think the trucking industry in general is having the same problems.Not allot of guys getting CDL's, Overall the pay sucks.Drug tests, physicals, random inspections us drivers jump threw allot of hoops for minimal pay.....
Having said that,back to the topic, after 12 hours in my truck I wish it was an auto. Being 6'4" in an International cab gets tight,...lol


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

1964 Oshkosh Town of Granby Ny


----------



## mercer_me

1989 GMC Brigadier Wheeler


----------



## mercer_me

2 State of Maine 1990 Ford L8000s and 1 State of Maine 1995 GMC Top Kick


----------



## mercer_me

1990 Ford L8000


----------



## mercer_me

Old Oshkosh out in the bushes.


----------



## Craaaig

Oshkosh, how much they paying subs this year?


----------



## Oshkosh

*I dont know how anyone can run for the state up here..*



Craaaig;820641 said:


> Oshkosh, how much they paying subs this year?


 Get this, Last season for a 3-5 ton with plow,wing and spreader they where paying $55 per hour. I havent heard of the rate going up.
How can anyone run a large truck in todays world for $55 per hour? They require 2 million liability which isnt cheap.Last season they told our sub that they wanted ground speed controls on his spreaders($2500 each ++)
To put NH rate in perspective, I was being paid $89 per hour back in 2001 down in Massachusetts.


----------



## CityGuy

santaclause;819040 said:


> only thing missing is the eaton fuller shift lever then we would be talking truck all you see anymore is automatics man has everyone gotten lazy or cant shift


whats the lever on the passenger side for in the photo?


----------



## big pusher

I'm a CAT and Dog man!


----------



## crash444

*2010 Mack*































Here is our new Truck at the dealer ship. It will be going to Tenco in the middle of October for the rest of the Equipment. I will post pictures when complete. I just can't wait to get this truck and start running it...

Town of Alfred


----------



## mercer_me

crash444;824314 said:


> Here is our new Truck at the dealer ship. It will be going to Tenco in the middle of October for the rest of the Equipment. I will post pictures when complete. I just can't wait to get this truck and start running it...
> 
> Town of Alfred


Is it a wheeler or single rear axle?


----------



## crash444

2010 Mack MP7 405 hp, 8LL, Air Ride cab and Air ride suspension,


----------



## Plow Chaser

crash444;824320 said:


> 2010 Mack MP7 405 hp, 8LL, Air Ride cab and Air ride suspension,


I think we need some picks of the 94 Louie you are driving now!!


----------



## WingPlow

Hamelfire;823956 said:


> whats the lever on the passenger side for in the photo?


i would guess that there for the right side wing


----------



## CityGuy

WingPlow;824439 said:


> i would guess that there for the right side wing


Why is it on the pass. door? why not in the middle between seats.


----------



## WingPlow

when our wing was still on a truck, we used to have 2 guys wing,
one guy to drive and the passenger ran the wing...saved alot of mailboxes...LOL


----------



## crash444

> I think we need some picks of the 94 Louie you are driving now!!


Plow Chaser Go to page 113 Post #2244 for the 94 Louie and Post #2245 for our 1978 Oshkosh


----------



## DareDog

Hamelfire;823956 said:


> whats the lever on the passenger side for in the photo?


for the wingman.


----------



## marc7676

*mass highway/dpw equiptment*

hello everyone,
havn't been on in a while. im still looking for the above, snowfighter, reg plow trucks and anything mass dpw/highway street sweepers, dumps loaders bucket trucks, ford, international,walter, oshkosh,fwd anything please, current,vintage retired junk yard pieces parts. everyone please post what you have, green/ orange/orange black, auction lists

thank you all for your time and efforts,

Marc


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

Town of Knox Ny Paystar


----------



## WingPlow

i know everyone is a fan of Oshkosh's and Walters but theres nothing like the look of an all wheel drive paystar in my eyes


----------



## jt5019

If anyone happens to be near the State DOT maintenance garage in Rocky Hill,Ct they had a brand new double wing plow truck sitting out in the parking lot. I didnt have a camera when i drove past it today.


----------



## Plow Boss

Town of Newburg Ny


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;830548 said:


> i know everyone is a fan of Oshkosh's and Walters but theres nothing like the look of an all wheel drive paystar in my eyes


I agree with you 100%. I had 2 Paystars, a 1976 and 1982 single drive 4x4 plow the roads in my town growing up. Just awesome looking huge trucks!


----------



## mercer_me

1964 Mack 964 B-81


----------



## mercer_me

1989 International S2500


----------



## mercer_me

1993 gmc topkick


----------



## dirt digger

are most all newer large DOT trucks out there "autos" now?

such as the Mack PennDOT always runs around with?


----------



## mercer_me

1997 International 4900 and 1999 International 4900


----------



## mercer_me

1987 Ford L8000 and 1993 Ford L8000


----------



## mercer_me

1998 International S2574 and 1994 International 2574


----------



## mercer_me

1982 gmc brigadere


----------



## 2brothersyc

this stuff is hot


----------



## MaineF250

looks like those two internationals are at C.B kenworth in south portland, thats where the chassis for my new truck came from


----------



## Plow Boss

New Peterbilt


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;831311 said:


> New Peterbilt


 That's alot of chrome for a plow truck.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Mayfield Ny*

2009 International


----------



## santaclause

dirt digger;831262 said:


> are most all newer large DOT trucks out there "autos" now?
> 
> such as the Mack PennDOT always runs around with?


starting to see alot of the autos and autoshifts out there I work for fedex and they are acctually going back to sticks they bought 300-400 tractors with autoshifts and they are a nightmare always breaking down I sat beside the road in pa friday morning for 3 hours till they towed me a new tractor as the truck ages and the wiring harneses on the tranny get patched and repaired and sensors replaced mutiple times they dont get sealed back up and moisture get into the wiring and the things dont function right we at fedex hate the things they are junk terrible in the snow but alot of fleet managers etc look at them as cheaper and anyone can drive them exp non exp drivers and unfortunatelly there are alot more unexperienced drivers than exp anymore sad but true give me a 10spd or a 8LL eaton fuller anyday


----------



## 84deisel

> That's alot of chrome for a plow truck


 actually it is aluminum


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;831259 said:


> 1964 Mack 964 B-81


That B=81 is awesome!!!


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;831652 said:


> That B=81 is awesome!!!


It's on ebay rite now, that's were I found the pictures.


----------



## WingPlow

that B-81 looks pretty nice, although i wouldnt want to spend a long storm in it...


----------



## colemantrucks

*automatics*

There are different types of "automatic" transmissions in heavy trucks.

The most common for plow trucks is the Allison which is an automatic similiar in function to the automatic you would find in a pick up. With the old Allisons you were limited in your horsepower spec. The new one can handle more horsepower.

If you work in a heavy traffic urban area the automatic is the way to go. In the mountains or rural areas you still see shifter trucks.

The auto shifts and paddle shifts are more like a regular standard transmission that is shifted by computers and sensors.

We have had Allisons for years and have never had an issue. The auto shifts are a whole different deal. We have one new truck with an auto shift. We will see how it does.

Some of the vendors are pushing the auto shifts. Volvo has one that they are specing in plow trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

colemantrucks;831685 said:


> There are different types of "automatic" transmissions in heavy trucks.
> 
> The most common for plow trucks is the Allison which is an automatic similiar in function to the automatic you would find in a pick up. With the old Allisons you were limited in your horsepower spec. The new one can handle more horsepower.
> 
> If you work in a heavy traffic urban area the automatic is the way to go. In the mountains or rural areas you still see shifter trucks.
> 
> The auto shifts and paddle shifts are more like a regular standard transmission that is shifted by computers and sensors.
> 
> We have had Allisons for years and have never had an issue. The auto shifts are a whole different deal. We have one new truck with an auto shift. We will see how it does.
> 
> Some of the vendors are pushing the auto shifts. Volvo has one that they are specing in plow trucks.


My uncle has a 1997 Chevy Top Kick and it has an automatic Alison in it. When he gos up hills he has to manualy down shift it or it won't make it up the hill. On flat area it works good though.


----------



## powerstroker11

here is NYSDOT's 2010 loaders.


----------



## mercer_me

2004 F-350 disel 9' plow, 9' wing, 3 yard stainless steel sander, and 9'dump.


----------



## mercer_me

1991 Ford L8000


----------



## Craaaig

nice pete!


----------



## snowman4

Getting anxious


----------



## lfc387

*Snow*

Had 2 trucks out last week on mountain tops in the catskills. One had to scrape and salt, the other only salted. Above 1500 feet only. everything else was wet....more to come


----------



## powerstroker11

lfc387, what dept did you have out on the rd? town, county or state?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Mack RD up for auction!! So sad to see the good stuff from Oneida County slowly going away.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1993...43QQitemZ280410539587QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks


----------



## WingPlow

i think its a shame that alot of these trucks arent all that old but really look
like they havent had any maintence done to them at all, a little paint goes along way
to saving some of these trucks from the rust bandit


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;839590 said:


> i think its a shame that alot of these trucks arent all that old but really look
> like they havent had any maintence done to them at all, a little paint goes along way
> to saving some of these trucks from the rust bandit


I agree. It comes from the top though. If the managers and Supers make sure the fleet is washed and kept clean on a regular basis, the trucks will last a lot longer than what we tend to see. Some departments have older trucks that are spotless with very little rust.


----------



## lfc387

I am State, other side of the river


----------



## mercer_me

1987 Ford F-800


----------



## mercer_me

1987 Oshkosh


----------



## mercer_me

1986 International dump 2500 series


----------



## Ford-101

Trucks up for action


----------



## snowpro1

Hey Mercer, where did you find that truck pic?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oregon DOT has some neat photos on their flickr site.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oregondot/sets/72157607906187328/


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## lfc387

*Nysdot*

Anyone have any OLD nys dot truck pics from 70-80's. Let me know or plese post.


----------



## Oshkosh

*We are having the same issue..*



Plow Chaser;839697 said:


> I agree. It comes from the top though. If the managers and Supers make sure the fleet is washed and kept clean on a regular basis, the trucks will last a lot longer than what we tend to see. Some departments have older trucks that are spotless with very little rust.


 I work for NH DOT and we are having the same issues with rust and lack of maintenance.
They(DOT) wants us to keep the trucks longer and are not giving us any time to take care of them.
My dump body is shedding four to five layers of corrosion at a time now.Wont be long before it has holes threw it..The frame is also getting pretty scaly.
We (Drivers) want to do the right thing but district wide there is no abrasive blasting allowed, no spraying and on a section basis we are not given time or supplies to keep up with the corrosion.Our boss thinks if we are working in the shed it is like screwing off...Kind of sucks!
It is killing morale and it taking the pride right out of the job...


----------



## ponderosa

oshkosh the bosses at least let you wash the trucks also do you still park them inside it does help


----------



## WingPlow

Oshkosh, i know what your saying..we used to wash ours after EVERY storm without fail,

we got a new supervisor a couple years ago, and for some reason he dosent see a need to wash all the time

we took alot of pride in keeping out trucks clean


----------



## Oshkosh

*Double edge sword...*



ponderosa;847385 said:


> oshkosh the bosses at least let you wash the trucks also do you still park them inside it does help


 Yes we get to wash them when the temp is above freezing and put them away wet..We are not setup with an inside wash bay like some sheds.
The previous photo was the big spring cleanup. We where given one day 8 hours to strip our gear and clean our trucks...
Most of the time our attempts to wash are wasted as the water will freeze on contact...They look shinny till they dry.lol
We really want to take care of these things but are not equipped to do so...As stated before short of media blasting there isn't a good way to remove the corrosion and we are not allowed.Throw in we have to supply most of our cleaning supplies,floor mats,creepers,work lights etc...Like I stated before morale is as low as I have seen it....I think when the economy comes around there will be a mass exitist...We have over 40 openings now...Soon to be posted "again"...
Other sheds maybe different ? Don't know not there..All I know is I have seen some pretty ugly state trucks around our district including our shed...


----------



## ponderosa

oshkoch you are right on the poor moral i have 2 private trucks on with state (503) and one back up truck for district 5 i is very hard right now i try not to comment in wrighting as you do not know is reading these posts keep your head up and try to smile


----------



## WingPlow

heres an oldie i found online


----------



## zamboni-man

Here is some of my pics...

Port Authority of NY and NJ



























Saratoga Springs NY


----------



## zamboni-man

Yampa Valley Regional Airport (Colorado)









Rye NY


----------



## zamboni-man




----------



## Plow Chaser

lfc387;846196 said:


> Anyone have any OLD nys dot truck pics from 70-80's. Let me know or plese post.


I have scoured the internet and numerous NYSDOT equipment yards for the old stuff. It's getting rare. All the Ford Louisvilles are gone, and the S-series are becoming extinct too. Hopefully there is someone out there with a bunch of old photos from the 60s-80s. One can hope!


----------



## Kuzanut

What is hanging in front of the broom on that trailer?


----------



## deere615

I like the newer chevy pickup. I always wanted to have a fleet of chevys that color


----------



## mercer_me

1995 International 2574


----------



## mercer_me

1987 International


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;850468 said:


> 1995 International 2574


Oh such heartbreak over all those NYSDOT S-series going away...


----------



## Plow Chaser

1987 NYSDOT S series I found over the summer in Massachusetts


----------



## Plow Chaser

I found this online. It's a mid 80s NYSDOT Louisville plowing somewhere in New Hampshire.


----------



## powerstroker11

wow thats crazy seeing them in diff states being used


----------



## marc7676

*mass pike fwd's*

Hello guys and dolls,
does anyone know if any of mass pikes fwds were tandem/10 wheel?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Oshkosh;817634 said:


> Didnt want to quote the exact thing, you were talking about New Hampshire canceling orders and not being able to find drivers who cant shift.


Anyway, my town, Salem, just got like 3 maybe 4 new Internationals. Single axles, right wing. But as far as the drivers I can second that.. My dad was down at the town yard talking to one of his friends who drives a loader for Salem and they were trying to put him in one of the new trucks. He mentioned how we had just bought an F350 with an 8ft Fisher, and they were trying to get him to sub. I guess they lost a significant amount of subs. They are really pressing though cause my dad got a letter in the mail asking if it snows on one of these days he isnt driving for his main job maybe he could plow for them...

*By the way, if you didnt realize, I didnt want to quote the exact thing as it was ridiculously long, and both of the topics I was focusing on were in different posts, kind of confusing, haha.*


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some Oshkosh photos to start the weekend off!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi Ryan,thanks for the awesome Oshkosh plow fix,keep them coming . JIM


----------



## WingPlow

after being in the municipal sector of plowing for nearly 30 years, i can not

figure out what actual use a belly blade has


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;854141 said:


> after being in the municipal sector of plowing for nearly 30 years, i can not
> 
> figure out what actual use a belly blade has


Scraping the hardpack! I know up in Michigan and parts of the upper midwest, they rarely use front plow blades, just belly blades.


----------



## WingPlow

i guess i,m just not used to seeing them, there not used out here at all i dont beleive

seems like it would be a pain in the a** trying to steer while scraping, like lifting the front wheels of a grader while your trying to cut hardpack


----------



## lfc387

*belly plow*

They are used to scrape off hard pack and Ice. They work great. Used to have to walk a grader and a truck to handle Ice now the truck does it all. In Heavy snow it will scrape clean and you need less salt.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Some PennDOT rigs waiting for snow.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Belly Blade*



WingPlow;854327 said:


> i guess i,m just not used to seeing them, there not used out here at all i dont beleive
> 
> seems like it would be a pain in the a** trying to steer while scraping, like lifting the front wheels of a grader while your trying to cut hardpack


 I had a belly blade without trip cans on my Oshkosh, could lift the truck...lol I put ripper blades on it and I was used often up on Rt495 (Haverhill,Ma) to take up pac- ice....You had to be careful as you could take up the pavement with too much down pressure...
I know the city of Lawrence,Ma uses belly blades or used on their Macks. Anything less than 3" they wouldn't bother with the front blade...Their plows had trip cans so they would travel at traffic speeds with them...


----------



## Plow Chaser

A former NYSDOT Brockway 776. A guy I met through the Brockway forum owns this truck. I hope it's in line for a restore!


----------



## oshkosh619

marc7676;853767 said:


> Hello guys and dolls,
> does anyone know if any of mass pikes fwds were tandem/10 wheel?


The 'pike ran both 6 and 10 wheel FWD's very similar to the Oshkosh's that replaced them


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;854090 said:


> Some Oshkosh photos to start the weekend off!


Ryan,

Great Osh's! Just curious, where did you find these new ones? I especially like the top two pics (the first one give you any ideas for the Sword model? ).

Do you know where the top two trucks are from? Neither look familiar or are in my current collection of P Series pics.

Mike


----------



## lfc387

We had a Brockway in the 80's when I started with NYSDOT and a guy rolled it over. They were tough trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;855149 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Great Osh's! Just curious, where did you find these new ones? I especially like the top two pics (the first one give you any ideas for the Sword model? ).
> 
> Do you know where the top two trucks are from? Neither look familiar or are in my current collection of P Series pics.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike,

I have a friend who has a friend who works for Oshkosh. I was able to get a disk of some good photos out of a scale model deal!!

The top pic, the mudflaps on the truck say "Johnson Co" which I would think is Johnson County wherever that may be, MI?? WI?? Somewhere up there given the Wausau set up. The big monster with the roll over is from the Austin Staubel International Airport.

I'll get more up later on. My last football Sunday until my baby is born!!

Ryan


----------



## Plow Chaser

lfc387;855150 said:


> We had a Brockway in the 80's when I started with NYSDOT and a guy rolled it over. They were tough trucks.


Do you know when the DOT stopped the Brocks and started the Macks and then went to the Louisvilles? I'm trying to do a timeline of the NYSDOT rigs.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some Oshkosh rollovers!


----------



## lfc387

70-72, Fleetstar International 2110
73-75, Mack
76 Bockway
77 ford L9000
78 mack
79-80 Intl 2574
81 mack
82-89 ford L9000
90-05 Intl 2574
06-Present Mack Granite

2574 most reliable especially 97-99

I am an area supervisor and have :
1997 INTL single wing
1998 INTL 4x4 double wing
2002 INTL single wing
2003 INTL single wing
2007 Mack Tandem w/ underbelly single wing
2000 INTL small dump 10' western plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

lfc387;855332 said:


> 70-72, Fleetstar International 2110
> 73-75, Mack
> 76 Bockway
> 77 ford L9000
> 78 mack
> 79-80 Intl 2574
> 81 mack
> 82-89 ford L9000
> 90-05 Intl 2574
> 06-Present Mack Granite
> 
> 2574 most reliable especially 97-99
> 
> I am an area supervisor and have :
> 1997 INTL single wing
> 1998 INTL 4x4 double wing
> 2002 INTL single wing
> 2003 INTL single wing
> 2007 Mack Tandem w/ underbelly single wing
> 2000 INTL small dump 10' western plow


Thanks a million! I'd do anything for photos of those old Macks!


----------



## lfc387

I will check with my co workers around the state. If you have any older photos, can you post or send them to me.


----------



## marc7676

*massdot and turnpike division*

Hello,
I guess this is what it is called now, flavor of the month lol!!!
anyway still pleading to anyone that has any new to the site turnpike and mass dot, mass hwy,mass dpw pictures, doesn't have to be snow rigs. i would post some myself but i don't have any, not a one. there used to be a man by the name of fred j perkins that took thousands of truck pictures from fire trucks to whatever begins with z i dunno zoo mobiles. anyway i cant seem to find him he was in weston ma. any info on the above items would be great.........


----------



## oshkosh619

marc7676;855761 said:


> Hello,
> I guess this is what it is called now, flavor of the month lol!!!
> anyway still pleading to anyone that has any new to the site turnpike and mass dot, mass hwy,mass dpw pictures, doesn't have to be snow rigs. i would post some myself but i don't have any, not a one. there used to be a man by the name of fred j perkins that took thousands of truck pictures from fire trucks to whatever begins with z i dunno zoo mobiles. anyway i cant seem to find him he was in weston ma. any info on the above items would be great.........


For some old Mass DPW pics, try here:

http://oldsnowplowequipment.wetpaint.com/

There's a member who has some old Mass. stuff posted here (Walters, Fords, etc.). Don't know they gentleman from Weston you refer to, can't help you there. On the Yahoo FWD Collectors group there's photos of a '72 Mass Pike FWD 6x6 that a member rescued from the junkyard. The pics are tiny though.


----------



## Craaaig

never have see a fedex oshkosh, good find


----------



## Plow Boss

*Up For Aution*

Ryan is this Steuben Ny Old Truck?


----------



## Autocar19003

*EC NY Autocars*

Here are two 1979 Autocars that I found in an Erie County NY shop in Hamburg NY.
These were absolute beasts and Erie County had a ton of them after the Blizzard of 1977.
The funny thing is that they bought Fords and Volvoes after these and they are all gone and these two are active spares.
Enjoy!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;856260 said:


> Ryan is this Steuben Ny Old Truck?


Absolutely! I saw that the other day on the auction site. It's a beast, but beat to death.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;856320 said:


> Here are two 1979 Autocars that I found in an Erie County NY shop in Hamburg NY.
> These were absolute beasts and Erie County had a ton of them after the Blizzard of 1977.
> The funny thing is that they bought Fords and Volvoes after these and they are all gone and these two are active spares.
> Enjoy!


Is it OK to drool here? As ugly as the Erie County colors are, they're awesome!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Drool*

I thought you would like them Ryan.
I have some more to post later.
Those were the trucks of my childhood in Western NY.
And those colors are better than the old EC colors, all forest green with yellow hoods. Those were the early '70's Internationals.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Vop ny #5*

This is the Village of Orchard Park's S-Series (2001 I think) plowing a couple of winters back. They have two of them this one is a the newest with a Eaton manual transmission and the Viking set up. The older one (1994ish) has an automatic transmission and an Everest set-up that replaced a French Canadian set up that they could never figure out how to plow with.
Enjoy


----------



## Autocar19003

*Vop ny #5*

More!
People said they like S-Series!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great stuff Autocar!!!


----------



## lfc387

Notice where the front plow cant scrape clean due to the pack from traffic. On a major highway you would see a thicker pack. This is where the underbelly does well.


----------



## mercer_me

1982 Mack single axle


----------



## snowman4

lfc387;857169 said:


> Notice where the front plow cant scrape clean due to the pack from traffic. On a *major highway *you would see a thicker pack. This is where the underbelly does well.


With 100 times more plowing repetition and pounds of salt being spread! wesport


----------



## mercer_me

This is not a plow truck. But Downeaster owns it and Downeaster makes sand/salt spreaders, dump beds, flat beds, and trailer. It's a GMC 4500 4x4. I think it would be great with a 10' Fisher MC plow, a 10' wing, and a Downeaster sand/salt spreader on it.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Add more salt!*



snowman4;857478 said:


> With 100 times more plowing repetition and pounds of salt being spread! wesport


Unfortunatly, the salt is how they deal with that. A down pressure plow would be great for that, but would also create havoc with the manhole covers.
I believe that they are running shoes on that plow and the casting side would be heavier, so the driver side would float. 
There are people who know more about it than me..ussmileyflag


----------



## Craaaig

interesting setup with the dump bed on top of the flat bed


----------



## WingPlow

lfc387;857169 said:


> Notice where the front plow cant scrape clean due to the pack from traffic. On a major highway you would see a thicker pack. This is where the underbelly does well.


a little bit of pretreating with treated salt would cure that pack problem without needlessly plowing it over and over


----------



## mercer_me

Craaaig;858048 said:


> interesting setup with the dump bed on top of the flat bed


I think they did that to advertice there dump inserts and there flat beds.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I had a 1979 the same colors...*



Autocar19003;856320 said:


> Here are two 1979 Autocars that I found in an Erie County NY shop in Hamburg NY.
> These were absolute beasts and Erie County had a ton of them after the Blizzard of 1977.
> The funny thing is that they bought Fords and Volvoes after these and they are all gone and these two are active spares.
> Enjoy!


 I had a 1979 Autocar DC, 10 wheeler,NTC290 with an 8spd RR, ten yard stainless spreader and right hand wing.It was the same green and yellow before I blasted and painted it.
I was told it came out of Syracuse...


----------



## marc7676

*hello oshkosh*

good day,

what were the specs on your oshkosh truck? was it a tandem/10 wheel?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

mercer_me;857479 said:


> This is not a plow truck. But Downeaster owns it and Downeaster makes sand/salt spreaders, dump beds, flat beds, and trailer. It's a GMC 4500 4x4. I think it would be great with a 10' Fisher MC plow, a 10' wing, and a Downeaster sand/salt spreader on it.


Awesome Truck!!!!!!!

I wish mine was 4x4!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Plow Chaser;855329 said:


> Here's some Oshkosh rollovers!


Those are tanks!!!!!!!wesportwesport


----------



## ultimate plow

some pics I found online. Chicago
























Ohare airport


----------



## vplow

LFC, that list is great! So NYSDOT had Fleetstars! Didn't know that. When did they start getting the Int'l 7600s? And did the last of those really come 4 years ago now?- I still think of them as the "new trucks" along with the Granites!

FWIW, I can add a few notes going further back on what NYSDOT had:

-ca late 40s-1950 ish Federals

- 1950s GMCs

-early-mid 60s IH V-models

- at least 1 or 2 ca. late 50s Oshkosh w/double wings

Anyone know {outside of the blower units (Oshkosh, FWD, Walter, and IH Loadstar) and an old doublewing Oshkosh or two in the ADirondacks/Tug Hill area, and a coupel of Intl 4x4s in the Tug Hill and Catskill areas} of any other NYSDOT 4WD trucks?

Also, what were the first tandems NYSDOT got? the Louies, or the Macks? Any of the Brocks? Also cool to see confirmation that there were older Intl S-series ('79-80), Plow Chaser and I had talked recently about when they started with those and I was pretty sure I remembered some from even before they started to completely dominate the fleet for years in the 90s.

LFC, since you mention a 4x4 International, I'd assume you're either in the Tug Hill area or perhaps Tannersville? Those are the only places I know of that have the 4wds.



lfc387;855332 said:


> 70-72, Fleetstar International 2110
> 73-75, Mack
> 76 Bockway
> 77 ford L9000
> 78 mack
> 79-80 Intl 2574
> 81 mack
> 82-89 ford L9000
> 90-05 Intl 2574
> 06-Present Mack Granite
> 
> 2574 most reliable especially 97-99
> 
> I am an area supervisor and have :
> 1997 INTL single wing
> 1998 INTL 4x4 double wing
> 2002 INTL single wing
> 2003 INTL single wing
> 2007 Mack Tandem w/ underbelly single wing
> 2000 INTL small dump 10' western plow


----------



## lfc387

*4wd*

NYSDOT has 3 1998 S series 2574 4wd
1- in Onieda County (Rome)
1- Greene County (Tannersville)
1- Ulster County (Wawarsing)
The Ulster County truck was the first. It was a 1984 Mack 4wd.Tannersville and Rome followed later that year with similar models. There may be a Mack out in Erie County now after the state took back 20 runs from the county. The s series are due to be replaced with Macks in a year or 2. I am in Ulster County.


----------



## lfc387

NYSDOT first tandems wer 1975 Macks. They were Dogs. Had the same engines as single axles. 7600's came in late 2003. I have one. They are OK but 03 was the first run and they have cronic electrical problems


----------



## vplow

Thanks LFC. So other than some Oshs (or at least 1) up in Region 7, NYSDOT ran no 4wds (other than blowers, of course) until the '84 Mack? I assume the Macks would have been steel-hood RM models? 

Also, when did NYSDOT trucks first become yellow instead of blue? I know they were blue until at least the mid-late 60s, and by the time the '76 Brocks came they were yellow. So I'd guess the first delivered in yellow would have been teh Fleetstars, Macks, or Brocks sometime in the early-mid 70s?

I hear the same things about the 7600s, even the later ones... seems it depends on teh particular trucks, some towns have more than one and say one is a complete lemon while the other is trouble-free.


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh, is it my recollection that this was an NYS Thruway Authority truck? or am I mixing your A-car up with another truck?



Oshkosh;858749 said:


> I had a 1979 Autocar DC, 10 wheeler,NTC290 with an 8spd RR, ten yard stainless spreader and right hand wing.It was the same green and yellow before I blasted and painted it.
> I was told it came out of Syracuse...


----------



## Ford-101

west Monroe township found on the web


----------



## Ford-101

found some more on the web


----------



## Ford-101

town of ferrisburgh and city of buffalo


----------



## DareDog

got these from a buddy who works at tioga county.


----------



## Snowplowkid

mercer_me;857479 said:


> This is not a plow truck. But Downeaster owns it and Downeaster makes sand/salt spreaders, dump beds, flat beds, and trailer. It's a GMC 4500 4x4. I think it would be great with a 10' Fisher MC plow, a 10' wing, and a Downeaster sand/salt spreader on it.


NVRMD I saw what I was looking for.


----------



## lfc387

Up to 1975 were blue. Some 75's came yellow but if you see a truck of those years that is yellow it was probobally repainted. If you have any older photos please forward them to me. NYS did not buy any Oshkosh's. If they are out there they were acquired through military surplus.


----------



## mercer_me

1978 GMC and 1984 GMC 7000


----------



## mercer_me

1999 Volvo WG64


----------



## mercer_me

Ford 8000.


----------



## marc7676

*mass highway/dpw equiptment*

Hello all,
i went to an auction yesterday and stumbled on a gold mine. A shoe box full of mass dpw/highway/ turnpike truck pictures, walter, fwd, oshkosh,mack, brockway, etc. 62 pictures in all for ten,10, teeeeeeeeeeen one dollar bills, mom is disabled and as a good son does i abliged her to go, this was my reward. she bougt raggady ann and i bought a new england snowfighter misc. picture collection. it was an estate sale, the woman died at 91 years, and hubby bought the farm in 2008 at 102 years young. he was a truck driver and he drove for the state at a home for the mentally ill in beltchertown, auction was in gill..and no they are not for sale, i will however do this. please, i can't upload, please upload any mass dpw,pike,highway,mdc truck pictures you have,or contact me at marc [email protected] and we can talk about making copies, trading etc. please no spammers, i will report you and your dog wont be allowed to have a computer, i know alot of people in government. so as far as pictures you wash my back ill wash yours, boy scout honor, i dont fu*k around, lifes too short........... god bless and let it snow beer flavored flakes..


----------



## marc7676

*connecticut yankee tractor*

Hi again,
i ask you to please contact cyt at 1 860-442-5182, he does screenprint t-shirts and has a catalog of tractors,trucks and does a high quality top knotch job on walter,osh, and fwd plow trucks, all shirts are done on f of loom shirts heavy type from kids size to 3x size. i dont work for him and im doing this because hes a good man with a good product end of story........ be patient hes only one man and not a factory in china. the wait is well worth it.

tell him marc suggested his service.......


----------



## Autocar19003

*ECNY Green and Yellow*



Oshkosh;858749 said:


> I had a 1979 Autocar DC, 10 wheeler,NTC290 with an 8spd RR, ten yard stainless spreader and right hand wing.It was the same green and yellow before I blasted and painted it.
> I was told it came out of Syracuse...


Oshkosh
That definitly sounds like the Erie County colors and they had a bunch of those tandem units.


----------



## Plow Chaser

lfc387;860430 said:


> NYSDOT first tandems wer 1975 Macks. They were Dogs. Had the same engines as single axles. 7600's came in late 2003. I have one. They are OK but 03 was the first run and they have cronic electrical problems


We've got to get some pictures of those Macks!!!!


----------



## powerstroker11

The NYSDOT Inter 7600's are known for electrical problems, there is a kick panel by the drivers foot near the clutch where a computer sits for the body harness. well this gets all salted up and corroded which in turn causes problems with the electrical. Believe me i have been through this problem many times with NYSDOT's trucks....... I forget the cost is to replace and reprogram a new computer but its alot of money i know that!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

2 PennDOT Macks.


----------



## marc7676

*Mass pike dissapointment*

The other day i called the mass pike to ask if it was possible to photograph the pikes plow trucks, etc. their public affairs response was " due to insurance and security risks at this time we cannot allow this practice." I think all of us plowlovers should contact the mass pike and nicely remind them that our toll dollars and tax dollars pay for that equiptment and as so they should at least offer an annual open house type situation, and what the hay do it for charity, say x amount of dollars to visit and let the kids see some of what mommys and daddys paycheck goes to....

I do not condone violence and as such i reccomend placing a call to mass pike p.r and do it in an appropriate manner, mabie try your congressperson as well, the stuff belongs to you and me.

godbless,

Hoodsmokestack


----------



## marc7676

*to everyone fans of plowtrucks and operators*

Good day to all,

I live in the northeast and as of yet weve yet to see the snow fall. I think some sand and salt has been spread though. i would just like to say to everyone from the kids out trying to earn a buck shoveling driveways to the workers plowing the highways and runways and rail lines to keep commerce and holiday travel possible, god bless, be safe and make a ton of money, don't beat on the equipment and please everyone I can't stress this enough,GIVE THE PLOWS THE RIGHT OF WAY AND WATCH FOR KIDS AND DO NOT TAILGATE IN THE ICE AND SNOW.......

GOD BLESS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS,
FROM HOODSMOKESTACK


----------



## EXCAVATE49

*Mass. Pike is doomed*

I would guess that all that beautiful mass. Pike equip. Will be at a junk yard soon enough now that doall patrick got his way at least then you will be able to get pictures without a lot of cheap b.s.


----------



## oshkosh619

EXCAVATE49;863601 said:


> I would guess that all that beautiful mass. Pike equip. Will be at a junk yard soon enough now that doall patrick got his way at least then you will be able to get pictures without a lot of cheap b.s.


I was lucky last Christmas Eve, pulling off at Weston on a whim. I showed the on-duty foreman my ID and he allowed me to take pics (posted on this thread). May or may not be able to repeat that. Hope I can when and _if_ Deval decides to scrap the fleet. That would be a major mistake IMHO, eliminating reliable AWD snowfighters from such a vital transportation link as the 'Pike. No offense to private contractors out there, but I _ NEVER_ want to see what I've seen on I495 in recent years.... one-ton pickups doing the work of real trucks! As an emergency services worker, I want the best equipment leading the way to whatever emergency I'm responding to. If they compromise the condition of the 'Pike to the point where saving $$ on cheaper equipment or hired services is more important than public safety, that administration better not be surprised by legal action taken by some victim of their flavor of "fiscal responsibility".


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Nysdot*

Fellow Plowsite member "Vplow" asked me to get these photos posted for him. Some are Frink ads with the GMC trucks NYSDOT used to run, IH V series, Mack RD600, and an Oshkosh up in Tupper Lake, NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from Vplow


----------



## lfc387

I got my Class 1 drivers license in one of those 81 macks pulling a low bed. They painted the hoods flat blue when they landed at the regional Equipment shops to stop the glare.


----------



## powerstroker11

wow thats crazy, i didnt know thats the reason why the hoods were painted blue, good info


----------



## WingPlow

now theres a blast from the past

i plowed quite a few of my first storms in a IH R model


----------



## Kuzanut

why does it look like that mack could push more snow then the granites they have today? Nice pics keep em coming guys.


----------



## powerstroker11

because there mechanical engines and not power rated through a computer that the state has set from factory haha


----------



## adksnowo

Ryan did you take that pic of the Oshkosh? Must be at Cross Clearing, the NYS-DOT garage near where 3 & 30 meet up. Cool.


----------



## vplow

^That's my pic, and yes that's where it was. Believe she's gone now, unless she has an identical twin, because one just like it (right down to teh rust spots) was auctioned a year or two back. Shame.

As for the old steelhood Mack vs. a Granite comment... I think "steel hood" vs. "fiberrglass" pretty much says it all. Of course a beefy Frink plow frame with double full benching wings doesn't hurt either wesport

I don't know teh specs on either but wouldn't be surprised if it actually can push better than the granite... even if the HP is lower, it probably had more weight and more low-end torque. A town I'm very familiar with had 70s-era Autocars, single-axle, only abut 150 hp, but lot sof gears and lots of torque.... they say that while they didn't go -anywhere- fast, they were unstoppable when pushing snow in the lower gears. I'd imagine those old Macks were cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Plow Chaser

adksnowo;864990 said:


> Ryan did you take that pic of the Oshkosh? Must be at Cross Clearing, the NYS-DOT garage near where 3 & 30 meet up. Cool.


I didn't take that photo, member Vplow took that. I was actually up to that DOT garage at 3 & 30 last fall, but no Oshkosh sitting out there. Rumor was that it went to auction. If you look way back in this thread you will see a few NYSDOT Osh's up for auction and it might be a sister to this particular truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I've got an old Mack brochure that has that very same RD model being loaded with salt. I had no clue they were old NYSDOT rigs due to the hood NOT being painted with the flat blue! I'll get it scanned later and post it.


----------



## lfc387

The new macks do not compare to the older ones for obvious reason...Emissions. The 73,78 macks were TRUE MACKS. They would push full blades with no problems. The 81's were sluggish because the DOT speced them with different rears and Transmissions. The 81 were viking plows. Shortly after the frink and viking merged. We now have Henderson Plow Equipment. They do not hold up as well. In my opinion the Int'l S series were the most reliable. I dont know about 7600's because we only had a few early on. I dont know if they rectified the electrical issues.


----------



## powerstroker11

nope electrical issues are still there. like i said in an earlier post there is a kick panel by the drivers foot near the clutch where a computer sits for the body harness. well this gets all salted up and corroded which in turn causes problems with the electrical. Believe me i have been through this problem many times with NYSDOT's trucks....... I forget the cost is to replace and reprogram a new computer but its alot of money i know that!


----------



## lfc387

I wonder how the 7600 trucks after 2005 are doing


----------



## powerstroker11

Good question, NYSDOT got them Macks 2006 and on. The contract was just renewed wit mack for another 5 yrs


----------



## lfc387

I know, thats a shame.They went to Mack because of QC issues and guys from Main Office Fleet said Mack is getting worse with Quality Control..


----------



## Plow Chaser

At least we know that Mack made a good truck for the DOT at one time!!

From the 1983 Mack Snow Removal Team Brochure.


----------



## powerstroker11

U have know idea on the quality control wit Mack. I think every 2010 from region 8 went back bc of issues


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;865511 said:


> U have know idea on the quality control wit Mack. I think every 2010 from region 8 went back bc of issues


There's a reason I do not agree with the states policy of "low bidder." Not only with materials, but with construction which I'm in, as well. Low bidder = tons of changes.


----------



## powerstroker11

it just doesnt pay off in the long run for all the labor and parts going to fix/change something bc the state went with the lowest bidder


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;865727 said:


> it just doesnt pay off in the long run for all the labor and parts going to fix/change something bc the state went with the lowest bidder


However, the low bid of International and Viking proved to a really good one. I was a little shocked when Mack and Henderson got the contract back in 06. The Henderson set up just seems really weak compared to Viking. And from talking with a few guys in Region 2, those Henderson frames rust out in no time. The coating system is horrible. I'm sure the state has millions of gallons of chrome yellow!


----------



## MaineF250

Hey all, it's been a while but my work truck is about half way through being upfitted. They just have to plumb it and put the body on. After that it goes to paint to get the dump cart painted the same color as the cab. Once again, I can't seem to get the pictures up.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
/?savedsettings=4113253923#photo4113253923


----------



## DareDog

any one in cny see paper the other morring about oneida county paying towns to plow some of there roads 5,000+ a mile


----------



## WilliamOak

One of a few twins that my town plows with. Only pic I have of it lol.


----------



## RONK

In your opinions,what is the best plow trucks,both old and or new?


----------



## marc7676

*best plow trucks*

Hi Ronk,

1[ oshkosh
2]fwd
3]walter

IN my opinion and in no specific order,

god bless and let it snow mint flavored flakes


----------



## Autocar19003

*Best Plow*

Oshkosh, hands down.
They are the only trucks that are actually built to push snow.


----------



## oshkosh619

Autocar19003;866828 said:


> Oshkosh, hands down.
> They are the only trucks that are actually built to push snow.


Amen to that. While other trucks like IH's, Macks and Sterlings are good trucks and all can be adapted to plow adequately (IIRC, PennDOT actually had a hand in direct input when Mack was designing the Granite plow package), Oshkosh's are simply born to the task, and will always surpass any commercial truck "modified" to do what they are designed to do.

While I understand that $250 to $500K for one truck (depending on how it is equipped) is tough on budgets, it is sad to see Oshkosh's being supplanted in many agencies by modified commercial trucks that, no matter how well spec'd, don't compare to what they're replacing. Unfortuately, even Oshkosh's legendary longevity can't outweigh the almighty buck these days. I'd hate to see Oshkosh's relegated someday only to airports and such that get FAA and airline subsidies to pay for the snow equipment. Oshkosh has been making major deliveries to airports recently (look at the order for Denver International alone... over 20 units including HT and HB models.... _SERIOUS_ monetary outlay) in the US and abroad.

With the multiple successful companies under the Oshkosh umbrella (Pierce, McNeilus, MedTec, Geesink, Norba, Kiggen, Jerr-Dan and a host of others) I don't see them being hurt very much by declining municipal orders (which is a double-edged sword for those of us who like to see Oshkosh's on something other than a runway or battlefield).... their military and airport orders alone will keep them very solvent.

A quick question to those that drive the Osh's; there was some concern that models built after '06 with the Cat ACERT engines might not have the power of previous poweplants available in their products. Has the ACERT effected their performance significantly? I know and have talked to operators who drive pre-'06 P's and H's, but have yet to hear from anyone who operates the "next generation" variants.


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;866379 said:


> any one in cny see paper the other morring about oneida county paying towns to plow some of there roads 5,000+ a mile


Got a link to it?


----------



## Plow Chaser

RONK;866757 said:


> In your opinions,what is the best plow trucks,both old and or new?


I think you need to split it up between old and new.

Old -- 
Walter Snow-Fighter all the way. It was just an amazing truck that did amazing things. The design of it was like no other and to this day, there are many still doing the job they did 50 years ago.
2nd pick, Mack RM. Awesome truck!

New --
It's a tie between the Oshkosh P series and the Paystar 5000.


----------



## lfc387

Yesterday....Walter Snow fighter,100% Traction
Today.... Oshkosh

All others get by but only because the public demands a higher level of service. If we waited untill the storm was over as they did years ago, The others would not cut it.


----------



## mercer_me

2001 International 4900 and 2001 International 2574


----------



## WingPlow

the best plow truck is one that has working heat and a working radio


----------



## crash444

DareDog;866379 said:


> any one in cny see paper the other morring about oneida county paying towns to plow some of there roads 5,000+ a mile


Does the county supply the sand salt or does the town have to buy there own to put on the county road? In allegany county the county pays the town 3000 a mile and the county supplies the sand salt mix to the town. there is 2 towns that do not plow for the county and all the others plow the county roads


----------



## Autocar19003

*Oshkosh Blower, Depew*

This is a couple years back, but I just found these pic. 
This is an NYS DOT Oshkosh Blower working on Broadway in Depew.
This was after a huge LES event (6-7 ft I think).


----------



## Kuzanut

WingPlow;867704 said:


> the best plow truck is one that has working heat and a working radio


I second that... :yow!:


----------



## TommyMac

MaineF250;866255 said:


> Hey all, it's been a while but my work truck is about half way through being upfitted. They just have to plumb it and put the body on. After that it goes to paint to get the dump cart painted the same color as the cab. Once again, I can't seem to get the pictures up.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
> /?savedsettings=4113253923#photo4113253923


Hello :waving:, I'm new to this site & wanted to say that is one awesome IH you got there......How much did you shorten the frame on it, did you go to the spring shackle ....Is it going to be used just for snow or construction too.....I saw the dump body in a few pics....Can you post more pics

THANKS

Tom from Massachusetts


----------



## MaineF250

TommyMac;868103 said:


> Hello :waving:, I'm new to this site & wanted to say that is one awesome IH you got there......How much did you shorten the frame on it, did you go to the spring shackle ....Is it going to be used just for snow or construction too.....I saw the dump body in a few pics....Can you post more pics
> 
> THANKS
> 
> Tom from Massachusetts


Thank you very much, I think I will love it. Near as I can tell, they shortened the frame to right behind the rear shackle. I don't own the truck, I just drive it...I work for the town I live in. The truck will mostly be used for plowing but will get used occasionally in the summer. The 7 yard trucks dont get used nearly as much as the wheelers we have when it comes to dirtwork.
The body is a galion stainless of typical width and 10' long. I probably won't see the truck until it is all done since the upfitter is about 50 miles from me, but I will take pictures of the finished truck when she comes back from paint.


----------



## TommyMac

MaineF250;868226 said:


> Thank you very much, I think I will love it. Near as I can tell, they shortened the frame to right behind the rear shackle. I don't own the truck, I just drive it...I work for the town I live in. The truck will mostly be used for plowing but will get used occasionally in the summer. The 7 yard trucks dont get used nearly as much as the wheelers we have when it comes to dirtwork.
> The body is a galion stainless of typical width and 10' long. I probably won't see the truck until it is all done since the upfitter is about 50 miles from me, but I will take pictures of the finished truck when she comes back from paint.


 Nice work truck ....I drive a 1985 Mack RD model wheeler & run it as a combo for the Mass-Highway in the winter.....I always wanted to get a job working for a local town but man it is damn near impossible too...but I like running for the state in the winter the money & hours are decent.....especially seen I don't own the equipment...LOL

Tom


----------



## Plow Boss

*1989 Paystar*

Paystar For Sale


----------



## oshkosh619

*Another PayStar for sale*

Snapped this one in August on my way home from work one Sunday morning for sale at a local heavy-equipment repair shop where local DPW's get their equipment fixed. I _believe_, but am not sure this used to plow Fitchburg Municipal Airport (if it is from FMA, it was replaced by an Oshkosh MPT). The truck had stickers on it stating it was delivered and serviced by a Fitchburg IH dealer.


----------



## powerstroker11

hey mainef250 
Hey all, it's been a while but my work truck is about half way through being upfitted. They just have to plumb it and put the body on. After that it goes to paint to get the dump cart painted the same color as the cab. Once again, I can't seem to get the pictures up.

i hope you dont have much electrical problems as NYSDOT has with their 7600s! good luck


----------



## MaineF250

So far we have 9 internationals that are 2004 and newer, the biggest problem so far is a few transmission wiring harnesses, a few turbos, and oil pans rusting. Not a stellar record by any means, but not too aweful either. We do thoroughly wash them after every storm and are allowed time to take care of them.


----------



## powerstroker11

well thats good, oil pans i def know what ur talking about, we been doing front covers also bc at the motor mount its rusting out. also i seen the waste gate issues on the turbo happen alot.


----------



## Ford-101

Chautauqua county DPW 2000 sterling tri axle


----------



## Ford-101

Chautauqua County DPF John deere grader with a blade on the side for pulling shoulders. it also works good for pulling wind rows of snow into the road then taking our snogo behind blowing it out. Its faster .... Then our towns champion grader and a county gradall


----------



## Ford-101

Chautauqua County DPF 2010 IH paystar with Henderson setup.... Henderson plows and all season dump body.


----------



## Ford-101

This is town of Charlotte. These are the trucks I drive the single axle is 2000 IH with a m11 cummins turn up to 375hp my winter truck . The ten wheeler is A 1996 IH with L10 300hp cummins my summer truck also our winter back up.


----------



## Ford-101

When it snows I will get more pixs


----------



## TommyMac

Ford-101;871664 said:


> This is town of Charlotte. These are the trucks I drive the single axle is 2000 IH with a m11 cummins turn up to 375hp my winter truck . The ten wheeler is A 1996 IH with L10 300hp cummins my summer truck also our winter back up.


What do you like plowing in more.....6 wheeler or 10 wheeler?

I've run 6 wheelers,10 wheelers, tri-axles, tractors with 5th wheel ballast, p/u trucks, F-450 4x2 flatbed.....with out a doubt the 6 wheeler got the best traction & was the much less stressful to drive in tight city traffic

Tom


----------



## Ford-101

TommyMac;871859 said:


> What do you like plowing in more.....6 wheeler or 10 wheeler?
> 
> I've run 6 wheelers,10 wheelers, tri-axles, tractors with 5th wheel ballast, p/u trucks, F-450 4x2 flatbed.....with out a doubt the 6 wheeler got the best traction & was the much less stressful to drive in tight city traffic
> 
> Tom


plowing, I like the single axle,more power less shifting turning radius shorter BUT where I plow I need that for village streets. I also plow alot of state land where the bigger truck would be nice. I like the ten wheeler in the summer because smoother ride when empty plus i can haul more


----------



## TommyMac

Ford-101;872473 said:


> plowing, I like the single axle,more power less shifting turning radius shorter BUT where I plow I need that for village streets. I also plow alot of state land where the bigger truck would be nice. I like the ten wheeler in the summer because smoother ride when empty plus i can haul more


I hear ya 6 wheelers for plowing I bet that 375 Cummins is real nice....But for hauling & making money I'll take a trailer dump or Tri-Axle


----------



## wingplowwilly

*Sander Racks*

I hope someone can help me out with some pictures or diagrams of racks to hang sanders from when they are not in use. I'm in charge of the Northwest Div. for the RIDOT, and when we put our sanders in, the truck is useless till the spring. I want to build some rack to drive under, hook up with chains and drive out. If anyone has any pictures or easy ways to build one drop me line.


----------



## TommyMac

wingplowwilly;872521 said:


> I hope someone can help me out with some pictures or diagrams of racks to hang sanders from when they are not in use. I'm in charge of the Northwest Div. for the RIDOT, and when we put our sanders in, the truck is useless till the spring. I want to build some rack to drive under, hook up with chains and drive out. If anyone has any pictures or easy ways to build one drop me line.


Do you have an excavator......We use an excavator to put the sanders in the wheelers


----------



## Plow Boss

wingplowwilly;872521 said:


> I hope someone can help me out with some pictures or diagrams of racks to hang sanders from when they are not in use. I'm in charge of the Northwest Div. for the RIDOT, and when we put our sanders in, the truck is useless till the spring. I want to build some rack to drive under, hook up with chains and drive out. If anyone has any pictures or easy ways to build one drop me line.


Try this
http://www.standsalone.com/


----------



## lfc387

Send me your DOT email and I will send you pictures from my work computer. NY uses 6 x 6 box beam which came in to use in the early 80's. We hang all of the hoppers in our area using these racks. We back in, chain the rear, lift the body and chain the front which leaves the hopper hanging on at an angle then release the gate latch and pull out. No loaders or cranes required. We had to upgrade the chains a few years ago to be OSHA compliant. Other then that the rack has remained unchanged since the 80's. I am a NYSDOT Area Supervisor.


----------



## Westernman

Here is a video of my township's truck salting.

http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab47/zachblasko/?action=view&current=SaltTruck.flv


----------



## mercer_me

1999 Chevy 8500 crew cab.


----------



## marc7676

*looking to get in touch with mark b simiele author of the two walter truck books*

Hello,

IM trying to get in contact with the author of the two walter truck books, MR MARK B SIMIELE, I WANT TO ORDER YOUR BOOKS, I DO NOT WANT TO GO THROUGH AMAZON, I WANT TO ORDER THEM THROUGH YOU OR THE CORRECT PUBLISHER. MY E-MAIL IS: [email protected]

THANK YOU


----------



## oshkosh619

marc7676;875087 said:


> Hello,
> 
> IM trying to get in contact with the author of the two walter truck books, MR MARK B SIMIELE, I WANT TO ORDER YOUR BOOKS, I DO NOT WANT TO GO THROUGH AMAZON, I WANT TO ORDER THEM THROUGH YOU OR THE CORRECT PUBLISHER. MY E-MAIL IS: [email protected]
> 
> THANK YOU


This is the publisher's (Contemporary Color) website. Go through them, you can order both books direct:

http://www.waltertrucks.com/


----------



## Kuzanut

It says he works at a Land Rover Dealer. Anyone know if they are referring to the one on Rout 17 in Paramus NJ?


----------



## Duncan90si

Here is my old girl. A 1990 Int. 4700 with a Gledhill plow and a Flink spreader out back. Its not the prettiest truck, but its reliable and gets the job done every time.


----------



## TommyMac

Here is my old girl. A 1990 Int. 4700 with a Gledhill plow and a Flink spreader out back. Its not the prettiest truck, but its reliable and gets the job done every time.




Nice truck....I loved plowing in my boss IH 4700....Does it have the 2 speed rear in it....How do you like that tailgate spreader set-up...Who wan'ts to plow in a pretty truck anyway's...NICE TRUCK

Tom


----------



## Plow Chaser

Get your broken down Erie County Autocars on the auction block!!

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/display.cgi?categories=217


----------



## Duncan90si

TommyMac;875447 said:


> Nice truck....I loved plowing in my boss IH 4700....Does it have the 2 speed rear in it....How do you like that tailgate spreader set-up...Who wan'ts to plow in a pretty truck anyway's...NICE TRUCK


Thanks. It just has a single speed rear. I never take it far distances so I'm glad its only one speed, less maintenance and cheaper to repair. I have used similar spreader setups before and I love them. I bought the spreader (and plow) off of this site and this will be my first year using it.


----------



## TommyMac

Thanks. It just has a single speed rear. I never take it far distances so I'm glad its only one speed, less maintenance and cheaper to repair. I have used similar spreader setups before and I love them. I bought the spreader (and plow) off of this site and this will be my first year using it


I hear ya  the 2 speed rear end can/are more trouble than they are good....How amny yds. of salt can you put in it....What do you use to raise & lower the plow...In my area everyone who has a 1-way plow runs the air piston ...It's a nice & simple set-up

Tom


----------



## Duncan90si

I'm not sure on how many yards. I know I stacked, packed and tarped 17 yards of mulch on it. I would guess 10 yds easily with the side boards. The lift cylinder is an enormous hydraulic cylinder, probably a 3"diameter piston. It runs off of a Muncie pump with a clutch thats bolted onto the crank shaft. The truck is plumbed for a power angle plow also. (I haven't found a big enough blade for cheap enough yet.) That same pump powers the plow, dump bed, and spreader.

Oh btw, my truck has juice brakes, no air compressor here.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here is one from us ottawa/Orleans guys


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Heres one of Ottawa OC transpo plowing snow:laughing:


----------



## TommyMac

Duncan90si;875687 said:


> I'm not sure on how many yards. I know I stacked, packed and tarped 17 yards of mulch on it. I would guess 10 yds easily with the side boards. The lift cylinder is an enormous hydraulic cylinder, probably a 3"diameter piston. It runs off of a Muncie pump with a clutch thats bolted onto the crank shaft. The truck is plumbed for a power angle plow also. (I haven't found a big enough blade for cheap enough yet.) That same pump powers the plow, dump bed, and spreader.
> 
> Oh btw, my truck has juice brakes, no air compressor here.


Do you plow for a local town/highway dept or have your own work....My freind has a IH 4700 26,000 GVW with hydro brakes....Do you know the tare wt. w/o plow & sander....My buddy's is 13,000

Tom


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plow Chaser;875456 said:


> Get your broken down Erie County Autocars on the auction block!!
> 
> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/display.cgi?categories=217


Egads, current bid 51 dollars!


----------



## Duncan90si

I do 2 large shopping plazas that are side by side. All the townships/cities around here have their own trucks. 

My tare weight is about the same. With me in it and depending on fuel level, its usually around 13,500.
(and no, I don't weight 500lbs. haha)


----------



## Art Beach

Knew to posting here is some pic's from feb-08 after a good lakeeffect and blow.


----------



## TommyMac

Art Beach;878918 said:


> Knew to posting here is some pic's from feb-08 after a good lakeeffect and blow.


 Nice International....Is it the 5600 model....How do you like the "Floats" for steer tire's..

Tom


----------



## Art Beach

no it is a 06 paystar 5000, don't care to much for the big tire's you really have to be on your toes when turning. It came with 385's but with the set back axle we had weight issue's and had to go with the 425's


----------



## TommyMac

Art Beach;879740 said:


> no it is a 06 paystar 5000, don't care to much for the big tire's you really have to be on your toes when turning. It came with 385's but with the set back axle we had weight issue's and had to go with the 425's


I've run a Mack RD Tri-Axle Dump plowing for a local city with the 385's....Wow, You said that right you have to be on your toe's to say the least  ....I've got to plow with a Volvo VHD tractor with the setback axle & narrow steers... That was the hot set-up....What do you mean you had weight issue's doesn't it have a 20,000 F/A 

Tom


----------



## Art Beach

yes with 385's you are allowed 20,000 with 425's your allowed 22,000. We are exempt from the weight laws for plowing,but have to go by the laws for summer maintenance. I carry a 12ft broom in the summer.


----------



## NSDOT

Some local gear


----------



## NSDOT

our western star


----------



## NSDOT

one of our tandems


----------



## NSDOT

Sorry that's our new single axle


----------



## NSDOT

Try another


----------



## NSDOT

That Sterling was my truck for the first two seasons we had it, a nice truck. Very comfortable!


----------



## mercer_me

NSDOT;880524 said:


> our western star


Nice Western Star. How many horse power? Is it 4wd?


----------



## NSDOT

Yup, it's 4wd, its a cummins, not sure of hp. It can really push snow, it's got an air locking rearend and with a couple of chains on it will boogie through snow! When the banks get 
really high in the later part of the winter we would put the vee on one of 4x4s and push the banks back and follow with the other with the one way plow on cleaning up, and towing us out when we get too adventerous. FUN


----------



## JTownPlow

My GMC C8500 (City of Joliet, IL) Sorry for the bad quality: crappy Iphone...


----------



## TommyMac

JTownPlow;880789 said:


> My GMC C8500 (City of Joliet, IL) Sorry for the bad quality: crappy Iphone...


I'm a Ford guy, but I have to admit that GMC does make a nice 6 wheeler....What engine/tranny combo does it have.....What's the rear in it "23,000"... How do you like em....Do you know the tare on it.....What type of spreader set-up do you guys run

Tom


----------



## Plow Chaser

NSDOT;880524 said:


> our western star


That WS is nuts!!


----------



## NSDOT

I have some action pics of her plowing snow I'll see if I can find them...


----------



## powerstroker11

i wish snow would come to the northeast already!


----------



## mercer_me

1990 International 2000


----------



## Plow Boss

Oshkosh For Sale


----------



## Plow Boss

Greenfield Oshkosh For Sale


----------



## DareDog

still learning how to use my new camera..


----------



## NSDOT

Our blower....


----------



## NSDOT

another shot


----------



## mercer_me

I found this Western Star pic on the Internet.


----------



## NSDOT

That's a beast


----------



## mercer_me

1990 Mack ES-270 I found on ebay.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Check this out!!!


----------



## lfc387

*Anti ice*

Anti icing operation


----------



## WingPlow

Plow Chaser;895128 said:


> Check this out!!!


that guys haulin a** in that CAT


----------



## DareDog




----------



## lakeeffect

From this morning


----------



## powerstroker11

where was the NYSDOT Plowing?


----------



## powerstroker11

Cleaning up from the storm of 12/9/09
View attachment Rhinebeck.bmp


----------



## Plow Chaser

Albany County, NY


----------



## Kuzanut

lakeeffect;898629 said:


> From this morning


Man do i miss CNY...... spent 4 years up at ESF on the hill and loved every min of it. especially when it snowed....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;899600 said:


> Man do i miss CNY...... spent 4 years up at ESF on the hill and loved every min of it. especially when it snowed....


I hear you there!! I spent 25 years there and now only get snow in my neighborhood once, maybe twice a year. But I did get 6 inches on Monday!! And it's still on the ground today!!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A photo I found the web,pretty cool.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of UDOT in action.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One of the tow plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One last photo.


----------



## NSDOT

Very neat pics, thanks


----------



## Plow Boss

New York Thurway


----------



## powerstroker11

i cant wait for more snow so there will be more pics of plowing!!!!! :redbounce


----------



## 7879fordplower

i can't wait for more snow so there will be more plowing to do!!!


----------



## Kuzanut

I second both comments . . . . .


----------



## fatboyNJ

our towns newest truck...no plow on it thou, still busy picking up leaves


----------



## Brandon C.

i got a few from last wednesday. The first two are the new International Workstar fueling up an getting a coffee. The second is a Mack granite going by my house.


----------



## powerstroker11

this is not a nice thing to say nor i wanna see anyone hurt but i like seeing breakdowns and accident pictures also.....


----------



## Plow Boss

Michigan Road Commissions


----------



## santaclause

lakeeffect;898629 said:


> From this morning


watertown Ny I81 nb Arsenal st exit


----------



## santaclause

lfc387;895446 said:


> Anti icing operation


Where is this taking place anyone know ???


----------



## lfc387

I 81 in Cortland County


----------



## powerstroker11

for lower nysdot, the anti icing trucks are oshkosh that were fuel trucks from the army. they have no balls to pull the hills on the Taconic State Parkway...


----------



## Art Beach

Hey Plow Boss can ask where you found the pic with Michigan Road commissions


----------



## Plow Boss

Art Beach;906214 said:


> Hey Plow Boss can ask where you found the pic with Michigan Road commissions


Here is the link 
http://www.micountyroads.org/crcs.htm


----------



## Plow Boss

*Barry Cty Road Commission*

Here is one more


----------



## vplow

NSDOT;882081 said:


> I have some action pics of her plowing snow I'll see if I can find them...


Would love to see those!

Speaking of Nova Scotia, there are a few pics of some NS stuff at this link, inlcuding soem 4Wd Scot, etc.http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/t_brad_dunkin03.htm


----------



## NSDOT

Nice to see the pics of those old Scots! I drove that wrecker a couple of times. Those pictures are taken at our main provincial base at Miller Lake, near Halifax.


----------



## tbrownell

wow - never thought someone would dig out a pic from Barry county - I live around 15 minutes from the garage and have always thought about stopping in to take some pictures. they run mostly western stars and volvos. they also have around 5 or 6 f550's with boss 10' v plows. that do all the smaller roads around the lakes and towns.

for a state like Michigan with as much snow country as we have you dont really see a whole lot of our trucks up on here.

here's another couple I dug up. I know the last 2 arnt snow related but I thought they were cool


----------



## Art Beach

Hey Tbrownell more pic's would be great, I too can't beleive there is not more pic's for michigan. I work up at Emmet County at the tip of the mit,I have a few pic's a few pages back


----------



## powerstroker11

2008 NYSDOT Mack Tandem up on the new Portable lifts :bluebounc


----------



## dlnimsy

*old iron going to the grave*

Took these yesterday at a scrap yard i haul from. The first is an old snow loader, not sure of the year but the tag says Nelson truck loader. The other is an old Mass Highway snowblower. The snow loader did not appear in bad shape sure did'nt show much wear on the auger or belt.The blower speaks for itself, shes not coming back to life.


----------



## dlnimsy

*a few more*

If anybody knows anything about this old unit please let us know.


----------



## DavCut

*Snow loader*

Is someone latching on to the Nelson? Would be a shame to see it cut up and shipped overseas to make a car that would get blown over by a plow...


----------



## vplow

NSDOT;907269 said:


> Nice to see the pics of those old Scots! I drove that wrecker a couple of times. Those pictures are taken at our main provincial base at Miller Lake, near Halifax.


Do you guys run the 4wds throughout the province or are there certain areas where they are concentrated? I assume the Scots would all be long gone by now?

Moving to the west, anyone know if there are any 4wds left at Transport NB? They used to have Walters but all I see now are International and Ford tandems and the graders. Somewhere on the Hanks Truck Pictures site, same as those Nova Scotia pics, there is a pic of a Transport NB Scot tandem if anyone cares.


----------



## vplow

So did the older blue NYSDOT trucks have any yellow striping on the back of the body (or the sander?)? And did the blue stripes show up from the beginning on the first yellow trucks (Mack, Brockway, etc.) or did that come later?



> Originally Posted by lfc387
> 70-72, Fleetstar International 2110
> 73-75, Mack
> 76 Bockway
> 77 ford L9000
> 78 mack
> 79-80 Intl 2574
> 81 mack
> 82-89 ford L9000
> 90-05 Intl 2574
> 06-Present Mack Granite
> 
> 2574 most reliable especially 97-99
> 
> I am an area supervisor and have :
> 1997 INTL single wing
> 1998 INTL 4x4 double wing
> 2002 INTL single wing
> 2003 INTL single wing
> 2007 Mack Tandem w/ underbelly single wing
> 2000 INTL small dump 10' western plow


----------



## NSDOT

vplow;908705 said:


> Do you guys run the 4wds throughout the province or are there certain areas where they are concentrated? I assume the Scots would all be long gone by now?
> 
> Moving to the west, anyone know if there are any 4wds left at Transport NB? They used to have Walters but all I see now are International and Ford tandems and the graders. Somewhere on the Hanks Truck Pictures site, same as those Nova Scotia pics, there is a pic of a Transport NB Scot tandem if anyone cares.


There are still 4wds in different parts of the province, ( I'll have to do some research and find out how many). Policy lately is replace them with 6wds. Most operators I've talked with are not in favor of this.


----------



## NSDOT

And yes the Scots are all gone, and all our FWD s, (that's the brand I mean)


----------



## NSDOT

Western Star pushing


----------



## NSDOT

Oshkosh shelving


----------



## risin187

*need salt*

City of Buffalo ny


----------



## Plow Chaser

Yakima, Washington


----------



## Kuzanut

Wow seeing trucks without wings plowing as a team reminds me of northern NJ during a storm. They contract out most of the secondary roads to landscapers and anyone else with a truck that has a plow 8' and bigger. You see a lot of tree company trucks in my area. ( i live right on the NY/NJ border)


----------



## Len90

Kuzanut;909858 said:


> Wow seeing trucks without wings plowing as a team reminds me of northern NJ during a storm. They contract out most of the secondary roads to landscapers and anyone else with a truck that has a plow 8' and bigger. You see a lot of tree company trucks in my area. ( i live right on the NY/NJ border)


Nothing beats the NJDOT contracts to the dump truck brigade. It is very surprising to see that many town trucks or DOT trucks together in some of these pictures. Most NJDOT trucks I've ever seen together once was three during one of the blizzards in 2005/2006. I personally feel this thread needs some NJDOT truck pictures.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Phenominal plow video!


----------



## dkletti8

Here is a few pics of our small fleet. The first is a 07 International, The second is a 08 Shakeliner and the last is our 74 Oshkosh. The last pic is from last Wednesday when I was sent out with the Osh to pull the others from the ditch when we got 14"


----------



## dkletti8

Here is an inside picture of the Osh


----------



## vplow

Plow Chaser;910609 said:


> Phenominal plow video!


Cool vid, like the trash can scene! That is some NASTY soupy looking snow though!


----------



## vplow

NSDOT;909423 said:


> Western Star pushing


Very nice!


----------



## vplow

Len90;909890 said:


> Nothing beats the NJDOT contracts to the dump truck brigade. It is very surprising to see that many town trucks or DOT trucks together in some of these pictures. Most NJDOT trucks I've ever seen together once was three during one of the blizzards in 2005/2006. I personally feel this thread needs some NJDOT truck pictures.


Yeah it's pretty ridiculous, parades of contractor tandems and teh roads are still a skating rink They'd be better off with a few more guys on teh state payroll and a few more trucks. Mostly, we'd be better off if they wouldn't just throw salt on top of the snow and make slippery slush until there is 2 or 3" of snow already on the interstate, and then call the trucks back in from salting to start mounting up the plows as anothe rinch falls on the road. If they'd saddle up BEFORE teh storm and drop the plows after the first inch, everybody would get home sooner and safer. With all due respect to anyone here who might work for NJDOT or be an NJDOT contractor, it's pretty bad at times and seldom as good as NYSDOT or PennDOT. So far this winter seems even worse than usual with the budget crisis. I'm sure the issue is higher up the chain, it's not the drivers or the local supervisors, it's what somebody in some office somehwere tells them to do. Probably somebody in Trenton thinks what works down in Mercer Co. should work in Warren or Sussex just as well (not). NJDOT actually has some nice trucks, I just wish sometimes they made better use of them and less use of the contract rigs and drivers! (or whoever/whatever they use, at least be proactive instead of reactive)

Anyway, if I get a chance to dig some up I'll put some NJ pics up sometime.


----------



## TommyMac

vplow;911298 said:


> Yeah it's pretty ridiculous, parades of contractor tandems and teh roads are still a skating rink They'd be better off with a few more guys on teh state payroll and a few more trucks. Mostly, we'd be better off if they wouldn't just throw salt on top of the snow and make slippery slush until there is 2 or 3" of snow already on the interstate, and then call the trucks back in from salting to start mounting up the plows as anothe rinch falls on the road. If they'd saddle up BEFORE teh storm and drop the plows after the first inch, everybody would get home sooner and safer. With all due respect to anyone here who might work for NJDOT or be an NJDOT contractor, it's pretty bad at times and seldom as good as NYSDOT or PennDOT. So far this winter seems even worse than usual with the budget crisis. I'm sure the issue is higher up the chain, it's not the drivers or the local supervisors, it's what somebody in some office somehwere tells them to do. Probably somebody in Trenton thinks what works down in Mercer Co. should work in Warren or Sussex just as well (not). NJDOT actually has some nice trucks, I just wish sometimes they made better use of them and less use of the contract rigs and drivers! (or whoever/whatever they use, at least be proactive instead of reactive)
> 
> Anyway, if I get a chance to dig some up I'll put some NJ pics up sometime.


Believe me brotha its not just Jersey....I live in the Boston area & plowed for a local town a few years ago & they would refuse to call in any subs unless there was 4" on the roads allready, it was rediculous it would take an hour to go 11 miles to get to the town barn...Now, I plow for Mass-Highway & they call in the plows very quick It's alot betta


----------



## TommyMac

vplow;911277 said:


> Cool vid, like the trash can scene! That is some NASTY soupy looking snow though!


:laughing: Iv'e had that problem all to often were these "Turkeys" put there trash cans out in the road not in there damn driveway


----------



## vplow

TommyMac;911338 said:


> Believe me brotha its not just Jersey....I live in the Boston area & plowed for a local town a few years ago & they would refuse to call in any subs unless there was 4" on the roads allready, it was rediculous it would take an hour to go 11 miles to get to the town barn...Now, I plow for Mass-Highway & they call in the plows very quick It's alot betta


NJ has sort of the opposite problem... County roads vary by County, but around here the NW Jersey Counties are usually pretty good. Towns/townships... extremely variable, but generally not as good as Towns in NY, probably comprable to typical PA. As an example of the variability, I know of numerous occasions where the town my uncle works for will be out plowing plowing but where I live, 10 miles away, they are either not out at all or only running around salting with the plows not even mounted on the trucks. The lower level of service is somehwat acceptable when you consider that these are local roads that aren't generally being travelled for long distances or high speed anyway... ut there are some nasty hills and curves that always cause problems.

But the state roads are usually downright treacherous for extended periods of time in almost every storm. The level of service on the secondary state highways might almost be OK, but the interstates are just accidents waiting to happen (well, actually, more like happening- as the case may be). They just try to throw salt at the problem until the snow is 4" deep, so by then youv'e got a nice slippery slushy layer on the pavement under all that snow. Then they can't plow effectively because the traffic is so tied up due to the poor conditions and the accidents (admittedly, the typical "Jersey driver" is NOT at all NJDOT's fault!) so it takes 12 hours to get a major interstate cleaned up after a typical 4-6" snowfall.


----------



## TommyMac

Hey V-Plow does NJDOT hire subs


----------



## ManorD24

Got say NYSDOT does a good job at trying to keep up with the state roads that i travel on during an event.( Rt 25, Rt 25A, & Rt 110) When ever they are expecting a storm i see them out before the flakes start flying pre-salting the roads, and as soon as it starts to accumilate they are scraping. Usually they lose the road during heavy daytime events, especially the evening rush, as the traffic just kills them i'm sure. Also most events they are running tandem, if not three or four, guess depending on the road and such.
The town here uses alot of subs and they are good about calling them out at 2 inches. Even 1-3" events they call them out. Then again this is long island, lots of roads, houses, people, and complainers. Only thing with the town is they dont us straight salt, so they can get a snow pack on side roads that will last awhile.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Still Picking Up Leaves*

Raritain Twp Nj
Truck 27


----------



## TommyMac

Plow Boss;911798 said:


> Raritain Twp Nj
> Truck 27


Do they run stainless or aluminum dump bodies & do you know the specs on there trucks


----------



## Len90

vplow;911298 said:


> Yeah it's pretty ridiculous, parades of contractor tandems and teh roads are still a skating rink They'd be better off with a few more guys on teh state payroll and a few more trucks. Mostly, we'd be better off if they wouldn't just throw salt on top of the snow and make slippery slush until there is 2 or 3" of snow already on the interstate, and then call the trucks back in from salting to start mounting up the plows as anothe rinch falls on the road. If they'd saddle up BEFORE teh storm and drop the plows after the first inch, everybody would get home sooner and safer. With all due respect to anyone here who might work for NJDOT or be an NJDOT contractor, it's pretty bad at times and seldom as good as NYSDOT or PennDOT. So far this winter seems even worse than usual with the budget crisis. I'm sure the issue is higher up the chain, it's not the drivers or the local supervisors, it's what somebody in some office somehwere tells them to do. Probably somebody in Trenton thinks what works down in Mercer Co. should work in Warren or Sussex just as well (not). NJDOT actually has some nice trucks, I just wish sometimes they made better use of them and less use of the contract rigs and drivers! (or whoever/whatever they use, at least be proactive instead of reactive)
> 
> Anyway, if I get a chance to dig some up I'll put some NJ pics up sometime.


I have to agree with you. I have found that it could take the state a day to get the roads to what they should be like a couple hours after a plowable snow event. I personally don't understand the thinking of just wasting money by throwing tons of salt down when there is enough to just plow. I have noticed recently that they are mounting the plows ahead of time for the most part. However, I think they pay attention to the forecast too much of the time and are never prepared for anything that is more than what is expected. 
By where I live, I have noticed that the county does okay and the towns really only care about the bigger roads. The tertiary roads will only get plowed out at the end of a storm through a third party contract.

Well here is one from my stash of the NJDOT doing what it does best...


----------



## TommyMac

Len90 do those 6 wheelers with the tailgate spreader do a decent job spreading material or what???? I dont know why Mass-Highway doesn't run that set-up it seems like you could get more material in the dump body than a V-Box....


----------



## Len90

TommyMac;912164 said:


> Len90 do those 6 wheelers with the tailgate spreader do a decent job spreading material or what???? I dont know why Mass-Highway doesn't run that set-up it seems like you could get more material in the dump body than a V-Box....


That is pretty much the only set-up that the NJDOT runs. From what I have seen, they do a decent job. I personally think it is a good quick set-up and is relatively effective. Since it is mounted off to the side, the truck is almost able to get two full lanes of traffic covered.


----------



## TommyMac

Len90;912177 said:


> That is pretty much the only set-up that the NJDOT runs. From what I have seen, they do a decent job. I personally think it is a good quick set-up and is relatively effective. Since it is mounted off to the side, the truck is almost able to get two full lanes of traffic covered.


Yea...That's what I thought I like the tailgate set-up alot but no one has it in Mass that plows for Mass-Highway or even local towns....Oh Well......It's an awesome set-up seen you can put 8 yds in a 10' body....I run a 10 yd sander in the back of a tank/MACK 10 wheeler...LOL....And stuffs always breaking on it all them damn moving parts & chains & solenoids...etc

Oh & do you know if NJ DOT hires subs...


----------



## Kuzanut

Don't hold me to this but i believe that most of the sub work is handed out by the local towns.


----------



## TommyMac

Kuzanut;912326 said:


> Don't hold me to this but i believe that most of the sub work is handed out by the local towns.


Oh Ok.....The DOT must have enough trucks for plowing....Thanks


----------



## fordplowdude

NJDOT does hire subs.I know a lot of guys that run there tandems for the state.


----------



## TommyMac

fordplowdude;912372 said:


> NJDOT does hire subs.I know a lot of guys that run there tandems for the state.


Are 10 wheelers all they hire,Is there a website for NJ DOT snow & ice


----------



## Plow Boss

TommyMac;911812 said:


> Do they run stainless or aluminum dump bodies & do you know the specs on there trucks


There aluminum bodies 
I don't know there specs


----------



## NSDOT

Bad day on 82662


----------



## vplow

From what I see, MOST of the interstate plowing in NJ is done by contractors. Typically a group of 5 or 6 tandems working together. Most of the contrcator trucks do not have spreaders, but some do. Frequently a DOT tuck or two will follow (loosely?) the group of contractor rigs spreading salt. Mostof the salting is done by DOT trucks. But then other times you'll see a DOT truck plowing alone, or maybe 2 together.

Fortunately, on the secondary state rods (i.e., non-interstate) at least in the NW part of the state it's mostly DOT trucks and DOT crews. I won't say they do a great job, but considering they keep these roads inat least as good a shape as the Interstates des[ite much less traffic, it's not too bad...


----------



## vplow

NSDOT;912861 said:


> Bad day on 82662


Do tell us more of what hapened here! Hope the driver was OK.


----------



## Plow Boss

Who said Nj doesn't run Oshkosh trucks
http://wcbstv.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## oshkosh619

NSDOT;912861 said:


> Bad day on 82662


He rolled an Oshkosh P series.... an *OSHKOSH P SERIES*?????!! HE SHOULD BE *SHOT*!!!!

Seriously, I hope the operator wasn't seriously injured


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Boss;913754 said:


> Who said Nj doesn't run Oshkosh trucks
> http://wcbstv.com/video/[email protected]


Go to Cornell's website, you'll see some sweet Oshkosh MPT's being set up for duty in Rockland county:

http://www.cornellequipment.net/images/100_0599.jpg
http://www.cornellequipment.net/images/100_0601.jpg
http://www.cornellequipment.net/images/100_0605.jpg
http://www.cornellequipment.net/images/100_0592.jpg


----------



## RONK

Great pictures thanks.Whats the reason for the matte black hoods on the Oshkosh trucks?


----------



## NSDOT

All our trucks have matte black hoods for reflection/glare. The operators on that truck were not hurt badly, I was on that truck that winter, off sick that day. The box on the rear of the truck is ballast, we cut it off, snigged it out, new used cab, and back plowing in short order.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT trucks out in force today,calling for up to 8 inches.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

More PennDOT.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

My grandson was busy taking the pics while I drove.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another nice pic he took.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more nice pic .


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One last photo from today.


----------



## marc7676

*mass highway/dpw equiptment*

Hello All,

If anyone out there sees an ex mass dpw tandem oshkosh around during the blizzard event, please let me know where you saw it so i can get some pictures.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Where's all the photos New Englanders???!!!


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found online*

Hunterdon Cty


----------



## WingPlow

Plow Chaser;916280 said:


> Where's all the photos New Englanders???!!!


i was all set yesterday....had the camera with me for a change and was planning many pics for you guys but.............

at an inch and a half, they would be like the storm.......not impressive at all


----------



## mercer_me

1990 Ford L8000


----------



## mercer_me

1995 4900 Series International


----------



## NSDOT

Another pic of the Western Star


----------



## Plow Boss

Hunterdon Cty Nj


----------



## powerstroker11

2 videos a buddy of mine recorded in the winter of 2008-2009 of NYSDOT plowing and sanding. Not real exciting but pretty cool i think. 
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid18.photobucket.com/albums/b146/bkwarrior12/HPIM0574.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid18.photobucket.com/albums/b146/bkwarrior12/HPIM0577.flv


----------



## TommyMac

powerstroker11;918328 said:


> 2 videos a buddy of mine recorded in the winter of 2008-2009 of NYSDOT plowing and sanding. Not real exciting but pretty cool i think.
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid18.photobucket.com/albums/b146/bkwarrior12/HPIM0574.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid18.photobucket.com/albums/b146/bkwarrior12/HPIM0577.flv


Thanks for posting those vids I thought it was exciting....Does NY prewet there salt


----------



## powerstroker11

yes they do, calcium chloride


----------



## TommyMac

powerstroker11;918393 said:


> yes they do, calcium chloride


And they run the conveyor in the dump body....Thats popular in Mass ive noticed....I like the tailgate set-up myself too


----------



## powerstroker11

since 2003 they run flow and dumps, so yes the chain in the body. from 2003-2005 all internationals with steel bodies, they were running a cross chain to a spinner for side discharge. from 2006- present they went to macks and stainless steel bodies with the discharge in the rear


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ready To Roll*

Hillsborough Twp nj


----------



## TommyMac

Plow Boss;920374 said:


> Hillsborough Twp nj


Are the Chevy/GMC Kodiak's popular in your area...What style spreaders do they run...I'm a ford guy but I really like those Kodiaks


----------



## mercer_me

TommyMac;920577 said:


> Are the Chevy/GMC Kodiak's popular in your area...What style spreaders do they run...I'm a ford guy but I really like those Kodiaks


My uncle has 2 GMC Top KIcks they work great for plowing.


----------



## TommyMac

mercer_me;920836 said:


> My uncle has 2 GMC Top KIcks they work great for plowing.


I bet & I hear they have a nice tight turning radius...Do you guys run spreaders....I've driven an old International 4700 6 wheeler & was impressed with it & it's a hell of alot easier plowing town streets in a 6 wheeler than a 10 wheeler or tri-axle


----------



## mercer_me

TommyMac;920917 said:


> I bet & I hear they have a nice tight turning radius...Do you guys run spreaders....I've driven an old International 4700 6 wheeler & was impressed with it & it's a hell of alot easier plowing town streets in a 6 wheeler than a 10 wheeler or tri-axle


My uncle uses V box spreaders on his Top Kicks.


----------



## TommyMac

mercer_me;920923 said:


> My uncle uses V box spreaders on his Top Kicks.


Are the trucks under CDL 26,000 GVW....What tranny/engine combo are they


----------



## colemantrucks

*Walter snow fighter on Ebay*

Somebody needs this!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1939...d2QQitemZ140368066770QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks


----------



## Plow Boss

TommyMac;920577 said:


> Are the Chevy/GMC Kodiak's popular in your area...What style spreaders do they run...I'm a ford guy but I really like those Kodiaks


I wouldn't't say they are popular, maybe the Sterling's are but there is really a little of everything - GMC , Internationals, Peterbilts, , Ford L8000,Sterlings & Mack
That truck has a Henderson body on it. Most run with a v box


----------



## WingPlow

we had a storm a few years ago, my IH went into the shop for tranny issues and ended up with a Kodiak as a loaner for the rest of the storm

i couldnt get used to it at all...felt like i was driving a pickup truck the way the cab was laid out


----------



## mercer_me

TommyMac;920929 said:


> Are the trucks under CDL 26,000 GVW....What tranny/engine combo are they


One of his Top Kicks is under CDL 26,000 GVW and the other one is over CDL 26,000 GVW. The small one is an automatic and the bigger one is a standard. I'm not sure what brand of trannys or engine make and size they are.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Manchester Vt*

Found online


----------



## WingPlow

just want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas...have a fun and safe day tomorrow


----------



## TommyMac

And a MERRY CHRISTMAS to you...stay off the egg nog....I should talk


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I just wanted to post this PennDOT action shot and wish everone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## fatboyNJ

here is a pre-storm shot of our newest truck from last weekend


----------



## ultimate plow

some from this past storm


----------



## TommyMac

JIM SHERRY;924375 said:


> I just wanted to post this PennDOT action shot and wish everone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.


Thanks for the pics...I like them plow lights I want to do something like that on the Mack I drive.....MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## TommyMac

ultimate plow;925457 said:


> some from this past storm


Nice pics man...Are the undertailgate spreaders popular on the 10 wheelers in your area


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;924375 said:


> I just wanted to post this PennDOT action shot and wish everone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.


Great shot Jim!!!! Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I need to go find some plows soon!


----------



## crash444

Plow Boss;923889 said:


> Found online


Just wondering if anyone new the cutting edge angle on this plow looks like it is rolled over a lot...


----------



## lfc387

The angle is extremely aggresive. Be careful.


----------



## powerstroker11

you cant sweat the small sh*t lol


----------



## mercer_me

ultimate plow;925457 said:


> some from this past storm


What is that guy pushing?


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;927112 said:


> What is that guy pushing?


1/2" aggregate!


----------



## TommyMac

Plow Chaser;927135 said:


> 1/2" aggregate!


Or is it 3/8 mix :laughing:....It's like Mass-Highway they wont let us go home until the roads are wet & black cleared cub-curb....it's great more hours


----------



## Art Beach

TommyMac;927147 said:


> Or is it 3/8 mix :laughing:....It's like Mass-Highway they wont let us go home until the roads are wet & black cleared cub-curb....it's great more hours


I wish that was the case here in Michigan, with all the cut backs (use as little salt as possible and no going out early to get ahead of traffic) we had about 4" of hard pack bottom on all our roads.We got 1/2 inch of rain christmas eve and christmas day so today we had 850 miles of ice.


----------



## TommyMac

Art Beach;927414 said:


> I wish that was the case here in Michigan, with all the cut backs (use as little salt as possible and no going out early to get ahead of traffic) we had about 4" of hard pack bottom on all our roads.We got 1/2 inch of rain christmas eve and christmas day so today we had 850 miles of ice.


My route I plow is exactly 17.5 miles of 2 lane highway round trip & Mass-Highway uses 2 10 yd sanders with prewetting systems & run both of them out each run....That is a waste


----------



## lfc387

I could do that run with 6 tons of salt.


----------



## powerstroker11

ok Mr. NYSDOT highway supervisor! lol


----------



## TommyMac

lfc387;928740 said:


> I could do that run with 6 tons of salt.


That by rights would be closer to the correct amount....If you figure 500lbs per 2 lane mile x17.5miles =8,750lbs or around 4.5yds


----------



## Art Beach

TommyMac;927432 said:


> My route I plow is exactly 17.5 miles of 2 lane highway round trip & Mass-Highway uses 2 10 yd sanders with prewetting systems & run both of them out each run....That is a waste


my route is 53 lane miles about 15 are county primary's and the rest is township local roads. We use to treat our primary's solid but this year we have cut back to just hills curves and intersections. I cleared the dickie john yesturday and I have traveled over 2700 miles so far this winter and used 101 tons and 530 gallons of brine, but 12 of that was when I had to unload to get on the hoist to change the cutting edges on the belly blade.The trucks the run on the state hwy's run 400- 450 a lane mile.


----------



## TommyMac

Art Beach;928947 said:


> my route is 53 lane miles about 15 are county primary's and the rest is township local roads. We use to treat our primary's solid but this year we have cut back to just hills curves and intersections. I cleared the dickie john yesturday and I have traveled over 2700 miles so far this winter and used 101 tons and 530 gallons of brine, but 12 of that was when I had to unload to get on the hoist to change the cutting edges on the belly blade.The trucks the run on the state hwy's run 400- 450 a lane mile.


Thats exactly my point....how bad Mass is at wasting material...run out 20+yds/40,000lbs of material on each run is rediculous....And the salt is treated with mag...It's only money, they will just raise the taxes...OH WELL

I like to see what how other states & towns are applying material anybody else have anymore info


----------



## lakeeffect

We apply 240# per lane mile of straight salt on each pass. If it is snowing 3 or 4" per hour where we are having trouble keeping up we cut back to 120#.


----------



## TommyMac

lakeeffect;929412 said:


> We apply 240# per lane mile of straight salt on each pass. If it is snowing 3 or 4" per hour where we are having trouble keeping up we cut back to 120#.


Thats what Mass-Highway says to apply 240-1 lane,480-2 lane,720 3- lane miles.....But we use the old style "Salt Mizer" I think it's made buy dickie john, so the driver judges how far he wants to spread & how much he wants to apply


----------



## crash444

Art Beach;928947 said:


> my route is 53 lane miles about 15 are county primary's and the rest is township local roads. We use to treat our primary's solid but this year we have cut back to just hills curves and intersections. I cleared the dickie john yesturday and I have traveled over 2700 miles so far this winter and used 101 tons and 530 gallons of brine, but 12 of that was when I had to unload to get on the hoist to change the cutting edges on the belly blade.The trucks the run on the state hwy's run 400- 450 a lane mile.


You have any Pictures of the Belly Blade? I have never seen one before other than some pictures on the web but they don't really show a lot of how they work. I am in western NY and they are unheard of maybe I would like to try one out in the future. Thanks


----------



## DareDog

city here uses just salt town uses just sand with a little bit salt they use a lot of sand one time went 2 miles to plow got back truck was almost like a ups truck lol


----------



## mainplower

lakeeffect;929412 said:


> We apply 240# per lane mile of straight salt on each pass. If it is snowing 3 or 4" per hour where we are having trouble keeping up we cut back to 120#.


Do you use road temp. at all to change the amount you put out?


----------



## Art Beach

crash444;929926 said:


> You have any Pictures of the Belly Blade? I have never seen one before other than some pictures on the web but they don't really show a lot of how they work. I am in western NY and they are unheard of maybe I would like to try one out in the future. Thanks


Hey crash I have some pic's back on pg 187 tread 3732 but they don't show to much of the blade. I could not imagine running with out one we don't have trip plows so we don't put the plows down on the ground they are left up about 2'". The belly blades are great for cleaning intersections and cleaning up hard pact and they actually will do a good job up to about 6" more if it's not to wet. If the wind isn't blowing I will drop my plow in aturn around or a parking lot and run the center's and then pick it back up to run the shoulders, you can make lot better time if your not carrying that hunk iron onthe front of the truck. A local town dpw never put's plow on,they will just blade to the curb and when they get caught up they use a loader with a one way plow and get up one the curb. I hope this helps I will get some close ups when I get my camara going again.


----------



## DareDog

Who was i today???


----------



## DareDog

plowchaser rember that new truck town of vernon got this yr?

here it is in action!!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## BigLou80

marc7676;915950 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If anyone out there sees an ex mass dpw tandem oshkosh around during the blizzard event, please let me know where you saw it so i can get some pictures.


Think I might have seen one today in franklin county. I even know who owns it and where its parked


----------



## BigLou80

TommyMac;928961 said:


> Thats exactly my point....how bad Mass is at wasting material...run out 20+yds/40,000lbs of material on each run is rediculous....And the salt is treated with mag...It's only money, they will just raise the taxes...OH WELL
> 
> I like to see what how other states & towns are applying material anybody else have anymore info


its ******* obscene the amount of salt mass highway uses. It wastes money rots out our cars and posions of rivers and streams. If I ever have free time I want to introduce legislation to curtail the use of salt by mass highway.

One day a lunch a few years back I looked out to see 3 mass highway subcontracted tri axles go by and all three were salting and plowing, just lay the salt down and plow it right off.


----------



## sidthss

> You have any Pictures of the Belly Blade? I have never seen one before other than some pictures on the web but they don't really show a lot of how they work. I am in western NY and they are unheard of maybe I would like to try one out in the future. Thanks


Almost never see any of the county trucks around here with the frontblade on, almost always running the belly blade.


----------



## lakeeffect

mainplower;930236 said:


> Do you use road temp. at all to change the amount you put out?


To an extent, at night we cut back to 120 usually or if its subzero with no sun we cut back to 120.


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;930615 said:


> plowchaser rember that new truck town of vernon got this yr?
> 
> here it is in action!!


Awesome!!! Glad to see they finished that Granite.


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;930617 said:


>


Route 69 in Rome!! I heard Camden has a pretty good fleet of plows, I've tried stopping by before, but it was all locked up.


----------



## crash444

Art Beach;930342 said:


> Hey crash I have some pic's back on pg 187 tread 3732 but they don't show to much of the blade. I could not imagine running with out one we don't have trip plows so we don't put the plows down on the ground they are left up about 2'". The belly blades are great for cleaning intersections and cleaning up hard pact and they actually will do a good job up to about 6" more if it's not to wet. If the wind isn't blowing I will drop my plow in aturn around or a parking lot and run the center's and then pick it back up to run the shoulders, you can make lot better time if your not carrying that hunk iron onthe front of the truck. A local town dpw never put's plow on,they will just blade to the curb and when they get caught up they use a loader with a one way plow and get up one the curb. I hope this helps I will get some close ups when I get my camara going again.


Thanks Art Beach. I have looked at that picture before. I will be looking forwarded to seeing some close up pictures of that set up.


----------



## DareDog

me as plow chaser again lol


----------



## DareDog

saw this ex turin truck near c-ville(constableville) look like its used to plow a driveway now,


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

Keep on playing my role this winter!!! Great stuff, especially that old Oshkosh! I heard up in Turin there's a few gems tucked away here and there.


----------



## EXCAVATE49

*Massdot*



biglou80;930714 said:


> its ******* obscene the amount of salt mass highway uses. It wastes money rots out our cars and posions of rivers and streams. If i ever have free time i want to introduce legislation to curtail the use of salt by mass highway.
> 
> One day a lunch a few years back i looked out to see 3 mass highway subcontracted tri axles go by and all three were salting and plowing, just lay the salt down and plow it right off.


this is all very simple just like the folks that manage massdot they all think that us contractors that do snow and ice are making way i say way to much per hour so they try and bust our balls by having the combos constantly on the road putting out material and plowing it up again, its a vicious circle.
The other thing that cracks me up is the liquid application. I am in district 5 and they really try and combo the storms to death before they call in the plows
the other thing any suggestions made by contractors are almost laughed at
they don't trust us and they especially don't trust each other


----------



## SnowMatt13

The county I work in wants all material applicators to be licensed, public and private.
Would be governed by a county ordinance with fines if you are caught spreading without.....


----------



## TommyMac

SnowMatt13;935309 said:


> The county I work in wants all material applicators to be licensed, public and private.
> Would be governed by a county ordinance with fines if you are caught spreading without.....


Mass says that the spreaders are supposed to be calibrated to spread 240 1 lane /480 2 lane/ 720 3-lane miles @ 25mph.....the combo I ran the speedo cable was broke back in 1988 & been like that since new...........Mass-Highway in my area doesn't even run 6yd -6 wheelers on the main trunk which are only 17-18 mile routes the only 6 wheeler ive seen was runnin the ramps & exits.....What else do you expect from the state....A route that should use 1 6yd 6wheeler they run 2 10yd 10 wheelers


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Mack in action today after a 3 inch snowfall.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack in action today,this one a triaxle clearing the shoulder.


----------



## TommyMac

JIM SHERRY;935951 said:


> Another PennDOT Mack in action today,this one a triaxle clearing the shoulder.


Do they run spreaders on the tri axles


----------



## Plow Chaser

A friend of mine sent me these photos from Constantia, NY.


----------



## WingPlow

i could never understand why towns would spend all that money
buying new trucks and put a frame mounted spreader on it,
seems to me it would be a more worthwhile purchase if you
could use the truck year round


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;936182 said:


> i could never understand why towns would spend all that money
> buying new trucks and put a frame mounted spreader on it,
> seems to me it would be a more worthwhile purchase if you
> could use the truck year round


They'll take it off and put the dump back on. I've seen so many towns that one year they insert the spreader into the dump box, next year they'd mount it to the frame, year after that, back to the slide in.


----------



## WingPlow

Plow Chaser;936248 said:


> They'll take it off and put the dump back on. I've seen so many towns that one year they insert the spreader into the dump box, next year they'd mount it to the frame, year after that, back to the slide in.


okkkkk.......thats even more bizzare


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;936339 said:


> okkkkk.......thats even more bizzare


I agree. I saw it first hand with the town I grew up in with their Paystar.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

TommyMac;935957 said:


> Do they run spreaders on the tri axles


Yes they do run spreaders,here is a photo of the rear of that rig that I took moments earlier.


----------



## crash444

Plow Chaser;936248 said:


> They'll take it off and put the dump back on. I've seen so many towns that one year they insert the spreader into the dump box, next year they'd mount it to the frame, year after that, back to the slide in.


Do you know if there is a reason they take the dump body off? We just slide ours in the dump box.


----------



## tbrownell

I think the main reason they unmount the box and mount in a spreader is to keep the salt out of the box. there are quite a few muni's around here that do that with their older trucks but a lot of them are switching over to multipurpose stainless dump boxes that have built in spreaders on the rear gate on all their newer ones


----------



## lfc387

tbrownell;936618 said:


> I think the main reason they unmount the box and mount in a spreader is to keep the salt out of the box. there are quite a few muni's around here that do that with their older trucks but a lot of them are switching over to multipurpose stainless dump boxes that have built in spreaders on the rear gate on all their newer ones


I have heard it said that they bolt a spreader to the frame to get the payload weight lower to the ground. I would just slide it in or do a combo body myself.


----------



## crash444

lfc387;936629 said:


> I have heard it said that they bolt a spreader to the frame to get the payload weight lower to the ground. I would just slide it in or do a combo body myself.


Truck has to real light in the rear when empty with the sander bolted to the frame. I feel the dump box at least is acting like ballast when i am heading back to the shop. I have a new truck coming in a few weeks and that will have an all season body on it and from here on out I will not buy another truck without an all season body.


----------



## Art Beach

crash444;936576 said:


> Do you know if there is a reason they take the dump body off? We just slide ours in the dump box.


we run frame mounted v-box's on about 1/2 of our fleet the rest we run do-alls or radial dumps. I guess the goal is to have the fleet with between 1/4 and 1/2 with regular dump box for summer and v-box spreader.The reason for the regular dump boxes is they don't like to put hot mix or rocky stuff in the radial dumps.The reason we use frame mount verse slide in is they say it is to top heavy. They did try it on one truck a few years back and didn't like it. We are the only ones around here that do use the the frame mount's except maybe a few county's use them on 5/th wheel trucks.


----------



## smokybear

Hi,I work for a small Highway dept. in Northern Westchester ,NY and we change bodies every winter. It takes about a week to change over 6 trucks.The reason we do it,is it is easier to clean the trucks after every storm and we can carry more material.


----------



## TommyMac

Art Beach;937203 said:


> we run frame mounted v-box's on about 1/2 of our fleet the rest we run do-alls or radial dumps. I guess the goal is to have the fleet with between 1/4 and 1/2 with regular dump box for summer and v-box spreader.The reason for the regular dump boxes is they don't like to put hot mix or rocky stuff in the radial dumps.The reason we use frame mount verse slide in is they say it is to top heavy. They did try it on one truck a few years back and didn't like it. We are the only ones around here that do use the the frame mount's except maybe a few county's use them on 5/th wheel trucks.


That's what alot of the Mass-Highway subcontractors run as combo's.....A tractor & they have a steel plate with a 5th wheel pin in the middle that has the sander mounted to the plate, it's a nice set-up....I run an old Mack R-Model 10 wheel dump truck with a slide in sander, believe me with 58,000lb camelback rears it doesn't feel top heavy @ all


----------



## WingPlow

smokybear;937271 said:


> Hi,I work for a small Highway dept. in Northern Westchester ,NY and we change bodies every winter. It takes about a week to change over 6 trucks.The reason we do it,is it is easier to clean the trucks after every storm and we can carry more material.


how can you carry more material ??..the sander only holds so much weather its in the dump body or mounted on the frame

seems like an awful lot of work to go thru for no real gain..at least IMO


----------



## Art Beach

TommyMac;937308 said:


> That's what alot of the Mass-Highway subcontractors run as combo's.....A tractor & they have a steel plate with a 5th wheel pin in the middle that has the sander mounted to the plate, it's a nice set-up....I run an old Mack R-Model 10 wheel dump truck with a slide in sander, believe me with 58,000lb camelback rears it doesn't feel top heavy @ all


oh I understand with the weight issue, we do alot of plowing were the the ground is not so level, say where there is a drifting problem we will make two or three passes on the shoulder, in a lot of place's we are way out side the right of way.We used to do this all with the 4-wheel drives, but as they get replaced they are replacing them with tandems. We use to take the blower out and hit our drift area's also, but we just don't have the crew for that to happen much anymore we're down about 9 guy's in the last 4 year's. It seems that there are alot of things that work at other place's that they think just will not work for us,it took me 4 years begging to get a do-all for putting down shoulder gravel, it has saved enough gravel to pay for it's self twice over


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County DPW 495*

This week I had the opportunity of visting the Aurora Barns (on Ellicot Road) of the Erie County DPW and found 2 (yes two) Oshkoshes hiding among the fleet of White/GMC/Volvoes. The one (495) is a 1982 and is a beast! And then 458 (The Grinch) is a 2002! Plow Chaser, I know you hate the colors, but Erie County has the best trucks hands down!
The guys told me that that 495 is the best truck there, with all of the new trucks they have. It is a 2 shifter (high/low) and takes skill to drive. But it is made to push snow! 458 is in immaculate shape and is hidden behind a Gradall and a old A-Car "mud truck" (I sob). 
Thanks to the guys who let me and my girlfriend (she is very patient) in to take pictures, you are the best (I gave them the web site).


----------



## Autocar19003

*The Grinch!*

This is the Grinch! Erie County 458. 
It is a 2002 Oshkosh with a Everest right hand fixed main plow and shelfing (cable) wing!
I have to admit, this is a beautiful truck. meant for nothing else but to plow the hills of southern Erie County (Cole Rd, Sherff Rd, Omphalius Rd, Boston Ridge Rd, etc) 
All are near and dear to my heart!
Thanks guys for letting me take pictures!!!


----------



## Autocar19003

*More of the EC DPW*

I took a lot of pictures!
This was just after a LES storm, so they were cleaning trucks up. 
There is a row of White/GMC/Volvo taking a nap!!!


----------



## Autocar19003

*East Concord Sno Go (EC DPW)*

In talking to the guys at the Ellicott Road Barn, they told me that East Concord Had a Oshkosh with a Snogo Blower on it (517). It was in the upper garage getting ready for work!


----------



## Autocar19003

*more Erie County*

Plow Chaser hates the color, but this is a row of Autocars put out to pasture at East Concord.. They are definitly "Old Iron"! The plows are out behind the shop!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County F550*

It was sitting in front of the garage.. I had to take a picture!
I think that is an Everest one-way!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County 556*

Liz and I found this on in the lower garage at East Concord. Mint condition 2002 P-Series!
Same age as the "Grinch"!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;938156 said:


> Plow Chaser hates the color, but this is a row of Autocars put out to pasture at East Concord.. They are definitly "Old Iron"! The plows are out behind the shop!


No, I don't hate those colors, I think they are great. They are pretty much they same as the county highway department I grew up with. The yellow and green. I think Erie Co's is just a little more bold. I love the Erie Co fleet!! Great pics man, go get more!!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Nys dot*

I have a question that I do not know if anyone can answer, but I'll try..
In driving from Orchard Park to Bingamton (20A, 390, 17) yesterday we saw at least 25-30 NYS DOT Macks and Internationals.How many plow trucks does NYS DOT have? It has to be the largest fleet in the country. 
Just asking...


----------



## WilliamOak

Here are a few I snapped before going in to the restaraunt they were parked at to get some breakfast.


----------



## Autocar19003

*I wish!*



Plow Chaser;938167 said:


> No, I don't hate those colors, I think they are great. They are pretty much they same as the county highway department I grew up with. The yellow and green. I think Erie Co's is just a little more bold. I love the Erie Co fleet!! Great pics man, go get more!!


Ryan:
I wish I could take more, but I am back in Ardmore where we don't use Viking's, Everests or Wausaws!!!!
Our snow removal plan is adding salt and waiting for the temperature to rise!!!!!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Old Military Oshkosh*

We found this old Oshkosh p-series with a rollover plow behind the Mckinley Mall in Hamburg NY. It is an old rebuilt USAF unit that got sold as surplus. 
There is a bunch of these floating around NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;938170 said:


> I have a question that I do not know if anyone can answer, but I'll try..
> In driving from Orchard Park to Bingamton (20A, 390, 17) yesterday we saw at least 25-30 NYS DOT Macks and Internationals.How many plow trucks does NYS DOT have? It has to be the largest fleet in the country.
> Just asking...


From the NYSDOT website:

NYSDOT directly maintains 34,000 lane miles of state highway during the winter, with the remaining 9,000 lane miles maintained by 180 municipalities under contract with the Department. To keep the roads clear, NYSDOT relies on 4,000 full- and part-time employees split into shifts as necessary, allowing for 24-hour-a-day, seven-day-a-week operations. Snow fighting equipment used by the Department includes 1,380 large plow trucks and 320 bucket loaders, which are used to scoop salt or mixtures of sand and salt into plow trucks for spreading on the highway. Additional equipment, including large snow blowers, is available when conditions warrant.

I'm thinking it is the biggest in the country.


----------



## Len90

Looks like NYS DOT has NJ DOT beat hands down. Unless you count the contractor back-up. These numbers are actually very interesting. 
http://www.state.nj.us/transportation/about/winter/resources.shtm


----------



## oshkosh619

Autocar19003;938108 said:


> This week I had the opportunity of visting the Aurora Barns (on Ellicot Road) of the Erie County DPW and found 2 (yes two) Oshkoshes hiding among the fleet of White/GMC/Volvoes. The one (495) is a 1982 and is a beast! And then 458 (The Grinch) is a 2002! Plow Chaser, I know you hate the colors, but Erie County has the best trucks hands down!
> The guys told me that that 495 is the best truck there, with all of the new trucks they have. It is a 2 shifter (high/low) and takes skill to drive. But it is made to push snow! 458 is in immaculate shape and is hidden behind a Gradall and a old A-Car "mud truck" (I sob).
> Thanks to the guys who let me and my girlfriend (she is very patient) in to take pictures, you are the best (I gave them the web site).


*GREAT* pics Autocar!! # 495 is one mean looking P Series. It doesn't surprise me that it's the favorite of the bunch. FYI, #' 458 and the later shot of # 556 are _*MPT*_ Series trucks, _not_ P Series as identified (this can be determined by both the size and shape of the chromed radiator housing, and the fact that they have hexagonal shaped openings on the driver side hood for the air cleaner. This is a signature feature of the MPT not found on the P. While similar in styling, the MPT is smaller than the P, quite noticable when side-by-side). Those are great looking trucks, and I like the color scheme too. It's nice to see some variations on the common one-color DPW vehicles sometimes.


----------



## Autocar19003

*P-Series vs MPT*

Thanks Oshkosh, I always forget about the MPTs.
Besides the MPT being smaller than its big brother (the P-Series) are there any other differences?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;938156 said:


> Plow Chaser hates the color, but this is a row of Autocars put out to pasture at East Concord.. They are definitly "Old Iron"! The plows are out behind the shop!


Does Erie Co. have any of the old Autocar DCs left?? I saw a bunch up for auction last month and wonder if they are getting rid of all of them.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Autocar DC*

Yes, they do, but they are mostly spares and reserves. (like the 2 I found at Hamburg last winter) There were 3 behind the Ellicott Road barn that had plows and spreaders on them, but were definitly not for daily use. East Concord did not have any of them at all. 
The ones that were for aution at Chestnut Ridge are mostly still sitting there. They did not sell or have not been picked up. A buddy of mine told me that the trucks that did sell all went for under $350. Last week there were 3 DCs and on 10 wheel Constructioner still there.


----------



## Nozzleman

JIM SHERRY;936387 said:


> Yes they do run spreaders,here is a photo of the rear of that rig that I took moments earlier.


That looks like the KME Fire Apparatus Factory in the background. I've been there a half dozen times while we had trucks built. Am I correct?


----------



## smokybear

WingPlow;937360 said:


> how can you carry more material ??..the sander only holds so much weather its in the dump body or mounted on the frame
> 
> seems like an awful lot of work to go thru for no real gain..at least IMO


Ok,when they are in the body they should only be level with the screens,but when they are mounted on the frame you can heap it up because you are minus the weight of the dump body.As for the work to put them on, 6 bolts,2 hydraulic lines and 2 electrical plugs,the body is off.The sander has 6 bolts,3 hydraulic lines and 2 electrical plugs and the sander is on. Anybody can do that.


----------



## ejb40

the one picture is the staging area at darion lake state park for equipment brought in for the oct storm we had a few years ago in wny, i know they are not pushing snow but gives you a idea of the amount of snow fighting eqipment ny has it was impressive to see in person


----------



## firemanmarc

This is from behind the wheel....Cleaning up after a little lake effect. marc


----------



## Autocar19003

That is an amazing shot. I think we can all agree that NYS DOT has the most plows....
Anyone else want to way in?


----------



## lfc387

*Nysdot*

NYS has close to 1400 Large trucks at this time Statewide. That does not include a couple hundred medium duty and small trucks. I am pretty sure it is the largest plow fleet in the country. The region I work in (R-8) is the largest in the state with close to 230 large trucks.


----------



## powerstroker11

i thought region 8 was second largest? not 1st


----------



## TommyMac

smokybear;938930 said:


> Ok,when they are in the body they should only be level with the screens,but when they are mounted on the frame you can heap it up because you are minus the weight of the dump body.As for the work to put them on, 6 bolts,2 hydraulic lines and 2 electrical plugs,the body is off.The sander has 6 bolts,3 hydraulic lines and 2 electrical plugs and the sander is on. Anybody can do that.


6 wheelers maybe but not real 10 wheelers, you cant overload a Mack dump truck with 58 rears


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Nozzleman;938818 said:


> That looks like the KME Fire Apparatus Factory in the background. I've been there a half dozen times while we had trucks built. Am I correct?


Yes you are correct,thatis the KME PLANT, I am a worker for them, I build the custom cabs for the fire trucks in plant 1.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

We had 1 to 3 inches overnite,but today we had alot of drifting because of high winds.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Loading the trucks today.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

More pics from today.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One of the Macks from today.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo from the shed.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One of the Granites clearing RT903.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of a mack working on RT903.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One of the older trucks waiting for work.


----------



## TommyMac

Cool pics....Do ya have any 6 wheeler pix


----------



## JIM SHERRY

It sure is nice to have a brother in law and a bunch of good buddies working for PennDOT,making these photos happen.


----------



## firemanmarc

I had fun today pushing back... Marc


----------



## TommyMac

Good to see I'm not the only one who likes pushin back....It's fun to see how far you can throw that snow.....Nice truck by the way


----------



## JIM SHERRY

TommyMac;939545 said:


> Cool pics....Do ya have any 6 wheeler pix


No single axles today but if you look back through some of my older posts you will find a bunch of sterling and macks.


----------



## lfc387

You thought wrong. Region 8 has the most routes and trucks. Reg 1 was counting what they had parked in the back. I will get better numbers.


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;939550 said:


> It sure is nice to have a brother in law and a bunch of good buddies working for PennDOT,making these photos happen.


Good stuff Jim!!!


----------



## Len90

Amazing pictures Jim. Those trucks looks like they have been working overtime as of late. Does PennDOT ever wash them or will they wait until the temps rise to just hose the trucks down?


----------



## Autocar19003

*PA Trucks*

Jim, great pictures. I was driving up on 81, 380 and 22 on Thursday and saw a bunch of Granites. 
What is PennDOT using for plows? 
The plows look as beefy as NY, but the frames and wings look quite a bit less so?
Does any one know?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Len90;940069 said:


> Amazing pictures Jim. Those trucks looks like they have been working overtime as of late. Does PennDOT ever wash them or will they wait until the temps rise to just hose the trucks down?


Yes they keep them pretty clean,they all will get pulled in the garage and get cleaned up.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Autocar19003;940284 said:


> Jim, great pictures. I was driving up on 81, 380 and 22 on Thursday and saw a bunch of Granites.
> What is PennDOT using for plows?
> The plows look as beefy as NY, but the frames and wings look quite a bit less so?
> Does any one know?


I think most of the front plows on the trucks Im around are Valks with some of the new Granites having new Monroes. Im not sure about the wings,I think they are Tenco set ups.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another shot of one of the Granites.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another Granite getting loaded up with salt.


----------



## tls22

two from the blizzard.....going down rt 22 west


----------



## MatthewG

JIM SHERRY;940320 said:


> Another Granite getting loaded up with salt.


Where is this stock pile? You are only a stones throw away from me and i dont recognize this camp.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

MatthewG;940620 said:


> Where is this stock pile? You are only a stones throw away from me and i dont recognize this camp.


This stock pile is on RT903 in Unionville by the transfer station dump,just up a few miles from Jim Thorpe.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A shot from the transfer station road.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found online today*

Oswego Cty Plow


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found online today*

Niagara Ny


----------



## vplow

tls22;940477 said:


> two from the blizzard.....going down rt 22 west


Plowing snow with a SCANIA is just NOT OK!!!

now, THAT being said, isn't it cute that they've got their reversible blades angled so that they're scraping the snow off the edge of the road back into the traffic lanes???!!!!


----------



## DareDog

this plowchasing is fun :salute::waving:


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## Kuzanut

DareDog, where do you live? obviously CNY?


----------



## DareDog

yep CNY i live 30 miles east of syracuse oneida area.


those pics were taken on 46 and 49


----------



## oshkosh619

Autocar19003;938659 said:


> Thanks Oshkosh, I always forget about the MPTs.
> Besides the MPT being smaller than its big brother (the P-Series) are there any other differences?


The primary difference is the physical size, but there are also other important differences such as capacity. The MPT, which is only available in a 4x4 configuration (the P can be had in 4x4, 6x6 and 4x4 w/unpowered tag axle) has a maximum GVWR of 41,000 lbs. It's axle ratings are 18K front and 23K rear (there are optional 26K and 30K rear axles available). By comparison, the P has GVWR ranging from 50,600 lbs (P-2526) all the way up to 83,000 lbs (P-2558). The P axle ratings range from 25K front/26K rear, up to 25K front/58K rear.

The MPT is available with two engine choices; a 285 HP Cummins ISC-285, or an optional 315 HP (governed to 300 HP) Cummins ISC-315. The P uses Caterpillar C-13 ACERT engines with standard HP rating of 380 HP, and optional ACERT engines rated at 430 and 470 HP respectively.

Both share the same 72" wide cab. Interestingly, both also share a 158" wheelbase on the respective 4x4 versions. The MPT however, is 13" shorter from bumper to back of cab than the P. It is also about a foot shorter in height from the ground to the cab roof.

Both models are available with ALL STEER all-wheel steering and a host of other options. Both can be equipped with manual or automatic gearboxes. The MPT has optional suspension upgrades for left and right wing plows, while the P's suspension is capable of handling wings w/o upgrade.

The MPT was designed to specifically meet the needs of municipalities that may have limited space which could not house the larger P series, nor have the requirements or need for the capacity of the P series.

The MPT is just as tough a truck as it's bigger brother, but in a more managable size. It seems popular in NJ, as I've seen a few counties that run them. The Port Authority of NYNJ also runs MPT's as well as P's at some of their facilities.


----------



## powerstroker11

lfc387;939872 said:


> You thought wrong. Region 8 has the most routes and trucks. Reg 1 was counting what they had parked in the back. I will get better numbers.


OOOOOOOO ok, i learn something new everyday! 
Here is New Years Eve Snow Storm, NYSDOT trucks getting lined up for salt around 9am :bluebounc


----------



## Uncle Herb

DareDog;941345 said:


> yep CNY i live 30 miles east of syracuse oneida area.
> 
> those pics were taken on 46 and 49


Sweet, I live 30 miles of Oneida in East Syracuse. :waving:


----------



## Kuzanut

Oh man i miss East Syracuse i went to ESF. even worked at the Dewitt home depot for 3 years..


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;941345 said:


> yep CNY i live 30 miles east of syracuse oneida area.
> 
> those pics were taken on 46 and 49


See if you can get in to Griffis AFB and see what they are plowing the runways with!!


----------



## Plow Boss

Here is a link to a nice shot of a Oshkosh - the picture must be protected it would not allow me to save it
http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2010/01/cny_sure_knows_how_to_handle_s.html


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Boss;944708 said:


> Here is a link to a nice shot of a Oshkosh - the picture must be protected it would not allow me to save it
> http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2010/01/cny_sure_knows_how_to_handle_s.html


I was able to get it


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found online*

Here are a couple more


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online*

Here is another


----------



## powerstroker11

where were those loaders with the plows?


----------



## NSDOT

Fun day out


----------



## lfc387

New Ulster County DPW Highway truck


----------



## Kuzanut

NSDOT;945103 said:


> Fun day out


Isn't that the same truck that you posted pictures of rolled over in a ditch?


----------



## NSDOT

Yup, that was the same truck the following year.


----------



## NSDOT

Pulling out the Western Star, lots of good natured abuse going on!


----------



## DareDog

plow chaser territory............


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;946453 said:


> plow chaser territory............


I'm not far from Highway 49! I'm hoping to get to the snow this weekend!


----------



## DareDog

my buddy took those pics when he was out there last week.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Dryden Ny*

Got from a friend


----------



## Plow Boss

powerstroker11;944797 said:


> where were those loaders with the plows?


Niagara Falls Ny


----------



## Ford-101

First is a sterling tri axle and the other is IH paystar


----------



## Ford-101

here is some at our town


----------



## MaineF250

Lets see if this works, here is my new work truck in the last little storm we had


----------



## MaineF250

Here's my old one at the beginning of the year. She was a tough old truck but the new one is nice and comfy to drive for 40 hours.


----------



## TommyMac

MaineF250;953421 said:


> Lets see if this works, here is my new work truck in the last little storm we had


Awesome pix & truck.....Is it yours....What size blade is that


----------



## MaineF250

no I don't own it, I work for the town and just drive it, I enjoy all the fun without making the payments. It's an 11' reversable front blade and a 10' wing. The gear was built by Tenco New England. Here is about a month ago right after it came in. Hope it snows so she gets some use this winter, so far we are getting skunked in the snow department this year.


----------



## TommyMac

It isn't 4x4 is it....What does it have in it for a rear axle "23,000" or something & how about front axle "14,000" or higher.....Man I want to plow with it, I bet it's a hell of a lota more comfortable then a Mack Tri-Axle..... LoL


----------



## bacwudzme

Scarborough Public Works!!!! what is your route? Outter Broadturn?


----------



## TommyMac

bacwudzme;953454 said:


> Scarborough Public Works!!!! what is your route? Outter Broadturn?


Scarborough.....nice people & town, I ran a race @ Beech Ridge Speedway this past year


----------



## MaineF250

Its night and day compared to my old volvo,it is so comfortable. I believe it has a 16k pound front ax and a 26k rear with a detroit mechanical locker. They overbuilt this one, most of the other 6wheelers are 7400's, this one is a 7500 with the bigger engine. It's not 4wd but I have Zero traction issues with it so far, and chains if I need em.


----------



## bacwudzme

TommyMac;953460 said:


> Scarborough.....nice people & town, I ran a race @ Beech Ridge Speedway this past year


Which one im there most Saturdays and thusdays I live less then 10min from there I help out a guy that does Pro Series and the PASS Tours.


----------



## TommyMac

bacwudzme;953468 said:


> Which one im there most Saturdays and thusdays I live less then 10min from there I help out a guy that does Pro Series and the PASS Tours.


PASS is a hell of a series, I like to go to Thompson Speedway to watch them....But I ran a dwarf car during the 4 cylinder nationals in August & that was it, but the people were so nice & fun as hell to camp out with


----------



## TommyMac

MaineF250;953467 said:


> Its night and day compared to my old volvo,it is so comfortable. I believe it has a 16k pound front ax and a 26k rear with a detroit mechanical locker. They overbuilt this one, most of the other 6wheelers are 7400's, this one is a 7500 with the bigger engine. It's not 4wd but I have Zero traction issues with it so far, and chains if I need em.


I loved plowing with a 6 wheeler, you cant beat the turning radius & the traction, I miss that old 4900 series International I plowed with....I now run a Mack Tri-Axle dump, what a moose 227"wb, 17' dumpbody & crappy traction.....

Good Luck with that truck it will definately serve you well & cross your fingers for more snow


----------



## MaineF250

bacwudzme;953454 said:


> Scarborough Public Works!!!! what is your route? Outter Broadturn?


Some of broadturn, all of dunstan and right down to the water, I split it with another truck


----------



## MatthewG

Ugh, I dont think your rear defroster is working......


----------



## MaineF250

MatthewG;953488 said:


> Ugh, I dont think your rear defroster is working......


The strobes and lights on the rear are all LED now, so they don't make enough heat to melt the snow, its kind of a new concept to me so I forgot


----------



## bacwudzme

MaineF250;953485 said:


> Some of broadturn, all of dunstan and right down to the water, I split it with another truck


Nice Im finishing up a house i help built Down in Pine Point. I bet you know my back up guy he is a commercial clam digger. Maroon F-150 with a Blizzard and the back up back up black 1500 reg cab shortbox clear tail lights. Nice to meet you neighbor:waving:


----------



## bacwudzme

Ill add to Maine250 his town has by far the nicest Fleet to any town around them. And Scarborough keeps the roads nice keep them SPW trucks commin!


----------



## MaineF250

bacwudzme;953582 said:


> Nice Im finishing up a house i help built Down in Pine Point. I bet you know my back up guy he is a commercial clam digger. Maroon F-150 with a Blizzard and the back up back up black 1500 reg cab shortbox clear tail lights. Nice to meet you neighbor:waving:


I have seen both those trucks cruising around town, it's a pretty small world eh? Look forward to seeing you on the road, i'll keep an eye out for ya:waving:


----------



## bacwudzme

Im the F-350 with a Fisher There is a guy that has a truck like mine, that has a Blizzard He frames in Chamberlins developments. I know of him, but everyone gets us confused.


----------



## mainplower

MaineF250;953449 said:


> no I don't own it, I work for the town and just drive it, I enjoy all the fun without making the payments. It's an 11' reversable front blade and a 10' wing. The gear was built by Tenco New England. Here is about a month ago right after it came in. Hope it snows so she gets some use this winter, so far we are getting skunked in the snow department this year.


Great looking truck f250 ! Hows that new city manager working out ??? I think you will like the truck after you learn all the little tricks to them!


----------



## Art Beach

MaineF250;953449 said:


> no I don't own it, I work for the town and just drive it, I enjoy all the fun without making the payments. It's an 11' reversable front blade and a 10' wing. The gear was built by Tenco New England. Here is about a month ago right after it came in. Hope it snows so she gets some use this winter, so far we are getting skunked in the snow department this year.


Really nice looking truck, good luck with it,I like the dot bar on the back and the ladder set up. What is that red thing under the dump box it looks like maybe it's somthing to strap the sander down with. We switched for the paystar model the 7600 workstar,so far with good results. They went to a smaller motor and are claiming about double the fuel mileage.


----------



## MaineF250

the red thing is a body vibrator, it's a monster and works real great when sand is stuck in the hopper. So far so good on the truck, it is real strong and the motor and tranny seem to be matched perfectly


----------



## Plow Chaser

Angle your blade!!!


----------



## MaineF250

yeah, and he needs more weight on the toe of that wing, it's not scraping at all.


----------



## NSDOT

Another shot of a blower


----------



## TommyMac

MaineF250;955272 said:


> yeah, and he needs more weight on the toe of that wing, it's not scraping at all.


I think he's talkin about the guy on the youtube clip.....


----------



## NSDOT

try again dummie


----------



## MaineF250

TommyMac;955279 said:


> I think he's talkin about the guy on the youtube clip.....


me too, notice the toe is either not all the way down, or isnt balanced well therefore the wing isn't really doing much to help him.


----------



## OldCrow

Hey Maine, I like the truck. Been looking at the Internationals to replace our Ford F-800. She's a great truck but showing her age. I'm going to put it in our budget for next year. Any idea on the total cost?


----------



## MaineF250

OldCrow;956044 said:


> Hey Maine, I like the truck. Been looking at the Internationals to replace our Ford F-800. She's a great truck but showing her age. I'm going to put it in our budget for next year. Any idea on the total cost?


Well the entire setup (minus getting the body painted) was 150,000. It was 75k for the chassis and 75k for the rest. My town likes maintenance-free trucks so the body is entirely stainless. I am sure you could shave a few bucks off the price if you got a steel body too.


----------



## TOM SHAND

*FWD and Oshkosh Plows*

I have searched most of this thread and am interested in any photos of FWD or Oshkosh plows from any area of New York. Both the Town of Orangetown and Town of Ramapo in southern New York operated large fleets of FWD plows. Many thanks!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Oshkoshes and FWD*

Is that they Tom Shand?????

Tom, I posted some Erie County Oshkosh from North Collins and Ellicott Rd barns a couple of pages back.
I can remember seeing a couple FWDs at the Mckinley mall about 10 years back, but they were not there 2 weeks ago when I was over there. I am not sure if Brown's trucking has the contract from Benzing Road in OP, but they were no where to be found.

Glad you joined us on here..
We are having a Seagrave problem in our town!!!!


----------



## TOM SHAND

*FWD and Oshkosh Plows*

Thanks! I am headed down to southern NY and home to see a few later this week.


----------



## lakeeffect

I have posted several on this thread way back of Oshkoshs and FWDs up here on the Tug Hill


----------



## Plow Chaser

Mass Pike from a cell phone!


----------



## TommyMac

Plow Chaser;958570 said:


> Mass Pike from a cell phone!


Nice pix....Do you have any Mass-Highway shots


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another Mass-Pike. That's all I got for the Pike. I was out there this past summer and wasn't able to shoot photos. A pregnant wife can sometimes strongarm plow photo taking!!


----------



## Jelinek61

Plow Chaser;958570 said:


> Mass Pike from a cell phone!


That truck is awesome, nice find.


----------



## BigIron

*Kentucky snow plowing...*

Kentucky is one of those states that has always had mixed feelings about snow removal. Most years they just waited a day or two for it to melt, until 1994 when it snowed 18" and didn't melt for a week. Many companies threatened to move out of state unless the KyDOT got decent snow removal equipment... and so they decided to go the contractor route. The state pays dump truck owners to equip their rigs with plows and sanders and calls them when needed. Seems to have worked out pretty well. I'm wondering if that is a common arrangement in other states.

John


----------



## Len90

Common for NJ. The state contracts a few dump trucks to equip with salt spreaders and they are called upon every time it snows. The state also contracts dump trucks to be equipped with snow plows. The companies that receive the contracts will usually set the mounts on the trucks around November. They are only called upon if there is a few inches. I believe the state supplies the equipment, but I am not sure on that.

Here is are some pictures for good measure:
First up is a state contracted salt spreader from the 12/19-12/20 storm. This is right by Rutgers University. Spreader was in the shoulder and roadway has two lanes. He was easily hitting the left lane, but using WAY too much material. 









Next up is some dump trucks waiting for enough accumulation on the road to beign their work on 12/19









Here, is a year or two old shot of a dump truck making a pass following a storm. Part of a 4 truck convoy. 









Finally, one taken on the GSP. NJ also hooks up plows to cement mixers. Taken on 12/20


----------



## iamhere

I'll bet he has a great view of the blade


----------



## ch973934

Not only mixers but oil trucks too...I wonder how that works...


----------



## OldCrow

Never thought of one of those front discharge mixers. That must be great to plow with. Great visibility and no engine noise.


----------



## Plow Chaser

It is amazing that they will slap a blade on just about anything in NJ. The oil truck blows me away. Talk about a hazard, empty or not.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I don't remember where I found this pic, but plenty of FDMs with plows there!


----------



## LON

actually a new left-over


----------



## LON

it's a 2008 w/ an Allison


----------



## TommyMac

LON;960391 said:


> it's a 2008 w/ an Allison


What size steer tires are those.....315/80R22.5.......How do you like them


----------



## LON

a 2009 F450 V10 that we did for our local municipality


----------



## LON

another of Knox Boro F450


----------



## LON

2010 f550 v10


----------



## LON

Glade Twp - Warren Co F550 6.4 diesel


----------



## 05Duramax073

That is a badass looking truck


----------



## LON

Smethport Boro GMC 5500


----------



## LON

have you tried a new Winter Razor carbide cutting edge to shave the snow xysport


----------



## LON

don't think I've posted this wing truck before


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;960147 said:


> It is amazing that they will slap a blade on just about anything in NJ. The oil truck blows me away. Talk about a hazard, empty or not.


I thought it was a water truck for a construction contractor. And yeah, NJ will make a plow fit on almost anything!


----------



## Duncan90si




----------



## TommyMac

Duncan90si;960903 said:


>


I always wanted to plow with a cabover.....That's the only type of plow truck/machine I havent used yet


----------



## oshkosh619

Jelinek61;958657 said:


> That truck is awesome, nice find.


If you like those, pop over to Flickr.com and check out my photostream (oshkosh619). I took a bunch of large-format pics of one of those exact '03 Oshkosh P's (along with older Oshkosh's) at the Weston 'Pike complex on X-Mass eve 2008.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## lfc387

LON;960533 said:


> don't think I've posted this wing truck before


Post some side shots of that wing and include manufacturer info.


----------



## fatboyNJ

Len90;959731 said:


> Common for NJ. The state contracts a few dump trucks to equip with salt spreaders and they are called upon every time it snows. The state also contracts dump trucks to be equipped with snow plows. The companies that receive the contracts will usually set the mounts on the trucks around November. They are only called upon if there is a few inches. I believe the state supplies the equipment, but I am not sure on that.
> 
> Here is are some pictures for good measure:
> First up is a state contracted salt spreader from the 12/19-12/20 storm. This is right by Rutgers University. Spreader was in the shoulder and roadway has two lanes. He was easily hitting the left lane, but using WAY too much material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is some dump trucks waiting for enough accumulation on the road to beign their work on 12/19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, is a year or two old shot of a dump truck making a pass following a storm. Part of a 4 truck convoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, one taken on the GSP. NJ also hooks up plows to cement mixers. Taken on 12/20


from what i hear the state does own all the plows and mounts that the subs use...they are delivered early fall and then picked up mid spring...

that last set of pix is a local company from where i live, the first truck i belive is their on site fuel truck....i bet after a few hours in that mixer and you start getting real cramped and sore


----------



## Plow Chaser

I have a good brother in law, he sends me stuff like this!!! NYSDOT plowing in Central, NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And back at my old neighborhood.


----------



## Len90

fatboyNJ;962161 said:


> from what i hear the state does own all the plows and mounts that the subs use...they are delivered early fall and then picked up mid spring...
> 
> that last set of pix is a local company from where i live, the first truck i belive is their on site fuel truck....i bet after a few hours in that mixer and you start getting real cramped and sore


Interesting. I was never sure how the equipment got from the state to on the trucks. I had assumed the state installed it on the trucks. Confirming that as a tanker really adds another reason to keep back from the snow plows. I just wonder what it was filled with to counter weight.

Plow Chaser, great videos!


----------



## BigIron

*Canadian conga line plowing...impressive!*


----------



## ConnorExum

somm;175851 said:


> the 1963 Walter Snow Fighter!


Do you won that awesome Walter or is it someone elses'??? Love the Walter Snowfighters.


----------



## ConnorExum

wfd44;194129 said:


> A friend of mine has a Walter Sno Fighter which I got the chance to drive summer before last at the Antique Truck Show. No blade no wings and no snow (it was in July) but definitely a beast and a half. Detroit 6-71 power two transmissions + two sticks for transfer case, diff locks too (I think), levers for blade and wings, basically a forest inside the cab. You pretty much tached it out and shifted and double clutched by ear. About a half mile of shift linkage for the main box so any little bit of slop is amplified 10 fold at the stick. What a beast - what a blast too.


Walter Trucks don't transfer cases unless they Walter Junior Models and then it only had the small Cummins 180hp engine. The Walter used three differentials in the system to transfer power: one each axle and one in the transmission itself. The differentials were not lockable either, they used a proportional torque system. Basically they had worm gears that divided the power between the two half-shafts if one slipped the other side locked and was given all the power. Hence the name 100% Positive Traction, the truck could divide the driving power between all wheels, one side of the truck or just to one wheel if necessary. They are truly a magnificent piece of machinery. Also the Walters never had a two-stick transmission they were either 5spds or 6spds with Lo, 2,3,4 Hi or L,2,3,4,5, H. Also there isn't much shifting linking linkage in the Walter gearbox, the transmission is directly under the gear shift. Now this is if the gearbox is factory original or rebuilt at the factory. It would be rare to see a Walter with a manual gearbox that is not Walter made in the full size model. The Junior Models had a Spicer 5spd medium duty unit, and models with automatic transmissions used Allison.

However, they are awesome and I've driven a FBCS model with Cummins 250Hp wish I had bought it but the next day it was sold out from under me. I've also driven a ACUS model with a 335hp Cummins but he wanted too much money for it.


----------



## powerstroker11

Plow Chaser;962278 said:


> I have a good brother in law, he sends me stuff like this!!! NYSDOT plowing in Central, NY.


nice videos!!!!!!!!!xysport


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

*Sanilac County (MI)*

The guys at the county garage let me take a few pictures of their latest and greatest. This truck has a twin that I missed my one and only chance to get a picture of. 
The mechanics and manager there in the shop are some real sharp cookies when it comes to building their trucks. They start with just the cab and chassis and build them up from there. Some real good fabricators !


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

*Sanilac County (MI)*

A few more. Too bad Navistar doesn't offer the butterfly hoods anymore... Memories... 
The wing, plow and SS spreader/dump body was sitting outside. Not sure who manufacures the dump body, but it has a conveyor down the center that pulls the salt to the front onto another transfer conveyor, then onto the spinner behind the cab on the drivers side just ahead of the belly blade. Can't say I'll miss the trucks running down the road with the dump box up.. always seemed dangerous to me. I actually saw one hit a traffic signal one night. The guy kept going.. what a show !
(BTW.. this happened in Wayne County not Sanilac  )


----------



## Kuzanut

Do they use the joysitck to control the plows?


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

I will have to ask, I know it controls the plow, but I believe it also controls the belly blade, the spreader and possibly the wing. It is a Force control system, the joystick is CAN diven and controls solenoids that are located behind the cab on the driver's side. With the Aluminum cabs on the Paystar, they have to renforce the floors of the cab to support the joystick consol etc... The "new" paystars cabs will only be made of steel.


----------



## firemanmarc

Hello.. That joystick runs the bed hoist controls on our trucks.. The little buttons on top run the plow and wing plows. Little directional touch pads.. Personnally I hate them.. We keep having problems with the computer locking up, when this happens one loses everything. They sure do look like better than the ones our prisoners build.... Marc


----------



## ConnorExum

The Ultimate Video of Walter N Model Truck plowing.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey does anyone have more or know where i can find more movies of Walters pushing snow?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;968852 said:


> Hey does anyone have more or know where i can find more movies of Walters pushing snow?


That Town of Kirkland one is probably the best out there. You can find a few others on Youtube, but not too many online. I hoping to get a VHS/DVD burner soon so I can put up the video from the late 1930s of the Walters in upstate NY. It's a classic for sure.


----------



## Kuzanut

Plow chaser, did you ever get a chance to visit Jerry Johnson down in Marathon off rt 81? He's got 8 Walters in his fleet. (http://www.roodness.com/walter.html) I stopped in about 3 years ago.


----------



## Austin Machine

''Hey does anyone have more or know where i can find more movies of Walters pushing snow?''

I was messing around and put a few vids up on youtube last year plowing with my Walter on our farm roads. Look for Walter Snow Fighter Vid # 1 through 4 I have plowed with it twice this week ...so far! I love mine it works really good for my needs around here.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

ConnorExum;964438 said:


> The Ultimate Video of Walter N Model Truck plowing.


Thank you for posting !!!!!!!


----------



## Kuzanut

I've seen them, looks like you have a nice place. Just a quick question. Have you ever had a snow storm where your walter struggled? or does it just keep chugging no matter..



Austin Machine;969122 said:


> ''Hey does anyone have more or know where i can find more movies of Walters pushing snow?''
> 
> I was messing around and put a few vids up on youtube last year plowing with my Walter on our farm roads. Look for Walter Snow Fighter Vid # 1 through 4 I have plowed with it twice this week ...so far! I love mine it works really good for my needs around here.


----------



## deere615

Penn dott truck I saw a couple storms back-was the first time I ever saw them using sand around here, everything is usually salt


----------



## Austin Machine

''I've seen them, looks like you have a nice place. Just a quick question. Have you ever had a snow storm where your walter struggled? or does it just keep chugging no matter..''

Thanks for the kind words about our family farm. As far as the Walter goes it will pretty much keep on chugging no matter. I usually wait until the storm has spun itself out before I go out to plow, that way there is more to play with. Thats the fun part about having it I don't worry about how much it snow's except when have a off season and I don't get to use it .... it is really a fun old truck! Every thing I plow is dirt roads so I have to be careful not to hook the end of the wing in unfrozen ground on the edges of the road and skate the truck sideways. I'm always going fairly slow so it's not a big deal on reasonably flat ground, but it can become a BIG deal in a hurry getting crossed up on one of the hills I have to plow. The trick is if it hooks the wing and begins to spin & skate side ways take some of the load off by picking the wing up QUICKLY and the the truck will regain it's forward bite and continue forward. You can't let it spin to much or it will break the tire chains. Usually the front ones.


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Sale*

Online Auction 
http://www.obenaufauctionsonline.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?obenauf43/category/ALL


----------



## bigc1301

Do alot of places use the belly blades on trucks? DO they work anybetter or just for breaking ice up. I use to run a grader for the county and it worked great for ice but that was about it


----------



## Art Beach

bigc1301;971055 said:


> Do alot of places use the belly blades on trucks? DO they work anybetter or just for breaking ice up. I use to run a grader for the county and it worked great for ice but that was about it


I think every where in Michigan uses the belly blades. They are very handy in my opinion, we run heavy duty plows with no trip springs, so we don't run them right on the ground the belly blade will clean up the rest and I believe it cleans up alot more cleaner, you can also adjust the amount off down pressure you use. The mole boards on the new blades that we have been getting the last 10 yrs are taller so they work great in snow up too about 8" depending how wet it is. I will alot of time if it is not drifting drop my front plow in a turn around or a parking lot and run my centers out, and then pick it back up to run the shoulders, you can make alot better time with out that big hunk of iron hanging off the front of the truck.I was going to post some pic's but it is all way's covered up by snow and you can't see it real well. There are some great pic's on that orange truck that is being build on this same page. The only draw back that I can see is you don't have the clearance under the trunk you would have if you didn't have one


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was up in the Sierras today chasing the blowers!! More to come...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another from today,


----------



## WingPlow

i'd love to see that stuff working first hand...

how much did they get so far this week with those storms ?


----------



## bigc1301

Thanks Art. See the pics of them on here just never seen one in person or in use


----------



## ConnorExum

COLOFIREMAN;969544 said:


> Thank you for posting !!!!!!!


Your welcome.


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;971613 said:


> i'd love to see that stuff working first hand...
> 
> how much did they get so far this week with those storms ?


Those blowers are insane. I may not have the Walters and trucks of the east that I love out here, but the big blowers make up for it.

The Sierras got anywhere from 5 to 10 feet. It's alot of snow, but I have seen more up there than what I saw today. Time for some skiing!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some action in the Sierras and South Lake Tahoe today.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More of the Caltrans snow removal on Highway 50 in the Sierras.


----------



## Plow Chaser

IH 4900 and 7400 in South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## WingPlow

what a beautiful place that lookslike
i'd love to see that much at once sometime in my life

whats the story with loading the dump trucks...its lookslike they windrow
everything to the center on the road then haul it all out ??


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;972197 said:


> what a beautiful place that lookslike
> i'd love to see that much at once sometime in my life
> 
> whats the story with loading the dump trucks...its lookslike they windrow
> everything to the center on the road then haul it all out ??


Down in the city of South Lake Tahoe Caltrans plows the main arteries. Since there is a centerlane for turning and sidewalks and business on both sides of the road, they plow it to the middle and then load it out. And if there is a break in the weather, they actually sweep the roads in the winter. The environmentalists are nuts up here.


----------



## WingPlow

do they still use salt/sand or do they use straight salt ?


----------



## EJK2352

Art Beach;971141 said:


> I think every where in Michigan uses the belly blades. They are very handy in my opinion, we run heavy duty plows with no trip springs, so we don't run them right on the ground the belly blade will clean up the rest and I believe it cleans up alot more cleaner, you can also adjust the amount off down pressure you use. The mole boards on the new blades that we have been getting the last 10 yrs are taller so they work great in snow up too about 8" depending how wet it is. I will alot of time if it is not drifting drop my front plow in a turn around or a parking lot and run my centers out, and then pick it back up to run the shoulders, you can make alot better time with out that big hunk of iron hanging off the front of the truck.I was going to post some pic's but it is all way's covered up by snow and you can't see it real well. There are some great pic's on that orange truck that is being build on this same page. The only draw back that I can see is you don't have the clearance under the trunk you would have if you didn't have one


I take it that you are employed by the Michigan DOT ????


----------



## Plow Chaser

I know they don't use a lot of salt, but there are a few salt barns out there. I don't know for sure, but it seems to be a decomposed granite mixture with sand. It's very course and gritty.


----------



## Art Beach

EJK2352;972355 said:


> I take it that you are employed by the Michigan DOT ????


No I work for a county road commission in the north west part of the lower penninsula. We take care of the highway's under contract for the state. mdot only has a dozen or so facility's in the state the rest is contracted out to the county's or local town's


----------



## WingPlow

here's a paystar AWD from a town not to far from mine


----------



## crash444

My new town truck I will be driving....2010 Mack Granite MP7 405Hp, Tenco plow equipment with side dump


----------



## crash444

Couple more pictures I just got the Truck yesterday I know the date is not right on the Photos. I can't wait for some snow now


----------



## crash444




----------



## Art Beach

crash444;976040 said:


>


very nice looking truck crash love the look of those mack's I havn't been able to get any pic's of the belly blades there is some pic's on pg 205 post 4085


----------



## crash444

Art Beach;976124 said:


> very nice looking truck crash love the look of those mack's I havn't been able to get any pic's of the belly blades there is some pic's on pg 205 post 4085


Thanks Art Beach. I have looked over those Pictures many time's those belly blades look like a nice set up. In five years when I replace the next truck I will be looking into that set up more


----------



## mercer_me

crash444;976027 said:


> My new town truck I will be driving....2010 Mack Granite MP7 405Hp, Tenco plow equipment with side dump


What does it got for a transmition?


----------



## crash444

mercer_me;976201 said:


> What does it got for a transmition?


Eaton Fuller 8LL, 46,000 Meritor Rears 4.89 gearing with Air Ride suspension


----------



## mercer_me

crash444;976463 said:


> Eaton Fuller 8LL, 46,000 Meritor Rears 4.89 gearing with Air Ride suspension


The 8LL seams to work realy well for plow trucks. My uncle has a 1991 Ford 9000 wheeler with an 8LL.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Sweet Granite! Seems like everyone is going with Tenco anymore. For a while it was all Viking, now they've seem to have lost their grasp.


----------



## granitefan713

That is a sweet Granite! Good luck with it, and happy driving.

I saw a brand new Granite GU712 plow truck sitting on the local Mack dealer's lot today, it too had an 8LL, but with a Henderson plow and Thiele dump body. If it wasn't for the orange plow and OnSpot chains, I'd say it looks a lot like Penndot's spec....


----------



## lakeeffect

City of Watertown NY, new Western Star 4x4


----------



## ConnorExum

lakeeffect;979652 said:


> City of Watertown NY, new Western Star 4x4


I'm surprised it doesn't have a ballast box for the weight. It is a nice truck however, do you know the specs for it?


----------



## lakeeffect

ConnorExum;979657 said:


> I'm surprised it doesn't have a ballast box for the weight. It is a nice truck however, do you know the specs for it?


No not sure on specs. All their trucks are set up the same, with the concrete weight on back. They were on Walters years ago and have been transfered to every truck after. They are all short wheelbase 4x4's, with double wings and belly scrapers. They have a mix of Macks, Paystars and now Western Stars


----------



## NCat496

Hey guys I always wondered how the sander/salter works when the spinner is located in the front of the bed to the side? The township I live in has that system but I havent had the chance to ask one of thoes guys how it works.


----------



## ConnorExum

lakeeffect;979692 said:


> No not sure on specs. All their trucks are set up the same, with the concrete weight on back. They were on Walters years ago and have been transfered to every truck after. They are all short wheelbase 4x4's, with double wings and belly scrapers. They have a mix of Macks, Paystars and now Western Stars


They just look unfinished to me.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I love the fact that a city runs double wingers!


----------



## WingPlow

finally got around to taking a few pics of the my new ride at work


----------



## Art Beach

that western star looks mean but the plow seems to look a little on the small side for a truck that size, I guess that what the wings are for I'am just not use to those front wings.They must park the truck in the summer.


----------



## lakeeffect

That is a standard 12' one way on that Western Star. You got to remember that these trucks plow city streets that are narrow and congested, so you wouldn't want any more than that out front.
Yes all the plows get parked in the summer. They are speced for one purpose, to plow and thats all.


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;979752 said:


> I love the fact that a city runs double wingers!


You know how it is up here in the snowbelt Ryan, we like our double winged 4wd snowfighters!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;979807 said:


> You know how it is up here in the snowbelt Ryan, we like our double winged 4wd snowfighters!!


That's why I'm glad I grew up in it and got to see what real snowplows are like! I'm going to have to visit Watertown's garage one of these years.


----------



## Art Beach

lakeeffect;979806 said:


> That is a standard 12' one way on that Western Star. You got to remember that these trucks plow city streets that are narrow and congested, so you wouldn't want any more than that out front.
> Yes all the plows get parked in the summer. They are speced for one purpose, to plow and thats all.


I know what you are saying about the narrow streets. The two towns around here just run single axle dump trucks with the exception of two Oshkosh's but both towns are right on the lake shore and alot of the lake effect goes over the top off them and most of the time they just use the belly blade and when they get caught up use a blower or a loader with a plow to get it up over the curb. We most of the time end up with 60-70 inches more snow a year out in the county. The plow that is on my truck is 38" at the nose and 76" at the discharge and some times I wish it were a little taller like in extended snow events when there is no time to get the grader out and pull the banks down or cut the snow to the other side of the road


----------



## keitha

Art Beach;979769 said:


> that western star looks mean but the plow seems to look a little on the small side for a truck that size, I guess that what the wings are for I'am just not use to those front wings.They must park the truck in the summer.


Summer... just enough time to clean and paint the plows!!! LOL
.
You know your from northern NY... 
when your kids halloween costume is designed to fit over a snow suit!!

Keith


----------



## 2004F550

Nice IH wingplow. What does the new ride have for hp? My town is waiting on one set up pretty much the same except 4x4, suppose to be in next month.


----------



## dan67

*State Rigs*

Around here they plow to the center on the roads, they will come back later and haul it away. If it warms up they (ODOT) will plow a little back into the lanes for the traffic to break up. Our city does the same.


----------



## dan67

*Oregon dept, of transportion*

Another Photo


----------



## dan67

*odot*

one more photo


----------



## PORTER 05

LON...that GMC 5500 is sweet!, I hope to get one of those in the next 3-4 yrs. Is that a 10 foot or 9 foot Fisher?


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;980409 said:


> Nice IH wingplow. What does the new ride have for hp? My town is waiting on one set up pretty much the same except 4x4, suppose to be in next month.


its 310 hp

i used to run a 4x4 but they traded it in a couple years ago


----------



## NSDOT

I love that double wing WS, what power and tran I wonder? Nice set up with a vee plow, thanks for the pics!


----------



## jt5019

KSL news video of a snow plow, tow plow, and de-icing tanker.


----------



## vplow

dan67;980444 said:


> Around here they plow to the center on the roads, they will come back later and haul it away. If it warms up they (ODOT) will plow a little back into the lanes for the traffic to break up. Our city does the same.


Interesting concept. Growing up in the NE I always thought the idea was to move the snow OUT of the traveled way  I guess that works with wet snow in warm weather but around here unless it's a major thaw, anything pushed back into the road would usually just refreeze as crusty ice.


----------



## Chase88

This is what they use on the Indiana toll road. I've been working there this winter partime, it's my frist year. I like this alot better than plowing in a parking lot. I done that for 7 years with my truck.


----------



## dan67

vplow;984334 said:


> Interesting concept. Growing up in the NE I always thought the idea was to move the snow OUT of the traveled way  I guess that works with wet snow in warm weather but around here unless it's a major thaw, anything pushed back into the road would usually just refreeze as crusty ice.


Most of the time they remove the snow , but when it does warm they push the slush around, It does backfire once in a while and we really freeze up. We've had a really dry winter with very little snow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Not bad for one of those public service videos


----------



## Plow Boss

*Paystar*

For Auction


----------



## granitefan713

I like those Freightliner M2 112V single axles.


----------



## DugHD

Plow Boss;987514 said:


> For Auction


Wheres the auction?


----------



## Plow Boss

DugHD;987548 said:


> Wheres the auction?


http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000054856


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Paystar is spotless!! Either it's had a ton of work done or was stored and never used.


----------



## Art Beach

Plow Chaser;987864 said:


> That Paystar is spotless!! Either it's had a ton of work done or was stored and never used.


gosh that paystar looks identical to a truck we had minus the wing and plow hitch ours had a quick hitch plow frame. I think ours was a 79 or 80 and 15 speed but the block package on the rear looks so close to what we had,funny thing is I think we traded it in 1997 and I think I have seen it in truck papers for sale four times and its location was in three different states.


----------



## MaineF250

Looks like a nice rig except for the powerplant, a Dt466 seems a little wheezy for a big truck like that. They were pretty much indestructable though.


----------



## oshkosh619

I can't recall if it was on this sight or another, but someone questioned the wisdom of the Maryland Highway Administration spending the bigs bucks on these babies last year.... my guess is that they're definately paying for themselves this weekend!


----------



## ConnorExum

oshkosh619;990733 said:


> I can't recall if it was on this sight or another, but someone questioned the wisdom of the Maryland Highway Administration spending the bigs bucks on these babies last year.... my guess is that they're definately paying for themselves this weekend!


you can never go wrong with an Oshkosh!


----------



## Kuzanut

Bet ya some one got an 'Atta Boy' for buyin them...


----------



## Plow Boss

*Hillsborough Nj*

Shot's from Saturday's Storm


----------



## tbrownell

k - anyone remember the vid of some city/county plowing into a van and a car during a training session? ive been looking for it for a few days now and I cant seam to find it.


----------



## Kuzanut

Last time i saw it was on You Tube. don't remember the name of the video though.


----------



## oshkosh619

Kuzanut;992828 said:


> Last time i saw it was on You Tube. don't remember the name of the video though.


Wasn't that the one done at a plow rodeo competition? I think this is the one you're looking for, it's called "Plow Factor":


----------



## Kuzanut

yep thats the one i was thinking about.


----------



## TLB

oshkosh619;992971 said:


> Wasn't that the one done at a plow rodeo competition? I think this is the one you're looking for, it's called "Plow Factor":


Good one !


----------



## MaineF250

I did something similar at a local plow rodeo here. A good friend of mine is a mechanic where I work and we figured we would enter in the rodeo for the hell of it. He had never driven a truck with a wing so we practiced a few times. The rodeo course consisted of a bunch of cones, a fire hydrant and a parked car that we were supposed to weave around.
Each of us had to take a turn behind the wheel and as a wingman. We don't have wingmen while we plow anyways so the concept was a little foreign . While my buddy was driving we came up to the car with the wing down and I forgot to tell him to turn right and we smashed the poor little subaru all to hell. It was very rewarding


----------



## DareDog

you guys wont believe what i just saw!! city plow at end of my road stopped....guy was out of the truck.............stop sign gone!. guy hit with the wing lol


----------



## Plow Boss

*Nj Dot Contractors*

How many trucks does it take to plow a two lane highway?


----------



## Plow Chaser

The same amount it takes to plow a street in D.C.!!!


----------



## JTownPlow

My V-Box on the ground. The Hill won. (Sorry about the poor quality.)


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT out during the big storm,we got 20inches.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack on RT443 during the big storm.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of the PennDOT Mack turning around at the county line on RT443.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack at the shed after last weeks 6 inch snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack plowing last weeks snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plow fueled up an ready for a long day.


----------



## Plow Boss

Cleaning up


----------



## Plow Boss

Somerset Cty with wing on
Readington Twp


----------



## Plow Boss

Forgot this one


----------



## powerstroker11

2/9/10 storm pictures


----------



## s&mll

Plow Boss;997769 said:


> Forgot this one


Do you work for the hillsborough dpw or something? I live about 2 minutes from the yard on east mountain


----------



## Plow Boss

s&mll;1003087 said:


> Do you work for the hillsborough dpw or something? I live about 2 minutes from the yard on east mountain


Yes - I do


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1003126 said:


> Found Online


Holy cow! Where did you find all those NYSDOT pics??!!! Good stuff Plow Boss!


----------



## s&mll

Plow Boss;1003123 said:


> Yes - I do


Well I have some beef with you guys..... just kidding...... Hahaha seriously whoever drives a newer looking 6500 or so always slacks off in my cul de sac. Actually my whole development gets plowed like ****. And I cant even blame it on your subs.


----------



## s&mll

Looks like that, but Newer sits taller and had a standard blade on it.


----------



## Kuzanut

Plow Boss, love the Rockland County(Home) Highways dept pics. If i may ask where did you find them?


----------



## HighwayDept.

*John Deere 544K*

Here is the towns new loader that was delivered last March.


----------



## HighwayDept.

*2009 F-350 pickup*

A picture of one of the two new Ford F-350 pickups that was delivered last March.
Both trucks have V10's and 8 ft Fisher HD plows. Notice how theMinute mount headgear is made to be permantly mounted on the trucks.


----------



## HighwayDept.

*Ford F-450*

Here is another new truck the town took delivery of last March also. It is a Ford F-450 dump with a V10 motor. Trucks has central hydraulics to run the plow and dump body. The plow is a 9 Ft Fisher MC series plow


----------



## HighwayDept.

*2010 International Workstar 7500 series 4x4*

Here is the towns latest addition to the fleet. Just delivered last week. It is a 2010 International Workstar 7500 series 4x4. It is equipped with a Maxxforce 10 engine (330 h.p.), Allison Automatic 3000 RDS Transmission, 41,900 G.V,W., Everst All-Season dump body. Heated windshield/mirrors, and Exhaust Brake. Because of budget constraints the truck was not fully setup to finish spec. Hopefully in next years budget the money will be there to add the Everst wing and plow. This truck replaced a 1989 International Paystar 5000 4x4.


----------



## Mackman

Y do they want to keep the head gear on the trucks??


----------



## HighwayDept.

Mackman;1005736 said:


> Y do they want to keep the head gear on the trucks??


Feel as though it with stands the abuse of plowing the streets better. Plus when the plows do break/crack its easier to fix and weld back together, with just the plow in the shop and not the headgear hooked up to the plow. Its not uncommon here to have a-frames in stock to be replaced, trip springs, etc. Fisher makes a good plow but plowing streets sure does put a beating on them. Especially when it takes one truck roughly 3 to 4 hrs to plow its section of town just once.


----------



## HighwayDept.

HighwayDept.;382600 said:


> Here is a couple pics of the one of the towns Paystars
> 
> The truck is a 1989 International Paystar 5000 All Wheel Drive.
> Truck has a Cummins motor and a Tenco One Way Plow.
> Plow is not hooked up in the pic as it is being used to haul snow out of the narrow sections of town.


This is the truck that the new 2010 International Workstar 7500 series replaced. The old truck is post 1263.


----------



## mercer_me

Go to http://www.geraldpelletierlogging.c...lletier,_Inc___Maine_Logging___Photos.html#23 to se one of the Pelletier's Mack plow trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

One of the Pelletier's Mack plow trucks.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1003229 said:


> Holy cow! Where did you find all those NYSDOT pics??!!! Good stuff Plow Boss!


Plow Chaser & Kuzanut -I found all those photo's here http://jukebox.lohud.com/photos/refers/index.php?section=daily


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

A few from Ny


----------



## Plow Boss

New York - old forge


----------



## Plow Boss

More Ny Dot


----------



## Plow Boss

New York Thurway


----------



## Kuzanut

I wish they had more pictures of there equipment posted.


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

1973 Oshkosh - Windham Ny


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Boss;1003126 said:


> Found Online


I see you caught one of the new 2010 Macks in the last picture. The 2010's have those goofy flashers on the roof for warning lights instead of the rotating halogen beacons that NYSDOT has used for years.

New for next year...NYSDOT going to 14' wings instead of 12's


----------



## Jelinek61

lakeeffect;1009414 said:


> I see you caught one of the new 2010 Macks in the last picture. The 2010's have those goofy flashers on the roof for warning lights instead of the rotating halogen beacons that NYSDOT has used for years.
> 
> New for next year...NYSDOT going to 14' wings instead of 12's


If i'm not mistaken those domes in the middle of the two rotating flashers look like remote control spot lights, like the ones that Federal signal makes.


----------



## powerstroker11

Jelinek61;1009569 said:


> If i'm not mistaken those domes in the middle of the two rotating flashers look like remote control spot lights, like the ones that Federal signal makes.


they are, there a marine light actually


----------



## powerstroker11

called a GO Light


----------



## lakeeffect

The spotlight is not the lights I was refering to. The new macks being delivered have 2 small strobes instead of the rotating beacons that have been used.


----------



## Plow Boss

Town of Webb Ny


----------



## Plow Boss

Town of Webb Ny 2


----------



## Plow Boss

Tug Hill Plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

Were you up at their garage??? They have some high riding RD 6x6 plows up there. I wish to hell I got pics of them when I stopped by their barn.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1010769 said:


> Were you up at their garage??? They have some high riding RD 6x6 plows up there. I wish to hell I got pics of them when I stopped by their barn.


I stopped by Webbs garage but eveything else was out plowing.


----------



## Plow Boss

lakeeffect;1009687 said:


> The spotlight is not the lights I was refering to. The new macks being delivered have 2 small strobes instead of the rotating beacons that have been used.


Here is a better photo with those new strobe lights.


----------



## Kuzanut

On the new Macks i've noticed that the front post for the wing plow only goes as high as the hood. On the old Internationals the post went as high as the top of the cab. Why did they change?


----------



## iamhere

Maybe that set-up costs less? Those trucks really don't do much benching or push-back work (according to my uncle who drives for the town of Arcadia) so they don't need the extra height. That's why a lot of those towns keep their old Walters, Oshkosh's, FWD's you know, the real Snow Fighters, for that sort of thing.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1011386 said:


> On the new Macks i've noticed that the front post for the wing plow only goes as high as the hood. On the old Internationals the post went as high as the top of the cab. Why did they change?


They ran both high and low masts on the front of the Internationals and Granites. I know the high ones are meant for shelving, but I don't think you see all too much of that on DOT roads anymore.

http://hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2009/05-01/nysdot-herkimer-14.jpg

http://hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2009/05-01/nysdot-herkimer-10.jpg

I've got more pics I can dig out later.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Sent to me from one of the drivers at the Town of Scriba garage.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some of the I-H's with high front masts.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Personally, I like the big full cage setup myself!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And the low masts.


----------



## 2004F550

Took some pics today in Winsted of the CT DOT on Rt 8, no sign of the new tow plow on the road just parked in the yard but the double wing truck was impressive in person


----------



## vplow

Plow Boss;1007559 said:


> More Ny Dot


Anyone else notice that top pic is one of the 4x4 S-series that was discussed in detail a couple months ago in this thread?


----------



## 2004F550

Some more pics, very nice piece of equipment


----------



## Plow Boss

vplow;1012190 said:


> Anyone else notice that top pic is one of the 4x4 S-series that was discussed in detail a couple months ago in this thread?


That truck was leaving the Rt12 yard in Turin Ny- It pulled into the yard and within 5 min hit was back out. I couldn't get down there fast enough to get a better shot


----------



## Kuzanut

I like the small utility tractor light mounted on the plow of the Western Star. Thanks for the info on the NYDOT trucks.



Plow Chaser;1011803 said:


> Sent to me from one of the drivers at the Town of Scriba garage.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1012284 said:


> That truck was leaving the Rt12 yard in Turin Ny- It pulled into the yard and within 5 min hit was back out. I couldn't get down there fast enough to get a better shot


Oh man, that's 4x4 that's out of the Oneida West garage in Rome.


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/sto...lenge-to-overcome/yACWSqA4-UyNhrLgBbcW7Q.cspx

Some good videos of Syracuse DPW.


----------



## lumps

Kuzanut;1012635 said:


> I like the small utility tractor light mounted on the plow of the Western Star. Thanks for the info on the NYDOT trucks.


Definitely seems like a good idea. The town I used to drive for, our trucks all had a regular little amber clearance light out on the front corner of the one-way blades, helped cars see where it was, especially in a storm. I'm surprised more don't seem to do this.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Found Online


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1011803 said:


> Sent to me from one of the drivers at the Town of Scriba garage.


I like that Western Star. You don't se many Western Star plow trucks around, I think they would make a good plow truck IMO.


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1013408 said:


> I like that Western Star. You don't se many Western Star plow trucks arou, I think they would make a good plow truck IMO.


They're starting to get popular!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's another.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1013423 said:


> They're starting to get popular!





Plow Chaser;1013426 said:


> Here's another.


Both of them trucks are realy nice. My uncle has an old Western Star with a plow, wing, and sander. But he doesn't use it much becouse he has other trucks that are newer and in better shape.


----------



## mercer_me

This is a pic of a Western Star plow truck I found online.


----------



## Tuxx

Here are some pics from this winter with more to come.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Paul9

NYS DOT Plowing on RT 28 In Pine Hill Coming down from belleayre ski center.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/troyer4life/HPIM1064.flv


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Tuxx

some more pics from this year


----------



## Tuxx

a few more....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1013699 said:


> Found online


Gotta love those Oswego plows!

Good stuff Tuxx!!!


----------



## DareDog

Plow chaser wsry had more plows last night!! 

its the "Plow drivers say work is easier overnight 2-25-10"


----------



## mercer_me

I found this pic on the Western Star website. It's a Western Star 4900 FA.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Tuxx

here's five more...


----------



## zamboni-man

Here are some of mine...

Colorado Department ot Transportatio:



























Greenwich, CT DPW:









more are coming soon.


----------



## zamboni-man

Port Chester, NY DPW









Rye, NY DPW


----------



## Plow Chaser

From Utica, NY


----------



## zamboni-man

more...

Rye, NY DPW


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Found online


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1015150 said:


> Found online


Sweet Jesus!! If it wasn't for you Plow Boss, I'd never get to see all the wicked pics you find online!!!


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Here are two more for the collection


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found on Flickr, my former home in NY!


----------



## s&mll

Plowboss any more pics from hillsborough? I like seeing pics of our trucks out there.


Btw I tried to take a video for you guys of the states subs at work, but it didnt save. Nothing excited just 7 tri axles doing 287


----------



## tailboardtech

heres a pic of the truck i run 2010 international workstar with a valk plow, i love the truck just not what the county did to it  this was taken during our back to back blizzards we had


----------



## Plow Boss

s&mll;1015500 said:


> Plowboss any more pics from hillsborough? I like seeing pics of our trucks out there.
> 
> Btw I tried to take a video for you guys of the states subs at work, but it didnt save. Nothing excited just 7 tri axles doing 287


Here's a few from the other day


----------



## Plow Boss

*Highway Garage Fire*

http://www.wktv.com/news/local/85779412.html


----------



## s&mll

county got a new truck i see..... hanging out at good ol bagel bop


----------



## Kuzanut

I dunno the oshkosh and the deer loader just look smoke stained. Wonder if they would start again or if there wiring got melted..


----------



## powerstroker11

NYSDOT trying to help the thruway get I84 cleared on 2/26/10














Road call on Rte 199 and Rte 22 i had to get the truck going again,


----------



## lfc387

*from today*

RT 52 Ulster County


----------



## Kuzanut

powerstroker11;1017729 said:


> NYSDOT trying to help the thruway get I84 cleared on 2/26/10
> View attachment 74834
> 
> View attachment 74835
> 
> Road call on Rte 199 and Rte 22 i had to get the truck going again,
> View attachment 74836
> 
> View attachment 74838
> 
> View attachment 74837


Did you do it McGuyver style?? you can fix anything with Duct tape you know....:laughing:


----------



## powerstroker11

Kuzanut;1017779 said:


> Did you do it McGuyver style?? you can fix anything with Duct tape you know....:laughing:


a bottle jack and a 3/4" rachet to change the tire. A small jd loader to take the wing off


----------



## vplow

Paul9;1013725 said:


> NYS DOT Plowing on RT 28 In Pine Hill Coming down from belleayre ski center.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/troyer4life/HPIM1064.flv


VERY nice, don't know it well enough to ID the exact intersection (guessing maybe it's where the "main drag" through Pine Hill cuts off of 28 at the uphill end?) but I know Rt 28 through there pretty well, cool to see!


----------



## vplow

lfc387;1017741 said:


> RT 52 Ulster County


Is this on the hill up the ridge east of Ellenville?


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;1017729 said:


> NYSDOT trying to help the thruway get I84 cleared on 2/26/10
> View attachment 74834
> 
> View attachment 74835
> 
> Road call on Rte 199 and Rte 22 i had to get the truck going again,
> View attachment 74836
> 
> View attachment 74838
> 
> View attachment 74837


Those bolts that attach the bottom hitch brace to the front wing tower just look way too small to hold the weight of the wing.


----------



## lumps

Plow Boss;1015150 said:
 

> Found online


Looks like Rt. 48 going into Oswego.


----------



## lfc387

vplow;1017907 said:


> Is this on the hill up the ridge east of Ellenville?


Yes, Coming down the Mountain. Most of the road was only 1.5 lanes wide. There was 4 feet at the top from the storms.


----------



## powerstroker11

Plow Chaser;1018036 said:


> Those bolts that attach the bottom hitch brace to the front wing tower just look way too small to hold the weight of the wing.


they were 5/8s bolts, 4 on bottom that you seen and further up there are 4 more.


----------



## NYSDOT

Nahant, MA Dept. of Public Works


----------



## NYSDOT

http://www.erin.ca/Uploads/UserFiles/Roads%20Dept.%20026(1).jpg[/url]
Town of Erin, Canada


----------



## mercer_me

NYSDOT;1018473 said:


> Nahant, MA Dept. of Public Works


That Ford looks like it's in good shape. What year is it?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Penn DOT


----------



## NYSDOT

Town of Paxton, Massachusetts.


----------



## NYSDOT

Saratoga County DPW, NY


----------



## NYSDOT

http://bipolarus.com/USA/images/Fulton-Co--'05--New-Plow.jpg
Fulton County Highway Dept, Upstate NY
http://bipolarus.com/USA/images/Fulton-County-copy.jpg
Fulton County Highway Dept, Upstate NY
http://bipolarus.com/USA/images/Oneida-Cty.jpg
Oneida County Highway Dept, Upstate NY


----------



## NYSDOT

Fulton County, NY


----------



## NYSDOT

Oneida County, NY


----------



## NYSDOT

City of Saratoga Springs, NY


----------



## NYSDOT

NY State Power Authority


----------



## jmurphy

Plow Chaser;1015119 said:


> From Utica, NY


Yeah that was quite some heavy snow we had here in Utica lol. The DPW was out in full force doing their usual, speeding down the roads hitting every pothole in this city ,scraping the bare pavement of the main streets such as Genesee and leaving the side streets buried with about a foot of snow until Saturday morning. No wonder Utica's equipment looks the way it does haha. Well at least it is a testament to Oskosh's durability lol.


----------



## NYSDOT

1982 Oshkosh w/rollover snowplow


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;1018371 said:


> they were 5/8s bolts, 4 on bottom that you seen and further up there are 4 more.


Still seems like small bolts. I was up at Viking's plant a few years back and was seeing how they fabbed these frames up and thought then how small those bolts are. But they must have high shear strength and do the job.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jmurphy;1018674 said:


> Yeah that was quite some heavy snow we had here in Utica lol. The DPW was out in full force doing their usual, speeding down the roads hitting every pothole in this city ,scraping the bare pavement of the main streets such as Genesee and leaving the side streets buried with about a foot of snow until Saturday morning. No wonder Utica's equipment looks the way it does haha. Well at least it is a testament to Oskosh's durability lol.


I read a lot about their trucks breaking down during this past storm. Drive by the DPW garage any time of the year and you will see at least 2 plow trucks sitting outside junked to hell. I've never seen a DPW beat up trucks worse than Utica. But Roefaro is going to raise your taxes!


----------



## NYSDOT

NYSDOT snowplow


----------



## Art Beach

NYSDOT;1018667 said:


> NY State Power Authority


 great looking paystar 4x4, if you don't mind a stupid question what is the NY state power authority and what do they use such a beast of o truck for.


----------



## powerstroker11

Plow Chaser;1018684 said:


> Still seems like small bolts. I was up at Viking's plant a few years back and was seeing how they fabbed these frames up and thought then how small those bolts are. But they must have high shear strength and do the job.


there grade 5 bolts but i threw in grade 8 and new tower on because the one on there wasnt salvagable.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Art Beach;1018720 said:


> great looking paystar 4x4, if you don't mind a stupid question what is the NY state power authority and what do they use such a beast of o truck for.


All they have is beasts!!

http://www.nypa.gov/whatwedo.html That link should answer your questions.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Up for auction. Contractor in Syracuse selling all their iron.


----------



## cat320

Plow Chaser;1018944 said:


> Up for auction. Contractor in Syracuse selling all their iron.


Some real nice stuff there they updating ot downsizing?


----------



## Plow Chaser

cat320;1019012 said:


> Some real nice stuff there they updating ot downsizing?


Given all that they are selling, I'd say they are calling it quits!

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/display.cgi?categories=953


----------



## iamhere

That Walter is in pretty good shape for it's age, and a steal at it's current price.


----------



## Uncle Herb

I have never seen those trucks move...ever...in like 27 years.


----------



## Kuzanut

Are They are the ones sitting in the lot right next to Rt 690 as your heading west?


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

I'll take the snow fighter for $600.00


----------



## NYSDOT

Town of Erin, Canada


----------



## NYSDOT




----------



## keitha

*New at Henderson Plant Watertown, NY*

Some liquid systems

New trucks and plows

New NYSDOT Mack
and a couple others hidding


----------



## oshkosh619

NYSDOT;1018675 said:


> 1982 Oshkosh w/rollover snowplow


More like 1952... that's an old W series cab, cold-war USAF or USN airfield plow, maybe a W800 (might be a larger series, not sure)... that style went the way of the dinosaur in the early 60's when Oshkosh introduced the reverse-slope windshield P-Series. It may have been refurbed in '82, but it ain't an '82.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Kuzanut;1019560 said:


> Are They are the ones sitting in the lot right next to Rt 690 as your heading west?


Those are the ones.


----------



## Ford-101

*hi guys*...The town I work for is looking to buy a new tandem truck . We have international trucks and have had some good luck and some really bad luck. What I was wondering if I could get some help by some pictures, ideas and some comments on likes and dislikes...pixes of truck setups would be great to show the boss

macks,kenworth,peterbilt,western star,Volvo, IH *Thanks for the help*


----------



## Plow Chaser

This guy is way too happy, and loves his job too!


----------



## Kuzanut

I wanna see what happens to the mail boxes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .:laughing:


----------



## Tuxx

here are a few more pics


----------



## dcfd

Plow Chaser;1021114 said:


> This guy is way too happy, and loves his job too!


Thats the town I used to work for! Miss that job........guys that liked to goof off and play jokes, not a lot of pressure from the bosses. Would be nice to turn back the clock a few years.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Plow Boss

Some more from ny


----------



## vplow

Plow Boss;1022126 said:


> Found online


That's the Town of Mamakating's '75 KW C500 4x4 (a BEAST of a truck!) in the lower right pic. Times-HErald Record picture perhaps?

Where'd you find those nice Washington Co. dpw pics in your last post?


----------



## Inverted99




----------



## Inverted99




----------



## Kuzanut

Inverted, Where the heck is Cedar Mt? I mean Damn...


----------



## Inverted99

The mountains of southwest Utah. We live, work and play between 8000 and 11,000 feet, our little slice of heaven (with plenty of snow). Take care...Jeff


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Kirkland blower


----------



## Plow Boss

vplow;1023925 said:


> That's the Town of Mamakating's '75 KW C500 4x4 (a BEAST of a truck!) in the lower right pic. Times-HErald Record picture perhaps?
> 
> Where'd you find those nice Washington Co. dpw pics in your last post?


Here's another shot of that truck.
I can't remember which paper I got the Washington photo's from.


----------



## Autocar19003

*A Blower!*



Plow Chaser;1024235 said:


> Town of Kirkland blower


Why is the Town of Kirkland using a blower??? They should be just using the Snowfighter!!! It is probably the most mint Walters in Central NY!!!!


----------



## iamhere

Autocar19003;1024874 said:


> Why is the Town of Kirkland using a blower??? They should be just using the Snowfighter!!! It is probably the most mint Walters in Central NY!!!!


 Rome's isn't in to bad of shape either and it's older. Look back between pages 60 and 75 for some good pics of the old Walters. The guy who posted the vids of Kirkland's on his youtube channel said that it's still in the fleet and is 100% ready to go at a moments notice. They are still out there you just need to know where to look. My uncle who drives for the town of Arcadia drove their Oshkosh when they had it before switching over to ten wheelers.

I'm originally from the town of Newark/Palmyra but I don't think that they have any of the Old Iron anymore.


----------



## Plow Chaser

iamhere;1024900 said:


> Rome's isn't in to bad of shape either and it's older. Look back between pages 60 and 75 for some good pics of the old Walters. The guy who posted the vids of Kirkland's on his youtube channel said that it's still in the fleet and is 100% ready to go at a moments notice. They are still out there you just need to know where to look. My uncle who drives for the town of Arcadia drove their Oshkosh when they had it before switching over to ten wheelers.
> 
> I'm originally from the town of Newark/Palmyra but I don't think that they have any of the Old Iron anymore.


I'll be back in NY in May and plan to stop by Kirkland's garage again. My brother in law knows the guys there pretty well. I know they still have the Walter. You'll be surprised just to see how many of the Walters are still out there.


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.syracuse.ny.us/uploadedFiles/Departments/DPW/10 02 Snow feature.pdf


----------



## iamhere

Plow Chaser;1025139 said:


> I'll be back in NY in May and plan to stop by Kirkland's garage again. My brother in law knows the guys there pretty well. I know they still have the Walter. You'll be surprised just to see how many of the Walters are still out there.


I know that they're out there you just have to be in the right place at the right time to see them. Palmyra might have a Paystar, but most likely they just use either a grader or an R model Mack if the shat hits the fan. I honestly don't know for sure.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey plow chaser, what part of New York are you visiting?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1025521 said:


> Hey plow chaser, what part of New York are you visiting?


Mohawk Valley, Utica area. Home for a long time before I left for the west coast.


----------



## Kuzanut

Nice area, I'm down by NYC. You going to stop at any other garages?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1025618 said:


> Nice area, I'm down by NYC. You going to stop at any other garages?


I'd love to get down to your area and see some big rubber and Rockland Co. Oshkoshes!! I won't have a lot of time for plow hunting though.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Check out the old Walter videos this guy has posted!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/steamshovelman


----------



## Kuzanut

Plow Chaser, It's be nice to go see the Oshkosh's and Internationals but i think you'd enjoy going to the Town of Ramapo Highway Garage. Untill recently they had the largest fleet of FWDs. Now they are slowly being replaced with Oshkosh's and International paystars.. The only problem is they keep them locked up in a building with no windows and they rarely come out unless its snowing. it's a beautiful sight to see them leaving the shed during a storm. Unfortunatly i never have my camera with me when it happens. But if you get some free time let me know and i'll see if i can find an 'In'...


----------



## iamhere

Found another Walter Vid on Youtube.

It's not a Snow Fighter but a Walter none the less, one of their airport units I think.






And part 2


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A few PennDOT trucks


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack working.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One last photo for now.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT plow resting.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another look at the same truck.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

another plow resting


----------



## Kuzanut

Those are some tired looking plows..... Why do they bolt small sections of cutting edge ontop of the main cutting edge?


----------



## colemantrucks

The ones with the rounded corners on the end are curb shoes.

I believe the ones in the middle are carbide bits causing the wear to be minimized on the steel cuttting edge.


----------



## lfc387

Extra blade on the ends helps prevent wearing the edge on curbing. Also from the back of the wing being lowered to the ground first.


----------



## Kuzanut

i'm looking at it again, i think the one way plow with the sections of cutting edge have a rubber edge under them. so it would make sense to have carbide to prevent the destruction of the rubber edge.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1027358 said:


> Plow Chaser, It's be nice to go see the Oshkosh's and Internationals but i think you'd enjoy going to the Town of Ramapo Highway Garage. Untill recently they had the largest fleet of FWDs. Now they are slowly being replaced with Oshkosh's and International paystars.. The only problem is they keep them locked up in a building with no windows and they rarely come out unless its snowing. it's a beautiful sight to see them leaving the shed during a storm. Unfortunatly i never have my camera with me when it happens. But if you get some free time let me know and i'll see if i can find an 'In'...


It won't be for a while, but the next time I go to NYC, I will stop down your way. Until then, see if you can get some photos of those FWDs!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

iamhere;1027427 said:


> Found another Walter Vid on Youtube.
> 
> It's not a Snow Fighter but a Walter none the less, one of their airport units I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And part 2


Good find!! Can't say I've ever seen a Walter Snow Dozer in action before!


----------



## Kuzanut

Found an old Rockland County FWD waiting for auction. and a volvo tractor.


----------



## Kuzanut

Anyone know how to guess that age of an FWD? the sticker on the door celebrates the 100th aniversery and that was 1994.


----------



## Kuzanut

Sorry found some more. first is a picture of one of Gerald Johnsons Walters, and the second is Town of Ramapo, Think its a paystar.


----------



## powerstroker11

*some pics from the last big snow storm in the northeast, sorry took so long*









































Westchester NY


----------



## Kuzanut

i guess thats the truck that messed up the guard rail. was he benching?


----------



## Plow Boss

Kuzanut;1030701 said:


> Sorry found some more. first is a picture of one of Gerald Johnsons Walters, and the second is Town of Ramapo, Think its a paystar.


Kuzanut - got any more shots of that Ramapo rig?


----------



## Kuzanut

no sorry, i've lived in ramapo my whole life and at this point its almost comedic. whenever i see one of there rigs. my camera is at home. Although i think i might have found someone who could get me into their barn this weekend. if i do get in i will take lots of pictures.


----------



## Kuzanut

Powerstroke, was that on route 9 right along the river?


----------



## powerstroker11

Kuzanut;1031154 said:


> Powerstroke, was that on route 9 right along the river?


i believe so and he was just winging it back but in that particular spot there supposed to have a wingman and well he didnt........:crying:


----------



## Kuzanut

ouch.. that must have hurt.... How much damage on the truck? just the cab?


----------



## powerstroker11

Kuzanut;1031228 said:


> ouch.. that must have hurt.... How much damage on the truck? just the cab?


The wing apparatus smashed through the window and caved in the complete door assembly and part of the cab inward towards the operator. Dont know if the end of the rail was hidden under snow or was properly marked as a plowing obstruction for winter season operations.


----------



## Kuzanut

wow. Is it going to be fixed or auctioned off?


----------



## powerstroker11

Kuzanut;1031233 said:


> wow. Is it going to be fixed or auctioned off?


fixed, its a brand new truck 2009!


----------



## vplow

powerstroker11;1031238 said:


> fixed, its a brand new truck 2009!


Well... it WAS a brand new truck!:realmad:


----------



## vplow

Something I'd love to see on here if anyone has any to share is pics of some of NJDOT's older stuff. When I was a kid they had IH loadstars (IIRC some were even yellow back then?) as teh standatrd patrol truck, and they had some nice old Autocar (and maybe Whites too?) tandems with wings on them, then they started getting the IH S series. Never got pics of any of that stuff though...


----------



## Kuzanut

so now is it "like New?":laughing:


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1031151 said:


> no sorry, i've lived in ramapo my whole life and at this point its almost comedic. whenever i see one of there rigs. my camera is at home. Although i think i might have found someone who could get me into their barn this weekend. if i do get in i will take lots of pictures.


Never leave home witout a camera!!


----------



## Kuzanut

Got some Rockland County Highway dept pics for you guys.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1032573 said:


> Got some Rockland County Highway dept pics for you guys.


Oh wow!! You are going to have to go back during daylight hours and shoot 100 or so photos!


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1032724 said:


> Oh wow!! You are going to have to go back during daylight hours and shoot 100 or so photos!


I second that - Tomorrow is going to be nice day for that


----------



## Kuzanut

i agree. its kinda weird the highway garage is between the county jaill, the sheriffs dept and the court house, they get curious when people are there taking pictures, i got stopped taking those..


----------



## Kuzanut

But i will try again. don't you worry..


----------



## Plow Chaser

Call the Super there. http://www.co.rockland.ny.us/Highway/default.htm Just tell him you have a bunch of guys on the net wanting you to taking pictures of the plow fleet!!

BTW, I've been stopped by the NYS Troopers, thrown out of yards, asked if I was a terrorist, had my motives questioned up and down, snuck into yards, hopped fences and torn clothes, just for pictures of plows. But it all equals out when I think of the town guys that took me for rides in their trucks and pulled everything out of the barn for me to photograph.


----------



## Plow Chaser

If he can do it, so can you!!

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_simiele/2010/03-21/scan0030.jpg


----------



## Kuzanut

Thanks for the pep talk tomorrow morning i'll head back. i think i might have seen the new "armored assault' verhicle they bought for the swat team hiding back in the pack of maint trucks.


----------



## DareDog

the county went by with the sweeper 2 mins ago wonder if they got 2 shifts? its Oneida county.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here's some for OTTAWA:salute:tymusic


----------



## Kuzanut

Daytime pictures of the Rockland County Yard.


----------



## Kuzanut

And some more..


----------



## Kuzanut

Don't worry Plowchaser.. I didn't forget about the twins..


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oh my!!! That Rockland County fleet is how a county fleet should look!! Rugged!! Kuzanut, you are my hero. Plow Boss used to be, but you just beat him out with this Rockland photo set!!

While the twin Oshkoshes are awesome, I'm just a bit partial to those Autocar ACLs!! They look mean with those colors.


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

Wonder what year the Paystar is...? Has steel fenders... must be late 90's...?


----------



## Plow Boss

Great pic Kuzanut! Any luck on your contact for the Ramapo garage?


----------



## Kuzanut

no luck as of yet. but i did stop at the orangetown garage. as soon as i get time i will post them.


----------



## mercer_me

1996 western star 4864s


----------



## vplow

I dig those Tioga County pics Daredog!

Nobody will ever call those colors "pretty" but I like them


----------



## vplow

Rockland county has some cool stuff, and MORE of it than I realized!! Ya gotta wonder how justified that fleet really is though, seems like a lot of big iron for a county down near the city. ALmost could pass for a county fleet up in the Catskills except for many of teh FWDs and OSh's being the smaller models (MPT series etc.)

Ok, sure there's some hills in Rockland co, but I know of lots of places with similar or worse hills that get by with just 2wds and tandems. For just hills without either a huge amoutn of snow or lots of drifting, Inernational 7600 4wds would seem more than adequate, most places can only justify the expense of a Paystar (nevermind an Osh) if they have some real snow to push. Good tax base in that area though I suppose!



Plow Chaser;1033055 said:


> Oh my!!! That Rockland County fleet is how a county fleet should look!! Rugged!! Kuzanut, you are my hero. Plow Boss used to be, but you just beat him out with this Rockland photo set!!
> 
> While the twin Oshkoshes are awesome, I'm just a bit partial to those Autocar ACLs!! They look mean with those colors.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Ramapo's yard looks promising!

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=qvkxms8trhqm&scene=18401573&lvl=2&sty=b


----------



## Kuzanut

Yes but no... they keep all there equipment in the garage on the left with the gray roof, I think they park them either 3 or 4 deep without nose plows. Problem is they open and close the doors Only when they are moving trucks in and out. its very rare to go by and see them open.. but don't worry i am not going to give up. Word is they still have the largest fleet of FWD's around..


----------



## Kuzanut

Check out town of Clarkstown. they have a large number of wingless 6 wheelers. http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=qvkxms8trhqm&scene=18401573&lvl=2&sty=b


----------



## Kuzanut

vplow;1033617 said:


> Rockland county has some cool stuff, and MORE of it than I realized!! Ya gotta wonder how justified that fleet really is though, seems like a lot of big iron for a county down near the city. ALmost could pass for a county fleet up in the Catskills except for many of teh FWDs and OSh's being the smaller models (MPT series etc.)
> 
> Ok, sure there's some hills in Rockland co, but I know of lots of places with similar or worse hills that get by with just 2wds and tandems. For just hills without either a huge amoutn of snow or lots of drifting, Inernational 7600 4wds would seem more than adequate, most places can only justify the expense of a Paystar (nevermind an Osh) if they have some real snow to push. Good tax base in that area though I suppose!


A couple years ago a young idiot trying to make a name for himself in the county legislature went after the Highway Super about the cost of the trucks, and his response went was simply. If you buy us the smaller trucks order twice as many... This is also the same guy that thought the 16 million dollar price tag to build a whole new yard with enclosed buildings for All the equipment, space to actually work on the truck inside (most are too big to fit in the current shop from what i understand. office space, break rooms for thew guys while on call, storage, And a new salt shed. all located on a piece of property more centrally located i the county.. was outrageous.. I thought it was actually a good deal...

Damn politicians.....


----------



## keitha

*Town of Watertown NY Walters*

Old Walters out back


----------



## Plow Boss

For Auction


----------



## WingPlow

that red paystar is some sweet....wish i had a little extra cash


----------



## streamwoodpw

Plow Boss

Where is the auction for these trucks?

Thanks


----------



## Plow Boss

streamwoodpw;1035884 said:


> Plow Boss
> 
> Where is the auction for these trucks?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.teitsworth.com/upcoming_auctions.php


----------



## Kuzanut

Town of Orange Town


----------



## Kuzanut

And some more


----------



## Kuzanut

and the last of them.


----------



## Kuzanut

this is prob half of the fleet the new internationals are kept in the buildings.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Good shots of Orangetown!!! Looks like I will be down your way in August, I'm going to see if I can photograph Ramapo's FWDs.


----------



## Kuzanut

cool, i'll shoot ya e-mail with contact info so we can have a plowsites.com meeting.


----------



## powerstroker11

not really snow oriented but nys rte 213 closed down to road collapsing. took pictures from a friend.


----------



## powerstroker11

a few more


----------



## Kuzanut

Is that one of the few 4x4 Internationals? Its nice to see NYDOT use their larger dump truck for something other then following the tractor with the brush hog and plowing like you see down in Rockland..


----------



## powerstroker11

yea its one of the last 4x4s, (big foot). part of ulster county ny


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;1039234 said:


> yea its one of the last 4x4s, (big foot). part of ulster county ny


I think we need more pictures of that truck!!


----------



## Kuzanut

Tires look a little muddy, wonder if they had to reach down and throw the noisy handle....


----------



## powerstroker11

i only got 2 more, not the greatest


----------



## powerstroker11

heres a aerial shot at the shop i used to work at, this is where all the big repairs get sent, smaller ones are done in the residencies where im at now.


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;1039237 said:


> i only got 2 more, not the greatest
> View attachment 76993
> 
> 
> View attachment 76994


What garage is that truck stationed at?


----------



## powerstroker11

im not positve but one of the 4 in ulster county, might be kingstons yard?


----------



## lfc387

The 4WD is in my garage in Napanoch. It is getting replaced. The new one should be getting upfitted as we speak.


----------



## powerstroker11

i knew you would know! lol

i take its gonna be a 6 wheel mack flow and dump?


----------



## powerstroker11

2010 International for Dutchess County NY getting set up at Hudson River Truck and Trailer


----------



## Plow Chaser

lfc387;1039308 said:


> The 4WD is in my garage in Napanoch. It is getting replaced. The new one should be getting upfitted as we speak.


How about some good shots of that truck before it hits the auction block?


----------



## lfc387

Yes, Unfortunately it will be a mack single axle flo body single wing funnel 4WD. I dont think the Intl will make it to auction. There are 3 towns that want it and there is now a way they can get it before auction.


----------



## powerstroker11

lfc387;1039486 said:


> Yes, Unfortunately it will be a mack single axle flo body single wing funnel 4WD. I dont think the Intl will make it to auction. There are 3 towns that want it and there is now a way they can get it before auction.


that sucks that itll be a mack. there junk, i hate working on these!:crying:


----------



## Paul9

I wonder who you took them pictures from powerstroker11???? Hmmmm .... Ill see if i can take some better pics of bigfoot if lfc387 will let me.


----------



## powerstroker11

i said a friend snapped them! i gave u credit! lol. idk y lfc wont let ya? ur a state worker, u got plenty time. 30+ yrs left to go! haha


----------



## Kuzanut

Some Ramapo.. I think this old dog might be heading to auction this year, its been sitting outside since winter.


----------



## vplow

Well it's not the same NYSDOT 4x4 but this is it's brother that lives up in Tannersville.


----------



## Kuzanut

Those International 4x4's are beasts!!! How much HP do they have? or are they like the old snow fighters with a lot of gears?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1039551 said:


> Some Ramapo.. I think this old dog might be heading to auction this year, its been sitting outside since winter.


Awesome, you got Ramapo! I can online imagine what's sitting inside that garage!


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1039660 said:


> Found Online


That thing is nice.


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000057776

Rockland County has one of the FWDs up for auction.


----------



## powerstroker11

vplow;1039624 said:


> Well it's not the same NYSDOT 4x4 but this is it's brother that lives up in Tannersville.


well the one in naponoch, is either a 9 or a 10 speed and prob has 325 hp? not def but thats what all the trucks are for the trans and i think the engine hp....


----------



## powerstroker11

Plow Boss;1039660 said:


> Found Online


those are up at hudson river truck and trailer. whats the website to the pics?


----------



## Plow Boss

powerstroker11;1040345 said:


> those are up at hudson river truck and trailer. whats the website to the pics?[/QUO
> 
> http://www.hudsonrivertruck.com/home.html
> 
> Stop in and get some better photo's if your by there


----------



## powerstroker11

Plow Boss;1040403 said:


> powerstroker11;1040345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> those are up at hudson river truck and trailer. whats the website to the pics?[/QUO
> 
> http://www.hudsonrivertruck.com/home.html
> 
> Stop in and get some better photo's if your by there
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta go there one these days to get a price on a tarp for my dump trailer so ill see whats there to take a picture of
Click to expand...


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot Online


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot Found Online


----------



## lumps

City of Fulton, NY's blower. This thing has seen some use over its life time, that's for sure.



















And a funny pic, showing the difference in scale of my 10' blade (Frink or Viking, I think) in front of my 8' Western:


----------



## DareDog

i have pictures but idk if i should post them??? plow chaser mite be sad its GRAVEYARD for snow plow's


----------



## DareDog

NYS DOT Barn in Oneida


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

Hey, I love the graveyards more than I like the new stuff!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Just spent a little time in NY and went plow chasing!

Town of Kirkland


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this beast of a 2010 Mack Granite sitting over at Utica Mack.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Glenville DPW. The Paystar is for sale!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Whitestown Autocar ACL. I love when they make these plows into tractors for pulling lowboys and dump trailers.


----------



## Ford-101

Did some oil and stoning (chip sealing) today


----------



## Ford-101

here is some more


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some NYSDOT trucks. Glad to find this Oshkosh blower!


----------



## Kuzanut

Wow the Mack in the third picture looks like its been beat on for years already..


----------



## DareDog

plow chaser,

whats the deal with NYS DOT and the plow frames? why don't they take them off for the summer? my buddy was asking me that the other day.


----------



## Stik208

They do not, a lot of places don't Albany, Bethlehem, East Greenbush, Coeymans, Albany County you get the picture.


----------



## crash444

Here is some pictures of My Truck I run all clean up and with the Plow equipment off.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Plow Chaser;1043263 said:


> Found this beast of a 2010 Mack Granite sitting over at Utica Mack.


drop this off in my drive way!

Also we need a Blower thread!!!!


----------



## Kuzanut

How does that thing handle in driveways? :laughing:


----------



## Kuzanut

Do you have any pictures of you Mack wearing its winter accessories?


----------



## Plow Chaser

I don't. I saw the truck at Utica Mack one day, took pics. Went back the next and it was gone. I'm sure it's at the plow fabricator, either Viking or Tenco.


----------



## crash444

Kuzanut;1043551 said:


> Do you have any pictures of you Mack wearing its winter accessories?


Page 206 bottom of the page, just after the truck arrived at my Shop


----------



## Kuzanut

Beautiful Truck Crash.. I'm a bit jealous....


----------



## DareDog

vplow;1033615 said:


> I dig those Tioga County pics Daredog!
> 
> Nobody will ever call those colors "pretty" but I like them


----------



## ejb40

DareDog;1043482 said:


> plow chaser,
> 
> whats the deal with NYS DOT and the plow frames? why don't they take them off for the summer? my buddy was asking me that the other day.


fleet admin and albany say do not remove plow frames, the mack in the pic looked like crap though at our res we take time in the spring or dark hours at the end of winter shift and try to repaint the frames plows etc


----------



## DareDog

ejb40;1043875 said:


> fleet admin and albany say do not remove plow frames, the mack in the pic looked like crap though at our res we take time in the spring or dark hours at the end of winter shift and try to repaint the frames plows etc


oh ok thanks


----------



## Uncle Herb

Three plows waiting for winter at Tracy's Road Equipment in Syracuse.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Oshkosh is from the Town of Schuyler. Surprised to see that they got rid of it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon




----------



## Kuzanut

Plow Chaser, you are amazing....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1044115 said:


> Plow Chaser, you are amazing....


I sometimes call it obsessed!


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1044073 said:


>


I like that Western Star. But I don't care for all that yellow paint.


----------



## neman

Plow Chaser;1044074 said:


> That Oshkosh is from the Town of Schuyler. Surprised to see that they got rid of it.


This is what they replaced it with click here:
http://townofschuyler.com/hwydept.pdf


----------



## granitefan713

crash444;1043511 said:


> Here is some pictures of My Truck I run all clean up and with the Plow equipment off.
> 
> View attachment 77476
> 
> View attachment 77477
> 
> View attachment 77478


It looks awesome! I wish some of the plow trucks around here looked that good.


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;1044195 said:


> This is what they replaced it with click here:
> http://townofschuyler.com/hwydept.pdf


Out with the old and in with the new. Sad thing is that the Oshkosh will outlast the Star 5 times over.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And now you can find the Oshkosh on Truckpaper!

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2389702


----------



## Autocar19003

*NYS Thruway Sterling???*

I was in Buffalo this past weekend and unfortunatly, due to our schedule (2 full days limit) was not able to get any pictures (I know PlowChaser, I am not keeping up!) , but I have notice a very interesting truck at that NYS Thruway yard off the Niagara Section (190) on Dingens Street between Weiss Street overpass and Clinton Street underpass in Buffalo (Check Google you will be able to see it in the picture) . I believe it is the Niagara Bridge Maintanance Yard at the South end of the 190. There is a 3-4 y/o Sterling 6-wheeler with double wings, a Wausau rollover plow and a Wausau Vee Plow. This is very different from anything else the Thruway has. 
Does anyone have any picture of it or know anything about it?
Just throwing it out there for discussion.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bad bad!! No camera! One must always travel with a camera!!

Here's a link to the T-way yard.

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=r4...387&lvl=2&sty=b&where1=Niagara University, NY

Others in here can attest that the Thruway ran some unique trucks other than their run of the mill S series and R model Macks from the 80s. I've seen a Mack RM with a rollover set up, and they did have high speed Walters with dual wings and rollover plow. We need some Buffalo representatives in here!


----------



## Autocar19003

*NYS Thruway*

The worst part is that I actually had a camera, I just had no time to stop everywhere. The Bride admitted that we have to go up for longer than a weekend since I got no pictures and I understand that both the Village and Town of Orchard Park got new trucks.

Here is a picture of the Thruway lot on the 190 marked up with things identified.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey i noticed something else in that birds eye view of the thruway depot...... 




































:laughing:


----------



## Plow Chaser

Nice one!! Hey I'll be hitting Ramapo and Rockland County come August. Flight is booked!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Plow Chaser/NYS Thruway*

That is hilarious!


----------



## Kuzanut

Awsome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## LON

*Just finished*

Here's a couple just finished


----------



## LON

Pete w/ Henderson Mark E 304SS and Gledhill one-ear mickey mouse


----------



## LON

Navistar 4x4 w/ Henderson Mark II 304SS


----------



## LON

other shots


----------



## Kuzanut

Wow that navistar is one mean looking truck....


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Manlius, NY had an open house today. The run an strictly International plow fleet. They take amazing care of their trucks.


----------



## Uncle Herb




----------



## Uncle Herb




----------



## Plow Chaser

Good stuff Uncle Herb!! Really sharp fleet! Hey,do you know anything about the Town of Cicero and what they run? I might stop by there later in the summer.


----------



## WingPlow

do any of you guys know where these towns get those amber plowlights ??

i've been asking our mechanic to put them on my truck for next winter but he claims he cant find any


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

Plow Chaser;1045923 said:


> Good stuff Uncle Herb!! Really sharp fleet! Hey,do you know anything about the Town of Cicero and what they run? I might stop by there later in the summer.


Cicero IL...?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Smoke&HotWater;1046040 said:


> Cicero IL...?


New York, just north of Syracuse.


----------



## towpro570

i hauled cars from there


----------



## mercer_me

I'm suprised there arn't more Peterbilt plow trucks, since they have aluminum cabs.


----------



## LON

doesn't surprise me. Aluminum corrodes just as bad as steel rusts with the chemicals being used today.


----------



## ajslands

\/ .......…........... -........................v


----------



## ajslands

WingPlow;1046013 said:


> do any of you guys know where these towns get those amber plowlights ??
> 
> i've been asking our mechanic to put them on my truck for next winter but he claims he cant find any


does your mechanic know what Goo-gle is? I know it's a big word, but you guys could have just googled amber beacons.
These are just off the top of my head
safteylightingandequipment .com

whenlen .com
swbs .com
priorityoneemergency .com


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1046083 said:


> I'm suprised there arn't more Peterbilt plow trucks, since they have aluminum cabs.


They're starting to pop up all over the place. Soon it will be all Petes and FLs. OTR trucks doing a plow's work!


----------



## 2005Chev

I think he meant the amber lights on the plow gear... not the beacons


----------



## granitefan713

Great shots guys! I like that new Pete on the top of the page, and I wouldn't mind that DuraStar either.


----------



## WingPlow

Sorry....guess my post wasnt quite clear. enough for some people


----------



## 2005Chev

Do amber running lights make a difference in the snow?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plow Chaser;1045923 said:


> Good stuff Uncle Herb!! Really sharp fleet! Hey,do you know anything about the Town of Cicero and what they run? I might stop by there later in the summer.


To be honest I am not sure. However, they did have their Autocar Constructor vac truck at the shop last week so it's possible they have a few other A-Cars hiding on site. I'll let you know if cruise by in the near future.


----------



## Plow Boss

WingPlow;1046507 said:


> Sorry....guess my post wasnt quite clear. enough for some people


I think this is what your looking for half way down the page
Sho-Me Par-36 halogen light kit
http://edgeolite.com/snowplowlights.html


----------



## SnowPro93

LON;1045878 said:


> Pete w/ Henderson Mark E 304SS and Gledhill one-ear mickey mouse


That Pete 335 is sweet!


----------



## njtruckequip

First off, thank you oshkosh619 for promoting our site... it's very much appreciated. the guys looking for info bout contracting in NJ goto http://www.state.nj.us/treasury/purchase/bid/summary/bid.shtml you will see when they advertise the contract for plowing. The NJDOT runs mostly aluminum bodies with 6" auger tg spreaders, bumper to axle hitches and cannon trip snowplows. their set up is pretty outdated in comparison to what is out on the market today and they lay down entirely too much material.


----------



## LON

SnowPro93;1046645 said:


> That Pete 335 is sweet!


THANKS! My guys take pride in what they do.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Here is the definition of "Beast", a 59 Oshkosh that was at the ATCA show this past weekend in Macungie, PA.


----------



## Uncle Herb

One sweet International S1800


----------



## Paul9

NYSDOT Wawarsing's new 4x4 mack. LFC387 asked me to post these pics today since he was unable to. Thanks to powerstroker11 for the photos.


----------



## Stik208

NY Dot 4x4 are rare this is the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Paul9;1048241 said:


> NYSDOT Wawarsing's new 4x4 mack. LFC387 asked me to post these pics today since he was unable to. Thanks to powerstroker11 for the photos.


Looks like it has those Euro style 10 hole buds on the front. Sweet rig, but I'll take the 4x4 S-series anyday over the Granite.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Hey Ryan, do you know anything about why Gledhill and Hi-Way have the same Mid-Mount wing designs? Also, Hi-Way has wing and front plows with the same designs of another company... but I forget the name, do you happen to remember the brand?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;1048428 said:


> Hey Ryan, do you know anything about why Gledhill and Hi-Way have the same Mid-Mount wing designs? Also, Hi-Way has wing and front plows with the same designs of another company... but I forget the name, do you happen to remember the brand?


I'm honestly not too up on those brands. I know of them, but do not know much about them. I grew up with Frink and Viking and I feel those are the 2 most rugged plow brands ever made. If the companies didn't patent their design, someone else could easily make the same thing. Or Gledhill and Hi-Way might be of a parent company?


----------



## DareDog

do you like this one? its got a MACK on the front


----------



## Plow Chaser

Now that's a plow!! Vernon's right?


----------



## Plow Boss

DareDog;1048790 said:


> do you like this one? its got a MACK on the front


Got any other shot of this truck with the v on?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Two more at Tracey Road Equipment. I didn't notice the tank dump bed on the International until I was home.




























The Paystar is a Onondaga County truck at the local spring shop.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Granite is insane!!! I caught one similar in May at Utica Mack, but it wasn't outfitted. What a beast!


----------



## Kuzanut

Without a body and its plows that Mack Looks meaner then the new NYDOT 4x4's


----------



## DareDog

Plow Chaser;1048861 said:


> Now that's a plow!! Vernon's right?


yep. that vee was built in 84 and hasn't been used. come on we need a good winter!!!!


----------



## DareDog

Plow Boss;1049024 said:


> Got any other shot of this truck with the v on?


only one i have.


----------



## Kuzanut

just to clarify. the 'V" was built in 1984? or the whole set up? cause that looks like a new Mack Granite front end.


----------



## Plow Boss

Uncle Herb;1049090 said:


> Two more at Tracey Road Equipment. I didn't notice the tank dump bed on the International until I was home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Paystar is a Onondaga County truck at the local spring shop.


Do you know who makes the body on the white international?


----------



## Plow Chaser

I see an Everest Sticker on it. But then the cab guard has something different that I cannot make out.


----------



## DareDog

Kuzanut;1049168 said:


> just to clarify. the 'V" was built in 1984? or the whole set up? cause that looks like a new Mack Granite front end.


yea the v plow is, Mack is 2009.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1049178 said:


> I see an Everest Sticker on it. But then the cab guard has something different that I cannot make out.


I thought that was there sticker but I couldn't find anything on the site.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I just did a search of a bunch of different spreader body companies and come up empty. Uncle Herb is going to have to go back for us!!


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1049216 said:


> I just did a search of a bunch of different spreader body companies and come up empty. Uncle Herb is going to have to go back for us!!


I check the site again and found this 
http://www.wausau-everest.com/news/everest-equipment-introduces-nordique-body.html- no photo though.Uncle Herb still needs to go back later to get finish shots of the Mack.


----------



## vplow

Plow Chaser;1048278 said:


> Looks like it has those Euro style 10 hole buds on the front. Sweet rig, but I'll take the 4x4 S-series anyday over the Granite.


Agreed, sad to see the impending demise of the NYSDOT 4x4 Internationals... I'm sure the towns will gobble them right up at the auction though! Be interesting to see where they end up...


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Syracuse


----------



## LON

just found out from a _former_ customer that we do shoddy work. I don't think this is too bad for shoddiness


----------



## granitefan713

Here are some T470s, not sure why it took me so long to post these...
I really like the looks of these T470s, I just want to see one in a color other than white.


----------



## LON

LON;1051281 said:


> just found out from a _former_ customer that we do shoddy work. I don't think this is too bad for shoddiness


maybe today it'll work


----------



## LON

nuddr pic or 2


----------



## Jelinek61

Never seen those type of tire chains, pretty ingenious if you ask me. Sweet truck as always.


----------



## towpro570

the tire chains are called on spots air operated down tire spin them


----------



## LON

towpro570;1051476 said:


> the tire chains are called on spots air operated down tire spin them


Nope, not On-spots. These are 18-strand Rud Roto-Grip automatic tire chains. Much better system IMHO. 
http://www.rud.com/en-us/produkte/schneeketten/rotogrip.html


----------



## LON




----------



## Kuzanut

what were they saying was 'Shoddy" Lon? if ya don't mind me asking.


----------



## OshkoshMan

City of Mt Morris Internationals plows. Nothing special (small town). That white WorkStar they just got in December though


----------



## OshkoshMan

Heres the City of Mt Morris' old truck that WorkStar replaced,

1993 GMC Topkick with a 427 Gas engine mated to an Allison automatic.


----------



## OshkoshMan

New International WorkStar tandems. All going to the Genesee County Road Commission

All 3 have Allison Autos mated to Cummins engines wesport


----------



## Plow Chaser

TopkickGuy;1051643 said:


> City of Mt Morris Internationals plows. Nothing special (small town). That white WorkStar they just got in December though


How much snowfall do you guys wait for until you put the blades on the front and don't use the underbody scraper blades?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I wounder what the average miles are on the older trucks?


----------



## OshkoshMan

Plow Chaser;1051664 said:


> How much snowfall do you guys wait for until you put the blades on the front and don't use the underbody scraper blades?


Maybe around 7-8+ inches.



IDOCTORTREES;1051667 said:


> I wounder what the average miles are on the older trucks?


Well that Topkick had only about 25,000 miles on it. Like I said Small town.


----------



## marc7676

*massdot and turnpike division*

Hello,
It's been a while since i've been on here. im still looking for massachusetts dpw,turnpike and other divisions, pictures of plow trucks and other equipment.

I would love to see anything such as trucks retired and now privately owned

thank you to all that post


----------



## Plow Boss

TopkickGuy;1051678 said:


> Maybe around 7-8+ inches.
> 
> Well that Topkick had only about 25,000 miles on it. Like I said Small town.


How do those under body plows hold up to manholes - water boxes etc?


----------



## OshkoshMan

Plow Boss;1051734 said:


> How do those under body plows hold up to manholes - water boxes etc?


They seem to hold up good. The one on the old Topkick looked like it was in pretty good shape.

Seems like they would have a full floating feature so they wouldn't get damaged by objects in the road


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

My Road truck


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES

4x4


----------



## OshkoshMan

IDOCTORTREES;1051771 said:


> 4x4


I saw that truck on truckpaper.com 

Either way, VERY NICE truck! Haven't seen too many 4x4 Topkick plows ussmileyflag


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Yup---I bought it from Sheehan Mack in SD----salesman was, Howie Long.


----------



## Kuzanut

What kind of plow is that your running? don't see any nameplates.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I will have to go back to the spec sheet.....Manrow???


----------



## SnowMatt13

Monroe.

Have them on some of our trucks....


----------



## OshkoshMan

GMC Topkick taken in 1996 by my uncle.










Funny story, my uncle took this truck for a test drive (it had Air Brakes btw) and as he was coming back into the dealer, he applied the brakes but they weren't kicking in so he applied more brakes and at that moment they came on and because of light back end, my uncle about stood the truck on its nose :laughing:


----------



## OshkoshMan

Speaking of my uncle, heres some of his plows


----------



## OshkoshMan

The orange one is a replica of a '57 Tonka Big Mike Dump custom fitted with a Salt Spreader and a removable V plow. Looks like a late 50s Ford in the front.

And the Lime Green truck is another Tonka replica but I don't know what model it is. That one looks like a '58 GMC in the front end. 

I know their not real trucks but I thought you guys might like them


----------



## lakeeffect

*Nysdot*

Surprised no one has mentioned the big change coming in NYSDOT this year, with the change over to liquid de-icing? NYS has purchased 60 military surplus 7000 gallon fuel tankers which are being retrofitted with spray bars and pumps. Also new poly tanks are being placed in the sander bodies on the plow trucks for de icing. a whole new chapter in ice control is starting here, get your cameras ready, alot of different NYSDOT rigs will be on the road this year.


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;1052022 said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the big change coming in NYSDOT this year, with the change over to liquid de-icing? NYS has purchased 60 military surplus 7000 gallon fuel tankers which are being retrofitted with spray bars and pumps. Also new poly tanks are being placed in the sander bodies on the plow trucks for de icing. a whole new chapter in ice control is starting here, get your cameras ready, alot of different NYSDOT rigs will be on the road this year.


So no more salt at all?? I'm going to stop by the Onondaga yard by the airport in a few weeks. I saw a few of the tankers there when I went by in May.


----------



## lfc387

NYSDOT has been spraying liquid salt brine since 2006. They just finally got some money to buy some tanks to slide in spreader bodies. Liquids are used prior to a storm and then we switch to rock salt.There have been about 40 units of various types accross the state. Everything from retrofitted Military to skid tanks that slide into trucks.


----------



## Mackman

Hey plow Chaser can you give me your 2cents here please. Or anyone esle that would have good info.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103592


----------



## iamhere

Paystar 5000 vid anyone?


----------



## Plow Chaser

iamhere;1052295 said:


> Paystar 5000 vid anyone?


Awesome!! Nothing better than the Paystars!!


----------



## iamhere

Plow Chaser;1052499 said:


> Awesome!! Nothing better than the Paystars!!


I think the Walters and Osh's might have them beat, but that's just me.


----------



## vplow

*Greene ****y NY Oshkosh*

Greene County (Catskills) Oshkosh plowing last winter

http://http://www.youtube.com/user/HemiLawman#p/u/12/92ZrYOBtjE0


----------



## SServices

My rig at work sorry for the crappy pic, phone was wet


----------



## fattyry

lfc387;1052222 said:


> NYSDOT has been spraying liquid salt brine since 2006. They just finally got some money to buy some tanks to slide in spreader bodies. Liquids are used prior to a storm and then we switch to rock salt.There have been about 40 units of various types accross the state. Everything from retrofitted Military to skid tanks that slide into trucks.


NYSDOT started pre-treating the Rip Van Winkle Bridge between Greene/Columbia County NY and it's approaches last year with a tanker trailer fitted with a spray bar. I also noticed some pre-treatment on the Taconic Pkwy in Columbia County, but never saw what type of truck was applying it...


----------



## DareDog




----------



## crash444

Did some oil and stoning today at a neighboring town, it was a nice day to working out there


----------



## NYSDOT

*Town of Manheim's new 2010 Mack*

Town of Manheim's all wheel drive 2010 Mack double winger with one way plow


----------



## NYSDOT

*NYSDOT Mack Granite*

NYSDOT Mack Granite


----------



## OshkoshMan

NYSDOT;1053051 said:


> Town of Manheim's all wheel drive 2010 Mack double winger with one way plow


Sweet Granite! Is it a 4x4 unit? It looks like it.


----------



## Plow Boss

crash444;1052961 said:


> View attachment 78341
> 
> 
> View attachment 78342
> 
> 
> View attachment 78343
> 
> 
> View attachment 78344
> 
> 
> Did some oil and stoning today at a neighboring town, it was a nice day to working out there


Who's the manufacture of the stone gates your using?


----------



## mercer_me

crash444;1052961 said:


> View attachment 78341
> 
> 
> View attachment 78342
> 
> 
> View attachment 78343
> 
> 
> View attachment 78344
> 
> 
> Did some oil and stoning today at a neighboring town, it was a nice day to working out there


You don't se to many Peterbilt plow trucks around.


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1053231 said:


> You don't se to many Peterbilt plow trucks around.


I consider that a good thing!


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT;1053051 said:


> Town of Manheim's all wheel drive 2010 Mack double winger with one way plow


I'm thinking that Manheim Granite is this one I shot at Utica Mack in May.

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2010/05-25/2010_mack_granite_4x4.jpg


----------



## OshkoshMan

Plow Chaser;1053236 said:


> I consider that a good thing!


Why is that? I've seen pics of 367 plows and their sweet!

They problematic trucks or something?

The City of Flint uses a few and I think some cities down toward the Waterford/Lake Orion area use them.


----------



## OshkoshMan

Plow Chaser;1053238 said:


> I'm thinking that Manheim Granite is this one I shot at Utica Mack in May.
> 
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2010/05-25/2010_mack_granite_4x4.jpg


Theres something about All Wheel Drive that makes a big truck like that so much cooler


----------



## Plow Chaser

TopkickGuy;1053308 said:


> Why is that? I've seen pics of 367 plows and their sweet!


Call me a plow purist if you'd like, but I just prefer trucks that were built from the ground up to plow. Don't get me wrong, I love seeing a nice tricked out Pete 379 rolling down the road with a classy paint job, but Pete's are meant for that. Hauling commoditities across the country, not plowing. I just don't find this need generation of plow trucks appealing at all. Whether it's the Pete's or Freightliners. Even the Western Stars are the same way!! All just personal preference.


----------



## crash444

mercer_me;1053231 said:


> You don't se to many Peterbilt plow trucks around.


 Mercer_ me there were 12 trucks there to spread stone and 6 of them were petebilts, 2 macks, 1 Ford l9000, 2 sterling and 1 new western star. In our county most of the plow trucks are peterbilts. Our town doesn't have any but maybe in the future I just bought the new mack and love it. talking with the other towns that have the pete they are not sure what they are going to buy next with no Cat motor they are thinking mack. That is the one of the reason I went with the mack. the new cummins motor in the petes are haveing tons of problems.


----------



## crash444

Plow Chaser;1053357 said:


> Call me a plow purist if you'd like, but I just prefer trucks that were built from the ground up to plow. Don't get me wrong, I love seeing a nice tricked out Pete 379 rolling down the road with a classy paint job, but Pete's are meant for that. Hauling commoditities across the country, not plowing. I just don't find this need generation of plow trucks appealing at all. Whether it's the Pete's or Freightliners. Even the Western Stars are the same way!! All just personal preference.


Just curious what the newer ineternationals are built for? I got two of them and nothing but problems and the other town's are the same way. the county even has a few pete's and they are holding up very well. like i said most of our county runs pete's


----------



## mercer_me

crash444;1053358 said:


> Mercer_ me there were 12 trucks there to spread stone and 6 of them were Petebilts, 2 Macks, 1 Ford l9000, 2 Sterling and 1 new Western Star. In our county most of the plow trucks are Peterbilts. Our town doesn't have any but maybe in the future I just bought the new mack and love it. talking with the other towns that have the pete they are not sure what they are going to buy next with no Cat motor they are thinking Mack. That is the one of the reason I went with the Mack. the new Cummins motor in the petes are haveing tons of problems.


In Maine Ford, Sterling, Chevy/GMC, and International are the moste comon plow trucks. Ocationaly you will se a Mack or a Western Star. But I don't think I have ever seen a Peterbilt plow truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

crash444;1053361 said:


> Just curious what the newer ineternationals are built for? I got two of them and nothing but problems and the other town's are the same way. the county even has a few pete's and they are holding up very well. like i said most of our county runs pete's


I'm sure the same thing. Just a class 8 truck with a few more options. The trucks just aren't as heavy and rugged as they were in the 60s-80s. Nothing is made to last. I remember a plow truck would last 20 years or so, now it's closer to 10.


----------



## crash444

mercer_me;1053366 said:


> In Maine Ford, Sterling, Chevy/GMC, and International are the moste comon plow trucks. Ocationaly you will se a Mack or a Western Star. But I don't think I have ever seen a Peterbilt plow truck.


I will try to get some Picture of them and post them I just started carring a camera with me to work.


----------



## Kuzanut

Is the "all wheel drive" similar to what the old Walters had or like what is found on today's 4wd pickups?


----------



## granitefan713

Here's an awesome Granite single axle plow truck. All it needs is a chrome grille.


----------



## OshkoshMan

Plow Chaser;1053357 said:


> Call me a plow purist if you'd like, but I just prefer trucks that were built from the ground up to plow. Don't get me wrong, I love seeing a nice tricked out Pete 379 rolling down the road with a classy paint job, but Pete's are meant for that. Hauling commoditities across the country, not plowing. I just don't find this need generation of plow trucks appealing at all. Whether it's the Pete's or Freightliners. Even the Western Stars are the same way!! All just personal preference.


You got a good point there.

But while their not built as well as Oshkoshs and Walters, Petes (and Kenworths) are some of the better made trucks today. I could see a tandem axle 367 plow lasting longer than a typical Freightliner, Sterling or even an International (expect the Paystar)

Oh well, I like Oshkosh plows better. I think every city, county, and township should operate one   :laughing:


----------



## OshkoshMan

Hmmmm......been pretty slow here last couple days.

I found this cool old truck on Truckpaper.com.

1991 Mack RM6884X 4x4 Ex-Airport truck, with pretty low miles. Its pretty cool.

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2382381


----------



## OshkoshMan

Another cool find on Truckpaper.com.

1998 Ford Louisville 4x4

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2389673


----------



## DareDog

that trucks in ruff shape for its yr

i like this one

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2419860


----------



## OshkoshMan

DareDog;1053993 said:


> that trucks in ruff shape for its yr
> 
> i like this one
> 
> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2419860


Just looks like some rust here and there. Its got pretty low miles, though 
Oh yeah, I've seen that one. Very nice, clean truck!


----------



## Uncle Herb

The Sterling is just down the street from me. It is parked right next to a Oshkosh....a real contrast if you get what I mean. Love that green Mack, I would never removed the number from the hood. LOL


----------



## OshkoshMan

Uncle Herb;1054521 said:


> The Sterling is just down the street from me. It is parked right next to a Oshkosh....a real contrast if you get what I mean. Love that green Mack, I would never removed the number from the hood. LOL


Lucky! lol I'd love to look at both. Never really seen a 4x4 Louisville/Sterling.

Yeah that Mack is sweet! I wonder if its got All Wheel Steer like some Oshkoshs.


----------



## OshkoshMan

Stopped by the International dealer today to find this St Clair county WorkStar sitting out back


----------



## OshkoshMan

I've had these pics on my computer for a couple months that I think you guys will love 

(don't worry, I got about 8 more pics )


----------



## OshkoshMan

Heres some more,


----------



## OshkoshMan

Last batch,

(The last one is actually from truckpaper.com, but its still a pretty sweet truck)


----------



## granitefan713

OshkoshMan;1054677 said:


> I've had these pics on my computer for a couple months that I think you guys will love
> 
> (don't worry, I got about 8 more pics )





OshkoshMan;1054678 said:


> Heres some more,





OshkoshMan;1054680 said:


> Last batch,
> 
> (The last one is actually from truckpaper.com, but its still a pretty sweet truck)


With the exception of the one from TruckPaper, those are all my pics......


----------



## OshkoshMan

granitefan713;1054777 said:


> With the exception of the one from TruckPaper, those are all my pics......


Oh really? I'm sorry

But I must say, I've seen all your plow pics on photobucket, you have/had some awesome pics!


----------



## granitefan713

OshkoshMan;1054854 said:


> Oh really? I'm sorry
> 
> But I must say, I've seen all your plow pics on photobucket, you have/had some awesome pics!


Yeah, not a big deal though.

And thanks! I love new trucks, if you haven't already figured that out.


----------



## OshkoshMan

granitefan713;1055004 said:


> Yeah, not a big deal though.
> 
> And thanks! I love new trucks, if you haven't already figured that out.


Oh yeah I can tell. I do too 

Where did you see that 6x6 Granite? I've never really seen one set up to be a plow 

Oh, and are them Green and Red Freightliners I posted pics of 4x4s? They look like it


----------



## granitefan713

OshkoshMan;1055043 said:


> Oh yeah I can tell. I do too
> 
> Where did you see that 6x6 Granite? I've never really seen one set up to be a plow
> 
> Oh, and are them Green and Red Freightliners I posted pics of 4x4s? They look like it


That 6x6 Granite was "passing through" my area and I guess it had some mechanical troubles. After it was fixed, it continued on its journey. They took the destination tag down so I have no idea where it was going unfortunately.

And yes, some of those Freightlners were 4x4s.


----------



## LON

Kuzanut;1051579 said:


> what were they saying was 'Shoddy" Lon? if ya don't mind me asking.


they got a new International from a competitor of mine who also happens to be a dealer for one of the lines of snowplow we carry. They beat the plow within the first 2 months of owning it (hit a tree, hit a stump, was off-road and down through a ditch, etc) and wanted warranty work done (moldboard is bent back 1/2" on right side, sector is bent down nearly 1.5"). I said abuse wasn't covered under any warranty. Damage estimate came in at what a new plow would run but because we wouldn't fix it under warranty this township supervisor chose to claim in a meeting that we didn't know what we were doing, were 2-faced and did shoddy work anyway. The driver of the truck broke a 7/16" G70 lift chain within the first week of having the plow. I don't see this truck lasting the 10 years they have it leased.


----------



## Paul9

New NYSDOT Mack


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Boss

For Autcion


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1056220 said:


> For Autcion


The towns are getting rid of nicer and nicer stuff just for some 10 wheel truck that will last half the time of the Oshes.


----------



## OshkoshMan

Plow Boss;1056220 said:


> For Autcion


Wow that truck looks only a year or 2 old its so clean! What year is it?

I can't believe they just don't keep it, it'd probably out last the newer tandems! But nope they gotta get rid of it and spend more money on a new truck that will probably last 1/4 what of this truck would've lasted.

I wonder how much it'll go for.


----------



## OshkoshMan

City of Clio plow.

Hasn't even seen snow yet


----------



## oshkosh619

OshkoshMan;1056296 said:


> Wow that truck looks only a year or 2 old its so clean! What year is it?
> 
> I can't believe they just don't keep it, it'd probably out last the newer tandems! But nope they gotta get rid of it and spend more money on a new truck that will probably last 1/4 what of this truck would've lasted.
> 
> I wonder how much it'll go for.


Based on the shape of the cab roof (convex and not flat) and the intergral headlight tunnels, I'd hazard a guess it's a mid eighties to late nineties P series. In about '99, they started using the same flat-top roofed cab as on the MPT. In 2006, they went to the new style with the '99 style cab and all new hood/fenders/headlight assemblies.


----------



## OshkoshMan

Washtenaw County Freightliner Business Class M2 112V Tandem


----------



## deere13

found when looking for cucv pics. so here you go.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1056220 said:


> For Autcion


I actually found that truck last week. Town of Fairfield. They also have this unreal L9000 4x4 up on the block too!


----------



## Plow Chaser

2011 Paystar just finished getting outfitted. Good to see these trucks still rolling off the line.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Former NYSDOT IH S series


----------



## Plow Chaser

2011 NYSDOT Granite


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Cortlandville. I never thought baby blue would be a good color on plows until I saw these!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Frankfort S series


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Homer


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was able to track down that beast of a Granite the Town of Manheim just bought. Found it outside being washed for a parade later that night. Photo opps at its finest!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Sullivan. Great fleet of Macks and Autocars these guys run. And lots of them!


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Sullivan


----------



## Uncle Herb

Ahhh, the roads of Madison county.


----------



## Theshoemaker

Here's a local one from out by me....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some NYSDOT from the Onondaga County Yard. The Granite with the tank is the first liquid setup that was finished for the winter. There were a few more in the garage getting outfitted. Pretty neat system. The tank slips right into the bed for the pre-wetting, then slips right back out for the storm. Salt is then filled into the dump and the conveyor does the rest. Awesome relics in this yard. Neat old Military stuff.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More of the NYSDOT.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1059698 said:


> Here's some NYSDOT from the Onondaga County Yard. The Granite with the tank is the first liquid setup that was finished for the winter. There were a few more in the garage getting outfitted. Pretty neat system. The tank slips right into the bed for the pre-wetting, then slips right back out for the storm. Salt is then filled into the dump and the conveyor does the rest. Awesome relics in this yard. Neat old Military stuff.


Great shots.On the Mack with the tank its got a underbody plow. Is that something new for this year too?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1059713 said:


> Great shots.On the Mack with the tank its got a underbody plow. Is that something new for this year too?


The equipment manager told me they've been using them for years, just not a lot of them. I gotta say, the new Macks are nice looking rigs. But!!! They all wish they had the S series. Everyone I talked to said nothing performed like the S series!


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1059605 said:


> I actually found that truck last week. Town of Fairfield. They also have this unreal L9000 4x4 up on the block too!


I did find the bid online for the L9000 but I can't find the Oshkosh.The Oshkosh look to be in good shape from the photo's. How does it look in person?


----------



## Plow Boss

*For Auction*

Read they got a new Mack to replace this


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1059735 said:


> I did find the bid online for the L9000 but I can't find the Oshkosh.The Oshkosh look to be in good shape from the photo's. How does it look in person?


The Osh is the one you posted a few pages back. The Louie is sick. BIG!! Great shape too!


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1059735 said:


> I did find the bid online for the L9000 but I can't find the Oshkosh.The Oshkosh look to be in good shape from the photo's. How does it look in person?


Great pic. I have never sean a Ford 8000 or 9000 4x4. There are alot of Ford 8000 and 9000 plow trucks in Maine.


----------



## SServices

The twp. I work at bought this truck in the spring goin to get it outfitted next month.


----------



## SServices

This one is my truck at work


----------



## OshkoshMan

Ryan, you nearly made me ruin my new laptop from drooling so much....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a few more of the pair from Fairfield.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Onondaga County DOT


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Ramapo. By far one of the best fleets I've ever seen. They must have 20 FWDs all in immaculate condition. Some Osh MPTs and the Paystars are sweet.


----------



## SnWfiteR

Plow Chaser;1060026 said:


> Onondaga County DOT


I did a bunch of work to this truck about 3 months ago....bell housing was destroyed!!!


----------



## SnWfiteR

*Military Surplus*

Oldie But Goodie!!!

http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=3551383&convertTo=USD


----------



## iamhere

Here's a '72 http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000061064

and a nice '81 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Osh-Kosh-WT-2206-/170529585437?pt=Commercial_Trucks Oshkosh up for grabs.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1060027 said:


> Town of Ramapo. By far one of the best fleets I've ever seen. They must have 20 FWDs all in immaculate condition. Some Osh MPTs and the Paystars are sweet.


Wow, that is so cool to see....
They must have very good mechanics etc Keeping the older iron running and from rotting out....
I wonder how they justify all the AWD's?
I googled the town, I understand now ,a Huge Tax Base ,commuter town to the big city...


----------



## CityGuy

Here are a few finds in Minnesota


----------



## CityGuy

*More in MN*

MN Plows found on web


----------



## CityGuy

More MN snow plows


----------



## CityGuy

more mn finds


----------



## mercer_me

Hamelfire;1064802 said:


> MN Plows found on web


I love the twin Ford single axles.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Here is a sweet video I shot of a 1968 International plow truck pulling at the Washington County fair in NY.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hamelfire;1064800 said:


> Here are a few finds in Minnesota


What did that guy driving the orange international hit? I've never seen a blow out do that much damage before....


----------



## tailboardtech

just guessing he was probably trying to pile the snow with the plow angled all the way to the left and it came up and hit the bumper the old f800 ford i drove for work would hit if u weren't careful the new international truck i have has stops on the plow frame to prevent that (i guess there's doesn't)


----------



## CityGuy

Kuzanut;1065352 said:


> What did that guy driving the orange international hit? I've never seen a blow out do that much damage before....[/Q
> 
> Tire blow out not sure


----------



## Autocar19003

*Old IH*



Uncle Herb;1065125 said:


> Here is a sweet video I shot of a 1968 International plow truck pulling at the Washington County fair in NY.


That was great seeing that old Iron at work. That looks like an old Frink set up.
Thanks for sharring that!


----------



## powerstroker11

forgot i had these videos on my phone from last season

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
NYSDOT, roadcall for truck overheating, followed it back to shop

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
Dutchess County NY Plow Truck, followed it on my way to work


----------



## WingPlow

Uncle Herb;1065125 said:


> Here is a sweet video I shot of a 1968 International plow truck pulling at the Washington County fair in NY.


i watched that video like 5 times now....i swear thats our old truck we had where i work years ago


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh;1063930 said:


> Wow, that is so cool to see....
> They must have very good mechanics etc Keeping the older iron running and from rotting out....
> I wonder how they justify all the AWD's?
> I googled the town, I understand now ,a Huge Tax Base ,commuter town to the big city...


Ayup. There are towns 50 miles away in the Catskills that get 2-3x the snow with 2-3x the hills, and yet get by with much less... Granted there are some palces in the Catskills with trucks that make these look weak, but usually it's only a couple per town -and they're 30-40 years old!


----------



## vplow

WingPlow;1066739 said:


> i watched that video like 5 times now....i swear thats our old truck we had where i work years ago


Did you work for Town of Schaghticoke? If so, yes!

I just finished building a 1/87 scale model of that truck. I'll try and get some more pics of it (when the town still owned it, they just sold it a year or two ago) and the model on here.


----------



## Uncle Herb

vplow;1066814 said:


> Did you work for Town of Schaghticoke? If so, yes!
> 
> I just finished building a 1/87 scale model of that truck. I'll try and get some more pics of it (when the town still owned it, they just sold it a year or two ago) and the model on here.


That the town! The announcer you hear in the video is a quite a classic truck nut and has a huge collection. He kept trying to buy the truck right then and there. LOL, I thought his offer of 2k was a little low.


----------



## WingPlow

vplow;1066814 said:


> Did you work for Town of Schaghticoke? If so, yes!
> 
> I just finished building a 1/87 scale model of that truck. I'll try and get some more pics of it (when the town still owned it, they just sold it a year or two ago) and the model on here.


well then i guess it wasnt the truck LOL, looks just like ours though

i sure miss it, love the style of those older internationals


----------



## granitefan713

Nice shots guys. I like those M2 106Vs up near the top.


----------



## Paul9




----------



## Uncle Herb

And to think, NYS has no money!


----------



## granitefan713

Paul9;1067695 said:


>


You must take me there immediately! haha 

Awesome shot!!!

I see a 4x4 in there too.


----------



## santaclause

thats what I have been saying all along you drive by the Henderson Mfg yard here in watertown or beam mack next to interstate and all there is is NYS Dot trucks.Not bad for a state that is supposedly broke,granted the orders for these trucks were putin more than likelly b4 the big economy deal got started, but still now they are saying they are going to have raise taxes because of all the pensions for state employees ,the nice little clause where the employee can work a boat load of OT 3 years b4 retirement to pad his pension and so on .I know im in the wrong field should have went public also instead of working in the private sector.........


----------



## Plow Boss

Paul9;1067695 said:


>


Where was the first photo taken?


----------



## Paul9

Poughkeepsie, At the Region 8 EM shop.


----------



## jt5019

A couple cell phone pics i got today from the DOT garage in Rocky Hill. Didn't have time to stop but they have some impressive new setups there.


----------



## 2004F550

Looks like they are finally replacing some single axle wing trucks...nice tandems too, about time they get some heavier trucks. That crew cab with the belly blade is different, never seen one of those around this district


----------



## jt5019

2004F550;1069727 said:


> Looks like they are finally replacing some single axle wing trucks...nice tandems too, about time they get some heavier trucks. That crew cab with the belly blade is different, never seen one of those around this district


They had a few brand new single axle wing trucks there with Henderson dump bodies they looked different. The crew cab trucks were interesting! I havnt seen any of them down here either. Hopefully i can get better pictures next week.


----------



## mercer_me

jt5019;1069299 said:


> A couple cell phone pics i got today from the DOT garage in Rocky Hill. Didn't have time to stop but they have some impressive new setups there.


Does the crew cab International have a wing?


----------



## LON

Just finished yesterday


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;1069727 said:


> Looks like they are finally replacing some single axle wing trucks...nice tandems too, about time they get some heavier trucks. That crew cab with the belly blade is different, never seen one of those around this district


i really dont see the need for the DOT to run 10 wheelers or tri-axles
with the exception of hauling salt in the winter, they never haul anything


----------



## 2004F550

Yea exactly which means they can go farther the load of material in the winter. They can easily burn up the S/A load on a multi-lane then more trips to the yard to reload, higher capacity will help with that, and i agree they don't haul anything else to speak of but in the winter it will be helpful. What i dont understand is a a crew cab? so even more guys can ride around together and hit the dunkin at 930 am lol


----------



## WingPlow

i dont really care how many guys go to 'dunkin donuts", everyone who works gets
a break...its easier to take one truck to the job and to the coffee shop rather then 4 or 5


----------



## granitefan713

LON;1070462 said:


> Just finished yesterday


Awesome shots of an awesome truck.


----------



## 2004F550

Haha good point. Either way they wont look that way long, can't believe how quick some of these newer dot trucks have gone to sh*t in such a short time.


----------



## WingPlow

the calcium there using is really tearing them up....


----------



## Uncle Herb

FYI, The County Executive of Onondaga, NY wants the county out of the road plowing business starting in 2012. Be out the lookout for some slightly used Volvo's and beat Internationals come auction season!


----------



## Kuzanut

What does he want everyone to go out and buy snow machines?


----------



## Uncle Herb

She would like the villages/towns/state to pick up the slack. Go figure.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was thinking the county wanted to privatize plowing. No way the smaller towns and villages could do all the work.


----------



## Kuzanut

I could honestly see a county supervisor in southern NY saying something like that but Onondaga county.. It snows almost every night up that way during the winter...


----------



## Uncle Herb

It turns out to be 300 miles of roads, 60 miles have already returned to town and villages. The county currently pays the towns to plow some of their roads as it is. I guess they figure the towns can do it cheaper?


----------



## Jelinek61

Uncle Herb;1073133 said:


> It turns out to be 300 miles of roads, 60 miles have already returned to town and villages. The county currently pays the towns to plow some of their roads as it is.
> 
> I guess they figure the towns can do it cheaper?


Makes sense, they have less distance to travel from the city shops and the cities can spend more time plowing instead of driving to their assignments as the county would. Also more sheds to pickup salt from.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Get used to seeing NH DOT equipment like this...*

NH DOT is keeping their trucks three to four years longer than the original trade dates ,the photo pretty much sums it up...
I will add we havent hired any extra mechanics either.So we dont get new trucks when the front line service life is used up and we dont have any extra mechanics, I wonder what desk jockie came up with this plan... 
This International wheeler not in its trade window yet has been in the repair shop both under warranty and the states for 50% of its life...POS if you ask any of the guys operating them... International has not done NH DOT any favors...But they keep winning lowest bid and we get stuck with them.


----------



## Mackman

Lowest bid is not a good thing when it comes to trucks lol.


----------



## LON

Oshkosh;1073534 said:


> This International wheeler not in its trade window yet has been in the repair shop both under warranty and the states for 50% of its life...POS if you ask any of the guys operating them... International has not done NH DOT any favors...But they keep winning lowest bid and we get stuck with them.


How the truck does is all based on the spec of the truck. We have had loads of good IH trucks and will continue to build them but can tell you that having a good spec writer can make all the difference. My Dad has been selling IH now for 52yrs.


----------



## Oshkosh

LON;1073761 said:


> How the truck does is all based on the spec of the truck. We have had loads of good IH trucks and will continue to build them but can tell you that having a good spec writer can make all the difference. My Dad has been selling IH now for 52yrs.


I understand that and we get stuck with junk...
Our 4900's are so under powered/torque those 466's last 140,000 miles before the orings and sleeves go ,great school bus motors...
We put the plow frames on and they loose 5mph without gear...I guess they maybe ok in the flat land but in the hills they are junk!
The state puts our international powered DT trucks out to the auction at 150,000 miles as they are all used up.Most are rebuilt at least once.
BTW we are on 200 hour oil changes...
The wheelers are big issues, I think is our warranty dealer(Liberty) we have had very poor service, the state trucks will sit for weeks before getting in the shop and when we get them back our shop most of the time has to repair what they did...Horrible service dealer.The last time four weeks ago they where working on the egr and busted some manifold that we had to ship from Germany..They didn't tell us, we found it after picking up the truck.It has been like this since day one.The truck goes in for warranty work and then runs a day or two then breaks down again and then to our shop....Concord doesn't do anything about it and International doesn't either! I tell you one thing our state wouldn't purchase another international until they made good on the ones we had first, if it was up to me and many of the drivers..
Personally I used to drive up from Massachusetts to buy all my parts there...I wouldn't buy another International because of what I have seen since being with the state.I personally owned three in the past.
The local town that was running the 466 equipped trucks got 50,000-60,000 miles before the motors would sour....There isn't a flat road in that town (Jackson,NH)...
With my help and your input we are running big block diesels now...The 4x4 Paystar with the Cummins is working out very well.But for some reason they went with a 4x4 Westernstar with similar specs this year for their new purchase(More money also)...
I have 17 years seat time /working with and around these trucks..


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A ex PennDOT plow I found in my travels.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of the ford plow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

jt5019;1069299 said:


> A couple cell phone pics i got today from the DOT garage in Rocky Hill. Didn't have time to stop but they have some impressive new setups there.


Damn, lol i was gonna post some pics from that garage. I live right around the corner. All those shiny new plows lined up, plus the trucks fully upfitted have been sitting in the same exact spots since late spring. In my eyes its a total waste of money to have those trucks not being used the rest of the year. They havent moved since they got delivered. And the crew cab...seriously?


----------



## SnWfiteR

Uncle Herb;1072577 said:


> FYI, The County Executive of Onondaga, NY wants the county out of the road plowing business starting in 2012. Be out the lookout for some slightly used Volvo's and beat Internationals come auction season!


This announcement was not only a shock to all of us employees of DOT, but to the legislators as well!!! I dont know how the towns are gonna be able to take over all of our roads....most of the towns feel that the county doesnt pay them enough now....let alone if they take all the countys roads and have to plow their own roads....will keep you all posted on what happens


----------



## WingPlow

And the crew cab...seriously? ....i,m glad to see them going back to the crew cab for some of the trucks...why should the bridge crew or the mason crews have to take 2 or 3
or more trucks to the same place to do the same job ?


----------



## Oshkosh

*City of Berlin ,NH*

Some trucks I ran across in Berlin ,Nh yesterday...
Not bad rigs for a very poor north country city...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Berlin,NH Rigs*

Another Berlin Truck


----------



## Oshkosh

*Berlin,NH Oshkosh*

One for the Oshkosh fans.
Berlin runs allot of loader wing setups also...


----------



## jt5019

WingPlow;1074237 said:


> And the crew cab...seriously? ....i,m glad to see them going back to the crew cab for some of the trucks...why should the bridge crew or the mason crews have to take 2 or 3
> or more trucks to the same place to do the same job ?


Im sure the crew cab trucks are for a specific use, they had fairly small dump bodies on them. The henderson combination dumb bodies on the other trucks were interesting though. Maybe you can get some better pictures of them 06HD BOSS


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;1074255 said:


> Another Berlin Truck


Awesome!! Paystar tractor/plow combo!! I love it!


----------



## crash444

Kuzanut;1073113 said:


> I could honestly see a county supervisor in southern NY saying something like that but Onondaga county.. It snows almost every night up that way during the winter...


Allegany county Superintendent has been saying this for years. There are 29 towns in allegany county and all but 1 town is plowing the county roads. The county pays the town's $3100 a center line mile for the year and the county supplies all the sand salt to use on the county roads. I am the one town that does not sign and been pressured from the county to do it. I just refuse to do it manly to man power I have and the amount of traffic. When the county trucks plow the road they are on it from 5 am to 10pm at night and the road still get's shut down for accidents. I live in a college town and the students are the biggest liabilty.


----------



## 2004F550

Like wingplow said theyll use the crews for the man power intensive stuff like bridge crew or mow crew and atleast one has been delivered as I saw it working in plainville on rt 177 last week on tree trimming


----------



## 06HD BOSS

WingPlow;1074237 said:


> And the crew cab...seriously? ....i,m glad to see them going back to the crew cab for some of the trucks...why should the bridge crew or the mason crews have to take 2 or 3
> or more trucks to the same place to do the same job ?


Reason i say that is because its been sitting there (along with at least 10 other trucks) fully outfitted for winter, since this past spring. The tires are gonna have flat spots soon lol


----------



## man4054

Heres a Mack plow truck from Park Ridge NJ


----------



## DareDog

wow just wow nice light bar on that rig looks like boss?


----------



## man4054

A International from Brick Twp. NJ


----------



## man4054

A GMC from Washington Twp (Berrgen County) NJ


----------



## HC plower

Straight off the Oshkosh site.....


----------



## vplow

> The 4x4 Paystar with the Cummins is working out very well


Oshkosh, is this NHDOT you're talking about? I didn't know NHDOT had any Paystars, but maybe I'm just not following the discussion right.

And on those Berlin Paystar and Osh 6x6s, do they get plows in the winter? Don't know why they'd have 6x6s if they didn't plow with them, but in the pics I don't see much evidence of plow equipment unless they fully change out the bodies, plow frames, wing boxes,etc. for summer.


----------



## Oshkosh

vplow;1077938 said:


> Oshkosh, is this NHDOT you're talking about? I didn't know NHDOT had any Paystars, but maybe I'm just not following the discussion right.
> 
> And on those Berlin Paystar and Osh 6x6s, do they get plows in the winter? Don't know why they'd have 6x6s if they didn't plow with them, but in the pics I don't see much evidence of plow equipment unless they fully change out the bodies, plow frames, wing boxes,etc. for summer.


 Oh no,no paystars for NH DOT ,that would be the right thing to do....
The Paystar I was referring to was one I specked out with help for the Town of Jackson.
Berlin does run plow gear on their wheelers, not sure how they set them up as I am always out when they are...I wish I could see what is kept inside the garages...
Some day I wont have to be(I hope soon) Then I can run around and catch them in action...


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh;1078221 said:


> Oh no,no paystars for NH DOT ,that would be the right thing to do....


I think that would almost ALWAYS be the right thing to do! 

Ok, just didn't quite follow that thread then. Never been by Town of JAckson, sounds like that might be worth a stop. Anything good (4wd etc.) at town of Bartlett? I know Conway has some Ford and International 4x4s and an Osh blower, plus a Cat (I think?) grader which I think has a plow and wing IIRC. WHat I've seen "north of the notches" is mostly s/a Internationals. Still can't get over no 4x4s for NHDOT! Maybe they'd be overkill for most places but there's a few spots I know of where it's hard to imagine anything else (besides maybe a grader) doing the job when things get bad. I know you guys do run some graders with V's and wings for pushing back, but still...


----------



## Oshkosh

vplow;1078551 said:


> I think that would almost ALWAYS be the right thing to do!
> 
> Ok, just didn't quite follow that thread then. Never been by Town of JAckson, sounds like that might be worth a stop. Anything good (4wd etc.) at town of Bartlett? I know Conway has some Ford and International 4x4s and an Osh blower, plus a Cat (I think?) grader which I think has a plow and wing IIRC. WHat I've seen "north of the notches" is mostly s/a Internationals. Still can't get over no 4x4s for NHDOT! Maybe they'd be overkill for most places but there's a few spots I know of where it's hard to imagine anything else (besides maybe a grader) doing the job when things get bad. I know you guys do run some graders with V's and wings for pushing back, but still...


 Bartlett has three newer International 4x4's with rh wings and spreaders.One 2wd International 6 wheeler as a spare,grader with wing....
Jackson has One 2005 International 4x4, 2008 Paystar 4x4, 2010 Westernstar 4x4 being built now and the GMC5500 4x4 all with spreaders and rh wings.Also the dresser grader with plow/vee and wing...
NH DOT's attitude seems to be get it to the shoulder with the light equipment and we will send the graders around after the storms to push back.
We are in MAJOR cost cutting/saving mode right now...They dont even know if they have overtime funding for this upcoming winter which will mean comp time forced on us...


----------



## man4054

Bergenfield NJ a Western Star


----------



## Plow Chaser

man4054;1078663 said:


> Bergenfield NJ a Western Star


There's just something about garbage trucks with plows on them!!


----------



## Grassman09

Plow Chaser;1078669 said:


> There's just something about garbage trucks with plows on them!!


Double duty. Plow at night collect trash during the day. The guy who hangs off the back has to shovel sidewalks.. LOL or is it like here sometimes where the driver needs company lol. someone to light his smoke or hold his coffee.

I have not seen any of those in my area. Trash is subbed out same with plowing for the most part. They kibosh ed subs with single axle trucks said they only wanted tandems and for sidewalks plows they wanted 10 or 15 machines minimum.


----------



## Kuzanut

Town of Ramapo


----------



## DareDog

man4054;1078663 said:


> Bergenfield NJ a Western Star


it looks like a Volvo?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

DareDog;1079322 said:


> it looks like a Volvo?


It is, one of those Volvo/White/GMC.


----------



## man4054

Bergenfield NJ Gmc Garbage Truck


----------



## granitefan713

man4054;1074828 said:


> Heres a Mack plow truck from Park Ridge NJ


Now that's a cool looking plow truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1079314 said:


> Town of Ramapo


Ahhhh, you made it back!!


----------



## man4054

Westwood D.P.W


----------



## iamhere

Anyone want to become a Plowsite legend?

What looks to be Three very nice Walters up for auction.

http://www.teitsworth.com/upcoming_...&group=0&state=&kwd=&zip=&category=0&nojava=0


----------



## tailboardtech

heres a 2011 international bound for MD transportation authority i seen today at beltway international while waiting for 2 hours for them to fix my truck O well at least i was getting payed to sleep and drool


----------



## Jelinek61

That is totally awesome. First three axle i've seen in the new international. Sweet find.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Very cool!


----------



## tailboardtech

it was love at first sight i think i would trade my S/A work star for that in a heart beat


----------



## powerstroker11

what is the second joystick for in that 2011 International? i know 1 is for your front plow, the second possibly a belly scraper but i couldnt really see one in the picture and it has a 3rd lift axle so.......


----------



## powerstroker11

dump body?


----------



## granitefan713

Awesome truck!


----------



## the new boss 92

powerstroker11;1084415 said:


> what is the second joystick for in that 2011 International? i know 1 is for your front plow, the second possibly a belly scraper but i couldnt really see one in the picture and it has a 3rd lift axle so.......


maybe the tarp? or to drop the 3rd axle.


----------



## tailboardtech

the second lever is for the dump even though it has a switch on the factory dash for it. the axle switches are the ones right below the screen and the tarp is there behind the seat below the air gauge it also has a switch on the dash for that and a air gate even tho its a manual gate.


----------



## Jelinek61

I would say the left joystick is the plow control, the right joystick is the dump box, the middle box with the red toggle switch on top looks like a sander controller. Then maybe a rear video monitor screen and the panel below the screen with the gauge looks like the lift axle/airbag controls. Just a guess.


----------



## Newdude

Here is a NYSDOT Mack I saw today. Looked new, could be a delivery.


----------



## powerstroker11

Yea that's the new 2011s NYSDOT got.


----------



## Plow Chaser

A buddy of mine sent me some pics.

Oswego County Western Star

Town of West Monroe Granite


----------



## mercer_me

You don't se many Western Star plow trucks. I don't know why, I think they would make a realy good plow truck.


----------



## Paul9

NYSDOT Wawarsing, Ulster Co.. New 2011 Mack 4x4


----------



## powerstroker11

Hey Paul9,

when you moving outta Wawarsing? you know theres crazy rehab junkies there xysport


----------



## Paul9

powerstroker11;1087576 said:


> Hey Paul9,
> 
> when you moving outta Wawarsing? you know theres crazy rehab junkies there xysport


Not sure? Just waiting to hear when.... No big deal.... Lol i know, cops were everywhere that day.


----------



## man4054

Washington Twp NJ (Bergen County) D.P.W


----------



## Honest Mike

Great thread and l love all the trucks from NJ being posted!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Paul9;1087291 said:


> NYSDOT Wawarsing, Ulster Co.. New 2011 Mack 4x4


Sharp! Nothing better than some 4x4 action.


----------



## Plow Chaser

man4054;1087914 said:


> Washington Twp NJ (Bergen County) D.P.W


I love the NJ dumps! Big spokes, big rubber, and big Autocars!!!


----------



## man4054

Emerson NJ D.P.W


----------



## powerstroker11

Paul9;1087291 said:


> NYSDOT Wawarsing, Ulster Co.. New 2011 Mack 4x4


i thought that truck had a rev plow not a funnel?


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey on a side note, Any of you guys with NYDOT know anything about the thruway Authority dumping RT 84 and giving it back to the state?


----------



## powerstroker11

yea what u wanna know?


----------



## Kuzanut

I heard about it today and was just wonderin., Is that what all the new Macks they had lined in in the photo a few pages back were for?


----------



## powerstroker11

it was officially taken over Oct 10th, most of them were and some were distributed in region 8 like every year for residencies to get new trucks. A lot of older trucks were also swapped around for the new take over of I84. Gov Paterson made the decision back in the summer to have the DOT take it over rather than pay 1 million to Thruway Authority? how much i am not positive but somewhere around there.


----------



## Township1

Plow Chaser;378214 said:


> Jefferson County


I think I just bought one of these trucks. Plowchaser did you take these photo's?


----------



## lfc387

They ordered it with the wrong plow and I had to have it changed.Reversibles dont cut as well. You can keep them on the flatlands.


----------



## lfc387

powerstroker11;1088552 said:


> it was officially taken over Oct 10th, most of them were and some were distributed in region 8 like every year for residencies to get new trucks. A lot of older trucks were also swapped around for the new take over of I84. Gov Paterson made the decision back in the summer to have the DOT take it over rather than pay 1 million to Thruway Authority? how much i am not positive but somewhere around there.


12 mill to tway
est 8 mill for DOT


----------



## powerstroker11

lfc387;1088676 said:


> 12 mill to tway
> est 8 mill for DOT





lfc387;1088671 said:


> They ordered it with the wrong plow and I had to have it changed.Reversibles dont cut as well. You can keep them on the flatlands.


ooooh ok, i knew it was alot and ur the Highway guy! im just the poor soul that fixes your guys f*ck ups lol just kidding!


----------



## russthebus

Why are the front tires chained, not 4x4 or shall i say 6x6?


----------



## miked9372

some airplow snow plows


----------



## Kuzanut

Russ which truck are you referring too?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Newdude;1084731 said:


> Here is a NYSDOT Mack I saw today. Looked new, could be a delivery.


Thats a Plow Rig!!!!


----------



## man4054

Seaside Park NJ D.P.W


----------



## miked9372

notice the tow plow


----------



## Jelinek61

Those tow plows are huge. Have you guys seen the one with the twin steer Granite pulling it? I think MNDOT owns it.


----------



## matteo30

There is a tow plow for the State of MA sitting outside of a truck outfitter. In typical MASS State fashion they bought it and don't have any trucks with enough horse power to pull it.


----------



## Kuzanut

All that snow falling in the mid west and no new pics? Come On Guys!!!


----------



## Plow Boss

Up For Auction


----------



## CNY Highway

*1971 Walter in Feb of 2007*

Our "V" opening a drifted in road after the Valentines Day storm of 2007


----------



## CNY Highway

*Video link to 1971 Walter*


----------



## iamhere

Welcome to Plowsite! That by far is my favorite plow vid on youtube.


----------



## Alaska Boss

Our DOT guys have been on the job now for more than a month,... :waving:


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

Our DOT guys have been on the job now for more than a month,... 

Wow... Hard to imagine that winter is that close... It has been warm and windy here in Chicago.. I'm sure that could all change in a week or so.. Anyone on the board live near Hagerstown, MD...? I'll be moving the family there soon due to my new job.. I saw lots of plows at the PenDOT yards along the drive there, but not so much when I got to MD.. I might have to count on PLOWSITE to provide me with real winter images this year..


----------



## tailboardtech

Smoke&HotWater;1101637 said:


> Our DOT guys have been on the job now for more than a month,...
> 
> Wow... Hard to imagine that winter is that close... It has been warm and windy here in Chicago.. I'm sure that could all change in a week or so.. Anyone on the board live near Hagerstown, MD...? I'll be moving the family there soon due to my new job.. I saw lots of plows at the PenDOT yards along the drive there, but not so much when I got to MD.. I might have to count on PLOWSITE to provide me with real winter images this year..


the state of Maryland relies a lot on private contractors for snow removal at least in the Baltimore metro area along with a lot of the sha shops are not located directly on the interstates they are located on the local state roads. by the way welcome to Maryland time to bend over :laughing:


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

tailboardtech;1101797 said:


> the state of Maryland relies a lot on private contractors for snow removal at least in the Baltimore metro area along with a lot of the sha shops are not located directly on the interstates they are located on the local state roads. by the way welcome to Maryland time to bend over :laughing:


Well... Not sure if the family and I will live in Hagerstown... I'm getting a place and will start looking around for places for the family once I get settled in.. Family comes first, so if that means I have to drive a bit more than most, then so be it... If you have any suggestions I'd greatly appreciate it... As for plows.. I'll be keeping my eyes open.. I saw some Oshkoshes along the Indiana toll road (didn't have time to take photos..) and a lot of Mack trucks in PA... Just hoping we get enough snow this winter to see them in action..


----------



## Ford-101

Plow Boss;1100534 said:


> Up For Auction


This International my fother drove for 10 winters.. It was one of the good ones . I drove it as a spare truck nice to drive the new trucks a under powered and smaller lol it will be a good truck to buy


----------



## john mc

town of hamden NY
does anyone have info on this truck?


----------



## Autocar19003

*Kirkland!*



CNY Highway;1101336 said:


> Our "V" opening a drifted in road after the Valentines Day storm of 2007


That truck is awesome... A classic.
You guys could sell tickets for rides in your fleet during plow season.... You would not be able to get rid of Plow Chaser!!!!!! :waving:


----------



## Autocar19003

*State of Montan F-Series*

Found this last March when the now wife and I were in Montana. Older F-Series tandem.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Park County Mt*

Park County keeps these graders along the road, with an electric connection for the winter.

They have a lot of dirt roads, hence the cutting edge. This was big machine!


----------



## Plow Chaser

john mc;1104439 said:


> town of hamden NY
> does anyone have info on this truck?


Didn't Village Truck Sales in Mass. have that truck for a long time sitting in their lot?? Looks to be in fair shape.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;1105188 said:


> That truck is awesome... A classic.
> You guys could sell tickets for rides in your fleet during plow season.... You would not be able to get rid of Plow Chaser!!!!!! :waving:


Amen to that!! I've actually shot many photos of that exact Walter, some just this past May.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;1105203 said:


> Park County keeps these graders along the road, with an electric connection for the winter.
> 
> They have a lot of dirt roads, hence the cutting edge. This was big machine!


Those carbide tips could do some irreversable damage!! Graders have a niche in the western states from what I've seen.


----------



## john mc

Plow Chaser;1105264 said:


> Didn't Village Truck Sales in Mass. have that truck for a long time sitting in their lot?? Looks to be in fair shape.


yes they did i bought it from them. my other one is 27 vin# apart.same running gear the front axle is a 26,000 gvw very rare.


----------



## mercer_me

Autocar19003;1105196 said:


> Found this last March when the now wife and I were in Montana. Older F-Series tandem.


That's a nice looking Ford. It needs a wing though.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Village Truck Sales in Mass. has one of the NYSDOT 4x4 Internationals for sale!!!

1998 International 2574 4x4 
Location: Village Truck Sales 
Availability: Available 
Stock Number: 3926 
Condition: Pre-Owned 
Miles: 92,892 Miles 
Price: Call for Price


----------



## powerstroker11

Plow Chaser;1105756 said:


> Village Truck Sales in Mass. has one of the NYSDOT 4x4 Internationals for sale!!!
> 
> 1998 International 2574 4x4
> Location: Village Truck Sales
> Availability: Available
> Stock Number: 3926
> Condition: Pre-Owned
> Miles: 92,892 Miles
> Price: Call for Price


that looks like BIG FOOT, the 4X4:bluebounc


----------



## keitha

That Cat grader looks like the forward visibility is very cluttered.
Insect eye lights and all.
What do they do, ride out in a p/u and then start the route?
It's interesting to see how other areas of the country handle snow.

Keith


----------



## Autocar19003

Yes, the guy goes out and parks his PU, then fires up the Grader. 
We saw them plowing with it when we were coming back from sking up one of the fire roads, and he was taking up the whole road. 
This is in Paradise Valley, just north of Yellowstone NP, it is very rural.


----------



## flalex72

I finally got the chance to drive down to the patrol yard south of here today, the MTO maintenance contract was awarded to Australian company Transfield Services, a different company than in previous years. They have a huge fleet of new trucks that I have been watching for weeks come and go without getting pictures, but look what they left sitting out today.








Two identical Towplows and trucks, as well as one of their subcontractors. The first snowfall of the season was just coming to an end and the trucks look like they have only been out once, earlier in the day.







All Viking-Cives equipment, and wings only on the left, an unusual setup around here, but I guess it works with the Towplow following on the other side.







These pictures are from the Powassan Patrol yard on Highway 11, which is the only four lane divided section of highway in the area and the only place they have to use the towplows. They look like a fun beast to drive.







The swing mechanism on the front of the trailer.







The 26 foot moldboard. More Pics to come.


----------



## flalex72

More pictures of the Towplows and trucks.







The right side of the second truck, with no wing.







Another shot of the trailer







And the back of the truck







A few weeks back the subcontractor had dozens of trucks similar to this all parked at the back of the yard, but they have since been redistributed around the region. Most units similar to this one, but a few were older models. I imagine a few more from this yard were out on salt duty on the surrounding two lane highways.







And the back. A pretty standard setup that the previous contractor had dozens of, V sander, one way plow and right wing. Everest plows on this truck. All of the local yards run by Transfield have all been equipped similarly, a couple F-150 pickups for patrol, a F-350 with dump body for small work, a larger Deere loader for loading plows and summer work, a Deere backhoe, an asphalt heater, and a liquid anti ice trailer like the one in the next set of pics. Must have been a massive investment across the few yards they run out of.


----------



## flalex72

And here we have a few pics from the North Bay Patrol Yard. The center of a larger area, there are a few more trucks here, but it's all small highways so no Towplows. The setup is similar to the Powassan Yard, but these trucks have one way plows and right wings, like the contractor runs. I am not sure why they switched to the stainless bodes from the blue, there were blue ones first, and then they moved some equipment around and got stainless ones.







The Transfield trucks at the North Bay Yard







Other side of the first truck







The second truck







And the other side







The cross conveyor for sand/salt. Chute on the left for laying salt down the crown, spinner for sanding on the other side.


----------



## flalex72

And some more from the North Bay Yard







Contractor's trucks plugged in and waiting for winter







Drop axle removed to fit spinner. If i had to guess, I'd say the trucks lived a previous life as standard dump trucks before getting new bodies and plows this year, I don't recognize the contractor from out of town. The middle truck was older then the other two but still had the same new body and plows, making me think plowing is a new thing for them.







Another view of one of the trucks. there was also a spare plow sitting in the lineup, so I think one of the was probably in the shop.







The service truck as mentioned in the previous post, and a guardrail repair truck that looks to be inherited from the previous highway contractor.







And the anti icing trailer, one of these in Powassan as well.


----------



## flalex72

And finally I have some pictures from the City Of North Bay. Unfortunately the six+ fleet of longer Freightliner dump trucks with slide in epoke spreaders the city has been buying slowly were nowhere to be seen, but the majority of the fleet was around. The city clears every street and sidewalk after every storm.







The plows waiting to be attached for the season. I don't remember seeing the two way plows before. The tailgates for the Freightliners can be seen in the background leaning against the dome for when the spreaders are in. They must be able to swap them fast because they use the same trucks for hauling away the snow when the banks get particularly high.







An International from the mixed bag of trucks the city runs.







A couple of Sterlings, Possibly with London bodies







New Paint







Another International


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

So the MTO contracted out snowplowing to an Austrailian company?! Geez, talk about outsourcing.


----------



## flalex72

More from the City of North Bay







Don't know why they deviated from the colour scheme for this plow, but it looks pretty good.







A larger International







Blowers and sanders for the Trackless MT sidewalk units, as well as a new Fisher XLS, for one of the new service trucks they got this year.







A Freightliner waiting for the service bay. I think this is it for today, but first:







YARRRHHH Meharties  Careful the wing blade doesn't attack.


----------



## flalex72

Bigfoot Brent;1107862 said:


> So the MTO contracted out snowplowing to an Austrailian company?! Geez, talk about outsourcing.


Yep, according to their website, their only other business in the country involves the oilsands. I liked the previous contractor, a local company thay had some specialized and diverse plows. Most of them had the headlights removed and covered over because the higher mounted plowlights were all that was used and simplified maintenance. Not sure where they all went, now all they do is paving.


----------



## Squires

I just moved to Trenton this past summer, and i don't know about this general area here, but that company with pictures of their trucks are hiring drivers all over the province so I'm guessing they maybe got allot of the provincial highway contracts here this winter?

Its very different here in Ontario, having moved from Newfoundland where the province owned and operated their own fleet of DOT rigs across the whole province, Same with the smaller municipalities, there is no such thing as subs doing roads there.


----------



## mercer_me

Why doen't some of them trucks have the hood "cut outs"? You can't open the hood unles you fold your plow grear down.


----------



## WingPlow

mercer_me;1108060 said:


> Why doen't some of them trucks have the hood "cut outs"? You can't open the hood unles you fold your plow grear down.


if your talking about the red paystars, from the looks of the tag axle
they were probably dump trucks in a previous life and have been converted over to plowing duty


----------



## flalex72

mercer_me;1108060 said:


> Why doen't some of them trucks have the hood "cut outs"? You can't open the hood unles you fold your plow grear down.





WingPlow;1108166 said:


> if your talking about the red paystars, from the looks of the tag axle
> they were probably dump trucks in a previous life and have been converted over to plowing duty


I agree that they were likely dump trucks too, but in one of the pictures they did manage to open the hood one one of them a few inches, wonder if that is enough for regular maintenance. All of the other internationals had a small cut outs on the drivers side.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great photos flalex!!! Those towplows really are wild. I'd like to see more videos of those things in action this winter.


----------



## flalex72

Plow Chaser;1108176 said:


> Great photos flalex!!! Those towplows really are wild. I'd like to see more videos of those things in action this winter.


Hopefully I'll get a chance.., The fact that it's all they had at the yard other then the Paystar which I imagine is used mostly on the rural highways means these should be out pretty frequently on the main highway. They are pretty unique around here.


----------



## john mc

on the viking plows what is the extra chain going to the middle of the plow for? is it so the plow done bite in and go under the truck?


----------



## flalex72

john mc;1108218 said:


> on the viking plows what is the extra chain going to the middle of the plow for? is it so the plow done bite in and go under the truck?


Do you mean the chain running from the mount to the plow on this one? A similar chain runs from the bottom supports to the top of the plow parallel to the strut on the newer ones, probably to make detachment and reattachment simpler with less room for error. I can't see what it would do other than backup the strut.


----------



## john mc

yes that one . it looks like you said backing up the strut. humm don't know what it does but all of them have it.


----------



## vplow

john mc;1104439 said:


> town of hamden NY
> does anyone have info on this truck?


I thought I saw an FWD from Town of Hamden once 4-5 years ago, but by the time i got back there to the town barn it was gone though, so I don't know anything about it. I think I remember seeing that truck listed on Village's site, but I never realized it was Hamden's. I think Hamden had a 4x4 Mack RM too at one time. Now it's tandems and IIRC a 4wd Paystar. At one time they had at least 2 different Walters as well.

Is that all there is to the wing post, or did somebody cut the top off? Can't tell from the pics if it's got a full wing tower or if it's just a patrol wing. Town of COlchester right nearby had 2 similar FWDs, one with a full wing and the other just a patrol so I guess it could go either way...


----------



## Jelinek61

Great pictures, I really like those new internationals and the new ford w/ the dump box. So the company from Austrailia got the contract and bought all new trucks to be able to handle the contract?


----------



## john mc

vplow;1108482 said:


> I thought I saw an FWD from Town of Hamden once 4-5 years ago, but by the time i got back there to the town barn it was gone though, so I don't know anything about it. I think I remember seeing that truck listed on Village's site, but I never realized it was Hamden's. I think Hamden had a 4x4 Mack RM too at one time. Now it's tandems and IIRC a 4wd Paystar. At one time they had at least 2 different Walters as well.
> 
> Is that all there is to the wing post, or did somebody cut the top off? Can't tell from the pics if it's got a full wing tower or if it's just a patrol wing. Town of COlchester right nearby had 2 similar FWDs, one with a full wing and the other just a patrol so I guess it could go either way...


 I bought it from village truck sales . it was full of new parts .I guess this truck broke axles a lot .i think it has a blown ring gear. I just wanted it for parts but am thinking of fixing it up.
It has a 1/2 size front wing tower it looks like a newer style. Then in the rear it has a full p61 frink rear tower. I herd stories about this truck running 4 wheel chains on mountain passes. it only has 38k miles


----------



## john mc

flalex72;1108226 said:


> Do you mean the chain running from the mount to the plow on this one? A similar chain runs from the bottom supports to the top of the plow parallel to the strut on the newer ones, probably to make detachment and reattachment simpler with less room for error. I can't see what it would do other than backup the strut.


I was asking because i have a viking plow and didnt know if i needed a chain like that


----------



## flalex72

john mc;1108576 said:


> I was asking because i have a viking plow and didnt know if i needed a chain like that


Hmm...
All of my pictures show blades with compression not extension springs like yours. I wonder if they had to add the chain when they switched to a compression spring, the extension ones look like they would pull the plow back up if the strut was to break. The load on the strut seems like it would be pulling if it hit something, and the bolts don't seem that big, hence the safety chain. Is your strut bent, or is just the picture? I don't think you would need one, but it wouldn't hurt to run one from the top ring to a spot on your mount if you want the peace of mind.


----------



## flalex72

Jelinek61;1108507 said:


> Great pictures, I really like those new internationals and the new ford w/ the dump box. So the company from Austrailia got the contract and bought all new trucks to be able to handle the contract?


Yea, a few weeks ago the Powassan yard was full of new plows waiting to be distributed across the area, as it is the closest to where they would be arriving from. Then all of the contractors plows started showing up, and it looks like they converted them from dump trucks, but they all seem to be in pretty good condition. I just found out Transfield Services owns USM, so it'll be interesting to see how they maintain them.


----------



## john mc

it does have a little bow in it . you have good eyes


----------



## vplow

john mc;1108565 said:


> I herd stories about this truck running 4 wheel chains on mountain passes


heh, welcome to the Catskills! Running 4 wheel chains is pretty much the standard fare. Lots of hills and plenty of dirt roads... need the traction going up and gotta steer coming down the other side... probably about the highest concentration of heavy AWDs (as a percentage of the total plow fleet, or even just in terms of raw numbers) of anyplace that I know of.

Thanks for the additional info, like I said this was a truck I caught a fleeting glimpse of once and never got a better look at so nice to see pics of it and learn a little moer about it.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Has anyone watched the Discovery Channel show called Snowmen? It is about a DOT crew in Utah that keeps the mountain passes open.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

Yes I have, Thats a great show!!!


----------



## Jelinek61

Uncle Herb;1108625 said:


> Has anyone watched the Discovery Channel show called Snowmen? It is about a DOT crew in Utah that keeps the mountain passes open.


Yeah, they try to make it way to dramatic....the yard foreman crying and all. I do like seeing the equipment though. That new three axle international is pretty sweet looking on there.


----------



## man4054

Brick Twp NJ Public Works


----------



## man4054

Ocean County NJ Road Dept.


----------



## Paul9

NYS DOT Plowing Rt 28 on 11/8/10


----------



## mercer_me

john mc;1108576 said:


> I was asking because i have a viking plow and didnt know if i needed a chain like that


Does that plow trip alot? It looks like it would with only them two springs.


----------



## john mc

mercer_me;1110472 said:


> Does that plow trip alot? It looks like it would with only them two springs.


actually no it works the great. it doesn't lay over it jumps diagonal up and back on a 45 deg. to trip. it only trips on hard pack when it needs to. great plow.


----------



## granitefan713

Cool shots everyone!

Hows this for a surprise, Penndot is trying out Western Stars! I really hope to see one of these one day. (Excerpt from J&J's newsletter).


----------



## Jelinek61

Thats a sweet idea for the cab shield, i bet it cuts down on the wind drag when their spreading with the boxes in the air. I also really like when trucks have the diagnal stripes on the tailgate.....Really eye catching.


----------



## vplow

Paul9;1110466 said:


> NYS DOT Plowing Rt 28 on 11/8/10


Is he plowing or just salting? I don't see anything to plow or anything coming off the plow but it does look like the wing is down?


----------



## Paul9

Plowing with the side wing..


----------



## risin187

couple shots from work

the last one is from last feb after a double


----------



## Plow Chaser

Buffalo runs a Unimog??!!!


----------



## risin187

maybe around the corner but its just for show or the news camera's ......... haven't firgued out yetussmileyflag


----------



## flalex72

Looks like it's in good shape.. will probably last longer than the Sterlings'.
Did Unimog pull out of the North American market?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Yeah, I think they give up just last year.


----------



## Kuzanut

i thought driving a loader up on a salt pile was a big no no?


----------



## risin187

The mayor and the news was there for the yearly blow smoke up your ass tour

checking equipment to show that the city's ready


----------



## tailboardtech

Kuzanut;1117268 said:


> i thought driving a loader up on a salt pile was a big no no?


i do it every year when i help fill the salt domes up just gotta be careful


----------



## flalex72

Uncle Herb;1116908 said:


> Yeah, I think they give up just last year.


I found out why - They didn't have room for the Diesel Particulate Filter now required and didn't have the sales volume to justify the expense of engineering a solution. It's a shame, Unimogs look like amazing vehicles for plowing.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Cazenovia 6x6 Granite


----------



## Autocar19003

*Buffalo Unimogs*



Plow Chaser;1115435 said:


> Buffalo runs a Unimog??!!!


Buffalo ran Unimogs from the late 70's through the early 90's. They got them after the Blizzard of '77. They were marked as CASE models though. They were also running Autocars and then in the late 80's went to Fords. The also had a bunch of John Deer 544's with plows and some with wings.
The one in the picture looks like one of the old CASE units with some new paint and lights.

I use to see them run up and down Delaware Avenue when I was in high school at Delaware and Cleveland.

I remember that they could go through anything. They would send the unimog down a side street first then when it had made a pass on each side, they would send down and Autocar or a Ford with a 11' reversible. They worked the streets in tandem. They definitly knew what they were doing.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey plow chaser, do you have a pic of the older Mack sitting next to the Granite?


----------



## john mc

Plow Chaser;1119576 said:


> Town of Cazenovia 6x6 Granite


 Cazenovia is where my FWD began its life. Thanks to them who took very good care of it and specked out the right truck. It has the biggest frame,springs axles, motor for 1983


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1119625 said:


> Hey plow chaser, do you have a pic of the older Mack sitting next to the Granite?


I don't... yet. A friend of mine works for a Mack dealership and is getting me all sorts of Mack plow pics. I hope to have more soon.


----------



## granitefan713

Nice shots guys!

Here's a 4x4 Mack GU712 for the Town Of Union. I only wish I could see this monster when its upfitted.










Comparison Shot


----------



## Jelinek61

That 4x4 makes the other mack look like a pickup truck.


----------



## BMB Plowing

Plow Chaser;1119576 said:


> Town of Cazenovia 6x6 Granite


Hey I used to live in Cazenovia, some really tough plowing up there, which is why I'm taking a break from plowing on my own.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I want a Unimog. They are great machines


----------



## JIM SHERRY

My friend has some OLD IRON


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo,he has 9 of these trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

Them old Internationals seam to be good trucks. My uncle just bought a 1998, 1999, and a 2000 International. They are old Vermont trucks.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Intersmashables. 

Hope he keeps them running!


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1122697 said:


> Intersmashables.
> 
> Hope he keeps them running!


Alot of people I know call them Intertrashonals.


----------



## DareDog

two city's near me run them, that same body style, they do have a NBS one though.


----------



## oshkosh619

mercer_me;1122496 said:


> Them old Internationals seam to be good trucks. My uncle just bought a 1998, 1999, and a 2000 International. They are old Vermont trucks.


Back in 1988, the DPW in the town I work for bought two used International S1900's from the Vermont state highway department, both '81's. They needed a little work (pulled off the totally rusted dump bodies - eaten by 7 years of straight salt - and tailgate spreaders, removed the wing towers and associated hardware, mounted brand-new Torwell frame-mounted stainless steel sanders, new paint, and did some some mechanic and suspension work) but provided the town with over 20 years of service. They just retired them - for the second time in their service lives - this past year. Not a bad track record.


----------



## matteo30

This is a pic form a truck upfitter in MA. The truck belongs to the Mass Pike. It is an 88 Oshkosh that has been redone. It has a new cab, new motor, fenders, frame rails, and new Hiway combination body. They have been redoing these Oshkosh's over the past few years.


----------



## mercer_me

matteo30;1130133 said:


> This is a pic form a truck upfitter in MA. The truck belongs to the Mass Pike. It is an 88 Oshkosh that has been redone. It has a new cab, new motor, fenders, frame rails, and new Hiway combination body. They have been redoing these Oshkosh's over the past few years.


That thing looks like it's brand new.


----------



## BillyRgn

matteo30;1130133 said:


> This is a pic form a truck upfitter in MA. The truck belongs to the Mass Pike. It is an 88 Oshkosh that has been redone. It has a new cab, new motor, fenders, frame rails, and new Hiway combination body. They have been redoing these Oshkosh's over the past few years.


Wow that looks brand new, just curious, what do they keep on the truck, it sounds like the tranny and axles are about the only things original. Does anyone no the cost of one of those upfit/refurb ???


----------



## BillyRgn

matteo30;1130133 said:


> This is a pic form a truck upfitter in MA. The truck belongs to the Mass Pike. It is an 88 Oshkosh that has been redone. It has a new cab, new motor, fenders, frame rails, and new Hiway combination body. They have been redoing these Oshkosh's over the past few years.


Wow that looks brand new, just curious, what do they keep on the truck, it sounds like the tranny and axles are about the only things original. Does anyone know how much it cost mass for one of those upfit/refurb's ???


----------



## matteo30

I know they have been redoing them because it still is cheaper than buying new. I think last I herd a new oshkosh upfitted to pike specs were in the 250,000 range. The pike has full time mechanics that do most of the work in the summer. They just send them out for the bodies. All they are buying are parts which I am sure they get some sort of a break on.


----------



## Jelinek61

mercer_me;1130136 said:


> That thing looks like it's brand new.


Most of it probably is....that thing is awesome


----------



## oshkosh619

Nice to see them continuing the rebuild program... and keeping their Oshkosh's. I was afraid with the current adminstration (recently re-elected) that when they folded the 'Pike into this new MassDOT, they'd sell them all off and replace them with less sturdy (spelled C-H-E-A-P) trucks. The 'Pike Osh's are some of the best looking (and equipped) around and their shop forces have done a great job rebuilding these beautiful beasts. For those new to the thread, do a search as there are several posts from me and others spotlighting the 'Pikes Oshkosh's from a few years back.

By the way, Matteo30, was the upfitter J.C. Madigan in Harvard/Ayer? A previous batch of rebuilds went through them for new bodies.


----------



## matteo30

I to am wandering what will happen in the future with the merger of Mass Highway and the Mass Pike. I know that they still are rebuilding trucks and have bought some new ones last year and the year before. The new trucks being bought are International Paystars with the same bodies that are pictured on the Oshkosh. Hopefully the new regime models the MassDot after Mass Pike and not after Mass Highway. 
OshKosh619 This pic was taken at J.C Madigans. It is one that was not done with the earlier batch.


----------



## Ford-101

matteo30;1130133 said:


> This is a pic form a truck upfitter in MA. The truck belongs to the Mass Pike. It is an 88 Oshkosh that has been redone. It has a new cab, new motor, fenders, frame rails, and new Hiway combination body. They have been redoing these Oshkosh's over the past few years.


Is there anyway anybody could get more pictures of that truck. I would like to show our town board what they should be doing thanks


----------



## Plow Boss

Two I found online from this weeks storm in Ny


----------



## man4054

Ocean County Road Dept. NJ


----------



## 2004F550

Bradley Int. Airport CTDOT Oshkosh

Wallingford?? CT New Mack Granite waiting at the dealer, only town I can think of with the cream color


----------



## 2004F550

Green Granite ready to go, not sure what town


----------



## 2004F550

Town of Newtown CT Volvo

Our new to us PA Turnpike RD


----------



## man4054

Haworth NJ D.P.W A new clutch is being put in .


----------



## oshkosh619

2004F550;1136955 said:


> Bradley Int. Airport CTDOT Oshkosh
> 
> Wallingford?? CT New Mack Granite waiting at the dealer, only town I can think of with the cream color


That CTDOT Oshkosh is no spring chicken (looks like a '70's vintage) but looks like it's in fantastic condition!


----------



## BillyRgn

oshkosh619;1137128 said:


> That CTDOT Oshkosh is no spring chicken (looks like a '70's vintage) but looks like it's in fantastic condition!


That oshkosh is beautiful, but living in ct I am pretty surprised they have something that old, it seems like the trucks are brought to auction inside of 10 years, do you happen to know if there are more of those around up at bradley or any ware else in ct


----------



## WingPlow

dosent the town of Avon run that nasty tan color ??


----------



## kbc360

BillyRgn;1137211 said:


> That oshkosh is beautiful, but living in ct I am pretty surprised they have something that old, it seems like the trucks are brought to auction inside of 10 years, do you happen to know if there are more of those around up at bradley or any ware else in ct


When I first started @ ConnDOT 16 years ago the general rule of thumb was about 10 years for a truck, that philosophy has changed and the trucks are going longer before replacement. Most of the 97 & 98 Freightliners are still in front line service, a lot of the "specialized equipment" is quite a bit older than that, there's early 90's JD-710's being used daily, older lowbed horses and even some 80's vintage Ford 5610 double flail mowers still being regularly used.


----------



## 2004F550

Avon was yellow but they have switched to pure white over black with their newest KW's, the trucks look like cop cars lol.........CTDOT does keep everything longer now, a super we know says when he started at a yard in far NW CT his truck was an Oshkosh so they were out there on the highways, gone now though to my knowledge. The closest thing I have seen is an 70s vintage RM Mack hanging out at the Winchester shop but it hasn't moved in a couple years anyway.


----------



## WingPlow

your right, i thought they were tan and black....

i dont imagine the DOT is gonna more then 10 years out of the trucks
now that there using calcium...
you've got me curiious now has far as the Oshkosh's go..i've been around here along time
and can only remember GMC's and Internationals, gonna have to do some digging


----------



## Dan85

I've been patiently waiting to add to this thread and today I have offerings from three different agencies.

West Seneca DPW



















NYS DOT. They were shelving but I didn't stop to take a picture, figured they'd still be at it when I went by again, but nope.


----------



## Dan85

Depew DPW


----------



## Dan85




----------



## miked9372




----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1138244 said:


> Depew DPW


You could almost mistake that Peterbilt with an Autocar DC!! Great stuff Dan!


----------



## Plow Chaser

__
https://flic.kr/p/5231911655

Just found a video of it on Flickr!


----------



## Dan85

Thanks! I was at burger king and saw that Autocar go by, and thought "Must follow!" 

I love checking up on this thread and I'm genuinely happy I could add to it. This winter, I'm going to bring the D40 out with me plowing in hopes I can add a few more pictures. 

- Dan


----------



## mercer_me

Great pics, Dan85.


----------



## Autocar19003

Plow Chaser;1138344 said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5231911655
> 
> Just found a video of it on Flickr!


I heard from my family that it was heavy with snow. And Depew got about 30 inches of it.
I can't beleive that they were spinning wheels plawing!


----------



## BillyRgn

2004F550;1137525 said:


> Avon was yellow but they have switched to pure white over black with their newest KW's, the trucks look like cop cars lol.........CTDOT does keep everything longer now, a super we know says when he started at a yard in far NW CT his truck was an Oshkosh so they were out there on the highways, gone now though to my knowledge. The closest thing I have seen is an 70s vintage RM Mack hanging out at the Winchester shop but it hasn't moved in a couple years anyway.


Any chance anyone has any pictures of ctdot's older trucks that are now gone ? Or is it possible that you can grab a pic of the mack ? I live in hamden, and all the dumps I see in the area are the newer international's very few freighliner's are left.


----------



## Dan85

Erie County Highway Department


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Found Online


----------



## granitefan713

Plow Boss;1142984 said:


> Found Online


Nice find!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1142628 said:


> Erie County Highway Department


Has Erie County gone to all new tandem Volvos?


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1143304 said:


> Has Erie County gone to all new tandem Volvos?


I'm not sure Plow Chaser, there was a second truck behind this one and it was exactly the same. I actually don't see them out too much, their shop is about a mile away from here, so I only really see a pair or two heading out or heading home.

Their garage is about a mile away from my apartment, I might have to wander by and take a look!


----------



## vplow

Autocar19003;1138442 said:


> I can't beleive that they were spinning wheels plawing!


And only looks to be pushing a couple inches too! - time for chains or a heavier load in back, or both. Of course he gunned it pretty good getting going too it seemed like, so that probably didn't help matters to get the wheels spinning that fast while still accelerating and then get onto some slippery footing. Chains or a lighter foot next time!

I thought the same thing as plowchaser for a second- NICE AUTOCAR! Then I saw the square headlights. I'm not generally a fan of Petes as plow trucks but once in a while there's a pretty nice one. The plate fenders help a lot to make it look better than some.


----------



## granitefan713

Nice shots guys!

Here's a brand new 2011 International WorkStar for PennDot. This truck is one of their new "pilot models" with a stationary cab shield, and the pre-wetting tank behind the cab. I'm glad I caught it before it donned its winter coating of salt.


----------



## Lazer Man

They are also getting crew cab models of those Internationals.While im a big fan of Mack we wont be seeing new ones for a bit. 

Bob


----------



## granitefan713

Lazer Man;1144900 said:


> They are also getting crew cab models of those Internationals.While im a big fan of Mack we wont be seeing new ones for a bit.
> 
> Bob


That's what I heard from a buddy of mine who works for PennDOT, but if I understood the new truck contracts correctly, PennDOT will be reviving new trucks from International, Mack, Volvo, and Western Star. J&J Truck bodies had a picture of one of the new Western Stars in the last newsletter.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Those stationary cab sheilds are still odd to me. Sharp looking PennDot truck though!


----------



## Dan85

Not my picture, but I thought it was an interesting setup - looks like a Fisher plow?

http://www.cnycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=552153


----------



## Stik208

Thats my city, they run Fisher 10s on the older trucks, newer have Meyer 10s and a couple are orange im not sure what they are.


----------



## BillyRgn

that is a pretty big truck to have a fisher 10 footer and it doesn't even have a snofoil !!! Must not be able to go to quick and the straight-a-ways.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1146168 said:


> Not my picture, but I thought it was an interesting setup - looks like a Fisher plow?
> 
> http://www.cnycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=552153


That truck is a little big for that plow. I'd think they would put an 11' on it.


----------



## Kuzanut

So what are they running on the new trucks? Western HTS's???:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## granitefan713

Here's a better shot of that PennDOT WorkStar.


----------



## BillyRgn

granitefan713;1147334 said:


> Here's a better shot of that PennDOT WorkStar.


What are those things behind the front bumper that look like some sort of tank?


----------



## tailboardtech

i am pretty sure they are tool boxes i seen it on a couple other trucks that we were looking at when we were specking our trucks out i thought they were a good idea but we didn't want the bumpers sticking out that far


----------



## keitha

*NYS T-way*

Thruway rest stop at Little Falls West bound.


----------



## granitefan713

Kuzanut;1146719 said:


> So what are they running on the new trucks? Western HTS's???:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Wouldn't be the first time I've seen something like that.











keitha;1147788 said:


> Thruway rest stop at Little Falls West bound.


That's an interesting looking little tractor. Nice Find!


----------



## Stik208

I believe thats the Heavyweight, I am still puzzled my they still use that lousy Unimount setup.


----------



## Stik208

mercer_me;1146696 said:


> That truck is a little big for that plow. I'd think they would put an 11' on it.


We have thin streets with cars on both sides usually. The 1 ton dumps have 8' Meyer's on them some even shorter.


----------



## Dan85

This morning I went out with plans to take some shots of the huge south Buffalo snow pile at the old Republic Steel Plant. This location also served as a huge drop off point during the October storm for trees. I have similiar pictures, only with tub grinders and a mountain of mulch.

Since the snow pile is a municipal affair, I suppose with would be alright to post it in this thread?

Haha, who am I kidding - who's going to say no to heavy equipment pics?



















City of Buffalo DPW


----------



## Dan85

Here's your snow shovel:










The Buffalo news has a shot with 3 on the hill all going at once, there was only one when I was there.










The only 2 private contractors I saw. Last weekend all I saw were private contractors hauling snow!


----------



## Dan85

Finally, I came across a few crews cleaning up. 90% of the pictures I take, I just manage to stumble upon! Bear in mind, the storm was originally on December 2nd.

I wish I could just catch one with their plow on! Oh well.

West Seneca Highway Department



















Erie County Highway Department 
- Ryan, seems like all of their trucks are mostly Volvos, as these have to be from a different garage than the one I photographed last week. They have a single axle dump at the shop, you can see it from the 290E/190W Split.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1148247 said:


> Here's your snow shovel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Buffalo news has a shot with 3 on the hill all going at once, there was only one when I was there.


My father used to run a D9 pushing wood chips up a pile at a paper mill. He said it had had unreal power.


----------



## Dan85

mercer_me;1148256 said:


> My father used to run a D9 pushing wood chips up a pile at a paper mill. He said it had had unreal power.


Now that's a job I could get use to!

Here's the shot from the Buffalo News (Not mine) - One poor guy has an open cab!

http://galleries.buffalonews.com/photo.php?gname=gallery_1291657430.txt&item=6


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1148258 said:


> One poor guy has an open cab!


That's what seperates the men from the boys.


----------



## Jelinek61

What the heck happens to all the water from those snow piles when they melt in the spring?


----------



## tailboardtech

nah not spring about august, our piles we dump in a swamp at one of our parks so it just drains into the swamp once it gets about a foot thick in snow we can drive the trucks onto it to dump it i would imagine they do about the same thing just on a much larger scale then us


----------



## StratfordPusher

*They bottle it*



Jelinek61;1148433 said:


> What the heck happens to all the water from those snow piles when they melt in the spring?


Think they bottle it and sell it to us Cunucks as Buffalo Spring Water......


----------



## Jelinek61

StratfordPusher;1148532 said:


> Think they bottle it and sell it to us Cunucks as Buffalo Spring Water......


hahah, i bet.....I was just thinking that snow is usually dirty when it comes off of roads and parking lots (full of dirt, gasoline/oil, trash, and salt/sand). It can't be good to let all that stuff go into a swamp.


----------



## Dan85

Well, it's dumped along an old industrial corridor, so I'm sure the stuff in the snow is the least offensive material that will seep into the ground. There is a river that runs behind the property, so I suspect most of it will drain into that. I'll be curious to see how long this pile sticks around.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great photos Dan!! Amazing how much snow there is already in Buffalo. And that poor guy in the open cab looks like he got spared a piece of carpet or something for that faux heated cab!


----------



## Uncle Herb

I bet that pile will be there till July. The yearly pile in Oswego, NY usually hangs around till may/june during the worst years.


----------



## tailboardtech

heres a pic of my old truck 1997 ford f800 with a j&j body, valk plow and swanson spreader. I loved that truck


----------



## IDOTPlowChaser

*State rigs*

Here are a few shots of some Illinois DOT trucks.


----------



## IDOTPlowChaser

A few more.


----------



## Dan85

Looks good IDOT! Those wing plows set so far back are a little different than I've normally seen.


----------



## IDOTPlowChaser

Thanks, it is the newest one. By newest i mean least amount of miles. Some run underbell plows and ice blades. I have seen one that run both a wing and an ice blade in addition to the main, I'm gonna try to photo that one this year.


----------



## crash444

Neighboring town happened on thursday morning. The guy was going up the hill and as he rounded the turn there was a tow truck in the middle of the road pulling a car out of ditch so he stoped and then the truck took off backwards down the hill. He slide about three trucks links before falling into the ditch. took an all wheel drive cat grader and a loader to get the truck out. then the truck had to be towed back to the shop. Frame is bent and the suspension is all broke. they just put in a new trunon and all new suspension this past summer. Bad thing is this guy was traveling another towns roads to get to his road and the road was sanded a few hours earlier. no one was hurt. 86 Mack


----------



## WingPlow

i think i might have tried flipping the sander on if i was going backwards another towns roads or not


----------



## EGLC

I'm sorry but these town/DOT guys are IDIOTS. No wonder their trucks are rotting out! How hard is it for them to put in HOT HIGH PRESSURE drive through truck washes?!? like seriously, all that salt they leave on the trucks ALL winter can not be good...

but I guess they don't give a damn, they're guaranteed our tax money every year.


----------



## tailboardtech

EGLC;1149768 said:


> I'm sorry but these town/DOT guys are IDIOTS. No wonder their trucks are rotting out! How hard is it for them to put in HOT HIGH PRESSURE drive through truck washes?!? like seriously, all that salt they leave on the trucks ALL winter can not be good...
> 
> but I guess they don't give a damn, they're guaranteed our tax money every year.


ours are thoroughly cleaned inside and out after every event they have fired guys for not cleaning there trucks. I really don't care how much you clean them especially if the municipality uses liquid mag the salt is going to eat them alive. My 97 that I had, had a weight limit sign as a floor added to it in 05 and the guy that had it before me was meticulous about that truck as am i with my new international. Every 5 years or so we would completely sand blast and repaint the bodies the salt will literally eat the metal luckily we have switched over to stainless bodies so that has helped alot. and if you would do a ride along, alot of municipality do, you will find out first hand how hard it is to plow roads. it certainly is nowhere near like plowing a driveway.


----------



## tailboardtech

march 2, 2009 snow, at the salt dome when i was running around in the pickup doing dead ends


----------



## oshkosh619

EGLC;1149768 said:


> I'm sorry but these town/DOT guys are IDIOTS. No wonder their trucks are rotting out! How hard is it for them to put in HOT HIGH PRESSURE drive through truck washes?!? like seriously, all that salt they leave on the trucks ALL winter can not be good...
> 
> but I guess they don't give a damn, they're guaranteed our tax money every year.


And suppose there's no convenient HOT HIGH PRESSURE drive-through truck washes anywhere nearby? Suppose all you have is the hose at the barn? There are no HOT HIGH PRESSURE drive through truck washes anywhere near many, many municipalities, and you can't be sending your trucks 20-30 miles away to where there is one. They may be convenient where you live, but they aren't everywhere. I'd refrain from calling anyone idiots when you have no idea what their circumstances are or what constraints they're working under. *****ing about paying taxes and how they don't care is short-sighted until you know _*EXACTLY *_where that tax money goes. In my community *84%* of the taxes go to the precious school system, with 16% left to be fought over by police, fire, ems. DPW, library, parks and recs, etc. etc. etc. Doesn't leave a whole hell of alot, does it?


----------



## WingPlow

EGLC;1149768 said:


> I'm sorry but these town/DOT guys are IDIOTS. No wonder their trucks are rotting out! How hard is it for them to put in HOT HIGH PRESSURE drive through truck washes?!? like seriously, all that salt they leave on the trucks ALL winter can not be good...
> 
> but I guess they don't give a damn, they're guaranteed our tax money every year.


LOL....i,m sorry but i find your post funny, i'll bring up putting in a hot high pressure drive thru truck wash when i go to work in the morning and i'll let you know what they say..

most of us that work for towns and other municipalites also pay taxes in the SAME town, so how do you think we feel about things...
and here..this will really blow you away...we did a comparison, two trucks using the same material working the same hours of the same storms...one would get washed after every storm and one every couple or three storms..the one washed every storm was rusting FASTER then the other...why you ask, because they were washing off the rust inhibitor that mixed in with the treated salt we use and leaving the calcium residue in all the nooks and cranies to sit and do its job of rusting

dont ever come on here and call a bunch of people IDIOTS in bold letters nontheless if you really have no clue what your talking about

if my truck only saw a few hours use every storm like your parking lot princess, it would stay nicer alot longer i can assure you

end of rant


----------



## tailboardtech

Oshkosh and wing plow i think u said it best, thank you


----------



## Plow Boss

EGLC;1149768 said:


> I'm sorry but these town/DOT guys are IDIOTS. No wonder their trucks are rotting out! How hard is it for them to put in HOT HIGH PRESSURE drive through truck washes?!? like seriously, all that salt they leave on the trucks ALL winter can not be good...
> 
> but I guess they don't give a damn, they're guaranteed our tax money every year.


A typical Nj tax payer at his best


----------



## EGLC

you guys are almost as bad as fuggin union workers.

pressure washing DOES work. spraying down the trucks with fluid film or other rust preventative helps. 

its idiotic for towns to be spending $ and not upkeeping equipment as well as they could. hell my town just bought 2x 2011 F550s and we have atleast 10x other 2006-2010 F350/550s. There's no "fighting" here.


----------



## Ford-101

EGLC;1150155 said:


> you guys are almost as bad as fuggin union workers.
> 
> pressure washing DOES work. spraying down the trucks with fluid film or other rust preventative helps.
> 
> its idiotic for towns to be spending $ and not upkeeping equipment as well as they could. hell my town just bought 2x 2011 F550s and we have atleast 10x other 2006-2010 F350/550s. There's no "fighting" here.


This is a typical thing that is said by people that have never done the job. They think that because our paycheck comes from there tax dollars that we should always do more. *WELL LET ME TELL YOU* our town and towns in our county *HAVE DOWNSIZE BIG TIME .* Our town for ex, used to have 8 guys full time with a boss and plowed twice a day with Oshkosh's. now we have 4 guys and a hwy sup, and have to plow anything a inch or more.66miles for the town and 20 county miles with IH trucks. Everyone wants more for less. Just in this last weeks storm I have 28.5 hours over time over my 40. Leaves alot of spare time , We also wash our trucks as much as possible , I know fluid film helps but do spend hundreds of dollars on fluid film or do you buy cutting edges,sander chain,tires, and spare parts in general things needed in pinch well doing the job. So mister NJ before you run your mouth about us DOT/ TOWN/COUNTY GUYS and GALS calling us idiots think before you speak If
This is not the site to be talking SH!T:realmad:


----------



## BillyRgn

No matter how well you wash and take care of a truck, it is going to end up rusting, anyone remember what peoples cars looked like in the 60's that just happened to live near salt water?


----------



## WingPlow

you guys are almost as bad as fuggin union workers.


i AM a union worker and DAMN proud of it too


----------



## BigIron

Found this on YouTube. First semi-dumper plowing snow I have seen. In Canada I think






John D


----------



## BillyRgn

BigIron;1150671 said:


> Found this on YouTube. First semi-dumper plowing snow I have seen. In Canada I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John D


Awesome find- I have never seen a tractor trailer plowing before, I have seen tractors with V-box sanders on the 5th wheel (I believe that Mass Pike has a few) but never plowing pulling a trailer, seems dangerous to me, pushing a road back that has a curve, that trailer might over tack and pull the whole truck into the ditch.


----------



## melldog55

*Highway Plows*

Here are some plows from RIDOT and the Blue Ford is mine. I contract plow for ridot. The orange are UtahDOT rigs from there website.


----------



## melldog55

*Some more RIDOT*

Ridot contract plows and state plows.


----------



## mercer_me

That Ford is wicked clean. It definatly needs a wing though.


----------



## melldog55

Yeah We power wash it after every storm. We paint it every year and do maintenance, she a great truck never fails me. And we have a wing truck, we just got a new 10' Everest 4-way for the Ford this year.


----------



## neman

*Black ice in Massachusetts*

This picture from the Lowell Sun from Sunday morning in Chelmsford,the driver was not injured.


----------



## tailboardtech

that poor S series :salute:


----------



## blowerman

EGLC;1149768 said:


> I'm sorry but these town/DOT guys are IDIOTS. No wonder their trucks are rotting out! How hard is it for them to put in HOT HIGH PRESSURE drive through truck washes?!? like seriously, all that salt they leave on the trucks ALL winter can not be good...
> 
> but I guess they don't give a damn, they're guaranteed our tax money every year.


Where does this post fit in? I'm here to see pics of dot rigs, not hear someone complain.
Nice pictures guys. I just picked up a old 94 L8000 city rig. 11 ft. front blade, side wing, central hydro. with tailgate salter, touch button allison, 8.3 cummins. 
I just use it to run salt.
Not that trucks don't rust, but I can tell you my village (30K people) has a fleet of spotless trucks. WIth only 39,000 miles, I had no problems parting ways with $7K for a salting unit.


----------



## BigIron

On that pix of the orange UtahDOT line of plows...is it just me or are they pushing snow onto DRY pavement?


----------



## aczlan

BigIron;1151755 said:


> On that pix of the orange UtahDOT line of plows...is it just me or are they pushing snow onto DRY pavement?


It looks like they are cleaning off the center lane. See the large windrow there that is taking up 1/2 of the lane?

Aaron Z


----------



## vplow

^ looks to me like it's just a wide left hand shoulder, but with no median between opposing traffic so therefore no real place to put the snow without moving it all the way to the other side. Can't push it off to the side, can't pile it, so it has to get moved all the way across periodically before the shoulder gets filled up and/or melts and then freezes up into a block of ice that isn't going -anywhere-.


----------



## melldog55

*Utahdot*

Yeah its the day after a storm and they are pushing over snow from the median or emergency lane off the highway


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny*

Found Online


----------



## Dan85

Two from today:

Village of Kenmore, NY










City of Buffalo, NY


----------



## Jamo1454

Very cool plow truck photos! Here are my first two...


----------



## LunchBox

WingPlow;1150341 said:


> you guys are almost as bad as fuggin union workers.
> 
> i AM a union worker and DAMN proud of it too


IUOE Mechanic right here


----------



## granitefan713

Jamo1454;1153106 said:


> Very cool plow truck photos! Here are my first two...


Love that GU712! Needs real Alcoa's though.


----------



## Jelinek61

Jamo1454;1153106 said:


> Very cool plow truck photos! Here are my first two...


That truck is awesome. I wonder what other roll off bodies they have for it


----------



## chevyman51

Here is a couple pictures from the county where i worked in the summer.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County Volvoes*



Plow Chaser;1143304 said:


> Has Erie County gone to all new tandem Volvos?


Ryan
Erie County went from the Autocars to Fords and then to Volvoes. They have tandem and 6 wheel. I posted some pics last January with them.
Will be in WNY next week for Christmas and will try to get some pics.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;1154834 said:


> Ryan
> Erie County went from the Autocars to Fords and then to Volvoes. They have tandem and 6 wheel. I posted some pics last January with them.
> Will be in WNY next week for Christmas and will try to get some pics.


I remember the older Autocar DC's that I was drooling over, and the Oshkosh in the barn. Yes, get LOTS of pics next week. We here at Plowsite will leave you in charge of that! Lots of snow in Buffalo!!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County*

My Buddy who lives up the hill on Sherff Road in Orchard Park, just texted (literally) to tell me that Erie County just cme by with the Oshkosh MPT that I shot last year "The Grinch" plowing. He said it was roaring........

My hope is to get the Orchard Park village and town fleet, the Thruway Sterling with the rollover/Vee and anything else I come across.

We shall see!


----------



## Kuzanut

We all wish you the best of luck... And don't forget to stop and have a pop while your out that way...:laughing::laughing::laughing: Sorry i know low blow. seriously have a great trip and have fun..


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1155257 said:


> We all wish you the best of luck... And don't forget to stop and have a pop while your out that way...:laughing::laughing::laughing: Sorry i know low blow. seriously have a great trip and have fun..


Go one mile west of Syracuse and it's called "pop," head east and everyone I know calls it soda! Never understood that. Have a safe trip to Buffalo and keep us plow picture addicts in mind!


----------



## Autocar19003

*wny*



Kuzanut;1155257 said:


> We all wish you the best of luck... And don't forget to stop and have a pop while your out that way...:laughing::laughing::laughing: Sorry i know solow blow. seriously have a great trip and have fun..


SODA has Root Beer and Ice Cream in it! POP is coke, squirt and birch beer. Oh ya, we also have Beef on Weck, Salehns Hot dogs, Webers mustard, LoganBerry and Wings (There is no suh thing as Buffalo Wings as Buffaloes do not have wings)! What does WC County Have? Oh, Rampo's fleet of FWDs. Okay, that might be equivalint! We shall see!


----------



## tailboardtech

cleaning out my old phone today i came across these, they are from February last year cleaning out towson, and the last one is from today they were spreading molasses on I-83


----------



## Plow Chaser

Speaking of Utah DOT

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/snow-men/

Anyone know what happened to this show? Seems like it only had 2 episodes ant that was it.


----------



## WingPlow

Plow Chaser;1158562 said:


> Speaking of Utah DOT
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/snow-men/
> 
> Anyone know what happened to this show? Seems like it only had 2 episodes ant that was it.


well as much as a few of us drool over this kind of stuff
seems there wasnt enough public interest to keep it going

guess to the general public, the idea of sleepless nights driving around in circles pushing
snow is boring...LOL


----------



## DareDog

now there on to gold rush in Alaska


----------



## MatthewG

DareDog;1159023 said:


> now there on to gold rush in Alaska


....... Which cannot be beat


----------



## 2004F550

Gold Rush...what a bunch of jackasses


----------



## mercer_me

Them guys on Gold Rush are going to end up ruining them excavators if they don't get a real operators in them.


----------



## man4054

Brick Twp D.P.W. NJ, In the summer time


----------



## Dan85

man4054;1159200 said:


> Brick Twp D.P.W. NJ, In the summer time


That's awesome, I've never seen a DPW with a roll off / plow truck before!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Starting to see a few areound here.
Roll-offs include v-box, tank (anti-ice, de-ice), dumpster tub, flatbed.


----------



## Kuzanut

I'd rather drive in reverse all night long with one one backup light working then watch that gold rush show..... We should get a petition going to bring it back!! Who's with me?????


----------



## BillyRgn

Kuzanut;1161246 said:


> I'd rather drive in reverse all night long with one one backup light working then watch that gold rush show..... We should get a petition going to bring it back!! Who's with me?????


I will second that


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County NY - "The Grinch"*

My buddy sent these to me this afternoon and asked me to post. It is the MPT from the Ellicott Garage that I got some shots of last year. He was passing by a country store and the guys were in getting a "POP"!
This sucker lives up to it's name!


----------



## iamhere

Speaking of Oshkosh's

Heres a vid of a circa 1930's Osh plowing in Minnesota. The guy also has a couple other videos of graders plowing with V's.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some recent photos my friend sent me from the Syracuse area.


----------



## WingPlow

Plowchaser....anynew pics of Cal-trans with all the new snow out there ???


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;1163326 said:


> Plowchaser....anynew pics of Cal-trans with all the new snow out there ???


Sad part is I've only been up to the snow 1 time and I live 30 minutes from it!! Just a busy time for work, but I hope to get up there soon for some photo shoots. Easily 10+ feet of snow already and 3-5 more this week!!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1163366 said:


> Sad part is I've only been up to the snow 1 time and I live 30 minutes from it!! Just a busy time for work, but I hope to get up there soon for some photo shoots. Easily 10+ feet of snow already and 3-5 more this week!!


Excellent, I'm definitely looking forward to this!

I'm heading home for the holidays, so hopefully I can get some Oneida County area shots



Autocar19003 said:


> My buddy sent these to me this afternoon and asked me to post. It is the MPT from the Ellicott Garage that I got some shots of last year. He was passing by a country store and the guys were in getting a "POP"!
> This sucker lives up to it's name!


That's a mean looking truck! That would be great to see it in action!


----------



## Autocar19003

*The Grinch*



Dan85;1163493 said:


> Excellent, I'm definitely looking forward to this!
> 
> I'm heading home for the holidays, so hopefully I can get some Oneida County area shots
> 
> That's a mean looking truck! That would be great to see it in action!


Dan, it is 20 miles south of you on the Orchard Park/West Falls boarder. They are plowing with it every day.
My buddy said you can hear it from about a mile away!


----------



## Kuzanut

tailboardtech;1157565 said:


> cleaning out my old phone today i came across these, they are from February last year cleaning out towson, and the last one is from today they were spreading molasses on I-83


So did anyone else spot the pair of pink panties around the roof light on that gator?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1163493 said:


> Excellent, I'm definitely looking forward to this!
> 
> I'm heading home for the holidays, so hopefully I can get some Oneida County area shots
> 
> That's a mean looking truck! That would be great to see it in action!


Hey, if you need to know any good spots in Oneida County, I know many. Oneida and Herkimer Counties are my old stomping grounds.


----------



## MatthewG

Kuzanut;1164264 said:


> So did anyone else spot the pair of pink panties around the roof light on that gator?


:waving: I did.... I hear they wave those neon pink briefs around in a circular motion when the amber rotator takes a dump....... be safe, be seen!


----------



## tailboardtech

i was wondering how long it was going to take someone to notice that  one of the inmates put that on there, i don't want to but when i go in this weekend i should be able to get some pics of the contractors we have running around


----------



## man4054

New Jersey D.O.T


----------



## Len90

Does the NJ DOT actually ever run the wing on their tandems? I have seen some older tandem Internationals that have the set-up for a wing, but the DOT never hooks one up. Even during the big storms last year, they never put the wings on.


----------



## C&T Landscaping

Some of VDOT


----------



## snowplowking10

I can try to upload some VDOT if I can find the pics.


----------



## Dan85

Well, I did some traveling today and got a few shots, but I didn't get much since many shops were closed today.

So, first and foremost I have some bigger iron from Utica, but it's not pretty...

Utica, NY DPW


----------



## Dan85

Here are a few from the City of Rome

Rome, NY DPW










6 Wheelers


----------



## Dan85

10 Wheelers



















Oneida County


----------



## Jelinek61

That freightliner M2 is pretty sweet looking....Nice photos


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oh how Utica trashes their trucks. I remember those Oshes and FWDs they have as a kid and they beat the life out of them. That particular truck has been outside of the shop for years now. Rome actually has a pretty nice fleet and they keep them in good shape. Did Oneida County have anything else out?? Usually up by the salt barn you can find some relics sitting around.


----------



## LunchBox

C&T Landscaping;1165628 said:


> Some of VDOT


where we these guys when I was driving down 81 to get to my brother home for christmas last year. You guys had a ton of snow down there last year


----------



## Dan85

Thanks Guys, hopefully I can get some more before I head back.

I did go up to the salt barn in Oneida, I actually just missed the only plow that went out, but I didn't see too many trucks aside from the two I shot. There were a few pieces in the back, but I only saw one out of service plow truck - it was actually pretty clean back there. 

Rome also took one of their old Autocar trash trucks and converted it into a sander/salter. Any other suggestions for places to visit would be great. I was thinking maybe I would try Floyd/Westernville. I actually went to a few shops, but most of them had all the trucks inside.


----------



## man4054

Are these lots easy to get into and take a few pics. Here in NJ most of all the D.P.W lots are gated and locked.


----------



## Dan85

man4054;1168465 said:


> Are these lots easy to get into and take a few pics. Here in NJ most of all the D.P.W lots are gated and locked.


No gates or trespassing necessary, all pictures were shot from public property.


----------



## tailboardtech

+ some of the guys on here (like me) work at these shops and know people enjoy pictures and videos like these.


----------



## C&T Landscaping

LunchBox;1168164 said:


> where we these guys when I was driving down 81 to get to my brother home for christmas last year. You guys had a ton of snow down there last year


Yeah, Last year we had a huge amount of snow. At my house we had about a 1 1/2 of snow. May not seem like much to others but down here that's alot! Matter of fact it's snowing right now, hopefully we can have another year like last year. Merry Christmas everyone! Be safe!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1168287 said:


> Thanks Guys, hopefully I can get some more before I head back.
> 
> I did go up to the salt barn in Oneida, I actually just missed the only plow that went out, but I didn't see too many trucks aside from the two I shot. There were a few pieces in the back, but I only saw one out of service plow truck - it was actually pretty clean back there.
> 
> Rome also took one of their old Autocar trash trucks and converted it into a sander/salter. Any other suggestions for places to visit would be great. I was thinking maybe I would try Floyd/Westernville. I actually went to a few shops, but most of them had all the trucks inside.


Rome used to have some sweet RM single axle 4x4 plows but they are all gone.

Floyd has some neat trucks. Other towns in that area that you might want to hit up,
Deerfield, Trenton, Stuben, Floyd, Marcy, Ava, Western. Everyone should be out and about on Monday if you are still there.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Stop by Wayne's Welding on Commerical Drive too, there's always new plows being outfitted there. And parked outside most of the time!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

do we have a pic of a train mounted jet engine sno melter on here yet??????? i seen one in fultons trainyard


----------



## WingPlow

hopefully i can add some good "action" pics come tuesday or so..

got a major blizzard heading in with amounts possible of 2-3 feet


----------



## snow

One of Cummings Properties Sicard Junior snowblowers


----------



## iamhere

IPLOWSNO;1169554 said:


> do we have a pic of a train mounted jet engine sno melter on here yet??????? i seen one in fultons trainyard


Here's a video of one


----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich,CT Mack RM/Snogo snowblower


----------



## snow

Another shot


----------



## snow

Town of Prospect,CT


----------



## snow

Rear shot ....


----------



## snow

New Milford,CT DPW


----------



## snow

An FWD my friend just restored for someone. This truck was bought from S.A Mcleans from Maine


----------



## Paul9




----------



## Dan85

Great Pictures Snow, that old Mack Blower is awesome!

Town of Western


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great pics guys!! With this big NorEaster hitting, I expect a ton of photos tomorrow!!!


----------



## Stik208

Are the new NYS DOT beacons Code 3?


----------



## BigIron

*Western Star plow rig*

First single-axle Western Star snow plow rig I've ever seen. I like it!

John D


----------



## Kuzanut

Found on the web


----------



## Bones357

Paul9;1170005 said:


>


I love the look of the NYS double wingers!


----------



## granitefan713

I love that new PayStar!


----------



## snow

State of CT plowing US 1 near the NY state line


----------



## NYplowboy1

here is a new mack for the Albnay county highway department


----------



## Plow Boss

*NyDot*

Found online


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Plow Boss

Stuck / Stranded NYC Sanitation Truck


----------



## Len90

The NYC Sanitation is supposed to chain all outer rear wheels when they are expecting snow to fall so scenes like what is photographed can be prevented.


----------



## joef450snowplow

Hears a few pics of a town of hempstead snow plow at work during this weeks blizzard sorry not the best pics there from my phone


----------



## TDBaird

Man, there's sure some cool pics of big snow rigs. 

I wish I lived somewhere that got big snows.


----------



## pwrstroke6john

wish we were getting snow like that.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I don't post images from Flickr, but this one I just had to!! DSNY Mack RD with a V plow!!!
I've seen the big V's in some of their yards throughout NY, but never thought I'd see a picture of one actually on a truck. Awesome!


----------



## iamhere

Someone got some video of that truck stuck then working on that street.






About 8:30 is where he gets moving again. The other two are of the truck plowing


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1169788 said:


> Town of Greenwich,CT Mack RM/Snogo snowblower


 Do they ever need to use that blower, I'm in hamden and we don't have anything like that, I can't imagine ever needing it other then maybe once every 50 years


----------



## 2004F550

City of West Hartford has an Oshkosh like that Mack, they aren't mainline snow removal but usually for loading windrows into trucks off the streets...but if the big big one ever came they would be ready lol


----------



## WingPlow

hey 2004f550...how did you make out over in Simsbury sunday ???

and yes...the Deere has been out since tuesday


----------



## HC plower

AP Photo Nice Mack Granite DSNY


----------



## Kuzanut

In the last two days i've spent time down in Staten Island and mid town Manhattan and all i can say is those pics fail to show the actual mess they have down there.... its quiet impressive. Saw one of the mack's with a V driving up park Ave.


----------



## ford550

Those cars are going to get crushed. :laughing:
Beautiful truck though.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1176206 said:


> In the last two days i've spent time down in Staten Island and mid town Manhattan and all i can say is those pics fail to show the actual mess they have down there.... its quiet impressive. Saw one of the mack's with a V driving up park Ave.


Where's the pictures???!!!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

It is/was a mess... Some Streets are still not plowed... Didnt see any V plows, only the straits on the cut downs and trash trucks..


----------



## 2004F550

Some pics from the storm Sunday....the new to us PA Turnpike RD and the old Mack RM headed out for CT DOT


----------



## 2004F550

Few more, no good actions shot this storm


----------



## cat320

love that orange mack is that from auther trovie?


----------



## Plow Boss

Somerset Cty Nj


----------



## mdb landscaping

2004F550;1175764 said:


> City of West Hartford has an Oshkosh like that Mack, they aren't mainline snow removal but usually for loading windrows into trucks off the streets...but if the big big one ever came they would be ready lol


Im pretty sure the town sold that blower at an auction, in which Mather Construction bought it, and now the town subcontracts Mather to do all their snow hauling with it.


----------



## PlowboyVT

VTRANS left wing truck pics I took the other day.


----------



## 2004F550

cat320;1177042 said:


> love that orange mack is that from auther trovie?


Yes. it was one of 20 auctioned at the end of October. This truck was the only one we saw come up at any dealers, etc. We went down there the day it came in and it was a clean clean truck considering what we had been looking at so we put a deposit on it and bought it later in Nov


----------



## cat320

2004F550;1177513 said:


> Yes. it was one of 20 auctioned at the end of October. This truck was the only one we saw come up at any dealers, etc. We went down there the day it came in and it was a clean clean truck considering what we had been looking at so we put a deposit on it and bought it later in Nov


if i didn't know that was an old truck it looks like it cam of a mack dealers lot new hard to find those rd single axels in that kind of condition.


----------



## snow

Some Mass Pike pix i took a few years ago


----------



## snow

Some CT Dot trucks


----------



## snow

NYS Thruway Trucks


----------



## snow

Ex-State Trucks


----------



## dcfd

*Camillus, NY*

Got a couple of shots while visiting back home.......


----------



## snow

NYS DOT. Not sure what the orange/gray trucks are associated with, but its something in NY also


----------



## dcfd

*Camillus, NY*

Cont......


----------



## snow

The macks are the town of Fairfield, the internationals are town of greenwich's.


----------



## Dan85

Awesome pictures Snow and DCFD!! 

What a great variety of trucks - ages and from departments!! Thanks for sharing guys!

- Dan


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1178713 said:


> Some CT Dot trucks


Great pictures, do you happen to rember how long ago and ware you took those Ctdot pictures, I was just wondering as I have not seen a forward tipping sander on a ct truck in a long time. Also that first truck you posted under Ex-Dot the orange international with the plow, is that an ex-CT truck? Thanks, great job and keep the pictures rolling


----------



## mercer_me

Great pictures snow and dcfd.


----------



## snow

BillyRgn;1178848 said:


> Great pictures, do you happen to rember how long ago and ware you took those Ctdot pictures, I was just wondering as I have not seen a forward tipping sander on a ct truck in a long time. Also that first truck you posted under Ex-Dot the orange international with the plow, is that an ex-CT truck? Thanks, great job and keep the pictures rolling


The picture of the international with the forward tipping sander was taken probably 10 or so years ago at the Darien garage on I-95. The orange international is an ex ct dot truck, it was being used to plow a home depot parking lot.


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1178902 said:


> The picture of the international with the forward tipping sander was taken probably 10 or so years ago at the Darien garage on I-95. The orange international is an ex ct dot truck, it was being used to plow a home depot parking lot.


Thanks for the feed back, I new it had to be awhile ago, that 80's international that you said was at home depot, was that also taken 10 years ago, because that truck looks like it is in way to good of shape to be x dot and over 20 years old also is that plow smashed on it?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1178815 said:


> Awesome pictures Snow and DCFD!!
> 
> What a great variety of trucks - ages and from departments!! Thanks for sharing guys!
> 
> - Dan


Much agreed!! Awesome stuff just posted!


----------



## smokybear

Snow, great pic's, could you tell me where you took the pic's of the NYS and the orange and grey trucks. Thanks


----------



## Kuzanut

Plowchaser, sorry no pics was too busy driving.


----------



## snow

smokybear;1179268 said:


> Snow, great pic's, could you tell me where you took the pic's of the NYS and the orange and grey trucks. Thanks


The pix of the mack RD and the international 10 wheeler sander trucks were off Rt 87 somewhere, forget what rt they were on. The international 6 wheeler w/ wing was at the top of 684 and 22. The orange and grey international was at a county garage on RT 22 outside of Amenia and the mack RM was at the town of amenia's highway garage.


----------



## snow

Few more older CT DOT pix


----------



## snow

a few Ex-CT DOT trucks


----------



## snow

a few older pix of Town of Greenwich's trucks. The international paystar in the smaller picture (taken around 98) was the last highway truck to have a manual transmission in it.


----------



## snow

a few ex-NYS trucks. Looks like a Mack RM next to the international. The last photo was of a contractor using the truck to plow for the State of CT.


----------



## snow

Town of Sheffield,MA yellow international. Town of Amenia,NY orange internationals


----------



## snow

Pawling,NY's FWDs. Some towns red international, which was parked at Dutchess County Diesel on RT 22. The yellow 10 wheeler international was parked at Tarco/Tarrant Mfg's yard in Saratoga Springs,NY.


----------



## mercer_me

Wear did you get all these pictures, Snow?


----------



## snow

mercer_me;1180010 said:


> Wear did you get all these pictures, Snow?


All the photos i've posted since 12-26 i have taken myself over the past 10 years. Further back in the thread its a mix between photos i've bought and taken myself.


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1180020 said:


> All the photos i've posted since 12-26 i have taken myself over the past 10 years. Further back in the thread its a mix between photos i've bought and taken myself.


That's realy neat how you take pictures of all those trucks. My uncle has has 7 plow trucks that I should take pictures of and put them on hear.


----------



## Plow Chaser

snow;1179987 said:


> a few ex-NYS trucks. Looks like a Mack RM next to the international. The last photo was of a contractor using the truck to plow for the State of CT.


Those gotta be shot at Village Truck Sales!! That IH with the RM next to it is still sitting there, at least when I was there last summer. I love the old NYSDOT stuff, Fords and IHs looked so much better than the new stuff.


----------



## BillyRgn

Nice pictures snow, love the ctdot ones, as there are not to many postings of ctdot stuff and being from ct, I appreciate it


----------



## snow

Plow Chaser;1180109 said:


> Those gotta be shot at Village Truck Sales!! That IH with the RM next to it is still sitting there, at least when I was there last summer. I love the old NYSDOT stuff, Fords and IHs looked so much better than the new stuff.


I knew you'd recognize where i took those pix haha. I'm due to take a ride up there, been a couple years now. Agreed about how the old trucks look. I like the looks of the Granites, but def. not as tough looking as the old trucks.


----------



## powerstroker11

snow;1178724 said:


> NYS DOT. Not sure what the orange/gray trucks are associated with, but its something in NY also


Orange and gray are dutchess county ny trucks


----------



## J29

Nice pics Snow. Going back to the MassPike ones you just posted in the last couple of days, do you have anymore of the Paystar or the F550 with the Everest set up?? If by chance you do, much appreciated if you could throw them on. Thanks and keep 'em coming. J.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I can't get enough of the DSNY V plows!


----------



## BigIron

Ohio wants to change yellow snow plow lights to green..... ?


----------



## tailboardtech

BigIron;1182444 said:


> Ohio wants to change yellow snow plow lights to green..... ?


something needs to be done even in Maryland one of they guys at our shop got hit twice in the same storm first time he was hit in the passengers side door then the next morning he was rear ended witch put him out of service the led amber lights were on both times he was fine though truck not so much. poor little 1 ton i salute you, it went to truck heaven


----------



## 2004F550

Terrible pic I know but the area is fenced in and hard to get a decent pic of the back line. Winsted CT DOT yard Mack RM in the backyard, sorry again for the pic but atleast you can see it is a Mack by the hood. The truck has a one way plow and a 5 yd vbox spreader, no wing. From a friend of a friend the truck is only utilized to plow a difficult access road in Winchester Center that goes to state radio towers. The trucks is not used as a back up and doesn't see normal road use ever, only one driver has used the truck I was told and it is very very low miles. I will try for better pic someday when the yard is open and I am in the area.


----------



## snow

Good to see the state owns at least one Mack haha. Thats a clean truck, would love to see more pix of it if you get a chance.


----------



## WingPlow

2004f550....i have a few "ins " at that garage, i'll see what i can do about better pics


----------



## Autocar19003

*Just For Plow Chaser!*

Ryan
I took the first one just for you!
The second one is a bonus!

First: Erie County Autocar at Chestnut Ridge Park for plowing the park. There are a ton of these still floating around

Second: Thruway Authority 6x6 Sterling, with Wausau Rollover, Vee and Double Wing at Niagara Section shop at south end off Digens Street in Buffalo. Plows disconnected, no idea why. No one around!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Western NY*

More to follow: Stay tuned!

Home of the Autocar!


----------



## DareDog

great pics!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oh man!! I love those Erie County Autocars DCs!! Amazing they are still running them. And the NYSTA Sterling!!! WOW!! That truck's got some beef! Thanks for putting these up!


----------



## ww11mac

*Town of Hopkinton DPW*

The Loader is from the storm over the past week, they just got it in about a month ago.


----------



## Jelinek61

Is that a 924 or 930 loader ^^^^?


----------



## ww11mac

I believe it it a 924


----------



## BillyRgn

It looks like it's a 924 when you zoom in


----------



## BillyRgn

2004F550;1182757 said:


> Terrible pic I know but the area is fenced in and hard to get a decent pic of the back line. Winsted CT DOT yard Mack RM in the backyard, sorry again for the pic but atleast you can see it is a Mack by the hood. The truck has a one way plow and a 5 yd vbox spreader, no wing. From a friend of a friend the truck is only utilized to plow a difficult access road in Winchester Center that goes to state radio towers. The trucks is not used as a back up and doesn't see normal road use ever, only one driver has used the truck I was told and it is very very low miles. I will try for better pic someday when the yard is open and I am in the area.


Now that is something I did not no we had in connecticut, I have never seen anything like that or a truck close to that old in new haven county, the oldest trucks I see are the old ford l9000's tractors that haul equipment off to the repair shops and an occasional special piece like a 80's international crane I see every once in a wile that they use to stand light polls back up. Anyone know about any other plow trucks in the ctdot other than the internationals and the few freightliner's that they have.


----------



## Kuzanut

Orangetown NY


----------



## vplow

Autocar19003;1183100 said:


> Second: Thruway Authority 6x6 Sterling, with Wausau Rollover, Vee and Double Wing at Niagara Section shop at south end off Digens Street in Buffalo. Plows disconnected, no idea why. No one around!


Didn't know NYSTA had these! (this?) I guess this is what replaced or is replacing the old 4x4 Mack RMs?


----------



## vplow

snow;1179987 said:


> a few ex-NYS trucks. Looks like a Mack RM next to the international. The last photo was of a contractor using the truck to plow for the State of CT.


Was that RM (or is it an RD?) an ex NYSDOT truck? If so, did you get any pics of it?


----------



## Plow Chaser

vplow;1185538 said:


> Was that RM (or is it an RD?) an ex NYSDOT truck? If so, did you get any pics of it?


It's definitely a NYSDOT truck!! Look at the paint job. I never would have known they ran RMs!!! Might be part of those rarities they had a few of.


----------



## vplow

Ryan- 

That's part of why I was asking, because it is the exact right color! Would be nice to see a pic if it's an RD, but especially if it was one of the 3 or 4 RM 4x4s NYSDOT had before the 3-4 IH S "bigfoots". If that's what it is, it's the first I've ever seen of one of them! I've just heard that they had them at the same locations as the International 4x4s (and now the Granite 4x4s). Hopefully Snow got a pic that shows it better!

(STill wondering if NYSDOT had much in the way of older 4x4s- Osh or Walter etc. Haven't found anyone yet who knows, but I find it hard to believe that PennDOt/PDH had a big fleet of FWD/Osh/Walter/Howe-Coleman and NYSDOT didn't have some similar stuff "back in the day".)


----------



## lfc387

I believe that RM is our old 84 mack 4WD. It was repainted the dull shop color. The only thing missing is amber fog lights. If it is not mine it was Greene County's. Somebody try to get some more shots and I will be able to tell. VPlow is correct there were 3 original NYSDOT Mack RM 4WD. They were 1984. One each in Ulster, Greene, and Oneida Counties. Auto transmissions with frame mounted spreaders. We went to 1998 2574 Internationals with Marmon Herrington conversions , and now Mack granites with Fabco conversions. Only other 4WD NYSDOT had were aquired Military Surplus and several 1970 International Fleetstars that carried SnoGo blowers.


----------



## snow

Vplow-

no photos of it. That will be on the list for my next photo shoot soon.


----------



## Autocar19003

*NYTA Sterling*



vplow;1185532 said:


> Didn't know NYSTA had these! (this?) I guess this is what replaced or is replacing the old 4x4 Mack RMs?


Vplow, That appeared in Buffalo a couple of years ago. It has a 2005 serial number on it.
It has a Vee, a roll over and two wings. It was dressed out last winter when I was up there, but being in SePA, I have never actually seen it in service.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Village of Orchard Park*

My old stomping ground!
They had just been cleaned and put away, fortunatly, they pulled them out for me.

1993 and 1999 Internationals. #5 has the orange Viking set up. #10 has the yellow Everest front plow, with a Larochell patrol wing and frame. If you look closely at the driver side behind the cab, you can see the ram that pushes the wing out.

It was nice to stop by and shoot the bull with some old friends.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Town of Orchard Park*

Found this one on the edge of town taking a coffee break.
Ended up knowing the driver from years ago!
2000 International I-00


----------



## iamhere

vplow;1185672 said:


> Ryan-
> 
> That's part of why I was asking, because it is the exact right color! Would be nice to see a pic if it's an RD, but especially if it was one of the 3 or 4 RM 4x4s NYSDOT had before the 3-4 IH S "bigfoots". If that's what it is, it's the first I've ever seen of one of them! I've just heard that they had them at the same locations as the International 4x4s (and now the Granite 4x4s). Hopefully Snow got a pic that shows it better!
> 
> (STill wondering if NYSDOT had much in the way of older 4x4s- Osh or Walter etc. Haven't found anyone yet who knows, but I find it hard to believe that PennDOt/PDH had a big fleet of FWD/Osh/Walter/Howe-Coleman and NYSDOT didn't have some similar stuff "back in the day".)


A lot of the smaller towns in rural areas or in heavy lake effect areas (like tug hill) still have Oshkosh's, FWDs, and Walters in the barns. You are going to find more of the "newer" snow fighters like Oshkosh's, FWDs, the RM? Macks, and International Paystars than you are the old Walters but they are still out there. We've all seen the video of Kirkland's Walter, Plowchaser should be able to tell you whose still got them. There's a guy in Mane who has a yard FULL of the old snow fighters (osh,fwd,walter, and so on) that he sells.

Most towns, except the ones that *really* need them, have started to phase out the Big Iron but they are still out there.


----------



## DelDot_CM73

Haven't been able to post any pics yet but DelDOT has close to the same truck/set-up as PennDOT with the exception of only a few trucks with pass side wings (from behind cab) and we run Volk or Heinke plows butterflys on 10wheelers and straights on 6wheels and 3 tons...


----------



## DelDot_CM73

One of DelDot's 6wheelers in action
Its not one from the yard I work out of... found it online









http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj36/hokedonapahoniks/95_6wheel.jpg

And another...


----------



## DelDot_CM73

A BAD DAY....

this happened about 5-6 years ago and the truck was maybe a few years old but new compared to the rest of the fleet at the time...

plowing at about 40MPH, large steel plate covering an 8foot hole left by a contractor covered by a little over an inch of snow...(I WAS NOT THE DRIVER!)




























twisted the frame and broke the axel. the driver was ok and we had the truck "fixed" still runs in our fleet today although at times it feels like your driving sideways lol.


----------



## Kuzanut

Oh come on it'll buff out with some compound.. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## smokybear

Hey Snow, a couple of post's back you have a pic of a old NYSDOT Ford and a couple of IH's,could you tell me where you saw them. Thanks.


----------



## vplow

snow;1185775 said:


> Vplow-
> 
> no photos of it. That will be on the list for my next photo shoot soon.


Snow, I thought those were older photos you had taken a while back. Are you saying the Mack is at Village NOW?


----------



## vplow

lfc387;1185711 said:


> I believe that RM is our old 84 mack 4WD. It was repainted the dull shop color. The only thing missing is amber fog lights. If it is not mine it was Greene County's. Somebody try to get some more shots and I will be able to tell. VPlow is correct there were 3 original NYSDOT Mack RM 4WD. They were 1984. One each in Ulster, Greene, and Oneida Counties. Auto transmissions with frame mounted spreaders. We went to 1998 2574 Internationals with Marmon Herrington conversions , and now Mack granites with Fabco conversions. Only other 4WD NYSDOT had were aquired Military Surplus and several 1970 International Fleetstars that carried SnoGo blowers.


So you're saying before the Mack Rms they used ex military Oshkoshs? What about going back to the 40s/50s/60s, I would think they must've had something, unless maybe they used the graders more for plowing back then in lieu of using 4wd trucks. Just seems odd if NYSDOT didn't have 4x4s back then considering PennDot had tons of them.


----------



## vplow

iamhere;1186177 said:


> A lot of the smaller towns in rural areas or in heavy lake effect areas (like tug hill) still have Oshkosh's, FWDs, and Walters in the barns. You are going to find more of the "newer" snow fighters like Oshkosh's, FWDs, the RM? Macks, and International Paystars than you are the old Walters but they are still out there. We've all seen the video of Kirkland's Walter, Plowchaser should be able to tell you whose still got them. There's a guy in Mane who has a yard FULL of the old snow fighters (osh,fwd,walter, and so on) that he sells.
> 
> Most towns, except the ones that *really* need them, have started to phase out the Big Iron but they are still out there.


Thanks iamhere, I know plenty of towns and counties in NY still use big/old iron, my question was about what NYSDOT may have had in the way of 4wd from say WWII era up til the Mack RMs they got. Maybe since I was thinking abouyt NYSDOT as I typed I didn't clearly express my question.


----------



## Plow Chaser

vplow;1186450 said:


> Snow, I thought those were older photos you had taken a while back. Are you saying the Mack is at Village NOW?


When I was at Village over a year ago I didn't see it. They used to have a boatload of the old NYSDOT Fords, owner told me they all went overseas.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Ny Dot*

Found Online - today's storm


----------



## Plow Boss

*NyDot*

Found online today


----------



## Mackman

hey del dot you got any pics of that badass super tanker KW t-800 that sprays the brime. I seen it yesterday on 95.


----------



## man4054

Wall Township NJ D.P.W, Looks like it's broken down


----------



## snow

CT DOT "conga line" on I95 North


----------



## EGLC

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1997...57QQitemZ130472550999QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks


----------



## lakeeffect

vplow;1186463 said:


> Thanks iamhere, I know plenty of towns and counties in NY still use big/old iron, my question was about what NYSDOT may have had in the way of 4wd from say WWII era up til the Mack RMs they got. Maybe since I was thinking abouyt NYSDOT as I typed I didn't clearly express my question.


NYSDOT up till last year had some old Oshkosh's up here in snow country, they used to have one that ran by here quite often, V plow with one wing. Believe it got sidelined last year. The others got auctioned off over the past few years. They also still have a IH "S" 4x4 that runs out of the Lowville shop in Lewis County. Was a couple of them around here 10 years ago or so. Each NYSDOT shop up here has a blower, some old Oshkoshs, some newer Oshkoshs and Sicards


----------



## crash444




----------



## lfc387

lakeeffect;1188308 said:


> NYSDOT up till last year had some old Oshkosh's up here in snow country, they used to have one that ran by here quite often, V plow with one wing. Believe it got sidelined last year. The others got auctioned off over the past few years. They also still have a IH "S" 4x4 that runs out of the Lowville shop in Lewis County. Was a couple of them around here 10 years ago or so. Each NYSDOT shop up here has a blower, some old Oshkoshs, some newer Oshkoshs and Sicards


The oshkoshs came from military surplus and they 98 IH's went to auction last year. They were replaced with 3 Mack granites. I am almost positive the 4wd upstate runs out of Oneida west.


----------



## wlhilliard

Saw a couple NYSDOT plows out yesterday. First is following one of the new Macks. It's the second or third I've seen with the LED lights. Taken north of Portville, Region 5. Second is between Salamanca and Little Valley also Region 5. International single axle.


----------



## lakeeffect

lfc387;1188883 said:


> The oshkoshs came from military surplus and they 98 IH's went to auction last year. They were replaced with 3 Mack granites. I am almost positive the 4wd upstate runs out of Oneida west.


The Oshkosh that runs out of Region 7 is not military surplus, was bought by NYS in the late 60's and has always been a NYSDOT plow. There were a couple bigger Oshkoshs that were military surplus that got auctioned. The 4wd IH S series is still at lowville, saw it this fall, runs 177 to the county line.
Not sure what they run downstate but there is some oddball stuff up here on Tug Hill that was bought just for this area.


----------



## lakeeffect

wlhilliard;1188906 said:


> Saw a couple NYSDOT plows out yesterday. First is following one of the new Macks. It's the second or third I've seen with the LED lights. Taken north of Portville, Region 5. Second is between Salamanca and Little Valley also Region 5. International single axle.


The LED top beacons started last year. They are terrible, cant hardly see them. Somebody in Albany pushing a pencil obviously speced those.


----------



## lakeeffect

*NYSDOT Oshkoshs*

Here is a pic of a NYSDOT Oshkosh that was auctioned off last year, they still have one similar only it has only a single wing and V plow stays on most of the time.


----------



## Stik208

lakeeffect;1189289 said:


> The LED top beacons started last year. They are terrible, cant hardly see them. Somebody in Albany pushing a pencil obviously speced those.


I still cant figure out what brand they are.


----------



## Kuzanut

Anyone have pics of the NYDOT Oshkosh with the V-plow?


----------



## Dan85

Sharp looking truck Crash!!


----------



## lfc387

lakeeffect;1189284 said:


> The Oshkosh that runs out of Region 7 is not military surplus, was bought by NYS in the late 60's and has always been a NYSDOT plow. There were a couple bigger Oshkoshs that were military surplus that got auctioned. The 4wd IH S series is still at lowville, saw it this fall, runs 177 to the county line.
> Not sure what they run downstate but there is some oddball stuff up here on Tug Hill that was bought just for this area.


Check that out again and let me know. I looked in the Fleet database and the ID # is gone (985113) which leads me to believe it is out of service. I can tell you there were 3 IH's and we bought 3 macks this cycle to replace them. Mine and Greene are replaced. The one up state had a frame mounted hopper. The others had dump bodies and slide in spreaders. My old truck is at Village truck sales. Check it out online.


----------



## Jelinek61

That is a nice Mack Crash


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.uticaod.com/features/x1724412539/Light-snowfall-becoming-a-nuisance-for-area-DPWs


----------



## powerstroker11

Stik208;1189392 said:


> I still cant figure out what brand they are.


Federal signal corp.


----------



## IHC-2674

1994 International 2674
Cummins L10
Allison 740
23,000 front axle
31,000 rear axle
Viking 13 feet front plow
Viking (?) 11 feet wing
10 feet - 6.4 yard Hi-Way E2020XT Spreader 304-SS
Fan to drive!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

has anyone seen the rig that ny is using to spray down the liquid rust yet? got to love them they are now pretreating the roads even if it doesn't snow .

what about teaching these asshats how to drive in snow and do less plowing altogether and don't set a budget because they use it just to use it nowadays.

my town plow goes by scraping asphalt and yet i drive to work in 6'' of snow wtf


----------



## powerstroker11

Stik208;1189392 said:


> I still cant figure out what brand they are.


as to refering to NYSDOTs led beacon lights they are by Federal Signal Corp


----------



## powerstroker11

IPLOWSNO;1192162 said:


> has anyone seen the rig that ny is using to spray down the liquid rust yet? got to love them they are now pretreating the roads even if it doesn't snow .
> 
> what about teaching these asshats how to drive in snow and do less plowing altogether and don't set a budget because they use it just to use it nowadays.
> 
> my town plow goes by scraping asphalt and yet i drive to work in 6'' of snow wtf


i havent seen liquid rust but i do know they are using Brine aka salt water


----------



## lakeeffect

IPLOWSNO;1192162 said:


> has anyone seen the rig that ny is using to spray down the liquid rust yet? got to love them they are now pretreating the roads even if it doesn't snow .
> 
> what about teaching these asshats how to drive in snow and do less plowing altogether and don't set a budget because they use it just to use it nowadays.
> 
> my town plow goes by scraping asphalt and yet i drive to work in 6'' of snow wtf


NYSDOT has a couple different rigs up here, a couple old military surplus tankers. seen them out occasionally but not to often


----------



## Kuzanut

Rockland County. Plow Chaser found the Oshkosh i was talking about....


----------



## Ford-101

Here is some in the fredoina,dunkirk area


----------



## Ford-101

one more nytdot mack


----------



## Ford-101

That mack was a demo truck for the state 
.automatic trans
. all whelen led package top,rear lights this also has them on the sides of the box in the rear 
.all henderson equipment fram,plow,box
my frenids wife drives it


----------



## Jelinek61

Fogot i had a picture of this Oshkosh.....


----------



## mitchp

Damn, thats a nice truck. Ive always wanted to drive one of those !


----------



## Jelinek61

mitchp;1194196 said:


> Damn, thats a nice truck. Ive always wanted to drive one of those !


Its a nice truck, its owned by a trucking company that plows in the winter located in Ohio. The picture was taken at DHS diecasts yearly model show at their headquarters. I got a chance to sit in it and the visibility is terrible. I bet it has all the power in the world but it would suck to have to be in that for hours.


----------



## Plow Boss

*NyDot*

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

Rockland Cty


----------



## dieselguy5245

Two vids of our tri axle plowing for the State of Mass


----------



## snow

Village of Port Chester,NY Sicard Snowblast Snowblower


----------



## snow

Couple Action shots....


----------



## snow

Even more photos, and 2 videos of it in action in the flickr photo album link in my signature.


----------



## man4054

Brick Twp D.P.W


----------



## 2004F550

Finally got the frink wing on the RM for the first time and took it out for a trial run on our road with the one way plow, not bad for wing novices i think lol


----------



## 2004F550

more pics of the bench


----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich,CT's 1982 Mack RM/Snogo Blower in action. If windrows are right, it'll load a tri-axle in about a minute.


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;1197233 said:


> Finally got the frink wing on the RM for the first time and took it out for a trial run on our road with the one way plow, not bad for wing novices i think lol


looks pretty good....

come on over, i could use another wing in town


----------



## Plow Boss

*NyDot*

Found online


----------



## BillyRgn

2004F550;1197233 said:


> Finally got the frink wing on the RM for the first time and took it out for a trial run on our road with the one way plow, not bad for wing novices i think lol


You plow for the ctdot with that truck right? Do they, or are they going to let you use the wing when you plow for them? I was just wondering, I don't remember seeing anything about wings when I saw the bid for trucks, but then again it was a couple years ago when I saw it and now that the dot has a bunch more trucks with wings, I would think you adding a wing would make you a bigger asset to them.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Western NY*

Here is a NYS DOT 2000 International that was waiting on Rt 20a near Varysburg and an older NYSTA Mack at the 190 in Buffalo.


----------



## Autocar19003

*South Erie Residency*

Here is a 2000 IH and a Granite. Notice the underbody scraper.


----------



## Autocar19003

*WNY, a few odds and ends*

Here is an old Erie County Sincade Junior blower that looked like it was being used by a private contractor in Hamburg. Town of Hamburg Peterbuilt and a NYSTA Chevy with a plow and trailer.......


----------



## Plow Chaser

Phenomenal pics guys!!


----------



## NashuaParkRec

*New Here*

After years of looking finally decided to post some pics from work and others as I get them. I work for the Nashua Parks and Rec but we also help out in plowing the streets of Nashua.


----------



## NashuaParkRec

*More From Nashua*

Here is more from work all I have for now. Never knew so many people enjoyed plows as much as me love the posts on here.


----------



## BillyRgn

Autocar19003;1198597 said:


> Here is an old Erie County Sincade Junior blower that looked like it was being used by a private contractor in Hamburg. Town of Hamburg Peterbuilt and a NYSTA Chevy with a plow and trailer.......


Love the pictures, that chevy is cool, never seen one of those before, that plow didn't look to big, do you no what kind of set up it is? Great job with the pictures


----------



## Plow Chaser

That setup on the Chevy is a Viking.


----------



## nedly05

2004F550;1197233 said:


> Finally got the frink wing on the RM for the first time and took it out for a trial run on our road with the one way plow, not bad for wing novices i think lol


SWEEEEEEEET, I wish I could find a truck like this in nice shape!


----------



## lakeeffect

lfc387;1189651 said:


> Check that out again and let me know. I looked in the Fleet database and the ID # is gone (985113) which leads me to believe it is out of service. I can tell you there were 3 IH's and we bought 3 macks this cycle to replace them. Mine and Greene are replaced. The one up state had a frame mounted hopper. The others had dump bodies and slide in spreaders. My old truck is at Village truck sales. Check it out online.


the IH 4x4 out of the Lowville residency is still there however has a broken frame and is not being used. Going to be replaced with a new Mack 4wd next year. The IH will be coming up for auction this summer at Region 7.


----------



## 2004F550

Wingplow......just give us a call were ready lol..........Billy.....We used the one way in the storm last week but not the wing, well take off the wing before another storm, DOT doesn't bid for wings or pay for them. The superintendent knows we have it however, so if something serious came up he could have us use it I guess....Nedly........it is a nice truck, were the fourth owner if my count is right and do our best to keep it tip top shape year to year.


----------



## BillyRgn

2004F550;1199057 said:


> Wingplow......just give us a call were ready lol..........Billy.....We used the one way in the storm last week but not the wing, well take off the wing before another storm, DOT doesn't bid for wings or pay for them. The superintendent knows we have it however, so if something serious came up he could have us use it I guess....Nedly........it is a nice truck, were the fourth owner if my count is right and do our best to keep it tip top shape year to year.


Its to bad they don't bid wings, After all you with a wing would only be a benefit to the state. What area do you plow?


----------



## nedly05

2004F550;1199057 said:


> Nedly........it is a nice truck, were the fourth owner if my count is right and do our best to keep it tip top shape year to year.


What are the specs on that bad boy? What year, any more pics?


----------



## lfc387

lakeeffect;1198944 said:


> the IH 4x4 out of the Lowville residency is still there however has a broken frame and is not being used. Going to be replaced with a new Mack 4wd next year. The IH will be coming up for auction this summer at Region 7.


Too bad, My 4WD Mack wont stay in gear. When the front axle was put in the shifter was not adjusted and pops out frequently. Been in the shop 4 time in 4 weeks. Also, the lift in the rear causes the U bolts to rub on the tires if the pressure is not right on. More to come......


----------



## lakeeffect

lfc387;1199591 said:


> Too bad, My 4WD Mack wont stay in gear. When the front axle was put in the shifter was not adjusted and pops out frequently. Been in the shop 4 time in 4 weeks. Also, the lift in the rear causes the U bolts to rub on the tires if the pressure is not right on. More to come......


The Marmon Harrington Front end and transfer case were totally rebuilt 2 years ago in the IH and it has had a ton of work done on it. The state in their infinate wisdom said dont fix it because its a 95 even though it is in alot better shape than some much newer trucks


----------



## DareDog

Town of Vernon newer 4x4 Mack plows my road now!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Brockway 776 plowing. found on youtube. Talk about old iron!


----------



## tailboardtech

hears another one of ours right before our last storm 2000 Chevy 6500 Valk plow and Swanson spreader


----------



## 1773

BillyRgn;1184718 said:


> Now that is something I did not no we had in connecticut, I have never seen anything like that or a truck close to that old in new haven county, the oldest trucks I see are the old ford l9000's tractors that haul equipment off to the repair shops and an occasional special piece like a 80's international crane I see every once in a wile that they use to stand light polls back up. Anyone know about any other plow trucks in the ctdot other than the internationals and the few freightliner's that they have.


Mostly Internationals, a few Freightliners, and even fewer Sterlings. International seems to be the flavor of the month right now. Kinda wish they would go back to Freightliners, excellent visibility and they can turn on a dime. The oldest trucks we have are mid-90's Internationals that have been converted to permanent crash trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

tailboardtech;1199780 said:


> hears another one of ours right before our last storm 2000 Chevy 6500 Valk plow and Swanson spreader


Them Top Kicks make wicked good plow trucks.


----------



## lfc387

lakeeffect;1199599 said:


> The Marmon Harrington Front end and transfer case were totally rebuilt 2 years ago in the IH and it has had a ton of work done on it. The state in their infinate wisdom said dont fix it because its a 95 even though it is in alot better shape than some much newer trucks


The Macks have a FABCO conversion 4WD. It has a Mack emblem on the front axle but we found out after trying to get it warrantied by Mack. My 98 had the rearts rebuilt and some engine work, then they auctioned it.


----------



## BillyRgn

1773;1199789 said:


> Mostly Internationals, a few Freightliners, and even fewer Sterlings. International seems to be the flavor of the month right now. Kinda wish they would go back to Freightliners, excellent visibility and they can turn on a dime. The oldest trucks we have are mid-90's Internationals that have been converted to permanent crash trucks.


Didn't no that the state had any sterling's, there must not be to many around. I have seen a few of the international plow dumps that are now the permanent crash trucks, I know north haven state street garage has at least two of them that have the front plow mount half removed


----------



## WingPlow

BillyRgn;1199949 said:


> Didn't no that the state had any sterling's, there must not be to many around. I have seen a few of the international plow dumps that are now the permanent crash trucks, I know north haven state street garage has at least two of them that have the front plow mount half removed


i'll have to look around but i think i have a few pictures back in the day when the CTdot ran
GMC's almost exclusively


----------



## man4054

A pair of Ocean County NJ Road Dept Trucks


----------



## 1773

BillyRgn;1199949 said:


> Didn't no that the state had any sterling's, there must not be to many around. I have seen a few of the international plow dumps that are now the permanent crash trucks, I know north haven state street garage has at least two of them that have the front plow mount half removed


State Street, thats my garage, we also have an early 90's International that has been converted into our fence truck. It used to be a duo-dump, what we call "funny dumps". The state abandoned this idea after several of the dump bodies fell off!!! Live and learn, I guess. Guilford has one of the Sterlings as a wing truck.


----------



## AintNoFun

back in post 5145, did the twp pay to dress that granite up or did the crazy driver of the truck do it?


----------



## BillyRgn

WingPlow;1200344 said:


> i'll have to look around but i think i have a few pictures back in the day when the CTdot ran
> GMC's almost exclusively


That would be great I would love to see them.


----------



## BillyRgn

1773;1200421 said:


> State Street, thats my garage, we also have an early 90's International that has been converted into our fence truck. It used to be a duo-dump, what we call "funny dumps". The state abandoned this idea after several of the dump bodies fell off!!! Live and learn, I guess. Guilford has one of the Sterlings as a wing truck.


What do you mean by duo-dumps, are those the trucks that dump to the side and rear? Or is it the old in body sanders that tilted toward the cab? You guys have a pretty nice garage there on state street, pretty new if I remember correctly, that old garage on rt22 and hartford Tpke is like a shack compared to it. You must run about 20 trucks, a double wing tandem and a couple loaders out of state st with a garage that big right ?


----------



## 1773

BillyRgn;1200474 said:


> What do you mean by duo-dumps, are those the trucks that dump to the side and rear? Or is it the old in body sanders that tilted toward the cab? You guys have a pretty nice garage there on state street, pretty new if I remember correctly, that old garage on rt22 and hartford Tpke is like a shack compared to it. You must run about 20 trucks, a double wing tandem and a couple loaders out of state st with a garage that big right ?


The "funny dumps", the body tilted towards the cab. They had an integeral augur in the front of the body. The breakdown for equipment is as follows: (1) double-wing. (2) single wings. (11) 9-ton dumps. (2) loaders. (1) back-hoe. (1) Brine truck. (1) Dura-patcher. (1) Fence truck. (3) permanent crash trucks. (1) double-flail mower. (2) single-flail mowers. (1) slope mower. (1) 3-ton roller w/trailer. (1) compressor. (1) mason dump (18) people. Thats only half of the building. The other half belongs to Signs and Markings.


----------



## BillyRgn

1773;1200835 said:


> The "funny dumps", the body tilted towards the cab. They had an integeral augur in the front of the body. The breakdown for equipment is as follows: (1) double-wing. (2) single wings. (11) 9-ton dumps. (2) loaders. (1) back-hoe. (1) Brine truck. (1) Dura-patcher. (1) Fence truck. (3) permanent crash trucks. (1) double-flail mower. (2) single-flail mowers. (1) slope mower. (1) 3-ton roller w/trailer. (1) compressor. (1) mason dump (18) people. Thats only half of the building. The other half belongs to Signs and Markings.


Thanks for the info, sorry to pick your brain, are any of the single wings those new tandems, I saw a brand new single wing that's a single axle on the 40 connector looks like a real sweet truck, I assume that replaced the freightliner single wing that had the expressway plow. Good luck tommorow morning with the snow and ice.


----------



## Ford-101

some videos


----------



## 2500hdFisher

2004F550 i may be wrong but i believe you guys are the #3 owner that truck was new out of Cheshire CT then it came and did time in Simsbury for Murphy when he had 3 of the RM's. That truck was green with the white cab top and it was known as "Smackin Mack III" before it went to you guys where it looks great in blue. Murph still owns one of the original 3 known as "Smackin Mack II" which still plows for DOT on the East Hartland route it has a one way and is equipped with shorter bed and tag axle which you dont commonly see on the 10 wheeler configuration.


----------



## 2500hdFisher

Heres another picture of the truck up at the Hartland DOT salt shed I had.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow 1 - Mailbox 0


----------



## Plow Chaser

Placer County, CA. It's been a slow year for me and pictures!


----------



## tailboardtech

i want to take one of those old macks for a spin only thing that would bug me is all the overhang on the nose of that old girl.


----------



## 2004F550

hahaha yup we still refer to it as smackin mack sometimes....I see a Chesire ID# on the dash so I figured they were an owner but the plaque on the steering wheel says "Custom Built for Emmet County Road Comm." so I was a little confused as to who was the original. Anyway Murphy made it what it is today with the power train swap, the body and the wing. Mike has been trying to sell my father the the truck in your pics for a couple years, just so damn heavy its hard to justify another AWD around here. Do you drive the truck? Its got a 300 and a 12spd if memory serves?


----------



## snow

*2500hdFisher*-

Just curious if you have anymore photos of that RM. Thats a very unique truck, never seen an RM with that configuration before.


----------



## oshkosh619

snow;1202896 said:


> *2500hdFisher*-
> 
> Just curious if you have anymore photos of that RM. Thats a very unique truck, never seen an RM with that configuration before.


NH DOT used to run trucks very similar to that. Here's a scale model of one featured on a 1/87 scale website:


----------



## Len90

I'm highly disappointed by the lack of representation of the NJ DOT on here. They've been having a lot of work to do since the last week of December. So, here are couple if my own that I have recently taken.

First up, shifting the salt to the back of the bed for the spreader at the start of last week's 9 inch storm.








Next is a truck cleaning up following that same storm last week








Last up, caught this on my way to Rutgers yesterday. NJ DOT plowing the slush and ice off of route 18.


----------



## 2500hdFisher

2004F550- Im not sure but if i remember it was built for the roads commission and they could not use it and it ended up going second chance to cheshire not exactly sure. I do like your fleet up there at CVC that F550 in your name is a sharp truck. The Smackin Mack II is actually an automatic now as Mike found an FDNY fire truck going to scrap and took the transmission for that truck but yes it is a beast i have yet to drive it but i have sat in and ridden in it on occasion. I love the old Macks id love a B someday.
SNOW- I'll see what i can dig up for you I have a friend that plows with that truck alot of the storms and I'll see if he can loan me a few to post or he can he is on here too.


----------



## snow

Heres some pix from today. Village of Port Chester,NY Highway Dept.


----------



## snow

The Sicard Snowblast Blower


----------



## snow

A few more macks...


----------



## man4054

NJ D.O.T Plow Truck


----------



## Plow Boss

Nydot found online


----------



## MassHighway23

what website?


----------



## Autocar19003

*Autocar Constructionor 2*



snow;1203781 said:


> Heres some pix from today. Village of Port Chester,NY Highway Dept.


That looks like an 81 or 82 Constuctionor 2. We had one of those in Orchard Park with a Viking fixed right hand and a cable wing set up. 
I tried to find it last month (a guy is using it to plow a mall) but it was no where to be found. Cool truck, problem, disc brakes!


----------



## Len90

man4054, awesome picture!

Here's another NJ DOT from this past week. Cleaning up and salting following the storm.


----------



## Len90

Some NYS Thruway trucks I caught around the area of Woodbury Outlets. Cleaning up after an inch or two had fallen overnight. I have to say, these trucks are extremely impresive to see in person. They look like they can move serious snow.


----------



## man4054

Here are two more D.O.T. trucks. The gmc is from the summer.


----------



## BigIron

*Be careful out there!!*

http://video.aol.com/video/this-truck-is-about-to-disappear/4062637538


----------



## snow

A few smaller town rigs. First is the Town of Mount Vernon,NY's sidewalk plow, the older one is Village of Pelham,NY's. Last pic is a few of Pelham's plow trucks


----------



## Dan85

Great Pictures as usual guys!

Here are a few from Niagara Falls, NY. Most of the trucks I have seen plowing there are Pete's.

Seems to me like Peterbilt's would be a more expensive plow truck option? I only ask because last year the Buffalo News wrote an article on how the Falls was hurting for money and their DPW equipment couldn't keep up because it was so antiquated, so I'm kind of surprised to see all these newer looking, full-size Petes. Generally, what trucks are higher end and what are considered lower? I would imagine Western Star and Oshkosh would be on the high end, and Sterling would be at the other? How do Freightliner, Kenworth, and Pete rank?


----------



## Dan85

Few more pictures of some older trucks in the yard. I'm not quite sure of the makes, so I'll leave that for you guys who know your trucks a little better than me.


----------



## man4054

Nice photos, you should try to get down there and get some close ups of those new peterbuilts. I would agree tht those trucks are old but they still look good


----------



## Dan85

man4054;1205627 said:


> Nice photos, you should try to get down there and get some close ups of those new peterbuilts. I would agree tht those trucks are old but they still look good


Thanks! They actually plow three wide down the larger roads, makes for a great photo - if I could just get an opportunity with my camera.

I'm not sure how old the newer ones are, they look new to me, but I could be totally wrong, lol.


----------



## Mackman

Love the old reo. Them reos were good trucks


----------



## man4054

Diamond Reo's are nice trucks. Too bad we dn't see tht many anymore. I got one photo of a reo, its a garbage truck though


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

*Diamond T*



man4054;1205652 said:


> Diamond Reo's are nice trucks. Too bad we dn't see tht many anymore. I got one photo of a reo, its a garbage truck though


They are still being built in Harrisburg PA. Company called T-line trucks (Diamond Heavy Vehicles?)
They currently use the old International QSP cabs. They are working on their own cab. Seems Navistar does not build the old cabs any more, not even for service parts. Hope they make a big comeback, sure could use some real trucks pushin' snow again. :salute:


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Reo is awesome!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Neat Flickr site from the Missouri DOT. Lots of Tow Plow!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/modot/sets/72157625870077954/


----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich International plowing North Street today.


----------



## Bones357

Len90;1203481 said:


> I'm highly disappointed by the lack of representation of the NJ DOT on here. They've been having a lot of work to do since the last week of December. So, here are couple if my own that I have recently taken.


Len,

Are those Valk plows on the NJ DOT trucks?

I see a ton of Valk plows in PA. PennDOT, Turnpike and Erie all use Valk plows. The worm-gear reversibles that PennDOT uses are impressive.


----------



## Bones357

BillyRgn;1198698 said:


> Love the pictures, that chevy is cool, never seen one of those before, that plow didn't look to big, do you no what kind of set up it is? Great job with the pictures


The plow looks like a smaller Viking-Cives. NY Thruway uses the small ones on some of their smaller trucks, too.


----------



## Len90

Bones357;1206983 said:


> Len,
> 
> Are those Valk plows on the NJ DOT trucks?
> 
> I see a ton of Valk plows in PA. PennDOT, Turnpike and Erie all use Valk plows. The worm-gear reversibles that PennDOT uses are impressive.


I believe those might be Valk plows. I do know the NJ DOT has bought a lot of Valk plows recently along with some of the new Turnpike Authority trucks. I have also seen Valk plows on the NJ DOT contractor trucks. This is really all I know and maybe somebody who has more knowledge about this can help out. Most local municipalities in NJ use Gledhill plows.


----------



## melldog55

*Few from last storm*

Ridot Macks. Couldnt upload others they were to hq


----------



## Plow Boss

New York Dot


----------



## Plow Boss

Town of Cortlandt


----------



## Plow Boss

Found this awhile ago. Plow Chaser any ideas who's truck it is?


----------



## EGLC

Dan85;1205509 said:


> *Seems to me like Peterbilt's would be a more expensive plow truck option?* I only ask because last year the Buffalo News wrote an article on how the Falls was hurting for money and their DPW equipment couldn't keep up because it was so antiquated, so I'm kind of surprised to see all these newer looking, full-size Petes. Generally, what trucks are higher end and what are considered lower? I would imagine Western Star and Oshkosh would be on the high end, and Sterling would be at the other? How do Freightliner, Kenworth, and Pete rank?


I believe the town puts together a bid sheet and any dealership in the area can bid it....don't quote me on that though haha


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1208147 said:


> Found this awhile ago. Plow Chaser any ideas who's truck it is?


The plow I watched go down my street in Frankfort, NY!!!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Walter*




Plow Boss;1208147 said:


> Found this awhile ago. Plow Chaser any ideas who's truck it is?


Looks like town of Frankfort. 
Just by looking at pictures on Ryan's site. They had 3 of them!
Ryan will definitly know.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;1208257 said:


> Looks like town of Frankfort.
> Just by looking at pictures on Ryan's site. They had 3 of them!
> Ryan will definitly know.


In fact, they still have 3 of them. 2 old U models and a newer U model. One of the old U models got scrapped. I love that truck, it basically was the truck that got me obsessed with plows!!

That truck is this truck...http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2004/jan28/file0003.jpg


----------



## Autocar19003

*Peterbuilts*



EGLC;1208152 said:


> I believe the town puts together a bid sheet and any dealership in the area can bid it....don't quote me on that though haha


My bet is that Niagra Falls bought them off the NYS bid list.
If you go to Viking Cives website, they have the whole bid. I am not sure who has the Peterbuilt bid, but I know that it is on there.

Also, I beleive that that city has begun to get money from the casino, so they now have money to buy new trucks.... I beleive that just got a ouple of new fireturcks too.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Walter*



Plow Chaser;1208283 said:


> In fact, they still have 3 of them. 2 old U models and a newer U model. One of the old U models got scrapped. I love that truck, it basically was the truck that got me obsessed with plows!!
> 
> That truck is this truck...http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2004/jan28/file0003.jpg


That is funny Ryan, when I read the post, I went to your sight and that is how I identified the truck..
Amazing that they are still using those trucks.
Do you have any newer pics of them?


----------



## Paul9

RT 28 Kingston,NY NYSDOT


----------



## 89Comanche

This ones an old throw-back. My grandfather plowing for the town of Holliston Ma, during the blizzard of 78


----------



## MaineF250

My "new" ride, and some pictures from a few storms ago. I was training a new driver so i got some good pictures from the passenger side.


----------



## wlhilliard

Here's a couple from the Village of Little Valley. One is the street, and the other is the sidewalk plow. The sidewalk plow is one of three that the Village has. The other has a wider V-Plow and I'm not sure about the third one.


----------



## wlhilliard

This is the Sidewalk Plow.


----------



## Plow Boss

Deerfield Ny


----------



## keitha

NYS medium truck contract expires march 11
http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/pdfdocs/4058020165ra.pdf
Gm, Sterling, Freightliner, IH..

NYS Heavy truck expired 9/10
http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/pdfdocs/4059020307a.pdf
Mack, Volvo, Freightliner, Sterling, Western Star.

All NYS Vehicle contracts.
http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/lists/gp_405.asp

Keith


----------



## Plow Chaser

Autocar19003;1208294 said:


> That is funny Ryan, when I read the post, I went to your sight and that is how I identified the truck..
> Amazing that they are still using those trucks.
> Do you have any newer pics of them?


But of course!!


----------



## mercer_me

MaineF250;1209248 said:


> My "new" ride, and some pictures from a few storms ago. I was training a new driver so i got some good pictures from the passenger side.


Is that a wheela' or a single axle? What does it have for a sander? My cousins have 3 Internationals just like that one with Tenco plows and wings. The have Tenco side dump sanders. One is a wheela' and 2 are sibgle axle trucks.


----------



## Len90

Here are some from Friday. First two are of NJ DOT contractors and the third is of an NJ DOT truck.


----------



## Kuzanut

Come i know ya got a few more Ryan....


----------



## Kuzanut

Got another Ramapo


----------



## snow

Some Mass Pike pictures from today


----------



## snow

These were taken at the I-90W Shed


----------



## snow

Last batch.


----------



## J29

Awesome pics SNOW...is that the shed out in Blandford?? Keep those coming, I love their stuff. I have a few from the pit in Warren, but nothing that close up. J.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Wow and more wow!!


----------



## Dan85

Great pictures Snow! I like the Oshkoshs', but I also really like the Paystar too!

I'm continually impressed with how you guys manage to get into these yards and are able to get all of these great close up shots with the cooperation of the departments. Normally, I just stay at a distance to get my pictures. Anyways, the other night it was snowing out and I decided to go snap some shots of plows leaving their yards for the storm, before I had to go out and plow myself.

While I was at one place a supervisor drove by, turned around and pulled up. To make a long story short, it was about a ten minute interrogation as to who I was and what I was doing there - and it wasn't a polite questioning by any means. Evidently, he thought I was there to take photos of the department not working, and that I was trying to make them look bad. I had to explain several times that I was taking plow pictures and was hoping to see one of their trucks return for salt, so I could snap a stationary picture.

Finally, after showing him the other plow pictures on my camera, pointing out specific equipment I was interested in, and playing the "I'm on public property" card he relented and became more reasonable. So, for what it's worth here's a brief guide to a photographer's rights should you find yourself in a similiar situation:

http://www.andrewkantor.com/useful/Legal-Rights-of-Photographers.pdf

Anyways, here's some of the pictures I almost got frostbite over - figuratively and literally!


----------



## Dan85

Some shaky B-roll....

NYS DOT










NYS Thruway Authority


----------



## truck713

Snow, what kind of plow is on the Ford 1 ton in the picture?


----------



## snow

truck713;1210957 said:


> Snow, what kind of plow is on the Ford 1 ton in the picture?


The plow and plow frame on the truck are made by Everest.


----------



## Kuzanut

Yeah thats always awkward. I was parked outside a yard one day with my telephoto lens and a police officer pulled up. Turned out he loved looking at plows too, we must have talked for about 15 min before he was called away. Keep up the good work your pictures are great. If you don't mind me asking what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Dan85

Kuzanut;1211006 said:


> Yeah thats always awkward. I was parked outside a yard one day with my telephoto lens and a police officer pulled up. Turned out he loved looking at plows too, we must have talked for about 15 min before he was called away. Keep up the good work your pictures are great. If you don't mind me asking what kind of camera do you use?


Thanks! The camera is a Nikon D40 DSLR - I think a longer telephoto lens is on the wish list though, I definitely max out my current one. I'm so glad I went with a DSLR, my old super-zoom was nice but I love how quick and agile the DSLR is compared to my old Kodak. I also have a Tamrack backpack to carry my camera, makes hauling around the lenses and accessories very easy.

Haha, I'm not sure what I would have said if a cop pulled up - at least the supervisor understood what I was looking for. That's great that the cop was interested in the equipment too!


----------



## Plow Chaser

I think at some point almost all of us going out shooting pics of plows have had the run in. I've been thrown out of DOT yards, and harrassed by the Troopers at a NYSTA yard. The state has always given me a hard time. They've asked for my license, made photo copies of it, asked my intentions. And I understand that some bozo comes out to take photos of their trucks, they want to know who he is and what he's doing. I've brought actual scale models of DOT trucks with me to show what I do and they still look at me as if I was Bin Laden! That's why I've learned in some cases to scope out the territory, do a few drive bys and then speed in, shoot photos, and jet the heck out!! But for the times that I've been unwanted, I've had a higher percentage of times that I was given the keys to the truck and all access passes. I've found that the smaller townships are much more receptive towards plow enthusiasts than the state is.


----------



## Plow Chaser




----------



## man4054

Plowchaser, same thing down here. I see the town trucks at the local 7-11 and I ask. The county guys are nasty and the town guys are nice. I guess that they think your going to send photos to the town and ask y are they not working and so forth. Now i just sit across the street and get photos.


----------



## oshkosh619

J29;1210265 said:


> Awesome pics SNOW...is that the shed out in Blandford?? Keep those coming, I love their stuff. I have a few from the pit in Warren, but nothing that close up. J.


I know the The 6 prefix on the truck numbers (i.e. 632 as seen in one of the pics) _used to _denote those are from the Weston complex... not sure if that has changed since coming under the MassDOT umbrella and trucks have been moved around and no longer kept in sequence (I also notice they wasted little time slapping MassDOT decals on some of those Oshkosh's). I also spotted some 700 series trucks (specifically the PayStar) in the pics... were these taken at one or more locations?


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1210264 said:


> Last batch.


Hey snow, great pictures keep them coming, I give you a lot of credit going it to those yards, do you where a bullet proof vest, the guys around my parts are not so friendly ever since a public works supervisor was photo graphed at his house during work hours unloading his new gas grill out of a town pickup, the person that took the picture paid to have it put on the front page of the local paper, didn't go over so well. Anyway's what's up with some of those pike plow trucks having all that snow on them, do they have that many spares?


----------



## Bones357

I have to say, I am glad to see that there are so many with the same "sickness" that I have for snow plows! And my wife thought I was unique!

I finally found and scanned some old pics that I had taken a long time ago.

First are some old PennDOT photos, probably from the mid-1990s. These are from the northernmost stockpile in Erie County. I think they are Internationals, but truthfully, I've always been more interested in the plow equipment than the trucks. So, I always paid more attention to the plows. You guys know a lot more about the trucks than I do. The plows are Valks, and the last pic is a worm-gear reversible. From what I've seen, PennDOT uses just about every size that Valk makes in that plow.


----------



## Bones357

Next is a bunch of NYSTA pics from around 2000. These were all taken at the Batavia stockpile. Again, I like the plows, so I took some detail shots. It seemed to me that each NYSTA stockpile had a unique way of painting their plows. Batavia used the inverted black "V" on the nose plows and the black at the bottom of their wings. Recently, however, I've noticed that they have eliminated the black.


----------



## Bones357




----------



## Bones357

Finally, a Volvo at a local truck supply. It was awaiting delivery to somewhere. I have no idea where it ended up. This was probably in the late '90s. Plows are Monroe.


----------



## Bones357

I was behind two PennDOT trucks working in tandem last week, and one of them had an Epoke spreader, the first one I've seen. I tried to take a pic with my cell phone, but it was at night and it didn't turn out well.

I've always had this idea to do a snow plow truck coffee table book when I retire, similar to books I've seen about fire trucks. I was thinking along the lines of state departments of transportation. Anyone else ever thought of that?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1211507 said:


> I've always had this idea to do a snow plow truck coffee table book when I retire, similar to books I've seen about fire trucks. I was thinking along the lines of state departments of transportation. Anyone else ever thought of that?


Often and always!! Welcome to the thread! Great NYSTA pics.


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1210719 said:


>


That is a GREAT photograph!

I wish I had more...."photography sense". I have a DSLR, but I don't really know how to use it properly. I basically just use it as a "point-and-shoot". I need a couple of good lenses, too.


----------



## granitefan713

Bones357;1211596 said:


> That is a GREAT photograph!
> 
> I wish I had more...."photography sense". I have a DSLR, but I don't really know how to use it properly. I basically just use it as a "point-and-shoot". I need a couple of good lenses, too.


It's a Great photo indeed!


----------



## Honest Mike

Best thread ever!  Lets keep it going!


----------



## PlowTractor

Bones357;1211507 said:


> I was thinking along the lines of state departments of transportation. Anyone else ever thought of that?


Great idea!!! Thumbs Up Also think about counties & towns/townships.


----------



## Honest Mike

PlowTractor, welcome to the site!


----------



## tls22

Len90;1209699 said:


> Here are some from Friday. First two are of NJ DOT contractors and the third is of an NJ DOT truck.


great pics len...nice to see trucks from my area on here


----------



## man4054

Len-90, what area you from in north jersey?


----------



## mercer_me

I can't imagine plowing with out a wing. But, alot of people do. In Maine every truck you se plowing roads has a wing.


----------



## Len90

Thanks Tim. I'll post more when I get some time


man4054;1212112 said:


> Len-90, what area you from in north jersey?


I'm actually in central Jersey. Most, if not all of my pictures come from either Middlesex or Monmouth counties.


----------



## Honest Mike

Im in Morris county NJ.


----------



## Autocar19003

*NYS Dot*



Dan85;1210722 said:


> Some shaky B-roll....
> 
> NYS DOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYS Thruway Authority


Dan, is that on the 190 (Niagara Section) at the Grand Island Bridge?
That Sterling 10 Wheeler is very intersting.
You don't see many of those.


----------



## Len90

Autocar19003, the NYS Thruway does a fare share of Sterling 10 wheelers. I have a couple of shots posted back on page 261. It did seem unusual to see tandem Sterlings but they look just as good as an International or Mack... So long as they have a wing


----------



## snow

oshkosh619;1211305 said:


> I know the The 6 prefix on the truck numbers (i.e. 632 as seen in one of the pics) _used to _denote those are from the Weston complex... not sure if that has changed since coming under the MassDOT umbrella and trucks have been moved around and no longer kept in sequence (I also notice they wasted little time slapping MassDOT decals on some of those Oshkosh's). I also spotted some 700 series trucks (specifically the PayStar) in the pics... were these taken at one or more locations?


These pictures were all taken at the same garage location on I-90W this past sunday 1-23-2011.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey Bones keep sharing you plow pics.


----------



## Bones357

PlowTractor;1211977 said:


> Great idea!!! Thumbs Up Also think about counties & towns/townships.


Roger that! I think that would have to be a separate book, though. I figured I'd have to keep a narrow focus to avoid the book getting too big.

I don't have clue one about book publishing, though. I'd need to hook up with someone who knew what they were doing (and with someone who takes better pictures than I).


----------



## vplow

Dan85- yeah, sometimes you're better off just going whole hog and finding somebody and asking them directly if ou can take pics and explain why. In some cases the "hit and run" tactic can be the way to go. Feel it out beforehand sometimes. I agree with the others that in general you'll probably get a better reception most of the time at a town or rural county than a state DOT, NYSTA, or urban muncipal/county facility.

Bones- nice pics! I think that may be the first PennDOT single axle with a wing I've ever seen? Most if not every Penndot s/a I've ever seen in wingless and only the tandems have them (and not all of them, either). Also, that is one short0wheelbase NYSTA tandem! Looks like it was s'posed to be a single axle but somebody on the line put a second axle under it!


----------



## vplow

Snow- anything more on the ex NYSDOT mack RM that showed up in the background of a pic you posted a couple weeks ago? There's at least a couple of us who I know would love to see a "less obstructed" pic of it!


----------



## Bones357

vplow;1214499 said:


> Bones- nice pics! I think that may be the first PennDOT single axle with a wing I've ever seen? Most if not every Penndot s/a I've ever seen in wingless and only the tandems have them (and not all of them, either).


No kidding?

Every single axle I see up here has a wing. In fact, I don't think I've run across a PennDOT truck yet (in my area) that DOESN'T have a wing.

But, I am in the "snow belt", so that might have something to do with it.

In fact, I wish PennDOT had some double-wingers, but I've never seen one. I love the way they look. NYSDOT and NYSTA double-wingers look awesome!


----------



## DeereFarmer

There are just some awesome trucks in the thread!


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1211596 said:


> That is a GREAT photograph!
> 
> I wish I had more...."photography sense". I have a DSLR, but I don't really know how to use it properly. I basically just use it as a "point-and-shoot". I need a couple of good lenses, too.


Thanks! I found the best thing to do is put the camera in manual mode and just start messing around. I have the 18-55mm and 55-200mm with my camera, they definitely work well; just don't do what I did and cheap out and buy the lenses without the vibration reduction. I saved a few bucks, but in my opinion, it wasn't worth it. A Tripod is a must have accessory as well. If anyone wants to know my basic setup for night shots, lmk and I'll make a quick post about it.

Welcome to the board too!



granitefan713 said:


> It's a Great photo indeed!


Thanks!



vplow;1214499 said:


> Dan85- yeah, sometimes you're better off just going whole hog and finding somebody and asking them directly if ou can take pics and explain why. In some cases the "hit and run" tactic can be the way to go. Feel it out beforehand sometimes. I agree with the others that in general you'll probably get a better reception most of the time at a town or rural county than a state DOT, NYSTA, or urban muncipal/county facility.


One of these days I will get in! lol



Plow Chaser;1211077 said:


> I think at some point almost all of us going out shooting pics of plows have had the run in. I've been thrown out of DOT yards, and harrassed by the Troopers at a NYSTA yard. The state has always given me a hard time. They've asked for my license, made photo copies of it, asked my intentions. And I understand that some bozo comes out to take photos of their trucks, they want to know who he is and what he's doing. I've brought actual scale models of DOT trucks with me to show what I do and they still look at me as if I was Bin Laden! That's why I've learned in some cases to scope out the territory, do a few drive bys and then speed in, shoot photos, and jet the heck out!! But for the times that I've been unwanted, I've had a higher percentage of times that I was given the keys to the truck and all access passes. I've found that the smaller townships are much more receptive towards plow enthusiasts than the state is.


Well put Ryan. I had just assumed that a lot of you guys never had any issues with getting in - that you were just welcomed in without question. When I was in high school, I worked out of the city garage for a summer job and no one down there ever struck me as being interested in the equipment, so I just assumed many public works employees would not understand or care about our interests. This is reassuring to know that this is not the case everywhere.



Autocar19003;1213569 said:


> Dan, is that on the 190 (Niagara Section) at the Grand Island Bridge?
> That Sterling 10 Wheeler is very intersting.
> You don't see many of those.


You are correct, that is right at the 290/190 interchange. The town of Tonawanda uses a couple 10 wheeler Sterlings, though they have a lift axle, so I'm not sure if they're still considered 10 wheelers?? I don't believe any of them are fitted for plows. I usually see them hauling snow, even for days after a storm. Here is one:










I carry my old camera with me when I plow, and I was forcing myself to wait on posting these up until I had more pictures on that card but since we're on the topic of Sterlings and the town, here is one more Sterling from the Town of Tonawanda. I shot these while enjoying some Mighty Taco after a 15hour shift, lol.

I don't know why, but I feel these plows have an excessive amount of curl!


----------



## vplow

Bones357;1214511 said:


> No kidding?
> 
> Every single axle I see up here has a wing. In fact, I don't think I've run across a PennDOT truck yet (in my area) that DOESN'T have a wing.
> 
> But, I am in the "snow belt", so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> In fact, I wish PennDOT had some double-wingers, but I've never seen one. I love the way they look. NYSDOT and NYSTA double-wingers look awesome!


What I'm used to seeing for PennDOT in NEPA is wingless s/a's (not very many s/as in general though), a mix of tandems with and without wings. Oh yes, and a few of the tandems on the mutlilane highways (I-81, etc.) ARE double wingers! Definitely seen some of the ca. late 90s Mack RDs as double-wingers and I think a couple of Granites too.


----------



## Bones357

vplow;1214659 said:


> What I'm used to seeing for PennDOT in NEPA is wingless s/a's (not very many s/as in general though), a mix of tandems with and without wings. Oh yes, and a few of the tandems on the mutlilane highways (I-81, etc.) ARE double wingers! Definitely seen some of the ca. late 90s Mack RDs as double-wingers and I think a couple of Granites too.


Well, now you need to get some pics of those! 

You would think that there would be some double-wingers up here, with all the miles of I-90 and I-79 they have to clear (especially since I-90 is on a ridge where lake effect snow comes down like crazy). But I've still never seen one.


----------



## man4054

Point Pleasant Boro NJ


----------



## BillyRgn

man4054;1214887 said:


> Point Pleasant Boro NJ


For those of you who plow in the big trucks, what do you think about the big chevys and gmc's? How do they compare to internationals and the other trucks you usually see out there?


----------



## PlowTractor

Honest Mike;1211980 said:


> PlowTractor, welcome to the site!


Thanks!!!


----------



## snowplowpro

paramus nj dpw


----------



## snowplowpro

more town and county rigs to come soon


----------



## man4054

Nice Paramus truck. From that area I got a few from up there also. Do you have any photos from Westwood or Hillsdale?


----------



## mercer_me

This is a video of a Western Star plowing a logging road in Northern Maine. Go to http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/video/video.php?v=184298491600601&oid=334835938691&comments to wach the video.


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1211507 said:


> I've always had this idea to do a snow plow truck coffee table book when I retire, similar to books I've seen about fire trucks. I was thinking along the lines of state departments of transportation. Anyone else ever thought of that?


What if we made a calender with 12 photos from this thread? We could use one of those "make your own calender" websites like this place: http://www.shutterfly.com/calendars/wall-calendars

25 Wall calenders could be had for $299 or $11.96 each, with a few extra dollars for shipping. The hardest part would be picking 12 pictures!


----------



## 2004F550

CT DOT Catch basin cleaner truck at the garage I plow out of this morning after a long night. This yard just got a new IH tandem dump with single wing and Viking expressway plow but I didn't have an opportunity for a pic today.


----------



## snow

2004F550;1216093 said:


> CT DOT Catch basin cleaner truck at the garage I plow out of this morning after a long night. This yard just got a new IH tandem dump with single wing and Viking expressway plow but I didn't have an opportunity for a pic today.


I just saw a similar truck in action before plowing the merrit/wilbur cross when i was headed to middletown. Also saw an IH tandem with dual wings benching back, and a s/a in back of it with an expressway plow.


----------



## snow

Some rolling pix of that truck or similar one.


----------



## snow

City of Stamford Mack Granite plow truck


----------



## john mc

Paystar 5000 1978 4x4 detroit supercharged rolling coal pic jan 18,2011 495 north Massachusetts .


----------



## Plow Chaser

john mc;1216739 said:


> Paystar 5000 1978 4x4 detroit supercharged rolling coal pic jan 18,2011 495 north Massachusetts .


We need more shots of that Paystar!!! And some video with the Detroit screaming!!


----------



## john mc

Plow Chaser;1216763 said:


> We need more shots of that Paystar!!! And some video with the Detroit screaming!!


I will get some .Thumbs Up we work together all the time .


----------



## snowplowpro

man4054;1215559 said:


> Nice Paramus truck. From that area I got a few from up there also. Do you have any photos from Westwood or Hillsdale?


no sorry i dont go to area i really dont even go to paramus was just up that way with a friend we stop at the diner for a bite to eat and they happen to be thereThumbs Up

i live right across the street from the county of passaic i will try to get pics of that up they some cool but old dump trucks


----------



## Bones357

vplow;1214659 said:


> Oh yes, and a few of the tandems on the mutlilane highways (I-81, etc.) ARE double wingers!


I finally saw one today!!! It was on I-90. I think it was a Mack Granite. At least I know there is one here. It should be based out of the Rt. 19 garage. I'll have to drive up there and check it out.


----------



## iamhere

Plow Chaser;1216763 said:


> We need more shots of that Paystar!!! And some video with the Detroit screaming!!


Some pics of his FWD wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Plow Boss

Franklin Twp Nj Plow & Somerville Boro Loader


----------



## Plow Boss

New York Dot


----------



## snow

Village of Port Chester,NY Mack RM


----------



## snow

R Model Plow Trucks


----------



## lakeeffect

here is a little slideshow showing what happened 34 years ago this week here, some good snowfighter pictures in there. The pictures really do not do the storm justice however, I remember walking on top of the snow and being able to touch the powerlines.

http://www.newzjunky.com/slideshows/Blizzard77/soundslider.swf


----------



## WingPlow

lakeeffect;1218563 said:


> here is a little slideshow showing what happened 34 years ago this week here, some good snowfighter pictures in there. The pictures really do not do the storm justice however, I remember walking on top of the snow and being able to touch the powerlines.
> 
> http://www.newzjunky.com/slideshows/Blizzard77/soundslider.swf


i remember that well....

where we lived it would drift pretty bad,,,went to bed with it snowing, woke up the next morning and opened the front door and it was completely covered in snow...went to every front window..same thing, at that point we thought we were completely buried...went to the back door and couldnt beleive what we saw...there was zero snow in the backyard, the wind blew it all away, down to the grass...it was the weirdest thing


----------



## Bones357

lakeeffect;1218563 said:


> here is a little slideshow showing what happened 34 years ago this week here, some good snowfighter pictures in there. The pictures really do not do the storm justice however, I remember walking on top of the snow and being able to touch the powerlines.
> 
> http://www.newzjunky.com/slideshows/Blizzard77/soundslider.swf


Thanks for posting that! It brings back a lot of memories. Like you, I remember being high enough to reach the power lines, and I was young! I know there are many pictures of that blizzard in my mom and dad's collection.


----------



## Dan85

lakeeffect;1218563 said:


> here is a little slideshow showing what happened 34 years ago this week here, some good snowfighter pictures in there. The pictures really do not do the storm justice however, I remember walking on top of the snow and being able to touch the powerlines.
> 
> http://www.newzjunky.com/slideshows/Blizzard77/soundslider.swf


Nice find, that was very interesting. I wonder if I will ever get to see a storm of that magnitude? I grew up south of the tug hill, but my parents occasionally talked about a monster snow storm in the past; I think that must have been it. I will have to send that to them - Thanks!

I went out hunting around for some equipment today since it was supposed to snow, I figured I would see some plows. Unfortunately, we didn't even get a dusting. I did find a couple of pieces though -

State University at Buffalo. 
I'm guessing it's a Sicard, I did not see any name plates.


----------



## Dan85

I believe I found my first Walter Snow Fighter!! (Someone correct me if I'm wrong, also any idea what the year is? )

This was pretty neat, after striking out all day, this was a great way to end the day. I might have to go back and snap some pictures when the gate is open - maybe they have a few more old pieces inside?

- Dan


----------



## Kuzanut

You Sir Are correct..


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great find with that Walters Dan!! Definitely a 50s-60s year. Given the slope of the window, I'm pretty sure it's a late 50s. Get more pics of it if you can!!


----------



## LunchBox

john mc;1216798 said:


> I will get some .Thumbs Up we work together all the time .


You don't plow with an old maroon Mack R400? It was either 64 or 74. It was my fathers truck when i was growing up and he sold it to a guy who plows 495. If you got any pictures of that I'd love to see it just for ****s and giggles


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1219393 said:


> Great find with that Walters Dan!! Definitely a 50s-60s year. Given the slope of the window, I'm pretty sure it's a late 50s. Get more pics of it if you can!!


Thanks! I will definitely try and make it back up there, hopefully they have some other toys in the shop too.

I was surfing around eBay tonight and found this ex cal-trans Unimog, pretty cool piece of equipment

http://cgi.ebay.com/1989-UNIMOG-U12...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f00deeb88


----------



## tls22

State truck plowing the gsp during the 5 inches we got on wed, before the 11 we got that night


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1215931 said:


> What if we made a calender with 12 photos from this thread? We could use one of those "make your own calender" websites like this place: http://www.shutterfly.com/calendars/wall-calendars
> 
> 25 Wall calenders could be had for $299 or $11.96 each, with a few extra dollars for shipping. The hardest part would be picking 12 pictures!


I like the calendar idea, there's really no snowplow calendar out there. If you could get people to commit to buying, it wouldn't be a bad price at all. Trouble with taking the pics from this thread is that you'd need the high resolution full sizers to make without all the graininess. I'd be willing to throw in my photos for sure!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Mack in action


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more PennDOT Mack


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One last PennDOT Mack for now


----------



## man4054

Brick Twp D.P.W


----------



## BillyRgn

Some Connecticut Dot Picture's i took over the last two storms, not great quality they were all taken while i was driving with a blackberry. The first is a freightliner with a oneway plow out on clean up duty after the storm on I-91 North near Exit 8. The next two are an International double winger shelving the banks back at the end of the RT.40 connector.


----------



## BillyRgn

One more CTDOT, International on the RT.40 connector merging onto I-91 North


----------



## Kuzanut

Maybe we should start a new thread for the calendar idea. I'll throw some pics in as well.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Kuzanut;1220354 said:


> Maybe we should start a new thread for the calendar idea. I'll throw some pics in as well.


Ithink the judge of all photos for the calendar should be Ryan"THE PLOW KING" Pedone.


----------



## Plow Chaser

JIM SHERRY;1220386 said:


> Ithink the judge of all photos for the calendar should be Ryan"THE PLOW KING" Pedone.


You guys are too flattering!! I think we could get a calendar going, do 1/2 of this year and make it a 2012 - 12 month calendar. I've yet to see a snowplow calendar at Barnes and Noble!!


----------



## Kuzanut

I second that motion...:salute::salute:


----------



## 2004F550

Hauled snow off of I84 in Vernon for CT DOT the past two nights/morning and grabbed some pics, also a pic of our Mack with a Everest one way we picked up last week


----------



## 2004F550

Some more pics, getting loaded near exit 65, and the yards Freightliner wing truck with one way plow


----------



## Dan85

If you guys really want to do the calender, we should try cafepress. If I understand correctly, you can submit a design and sell the product for the base price and there are no minimum quantities. Basically, you upload the photos and calender design and they don't print it up until someone purchases one - again if I understand it correctly.

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/sell/index.aspx?area=shops&page=shops_basic

Now, there are tons of great pictures to choose from - that's a given. What we might consider doing is having a theme for each month in order to help facilitate the decision process. Some suggestions might be:

1. Cleanest Vintage Plow Truck
2. Best Action Shot
3. Most Unique Piece
4. Biggest/Best Blower
5. Best Lineup of Equipment
6. Best Paint Scheme
7. Oldest/Newest Trucks in Action
8. Best at Rest Shot
9. Most beat up plow truck
10. Abandoned Plow Truck
11. Best Private Contractor Truck (From where they hire the private guys)
12. Best Employee Shot (Submitted by an employee of behind the wheel, etc.)

These are just some suggestions - I'm sure you guys have a ton more ideas too. Perhaps we ought to start a new thread for the calender?


----------



## melldog55

*After last storm*

ridot contractor


----------



## man4054

Dan85,

What about a month of best state, county and town truck?


----------



## WingPlow

2004f550....i was out that way after the last big storm and it looked like they
did parts of 84 with a blower.....see any out that way ????


----------



## 1773

BillyRgn;1220316 said:


> Some Connecticut Dot Picture's i took over the last two storms, not great quality they were all taken while i was driving with a blackberry. The first is a freightliner with a oneway plow out on clean up duty after the storm on I-91 North near Exit 8. The next two are an International double winger shelving the banks back at the end of the RT.40 connector.


Hey, thats my Freightliner.....I knew we we going to get hit with alot of snow, so I asked the boss if I could put the big one-way on. All of my co-workers were laughing at me. By the end of the storm, 3 other trucks dropped their regular plows in favor of one-ways. Whose laughing now.......


----------



## 2004F550

Wingplow I forgot to mention that on are way in at 2am in Hartford on 84 they had about 25 dot trucks, 10 contractor triaxles, 5 large contractor loaders, and two dot blowers, one fairly old and the other looked like an ex BDL blower. Very very impressive to see all of this working at once along the highway, all we could see were strobes lol from a distance


----------



## wolfmobile8

2004F550;1220525 said:


> Hauled snow off of I84 in Vernon for CT DOT the past two nights/morning and grabbed some pics, also a pic of our Mack with a Everest one way we picked up last week


nice trucks i like the mack


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;1220525 said:


> Hauled snow off of I84 in Vernon for CT DOT the past two nights/morning and grabbed some pics, also a pic of our Mack with a Everest one way we picked up last week


i like the looks of that Everest one way alot better then the Braun one way i have
on my International...


----------



## Winter Land Man

NHDOT (Old photo from some site)... at least I think it was NHDOT. Look at the light set ups.

http://www.superstock.com/stock-photos-images/4039-41292


----------



## BillyRgn

1773;1220684 said:


> Hey, thats my Freightliner.....I knew we we going to get hit with alot of snow, so I asked the boss if I could put the big one-way on. All of my co-workers were laughing at me. By the end of the storm, 3 other trucks dropped their regular plows in favor of one-ways. Whose laughing now.......


Small world, I took that picture friday morning, I have never seen you guys out with as many of those one ways before. the last few years I would see one out once in a blue moon, this year it seems like by the end of the storm every forth truck has a one way on, it seems this year that they are necessary and have been justified having them around . Are those one way's older left overs or do you guys have one for each truck?


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Found this somewhere online


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo


----------



## Winter Land Man

'94 International 2554 w/Everest One-Way Plow & Patrol Wing and a Fontaine SS Spreader. This photo is a few years old. Last year they put a piece of sheet metal on the wing of this truck due to salt damage. I don't like the wing on this truck. Doesn't reach out or bench well enough. They have a '91 Ford L8000 with the same exact set-up.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Last photo for now


----------



## Winter Land Man

Another shot of the truck...


----------



## snow

Winter Land Man;1221423 said:


> Another shot of the truck...


Looking at those fuel prices you can tell that picture is a few years old...


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1221434 said:


> Looking at those fuel prices you can tell that picture is a few years old...


Yeah, haha... it was 2005.


----------



## 1773

BillyRgn;1221340 said:


> Small world, I took that picture friday morning, I have never seen you guys out with as many of those one ways before. the last few years I would see one out once in a blue moon, this year it seems like by the end of the storm every forth truck has a one way on, it seems this year that they are necessary and have been justified having them around . Are those one way's older left overs or do you guys have one for each truck?


Nope, each garage has 4-5 of them. If you drive the Wallingford and Meriden DOT garages, they have one as a lawn ornament.


----------



## Kuzanut

Winter land man is that an old Mack?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1220548 said:


> If you guys really want to do the calender, we should try cafepress. If I understand correctly, you can submit a design and sell the product for the base price and there are no minimum quantities. Basically, you upload the photos and calender design and they don't print it up until someone purchases one - again if I understand it correctly.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/sell/index.aspx?area=shops&page=shops_basic
> 
> Now, there are tons of great pictures to choose from - that's a given. What we might consider doing is having a theme for each month in order to help facilitate the decision process. Some suggestions might be:
> 
> 1. Cleanest Vintage Plow Truck
> 2. Best Action Shot
> 3. Most Unique Piece
> 4. Biggest/Best Blower
> 5. Best Lineup of Equipment
> 6. Best Paint Scheme
> 7. Oldest/Newest Trucks in Action
> 8. Best at Rest Shot
> 9. Most beat up plow truck
> 10. Abandoned Plow Truck
> 11. Best Private Contractor Truck (From where they hire the private guys)
> 12. Best Employee Shot (Submitted by an employee of behind the wheel, etc.)
> 
> These are just some suggestions - I'm sure you guys have a ton more ideas too. Perhaps we ought to start a new thread for the calender?


Hey Dan,

Really great suggestions with the calendar, but my suggestion is to not allow too many suggestions. If you leave too much out there for all of us to agree and vote upon, it might take a lot longer to get this calendar off the ground. I feel we should just have those who want to throw their photos in the calendar post them on here, (or another thread) and vote on what photos we'd want in it. The photos with the highest votes get in and then orangization of them goes from there. Or one person could just spearhead the whole thing, do it how they want and then offer them up for sale on plowsite. I would like to see this calendar come to fruition!


----------



## 2500hdFisher

2004F550 you guys run a nice fleet up there at CVC do you have any pics of the F550? and when can i get a ride along on the Mack? haha. 

CT Guys out there does anyone have any close up shots of Butler's new roll off granites with the plows they do 91 in windsor with??


----------



## man4054

Brick Twp NJ peterbuilt plow truck


----------



## man4054

Ocean County Nj Parks Dept.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1222312 said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Really great suggestions with the calendar, but my suggestion is to not allow too many suggestions. If you leave too much out there for all of us to agree and vote upon, it might take a lot longer to get this calendar off the ground. I feel we should just have those who want to throw their photos in the calendar post them on here, (or another thread) and vote on what photos we'd want in it. The photos with the highest votes get in and then orangization of them goes from there. Or one person could just spearhead the whole thing, do it how they want and then offer them up for sale on plowsite. I would like to see this calendar come to fruition!


You made some good points Ryan. I agree that with everyone contributing and voting on parameters, it could get overwhelming quickly and that it might be best for one person to run the whole project.

In my mind, the most logical way would be to stick with themes, have a submission limit, and e-mail your submission to the person in charge, and then that person posts a voting thread the next day, which closes at a pre-determined time. The polls are limited to 10 choices on plowsite, so we would have to limit it to 10 photos to vote on, or else we would run into multiple threads.

For example: _"Starting Tuesday at 12:00am, e-mail your ONE submission for 'Best Oshkosh Picture', only the first 10 will be accepted, voting closes Saturday at 12:00pm" _

Then the person in charge would post it up and we could vote, the top vote gets their shot in the calender and we move on to the next theme. Or we could go with the top 2 winners and only have 6 themes. I just think if we don't have some sort of theme, you're going to have tons of great pictures with no way to objectively pick out 12. We don't have to vote on themes either, it could be the decision of whomever is running the project.

Anyways, I could be over thinking this and if anyone has a better suggestion, by all means take it and run with it. It only seems like a hand full of us are interested anyway, perhaps we ought to just pick 12 of our own pictures and be done with it?

Who is actually interested in contributing your own pictures?


----------



## 2004F550

Yea wingplow i tried it out last storm, works awesome, we plow about 15-20 mph and it really gets the snow rolling, gotta be careful with the wet stuff though likes to get the snow rolling a little too much lol..........2500hd fisher i think i have some pics of the 550 somewhere.....and just wave him down if you see him on the road he'll give you a ride anytime lol, tell him you know murph


----------



## WingPlow

sounds like this one is gonna be a long one....be careful out there and tell Mike i said hi


----------



## LON

Warsaw Twp 2011 Dodge 550 w/ Henderson MK3 304SS dump, Henderson TGS spreader and Fisher XLS that they just got this morning. One sweet truck!


----------



## ponderosa

winter land man what town is that truck from and do they still have it thanks


----------



## mercer_me

LON;1222711 said:


> Warsaw Twp 2011 Dodge 550 w/ Henderson MK3 304SS dump, Henderson TGS spreader and Fisher XLS that they just got this morning. One sweet truck!


Are they going to plow roads with that?


----------



## LON

mercer_me;1222922 said:


> Are they going to plow roads with that?


Yep! Gonna replace an aged F350 that's been patched together too many times.


----------



## mercer_me

LON;1223011 said:


> Yep! Gonna replace an aged F350 that's been patched together too many times.


It's a realy nice set up. It's none of my buisnes but, if it was me I would have went with a 10' Fisher MC instead of the XLS. I think the MC is alot more rugged than the XLS.


----------



## Stik208

I think the XLS would be good for a truck that size doing roads, while it can drop to 8 foot for narrow streets and got the full monty for wide open roads. Now if the operators are competent enought to use it correctly.


----------



## mercer_me

Stik208;1223050 said:


> I think the XLS would be good for a truck that size doing roads, while it can drop to 8 foot for narrow streets and got the full monty for wide open roads. Now if the operators are competent enought to use it correctly.


Do you think them wings will be rugged enough to plow roads. I personaly think if you hit a curb with one of those wings it's going to be f***ed. But, maybe them wings are more rugged than I think they are.


----------



## Jelinek61

Awesome dodge 5500. Thats my perfect truck if it were black and had a boss VXT on the front.


----------



## Winter Land Man

ponderosa;1222914 said:


> winter land man what town is that truck from and do they still have it thanks


I think it's an NHDOT. I didn't take the photo, but it looks like a fairly new truck at the time so it was a long time ago, and it appears to be a Mack... like the one people were talking about a while back in the thread but no photos for it. It has the same light set up's (rear lights in the exact same postion) as the old International S Series they used to have.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Kuzanut;1221890 said:


> Winter land man is that an old Mack?


Appears to be. Truck looks new from when the photo was taken. I was searching for old NHDOT truck photos at the time, and figured to post it here since Mack plows that NH ran was talked about but no one posted a photo of one.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Found this photo looking for old NHDOT trucks. Guess the swamp is where this 'ol girl ended up!


----------



## 2500hdFisher

WingPlow, Does Pete @ TVD have your old international? I like your new truck but I was wondering because pete mentioned that truck was from harwinton he had gotten last year.


----------



## LON

mercer_me;1223019 said:


> It's a realy nice set up. It's none of my buisnes but, if it was me I would have went with a 10' Fisher MC instead of the XLS. I think the MC is alot more rugged than the XLS.


Would of never gotten a 10 MC from me. Too much axle load. 
They already have a Blizzard 8-10 that this driver uses on another truck. 
No curbs - wide open country roads.


----------



## WingPlow

2500...im not sure where our last truck went


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.9wsyr.com/mediacenter/local.aspx?videoid=2179608


----------



## man4054

I like that old truck outside at the end.


----------



## snow

CT DOT plowing today.


----------



## 2004F550

Yeah 2500hd Peter bought the last harwinton truck


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1224531 said:


> CT DOT plowing today.


Always like the specs on those trucks... except one thing. There isn't a wing on every truck! It must take an awful lot of time to make a ton of passes with those. Up here in NH, you won't find a DOT truck without a wing, and on the big highways, a lot of them are double winged. Most towns here have wings as well. From 1-ton trucks and up.


----------



## snow

Winter Land Man;1224600 said:


> Always like the specs on those trucks... except one thing. There isn't a wing on every truck! It must take an awful lot of time to make a ton of passes with those. Up here in NH, you won't find a DOT truck without a wing, and on the big highways, a lot of them are double winged. Most towns here have wings as well. From 1-ton trucks and up.


There was one truck in that lineup, a Sterling, with a wing plow but it wasn't being used. It seems as though CT DOT has been being some bigger trucks with dual wing setups now on 10 wheelers along with some heavy spec 6 wheelers.


----------



## tailboardtech

heres one of our 1 tons before i pulled him out, 1st road he hit after getting a load of salt needless to say half of it ended up in someones yard. the neighbors pitched in to get rid of the salt, just not to get him out

:laughing:


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1224613 said:


> There was one truck in that lineup, a Sterling, with a wing plow but it wasn't being used. It seems as though CT DOT has been being some bigger trucks with dual wing setups now on 10 wheelers along with some heavy spec 6 wheelers.


Snow if you happen to get a chance I would love to see a couple pictures of the sterling, I have never seen one going threw my area just the internationals and the old freightliners.


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot today


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot 2-10-11


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot Found Online today


----------



## santaclause

in ny we do have some nice plows .of course the taxes we pay they should


----------



## BillyRgn

Hey I was just thinking, has anyone seen or been able to get some shots of those new CTDOT international crew cabs with the belly blades, one was posted several pages back waiting to be delivered, but I haven't seen one out plowing yet, anyone have any insight as to how many or ware they are plowing and if those belly blades are working out.


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Boss;1224899 said:


> NyDot Found Online today


 Nice pic! what website did you find that on? Thanks!


----------



## Kuzanut

Plowboss that 1st NYDOT pic i think thats wurstboro hill on Rt17.


----------



## MassHighway23

i'd be interested in the calendar, when do we start?????????


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Deerfield today.


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

*Sanilac Co Michigan*

Here are some pictures of a Sanilac Co. Paystar. They buy the cab and chassis then add their own equipment.


----------



## Plow Boss

MassHighway23;1225736 said:


> Nice pic! what website did you find that on? Thanks!


I search various Ny papers. This one has the most http://www.lohud.com/


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

*Sanilac Co Michigan pt 2*

Here is the finished Paystar waiting to go back out on patrol..Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot always take good shots


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online today


----------



## man4054

Those four red mack's look like nice trucks


----------



## Len90

Winter Land Man;1224600 said:


> Always like the specs on those trucks... except one thing. There isn't a wing on every truck! It must take an awful lot of time to make a ton of passes with those. Up here in NH, you won't find a DOT truck without a wing, and on the big highways, a lot of them are double winged. Most towns here have wings as well. From 1-ton trucks and up.


No wings really in NJ. Takes 3 DOT trucks to plow a jug handle (u-turn). Some counties have a couple of tandems with right wings but there are not that many of them. The major roadways like GSP, and NJTP don't have any trucks with wings. I find NJ pretty much relies on subcontractors. It takes about 5-6 trucks to plow a two lane roadway and they will need another pass to get the shoulder.


----------



## Dan85

Smoke&HotWater;1225963 said:


> Here is the finished Paystar waiting to go back out on patrol..Thumbs Up


That is a sharp looking truck!


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

Dan85;1226060 said:


> That is a sharp looking truck!


Yes.. they do their own fabrication etc.. they do good work... !


----------



## mercer_me

*In Cab Video Of Plowing In A 1991 Ford L9000*

I took this video today while I was plowing with my uncle today. It's 1991 Ford L9000 with an 11' plow and 11' wing plowing the Bartlett Road in Belgrade Maine. Sorry that we was only plowing about 2 inches of snow. But, it's a pretty good video of what it's like to plow in a big truck.

Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## Jelinek61

Dang that paystar is a slick setup. Who owns the red granites?


----------



## man4054

Len 90,

The only county I've seen with a side wing Is Ocean County Road Dept


----------



## Kuzanut

I was on 95 south by newark airport last storm and sawe a convoy of 12. yes 12. front discharge mixers with plows working the northbound expressway. with i had my camera for that one.


----------



## dlnimsy

*town of Danvers ma blower*

Seen this pass by my house last week. Had to take a pic


----------



## wolfmobile8

dlnimsy;1226574 said:


> Seen this pass by my house last week. Had to take a pic


i could use that right now in my lots to make some room lol


----------



## Plow Boss

Saratoga Springs NY


----------



## Bones357

mercer_me;1226123 said:


> I took this video today while I was plowing with my uncle today. It's 1991 Ford L9000 with an 11' plow and 11' wing plowing the Bartlett Road in Belgrade Maine. Sorry that we was only plowing about 2 inches of snow. But, it's a pretty good video of what it's like to plow in a big truck.
> 
> Go to
> 
> 
> 
> to wach the video.


Looks like that truck could use a new wiper! 

Here are two from Erie (PA.) Streets Dept. They were idling late last night with about a dozen other trucks, about to run their late night routes. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. I have pretty much unfettered access to the city garage, so I will bring my DSLR to work and snap a bunch of good pics soon.


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot Rt17 Goshen Ny


----------



## Bananas

those look like george harms' red tri axles


----------



## Bananas

man4054;1226370 said:


> Len 90,
> 
> The only county I've seen with a side wing Is Ocean County Road Dept


monmouth county has a few tandems with gledhill wings


----------



## mercer_me

Bones357;1226733 said:


> Looks like that truck could use a new wiper!


Ya, the passenger side definatly needs a new wiper.


----------



## man4054

O yeah, Monmouth does have the set-up for side wings. I need to find where the lot is so I can get a few photos


----------



## NJjunior973

man4054;1227001 said:


> O yeah, Monmouth does have the set-up for side wings. I need to find where the lot is so I can get a few photos


Sussex County has a lot of set ups with side wings, atleast Sussex and Wantage


----------



## Len90

Bananas;1226989 said:


> monmouth county has a few tandems with gledhill wings


Yep, saw some Monmouth County with Gledhill wings recently. I'll try and get a picture or two up tonight. Lots are pretty tough to get to. I think I once saw one off of Rt. 520 but it looked to be set back on a private road which was authorized vehicles only. Another lot can be seen from the GSP near the vicinity of exit 105.


----------



## Len90

Kuzanut;1226497 said:


> I was on 95 south by newark airport last storm and sawe a convoy of 12. yes 12. front discharge mixers with plows working the northbound expressway. with i had my camera for that one.


Common for NJ. I believe they fill the drums with water for counter weight. Were all 12 of them even able to clear the entire width of the road?


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;1226123 said:


> I took this video today while I was plowing with my uncle today. It's 1991 Ford L9000 with an 11' plow and 11' wing plowing the Bartlett Road in Belgrade Maine. Sorry that we was only plowing about 2 inches of snow. But, it's a pretty good video of what it's like to plow in a big truck.
> 
> Go to
> 
> 
> 
> to wach the video.


This is another video of the same truck on the same day plowing RT. 135 in Belgrade Maine.

Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## Mackman

LOL big cat 300hp. :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

Mackman;1227215 said:


> LOL big cat 300hp. :laughing:


Ya, she is a beast.  Did you like that black smoke? Usualy it blows more than that.


----------



## Mackman

mercer_me;1227219 said:


> Ya, she is a beast.  Did you like that black smoke? Usualy it blows more than that.


rollin coal. Gotta love it.


----------



## mercer_me

Mackman;1227238 said:


> rollin coal. Gotta love it.


I love waching the black smoke role out of the stack. It's fun to wach.


----------



## 1773

Winter Land Man;1224600 said:


> Always like the specs on those trucks... except one thing. There isn't a wing on every truck! It must take an awful lot of time to make a ton of passes with those. Up here in NH, you won't find a DOT truck without a wing, and on the big highways, a lot of them are double winged. Most towns here have wings as well. From 1-ton trucks and up.


CTDOT has broached the idea of buying all wing trucks, but the unions are getting involved, saying that they require two guys per truck and the state does'nt want that. Ought to be interesting.....


----------



## iamhere

Here's a video I found of a contractor plowing for MassDOT in an 1985 Autocar during that storm the other day






And a video from Missouri of a grader with a V opening up some rural roads.


----------



## Bananas

Len90;1227075 said:


> Yep, saw some Monmouth County with Gledhill wings recently. I'll try and get a picture or two up tonight. Lots are pretty tough to get to. I think I once saw one off of Rt. 520 but it looked to be set back on a private road which was authorized vehicles only. Another lot can be seen from the GSP near the vicinity of exit 105.





man4054;1227001 said:


> O yeah, Monmouth does have the set-up for side wings. I need to find where the lot is so I can get a few photos


fellas, monmouth county central motor pool is on the corner of center street and kozloski road in freehold township


----------



## Freebird

I have to say that I don't have a photo but I wish I did. The otherday with the 24 inch storm my father who is well lets say he qualifies for senior discount was trying to shovel the End of Drive by hand so he could head out after the place had already been plowed. The DOT plow driver saw him while doing the road, came back and cleared the EOD for him so he didn't have to continue. In the 10 years I spent plowing I never knew DOT to do that. These guys get beat all the time but I give them a lot of credit and thanks for this.


----------



## NYSDOT

*NYSDOT- (Times Union)*


----------



## NYSDOT

*NYSDOT Mack Granites*


----------



## NYSDOT

*NYSDOT (found online)*


----------



## NYSDOT

*NYSDOT/NYSTA found online*


----------



## NYSDOT

*NYSDOT found online*


----------



## Bones357

NYSDOT;1229365 said:


> [


What's the story with that crash?


----------



## NJjunior973

NJ DOT truck


----------



## NJjunior973

All snow plows and contractors around my area


----------



## NJjunior973

NJ DOT and sussex county plow


----------



## Dan85

Few more NYSDOT.

Why can't I catch a storm in the daylight? It just started snowing hard enough to plow with about 45 minutes of light left.


----------



## snow

Dan85-

Nice shots. I like the one way funnel plow on the granite, looks tough. Towns are here better start using those, they can't throw the snow back far enough with the normal reversible plows.


----------



## Dan85

snow;1230286 said:


> Dan85-
> 
> Nice shots. I like the one way funnel plow on the granite, looks tough. Towns are here better start using those, they can't throw the snow back far enough with the normal reversible plows.


Thanks Snow! I liked seeing the old and the new working together - just wish I could have gotten a picture of them working in tandem.

Those plows can definitely throw the snow, Erie County Highway Department always manages to fill in my clean sidewalks! lol


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'm still partial on those big wing cages with the cable system, but some of the newer Viking and Henderson plows still look pretty rugged.


----------



## NJjunior973

some very interesting fleets...


----------



## Len90

Definitely enjoying the two extremes in snow plowing: NYSDOT double winger and a NJDOT concrete mixer contractor.

As I promised, here are some Monmouth County Highway Department trucks, including one of their Gledhill right-hand wing tandem dump trucks.

First up: New Workstar








Next, a International 7400 Tandem. 








Wing truck


----------



## Len90

Next up, some more NJDOT contractors. Note the intersting set-up with the Kenworth tractor. They just tied a huge block over the fifth wheel to act as the counter weight.


----------



## Len90

Last batch for the day (photobucket was not working well tonight). Please do note that I only post pictures that I have personally taken. The following are my absolute favorite actions shots I have of the NJDOT. I believe these were all taken last year during the February storms:


----------



## Winter Land Man

NJjunior973;1230167 said:


> NJ DOT and sussex county plow


Where's the wings? Haha. Like the GMC. Always thought of buying one.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1230767 said:


> Last batch for the day (photobucket was not working well tonight). Please do note that I only post pictures that I have personally taken. The following are my absolute favorite actions shots I have of the NJDOT. I believe these were all taken last year during the February storms:


Now that truck has got a nice set-up.


----------



## fatboyNJ

Len90;1230764 said:


> Definitely enjoying the two extremes in snow plowing: NYSDOT double winger and a NJDOT concrete mixer contractor.
> 
> As I promised, here are some Monmouth County Highway Department trucks, including one of their Gledhill right-hand wing tandem dump trucks.
> 
> First up: New Workstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a International 7400 Tandem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wing truck


you must be from my area cuz i reconize all those pictures, and equipment....and the county wing truck my cousins uncle drives...its parked at the diner on 34 on aberdeen....same place our town eats when we earn a meal ticket.....great pix!!


----------



## WingPlow

whats the deal with NJ ??

every contractor truck has a green plow...does the state supply the plows ???


----------



## Jelinek61

WingPlow;1230910 said:


> whats the deal with NJ ??
> 
> every contractor truck has a green plow...does the state supply the plows ???


Probably, i've heard of counties supplying the plows and sanders so they know everything is in working order when it leaves.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great shots Len. Still very odd to me to see how they plow in NJ. Basically anything a contractor has with 10 wheels and an engine will be a plow at some point!!


----------



## man4054

Len 90,

Where did you get those photos of the Monmouth County Trucks? I try so hard to find them and only got one from this fall


----------



## Dan85

Great shots Len!! I really like seeing all the different contractor rigs!


----------



## Len90

fatboyNJ;1230866 said:


> you must be from my area cuz i reconize all those pictures, and equipment....and the county wing truck my cousins uncle drives...its parked at the diner on 34 on aberdeen....same place our town eats when we earn a meal ticket.....great pix!!


Must be. These were all taken around the Aberdeen area. I think the Workstar was on Holmdel Road. The other plowing shots were I believe Lloyd Road. The county does know where to find good food. I find they are usually there every morning after an overnight event. I think it is quite unusual to see the plows in the diner lot since they usually just take their pick-up trucks and other non-snow removal equipment.



WingPlow;1230910 said:


> whats the deal with NJ ??
> 
> every contractor truck has a green plow...does the state supply the plows ???


The state DOT will supply the contractors with the mounts and plows. If it is a contractor spreader, the DOT will supply the tailgate spreader. I believe it helps to ensure the state is getting what they want to plow the roads. Mounts are installed on trucks around October/November and removed around March/April.



Plow Chaser;1231213 said:


> Great shots Len. Still very odd to me to see how they plow in NJ. Basically anything a contractor has with 10 wheels and an engine will be a plow at some point!!


Thanks a lot for the compliment. It means a lot coming from the best!!!
It does seem odd to see things like that plowing the roads. Somehow though they end up getting the job done.


----------



## man4054

Hey Len,

Do you have a webshots account? If so, what's ur name on the website


----------



## Len90

man4054;1231294 said:


> Len 90,
> 
> Where did you get those photos of the Monmouth County Trucks? I try so hard to find them and only got one from this fall


It all honestly comes down to pure luck. The county does seem to be one of the toughest to find as they quickly get their work done and head on back. The best chace you have to seeing them is driving the county roads just after a storm. County roads are designated with Blue and Yellow numbered signs.



Dan85;1231420 said:


> Great shots Len!! I really like seeing all the different contractor rigs!


Thanks! It is interesting to see who plows the roads in NJ. I have to dig through my photos since I think I have one of a scania plowing as well. Those are pretty interesting to see.


----------



## Len90

man4054;1231479 said:


> Hey Len,
> 
> Do you have a webshots account? If so, what's ur name on the website


Sorry, I only have a photobucket. Here's the link to the album all the pictures are in:
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/FDNYwiz/Snow Plows/


----------



## man4054

Thx Len, I may head up to freehold by the county lot and grab some photos of their trucks


----------



## man4054

Park Ridge NJ D.P.W Nice old plow Truck


----------



## fatboyNJ

Len90;1231471 said:


> Must be. These were all taken around the Aberdeen area. I think the Workstar was on Holmdel Road. The other plowing shots were I believe Lloyd Road. The county does know where to find good food. I find they are usually there every morning after an overnight event. I think it is quite unusual to see the plows in the diner lot since they usually just take their pick-up trucks and other non-snow removal equipment.
> .


i grew up in aberdeen and work for aberdeen township...i run one of the 6 wheel internationals during snow, and your right they rarely show up there with plows...usually pack in the crew cab pick ups or the crew cab 4300...one day ill get all my pix together and post a thread on here...great shots again


----------



## man4054

fatboyNJ;1231545 said:


> i grew up in aberdeen and work for aberdeen township...i run one of the 6 wheel internationals during snow, and your right they rarely show up there with plows...usually pack in the crew cab pick ups or the crew cab 4300...one day ill get all my pix together and post a thread on here...great shots again


What kind of trucks does Aberdeen use?


----------



## fatboyNJ

man4054;1231563 said:


> What kind of trucks does Aberdeen use?


we run 7 international 6 wheels...all with 11ft glendall plows and a mix between stainless and older vboxes....run from 88-09 in years...the newest 09 workstar is by far the nicest we have

we also have a slue of little trucks a few f450 dumps, couple 2 and 350s, older GMCs...2 first gen cummins rams, and 3 broncos/tahoes.....all the small trucks run meyers plows between 7.5 and 9ft


----------



## man4054

fatboyNJ;1231644 said:


> we run 7 international 6 wheels...all with 11ft glendall plows and a mix between stainless and older vboxes....run from 88-09 in years...the newest 09 workstar is by far the nicest we have
> 
> we also have a slue of little trucks a few f450 dumps, couple 2 and 350s, older GMCs...2 first gen cummins rams, and 3 broncos/tahoes.....all the small trucks run meyers plows between 7.5 and 9ft


Very spread out fleet of trucks. I wish the town I live in had a fleet of trucks like tht. It seems we have all volvo trucks that say autocar on them


----------



## fatboyNJ

man4054;1231650 said:


> Very spread out fleet of trucks. I wish the town I live in had a fleet of trucks like tht. It seems we have all volvo trucks that say autocar on them


yea def alot of different brands for our smaller trucks...its whatever is out for state bid when the time comes for new trucks...
there is talk of possibly getting our first tandem in the very near future as well as a hook lift truck in the future...
i ahve pictures laying around ill have to get togheter and post one day soon


----------



## Len90

fatboyNJ, that is really cool. I have some shots of Aberdeen trucks 8 and 16. Any of them yours? Also do you have info on "The Grinch" plow that is on Truck 16?


----------



## man4054

fatboyNJ;1231666 said:


> yea def alot of different brands for our smaller trucks...its whatever is out for state bid when the time comes for new trucks...
> there is talk of possibly getting our first tandem in the very near future as well as a hook lift truck in the future...
> i ahve pictures laying around ill have to get togheter and post one day soon


Great cn't wait to see the photos


----------



## man4054

Len, 

Do you have any Wall Twp plow truck's? They got the mint green trucks


----------



## fatboyNJ

Len90;1231668 said:


> fatboyNJ, that is really cool. I have some shots of Aberdeen trucks 8 and 16. Any of them yours? Also do you have info on "The Grinch" plow that is on Truck 16?


i dirve 16 to salt every so often when the normal driver doesnt show up....and its funny you braught up "the grinch" we mess around with the normal driver of that truck cuz he gets really grouchy around the holidays...so when we were prepping trucks the last day we worked before the dec blizzard i grabbed a can of spray paint and wrote the grinch on his plow deflector...and its stuck with him and prob will til he retires...
pictures you take look great..what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Len90

Sorry no pictures of Wall Twp. I don't have many of the townships. I think I have some of the other townships in Monmouth County. I also have some GSP, NJ Turnpike, Port Authority, and lots of DSNY. I'll try and get some uploaded during my free time. 

fatboyNJ, great story. The camera is a soft spot as all those pictures were taken with a Cannon SD960IS, which just got junked out at Best Buy. Waiting for the next event to test out the replacement, a Cannon S95.


----------



## fatboyNJ

those are really crisp good looking pictures for a point and shoot...if you are ever on the other side of aberdeen, off 35 near cliffwood and cliffwood beach you may run into me i plow on that side of town all the time


----------



## Plow Chaser

man4054;1231531 said:


> Park Ridge NJ D.P.W Nice old plow Truck


Check out the Boss headlamps and frame!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len90;1231733 said:


> I also have some GSP, NJ Turnpike, Port Authority, and lots of DSNY. I'll try and get some uploaded during my free time.


I'll be excited to see those!!! Especially the DSNY stuff, I love the MRs they run.


----------



## tailboardtech

Plow Chaser;1231875 said:


> Check out the Boss headlamps and frame!!


i seen them i knew they were off a pickup plow i just couldn't think of what kind thanks


----------



## lakeeffect

*New NYSDOT V plows*

Gov. Cuomo has announced that due to budget cuts that the new plows ordered for NYS will have to be scaled back.. no more double wingers, in fact no more wings at all.
However they are going back to 4wds with V plows. Here is a picture of the new rigs.


----------



## nedly05

As funny as that is, it's probably not out of the question!!!


----------



## abbottfarm




----------



## abbottfarm




----------



## abbottfarm




----------



## mercer_me

Nice Fords. My uncle has a L9000 with a 11' plow and 11' and a front dump. I go with him almost every storm. I'm asuming you have a town contract? If so what town do you plow? It's nice to se another Maine guy on hear that likes Ford L series trucks.


----------



## Kuzanut

Whats the story about the truck in the last 2 pictures?


----------



## Kuzanut

Len90 can you please explain the video where someone is singing I'm a little tea pot" on your webshots account.....


----------



## abbottfarm

Mercer, sumner.
Kazanut, that truck is a old "city" truck and the wing has down-pressure, there is no float. He was making a 90* right corner from a narrow road on to a even narrower road. Well the moron that lives in the house on the corner put in some rocks to keep the 4 wheelers off there lawn but they are right on the edge of the road, the wing came against the rocks and shoved the front of the truck into the ditch on the drivers side. You can not really tell but if you look close you can see where the dust pan was out over the ditch behind the truck and even though he got straightend out it was to late because the front end was in the ditch and it just pulled him in.


----------



## Dan85

Hauling Snow

DPW










Water Department


----------



## mercer_me

I found this picture online. It's a Kenworth cab over.


----------



## mercer_me

abbottfarm;1232609 said:


> Mercer, sumner.


Where is Sumner? I'm in Mercer wich is between Skowhegan and Farmington. Rout 2 gos rite through Mercer.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Maine DOT.


----------



## Len90

Sorry, but it may take me a bit to get through my DSNY shots. I'm going to try and sort them out so I can put them up in some logical order. In the meantime, I have some Garden State Parkway trucks. Intersting note, the yellow trucks are from the NJ Highway Authority while the orange trucks are after the merger with the NJ Turnpike Authority, who runs the NJ Turnpike.I hope you are all enjoying looking at these pictures as much as I enjoy taking these shots!!!

First up, one of three trucks in the fleet. These were purchased to handle the area around the Driscoll Bridge. I found the bid for these trucks it cost approximately $532,000 for the three of them.









Next are some from winter 2009-2010:


----------



## Len90

Two more for tonight. Caught this truck out still working about 3 days after the big Blizzard.


----------



## man4054

Cool to see those orange trucks Len. I'm goin to stop there next week and grab photos of those trucks. Len what kind of Camera do you use


----------



## man4054

Len ,

How many orange trucks were there by the bridge when you went?


----------



## 2005_Sierra

do any of you jersey guys have any pictures of the Silvi or Riverside mixers plowing?


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1233262 said:


> Maine DOT.


What town is that?


----------



## Len90

man4054;1233902 said:


> Len ,
> 
> How many orange trucks were there by the bridge when you went?


I quickly snuck over there last year about two days before the first February storm. All three trucks were there, but it was tough to get shots of all three.


----------



## man4054

Len90;1234151 said:


> I quickly snuck over there last year about two days before the first February storm. All three trucks were there, but it was tough to get shots of all three.


Y was it tough to get photos of the trucks. It used to have a NJ State Tropper station there but it is gone now. These three trucks just sit there


----------



## Len90

man4054;1234158 said:


> Y was it tough to get photos of the trucks. It used to have a NJ State Tropper station there but it is gone now. These three trucks just sit there


I recall a sign stating authorized vehicles only when going there. IF a state trooper was to roll by (which I have seen them hanging out there A LOT), you would get questioned. Another thing is the trucks are parked very close to each other so you can't get angles on them. There is no way to get a rear shot of the trucks due to I believe a guard rail behind the trucks. Finally pulling out is a royal PITA.

All in all, it wasn't the smartest thing I did, but I guess it was worth it


----------



## man4054

Len90;1234184 said:


> I recall a sign stating authorized vehicles only when going there. IF a state trooper was to roll by (which I have seen them hanging out there A LOT), you would get questioned. Another thing is the trucks are parked very close to each other so you can't get angles on them. There is no way to get a rear shot of the trucks due to I believe a guard rail behind the trucks. Finally pulling out is a royal PITA.
> 
> All in all, it wasn't the smartest thing I did, but I guess it was worth it


I'll try my luck real quick and grab a shot of at least one truck. And if I was too get questioned just say i had to stop for a second to call someone Anyway I have to go over the bridge so I got time to get over


----------



## abbottfarm

mercer_me;1233085 said:


> Where is Sumner? I'm in Mercer wich is between Skowhegan and Farmington. Rout 2 gos rite through Mercer.


I know where mercer is. Used to stop at chirstys in mercer all the time. We hauled wood for a lot of years, many trips to sappi and madison...Sumner is down around turner, west paris, buckfield.


----------



## grinch1989

snow;1224613 said:


> There was one truck in that lineup, a Sterling, with a wing plow but it wasn't being used. It seems as though CT DOT has been being some bigger trucks with dual wing setups now on 10 wheelers along with some heavy spec 6 wheelers.


Yes, and they are an awesome sight. I finally got to see one in action on route 8 this winter!


----------



## KMBertog

this guy might need more than a tow


----------



## mercer_me

abbottfarm;1234330 said:


> I know where mercer is. Used to stop at chirstys in mercer all the time. We hauled wood for a lot of years, many trips to sappi and madison...Sumner is down around turner, west paris, buckfield.


Ya Christy's is the only store in Mercer. There are alot of trucks that stop there. My father actualy works at SAPPI on paper machine #1. So you realy arn't overly far from Mercer. Do you run all Fords?


----------



## snow

grinch1989;1234363 said:


> Yes, and they are an awesome sight. I finally got to see one in action on route 8 this winter!


Nice action shots!


----------



## fordpsd

grinch1989;1234363 said:


> Yes, and they are an awesome sight. I finally got to see one in action on route 8 this winter!


That second picture is really cool. Theres a couple trucks here in RI with the double wing.


----------



## abbottfarm

mercer_me;1234570 said:


> Ya Christy's is the only store in Mercer. There are alot of trucks that stop there. My father actualy works at SAPPI on paper machine #1. So you realy arn't overly far from Mercer. Do you run all Fords?


ford, sterling, and peterbilts (sale pending on the two petes)


----------



## Plow Chaser

This thing is pretty neat. Looks like a dump truck and a combine had a kid.


----------



## mercer_me

abbottfarm;1234971 said:


> ford, sterling, and peterbilts (sale pending on the two petes)


Do the Sterlings and Peterbilts have plows? My cousins run Ford L8000 and L9000, GMC Topkick, and 4 International plow trucks. They just got the Topkick this Summe andI think they like it the best. They said the Internationals tend to rust out quiker then the Fords.


----------



## abbottfarm

sterlings are tri axle dump trucks, petes are tractors. one of the sterlings was a tractor until last spring when we converted it to a dump truck. We only use L-8000 and L-9000's for plow trucks.


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;1235245 said:


> This thing is pretty neat. Looks like a dump truck and a combine had a kid.


I think you're right! It really _DOES_ look like a combine chassis! I think I would've found someplace with a little more snow to do a demo tape though.... the piddly amount of slush it's scraping doesn't really say much about how much snow it could handle.


----------



## WingPlow

pushing back after the last storm


----------



## Dan85

City of Buffalo

Seems like I'm on opposite ends of the spectrum here; one day I can't get enough light, now I've got too much!!


----------



## 2004F550

nice pic wingplow, that looks like a CT DOT roll plow or close to what they use....mike and I just finished up 5 days winging in New Hartford and were starting another 4 out in Washington Depot tomorrow, stay safe


----------



## flalex72

Plow Chaser;1235245 said:


> This thing is pretty neat. Looks like a dump truck and a combine had a kid.


The issue with a system like that is that it's not really a truck underneath, it's a tractor. The power is great at low speeds for plowing, but the salting capabilities are not as good. The wheels mean the center of gravity is high, and the unique design would make it difficult to find spare parts. A municipality would be further ahead to have a tractor (even one like a Class Xerion Trac) for the low speed/high torque application of pushing snow and maintain the visibility of the unit in the video, as well as a truck just for salting. The tractor would have common spare parts from a local distributor and play well with the existing fleet in the summer, and the truck would have the speed to go back to the yard for more salt when empty, as well as having a larger capacity. Some good ideas, but I don't see a market for it.


----------



## Plow Boss

Greece New York


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;1235576 said:


> nice pic wingplow, that looks like a CT DOT roll plow or close to what they use....mike and I just finished up 5 days winging in New Hartford and were starting another 4 out in Washington Depot tomorrow, stay safe


i was wondering who was doing the winging in new hartford....you guys were up by my house the other day

washington dosent have their own wing either ?????

theres talk of us going back to a 4wd with a wing for our next new truck, along with the grader

that plow is a Braun...there built up in Chicopee Mass...its an ok plow but dosent have enough curl to it for my liking...but it is power angle


----------



## Kuzanut

I'd like to see one of those wearing some wings.. and maybe even a V..... I'm referring to the combine unit.


----------



## Kuzanut

Listen to that engine........


----------



## 2004F550

Yea Washington has some nice newer 4wd IH's and even a late model grader but no wings on anything. Here is a pic from New Hartford on Henderson Rd, it was pretty tight when we got there and took multiple runs to get it back.


----------



## mercer_me

abbottfarm;1235413 said:


> sterlings are tri axle dump trucks, petes are tractors. one of the sterlings was a tractor until last spring when we converted it to a dump truck. We only use L-8000 and L-9000's for plow trucks.


Them Ford L8000s and L9000s make great plow trucks IMO.


----------



## man4054

Brick Twp D.P.W


----------



## Bones357

man4054;1235846 said:


> Brick Twp D.P.W


That's a nice looking setup.


----------



## granitefan713

Great shots everyone!

Here's something new. I guess as much as I hoped the rumors weren't true, they were. Mack did indeed loose the PennDOT contract, as I spotted this new tandem WorkStar for them this morning. I know they tried some 7600s a few years back, but I never saw one in person. Its not a bad looking truck though, even with the stupid stationary cab shield.


----------



## j-man5.0

granitefan713;1236882 said:


> Great shots everyone!
> 
> Here's something new. I guess as much as I hoped the rumors weren't true, they were. Mack did indeed loose the PennDOT contract, as I spotted this new tandem WorkStar for them this morning. I know they tried some 7600s a few years back, but I never saw one in person. Its not a bad looking truck though, even with the stupid stationary cab shield.


The macks will be missed. there has been a lot of problems with the new international singles we have been getting over the last few years maybe the tandems will be better. Hopefully mack will get the contract back eventually.


----------



## man4054

Ocean County Road Dept


----------



## Lazer Man

granitefan713;1236882 said:


> Great shots everyone!
> 
> Here's something new. I guess as much as I hoped the rumors weren't true, they were. Mack did indeed loose the PennDOT contract, as I spotted this new tandem WorkStar for them this morning. I know they tried some 7600s a few years back, but I never saw one in person. Its not a bad looking truck though, even with the stupid stationary cab shield.


The main reason I was told Pa went with the Internationals was that they are not using any emission stuff that all other manufacturers are doing. International is using "points"
from past years and is holding off till everyone else figures out what type emissions works best. At least thats what I was told last year at the Work Truck show by a International rep.

Bob :waving: :waving:


----------



## Lazer Man

I'm gonna add, that doesn't look like a PennDot yard to me looks more like a International dealership yard to me. Just an observation on my part.

Bob


----------



## j-man5.0

Pa buys according to low bid. International was low bid. The internationals have all the crappy emissions regeneration stuff just like the macks do, as a matter of fact thats what most of the problems are with the internationals lol.


----------



## NJjunior973

awesome DOT video, view all four parts. Not mine- found on youtube. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/JimHowDigsDirt#p/u/16/OlNuSmgFP1k


----------



## Kuzanut

A question for anyone that watched the second video. The one with the volvo. when he walked around there was a hydrolic hose going out to the end of the wing plow. any ideas what that is for?


----------



## Plow Chaser

His videos are the best!


----------



## Jelinek61

I was out today and caught some pics of a JD grader from Muskegon County Road Commission pushing back some drifts.


----------



## Jelinek61

I also got a picture of a Kent County salter/sander truck. Its a 4 axle sterling chassis with a red river live bottom spreader on the back. Sorry for the crappy pic. Anybody from the area will know that taking a picture on the S-curve through Grand Rapids on 131 is a pain in the butt.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Saw this Mass DOT blower out yesterday blowing back the on and off ramps.


----------



## matteo30

DeereFarmer , Was that a private contractor? It looks likes a old army blower


----------



## granitefan713

Here is a shot of the new tailgate design that PennDOT is using.


----------



## j-man5.0

granitefan713;1239032 said:


> Here is a shot of the new tailgate design that PennDOT is using.


The new trucks also have an all new light setup. All strobes without a beacon light. There pretty neat at night.


----------



## Bones357

j-man5.0;1239145 said:


> The new trucks also have an all new light setup. All strobes without a beacon light. There pretty neat at night.


The newest one I saw up here, with an Epoke spreader, had dual beacons on the back of the spreader, too. First time I've seen that.

Oh, and I like the new hi-vis design.


----------



## BillyRgn

Some pictures i had on my old computer that i got off the internet some time back. The first is a team of blowers at an airport someware. The rest are connecticut DOT sorry if any of these have been previously posted.


----------



## WingPlow

and here are some REALLY old CTDOT pics...


----------



## BillyRgn

WingPlow;1239381 said:


> and here are some REALLY old CTDOT pics...


Awsome shot!! Talk about vintage, do you have any info on that photo? Ware and when it was taken or any info on what kind of truck that is or how old it is? Great photo.


----------



## 2004F550

Hey wingplow cool pic....love to know where and when..... And Billy that pic of the double wing was mine from earlier in the thread


----------



## BillyRgn

2004F550;1239625 said:


> Hey wingplow cool pic....love to know where and when..... And Billy that pic of the double wing was mine from earlier in the thread


Sorry I had my old computer out today and had no idea where all the pictures came from


----------



## DeereFarmer

matteo30;1238556 said:


> DeereFarmer , Was that a private contractor? It looks likes a old army blower


I think it was state owned, it had a state truck behind it as well. I'm not 100% sure because I was driving past it at 60MPH and trying to take a pic at the same time xysport


----------



## man4054

Brick Twp NJ


----------



## 2004F550

No problem not a big deal I'm glad to share pics


----------



## 1773

Awesome old pic!!!!! Might have to take a visit to Newington and see if they have anymore.


----------



## Art Beach

Jelinek61;1238128 said:


> I also got a picture of a Kent County salter/sander truck. Its a 4 axle sterling chassis with a red river live bottom spreader on the back. Sorry for the crappy pic. Anybody from the area will know that taking a picture on the S-curve through Grand Rapids on 131 is a pain in the butt.


do you know how many of these big salt trucks Kent county has, I know they did have a couple of Kenworths with this same set but I think they sold them at auction a few years ago.


----------



## WingPlow

BillyRgn;1239438 said:


> Awsome shot!! Talk about vintage, do you have any info on that photo? Ware and when it was taken or any info on what kind of truck that is or how old it is? Great photo.


i,m not sure when it was taken but i beleive that picture is in the center of Goshen on rt4 and i only say that because i have one more i already posted on the thread( and the site wont let me post it here again) of the same truck plowing by the golf course where it always drifts in...if i had to guess what year....early 40's maybe ????


----------



## BlownL67

DeereFarmer;1238264 said:


> Saw this Mass DOT blower out yesterday blowing back the on and off ramps.


Definitely military (Air Force) surplus. We about 10 of the same blowers at my base.


----------



## Art Beach

Here's a few pic's from the county just to the south off us, the first few happend in 09 and the truck was uprighted and driven away.


----------



## Art Beach

This one was not so lucky this happened in 08 and the truck was parted out if you look at the the truck from the botttom while it's on its side you see how bent the frame is.


----------



## Art Beach

Here's a few more, the last one is a wheel dozer with a V-plow and a wing afeter a storm in the early 80's


----------



## john mc

last year pics of the blower sub for mass dot.


----------



## Kuzanut

Art, do you know any back story on the two crash's?


----------



## MassHighway23

MassHighway International...


----------



## MassHighway23

sorry i forgot to attach the pics!!!


----------



## MassHighway23

Here they are![/ATTACH]


----------



## Art Beach

Kuzanut;1239968 said:


> Art, do you know any back story on the two crash's?


Both cases the plow went into the ground, The second one after they hooked the truck up to the computer it showed a speed of 49mph just before the crash.l have had the same thing happen a couple of times but wasable to get the pressure off and get the plow up.I never have may hand far form my controls,we know are running with air control and my personal feeling is they are not as responsive as the traditional valves.


----------



## MassHighway23

MassDOT contractors...


----------



## MassHighway23

My town plowing!


----------



## MassHighway23

*NYSDOT in Ellicotville, NY*

NYSDOT S-Series International...


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Plow Boss

Video Found online:
http://www.kare11.com/news/article/906341/14/Street-and-highway-crews-busy-shaving-snowbanks


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## Jelinek61

Plow Boss;1240136 said:


> Video Found online:
> http://www.kare11.com/news/article/906341/14/Street-and-highway-crews-busy-shaving-snowbanks


Watch out for those snow "Gobblers".....haha. I guess the reporter has never seen a snow blower before.


----------



## Jelinek61

Art Beach;1239891 said:


> do you know how many of these big salt trucks Kent county has, I know they did have a couple of Kenworths with this same set but I think they sold them at auction a few years ago.


I'm not sure how many they have anymore but i have seen at least two different ones on US131.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1240134 said:


> Found online


I didn't realize they actualy had wing men any more. Every truck I have ever bean in had the controls positioned so the driver could run the wing.


----------



## Oxmow

I was in Colorado this past week driving during the blizzard on Tuesday and saw a Co. DOT truck with a laser on the roof pointed at the right limit of the blade. Anyone else got this?


----------



## DareDog

taken from online

Saranac lake DPW


----------



## Kuzanut

I don't know the name of the product but it basically shows the driver how far over he will be clearing.


----------



## flalex72

Nick Auxer;1240289 said:


> I was in Colorado this past week driving during the blizzard on Tuesday and saw a Co. DOT truck with a laser on the roof pointed at the right limit of the blade. Anyone else got this?


The tow plow setups come equipped with these, but I've never seen one on just a truck with a wing. Pretty cool at night.


----------



## man4054

Two Brick Twp D.P.W Trucks


----------



## lakeeffect

mercer_me;1240156 said:


> I didn't realize they actualy had wing men any more. Every truck I have ever bean in had the controls positioned so the driver could run the wing.


That first picture of the 4wd Mack is taken in the City of Watertown NY. They run all short wheelbase 4wds, Macks, Paystars and a new Western Star, some double wings and some single wings. No way could they plow narrow congested city streets without a wingman. 90% of all plows here are all still 2 man plows due mainly to the heavy lake effect snow we receive. NYDOT runs some one man plows but have gone back to 2 man plows on alot of routes up here.


----------



## mercer_me

lakeeffect;1240454 said:


> That first picture of the 4wd Mack is taken in the City of Watertown NY. They run all short wheelbase 4wds, Macks, Paystars and a new Western Star, some double wings and some single wings. No way could they plow narrow congested city streets without a wingman. 90% of all plows here are all still 2 man plows due mainly to the heavy lake effect snow we receive. NYDOT runs some one man plows but have gone back to 2 man plows on alot of routes up here.


I can only imagine what it's like plowing in the city with a wing. Around hear it's very rural so, there is no need for a wing man. I go with my uncle almost every storm and he says it's nice having somebody to tell him exactly how close he is to things. He has many years of experience so he is probly just saying that.


----------



## lakeeffect

mercer_me;1240475 said:


> I can only imagine what it's like plowing in the city with a wing. Around hear it's very rural so, there is no need for a wing man. I go with my uncle almost every storm and he says it's nice having somebody to tell him exactly how close he is to things. He has many years of experience so he is probly just saying that.


How about double wings? Half their fleet are double wingers.

In the rural areas here the wingman is not so much to tell how close but more to find where the road is most of the time. Spent many nights with the wingman watching the bank on his side to tell where I was on the road because its impossible to tell where the road is and sometimes impossible to tell where the beak of the nose plow is. Its hard to imagine until you have drove in intense lake effect snow and wind when its snowing 4-5 inches per hour, and that is common here in the Lake Ontario snowbelt.


----------



## mercer_me

lakeeffect;1240547 said:


> In the rural areas here the wingman is not so much to tell how close but more to find where the road is most of the time. Spent many nights with the wingman watching the bank on his side to tell where I was on the road because its impossible to tell where the road is and sometimes impossible to tell where the beak of the nose plow is. Its hard to imagine until you have drove in intense lake effect snow and wind when its snowing 4-5 inches per hour, and that is common here in the Lake Ontario snowbelt.


I have bean in storms like that with my uncle. We was going along and you couldn't se past the hood of the truck. He asked me if we was still on the road and I said I don't se sparks coming off the wing so I don't know. We never went off the road. But, we stopped for a while and let the storm die down after that.


----------



## dieselguy5245

MassHighway23;1240105 said:


> MassDOT contractors...
> View attachment 93939


Was that from this year?


----------



## BillyRgn

Does anyone know anything about the connecticut DOT (I think 9 ton) plow trucks that go to auction? What kind of shape the trucks, plows and sander/dump body's are in. Are they worth buying and could I get several reliable years out of them?


----------



## WingPlow

BillyRgn;1241151 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the connecticut DOT (I think 9 ton) plow trucks that go to auction? What kind of shape the trucks, plows and sander/dump body's are in. Are they worth buying and could I get several reliable years out of them?


although i havent been i a few years now, its like anything else

you'll find some decent trucks along with some real ****...just gotta get there early
look around and know what your looking at...last time i was there the trucks were sold 
bare bones..no plows or sanders, course now they all have the 4 season bodies, but normally plows are or were sold off in lots of like 3 or 4 at a time.. last time we went we ended up buying something like 10 hopper sanders and out of the ten we ended up with maybe 2 that were decent....hello scrap man....LOL


----------



## Stik208

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwww a Unimount.


----------



## 2004F550

CTDOT some brine trucks that haven't moved in a while and some others back at the yard


----------



## BillyRgn

2004F550;1241324 said:


> CTDOT some brine trucks that haven't moved in a while and some others back at the yard


Looks like those brine trucks have the majority of there plow gear removed, at least the first truck. I wonder if these were replaced by those ten wheelers with the brine tanks in the back I think they also had henderson set-ups. Someone had posted a few pictures of them waiting at rocky hill's yard I think several pages back.


----------



## BillyRgn

WingPlow;1241240 said:


> although i havent been i a few years now, its like anything else
> 
> you'll find some decent trucks along with some real ****...just gotta get there early
> look around and know what your looking at...last time i was there the trucks were sold
> bare bones..no plows or sanders, course now they all have the 4 season bodies, but normally plows are or were sold off in lots of like 3 or 4 at a time.. last time we went we ended up buying something like 10 hopper sanders and out of the ten we ended up with maybe 2 that were decent....hello scrap man....LOL


Thanks for the feed back, I have never been to the state auction, but I went to one a few years back. I think it was in bethany or prospect. They had about 30 9 ton trucks (several ford L8000's, a few S-series Internationals and a couple 4900's) that were all hammered pretty hard, I think at least 25 of them were Winter Ridge's trucks and the rest were from a couple local towns. I just assume that ct has better maintenance plans in place, and also turns them over a bit quicker than towns. Do you happen to know about how many miles you can expect to get out of one of those trucks before they aren't reliable anymore?


----------



## 2004F550

At the Avon yard they just got a new single wing tandem with the brine tank but I haven't seen it in use yet with the tank, and by looking at these two brine trucks they would do well to never put it in. The frames are destroyed on these trucks and the bodies are totally rotted, given they probably were the worst of the worst when they were converted but they are terrible now and don't look they would be safe much longer


----------



## Winter Land Man

MassHighway23;1240111 said:


> View attachment 93941


I wonder what brand of plow that is.


----------



## matteo30

Looks possibly like a Baker plow


----------



## tbrownell

Nick Auxer;1240289 said:


> I was in Colorado this past week driving during the blizzard on Tuesday and saw a Co. DOT truck with a laser on the roof pointed at the right limit of the blade. Anyone else got this?


MDOT has a few trucks that are outfitted with the green lasers that show the outer edge of the wing. They were using them on I-94 in the 3&4 lane sections down near St. Joe.


----------



## 1773

BillyRgn;1241151 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the connecticut DOT (I think 9 ton) plow trucks that go to auction? What kind of shape the trucks, plows and sander/dump body's are in. Are they worth buying and could I get several reliable years out of them?


I've seen quite a few of the older trucks out there, but finding a decent one is a crap shoot. The older 1400 and 1500 series (IH DT466 motors) still have alot of power, but the bodies might be is such bad shape, you could keep a welding shop busy for a long time.

For the most part, these trucks are ridden hard, and the better ones are kept as spares, or converted to some other use (brine truck, permanent crash truck, etc). What ends up at the auctions are so called "problem children", trucks that have extensive rust and rot, motor/drivetrain problems, hydraulic issues, etc. Sure, you can get a deal on these trucks, but what you save will be put into repairs to make it road worthy.


----------



## BillyRgn

1773;1241720 said:


> I've seen quite a few of the older trucks out there, but finding a decent one is a crap shoot. The older 1400 and 1500 series (IH DT466 motors) still have alot of power, but the bodies might be is such bad shape, you could keep a welding shop busy for a long time.
> 
> For the most part, these trucks are ridden hard, and the better ones are kept as spares, or converted to some other use (brine truck, permanent crash truck, etc). What ends up at the auctions are so called "problem children", trucks that have extensive rust and rot, motor/drivetrain problems, hydraulic issues, etc. Sure, you can get a deal on these trucks, but what you save will be put into repairs to make it road worthy.


Thanks for the info, I can only imagine about some of the bodys that are in bad shape, now with the switch over 100% salt. I can only imagine the newer trucks with the stainless bodys are still quite a few years from auction. By any chance do you know if they have gotten rid of any of the old wing trucks, the old freightliner with the butterfly plow and wing I used to see all the time on the rt40 connector looks like it has been replaced with a new international, as I haven't seen it this year and it always seemed to stick out with the butterfly front plow as I have never seen another ctdot truck with one. Thanks


----------



## TomG

Well this isn't a plow truck but its a Cat 938H used by the city of Manchester. They had a grader going ahead of the snow blower pushing all the snow off the sidewalks on to the street. Then the snow blower came by and loaded the snow into the trucks. Now if i could only get them to do my driveway with that snow blower.

Here is a video of it in action.


----------



## plowguy23

Nice pic. Tom, where abouts was that photo taken? Hopefully next storm i remember to take my camera with me and ill snap a few photos of the NH DOT trucks and hireds i plow with N post em up..


----------



## TomG

plowguy23;1242093 said:


> Nice pic. Tom, where abouts was that photo taken? Hopefully next storm i remember to take my camera with me and ill snap a few photos of the NH DOT trucks and hireds i plow with N post em up..


It was clearing the side walks on South Willow Street in Manchester. What town do you plow with?


----------



## Jelinek61

Sweet video. Is that a Tenco blower?


----------



## TomG

Jelinek61;1242157 said:


> Sweet video. Is that a Tenco blower?


I have no idea I was actually hoping some one could tell me.


----------



## 1773

BillyRgn;1241874 said:


> Thanks for the info, I can only imagine about some of the bodys that are in bad shape, now with the switch over 100% salt. I can only imagine the newer trucks with the stainless bodys are still quite a few years from auction. By any chance do you know if they have gotten rid of any of the old wing trucks, the old freightliner with the butterfly plow and wing I used to see all the time on the rt40 connector looks like it has been replaced with a new international, as I haven't seen it this year and it always seemed to stick out with the butterfly front plow as I have never seen another ctdot truck with one. Thanks


Nope, still got it, It's now the ramp truck for the Parkway.


----------



## BillyRgn

1773;1242325 said:


> Nope, still got it, It's now the ramp truck for the Parkway.


I figured they wouldn't get rid of a truck like that. I did not no they use wings on the parkway. Is that butterfly plow the only one you guys have, I haven't seen any others like it. I'm surprised they don't put that stile on all the wing trucks or at least the double wingers. Thanks For The Info !! Billy-


----------



## Jelinek61

Check out this video from don campbell.


----------



## CityGuy

*Found online*

Few web finds. Sorry i they are repeats


----------



## WesternproGMC

city pushing banks back


----------



## tbrownell

Barry County (Michigan) Road Commission out patching potholes during this warm spell we are having










I need to get up to their shop and over the the 2 MDOT shops here in town and get a few more shots one of these days


----------



## plowguy23

Tom I plow for the State as a Sub. out of the Merrimack Turnpike shed on the Everett.


----------



## grinch1989

grinch1989;1234363 said:


> Yes, and they are an awesome sight. I finally got to see one in action on route 8 this winter!


A few videos showing this bad boy


----------



## VolvoL60F

Maine Highway Department.


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1244023 said:


> Maine Highway Department.


Why are them Maine DOT trucks orange?


----------



## Ford-101

found these online


----------



## Ford-101

some more online


----------



## Ford-101

some more online really like the kenworth and the frightliner


----------



## Ford-101

here some well driving around 1. town of Otto 2. city of Dunkirk 3.& 4. nydot 5. cattaraugus county


----------



## Ford-101

1. & 2. chautauqua county 3. pa town truck 4. signature sealing parking lot truck


----------



## Ford-101

chautauqua county 2011 western star taking place of 2000 sterling tri axle


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1244053 said:


> Why are them Maine DOT trucks orange?


The Maine DOT trucks are numerous colors, here at least. They have the brown and orange, the orange, and then the new ones are blue yellow and silver. These ones here are just turnpike/highway trucks, they only plow the highways, its a whole department for highway work.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great new video of the Towplow in action.

http://www.youtube.com/user/modotvideo#p/u/1/YJEgkbq_b2Q


----------



## Art Beach

tbrownell;1243699 said:


> Barry County (Michigan) Road Commission out patching potholes during this warm spell we are having
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get up to their shop and over the the 2 MDOT shops here in town and get a few more shots one of these days


What MDOT shops are you talking about, My bother-in-law just moved to Dowling. I know the road commission has their shop in Hastings but was not aware of any MDOT shops in the area other than the one in chatlotte.


----------



## Bones357

>


Who makes those NYSDOT reversible plows?


----------



## Jelinek61

thats a cool video of the tow plow. That international has a really long frame. I wonder if thats to make it track straighter down the road with that extra weight of the tow plow out the side.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Henderson makes the current NYSDOT plows.


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1244466 said:


> The Maine DOT trucks are numerous colors, here at least. They have the brown and orange, the orange, and then the new ones are blue yellow and silver. These ones here are just turnpike/highway trucks, they only plow the highways, its a whole department for highway work.


Around hear, the DOT trucks are brown and the newest ones are black.


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1244835 said:


> Henderson makes the current NYSDOT plows.


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## vplow

VolvoL60F;1244466 said:


> The Maine DOT trucks are numerous colors, here at least. They have the brown and orange, the orange, and then the new ones are blue yellow and silver. These ones here are just turnpike/highway trucks, they only plow the highways, its a whole department for highway work.


Pretty sure those are just Maine Turnpike trucks. MEDOT has orange and black trucks, but only the blowers and the big 4wds.

This is the first I've ever heard of MEDOT trucks being either blue, yellow, silver, OR black. (well, ok- there was a yellow 4x4 paystar that used to run up in Aroostook county, never understood that one- but for all the other colors mentioned, nope, never heard of such a thing)


----------



## vplow

Ford-101;1244367 said:


> found these online


Any info on that sweet Paystar or the yellow KW? Where theyre from or anything? Also that immaculate green and yellow Osh in you next post after that?


----------



## bsoares

http://www.wcsh6.com/life/programming/local/bill_greens_maine/story.aspx?storyid=147562&catid=10

Bill Green's Maine, Plowing in Northern Maine, OLD SCHOOL


----------



## DareDog




----------



## JimHow

*DOT snow plow GoPro videos*

Check out some of my DOT snow plowing videos. Here's a sample.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JimHowDigsDirt?feature=mhum#p/u/2/IcWkc5OBlrs


----------



## tbrownell

Art Beach;1244759 said:


> What MDOT shops are you talking about, My bother-in-law just moved to Dowling. I know the road commission has their shop in Hastings but was not aware of any MDOT shops in the area other than the one in chatlotte.


I live over in the Pine Lake area. MDOT has a shop just east of Hastings on M179 and they also have a shop along US131 at the 106 ave exit just north of Plainwell. I know the Plainwell one has a old unimog blower that ****s in of of the garages. I was working over in that area and saw it a few times when they were cleaning shop and had it out.

Mdot also has a shop (west main & 131) and 2 offices in kalamazoo just to my south too so I have 3 shops within 30 miles.


----------



## tbrownell

Jelinek61;1244825 said:


> thats a cool video of the tow plow. That international has a really long frame. I wonder if thats to make it track straighter down the road with that extra weight of the tow plow out the side.


It kinda looks like the same frame setup that we have on a lot of a "hookless" roll off trucks around here that get used for a lot of stuff


----------



## nedly05

JimHow;1245241 said:


> Check out some of my DOT snow plowing videos. Here's a sample.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JimHowDigsDirt?feature=mhum#p/u/2/IcWkc5OBlrs


Jim I've been watching your plowing videos over and over. Just awesome. I actually think theres a link in this thread to them. You really make great videos. I have iMovie and I want to try and do some cool videos someday myself. Keep the vids coming! I love the one with the camera behind the wing!


----------



## mercer_me

bsoares;1245101 said:


> http://www.wcsh6.com/life/programming/local/bill_greens_maine/story.aspx?storyid=147562&catid=10
> 
> Bill Green's Maine, Plowing in Northern Maine, OLD SCHOOL


Thanks for posting. That was a very interesting video.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some Oshkosh factory photos I have


----------



## Plow Boss

Ny Dot Blower Turin Ny


----------



## Plow Boss

Town of Turin Ny


----------



## MassHighway23

dieselguy5245;1240574 said:


> Was that from this year?


ya this year


----------



## man4054

Tried my luck yesterday and found two of the three parkway trucks sitting by the bridge


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some Caltrans action this morning. Got 8 feet of snow up at the high elevations and over 2 feet at the 2500' elevation.


----------



## CityGuy

No wings on the caltrans trucks?


----------



## Kuzanut

Why do they crab walk the blowers like that?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Caltrans has a few plows with wings but mainly along I-80. 

They crab walk the blowers so that they don't fall into the snowbank and get stuck. It keeps the wheels on the road that way.


----------



## WingPlow

Plow Chaser...have they been getting the usual amount of snow out there ?

i havent heard much about them this winter


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;1246823 said:


> Plow Chaser...have they been getting the usual amount of snow out there ?
> 
> i havent heard much about them this winter


We got hit in December with a ton of snow, over 10 feet. It didn't snow for over 40 days, and this last week, 8 more feet!! I'm trying to get up there for some snow plow shots, maybe next week. Gotta get some good skiing in first though!!


----------



## Kuzanut

I think someone needs to rethink their priorities..........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Autocar19003

*Watch out Jim....*

You better watch it Jim, before you know it, Plowchaser will be showing up in Nova Scotia!!!!

Just kidding Ryan!

Great video's Jim, that is an amazing amout of snow that little IH was taking on. Some impressive shifting as well, get her up to "ramming speed"!



JimHow;1245241 said:


> Check out some of my DOT snow plowing videos. Here's a sample.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JimHowDigsDirt?feature=mhum#p/u/2/IcWkc5OBlrs


----------



## Len90

man4054;1246549 said:


> Tried my luck yesterday and found two of the three parkway trucks sitting by the bridge


Those blades have seen a ton of use and are showing the wear since I photographed them last year. Glad to hear you lucked out with getting a couple of them.

I still have some NJ Turnpike, PA of NY/NJ, and DSNY pictures to put up on my photobucket and post.

Plow Chaser, I can't wait to see some more CalTrans from up in the mountains!


----------



## man4054

Cn't wait Len to see some for photos.


----------



## crazy88

Illinois Department of Transportation, mainly from the Northwest Chicago suburbs. I am involved with snow removal myself (not with IDOT), so most of these picture are after the snow is cleared. oh well.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeley/ My flickr


----------



## crazy88

Illinois Department of Transportation





http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeley/ My flickr


----------



## crazy88

Colorado Department of Transportation




Gunnison County Road & Bridge, in Taylor Canyon





http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeley/ My flickr


----------



## crazy88

Cook County Highway Department (Illinois)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeley/ my flickr


----------



## Dalmatian90

Long time lurker whose enjoyed the pictures for over a year now.

I was able to get some pics of my town's fleet in Connecticut, unfortunately thanks to a partial roof collapse at our town highway garage -- one of two DPW roofs in CT that I know came down, at least ours didn't damage any equipment.

We had 3' of snow on the ground at one point...the snowfall wasn't unusual, that it never fracking thawed this year is which has challenged the town and local highway crews.

We resurrected a funnel plow from somewhere! We have no wing plows, none of the towns around here do that I know of. This guy has been recently polished so they must've been using it to push snow over the top of some of the high banks. Can't see them in the pic, but the rear tires are chained.









The spare plow truck.









The Petes:









One of the plows helping secure a shipping container...I'm guessing this is where they moved the small equipment from the garage into. They brought in a couple construction trailers for the DPW office and for bus folks.


----------



## Dalmatian90

I don't know any of the details on the fleet, I'm just familiar with seeing them around town.





































We also have a mason dump that is assigned to the Parks & Rec maintainer. In the winter he plows the smaller parking lots, and gets to shovel / snowblow the walkways and such everywhere but the schools. Town owns a compact tractor with a snowblower he uses to clear a couple miles of sidewalks, although they finally through in the towel after the last big storm...sad thing is the we clear the newer sidewalks in town, but he doesn't handle the many decades old ones in the built-up area that actually has a fair amount of pedestrians year round.


----------



## Dalmatian90

The tractor. Saw the crew out with the back blade using it to widen intersections. Town also has a payloader and backhoe that are stored at the dump ("transfer station"). Town rents a screen every few years and mines our own sand from the gravel bank there, I believe they sell sand to nearby towns to offset the cost of the rental, too  So the salt and sand are stored in a shed at the dump, instead of at the highway garage.










I did see the payloader out ramming back the banks on the side of the roads. Ain't pretty. ConnDOTs been out doing the same.

Neither time I saw ConnDOT's payloader in action did he have a "safety team" with him. Shows how straight out DOT was trying to get ahead of this mess in case another big storm came in. One of the times was on a scenic state highway, i.e. no shoulders to speak of. The payloader was out by himself trying to find the storm drains and clean the snow off of them, which required lots of back and forth, sometimes clearly he had to block both lanes to get the angle he pushed the snow away at. That surprised me a bit because usually they operate with an abundance of caution around their guys.


----------



## 2004F550

Undercover boss is Mack trucks right now on CBS not the right spot to post but I wanted to tell you all


----------



## keitha

crazy88;1247580 said:


> Illinois Department of Transportation, mainly from the Northwest Chicago suburbs. I am involved with snow removal myself (not with IDOT), so most of these picture are after the snow is cleared. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeley/ My flickr


Think they maybe a tad overloaded to start?
Blade looks a little well worn.


----------



## 87chevy

Whole thing looks well worn


----------



## powerstroker11

Bones357;1244807 said:


> Who makes those NYSDOT reversible plows?[/QUOhenderson is the maker of the plow setups


----------



## BillyRgn

keitha;1248260 said:


> Think they maybe a tad overloaded to start?
> Blade looks a little well worn.


Those are some mean light bars on those trucks


----------



## SnowMatt13

When IDOT gets done with a truck, it's DONE.
I saw a brand new 2010 last year in Monroe getting repaired where the driver put the wing through the door, it had 1600 miles on it. Tore 1" think plating like it was paper.
Said he was going 45mph WITH his wing down.


----------



## crazy88

Thanks for the replies guys, IDOT basically uses the trucks till they are inoperable. here are some more Illinois Department of Transportation trucks


----------



## Plow Boss

crazy88;1249024 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, IDOT basically uses the trucks till they are inoperable. here are some more Illinois Department of Transportation trucks


Those full light bars are a little over kill. What's with the number board on top? Some kind of ID?


----------



## Plow Boss

Ny Dot Online


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin's trucks. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures. Next time we get snow I will get more pictures.

2000 International with Tenco set-up. (Old Vermont DOT trck.)









2000 International with Tenco set-up. (Old Vermont DOT trck.)









1992 Ford L9000 with Frink set-up. (The truck I ride in the most.)


----------



## crazy88

Plow Boss;1249043 said:


> Those full light bars are a little over kill. What's with the number board on top? Some kind of ID?


They are overkill, but they sure do look nice and do the job. The numbers are the radio numbers, and the letters are the abbreviation for the specific yard its from.


----------



## xtreem3d

mercer_me;1249054 said:


> My cousin's trucks. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures. Next time we get snow I will get more pictures.
> 
> 2000 International with Tenco set-up. (Old Vermont DOT trck.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 International with Tenco set-up. (Old Vermont DOT trck.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 Ford L9000 with Frink set-up. (The truck I ride in the most.)


i would have thought a truck in the year 2000 would have rectangular headlights?


----------



## mercer_me

xtreem3d;1249144 said:


> i would have thought a truck in the year 2000 would have rectangular headlights?


I'm not sure, all I know is they had "year 2000" wrote on them when they were sold at auction.


----------



## BillyRgn

mercer_me;1249054 said:


> My cousin's trucks. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures. Next time we get snow I will get more pictures.
> 
> 2000 International with Tenco set-up. (Old Vermont DOT trck.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 International with Tenco set-up. (Old Vermont DOT trck.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 Ford L9000 with Frink set-up. (The truck I ride in the most.)


Sweet trucks, how big are the plows and wings on those trucks?


----------



## mercer_me

BillyRgn;1249175 said:


> Sweet trucks, how big are the plows and wings on those trucks?


The Ford has an 11' plow and 11' wing. The Internationals have 11' plows and 9' wings.


----------



## snow

CT DOT International 10 wheeler on I-95 in greenwich and NYS Thruway on I-95 in Da Bronx.


----------



## abbottfarm

xtreem3d;1249144 said:


> i would have thought a truck in the year 2000 would have rectangular headlights?


Didn't the s series keep the round lights all along.


----------



## Len90

Definitely enjoying all of the recent additions to this thread! Those IDOT trucks look like they are used to the max.

Here are the best of my Port Authority of NY/NJ plow truck pictures. The first is an Oshkosh which I have not seen in the past year and a half. The only truck I have seen recently is this new Mack TerraPro ten wheeler.




























Next up will be the NJ Turnpike. I will say, I am a little disappointed with my photos of their trucks. DSNY is still in the works. Just today I got two more Cut-Downs


----------



## Len90

Got some of my NJ Turnpike trucks up. I do apologize as these are far from my best. Unfortunately, I am not on the Turnpike that much.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey Len what bridge did you find that Mack sittin near?


----------



## Len90

That was a rare lucky find behind the Outerbridge toll plaza. The trucks are brought over from the Goethals the day before an event is expected.


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1249277 said:


> CT DOT International 10 wheeler on I-95 in greenwich and NYS Thruway on I-95 in Da Bronx.


Nice pictures snow, it always amazes me how good you are at finding plows. I really like the ctdot 10 wheeler. I have never seen one with out wings. I had herd the original order didn't have wings but never saw any around my area. Keep them coming


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Port Authority MR is wild! Makes me wonder why DSNY uses those small blades on their MRs yet PA uses a much larger plow.


----------



## WesternproGMC

john deere grader 772 gp

city's newest toy


----------



## Kuzanut

I can only guess but i think they need the bigger blades to throw the snow up and over the guard rails on the bridges. Some of them are very tall and the little plows DSNY uses can't throw high enough.


----------



## Bones357

87chevy;1248329 said:


> Whole thing looks well worn


Man, wait to you guys see the City of Erie Streets Dept. trucks! They are beat to hell!

I'll try to get some pics tonight.


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1249675 said:


> That Port Authority MR is wild! Makes me wonder why DSNY uses those small blades on their MRs yet PA uses a much larger plow.


I do believe it has something to do with throwing the snow. If you look closely you can see they have a wheel on the side of the plow so it can cut close to the concrete barriers without doing damage to the truck or the wall. I do know that they really don't have any snow banks on the bridge after a storm. The Oshkosh's had a more regular looking blade so I am thinking it is a relatively new idea. I first started seeing that truck in Jan. 2010 so it has to be the most recent set-up for the Port Authority.

It is really a shame the DSNY uses such small blades for all of their trucks. I do think the MR salters and cut downs could benefit from the use of a larger blade. The RDs and Granite I have seen definitely are not being put to good use with such a tiny plow. The DSNY does have a couple of smaller V's which are put on the trash collectors.


----------



## Bones357

As promised, some City of Erie (PA) Streets Dept. pics.

This is the layout for our spreaders. We have about 15 of them. Valk one way plows and Monroe spreaders. 

















This is the TYPICAL condition of our plows! They are simply beat to hell! Most of them have curb shoes which consist of pieces of bar stock welded three or four deep attached to the moldboard.









In addition to the spreader trucks, we probably have 20 plow-only trucks with regular dump beds. The city does not salt residential streets, so the plow-only trucks do the residential streets while the spreaders do the main thoroughfares. We also have some smaller Internationals with stainless dump boxes and Henke reversible plows. I posted a pic a few pages back.


----------



## Bones357

We also have a small fleet of winged trucks, none of which have spreaders. These always work in tandem or "conga line" to clear our three and four lane roads, and usually only after a significant snowfall.

























We also have scads of spare plows laying all over the yard. This line of Valk reversibles has sat for ages. I only saw one mounted this season. I have no idea why the city doesn't use them. They would come in particularly handy for the many one-way streets we have where cars are allowed to park on the right side of the roadway. But the drivers prefer to use the regular trucks driving the wrong way at night!!!


----------



## Bones357

I also took a ride to the nearby PennDOT shed. It was one of the only nights this winter that there has been no activity there. Fortunately, it allowed me easy access. Unfortunately, there are NO lights at the shed so picture taking was a bear, especially without a tripod. So, I apologize for the poor picture quality.

There were two Sterlings and three Macks at this shed. I had no idea PennDOT used Sterlings.


----------



## Bones357

Another surprise was this tandem Mack! This one was new to me.









And one more Mack.

















I'll try to get some better pics before winter is over.


----------



## Dan85

Great shots guys! Those Erie plows sure do look tired!

I "found" this old Oshkosh in New Hartford, NY sitting between a Bed, Bath & Beyond and a Panera Bread - sure seems out of place! I'm willing to be Ryan has a picture of this guy somewhere, hence why I use the term "found" loosely!


----------



## SnowPusherVT

This is the view from my baby. in the sig I need to get my others up loaded.
Frank


----------



## bi-directional

Here's the truck's I have on contract with our muni.

The Western Star is a 99 and the Ford is a 92.


----------



## mercer_me

bi-directional;1251274 said:


> Here's the truck's I have on contract with our muni.
> 
> The Western Star is a 99 and the Ford is a 92.


I like both of those trucks. But I especialy like that Ford.


----------



## bi-directional

Mercer me. Their both good trucks but the Star has heavier axles in it, and the Ford should have a setback front axle so that there is more frame for the harness. We have had to reinforce the harness because there wasn't enough frame to bolt to properly and it would come loose. It hasn't caused much trouble since.


----------



## mercer_me

bi-directional;1251367 said:


> Mercer me. Their both good trucks but the Star has heavier axles in it, and the Ford should have a setback front axle so that there is more frame for the harness. We have had to reinforce the harness because there wasn't enough frame to bolt to properly and it would come loose. It hasn't cuased much trouble since.


Other than having to reinforce the harness, how do you like the Ford? My uncle has 4 Fords and 2 of them have plows. He said he likes the Fords better than Internationals.


----------



## bi-directional

We like the Fords, they are easy to work on and are simple and have a good cab with good visibility. We have 3 Fords one for hauling grain and another one is a single axle plow that is kept for a spare.


----------



## mercer_me

bi-directional;1251391 said:


> We like the Fords, they are easy to work on and are simple and have a good cab with good visibility. We have 3 Fords one for hauling grain and another one is a single axle plow that is kept for a spare.


They do have a realy nice cab as far as visibility gos. The only truck that has better visibility is a GMC Top Kick from what I have sean.


----------



## bi-directional

They do have a realy nice cab as far as visibility gos. The only truck that has better visibility is a GMC Top Kick from what I have sean. 


The only GMC we've had was a 85 Brigader it was built like a tank with a 3208 non turbo Cat and a 5&2 trans. Not enough power or gears. The blade on the Star is off the old GMC.


----------



## Len90

Wow I thought the DSNY and some of my local NJ towns beat their trucks down. Those Erie trucks are beaten beyond belief. Really a shame the city doesn't take better care of their assets. 

Anybody have more information on that big PennDot Granite? Also, would love to see more shots of that beast.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1251158 said:


> Great shots guys! Those Erie plows sure do look tired!
> 
> I "found" this old Oshkosh in New Hartford, NY sitting between a Bed, Bath & Beyond and a Panera Bread - sure seems out of place! I'm willing to be Ryan has a picture of this guy somewhere, hence why I use the term "found" loosely!


Dan you are the man!! And I'm sure you've been told that before!! I'll be in New Hartford in less that 2 weeks and I will most certainly now go by Panera Bread and see if that Oshkosh is still there. And take 200 photos of it. I know the name on the door, Bray Trucking. They do paving and hauling in the area. I knew they did plowing for a bit and great to see the old Osh still working!


----------



## mercer_me

We are getting some snow tomarow so, I'm going to get more pictures of my cousins' trucks and maybe a few videos.


----------



## mercer_me

bi-directional;1251460 said:


> The only GMC we've had was a 85 Brigader it was built like a tank with a 3208 non turbo Cat and a 5&2 trans. Not enough power or gears. The blade on the Star is off the old GMC.


I have never bean in a GMC Brigader.

What does that Ford and Western Star have for a transmition?


----------



## bi-directional

mercer_me;1251831 said:


> I have never bean in a GMC Brigader.
> 
> What does that Ford and Western Star have for a transmition?


The Ford has a 13 under and a L10 Cummins engine, the Star has a 8L with a PT240 Cummins engine.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Find the plow!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oy vey!! Hang in there for this one! I got a headache just watching these guys.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1252380 said:


> Oy vey!! Hang in there for this one! I got a headache just watching these guys.


They should have bean able to push that bank back with that grader by it's self. They also should have a bigger bucket on that loader.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1252380 said:


> Oy vey!! Hang in there for this one! I got a headache just watching these guys.


Wow.......


----------



## Plow Boss

Holmdel Nj


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1251673 said:


> Dan you are the man!! And I'm sure you've been told that before!! I'll be in New Hartford in less that 2 weeks and I will most certainly now go by Panera Bread and see if that Oshkosh is still there. And take 200 photos of it. I know the name on the door, Bray Trucking. They do paving and hauling in the area. I knew they did plowing for a bit and great to see the old Osh still working!


Glad you liked it - it's right in the new plaza by the Judd road extension. Good to hear you're making a trip back, hopefully we'll get to see some more great shots. If you decide to head out and want some company, shoot me a PM - I'd love to tag along. I'm in WNY at the moment, so I would need a little advance notice.

Here's a couple more..


----------



## towpro570

must have been over time lol


----------



## EXCAVATE49

They make mass. Dot look good


----------



## mitchp

Plow Chaser;1252380 said:


> Oy vey!! Hang in there for this one! I got a headache just watching these guys.


OMG, what a waste of time and equipment. Your taxpayers dollars at work. I could see a fire drill like that if they were from an area that gets NO snow but WTF ??


----------



## cat320

well i think the amount of time the spent beating the crap out of the trucks they could of done it with a loader and one truck to do cleanup and salting or maybe the lgrader also.


----------



## Bones357

Thank God those aren't _my_ tax dollars at work! What a clusterf*@k! 

Who came up with that "plan"?

ETA: I just found this short clip. Behind the wheel of a rollover and a blower.


----------



## BMB Plowing

Plow Chaser;1252380 said:


> Oy vey!! Hang in there for this one! I got a headache just watching these guys.


what state was this in?
man that video was painful to watch. It doesn't look to me like any of the guys in the equipment had any idea what they were doing.


----------



## BillyRgn

Plow Chaser;1252380 said:


> Oy vey!! Hang in there for this one! I got a headache just watching these guys.


That Daewoo loader in the video, are those the jap version of volvo's ? I rented a daewoo this winter for a couple days and was wondering. I thought it was a decent machine, other than the gauges being in japanese. It looks like the same machine I rented and the one I rented had a 3yard bucket. The machine defiantly looked a little out of proportion, I thought it would of handled a 4 yard bucket but who knows.


----------



## Plow Chaser

BMB Plowing;1252629 said:


> what state was this in?
> man that video was painful to watch. It doesn't look to me like any of the guys in the equipment had any idea what they were doing.


I think it's Illinois.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan

How big is that Buffalo garage?? It looks bigger than some NFL stadiums!!

I doubt I'll have much time when I'm back in NY to do much plow hunting. Quick trip home for a family birthday. I have no "plow hunts" planned, other than hitting up the usual places around Utica. But when I do one of my truck trips back to NY, I will surely meet up for some fun!

Do you have any more shots of that Mack R model in the background in the Buffalo garage?

Ryan


----------



## Len90

Plow Boss;1252418 said:


> Holmdel Nj


I know that one!!!

That's one of the newest Pete's they have. I know it has at least one other like it (Truck 26). Holmdel has a very interesting fleet. GMC Top Kick/C6500s and Petes. The older Top Kicks have Gledhill plows and Swenson V-boxes. The newer Top Kicks and older Petes have a full Flink set-up (plow and v-box). I have a couple of front end shots of these and of a GMC or two.

Plow Chaser: They make the NJ DOT look efficient! NJ will hire out Front End loaders and have two or three work together with some sort of protection truck. IF it is an NJ DOT loader it will be accompanied by a plow truck to act as the protection vehicle and clean up after it (plow and spread). On the GSP, the NJTA will have a line of loaders being accompanied by lots of attenuator trucks to provide a rolling lane block.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Dan85;1214650 said:


> I don't know why, but I feel these plows have an excessive amount of curl!


What brand is that plow set-up?


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.uticaod.com/features/x148133698/Utica-snow-plow-loses-load-on-Broad-St?foto=0

Good ole Utica drivers!


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;1253205 said:


> http://www.uticaod.com/features/x148133698/Utica-snow-plow-loses-load-on-Broad-St?foto=0
> 
> Good ole Utica drivers!


I guess the Crazy Glue they used to hold the sander to the frame didn't work too well...... :laughing:


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1252758 said:


> Dan
> 
> How big is that Buffalo garage?? It looks bigger than some NFL stadiums!!
> 
> I doubt I'll have much time when I'm back in NY to do much plow hunting. Quick trip home for a family birthday. I have no "plow hunts" planned, other than hitting up the usual places around Utica. But when I do one of my truck trips back to NY, I will surely meet up for some fun!
> 
> Do you have any more shots of that Mack R model in the background in the Buffalo garage?
> 
> Ryan


Yeah, definitely send me a PM if you're ever home specifically to go get shots, I'd be game regardless of the season. Besides, you know where all the good old iron is!

The garage is ridiculously huge and it actually was a stadium at one point. They use to hold sporting events in there and I believe there were also bleachers as well. Believe it or not, there is also a second floor to the place! They store tons of extra equipment up there. I can't believe no one else was interested in the Unimog, you just don't see those around here!

_I moved the other three pictures into the correct folder, hence the broken links._

This is the second floor:










Unfortunately, I didn't get an opportunity to check out many of the trucks. I had this shot from a while back, so the Mack does still get used - I will keep my eye out for it!












Winter Land Man;1252936 said:


> What brand is that plow set-up?


I'm not quite sure, I have not really seen one as large as that one before. Maybe some of the more knowledgeable folks can chime in.



Plow Chaser;1253205 said:


> http://www.uticaod.com/features/x148133698/Utica-snow-plow-loses-load-on-Broad-St?foto=0
> 
> Good ole Utica drivers!


As irrational as it is,this is my fear every time I have to drive our loaded salt truck on the highway.

Few mediocre driving shots from recently:

SUNY Buffalo - My tuition looks good driving down the road! lol


----------



## Dan85

Town of Tonawanda 
With the unknown plows, any idea what make?










Niagara Falls, NY




























I don't think I would want to plow with that looong truck around town!


----------



## Plow Chaser

The Town of Tonawanda Sterling has Viking plows on it, the Niagara Paystar has Schmidt plows, and the Petes look to have Everest.

Dan I'll definitely get in touch when I do my east coast truck hunts. I'm sure we could have a ton of fun. Some friends of mine actually want to hit up the Buffalo area sometime and go to Casey's Salvage yard.


----------



## melldog55

I dont know what your looking at but thats No Everest Guy, Thats a viking on the Pete


----------



## man4054

Heres two town trucks from Bergen County NJ. Green is Bergenfield and white is Westwood


----------



## Ford-101

Winter Land Man;1252936 said:


> What brand is that plow set-up?


This is an Everest set up on this truck. the plow looks like a viking the only diffrence is the spring set up for the roll of the plow. the truck was built at vally vab in boston ny. The only use Everest plow equipment


----------



## Ford-101

same with this truck The Town of Tonawanda contracts with valley fab
http://www.vfabe.com/


----------



## mercer_me

I didn't get any plowing videos yesterday. But, I did get a video of my uncle running his CAT 928G loader, loading sand into the body of his 1992 Ford L9000. Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## lakeeffect

http://utica-mohawkvalley.ynn.com/c...all-s-coping-after-fire-destroyed-snow-plows/


----------



## MassHighway23

that was a big fire-and a big loss!:crying:


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1254383 said:


> that was a big fire-and a big loss!:crying:


My brother in law was at it to help put it out. He said I would have cried. I know in that barn they had an old Oshkosh V plow, a newer Paystar, Ford LTS, and some IH 7600s. Sucks to have all your equipment go up like that.


----------



## fatboyNJ

i love that pete 6 wheeler holmdel uses
soon ill post my pix from this past winter


----------



## Plow Boss

*NyDot*

Found online
http://link.brightcove.com/services...FE5gvKpWU5GmL-LgcI&bclid=0&bctid=747846073001


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot online


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1254677 said:


> Found online
> http://link.brightcove.com/services...FE5gvKpWU5GmL-LgcI&bclid=0&bctid=747846073001


That is killer! I'm a little dizzy from it, but bad a$$!!


----------



## Jelinek61

Plow Boss;1254678 said:


> NyDot online


Looks like those trucks are gonna eat that Dodge Stratus........


----------



## tailboardtech

Jelinek61;1254703 said:


> Looks like those trucks are gonna eat that Dodge Stratus........


i think bulldogs think there a delicacy


----------



## santaclause

mitchp;1252470 said:


> OMG, what a waste of time and equipment. Your taxpayers dollars at work. I could see a fire drill like that if they were from an area that gets NO snow but WTF ??


yeah no clue the loader could have done it all using the trucks as a dozer the grader well buy some tire chains would have kept the ass of the machine inline better,and talk about a waste of salt blister the path your plowing and then the next truck comes along and plows it all up..hehe quite a show the guys from northern ny would have shown them a thing or two about getting that cleared out..


----------



## WingPlow

everybody has their own way of doing things...i guess thats what works best for them

video cameras are a great invention...post a quick video and all the arm chair quarterbacks come out and "critique" you


----------



## 2004F550

Can't remember if I've posted this truck or not but it was in my old pics from CT Mack, Town of Redding Mack RD single axle


----------



## santaclause

WingPlow;1255102 said:


> everybody has their own way of doing things...i guess thats what works best for them
> 
> video cameras are a great invention...post a quick video and all the arm chair quarterbacks come out and "critique" you


just glad I dont pay there taxes for that waste.I am shure also may be not used to having to deal with that volume of snow..


----------



## Bones357

Plow Boss;1254677 said:


> Found online
> http://link.brightcove.com/services...FE5gvKpWU5GmL-LgcI&bclid=0&bctid=747846073001


Good vid! Nice find!


----------



## Bones357

WingPlow;1255102 said:


> post a quick video and all the arm chair quarterbacks come out and "critique" you


I think tax payers have a right to do that when it's their money being wasted.


----------



## santaclause

Bones357;1255297 said:


> I think tax payers have a right to do that when it's their money being wasted.


right like I said I watched in the video the guy was pushing snow with the truck that was loaded down with salt and pouring it on the road and then another comes along and goes over the area and basically scraped it all up and pushed it into the bank.at what salts costs that is a big waste.im shure the guy who posted about the people making comments probably plows for a municipality and feels no matter what they do people are never happy and to some degrees it is probably true.Like we say up here in northern ny we have alot of people who get stationed here for the army and alot are from down south and are not very educated about winter driving and unfortunately in this day and age alot of people expect the roads to be bare or dry and dusty 24/7/365 ..............


----------



## WingPlow

2004f550....did you happen to catch the special on channel 8 tonight ???

it was about the winter and all the storms we've had so far.......you and your plowing partner made it to TV, i dont know where you were plowing but both the blue mack along with the orange one were on


----------



## BillyRgn

WingPlow;1255523 said:


> 2004f550....did you happen to catch the special on channel 8 tonight ???
> 
> it was about the winter and all the storms we've had so far.......you and your plowing partner made it to TV, i dont know where you were plowing but both the blue mack along with the orange one were on


I caught it, I was just coming on to tell you guys there was a quick shot of the blue mack and the orange one, when I read your post wingplow if it helps to figure out when it was the blue mack had the one way plow on and I don't think I saw a wing


----------



## 2004F550

Shhh crap I was gonna tape it and forgot to, I remember there was a news crew one day on rt 44 they must have got us...I gotta track that down lol


----------



## tbrownell

Here's a shot of a Barry county truck pushing banks back for the next storm


----------



## man4054

New Kenworth plow truck. I dnt kno what town it belongs to


----------



## Plow Boss

Central Jersey Nj Airport Oshkosh


----------



## Jelinek61

That Warren sander in the KW is nice looking.


----------



## man4054

Yea its a nice truck. But it's been sittin in the same spot for three months. I guess the town tht ordered cnt pay for it?


----------



## Len90

Any idea on the year of the Central Jersey Airport oshkosh? Also are they the original owner?


----------



## Plow Boss

Len90;1256769 said:


> Any idea on the year of the Central Jersey Airport oshkosh? Also are they the original owner?


Len90
I don't have any information about it. Just saw it for the first time the other day as I was going by.


----------



## oshkosh619

Len90;1256769 said:


> Any idea on the year of the Central Jersey Airport oshkosh? Also are they the original owner?


Looks like mid-50's W2206, maybe ex-USAF spec? Plow isn't original though................


----------



## granitefan713

I like that Mack RD and the KW T470.

Here's a shot of one of PennDOT's new WorkStar tandems.


----------



## Jelinek61

Those cab guards with the prewet tank are pretty slick looking.


----------



## Bones357

Jelinek61;1258148 said:


> Those cab guards with the prewet tank are pretty slick looking.


I agree. I know some others have said they don't like them, but I think they look pretty sharp. I do miss seeing a beacon light on the guard, though.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Broadway Barns*

Ryan
The Broadway Barn in Buffalo use to be a municple indoor stadium, with bleachers and all. They had a huge 1/4 mile track in there and they would hold track meets and other athletic events in there (just like Dan said) during the winter. Basicly all High School sports were in there. My dad use to tell stories of competing there in the 40's and until his death he was still mad about this, but in the 60's as the East Side of Buffalo fell apart, the city made it into the Streets and Sanitation garage. (They had way more equipment back then) They tore up the track and courts, and added the second floor. They actually store salt inside and park trucks on the second floor. It is huge.
If you ever make it to Casey's Salvage, it would be worth your while to head there. 
There was a Catholic Church next door that burned in the 80's (85-86) and there is an iconic picture of the steeple falling down.St. Mary's of Broadway..
I can remember driving past there as a kid in the winter and there was a fleet of Autocar DLs parked out front, and down the 2 side streets. I wish I had had a camera back then!
I attaced a Bing shot for you.

Dan, Great Shots! The Buffalo unimog is a classic. brings back a ton of memories!

Great memories!



Plow Chaser;1252758 said:


> Dan
> 
> How big is that Buffalo garage?? It looks bigger than some NFL stadiums!!
> 
> I doubt I'll have much time when I'm back in NY to do much plow hunting. Quick trip home for a family birthday. I have no "plow hunts" planned, other than hitting up the usual places around Utica. But when I do one of my truck trips back to NY, I will surely meet up for some fun!
> 
> Do you have any more shots of that Mack R model in the background in the Buffalo garage?
> 
> Ryan


----------



## 87chevy

I found this..

http://www.bisonshistory.com/broadway-auditorium.htm


----------



## Dan85

Thanks Autocar! The Unimog is up on the second floor, so I got a chance to go up there - I couldn't believe all the equipment they had stored up there! 

I just looked up Casey's Salvage on Google Earth, WOW that place is HUGE! I wonder if they'll let you pick around in the yard?


----------



## man4054

Hillsdale Nj D.P.W


----------



## mercer_me

man4054;1258834 said:


> Hillsdale Nj D.P.W


That is a good looking Ford.


----------



## man4054

mercer_me;1258836 said:


> That is a good looking Ford.


Yea its pretty nice for being a 1988 Ford


----------



## mercer_me

man4054;1258839 said:


> Yea its pretty nice for being a 1988 Ford


My cousins have 4 Fords, 2 L9000, 1 LTL 9000 and 1 L8000. They plow with the L8000 and one of the L9000s. They are all in pretty good shape. They tend to not rust as bad as Internationals. They are a realy good truck.


----------



## man4054

Brick Twp D.P.W I think this the first time I've seen a truck like this


----------



## man4054

mercer_me;1258843 said:


> My cousins have 4 Fords, 2 L9000, 1 LTL 9000 and 1 L8000. They plow with the L8000 and one of the L9000s. They are all in pretty good shape. They tend to not rust as bad as Internationals. They are a realy good truck.


Tht ford originally,"not a 100% sure"had a leaf sucker or sewer jet on the back of it. It was sent out and got the dump put on a few years ago


----------



## mercer_me

man4054;1258901 said:


> Tht ford originally,"not a 100% sure"had a leaf sucker or sewer jet on the back of it. It was sent out and got the dump put on a few years ago


That's good they put a dump on it and keep it in use. It's still a good truck.


----------



## man4054

mercer_me;1258905 said:


> That's good they put a dump on it and keep it in use. It's still a good truck.


Well it's one of the "lucky Trucks". There was a dam break back in I think 1999 0r 2000, up in Upstate New York. The water was coming down the valley real fast and started to flood towns before this town. The guys rushed down to the garage tht lies rite next to the valley. They rushed real quick to get everything out and this truck got saved. A few other trucks unfortunately got flooded. They lost about three to four trucks


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1258471 said:


> Thanks Autocar! The Unimog is up on the second floor, so I got a chance to go up there - I couldn't believe all the equipment they had stored up there!
> 
> I just looked up Casey's Salvage on Google Earth, WOW that place is HUGE! I wonder if they'll let you pick around in the yard?


A friend of mine has gone there and shot photos. He said the place is insane. And if you call ahead and tell them what you are doing, they will let you in. It's a place on my list... one of these years.


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot Found Online


----------



## mercer_me

One of Maine DOT's Volvo wheelers with a tow plow on the interstate.


----------



## mercer_me

You don't se many crew cab Internationals set up like this.


----------



## MassHighway23

mercer_me;1259017 said:


> One of Maine DOT's Volvo wheelers with a tow plow on the interstate.


 Great Picture!!!!!!


----------



## man4054

]Hillsdale NJ D.P.W A 98, 99 and 05 International


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1259064 said:


> You don't se many crew cab Internationals set up like this.


That's downright bizarre!! But if it works, it works!


----------



## Willman940

mercer_me;1259017 said:


> One of Maine DOT's Volvo wheelers with a tow plow on the interstate.


I've never seen a pull plow with a sander thats freaking awesome.


----------



## mercer_me

Willman940;1259311 said:


> I've never seen a pull plow with a sander thats freaking awesome.


Nothing but the best for Maine DOT. It's a pretty good idea becouse it will cut your sanding time in half.


----------



## Dan85

I was digging around in my old photos tonight and I came across some of my October Snow Storm photos. I have a few photos with some relevant equipment - this was before I started focusing on highway equipment - there are quite a few photos with plow trucks half cut off, what was I thinking!!

- Dan

NYS Thruway Authority










City of Buffalo

(This is the same field where I posted the pictures of the massive snow dump)










Mystery Highway Department

I suspect this Sterling may be from the southern tier, I know the picture is terrible, but maybe Autocar or Ford-101 has a guess? I almost feel like I've seen it before?


----------



## Dan85

City of Tonawanda


----------



## Ford-101

Mystery Highway Department

I suspect this Sterling may be from the southern tier, I know the picture is terrible, but maybe Autocar or Ford-101 has a guess? I almost feel like I've seen it before?








[/QUOTE]

Yup I sure due That sterling is truck #71 from Chautauqua county hwy
. 
*Watch this video has pictures of that truck and alot more *I know its long but Please watch I made this when my father and I when when up to help. My father took the video driving the Erie county Volvo they didn't have manpower to run there trucks during the storm he told me it was really hard to shift. (automatic trans) said his finger hurt from shifting compared to 8 speed fuller lol 
http://www.myspace.com/video/tl102/october-storm-2006/24910499


----------



## MassHighway23

Ford-101;1260049 said:


> Mystery Highway Department
> 
> I suspect this Sterling may be from the southern tier, I know the picture is terrible, but maybe Autocar or Ford-101 has a guess? I almost feel like I've seen it before?


Yup I sure due That sterling is truck #71 from Chautauqua county hwy
. 
*Watch this video has pictures of that truck and alot more *I know its long but Please watch I made this when my father and I when when up to help. My father took the video driving the Erie county Volvo they didn't have manpower to run there trucks during the storm he told me it was really hard to shift. (automatic trans) said his finger hurt from shifting compared to 8 speed fuller lol 
http://www.myspace.com/video/tl102/october-storm-2006/24910499[/QUOTE]

AWESOME VIDEO! Is there a kid with that loader @ 2:01?


----------



## Dan85

Ford-101;1260049 said:


> Mystery Highway Department
> Yup I sure due That sterling is truck #71 from Chautauqua county hwy
> .
> *Watch this video has pictures of that truck and alot more *I know its long but Please watch I made this when my father and I when when up to help. My father took the video driving the Erie county Volvo they didn't have manpower to run there trucks during the storm he told me it was really hard to shift. (automatic trans) said his finger hurt from shifting compared to 8 speed fuller lol
> http://www.myspace.com/video/tl102/october-storm-2006/24910499


Thanks for the confirmation Ford-101, I thought that you would probably know the department! I wonder if I was anywhere near you guys; I was delivering firewood at the time I believe - kind of ironic since there was wood _everywhere!_

Great video too! Where were you guys dumping at? I know they had dumps at Kenny Field in Tonawanda, Lafarge Quarry in Lockport, South Buffalo, Bailey @ Sheridan in Amherst. I have pics of all those, but none of them look like where you guys were dumping.

Found a few more photos on m computer. For you consideration: What happens when you cross an old Oshkosh with a Milk Tanker? You get the saddest looking water truck ever. This re-purposed Oshkosh is a water truck at Buffalo Crushed Stone










City of Rome
(Photo from the paper, couple of years ago)


----------



## NJjunior973

found online


----------



## Dan85

3 Walthers from the Town of Ohio, NY Sold off at Auction..cheap..

$5,000
http://teitsworth.cusauctions.com/?...63417&toa=bidon1&bidonlot=7&cFirstLotOnPage=1

$2,200
http://teitsworth.cusauctions.com/?...63417&toa=bidon1&bidonlot=8&cFirstLotOnPage=1

$1,050
http://teitsworth.cusauctions.com/?...63417&toa=bidon1&bidonlot=9&cFirstLotOnPage=1


----------



## Kuzanut

Why did they sell off all three at one time?


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Snow Plow*

Picture of a city of waltham snow plow truck from a storm in January.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Snow Plow*

From a storm back in early 2010. Picture Truck #47 a 2008 International with Snow plow.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT*

Pictures of Massachusetts Department of Transportation trucks found online.










Snow plow with a wing clearing I-91 in Holyoke. A rare find in Massachusetts










Sterling with Sander in Salem Ma.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT*

More photos of MassDOT trucks.










Multiple Former Turnpike Authority Paystars with Wing plows in Boston.










MassDOT John Deer Front end loader with snogo snow blower clearing shoulders in Western Mass Town.










Same front end loader still clearing snow.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT*

A few more










DOT truck lays down sand after a truck Accident on I-495










MassDOT truck with Snow plow clears a downed branch from Route 20 in Auburn during the December 2008 Ice Storm.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Old Truck*

Picture of the Oldest truck in the cities fleet a 1994 International with the old yellow paint.


----------



## cat320

went by there just the otherday nothing but vans not one dump at all but they did have a bucket truck around the corner on the median triangle under the overpass


----------



## DareDog




----------



## matredsoxfan

matredsoxfan;1262391 said:


> More photos of MassDOT trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple Former Turnpike Authority Paystars with Wing plows in Boston.


I belive most of these trucks are from the Weston Maintenance Facility. They were only there for the anual snow plow rodeo.


----------



## man4054

matredsoxfan;1262620 said:


> I belive most of these trucks are from the Weston Maintenance Facility. They were only there for the annual snow plow rodeo.


When does the rodeo usually occur. Also, do lots of towns or just the state go


----------



## matredsoxfan

matredsoxfan;1262620 said:


> I belive most of these trucks are from the Weston Maintenance Facility. They were only there for the anual snow plow rodeo.


Usually around September or October. They hold it right after the huge snow removal convention in August.


----------



## neman

matredsoxfan;1262386 said:


> Pictures of Massachusetts Department of Transportation trucks found online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow plow with a wing clearing I-91 in Holyoke. A rare find in Massachusetts
> 
> If you look at the wing the only part touching the road is the end, no wonder they are rare!


----------



## mercer_me

neman;1262788 said:


> Snow plow with a wing clearing I-91 in Holyoke. A rare find in Massachusetts
> 
> If you look at the wing the only part touching the road is the end, no wonder they are rare!


He must not have the front down all the way or somthing is broke. Wings are suposed to sit flat on the ground.


----------



## Newdude

Terrible shot but here is a Webster Hwy Dept. Sterling. It appears that Webster picked up a Kenworth(?) but I can never seem to find it.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Truck #46*

City of Watham DPW Truck #46 a 2006 International.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Snow Plow*

2006 International 7400 With a Snow Plow.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Plow Chaser

I just got back from a week in NY and got nailed with the big snowstorm this past Sunday and Monday. Luckily I went down to the NYSDOT yard and they were testing out an Oshkosh blower for doing some series snow removal!!


----------



## Dan85

Great video Ryan, you always seem to be at the right place at the right time!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1265291 said:


> Great video Ryan, you always seem to be at the right place at the right time!


I tell you, sometimes it does seem that way. I did find the Oshkosh behind Pannera Bread during the start of the storm. I got some good snowy shots of it. I'll be posting a lot of pics soon.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some NYSDOT action. I was able to track down the last 4x4 IH single drive. The Rome, NY residency had it and I found out it was at the Utica equipment yard awaiting the auction block. Sad to see this beast go. But the blower is pretty freaking awesome!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT plowing after the storm.


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;1265300 said:


> Some NYSDOT action. I was able to track down the last 4x4 IH single drive. The Rome, NY residency had it and I found out it was at the Utica equipment yard awaiting the auction block. Sad to see this beast go. But the blower is pretty freaking awesome!!


Thats not the last one, the last one is sitting at Region 7 residency in Watertown with a broken frame.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Awesome Pics!!*

I Love the NYS DOT stuff!! Wish we had a blower or two down here on Long Island...Alot of my roads are town and county, but when i see a 10 wheel Mack on Sunrise Hwy while im out and about it make s my day!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan-- Here's the Osh you found that I followed suit after! Too snowy that day, but if you went over to the mall, you might have seen this S series steel nose sitting by Sears. Old Town of Marcy plow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;1265314 said:


> Thats not the last one, the last one is sitting at Region 7 residency in Watertown with a broken frame.


Well, one of the last ones!! Get some pics of the Reg 7 one if you can!!


----------



## BillyRgn

Plow Chaser;1265356 said:


> Dan-- Here's the Osh you found that I followed suit after! Too snowy that day, but if you went over to the mall, you might have seen this S series steel nose sitting by Sears. Old Town of Marcy plow.


Lovin' the MACK mud flap on the IH s series


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1265356 said:


> Dan-- Here's the Osh you found that I followed suit after! Too snowy that day, but if you went over to the mall, you might have seen this S series steel nose sitting by Sears. Old Town of Marcy plow.


Ah, I forgot about all the old plow equipment they stored behind Sangertown; Good idea to check over there! Your photo of the Oshkosh with the snow came out out really well!

Steel hoods, eh? I'll see your International and raise you a Mack! Found these in a folder of old work photos. I have a few more, but these were the most interesting. IDK wtf I was focusing on when I took these pictures, I think it was my last day for the summer or something and I just wanted some shots for memory; clearly I missed a good opportunity!



















I found this when I was looking up steel hood RM vs DM because I wasn't sure which was which.

http://www.bigmacktrucks.com/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&section=viewimage&img=359


----------



## BillyRgn

Dan85;1265418 said:


> Ah, I forgot about all the old plow equipment they stored behind Sangertown; Good idea to check over there! Your photo of the Oshkosh with the snow came out out really well!
> 
> Steel hoods, eh? I'll see your International and raise you a Mack! Found these in a folder of old work photos. I have a few more, but these were the most interesting. IDK wtf I was focusing on when I took these pictures, I think it was my last day for the summer or something and I just wanted some shots for memory; clearly I missed a good opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this when I was looking up steel hood RM vs DM because I wasn't sure which was which.
> 
> http://www.bigmacktrucks.com/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&section=viewimage&img=359


That helps show the difference, but I still don't know the difference between the "R" and the "RM". Does the rm just have a set back front axle ?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Good shots of Rome Dan! The top pic of the tandem truck is a Mack R model steel nose, second pic is the RM model. Rome had a few of those RMs. 4x4 single axle. A buddy of mine still lives in Rome and salivated over those trucks. Long gone now, but I did find an old beat up skeleton of one at the Town of Vernon's garage.

From what I know of Mack nomenclature:
R=Roadway 
RM=Roadway Municipal


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some action pics from this past weeks storm.

Village of Ilion I can deal with a Pete with spokes!

Village of Whitesboro

Village of New Hartford


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Deerfield out plowing


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Lenox Granite


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1265460 said:


> Village of Whitesboro


That is a good looking Ford.


----------



## Bones357

Why isn't the snow coming out of the chute???


----------



## BillyRgn

Bones357;1265611 said:


> Why isn't the snow coming out of the chute???


I think they only use that chute for loading trucks maybe???


----------



## Plow Chaser

BillyRgn;1265625 said:


> I think they only use that chute for loading trucks maybe???


Exactly. And for working in areas where they can't just "blow" the snow. There's a mechanism that rotates the impeller chute into the main chute or does what you see in the photos, allowing for throwing the snow waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy far!


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'm still finding some relics out there. I've shot this old White before, but I never tire of it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old Sicard blower


----------



## Plow Chaser

Madison County DPW 6x6 Oshkosh


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1265628 said:


> Exactly. And for working in areas where they can't just "blow" the snow. There's a mechanism that rotates the impeller chute into the main chute or does what you see in the photos, allowing for throwing the snow waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy far!


Thanks Ryan. You learn something new every day!Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1265662 said:


> Thanks Ryan. You learn something new every day!Thumbs Up


Anytime!! You can see that same chute sticking out in the Sicard photo too. It will rotate to blow either to the right or left.


----------



## Top Dog

BillyRgn;1265625 said:


> I think they only use that chute for loading trucks maybe???


you are correct you can blow left right or thru the chute to load trucks

where was that picture taken ? do you know if that is a government owned blower or privately owned?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Top Dog;1265726 said:


> you are correct you can blow left right or thru the chute to load trucks
> 
> where was that picture taken ? do you know if that is a government owned blower or privately owned?


Which picture are you referring to? The old Sicard?


----------



## Top Dog

Plow Chaser;1265739 said:


> Which picture are you referring to? The old Sicard?


sorry no the blower that Bones posted

I have an Oshkosh H series blower


----------



## Plow Chaser

Top Dog;1265743 said:


> sorry no the blower that Bones posted
> 
> I have an Oshkosh H series blower


It's a State unit. I'm almost positive it was a former Military truck.


----------



## Top Dog

Plow Chaser;1265748 said:


> It's a State unit. I'm almost positive it was a former Military truck.


THANK YOU for your help


----------



## BillyRgn

Where did the military use all this snow equiptment before they sell it??


----------



## man4054

Pair of Brick Twp Internationals with plows on them


----------



## melldog55

*Ridot Contractor Rig plow and no plow*

Ford L8000 With 10' Everest 4-way. With a 3208 Cat


----------



## keitha

BillyRgn;1265772 said:



> Where did the military use all this snow equipment before they sell it??


Any military airport that gets or might get snow... worldwide.

Your tax dollars at work. Usually surplussed well before worn out it seems.

Recently saw a Military surplus blower at the regional NYS DOT Garage in North Syracuse.
Still had the OD paint.


----------



## Plow Chaser

There are a bunch of military blowers at the Syracuse yard by the airport. Just look at this Oshkosh. They NYSDOT yellow has worn off and the green is prevalent.


----------



## BillyRgn

a few pictures from the last storm we had, feels like forever ago. they are not the best i took them all while driving with a blackberry. they are all North Haven Connecticuts Public Works truck 30. The plow and stainless body are all Monroe.


----------



## BillyRgn

couple more


----------



## matredsoxfan

City DPW Truck #38 with Snow Plow & Sander during a storm in January.


----------



## matredsoxfan

Waltham DPW Truck #38 Plowing snow in a storm in February


----------



## matredsoxfan

Old Waltham DPW Truck Clearing Lexington Street during February 2nd storm.


----------



## matredsoxfan

City of Waltham DPW John Deere Front End Loader & 2006 International dump truck in city parking lot removing snow.


----------



## matredsoxfan

Waltham DPW Truck #47 a 2007 International with Sander & Plow Frame.


----------



## matredsoxfan

New Waltham DPW Dump Truck with Plow Frame. Crews were Sweeping my street this morning after a long winter. The Brand New Truck is a 2010 International Workstar Dump Truck. This is one sweet truck.


----------



## Dan85

Great Pictures Guys! 

On a side note, I would be curious to see what state has the most pictures here.


----------



## DareDog

NYS DOT dose


----------



## Bones357

I just found this short vid of a PennDOT Sterling (at least I think it's a Sterling):


----------



## DareDog

yea that is a Sterling,


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1266779 said:


> Great Pictures Guys!
> 
> On a side note, I would be curious to see what state has the most pictures here.


My (very) unscientific guess would be New York.

And here are a couple more PennDOT vids I found:


----------



## Len90

Well, it has taken me a bit but here are some DSNY pictures. ALL the photos were taken by me over the past year or two.


----------



## Len90

Part 2 of what will be 6 posts of pictures...


----------



## Len90

Part 3:


----------



## Len90

Part 4:


----------



## Len90

Part 5 (yeah there's more):


----------



## Len90

Last batch for the night:









These next two are my favorites! 


















Hope you enjoyed all of these shots as I do in sharing them with you all. I still have more that I will post at a later time.


----------



## BillyRgn

Len90 great pictures! Those 550's were something else. I have never seen a body like that before ! Do you have any info on it? Or is it one of those things that nyc spec's out and isn't for public sale? They must pull down the occasional stop light having the under tailgates on the tandem dumps. Does anyone know who makes the plows and sanders for dsny?


----------



## Len90

BillyRgn;1267117 said:


> Len90 great pictures! Those 550's were something else. I have never seen a body like that before ! Do you have any info on it? Or is it one of those things that nyc spec's out and isn't for public sale? They must pull down the occasional stop light having the under tailgates on the tandem dumps. Does anyone know who makes the plows and sanders for dsny?


I'm sorry, but the only thing I know is that the 550's are all spec'd out with Western Blades. The newest ones are Western contractor grade. I've tried to figure out the information on the trucks, but there is nothing that I could find.

I'm sure the DSNY has hit down a light or two. It seems almost inevitable with all the tight corers and such large trucks, but somehow they manage to make what they have work (unless there is over 24 inches).


----------



## Stik208

I dont believe they use the cab over Macks for anything other than plowing/salting. There is a company up here I forgot the name that has one of the older ones, the salter is gigantic.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great pics Len!!! I love those DSNY MR cabovers. Definitely a future subject for doing a model of.


----------



## Bones357

BillyRgn;1267117 said:


> Does anyone know who makes the plows and sanders for dsny?


I _think_ the plows are made by Valk.


----------



## BillyRgn

Bones357;1267266 said:


> I _think_ the plows are made by Valk.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jelinek61

That TerraPro Mack is really sweet. Wonder why its orange when the rest of the trucks are white?

The body on the F550 looks kinda like a henderson products muni body.


----------



## Jelinek61

I found some sweet truck photo's online. I DONT OWN THESE PICS


----------



## Jelinek61

Two more from online.......


----------



## Len90

Jelinek61;1267355 said:


> That TerraPro Mack is really sweet. Wonder why its orange when the rest of the trucks are white?
> 
> The body on the F550 looks kinda like a henderson products muni body.


Similar but not exact.

The city's dedicated snow removal fleet is orange. If you look, all the big MR/Terra spreaders, the spreader bodies for the 550s, and the front end loaders are all orange. The cut downs, refuse trucks and everything else are white. Also all of the city's blades are painted orange.


----------



## MassHighway23

I kind of want to do a model of that orange Mack! Sweet pics!


----------



## keitha

BillyRgn;1267117 said:


> Len90 great pictures! Those 550's were something else. I have never seen a body like that before ! Do you have any info on it? Or is it one of those things that nyc spec's out and isn't for public sale? They must pull down the occasional stop light having the under tailgates on the tandem dumps. Does anyone know who makes the plows and sanders for dsny?


Those tandems most likely are running a Muni-body type set up for just the problem you cited.


----------



## man4054

Nice photos Len great job!!!


----------



## NashuaParkRec

*More From City of Nashua NH*

More from work in the last storm seems like months ago. Also side of new NH Dot truck.


----------



## NashuaParkRec

Last for right now hope we get more snow soon but does not look good.


----------



## Len90

Thanks for the compliments everybody. Here are a couple more of those MR/Terras that were still hard at work clearing up the after christmas storm over 4 days later. I still have a refuse truck with a V to get to and at least another dozen or so that I am definitely going to post. BTW: I believe the cut-downs with spreaders are Flo-'N-Dump bodies.

The first two trucks are among the sanitation's latest. The first one is probably in it's second season and the second picture is a truck that is brand new for the the Winter 2010-2011.





































For anybody wishing to see all of my DSNY photos on one page, here's the album link: http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/FDNYwiz/Snow Plows/DSNY Plows/


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Hastings NY new workstar


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Albion NY Paystar


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Pamelia NY Paystar


----------



## Dan85

Hey LakeEffect, I found the sibling to that new International! This guy was at Wayne's Welding today.

- Dan


----------



## lakeeffect

NYSDOT 2010 Mack Granite, one of 4 that have burnt up here this winter


----------



## lakeeffect

NYSDOT Oshkosh prewetting tanker and another awaiting to be converted


----------



## Jelinek61

MassHighway23;1267465 said:


> I kind of want to do a model of that orange Mack! Sweet pics!


Any of those trucks would be a sweet model. Its to bad companies like sword or TWH don't make any snowplows.


----------



## lakeeffect

Here ya go Ryan, the IH 6x6 sitting with a broken frame and the V plow that goes with it. This truck has plowed on the Tug since new. The Marmon Harrington 4wd was completely rebuilt last year and the frame broke early this winter. They don't think it will be fixed as a new 6x6 Mack is on order but is still up in the air at this point.


----------



## Jelinek61

That all wheel drive international is really tall. Make sure to get picks of the 6x6 mack if it comes in.


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;1267860 said:


> Here ya go Ryan, the IH 6x6 sitting with a broken frame and the V plow that goes with it. This truck has plowed on the Tug since new. The Marmon Harrington 4wd was completely rebuilt last year and the frame broke early this winter. They don't think it will be fixed as a new 6x6 Mack is on order but is still up in the air at this point.


Chris, Thanks a ton for going out and getting those pics. Those IH's are so awesome. I don't think the Mack 4x4s look as beastly as these do. I may have to hit that Watertown DOT yard when I take another trip back east.


----------



## mercer_me

lakeeffect;1267860 said:


> Here ya go Ryan, the IH 6x6 sitting with a broken frame and the V plow that goes with it. This truck has plowed on the Tug since new. The Marmon Harrington 4wd was completely rebuilt last year and the frame broke early this winter. They don't think it will be fixed as a new 6x6 Mack is on order but is still up in the air at this point.


That thing is a beast. Do you know how much horse power it has?


----------



## Len90

lakeeffect;1267860 said:


> Here ya go Ryan, the IH 6x6 sitting with a broken frame and the V plow that goes with it. This truck has plowed on the Tug since new. The Marmon Harrington 4wd was completely rebuilt last year and the frame broke early this winter. They don't think it will be fixed as a new 6x6 Mack is on order but is still up in the air at this point.


It's really a shame that the S series are soon going to be a thing of the past. That thing is a beast. Anybody have a shot with that massive V mounted on it?

Does anybody have any word on why the Granites are burning up? Also what does the DOT do with those? Seems like they stripped it of all the equipment.

Tonight I think I have a Montreal freightliner, Holmdel NJ, and Middlesex County.


----------



## lakeeffect

Len90;1267905 said:


> It's really a shame that the S series are soon going to be a thing of the past. That thing is a beast. Anybody have a shot with that massive V mounted on it?
> 
> Does anybody have any word on why the Granites are burning up? Also what does the DOT do with those? Seems like they stripped it of all the equipment.
> 
> Tonight I think I have a Montreal freightliner, Holmdel NJ, and Middlesex County.


They have determined that the fires have started due to wiring being pinched and shorting out.

http://www.dhses.ny.gov/ofpc/alerts-bulletins/safety/documents/2010/1001316.pdf


----------



## Bones357

lakeeffect;1267918 said:


> They have determined that the fires have started due to wiring being pinched and shorting out.
> 
> http://www.dhses.ny.gov/ofpc/alerts-bulletins/safety/documents/2010/1001316.pdf


Wow....Very interesting read.


----------



## snow

Some pix from the Town of Fairfield,CT DPW


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1268051 said:


> Some pix from the Town of Fairfield,CT DPW


All that money in fairfield and that is what they clear the roads with? I thought a place like fairfield would have the best of everything! That last picture is that a r or rm mack ?


----------



## Len90

Wow that is an old beat-up fleet for Fairfield.

Here are tonight's pictures. First up is a Freehold NJ International plowing from last year








Next three are Middlesex County NJ


----------



## Len90

Last one for tonight. A montreal Freightliner. Too bad they don't leave the plows on all winter long. Would have loved to see what they mount on their trucks.


----------



## Mackman

The truck i drove 3 years ago.


----------



## oshkosh619

Jelinek61;1267858 said:


> Any of those trucks would be a sweet model. Its to bad companies like sword or TWH don't make any snowplows.


Sword (which is specific brand marketed by DHS Diecast and not a manufacturer... all Sword models are manufactured by TWH) in fact DOES have snowplows.... they have an '06 Oshkosh P Series in 4x4 and 6x4 configuration with dump and 24' plow in both orange and yellow, and TWH also sells an Oshkosh HB Series with interchangable plow/blower, Oshkosh H Series with Sweepster Broom and Oshkosh H Series with MB Broom. Granted these are airport-style plows, all in 1/50 scale. You can buy them all through here:

http://www.diecastmodels.co/

First Gear has Mack Granite 10-wheel chassis w/Bonnell plows/spreaders available in several versions as well as the IH Paystar with the same equipment and previously produced Mack B Model 6-wheel chassis w/plow and dump, Mack R Model 10-wheel chassis with "butterfly" plow and dump body, all in 1/34 scale and also Mack Granite 10-wheelers with plow/dump with tailgate spreader in 1/64.

There's a whole lot more out there now than there ever was, however I'd like to see alot more too, especially the makes and models you see more commonly used by DPW/DOT's that there are pictures posted about on this thread. Try sending emails to the manufacturers to produce more trucks with plows. They won't make it if they don't think we want it! TWH has a Pete 335 chassis that's just itching to have a plow and sander on it, First Gear now has a new IH DuraStar chassis in 1/50 that would also look great as a DOT plow truck. There's some pretty good truck models out there that only need the winter equipment added. First Gear has the Mack MR 10-wheel chassis available and has done NYC Sanitation models before... imagine if they did one of those orange dedicated plow/sanders? THAT would be a great model. They could then use that V-box sander and plow/hitch on several of their other available chassis' (Mack Granite, IH Paystar, Freightliner M2, etc.). The possibilites would be numerous.... but they ain't gonna make it if we don't tell them we want it!


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Ellisburg NY IH and Western Star


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Watertown NY IH 7400 and IH S series single axle double wingers


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Watertown NY Paystar


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Watertown NY Walters blower


----------



## MassHighway23

Jelinek61;1267858 said:


> Any of those trucks would be a sweet model. Its to bad companies like sword or TWH don't make any snowplows.


Sword does make the two Oshkoshs, but no Macks or anything...


----------



## Jelinek61

MassHighway23;1268797 said:


> Sword does make the two Oshkoshs, but no Macks or anything...


Yeah i know but they have those huge airport plows on them. It would be sweet to see an international workstar, mack granite, and maybe a F550 or something with plows and sanders.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Jelinek61;1268805 said:


> Yeah i know but they have those huge airport plows on them. It would be sweet to see an international workstar, mack granite, and maybe a F550 or something with plows and sanders.


Or you can just go with 1/25th scale and build a multitude of trucks!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

lakeeffect;1268324 said:


> Town of Watertown NY Walters blower


Do they even use that Walters anymore or is it just a lawn ornament?? That truck is awesome!


----------



## Jelinek61

Check out this snow dump that vantages from youtube took a video of. Its f'in huge.......


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;1268820 said:


> Do they even use that Walters anymore or is it just a lawn ornament?? That truck is awesome!


I know they used it last year, not sure if they did this year or not.


----------



## BillyRgn

Just out of curiosity, how hard is it to get parts for these older snow-fighters who are no longer manufactured such as the walters, or even the old oshkosh's. I imagine the oshkosh isn't to bad because they are still in business but I would think walters you would be scavenging threw junk yards


----------



## snow

BillyRgn;1268087 said:


> All that money in fairfield and that is what they clear the roads with? I thought a place like fairfield would have the best of everything! That last picture is that a r or rm mack ?


I'm surprised too that they still run somewhat of an older fleet. The last picture is an R model mack, the RM's are all wheel drive.


----------



## vplow

keitha;1265886 said:


> Any military airport that gets or might get snow... worldwide.
> 
> Your tax dollars at work. Usually surplussed well before worn out it seems.
> 
> Recently saw a Military surplus blower at the regional NYS DOT Garage in North Syracuse.
> Still had the OD paint.


Keep in mind a lot of these were at now-defunct cold war -era SAC bases etc which no longer exist. Also lots of other military installations of all sorts have been BRAC'd (closed) over the last 20 years or so. A lot of what is out there is also 1970s-80s remanufactures of equipment from the '50s.


----------



## vplow

lakeeffect;1267860 said:


> Here ya go Ryan, the IH 6x6 sitting with a broken frame and the V plow that goes with it. This truck has plowed on the Tug since new. The Marmon Harrington 4wd was completely rebuilt last year and the frame broke early this winter. They don't think it will be fixed as a new 6x6 Mack is on order but is still up in the air at this point.


Is it really a 6x6 or a 4x4? I wasn't aware of NYSDOT having a 6x6.

Are there any NYSDOT Oshkoshs or other 4wds left up that way besides the Granites and blower units?


----------



## Plow Chaser

*4x4 S series*

Since this has been a good topic lately, I figured I'd put up a post with some of the 4x4 S series I've found in my plow hunting. They became a little more common than I had imagined. And bad looking trucks too!!


----------



## man4054

Hey Plowchaser,

Is it easy for you to get photos of trucks inside D.P.W buildings?


----------



## mercer_me

Them 4x4 and 6x6 trucks are awsome. To bad Ford never made 4x4 and 6x6 L series trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

man4054;1269701 said:


> Hey Plowchaser,
> 
> Is it easy for you to get photos of trucks inside D.P.W buildings?


It depends on the camera. Point and click digital, no way. I have a Canon Rebel DSLR and it's the best thing I've ever bought. You can adjust so much and do things never possible with the smaller cameras. However you always get better shots with the trucks outside.


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1269710 said:


> Them 4x4 and 6x6 trucks are awsome. To bad Ford never made 4x4 and 6x6 L series trucks.


Oh but they did! Marmon Herrington conversions!


----------



## vplow

^^ yes, except that one looks like a Howe Coleman ;-)

But yeah, the Ford/MH Louisville 4x4s, while not "mainstream", are/were far from rare


----------



## iamhere

BillyRgn;1269099 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how hard is it to get parts for these older snow-fighters who are no longer manufactured such as the walters, or even the old oshkosh's. I imagine the oshkosh isn't to bad because they are still in business but I would think walters you would be scavenging threw junk yards


Here you go http://www.s-a-mclean.com/


----------



## DareDog

Ford did make them, there is a pic of one on here and it sticks up really high.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a couple of more 4x4 Fords.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser
That Newport truck looks clean. Got any pic from driver side with the wing down?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1269992 said:


> Plow Chaser
> That Newport truck looks clean. Got any pic from driver side with the wing down?


Unfortuneately I only got the truck with the wings up. They were cool about taking the truck out, but didn't seem to want to be bothered with lowering the blades.


----------



## mercer_me

That thing looks great. It must have just bean painted?


----------



## Dan85

Town of Hector, NY 
(Not mine, pics from an auction site)


----------



## mercer_me

My uncle's 1991 Ford L9000



















One of the Internationals and the Ford L9000


----------



## Bones357

mercer_me;1270302 said:


> My uncle's 1991 Ford L9000


Is it just me, or does that front hitch look like it's bent forward a bit?

Oh, that's an interesting bed, too.


----------



## mercer_me

Bones357;1270411 said:


> Is it just me, or does that front hitch look like it's bent forward a bit?
> 
> Oh, that's an interesting bed, too.


Ya, that does look like it's leaning forward. But, there is nothing wrong with it. The body is a front dump so, that's why the front is slanted back like that.


----------



## DareDog

i think he meant the plow frame.


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1270468 said:


> i think he meant the plow frame.


Ya, I know. I should have mad that into two paragraphs. At first I was talking about the frame then I started talking about the body.

I should have said it like this:


mercer_me;1270430 said:


> Ya, that does look like it's leaning forward. But, there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> The body is a front dump so, that's why the front is slanted back like that.


----------



## Bones357

I got it.Thumbs Up


----------



## KC9MDQ

*Marshfield , WI Street Dept.*

Knowing that there was going to be a snow event today , I took the camera with me to work today in hopes of snagging some shots of our local Street Department . I was parked within a block of City Garage when I heard the call go over the radio for all of the trucks to come back to the barn and attach the plows to go out and scrape . ( I have EVERY agency in the city and most of Wood County programmed into my handheld two-way . )
I managed to snag a few pics , but they were all from the driver's seat of my bus and therefore not very good at all . I will try to snag some better ones tomorrow .

Marshfield's fleet is comprised of a whole crapload of Sterlings ( had a dealer in town ) a few International tandems ( International dealer in town , too ) both new and old . They got a SWEEEET looking WorkStar this summer , I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for it.
THere's also at least two Ford L-9000's one with the round headlights , one with the rectangulars .

One of these pics is of a double winger , but you can't tell from the picture .

I also included a little John Deere critter that is owned and operated by Marshfield Clinic .


----------



## KC9MDQ

The aforementioned John Deere critter . . . . . it's a sweeper , that's all I know . Most of the City trucks have Monroe salter / sanders , and I know they're running "juice" ( beet juice , I think . . . ) I will try to find out more info .


----------



## KC9MDQ

Triple post . .. . . derp , that's a salter , I didn't get a shot of their broom .


----------



## Stik208

mercer_me;1270430 said:


> Ya, that does look like it's leaning forward. But, there is nothing wrong with it. The body is a front dump so, that's why the front is slanted back like that.


Explain the front dump please.


----------



## toroplowman

some loaders plowing today


----------



## BillyRgn

It is a combo dump/ spreader body,it dumps like a normal truck but it tips forward to the cab for the spreader and there is a auger or drag chain that goes across the back of the cab unlike the newer trucks that tip to the side and have a drag chain the length of the body< I think this is what he meant


----------



## mercer_me

Stik208;1271002 said:


> Explain the front dump please.


You take the pins out of the back hinge and put them in the front hinge so it will dump forward instead of back. There is a chain in the front floor of the body that moves the sand to the driver's side where the sand falls through the shoot and gos down on the spiner wich throws the sand on the ground. It's kinda hard to explain with out seing it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a Frink brochure with their front dump spreader.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1271207 said:


> Here's a Frink brochure with their front dump spreader.


That's a Frink speader on my uncle's truck.


----------



## Plow Boss

NyDot online 
Today's storm


----------



## NJjunior973

Snow Plow trailer by Jimihowdigsdirt


----------



## Dan85

Well, the plow chasing season is definitely wrapping up! We received some of that snow storm after not having any snow for a good two or three weeks. I snapped a couple of pictures while I was out, these may be the last ones of the '11 season! This was my first winter actively trying to get some plow pictures, hopefully next winter I can get some more Thumbs Up

Syracuse, NY DPW photo essay/write up

http://www.syracuse.ny.us/uploadedFiles/Departments/DPW/10 02 Snow feature.pdf

Niagara Falls, NY










Thruway Authority @ Grand Island, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hey Dan just because the snow is going to stop falling doesn't mean the plow chasing has to stop!! I find some of my best stuff in the summer months when I head back to NY. Everything is usually at the shop and cleaned up.


----------



## ultimate plow

Lots of shine!


----------



## MassHighway23

ultimate plow;1271604 said:


> Lots of shine!


 who are those tours done by? i want to go one one!!!!!!


----------



## Stik208

Plow Chaser;1271207 said:


> Here's a Frink brochure with their front dump spreader.


Oh thats ridiculous. Dislike.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1271601 said:


> Hey Dan just because the snow is going to stop falling doesn't mean the plow chasing has to stop!! I find some of my best stuff in the summer months when I head back to NY. Everything is usually at the shop and cleaned up.


Good point, I will have to keep my eyes open! I'm home for the weekend, so I'm going to check out a few places in Syracuse on my way back.

Few more from Rome


----------



## mercer_me

Stik208;1271663 said:


> Oh thats ridiculous. Dislike.


They work excelent and it's nice having the sand come out infront of your tires. If you used one you would like it. All of the Maine DOT single axle trucks have front dumps.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1271759 said:


> Good point, I will have to keep my eyes open! I'm home for the weekend, so I'm going to check out a few places in Syracuse on my way back.


have fun and get lots of pics Dan!! PM me if you need to know some good spots around Utica and Syracuse.


----------



## granitefan713

I remember there was talk a few weeks back about Penndot's double wing trucks, so I figured I'd share this. Here's a crappy zoomed-in cellphone shot of a double-wing Mack RD I caught the other day. It was part of a plow train returning home.


----------



## WingPlow

i couldnt imagine running that 10 wheeler with that front dump...

driving one on a 6 wheeler was more then enough...lol


----------



## mercer_me

WingPlow;1272078 said:


> i couldnt imagine running that 10 wheeler with that front dump...
> 
> driving one on a 6 wheeler was more then enough...lol


Why do you say that? That wheeler works good with the front dump.


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Nevada DOT*

I think I may have filmed my most favorite video yet. More to come, a lot more!! I spent today up in the Sierras during a major blizzard. Over 600 inches of snow this year. No, that's not a typo, 600 INCHES!!! The pictures I'll post over the next day wont do the amount of snow justice.


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1272212 said:


> I think I may have filmed my most favorite video yet. More to come, a lot more!! I spent today up in the Sierras during a major blizzard. Over 600 inches of snow this year. No, that's not a typo, 600 INCHES!!! The pictures I'll post over the next day wont do the amount of snow justice.


600 inches! Wow. Judging by the sound from the movie I would guess you had your Rebel going. Hope at least one of those will be posted. Looking forward to your Sierra shots. The CalTrans ones from last year are among my favorite plow pictures.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here we go from yesterday up on the Nevada east and north shore sides of Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Nevada DOT.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'm still not a fan of Peterbilt plows, but this NDOT Pete was moving some major snow. Now the 6x6 Paystar, I went nuts over!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Lake Tahoe Cat grader and an El Dorado County 4900


----------



## Plow Chaser

And now the Caltrans stuff. It was snowing so hard at some points it was almost worthless to take photos. But they did have out the new FWD blower. There was discussion about these maybe on some other site about FWD coming out with a new prototype blower that was designed especially for the Sierras. I do know that Caltrans was having a lot of problems with the Kodiak blowers. And you can see that the snow is so deep, even these 1000 HP blowers are having a hard time getting the snow over the banks. Lots of snow up there!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Caltans. Then I'm done!! Look for more stuff on my Youtube channel soon too!


----------



## Dan85

Great photos and video Ryan! 600" of snow is crazy, I couldn't imagine dealing with that much snow, absolutely incredible.

I especially love the CAT with the blower and tire chains - it just looks BAD!

When I saw this picture I assumed it was the side of a hill, but is it mostly just a snowbank?


----------



## WingPlow

Dan85;1272316 said:


> Great photos and video Ryan! 600" of snow is crazy, I couldn't imagine dealing with that much snow, absolutely incredible.
> 
> I especially love the CAT with the blower and tire chains - it just looks BAD!
> 
> When I saw this picture I assumed it was the side of a hill, but is it mostly just a snowbank?


judging by where the trees are.....i,m gonna say its probably a hill side but still a 
good amount of white stuff on it


----------



## crash444

Winter storm on 3-23-2011. 12 inches of snow on the road at 8:00am started snowing around 3:00am. It was heavy snow


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1272316 said:


> Great photos and video Ryan! 600" of snow is crazy, I couldn't imagine dealing with that much snow, absolutely incredible.
> 
> I especially love the CAT with the blower and tire chains - it just looks BAD!
> 
> When I saw this picture I assumed it was the side of a hill, but is it mostly just a snowbank?


It's a bit of both snowbank and tons of snow. That curve is usually half that height. Kirkwood ski resort has recorded 650" this season. And there's more snow on the way!


----------



## Plow Chaser

A few more videos of yesterday's adventure.


----------



## Bones357

Ryan,

I was watching one of your NYSDOT videos and you were having a conversation with a female passenger.

I was laughing out loud because it sounded just like me and my wife, even down to the "Watch where you're going! There's a car next to us!":laughing:


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1272378 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I was watching one of your NYSDOT videos and you were having a conversation with a female passenger.
> 
> I was laughing out loud because it sounded just like me and my wife, even down to the "Watch where you're going! There's a car next to us!":laughing:


Well it was my mom and I was driving her Jeep. And when they say you marry a woman like your mother, my wife would be sounding the same!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Found this on Flickr today. I can remember when they had this truck all painted up like this sitting in front of the Villages largest business, Union Fork and Hoe.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5561078281


----------



## Len90

AWESOME pictures of videos. Definitely well worth the wait. That Pete with a wing actually looks pretty good. Also, is there any reason why the graders don't plow with plow up front?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1272556 said:


> AWESOME pictures of videos. Definitely well worth the wait. That Pete with a wing actually looks pretty good. Also, is there any reason why the graders don't plow with plow up front?


Those front blades on the graders look similar, or are, Craig dozer/backfill blades. Not regular plows.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len90;1272556 said:


> AWESOME pictures of videos. Definitely well worth the wait. That Pete with a wing actually looks pretty good. Also, is there any reason why the graders don't plow with plow up front?


They do when pushing the deep snow, but they use the grader blade to cut the hardpack that bonds to the road. Graders are everywhere in the Sierras. I'd be willing to be the ratio of graders to truck plows is 1:1.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;1272583 said:


> Those front blades on the graders look similar, or are, Craig dozer/backfill blades. Not regular plows.


They are Henke I believe.

http://www.henkemfg.com/pdfs/printrs/HDDB12.pdf


----------



## DareDog

Bones357;1272378 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I was watching one of your NYSDOT videos and you were having a conversation with a female passenger.
> 
> I was laughing out loud because it sounded just like me and my wife, even down to the "Watch where you're going! There's a car next to us!":laughing:


:laughing::laughing: i just watched that one,


----------



## crazy88

Illinois Department of Transportation W276

















[/URL]

I was driving in Woodstock and saw a truck sitting in the yard and it turned out to be a brand new western star. IDOT has mostly International trucks, so this is pretty rare. I wonder if these are replacing all the Autocars & Paystars that are rusting out.


----------



## crazy88

Cook County Highway Department Autocar probably waiting to be junked







[/URL]

Illinois Department of Transportation Autocar out of Gurnee







[/URL]


----------



## man4054

Nice photos of those Illinois trucks. That yellow autocar trucks still looks in good condition, too bad that they are junking it


----------



## t800

*New Plow Truck*

New Plow Truck that I will be running at Work. Photo's taken at the Hard Hat Expo at Syracuse, NY on March 9th & 10th, 2011. Truck will also be a the Equip. show in Rochester, NY on April 6th.

2011 Kenworth T800. 
C13 Cat. 420 Horse,
Allison 6 speed Automatic. 
46,000 rears on Kenworth 8 bag air ride
22,000 front axle
Henderson 15' Stainless Steel dump box, Asphalt Munibody II, center front discharge
Henderson 11' Stainless one way front plow 63" discharge
Henderson 11' Stainless full hydraulic wing
Dickey-John Control Point salt spreader controls

Far cry from the old Sterling/Tenco! I'll post more later, paul.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice K-Whopper. I have never sean many Kenworths with plows.


----------



## t800

*Another New Kenworth*

This is Waterloo's new Kenworth (Waterloo, NY). They have had it 2-3 months now. They are one the the towns that border the town I work for (Geneva). Very similar to the one I run. They turn as tight as the old Sterling 6 wheeler's we were running! Ride a lot better to.

2011 Kenworth T800 High Hood
430 Horse Cummins
Allison 6 speed Automatic
46,000 rears
Henderson Stainless Dump box w/ center discharge rear sander
Henderson Stainless plows.

Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

t800;1272811 said:


> Far cry from the old Sterling/Tenco! I'll post more later, paul.


LOL No offense but, you don't know what an old truck is. My uncle used to drive a 1973 Ford L8000 untill last Winter. He now drives a 1991 Ford L9000 wheeler and he thinks it's like a Cadillac compared to the old L8000.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plows at the Slatedale shed.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Sterling in action.


----------



## Dan85

Crazy88 -

Nice photos, quite a mix of trucks! That Western Star looks awesome. 

T800 - 
That is one sweet rig you have there! One question about the Waterloo KW - any idea what the plates are for on the plow? I haven't seen that before.

Also, can you point me the the right direction for any info on the equipment show in Rochester? I missed out on the hardhat expo in Syracuse, but Rochester is a little closer and I might be able to swing that. 

- Dan


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack Granite.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack


----------



## Plow Chaser

Wow, awesome pics all around!! That T800 is pretty slick. Seems like Henderson has taken over the NY market.


----------



## j-man5.0

JIM SHERRY;1272893 said:


> PennDOT Sterling in action.


Wow thats a rare one, 99% of pdot sterlings are single axles. What county did you spot that one in?


----------



## Dan85

Picked the low hanging fruit, so here's some trucks from Tracey - not sure where they're going though.

Tracey Road Equipment in Syracuse


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1272946 said:


> Picked the low hanging fruit, so here's some trucks from Tracey - not sure where they're going though.
> 
> Tracey Road Equipment in Syracuse


That is a wicked nice Western Star.


----------



## t800

*Rochester Equipment Show*

Dan85,

Are you reffering to the plates on the bottom of the wing of Waterloo's truck? If so, they are just two blocks that the wing is setting on. All of their trucks are parked this way, with blocks under the wings. Not sure why they do that.

As for the show. It is at the Rochester Dome arena at the faigrounds, off of 15A, just north of 253. I've attached a link to the fairground site. The show is on thier list of events. April 6th. You can email me direct if you need more info.. ([email protected])

http://www.fairandexpocenter.org/

Thanks, paul.


----------



## NYSDOT

Shaker Road in Albany, NY found online


----------



## NYSDOT

NYSDOT plows clearing Rt 20. near Stuyvesant Plaza in Albany, NY. Found online


----------



## NYSDOT

NYSDOT blower and Mack Granite removing snow. Found online


----------



## NYSDOT

Town of Brutus, NY. Found online


----------



## NYSDOT

Town of Marcellus, NY DPW. Found online.


----------



## NYSDOT

City of Syracuse DPW. Found Online


----------



## mercer_me

It seams like they like Internations and Macks down in New York. In Maine you hardly ever se any Macks with plows. It's mostly Ford L series, GMC Topkicks and Internationals.


----------



## 2004F550

Wow  those T800's..there are a couple single axle versions around here but nothing with the wings and all


----------



## Dan85

t800;1273044 said:


> Dan85,
> 
> Are you referring to the plates on the bottom of the wing of Waterloo's truck? If so, they are just two blocks that the wing is setting on. All of their trucks are parked this way, with blocks under the wings. Not sure why they do that.
> 
> As for the show. It is at the Rochester Dome arena at the faigrounds, off of 15A, just north of 253. I've attached a link to the fairground site. The show is on their list of events. April 6th. You can email me direct if you need more info..
> 
> http://www.fairandexpocenter.org/
> 
> Thanks, paul.


Thanks Paul, that was the only link to the show I could find myself. Looks like it might be something interesting to go to  I have never been to that or the HardHat expo in Syracuse.

On the wing and the plow face, there is stainless steel skin(?) attached to the face of the plow - rectangles on the wing and just seems on the front plow. It reminds me of how a fighter plane ( like an F-16) skin would look. I had not seen that before and I was curious about it's purpose.


----------



## Dan85

Erie County Autocars

Today as I was putting fuel in the truck on Delaware, out of the corner of my eye I noticed an Erie County Autocar drive by; it was all washed and cleaned. I chalked it up to an anomaly; perhaps they took it out for a spin to get the dust off the hood from sitting all winter. Frustrated that I couldn't get a photo of it, I drove away dejected. As I was sitting at the light contemplating my photographic misfortune, I looked in my rear-view mirror and noticed ANOTHER ONE drive by the gas station. It was then that I decided it was worth checking out. After I got my camera and went off on a related errand in that general direction, I came across the Erie county garage on Military and saw a few older trucks. There were 2 old Autocar dumps, 1 Autocar/Volvo Flatbed, and another newer Autocar Dump along with a Ford C series line painter. So I'm guessing that Erie county is sending some of it's older fleet to auction - not sure why else all that old equipment would all wind up at that yard.

Here's a few pictures of what they had. The second Autocar was acutally towed to the shop.




























On an Autocar side note, I came across a small fleet of Autocars still actively working. Their tags and regs appeared current. Can you guess the name of the company......Autocar Trucking! I know it's not plow related, but pretty neat!


----------



## crazy88

More pics Ive taken of newer IDOT trucks


----------



## JIM SHERRY

j-man5.0;1272917 said:


> Wow thats a rare one, 99% of pdot sterlings are single axles. What county did you spot that one in?


Idont know what county that Sterling PennDOT was in, I found the photo somewhere online.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT plow found online.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo found online,dont remember where it was at.


----------



## MassHighway23

JIM SHERRY;1273250 said:


> Another photo found online,dont remember where it was at.


 Those IDOT lightbars are just out of control! also what kind of plows are on that 2nd Kenworth?

And Congrats! 300 pages!


----------



## MassHighway23

http://www.arrowheadequipment.com/gallery_category.aspx?cat_id=11
Here's a bunch of Tenco stuff from arrowhead equipment in Albany, NY...


----------



## t800

Dan85,

Sorry, my bad. thought you meant the blocks under the wing. 

Its not just a stainless skin on the front plow and wing. The entire plow and wing blade assembly's are stainless. The rectangles & lines you see are heat marks showing through from the backside from welding the wing and plow together. The Henderson All Stainless plows and dump box (plow frame, hitch, and wing posts are powder coated steel) were actually no more than a Tenco set-up made from regular steel. That made it a no brain-er for the town. Our tenco stuff was pretty well rusted out and shot after only 8 years. We run straight salt. 

Hope to see you at the show, paul. Thumbs Up


----------



## BillyRgn

MassHighway23;1273254 said:


> Those IDOT lightbars are just out of control!
> 
> And Congrats! 300 pages!


I think the guy that spec's those trucks out must have a serious strobe fetish. They are probably spending at least $1,500 more than they need to per truck going with those bars. But hey it must look pretty cool in action


----------



## NYSDOT

NYSDOT plowing


----------



## NYSDOT

Town of Mayfield, NY. 2009 International Paystar powered by a cummings motor. Found online.


----------



## NYSDOT

Town of Aurora, NY plow line-up. Found online


----------



## crazy88

BillyRgn;1273276 said:


> I think the guy that spec's those trucks out must have a serious strobe fetish. They are probably spending at least $1,500 more than they need to per truck going with those bars. But hey it must look pretty cool in action


Haha Yeah, IDOT has had massive lightbars since the mid 80s at least. The city of Chicago and most of the local towns have full lightbars too. Its nice because they are really easy to spot for photo ops, and they just look awesome when they are lit up.


----------



## mercer_me

NYSDOT;1273330 said:


> Town of Aurora, NY plow line-up. Found online


I know I sound crazy. But, if I drove for that town I would want to drive that Ford down on the end. I just realy like them old Fords.


----------



## ABES

Gotta love the old autocars last one I drove (believe it was a '77 with a Detroit) was an absolute tank.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1273233 said:


> On an Autocar side note, I came across a small fleet of Autocars still actively working. Their tags and regs appeared current. Can you guess the name of the company......Autocar Trucking! I know it's not plow related, but pretty neat!


Autocar Trucking out of Syracuse? Right? I shot photos of their dumps many years ago. They had some nice DMs too. A buddy of mine knows the owner.


----------



## Dan85

t800;1273270 said:


> Dan85,
> 
> Its not just a stainless skin on the front plow and wing. The entire plow and wing blade assembly's are stainless. The rectangles & lines you see are heat marks showing through from the backside from welding the wing and plow together. The Henderson All Stainless plows and dump box (plow frame, hitch, and wing posts are powder coated steel) were actually no more than a Tenco set-up made from regular steel. That made it a no brain-er for the town. Our tenco stuff was pretty well rusted out and shot after only 8 years. We run straight salt.


That makes sense, thanks for the info Paul! I hope that I can make it to the show; if I do I'll definitely make sure to snap some pics of your truck on display!



Plow Chaser;1273377 said:


> Autocar Trucking out of Syracuse? Right? I shot photos of their dumps many years ago. They had some nice DMs too. A buddy of mine knows the owner.


Ah, I can't get anything past you! I was hoping I had found a yard you missed. I snapped a few pics of the Ford and old NYSDOT International he had for sale out by the main road, when I went around back I saw the line up of Autocars. Looks like he has a few more plows inside the fence.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I think you are following my trails Dan!! I've got photos of that old NYSDOT IH S series as well! There's a few yards in that same area that had a bunch of old NYSDOT stuff. Keep on this path Danielson!


----------



## NYSDOT

Town of Kingsbury


----------



## NYSDOT

Town of Huron, ON. 1999 Volvo Tandem


----------



## NYSDOT

NYSDOT Found online.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1273349 said:


> I know I sound crazy. But, if I drove for that town I would want to drive that Ford down on the end. I just realy like them old Fords.


My town is getting rid of one of two of their Ford L8000s. The Ford they are getting rid of is a '91... the oldest truck in the fleet, and they'll be replacing it with an International. After that, only one Ford L8000, a '95, will be remaining. The rest are Internationals. So it'll be five Internationals and one Ford.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1273613 said:


> My town is getting rid of one of two of their Ford L8000s. The Ford they are getting rid of is a '91... the oldest truck in the fleet, and they'll be replacing it with an International. After that, only one Ford L8000, a '95, will be remaining. The rest are Internationals. So it'll be five Internationals and one Ford.


I know trucks get old and are not worth keeping any more. But, it's sad to se them old Fords go. The good thing is people like my uncle buy them and use them for another 10 years or so.


----------



## Bones357

t800;1272811 said:


> New Plow Truck that I will be running at Work. Photo's taken at the Hard Hat Expo at Syracuse, NY on March 9th & 10th, 2011. Truck will also be a the Equip. show in Rochester, NY on April 6th.
> 
> 2011 Kenworth T800.
> C13 Cat. 420 Horse,
> Allison 6 speed Automatic.
> 46,000 rears on Kenworth 8 bag air ride
> 22,000 front axle
> Henderson 15' Stainless Steel dump box, Asphalt Munibody II, center front discharge
> Henderson 11' Stainless one way front plow 63" discharge
> Henderson 11' Stainless full hydraulic wing
> Dickey-John Control Point salt spreader controls


You lucky dog!

Beautiful truck!Thumbs Up


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1273618 said:


> I know trucks get old and are not worth keeping any more. But, it's sad to se them old Fords go. The good thing is people like my uncle buy them and use them for another 10 years or so.


After buying the '95 L8000, they were planning on purchasing another in the future to replace an old International, but as you know, the L8000's became no more. So in '00, they bought an International S2554. The '95 Ford actually rolled at one point, and they decided to do a lot of repair to the truck. They like them... good visibility, the trucks are set high, great plow trucks. The '91 is set up with an Everest one-way plow and patrol wing, and the '95 is set up with a Champion one-way plow & patrol wing. The past Highway Superintendent wasn't big on maintenance, so the old '91 has quite a bit of dump body rust... even the wing blade has holes through it. With the Highway superintendent they have now, they sand down and re-paint the truck frames every year in the early fall. Same with the plows and plow frames.

At least with the new Internationals, they're going back with benching wing systems instead of the patrol wing systems. After the '91 L8000, they'll be replacing a '94 International S2554. They have the same exact set-ups... Everest one-ways & patrol wings, and Fontaine SS spreaders.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Ford L9000 for Mercer_Me


----------



## Winter Land Man

The same guy who owns that L9000 bought a L8000... but it s*it the bed last year after two years of contract plowing. It was an old NHDOT truck. He then bought an Intnernational 4900, another former NHDOT truck, but that one s*it the bed in the middle of the plowing season.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Is that a rear mount wing on that Ford in NH?? Seems odd for that part of the country.


----------



## santaclause

mercer_me;1273349 said:


> I know I sound crazy. But, if I drove for that town I would want to drive that Ford down on the end. I just realy like them old Fords.


International for me thanks those new workstars are nice trucks I have drove a few Prostar tractors that we have at work and they are very nice trucks ,I have always liked Internationals


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey Ryan, Is there any difference in the rear mount (mid mount) and front mount wing systems? all the pictures i have seen make it appear to just be a east coast vs west coast thing.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1273831 said:


> After buying the '95 L8000, they were planning on purchasing another in the future to replace an old International, but as you know, the L8000's became no more. So in '00, they bought an International S2554. The '95 Ford actually rolled at one point, and they decided to do a lot of repair to the truck. They like them... good visibility, the trucks are set high, great plow trucks. The '91 is set up with an Everest one-way plow and patrol wing, and the '95 is set up with a Champion one-way plow & patrol wing. The past Highway Superintendent wasn't big on maintenance, so the old '91 has quite a bit of dump body rust... even the wing blade has holes through it. With the Highway superintendent they have now, they sand down and re-paint the truck frames every year in the early fall. Same with the plows and plow frames.
> 
> At least with the new Internationals, they're going back with benching wing systems instead of the patrol wing systems. After the '91 L8000, they'll be replacing a '94 International S2554. They have the same exact set-ups... Everest one-ways & patrol wings, and Fontaine SS spreaders.


Them Fords do make excelent plow trucks. The visibility compared to Internationals is just so much better it's not eaven funny. The only truck I have sean with better visibility then a Ford L Series is a GMC Topkick. From what I have sean, the Fords don't rust as fast as the Internationals.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1273865 said:


> Is that a rear mount wing on that Ford in NH?? Seems odd for that part of the country.


Yep... used to be the usual set-up on the NHDOT's older Internationals for a while. I think they supplied those plows and wings to contractors... some contractors still have them on their trucks. I think they're Henderson. The trucks that plowed the highways always had front mount wings. After, in the late 90's, the DOT trucks had Larochelle set-ups, or Frink (if the truck had double wings). Now it's mostly Tenco.

Check out http://www.edsanders.com/highway/roadcrew.htm to see some of NHDOT's trucks in the 90's.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1273922 said:


> Hey Ryan, Is there any difference in the rear mount (mid mount) and front mount wing systems? all the pictures i have seen make it appear to just be a east coast vs west coast thing.


I thought it was more of a regional thing, but after seeing all this NH DOT stuff, I guess it's not. I know Frink snowplows made a mid mount wing way back in the 30s or 40s. You do see the majority of the mid and rear mount wings in the midwest and west. I would assume it's for visibility and differing terrain.


----------



## vplow

I would add to what Plowchaser said re: mid mount vs front mount, that the need to bench and push back is a factor. The mid-mount wings are more or less just a patrol wing, not much good in a place where benching up higher than a couple feet, or shoving a hgh back back with a V or a big funnel, are anything close to regular occurrences.

And yes, they're pretty rare in the east. I've seen some old pics from like the 30s and 40s and they had them then, although at least some of them had full posts at the rear too so they could be used to push back and bench more. 

Always seemed to be like it must be tough visibility wise to run a rear-mount wing, just wathcing it do its thing in the mirror.


----------



## ponderosa

winter land man is your town putting that truck out to bid if they are what town is it and can i get the information thanks


----------



## vplow

That WS looks a lot like some of the ones Delaware County has



Dan85;1272946 said:


> Picked the low hanging fruit, so here's some trucks from Tracey - not sure where they're going though.
> 
> Tracey Road Equipment in Syracuse


----------



## vplow

crazy88;1273339 said:


> Haha Yeah, IDOT has had massive lightbars since the mid 80s at least. The city of Chicago and most of the local towns have full lightbars too. Its nice because they are really easy to spot for photo ops, and they just look awesome when they are lit up.


The extra $1500 for the lightbars is chump change when they're buying big AWD trucks that even DOT's in states that get a bunch more snow AND have hills don't spend the money on! I guess maybe I can see having a few around for pushing back or dealing with drifting but from what's been posted I'm under the impression there are a whole bunch of them?


----------



## Winter Land Man

ponderosa;1274213 said:


> winter land man is your town putting that truck out to bid if they are what town is it and can i get the information thanks


I don't ever see things being "put out" to bid, but I know once in a while they do. The trucks are usually out before you know they've been replaced. A lot of towns end up with them. Some town employees, or officials, do as well. The chief mechanic ended up with a nice Dodge D350... probably did the maintenance on it before he bid/bought it.

I know Newport buys International's from S.G. Reed's in Claremont... but I've never seen them trade a truck in.


----------



## vplow

JIM SHERRY;1273250 said:


> Another photo found online,dont remember where it was at.


That is Nova Scotia DOT's logo on that FWD and Osh. GREAT find!!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1274125 said:


> I thought it was more of a regional thing, but after seeing all this NH DOT stuff, I guess it's not. I know Frink snowplows made a mid mount wing way back in the 30s or 40s. You do see the majority of the mid and rear mount wings in the midwest and west. I would assume it's for visibility and differing terrain.


I think it was just a phase NHDOT went through. I think it was like in '89 when they started buying International S1754's or S1954's with those set-up's. The wings on them would raise like a front plow would. It'd raise only like twelve - sixteen inches, so they couldm't bench too much. It all relied on speed for them... go fast... throw the snow further out... less of a snow bank. And the wings would not go against the truck, so when raised, they'd still be out as much as when they were on the ground. But the trucks NHDOT used on the Highways had regular wing systems and sometimes the well-known Frink wing systems with the angle iron over the cabs, mostly if the truck had double wings.


----------



## crazy88

vplow;1274241 said:


> The extra $1500 for the lightbars is chump change when they're buying big AWD trucks that even DOT's in states that get a bunch more snow AND have hills don't spend the money on! I guess maybe I can see having a few around for pushing back or dealing with drifting but from what's been posted I'm under the impression there are a whole bunch of them?


good point. That western star is the first AWD IDOT plow ive seen thats not from the 1980s. I thought they pretty much killed those off because you never see the Autocars or Paystars being used except in extreme blizzards or as arrow board/attenuator trucks. .


----------



## NJjunior973

1953 walter...?


----------



## born2farm

Here are some pictures I took this year. The first is my towns small fleet. They also run a backhoe and a bobcat not pictured. The last two are of the township grader passing in front of my house pushing back banks.


----------



## MassHighway23

The BEST show ever! Finally something about plows! Utah DOT... The sad thing is i think they cut in from TV, but maybe they'll put it back on, anyway here's the link for Snow Men's Home page! http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/snow-men/


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1275005 said:


> The BEST show ever! Finally something about plows! Utah DOT... The sad thing is i think they cut in from TV, but maybe they'll put it back on, anyway here's the link for Snow Men's Home page! http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/snow-men/


It's too bad they don't at least offer the shows online - if they're not going to finish the season, I don't see what they have to lose by putting them online.

Town of Tonawanda

Buffalo News










NYS DOT

Buffalo News










City of Buffalo

Buffalo News










Village of Depew

Buffalo News


----------



## mercer_me

I wish I had got pictures of the CAT 928G that I saw sliding down a hill today. It was wicked slipery today.

I did get a video of a stuck single axle International and another single axle International pulling it out.


----------



## mercer_me

I took this video yesterday. It's a stuck single axle International plow truck being pulled out with another single axel International plow truck. The driver was backing up and slid into the ditch becouse it was so slippery yesterday.


----------



## mercer_me

The view from the pasenger's seat in the 1991 Ford L9000.


----------



## IDOTPlowChaser

*Drift anyone?*

Pardon the junk in the second and fifth shots. The first to rigs are pics of a township rig going through the addition slamming a 3' drift in front of our house. BTW our house sits on a corner...Guess where all the snow from that drift ended up (our yard). The last three show IDOT operations two days after the storm. The had a work area set up and parked the trucks sideways on the road. As they were cycling through, they would wing the shoulders back. That storm dropped 16.7" in 24 hr. Oh yeah... 50 MPH wind. More to come as I sort through my pics.


----------



## mercer_me

IDOTPlowChaser;1275249 said:


> View attachment 96723


Is he stuck or just realy far over?


----------



## crazy88

nice IDOT pictures!


----------



## vplow

> you never see the Autocars or Paystars being used except in extreme blizzards or as arrow board/attenuator trucks. .


Your tax dollars at work???payup

If they're just using them for that they should just give them to someplace that actually needs a 4wd plow truck


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey, i was just thinking, remember that calander we were going to do? Is that going to happen, or did is already happen?


----------



## NJjunior973

Pretty cool snow plow history video i found. Very Interesting


----------



## BillyRgn

NJjunior973;1275943 said:


> Pretty cool snow plow history video i found. Very Interesting


Now that is some OLD IRON and wood!! Boy how some stuff has evolved.


----------



## Dan85

NJjunior973;1275943 said:


> Pretty cool snow plow history video i found. Very Interesting


Great Find! Looks like a very interesting museum. Plus, it looks like the Pelletiers are only about an hour or so north, so you could totally check out their restaurant and shop - sounds like a good trip Thumbs Up

http://www.colemuseum.org/gallery.php?gallery_id=11


----------



## lakeeffect

Oshkosh out working on this nice April day

http://centralny.ynn.com/content/top_stories/538965/tug-hill-sees-snow/


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found online*

The end of another season


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1275929 said:


> Hey, i was just thinking, remember that calander we were going to do? Is that going to happen, or did is already happen?


I hope we can get this thing going. Someone just has to volunteer to spearhead it. Possibly upfront some cash to get them rolling too.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1276245 said:


> The end of another season


That's a realy nice picture.


----------



## Kuzanut

i think plow boss's last picture would make a great cover for the calender..


----------



## mercer_me

Kuzanut;1276687 said:


> i think plow boss's last picture would make a great cover for the calender..


It's a realy nice picture. But, the truck is very small in the picture. If the truck was closer it would be better IMO. It's still a very nice picture though.


----------



## crazy88

crazy88;1247604 said:


>


Sorry about the repost but here are my submissions for a calendar. I took these around Christmas time in Almont Colorado near Taylor Park, the plows are Gunnison County Road & Bridge Division.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I for one think we should get this calendar discussion going again.


----------



## Len90

I love the calendar idea. Once again here is the link to all of my pictures that I have posted: http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/FDNYwiz/Snow Plows/


----------



## Plow Chaser

I know what photo July should be!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Costco can do calendars from 9.99 to 17.99.


----------



## Dan85

Glad to see interest in this idea again! I don't mind helping out, or even spearheading the project - it doesn't matter to me. 

________________________

My concerns about ordering in bulk, from Costco or Sams, and mailing to people are:

1. The Person ordering will have to front the money 
(I'm sure people won't want to pay in advance) 

2. The calender will ship twice which means extra money
(once to you and once to the final recipient. You will need to add a few bucks for an envelope and shipping to the final recipient so you're probably pretty close to $16 for the calender.)

3. If people back out you're left holding extra calenders

________________________

Beyond that, I think we should do an April to April Calender. They allow you to do that, and it would be a nice way to close out the plow season - when the snow melts your plow calender arrives to tide you over until next winter!

_________________________

How many people are interested?
What is the limit you will pay?


----------



## Dan85

1. I'm interested in 3 Calenders (1 for me, 2 other for gifts to other equipment nuts)
2. I would pay up to $20 per calender.


----------



## mercer_me

I would also be interested in a calender and I know my cousins would also be interested if they had a picture of one of there trucks in it.


----------



## Dan85

I would also like to pitch another idea to you guys.

Realistically, we probably do not have more than 12 people who are interested in the calender. Also, I would argue that group of people is where the bulk of the photos comes from.

SO - why not just give everyone who's interested a month to fill as they please. They can choose a layout and the pictures of their choice for their month. If we can't get enough people, we will give people multiple months.

Some of the more proficient posters who have expressed interest in the idea are:

*Plow Chaser

Len90

Crazy88

Dan85*

_________________________________________________________________________

Here are the possible layouts. You would just select your layout and select your accompanying photos and text.










_________________________________________________________________________

What do you guys think?


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1277249 said:


> I would also like to pitch another idea to you guys.
> 
> Realistically, we probably do not have more than 12 people who are interested in the calender. Also, I would argue that group of people is where the bulk of the photos comes from.
> 
> SO - why not just give everyone who's interested a month to fill as they please. They can choose a layout and the pictures of their choice for their month. If we can't get enough people, we will give people multiple months.
> 
> Some of the more proficient posters who have expressed interest in the idea are:
> 
> *Plow Chaser
> 
> Len90
> 
> Crazy88
> 
> Dan85*
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Here are the possible layouts. You would just select your layout and select your accompanying photos and text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'm interested!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

*Plow Chaser

Len90

Crazy88

Dan85

MassHighway23*


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1277298 said:


> Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:
> 
> *Plow Chaser
> 
> Len90
> 
> Crazy88
> 
> Dan85
> 
> MassHighway23*


If you guys don't mind I would also like a month.


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

*Plow Chaser

Len90

Crazy88

Dan85

MassHighway23

mercer_me*


----------



## Plow Chaser

Count me to help out however I can. I don't know if there is a site that would us to design the calendar and then be able to go in individually and order our own. I'll check and see what Shutterfly has to offer.


----------



## IDOTPlowChaser

Awsome pictures of IDOT rigs Crazy88


----------



## IDOTPlowChaser

mercer me,

He was really far over. It is a bit of an illusian because there is a hill and the road slants down on a small grade. Not sure how much, but the hill creates a 5' to 6' change frome the road to the yard.


----------



## LunchBox

I'd buy one, and when you mean have your own month what exactly does that mean? We pick the pictures?


----------



## man4054

I would like to have a month page


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

*Plow Chaser

Len90

Crazy88

Dan85

MassHighway23

mercer_me

man4054*



LunchBox;1277350 said:


> I'd buy one, and when you mean have your own month what exactly does that mean? We pick the pictures?


If we have 12 people or less that are interested in having their photos in the Calender, everyone can have their own month and pick their own photos for that month. Some calendar formats allow for multiple photos instead of just one photo, so you could have 1 to 6 of your photos on the calendar. (See the attached picture for possible formats)

If we have more than 12 people interested, we will figure out how to fit everyone in.

I understand this is kind of a heavy-handed way of doing the calendar - no voting for specific photos and some people may not get it, but for our first calender we need to just get something out there. Next year we should be a little more flexible as we work out the kinks.

Right now we just need to figure out who wants to contribute.

*Wednesday April 13th will be the deadline for people to sign up to contribute.*

You don't need to commit to buying, you're just committing to providing photos to the calendar. After that we will figure out how to divide people into months and who will get what month. After we get our photos in we can figure out pricing and go from there. I'm leaning towards having Sams club print up a run, and shipping should be about $5 via USPS. But we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

Ideally I would like to have these things out by May, but I make no promises.

- Dan

Possible Formats you could pick for your month.


----------



## t800

*Calender*

I would be glad to contribute a photo(s) of my new rig for the calender! Let me know when and how.

Thanks!

Paul, 
Town of Geneva


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

* (1) Plow Chaser

(2 ) Len90

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me

(7) man4054

(8) T800

(9)

(10)

(11)

(12)

*


----------



## granitefan713

I'd be happy to contribute, and am definitely interested in buying a calendar!


----------



## MassHighway23

So, would we e-mail our pics to the person in charge and have them put it together?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another idea to toss around for the calendar is for each of the twelve months, assign one person to provide their "best" photo for that month and just make it one truck per month. I do like the layout of multiple photos, but I wonder if they'd be too small?? Also the vertical pictures probably won't work too well. Everything would need to be rectangular in nature.


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

*(1) Plow Chaser

(2 ) Len90

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me

(7) man4054

(8) T800

(9) granitefan713

(10)

(11)

(12)*

Yes, eventually you will e-mail your pictures and format selection to me and I will upload them to whichever site we decide to use for printing the calendars. I will definitely let you guys know when to send the pictures.

In regards to the multiple pictures, I understand that the smaller pictures may not come out as well. So, I might order one proof calendar to review before I place the order for all of them. If I find the smaller photos to be less than satisfactory, I will just make it one truck a month (as plow chaser suggested) and I will just take whichever 'A' picture you have.

So, we have 3 more spots guys! A few of our veterans haven't chimed in yet, I'm hoping to hear from you.

Have you been going through your photos?

- Dan


----------



## Len90

I am really happy to see this project getting off the ground. I feel that we should have an agreed upon layout/format just to keep it professional looking. It would look a bit awkward to me if each month had a different layout. Secondly, are we allowed to publish these photos? I know photo laws allow you to take pictures of anything on a public road in full public view. However, how do the laws work with publishing the pictures? Is it similar to just posting them on the web?


----------



## DareDog

i would interested in a month,


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:
*
(1) Plow Chaser

(2 ) Len90

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me

(7) man4054

(8) T800

(9) granitefan713

(10) DareDog

(11)

(12)
*



Len90;1277537 said:


> I am really happy to see this project getting off the ground. I feel that we should have an agreed upon layout/format just to keep it professional looking. It would look a bit awkward to me if each month had a different layout. Secondly, are we allowed to publish these photos? I know photo laws allow you to take pictures of anything on a public road in full public view. However, how do the laws work with publishing the pictures? Is it similar to just posting them on the web?


As far as the legality of publishing our photos, I would say that since we all took these photos ourselves and agreed to use them, then we're ok. Furthermore, since it's a not-for-profit venture, I think we're safe - it might have been a different story if we were looking to turn a profit on these calendars. I do have one thought on this though, let's try to keep people's faces out of the calendars; so no photos of the plow drivers or passengers themselves since they didn't consent. I do have a source for photoshop though, so we _might_ be able to correct that if you have one with a face in it.



Len90;1277537 said:


> I feel that we should have an agreed upon layout/format just to keep it professional looking.


I trimmed the layout options down to the most practical six. For now, I'm going to keep the option of different formats open. There are two reasons I'm going to allow multiple pictures:

*1.* If we have more than 12 people interested, we will split a month so that it has 2-3 photos from different posters - that way no one gets left out. This is my primary reason.

*2. *If you have two different pictures that compliment each other, then a multiple photo format would work well. For instance a front and a back shot of a plow truck.

Below are the revised formats (1-6) and a sample of using two photos versus one. The photos are different, yet similar. Just imagine those two photos were taken by different people for the sake of this argument.


----------



## Kuzanut

I'm interested in purchasing a calendar.


----------



## pushinpaul

I want one too!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan I like it!


----------



## James D

*Placer County plows at Tahoe City Calif.*

Plow Chaser's land...

Placer County DOT yard, Tahoe City CA








On the right in the pic, in the distance, is the last of the Clark graders in this yard. Used to be all Clarks and Austin-Westerns. The funny thing is, the Clarks peel ice pack off pavement better that the new Cats... just a lot slower.










There are two Larue's and another Norland out of the pic, to the left.









Cheers, JD


----------



## BillyRgn

I will also be interested in buying one, also just brain storming here, but what will go on the cover, I wonder if we could get some one to sponsor the calendar (like plowsite).


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ahhh yes, been to that Placer County yard many times!! They got rid of those Clarks pretty fast. Just a few years ago that's all they had there.


----------



## crazy88

wow those are some nice grader pictures!


----------



## Len90

BillyRgn;1277695 said:


> I will also be interested in buying one, also just brain storming here, but what will go on the cover, I wonder if we could get some one to sponsor the calendar (like plowsite).


Cover should probably be either a single snow plow picture or a collage of multiple snow plow pictures from all the contributors.

So long as we are doing this not for profit that I'm good. I'll make sure the pictures I choose have no faces. I think that is a fair rule.


----------



## James D

Plow Chaser;1277703 said:


> Ahhh yes, been to that Placer County yard many times!! They got rid of those Clarks pretty fast. Just a few years ago that's all they had there.


The previous super at Tahoe, now bumped up to Auburn, was here this winter plowing in the Clark. The joke was, the guys here said, the only reason the Clark was still here is that he couldn't run the Cats (...young guys saying that...) The Cats are most ex-El Dorado Co, El Dorado gave them back at the end of the lease and has Deere's now.

Tahoe City Caltrans has a huge new Schmit, brand new last year I think. Haven't seen it yet when I had a camera with me.

cheers, JD


----------



## Plow Chaser

James D;1277778 said:


> The previous super at Tahoe, now bumped up to Auburn, was here this winter plowing in the Clark. The joke was, the guys here said, the only reason the Clark was still here is that he couldn't run the Cats (...young guys saying that...) The Cats are most ex-El Dorado Co, El Dorado gave them back at the end of the lease and has Deere's now.
> 
> Tahoe City Caltrans has a huge new Schmit, brand new last year I think. Haven't seen it yet when I had a camera with me.
> 
> cheers, JD


I know the Tahoe City yard has some old Schmit, and they have one of the FWD blowers painted in yellow.

Have you gone over to the Town of Truckee's yard? I've been wanting to, but still have yet to. I know they have some pretty nice 4x4 Paystars.


----------



## James D

Plow Chaser;1277838 said:


> I know the Tahoe City yard has some old Schmit, and they have one of the FWD blowers painted in yellow.
> 
> Have you gone over to the Town of Truckee's yard? I've been wanting to, but still have yet to. I know they have some pretty nice 4x4 Paystars.


I haven't looked a Truckee's, I'll go by in a day or two.


----------



## WilliamOak

Algonquin Twp, IL


----------



## LunchBox

I'll come up with a picture. For my own month


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

*(1) Plow Chaser

(2 ) Len90

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me

(7) man4054

(8) T800

(9) granitefan713

(10) DareDog

(11) LunchBox

(12A)

(12B)

(12C)*

Just a reminder guys, the sign-up window closes tomorrow.

The last month will be split with other posters if we have more than 1 person interested.

*The tentative order of events are:*

*I will assign months.*
- I will randomly assign months unless you _really _want a specific month.
- Any requests must be made public on this post, so that was it is common knowledge and I can't be accused of giving away the "good months" (is there even such a thing? lol)

*Photo submissions*
- I will put up a brief criteria post before I accept photos. 
- I will setup an e-mail account where you can send them to me.

*Calendar Start Date - 2011-12 OR 2012*
- Do we want a 2011-2012 May to May calendar or do we want a 2012 January to January calendar?
- I'm going with the May to May calendar so that we can do this after every winter, in April, and have a calendar to go for May. *If the majority wants a 2012 calendar, speak up and let me know. I'm fine either way.*

*Cover Photo*
- We will decide on a cover photo. We can open a separate voting thread if we decide to or if we get 13 participants, one will get the cover instead of a month.

*Calendar Name *
- Any ideas are welcome, feel free to post or PM them. I'm trying to avoid using the Plowsite name because they have not endorsed this project in any way.

*Submit order, receive proof copy*
- I will order 2 or 3 as a proof before I make any bulk orders.

*Sign-up, Order, Ship*
- I will see how many people are interested and order accordingly. Once I get them in I will ship them out as people get money to me. Most likely I will use Paypal and ship via USPS. If that is an issue, we will work something else out.
- I may also sell these through eBay if you're concerned about not having any recourse should I not follow through on the deal. I have 100% feedback as a buyer and seller.


----------



## mercer_me

I personaly think we should go with a January 2012 to January 2013 calender.


----------



## Len90

I agree with mercer. We should make it start in January 2012.

I also think we should try to prevent overlapping where two months focus on the same DOT or public works. My pictures are going to be NJ DOT.


----------



## DareDog

can i get October?


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1277953 said:


> I agree with mercer. We should make it start in January 2012.
> 
> I also think we should try to prevent overlapping where two months focus on the same DOT or public works. My pictures are going to be NJ DOT.


My pictures will be pictures of my uncle's trucks and equipment.


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

*(1) Plow Chaser

(2 ) Len90

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me

(7) man4054

(8) T800

(9) granitefan713

(10) DareDog - October

(11) LunchBox

(12A)

(12B)

(12C)*



Len90;1277953 said:


> I agree with mercer. We should make it start in January 2012.
> 
> I also think we should try to prevent overlapping where two months focus on the same DOT or public works. My pictures are going to be NJ DOT.


I will keep an eye out for the same departments and try to avoid having that. If we do run into that, I will space them out.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Personally I'd like to see a May to May calendar. This way we can get something up on the wall now!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hit me with July


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

*(1) Plow Chaser - July

(2 ) Len90

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me

(7) man4054

(8) T800

(9) granitefan713

(10) DareDog - October

(11) LunchBox

(12A)

(12B)

(12C)*


----------



## t800

May to May calender sounds good to me Dan.

paul. T800


----------



## James D

Plow Chaser;1277838 said:


> I know the Tahoe City yard has some old Schmit, and they have one of the FWD blowers painted in yellow.
> 
> Have you gone over to the Town of Truckee's yard? I've been wanting to, but still have yet to. I know they have some pretty nice 4x4 Paystars.


Plow Chaser,

My mistake! The yellow machine is a Wausau. The blower box looks like a Schmidt to me, and the machine is a little strange looking, so I figured that it was Euro and Schmidt. I still think that the blower box is Schmidt, but no one that I asked knows about that, one way or the other. If you haven't already posted pics or the machine, here are three. I should have recogonised that it looks like the Oshkosh(Wausau?) from Meyers Caltrans yard; that one is a lot older but has the same sort of motor-on-the-back 'dog house' on the back of the machine. 
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96939&stc=1&d=1302658498
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96940&stc=1&d=1302658498
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96941&stc=1&d=1302658498
What I was told: The machine belongs to the Truckee North yard, and that they didn't like it, and have been letting the Tahoe City yard use it.

The only International I saw at the Truckee Town yard is this one.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96942&stc=1&d=1302658498
I'll get more pictures of them, if you like.

Here is the (sort of) new Truckee sidewalk blower, I know that they were using it last winter. The Deer and Cat dealers have been demo-ing machines like this to us comercial contractors, for the last couple of years. There not quite ready yet, IMO.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96943&stc=1&d=1302658498

Cheers, JD


----------



## Plow Chaser

JD awesome man!! Yeah, that's the new one Caltrans is running. Thave have one in Meyers and Kingvale too. They are made by FWD and have the Wausau blowers on the front as you mentioned. I'm 99% positive that this is the first year Caltrans has had those new rigs. I was up in Tahoe during the last major storm and shot that beast going WB on 80. If you click back about 5-10 pages, you should be able to find some of the shots I took. Plus they are on my Hank's site.

And holy batwings on that Truckee IH!!! I still have never been to their yard, but great catch. And by all means, get more of their stuff. 

We will have to get together next season and do some plow hunting!! We have a place near Sunnyside that we go to often. Plus Northstar is my favorite place to ski, I"m always in the mountains.

Ryan


----------



## James D

Plow Chaser;1278019 said:


> JD awesome man!! Yeah, that's the new one Caltrans is running. Thave have one in Meyers and Kingvale too. They are made by FWD and have the Wausau blowers on the front as you mentioned. I'm 99% positive that this is the first year Caltrans has had those new rigs. I was up in Tahoe during the last major storm and shot that beast going WB on 80. If you click back about 5-10 pages, you should be able to find some of the shots I took. Plus they are on my Hank's site.
> 
> And holy batwings on that Truckee IH!!! I still have never been to their yard, but great catch. And by all means, get more of their stuff.
> 
> We will have to get together next season and do some plow hunting!! We have a place near Sunnyside that we go to often. Plus Northstar is my favorite place to ski, I"m always in the mountains.
> 
> Ryan


For sure! I just checked your pics of the FWD on 80.

The blower in the pics (the pics I posted, from Truckee North yard) was running last winter. One of the guys from TC, you'd know or recogonize him, old and skinny with a long grey beard, (I can say that, I'm old and not skinny with a long grey beard) , he was runnning it south on 89 north of Squaw at the start of the season last year, and tipped it over on it's side. The machine was still so new, the blue paint hadn't even worn off of the Pewags! That guy has given me a few hard times over the years, so I stopped and offered to help pull his machine out of the ditch, I was driving a small pick-up...

On the topic of the thread; here are a few pics of a Placer Co. Kodiak on Squaw Valley Rd, at the begining of April. The guy in the blower is the regular Squaw Valley plow operator, an A++ guy. The Placer Co guys in Squaw deserve medals for the work they did this winter.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96945&stc=1&d=1302667918
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96946&stc=1&d=1302667918
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96947&stc=1&d=1302667918

Cheeers, JD

PS: the Caltrans blower now at Emerald Bay, on the soiuth side, is a small Kodiak painted white, mini-Kodiak really short wheel base. The old Oshkosh isn't there this year. I'll take a pic next tine I'm going to So Lake.


----------



## man4054

April, if no else took it


----------



## mercer_me

I'll take January if it's not all ready taken.


----------



## Len90

I'll take Aug. if nobody else wants it.


----------



## MassHighway23

i don't really care, but are we going to split the money we make?


----------



## Len90

MassHighway23;1278092 said:


> i don't really care, but are we going to split the money we make?


I thought its not for profit as we are putting it together for fun. Cost of calendars and shipping would be the price you pay for a calendar... I would assume


----------



## MassHighway23

I agree! This is going to be ALOT of fun!


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:

*(1) Plow Chaser - July

(2 ) Len90 - August

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me - January 

(7) man4054 - April

(8) T800

(9) granitefan713

(10) DareDog - October

(11) LunchBox

(12A)

(12B)

(12C)
*



MassHighway23;1278092 said:


> i don't really care, but are we going to split the money we make?





Len90;1278098 said:


> I thought its not for profit as we are putting it together for fun. Cost of calendars and shipping would be the price you pay for a calendar... I would assume


Thanks Len, you are absolutely correct.

I am going to charge everyone the same rate for the calender and shipping (unless you order so many that it bumps up the shipping) I'm thinking about using flat-rate envelopes so everyone is charged the same, but I have no experience with flat rate mailing.

*Let me stress, I am not trying to make any money off of this project.* I will be using my own time to set everything up, my own gas to do all the running, and I will most likely front the money for the initial order so no one will have to pay before I have product in hand.

Now, if people want to purchase extra copies and sell them to their friends, I personally have no problem with that. And as long as no one else contributing has any issues with it, it's fine to order extras. Just don't send me an order for 200 calenders, lol.


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

I'll add a picture or 2 for a month can i have February?


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1278127 said:


> Thanks Len, you are absolutely correct.
> 
> I am going to charge everyone the same rate for the calender and shipping (unless you order so many that it bumps up the shipping) I'm thinking about using flat-rate envelopes so everyone is charged the same, but I have no experience with flat rate mailing.
> 
> *Let me stress, I am not trying to make any money off of this project.* I will be using my own time to set everything up, my own gas to do all the running, and I will most likely front the money for the initial order so no one will have to pay before I have product in hand.
> 
> Now, if people want to purchase extra copies and sell them to their friends, I personally have no problem with that. And as long as no one else contributing has any issues with it, it's fine to order extras. Just don't send me an order for 200 calenders, lol.


Thank You Dan. That's very generous of you.

I'll take 199 calenders.  HAHA J/K


----------



## Plow Chaser

Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelope is $4.95 and you can stuff up to 70 lbs in it!! I use flat rate all the time for Ebay and it's the best way to go. The Post Office supplies the envelopes for free.

And I hate to be the guy to bring this up and sound any certain way, but let's get good quality pics for this calendar. I know everyone posts really great shots, and let's keep that going for this. I know the last thing any of us want to do is pay for a calendar with grainy fuzzy pictures.


----------



## Dan85

Members who have expressed interest in the idea and want a month of their own:
*
(1) Plow Chaser - July

(2 ) Len90 - August

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me - January

(7) man4054 - April

(8) T800

(9) granitefan713

(10) DareDog - October

(11) LunchBox

(12A) 6.5 Chevy - February 

(12B)

(12C)*



Plow Chaser;1278131 said:


> Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelope is $4.95 and you can stuff up to 70 lbs in it!! I use flat rate all the time for Ebay and it's the best way to go. The Post Office supplies the envelopes for free.


That's the info I was looking for, Thanks Ryan!



6.5 Chevy;1278128 said:


> I'll add a picture or 2 for a month can i have February?


Hey 6.5 Chevy, I don't think I've seen you post in this thread before, so I'm just letting you know this is for pictures of highway plows that we take ourselves. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I didn't want you thinking it was for pick ups or whatever. So I'm tentatively putting you on the list. Post up some stuff and I'll give you the green light.


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

Ok here are the 2 i have the one is blurry so it wont work but i will post it anyway this is the one i had in mind

edit the first pic is the one i woud like it looks beter on my pc i can email it to you if you want


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

ok this better


----------



## man4054

I say to May to May. Also, do we need approval of what photos we can use? Does there have to be a plow on the truck, like if we took it during the summer


----------



## Dan85

man4054;1278152 said:


> I say to May to May. Also, do we need approval of what photos we can use? Does there have to be a plow on the truck, like if we took it during the summer


I'm going to write up some brief guidelines for photo submissions tomorrow and I'm also going to put together some examples of pictures that we can't use and why.

If you send me a photo that doesn't look good when we blow it up (like from a camera phone) I'm probably going to e-mail you back and tell you we can't use it. So yes, in a sense you will need approval. But again, as Plow Chaser mentioned, I think we all want the best calendar possible, so we're going to be a little picky. 

As far as the trucks not having plows on them, that's a good question. I had not considered that. Personally, I feel that since it's a plowing calendar, they should have a plow on. However, if it's a really interesting picture maybe we can include it.

How do you all feel about that?


----------



## man4054

I see what your saying. I dn't use a phone camera at all. I have a few nice photos of trucks without plows. Like if I did my month with half truck with lows and half without plows, would that be okay?


----------



## man4054

Like this photo, I really want to use. its a nice truck from Lacey NJ


----------



## Len90

I definitely want this calendar to look professional so I fully support the tough criteria for photos. I really think if the theme is plowing, the truck should be in some sort of winterized mode. My pictures come down to these three. Keep in mind I will be submitting unmarked full size versions. These are scaled down and marked:


























Anyone want to help me decide?


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1277574 said:


> I trimmed the layout options down to the most practical six. For now, I'm going to keep the option of different formats open. There are two reasons I'm going to allow multiple pictures:
> 
> *1.* If we have more than 12 people interested, we will split a month so that it has 2-3 photos from different posters - that way no one gets left out. This is my primary reason.
> 
> *2. *If you have two different pictures that compliment each other, then a multiple photo format would work well. For instance a front and a back shot of a plow truck.
> 
> Below are the revised formats (1-6) and a sample of using two photos versus one. The photos are different, yet similar. Just imagine those two photos were taken by different people for the sake of this argument.


I will probably go with 1, 2, or 6.

Can I have my writing be somthing along the lines of this this? -
Warren Brothers - Belgrade Maine Winter 2010 - 2011 Thanks for a great winter of plowing, Terry, Travis, Tim, Dave and Roger.


----------



## Plow Chaser

My thoughts are this...

Trucks without the actual plows attached should be allowed. They are still plow trucks and sometimes make for great photos without plows and wings on them. 

The photo submission should be submitted not only to Dan, but to this thread. A majority rules vote on whether or not the photo should be used. We'd have a certain date to submit the photos and then have a few days to then vote on that person's submission meets the "criteria."

What do you guys think?


----------



## Plow Chaser

And Len, we better see some of those awesome DSNY photos you have taken going into this calendar!!


----------



## Dan85

Here is the tentative list of participants and their chosen months.

If your month is in *RED* then that is the month you asked for.

I will wait until tomorrow evening *Thursday 4/14/2011* before I start assigning the remaining months, so you have until then to post up a request for a particular month.

*
(1) Plow Chaser - July

(2 ) Len90 - August

(3) Crazy88

(4) Dan85

(5) MassHighway23

(6) mercer_me - January

(7) man4054 - April

(8) T800

(9) granitefan713

(10) DareDog - October

(11) LunchBox

(12A) 6.5 Chevy - February 

(12B)

(12C)*

*A quick word about photos... *

Before we start posting up photos and formats, I will create a quick demonstration _tomorrow _ about what we're looking for to help guide you along. I will also be setting up the e-mail address for submissions as well.

Perhaps as people e-mail me their formats and submissions, I can post them up for review. _I really want to include everyone, but not all photos are going to display well when they are blown up. _ So I will do my best to work with you, but just be forewarned.

Remember, this isn't anything personal we just want to strive for the best. If for some reason your photo doesn't make the cut, take the constructive criticism and learn. Remember, photoshop can only do so much! 

*Plows on vs. Off *

So far it seems as though we're split (2 v 2) for allowing both trucks with and without plows. We need more people to chime in - this is your calendar too.


----------



## NJjunior973

Len90, i really like the first 2. NJDOT


----------



## Plow Chaser

I also think too that the writing for the photos should be brief and simple. Basically the Town/DPW/DOT being photographed, and the person's Screenname on here who is the contributor.

Such as this: Lewis County, NY -- Plow Chaser


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1278200 said:


> *Plows on vs. Off *
> 
> So far it seems as though we're split (2 v 2) for allowing both trucks with and without plows. We need more people to chime in - this is your calendar too.


I personaly would rather se all photos with plows on the truck.



Plow Chaser;1278204 said:


> I also think too that the writing for the photos should be brief and simple. Basically the Town/DPW/DOT being photographed, and the person's Screenname on here who is the contributor.
> 
> Such as this: Lewis County, NY -- Plow Chaser


Since Belgrade doesn't have a DOT I want mine to say: Belgrade, Maine - Warren Brothers -- mercer_me


----------



## BillyRgn

I would think a plow calendar would mean trucks with plows, but do you guys have any ideas as far as format? ( Action shots, Dunkin Doughnut Shots, or the cleanest plow trucks.). Are they going to be just one or all of those categories ? Just something to think about. I would also like to thank dan85 for his enthusiasm as well as time and effort to make this calendar happen.


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1278210 said:


> I personaly would rather se all photos with plows on the truck.
> 
> Since Belgrade doesn't have a DOT I want mine to say: Belgrade, Maine - Warren Brothers -- mercer_me


Oh absolutely!


----------



## t800

Dan,

Having the month of June would be cool, (my B-day month), But if it is already spoke for no big deal. Any month will do. As for plows on or off, My photo(s) will be with plows on. As for the "winterized" theme, I didn't get my new rig untill after the last snowfall here. No snow in my photo's. Hope thats OK? 

Thanks, Paul. t800


----------



## Len90

Definitely like the idea of keeping the words to a minimum. Mine will just be "NJ DOT -- Len90".

Good points have been raised about the theme being snow plows. I say all pictures must have the iron on the front of the truck.


----------



## crazy88

I like all the ideas being tossed around. The caption for mine could be : 

Gunnison County Road & Bridge
Almont, CO
Crazy88


----------



## James D

A Short Photographic Interlude:

(just kidding!)

A Caltrans Kodiak at Emerald Bay, Lake Tahoe. It's staged at, and used to clear, CA State Route 89 around Emerald Bay. The short wheel base seems unusal to me...

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96983&stc=1&d=1302757801
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96984&stc=1&d=1302757801
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96985&stc=1&d=1302757801
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96986&stc=1&d=1302757801


----------



## Dan85

Here is the tentative list of participants and their chosen months.

If your month is in *RED* then that is the month you asked for.

If your month is in *GREEN* then that is the month you were randomly assigned.

*
(1) Plow Chaser - July

(2 ) Len90 - August

(3) Crazy88 - September

(4) Dan85 - March

(5) MassHighway23 - December

(6) mercer_me - January

(7) man4054 - April

(8) T800 - June

(9) granitefan713 - November

(10) DareDog - October

(11) LunchBox - May 

(12A) 6.5 Chevy - February 

(12B)

(12C)*



James D;1278247 said:


> A Short Photographic Interlude:
> 
> (just kidding!)


What? Post pictures in this thread, come on! lol  Seriously, if we have someone drop out or need another person, you're on deck if you're interested. You've posted some pretty neat pictures.



t800;1278215 said:


> As for the "winterized" theme, I didn't get my new rig untill after the last snowfall here. No snow in my photo's. Hope thats OK?
> 
> Thanks, Paul. t800


That's fine with me. I think we can all agree that a clean plow truck with all it's gear on will make for a fine photo.



BillyRgn;1278212 said:


> I would think a plow calendar would mean trucks with plows, but do you guys have any ideas as far as format? ( Action shots, Dunkin Doughnut Shots, or the cleanest plow trucks.). Are they going to be just one or all of those categories ? Just something to think about. I would also like to thank dan85 for his enthusiasm as well as time and effort to make this calendar happen.


Thanks for the appreciation, I hope the final product doesn't dash everyone's hopes!

As far as themes, I decided that instead of sorting through all the photos and putting them into groups based upon themes, that we would let individual people who are signed up post their own favorite pictures. We're going to purposely limit ourselves in this first calendar. As we make more, we can get a little more creative on what photos we're looking for and what we'll accept.


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey, i was going to ask for December thanks! anyways, i've been having trouble uploading pictures lately any idea why and how to fix it? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## MassHighway23

oops! i forgot to ask! can we do some editing like saturation?


----------



## Dan85

*Photo Guidelines*

Alright guys, here are some objective technical ground rules to help ensure a quality calendar. Basically, this deals with the technical aspects of taking a picture. I have included some of my own photos to help illustrate my points.

_* Just do me a favor and click on the links to see some bad pictures. Before you send me your photos, ask yourself "Do my photos have any issues like the ones Dan posted?" If they do, talk to me and we'll see what we can do.
*_

*Later tonight I will post the submission e-mail and an example of how to send it.*

*Camera Phones*

- Simply put, Camera phones are generally less than 5.0 megapixel and generally can only give you photos less than 500x500.

- What happens when you try to blow those small camera phone images up to calendar size is that the entire photo goes from being a tight, small picture to a blurry large picture.

- Here is a typical camera phone image:

- Here is a camera phone image increased to calendar size

*Exposure *

- Exposure is a measure of how light or dark a photo is. Generally, you (meaning myself with my tools) can't correct this really easily without distorting the rest of the photo.

- Here is an example of an over exposed area. Notice how the sky is white and the color of the yellow truck is washed out. For my second example, notice how it looks as though there is a fog or haze over the photo.

- Equally bad as an overexposed photo are underexposed photos. Photos that are too dark lack detail and will not display well. Here is an example of an underexposed photo.

- Other issues associated with dark photos are noise and blurriness. Specifically "noise", which is the pattern of off colored pixels throughout your photo - it looks like snow. A blurry photo results when the camera or the object is moved during a low-light photo. When there's less light, the camera "eye" has to stay open longer, which means movement will show up as a blurry photo.

*White Balance*

- Basically it boils down to the camera seeing white as true white. Your camera has multiple settings for white balance according to the different light bulbs or lighting conditions present. Here are two examples of how white balance varies. One setting gives you an orange glow whereas the other setting gives you a more white glow.

*Excessive Flash*

- Cameras measure how much light is available, and if there isn't enough present it will add it own - the flash. Generally, a direct flash can ruin a good photo. For our purposes, a direct flash will highlight all the reflective surfaces (such as DOT Tape) and make them more conspicuous then they need to be. Here's an example where my camera's flash fired in the day time for whatever reason and you can see the reflection.

The more subjective part of these guidelines deals with how the photo itself looks.

*Framing/Composition*

- This is how your object sits on the photo. When you see a sports car in a magazine, they don't just park it on the side of the street with shopping carts in the background or chop off part of the rear bumper.

- The photo should focus on your truck. Your truck should be 100% in the photo. Nothing chopped off. Nothing in the foreground which obscures the truck. Nothing in the background that creates clutter or draws attention away. I know it's tough to get this when you're out taking photos of plows, but this is for our calendar and we want to strive for the best.

- Example of a truck cut off

- Example of a cluttered background and no clear area of focus. 

- Example of poor framing, fence in the foreground detracts from photo

- Example of truck cut off, objects in foreground

*Excessive Cropping*

- When you take a photo and the subject is far away, you will most likely crop (cut) out some of the extra. When you send me a photo that requires excessive cropping, then the resulting photo doesn't have much detail or background.

- Original 

- Cropped Version - not very good.


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1278385 said:


> Hey, i was going to ask for December thanks! anyways, i've been having trouble uploading pictures lately any idea why and how to fix it? Can we do some editing like saturation? Thanks!!!!!!


Good, we aim to please! Thumbs Up

Feel free to do any photo editing you want. I don't know too much about that, so be my guest! I'm not sure about the uploading thing, but keep trying!


----------



## MassHighway23

Why can't I do everything in one post? Do we have to have a theme like NYSDOT?


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1278390 said:


> Why can't I do everything in one post? Do we have to have a theme like NYSDOT?


No theme. Just submit your best photo.


----------



## Dan85

[email protected] for submissions.


----------



## NJjunior973

Len90, here is some NJ DOT for the calender


----------



## Plow Chaser

YES!!! We are in business!! I no longer have to go to Barnes and Noble in search of a plow calendar!


----------



## Ford-101

Dan85;1278367 said:


> Here is the tentative list of participants and their chosen months.
> 
> If your month is in *RED* then that is the month you asked for.
> 
> If your month is in *GREEN* then that is the month you were randomly assigned.
> 
> *
> (1) Plow Chaser - July
> 
> (2 ) Len90 - August
> 
> (3) Crazy88 - September
> 
> (4) Dan85 - March
> 
> (5) MassHighway23 - December
> 
> (6) mercer_me - January
> 
> (7) man4054 - April
> 
> (8) T800 - June
> 
> (9) granitefan713 - November
> 
> (10) DareDog - October
> 
> (11) LunchBox - May
> 
> (12A) 6.5 Chevy - February
> 
> (12B)Ford-101
> 
> (12C)*
> 
> Hi guys I think this is a great idea was wondering if I could join the group ILL take whatever month is available LOL


----------



## Len90

I think that is a pretty good set-up of the photo guidelines. Photography happens to be a hobby of mine and I love taking pictures of things. One of the toughest things I have ever done is getting pictures accepted to airliners.net. For those unaware, it is the largest online aviation photo website. They hold extremely high standards for screening pictures. If you're interested in a bit more information, here is their rejection guide and shows examples of virtually everything. http://www.airliners.net/faq/rejection_reasons.php

This is going to be a published piece and I feel these pictures need to be the best.


----------



## man4054

I'll send my photo in later, when is the deadline to submit it?


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1278410 said:


> [email protected] for submissions.


I just emailed you my pictures.


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey Dan,
I have a cool picture of a plow from an overpass. What i wanted to ask is, it is framed by some of the chain link fence, would you except it, i mean with the no things in the foreground thing?


----------



## Dan85

man4054;1278492 said:


> I'll send my photo in later, when is the deadline to submit it?


I'm going to need the photos by *Tuesday 4/19/2011*. _*

- Help me out guys and put your forum name in the e-mail too.*_ I elected not to take the mind reading class at junior college because I thought I knew it all. 

- Tell me what format you want and what photos go where. List them A B C..etc.



Ford-101;1278436 said:


> Hi guys I think this is a great idea was wondering if I could join the group ILL take whatever month is available LOL


I think we can work you in Ford - but you will most likely not have you own month. Do me a solid and read through the photo guidelines posted above before you send me your submissions. We can't accept any photos from camera phones or photos with low resolution. Also, we're striving for great shots too - so some photos may get rejected this year. Nothing personal, just use it as incentive for next year 



Len90;1278451 said:


> I think that is a pretty good set-up of the photo guidelines. Photography happens to be a hobby of mine and I love taking pictures of things. One of the toughest things I have ever done is getting pictures accepted to airliners.net. For those unaware, it is the largest online aviation photo website. They hold extremely high standards for screening pictures. If you're interested in a bit more information, here is their rejection guide and shows examples of virtually everything. http://www.airliners.net/faq/rejection_reasons.php
> 
> This is going to be a published piece and I feel these pictures need to be the best.


Good point Len, that site and others like it (http://www.railpictures.net/ - one I frequent) are very strict. I encourage you guys to take a look at them and see some examples of truly spectacular photography.



MassHighway23;1278620 said:


> Hey Dan,
> I have a cool picture of a plow from an overpass. What i wanted to ask is, it is framed by some of the chain link fence, would you except it, i mean with the no things in the foreground thing?


E-mail it to me and we'll talk it over.


----------



## MassHighway23

What picture is going to go on the cover? i still like that sunset one a couple pages back, even though the plow is a little small.


----------



## MassHighway23

:crying:whoops i just saw it was found online!


----------



## Len90

I'll be emailing my two pictures for my month hopefully later today. If not after I get back from my exam tomorrow. Yeah I have an exam on a Sunday  

As for the cover, I think we need a shot that will catch the eye and draw you in. 

Just a quick question, are we all doing the two picture layout like the example posted?


----------



## Dan85

Len90;1278908 said:


> I'll be emailing my two pictures for my month hopefully later today. If not after I get back from my exam tomorrow. Yeah I have an exam on a Sunday
> 
> As for the cover, I think we need a shot that will catch the eye and draw you in.
> 
> Just a quick question, are we all doing the two picture layout like the example posted?


It's whatever layout you want to use. Feel free to only send one if you just want one or if you have a couple of photos that work well together, send those too. Most people are going with either 2 photos or 1 photo.

I have had a couple of submissions where people wanted to use a format with multiple photos but one wasn't up to par, so they had to change formats to either 1 or 2 photos.

- Dan


----------



## Uncle Herb

I guess I better post this before Dan or PlowChaser beat me to it! From Tracy Road Equipment in East, Syracuse.










Also, Autocar trucking from East Syracuse is pretty cool, they have about 4 tucks. Sadly, on of their Autocars was totalled in a nasty wreck on the Thruway last year.


----------



## mercer_me

I just sent you an email with two more pictures Dan.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1278921 said:


> I guess I better post this before Dan or PlowChaser beat me to it! From Tracy Road Equipment in East, Syracuse.


Great shots Uncle Herb! I didn't realize you were in the central NY area! Keep us posted as to what Tracey has! I went to their Rochester shop and they didn't have hardly anything! If you get bored and want to snap some pictures of the Carrier Plant demolition, I'd be glad to see those too! 

Here it was 3 weeks ago, lol


----------



## Dan85

Here is the tentative list of participants and their chosen months.

*Status Update
*

*
(1) Plow Chaser - July - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(2 ) Len90 - August - No photos submitted yet. 

(3) Crazy88 - September - Format # 2, Photos Approved 4-16

(4) Dan85 - March - No photos submitted yet. 

(5) MassHighway23 - December - Photos Submitted, Pending

(6) mercer_me -January - Photos Submitted, Pending

(7) man4054 - April - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-16

(8) T800 - June - Format # 3 or 2, Photos Approved 4-15

(9) granitefan713 - November - No photos submitted yet. 

(10) DareDog - October - No photos submitted yet. 

(11) LunchBox - May - No photos submitted yet. 

(12A) 6.5 Chevy - February - Photos Submitted, Pending

(12B) Ford-101 No photos submitted yet. 

(12C)*

Submissions Due by Tuesday 4/19/11
[email protected]

*Remember your forum name*


----------



## melldog55

http://www.youtube.com/user/gillhiiy?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/d6saa3MRh_w


----------



## melldog55

http://www.flickr.com/photos/everestplows/


----------



## DareDog

just emailed mine,


----------



## Dan85

Myself and a couple other members have been reviewing your submissions and I want to remind you that we need digital photos larger than 1000X1000.

*When I blow up something that is small, like 500x500, it looks distorted and fuzzy at calendar size.

When I have to crop out a far away plow truck, it will look distorted and fuzzy at calendar size.

I can not remove objects in the foreground that obscure the truck, nor can I fix trucks that are out of frame.
*

It's nothing personal - the photos will just physically not work.

If this continues to be a problem, we'll scrap the project and start over and it will be by invitation only.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1278962 said:


> Great shots Uncle Herb! I didn't realize you were in the central NY area! Keep us posted as to what Tracey has! I went to their Rochester shop and they didn't have hardly anything! If you get bored and want to snap some pictures of the Carrier Plant demolition, I'd be glad to see those too!
> 
> Here it was 3 weeks ago, lol


I keep telling myself I will stop by, a little more gone each day.


----------



## DareDog

all the pics i have are taken from my cell phone or good ones taken with digital camera dont have plows on them. 



any one want my month?

i will be ready if there is one next year, going to keep my camera on me at all times!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Over the past week we've gotten some really awesome photos, and we've gotten some not so awesome. It's not to critique the person taking the photo. We are all involved on this thread because we love big DOT type plows. I know not everyone owns thousands of dollars in cameras, or may even have the time to go sit in a spot and wait for 2 hours for a plow to go by. But I wanted to commend everyone who has submitted photos and give this thread some big props. If you think about it, Plowsite is basically meant for the guys in the plowing business. With all the threads posted about everything plow related, this thread is the BIGGEST by far. So with the first calendar comes bugs that will need to be worked out and criteria that we have to establish. It's not that we are being a bunch of hard a$$es, we just want to put together a great calendar for us all to be proud of.


----------



## MassHighway23

I just sent my pictures!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dare dog you should just stop on down to Vernon's garage and shoot some photos. The guys their were great when I stopped by a few years back.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Here is a new setup that missed all the fun we had this past winter. There was a near identical truck next to it that had yet to be outfitted. The factory sticker on the back read Albany County.


----------



## DareDog

Plow Chaser;1279336 said:


> Dare dog you should just stop on down to Vernon's garage and shoot some photos. The guys their were great when I stopped by a few years back.


I would but im not home for another 4 weeks.


----------



## James D

Dan85;1278367 said:


> <snip>
> What? Post pictures in this thread, come on! lol  Seriously, if we have someone drop out or need another person, you're on deck if you're interested. You've posted some pretty neat pictures.
> <snip>


Dan, thank you for the complement!

Here are a couple of pictures of a Placer County DOT LaRue blower, at Tahoe City. The County has two, in addition to a Stewart Stevenson, for the small, tight, streets. (The yellow Norland, behind the orange one in the first picture, is new to Placer Co this year. It still has Truckee Airport District painted on the side.)

Plow Chaser, I haven't been back to the Truckee Town yard yet, but I haven't forgotten about that...


----------



## Dan85

Here is the tentative list of participants and their chosen months.

*Status Update
*

*
(1) Plow Chaser - July - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(2 ) Len90 - August - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(3) Crazy88 - September - Format # 2, Photos Approved 4-16

(4) Dan85 - March - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(5) MassHighway23 - December - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(6) mercer_me -January - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(7) man4054 - April - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-16

(8) T800 - June - Format # 3 or 2, Photos Approved 4-15

(9) granitefan713 - November - Photos Submitted, Pending

(10)

(11) LunchBox - May - No photos submitted yet. 

(12A) Ford-101 No photos submitted yet. 

(12B)

(12C)*

Submissions Due by Tuesday 4/19/11
[email protected]

*Remember your forum name*


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1279645 said:


> (6) mercer_me -January - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15


Wich picture did you end up using?


----------



## Len90

mercer_me;1279661 said:


> Wich picture did you end up using?


I think it is the single axle Ocean County Granite.

Dan, I thought I was going to be Format #2. Did you reject one or just prefer one over the other?


----------



## Dan85

Len90;1279708 said:


> I think it is the single axle Ocean County Granite.
> 
> Dan, I thought I was going to be Format #2. Did you reject one or just prefer one over the other?


I just copied a pasted quickly, so I probably messed which format you chose, sorry about that I will get it fixed.

Mercer had the interior shots.

Here is the tentative list of participants and their chosen months.

*Status Update
*

*
(1) Plow Chaser - July - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(2 ) Len90 - August - Format # 2, Photos Approved 4-15

(3) Crazy88 - September - Format # 2, Photos Approved 4-16

(4) Dan85 - November - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(5) MassHighway23 - December - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(6) mercer_me -January - Format # 2, Photos Approved 4-15

(7) man4054 - April - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-16

(8) T800 - June - Format # 3 or 2, Photos Approved 4-15

(9) granitefan713 - March - Format # 3 or 2, Photos Approved 4-18

(10) __________ - October

(11) LunchBox - May - No photos submitted yet. 

(12A) Ford-101 - February - No photos submitted yet. 

(12B)

(12C)*

Submissions Due by Tuesday 4/19/11
[email protected]

*Remember your forum name*


----------



## Len90

Whoops got the people confused. February, May, and October are still in need of pictures.


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1279722 said:


> February, May, and October are still in need of pictures.


You guys can use more of my pictures for other months if you want to.


----------



## MassHighway23

mercer_me;1279749 said:


> You guys can use more of my pictures for other months if you want to.


 You can use mine to for other months too.


----------



## Ford-101

Sorry guys that i haven't sent mine in yet. I have alot on my phone but tryed to get with my camera and i drop the S.O.B:realmad:. at the shop I'm trying to get anther camera to get pixs ill try to get some in in as soon as i can


----------



## kbc360

Some old Ct DOT pictures from the archives in my office.


----------



## kbc360

A couple more


----------



## mercer_me

Excelent pictures, old pictures are always good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BillyRgn

kbc360;1279922 said:


> A couple more


Great pictures, any idea on when and ware they were taken? And what is that set up on that old walter? Was that ctdot also? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great pictures, if you have more, please post!


----------



## kbc360

I honestly don't know when, sources in the office say they're all from District 2, when I looked at the originals under a magnifying glass the ct registration plates are identifiable. The set up on the Walter is a skid box for applying a thin surface treatment of bituminous over a road, we were still using the boxes in limited areas 15 or so years ago hooked up to payloaders.


----------



## bi-directional

*Old school iron*

Thought I would add to the old iron pics. This pic is from somtime around 1965.


----------



## MassHighway23

kbc360;1279921 said:


> Some old Ct DOT pictures from the archives in my office.


Awesome pics! I love the first one!Thumbs Up


----------



## 2004F550

Awesome pics Kbc360!!!! Love those pics especially anything of CTDOT, do you work at dist 2?


----------



## BillyRgn

kbc360;1279952 said:


> I honestly don't know when, sources in the office say they're all from District 2, when I looked at the originals under a magnifying glass the ct registration plates are identifiable. The set up on the Walter is a skid box for applying a thin surface treatment of bituminous over a road, we were still using the boxes in limited areas 15 or so years ago hooked up to payloaders.


Thanks, it is always pretty neat to see how they did things in the past


----------



## kbc360

2004F550;1280067 said:


> Awesome pics Kbc360!!!! Love those pics especially anything of CTDOT, do you work at dist 2?


Yes, I spent about 13 years in maintenance with the last 3 as a crewleader, transfered to D-2 Planning about 3 years ago.


----------



## kbc360

I've got a few from Ct DOT repair, believed (can't confirm) to be from the Willington facility.
I love the Studebaker car in the first one. I threw in the 2nd pic just because of the Whelen Corporal light visible in the photo, it's funny to me how some trucks nowadays are lit up and what they used to rely on.


----------



## kbc360

A few more....


----------



## kbc360

Final pic, I promise....wesport


----------



## Dan85

Great Pcitures KBC, by all means keep posting them if you have any more!

I really like how these photos are tough to find and when we do find them, we really appreciate them. I hope one day our photos in this thread create that same feeling.


----------



## 1773

kbc360;1279952 said:


> I honestly don't know when, sources in the office say they're all from District 2, when I looked at the originals under a magnifying glass the ct registration plates are identifiable. The set up on the Walter is a skid box for applying a thin surface treatment of bituminous over a road, we were still using the boxes in limited areas 15 or so years ago hooked up to payloaders.


Wallingford Maintainence had a skid box up until a few years ago, along with a 'Hot Dog Cooker'.They stopped using the skid box just before I got there in 2002. They still have a roller that is God knows how old, but it still runs. If Safety could see these pics, they would probably drop dead on the spot: NO hats and vests, No wheelchocks, and I especially like the guy in the dump-body shoveling the patch. Believe it or not CTDOT did not start buying jets until the 1970's. Prior to that, the junior guy stood in the dump body and shoveled the sand into a tailgate mounted spreader. Boy, how have times changed!!!!


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey Dan, Wht's the status on the calendar?


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1280214 said:


> Hey Dan, Wht's the status on the calendar?


Here is the tentative list of participants and their chosen months.

*Status Update
*

*
(1) Plow Chaser - July - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(2 ) Len90 - August - Format # 2, Photos Approved 4-15

(3) Crazy88 - September - Format # 2, Photos Approved 4-16

(4) Dan85 - November - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(5) MassHighway23 - December - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-15

(6) mercer_me -January - Format # 2, Photos Approved 4-15

(7) man4054 - April - Format # 3, Photos Approved 4-16

(8) T800 - June - Format # 3 or 2, Photos Approved 4-15

(9) granitefan713 - March - Format # 3 or 2, Photos Approved 4-18

(10) __________ - October, Original poster did not submit photos, will replace with another participant.

(11) __________ - May Original poster did not submit photos, will replace with another participant.

(12A) Autocar19003 - February - Photos Submitted, pending approval 

(12B)

(12C)*

*Empty Months*

We had two people who never sent us photos or their photos did not work out. I'm going to fill their slots with photos from two other participants. The people who get those slots may already have other photos in the calendar and I picked them because:

A. They have been a tremendous help to me during this process.
B. They sent photos that had no need for corrections.
C. They are very frequent posters in here.

So I don't want to hear any comments about people getting more than one month. Capish? 

*Calendar Format*

Calendars will run from May to May 2011-2012 for this project. It's closed for debate. If you don't want a calendar of this format, don't buy it. 

*What's Next?*

1. The photos will go to the person doing Photoshop this weekend for mild corrections.

2. Early next week I will make a "rough digital copy" for final critique.

3. I will have 2 or 3 "proofs" made to make sure everything prints and ships accordingly.

4. We will take "requests for orders" so I can figure out how many to order.

5. Once the order comes in, transactions will be made on an individual basis via PAYPAL. If that is a problem, let me know and we can work out an alternative way to pay (IE mail me a check)

6. Shipping will probably take place mid to late may.

I apologize for the late ship date, but I will be absolutely unable to do anything the first two weeks of may as I will be traveling and starting out at a new job.


----------



## NJjunior973

I can't wait to see a copy!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Loving that old International plow. Most likely an R-Series but can be an L depending on the year.


----------



## Autocar19003

Guys I just found this Gem up for auction.
Pretty cool truck!

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000067262


----------



## mercer_me

I'm not trying to be a jerk and I know you said it's closed for debate but, I personaly think we should have a June to June calender since we won't get them to the midle of May.


----------



## 2004F550

Some local guys that retired from CTDOT years ago talk about sanding Avon Mt and RT 44 by standing in the back of the body while dumped and feeding the spreader. I can not imagine doing that in a storm or a cold freezing rain, times certainly changed.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Autocar19003;1280250 said:


> Guys I just found this Gem up for auction.
> Pretty cool truck!
> 
> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000067262


Beastly and right down the road from me.


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;1280330 said:


> Some local guys that retired from CTDOT years ago talk about sanding Avon Mt and RT 44 by standing in the back of the body while dumped and feeding the spreader. I can not imagine doing that in a storm or a cold freezing rain, times certainly changed.


when i was younger my grandfather worked for the town and i used to help out
now and then...i spent a few winter nights in the body shoveling into the sander

thankfully we have gotten more modern now...LOL

great old pics of the CDOT...i used to love seeing those old R models plowing


----------



## James D

*Truckee International and Autocar*

Here are a few pictures from the Town of Truckee yard. I wasn't able to get in to the back of the yard, to get pictures of the Paystar 4x4's, maybe next time.

Truckee has only one truck mounted blower, I think. The rest of the blower fleet are loader mounted split units. There are areas around the town where the road cuts sometimes get completely drifted-in, with wind packed snow. Hard to believe, but they do need to use the elevation/reach of the loader arm to get through the drifted snow.

thanks, JD


----------



## James D

*PS: An other picture of a blower*

One more picture. It's a repeate of sorts, I posted almost the identical picture in another thread.

Truckee blower in action.

thanks, JD


----------



## SnWfiteR

Autocar19003;1280250 said:


> Guys I just found this Gem up for auction.
> Pretty cool truck!
> 
> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000067262


This truck from the shop I work at....I have driven it and it IS a Beast!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome shots JD!!! Truckee has more equipment than I thought!! The Autocar looks like it might be an old Caltrans unit.


----------



## Plow Chaser

SnWfiteR;1280668 said:


> This truck from the shop I work at....I have driven it and it IS a Beast!!!


Is it still in your yard? If so get more pics of it!! What other 6x6 trucks are you guys running still? I stopped by over the summer and saw some of the newer Freightliners you guys have, and that killer Paystar lowboy.


----------



## Kuzanut

How much weight do those blower set up add to one of those loaders?


----------



## Dan85

Justin case you guys were worried that I was sitting around doing nothing, here's some reassurance that the calendar is moving along! I intentionally left the pictures a little blurry, but let me tell you, I printed these test sheets out on my printer and they came out AMAZING!

Enjoy your sneak peak! 

- Dan


----------



## mercer_me

It's looking good Dan. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnWfiteR

Plow Chaser;1280716 said:


> Is it still in your yard? If so get more pics of it!! What other 6x6 trucks are you guys running still? I stopped by over the summer and saw some of the newer Freightliners you guys have, and that killer Paystar lowboy.


That truck is at our North Shop where they keep the auction vehicles. I work at the Jamesville Shop which is the main shop....We still have a few early 2000's paystar 6x6 and 2 late 90s frieghtliner 6x6, and 1 newer Mack 6x6..Just got our new Western Star(not a 6x6) about a month ago but havent had time to get pics....hopefully soon


----------



## Dan85

*Hot off the Digital Presses....*

Hey guys we're really close now! The game plan changed a little bit, but here's the tentative plan.

I went out and purchased Photoshop and within the program there is an option to create your own calendar. So for the past few days I have been building our calendar in Photoshop.

*edit*

I'm having trouble figuring out how to print full size from this. When I figure it out, I will let you guys know.


----------



## t800

Dan,
Just saw the sample photo's you posted. LOVED THEM! Especially my month  Looks good.
Paul, t800, town of Geneva.


----------



## Len90

I've seen the finished product and it is FANTASTIC! Dan did an amazing job with this and I hope this is the start of a new tradition!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len90;1281032 said:


> I've seen the finished product and it is FANTASTIC! Dan did an amazing job with this and I hope this is the start of a new tradition!


I second that!! I just saw the calendar and WOW!!! This calendar is sick!!! Dan's hard work has made for the best snowplow calendar I've ever seen!


----------



## granitefan713

I can't wait to see the finished product! 
Will those who contributed get a full preview?


----------



## James D

Plow Chaser;1280715 said:


> Awesome shots JD!!! Truckee has more equipment than I thought!! The Autocar looks like it might be an old Caltrans unit.


Plow Chaser, yes, Truckee has a fair amount of equipment. Next time I go by I'll try to get photos that are representative of the equipment that is there. Some of the equipment is 'second hand' to Truckee, in that Nevada County DPW/DOT had the responsibility fro the roads before the town was incorporated, and most of the County equipment and employees went over to the town when it was created (I think...) A truck from Caltrans makes sense.



Kuzanut said:


> How much weight do those blower set up add to one of those loaders?


I don't know... I'll ask, next time I can. Looking at the way the rear tires are flattened, power units must be more than 6,000lb, I guess. Probably less for the blowers. Prob about 5 tons total...

Here's another picture, the El Dorado Co. DOT yard on the west shore of Lake Tahoe, in Tahoma, Calif. This is a small yard, one loader, two JD graders, and two Kodiaks, and a F-450 sander.

thanks, JD


----------



## James D

*How do we buy the calenders?*

How do we buy the calenders?

cheers, JD


----------



## Dan85

Hey Guys, here's the deal -

My goal was to make the calendar at home with Photoshop, send those who wanted a copy a free PDF of the calendar and then they could take it to Kinkos or Office max and have it printed at their leisure - I had hoped this would reduce costs and production time.

However, today I went to get estimates on printing and ran into two problems.

1. *It's expensive to have stuff printed at these places.* For a matte sheet to be printed on double side, the price was about $2.25. Multiply that by 13 pages and you're up to $29.25. Now add in $5.00 to bind the calendar and your final price is $34.25 - Way too high.

2. *The guys at Kinkos had trouble printing from my PDF file.* Len and Myself had no problems printing our versions at home, but for whatever reason they could not get it to print there.

*
So where do we go from here?*

*Option 1 - Print Your Own At Home*

If you have a good printer and some photo paper or are happy with just printing the calendar at home, I can send you the *FREE *PDF file of the calendar via e-mail so you can print your own copy.

All you have to do is print it out on your printer and take it to office max or wherever and have it spiral bound for about $5.00.

_Len90 did this and he will hopefully post up the pictures of his finished product along with some tips. 
_
*Option 2 - Purchase A Printed Copy From Me*

I could purchase the supplies to print and bind the calendars at home. I would print the calendars, get them bound and ship them to you guys. I'm thinking pricing would be $5 for shipping, $5 for binding, and $5 towards the supplies.

I'm not trying to make money, but it seems like this may be the fastest and lowest cost way to print these guys. However, this is a substantial investment on my end.

* Decision - I want the FREE PDF File and will print on my own printer*

E-mail me at [email protected] and I will send you the 6.5MD PDF file.

To print, you're going to want to set your layout to "landscape" and select "tile" the paper to split the calendar in two - the top part will be on one page and the bottom part will be on the second page. If people have a lot of trouble, I will do a "how-to"

Here's some info:
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/896/cpsid_89621.html

*
Decision - I want to order a printed and bound copy that will be shipped to my door*

Post up your name, how many copies you want, and if you will pay via PayPal or Check. _(I will need to add 3% +30cents more to PayPal transactions to cover the fees)_

I do not know the official price yet or where it will be printed, but knowing an approximate number of copies will help me.

Ship times are undetermined at this point. Most likely they will be mid to late May.


----------



## Len90

As Dan said, I was able to get a copy of the calendar printed out and bound today. It looks phenomenal and all the workers at the Staples Copy Center thought so too. They all stopped what they were doing to take a look through it and couldn't stop complimenting the photography and workmanship. I feel everybody should get to see what the finished product looks like so here are a couple of photos of mine...

Cover: 








Random Month:









As you can see it is a VERY professional and clean looking calendar. Dan did an amazing job with it and I look forward to the start of a new tradition here!


----------



## mercer_me

I just sent you an email Dan. Thanks for all the hard work on the calender I know there is alot of people hear (including me) that realy apreciate it. I can't wait to se the finished product and we should definatly do this again. I will have to take more pictures next Winter so I will be ready for the next one.


----------



## Dan85

mercer_me;1281175 said:


> I just sent you an email Dan. Thanks for all the hard work on the calender I know there is alot of people hear (including me) that realy apreciate it. I can't wait to se the finished product and we should definatly do this again. I will have to take more pictures next Winter so I will be ready for the next one.


Thanks for the praise! I really hope I can get this printing issue squared away - ironically I thought this would be the easy part!


----------



## mercer_me

Dan sent me the PDF file of the calendar via e-mail so I can print my own copy. I just looked through the calender and it's awsome. It's realy just perfect. I personaly think January is the best month.  But, seriusly all the months are great. Great job to everybody who submited photos and to Dan and the others that worked on the calender.


----------



## DareDog

isnt there a place online that prints out caladners where you put photos in the months then they print it out and mail it to you i thinhk its like $15 thats what it was few yrs ago.


----------



## MassHighway23

Congrats to everybody it looks AMAZING!
Dan, Len i am truly blown away by your hard work!


----------



## man4054

Hey Dan, could you email a copy. I'm goin to do both, print one and buy one Thanks Mike [email protected]


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1281260 said:


> isnt there a place online that prints out caladners where you put photos in the months then they print it out and mail it to you i thinhk its like $15 thats what it was few yrs ago.


Sams club will do calendars for $10 plus shipping, but the problem is they have limited formats, all square or vertical, which means a few months with rectangular photos get clipped off. If you try to reduce the size of the image to fit it in, it will automatically fit the image to the smallest dimension - so it still stretches it and now you have a low resolution image that still doesn't fit.

Snapfish, Shutterfly, and a few others all start at about $19 to print.

Vistaprint is my next option. They only allow for a square image, like sams, but they seem more flexible.

By all means, if you have a suggestion for printing online or in your area, let me know.

*Requests to [email protected] - Thanks to Tyler for noticing that the other link was spelled wrong! *

I trust the PDFs are working out for everyone? Thanks to Len for helping with that!

Has anyone else printed a copy yet? I killed about 75% of my ink cartridge, lol.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1281323 said:


> I trust the PDFs are working out for everyone? Thanks to Len for helping with that!
> 
> Has anyone else printed a copy yet? I killed about 75% of my ink cartridge, lol.


The PDF worked for me and I sent one to my uncle (the owner of the truck on January) and it also worked for him.

I'm going to get new ink cartidges and some good paper and then I will print mine. What kind of paper do sugest using? I was also thinking about bringing a digital copy to Staples and having them print it for me.


----------



## Dan85

mercer_me;1281325 said:


> The PDF worked for me and I sent one to my uncle (the owner of the truck on January) and it also worked for him.
> 
> I'm going to get new ink cartidges and some good paper and then I will print mine. What kind of paper do sugest using? I was also thinking about bringing a digital copy to Staples and having them print it for me.


I tried gloss photo paper for my photos and matte photo paper for the calendar portion. However, now my printer grinds every time it tries to grab the paper, arggh 

I am going to office depot and see what the cheapest I can get would be.

Ok, I just got back from having it printed and bound. Here's the price break down:

*Number: *25 Sheets (12 photos, 12 calendars, 1 cover) 
*Paper:* 80LB Gloss Text
*Print Cost:* $0.59 Per Page (25 x 0.59 = $14.75)
*Binding Cost:* $2.99
*Sales Tax* 8.75%

*Total = $19.24
*


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great work by all involved!


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1281327 said:


> I am going to office depot and see what the cheapest I can get would be.
> 
> Ok, I just got back from having it printed and bound. Here's the price break down:
> 
> *Number: *25 Sheets (12 photos, 12 calendars, 1 cover)
> *Paper:* 80LB Gloss Text
> *Print Cost:* $0.59 Per Page (25 x 0.59 = $14.75)
> *Binding Cost:* $2.99
> *Sales Tax* 8.75%
> 
> *Total = $19.24
> *


I just checked the Office Depot website and there are no Office Depot stores with in 100 miles of me. So, I think I'm going to do mine a Staples. I'm not a big technology person, what do I have to do to bring a digital copy to Staples?


----------



## Dan85

mercer_me;1281392 said:


> I just checked the Office Depot website and there are no Office Depot stores with in 100 miles of me. So, I think I'm going to do mine a Staples. I'm not a big technology person, what do I have to do to bring a digital copy to Staples?


The prices *should* be fairly similar.

1. Download the PDF to your computer from the e-mail and put the PDF file onto a jump drive or burn it to a CD.

2. Go to Staples, kinkos, Office Max, Office Depot, etc. and tell them you need to print and bind a calendar that is 8.5x11, landscape format, printed on both sides. (13 actual sheets, but 25 total sheets printed)

3. You will give your jump drive/CD to the person working and you can ask them for prices and recommendations on paper prior to printing. *Make sure they give you a estimate prior to printing!*

4. The person will print all the odd pages first. Once they are printed, they will put them back in the printer and print the even pages on the back side of them. Make sure you check that everything is correct - the guy doing mine messed up my first run.

5. Tell them you need it spiral bound with a plastic coil (not a plastic comb). Again, ask them to show you samples and prices prior to binding. They might also offer you a clear cover or rear, it's your choice, I didn't opt for this. Also ask them to punch a hole to hang the calendar from, I forgot to do this.

6. Don't forget to take your CD/Jump drive back! Don't leave any embarrassing photos on the drive either! 

Let me know how it works out Mercer.

I have sent out 11 digital copies of the calendar so far. It almost seems like no one really needs to order any printed copies?


----------



## mercer_me

Thanks for the info Dan. I'm going to get atleast two calendars made, one for me, one for my uncle and maybe more if people I know want them.


----------



## Dan85

mercer_me;1281398 said:


> Thanks for the info Dan. I'm going to get atleast two calendars made, one for me, one for my uncle and maybe more if people I know want them.


No problem, I spent too much of my undergrad hanging around these places getting stuff printed and bound!

- You should ask the person working if there is a price break for bulk orders.

- Also, you could get the price to go down if you print the calendar bottom portion in black and white instead of color.

- Finally, you could try local or small printing shops, maybe they could knock 3-4 off at a reduced price.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1281403 said:


> No problem, I spent too much of my undergrad hanging around these places getting stuff printed and bound!
> 
> - You should ask the person working if there is a price break for bulk orders.
> 
> - Also, you could get the price to go down if you print the calendar bottom portion in black and white instead of color.
> 
> - Finally, you could try local or small printing shops, maybe they could knock 3-4 off at a reduced price.


Thanks for the advice. I think I will also try the Paper Clip (a local shop) they mite have better prices then Staples. I think I'm going to stick with color for the bottom becouse it will look so much better and I'm not that worried about price as far as the diference between color and black/white gos.


----------



## MSS Mow

Len90;1267657 said:


>


Why bother plowing the snow when you can just melt it away!!


----------



## James D

Dan85;1281395 said:


> ...
> 6. Don't forget to take your CD/Jump drive back! Don't leave any embarrassing photos on the drive either!
> ...


Too funny! I wouldn't have thought of that...


----------



## James D

*Excellent calendars*

Dan,

Strong work!

I'll call Staples tomorrow, to find out the format for 2-side printing when doing print-for-hire at the office-box-stores.

cheers, jd


----------



## James D

*My new snow blower... kidding!*

I don't know where this picture is from, (and I think this is "fair use" as far as posting it here goes.)

I figure this certainly must have been a 'DOT' rig... as home made as it looks, who would have built it on their own?

Some one else must have seen this before, and know the story. It is a Cat 15 engine and radiator on the front/closer-end of the machine. The chassie could be a FWD? And a stage coach for a cabin...

cheers, jd


----------



## Kuzanut

Dear god that thing looks like something out of mad max and the thunder dome.....


----------



## BillyRgn

James D;1281466 said:


> I don't know where this picture is from, (and I think this is "fair use" as far as posting it here goes.)
> 
> I figure this certainly must have been a 'DOT' rig... as home made as it looks, who would have built it on their own?
> 
> Some one else must have seen this before, and know the story. It is a Cat 15 engine and radiator on the front/closer-end of the machine. The chassie could be a FWD? And a stage coach for a cabin...
> 
> cheers, jd


The blower looks like the kind that they use on trains but I don't know that thing is crazy


----------



## Len90

MSS Mow;1281426 said:


> Why bother plowing the snow when you can just melt it away!!


That was taken on 12/30 about 4 days after the big December blizzard. The 5 boroughs were a mess for about a week following the storm. I honestly think that was what the driver was thinking. The only plowing that seemed to work for the DSNY were the huge V's on the cut-downs.

As for the calendar: Glad to see things are rolling right along in getting the pdf out and printed. If anyone has a color laserjet, you can make your calendar just like mine. The paper I used is HP Laser Photo Paper. It's a 97 brightness, 58lb thickness, and glossy. If you want are interested in a free pdf of the calendar be sure to send a message to [email protected] and Dan will send it out to you.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Westmoreland Ny*

Found online
http://town.westmoreland.ny.us/content/Generic/View/29


----------



## MassHighway23

Good to see those Walters in action!


----------



## MassHighway23

__
https://flic.kr/p/4673801086
this is pretty cool... doesn't look like it's DOT or anything though...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome shots of the Westmoreland Walter V plow!! Good to see some highway departments actually putting photos up.


----------



## James D

*Calendar printing*

Dan85, the PDF file is perfect.

What I found out about printing: At Staples the cost of printing and spiral binding, laser printing on heavy brochure paper and no plastic cover, was about $35. The calendar looks great, the laser printing has a semi-gloss sheen and is very colorful.

The only trick that I can see is that the person running the printer needs to know how to run the printer! After a false start with one employee, the store supervisor came over and got everything straightened up.

The trick is the printer operator has to set the correct "page set-up" for the two side printing. The The PDF file is perfect.

What I could see: If the employee is old enough to know what a "calendar" is, it'll probably be ok. If the guy or girl isn't that old, you should go and get a calendar from the store shelves and take it to the printing counter, to show them how the pages 'layout'.

(As an aside; when I've bought 'photo' paper, for inkjet photo prints, I puzzeled over why there is two sided inkjet photo paper, there was no such thing for darkroom photography printing. I couldn't think of why you'd print a photo on the back of another photo... duhh, calendars and books...)

cheers jd


----------



## MassHighway23




----------



## MassHighway23

oops messed up on that last one! Here's an old ODOT rotory that i found online. http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/CS/SSB/images/Museum/equipment/snowplow_lg_700736.jpg


----------



## MassHighway23

http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/CS/SSB/Museum2.shtml
Anybody been to this Oregon DOT musem?


----------



## Dan85

James D;1281886 said:


> Dan85, the PDF file is perfect.
> 
> What I found out about printing: At Staples the cost of printing and spiral binding, laser printing on heavy brochure paper and no plastic cover, was about $35. The calendar looks great, the laser printing has a semi-gloss sheen and is very colorful.
> 
> The only trick that I can see is that the person running the printer needs to know how to run the printer! After a false start with one employee, the store supervisor came over and got everything straightened up.
> 
> The trick is the printer operator has to set the correct "page set-up" for the two side printing. The The PDF file is perfect.
> 
> What I could see: If the employee is old enough to know what a "calendar" is, it'll probably be ok. If the guy or girl isn't that old, you should go and get a calendar from the store shelves and take it to the printing counter, to show them how the pages 'layout'.
> 
> (As an aside; when I've bought 'photo' paper, for inkjet photo prints, I puzzeled over why there is two sided inkjet photo paper, there was no such thing for darkroom photography printing. I couldn't think of why you'd print a photo on the back of another photo... duhh, calendars and books...)
> 
> cheers jd


Good deal, James. $35 was a little steep, what sort of price per page did they charge you? Mine was 0.64, but I should have opted for the heavier at 0.79 per page. (80lb Gloss Cover)

Thanks for taking the time to look into the 'flipbook PDF' setup - the credit for the PDF being correct goes to Len90, he fixed my original that only wanted to print 11x17. The more I thought about it, the more I thought that printing the original PDF odd pages first, then evens, was probably the only way to do it.

Anyone else have any success/horror stories getting their calendar printed?

- Dan


----------



## MassHighway23

h


----------



## MassHighway23

sorry i keep messing these links up here it is... this guy takes some nice NHDOT pictures...
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5375762001_b34747c881.jpg


----------



## granitefan713

I haven't posted some pics in a while, so here are a few resents.

PennDOT WorkStars

















Brand New WorkStar


----------



## granitefan713

New Freightliners


----------



## James D

Dan85;1281974 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to look into the 'flipbook PDF' setup - the credit for the PDF being correct goes to Len90, he fixed my original that only wanted to print 11x17. The more I thought about it, the more I thought that printing the original PDF odd pages first, then evens, was probably the only way to do it.
> - Dan


I think that you are right for home desktop printing, paging odds then evens. The professional two side printers have page layout templates in the printing program to do the paging automaticly, I was shown by the lady at Staples. (If the operator can figure out the correct template!)

Thanks for the good work on the calendar!


----------



## James D

granitefan713;1281993 said:


> I haven't posted some pics in a while, so here are a few resents.


Those are very good looking trucks, all shiny new.


----------



## Len90

Dan85;1281974 said:


> Good deal, James. $35 was a little steep, what sort of price per page did they charge you? Mine was 0.64, but I should have opted for the heavier at 0.79 per page. (80lb Gloss Cover)
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look into the 'flipbook PDF' setup - the credit for the PDF being correct goes to Len90, he fixed my original that only wanted to print 11x17. The more I thought about it, the more I thought that printing the original PDF odd pages first, then evens, was probably the only way to do it.
> 
> Anyone else have any success/horror stories getting their calendar printed?
> 
> - Dan


I just successfully printed off my second one which had to go for binding. I have noticed that with printing it through my Mac that printing through preview actually works better than through acrobat reader. The preview gives a larger print size and even margins while Acrobat reader has uneven edges and less printed area.


----------



## MassHighway23

*Found online*








nhdot


----------



## MassHighway23

Town Of grey Maine...







I'll try and post some more, but it keeps saying "upload of file failed."


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey, has anyone been seeing these MassHighway Internationals with the wings? I think it's from a differant district, but i'll try to get some pictures of it plowing this winter.


----------



## melldog55

wow never seen those


----------



## mercer_me

MassHighway23;1282051 said:


> Town Of grey Maine...
> View attachment 97351
> 
> I'll try and post some more, but it keeps saying "upload of file failed."


That's a nice truck. I noticed Maine DOT has bean buying quite a few Volvo also.


----------



## Dan85

Forgot I had these; I believe it's Grand Island, NY DPW or parks department. For an undergrad project out TA gave us a huge file of vintage photos from Niagara Falls and Grand Island and these two were in the file.


----------



## LunchBox

MassHighway23;1282054 said:


> Hey, has anyone been seeing these MassHighway Internationals with the wings? I think it's from a differant district, but i'll try to get some pictures of it plowing this winter.
> View attachment 97352


good luck finding them plowing with a wing. The unions made them so that they need a wing man and the big wigs don't want that. in turn you either very rarely or never will see a wing plow on a massdot truck. (for now)


----------



## Plow Chaser

granitefan713;1281993 said:


> I haven't posted some pics in a while, so here are a few resents.
> 
> PennDOT WorkStars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New WorkStar


Those Workstars as sharp!! PennDot just doesn't seem right without Macks though


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len90;1282029 said:


> I just successfully printed off my second one which had to go for binding. I have noticed that with printing it through my Mac that printing through preview actually works better than through acrobat reader. The preview gives a larger print size and even margins while Acrobat reader has uneven edges and less printed area.


I've been slow to get mine printed. Crazy hours at work lately, but soon I shall get it done!! I need that DSNY Granite on my wall this month!!


----------



## MassHighway23

LunchBox;1282150 said:


> good luck finding them plowing with a wing. The unions made them so that they need a wing man and the big wigs don't want that. in turn you either very rarely or never will see a wing plow on a massdot truck. (for now)


Ya, i know. the only guys that actully have the wings right now are the contractors. All though, i did see an article in the Globe a couple months ago about MassDOT starting to put wings on their trucks.


----------



## quigleysiding

Just wanted to thank all of you guys for the calender. It came out great.:salute:


----------



## melldog55

why would you post those again he just posted those?


----------



## vplow

> Why bother plowing the snow when you can just melt it away!!
> __________________


That looks like the NJDOT approach!! Drive around pouring salt on top of the snow until it's 3 or 4" deep (and nice and slushy and slick with all that meltwater from the salt mixed in with the snow), then head back to the shop and let another inch or two fall while you mount the plow and head out to start plowing now that the interstate is buried 4-5" deep. Except now you can't plow anyway because with everyone having to go so slowly or spinning out and backing up the rest of the traffic, you can hardly move.

Oddly enough I think they actually generally do a much better job on the secondary state highways than the interstates. Or at least, the level of service is more in keeping with the type of road.


----------



## LunchBox

MassHighway23;1282190 said:


> Ya, i know. the only guys that actully have the wings right now are the contractors. All though, i did see an article in the Globe a couple months ago about MassDOT starting to put wings on their trucks.


It'll coast them more, pay two guys buy a 100k truck that sits for more than half the year. Funny though, the pike guys use wings all the time, now that they have been merged for a year I wonder what will happen.


----------



## Len90

I for one hate the look of the WorkStars. The RD's are my favorite PennDOT trucks followed by the Granites. They just look like they can handle more.



vplow;1282234 said:


> That looks like the NJDOT approach!! Drive around pouring salt on top of the snow until it's 3 or 4" deep (and nice and slushy and slick with all that meltwater from the salt mixed in with the snow), then head back to the shop and let another inch or two fall while you mount the plow and head out to start plowing now that the interstate is buried 4-5" deep. Except now you can't plow anyway because with everyone having to go so slowly or spinning out and backing up the rest of the traffic, you can hardly move.
> 
> Oddly enough I think they actually generally do a much better job on the secondary state highways than the interstates. Or at least, the level of service is more in keeping with the type of road.


NJ DOT always has plows on when the forecast calls for more than 1 inch. The trucks are filled, plows mounted, and sent out to their respective locations an hour or two before the event begins. Once the first flakes start flying they begin salting. State contractors are supposed to be on stand-by with plows on and ready to start plowing at their respective locations. I really have no idea why they have a good idea to handle it but never can execute. They oversalt in the beginning and then that water mixes with the falling snow, gets compacted and forms a thick layer that takes a lot more salting and plowing to get off the road. This past winter secondary state roads were not cleared well for a good 12 hours after the last flakes fell.

Also if you look all NJ DOT 10 wheelers are equipped to handle a right-wing yet I have never seen one with the wing plow attached. Really a shame as they would work amazing for the secondary state roads.


----------



## vplow

Len90;1282241NJ DOT always has plows on when the forecast calls for more than 1 inch. The trucks are filled said:


> The NJDOT winter maintenance plan, if there is one, may -say- "plows on whenever forecast is for more than 1 inch" but in practice, even if the forecast is for 12-18", at the start they are out driving around up an down the interstate salting with no plows mounted until there are several inches down on the road. If you go out during most any storm you will pass NJDOT trucks just salting, with no plows mounted, driving through 3-4" of snow on a regular basis (i.e., any storm that produces 3-4" or more of snow). I'm not blaming the guys on the ground, I'm sure this comes from someone in an office in Trenton who doesn't even walk outside when it's snowing out.


----------



## Bones357

Took my wife on an overnight to Peek 'n Peak in Chataqua Co. NY yesterday and ended up getting a few pictures! Unfortunately, I had to use my phone because I didn't bring my camera. Oh well...

Found this at the NYSDOT Chataqua Co. Residency. The rest of the yard was locked up. I only saw one Mack Granite outside, and it was too far away to get a good picture. The rest of the trucks must have been inside. Anyway, this V is pretty sharp:

























I have a few of a Mina NY. Highway Dept. truck, but my email is not cooperating at the moment. I will post them as soon as they come through.


----------



## Bones357

Mina NY (Findley Lake) Highway Dept.:


----------



## Len90

vplow;1282259 said:


> The NJDOT winter maintenance plan, if there is one, may -say- "plows on whenever forecast is for more than 1 inch" but in practice, even if the forecast is for 12-18", at the start they are out driving around up an down the interstate salting with no plows mounted until there are several inches down on the road. If you go out during most any storm you will pass NJDOT trucks just salting, with no plows mounted, driving through 3-4" of snow on a regular basis (i.e., any storm that produces 3-4" or more of snow). I'm not blaming the guys on the ground, I'm sure this comes from someone in an office in Trenton who doesn't even walk outside when it's snowing out.


Are you sure those are not contractor spreaders? Those will never do any snow removal. I know in central jersey trucks are set to go. Local townships will do that exact thing. Plows are only mounted after 2 inches of snow has fallen. The counties will vary based on the event in how they prepare. I can't blame any of the guys on the ground as they are just doing what they are instructed to do.


----------



## vplow

Here in NW Jersey I've never even seen such a thing as a contractor spreader. COntractor trucks only have front blades, no spreaders and no wings. DOT does all spreading, at least on roads that I travel. Contractors only get called out in heavy storms, and only on the interstates, not on state highways. I know they do run on some state highways south and east of here). Not sure what official criteria is but probably 6"+ or something before contractors will be seen out plowing.


----------



## Len90

vplow;1282297 said:


> Here in NW Jersey I've never even seen such a thing as a contractor spreader. COntractor trucks only have front blades, no spreaders and no wings. DOT does all spreading, at least on roads that I travel. Contractors only get called out in heavy storms, and only on the interstates, not on state highways. I know they do run on some state highways south and east of here). Not sure what official criteria is but probably 6"+ or something before contractors will be seen out plowing.


Wow it is two different worlds then between the NW and central part of the state. We will utilize state contractor spreaders that have the sole responsibility of spreading salt. I know there are contractor spreaders on RT18. They are provided the spreaders by the state and don't do any plowing. They are utilized for any event. Once we have a plowable amount of snow the contractor plows start working. They are staged ready to go but will not start plowing until the accumulation is 2 inches or greater.


----------



## Len90

BTW: IF there is anybody out there that still wants a pdf copy of the calendar that you can easily print out on your own please be sure to send an email to [email protected].

I got my second one done and it is up on my wall!


----------



## MassHighway23

jt5019;387377 said:


> Taken from the ConnDOT website


I wish MassDOT was more like ConnDOT:crying:


----------



## MassHighway23

oops! i thought it would quote the pictures to. Anyways, it was a picture of a ConnDOT double winger...


----------



## MassHighway23

LunchBox;1282237 said:


> It'll coast them more, pay two guys buy a 100k truck that sits for more than half the year. Funny though, the pike guys use wings all the time, now that they have been merged for a year I wonder what will happen.


I wonder to!
There's some nice NYC shots in this vid!
http://www.ny1.com/content/news_beats/transit/131234/nyers-combat-deep-snow--slow-travel/


----------



## MassHighway23

*Found Online*

Here's a California DOT for you Ryan...


----------



## MassHighway23

Some AMAZING pics on here!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeley/favorites/page14/?view=md


----------



## NJjunior973

vplow;1282297 said:


> Here in NW Jersey I've never even seen such a thing as a contractor spreader. COntractor trucks only have front blades, no spreaders and no wings. DOT does all spreading, at least on roads that I travel. Contractors only get called out in heavy storms, and only on the interstates, not on state highways. I know they do run on some state highways south and east of here). Not sure what official criteria is but probably 6"+ or something before contractors will be seen out plowing.


Where abouts in NW NJ? im from sussex county, contractors only have front plows aroudn here, and they get called out aroudn 4 inches i've noticed.


----------



## vplow

NJjunior973;1282670 said:


> Where abouts in NW NJ? im from sussex county, contractors only have front plows aroudn here, and they get called out aroudn 4 inches i've noticed.


Sussex/Warren plus going east into Morris on 46 and 80. Sounds like we're seeing about the same thing, interesting that Len90 says he sees (seemingly better) different setups and practices further south.


----------



## J29

*Frink America*

Hey Guys,

Been a while since I checked in here...took alot of time to catch up on this thread...continues to be the best around. Nice job on the calendar too!! Anyways....I was on the Wausau-Everest website and looking under the brands tab on the left, I noticed Frink America listed. If you click on the tab, it tells the story about how Everest purchased Frink in 2000 and then changed the name to American Snoplows in 2003. They both were then bought by Wausau in 2004. I know a long while back, there was some question as to what happened to Frink after they shut down. Sorry for the long post....I thought this thread would be the best spot to throw in this info. Also, I have some Masspike action shots I grabbed this winter I have to throw on if I can remember how to post the pics its been so long. Have a good one everyone. J.


----------



## lakeeffect

Lewis County NY


----------



## lakeeffect

The V plows are off for spring plowing and one ways put on.

One of their Oshkoshs sitting in shed always has V on.


----------



## Kuzanut

How many V plows do they have?


----------



## mercer_me

That Ford with the double wings is a wicked good looking truck.


----------



## lakeeffect

Kuzanut;1282850 said:


> How many V plows do they have?


Not exactly sure but at least 8 or 10. There are more trucks, these just happened to be outside today.


----------



## neman

*For Auction-Turin NY Fwd*

If you look at the interior pictures they posted, it looks it is in great shape! http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000067791


----------



## J29

*MassPike*

Been a while since I've posted, so bear with me if I mess it up at first. First is Oshkosh out of Chicopee yard...believe this truck was posted a couple of years ago in this thread when it was refurbished. Second one is International also out of Chicopee.


----------



## J29

*MassPike*

Couple of trucks out of the Blandford garage...first is Ford L Series with combo Everest/Frink wings, second is Oshkosh with Everest and third is Paystar with Everest setup.


----------



## J29

*More MassPike*

All of these are also out of Blanford....2 Ford L series and an Oshkosh.


----------



## J29

*Few more MassPike*

First 3 are all out of Blanford and the last L Series is out of Lee.


----------



## J29

2 RIDOT plows...one Mack with Everest gear and one International with Viking-Cives. Other is MassHwy International with Viking-Cives gear.


----------



## MassHighway23

J29;1282913 said:


> 2 RIDOT plows...one Mack with Everest gear and one International with Viking-Cives. Other is MassHwy International with Viking-Cives gear.


Yay! MassHighway with a wing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## melldog55

Wow Great pics where were the ridot rigs shot.?


----------



## J29

Melldog55...

They were shot down in Hope Valley, but they are a couple of years old. Not too many of those older Macks left in the RIDOT fleet. J.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1281395 said:


> The prices *should* be fairly similar.
> 
> 1. Download the PDF to your computer from the e-mail and put the PDF file onto a jump drive or burn it to a CD.
> 
> 2. Go to Staples, kinkos, Office Max, Office Depot, etc. and tell them you need to print and bind a calendar that is 8.5x11, landscape format, printed on both sides. (13 actual sheets, but 25 total sheets printed)
> 
> 3. You will give your jump drive/CD to the person working and you can ask them for prices and recommendations on paper prior to printing. *Make sure they give you a estimate prior to printing!*
> 
> 4. The person will print all the odd pages first. Once they are printed, they will put them back in the printer and print the even pages on the back side of them. Make sure you check that everything is correct - the guy doing mine messed up my first run.
> 
> 5. Tell them you need it spiral bound with a plastic coil (not a plastic comb). Again, ask them to show you samples and prices prior to binding. They might also offer you a clear cover or rear, it's your choice, I didn't opt for this. Also ask them to punch a hole to hang the calendar from, I forgot to do this.
> 
> 6. Don't forget to take your CD/Jump drive back! Don't leave any embarrassing photos on the drive either!
> 
> Let me know how it works out Mercer.


I just got two calenders made at Staples. They were $15.99 a pease for every thing. They came out excelent.


----------



## MassHighway23

J29;1282909 said:


> First 3 are all out of Blanford and the last L Series is out of Lee.


Love the Pike!


----------



## James D

*J29*

J29, great pictures!


----------



## James D

*Town snow blower*

A town snow blower, of sorts. This is a contractor who does town work at Tahoe City, CA.

The pictures are last week, clearing the bicycle path on the west shore of Lake Tahoe.

RPM Tech blower and Cat 950H.

Cheers, JD


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;1282899 said:


> If you look at the interior pictures they posted, it looks it is in great shape! http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000067791


That FWD is sick!!!


----------



## James D

Dan85;1282149 said:


> Forgot I had these; I believe it's Grand Island, NY DPW or parks department. For an undergrad project out TA gave us a huge file of vintage photos from Niagara Falls and Grand Island and these two were in the file.


Fantastic! Looks like a truck loading shoot...

thanks, jd


----------



## mercer_me

I got the calendar hanging on the wall in my room. I also had one made up for my uncle (the owner of the January truck).


----------



## flalex72

Finally got another chance to head out and take some more pictures. The MTO contracts all road maintenance in our area to Transfield, the company that owns USM. They started last year with a pile of new equipment but have seen a huge fleet expansion over this winter. The MTO has been evaluating new technologies lately though, and I spotted this Falkoping spreader on a Sterling at the MTO yard here in North Bay. Gin-Cor has started carrying these spreaders, importing them from Sweden. The truck has Viking-Cives plow frames, but the plows are another brand.


----------



## flalex72

Transfield started with a fleet of International WorkStars with Viking-Cives ProLineII bodies in blue. Then they got some aluminum ones, and now they have a variety of them with some differences. And this has been less than a year since they started plowing. They also move the trucks and equipment around between the local yards quite frequently, making taking pictures a challenge.

Standard Truck, with some other equipment in the background.








One of the newer oddball trucks. Larochelle body and plows.








Aluminum body, but otherwise the same as the blue ones.








They also have a subcontractor from down south that takes the dump bodies off some of their trucks and puts on V spreaders. They still have tag axles, but no wheels mounted.








These are the only two left at this yard, the other two have already gone south for the summer.


----------



## flalex72

Look what we have here. I saw a clip on Discovery Channel about the inventor of these units but I never knew if they made it to market. It replaces the salt spinner with a small paving attachment. Locally they use it for adding gravel to the edge of the road when it washes away. They were just setting it up for the summer.

Mounted on a standard Transfield Viking-Cives ProLineII Body
















They used it to patch potholes on Discovery Channel, and the suggestion was to replace the back tires with superwides so it's self rolling. this one is only used for gravel as far as I'm aware. I can't imagine hot asphalt would be good for the equipment.















Other side of the truck


----------



## Kuzanut

Flalex72 can you re upload the first set of pictures? I can't see them.


----------



## flalex72

Kuzanut;1283168 said:


> Flalex72 can you re upload the first set of pictures? I can't see them.


Sorry about that, here they are.


----------



## flalex72

As I mentioned above, there are a pile of new trucks sitting in a corner of the yard. I know they may have gotten another MTO contract up north, these are possibly for that. The 4 of them have no decals or numbers, but the license plates are in series (5th Number 4,5,7,9)

Shiny - won't stay that way for long!















Sets of plows and wings sitting next to them. Look at that edge! The crossed out marker reads "Bruce Power" and "Transfield below it.








This truck doesn't look like it's seen winter, pretty new.








A new Pickup


----------



## flalex72

I have no idea what's up with this truck. It's the same chassis as the other new plows, has hood cutouts and an extended frame out front, has Viking-Cives mudflaps and is in the same series of license plates as the other new plows but it has a flatbed, and no fleet number. There appeared to be an identical one in the shop, but it has stuff on the bed and I couldn't get a good look.
















These plows and Loader were in at the local International Dealer. Odd that one of them has Tenco mudflaps, Transfield has no Tenco equipment as far as I am aware.















Standard patrol pickup. They have a pile of these.


----------



## flalex72

Now to the Powassan Patrol Yard. This place has a bunch of trucks that aern't the same as the rest of the fleet. It's also the only yard on divided highway, so they have 2 tow plows.

One of the trucks for the Tow Plow. Left side wing and straight blade, not the usual oneway. Attached to an arrowboard for lane closures.








The TowPlows waiting for winter.















A standard Blue truck, attached to an arrowboard for lane closures.








A Standard truck with Aluminum body towing the liquid anti icing trailer. The sign on the back of the trailer had been covered over so I guess it's used for water in the Summer.


----------



## flalex72

On to the odd ones. Along with the other truck for the tow plow, Powassan yard has three trucks with ProLine I bodies and differnt paint schemes. They also have different lights on the back.

Cab Visor is Different, as well as the Colour scheme







Curved tailgate, round lights, less lights up top and strobes on the sides make this one different.







Red Truck







Different Rear lights again.


----------



## flalex72

The other odd truck. White Cab/Yellow Body.








Next to the other Tow Plow tow unit.








Set up to do Lane Closures on the Highway.








Wing Blade mirror Image. Don't see this often.


----------



## flalex72

The subcontractor has some trucks here too, but the others have gone south to be dump trucks for the summer by now.

The Ramp Truck















Not sure if this unit will go back to being a Dump Truck or not.


----------



## flalex72

Final Set!









Salt Enclosure








Crash Truck. It looks like it has a mount for a plow and lights, but I've never seen one on it.








Ok, so this isn't a Plow, but the guy was driving it all the way to Alberta for delivery so I thought it deserved a mention.


----------



## Len90

mercer_me: Great to see a claendar hanging. That picture does look familiar. I wish I remember where I've seen it before  

flalex72: Awesome job with all the pictures.


----------



## BillyRgn

Flalex72- great shots, they must be getting paid pretty well to afford the payments on brand new shiny stuff like that and to have contractors bring there trucks up and convert over to v-Boxes. Should be interesting to see what happens to a company like that, unfortunately a lot of company's will open up because they get some contracts, go out and buy the best of the best and end up bankrupt within 5 years


----------



## flalex72

BillyRgn;1283216 said:


> Flalex72- great shots, they must be getting paid pretty well to afford the payments on brand new shiny stuff like that and to have contractors bring there trucks up and convert over to v-Boxes. Should be interesting to see what happens to a company like that, unfortunately a lot of company's will open up because they get some contracts, go out and buy the best of the best and end up bankrupt within 5 years


They have some big backing behind them - Transfield Services is an Australian company that also owns USM. Transfield Services North America is their transportation arm taking care of a few maintenance contracts in the Southeastern States. This is their first canadian contract. Unlike the previous contractor they are also using multi use bodies, not just V boxes. They say it gets better value out of the trucks and allows them to maintain them year round. I saw a new line striper roll into their shop today, that can't be cheap.


----------



## mercer_me

flalex72;1283196 said:


> The subcontractor has some trucks here too, but the others have gone south to be dump trucks for the summer by now.
> 
> The Ramp Truck
> View attachment 97598


Them front dumps are a nice set up.


----------



## flalex72

I don't think I've ever seen sand in it - the highway is divided 4 lanes with cross roads, and it is usually our cleaning up around the turn lanes and roads even days after a storm. Almost ran into it one day when it was plowing the left turn lane off the middle of the road. Poor lighting setup. I have a feeling the sub had it in their fleet and wanted to see it get some use alongside their converted newer trucks.


----------



## Jelinek61

So Transfield is a private company contracted to maintain the highway year round? If so those are some awesome trucks for a private company. What happens to all the old state highway trucks when a company takes over the work?


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's some MTO pics
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/safety/icecontrol/icecontrol.shtml


----------



## flalex72

Jelinek61;1283378 said:


> So Transfield is a private company contracted to maintain the highway year round? If so those are some awesome trucks for a private company. What happens to all the old state highway trucks when a company takes over the work?


Most if not all of the province of Ontario's highways are maintained under contract. There are a few big names across the province that provide these services, and it includes plowing, sweeping, grading, patching and other things that can be considered regular maintenance, and in southern Ontario it also includes things like emergency crash response traffic management. The MTO (our DOT equivalent) doesn't maintain a fleet of trucks for these services, just some pickups and small vehicles for inspections and surveying etc. They do test new technologies like the first truck I posted, so they have some plows, but they don't see regular use. The MTO is responsible for weigh scales, Capital Improvements, Live traffic management and electronic signs, and generally has a working relationship with the contractors, but it pretty hands off when it comes to maintenance. With a variety of contractors across the province we also have a wide variety of equipment with each contractor specifying different requirements for their area. The MTO also owns the yards and provided the buildings you see in the pictures when we went to the contract system in the early 90's. I'm not sure what happened to their equipment at that point, but I know some of it is still around. Transfield has a sign truck on a GM TopKick with a Hiab and auger that has been around since the MTO days, so some of it was probably sold when we began this system. The company that held the contract previously luckily had other things like paving that some of their equipment could be used for, and another contract west of here, but some of their trucks must have been surplus and difficult to sell, because you still see some of their extra plows and graders out plowing for them in the mall parking lot, which is an odd choice of equipment for that job.


----------



## man4054

Park Ridge NJ


----------



## Bones357

I found a Walter Snow Fighter!!!!

It belonged to the town of Hamlin, NY. It's in a field on Rt. 262 between the villages of Elba and Byron, NY. It's wing is laying on the ground next to it. Sure wish it was mounted. I'm diggin' the snorkel!

You guys will have to tell me what year it is, because I have no idea. I don't know that much about them, but I was excited to find it!

Again, I didn't have my good camera. I need to start carrying it all the time.


































I also got a good look at the NYSTA trucks at the Batavia shed. They have three new Sterlings, a new International and an older International that was probably there the last time I took pics there. I'll get some new pics this coming winter.


----------



## MassHighway23

Good 'ol Syracuse!
http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2010/12/plow_snaps_syracuse_utility_po.html


----------



## James D

*Some bike path pictures*

Here are a few more municipal contractor pictures. These are in Squaw Valley CA, on the bicycle path last week. Contractor clearing the path for the utilities district, who's bike path it is.

Cat 938 and an old Blanchet single stage blower. The single stage really throws the snow.


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1283669 said:


> Good 'ol Syracuse!
> http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2010/12/plow_snaps_syracuse_utility_po.html


Good thing that trip edge worked! LOL!


----------



## t800

*Town of Geneva T800 Pics*

Hi Guys,
Here's a few more pic's of my new plow truck. I took these in April while Henderson Truck Equipment was taking their own. They are going to include the truck in their 2012 calender and also in the new brochure for the rear wing post. (Wing post is a new design) Last photo was taken last week with the plows taken off for the summer, ready for road work. Only a few more months and I'll finally get to plow some snow with it !
Thanks, & Have a good one, Paul.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That stainless steel plow is so wild!


----------



## mercer_me

How do you like them new Fisher Intensifire lights? I noticed alot of people with big trucks have bean putting them lights on.


----------



## Dan85

Awesome Shots guys! What a nice treat to return from vacation and see all these amazing shots!

Paul, did you show the Henderson guys our calendar?

I was down in South Carolina and I was surprised to see they had a few plows sitting in a SCDOT yard.

The one lonely plow pic I got - I believe it's WVDOT? (can't remember where I was!)


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1284117 said:


> That stainless steel plow is so wild!


Yep. I think those stainless moldboards are badass!


----------



## t800

mercer me,
I have heard they are good. Some other towns around here have been using those lights and like them, but I haven't driven the new truck in the dark yet! lol. 
The ones that I really like though are the big 6" LED's up on the upper mirror bars. Those will shine through just about any weather!
thanks, paul.


----------



## t800

Thanks Dan,
And yes they saw the calendar. Loved it! (you do good work!) So I made the saleman a copy! Gonna post some more photos of our other equipment soon.
Paul.


----------



## mercer_me

t800;1284167 said:


> mercer me,
> I have heard they are good. Some other towns around here have been using those lights and like them, but I haven't driven the new truck in the dark yet! lol.
> The ones that I really like though are the big 6" LED's up on the upper mirror bars. Those will shine through just about any weather!
> thanks, paul.


A guy I know just put them on his F-450 and he likes them. He had Meyer lights on it before but they just fell apart. He said the Fisher lights are alot more rugged. My uncle is thinking about putting them on his 1991 Ford L9000 and if he likes them he will probly put them on the rest of his trucks.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Good looking K Whopper


----------



## john mc

here is a truck i installed a certified power closed loop system. this truck was clean


----------



## john mc

john mc;1284571 said:


> here is a truck i installed a certified power closed loop system. this truck was clean


sry pic didnt go through


----------



## Kuzanut

May i ask what exactly is a certified power closed loop system?


----------



## john mc

Kuzanut;1284578 said:


> May i ask what exactly is a certified power closed loop system?


it measures the amount of material (salt or sand) applied to the ground with ground speed +or - 1 pound per mile it will also monitor oil levels,hydraulic psi,dump up wing down ,plow up or down . liquid cal. gal per mile also and level in tank and a lot more . this unit is now required to be a mass. dot combo unit .
they just want some of the options it has to offer . It will also do WiFI gps and road temp .
its a great unit I have installed 40 this winter.


----------



## john mc

Kuzanut;1284578 said:


> May i ask what exactly is a certified power closed loop system?


it measures the amount of material (salt or sand) applied to the ground with ground speed +or - 1 pound per mile it will also monitor oil levels,hydraulic psi,dump up wing down ,plow up or down . liquid cal. gal per mile also and level in tank and a lot more . this unit is now required to be a mass. dot combo unit .
they just want some of the options it has to offer . It will also do WiFI gps and road temp .
its a great unit I have installed 40 this winter. this is what it looks like this add is from someone else not me ..http://boston.ebayclassifieds.com/p...ed-control-system-certified-power/?ad=9062911


----------



## Plow Boss

t800;1284167 said:


> mercer me,
> I have heard they are good. Some other towns around here have been using those lights and like them, but I haven't driven the new truck in the dark yet! lol.
> The ones that I really like though are the big 6" LED's up on the upper mirror bars. Those will shine through just about any weather!
> thanks, paul.


Who makes those 6" LED lights?


----------



## Uncle Herb

NYS DOT and Onondaga County at the local spring shop.


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1284862 said:


> NYS DOT and Onondaga County at the local spring shop.


I'll take the one on the right.


----------



## dieselguy5245

mercer_me;1284863 said:


> I'll take the one on the right.


x2 on that oneThumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Just compare those 2 trucks. Crazy how the Paystar dwarfs the Granite. I'll be joining the majority here, I'll take the Paystar!


----------



## SnWfiteR

I've driven that one. Its from our Marcellus shop. And yes its a beast!! It plows in the hills in southwest Onondaga County



dieselguy5245;1284870 said:


> x2 on that oneThumbs Up


----------



## t800

The 6" LED's are made by TRUCLITE.


----------



## Mackman

Well if the Mack was FWD like the paystar was im sure it would sit up alot higher too.


----------



## Len90

Mackman;1284970 said:


> Well if the Mack was FWD like the paystar was im sure it would sit up alot higher too.


I agree that it is not a fair comparison at all since the Mack is not FWD. However, IF it was I still think it would not sit as high. Still an impressive shot since those Granites are not a small truck at all.


----------



## Kuzanut

Damn that Paystar is HUUUUUUUUUUUUGE..... as Billy Fucillo would...


----------



## t800

*More Town of Geneva Trucks*

Just a couple shots of some of our other equipment. A 2005 Sterling / Tenco which we still have, and our old 88 Mack / Viking that the Sterling replaced. The Mack was a better truck in my opinion. We also had another nearly identical Sterling / Tenco, a 2001, that was just replaced with the 2011 Kenworth T800 / Henderson ten-wheeler that I drive now. (photo's posted earlier). We have another Mack, a single axle 2009 Granite, along with a 2006 International work-star low-profile. I will try and get photo's of them posted soon also.

Thanks, paul.


----------



## mercer_me

t800;1285240 said:


> Just a couple shots of some of our other equipment. A 2005 Sterling / Tenco which we still have, and our old 88 Mack / Viking that the Sterling replaced. The Mack was a better truck in my opinion. We also had another nearly identical Sterling / Tenco, a 2001, that was just replaced with the 2011 Kenworth T800 / Henderson ten-wheeler that I drive now. (photo's posted earlier). We have another Mack, a single axle 2009 Granite, along with a 2006 International work-star low-profile. I will try and get photo's of them posted soon also.
> 
> Thanks, paul.


Why didn't they put a wing on the 2005 Sterling?


----------



## Dan85

Sharp Looking Trucks Thumbs Up


----------



## t800

mercer_me;1285256 said:


> Why didn't they put a wing on the 2005 Sterling?


mercer me,
believe it or not, that truck doen't plow much snow. Only used as a back-up in the winter. Doesn't have a sander either. spends most of its time with the water dept. or hauling blacktop for us in the summer. The water dept used to get the oldest plow truck cycled down to them, but the water dept's work load and miles of water main has greatly increased in the last 15 years, so they went new this time with the intention of keeping it much longer than we keep the dedicated plow trucks. We keep equipment 10 years. We have 3 truck's that plow, 2011 KW, '09 Mack, '07 International. All 3 have plow's, wing's, and all season/sander bodies.
Thanks, paul.


----------



## mercer_me

t800;1285268 said:


> mercer me,
> believe it or not, that truck doen't plow much snow. Only used as a back-up in the winter. Doesn't have a sander either. spends most of its time with the water dept. or hauling blacktop for us in the summer. The water dept used to get the oldest plow truck cycled down to them, but the water dept's work load and miles of water main has greatly increased in the last 15 years, so they went new this time with the intention of keeping it much longer than we keep the dedicated plow trucks. We keep equipment 10 years. We have 3 truck's that plow, 2011 KW, '09 Mack, '07 International. All 3 have plow's, wing's, and all season/sander bodies.
> Thanks, paul.


How many miles of road do you guys plow?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Cool old International for sale on TruckPaper.

http://www.truckpaper.com/list/list...NTERNATIONAL&Mdltxt=M412&mdlx=exact&bcatid=27


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1285441 said:


> Cool old International for sale on TruckPaper.
> 
> http://www.truckpaper.com/list/list...NTERNATIONAL&Mdltxt=M412&mdlx=exact&bcatid=27


That's a pretty nice old International. It would be pretty sweet if it had a plow and wing.


----------



## Kuzanut

I do have to say i like the diamond plate fenders.


----------



## mercer_me

Kuzanut;1285509 said:


> I do have to say i like the diamond plate fenders.


I do to. Them fenders look like they would be wicked rugged.


----------



## 2500hdFisher

Got the opportunity to go to CASHO 2012 this year (CT Association of Street and Highway Operators) equipment and products expo. I work for Cummins in CT and we had a booth there. Had alot of trucks and equipment there, Tenco maust have sent 30 trucks to the show. Here are some shots I took

Hartford CT New Tenco Body and Plow








Plainville CT new Mack Granite with all Tenco Equipment








A Power Platform Looks like a Cotton Harvester with plow equipment on it. Have never seen one before


----------



## mercer_me

Them Tenco side dumps are ok if you know how to properly use them. If you tip the side dump up before you let some material out the body will crack after I while. My uncle has three of them and all three had cracked bodies when he bought them. He had the cracks welded and he has his drivers let some sand out before they tip the side dump up.


----------



## MassHighway23

t800;1285240 said:


> Just a couple shots of some of our other equipment. A 2005 Sterling / Tenco which we still have, and our old 88 Mack / Viking that the Sterling replaced. The Mack was a better truck in my opinion. We also had another nearly identical Sterling / Tenco, a 2001, that was just replaced with the 2011 Kenworth T800 / Henderson ten-wheeler that I drive now. (photo's posted earlier). We have another Mack, a single axle 2009 Granite, along with a 2006 International work-star low-profile. I will try and get photo's of them posted soon also.
> 
> Thanks, paul.


Do you put a wing on that Mack? Nice lookin trucks!


----------



## MassHighway23

2500hdFisher;1285647 said:


> Got the opportunity to go to CASHO 2012 this year (CT Association of Street and Highway Operators) equipment and products expo. I work for Cummins in CT and we had a booth there. Had alot of trucks and equipment there, Tenco maust have sent 30 trucks to the show. Here are some shots I took
> 
> Hartford CT New Tenco Body and Plow
> View attachment 97837
> 
> 
> Plainville CT new Mack Granite with all Tenco Equipment
> View attachment 97838
> 
> 
> A Power Platform Looks like a Cotton Harvester with plow equipment on it. Have never seen one before
> View attachment 97839


There was a video of that a couple months ago on this thread.


----------



## Dan85

Very Cool, I saw an ad for the power platform a while back in some trade magazine. I wonder if it will take off or not.


----------



## t800

MassHighway23;1285673 said:


> Do you put a wing on that Mack? Nice lookin trucks!


Yes, we put a wing on the Mack, Thanks. Paul.


----------



## t800

*Plow route miles*



mercer_me;1285270 said:


> How many miles of road do you guys plow?


We plow 36 miles of road. Average plow run is around 3 hours if the winds not blowing to bad.

thanks, paul.


----------



## mercer_me

t800;1285686 said:


> We plow 36 miles of road. Average plow run is around 3 hours if the winds not blowing to bad.
> 
> thanks, paul.


So that's about 12 miles per truck, that's about a perfect size rout IMO.


----------



## Dan85

Anyone in NY going to this: http://www.rightcoastcars.com/king-of-trucks.php

Not sure how many "big" truck they will have there, looks like it will be the first year for it.


----------



## granitefan713

t800;1285240 said:


> Just a couple shots of some of our other equipment. A 2005 Sterling / Tenco which we still have, and our old 88 Mack / Viking that the Sterling replaced. The Mack was a better truck in my opinion. We also had another nearly identical Sterling / Tenco, a 2001, that was just replaced with the 2011 Kenworth T800 / Henderson ten-wheeler that I drive now. (photo's posted earlier). We have another Mack, a single axle 2009 Granite, along with a 2006 International work-star low-profile. I will try and get photo's of them posted soon also.
> 
> Thanks, paul.


Can't wait to see that 09 Granite!


----------



## LunchBox

mercer_me;1285700 said:


> So that's about 12 miles per truck, that's about a perfect size rout IMO.


Mines 3 miles. City streets though. In an International 4900


----------



## mercer_me

LunchBox;1285961 said:


> Mines 3 miles. City streets though. In an International 4900


How long does it take you to plow your 3 miles?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Dan85;1285720 said:


> Anyone in NY going to this: http://www.rightcoastcars.com/king-of-trucks.php
> 
> Not sure how many "big" truck they will have there, looks like it will be the first year for it.


i am going with my grandson, the nationals are huge every year, the tuner cars never really took off so i think they are hoping this is better, we have a good 4x4 culture in rochester area imo


----------



## Dan85

IPLOWSNO;1286007 said:


> i am going with my grandson, the nationals are huge every year, the tuner cars never really took off so i think they are hoping this is better, we have a good 4x4 culture in rochester area imo


Cool! Looks like the weather should be good for the show today! I think I will be there today - I'll have an orange backpack and probably be shooting tons of pictures!

Uncle Herb, you going today?

- Dan


----------



## LunchBox

mercer_me;1285973 said:


> How long does it take you to plow your 3 miles?


I can make one pass in 15 minutes. They have me out there for the entire storm pushing back.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1286009 said:


> Cool! Looks like the weather should be good for the show today! I think I will be there today - I'll have an orange backpack and probably be shooting tons of pictures!
> 
> Uncle Herb, you going today?
> 
> - Dan


I went Friday/Saturday. Pretty good show, I hope it takes off. Not as many big rigs as I would have liked. Cool mud bog action, I had the green 52 International pickup if anyone noticed. This was one of my fav trucks of the show, lol. The NYS Fair will use this truck until nothing but a pile of rust is left.


----------



## mercer_me

LunchBox;1286089 said:


> I can make one pass in 15 minutes. They have me out there for the entire storm pushing back.


You must not have any cornors to do?


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1286101 said:


> I went Friday/Saturday. Pretty good show, I hope it takes off. Not as many big rigs as I would have liked. Cool mud bog action, I had the green 52 International pickup if anyone noticed. This was one of my fav trucks of the show, lol. The NYS Fair will use this truck until nothing but a pile of rust is left.


I wasn't able to make it out yesterday, but I went today and saw that old plow truck there as well. There were maybe 15 or so large trucks there, most of the show lot was empty - were there more large trucks yesterday? Also, did you see any of the highway trucks do any pulling, because I saw online that they had a class.

There was a guy with a sign for another truck show in Saratoga (?) I will post up the date when I find the picture.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Saturday was a big turn out. The ATHS truck show in Saratoga is great, 200+ trucks, all classics, big rigs. It's great, I go every year.

I saw three highway trucks drag race each other, 2 Kenworths and Brockway. Here is the vid I shot.


----------



## WingPlow

Uncle Herb;1286169 said:


> Saturday was a big turn out. The ATHS truck show in Saratoga is great, 200+ trucks, all classics, big rigs. It's great, I go every year.
> 
> I saw three highway trucks drag race each other, 2 Kenworths and Brockway. Here is the vid I shot.


when is that show ??


----------



## LunchBox

mercer_me;1286125 said:


> You must not have any cornors to do?


They have separate guys who do side streets in pick ups and machines who push back the intersections. For the big storms the have me make a few passes down but no pushing the intersections back


----------



## LunchBox

WingPlow;1286173 said:


> when is that show ??


Theyy have that up at the drags in epping new hampshire in july, it's a great time


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1286169 said:


> Saturday was a big turn out. The ATHS truck show in Saratoga is great, 200+ trucks, all classics, big rigs. It's great, I go every year.
> 
> I saw three highway trucks drag race each other, 2 Kenworths and Brockway. Here is the vid I shot.


Those were some great videos! None of those trucks were there Sunday - except the guys from Pullens, those two were there. (Surprised they weren't out on the 90, but I guess they have a few others sitting out there)

I really, really enjoyed the show even though it wasn't as big as I had hoped it would be. If you know of any other shows, please PM or post it up. I am going to try and make the Saratoga one.

Also, that mud hole, it was so DEEP yesterday, that trucks literally disappeared into it. I also wished they had opened the grand stands up for seating, that would have been much nicer than sitting on the metal bleachers. The free rides CNYJEEP gave on their obstacle course were great, I really enjoyed getting muddy, lol.

On a side note, since we all appreciate trucks so much, maybe during the summer we ought to turn this into a general truck thread? Where we post interesting pictures of trucks - any and all. Do you guys post on any other forums for that?

Find the 1500 in the mud bog!










There it is..










Here is the sign for the show:


----------



## Uncle Herb

Yup, the just keep making the mud deeper and deeper, lol, it was great. Here is a dodge 2500 that tried going throught without his lockers. Big mistake.






As for trucks shows. The CNY ATHS chapter has a show July 10th at Longbranch park in Syracuse. Great location on the lake and 200+ trucks. Lots of classic big rigs.

ATCA has their national show in Macungie PA June 17-19, well worth the drive. Tons of old trucks, lost of East Cost name plates, Mack, Brockway, Diamond Reo, White, etc. They usually do tours of the Mack plant as well.

The ESATA usually has a big show in Batavia NY, August 6-7. Another huge turn out.

Brockway Truck show in Cortland, NY, August 13th. The local ATHS chapter has a show the following day at the Brockway Museum.

Very cool truck pulls at the Washingtion County fair (Saratoga Area) the last weekend in August.

The ATCA show in Harford PA is one of the best of the year, Labor Day weekend. Just over the PA line right off 81. Huge turn out.

And of course, The ATHS show in Ballston Spa, two day afair, huge turn out, tons of vendors, doesnt get much better.

Fun summer!


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1286450 said:


> Yup, the just keep making the mud deeper and deeper, lol, it was great. Here is a dodge 2500 that tried going throught without his lockers. Big mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for trucks shows. The CNY ATHS chapter has a show July 10th at Longbranch park in Syracuse. Great location on the lake and 200+ trucks. Lots of classic big rigs.
> 
> ATCA has their national show in Macungie PA June 17-19, well worth the drive. Tons of old trucks, lost of East Cost name plates, Mack, Brockway, Diamond Reo, White, etc. They usually do tours of the Mack plant as well.
> 
> The ESATA usually has a big show in Batavia NY, August 6-7. Another huge turn out.
> 
> Brockway Truck show in Cortland, NY, August 13th. The local ATHS chapter has a show the following day at the Brockway Museum.
> 
> Very cool truck pulls at the Washingtion County fair (Saratoga Area) the last weekend in August.
> 
> The ATCA show in Harford PA is one of the best of the year, Labor Day weekend. Just over the PA line right off 81. Huge turn out.
> 
> And of course, The ATHS show in Ballston Spa, two day afair, huge turn out, tons of vendors, doesnt get much better.
> 
> Fun summer!


Thanks for the info! I should definitely be able to hit a few of those!

On a Plowing related note; $3,000 Brockway with a plow in Syracuse..if only I had the space!

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/2373941358.html


----------



## mercer_me

June is a good month.


----------



## 2004F550

Pride and Glory truck show today in North Haven CT , 7am-4pm, just found out but my buddy and I are going to try and make it down there.


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;1286909 said:


> Pride and Glory truck show today in North Haven CT , 7am-4pm, just found out but my buddy and I are going to try and make it down there.


did ya make it ??....i didnt end up going this year.

i beleive next weekend is the truck show at the Bethlehem fairgrounds


----------



## 2004F550

Yeah it was a nice little show, smaller then I expected but there were some nice trucks. I was thinking about cleaning up the tractor if I have time and taking it up to Bethlehem but the weather maybe iffy it looks like.


----------



## melldog55

*Mack*

2010 Mack Granite Quonset Port Authority (Rhode Island State). Twin 11' Viking plows, 12 yard warren sander stainless. Wouldn't let me upload my others.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Some stuff chilling at Tracy Road...

Town of German Flatts










NYST










No Name..yet


----------



## mercer_me

That Western Star looks realy good. Do you have any more pictures of it?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Sorry, those are the only two, a very sharp unit.


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin made me this snow plowing cake for my graduation party toady. It has a picture of my uncle's 1991 Ford L9000 and my 1/64 scale F-350 with a 9' plow and sander model on it. It came out excelent.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That German Flatts Granite is holding up nicely. I saw that truck at their garage right after they got it in I want to say 2004. Nice to see some departments still care for their trucks.


----------



## DareDog

what no pic Ryan with your post??

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...1/german-flatts-highway-dept-mack-granite.jpg


----------



## snow

I went to a truck show last weekend in Jersey and caught this Mack RM plow truck there.


----------



## mercer_me

That's a realy good looking Mack. To bad it doesn't have a wing.


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;1287760 said:


> what no pic Ryan with your post??
> 
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...1/german-flatts-highway-dept-mack-granite.jpg


Sure there is, and you just linked it up for me! Thanks man!!


----------



## Kuzanut

I think he was implying you might have dropped the ball...... HAHAHAHA


----------



## Plow Chaser

kuzanut;1287900 said:


> i think he was implying you might have dropped the ball...... Hahahaha


never!!! :d


----------



## granitefan713

Great shots guys! Love that new Western Star!

Here are some of mine.

New International WorkStar bound for the Province of Nova Scotia.









A PennDOT Mack CV712 with an attenuator, this is the only single axle Granite I've seen for PennDOT in person. I wish they got more of these.









A PennDOT Mack R-Model hauling a new International WorkStar









A PennDOT Mack Pinnacle, just to compare to the R-Model above.


----------



## granitefan713

And one more,

A crappy shot of PennDOT's TowPlow, being pulled by a Mack Granite on a 90 degree day.


----------



## mercer_me

granitefan713;1288874 said:


> A PennDOT Mack R-Model hauling a new International WorkStar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PennDOT Mack Pinnacle, just to compare to the R-Model above.


I probably sound crazy but, I would rather have the Mack R-Model,


----------



## t800

*Phelps NY Highway Dept.*

I've been meaning to post these for a while and keep forgetting. Town of Phelps NY Highway Dept had a bad fire at the highway shop at the end of April. First, let me say as far as I know no one was hurt! 
Word is that the cause was battery cables rubbed through and shorted against the frame in their only International. Five trucks damaged in all. They also have 1 Mack R-model and 4 Mack Granite's. One Granite made it through the fire 'OK'. The others all suffered heavy smoke and heat damage. Good thing the building has heat detectors or they might have lost everything. They still only have the one Granite running. They others are still in the repair shop. Hate to see stuff like this happen!
Phelps Highway Dept. is one of the towns that border the town I work for , Geneva.


----------



## Dan85

Phelps, the town with their website on the barn!

That's terrible, looks like they took a lot of pride in their trucks too by the details on the granite. Seems like a lot of fires this year. I recall someone on here posting a TSB warning about the threat of wiring shorts from rubbed wires, wonder if this is going to blow back on any installers or manufacturers?

This guy was down in DC, I think it was a private contractor, but I didn't catch the name. First time I have ever seen a plow mount like that.


----------



## cat320

mercer_me;1288907 said:


> I probably sound crazy but, I would rather have the Mack R-Model,


me too definatly a vote for the r model


----------



## granitefan713

That's a shame about that fire. I hope they get those Mack's back in action soon.


----------



## Stik208

They are going to put them back in service after being in a building that was on fire? Doesn't sound to smart to me, thats what insurance is for.


----------



## Kuzanut

If the damage was only cosmetic it makes sense to fix them up and put them back in service. I'm sure they are going to get looked over with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I had one of my "associates" in NY go to the NYSDOT auction in Utica this morning and get me more pics of the IH 4x4 and whatever else was there. The auction guy and nearly everyone else asking why he was taking so many pictures of the trucks!! Little do they know.


----------



## Kuzanut

Any idea who took the 4x4 home with them?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1289012 said:


> Any idea who took the 4x4 home with them?


I did!! No, I was told a lot of towns up in the Tug Hill area were interested in it. I'll be curious to see how much it goes for. Knowing how Village Truck Sales buys up the DOT trucks, I'm sure they will wind up with it.


----------



## DareDog

Plow Chaser;1289013 said:


> I did!! No, I was told a lot of towns up in the Tug Hill area were interested in it. I'll be curious to see how much it goes for. Knowing how *Village Truck Sales buys up the DOT trucks, *I'm sure they will wind up with it.


they got 7 nys dot trucks on there now!


----------



## t800

granitefan713;1288983 said:


> That's a shame about that fire. I hope they get those Mack's back in action soon.


The International goes without saying--- Total loss. The one R-model is still up in the air, could go either way. The Granite's are all being repaired, new interiors, lights, paint work where needed, etc. Should be back in action soon. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Dan85

A while back I mentioned that Erie county was sending their autocars to auction, well here they are:

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000068946

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000068949

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000068953

(Few others here)

Cheektavegas is also letting their old Autocars go

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000068986

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000068987


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1273388 said:


>


I can't beleive they only wanted $2,200 for that truck.


----------



## Dan85

mercer_me;1289248 said:


> I can't beleive they only wanted $2,200 for that truck.


I know, right? You could probably even talk him down some too! I'm surprised how cheap a lot of these trucks go for. I saw on old Brockway with a full plow setup on Craigslist for only $3300! If only I had the _space _and _skill_!


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1289253 said:


> I know, right? You could probably even talk him down some too! I'm surprised how cheap a lot of these trucks go for. I saw on old Brockway with a full plow setup on Craigslist for only $3300! If only I had the _space _and _skill_!


Did that Ford run? Eaven if it didn't it's till worth more than $2,200. That would be a good truck for somebody just startimg out with a road contract.


----------



## granitefan713

Here are 3 brand new PennDOT International WorkStar's being delivered to a local PennDOT shed. This will bring their total of new tandem WorkStars to 4 if I'm not mistaken, its about time they replaced a bunch of those RDs...I just wish the new ones were Macks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And there goes all the Erie County Autocars... Are they replacing them with the newer tandem Volvos?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Those new Workstars are pretty sweet. Hey, at least PennDot didn't award the contract to Freightliner! And if you want DOT Macks, you're gonna have to move to New York!!


----------



## MassHighway23

I like the paint jobs on the rear of those PennDOTs!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Cool parade! The City of Syracuse is having their semi-annual equipment auction tomorrow starting at 9AM. Figure I'll swing by and see what crosses the block.


----------



## Autocar19003

Plow Chaser;1289316 said:


> And there goes all the Erie County Autocars... Are they replacing them with the newer tandem Volvos?


Trust me Ryan, there are plenty of Autocars left in Erie County. It is interesting that those are mid to late 80's and I know of several late 70's that are still in service. The older ones seemed to hold up better.

Those LSeries Fords are a mess. They were not in service that long and the bodies rusted out on them very quickly.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1289366 said:


> Cool parade! The City of Syracuse is having their semi-annual equipment auction tomorrow starting at 9AM. Figure I'll swing by and see what crosses the block.


I hope Syracuse has some older Paystars left. Last time I was at at their garage, they had some pretty tough Paystar and S series 4x4s.

Great job on the Daily Dose Uncle Herb. Really fun site, I check it often.


----------



## Autocar19003

*1936 Autocar*

This picture was sent to me today and it is an original Autocar factory picture. The photo belongs to the Lower Merion Historical Society.
The truck is a 1936 Autocar 4x4 with a Sargent V and Wing. 
It was partially built at the main factory in Ardmore and then finished at the Philadelphia factory in East Falls. The picture was actually taken on the Walnut Lane Bridge in Philadelphia.
This was prior to the war when Autocar made all the 1/2 Tracks.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1289377 said:


> I hope Syracuse has some older Paystars left. Last time I was at at their garage, they had some pretty tough Paystar and S series 4x4s.
> 
> Great job on the Daily Dose Uncle Herb. Really fun site, I check it often.


+1

I just try not to check it before I watch IRT though! Very interesting read, plus it's neat to see stuff from CNY that I'm familiar with. For what it's worth, you posted the suit-kote Brockway and this week we actually had to get a quote on a job from suit-kote - so I wonder if that Brockway will make it out this way.

- Dan


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1289381 said:


> +1
> 
> I just try not to check it before I watch IRT though! Very interesting read, plus it's neat to see stuff from CNY that I'm familiar with. For what it's worth, you posted the suit-kote Brockway and this week we actually had to get a quote on a job from suit-kote - so I wonder if that Brockway will make it out this way.
> 
> - Dan


And I used to work for Suit-Kote!! That Brock they still use is nuts. A 361 still in service. Awesome. Hit up the Brockway show this year if you can. The parade is insane. Check out last years on my Youtube page.


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1289343 said:


> I like the paint jobs on the rear of those PennDOTs!


+1

And the stationary cab guards are growing on me, too.

However, I'll miss the rotating beacon lights. I always knew PennDOT trucks were coming when I saw those lights. I'll have to get used to the new setup.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Thanks for visiting the site! I was starting to think I was the only one that went on a regular basis.

Here are the trucks that were for auction today. Most beat beyond belief.










Looks OK from this angle but it was missing the drivers side door and the entire dashboard. Cummins Powered.



















These two were twins. The one with the white hubs was still working as of last month.

And how about these, looked to be in good shape.


----------



## mercer_me

Why do they only have single rear wheels on them Internationals?


----------



## granitefan713

mercer_me;1289454 said:


> Why do they only have single rear wheels on them Internationals?


You'll see that a lot at auctions, tires are listed as "singled and poor". Basically the company/agency will take the best wheel & tire from a dual set off the truck to keep as a spare.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Those western's look brand new and they even have the intensefires on them wonder why they are alredy getting rid of them?


----------



## DareDog

FYI American Trucker episode 12 is about push trucking. push trucks over the pass from CA to Nevada.


----------



## LunchBox

Dan85;1288933 said:



> Phelps, the town with their website on the barn!
> 
> That's terrible, looks like they took a lot of pride in their trucks too by the details on the granite. Seems like a lot of fires this year. I recall someone on here posting a TSB warning about the threat of wiring shorts from rubbed wires, wonder if this is going to blow back on any installers or manufacturers?
> 
> This guy was down in DC, I think it was a private contractor, but I didn't catch the name. First time I have ever seen a plow mount like that.


It's actually just the bumper, the plow frames pins up to it.


----------



## mercer_me

LunchBox;1289549 said:


> It's actually just the bumper, the plow frames pins up to it.


That sounds like a pretty light duty set up.


----------



## LunchBox

mercer_me;1289570 said:


> That sounds like a pretty light duty set up.


I should elaborate more. It only pins to the bumper to hold it on, it has a piece of angle iron that goes around the front axle that actually gives it it's pushing power.


----------



## DavCut

FMC is Fort Myer Construction - or something along those lines - they are a good sized contractor in DC....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Let's all pitch in and buy this beast and put it in a museum!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978...emZ370521867576QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks#v4-36


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1290422 said:


> Let's all pitch in and buy this beast and put it in a museum!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978...emZ370521867576QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks#v4-36


Love the nickname!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1290422 said:


> Let's all pitch in and buy this beast and put it in a museum!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978...emZ370521867576QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks#v4-36


Ah I was just out there today - I drove by the Oneida County shed, but they had the gates locked - and I wasn't feeling that brave with the sheriff's department right down the road! Tons of trucks sitting in the lot too - way more than were there last time.

Have a few pictures that I will get up..one is a 4x4..


----------



## Dan85

Wayne's Welding



















Town of Worchester

Erie










Oneida County DPW

Whitesboro Spring (?)


----------



## Dan85

Utica Mack - Unclaimed Granite










Probably the coolest one of all; our city got a new Granite. I was surprised to see this sitting down at the yard.

City of Rome DPW


----------



## Kuzanut

Could they have put a smaller plow on that Walters? lol... It looks sooooo small in front of that truck..


----------



## granitefan713

Dan85;1290530 said:


> Utica Mack - Unclaimed Granite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the coolest one of all; our city got a new Granite. I was surprised to see this sitting down at the yard.
> 
> City of Rome DPW


I love both of those Granites! That GU713 would look great with a J&J aluminum body.


----------



## Dan85

NYSDOT Farm

See, you guys thought our DOT trucks came from some factory, but in reality they come from the DOT farm out in Western New York. Clearly it was an international/Ford heavy crop this year! The boss plow option seems new though?


----------



## Dan85

And uh, one hybrid, I guess


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1290907 said:


> And uh, one hybrid, I guess


My uncle has an old Ford L8000 that used to be a tanker truck and then it was converted to a plow/dump truck. I will have to get a picture of it.


----------



## Stik208

Dan85;1290906 said:


> NYSDOT Farm
> 
> See, you guys thought our DOT trucks came from some factory, but in reality they come from the DOT farm out in Western New York. Clearly it was an international/Ford heavy crop this year! The boss plow option seems new though?


Whats up with that?


----------



## justinizzi

Nice looking macks


----------



## tbrownell

When I was out and about today I ran into Kalamazoo County Road Commission Chip Sealing a few roads. I was surprised to see the internationals as they are a very mack heavy department. The internationals are the only 2 trucks in their fleet I have seen without a belly blade setup but they are both setup for a mid-mount side wing. Sorry for the bad cell phone pics.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1290530 said:


> Utica Mack - Unclaimed Granite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the coolest one of all; our city got a new Granite. I was surprised to see this sitting down at the yard.
> 
> City of Rome DPW


Also, love those Macks!


----------



## cet

tbrownell;1291213 said:


> When I was out and about today I ran into Kalamazoo County Road Commission Chip Sealing a few roads. I was surprised to see the internationals as they are a very mack heavy department. The internationals are the only 2 trucks in their fleet I have seen without a belly blade setup but they are both setup for a mid-mount side wing. Sorry for the bad cell phone pics.


You should have had them fix the chip in your windshield at the same time. :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

Nice paving pictures.


----------



## mercer_me

I saw this old Mack on the Sias Hill RD up by Kajajo, Maine. Sias Hill Road is a logging road that logging companies maintain. It has Quebec plates on it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great pics lately!! Summer=Good Plows!

I just spent a week up in Central Oregon and found some awesome stuff. Got a tour of an ODOT yard and the Autocars they run in the mountains are insane. Tthen found some beasts in Crater Lake.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from Oregon


----------



## Dan85

Nice find Mercer! Kind of reminds me of the mack they use to plow on American Loggers (don't recall what model it is though)

As your rewards, I present to you an old Ford for your enjoyment. I drove by it and though "Mercer might appreciate this" so I looped around and snapped a picture.










Now here's something from the other end of the plowing spectrum; City of Buffalo Snow Control room. Who knows what's in there?! It was locked!












Plow Chaser;1291545 said:


> Great pics lately!! Summer=Good Plows!
> 
> I just spent a week up in Central Oregon and found some awesome stuff. Got a tour of an ODOT yard and the Autocars they run in the mountains are insane. Tthen found some beasts in Crater Lake.


Great shots as usual Ryan! Who have you found to be more receptive about you taking photos; the people out west or back east? Seems like they gave you a pretty good tour!


----------



## Plow Chaser

The last of Oregon


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan,

You know, both areas of the country have been great. Here out west, I have had not one ounce of trouble. In fact, most places love what I do and welcome it. Back east, well NYSDOT has given me crap a few times, but all of the towns and DPWs have been awesome. I can say I haven't had too many bad times going on truck hunts.

Ryan


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1291550 said:


> Nice find Mercer! Kind of reminds me of the mack they use to plow on American Loggers (don't recall what model it is though)
> 
> As your rewards, I present to you an old Ford for your enjoyment. I drove by it and though "Mercer might appreciate this" so I looped around and snapped a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's something from the other end of the plowing spectrum; City of Buffalo Snow Control room. Who knows what's in there?! It was locked!


Ya, up in Northern Maine they seam to like the old Macks for plowing.

Thanks for thinking of me. It's a nice Ford. It looks like an old one. Did you notice if it said "Custom Cab" on it?

I bet there is a recliner, a fridge and a flat screen TV in the "Snow Control Room."


----------



## Jelinek61

Plow Chaser;1291547 said:


> More from Oregon


That Volvo is awesome. I wonder what they use the flatbed with the weird sides on it for?


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1291551 said:


> The last of Oregon


Love the Oshkoshs


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey plowchaser, do you have any more shots of that oshkosh?


----------



## Bones357

Jelinek61;1291572 said:


> I wonder what they use the flatbed with the weird sides on it for?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## MassHighway23

Bones357;1291701 said:


> I was wondering the same thing!


It almost looks like a cone/arrowboard truck for following road crews, but then you look at the other volvo with almost if not the same body on it and it has the de-icing unit in the back... not sure, but that's my input.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1291693 said:


> Hey plowchaser, do you have any more shots of that oshkosh?


Of course I do!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Jelinek61;1291572 said:


> That Volvo is awesome. I wonder what they use the flatbed with the weird sides on it for?


I think it's more of a stake rack type set up. Nothing more than storage of additional tires from what I"ve seen on the other trucks ODOT has with this similar set up.


----------



## DareDog

Dan you stole my line lol i go Mercer would love this


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## MassHighway23

DareDog;1291903 said:


>


Love the Macks!


----------



## DareDog

that is town of long lake NY, they run mostly macks but have some internationals and 1 freightliner. ill have some pics this fall of more of there trucks as i go right by there barn on way to college.


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1291902 said:


> Dan you stole my line lol i go Mercer would love this


That's a good looking Ford. It needs a wing though.


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1291902 said:


> Dan you stole my line lol i go Mercer would love this


See what a great sense of community we're fostering in this thread! haha

That Ford has a pretty unique paint job, too bad they didn't stick with it on the Granite. The farthest I've really been into the Adirondacks is Old Forge, but I bet they have some pretty great snow equipment up there - I'm not brave enough to go during the winter months!

You ever make it to the Woodsmen's field days in Boonville? Great little show of logging equipment that goes on for a weekend in August.


----------



## DareDog

Dan85;1291946 said:


> See what a great sense of community we're fostering in this thread! haha
> 
> That Ford has a pretty unique paint job, too bad they didn't stick with it on the Granite. The farthest I've really been into the Adirondacks is Old Forge, but I bet they have some pretty great snow equipment up there - I'm not brave enough to go during the winter months!
> 
> You ever make it to the Woodsmen's field days in Boonville? Great little show of logging equipment that goes on for a weekend in August.


no i have not, when is it?

your not far from me if your in Rome im just outside of Oneida. :waving:


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1291980 said:


> no i have not, when is it?
> 
> your not far from me if your in Rome im just outside of Oneida. :waving:


I noticed you were from the area too; I'm originally from Rome. So yeah, you're right next door!

Here's the link below. They usually bring in a lot of equipment, though it's all logging related. They also have a few tents for buying gear too. Good way to kill a Sunday afternoon.

Aug 19-21
http://www.starwebhosting.net/woodsmen/


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;1291925 said:


> that is town of long lake NY, they run mostly macks but have some internationals and 1 freightliner. ill have some pics this fall of more of there trucks as i go right by there barn on way to college.


Where do you go, Paul Smiths? My buddy stopped by Vernon yesterday to get measurements of the Mack RM they have. We will be casting a 1/25th model of it to sell. I'll get pics up of the Vernon cell pics he shot tomorrow. Those new Granites they have are so awesome, but they told my friend that nothing beats the old Macks, the new stuff breaks all the time.


----------



## DareDog

Plow Chaser;1291999 said:


> Where do you go, Paul Smiths? My buddy stopped by Vernon yesterday to get measurements of the Mack RM they have. We will be casting a 1/25th model of it to sell. I'll get pics up of the Vernon cell pics he shot tomorrow. Those new Granites they have are so awesome, but they told my friend that nothing beats the old Macks, the new stuff breaks all the time.


 i go to north country community college college right in Saranac lake. one coldest place in state and country this year got down to -37 bellow on jan 23. 

back in march i think newer 4x4 mach they got broke cause it plows my road and at 8am it still was not plowed and then different truck went by.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1291999 said:


> My buddy stopped by Vernon yesterday to get measurements of the Mack RM they have. We will be casting a 1/25th model of it to sell. I'll get pics up of the Vernon cell pics he shot tomorrow. Those new Granites they have are so awesome, but they told my friend that nothing beats the old Macks, the new stuff breaks all the time.


Awesome, I'm excited to see what you produce! I know it's early, but any other details? Any particular reason you went with the RM?



DareDog;1292039 said:


> i go to north country community college college right in Saranac lake. one coldest place in state and country this year got down to -37 bellow on jan 23.


Haha, I've spent a lot of time up in Potsdam, I know what you're talking about!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1291946 said:


> See what a great sense of community we're fostering in this thread! haha
> 
> That Ford has a pretty unique paint job, too bad they didn't stick with it on the Granite. The farthest I've really been into the Adirondacks is Old Forge, but I bet they have some pretty great snow equipment up there - I'm not brave enough to go during the winter months!
> 
> You ever make it to the Woodsmen's field days in Boonville? Great little show of logging equipment that goes on for a weekend in August.


I'm headed up to lake george next week, i'll try to get some pics of the rigs aroud there...


----------



## MassHighway23

also ryan, what do you use for the castings of your 1/25th scale trucks


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1292157 said:


> I'm headed up to lake george next week, i'll try to get some pics of the rigs aroud there...


Good deal - definitely gotta check out Google Earth or Bing to see where the sheds are. Have a good trip!


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1292157 said:


> I'm headed up to lake george next week, i'll try to get some pics of the rigs aroud there...


Yes, definitely check out some spots up there and get lots of pics!! I know there is a big NYSDOT yard on 87 north just a few exits past the airport and Lake George Highway Dept is just at the tip of the bottom of the lake on Gage Road. You have Warrensburg, Queensbury, and Warren County up there.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1292131 said:


> Awesome, I'm excited to see what you produce! I know it's early, but any other details? Any particular reason you went with the RM?


No one has done the RM conversion yet. My friend who is making it is a big cement truck nut and there are a ton of RMs down in Long Island. He wanted to do an RM mixer and I wanted to do an RM plow. So he fabbed up the hood and grill and all the parts necessary to mate it to an AMT R model cab and soon he will be sending it to me to make a mold of it and cast it in resin. MassHighway, the resin is a urethane 2 part resin. It's awesome stuff that makes great castings. Heck, I've made over 50 plow kits with it so far!!


----------



## adksnowo

DareDog;1292039 said:


> i go to north country community college college right in Saranac lake. one coldest place in state and country this year got down to -37 bellow on jan 23.
> 
> back in march i think newer 4x4 mach they got broke cause it plows my road and at 8am it still was not plowed and then different truck went by.


Has anyone tried to go to the Harrietstown highway garage on John Munn road behind the Civic Center? Every time I go by the garage I am in a hurry so I don't have time for pics. Other place that is big is Clinton County garage by TSC just outside P-Burg. I'll try for some pics.

Other place I need to get is Jay Highway Dept. One of my staff lives right down the street from the garage.


----------



## vplow

Harrietstown- yes, but nothing remarkable, 2 tandems and 1 or 2 s/a IIRC. One of the tandems might be an IH s-series I think. Forget what they have for a grader. 

Town of Jay- let us know what you find/post pics! I've been curious what they might have but could never figure out where their barn is.

How about Wilmington? SAme thing as Jay, always curious when I'm up that way but haven't yet found the barn.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Okay, I just saw Vernon mentioned. How about all that old equipment they have laying around? Mack, IH Fleetstars, a Walter. Pictures? I drove by two weeks ago but didn't feel like taking the company car that far behind the sheds. My mistake!


----------



## vplow

DareDog;1292039 said:


> i go to north country community college college right in Saranac lake. one coldest place in state and country this year got down to -37 bellow on jan 23.
> 
> back in march i think newer 4x4 mach they got broke cause it plows my road and at 8am it still was not plowed and then different truck went by.


Daredog, nice Long lake pics! I've seen every one of those trucks. Def. try to get more pics! If you get a chance to get shots of any of their plows/sanders, that would be cool too. FWIW they have a pit up on the east side of Long Lake (Stone Road? Or some such) they share with Hamilton COunty DPW, you might find a few goodies from each there. Town of LL also has a small pit down in Raquette LAke, turn off Rt 28 and go right up the hill behind the village on the left past the library headed toward Brown's Tract. Usually the other grader and a truck or two there (town of LL is huge, must be a 30, maybe 40 mile drive from one end to the other via 28 & 30, and really no roads in the middle connecting it all up- and only a population of like 800 people in that whole area! so they have the Raquette pit to cover the other end of the town from. Back in the days of my youth, an old Allis Chalmers grader with a front plow worked out of there!).

Who's 4x4 Mack is that you refer to- Village of Saranac?

Another place that might be worth checking out up that way would be Brighton, there was an Ex Town of Brighton Oshkosh at a logger's yard in Tupper a few years back so wouldn't be surprised if they might have some other good iron or at least a newer big 4x4 that replaced that Osh. Haven't gotten to Colton, St. Armand, or Santa CLara yet so no idea what they may have. Tupper lake I know has a Ford or two, nice old ca. 1990 one of them is. Pierecefield has a couple International and maybe a Ford s/a, plus at least as of a couple years ago still had a ca. 1960s Cat with plow and wing.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1292317 said:


> Okay, I just saw Vernon mentioned. How about all that old equipment they have laying around? Mack, IH Fleetstars, a Walter. Pictures? I drove by two weeks ago but didn't feel like taking the company car that far behind the sheds. My mistake!


I got you covered Uncle Herb!! I love the old Buffalo Springfield roller!! Stop by if you get a chance. Great equipment at Vernon!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's the roller. I know I know, no plow on it!!


----------



## vplow

Dan85;1291550 said:


> Nice find Mercer! Kind of reminds me of the mack they use to plow on American Loggers (don't recall what model it is though)
> 
> Now here's something from the other end of the plowing spectrum; City of Buffalo Snow Control room. Who knows what's in there?! It was locked!
> 
> [IMGQUOTE]
> 
> Pelletier has two (I beleive it's a pair, anyway) Mack DM(800?) 6x6's (yes, 6x6) with plows, wings, and sanders. Haven't managed to get a pic yet, but they are beasts!
> 
> As for the snow control room, my guess is either lots of donuts and a big screen TV, or the button that sends the nukes to Moscow. Either that, or it's where the guy that controls the lake effect snowfall remotely controls all the snow making machines and fans from...


----------



## DareDog

vplow;1292324 said:


> ).
> 
> Who's 4x4 Mack is that you refer to- Village of Saranac?


no town of Vernon they got 09 mach 4x4.


----------



## DareDog

vplow;1292324 said:


> Daredog, nice Long lake pics! I've seen every one of those trucks. Def. try to get more pics! If you get a chance to get shots of any of their plows/sanders, that would be cool too. FWIW they have a pit up on the east side of Long Lake (Stone Road? Or some such) they share with Hamilton COunty DPW, you might find a few goodies from each there. Town of LL also has a small pit down in LAke, turn off Rt 28 and go right up the hill behind the village on the left past the library headed toward Brown's Tract. Usually the other grader and a truck or two there (town of LL is huge, must be a 30, maybe 40 mile drive from one end to the other via 28 & 30, and really no roads in the middle connecting it all up- and only a population of like 800 people in that whole area! so they have the Raquette pit to cover the other end of the town from. Back in the days of my youth, an old Allis Chalmers grader with a front plow worked out of there!).
> .


I got a camp on Raquette so im at that spot few times a weekend its the dump. take garbage down there. its 25 miles to LL and back in day they would come down with truck and plow roads on Raquette.


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1292327 said:


> Here's the roller. I know I know, no plow on it!!


What was the guy doing on top of the salt dome that day?


----------



## DareDog

Plow Boss;1292368 said:


> What was the guy doing on top of the salt dome that day?


there is little bit of salt in there but mostly Sand with little salt mixed in.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog

DareDog;1292344 said:


> no town of Vernon they got 09 mach 4x4.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;1292368 said:


> What was the guy doing on top of the salt dome that day?


Replacing the roof.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## granitefan713

Here's another brand new PennDOT International WorkStar, waiting to be lettered and delivered.


























Here are some new chassis waiting to be unfitted. PennDOT is getting around 180 of these tandem WorkStars.


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1292483 said:


>


I'd like to know the year of that truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

It looks like PennDot uses a Valk plow set up with a Tenco wing set up. Correct me if I'm wrong. Those Workstars do look beefy.


----------



## granitefan713

Plow Chaser;1292501 said:


> It looks like PennDot uses a Valk plow set up with a Tenco wing set up. Correct me if I'm wrong. Those Workstars do look beefy.


The plow frame is actually custom built by J&J Truck Bodies from what I'm told. They also mount the wings, but I'm not sure if they build those frames or not.


----------



## tbrownell

I know this truck doesn't have a blade on it nor is it snow related but its state owned, 4x4, big and awesome. Found on The MI DNR firefighters facebook page.


----------



## tbrownell

last 3


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1292172 said:


> Yes, definitely check out some spots up there and get lots of pics!! I know there is a big NYSDOT yard on 87 north just a few exits past the airport and Lake George Highway Dept is just at the tip of the bottom of the lake on Gage Road. You have Warrensburg, Queensbury, and Warren County up there.


Thanks alot man! That's gonna help alot! It turns out, thanks to Google Earth that i'm staying pretty Close to the Lake George Highway Dept!


----------



## MassHighway23

Just checked J&J's site, looks like J&J does do PennDOT...


----------



## MassHighway23

Actully, when you click on "Custom Solutions" It brings up Somerset Welding and Steel, the parent company of J&J and it says that they do hydralics and all that good stuff, so it's probably them that do the plow frames, but J&J does the bodies.


----------



## granitefan713

MassHighway23;1292513 said:


> Actully, when you click on "Custom Solutions" It brings up Somerset Welding and Steel, the parent company of J&J and it says that they do hydralics and all that good stuff, so it's probably them that do the plow frames, but J&J does the bodies.


What my understanding is, when a company like J&J is awarded the "truck equipment" contract, they must do everything (one source accountability). When the truck is delivered to PennDOT, all they have to do is hang the plow on the front. J&J gets the bare chassis, mounts all the hydraulics, plow frames, dump body, spreader, pre-wet tanks, etc. J&J Truck Bodies has a sister company, J&J Truck Equipment, which I believe has a hand in it as well.


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1292511 said:


> Just checked J&J's site, looks like J&J does do PennDOT...


From J&J's website:









Oh, almost forgot....

I saw four Workstar chassis parked for the night a few nights ago at a vacant gas station here in town. They were piggy-backed to each other. The cabs were PennDOT yellow and the frames were black, so I can only assume they belonged to PennDOT. I have no idea why they were parked where they were (bad neighborhood). I'm surprised no one tagged them (graffiti). Anyway, I'm sure they'll be outfitted soon. Hopefully I'll see them this winter.


----------



## DareDog

i would think an 90's or so,


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1292571 said:


> i would think an 90's or so,


It's hard to tell but, I'd say it's late 70's or early 80's. The interior never changed for the L series.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

mercer_me;1292669 said:


> It's hard to tell but, I'd say it's late 70's or early 80's. The interior never changed for the L series.


Nothing changed on the L series. LOL


----------



## mercer_me

PabstBlueRibbon;1292691 said:


> Nothing changed on the L series. LOL


They changed the grills and some of the badges over the years, they also starting putting radios in them at some point in time.. But, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Kuzanut

Plowing without a radio!!!!! Thats just wrong.......


----------



## vplow

mercer_me;1292486 said:


> I'd like to know the year of that truck.


Gotta be 70s or 80s, I forget exactly when they changed to the square headlights and straight bars across the grill but pretty sure it was a change made in the mid-late 80s.


----------



## crash444

Milling work in town. town trucks working on the state road
96 Mack

08 Pete

94 Pete


----------



## Dan85

crash444;1293072 said:


> Milling work in town. town trucks working on the state road


Nice Pics!


----------



## mercer_me

crash444;1293072 said:


> View attachment 98597
> 
> Milling work in town. town trucks working on the state road
> 96 Mack
> 
> 08 Pete
> 
> 94 Pete


Why did they leave the head gear on that 1994 Peterbilt?


----------



## Dan85

Check out this Mack Super Liner that came up on the auction site...pretty wild!


----------



## Paul9




----------



## crash444

mercer_me;1293090 said:


> Why did they leave the head gear on that 1994 Peterbilt?


I am not really sure but I will ask them today. They have a 99 Pete and they don't take that head gear off either. There are some towns that just don't do it. When I started 5 years ago my town never removed head gear either but sense I started I said we are removing it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1293103 said:


> Check out this Mack Super Liner that came up on the auction site...pretty wild!


That is awesome!!


----------



## Bones357

Franklin Township, PA.


----------



## Dan85

Couple of reserve Internationals down in the southern tier..


----------



## Ford-101

Dan85;1293564 said:


> Couple of reserve Internationals down in the southern tier..


Those two trucks would be the town of cherry creek... the tandem is a ex Chautauqua county hwy truck... town bought it for a haul truck... I work with them alot


----------



## Dan85

Ford-101;1293577 said:


> Those two trucks would be the town of cherry creek... the tandem is a ex Chautauqua county hwy truck... town bought it for a haul truck... I work with them alot


Very Good! I was wondering if you would recognize those trucks. Are there any other departments close to there I could visit? Also, any idea who plows South Dayton?


----------



## Dan85

Figured some of you guys might like what showed up on the mail today. I got a real good deal from diecastmodels.co so I bought both the 2 and 3 axle versions. I'm really impressed with the quality of this model, TWH has really done a fine job with their products.


----------



## MassHighway23

hey plowchaser, any updates/photos on that model you've been working on?

Sadly on my trip to Lake George i only got to 1 department, Bolton ny. i got got some nice pics of their Sterlings ford and a couple old converted NYSDOT internationals. I'll try to get them up tomorrow.


----------



## DareDog

Dan85;1293761 said:


> Figured some of you guys might like what showed up on the mail today. I got a real good deal from diecastmodels.co so I bought both the 2 and 3 axle versions. I'm really impressed with the quality of this model, TWH has really done a fine job with their products.


can you post a link to the add, i have been looking for one of those.


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1293865 said:


> can you post a link to the add, i have been looking for one of those.


Hey Dare, basically it's a promotion where you buy any Manitowoc model and you get 50% of the purchase price back as a "reward zone" credit, which is only good on models in the "reward zone". Both plow models are currently in the reward zone. So I bought a crane and with the 50% credit, I was able to get both models for free. I think the promotion has ended, but here are some other great promotions they run:

Now, if you simply create an account there, you're entitled to 10% off any products for your first purchase. Also, if you friend them on facebook you get something like $25 of reward zone credit after you fill out the form. They have free UPS shipping too. I ordered Tuesday and had my stuff on Friday.

https://www.diecastmodels.co/pages/DCM-Rewards.html


----------



## Plow Chaser

Wow, I want one of those Manitowoc cranes now, but they are some serious cash! I see guys on those diecast forums that have dozens of those things. Dan, those Oshkosh plows are great, I did the same. Bought 2 myself!

On my modelling front I haven't done a plow in a while, but am currently working on a resin wing kit to go with the one way and reservible plows I have over at AITM. I hope to have the wing done in the next month or so. But over the past year I've worked on this beast of a mixer!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1293858 said:


> hey plowchaser, any updates/photos on that model you've been working on?
> 
> Sadly on my trip to Lake George i only got to 1 department, Bolton ny. i got got some nice pics of their Sterlings ford and a couple old converted NYSDOT internationals. I'll try to get them up tomorrow.


I've always been a believer that getting something is better than nothing. I wish the smaller towns were places you were able to get, but we will look forward to the photos!


----------



## MassHighway23

*Bolton, NY*

A couple Sterlings


----------



## MassHighway23

*Some more*

Another Sterling with a tenco set-up and a Galion Grader.


----------



## MassHighway23

What looks like a couple old NYSDOT Internationals...


----------



## MassHighway23

A Case Backhoe and a ford dump truck


----------



## MassHighway23

First, a John Deere Loader









A bunch of the plows









Last, a Sterling being serviced (i think they were doing some welding on the tailgate and some under-body stuff.)


----------



## crazy88

Well Its summer time so here are some Plow trucks being used for chipper trucks. Its been nasty here in Illinois.

Barrington DPW









Cary DPW









Algonquin Township









Naperville DPW


----------



## crazy88

some more trucks from Illinois

Downers Grove DPW









Hanover Park DPW









Mount Prospect DPW









Des Plaines DPW


----------



## MassHighway23

i will never get over the light bars you guys have there in Illinois...


----------



## MassHighway23

Warren County plowing Main Street some time in the 1920's
http://www.warrencountydpw.com/Photos/SNOW R1.jpg


----------



## MassHighway23

If you click on the pictures on the side, it brings up some pictures of their new and old garages. 
http://www.warrencountydpw.com/CountyGarage.htm


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1293883 said:


> Wow, I want one of those Manitowoc cranes now, but they are some serious cash! I see guys on those diecast forums that have dozens of those things. Dan, those Oshkosh plows are great, I did the same. Bought 2 myself!


 I don't know how those guys can have every single crane in every color - they must be rich! I always try to buy my cranes second hand and save some money. However, with this promotion and the discounts, I couldn't pass it up. Actually, on this one where they get you is the additional boom sections; usually I buy a couple extra sections to max my cranes out ($50-80), but they want $179 for the extension kit!

It will join my small collection one day. These are my two big ones. I have two other, smaller crawlers.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86/Future_Texan/Hobby/Manitowoc 16000/Picture19527crop.jpg

Speaking of diecast, here's two shows that you guys may or may not know about

This coming Sunday, Ohio: 
http://www.dhsdiecast.com/dhs/openhouse/index.html

October 1, 2001, Buffalo, NY
http://www.imcats.com/



MassHighway23;1293921 said:


> Another Sterling with a tenco set-up and a Galion Grader.


Nice shots Mass!! You get bonus points for getting them to let you in the garage!



crazy88;1293928 said:


> some more trucks from Illinois
> 
> Downers Grove DPW


You gotta keep your eyes peeled for some O'Hare tow trucks! Great shots Crazy88!!


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey Dan any idea what scale this is- http://www.imcats.com/showpics2010/imcats-2010-181-M.JPG

Because i sure like that Mixer...


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1293940 said:


> Hey Dan any idea what scale this is- http://www.imcats.com/showpics2010/imcats-2010-181-M.JPG
> 
> Because i sure like that Mixer...


The mixer is 1:50 and is manufactured by Conrad. They have a few other bodies for it too.

http://www.constructionscalemodels.com/productdetail.aspx?recid= 15443


----------



## crazy88

Here are some more shots from Naperville (probably my favorite DPW trucks in the Chicago area):


----------



## crazy88

Chicago Streets & Sanitation









Arlington Heights DPW









Schaumburg DPW


----------



## Ford-101

Dan85;1293581 said:


> Very Good! I was wondering if you would recognize those trucks. Are there any other departments close to there I could visit? Also, any idea who plows South Dayton?


south dayton has there own truck the village barn is on first street... If your on 322(pine st) coming from the rail road tracks turn left on 1st were the super duper is go one block and the barn is on the right... then the town of dayton barn is just off of 62 between gowanda and rt 322 cant miss it


----------



## Len90

crazy88: Love the shots of Illinois trucks. It seems like a state standard to have a massive light bar on the front. Do you happen to have shots of any of O'hare Towing vehicles? 

BTW: That Schaumburg truck looks like a Type III Brush Fire truck.


----------



## MassHighway23

crazy88;1294019 said:


> Chicago Streets & Sanitation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlington Heights DPW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaumburg DPW


first of all, any reason for having the light bars on the DPW trucks? and second do you know who makes them?


----------



## MassHighway23

BTW: That Schaumburg truck looks like a Type III Brush Fire truck.[/QUOTE]

Funny you say that, i was thing the same thing


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;491973 said:


> Now if only Sword could make these in diecast!!


PlowChaser made that post about a sick new NYSDOT international
Just randomly going through some of the old posts, i think we should all send sword an e-mail asking them to make a model of that. 

Also, PlowChaser do you know of any companies that make 1:25 scale Sterlings? Thanks!


----------



## MassHighway23

Anybody see that my total number of posts is stuck on 95?


----------



## MassHighway23

MassHighway23;1294097 said:


> Anybody see that my total number of posts is stuck on 95?


Nevermind, just me being me...


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1293883 said:


> Wow, I want one of those Manitowoc cranes now, but they are some serious cash! I see guys on those diecast forums that have dozens of those things. Dan, those Oshkosh plows are great, I did the same. Bought 2 myself!
> 
> On my modelling front I haven't done a plow in a while, but am currently working on a resin wing kit to go with the one way and reservible plows I have over at AITM. I hope to have the wing done in the next month or so. But over the past year I've worked on this beast of a mixer!!


Very nice work!


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1294095 said:


> PlowChaser made that post about a sick new NYSDOT international


I must have missed that post.

Details, please?:redbounce


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1294095 said:


> PlowChaser made that post about a sick new NYSDOT international
> Just randomly going through some of the old posts, i think we should all send sword an e-mail asking them to make a model of that.
> 
> Also, PlowChaser do you know of any companies that make 1:25 scale Sterlings? Thanks!


You wont find any Sterlings in 1/25th scale. I just wish Sword would make some Oshkosh models that aren't of the airport variety. Give us a P series with a big V and wings!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1294107 said:


> I must have missed that post.
> 
> Details, please?:redbounce


This truck will be my next model subject, soon as I finish my wing kit.


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1294122 said:


> You wont find any Sterlings in 1/25th scale. I just wish Sword would make some Oshkosh models that aren't of the airport variety. Give us a P series with a big V and wings!


We can definitely dream about that

I'd even settle for one like this:


----------



## crazy88

Len90;1294071 said:


> crazy88: Love the shots of Illinois trucks. It seems like a state standard to have a massive light bar on the front. Do you happen to have shots of any of O'hare Towing vehicles?
> 
> BTW: That Schaumburg truck looks like a Type III Brush Fire truck.


I do not have any pics of Ohare Towing, although alot of people do like to photograph them. I love that most of the DPWs have massive light bars -- makes them easy to spot for photos and they look cool.



MassHighway23;1294089 said:


> first of all, any reason for having the light bars on the DPW trucks? and second do you know who makes them?


On most of the DPWs the massive lightbars are mostly from Whelen, I think the reason why so many of them have full lightbars is that they are mostly equipped and outfitted by Monroe Truck Equipment i believe.

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## Bones357

Awesome, Ryan!

I love the NYSDOT rigs.

Can't wait to see it when it's done!Thumbs Up


----------



## Dan85

Ford-101;1294052 said:


> south dayton has there own truck the village barn is on first street... If your on 322(pine st) coming from the rail road tracks turn left on 1st were the super duper is go one block and the barn is on the right... then the town of dayton barn is just off of 62 between gowanda and rt 322 cant miss it


Thanks for the info!

Tonkin makes 1/53 Sterling Triaxles. You guys gotta help push Ryan into 1:50 scale, so many more trucks available! The limited accessories means you can cash in! payup



Plow Chaser;1294122 said:


> You wont find any Sterlings in 1/25th scale. I just wish Sword would make some Oshkosh models that aren't of the airport variety. Give us a P series with a big V and wings!


For what it's worth, Sword/DHS has asked a question on their Facebook page about what models we would like to see. Not that this is going to start any revolutions, but every little bit helps. Here was my response:



> Thanks for taking our opinions into consideration! I would love to see some municipal plowing equipment - like NYSDOT Granite dump trucks with the full winter setup. (Hey you already have the Granite mold and license! Plus, the old NYSDOT plow models are hard to come by, so that's a good indicator of how popular these could be!) These trucks would also be smaller and possibly less expensive to manufacture - which is something to focus on during these times. Also, you can sell different DOT schemes, so you have tons of options for different products that people are going to want to collect. If you need any reference material, here's 300+ page reference of municipal equipment! http://www.plowsite.com/sh owthread.php?t=20489&page= 299
> June 16 at 7:35pm · Like


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1294124 said:


> This truck will be my next model subject, soon as I finish my wing kit.


Hey Ryan, just wondering, what company do you model your plow kits after?

Also, does anyone know of any any companies that make 1:25 scale Internationals, or do you think i should just make them on my own? (I looked at the Tonkin Sterlings Dan, but they wenrn't the right model, thanks though.) I was thinking in a NYSTA International would be pretty cool!


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1294381 said:


> Hey Ryan, just wondering, what company do you model your plow kits after?
> 
> Also, does anyone know of any any companies that make 1:25 scale Internationals, or do you think i should just make them on my own? (I looked at the Tonkin Sterlings Dan, but they wenrn't the right model, thanks though.) I was thinking in a NYSTA International would be pretty cool!


They are basically Viking and Frink setups. Those are the ones I saw as a kid growing up and just like the look of the plows they manufacture(d).

You can find 1/25th scale IHs. Ertl put out 2 S series. 2575 set forward axle and 2674 set back axle. Both are hard to find kits on Ebay. I have a stash of each, but they are getting so rare to find anymore. You still can pick up the Paystar kits for around $40-$50. You can also get a conversion of the S series from modelsbydave.com.


----------



## MassHighway23

thanks ryan!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85
For what it's worth said:


> I would Love to See a paystar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbs Up


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey Ryan, sorry about all the questions, but i really want to get started in 1/25 scale. what do you use to mold your plows and trucks, and also what do you use to put in the molds, thanks!


----------



## MassHighway23

MassHighway23;1294565 said:


> I would Love to See a paystar!
> 
> View attachment 98697
> Thumbs Up


But then there's the NYSTA Internationals-love the page Mr.PlowChaser the BEST!


----------



## MassHighway23

Some NYSDOT stuff. 2nd to last is for you Mercer_me!
http://http://www.flickriver.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/interesting/

Can't tell if the link works...


----------



## MassHighway23

Here it is... Ryan i think your Brockway is on here...

http://www.flickriver.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/interesting/


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1294566 said:


> Hey Ryan, sorry about all the questions, but i really want to get started in 1/25 scale. what do you use to mold your plows and trucks, and also what do you use to put in the molds, thanks!


I use RTV Silicone rubber to make the molds and urethane resin to make the parts.


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1294573 said:


> Here it is... Ryan i think your Brockway is on here...
> 
> http://www.flickriver.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/interesting/


That would be it!!


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1294566 said:


> Hey Ryan, sorry about all the questions, but i really want to get started in 1/25 scale. what do you use to mold your plows and trucks, and also what do you use to put in the molds, thanks!


This is my first venture into the larger stuff, though this guy is only 1:32, but it has been really fun. I bought this snap together kit at Michaels with a 40% coupon, so $16 all said and done. I still have a ways to go, but it's close! the plow was a PITA to make. It's not even close to being correct, but there was no way I was trying to form a new one again!

Ryan, where do you find all your scale chains and hardware? Also, what's your secret on warning lights/plow lights?

Original


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan that came out awesome!! Scale chains I get at the hobby shop in the boat model section, also the local train shop has tons of chain. And the headlights I use are made out of Plastruct C channel. Warning lights are the ones that come in all of the old AMT kits. I'm sure you could make your own of those too out of clear plastic and fill it in with turn signal amber paint.


----------



## mercer_me

MassHighway23;1294572 said:


> Some NYSDOT stuff. 2nd to last is for you Mercer_me!
> http://http://www.flickriver.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/interesting/
> 
> Can't tell if the link works...


The link didn't work for me.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1294612 said:


> This is my first venture into the larger stuff, though this guy is only 1:32, but it has been really fun. I bought this snap together kit at Michaels with a 40% coupon, so $16 all said and done. I still have a ways to go, but it's close! the plow was a PITA to make. It's not even close to being correct, but there was no way I was trying to form a new one again!
> 
> Ryan, where do you find all your scale chains and hardware? Also, what's your secret on warning lights/plow lights?
> 
> Original


Dan, Incredible modeling and are you going to put a wing on that rig?



mercer_me;1294643 said:


> The link didn't work for me.


Try the second post with the link.


----------



## mercer_me

MassHighway23;1294572 said:


> Some NYSDOT stuff. 2nd to last is for you Mercer_me!
> http://http://www.flickriver.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/interesting/
> 
> Can't tell if the link works...





mercer_me;1294643 said:


> The link didn't work for me.





MassHighway23;1294647 said:


> Try the second post with the link.


The second link worked. I think that old Ford is saveable, it didn't look to bad. They also had some nice older Internationals on there.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plow Chaser;1292326 said:


> I got you covered Uncle Herb!! I love the old Buffalo Springfield roller!! Stop by if you get a chance. Great equipment at Vernon!


I knew this forum wouldn't let me down. Glad Vernon doesn't believe in the surplus equipment auction!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1294633 said:


> Dan that came out awesome!! Scale chains I get at the hobby shop in the boat model section, also the local train shop has tons of chain. And the headlights I use are made out of Plastruct C channel. Warning lights are the ones that come in all of the old AMT kits. I'm sure you could make your own of those too out of clear plastic and fill it in with turn signal amber paint.


Thanks Ryan. Good ideas, I appreciate it. I was really stumped on the plow lights; I actually have some 1:87 building flood lights that might work.



MassHighway23;1294647 said:


> Dan, Incredible modeling and are you going to put a wing on that rig?


Thanks! I have a wing made up, but I just haven't found the motivation to build all the teeny-tiny mounting pieces yet. Maybe Ryan can attest to this; but I know I leave the most painful details to the end and eventually you hit a point where the motivation is below the necessary threshold to handle building the more complicated parts, thus you have a standstill.


----------



## MassHighway23

Check out this NYC Sanitation Dept. MAck With Vee!


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey, do you have any more pictures of this, i think i'd like to model it.



[ATTACH said:


> 98698[/ATTACH]


----------



## MassHighway23

MassHighway23;1294823 said:


> Hey, do you have any more pictures of this, i think i'd like to model it.


Never mind that.



MassHighway23;1294569 said:


> But then there's the NYSTA Internationals-love the page Mr.PlowChaser the BEST!
> 
> Hey do you have a more pics of this 7600? I think i might try modeling it.
> View attachment 98698
> 
> 
> View attachment 98699


----------



## tbrownell

MassHighway23;1294089 said:


> first of all, any reason for having the light bars on the DPW trucks? and second do you know who makes them?


If your asking about who makes the light bars then the answer for 90% if not all of the full width bars pictured on those trucks are made by whelen. There is a mix of their edge, liberty and justice models.


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey ryan, are you going to make wing kits for the left side?


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1294585 said:


> I use RTV Silicone rubber to make the molds and urethane resin to make the parts.


Any good company to buy these from?


----------



## MassHighway23

Found online...


----------



## crash444

My new town Pickup 2011 Dodge 2500 6.7 HO Cummins 800foot lbs of torque. 9.2 Boss VXT
Built my own Headache rack


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1294950 said:


> Hey ryan, are you going to make wing kits for the left side?


Just a right side wing for now. Will have to do a left in the future. I love the Thruway trucks with the left wing and reversible plow!!

I use a local company for my casting supplies, but smooth on makes really good stuff. www.smooth-on.com


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1294996 said:


> Just a right side wing for now. Will have to do a left in the future. I love the Thruway trucks with the left wing and reversible plow!!
> 
> I use a local company for my casting supplies, but smooth on makes really good stuff. www.smooth-on.com


So, do you have to use the clay to make the molds?

Thank You

P.S. Can't wait to see the wing kits!


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1295006 said:


> So, do you have to use the clay to make the molds?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> P.S. Can't wait to see the wing kits!


For a 2 part mold you do. Youtube RTV mold making and you will learn a ton. Also go to Tapplastics.com and check out their videos. Teaches you all about molds and resin casting.

I've got the rear wing tower all fabbed up and should start work on the rest here soon.


----------



## MassHighway23

I couldn't really figure out which video to watch on youtube but i watched a bunch. i'll try the other link. thank you verry much!


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1294996 said:


> Just a right side wing for now. Will have to do a left in the future. I love the Thruway trucks with the left wing and reversible plow!!
> 
> I use a local company for my casting supplies, but smooth on makes really good stuff. www.smooth-on.com


From what I've seen all of the new Internationals coming in are dual wings. Does anyone know if they still have the Mack RDs? There was one based out of the garage in Central Valley?? back in December. I passed by it recently and didn't see it. Here's a shot of it finishing up after an overnight dusting to 1 inch.


----------



## MassHighway23

Len90;1295092 said:


> From what I've seen all of the new Internationals coming in are dual wings. Does anyone know if they still have the Mack RDs? There was one based out of the garage in Central Valley?? back in December. I passed by it recently and didn't see it. Here's a shot of it finishing up after an overnight dusting to 1 inch.


Nice Shot!


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1294996 said:


> I love the Thruway trucks with the left wing and reversible plow!!


Like this?Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

Bones357;1295188 said:


> Like this?Thumbs Up


That has to be an older shot. I still wish NYSDOT and NY Thruway would get the double wing cages. Secondly, I've noticed that the thruway got rid of the blue hoods. Now just a solid yellow truck...


----------



## Dan85

Town of Williamsville hoarding some new or very clean Tencos..










Couple of trucks at the dealer

City of Buffalo










NYS DOT


----------



## Dan85

Demo truck at Regional International



















Not a plow truck, but definitely pretty neat! I wonder if you can rent this bad boy??!


----------



## Bones357

Len90;1295218 said:


> That has to be an older shot. I still wish NYSDOT and NY Thruway would get the double wing cages. Secondly, I've noticed that the thruway got rid of the blue hoods. Now just a solid yellow truck...


Yes, it's an older shot. Probably from around 2000.

Are you sure about the hood colors? Thruway has black and DOT has blue.

These newer shots from elsewhere in the thread still show painted hoods:

















I have noticed that Thruway doesn't seem to be painting black on the front of their plows anymore. Batavia used to paint an inverted "V" on the moldboard and Buffalo used to paint the corners black creating a yellow "V". I'll have to check the Westfield shed sometime.

I'll be in Batavia next weekend so I'll try to get some new pics from the Thruway shed there.


----------



## grandview

Dan85;1295312 said:


> Demo truck at Regional International
> [/IMG]


Seen it sitting there.


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1295349 said:


> I'll be in Batavia next weekend so I'll try to get some new pics from the Thruway shed there.


For the truck show? I'm planning on heading out to that as well. You're actually be very close to where I took the pictures of all those NYSDOT trucks, it's vikinig cives of Oakfield. Also, Boyles truck sales is right down the road too, they seem to have an interesting mix.



grandview;1295351 said:


> Seen it sitting there.


Hey Grandview, do you know of any other old gems sitting around the area or places to go? I think you've posed some shots of old equipment.


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1295354 said:


> For the truck show? I'm planning on heading out to that as well. You're actually be very close to where I took the pictures of all those NYSDOT trucks, it's vikinig cives of Oakfield. Also, Boyles truck sales is right down the road too, they seem to have an interesting mix.


Actually, I didn't even know about the truck show. We have family in Elba and we are going to the Elba Field Days.

I know where Boyles is, but I didn't know Viking Cives of Oakfield existed. I must check it out!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1295354 said:


> For the truck show? I'm planning on heading out to that as well. You're actually be very close to where I took the pictures of all those NYSDOT trucks, it's vikinig cives of Oakfield. Also, Boyles truck sales is right down the road too, they seem to have an interesting mix.
> 
> Hey Grandview, do you know of any other old gems sitting around the area or places to go? I think you've posed some shots of old equipment.


Are you going to the Brockway show Dan? There's some good truck spots all over the place down there! And going to there!


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1295355 said:


> Actually, I didn't even know about the truck show. We have family in Elba and we are going to the Elba Field Days.
> 
> I know where Boyles is, but I didn't know Viking Cives of Oakfield existed. I must check it out!


https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...MzQ4Yi00OTA5LWIxOWUtNzUxZGMzNmYyYzRj&hl=en_US



Plow Chaser;1295358 said:


> Are you going to the Brockway show Dan? There's some good truck spots all over the place down there! And going to there!


I hadn't made a decision on Cortland just yet, but if I do, I will definitely be e-mailing you for some locations! Seems like it's a pretty big show?


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1295312 said:


> Demo truck at Regional International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a plow truck, but definitely pretty neat! I wonder if you can rent this bad boy??!


Henrietta, right?


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey ryan sorry about all the questions but on your frankfort truck, is pretty much everything molded, and do you make your molds by hand? Thanks SO much!


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1295434 said:


> Hey ryan sorry about all the questions but on your frankfort truck, is pretty much everything molded, and do you make your molds by hand? Thanks SO much!


On the Frankfort truck, everything was scratchbuilt. I didn't mold or cast any of the parts I fabbed up. Kinda wish I did.

We probably should move all the model talk to the scale model plows thread?


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1295441 said:


> On the Frankfort truck, everything was scratchbuilt. I didn't mold or cast any of the parts I fabbed up. Kinda wish I did.
> 
> We probably should move all the model talk to the scale model plows thread?


I agree, thanks!


----------



## MassHighway23

Does anybody have any pics of the MassPike Paystars?


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

Bernards Twp Nj


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1295431 said:


> Henrietta, right?


Actually, the plow was in Cheetowaga, NY and the boom truck was in Buffalo, NY at a hotel.

FWIW, we're probably the same seven people who go between the scale modeling thread and this thread, I have no problem discussing both in here.

Also, on my trip back to the office from Sams Club, after I realized I left my wallet there , I found a NICE cache of heavy snow plows at the Niagara Falls airport. From what I could see by just zipping by, there was two new(er) tandem Oshkoshs and possibly 2-3 old ones. Over on the Guard potion of the base, there were a couple but they were waaaaay back. I want to go back and snap some pictures, but I don't want to wind up in the Guantanamo! Will you guys be my alibi if they detain me? lol.


----------



## oshkosh619

MassHighway23;1295445 said:


> Does anybody have any pics of the MassPike Paystars?


Yup... best one of the group:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5382681477

Third from the right:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5382683159

Fourth from the right:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5382683333

Parked next to the Oshkosh and covered in snow:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5382682365

Parked next to the Ford:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5383285920


----------



## Len90

Bones357;1295349 said:


> Yes, it's an older shot. Probably from around 2000.
> 
> Are you sure about the hood colors? Thruway has black and DOT has blue.
> 
> These newer shots from elsewhere in the thread still show painted hoods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Thruway doesn't seem to be painting black on the front of their plows anymore. Batavia used to paint an inverted "V" on the moldboard and Buffalo used to paint the corners black creating a yellow "V". I'll have to check the Westfield shed sometime.
> 
> I'll be in Batavia next weekend so I'll try to get some new pics from the Thruway shed there.


I'll post a few more pictures later. It probably is black but the RD was covered in salt and had the sun hit it at an angle which made it look blue. The blades I have seen are all yellow. Most of the the Sterlings that I have seen and all of the newer Internationals have solid yellow hoods including every WorkStar. I'll get the photos uploaded either later tonight or tomorrow to show the solid yellow hoods.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Yes, there is a truck show at the Batavia Fair grounds this Sat/Sun. Always a cool selection of stuff. And yes, the Brockway show is huge.


----------



## Len90

Okay here is my proof of solid yellow hoods. All photos were taken by me...

Workstar (double winger w/o left wing








Another Workstar (same set-up as the other) with an older Sterling








International not sure think it's a 7400








Final one...


----------



## Len90

While I'm at it, how about some NJ Turnpike updates. Caught this today at the Exit 8 vehicle facility in East Windsor.

Out with the old....









In with the new. I think there were about 16 fully decaled and ready to go with another 8 that were still naked.

























I'm starting to think it is only a matter of a couple of years before the entire NJ Turnpike and GSP fleet will be converted over to the Workstars.


----------



## MassHighway23

oshkosh619;1295527 said:


> Yup... best one of the group:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5382681477
> 
> Thanks! possibly a model idea.
> 
> 
> Len90;1295621 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here is my proof of solid yellow hoods. All photos were taken by me...
> 
> Workstar (double winger w/o left wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Workstar (same set-up as the other) with an older Sterling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International not sure think it's a 7400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [I have a bunch NYSTA pics from this winter, but i can't find the right memory card; also, does anyone know how to post pics from your e-mail?
> 
> 
> 
> Dan85;1295523 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the plow was in Cheetowaga, NY and the boom truck was in Buffalo, NY at a hotel.
> 
> FWIW, we're probably the same seven people who go between the scale modeling thread and this thread, I have no problem discussing both in here.
> 
> Also, on my trip back to the office from Sams Club, after I realized I left my wallet there , I found a NICE cache of heavy snow plows at the Niagara Falls airport. From what I could see by just zipping by, there was two new(er) tandem Oshkoshs and possibly 2-3 old ones. Over on the Guard potion of the base, there were a couple but they were waaaaay back. I want to go back and snap some pictures, but I don't want to wind up in the Guantanamo! Will you guys be my alibi if they detain me? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's a Regional IH in Hennrietta.
> 
> So, what does everybody think, scale modeling in here to?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MassHighway23

Also, anybody know how to post pics from your e-mail?


----------



## Bones357

Len90;1295621 said:


> Okay here is my proof of solid yellow hoods. All photos were taken by me...


Hey Len,

I hope you know that I wasn't suggesting you were lying!

Interesting. I wonder if it's a regional thing, like painting the front of the plows?

I'll check some Thruway sheds on my trip this weekend.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1295680 said:


> Hey Len,
> 
> I hope you know that I wasn't suggesting you were lying!
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if it's a regional thing, like painting the front of the plows?
> 
> I'll check some Thruway sheds on my trip this weekend.


Surprising to see hoods without the black!

And Bones, we expect lots of photo from your trip!!!:salute:


----------



## Len90

Bones357;1295680 said:


> Hey Len,
> 
> I hope you know that I wasn't suggesting you were lying!
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if it's a regional thing, like painting the front of the plows?
> 
> I'll check some Thruway sheds on my trip this weekend.


Haha no offense taken at all. I was surprised to see solid yellow hoods on the trucks as I was used to seeing pictures of them with black hoods. So far I can say that two different areas had trucks with solid yellow.

Plow Chaser: That was my reaction when taken the pictures of them.

MassHighway: Sorry I only know how to post via a photo hosting site.


----------



## Dan85

Looks like black out here:



















Here's the airport equipment I mentioned yesterday:


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1295737 said:


> Looks like black out here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the airport equipment I mentioned yesterday:


Love It! Awesome Rigs!


----------



## Len90

Dan85;1295737 said:


> Looks like black out here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the airport equipment I mentioned yesterday:


Wow that is crazy. I guess each garage or division has the option then?

Love the airport stuff!


----------



## Plow Chaser

That light green Oshkosh is nuts. I remember a while back there was some Autocars from Buffalo AP for sale. Then I think Mccleans got them. I'll try to find them and post em up.


----------



## Dan85

Thanks guys. They're actually having an airshow there in September, so I will have to check that out - maybe they will bring some equipment out?

Look at us keeping this thread alive during the summer. We should get some sort of award for the longest, most active thread ever!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1295785 said:


> Thanks guys. They're actually having an airshow there in September, so I will have to check that out - maybe they will bring some equipment out?
> 
> Look at us keeping this thread alive during the summer. We should get some sort of award for the longest, most active thread ever!


Yeah i agree! I'm heading to a Mass DCR Centennial celebration today. it says they will have the vehicle they use to maintain their parks and froests. Possibly plows? I'll post some pics if there are any.


----------



## DareDog

if i remember right thruway shed near me they have all yellow hoods.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's the Autocar pics which I believe are from the Buffalo airport that was once for sale, then SA Mcclean bought it up!

And we should get an award for the biggest thread on Plowsite!! Look how big this thing has gotten!


----------



## Len90

I to am very proud of this accomplishments. However, all of this Thruway hood confusion makes me want some PennDOT....

6 wheel Sterling around Lancaster









Granite MPs


















Brand new WorkStar with what looks like a double wing set-up???


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1295836 said:


> Here's the Autocar pics which I believe are from the Buffalo airport that was once for sale, then SA Mcclean bought it up!
> 
> And we should get an award for the biggest thread on Plowsite!! Look how big this thing has gotten!


I love the shape of those blades! Finnally figured out how to get pics from Picasa!:redbounce


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's a Mass Highway Ford that's been around for as long as i can remember.


----------



## mercer_me

I found this F-550 on Craigslist. It's a 2002 F-550 4x4, 6 speed, 7.3 Power Stroke, front dump and a plow and wing. http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2489842553.html


----------



## MassHighway23

Len90;1295838 said:


> I to am very proud of this accomplishments. However, all of this Thruway hood confusion makes me want some PennDOT....
> 
> 6 wheel Sterling around Lancaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granite MPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new WorkStar with what looks like a double wing set-up???


Hey Len, how do you do the thing where you write your name on the picture?


----------



## mercer_me

I found these pictures of this Dodge 5500 online. I have never seen a Dodge 5500 with a wing before this one.


----------



## man4054

Dodge with a double wing is rare I dnt think that a dodge with a double wing is a good setup


----------



## Len90

MassHighway23;1296111 said:


> Hey Len, how do you do the thing where you write your name on the picture?


It's pretty easy to do. I usually just add the photo to photobucket and then go into edit, decorate, text. I choose the transparent background and it's done.

A Dodge 5500 with a wing? Will it even be able to support a wing like that?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Three trucks that belong to the village of East Syracuse working on a chip seal job. I'm glad I took that dog for a walk!


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1295682 said:


> Surprising to see hoods without the black!
> 
> And Bones, we expect lots of photo from your trip!!!:salute:


OK!:salute:

Hope I don't let you guys down.

And the Dodge with the wing...Summit Twp. here has a setup like that, but I think it's a Ford or a Chevy. Same size truck though. I just saw it the other day (sans plows, of course).


----------



## MassHighway23

Some Maine DOT Volvos from i think 2008.


----------



## MassHighway23

Is anybody having problems posting picture from SDHC memory cards? Thanks!



Len90;1296165 said:


> It's pretty easy to do. I usually just add the photo to photobucket and then go into edit, decorate, text. I choose the transparent background and it's done.


I use picasa 3. when i type "MassHighway23" on my pictures and save it, it works. But when i come here to plowsite go into the harddrive, and look at the preview it still has my name on it. But when i post the pics my name isn't on the pics. I think it is because of the transparent background thing, which i can't figure out how to do. Anybody else who uses Picasa know of any "transparent background" option on Picasa? Thanks so much!


----------



## melldog55

whats up with the shoot to the side of the spreader, that only covers about half a foot of highway?


----------



## WingPlow

melldog55;1296217 said:


> whats up with the shoot to the side of the spreader, that only covers about half a foot of highway?


it keeps the salt from spreading out ..the more you have the faster it works

the crown in the road lets the brine run into the rest of the lane


----------



## Bones357

Well, my hunt was kind of a bust today. On my way through there was an Oshkosh in front of Boyles in Batavia. But when I went back a few hours later to take pics, it was gone. 

The NYSTA shed was all locked up and everyone was gone. There was only one way around the fence and it was right by the toll booths. I thought for sure the attendants would call the police if I went around. Plus, most of the trucks weren't there. There were a couple Work Stars and a Sterling with a liquid tank. I could only get a pic of one Work Star.

Elba's trucks were all inside, but I did get some pics of their equipment, including a painted V plow.

I had better luck at Viking Cives. They had a Peterbilt with a mid body spreader and a crapload of NYSDOT Dura Stars. Only one had a plow...a poly trip edge Viking.

Will post the pics later, probably not until Monday.


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1296273 said:


> Well, my hunt was kind of a bust today. On my way through there was an Oshkosh in front of Boyles in Batavia. But when I went back a few hours later to take pics, it was gone.
> 
> I had better luck at Viking Cives. They had a Peterbilt with a mid body spreader and a crapload of NYSDOT Dura Stars. Only one had a plow...a poly trip edge Viking.
> 
> Will post the pics later, probably not until Monday.


Guess that means I don't have to hit up viking? Saves me a little gas! I always have such high hopes for Boyles, but every time it's a let down.

I'll probably be at the show tomorrow, idk if any of you guys are gonna go. I'll have an orange backpack on, feel free to come up and say hi. :waving:


----------



## Dan85

I went to the truck show today, it was pretty interesting. Boyles sent an Oshkosh. The 'Maxx' Demo truck was there too - keep an eye out for it at your local international dealer.

Now, if you guys are anything like me, you refuse to adequately prepare for trips like this; thus resulting in getting kind of lost. Well, I did get a little lost, but I found some gems while I was finding my way. When I finally thought I had found a way to the fairgrounds, it dead ended at a county garage. As I was leaving a cop was coming in; I refused to ask him for directions.

Anyways, here we go:


----------



## Dan85




----------



## Dan85




----------



## Uncle Herb

Cool stuff Dan. I couldn't believe how spartan that new Oshkosh was. Not much has changed on those trucks. I don't know how many trucks were there during your visit but the turn out was pretty low as of 10AM. One of the vendors told me the truck show really starts on Sunday. Wish I had know that before getting up a t 5AM.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1296415 said:


> Cool stuff Dan. I couldn't believe how spartan that new Oshkosh was. Not much has changed on those trucks. I don't know how many trucks were there during your visit but the turn out was pretty low as of 10AM. One of the vendors told me the truck show really starts on Sunday. Wish I had know that before getting up a t 5AM.


You must have walked right by me; I was there from 10-11:30ish. Figures, at KOT, seems like there were more trucks Saturday, so that was my logic for going today as opposed to tomorrow.

I heard a few people talk about the Oshkosh and they said "oh that's restored, they don't make these anymore". haha.

Did you catch this gem hiding out back? If Dailydiesel needs any filler photos, I have some I'd glady contribute.


----------



## Uncle Herb

LOL @ the Oshkosh. But yeah, send that Autocar over! [email protected].

Most years this is a one day show and the turn out is HUGE! However, this year things were done different as it's the 25th anniversary. Tomorrow will most likely bring alot more stuff.


----------



## Bones357

That Oshkosh and the Max were the ones that were parked in front of Boyles early Friday afternoon. They must have left for the show right before I got there.

Nice hunting Dan! You got some that I didn't see at Boyles. I didn't even pull in when I saw that the Oshkosh was gone.

I think that between you and me we got pics of most of the visible rigs in Genesee county this weekend. Not bad for summer!


----------



## mercer_me

What brand of engines does Oshkosh put in there trucks?


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1296430 said:


> That Oshkosh and the Max were the ones that were parked in front of Boyles early Friday afternoon. They must have left for the show right before I got there.
> 
> Nice hunting Dan! You got some that I didn't see at Boyles. I didn't even pull in when I saw that the Oshkosh was gone.
> 
> I think that between you and me we got pics of most of the visible rigs in Genesee county this weekend. Not bad for summer!


We did alright! Just past Boyles there is the Genesee County Airport - they had a big plow sitting next to one of the buildings, so I bet they have something decent for doing the runways. Also, across the road is a contractor that has an old Mack DM (?) it has the big steel fenders.


----------



## Autocar19003

*BIA Autocars*



Plow Chaser;1295779 said:


> That light green Oshkosh is nuts. I remember a while back there was some Autocars from Buffalo AP for sale. Then I think Mccleans got them. I'll try to find them and post em up.


Here is a pic of the two Autocars from Buffalo International Airport from Mark Redman's collection on Hank's Trucks page.

I like the Valley Truck mudflaps!


----------



## MassHighway23

Autocar19003;1296443 said:


> Here is a pic of the two Autocars from Buffalo International Airport from Mark Redman's collection on Hank's Trucks page.
> 
> I like the Valley Truck mudflaps!


I'll always think it's unny how they store those blades on the plows!


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey, anyone know who makes NYSTA's plows?


----------



## Kuzanut

I love the wiper on the passenger side door on that Oshkosh. Its a shame they didn't have either of them wearing some winter attire.....


----------



## MassHighway23

Just Found this Picture online, apparantly the dump truck in the picture is a MassDOT freightliner. i've never seen one before has any else? Does any one have a better pic?


__
https://flic.kr/p/5497876751


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey, found one of my pics on flicr. any ways, anybody know what model Viking mass DOT uses. Can't find it on Viking's site. thanks!


__
https://flic.kr/p/5507733455

I think it is this...
http://www.vikingcives.com/pdf/VCU/HD Trip Edge Reversible.pdf


----------



## oshkosh619

mercer_me;1296435 said:


> What brand of engines does Oshkosh put in there trucks?


Caterpillar ACERT engines are the standard these days.


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1296540 said:


> Hey, anyone know who makes NYSTA's plows?


Viking-Cives.

I have some good pics of their plows from a while back. I'll scan and post them.

Oh, I also stopped by the NYSTA Westfield shed today. I got some pics of their rigs. Nothing out of the ordinary...All Internationals and mostly older ones at that. The newest one was set up as a double winger.

I'll post all my pics tomorrow.


----------



## mercer_me

oshkosh619;1296583 said:


> Caterpillar ACERT engines are the standard these days.


So they don't put highway engines in them?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome pics Dan!! You've been finding some awesome stuff lately!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

mercer_me;1296598 said:


> So they don't put highway engines in them?


CAT with ACERT is a highway engine. ACERT is Cat's emission controls


----------



## mercer_me

PabstBlueRibbon;1296634 said:


> CAT with ACERT is a highway engine. ACERT is Cat's emission controls


I thought CAT stoped building highway engines.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1296632 said:


> Awesome pics Dan!! You've been finding some awesome stuff lately!


Thanks Ryan, someone has to pick up the slack since you left NY! Just kidding.

I really enjoy the 'plow hunt'. I enjoy the friendly competition of who can get a more interesting shot or truck. Plus we all really seem to enjoy each others photos, so that really encourages me to get out.. With the job switch this year, I probably will not be out plowing, so I can actually go out and snap pictures in a storm - I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

mercer_me;1296643 said:


> I thought CAT stoped building highway engines.


They did, except for the Austrailian market until 2013. Could these Oshkosh's be emissions exempt like for military or off-road use?


----------



## snow

Heres 2 Mack RM's from a contractor who plows for Mass Highway.


----------



## snow

Another Mack RM from a Mass Highway contractor.


----------



## snow

another mack RM


----------



## southshoreplow

snow;1296693 said:


> another mack RM


That Hull highway truck is the balls lol I have always admired it


----------



## Bones357

Pics, as promised.

Peterbilt with front-body spreader at Viking-Cives of Oakfield (NY.):

















Dura Star at Viking-Cives:


----------



## Bones357

NYSTA Westfield shed:


----------



## Bones357

More Westfield:

















Work Star at Batavia shed:


----------



## Bones357

Plows at Batavia shed:


----------



## MassHighway23

Bones357;1296801 said:


> More Westfield:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work Star at Batavia shed:


Love that work Star at the end!


----------



## Plow Boss

For Auction


----------



## Plow Boss

Up for Auction


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oh no!! Oswego County is getting rid of their old relics!!


----------



## CityGuy

*City milling*

Milling off the old and getting ready for paving. I know it's not snow related but I will post up more photos as we get closer to winter and start mounting the wings and sanders.


----------



## mercer_me

Bigfoot Brent;1296675 said:


> They did, except for the Austrailian market until 2013. Could these Oshkosh's be emissions exempt like for military or off-road use?


They are either considered an off-road vehicle or they could be putting factory rebuilt CAT engines in them.


----------



## oshkosh619

mercer_me;1296598 said:


> So they don't put highway engines in them?


I was somewhat mistaken regarding the engines.... it all depends on which model of Oshkosh you're referring to.

According to Oshkosh the *P Series* are _*all *_spec'd with Cat ACERT engines (C-13, the only options being horsepower ratings, 380, 430, 470, etc.). No other engine manufacturers are available for the P Series.

The *MPT* is standard equipped with a Cummins ISC 285 (285 hp) with the ISC 315 (315 hp) as optional.

The *H Series Chassis* has the Cummins ISX 354 hp as the standard drive engine with an optional 385 hp Cummins as an option. The auxiliary engine to power brooms, etc. depends upon what the accessory manufacturer (i.e. MB, Sweepster, etc.) provides. Many of those spec ACERT power.

The *HP Blower* has the Cummins ISX 354 hp as standard and the Cat C-13 ACERT in 430 and 470 hp as options. The blower engine is a Cat ACERT C-18 w/575 hp with an optional C-18 rated at 700 hp.

The *HT Tractor* has the Cat ACERT C-13 335 hp engine as standard w/optional 430 and 470 hp ACERT C-13 engines available.

As the Oshkosh pictured from that truck show was an MPT, it would be equipped with a Cummins and not a Cat... my bad.

However, if I'm not mistaken, my understanding is that the ACERT engines are supposed to meet the new emissions standards. According to their website, ACERT technology was specifically developed in '04 to meet *on-highway* emissions regulations and is now also being used in off-road heavy equipment. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

http://www.cat.com/technology/acert-technology


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1296800 said:


>


That's a sweet Pete! I wonder where it's headed? !Nice shots all around, looks like you were pretty productive!



Hamelfire;1296830 said:


> Milling off the old and getting ready for paving. I know it's not snow related but I will post up more photos as we get closer to winter and start mounting the wings and sanders.


Got any exterior shots of that Mack??


----------



## CityGuy

Dan85;1296845 said:


> That's a sweet Pete! I wonder where it's headed? !Nice shots all around, looks like you were pretty productive!
> 
> Got any exterior shots of that Mack??


Will get some up tomorrow. Wanted to give it a wash before photo time.


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1296690 said:


> Heres 2 Mack RM's from a contractor who plows for Mass Highway.


Hey man I went through all you pictures on Flickr the past 3 nights after work and loved them. I even caught a shot of my brother leaving the Hudson Show last year in his buddy sander.










I'd recommend everyone to look through this guys pictures, he's got too many to share.


----------



## snow

LunchBox;1296887 said:


> Hey man I went through all you pictures on Flickr the past 3 nights after work and loved them. I even caught a shot of my brother leaving the Hudson Show last year in his buddy sander.
> 
> I'd recommend everyone to look through this guys pictures, he's got too many to share.


Thanks for the compliments LunchBox! New England has a lot to offer truck wise, i try to take as many pix as i can and share them with people. That Mack was probably the most done up plow truck i've seen (for a big truck).


----------



## wolfmobile8

Awsome albums snowThumbs Up. I like the obs fords album I like that lifeted up black 97 f350 psd in the misc trucks album to. I didn't go yesterday to the hudson show because of the rain.


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1296908 said:


> Thanks for the compliments LunchBox! New England has a lot to offer truck wise, i try to take as many pix as i can and share them with people. That Mack was probably the most done up plow truck i've seen (for a big truck).


The guy is very anal about his equipment. Believe it or not, the last time that truck was painted was back in 2000.

I went out to Hudson yesterday, despite the rain. It's always a great show. Actually the first year I went, maybe 7 years now, it also rained and there were some of the smaller truck getting stuck in the mud.


----------



## Bones357

There's a local service shop that specializes in suspension work on large trucks. I often see NYSDOT trucks being serviced there. I saw this there yesterday. I couldn't tell what brand the plow mount was.

Fairview Township (PA.)


----------



## WingPlow

did any of you guys catch the episode on American Trucker last week
about the pusher trucks Caltrans runs over Donner Pass ??

it was pretty good,,,amazing those little trucks can push a loaded semi over the hill


----------



## Plow Chaser

I've got pics of the private carrier pusher trucks that Roadway and CWX used to use up in the Sierras. Great episode, but I wish they showed more of the Caltrans blowers and plows.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

mercer_me;1296643 said:


> I thought CAT stoped building highway engines.


let me let you in on a secret. CAT sold the Acert Technology to International. The Maxxforce 13 is like a C-13 painted blue


----------



## Kuzanut

Bones, It looks like that Dodge has a Western mount on it.


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's the old Oswegos in the garage that plow chaser posted.



Plow Chaser;632413 said:


> Oswego County, NY. A garage full of gems both old and new. If only I could have convinced the mechanic to pull all these brutes out into the sun.





Plow Chaser;632419 said:


> More from Oswego.





Plow Boss;1296811 said:


> Up for Auction


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

PabstBlueRibbon;1297209 said:


> let me let you in on a secret. CAT sold the Acert Technology to International. The Maxxforce 13 is like a C-13 painted blue


I don't think that's quite right. The Maxxforce 11 and 13 are an International/MAN (from Germany) engine. The Maxxforce 15 is based on the Cat C15 with a different head and common rail injection.


----------



## toroplowman

More pictures. I just love seeing dots citys towns county trucksussmileyflag


----------



## crash444




----------



## MassHighway23

NYSDOT Found online

http://media.photobucket.com/image/NYSDOT/corduroyboy77/YellowStateTruck2.jpg


----------



## eclipse85k10

WingPlow;1297161 said:


> did any of you guys catch the episode on American Trucker last week
> about the pusher trucks Caltrans runs over Donner Pass ??
> 
> it was pretty good,,,amazing those little trucks can push a loaded semi over the hill


Did they also show how in Donner they have wires under the road that create a guide system for the plow trucks with a monitor in the truck that look like old atari that helps them stay on the road in white outs.


----------



## Uncle Herb

MassHighway23;1297533 said:


> NYSDOT Found online
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/NYSDOT/corduroyboy77/YellowStateTruck2.jpg


Love that one.


----------



## MassHighway23

Check out this gem...

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2841739&dlr=1&pcid=2000659406


----------



## MassHighway23

If i remember corectly, plowchaser has this rig on the calendar. found on vikings site.


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1297722 said:


> If i remember corectly, plowchaser has this rig on the calendar. found on vikings site.
> 
> View attachment 98996


That truck is this truck.

http://hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2005/jan01/lewis-county-winger.jpg


----------



## Uncle Herb

The new Freightliner 114SD at Tracy Road. I'll have to keep tabs on this beast to see who they outfit it for.


----------



## Dan85

That's a sharp looking Freightliner! I'm surprised they went with the old school rotator beacons though - I thought everything was LED these days!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1297864 said:


> That's a sharp looking Freightliner! I'm surprised they went with the old school rotator beacons though - I thought everything was LED these days!


Haha, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Len90

Isn't there an issue with LED's collecting snow when plowing as they don't heat up like a beacon light? I thought I read somewhere about places having issues like that with the LEDs getting covered in snow.


----------



## t800

*Strobes vs. Rotarys*



Len90;1297892 said:


> Isn't there an issue with LED's collecting snow when plowing as they don't heat up like a beacon light? I thought I read somewhere about places having issues like that with the LED's getting covered in snow.


 That's one of the reasons we switched back to rotary beacons on the new Kenworth I run for the town, but also because of the static interference with our radios, both county and CB,(we all run CB's here, it's the only way to talk to the loader operators, blacktop plant's, chip-seal operators, etc.). Even with noise filters, we were getting feedback from the roof mounted strobes. Don't have those problem's so far with the rotary's.
Just my opinion guys, 
Have a great weekend, paul.


----------



## WingPlow

as far as i,m concerned, the LEDs are no where near as bright as a good old school rotator...they dont build up snow and ice and cut thru heavy snow


----------



## CityGuy

Plymouth, MN truck 282
Steerling single with roll off hook, sander and patch unit, rear wing mount


----------



## 2004F550

Rotators do cut through the snow, on the ex PA Turnpike truck I drive the rotators could be seen much further then the LED's of the DOT truck I was plowing with this winter, we plowed through some heavy/windblown snow this past winter too.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I have strobes in my head lights and rotators on the roof. I find the strobes to only be effective at night you loose them in the day time


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'm kind of torn on those new Freightliners. They have a tough look, yet a way out there odd look. I'll stick to the Granite!


----------



## Bones357

I know this isn't a plow truck, but I figured you guys would enjoy it. And, it tows plow trucks!

Erie's latest acquisition. It's a Maxxforce Work Star. Too bad it won't fit down half the city streets when it's towing.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Plow Chaser;1298037 said:


> I'm kind of torn on those new Freightliners. They have a tough look, yet a way out there odd look. I'll stick to the Granite!


the tires are too small in my book


----------



## Uncle Herb

Bones357;1298160 said:


> I know this isn't a plow truck, but I figured you guys would enjoy it. And, it tows plow trucks!
> 
> Erie's latest acquisition. It's a Maxxforce Work Star. Too bad it won't fit down half the city streets when it's towing.


Wow! Guess they had money left in the year end budget.


----------



## Plow Chaser

PabstBlueRibbon;1298213 said:


> the tires are too small in my book


They look too shiny in mine!! No more Alcoas on the plows please!!


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb;1298228 said:


> Wow! Guess they had money left in the year end budget.


Well, IMHO, it was a colossal waste of money. As I said, it doesn't fit on half the city streets. I don't know exactly how much the local heavy wrecker companies charge per tow, but I have a feeling that thing is going to have to make A LOT of tows before it pays for itself...like $250 Gs worth.

Here's another one from that service shop in town. It showed up yesterday.
NYSDOT Work Star 7600:

















ETA: I just discovered the region marking on the front of this truck. Region 5-2 puts it out of the Mayville residency.
List of NYSDOT residencies.


----------



## Dan85

Here's a show in Syracuse that might be interesting:

http://www.superintendentsprofile.com/nys.html

http://nysfair.calendarpublisher.com/events/detail/20110816/13/24/4/0/50/40


----------



## Plow Chaser

When I lived in NY I'd go to that Superintendent's show every year. It's how I amassed a ton of snowplow brochures!! Definitely go if you can. Bring camera too!!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1298902 said:


> When I lived in NY I'd go to that Superintendent's show every year. It's how I amassed a ton of snowplow brochures!! Definitely go if you can. Bring camera too!!


I think I post this every year and every year I manage to miss it due to work or whatever, sooo we shall see how this year works out.

On another note, I am going to the Woodsmens Field days in Boonville this weekend - any suggestions for places to stop by? I see on Bing maps that Constableville appears to have an old V-plow in their yard. I'll probably swing by Boonville too.


----------



## DareDog

yea there is an old oshkosh in there, i went by it a few times but never had my camera.


----------



## Bones357

Two brand-spanking new City of Erie Work Stars with Maxxforce engines:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Bones357;1299016 said:


> Two brand-spanking new City of Erie Work Stars with Maxxforce engines:


7600's?

I just pulled a WorkStar 7600 6x4 into the shop cant wait to replace the EGR system on it.


----------



## Bones357

PabstBlueRibbon;1299022 said:


> 7600's?


Oh, I'm not sure! I didn't notice...I was too busy taking the pics. I'll try to check next time I'm at the garage.


----------



## Plow Chaser

A buddy of mine just sent me this pic of a new Granite he's working on for the Town of Lenox.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Wow*

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/new-yor...-building-driver-loses-control-163844915.html


----------



## man4054

NYC Santation is goin to have a big bill


----------



## Dan85

Town of Sherman, these are all for sale on Teitsworth's site.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Look at that Osh!!! What a beast!


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Boss;1299060 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/new-yor...-building-driver-loses-control-163844915.html


That's just weird!


----------



## Len90

Plow Boss;1299060 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/new-yor...-building-driver-loses-control-163844915.html


That truck was being serviced by the DOS but actually belongs to the NYC Department of Corrections. It is the plow truck that does the roads for Rikers Island (big NYC jail). It was declared a total loss. When new each one of those costs about $230,000.


----------



## man4054

Len90;1299257 said:


> That truck was being serviced by the DOS but actually belongs to the NYC Department of Corrections. It is the plow truck that does the roads for Rikers Island (big NYC jail). It was declared a total loss. When new each one of those costs about $230,000.


payup


----------



## Len90

man4054;1299328 said:


> payup


I think that sums up everything a lot better. A lot of unknown things cost the city of new york just under a quarter of a million dollars.


----------



## CityGuy

*Plymouth MN*

Truck 286-09


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

A truck like that should not have been on a 3rd floor


----------



## LunchBox

This is my favorite thread on this site, I just wish i could contribute more than just this little link.
http://asset-auctions.assetnation.com/index.cfm/general/LotDetail/LotNumber/A42154-0003

It seems that Ohio DOT had to make a cut in the frame on some of there trucks in order to receive a federal grant. This truck is a 98, my sander is a 94 and still runs great. So why would this 98 be a candidate for this program.


----------



## matteo30

That is the most ridiculous thing I have seen in a while. Most of those truck seem to be in fine condition prior to cutting them in half. That would have been a nice second had truck for most people.


----------



## adksnowo

LunchBox;1299591 said:


> This is my favorite thread on this site, I just wish i could contribute more than just this little link.
> http://asset-auctions.assetnation.com/index.cfm/general/LotDetail/LotNumber/A42154-0003
> 
> It seems that Ohio DOT had to make a cut in the frame on some of there trucks in order to receive a federal grant. This truck is a 98, my sander is a 94 and still runs great. So why would this 98 be a candidate for this program.


Great! Tax money at work. Take an operable truck & destroy it. In the process of destroying it the residual value has been killed. Now spend thousands of dollars on a new truck to replace a truck that was a serviceable on the road truck that has just been destroyed on purpose.


----------



## MassHighway23

Uncle Herb;1297856 said:


> The new Freightliner 114SD at Tracy Road. I'll have to keep tabs on this beast to see who they outfit it for.


Just saw that truck in truck paper!


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1299699 said:


> Just saw that truck in truck paper!


Here it is at the field days today:










Here's it's twin brother from Mohawk Valley Freightliner










And, yes we have it in blue too (a different model though?)


----------



## Dan85

Few more from the field days..

Oneida County DPW Truck



















Random guy with a blower on his loader


----------



## Dan85

Finally, two trucks at Wayne's Welding


----------



## Uncle Herb

The blue Freightliner is probably a SD Coronado


----------



## vplow

Dan85;1299134 said:


> Town of Sherman, these are all for sale on Teitsworth's site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> *Actually that third pic is Village of Monticello's 1970 Oshkosh*


----------



## Plow Boss

Up for Auction


----------



## melldog55

*Pelletier plow trucks*

First two are Pelletiers double wing Mack truck "Big Black" in Millinocket, Maine and the third is a RIDOT Mack Granite Wing truck on trash duty on 295 N in Smithfield, Rhode Island.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Damn, that's a beastly Mack!


----------



## mercer_me

melldog55;1300964 said:


> First two are Pelletiers double wing Mack truck "Big Black" in Millinocket, Maine and the third is a RIDOT Mack Granite Wing truck on trash duty on 295 N in Smithfield, Rhode Island.


They must have just bought that one. I have been by there shop quite a few times and I have never seen it.


----------



## melldog55

*mack*

They usually keep that one at there salt shed up the Golden Road. But theyve had that one for a while. Probably back at the shop getting ready for winter.


----------



## vplow

pretty sure Pelletiers have had those Mack 6x6s (there's at least 2, one is red; unless this is now a third one?) for at least a couple years now. Keep in mind some of the stuff is usually up at the camps (Telos and 5th St John) or out in the woods. I'd guess the 6x6s spend more time up there than down in Millinocket.


----------



## mercer_me

This truck is a pretty nice truck. The guy that owns it used to have a town contract but, he no longer has it so he is selling it. http://www.unclehenrys.com/init/cla...unclehenrys.com/init/search/results/2#3881809


----------



## Bones357

That local garage is becoming a great hunting ground!

Erie Metropolitan Transit Authority Oshkosh wrecker with under-body plow.

























The mechanic told me it's a 1987.
They use this beast to free buses when they get stuck in the snow.


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1301486 said:


> That local garage is becoming a great hunting ground!


Wow, nice find! What a beast!


----------



## Dan85

Got really lucky today, was coming back from the store and decided to drive by the town of Amherst shop to see if anything was happening. Turns out they were having an open house and car show.

I hope you guys like Pete's!


----------



## Dan85




----------



## Dan85

I love this red one; no explanation as to why it's the ONLY red one in the fleet and why it's so different. Someone must have checked the wrong box at the dealership? lol.










I will post more later!


----------



## Dan85

Here's the rest;




























Mack R and not sure what else?










Couple of panoramas of the inside:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86/Future_Texan/Heavy Equipment/TOA_Shopcrop.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86/Future_Texan/Heavy Equipment/TOA_Shop1crop.jpg


----------



## 2004F550

looks like a well equipped town and nice specs on the trucks, heavy front axles it appears from the 425's


----------



## Uncle Herb

I'm jealous Dan.

Saw this at the NYS Fair today. Winter is just around the corner....


----------



## Kuzanut

Dan85;1301574 said:


> Hey Dan what is the black tower to the right of the white bucket truck?? BTW Nice pics...


----------



## Dan85

Kuzanut;1301809 said:


> Dan85;1301574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dan what is the black tower to the right of the white bucket truck?? BTW Nice pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I think the black lift is a bridge inspection truck, but I'm not quite sure. It's actually coming off the old F800, forgot to get pics of it though.
> 
> Are those curb guards on the thruway plow?! I don't think I have ever seen those on their plows before.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bones357

Great pics, Dan!

I have to say, as a group, I think we've done damned well for summer!Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome shots Dan, some of those Petes actually look pretty tough. But I'm still partial to not having the red oval on a plow truck!


----------



## melldog55

*RIdot*

RIDOT Truck out clearing trees yesterday. Only one of about 10 I saw with all plows on even the wings. Sorry for the bad quality cell phone pic.


----------



## Bones357

melldog55;1301983 said:


> RIDOT Truck out clearing trees yesterday. Only one of about 10 I saw with all plows on even the wings.


Interesting.

I wonder if they mounted them hoping they could push their way through high water on the roads?


----------



## WingPlow

we ran plows Saturday/Sunday along with many other towns in CT

with the idea of pushing debris off the roads...works very well i might add


----------



## crazy88

Illinois Department of Transportation

An Autocar I found at a local repair shop




























And a Paystar 5000 at one of the yards


----------



## Dan85

WingPlow;1302030 said:


> we ran plows Saturday/Sunday along with many other towns in CT
> 
> with the idea of pushing debris off the roads...works very well i might add


We had the same idea for our fall clean ups, but a smaller scale!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1301609 said:


> Here's the rest;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack R and not sure what else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of panoramas of the inside:
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86/Future_Texan/Heavy Equipment/TOA_Shopcrop.jpg
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86/Future_Texan/Heavy Equipment/TOA_Shop1crop.jpg


AWESOME pics Dan!

also, does anybody use SDHC cards memory cards in their camera? I can never get them up from the SDHC cards because plowsite alway says "Upload failed" any body have any idea why

Thanks!


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey, Ryan, do you have any more pics of that Columbia,NY Pete that's on your site?
Thanks!


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1302274 said:


> AWESOME pics Dan!
> 
> also, does anybody use SDHC cards memory cards in their camera? I can never get them up from the SDHC cards because plowsite alway says "Upload failed" any body have any idea why
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks!

I'm wondering if the pictures are too large coming straight off of your card. I believe Plowsite has a limit to the upload size. Are you uploading right from the card to the website?

I would also recommend using a free photo hosting site like photobucker or flikr, they seem to be a bit more generous with the sizes and amounts of photos you can store.


----------



## melldog55

http://www.youtube.com/user/gillhiiy Check out some of my videos, Thanks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1302379 said:


> Hey, Ryan, do you have any more pics of that Columbia,NY Pete that's on your site?
> Thanks!


That's all I got for that truck.


----------



## Dan85

I know some of you guys were interested in the Oshkosh P Series model plow I posted a few weeks back. Well diecastmodels.co is running another sale; If you spend more than $125 they will give you a free P-series dump. Here's the link: http://hosted-p0.vresp.com/904249/c5ad037f80/ARCHIVE

If anyone decides to do this, I humbly request that you use my name (just PM me for it) in their reference program when you cash out and I get a % back towards their models. (Hey just remember who finds these deals for you guys! )

- Dan


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1302390 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm wondering if the pictures are too large coming straight off of your card. I believe Plowsite has a limit to the upload size. Are you uploading right from the card to the website?
> 
> I would also recommend using a free photo hosting site like photobucker or flikr, they seem to be a bit more generous with the sizes and amounts of photos you can store.


Yes i am uploading straight from the card. Thank you!


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1302668 said:


> Yes i am uploading straight from the card. Thank you!


Try uploading to a new folder on your computer, then you can use "Microsoft Office Picture Manager" to re-size the photos to something smaller, like 800-1000 Pixels (I think 1200 is the max width here). Save that smaller photo as a copy, that way you still have the original size one. Best of luck.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Swung by the Cortland County garage after the Brockway show last week. Everything was locked up tight except for these two rigs. I like the lime green color.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1302674 said:


> Try uploading to a new folder on your computer, then you can use "Microsoft Office Picture Manager" to re-size the photos to something smaller, like 800-1000 Pixels (I think 1200 is the max width here). Save that smaller photo as a copy, that way you still have the original size one. Best of luck.


Okay, i'll try that, thanks!


----------



## tbrownell

I was at work the other day and an Mdot International showed up accross the street.

Sorry for the bad shot as it was from my cellphone.

It also has a belly blade that you cant see. they were scraping back gravel and filling washouts after a storm.


----------



## grandview

Fixed it for you....


----------



## tbrownell

Thanks GV! I was having issues with photobucket last night.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Time to get yourself an Oneida County Mack R model plow!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1989...6019?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item415941c233


----------



## crazy88

Some cool CalTrans plow videos...hope these arent a repost.

Paystar






Grader






Blower


----------



## grandview

Too close?


----------



## Jelinek61

Here is a 2009 WorkStar owned by the city i work for during the summer.


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

*Snow Thermometer*



Uncle Herb;1301623 said:


> I'm jealous Dan.
> 
> Saw this at the NYS Fair today. Winter is just around the corner....


Here is an image I will never forget from college in the U.P. of Michigan. I wish I had my digital camera then that I have now. Maybe I'll make it up there again some winter. In the mean time, I'm moving to Erie, PA, should be good for a few more inches of snow there than what the family and I are used to in Chicago!

http://www.pasty.com/snow/index.html


----------



## Dan85

'82 Tandem _FWD_, FWD. This thing means business! Bonus Autocar in the background.

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000071861


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1304912 said:


> '82 Tandem _FWD_, FWD. This thing means business! Bonus Autocar in the background.
> 
> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000071861


I just saw that the other day on the site, it's a freaking beast!!! Not too many 6x6 FWDs still floating around.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1305520 said:


> I just saw that the other day on the site, it's a freaking beast!!! Not too many 6x6 FWDs still floating around.


I wonder if there will ever be a time when they get a monster snow storm and say "I sure wish we had that old 6x6 FWD!"

I also wonder where these unique trucks go; if they're bought for scrap or if they wind up in use. I know we're looking for an offroad/site dump truck and I pleaded the case of an old Oneida County International S-Series tandem that had been rolled, but was otherwise ok.

I've been striking out lately. Here's a terrible photo of the NYSDOT working on the highway I took on my way back to work.


----------



## grandview

dan85;1305707 said:


> i wonder if there will ever be a time when they get a monster snow storm and say "i sure wish we had that old 6x6 fwd!"
> 
> i also wonder where these unique trucks go; if they're bought for scrap or if they wind up in use. I know we're looking for an offroad/site dump truck and i pleaded the case of an old oneida county international s-series tandem that had been rolled, but was otherwise ok.
> 
> I've been striking out lately. Here's a terrible photo of the nysdot working on the highway i took on my way back to work.


990?................


----------



## Dan85

grandview;1305711 said:


> 990?................


Yes sir. Seems like they're always digging on this thing!


----------



## grandview

Isn't that where it buckled last month?


----------



## Dan85

grandview;1305715 said:


> Isn't that where it buckled last month?


It could very well be related to that.

I remember in 2009 or 2010 they had a huge project where it looked like they were pumping concrete under the road itself and it took all summer to complete.


----------



## MassHighway23

That's a lot of rigs!


Dan85;1305707 said:


> I wonder if there will ever be a time when they get a monster snow storm and say "I sure wish we had that old 6x6 FWD!"
> 
> I also wonder where these unique trucks go; if they're bought for scrap or if they wind up in use. I know we're looking for an offroad/site dump truck and I pleaded the case of an old Oneida County International S-Series tandem that had been rolled, but was otherwise ok.
> 
> I've been striking out lately. Here's a terrible photo of the NYSDOT working on the highway I took on my way back to work.


----------



## ultimate plow

Online pics


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## snow

Took photos of this truck back in May at a truck show in western mass.


----------



## snow

EX NH-DOT and Ex-CT Dot trucks


----------



## snow

This Oshkosh was at a truck show in Macungie,PA


----------



## snow

This extremely clean Mack U model was at a truck show in Hudson,MA


----------



## Dan85

Good Stuff Guys!

Here's a few from an airshow this weekend.

USAF Freightliner










Now I really don't get this; they had all these plows scattered throughout the runway even though it's not even close to winter.

Oshkosh H Series










Oshkosh


----------



## mercer_me

It's kind of off topic but, Maine DOT is starting to put there V boxes in there wheelers.


----------



## snow

Found this online. Nice R model International


----------



## alldayrj

ultimate plow;1305963 said:


> what the hell happened with all those cars?


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1306031 said:


> Took photos of this truck back in May at a truck show in western mass.


Hey snow what show was that one?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

alldayrj;1306463 said:


> ultimate plow;1305963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell happened with all those cars?
> 
> 
> 
> that was the Chicago blizzard last year. they all got stuck in lake shore drive.
Click to expand...


----------



## WingPlow

snow;1306450 said:


> Found this online. Nice R model International


an R model International was the first truck i plowed with...


----------



## 2004F550

snow;1306032 said:


> EX NH-DOT and Ex-CT Dot trucks


Man John V has quite the collection going now


----------



## southshoreplow

snow;1306031 said:


> Took photos of this truck back in May at a truck show in western mass.


Nice looking rig!!!


----------



## snow

LunchBox;1306476 said:


> Hey snow what show was that one?


It was an ATCA show by the Western Mass Chapter in South Deerfield. It was near Yankee Candle off I-91


----------



## snow

2004F550;1306792 said:


> Man John V has quite the collection going now


Thats a teaser. I have some more photos of his stuff i'll put on.


----------



## snow

Some of JV III Construction's snow removal fleet. I found the loader pic on flickr


----------



## snow

Few misc things at his yard


----------



## snow

More of the plow fleet


----------



## snow

couple more


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1306838 said:


> Few misc things at his yard


Is that a Euclid in the back ground? BTW, nice Fords.


----------



## snow

mercer_me;1306947 said:


> Is that a Euclid in the back ground? BTW, nice Fords.


That off road dump is actually an International PayHauler


----------



## snow

a few more pix of his past plow trucks


----------



## Dan85

Great pictures, Snow!


----------



## snow

Dan85;1306979 said:


> Great pictures, Snow!


Thanks!. Heres the last bunch, think he got rid of all these.


----------



## MassHighway23

snow;1306840 said:


> More of the plow fleet


You Can See the front of a Ford in the second to last pic in there, what was it?


----------



## Dan85

I saw this today; some of you guys close to Cleveland might enjoy going to this show - I see they have a few big rigs and an oshkosh from the 2010 show. (Better pics on their facebook page)

http://www.pistonpowershow.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pistonpowershow?sk=info


----------



## snow

MassHighway23;1307316 said:


> You Can See the front of a Ford in the second to last pic in there, what was it?


Is this the truck??


----------



## Bones357

snow;1306838 said:


> Few misc things at his yard


Nice former NYSTA International!



>


Looks like a few Valk plows in his fleet, too.


----------



## crazy88

I just have an idea, since this thread is getting so large, maybe we can subdivide (and make sticky) five DOT/City/County rigs threads since this is the most popular thread on the website

1. East Coast thread.
2. Midwest thread
3. Western thread
4. Southern thread
5. Contractors to DOT/City/County thread


Its just getting way too hard to page through all of this and search for specific items. Anyone agree? or should we just let it be.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I think we should let it be. It's great seeing different plows from different parts of the country. If we start 5 different threads for DOT plows, it will get all confusing.


----------



## SIWEL

snow do you work for JVIII?


----------



## Dan85

I always pass by the Wheatfield Highway department on my way to work, and these past few days they've had the bays open. They have a sharp looking Pete hiding inside.










Some more NYSDOT work


----------



## snow

Creek View Prop;1308583 said:


> snow do you work for JVIII?


No i do not


----------



## Dan85

Town of Clarence Freightliner and Mack, plus a new 350? 450? chassis cab sitting in the background. Definitely a unique paint job, one of the more intricate I've seen for a highway department. Also, you would think that they would avoid putting the white on the hood? (like all those matte black anti-glare hoods you see)


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bizzare paint job for a town. I wonder if they were bought off contractors?


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1309108 said:


> Bizzare paint job for a town. I wonder if they were bought off contractors?


I think it's more of a case that they have money to spend as it's a wealthy suburb of Buffalo. I'm curious to see what their other trucks look like now - if they're all painted up like this or not.


----------



## crazy88

Old & New at Chicago Streets & San


----------



## Spucel

I remember growing up in Chicago with the garbage trucks plowing the alleys!


----------



## snow

Heres a few misc pix a friend sent me.


----------



## snow

Last bunch


----------



## Dan85

If Lee Center would leave some of their plows out once in a while, I might be able to bring you guys some good stuff. But nope, I have to find out about their plows this way.

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000072235

City of Rensselaer Sicard

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000072070


----------



## cat320

Here is a couple of pics of what a ma state f800 looks like in old condtion it was on ebay last year i think compared to the last one in snows pics


----------



## cat320

This is the mass state yard on rt9 and 128 that is no longer there they sold it and put an office building there. this i think was the main repair facility and panting.


----------



## Banksy

Thanks for the pics, cat320. I grew up right across rte 9 from that yard. I used to like looking at all the trucks when I was a kid. My parents still live there. That area has really changed.


----------



## cat320

I did a job for a guy that lived right in back of the facility a long time ago he used to work in the paint shop. it's funny i never thought i would see that place gone but as the state uses less and less of there own truck they sub more stuff out then they did back then.


----------



## Dan85

Tracey Road Equipment Open House: Thursday Ocober 6th 9-4

http://www.traceyroad.com/open-hous...e64c5a59|20f59323-d34b-4384-9645-b3673b3188af


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Town of Lee Oshkosh is a beast if I've ever seen one. I have to hit that garage up next time I'm back east.

And that Vohl blower pic is great!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1310888 said:


> Tracey Road Equipment Open House: Thursday Ocober 6th 9-4
> 
> http://www.traceyroad.com/open-hous...e64c5a59|20f59323-d34b-4384-9645-b3673b3188af


Awesome, guess I'll take that day off of work.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1311037 said:


> Awesome, guess I'll take that day off of work.


I was talking to my dad and he said that he saw a poster for some open house/truck show in Liverpool at a quarry on October 2nd. He couldn't recall the details but he was pretty sure the quarry was in Liverpool.

Just putting this out there for you CNY guys, I'll try and find some info. So far, nothing has come up online. Any thoughts on where this might be Uncle Herb?

*EDIT*

I dug this up for 9/30, but I don't think it's it.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Up For Auction*

Town Of Ancram Ny


----------



## snow

Found online


----------



## Dan85

Is there any better way to spend the first Friday of Fall? I think not.










NYSDOT Shop in downtown Buffalo


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1312092 said:


> Is there any better way to spend the first Friday of Fall? I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYSDOT Shop in downtown Buffalo


That NYSDOT signs sure got it right!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Darn, wish I heard about that Barrett Quarry open house sooner. Maybe your dad is referring to the open house at the Saunders Quarry in Marcellus NY on the Oct 2nd? It's geared more for the kiddies but I don't care. LOL


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1312218 said:


> Darn, wish I heard about that Barrett Quarry open house sooner. Maybe your dad is referring to the open house at the Saunders Quarry in Marcellus NY on the Oct 2nd? It's geared more for the kiddies but I don't care. LOL


Yeah that's it! I'm definitely going to try and make this event - how many times do you get to tour a quarry and check out equipment? Add in the food and the good cause, it's basically a grand slam.

Here's a link with a picture - couple of plows there!

http://cnylink.com/cnynews/view_news.php?news_id=1222182765
http://www.americantowns.com/ny/skaneateles/events/big-trucks-2011

Also, while we're on the subject of shows, International Model Construction and Truck show is in Buffalo 10/2/11 - basically it's scale models.

http://www.imcats.com/



MassHighway23;1312099 said:


> That NYSDOT signs sure got it right!


I didn't even notice that sign until I was editing them. Better not let those Alaska DOT guys see that sign - they might have a different opinion! :whistling:
It's so funny, this DOT yard is right in the middle of downtown Buffalo wedged between an on ramp and a bunch of one way streets. This is only the "shop" in the strictest sense of the word, just a six bay garage and a salt dome, the administration building is a few blocks away.


----------



## Plow Chaser

3 generations of NYSDOT in that photo. S series, 7600, and Granite.


----------



## Dan85

I swung by Valley Fab today to see what they had on the lot, I figured with winter coming they would probably have a few trucks in the yard.


----------



## Dan85




----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich Highway Dept.


----------



## snow

Found on truckpaper, for sale in mass


----------



## snow

These were in an FWD News magazine i had, year unknown.


----------



## wideout

Dan85;1312523 said:


> I swung by Valley Fab today to see what they had on the lot, I figured with winter coming they would probably have a few trucks in the yard.


What kind of olw is on the front of the ford dump truck


----------



## Dan85

wideout;1312812 said:


> What kind of plow is on the front of the ford dump truck


I believe they're Everest parts:

The wing?
http://www.wausau-everest.com/assets/files/Level_II_Sno_Fighter_Series.pdf

The plow?
http://www.wausau-everest.com/models/ftp-series.html


----------



## grandview

I should of posted this pix with the other ones. Back story this. They were using the loaders with the clamp bucket and just grabbing everything including the lawns. So I went and picked up 2 10 cups of coffee from Tim Hortons and gave it to them before they started my yard. All the guys pulled everything into the street and raked the lawn to.See what some coffee can do!


----------



## LunchBox

Finally I can add some quality pictures to my favorite thread on PlowSite



















Looks like this International has a Minute Mount 2









Don't see too many Peterbilts with a chassis mount sander









This is an old City of Newton International that my friend bought for the engine.


----------



## LunchBox

Today I also painted the new flat bed I put on my International.


----------



## 2004F550

Have to love the bribes lol, we did a sewer job last year and a homeowner wanted some spoils in his yard that we had to haul off anyway, win win situation and he bought us three large pizzas that friday.


Bryan is that Greenwich IH a CTDOT bid truck with some options? Looks like the same body and hitch. Awesome FWD pics too.


----------



## melldog55

Are those all MassHighway Contractors?


----------



## snow

2004F550;1312905 said:


> Bryan is that Greenwich IH a CTDOT bid truck with some options? Looks like the same body and hitch. Awesome FWD pics too.


John-

Not really sure how the trucks are spec'd out, very similar though. Is the RM ready for winter?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Found this guy behind a former International dealer in Amsterdam, NY.


----------



## snow

Some older Walters photos. The photo of the trucks dumping snow and getting loaded with a snow loader were City of Utica trucks. Not sure about the others


----------



## snow

Heres some pix of a newer CT DOT International crew cab and a oddity now, a funnel plow.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Love the vintage shots.


----------



## LunchBox

melldog55;1312964 said:


> Are those all MassHighway Contractors?


The Pete and the A-Car are, the International with the Fisher is a national company that does private stuff, and I contract for my town.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Uncle Herb;1313041 said:


> Love the vintage shots.


you run ddd?


----------



## 2004F550

snow;1312975 said:


> John-
> 
> Not really sure how the trucks are spec'd out, very similar though. Is the RM ready for winter?


The RM still has the water tank in for summer duty but not for much longer. We painted the plows when we put them away so they're all set. We signed up again with DOT for the winter so we'll see how it goes this year, it would be nice if they worked contractors every snowfall like Mass.


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1312831 said:


> I believe they're Everest parts:
> The plow?
> http://www.wausau-everest.com/models/ftp-series.html


Negative. I think it's an American Snowplows "Reverse-A-Cast".
http://www.wausau-everest.com/models/reverse-a-cast1.html

Years ago they were made by Frink, but I believe Wausau manufactures them under the American Snowplows name now.

Ohio Turnpike used to use them. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## Uncle Herb

PabstBlueRibbon;1313395 said:


> you run ddd?


Yes Sir. Submissions are always welcome.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Uncle Herb;1313581 said:


> Yes Sir. Submissions are always welcome.


thanks for all you do.great site


----------



## Ford-101

Here is my new ride 2011 freightliner m2 112v all Henderson equipment stainless plow,wing,box and sander


----------



## Dan85

Ford-101;1314126 said:


> Here is my new ride 2011 freightliner m2 112v all Henderson equipment stainless plow,wing,box and sander


Very Nice!! How do you like it so far?

Anyone interested in becoming a highway super? Yorkville is hiring one, though the pay seems a little low? But you'll have unlimited access to photograph plows for this thread, so that's one benefit not mentioned.

http://www.jobcentral.org/ny/viewjob.asp?sjobid=NY0993200


----------



## MassHighway23

Ford-101;1314126 said:


> Here is my new ride 2011 freightliner m2 112v all Henderson equipment stainless plow,wing,box and sander


NICE RIG! Freightliner is certainly starting to get in to the plow business!


----------



## Uncle Herb

This was at the ATHS show this past weekend. Lettering on the door indicated it used to belong to the Town of Adams, NY.


----------



## Plow Boss

Ford-101;1314126 said:


> Here is my new ride 2011 freightliner m2 112v all Henderson equipment stainless plow,wing,box and sander


Nice truck - lets see it with the plows on


----------



## t800

*New Freightliner/Henderson*



Ford-101;1314126 said:


> Here is my new ride 2011 freightliner m2 112v all Henderson equipment stainless plow,wing,box and sander


Nice lookin Freightliner! Congratulations! Your going to LOVE IT! Just got a new Kenworth T800/Henderson 10 wheeler back in April at work myself! Henderson can't be beat! We had Viking years back, switched to Tenco back in the early 90's and had alot of trouble with them . Overall quality and customer service at Henderson is top notch!

Also, just curious, but what are you running for a transmission in the new Freightliner? And what sander controls? Have an Allison 6 speed auto in my KW, and Dickey-John Control Point sander controls.

Thanks, Paul
Town of Geneva Highway dept.


----------



## mercer_me

Ford-101;1314126 said:


> Here is my new ride 2011 freightliner m2 112v all Henderson equipment stainless plow,wing,box and sander


Is it an automatic?


----------



## Ford-101

Well guys so far so good,,, Truck rides really nice empty and loaded air ride cab Thumbs Up ....engine is 450hp Detroit... trans is a Eaton fuller 10sp... as far as Henderson equipment.. awesome..we have had there boxs for years and really like them. This is our first Henderson plow setup SS 11ft plow SS11ft wing. The box is 12ft long with high sides. I wanted 14ft box like my old truck but town board thinks they know best :laughing: sander SS single nine inch auger, tailgate unit..with the old style dial and lever controls town board didn't want to spend the extra money for the Dickey-John Controls..I'm really looking forward to plowing this year

I will deff take some more pix with everything mounted up ....

Sure is a step up from 92 IH tandem L10 cummins and frink plow equipment Good old girl but shes put in her time..


----------



## snow

Here are some photos taken by Mark Redman.
1.town of Winfield,NY 1971 Oshkosh. 
2.1993 Oshkosh owned by Madison Co,NY.
3. The Massport Oshkosh is a 1987 with a 4000 gallon de-icer on it, which is stationed at Boston Logan.
4. 1979 Walters owned by East Hampton, LI Highway Dept (ex castille,ny).
5. 1965 Duplex/Sicard EX-NYS Thruway, EX- Northeastern Ind Park, was owned by Frank Ciavattone when photo taken


----------



## MassHighway23

I really like that Walters plow!


----------



## snow

Here are a few more from Mark Redman.
1. 1962 Walter - Commonwealth of Mass
2. Kirkland,NY 1978 Walters (1996 refurb)
3. SMI Snowblast- Oxford,CT Airport
4. 1969 Walter owned by City of Bristol,CT
5.1991 Mack owned by Town of Lansing,NY


----------



## granitefan713

Love that new M2! Good luck with it.


----------



## Stik208

Unlce Herb,
Was that Paystar at the Saratoga Show last saturday? I dont have my camera in front of me but I was there, we probably passed each other. I have to say there were a lot of nice trucks there old Macks and 1 lonley Oshkosh.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Stik208;1314856 said:


> Unlce Herb,
> Was that Paystar at the Saratoga Show last saturday? I dont have my camera in front of me but I was there, we probably passed each other. I have to say there were a lot of nice trucks there old Macks and 1 lonley Oshkosh.


Yup, great show. I've proably walked by many people from this forum, hanks, and others without ever knowing.


----------



## Kuzanut

I have a relative that lives out in East Hampton NY, All I can say is that most of the roads are very narrow, it must be a sight to see them plowing with that Walters...... I will have to try and find that garage next time i'm out that way... Nice pics!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

I can't believe we let this thread fall of the front page!

Two truck from the Ballston Spa fleet. Looks like they run nothing but Fords. Even the most recent truck was a Sterling that was closer to the time of the Ford/Sterling switch.


----------



## iamhere

Bet you all have never seen this






Walter snow fighter powered by a jet engine.
According to the guy that posted it, the truck was used in the UK to plow runways on Air Force Bases.


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1316752 said:


> Two truck from the Ballston Spa fleet. Looks like they run nothing but Fords. Even the most recent truck was a Sterling that was closer to the time of the Ford/Sterling switch.


I can understand why they like the old Fords. They are a great truck. I know people that won't buy any thing else.


----------



## Dan85

iamhere;1316814 said:


> Bet you all have never seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walter snow fighter powered by a jet engine.
> According to the guy that posted it, the truck was used in the UK to plow runways on Air Force Bases.


That's pretty wild! I know CSX cleans out switches on their mains with a jet engine mounted on a rail car - it throws the ballast EVERYWHERE. But it beats the heck out of brooms/backpack blowers.


----------



## granitefan713

Here are some soon-to-be plow trucks. A new 114SD single axle (the first I've seen or heard of) and two new M2 112Vs. I wish the 114SD was staying local, but its bound for Rothesay, New Brunswick, Canada.


----------



## Uncle Herb

iamhere;1316814 said:


> Bet you all have never seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walter snow fighter powered by a jet engine.
> According to the guy that posted it, the truck was used in the UK to plow runways on Air Force Bases.


I remember seeing him at a few ATHS shows and was never quite sure if the engine was running or the sound was pumping through a speaker.


----------



## Stik208

I like the looks of that yellow Freighliner, there is one up by me but in orange not upfitted yet.


----------



## Kuzanut

Anyone know how they unstack the trucks when they get to their destinations?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Kuzanut;1317105 said:


> Anyone know how they unstack the trucks when they get to their destinations?


The Freightliner dealer down the road has an 'A-frame' structure with a big chain block on it.


----------



## snow

Uncle Herb;1316905 said:


> I remember seeing him at a few ATHS shows and was never quite sure if the engine was running or the sound was pumping through a speaker.


Its all automated. If that motor was running it would blow people away. The guy has a junkyard in Long Island, Bob Fluger is his name i believe.


----------



## granitefan713

Here's another new one, an International WorkStar destined for the New Jersey Turnpike Authority. I would think a plow truck should have drive tires a little more aggressive than highway treads.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Agree. Some cool fire trucks in the background.


----------



## Banksy

I'm sure those are just the factory tires and NJTA will put on their tires and save those for new fronts.


----------



## MassHighway23

That is a nice truck


----------



## Bones357

wideout;1312812 said:


> What kind of plow is on the front of the ford dump truck


I just realized that in addition to American Snowplows, Henderson also makes a flexible plow. Could be either one.

Henderson RSP-Flex plow PDF.


----------



## Len90

granitefan713;1317386 said:


> Here's another new one, an International WorkStar destined for the New Jersey Turnpike Authority. I would think a plow truck should have drive tires a little more aggressive than highway treads.


hmm I thought they had received all of their trucks for this year already. The Turnpike garage at exit 8 had a bout 20+ sitting there with plows and spreaders on ready to be put into service back at the end of June or early July. A few weeks ago there were just a couple left. The Workstars are replacing the older internationals and fords that were in the fleet. They now will be running primarily Workstars and Sterlings.


----------



## ATF

plow. by Nick Gillham, on Flickr

City of Stamford

(Connecticut)


----------



## MassHighway23

ATF;1317862 said:


> plow. by Nick Gillham, on Flickr
> 
> City of Stamford
> 
> (Connecticut)


Very nice pic!


----------



## DareDog

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1985...0687?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item1c1f5e090f


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1318178 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1985...0687?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item1c1f5e090f


Wonder if it was the dealer's plow or if someone traded it in on a new truck?

Town of Evans Autocar at Frey the Wheel man. Village of Orchard park international and a Pete were there too.


----------



## MassHighway23

Getting closer to getting pics up. hope to get some up soon.


----------



## Autocar19003

Dan
VOP 5 or VOP 10 at Frey?
5 has the Viking set up, 10 has the Llaroche set up.
Autocar



Dan85;1318180 said:


> Wonder if it was the dealer's plow or if someone traded it in on a new truck?
> 
> Town of Evans Autocar at Frey the Wheel man. Village of Orchard park international and a Pete were there too.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Sullivan and Village of Cazenovia sent to me from a friend.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb, did you make it to the Tracey Open house today???



Autocar19003;1318394 said:


> Dan
> VOP 5 or VOP 10 at Frey?
> 5 has the Viking set up, 10 has the Llaroche set up.
> Autocar


Not sure, it was pulled partially into the bay, looked like a 7400 (?) 6 wheeler and it was Orange. Will check it out if I'm down that way again.

I was actually out by their shop earlier that day, off the 219, it's pretty big! Although, I may have saw the village and not the town? I'm not sure if there are two different departments.


----------



## Autocar19003

If it was orange Dan, that is OP Town Highway, the shop is off the 219 at Rt. 20A (actually on Taylor Road). That is a big shop.
The Village of OP DPW is green trucks. Their shop is about a 1/2 mile away on West Highland Avenue between Bank Street and Lincoln. It is a smaller shop with a tin barn.

Town has newer trucks as the village is a bit tighter on cash.



Dan85;1318810 said:


> Uncle Herb, did you make it to the Tracey Open house today???
> 
> Not sure, it was pulled partially into the bay, looked like a 7400 (?) 6 wheeler and it was Orange. Will check it out if I'm down that way again.
> 
> I was actually out by their shop earlier that day, off the 219, it's pretty big! Although, I may have saw the village and not the town? I'm not sure if there are two different departments.


----------



## Dan85

Autocar19003;1318876 said:


> If it was orange Dan, that is OP Town Highway, the shop is off the 219 at Rt. 20A (actually on Taylor Road). That is a big shop.
> The Village of OP DPW is green trucks. Their shop is about a 1/2 mile away on West Highland Avenue between Bank Street and Lincoln. It is a smaller shop with a tin barn.
> 
> Town has newer trucks as the village is a bit tighter on cash.


That makes sense - I thought when you posted OP trucks they were Green, so I was surprised to see so many Orange ones at the shop. It's kind of like the Town of Tonawanda, City of Tonawanda, and the City of North Tonawanda - all different shops!


----------



## Autocar19003

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1186093#post1186093
These have both.

Here they are Dan.

All thoes towns are the same, Hamburg, East Aurora, Tonawanda, KenTon, etc.
I think the Village of Orchard Park has 6 or 7 guys. They have more trucks than guys. I think that Town of OP has 14 or 16 trucks.



Dan85;1318992 said:


> That makes sense - I thought when you posted OP trucks they were Green, so I was surprised to see so many Orange ones at the shop. It's kind of like the Town of Tonawanda, City of Tonawanda, and the City of North Tonawanda - all different shops!


----------



## MassHighway23

Duxbury DPW


----------



## MassHighway23

An Old Oshkosh at the Plymouth Municipal airport.


----------



## MassHighway23

A MassDOT Sterling at a yard near me.


----------



## MassHighway23

An Ohio DOT International from a trip a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MassHighway23

Another ODOT


----------



## MassHighway23

I know it's not a plow, but, a nice truck.


----------



## LunchBox

This is on New Hampshire Craigslist for sale from the Berlin Airport.
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/2633633218.html


----------



## MassHighway23

Just Another pic from Ohio... Bever Twp.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Never made it to the Tracy open house or the Saunders quarry show.


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's an interesting MDOT video on wing plows...


----------



## DareDog

NYS DOT in Raybrook NY this past Thursday.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## snow

Heres a few random pix. The oshkosh pix were sent to me from Oshkosh Truck Corp. The FWD was at Town of Amenia,NY's Highway Dept. The sidewalk plow is town of Greenwich's


----------



## vplow

Uncle Herb;1314165 said:


> This was at the ATHS show this past weekend. Lettering on the door indicated it used to belong to the Town of Adams, NY.


Not to be picky, but that looks to be the old Adams, MASS. Paystar, not NY. It was for sale at the dealer in Hoosick Falls a couple years ago.


----------



## Uncle Herb

vplow;1320641 said:


> Not to be picky, but that looks to be the old Adams, MASS. Paystar, not NY. It was for sale at the dealer in Hoosick Falls a couple years ago.


Thanks, I did have my doubts.


----------



## Uncle Herb

I was heading by Beam Mack last night and just had to stop, photos are a little dark but the trucks speak for themselves. The Granite was unmarked and still had some factory tags hanging in the window.


----------



## Dan85

I like the yellow granite, wonder where it was headed? City of Syracuse?

Here's a couple more from the weekend. Town of Dayton didn't have anything out. I found the NYSDOT barn on 62 and I also found the South Dayton garage - talk about small, it was only 3 stalls!


----------



## granitefan713

Love that new Granite!


----------



## Uncle Herb

If that Granite was heading to the Syracuse DPW it would be the first Mack in quite some time. I can't say I can ever remember seeing a Mack of any kind in the Syracuse fleet. They love their Internationals.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1320788 said:


> I like the yellow granite, wonder where it was headed? City of Syracuse?
> 
> Here's a couple more from the weekend. Town of Dayton didn't have anything out. I found the NYSDOT barn on 62 and I also found the South Dayton garage - talk about small, it was only 3 stalls!


Nice pics!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1320881 said:


> If that Granite was heading to the Syracuse DPW it would be the first Mack in quite some time. I can't say I can ever remember seeing a Mack of any kind in the Syracuse fleet. They love their Internationals.


A good friend of mine who works for Mack in Syracuse said that Granite is headed to Sandy Creek NY.


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1321709 said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks!



Plow Chaser;1322391 said:


> A good friend of mine who works for Mack in Syracuse said that Granite is headed to Sandy Creek NY.


Mystery solved!

Oshkosh Blower from Griffiss...some minor repair required.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1991-Oshkos...053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415e06a535


----------



## Uncle Herb

Manhole cover stuck in it! That must have made some noise.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Caught these two Oshkoshs at Tracey's, too bad they were locked behind the fence. Town of Herkimer.


----------



## oshkosh619

Uncle Herb;1323210 said:


> Caught these two Oshkoshs at Tracey's, too bad they were locked behind the fence. Town of Herkimer.


I think that first truck pictured may actually be a FWD and not an Oshkosh P Series.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Upon closer review I can see that. First down oshkosh619!


----------



## Dan85

You can tell that I'm just really itching for snow when I start searching the net for plows...










Buffalo Blizzard of '77
Source: here










10K and this '79 is yours
Source: Here.










'88 FWD, a little more pricey. Herb, you might like that site too.
Source: Here.


----------



## Plow Chaser

The Town of Herkimer used to have a great fleet of Walter V plows. The county highway dept somehow wound up with them and then the town got the Osh's and FWDs. I'd like to get by their garage again during a trip back east. It's only 10 miles from my grandmother's house.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Just a little over 50,000 views to go and we've hit a million on this thread. Plowsite needs to make us a SuperPlow trophy or something for this feat!!


----------



## CityGuy

*Web finds*

Really have the itch to move the iron.


----------



## CityGuy

few more to add


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great stuff, looks like an awesome event. Here is something for you Western Star fans and to increase the thread count!

Town of Clay, NY










Town of Florence, NY


----------



## Kuzanut

I'm glad i'm not the only one getting the itch.........


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1324428 said:


> Great stuff, looks like an awesome event. Here is something for you Western Star fans and to increase the thread count!
> 
> Town of Florence, NY


That is a wicked sharp looking plow truck. I'm surprised there isn't more Western Star plow trucks out there.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Those Western Stars are impressive-looking plow trucks. Do you know if they change the front tires for narrower ones in the winter? Those look like an awful lot of flotation for steering in the snow.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Dan85

I just want to thank you guys for providing me some entertainment at work, helps make the day go by faster!

Also, the Canadian Weather thread already has 1,000,000 views, but I think we're growing at a equally fast/faster rate.

Daredog, what's going in the photo?? Looking interesting! Who's trucks are those?


----------



## blowerman

Here's my 94, Ford L8000... One solid truck that works great. Sadly I have it listed for sale right now. Since this is a pictures thread, I won't post specs.
P.M. me if interested.


----------



## DareDog

Dan85;1324643 said:


> Daredog, what's going in the photo?? Looking interesting! Who's trucks are those?


not sure what is going on i think there hauling dirt from flood they had last month that took few roads out and lot of damage. western start is tioga county highway department my buddy that works there sent that to me.


----------



## man4054

Hamelfire;1324412 said:


> Really have the itch to move the iron.


Where was the photo taken with all trucks in it? Is a vendore event?


----------



## MassHighway23

Upstate NY trip last weekend got some good pics. i'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## cat320

blowerman;1324647 said:


> Here's my 94, Ford L8000... One solid truck that works great. Sadly I have it listed for sale right now. Since this is a pictures thread, I won't post specs.
> P.M. me if interested.


nice truck


----------



## Uncle Herb

Nice setup at the International dealer.


----------



## CityGuy

man4054;1324671 said:


> Where was the photo taken with all trucks in it? Is a vendore event?


It was at a city/state/county trade show. ITs called the Fall Expo. They host every year in St. Cloud Minnesota.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1324979 said:


> Nice setup at the International dealer.


Great shots Herb!

OK, OK I know I'm 0 and 100, but that looks like it's possibly Oneida County red/orange?

Judging by the single light and it's position, looks like they have one of those terrible new strobes that the Thruway Authority is using? Looks like some pretty intense spot lights up on the cab.










Here's a RM up for sale. Also, they have a bookmobile for sale too!










Source: Here


----------



## BC Handyman

*Crazy new set up*

Check this video of this new dot setup.


----------



## dzlbudman

Wow! That's crazy!


----------



## Jelinek61

Hamelfire;1324415 said:


> few more to add


Who's brown granite is that? Looks to have an underbody scraper too. You don't see many underbodies with the fuel tanks like that, their normally mounted behind the cab for more ground clearance.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1325107 said:


> Here's a RM up for sale. Also, they have a bookmobile for sale too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Here


The Town of Greenburgh is definitely on one of my next to visit spots. They have some awesome 4x4 plows, but looks like they are selling off all the RMs they have.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's that Sandy Creek Mack Granite again, and some others from my friend over at Mack.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Well Dan, based on your photo I would have to agree. And Ryan, I stopped by Beam this weekend to grab a shot of that DM, looks like I took to long to post it. :crying:


----------



## Uncle Herb

Back lot at Stadium International, they good stuff is always locked away. Syracuse Paystar, NYSDOT, some neon green unit and others of unknown variety.


----------



## granitefan713

Those are some tough looking trucks! And speaking of Stadium International, these two were hanging out at my local Stadium branch.

Town of Tusten NY









Luzurne Country Road & Bridge Dept (with a PennDot WorkStar next to it)









Not from Stadium, but this local borough M2 106V stopped outside of work for a quick break.


----------



## Jelinek61

Uncle Herb;1325561 said:


> Back lot at Stadium International, they good stuff is always locked away. Syracuse Paystar, NYSDOT, some neon green unit and others of unknown variety.


Thats one of those new International Terrastar's in the back ground. I'm not sure if i like the look of them. Might have to grow on me.


----------



## melldog55

*Couple of RIDOT contractor trucks and international*

1st pic is of the RIDOT Viking-cives combo body, rear spread with calcium up close. 2nd pic of International bound for Mass township set up just like a penndot rig with a tailgate spreader and a J&J dump, last 2 RIDOT contractor L8000 Tandam


----------



## BMB Plowing

Nice shots of the Internationals at Stadium...I was just there last week to pickup parts for our 8100. I'll have to get some shots of the plow trucks we'll be running this year.


----------



## CityGuy

Jelinek61;1325291 said:


> Who's brown granite is that? Looks to have an underbody scraper too. You don't see many underbodies with the fuel tanks like that, their normally mounted behind the cab for more ground clearance.


Belongs to Anoka County Highway Department. Most of the Macks including the ones that the city I work at have the same setup with the underbodys.


----------



## t800

*Henderson Photo's*

Hi Guy's,
Haven't posted in a while. I was at Henderson Truck Equipment in Watertown, NY back in a couple months back, and I finally found time to post the photo's I took. Counted 64 plow trucks on the property that day! And 3 tractor trailer loads of plow frames and wings got unloaded in the 3 hours that I was there! (I had the Roll Right tarp on my plow truck lowered down into the cab shield to give extra clearance at some of the older blacktop plants in my area). Henderson has been Great to us! (Town of Geneva, NY) You wont find better people or better equipment anywhere in my opinion.

I'm posting the photos in a couple small groups:

First is a new Peterbilt. This truck lacks nothing! Sharp looking Rig! I believe it was going to Darien, NY. ? 
Peterbilt 10 wheel chassis (I believe it has Cummins power and air ride suspension?, cant remember)
All aluminum wheels
Allison Automatic
All stainless plows, body w/ high lift gate, and slide in sander with wet system!


----------



## t800

*More Henderson Photo's*

Next shots are of trucks and equipment going to NYS, with the exception of the orange Internationals. The orange one's might be going to NJ DOT? The yard was so full they had to park these in the weeds along the route 81 side of the shop! And across the street at the Mack dealer the yard was FULL of new NYS yellow chassis's that are on their way over!


----------



## t800

*More NYS at Henderson*

Few more shots of NYS stuff. One had an underbody scraper.


----------



## t800

*Last group of Henderson Photos*

Last group of Photos from my visit to Henderson. These are all single unit orders going to various townships. Don't recall where. The Granite in the last 2 photo's is all wheel drive!Hope I didn't't bore you guys too much! Thanks for looking, paul.


----------



## DareDog

bore us?? no we love plow trucks!!!


----------



## Dan85

Paul, when you post, YOU REALLY POST!! 

Great photos! That is truly an amazing operation that they have going on up there! 

Did you ever get to see your truck in Henderson's calendar?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Good Lord, Henderson looks like Disneyland for us plow freaks!! Viking must be a sad place nowadays. I can remember when all you saw where Frink and Viking plows. Looks like Henderson has taken over.


----------



## Uncle Herb

I remember driving by Henderson this past April and the place looked the same, jammed! Local government is hurting but the roads still have to be plowed.


----------



## t800

Dan85;1327644 said:


> Paul, when you post, YOU REALLY POST!!
> 
> Great photos! That is truly an amazing operation that they have going on up there!
> 
> Did you ever get to see your truck in Henderson's calendar?


Dan, they tell me its going to be in the 2012 calander. Thanks for remembering! paul.


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1327657 said:


> Good Lord, Henderson looks like Disneyland for us plow freaks!! Viking must be a sad place nowadays. I can remember when all you saw where Frink and Viking plows. Looks like Henderson has taken over.


An awesome Disneyland at that!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Marcellus Sterling at the tire shop.


----------



## Bones357

Great photos, t800!

I especially like your shots of the plows themselves. I love looking at the gear!

Keep 'em coming!

I hope this isn't a repost, but I just found it:

PennDOT 2012 Workstar walk-around.


----------



## Len90

Wow those are awesome pictures. I definitely wish I lived near that place! 

The orange Interantionals are definitely not going to NJDOT. I'd say that is another batch for the New Jersey Turnpike Authority (NJTA) who operates the NJ Turnpike and Garden State Parkway. The only thing that makes me a bit skeptical is the pile of orange plows are one ways and NJTA usually doesn't get one way plows.


----------



## Plow Boss

Great shots t800. Does anyone know the manufacturer of the plow lights on the pete?


----------



## Dan85

Plow Boss;1327786 said:


> Great shots t800. Does anyone know the manufacturer of the plow lights on the pete?


Are they possibly Western Night Hawks? Western's website says they do municipal setups and I can't find any light info on Henderson's website

http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/heavyweight


----------



## grandview

.....................................


----------



## grandview

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## snow

This is a first for me. CT DOT with an older Ford L8000 with a frame mount sander, i had to do a double take. I passed it in fairfield on I-95 heading northbound, not sure where it ended up


----------



## granitefan713

Wow great shots guys! I like that new Pete 367 and all those new Mack Granites!


----------



## Dan85

Grandview, what function were the airport plows at??


----------



## grandview

A few years ago when the Weather service has a open house on Areo Dr.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online*

Town of Thompson Ny


----------



## 2004F550

snow;1327878 said:


> This is a first for me. CT DOT with an older Ford L8000 with a frame mount sander, i had to do a double take. I passed it in fairfield on I-95 heading northbound, not sure where it ended up


Wow an oldie, the only place I have seen the old DOT fords still in use is at Brainard Airport in Hartford


----------



## WingPlow

hey 2004f500...how are ya ??

you guys gettin ready ?...are you running both trucks again this year for the state ?

hopefully i can start adding some pics back to the thread here shortly


----------



## 2004F550

Yeah were back on for the DOT for two trucks again. We just rebid our route with the town here so we should be in for another 5 years with that as well. Supposedly we picked up some big parking lots too so it should be a busy winter if it goes like the last one lol....did you guys get a new JD 410J? The Town of Canton just got one delivered, the thing is loaded with all kinds of options and they said Harwinton was getting one too.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Lysander and Village of Liverpool, Internationals separated at birth.


----------



## WingPlow

yeah we're getting a new 410 to replace the 310 we have now

but i,m pretty sure its not coming with many options


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Boss;1328119 said:


> Town of Thompson Ny


I wish you never posted that. I'm contemplating buying an old Paystar. From this same town, just a bit older.


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1327878 said:


> This is a first for me. CT DOT with an older Ford L8000 with a frame mount sander, i had to do a double take. I passed it in fairfield on I-95 heading northbound, not sure where it ended up


Now that is something I have never seen before. I wonder if this was one of the old tractor trailer trucks, I have seen a few new tractors around and I think the Ford tractors are the only ctdot trucks with that type of strobe on the mirrors everything else had super strobes mounted on the cab shield. Anyone else have any thoughts ??


----------



## 2004F550

The tractors up here atleast are all tandems, never seen a single axle


----------



## oshkosh619

BillyRgn;1329335 said:


> Now that is something I have never seen before. I wonder if this was one of the old tractor trailer trucks, I have seen a few new tractors around and I think the Ford tractors are the only ctdot trucks with that type of strobe on the mirrors everything else had super strobes mounted on the cab shield. Anyone else have any thoughts ??


I vividly remember seeing CTDoT dump/plow trucks with mirror-mounted Whelen strobe packages in the 80's and '90's.


----------



## MassHighway23

Finally, the pics from NY! First up, Town of Acadia, right side was in rough shape.


----------



## mdb landscaping

snow;1327878 said:


> This is a first for me. CT DOT with an older Ford L8000 with a frame mount sander, i had to do a double take. I passed it in fairfield on I-95 heading northbound, not sure where it ended up


That's really interesting. The garage down the street from our shop has an older ford just like that, but they equipped it to be the guardrail repair truck with all the welding torches and stuff. I keep passing it, and its restored really nicely. It has a lot of new lighting etc on it, but I wonder if the state is bringing some of these back to life?


----------



## MassHighway23

Next, i forget what town it is, but another sterling...


----------



## iamhere

MassHighway23;1329515 said:


> Finally, the pics from NY! First up, Town of Acadia, right side was in rough shape.
> View attachment 101454


My uncle told me that one of their drivers went off the road last winter, that must be it.


----------



## fireside

snow;1327878 said:


> This is a first for me. CT DOT with an older Ford L8000 with a frame mount sander, i had to do a double take. I passed it in fairfield on I-95 heading northbound, not sure where it ended up


Yes they have several of these trucks. They were the old flip bed bodies that were removed and had framed mounted sander added. Most were done due to damage from hitting things with the bodies in the up position. the sanders were already owned by the state from the first generation bodies that did not work so well and they just added v boxs instead of fixing them. They also have sanders that fit on there tractors locking on the fith wheel somehow. Last winter i saw them on the road during the 2 big storms.


----------



## snow

These two Internationals were at Marola International in Torrington,CT. I guess the Town gave up on the green one, rust got the best of it


----------



## snow

Some City of Bristol trucks at Truck Builders of CT in Terryville


----------



## CityGuy

Iron going on next week. Pics up soon


----------



## snow

Gotta save the best for last. CT DOT Mack RM based out of the Winsted,CT shed.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That RM is killer! One of the best looking and beefiest looking plow trucks ever made IMO.


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1330363 said:


> Gotta save the best for last. CT DOT Mack RM based out of the Winsted,CT shed.


Looks like a double spinner set up on that V-box, that is pretty unusual, I would love to get behind the wheel of that truck


----------



## WingPlow

I drove that orange International at Marolas for
A couple years.

Are you from this area ?


----------



## Dan85

Albany is getting rid of 4 Walters, now's your chance to have a matching fleet!





































Source: Here


----------



## Plow Chaser

Let's pool our money together and save those Albany Walters!! Someone needs to get out there and photograph those trucks before they are lost forever. That or before SA McClean gets them!


----------



## MassHighway23

RIT Facilites maintenance...


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1331083 said:


> Let's pool our money together and save those Albany Walters!! Someone needs to get out there and photograph those trucks before they are lost forever. That or before SA McClean gets them!


Such a nice set too! I wonder how much they'll go for?



MassHighway23;1331102 said:


> RIT Facilites maintenance...


Nice find. Do you go to RIT?


----------



## snow

WingPlow;1330778 said:


> I drove that orange International at Marolas for
> A couple years.
> 
> Are you from this area ?


I'm from lower fairfield county


----------



## granitefan713

Nice shots guys!

Here's a 1985 Mack RM I caught yesterday. This truck has a 5spd transmission.


----------



## iamhere

Dan85;1331047 said:


> Albany is getting rid of 4 Walters, now's your chance to have a matching fleet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Here


I just looked at the auction listing and the only truck that runs and drives is the one in the second pic. The one in the first runs but the clutch and breaks are gone. The other two are for parts and dont run or drive.


----------



## NashuaParkRec

*Getting Ready For October Nor Easter*

I took a few photos of our trucks today mounting them up for October storm.


----------



## NashuaParkRec

*Last 2*

These are from Nashua DPW.


----------



## melldog55

All Everest plow and hitches?


----------



## NashuaParkRec

melldog55;1332754 said:


> All Everest plow and hitches?


Mostly yes I would say 90% with a few Viking wings mixed in.


----------



## Dan85

How much snow are you guys looking to get from this storm? This is even early for you guys too, right?


----------



## NashuaParkRec

Dan85;1333385 said:


> How much snow are you guys looking to get from this storm? This is even early for you guys too, right?


They are saying 6-10 heavy wet mess. It is very early for us usually nothing till December.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1333385 said:


> How much snow are you guys looking to get from this storm? This is even early for you guys too, right?


Here's NYSDOT getting ready for the storm...

http://www.timesunion.com/local/article/Snow-may-bring-mess-2240766.php#photo-1703864


----------



## dieseltech

Sure wish it would snow here


----------



## LunchBox

I went out to take some shots tonight,I drove right into the pit and everything, but it was way too dark out. Sorry guys


----------



## MassHighway23

Very disappointed in the storm!


----------



## Kuzanut

Come to NY its a freaking mess.....


----------



## LunchBox

Kuzanut;1334022 said:


> Come to NY its a freaking mess.....


No body likes a bragger


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1334022 said:


> Come to NY its a freaking mess.....


I hope you have your camera ready since you are the Rockland County spokesman for this thread!!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plowing near Weatherly during october storm ,we got anywhere from 5 to 14 inches.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plowing RT 93 near Weatherly yesterday.


----------



## Dan85

Welcome back Jim! I was wondering if the storm was going to bring some shots from you, Good Stuff!


----------



## Kuzanut

sorry Ryan the only pics I snapped this storm were of the trees that demolished my coy pond and landscaping around it.. I'll pick up the slack next storm promise...


----------



## mercer_me

Hear are a few pictures I took when I was plowing with my uncle last night and this morning:

The good ole red Ford 9000.









The wing plowing slush.


----------



## LunchBox

I've seen this A-Car on Craigslist for a while. 
http://capecod.craigslist.org/cto/2586924704.html


----------



## mercer_me

LunchBox;1335335 said:


> I've seen this A-Car on Craigslist for a while.
> http://capecod.craigslist.org/cto/2586924704.html


I bet that sleeper comes in wicked handy.


----------



## Paul9

Little dark but picture from saturday.


----------



## LunchBox

Did everyone see the side wing atv?
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1337082#post1337082


----------



## Uncle Herb

Niiiice, factory option? LOL.

International 4900, 4X4 Onondaga Community College










Freightliner FLC, Town of Conquest


----------



## tls22

One picture from the 10-29-11 storm in jersey


----------



## xtreem3d

How do they open the hood on that International? Mine has a 2 piece grill so cab can tilt,
Steve


----------



## Jelinek61

xtreem3d;1337610 said:


> How do they open the hood on that International? Mine has a 2 piece grill so cab can tilt,
> Steve


Looks like the whole plow gear folds down away from the front of the truck. Just above the bottom mount are two bolts that act as a pivot.


----------



## xtreem3d

didn't even see that DOH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## granitefan713

Great shots as always guys!

Although PennDOT has switch to International, The PA Turnpike is still using Macks. I caught this new 2011 Granite at a dealer a few weeks back. The truck has the traditional PennDOT/Turnpike plow frame, an ITI dump body, and a Smith Spreader.


----------



## Dan85

How does your municipality rank?

http://the100bestfleets.com/100_winners_2011.htm

Not sure if this is even a legit survey, but it's interesting to see some NY fleets on there.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Orangetown NY received an award too!!

http://www.orangetown.com/departments/public_works/docs/Orangetown_SI_Award_Recipient_Rev2.pdf


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

Uncle Herb;1312991 said:


> Found this guy behind a former International dealer in Amsterdam, NY.


This is an old City of Gloversville, NY Plow. I believe that it is from the 60's powered with a straight six gas.

Chris


----------



## TatraFan

Here is one for you-- Looks like a Tatra T-815-2 Terra No2 6x6..


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's some vintage Mass D.P.W stuff...

http://oldsnowplowequipment.wetpaint.com/page/Massachusetts+DPW+Snow+Removal+Photos


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT getting ready for winter weather.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT plow works during October storm.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT plow during October snow.


----------



## MassHighway23

Nice pics!!!!!


----------



## Dan85

Village of Oriskany, NY

(Not my pictures, from the eBay auction)










Some Snowblowers










Source: Here.









Source: Here


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*1971 International M412*

This is a truck that was originally purchased by the City of Pointe-Claire; we bought it after they traded it in in 1990. In these pictures, the school had asked us to widen the walk along the back of their building.


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

*Local pictures*

Found this one down the road yesterday at the local repair shop here in Waterford, Pa. I'm hoping to get some good photos this winter, they are predicting heavy snow this winter.
Thumbs Up


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great shots of IH power old and new!


----------



## LunchBox

Dan85;1340305 said:


> Village of Oriskany, NY
> 
> (Not my pictures, from the eBay auction)


Are you sure that first one is from eBay? I saw this guy on another snow site 
http://www.pressherald.com/archive/old-plow-does-big-job-with-style_2009-02-24.html 
Same picture as the one in the article.


----------



## Dan85

LunchBox;1341286 said:


> Are you sure that first one is from eBay? I saw this guy on another snow site
> http://www.pressherald.com/archive/old-plow-does-big-job-with-style_2009-02-24.html
> Same picture as the one in the article.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Duty-...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415eff4d4a


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2010/06-01/oneida_county_dpw_v_plow.jpg

I've seen that V plow before!!!


----------



## cat320

yeah I think they took that pic to show what it looks like on the truck that's Alan Greens's up in maine i remember seeing that pic so i guess your both right it was on ebay and it is somes one truck from the other site.


----------



## iamhere

Speaking of Mr. Green's truck






And a few Walter Snow Fighter vids


----------



## Bones357

Smoke&HotWater;1340830 said:


> Found this one down the road yesterday at the local repair shop here in Waterford, Pa. I'm hoping to get some good photos this winter, they are predicting heavy snow this winter.
> Thumbs Up


Hey Smoke,

You're right down the road from me. I'm in Erie. We should team up during some of the coming storms. It would be nice to have a driver and a separate photographer!


----------



## Smoke&HotWater

*Lake Effect*



Bones357;1341670 said:


> Hey Smoke,
> 
> You're right down the road from me. I'm in Erie. We should team up during some of the coming storms. It would be nice to have a driver and a separate photographer!


Do you think it will snow around here this winter...? Was 70 deg here today.. 
But, otherwise, yes.. we'll have to compare notes..


----------



## Dan85

Town of Amherst , NY is getting rid of a few items (this is the open house I went to earlier in the year)










Source: Here










Source: Here










Plow Chaser, think Utica has some competition for worst Oshkosh??

Source: Here










Source: Here


----------



## Len90

Getting rid of a 2004 7600? Many towns around my area would consider that to be the newest in the fleet.


----------



## tailboardtech

we are getting rid of a 2004 freight shaker next month some time it has ran a bill up double the purchase price of it already. its on its third transmission at least 5th injector pump, when we got it it wouldn't even lift the bed up if two people stood on the bed due to them putting the lift cylinder to far back.


----------



## Dan85

Len90;1342563 said:


> Getting rid of a 2004 7600? Many towns around my area would consider that to be the newest in the fleet.


That's the nice thing about the suburbs, money to burn! Did you see the tour of their garage I posted earlier in the summer?

Town of Akron. I snapped this on my way to a meeting.










It actually looks as though they're merging highway facilities with the next town over because there was a new (HUGE) barn being finished up that said something to the effect of "Town of Akron and Newstead Joint Highway Facility".


----------



## fatboyNJ

these are some random pictures from last winter that i took from multiple storms, i work for a smaller sized town in NJ, we run mainly 6 wheel internationals and f250-450 equipped with meyers
enjoy


----------



## fatboyNJ

more........


----------



## Len90

fatboyNJ;1342891 said:


> these are some random pictures from last winter that i took from multiple storms, i work for a smaller sized town in NJ, we run mainly 6 wheel internationals and f250-450 equipped with meyers
> enjoy


I know that fleet very well! Is the Work Star new for this year? I don't recall seeing that one around yet. How many 6-wheel Internationals do you have now in the fleet?


----------



## fatboyNJ

Len90;1342920 said:


> I know that fleet very well! Is the Work Star new for this year? I don't recall seeing that one around yet. How many 6-wheel Internationals do you have now in the fleet?
> 
> the workstar was actually new last year, it mainly operates off rt 35 on the other side of town, and we have 8, 6 wheel internationals all together, 6 dumps with plows and vboxes, 1 with just plow and empty dump we use threw winter for misc jobs, and one dedicated winter truck with plow and vbox mounted right to the frame rails, dump was so rotted we cut it off and made it a nice short snow machine


----------



## Plow Boss

Dan85;1342849 said:


> That's the nice thing about the suburbs, money to burn! Did you see the tour of their garage I posted earlier in the summer?
> 
> Town of Akron. I snapped this on my way to a meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks as though they're merging highway facilities with the next town over because there was a new (HUGE) barn being finished up that said something to the effect of "Town of Akron and Newstead Joint Highway Facility".


This it?
http://www.christa.com/index.asp?PageId=17&CatId=1&ProjId=205#cp5


----------



## matredsoxfan

Any one else hear about MassDOT Highway Division new equipment. They are showing it to the public in Boston at 185 Kneeland Street this morning at 11:30AM. 

From a picture on Twitter it looks like either a Mack or International Triaxle dump truck with a brand new tow plow.


----------



## oshkosh619

matredsoxfan;1343205 said:


> Any one else hear about MassDOT Highway Division new equipment. They are showing it to the public in Boston at 185 Kneeland Street this morning at 11:30AM.
> 
> From a picture on Twitter it looks like either a Mack or International Triaxle dump truck with a brand new tow plow.


It was mentioned on Fox 25 news this morning... but they only showed stock pictures of a tow-plow behind an IH 10-wheel dump from some other DOT...


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT Equipment*

So we now have specs on what was bought for this Winter. MassDOT has bought four Viking Tow plows with 26 Foot plow blades and stainless steel sanders. The four tow plows will be used on Route 128, Interstate 90, Interstate 91 & Interstate 84. The state has also bought multiple (unknown how many) International Workstar 10-wheelers with front stainless steel plows and wing plows. The state also bought 5 new Caterpillar Front End loaders for use at salt sheds. MassDOT is expecting to eliminate between 75-100 pieces of contractor equipment from state roads.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*New MassDOT Plow Truck*










New 2011 International Workstar 10-wheeler dump truck with stainless steel dump body and new front and wing plow blades. Unknown how many of these the MassDOT Highway Division bought.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*New MassDOT Tow Plow*










MassDOT's New 2011 Viking Tow Plow with 26 Foot stainless steel plow blade and stainless steel sander. The state bought 4 of these Viking Tow Plows to be towed by the New International Workstar 10-wheelers on Interstate 90, Route 128, Interstate 91 & Interstate 84.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

This was a plow truck for my townships school district but they sold it off a few years ago, and now its up for sale again


----------



## Dan85

Plow Boss;1343076 said:


> This it?
> http://www.christa.com/index.asp?PageId=17&CatId=1&ProjId=205#cp5


That looks to be it.


----------



## neman

*Massachusetts changing color?*



matredsoxfan;1343317 said:


> New 2011 International Workstar 10-wheeler dump truck with stainless steel dump body and new front and wing plow blades. Unknown how many of these the MassDOT Highway Division bought.


 After seeing these pictures I hope Mass is going to go to yellow and give up on that lime green paint color that fades to an awful pale green.


----------



## MassHighway23

Len90;1342563 said:


> Getting rid of a 2004 7600? Many towns around my area would consider that to be the newest in the fleet.


I agree! Anything wrong with it?


----------



## MassHighway23

matredsoxfan;1343322 said:


> MassDOT's New 2011 Viking Tow Plow with 26 Foot stainless steel plow blade and stainless steel sander. The state bought 4 of these Viking Tow Plows to be towed by the New International Workstar 10-wheelers on Interstate 90, Route 128, Interstate 91 & Interstate 84.


Check out the NYSDOT blue stripes on the back of that pickup!


----------



## MassHighway23

neman;1343492 said:


> After seeing these pictures I hope Mass is going to go to yellow and give up on that lime green paint color that fades to an awful pale green.


There's a vid if you scroll down...

http://www.boston.com/


----------



## matteo30

i talked to some people at MHQ and J.C Madigans. The Mass dot bought 4 of the internationals and 4 of the freightliners seen in the video posted by MassHighway23


----------



## LunchBox

MassHighway23;1343507 said:


> Check out the NYSDOT blue stripes on the back of that pickup!


I saw that last night on 128 in Dedham where McCourt is working. Looks good.

http://bostonglobe.com/metro/2011/11/10/state-unveils-mega-plows/FUatFl7drDWlC2pmSRXTLO/story.html

This should be interesting, I have never seen a MassDot truck plow, let alone with a wing. (with the exception of the guys on The Pike) Now throw this Tow Plow into the factor on 128 with more twists, turns, and pot holes than any other rode in the region. I only really see this working out on the western highways, not the ones back east towards Boston.


----------



## matredsoxfan

I don't know if this yellow is the new color. I will ask people at MassDOT.


----------



## cat320

Its funny got better pics on here of the new MA plow than on the news they kept talking about it but never showed it lol.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*New MassDOT International Workstar*










One of four new 2012 International Workstar Tandem Stainless steel dump trucks with new front and wing snow plows.


----------



## matredsoxfan

cat320;1343966 said:


> Its funny got better pics on here of the new MA plow than on the news they kept talking about it but never showed it lol.


Check the online papers (Globe, Herald) and blogs. Thats were I got these pictures from.


----------



## welder1122

mass dot just got two ne rigs with the tow plow on it.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*New MassDOT Viking-Cives Tow Plow*










Great angle of the new Viking-Cives Tow Plow being towed at a 30 Degree angle by a new 2012 Freightliner dump truck. The Tow Plow has a 26 Foot stainless steel plow blade and cutting edge with a stainless steel salt spreader. The state bought five of these for the Winter of 2011-2012.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*New MassDOT Freightliner Plow Truck*










One of four new 2012 Freightliner Dump Trucks that MassDOT bought to tow the Tow Plows.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Watertown DPW Snow Plow*










Watertown Massachusetts Department of Public Works
2010 Ford F-250 Super Duty Pickup with a Fisher Snow Plow.


----------



## Kwagman

It's been a while since I shared my pics, so here ya go...

Please let me know if you like my photos! Most were taken with a Nikon D3000, but some of the blurry ones were taken with a Cannon Power Shot

Saratoga Springs, NY









Various from Westchester County, NY


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman

Port Chester, NY



























Rye, NY


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman

JFK Airport









Eagle County Airport (Eagle, CO)


----------



## Kwagman

Rye Brook, NY


----------



## Kwagman

NYSDOT


















Vail, CO


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman

Beaver Creek, CO


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman

Greenwich, CT


----------



## Kwagman

DIA Airport (Denver, CO)


----------



## Kwagman

CDOT



























Yampa Valley Regional Airport (Hayden, CO)


----------



## Kwagman

LGA Airport


----------



## Kwagman

Thats it for today! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## DareDog

so looks like we got a plow chaser in training ha 

Kwagman those pics look great!


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Sidewalk Plows*

Multiple photos of Waltham Massachusetts DPW Trucks & Equipment from the past year.










Old (Early 90's) Bobcat 7436 Loader used as a sidewalk plow.










2003 Trackless MT V Series.










2007 Trackless MT V Series 6.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Equipment*









2005 Ford F-350 with snow plow.









2004 International 7400


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice pics Kwagman.....That unimog is so cool looking. I like that granite with the roll over plow and epoke spreader too.


----------



## MassHighway23

matredsoxfan;1344101 said:


> One of four new 2012 International Workstar Tandem Stainless steel dump trucks with new front and wing snow plows.


Just saw a yellow MassDOT pick up on the south shore...looked like one of those Pike trucks...

Also, these new trucks aren't just going to the Pike right?



Jelinek61;1344185 said:


> Nice pics Kwagman.....That unimog is so cool looking. I like that granite with the roll over plow and epoke spreader too.


Love it to!


----------



## J29

*MassDot Internationals*

I love how those new MassDot Internationals look. Judging by the Everest Plows and Henderson dump bodies, I would assume that they are going to the Pike while the Freightliners with their Viking gear are going to sheds other than the pike, maybe except for the one with the tow plow. Just a guess though. Seems like the Pike has been buying Internationals with Everest for a while now going back to the 6 wheelers and the paystars and the old MassDot has been using Viking for years. Just my 2 cents. J.


----------



## Dan85

Nice work Kwagman! Really unique collection of equipment you have found - I especially like the airport stuff! 

I see you have some stuff from West Chester county, NY; do you ever get around Valhalla NY?

Edit: How do you like your D3000? I'm considering upgrading my D40.


----------



## Kwagman

Dan85;1344427 said:


> Nice work Kwagman! Really unique collection of equipment you have found - I especially like the airport stuff!
> 
> I see you have some stuff from West Chester county, NY; do you ever get around Valhalla NY?
> 
> Edit: How do you like your D3000? I'm considering upgrading my D40.


Thanks for the compliment! Yeah, Im from Westchester. But I don't spend to much time in Valhalla. Only time I spend in Valhalla is when I'm at the Fire Training Center or driving up 9A.


----------



## Red_Rattler

Ol county boy having some fun


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;1344147 said:


> so looks like we got a plow chaser in training ha
> 
> Kwagman those pics look great!


It's great to see a lot of guys in this thread really kicking it up!!! Great pics lately and winter hasn't even begun!!


----------



## CityGuy

Here is a link to youtube for the fall expo in St. Cloud MN.


----------



## Dan85

Not quite municipal, but definitely up in that range! This is our roll-off salter for the company I started at last spring. We have a larger KW that actually has a plow prep package.


----------



## LunchBox

Dan85;1345150 said:


> Not quite municipal, but definitely up in that range! This is our roll-off salter for the company I started at last spring. We have a larger KW that actually has a plow prep package.


Very cool Dan. Out here a lot of guys have 10 wheel sanders and what not, but I have never seen a nice late model Kenworth before Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

I really feel bad for not contributing anything this year, but we were just south of the accumulating snows for the October. Anything that came down was during the night and was melted at sunrise. However I did happen to catch this truck which belongs to Rutgers University Facilities. It's a Hino with Root plow and Swenson spreader.


----------



## Dan85

LunchBox;1345334 said:


> Very cool Dan. Out here a lot of guys have 10 wheel sanders and what not,
> but I have never seen a nice late model Kenworth before Thumbs Up


Thanks Lunchbox. It's a pretty neat setup. Here's a photo of our other, larger KW from a project over the summer. Believe it or not, these guys are both auto! I learned to drive a standard international 4400 at my last job and I was looking to expand upon that knowledge by driving these guys (maybe, one day), but no luck as they're autos.












Len90;1345387 said:


> I really feel bad for not contributing anything this year,
> but we were just south of the accumulating snows for the October.


Good find, I wonder how the Hinos compare with other trucks of that size - I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## DareDog

only Hinos that i have seen are just big box truck types.


----------



## Kuzanut

They are very popular in my area with tow companies as flatbeds. I talked to a few drivers they all had good things to say.


----------



## klaus

Some UDOT equipment which lives at about 8775 feet ASL, Brighton, Utah. They move some big snow to keep the road passable for the ski resorts.Took this pic just an hour ago or so, Sunday, November 13.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Here are some better photos of the FWD and Oshkosh from Tracey's that I posted a few weeks ago. The town seals have been removed, start saving your change!

RB44 is that makes any sense to your FWD experts.


----------



## Uncle Herb

And the Oshkosh. Both trucks have HI-WAY spreaders.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome Uncle Herb, looks like the Town of Herkimer rigs!!


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1345648 said:


> The town seals have been removed, start saving your change!


What, no spray paint to cover the town seal?

Someone needs to be thanked! I hate it when they just spray paint over the decals and info.


----------



## MassHighway23

matredsoxfan;1344105 said:


> Great angle of the new Viking-Cives Tow Plow being towed at a 30 Degree angle by a new 2012 Freightliner dump truck. The Tow Plow has a 26 Foot stainless steel plow blade and cutting edge with a stainless steel salt spreader. The state bought five of these for the Winter of 2011-2012.


Does NYSDOT even have TowPlows?

Also, how many Freightliners did MassDOT get?


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1345714 said:


> Does NYSDOT even have TowPlows?


Good question, I don't think that we have any - I haven't seen any in any of my travels.


----------



## lfc387

NYSDOT does not have any Tow plows. There was a deno in the Syracuse area but it never materialized after that


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1345717 said:


> Good question, I don't think that we have any - I haven't seen any in any of my travels.


Yeah that's what I thought, thanks!


----------



## BMB Plowing

Nice shots from Tracy's, really good pictures from everyone else too. I've seen a couple older plows sitting for sale around where I live, I'll have to get a couple shots and put em up.


----------



## Uncle Herb

You guessed right Ryan, they were former Town of Herkimer trucks. I guess someone finally figured out that a giant black ball of spray paint on the door hurts resale value.


----------



## matteo30

Mass Highway, I think there were five, I saw four for sure at MHQ I know one was set up as a tractor and the other four sander/plows as seen in the pic


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1345975 said:


> You guessed right Ryan, they were former Town of Herkimer trucks. I guess someone finally figured out that a giant black ball of spray paint on the door hurts resale value.


I'll be back in NY in Feb 2012 I may have to swing by Herkimer's garage to see what chromed up 10 wheelers they replaced the FWD and Osh with!!


----------



## Kuzanut

Out of all the places in New York, I Think its pretty sad to see the towns in the snow belt replace their old iron with 10 wheelers... It just makes no sense...


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's a coupl pics from Hennrietta, NY a couple months ago...


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plow Chaser;1346006 said:


> I'll be back in NY in Feb 2012 I may have to swing by Herkimer's garage to see what chromed up 10 wheelers they replaced the FWD and Osh with!!


But all that chrome sure is purdy!


----------



## flalex72

Kwagman;1344136 said:


> Beaver Creek, CO


That's pretty awesome, You don't see a lot of Unimogs in North America, and I've never seen one with a dump box anywhere. That setup looks somewhat awkward with the box up so high.


----------



## Kuzanut

The center of gravity on those things is so low i don't think it really matters...


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT Dump Truck*










Saw this Former Turnpike Authority Ford dump truck in Watertown Square. Got out the camera and shot this.


----------



## LunchBox

matredsoxfan;1348573 said:


> Saw this Former Turnpike Authority Ford dump truck in Watertown Square. Got out the camera and shot this.


Hm wonder what he was doing so far from the highway? haha










Saw this on Iron Planet. http://www.ironplanet.com/jsp/s/item/348124?h=2-1,NewSearch


----------



## oshkosh619

Wow... didn't take them long to get rid of that FWD/Seagrave. If I'm not mistaken, that was one of the first units made and went to Mitchell Field in Milwaukee. 2006? Five years of service? Auctioning it off already? Two years after taking delivery of these they're buying Oshkosh products now......

http://govpro.com/news/airportorderssnowremovalemergencyequipment/

Let's hope this is not a sign of what can be expected from FWD's "comeback".


----------



## DareDog




----------



## pushinpaul

Nice pic of the new Tioga County Star! Quite a truck


----------



## Dan85

*1,000,000 views!*

Did anyone else notice that we hit 1 million views?! Craziness! Congrats guys!

Also, here's an amazing hybrid bus-sander.

http://jalopnik.com/5859735/its-a-school-bus-its-a-salt-truck-no-its-both


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1350769 said:


> Did anyone else notice that we hit 1 million views?! Craziness! Congrats guys!
> 
> Also, here's an amazing hybrid bus-sander.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5859735/its-a-school-bus-its-a-salt-truck-no-its-both


Ya-Hoo!!!!!!!Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

Very wierd bus sander!!!!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1350769 said:


> Did anyone else notice that we hit 1 million views?! Craziness! Congrats guys!
> 
> Also, here's an amazing hybrid bus-sander.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5859735/its-a-school-bus-its-a-salt-truck-no-its-both


Going along with the theme of wierd plows...here's a fire truck/plow/sander that I found online...


----------



## MassHighway23

MassHighway23;1350874 said:


> Going along with the theme of wierd plows...here's a fire truck/plow/sander that I found online...
> 
> View attachment 103071


Here's another pic... It's Salem, N.J. Engine 3...


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1350877 said:


> Here's another pic... It's Salem, N.J. Engine 3...
> 
> View attachment 103072


Interesting, bet those back seats get cold!


----------



## adksnowo

Dan85;1350769 said:


> Did anyone else notice that we hit 1 million views?! Craziness! Congrats guys!
> 
> Also, here's an amazing hybrid bus-sander.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5859735/its-a-school-bus-its-a-salt-truck-no-its-both


Looks more like a potato harvest truck built by a corncob...


----------



## theholycow

Is it my imagination or is that exhaust folded in half at the muffler outlet?

I wonder why they bothered with a firetruck cab?


----------



## oshkosh619

theholycow;1351140 said:


> Is it my imagination or is that exhaust folded in half at the muffler outlet?
> 
> I wonder why they bothered with a firetruck cab?


Alot of towns do that to save money on purchasing a chassis. My town ran a former pumper (a 1975 Mack MB) as a sander up until about a year ago after it had been retired in 1995 from the FD. Low miles, excellent maintenance, always stored indoors, etc. They removed the pumper body, cut the frame down and mounted a HiWay DoAll sander body on it.

Private contractors that don't have a ton of $$ can take advantage of the low prices these chassis can go for at auction too. FD's usually spec their trucks (but not always) with the most powerful engines/drivetrains to last for the long haul, so they're usually well equipped. There used to be one that was owned by a contracter (Wood) that sanded Rte.128. It was an old Mack C-Model chassis, can't remember what city/town it had come from (maybe Lynn?).

They're more common than you might think, especially in this economy and with tight-wad little towns who don't want to spend money (especially on new equipment for public safety/service) on anything else when they can bankrupt the town funding their school systems because *THAT's* how you attract people to move in and build McMansions (that's the way it is at least around here). Of course, it's a vicious cycle if the schools can't open if you can't get to them because of snow-covered roads because the equipment used to clear them is old, or falling apart or constantly breaking down.......


----------



## southshoreplow

oshkosh619;1352160 said:


> Alot of towns do that to save money on purchasing a chassis. My town ran a former pumper (a 1975 Mack MB) as a sander up until about a year ago after it had been retired in 1995 from the FD. Low miles, excellent maintenance, always stored indoors, etc. They removed the pumper body, cut the frame down and mounted a HiWay DoAll sander body on it.
> 
> Private contractors that don't have a ton of $$ can take advantage of the low prices these chassis can go for at auction too. FD's usually spec their trucks (but not always) with the most powerful engines/drivetrains to last for the long haul, so they're usually well equipped. There used to be one that was owned by a contracter (Wood) that sanded Rte.128. It was an old Mack C-Model chassis, can't remember what city/town it had come from (maybe Lynn?).
> 
> They're more common than you might think, especially in this economy and with tight-wad little towns who don't want to spend money (especially on new equipment for public safety/service) on anything else when they can bankrupt the town funding their school systems because *THAT's* how you attract people to move in and build McMansions (that's the way it is at least around here). Of course, it's a vicious cycle if the schools can't open if you can't get to them because of snow-covered roads because the equipment used to clear them is old, or falling apart or constantly breaking down.......


 It was called fire and ice. I believe it was the old Malden engine 3


----------



## oshkosh619

southshoreplow;1352172 said:


> It was called fire and ice. I believe it was the old Malden engine 3


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner! Malden's old Mack C. Yup, "_Fire and Ice_".... I remember that lettering on it distinctly because when my town converted our old Mack pumper into a sander, it was lettered "_From Fire to Ice_"... made me think of Wood's truck (think our graphics guy kinda copied their idea.... )


----------



## dlnimsy

"Fire and Ice" sanded for mass highway out of the peabody pit back in the early 90s. It sanded the ramps from peabody to beverly on rt 128. I know this because i was the driver. It was very interesting to see the looks on peoples faces that first run. got a picture i'll scan and put up.


----------



## snow

Here are some photos from the Town of Medfield,MA Highway Dept. Some of the smaller trucks


----------



## snow

some of the bigger trucks


----------



## Mackman

I like them paint jobs on them trucks. Townships around me would never do that.


----------



## snow

some more pix


----------



## Banksy

Mackman;1352669 said:


> I like them paint jobs on them trucks. Townships around me would never do that.


The best looking work and town trucks are in Mass. The further south you go the more boring they get.


----------



## theholycow

oshkosh619;1352160 said:


> Alot of towns do that to save money on purchasing a chassis. {...} Of course, it's a vicious cycle if the schools can't open if you can't get to them because of snow-covered roads because the equipment used to clear them is old, or falling apart or constantly breaking down.......


Informative and interesting. Thank you! Thumbs Up


----------



## Dan85

Pretty wild paint job! Nice find Snow!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1353330 said:


> Pretty wild paint job! Nice find Snow!


Love the paint jobs!


----------



## southshoreplow

dlnimsy;1352427 said:


> "Fire and Ice" sanded for mass highway out of the peabody pit back in the early 90s. It sanded the ramps from peabody to beverly on rt 128. I know this because i was the driver. It was very interesting to see the looks on peoples faces that first run. got a picture i'll scan and put up.


 I remember seeing it in Lynnfield
Plus I work in Malden on Rescue 2


----------



## Uncle Herb

NYSDOT at Beam Mack, the twin axle has a belly scrapper, first time I've seen one on a DOT truck.


----------



## LunchBox

southshoreplow;1354263 said:


> I remember seeing it in Lynnfield
> Plus I work in Malden on Rescue 2


Your a Malden firefighter but yet your name is southshore plow? Thats like South Shore Pools out of Chelmsford, 15 minutes south of New Hampshire. haha I kid I kid.

I actually plan on taking the test for Waltham when it comes up


----------



## toroplowman

Uncle Herb;1354597 said:


> NYSDOT at Beam Mack, the twin axle has a belly scrapper, first time I've seen one on a DOT truck.


where were them


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb;1354597 said:


>


That is badass! I'd love to see it with all the plows.


----------



## southshoreplow

LunchBox;1354810 said:


> Your a Malden firefighter but yet your name is southshore plow? Thats like South Shore Pools out of Chelmsford, 15 minutes south of New Hampshire. haha I kid I k
> I actually plan on taking the test for Waltham when it comes up


 I live on the south shore. You know gods country


----------



## Plow Chaser

I know NYSDOT uses those belly plows on I -81. I was surprised the first time I saw them as well.


----------



## Kuzanut

I followed a NYSDOT plow with a belly plow south from Syracuse during a storm. All I can say is they work great...


----------



## 2004F550

After the big October snowstorm we took the break before winter to sand and paint our 88 R model, it was due. Like others have mentioned we gotta keep the "cancer" away.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Watertown DPW Small Truck*










Ford F-350 Repairing a Sign.


----------



## Dan85

2004F550;1355647 said:


> After the big October snowstorm we took the break before winter to sand and paint our 88 R model, it was due. Like others have mentioned we gotta keep the "cancer" away.


Nice paint job, truck looks sharp! 



matredsoxfan;1355658 said:


> Ford F-350 Repairing a Sign.


That's a killer service body they have!


----------



## LunchBox

2004F550;1355647 said:


> After the big October snowstorm we took the break before winter to sand and paint our 88 R model, it was due. Like others have mentioned we gotta keep the "cancer" away.


How bout some pictures of your service truck in the background? Looks like a Kenworth with maybe a Stellar Body? How do you like the big truck?


----------



## 04f250fisher

2004F550;1355647 said:


> After the big October snowstorm we took the break before winter to sand and paint our 88 R model, it was due. Like others have mentioned we gotta keep the "cancer" away.


Post some of the Smackin Mack. Ill get pics of the twin


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A photo of PennDOTs new tow plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of the tow plow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A older photo of PennDOT plowing, I love these PennDOT trucks, hope someone else has some photos of them to post.


----------



## LunchBox

oshkosh619;1352339 said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner! Malden's old Mack C. Yup, "_Fire and Ice_".... I remember that lettering on it distinctly because when my town converted our old Mack pumper into a sander, it was lettered "_From Fire to Ice_"... made me think of Wood's truck (think our graphics guy kinda copied their idea.... )


http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2719926513.html










Heres another Fire Truck one


----------



## WingPlow

hey 2004f550...does that 88 plow for the town of Canton???

sometime before winter sets in, me,you and Michael should get together for a few cold ones


----------



## MassHighway23

JIM SHERRY;1356850 said:


> Another photo of the tow plow.


Here's a YouTube video of a PennDOT tow plow.

Next post with the link...


----------



## MassHighway23

Here it is...

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US&rdm=4oox72n3h&reload=3#/watch?v=fthY3c7mi-M


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's a nice tow plow video from where they were invented, and still used a TON, Missouri...

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US&rdm=4oox72n3h&reload=3#/watch?v=YJEgkbq_b2Q


----------



## dzlbudman

link not working


----------



## MassHighway23

dzlbudman;1357894 said:


> link not working


Which one? I got both to work...


----------



## dzlbudman

Either. It just pulls up the main you tube page..


----------



## 2004F550

WingPlow;1357827 said:


> hey 2004f550...does that 88 plow for the town of Canton???
> 
> sometime before winter sets in, me,you and Michael should get together for a few cold ones


Yup this truck is on for the town, and cold ones sound good  I know Michael is always game.


----------



## theholycow

The links didn't work for me. They do have the videoID in them so here's links that work:


----------



## MassHighway23

theholycow;1358129 said:


> The links didn't work for me. They do have the videoID in them so here's links that work:


Thanks You!


----------



## Dan85

Not too much, just a few trucks sitting at Wayne's


----------



## crazy88

Illinois Department of Transportation









US Forest Service - not a plow, but I figured you guys would like it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Saw some IDOT stuff last year during the blizzard that I'm sure doesn't get run every day.
Although they had what looked to an almost new International 6-wheeler with 2 wings that was 4wd.....awesome truck, nothing was stoping it.


----------



## Uncle Herb

The forest service truck is neat. Good stuff Dan, less is more some times.


----------



## Len90

During early November I had a few weekend trips. Batch 1 is some of the Garden State Parkway trucks. I honestly think the three 10 wheelers at the Raritan toll plaza are the only ones left in the fleet. Last year there were some older Internationals with one around mile 82 and another around mile 136. This year both are MIA with exit 82 now having a brand new International Workstar 6 wheel (picutred).





































Next up some Penn. Turnpike...


----------



## snow

Just wondering if any other CT residents have noticed new additions to the CT DOT fleet? I was driving by the New Canaan CT DOT shed earlier today and noticed a brand new International 6 wheeler dump with a rounded aluminum body, hydraulic load cover, power angle plow and wing plow. I hope to get photos of it soon


----------



## crazy88

SnowMatt13;1359577 said:


> Saw some IDOT stuff last year during the blizzard that I'm sure doesn't get run every day.
> Although they had what looked to an almost new International 6-wheeler with 2 wings that was 4wd.....awesome truck, nothing was stoping it.


Hmm, I'll keep my eyes open, sounds cool. This is the biggest Ive seen for IDOT plows so far:


----------



## MassHighway23

crazy88;1360488 said:


> Hmm, I'll keep my eyes open, sounds cool. This is the biggest Ive seen for IDOT plows so far:


That's a very nice truck!


----------



## Len90

Set 2: Penn Turnpike.

First is an older RD near King of Prussia. I haven't seen any others with a mounted V-box like this. 









Next three just the line of trucks about a week after the October snowstorm. If you look closely at the pictures you can see one of the brand new Granite 10 wheelers and another older granite 10 wheeler with the tailgate spreader similar to what First Gear made a 1:64 scale model of.


----------



## 2004F550

snow;1360441 said:


> Just wondering if any other CT residents have noticed new additions to the CT DOT fleet? I was driving by the New Canaan CT DOT shed earlier today and noticed a brand new International 6 wheeler dump with a rounded aluminum body, hydraulic load cover, power angle plow and wing plow. I hope to get photos of it soon


Yea Bryan I saw one on I91 in Windsor this summer no plows but it was the rounded aluminum body with cover, some of the newer 6 wheelers have hyd covers as well on the SS bodies.


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1360441 said:


> Just wondering if any other CT residents have noticed new additions to the CT DOT fleet? I was driving by the New Canaan CT DOT shed earlier today and noticed a brand new International 6 wheeler dump with a rounded aluminum body, hydraulic load cover, power angle plow and wing plow. I hope to get photos of it soon


That sounds sick you gotta get pictures of it, the north haven garage got a new single axle single wing for last winter, it was a international with the stadard stainless body you see on all the trucks. They must have liked the tandems body's, i wonde if it will have a spinner on both sides like the tandems. A year or maybe more ago Hamden replaced the body on 2 trucks, one was a l8000 that had a old heil body that tiped toward the cab and the other was a ford f-series that had a normal dump with a Monroe v box, both rotted out, they put those rounded body's on them made by Henderson. They look pretty cool, I believe they have the ability to be set up to spread from either side by the cab or out the back by the hitch. All in all pretty cool, much different than what they usually go with. Anyone know if this is gonna be the norm from now on?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1359339 said:


> Not too much, just a few trucks sitting at Wayne's


I'll take the Mack!! Great shot of 2 different manufacturers, seeing the old with the new.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey Crazy88, Any idea who makes the wings for the IDOT trucks you posted? The front towers are freakin HUUUUGE


----------



## SnowMatt13

Most likely Monroe Truck Equipment. They usually win the state bid for those trucks.
Pretty sure that's a Monroe wing.


----------



## LunchBox

This thread doesn't belong on the second page, so I'll toss one in to bring it back to the top.


----------



## snow

Not the best shot, but i caught that new CT DOT 6 wheeler out today in New Canaan


----------



## granitefan713

Great shots guys!

Here are two brand new Granites for the PA Turnpike, truck #'s 490 & 491, sporting old plows, new Wausau wing plows, and un-branded combination bodies.


----------



## pushinpaul

The "undranded" combo bodies are most likely airflos. I saw a bunch of turnpike granites at their plant about a year ago. I had pictures on my old phone that I was going to upload on here but then my phone died. Great shot of a pretty truck


----------



## Len90

One thing I really like about Pa is that they have some nice fleets. PennDOT and Penn Turnpike are definitely among my favorites. Keep those pictures coming.

Couldn't get a picture but saw a brand new WorkStar being delivered to either GSP or NJ Turnpike. No markings on the doors and had both the plow and tailgate spreader on.


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's an NYSTA at a rest stop a couple years ago...

i'll post some more later...


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1364268 said:


> Here's an NYSTA at a rest stop a couple years ago...
> 
> i'll post some more later...
> 
> View attachment 104141


I love those left hand wings on the NYSTA trucks.


----------



## MassHighway23

Yeah i do to!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## MassHighway23

DareDog;1365322 said:


>


Nice pics!


----------



## granitefan713

I was shocked to find this brand new Kenworth C500 tri-axle plow truck at the KW dealer tonight. Seeing how my tax dollars most likely helped pay for this, they should let me take it for a spin, haha. Sure don't see one of these everyday. Price tag: $191,244.


----------



## adksnowo

DareDog;1365322 said:


>


Nice DOT truck, Fusion Market on River St. isn't it?


----------



## DareDog

adksnowo;1365638 said:


> Nice DOT truck, Fusion Market on River St. isn't it?


Yep,........


----------



## kbc360

snow;1360441 said:


> Just wondering if any other CT residents have noticed new additions to the CT DOT fleet? I was driving by the New Canaan CT DOT shed earlier today and noticed a brand new International 6 wheeler dump with a rounded aluminum body, hydraulic load cover, power angle plow and wing plow. I hope to get photos of it soon


The Pomfret facility got one of these recently, that was a surprise to me as the philosophy @ CTDOT was always that wing trucks were strictly for multi-lane use only and Pomfret has none, I can only attribute the shift to the "doing more with less" ideals that everybody now has to plan for, the spinner slides into a receiver at the back of the truck and feeds from a center auger.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was going through some old photos today and scanned some pics of the single truck that basically got me obsessed with plows. 1976 Paystar 4x4 that plowed the road I grew up on. After moving west I would still see the truck when I visited NY. Unfortuneately, on it's last leg I found it in the junkyard with no life left. I was lucky enough to snag the IH emblem off the door!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And the last days of the truck


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great truck Ryan. It's too bad that not all of them can last forever. Here is spiritual successor. This Syracuse DPW was throwing salt around two nights ago, this truck had to be brand new.


----------



## wideout

Uncle Herb;1367077 said:


> Great truck Ryan. It's too bad that not all of them can last forever. Here is spiritual successor. This Syracuse DPW was throwing salt around two nights ago, this truck had to be brand new.


Just me or does the blade on that thing look small


----------



## Dan85

Great old photos Ryan!


----------



## BillyRgn

wideout;1367082 said:


> Just me or does the blade on that thing look small


And the body long for a s/a


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1366534 said:


> I was going through some old photos today and scanned some pics of the single truck that basically got me obsessed with plows. 1976 Paystar 4x4 that plowed the road I grew up on. After moving west I would still see the truck when I visited NY. Unfortuneately, on it's last leg I found it in the junkyard with no life left. I was lucky enough to snag the IH emblem off the door!!


Very cool!


----------



## WilliamOak

crazy88;1360488 said:


> Hmm, I'll keep my eyes open, sounds cool. This is the biggest Ive seen for IDOT plows so far:


Woodstock yard?


----------



## Stik208

Syracuse DPW running all 4x4s?


----------



## Dan85

I picked up a new point and shoot camera this weekend, so I figured that I would try it out. Still trying to get the hang of it. Not sure how I feel about it; I feel like my 5mp D40 takes way better photos than this 14mp camera, but we'll see.

Village of Kenmore




























Town of North Tonawanda


----------



## LunchBox

I know it's the wrong French but here's W.L French for you Snow.


----------



## snow

Nice pic Tom. I also like the Cummins Property pix you just posted on Flickr. Heres a photo of an Oshkosh being upfitted at H.P.Fairfield in Mass. I was given this photo by a friend yesterday, i'm not sure which town it is being delivered to.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1367635 said:


> I picked up a new point and shoot camera this weekend, so I figured that I would try it out. Still trying to get the hang of it. Not sure how I feel about it; I feel like my 5mp D40 takes way better photos than this 14mp camera, but we'll see.
> 
> Village of Kenmore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town of North Tonawanda


Ver nice pics! Love the pic with the ford and the gray sky in the background!


----------



## Jelinek61

Calhoun County Road Commission plow at the local Cummins shop.


----------



## Dan85

Thanks Mass! Here's two more I forgot to post.


----------



## crazy88

WilliamOak;1367514 said:


> Woodstock yard?


Yep, drove past it and _had_ to get a pic of it. It must be too big to fit in the garages since its always outside. I haven't seen anything like it at the other yards.

some more IDOT stuff


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1367860 said:


> Nice pic Tom. I also like the Cummins Property pix you just posted on Flickr. Heres a photo of an Oshkosh being upfitted at H.P.Fairfield in Mass. I was given this photo by a friend yesterday, i'm not sure which town it is being delivered to.


Thanks a lot Bryan. I must admit, I have been into photography for about 5 years now, all different aspects, and yet I still am very shy with the camera. Which would explain why most of mine are taken from my truck. 
But anyway for those not on Flickr heres a few from Cummings Property who use these trucks to plow their office parks.



















I have driven by these trucks a lot the past few years and always thought it was a Mass Dot contractor, turns out it's just a rich guy who loves these trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1367975 said:


> Thanks Mass! Here's two more I forgot to post.


Dan this might be the "photo of the year!!" Awesome photo.


----------



## wolfmobile8

LunchBox;1367794 said:


> I know it's the wrong French but here's W.L French for you Snow.


Nice pic was that truck at the burlington mall. French has some nice equipment and trucks. I was down at the northshore mall saturday night and they plow that aswell and they had a nice superliner with a torwell sander on it and plow and a few snow dog pusher boxes there.


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1369041 said:


> Dan this might be the "photo of the year!!" Awesome photo.


seriosly, with the orange on the cutting edge and the flag in the background!


----------



## theholycow

Only way it could be better is if there was a big roostertail of snow flying off of that plow.

What's with the tank on the side of the bed?


----------



## BillyRgn

The tank is for the liquid de-icer. It gets sprayed onto the salt as it is being spread. Helps to make it activate much quicker as well as not bounce off the roadway like dry salt would. Some other set ups have tanks between the cab and cab shield or a tank that hooks onto the tailgate. This set up utilizes space that would have otherwise been wasted


----------



## theholycow

That was my first guess but I thought it would need to be a lot larger. Cool.


----------



## LunchBox

Is there going to be a 2012 calender?

Edit: Maybe we should wait mid season for some new action shots.


----------



## LunchBox

wolfmobile8;1369050 said:


> Nice pic was that truck at the burlington mall. French has some nice equipment and trucks. I was down at the northshore mall saturday night and they plow that aswell and they had a nice superliner with a torwell sander on it and plow and a few snow dog pusher boxes there.


Yes that was at the Burlington Mall. My shop is the same exit off RT 3 as theirs so I see his trucks rolling all day, and everyone on of them is mint. Next time I'm up 128 I'll have to check out the Superliner.


----------



## granitefan713

Here are some Macks for 'ya.

PA Turnpike

















West Virginia DOT


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

crazy88;1360488 said:


> Hmm, I'll keep my eyes open, sounds cool. This is the biggest Ive seen for IDOT plows so far:


It is always outside, must be like plowing in a semi


----------



## Len90

LunchBox;1369505 said:


> Is there going to be a 2012 calender?
> 
> Edit: Maybe we should wait mid season for some new action shots.


I really do hope that we do it again. I know I'm all in for it. We definitely have a lot of time left though as the calendar was from May 2011 - April 2012. The season is not even really started for a lot. Lots of time to hopefully get some great shots. I personally want to do even better...


----------



## NSDOT

An old Walters, my father used to run.


----------



## NSDOT

Taken on Smokey Mtn, Cape Breton Island, unsure of the year, 73, 74?


----------



## MassHighway23

NSDOT;1370034 said:


> Taken on Smokey Mtn, Cape Breton Island, unsure of the year, 73, 74?


Nice shots!


----------



## oshkosh619

I'm pretty sure that both trucks in those pics are Oshkosh's. In the first pic, the three windows spaced across the rear cab wall are a dead giveaway... in the second pic, the cab design and the slotted radiator grill (if you increase the size of the oic you can actually see the oval slots behind the plow frame) are also indicative of Oshkosh. Fantastic pics though! Love seeing those beasts cutting through drifts that high


----------



## NSDOT

That's interesting! I assumed it was a Walters because I knew we had one work out of this garage and I thought the stack through the hood was a give away, I'll do some more research, I'm sure a couple of the older guys can straighten me out.


----------



## oshkosh619

NSDOT;1370923 said:


> That's interesting! I assumed it was a Walters because I knew we had one work out of this garage and I thought the stack through the hood was a give away, I'll do some more research, I'm sure a couple of the older guys can straighten me out.


Older model Oshkosh's, like the W and WT series (with the older style cab) had the exhaust through the hood. Alot of the earlier reverse-sloped windshield style cabbed trucks which started showing up in the early 60's had hood mounted exhausts too. In fact, these days, alot of the times you can tell if an Oshkosh was a re-hab from a older unit and re-cabbed is if the exhaust runs up through the hood.

This is a W series (with the older style cab before they started using the reverse-slope windshield style):


__
https://flic.kr/p/6462858269

This 60's vintage truck has the newer reverse-slope windshield style cab, but still has the exhaust through the hood:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6273309893

This WT 2206 shows the signature three window rear cab wall I referred to which is visible in your first photo:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6158733657

Those are Oshkosh's in your pics.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Truck #52*










International Workstar with a Stetco 950 Crane used for catch basin cleaning.


----------



## snow

Just obtained some photos from my friend Merk from mass.


----------



## snow

The first two are from the Town of Medfield. Not sure about the yellow R model. The AWD RD might be Town of Holden


----------



## MassHighway23

snow;1371437 said:


> The first two are from the Town of Medfield. Not sure about the yellow R model. The AWD RD might be Town of Holden


I wanna say that the last Mack is one of the older Pike trucks, but I don't think so...


----------



## snow

Heres 2 more shots of the lime green Macks. The bottom of the door on the RM says "Holden" on it


----------



## oshkosh619

snow;1371492 said:


> Heres 2 more shots of the lime green Macks. The bottom of the door on the RM says "Holden" on it


Holden is the town next door to mine. Those are definitely their Macks.


----------



## oshkosh619

MassHighway23;1371474 said:


> I wanna say that the last Mack is one of the older Pike trucks, but I don't think so...


Nope... Town of Holden's. Did the 'Pike ever have any Macks? You know, I can't ever recall seeing any in their stable. I know they were always big on IH's (S Series and more recently Paystars) and Fords LN9000's for mainline plowing/salting, Ford F650's (or are they 750's.. or even 850's or "all othe above"?) and such for their medium jobs and F-series one-tons (350/450/550's?) - for smaller jobs) and, of course, for the "heavy duty jobs", their Oshkosh P's.


----------



## snow

Heres a few more misc pix


----------



## snow

Heres one from the Town of Hopkinton,MA. My friend took this photo back in 1992. I believe this was a shop built truck, i remember some photos of it being posted earlier in this thread. Not sure whatever became of this truck


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1371529 said:


> Heres one from the Town of Hopkinton,MA. My friend took this photo back in 1992. I believe this was a shop built truck, i remember some photos of it being posted earlier in this thread. Not sure whatever became of this truck


Woah a Walter and a Mack, cool!

Great set Bryan


----------



## MassHighway23

oshkosh619;1371518 said:


> Nope... Town of Holden's. Did the 'Pike ever have any Macks? You know, I can't ever recall seeing any in their stable. I know they were always big on IH's (S Series and more recently Paystars) and Fords LN9000's for mainline plowing/salting, Ford F650's (or are they 750's.. or even 850's or "all othe above"?) and such for their medium jobs and F-series one-tons (350/450/550's?) - for smaller jobs) and, of course, for the "heavy duty jobs", their Oshkosh P's.


Yeah, i never thought the Pike hads Macks but i wasn't sure.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Hey! *MERCER ME!* We've got an old '80's L8000 plowing a state road here in town. I'm going to try to get you some photos. Of course it's got a wing, but I'd be jumping the gun to say it's a Frink. But man, it's pretty nice looking. It's got the old iron from the front wing tower going to the rear tower. I think the contractor is either based in Springfield, NH or Washington, NH. Orange cab / black dump bodies. The contractors I'm thinking of have the same color trucks. I'll get photos as soon as I can.


----------



## NSDOT

Sorry if I posted this before, I was looking at some old pics, this is my pal and I, turning at the county line, spring of 2001.


----------



## NSDOT

Try again, can't seem to attach


----------



## NSDOT

NSDOT;909427 said:


> Oshkosh shelving


I did post it before!


----------



## Big Dog D

snow;1371437 said:


> The first two are from the Town of Medfield. *Not sure about the yellow R model. *The AWD RD might be Town of Holden


The yellow R model looks like it is from the Town of Westborough.


----------



## Big Dog D

snow;1371519 said:


> Heres a few more misc pix


Those two green Macks are the Town of Uxbridge. They still have them, we just repaired 4 plows for them and blasted and painted two others for them.


----------



## theholycow

NSDOT;1373625 said:


> Try again, can't seem to attach


Upload to photobucket.com or tinypic.com and easily get the IMG code from them to paste in a post, that's usually easier than attaching photos on a forum.


----------



## NSDOT

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1369041 said:


> Dan this might be the "photo of the year!!" Awesome photo.


Thanks Ryan! That is the DOT shop in downtown Buffalo - I've been getting lots of good photos there. We had our first snow, so the plows are out now!

Great photos guys, I haven't been able to get on this thread all week, it was nice to come back and see these two pages of photos!


----------



## snow

Town of Kent,CT with an S Series International at Marola Motors in Torrington,CT


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey Plow Chaser make a trip to the mts yet?


----------



## Plow Chaser

There's about as much snow in the mountains right now as there is in Florida. Really dry season so far. And nothing in sight.


----------



## snow

Just came across an old photo of Canton Village Construction's Mack RM when it was owned by Murphy from Simsbury. The photo was taken by Mark Redman, not sure what year.


----------



## Uncle Herb

This truck was sitting in the same spot for a few years at least, pretty far from the Town of Vienna. Never stopped to take a photo until last month. A few days later is was gone...


----------



## man4054

Nice photo Uncle Herb


----------



## Uncle Herb

Gah, this thread fell off the front page again! How about this Volvo...


----------



## MassHighway23

Uncle Herb;1381200 said:


> Gah, this thread fell off the front page again! How about this Volvo...


Love the Volvo! Really like the shadows!


----------



## snow

State of New Hampshire DOT Mack RM, not sure what year this was taken. Photo by Mark Redman


----------



## Plow Chaser

That RM is sick!! A guy did a model of that truck in HO scale.


----------



## snow

I stopped by Canton Village Constructions yard to check out their fleet. Here are a few pix of their plow trucks. The RM and EX Pa RD plow for the state of CT and the R model plows for the local town.


----------



## TatraFan

Tatra T815 4x4


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1382226 said:


> That RM is sick!! A guy did a model of that truck in HO scale.


This it?

http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo396/mack_rm_snowplow.php


----------



## theholycow

snow;1382265 said:


> I stopped by Canton Village Constructions yard to check out their fleet. Here are a few pix of their plow trucks. The RM and EX Pa RD plow for the state of CT and the R model plows for the local town.


I like that last blue Mack with the meaty front tires.


----------



## Big Dog D

Here is a before pic of a 1997 2554 that I bought that used to belong to the Town of Springfield VT.


----------



## Big Dog D

Here are a few more after we began to get it cleaned up. We sandblasted and painted the air and fuel tanks and brackets, plow and wing, front plow frame etc. Rewired and re-lit the rear plate and got it up to Mass Highway's lighting specs.


----------



## Big Dog D

A few more


----------



## Big Dog D

Couple of my other municipal plow trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice trucks Big Dog D. Why don't you have wings on all of them?


----------



## oshkosh619

MassHighway23;1382635 said:


> This it?
> 
> http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo396/mack_rm_snowplow.php


Yup! That's it! What *a great *job that builder did. I've seen some of his other plows.... very talented and extremely detailed, especially for HO scale.


----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich,CT Mack RM/Snogo


----------



## Winter Land Man

Big Dog D;1382689 said:


> Here is a before pic of a 1997 2554 that I bought that used to belong to the Town of Springfield VT.


Did you get that from Reed's???


----------



## Big Dog D

Winter Land Man;1383083 said:



> Did you get that from Reed's???


Yes it did.


----------



## melldog55

Big dog, awesome pics you need to get a flickr, to share all the pics.


----------



## Dan85

I found the "twin" to Herb's Volvo he posted the other day...










I figured that since I was going through Syracuse, that I would visit Beam Mack since it was right off the Thruway. However, I did not know it was also the local Volvo dealer. I just assumed that Herb got his photo from Tracey Road

Ex- Niagara County Paystar at Boyles. Still has the official plates on it.


----------



## Uncle Herb

That's the one! At some point during the weekends I make the triangle between Tracey's, Stadium and Beam, between the three something interesting usually shows up.


----------



## matredsoxfan

I am now psyched. They are saying light snow on Friday & Christmas now. Time to head to DPW yards as they equip plows.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1384665 said:


> That's the one! At some point during the weekends I make the triangle between Tracey's, Stadium and Beam, between the three something interesting usually shows up.


haha yeah, Beam was just the closest to the Thruway, so I chose them. I didn't even make it to Waynes while I was home! I also stopped into Viking Cives in Oakfield, which was surprisingly a bust.

_Second page?_ Come on guys!

Here are some thruway photos; because what else are you going to do while driving on the 90? Of course, as soon as I started driving, I was seeing plows every 10-15 minutes while I hardly saw any when I was riding in the passenger seat!


----------



## Dan85

Last two. Wanted to get something a little different, neither one really came out as I wanted.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Ahhh, NYSTA, always on patrol for the next blizzard.


----------



## Kwagman

Stratton Mountain Resort - Town of Stratton, VT


----------



## Kwagman

Not a snow plow, but pretty cool anyway...


----------



## LunchBox

matredsoxfan;1384773 said:


> I am now psyched. They are saying light snow on Friday & Christmas now. Time to head to DPW yards as they equip plows.


Keep your eyes peeled for the white and green 4900 with the stainless sander on it


----------



## MassHighway23

oshkosh619;1382835 said:


> Yup! That's it! What *a great *job that builder did. I've seen some of his other plows.... very talented and extremely detailed, especially for HO scale.


Yeah! They are crazy good!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1385632 said:


> haha yeah, Beam was just the closest to the Thruway, so I chose them. I didn't even make it to Waynes while I was home! I also stopped into Viking Cives in Oakfield, which was surprisingly a bust.
> 
> _Second page?_ Come on guys!
> 
> Here are some thruway photos; because what else are you going to do while driving on the 90? Of course, as soon as I started driving, I was seeing plows every 10-15 minutes while I hardly saw any when I was riding in the passenger seat!


Awesome pics!


----------



## MassHighway23

matredsoxfan;1384773 said:


> I am now psyched. They are saying light snow on Friday & Christmas now. Time to head to DPW yards as they equip plows.


Me too! Winter has begun!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Sorry for the poor quality. I posted some good pics of this truck earlier in the thread.

'94 International S2554 Dump w/Everest Plows (One-Way & Patrol Wing) & a S/S Fontaine Spreader. This year the wing isn't attached... I asked the Superintendent and he said they're waiting for parts for it... though I think they just might get a whole new blade for it as it was rotted through. Height wise... this is the 2nd tallest truck the town has. The 1st place goes to a '95 Ford L8000.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Here's an older photo of it for the guys who haven't seen it. It's one of two S Series we have left.
List of equipment we have

'08? GMC K3500HD Dump with 9' Tenco Plow and S/S Flink Spreader.

'07 International 7400 with an 11' Tenco P/A Plow, 11' Tenco O/W Plow 11' Benching Wing, S/S Warren Spreader

'04 International 7400 with an 11' Everest P/A Plow, 11' Benching Wing, and an Everest dump/spreader combination body

'00 International S2554 with an 11' Everest O/W Plow, 11' Benching Wing, S/S Warren Spreader

'95 Ford L8000 with 11' Champion O/W Plow, 11' Patrol Wing, Fontaine Spreader (Painted; Orange)

'94 International S2554 with 11' Everest O/W Plow, 10' Patrol Wing, S/S Fontaine Spreader (Truck pictured)

'91 Ford L8000 with 11' Everest O/W Plow, 10' Patrol Wing, S/S Fontaine Spreader

'11 MT Trackless Sidewalk Tractor

and two John Deere loaders...


----------



## Winter Land Man

And this is the '07 IH 7400 which replaced an '88/'89 IH S1954. Next to be replaced is the '91 L8000.


----------



## Len90

The season might be off to a slow start but glad that we are able to still find things around. Love the NYSTA. They are always ready and look great on the road. Still remember seeing them finishing up patrols the morning after a dusting. That's how I got all my pictures of them.

Here's one I found while driving around. Noticed the truck parked in a lot and quickly detoured to snap a picture with the cell phone camera. It's a Colts Neck Twp. Ford with most likely a Gledhill plow and swenson V spreader. Still pulling a leaf vacuum though.


----------



## man4054

Here is a Mack from Park Ridge NJ


----------



## Dan85

man4054;1389191 said:


> Here is a Mack from Park Ridge NJ


What a beast - Great Findt! As always, I love those roll offs!


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1388981 said:


> And this is the '07 IH 7400 which replaced an '88/'89 IH S1954. Next to be replaced is the '91 L8000.


What are you going to replace the L8000 with?


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1389277 said:


> What are you going to replace the L8000 with?


Not me, haha, the town. It'll probably be another International. SG Reed is the closet truck dealership to us (10 miles away) and they sell strictly International trucks. The town's bought all their International trucks and buses from them. And then, the Ford will probably be auctioned off, and another town will buy it. A lot of the smaller towns around Newport have a lot of the old International's we've had. The town doesn't seem to trade the trucks in... they just auction them off along with other old equipment. One dude bought a one-ton roller for only $300.00 and the thing had nothing wrong with it... it was just a little old. One of the old mechanics worked on a Dodge 1-ton dump and then when the town replaced it with a Ford 1-ton, he bought it at the auction... as he knew what condition the Dodge was in, haha, since he did the work on it with the town's money. But I guess that's the way it is.


----------



## theholycow

Beefy front bumper on that roll-off.


----------



## man4054

Paramus D.P.W Looks like brand new


----------



## Plow Chaser

Check out this beast of a Mack. I kinda dig the blue too!

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3293861&dlr=1&pcid=2000734170


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1389928 said:


> Check out this beast of a Mack. I kinda dig the blue too!
> 
> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3293861&dlr=1&pcid=2000734170


That thing is awesome!


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1389928 said:


> Check out this beast of a Mack. I kinda dig the blue too!
> 
> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3293861&dlr=1&pcid=2000734170


My buddy had a truck like that, but it was a 17 yarder. The truck was massive! However like 5 years ago it got rear ended by a pick up doing 75 mph on the highway and got totaled.


----------



## Uncle Herb

man4054;1389920 said:


> Paramus D.P.W Looks like brand new


Interesting mounts for those lights.


----------



## 04f250fisher

snow;1378596 said:


> Just came across an old photo of Canton Village Construction's Mack RM when it was owned by Murphy from Simsbury. The photo was taken by Mark Redman, not sure what year.


Ill stop by Murphs and get some pics of the twin this weekend.


----------



## MassHighway23

Uncle Herb;1390807 said:


> Interesting mounts for those lights.


your right!


----------



## man4054

Twp of Washington NJ


----------



## snow

04f250fisher;1390877 said:


> Ill stop by Murphs and get some pics of the twin this weekend.


Looking forward to seeing them, thanks


----------



## tailboardtech

here's some Maryland sha trucks out of the golden ring shop i had to go in there to blow up there bathroom  and after that was done with i took a pic of them siting around there was one that wasn't even lettered yet
freightshaker chassis w/ henderson plows

btw if anyone from the GR office sees this i do appogise for the green haze but you need to put some air fresheners in there


----------



## Plow Chaser

You've officially got the funniest post ever in this thread!! Hope Santa brought you some TP!! Merry Christmas fellow posters.


----------



## LunchBox

Nice Walter for sale in NH. It's in my price range but a 68 may be a bit old to be plowing city streets all winter.

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/2744925008.html


----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich,CT Highway Department's new International 6 wheeler and the plow that goes with it


----------



## rebert

I cant believe this thread gas well over a million views.


----------



## Dan85

My uncle who worked for NYSDOT back in the day said that he saw this poster all around the north country when he was working up there. Somehow he got his hands on a copy and managed to get an 11 x 17 made for me while I was home for Christmas.

I'm sure Plow Chaser can give a little more info on the poster.


----------



## vplow

^^ PLowchaser might know more, but it's the Town of Montague (w. of Lowville) Oshkosh on the poster.

Always thought it was pretty awesome!


----------



## Plow Chaser

V plow is correct!! The original post was made by a fellow poster in this thread, Chris (lakeeffect) who lives up in that area. Awesome Dan, I bet that 11x17 of that looks great on the wall. I have a NYSDOT poster that I took a photo of that I'll post later tonight.


----------



## Winter Land Man

I'm going to get my girlfriend to get some photo's of her town's equipment. They have two Oshkosh tandems. And the guy who contracts the state road going through her town owns a single axle Oshkosh.

The first two photos are from the town website ( www.washingtonnh.org ) and the last one was taken by my girlfriend's mother. 
The first photo is of one of the town's Oshkosh trucks which they restored themselves (it was originally a cement truck). Wish they had a bigger photo of it. 
The second and third photo are of the contractor's Oshkosh. I have two photos of his truck on a cell phone of mine somewhere, he ALWAYS puts the V-plow on during parades. During the town's winter festival last year, he had just enough time to switch from his one-way to the V-plow to make it in time for the parade. He was out early that morning and previous night, plowing. There's more photos of his Oshkosh at http://www.washingtonnh.org/Photo Galleries/Winter 10 scenes/index.htm

Anyways, yep, some towns and contractors in New Hampshire are still using the heavy stuff. The town next to me has an old Walter Sno-Fighter, or at least used to a couple years ago. It has a roll-over plow. I knew one of the guys, died a couple years ago, who worked for that town, and he said a lot of the workers hated using the Walter for summer use as it was quite slow compared to their other trucks. They loved it in the winter, though. Used it on the dirt/gravel roads.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's the NYSDOT poster I saw at a garage a few years back, forget what one.


----------



## Dan85

Great pics Winterland Man!

You would think that through FOIA we could obtain a copy of that NYSDOT poster!


----------



## lakeeffect

Yes that poster was made several years ago by the Hwy Supt. Association to promote safety around plows. It is a Town of Montague Oshkosh used in the picture.

Ryan, thought of you last night, was down in Oswego County and was following a new NYSDOT Mack tandem double winger with a frame mounted V-Box, first time I have seen a frame mounted V box on a new Mack. It was a big sander to, had built up sides on the box and still had the liquid tanks mounted on the sides as well. It was to dark to get a picture but was different for sure.


----------



## MassHighway23

lakeeffect;1394492 said:


> Yes that poster was made several years ago by the Hwy Supt. Association to promote safety around plows. It is a Town of Montague Oshkosh used in the picture.
> 
> Ryan, thought of you last night, was down in Oswego County and was following a new NYSDOT Mack tandem double winger with a frame mounted V-Box, first time I have seen a frame mounted V box on a new Mack. It was a big sander to, had built up sides on the box and still had the liquid tanks mounted on the sides as well. It was to dark to get a picture but was different for sure.


Wow! That's very interesting!


----------



## lfc387

NY ordered some conventional bodies this year as they are better suited for heavy hauling. Heavy items (Boulder, Rip Rap, Etc) damage the spreader chain and curved bodies. You had to request and justify them before they would order those. They must have taken the body off for the winter similar to the thruway.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I finally bought a VHS/DVD burner so I can get some old videos uploaded.

Here's the first one.






Look at Utica's FWDs when they were nice and new!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Blizzard of 93! That takes me back. Great stuff, looking forward to some more!


----------



## ultimate plow

Illinois truck


----------



## lakeeffect

lfc387;1394908 said:


> NY ordered some conventional bodies this year as they are better suited for heavy hauling. Heavy items (Boulder, Rip Rap, Etc) damage the spreader chain and curved bodies. You had to request and justify them before they would order those. They must have taken the body off for the winter similar to the thruway.


That must be what it is, havent seen any frame mounted sanders since the IH's


----------



## Plow Chaser

Check out the Louisville!!! I loved these single axle Fords when NYSDOT ran them back in the day!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1396152 said:


> Check out the Louisville!!! I loved these single axle Fords when NYSDOT ran them back in the day!


Do you know if they only let the guys go out for a 12 hour shift still?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plow Chaser;1396152 said:


> Check out the Louisville!!! I loved these single axle Fords when NYSDOT ran them back in the day!


Plus the exhaust stake has a flapper.


----------



## Ford-101

Winter Land Man;1396303 said:


> Do you know if they only let the guys go out for a 12 hour shift still?


Yeah if it storms we work 12 to 14 hr shift for the town but normal weather we work 8s morning shift works 330am-12pm myself on nights we work 2pm-1030pm .....The county DPW here works 3 shifts..1st,3am-1130am.... 2nd,1100am-730pm.... 3rd,7pm-330am I think state DOT here does the same as us The two shifts

not a very good pix but We have been plowing last two days around 8 inchs wind has been blowing lots of driftingThumbs Up


----------



## lfc387

NYSDOT typically does 2- 12 hour shifts during storms. Days with no weather are 2- 8 hour shifts and the hours are different across the state. You can go up to 16 but the contract calls for 8 hours off after 16 on. If more hours are required, there is alot of red tape you have to go through so it is easier to swap people out. The only areas that do not "shift" for the winter is the Long Island region and Southern Westchester county.


----------



## Dan85

Ford-101;1396643 said:


> not a very good pix but We have been plowing last two days around 8 inchs wind has been blowing lots of driftingThumbs Up


Hey leave a truck out tomorrow for me to photograph - I'll be heading through your area! haha

I should be able to get some Jamestown DPW shots (hopefully). I guess you guys have a bit more snow than us up north.


----------



## BMB Plowing

Had the day off yesterday so I took a drive around and caught a few pictures of these plows outside of town. I believe they are all no longer in use and for sale, but I'm not sure about that. I took all the pictures from the road so sorry if they aren't up close and detailed, just figured I would add some pictures of the equipment sitting around my area. 
I have a couple other areas to check out over the weekend where I can get some additional shots of equipment.


----------



## BMB Plowing




----------



## snow

Nice pix BMB, it looks like the trucks are in decent shape just in need of some fresh color. That Walters blower is badass.

Heres a pic from a brochure i have:


----------



## Plow Chaser

BMB you gotta go back there!! It looks like a Brockway 358 in that last photo!! Great pics.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT action shot I got sent to me.


----------



## BMB Plowing

Yeah I'll try to get some better shots over this weekend as the snow melts away. The Walter and Brockway are on a private residential lot, they've been sitting there for as long as I can remember, at least 10 years or so. He used to have some other equipment parked there as well, some bigger equipment like an older end dump and earth movers, but those aren't around anymore as far as I can see. 

The other place where the international and FWD are parked is a truck/equipment dealer and repair shop, he always has trucks in and out of there pretty quick. But that FWD has been there for quite a while, probably 6 months.

There is an old FORD dump truck from the town of Floyd parked around the corner from me as well I'll get some pictures of this afternoon.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Try to get more pics of the Brockway and Walter if you can. Those are 2 gems!!


----------



## john mc

I would love the fwd but its 6 hrs one way away.


----------



## Dan85

BMB - Great Photos! Are some of those trucks located on 104? I recall seeing an orange FWD at a salvage yard when I was heading west on 104 a few weeks ago.

City of Jamestown S-Series, take your pick!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Dan85;1398981 said:


> BMB - Great Photos! Are some of those trucks located on 104? I recall seeing an orange FWD at a salvage yard when I was heading west on 104 a few weeks ago.
> 
> City of Jamestown S-Series, take your pick!


BOTH! Happy New Years!


----------



## BMB Plowing

Dan85;1398981 said:


> BMB - Great Photos! Are some of those trucks located on 104? I recall seeing an orange FWD at a salvage yard when I was heading west on 104 a few weeks ago.
> 
> City of Jamestown S-Series, take your pick!


Yes the FWD is right off of 104 in between Wolcott and Red Creek.
But the place isn't really a junk yard, doesn't look like one, so you may have seen a different one than the one in my picture, not sure.

But those two Internationals are awesome, what year do you think those are? late 80's early 90's?
I love International trucks, they are my favorite since they are what I first learned how to drive a truck in.


----------



## BMB Plowing

Old Ford L8000 town of Floyd plow truck. Notice how they diamond plated over the old headlights, why would someone do that?
This truck is sitting right down the road from me, pretty sure it's for sale and has been for a while.


----------



## BMB Plowing

Walter blower truck and Brockway highway plow. I can't tell where the Walter is from, but the Brockway is Cortland County Highway Department. I tried for some better shots of the Brockway, but again they are on private residential land, and I wasn't going to trespass to get a couple shots.


----------



## BMB Plowing

4 more....


















A couple old International Clinton Town Highway plow trucks


----------



## Plow Chaser

I am drooling on New Years Day!! That Brockway is so bad a$$!!! I hate to be the guy that keeps asking for more, but if you can get permission to shoot photos of the truck from the passenger side, PLEASE DO!! I would have trespassed!! Seeing a truck like that I would have forgone the laws and ran in and out as fast as I could. But many thanks for getting these pics. Just awesome trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Where exactly are these trucks located? You might want to post something about this Brockway on the Brockway trucks site. Maybe someone can rescue it. Such a gem!


----------



## BMB Plowing

The FWD again, some different angle


----------



## BMB Plowing

Some other random trucks I saw today in my travels...

I stopped through the local State DOT hoping a couple trucks would be out, but all of them were in the garage.

GMC General...never seen one of these before
















Autocar - Established Highways


----------



## BMB Plowing

Plow Chaser;1399547 said:


> Where exactly are these trucks located? You might want to post something about this Brockway on the Brockway trucks site. Maybe someone can rescue it. Such a gem!


All of the trucks I posted pictures of are within 5 minutes of each other, only about a 5 mile radius we're talking about. From Wolcott to Red Creek along Rt. 104 and Ridge Road that runs parallel to 104.

Maybe I will go knock on the door one of these days to get the story on the Brockway and Walter, I'm actually very interested. They have been there for a very long time, I remember going by there when I was a kid (10 years ago) and they were sitting there. The homeowners are elderly, they used to have a lot more stuff sitting there and now it's gone, so maybe he's looking to let go of these two trucks. 
I know there are a couple other guys from Wolcott on here, maybe they can chime in with some information on these.


----------



## john mc

BMB Plowing;1399551 said:


> The FWD again, some different angle


that FWD cab is in great shape . the fenders are junk but what a great truck to restore.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT Snow Plows*










While in my snow envy I looked at old photos online and found this from the late October snow storm. Two MassDOT plows leave the Weston Mass Pike yard to fight the storm. One looks like an international.


----------



## john mc

*2011 oshkosh*

2011 oshkosh with 33 miles . getting wing mounted.I wish i had a better camera and took more pictures. city of Framingham ,Mass.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Old Mass Pike Plow*

Old photo I found online of a Mass Turnpike Ford F-350 Plow truck.


----------



## Dan85

Great work BMB - the content and the quality of the photos is great! This plow hunting thing is addictive!

I'm not sure what year those International S-series are.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT Paystar*










Found this picture of a MassDOT Paystar with a Wing plow clearing the shoulder on the Mass Turnpike in Newton in December 2010.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Never got the differnet mount points of the plow lights.


----------



## snow

Some random pix 
1. Snow removal on Greenwich Ave- Greenwich,CT
2. Old NYS Brockway
3. Somerville,NJ with a snow loader
4. Stamford,CT snow removal
5. Misc plow trucks in Jersey


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1399626 said:


> This plow hunting thing is addictive!


Glad to see a lot of you guys getting the "bug." I'm losing my mind not having been on a truck hunt since March of 2011. But Feb 2012 should yield some good stuff when I'm back in NY for a week!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1399822 said:


> Glad to see a lot of you guys getting the "bug." I'm losing my mind not having been on a truck hunt since March of 2011. But Feb 2012 should yield some good stuff when I'm back in NY for a week!


Honestly, it really is a fun hobby. I used to go rail fan, but waiting for those trains to go by at such irregular intervals was painful, plus they all kind of look the same!

Big storm coming up this weekend; so hopefully I can finally get some action shots! I'll be rolling around in a backhoe in downtown Buffalo - so with 360 degree glass and tons of Buffalo plows roaming the streets I *should* be able to get some action shots.

This year I'm going to try and get some more Erie County shots; I would really like to have one great EC photo to blow up into a poster.

Any interesting/new locations you plan on hitting up when you get home? Wayne's hasn't had much in their lot in the past month, nor has Whitesboro spring. If you wind up in Rome or Lee Center, let me know!


----------



## Len90

I need some help guys... I'm going to be in Long Island this owing week and would love to get a picture or two of some NYS DOT trucks. I think I'll be around Central Valley, Deer park, and Riverhead.

Thanks in advance! I got a nice shot of a garden state parkway truck the other day. I'll post it up when I have a chance later. It's really been tough though with the warmth and lack of snow.


----------



## LunchBox

SnowMatt13;1399692 said:


> Never got the differnet mount points of the plow lights.


The high one on the right is just above the funnel plow when the plow is completely lifted.


----------



## LunchBox

john mc;1399602 said:


> 2011 oshkosh with 33 miles . getting wing mounted.I wish i had a better camera and took more pictures. city of Framingham ,Mass.


Your joking? Framingham running with a wing? That'd be the first town around here to have wing trucks. At least to my knowledge


----------



## snow

Some older pix from when i stopped at S.A Mcleans back in 02. The first pic is an ex-NYS Ford with an Ex-NH Mack RM. Next pic is of another RM from NH. Last is a pic of a bunch of Oshkosh's


----------



## mercer_me

January is my favorite month. My uncle had his calender on display for everybody to see at his New Years party.


----------



## MassHighway23

matredsoxfan;1399631 said:


> Found this picture of a MassDOT Paystar with a Wing plow clearing the shoulder on the Mass Turnpike in Newton in December 2010.


Lovin' it! Wish we were getting more snow though.:crying:


----------



## MassHighway23

matredsoxfan;1399631 said:


> Found this picture of a MassDOT Paystar with a Wing plow clearing the shoulder on the Mass Turnpike in Newton in December 2010.


Here's a Globe video about the pike plows...
http://bcove.me/udarjb95


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1400461 said:


> Here's a Globe video about the pike plows...
> http://bcove.me/udarjb95


Nice Find!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1400469 said:


> Nice Find!


How do you say "partner" again?? That's right, "paahhtna.!!" I never tire of the east coast accents.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1400469 said:


> Nice Find!


Thanks! Wish I could have done that ride along though!


----------



## Dan85

Well, no snow from that "sure thing" of a storm; though they did get about a foot or so about two hours south of us. I went out to see what I could find on my day off.

Erie County Highway Department










NYSDOT at my favorite Garage in downtown Buffalo


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1400702 said:


> Well, no snow from that "sure thing" of a storm; though they did get about a foot or so about two hours south of us. I went out to see what I could find on my day off.
> 
> Erie County Highway Department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYSDOT at my favorite Garage in downtown Buffalo


Very good pictures!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Westmoreland.


----------



## Paul9




----------



## Uncle Herb

Great shots Paul!


----------



## snow

Nice shots, good to see some people are getting snow this season.


----------



## Bones357

Okay Guys,

I had a successful hunt today! Now that we finally got some snow, I decided to hit a couple of spots. The first set (and the majority) came from the PennDOT Maintenance District 1-2 garage on Rt. 19 in Erie County. I parked right in the front lot (after telling the women at the front desk that I'd be out there) where the trucks return to fuel and salt up. Around 11:30, they started rolling in for the shift change.

First up is a Granite with Valk reversible and right side wing:

























Workstar single axle with Valk reversible and right side wing:


----------



## Bones357

Granite with Tenco one-way and right side wing:

















Mack RM with Valk one-way and right side wing:


----------



## Bones357

For as far back as I can remember, PennDOT had used only Valk plows. Then, in the '90s, Tenco poly one-ways started showing up. Just this year I noticed some Tenco poly reversible trip edge:

















Granite:


----------



## Bones357

Another Workstar with Tenco reversible, this time with left side wing:









I was hoping to catch the elusive Mack double-winger that I saw on I-90 last season, but I didn't see it today. The closest thing to a double was this Workstar that was set up for both wings, but didn't have the right one mounted:









I'm sure the drivers were wondering what I was up to, but some were friendly:


----------



## Bones357

Workstar:

















Granite:









Granite in action on Rt. 20 in North East, PA.









More to come from Summit Twp. and an Oshkosh FLEET from North East Twp.!


----------



## Bones357

Summit Township Granite with Valk one-way (sorry about the photo quality):


----------



## Bones357

Finally, North East Township. I stopped by their garage, but none of the trucks were out. I decided to stop by the office and some of the drivers were there. Other than thinking I was a little nuts, they were more than happy to show me around the garage. The guys were very friendly. They have a GREAT Oshkosh fleet.

"No. 2" (model year?):

























"No. 3" (model year?):


----------



## Bones357

"No. 3" (model year?):









"No. 4" (1972) They told me this one has been overhauled several times:


----------



## Yanez

*Unimog with Schmidt*

Here's a Unimog with a Schmidt blower we used for a year at Washington DOT. The previous units were a 1950's OshKosh and a RPM Tech loader mounted blower that they sold on ebay. Now we have to close the road when the snow drifts get too deep because we don't have a blower at all.


----------



## Bones357

"No. 5" (2007):


----------



## Dan85

Great Shots Bones!! You definitely had a successful day and totally hit the jackpot with that Oshkosh fleet! Congrats on the great pics!

I guess you guys got all the snow from that storm; we got about an inch at most. Down near Jamestown they got about a foot.


----------



## Bones357

"No. 9" International. They referred to this as their "small truck":









All for now.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I can barely contain myself with all of these photos!! Great pics Bones!! That Oshkosh fleet is insane!


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1402296 said:


> Great Shots Bones!! You definitely had a successful day and totally hit the jackpot with that Oshkosh fleet! Congrats on the great pics!
> 
> I guess you guys got all the snow from that storm; we got about an inch at most. Down near Jamestown they got about a foot.


Thanks, Dan! I'm a little disappointed with some of the PennDOT pics. It was snowing pretty good at times, so that played a part. But I also sold my DSLR camera recently because I needed the money. I'm left with just a point-and-shoot. Kinda regretting that now, but it is what it is. I camped out in front of the garage there for almost two hours.

They guys in North East were great. They asked me, "You want to take pictures in the garage?" I said, "Unless you want to pull them outside for me? That would be great!!!" and they laughed.

We didn't get NEARLY as much snow as they forecasted. They were calling for 10+ inches everywhere from Sun. night into today, with in excess of 20 inches in the higher terrain. I don't think we came anywhere close to that. We only have about 4 inches in Erie.


----------



## MassHighway23

Awesome Pics everybody!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Awesome photos bones,im a big penndot fan being from pa and loved them penndot plows,the oshkoshs plows are bada-- !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One lone PennDOT plow


----------



## MassHighway23

JIM SHERRY;1402484 said:


> One lone PennDOT plow


That's a pretty cool pic!


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1402506 said:


> That's a pretty cool pic!


+1

That's a great shot, Jim!


----------



## man4054

Ho-Ho-Kus D.P.W


----------



## Dan85

man4054;1402654 said:


> Ho-Ho-Kus D.P.W


I wouldn't believe that "Ho-Ho-Kus" is an actual township name if it wasn't painted on the truck door. lol.

Well, in stark contrast to Bones' beastly Oshkosh finds, here is something on the other end of the spectrum: A nimble little Freightliner FL-80 from the City of Buffalo out salting in the first storm.










I believe this might even be the same truck I saw being rehabbed in their shop last year, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Dan85

Few b-roll shots.

Thruway Authority on an entrance ramp










NYSDOT in Tonawanda










Town of Wheatfield


----------



## Len90

Wow great shots Bones! Glad to see people taking advantage of what little snow there has been.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones, cardinal rule #1. No matter how broke you are, don't sell the DSLR!!! It's amazing how much better shooting photos with a DSLR is than the point and shoot cameras.


----------



## Florida08

Why do some of the trucks not have front head lights? That Buffalo Freighliner has them like fiberglassed over and I've seen some others that are diamond plated over.


----------



## Len90

Still waiting impatiently here in NJ. Noticed this 7400 parked on the side of the Garden State Parkway along with the three tandem Workstars that have been there the past 2-3 years now. The three tandem trucks were purchased strictly for plowing and salting on the Driscoll bridge and the few miles around the span. They are stored during the winter time at the old State Police station around Mile 125.4 and during the summer are parked in a lot just off the parkway nearby. The orange is the current Turnpike Authority color while the yellow is the former Highway Authority color.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Nice pics Dan....
Those new Internationals are sharp looking trucks


----------



## 87chevy

Dan85;1402668 said:


> I wouldn't believe that "Ho-Ho-Kus" is an actual township name if it wasn't painted on the truck door. lol.
> 
> Well, in stark contrast to Bones' beastly Oshkosh finds, here is something on the other end of the spectrum: A nimble little Freightliner FL-80 from the City of Buffalo out salting in the first storm.


I'd kill to have that truck lift...

Great pics guys.


----------



## MassHighway23

Great pics everybody!


----------



## mercer_me

This is my uncle's CAT 928G. He uses it to load sand/salt in the Winter and loads dump trucks and screens gravel in the Summer.


----------



## Dan85

SnowMatt13;1402906 said:


> Nice pics Dan....
> Those new Internationals are sharp looking trucks


Thanks!



mercer_me;1403575 said:


> This is my uncle's CAT 928G. He uses it to load sand/salt in the Winter and loads dump trucks and screens gravel in the Summer.


Mercer, your uncle has a sweet loader! That's a pretty sizable salt shed he's got there too. Does it have the quick attach to swap other attachments? I have yet to run a CAT loader, I have all my time in Komatsu loaders (250/320) - though this year I will expand my horizons to include Kawasaki.

Also, for what it's worth, I think that municipal heavy equipment is equally at home in the thread too. I see a new thread got started for strictly equipment, but it's always welcome in here too.

Here's a Buffalo Deere. This is on the _second floor_ of their shop and it's a back up unit.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1403594 said:


> Mercer, your uncle has a sweet loader! That's a pretty sizable salt shed he's got there too. Does it have the quick attach to swap other attachments? I have yet to run a CAT loader, I have all my time in Komatsu loaders (250/320) - though this year I will expand my horizons to include Kawasaki.


It's a very nice loader and it's a lot nice than his old 966. He doesn't own the salt shed, The Town of Belgrade owns it and it's brand new this year. He has the plowing and sanding contract for Belgrade. It doesn't have quick attach and he doesn't have any attachments for it, just the bucket that's on it. CAT makes a wicked nice loader. I have ran a Komatsu 200 and a 300 and I like the CAT better.


----------



## hlntoiz

Len90;1402786 said:


>


Wonder what it costs to have those trucks plugged in all the time?



Dan85;1403594 said:


> Here's a Buffalo Deere. This is on the _second floor_ of their shop and it's a back up unit.


BACKUP? :crying::crying: Must me nice


----------



## FISHERBOY

*Cool*



JIM SHERRY;1402484 said:


> One lone PennDOT plow


Lov that pic, hopefully more to come this winter seasonThumbs Up


----------



## Uncle Herb

Florida08;1402785 said:


> Why do some of the trucks not have front head lights? That Buffalo Freighliner has them like fiberglassed over and I've seen some others that are diamond plated over.


I'm not sure for the reason but it seems to be the hallmark of the truck spec'd for nothing but plowing. Must have something to do with the plow blade blocking the lights or wear and tear.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I would agree with Uncle Herb. We replace headlight housings on our trucks every so often due to rotten hardware, etc. The get loose and rattle around and fall out if you don't catch it. I would say if it's dedicated totally for plowing you don't need them anyway....


----------



## BillyRgn

If anyone is in the north haven,ct area I saw a new ctdot international single axle with a wing and the u body they have on the tandems but that spreads off the rear hitch. I was on i91 but couldn't stop it is at nutmeg international


----------



## snow

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000076957 . Was high bidder on this till last 5 minutes of auction


----------



## kbc360

CT DOT FL-80 getting fitted with a Swenson spreader


----------



## kbc360

I love this one, CT DOT fitted with a wrecker boom that slides into a fifth wheel


----------



## kbc360

Still a lot of the Freight Shakers in service


----------



## MassHighway23

kbc360;1404629 said:


> I love this one, CT DOT fitted with a wrecker boom that slides into a fifth wheel


That lightbar looks to new to be on that older truck!


----------



## kbc360

MassHighway23;1404636 said:


> That lightbar looks to new to be on that older truck!


Surprised me too!


----------



## 2004F550

Nice pics, looks like they turned an old tractor into a new tower lol, those tru hitches seem to be catching on. I saw a freightliner on 91 in Hartford yesterday with the typical CT DOT dump body but it had a newer swenson stainless steel sander slid into it.


----------



## kbc360

2004F550;1404660 said:


> Nice pics, looks like they turned an old tractor into a new tower lol, those tru hitches seem to be catching on. I saw a freightliner on 91 in Hartford yesterday with the typical CT DOT dump body but it had a newer swenson stainless steel sander slid into it.


More and more it seems they're doing everything they can to get maximum life out the trucks, I think it's a great trend


----------



## snow

I posted a photo i took in the fall of an older L8000 with a frame mount sander from CT DOT, not sure what shed it went to but it was a nice setup. Stainless steel swenson spreader, rear fenders.


----------



## mdb landscaping

It seems to be a new trend to rehab some of the older trucks. There is a new/old ford L series guardrail truck that the state just rehabbed in service by me. It looks really nice. They did all new body, lights and paint. I would be interested to see what the costs are of rehabbing these older trucks vs. buying new. I am sure it cuts down on costs some, but how much


----------



## mercer_me

kbc360;1404629 said:


> I love this one, CT DOT fitted with a wrecker boom that slides into a fifth wheel


That's a wicked good looking Ford.


----------



## BillyRgn

kbc360;1404671 said:


> More and more it seems they're doing everything they can to get maximum life out the trucks, I think it's a great trend


Nice to see the life being extended, if the mechanical part is still good, you know it will last and the frame is solid there really is no reason not to pull the body if it is shot and throw a v box on. What they end up getting at auction is sad. I would think they have to be saving alot. Many other states have done stuff like this for years, there's no reason ct doesn't . I would think that now that they run straight salt that the older trucks with the painted body's will be rotting out pretty quick compared to the past, with the way things are now I would not be surprised to see set ups like this all over the state in the next few years


----------



## Dan85

Chicago is going to try out a program by where they will track their plows with GPS and provide that information to the public via their new website - so they can show the real time location of plow trucks.

So guys in Chicago - No excuse not to have some awesome photos this year!

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/track-plows-chicago_2012-01-04


----------



## WingPlow

retrofitting all those older trucks with frame mounted sanders seems
to me to be a waste of money.

spend a little more and put a newer dump body back on them if there
rotted out, at least that way you have a truck that you can use year round if 
one of the newer ones goes down for repairs


----------



## dlnimsy

Seen this one parked up our yard. Door sticker says it used to belong to the Erie airport authority.


----------



## dlnimsy

One more. All LED lights and plenty of chrome.


----------



## twinbrothers

what is behind the cab by the ground almost looks like a belly blade


----------



## LunchBox

dlnimsy;1407579 said:


> Seen this one parked up our yard. Door sticker says it used to belong to the Erie airport authority.


Very sick truck


----------



## MassHighway23

dlnimsy;1407582 said:


> One more. All LED lights and plenty of chrome.


Lovin' the LEDs on the older trucks!
Some pics of the rigs in the background?


----------



## crazy88

^^Agreed, Love seeing a new lightbar on an old Oshkosh!

Here are some Oshkosh's that I photographed on a recent trip.

First, Chicago Executive Airport formerly known as Palwaukee Municipal Airport.









National Park Service in CO









Park County


----------



## crazy88

some Colorado DOT stuff


----------



## Dan85

I don't think you could miss that Oshkosh that at night with all those lights!

Great photos Crazy88, lots of neat equipment!


----------



## crazy88

more Colorado DOT



















Summit County









Larimer County


----------



## theholycow

>


Is that plow as far in front of the truck as it looks?


----------



## crazy88

theholycow;1407907 said:


> Is that plow as far in front of the truck as it looks?


Its an odd mount for sure, maybe just a tad further out than other trucks??


----------



## snow

Some random pix i took today in mass.

1. Muncipal spec granite at Ballard Mack
2/3 Town truck at International Dealer on RT 20
4/5 Another International at same dealer


----------



## snow

Another truck at the International dealer. Interesting sander discharge


----------



## MassHighway23

crazy88;1407884 said:


> some Colorado DOT stuff


Great pics! Love the black with the chains!


----------



## tbrownell

theholycow;1407907 said:


> Is that plow as far in front of the truck as it looks?


Looks to be a re-purposed road grader blade and lift linkage.


----------



## MassHighway23

snow;1407951 said:


> Another truck at the International dealer. Interesting sander discharge


Ya, you're right!


----------



## t800

*Finally got to PLOW!*

Fueling up after Finally getting to plow with this rig for the first time last week. (photo's taken 1-2-12) Not much snow to plow really, been Really SLOW in my area. (Geneva, NY). Only went out salting a few times prior to these photos so far this season. 40 today, up to 50 by Wednesday. Overtime is not lookin so good.
paul.


----------



## mercer_me

t800;1409189 said:


> Fueling up after Finally getting to plow with this rig for the first time last week. (photo's taken 1-2-12) Not much snow to plow really, been Really SLOW in my area. (Geneva, NY). Only went out salting a few times prior to these photos so far this season. 40 today, up to 50 by Wednesday. Overtime is not lookin so good.
> paul.


How are you liking the truck? Is it automatic or manual transmition?


----------



## mercer_me

I found this picture of this Western Star twin steer online. I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## t800

*New Trucks at Henderson*

Went to Henderson Truck Equipment in Watertown, NY today, and this is what I found. These are just a few of the plow truck chassis in the lot, waiting for their turn in the shop. The Red KW is headed to the town of Wirt, the yellow KW to Chautauqua County, and the red International to the Town of Tyre. Not sure where the rest are going.
paul.


----------



## t800

*2 More from Henderson*

Couple more shots from Henderson Truck Equipment today. The green Kenworth T470 is one of a pair of matching rigs being fitted inside the shop. The other is a shot of the latest batch of Mack's for New York State. They have 120 more of them to build for NYS in 2012!
paul.


----------



## t800

*New KW*



mercer_me;1409202 said:


> How are you liking the truck? Is it automatic or manual transmition?


Love it so far! Its an Allison 6 speed Auto. Thought I would miss the Roadranger in the old truck, But I Don't! ...lol... I'm real spoiled by this automatic. Thanks, paul.


----------



## mercer_me

t800;1409239 said:


> Love it so far! Its an Allison 6 speed Auto. Thought I would miss the Roadranger in the old truck, But I Don't! ...lol... I'm real spoiled by this automatic. Thanks, paul.


I have heard that a lot, guys think they won't like the automatics and they end up loving them.


----------



## Dan85

Great stuff Paul!! 

Looks like I'm going to have to make a pilgrimage to Watertown to see the Henderson shop. There are some great looking trucks up there. That yellow Western Star is going to make a sharp looking plow truck!

We have a white T470 at work with the plow prep package - it just looks so mean the way it sits up high!


----------



## lakeeffect

Dan85;1409270 said:


> Great stuff Paul!!
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to make a pilgrimage to Watertown to see the Henderson shop. There are some great looking trucks up there. That yellow Western Star is going to make a sharp looking plow truck!
> 
> We have a white T470 at work with the plow prep package - it just looks so mean the way it sits up high!


This is the place to come. This area is kind of the mecca of snowfighters.


----------



## Bones357

t800;1409232 said:


> Couple more shots from Henderson Truck Equipment today. The green Kenworth T470 is one of a pair of matching rigs being fitted inside the shop. The other is a shot of the latest batch of Mack's for New York State. They have 120 more of them to build for NYS in 2012!
> paul.


I love those NYSDOT Macks. They look mean!


----------



## Kuzanut

The wing and headgear look tiny on that Twin Steer Western Star.....


----------



## Len90

Bones357;1409527 said:


> I love those NYSDOT Macks. They look mean!


I do too. I had to take a trip out to Long Island last week and made sure to hunt down some NYSDOT trucks. Unfortunately most things were not fitted out but I was able to get the idea. It really is amazing to see how differently NYSDOT is from NJDOT when it comes to handling snow. It's a tough year for catching plows but it just means we all have to try harder

First up... I believe a 2002 S series with double wing set-up








Next is a 2007 Mack 6 wheeler with reversible plow. Only truck at this yard that had a plow mounted. This is probably one of my contenders if we do the plow calendar again this year








2010 Mack 10 wheeler with double wing set-up and reversible front blade. I was told that double wings are used only on the L.I.E








Finally a 2011 Mack which will wear the one way Henderson in front of it. Sorry about the sun...


----------



## Len90

Set 2 of 3 for now. I know this is not the best work but I really went all out to just get these pictures.

First is a 2010 ten wheel Mack double wing set-up with right hand wing mounted.








I think a 2003 S series with a very interesting spreader set-up. Anyone have any information on it?








Another six wheel Mack pulling out of the yard. Barely got the camera out in time for this one.


----------



## Len90

Set 3 of 3. The sun was really not cooperating as it left no angles for me to get any trucks. Plus I don't think I was supposed to be here but oops 

2007 Mack ten wheeler with one way and right hand wing








Another 2007 Mack Granite with one way and right hand wing. It was great to see a truck fully mounted up yet.








Lastly a 2005 International with almost a mirror image...









I hope you guys enjoy these pictures as it was an adventure just getting them!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1409860 said:


> Set 2 of 3 for now. I know this is not the best work but I really went all out to just get these pictures.
> 
> I think a 2003 S series with a very interesting spreader set-up. Anyone have any information on it?


I think the S-Series ended in '02. That spreader looks similar to some on NHDOT trucks, particularly a Sterling I saw yesterday, and I think it's a Viking-Cives Pro-Line. I never pay much attention to those dump/spreader bodies... I prefer a good old dump body with a V-Box spreader mounted inside.


----------



## MassHighway23

mercer_me;1409218 said:


> I found this picture of this Western Star twin steer online. I thought it was kinda cool.


That is sick!



t800;1409189 said:


> Fueling up after Finally getting to plow with this rig for the first time last week. (photo's taken 1-2-12) Not much snow to plow really, been Really SLOW in my area. (Geneva, NY). Only went out salting a few times prior to these photos so far this season. 40 today, up to 50 by Wednesday. Overtime is not lookin so good.
> paul.


Lovin' that rig!


t800;1409232 said:


> Couple more shots from Henderson Truck Equipment today. The green Kenworth T470 is one of a pair of matching rigs being fitted inside the shop. The other is a shot of the latest batch of Mack's for New York State. They have 120 more of them to build for NYS in 2012!
> paul.


love the NYSDOT!


----------



## Dan85

Nice work Len! Glad they let you into the garage and around the yard - those interior ones came out pretty good!


----------



## MassHighway23

Len90;1409851 said:


> I do too. I had to take a trip out to Long Island last week and made sure to hunt down some NYSDOT trucks. Unfortunately most things were not fitted out but I was able to get the idea. It really is amazing to see how differently NYSDOT is from NJDOT when it comes to handling snow. It's a tough year for catching plows but it just means we all have to try harder
> 
> Finally a 2011 Mack which will wear the one way Henderson in front of it. Sorry about the sun...


I've never seen the yellow stripes on the side of the one-way before.



Len90;1409863 said:


> Set 3 of 3. The sun was really not cooperating as it left no angles for me to get any trucks. Plus I don't think I was supposed to be here but oops
> Lastly a 2005 International with almost a mirror image...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys enjoy these pictures as it was an adventure just getting them!


And that arrow board on the back of the spreader, I aloso haven't seen before!


----------



## snow

Len90-


Nice shots. Just wondering if you happened to get any of pictures of the de-icer truck that was parked there? Saw it in the background of one of the photos of the Mack Granites. (in th background of first photo in set 2)


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Man i love those granites.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome Len!! There's no doubt NYS had and still has the best looking fleet in the US.


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1410007 said:


> Awesome Len!! There's no doubt NYS had and still has the best looking fleet in the US.


Agree!


----------



## Bones357

Great shots, Len! Thumbs Up

I like your choice for the calendar, but I really wish Henderson or NYSDOT (I don't know whose choice it was) was painting the front of those plows yellow. I think the yellow looks sharp!

From earlier in the thread:


----------



## BillyRgn

Bones357;1410040 said:


> Great shots, Len! Thumbs Up
> 
> I like your choice for the calendar, but I really wish Henderson or NYSDOT (I don't know whose choice it was) was painting the front of those plows yellow. I think the yellow looks sharp!
> 
> From earlier in the thread:


I'm kinda surprised they put the high wing towers on a single axle I would think with all the tandems they have it would be them and them only with with double wings with high towers, I also agree with you on painting the plow yellow


----------



## snow

Mass Pike Ford 6 wheeler at MHQ.


----------



## MassHighway23

snow;1410092 said:


> Mass Pike Ford 6 wheeler at MHQ.


Cool! Love the Pike trucks!


----------



## Dan85

Teitsworth has some good stuff this month.

4x4 Chevrolet C-70? Sure, Why not.

Source

'72 Oshkosh with a hitch

Source


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Oshkosh is killer!! Never seen one used as a tractor like that.


----------



## Len90

Winter Land Man;1409875 said:


> I think the S-Series ended in '02. That spreader looks similar to some on NHDOT trucks, particularly a Sterling I saw yesterday, and I think it's a Viking-Cives Pro-Line. I never pay much attention to those dump/spreader bodies... I prefer a good old dump body with a V-Box spreader mounted inside.


You probably are right on the year. I was just going by what looked like an 03 on the truck. Looks like that might be the body but still pretty rare and unique to see on a NYSDOT truck... i think.


Dan85;1409884 said:


> Nice work Len! Glad they let you into the garage and around the yard - those interior ones came out pretty good!


I got lucky at one yard where they quickly let me have a look in the garage. The guys were shocked to hear that NJ doesn't utilize wings for plowing!


MassHighway23;1409885 said:


> I've never seen the yellow stripes on the side of the one-way before.
> 
> And that arrow board on the back of the spreader, I aloso haven't seen before!


The yellow stripes on the side of the plow might be new for 2011 and up. That was their newest truck and the plow was not used to date. The arrow board might be due to the the DOT utilizing it as an attenuator truck as they do other things while waiting for snow. 


snow;1409910 said:


> Len90-
> 
> Nice shots. Just wondering if you happened to get any of pictures of the de-icer truck that was parked there? Saw it in the background of one of the photos of the Mack Granites. (in th background of first photo in set 2)


Thanks! I wish I did but it was on the far side of the lot and I was not supposed to be there. Sorry


----------



## Len90

H&HPropertyMait;1409957 said:


> Man i love those granites.


Me too!



Plow Chaser;1410007 said:


> Awesome Len!! There's no doubt NYS had and still has the best looking fleet in the US.


Thanks Ryan! I tried hard on that one day adventure. It really is a great looking fleet. A lot nicer, more modern, and way tougher than what I am used to seeing in NJ with the NJDOT being primarily 6 wheelers and no wings. 


Bones357;1410040 said:


> Great shots, Len! Thumbs Up
> 
> I like your choice for the calendar, but I really wish Henderson or NYSDOT (I don't know whose choice it was) was painting the front of those plows yellow. I think the yellow looks sharp!
> 
> From earlier in the thread:


Glad you like my calendar choice. The yellow looks sharp but the black looks pretty cool too, especially with all the yellow behind it. It also looks great with the black wheels.

Pretty nice to see an old Ford getting a second life with the liquid tank now.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I do wonder why they went with all black plow blades instead of the yellow ones. Out here in the Sierras, Caltrans runs all black blades too. It just looks funny.


----------



## vplow

snow;1399720 said:


> Some random pix
> 1. Snow removal on Greenwich Ave- Greenwich,CT
> 2. Old NYS Brockway
> 3. Somerville,NJ with a snow loader
> 4. Stamford,CT snow removal
> 5. Misc plow trucks in Jersey


Nice pics (although the front-discharge mixer with the NJDOT plow mounted is the sort of thing that makes me hate to admit I'm from Jersey)

Is that blue State of NY truck next to the Brock a Fleetstar? Any chance you've got a better view of it or a shot that shows more of it?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1410200 said:


> You probably are right on the year. I was just going by what looked like an 03 on the truck. Looks like that might be the body but still pretty rare and unique to see on a NYSDOT truck... i think.


Yeah, it's not common here in NH either. I've seen quite a bit of S-Series tandems with combination bodies, but not in the U-shape like the Viking-Cives. It seems like in the past decade, New Hampshire couldn't decide on the brands of trucks or plows they've got. They've still got International 4900s, International S2554's and S2574's, plus Sterlings and Freightliners. Plows range from Everest to Tenco to Viking-Cives to Henderson to Larochelle. They'd buy different brands at once. A lot of guys don't like the Freightliners. I have two friends who work for NHDOT and they don't like them a bit. They say they're noisy, have a lot of problems, etc. They've also said they think the newer Internationals seem like they don't have as much power as they used to with the S-Series. Most of the S-Series in NH are all tandem dumps, now.

I remember when I was a kid, they'd have International S1754 dumps (non CDL)... with Tenco one-way's and rear/mid-mount wings, Ford L8000's, a lot of which were equipped with double wings, L9000's on the major highways, and Mack tandem dumps as well, a lot with power-angle plows. The Mack's were the first to go. They used to have a lot of F250 pickups with Torwel Spreaders... now they've got many Chevy pickups, either with Torwel Spreaders or the Fisher poly-caster spreaders. Some Ford F350/F450/F550 dumps, but they're mostly in the bigger cities.

As for contractors, NH used to supply most of them with the Tenco one-way's and rear/mid-mount wings. Now they don't mind people bringing in their own stuff, or perhaps they just can't provide more plows. The guy that contracts the state road near me, he has an old L8000 with a Frink one-way and wing... with the old wing system iron going over the cab.


----------



## snow

vplow;1410261 said:


> Nice pics (although the front-discharge mixer with the NJDOT plow mounted is the sort of thing that makes me hate to admit I'm from Jersey)
> 
> Is that blue State of NY truck next to the Brock a Fleetstar? Any chance you've got a better view of it or a shot that shows more of it?


I do not have any photos of the truck next to the Brockway, the photo was in a friends photo book.


----------



## snow

Here are some misc. pix


----------



## Big Dog D

The second one down is town of Shrewsbury MA. the last one is Hopkinton, MA.


----------



## lfc387

Black on the rear of NYS plows is supposed to cut down on the sun glare.


----------



## snow

Some more misc mack plow trucks from mass


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dang, B-Model with a plow! Love it.


----------



## LunchBox

I was working on the south shore yesterday morning, while I was heading back up stuck in traffic I took a shot of McCourt's sander. Never knew they had anything like this. Sorry for the poor shot but I took it with my phone and had a state trooper next to me. However, I was willing to take one for the team here and try to get it


----------



## mercer_me

I'm going out plowing with my uncle today so, I will try to get some more pictures of his equipment.


----------



## Kuzanut

Had to rub it in huh?????? :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## theholycow

Missed a few good ones this morning (including a nice one with a wing plow going downhill in 4 inches of virgin snow), but caught these two.

The second one was shot freehand 180° from the direction I was looking/facing. What fluid is a sickly slightly bluish green in a truck like that? It left a stain down the center of the lane...


----------



## mercer_me

Since I'm board waiting for the snow, I figured I would post a pic. Since the passenger side step was all rotted out he had a new one built. This one should last a little longer than the last one.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Framingham Ma DPW*










I always drool when I go to Framingham and see there equipment. Saw this last Summer in Downtown sitting in traffic. Its a 2010 Ford F-350 Super duty with a sick service body. The thing even has lights that extend in the air for night work.


----------



## melldog55

Where are these pics taken. And probably Calcium/Mag choloride


----------



## melldog55

Where are those pics taken. And probably Mag/Calcium Chloride


----------



## theholycow

My pics were near Worcester MA.

The stain wasn't any kind of de-icer...or if it was, it wasn't spread properly (just a 1 foot swath down the center of the lane) and wasn't working where it did land.


----------



## snow

theholycow-

Just wondering if you happened to see a name on the truck in the first picture. Almost looks like one of the trucks that belongs to Don Hoenig/D&D Trucking from Thompson,CT.


----------



## snow

Here are some pix from the CT DOT shed on RT 15 near I-91.


----------



## snow

Some more pix


----------



## theholycow

snow;1412341 said:


> theholycow-
> 
> Just wondering if you happened to see a name on the truck in the first picture. Almost looks like one of the trucks that belongs to Don Hoenig/D&D Trucking from Thompson,CT.


I didn't notice, but I am pretty sure it belongs to the MA DOT North Oxford garage.


----------



## Dan85

Good shots guys!

Few Freightliners from Chicago
SOURCE


----------



## melldog55

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MONROE-STAI...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item35b877d539

Figured you Guys would Get a kick out of this one, check it out.


----------



## RIDOT87

Hey guys new to the site, been seeing some great pictures being posted so I finally decided to become a member. I work for the RIDOT. Figured I'd put some pictures up of the plowtruck I use. More will follow soon when my camera starts working again!


----------



## VolvoL60F

This was from today. Finally Maine got some serious snow! Was able to take a pic as he was driving by.


----------



## MassHighway23

RIDOT87;1412554 said:


> Hey guys new to the site, been seeing some great pictures being posted so I finally decided to become a member. I work for the RIDOT. Figured I'd put some pictures up of the plowtruck I use. More will follow soon when my camera starts working again!


Welcome!


VolvoL60F;1412575 said:


> This was from today. Finally Maine got some serious snow! Was able to take a pic as he was driving by.
> Great Pic!





Dan85;1412395 said:


> Good shots guys!
> 
> Few Freightliners from Chicago
> SOURCE
> Sick!





snow;1412349 said:


> Some more pix


It almost looks like the bucket truck arm is coming out of the dump truck!


----------



## MassHighway23

This is all I got. It's a MassDOT Contractor sanding ot in our two inch over night storm two nights ago.


----------



## MassHighway23

theholycow;1412358 said:


> I didn't notice, but I am pretty sure it belongs to the MA DOT North Oxford garage.


Really, It doesn't really look like MassDOT with the orange.


----------



## snow

RIDOT87;1412554 said:


> Hey guys new to the site, been seeing some great pictures being posted so I finally decided to become a member. I work for the RIDOT. Figured I'd put some pictures up of the plowtruck I use. More will follow soon when my camera starts working again!


Thats a nice setup. Theres a guy whos a sub for Mass who runs a similar combo


----------



## RIDOT87

Thanks Masshighway and Snow for the welcoming! Due to our LACK of snow here in RI we haven't put the plows on any of our trucks in our division yet except for our wing truck and our bridge truck (tanker) I'll try to get some good pics up eventually but the way we're going right now we're lucky if we get called in for icy spots. Not so much of a bad thing for the taxpayers but getting straight checks after a while only gets you so far


----------



## BillyRgn

Snow geat ctdot shots, I've been trying to get some my self but with no snow I don't know if that is gonna happen any time soon


----------



## MassHighway23

Kuzanut;1412045 said:


> Had to rub it in huh?????? :crying::crying::crying:


I know, right! I need snow!


----------



## theholycow

RIDOT87;1412554 said:


> Hey guys new to the site, been seeing some great pictures being posted so I finally decided to become a member. I work for the RIDOT. Figured I'd put some pictures up of the plowtruck I use. More will follow soon when my camera starts working again!


Welcome. What garage do you work out of?



MassHighway23;1412601 said:


> Really, It doesn't really look like MassDOT with the orange.


Yeah, I don't know why I thought I've seen a bunch of orange single rear wheel trucks like that in the North Oxford yard, but driving by today everything in there was yellow.


----------



## Willman940

snow;1412349 said:


> some more pix


**** yea dumptruck/cherrypicker combo!


----------



## matteo30

The contractor who runs out of that pit runs orange trucks, the one pictured is one of his.


----------



## snow

Heres some mass pike/dot pix. Never really seen any pix of the Macks before, almost looks like an old NYS Thruway truck.


----------



## mercer_me

Hear are a couple pictures my uncle's 1991 Ford L9000 while he loads it with sand from yesterday.


----------



## MassHighway23

snow;1412817 said:


> Heres some mass pike/dot pix. Never really seen any pix of the Macks before, almost looks like an old NYS Thruway truck.


Loving the lod pics!


----------



## RIDOT87

theholycow;1412729 said:


> Welcome. What garage do you work out of?
> 
> Hey holycow, I work out of the Portsmouth garage. Really good group of guys and a good mix of bridges/highway/roads.


----------



## DareDog

Town of Vernon 2009 Mach 4x4 its a beast!

lucky me it plows my road now


----------



## Jelinek61

Two City of Grand Rapids plows. A newer international 6 wheeler with underbody scraper and insert V-box spreader. Also a 6 axle paystar flowboy that they use as a salt truck. Sorry about the cars in the pictures....


----------



## tailboardtech

brand new pendot truck and the Harrisburg farm show doesn't even have a 1000 miles on it yet and they even let me ogle over the inside too, gladhill wing/ hitch, flink spreader and a valk front plow, 2011 international chassis. sorry about the screwball in the middle of the photo he was drooling over a john Deere M that was beside it. i yelled at him to move and he just stood thereand started telling me a story, don't ya just love it when your father gets old and the battery dies in his hearing aid.


----------



## snow

Some misc pix.

1/2 State of Maine Ford Snowblower
3. State of Maine Mack DM600 plow truck
4. Town of Framingham,MA (found online)
5. Oshkosh plow truck in downtown Boston (found online)


----------



## lakeeffect

Couple from today, a NYSDOT plow and a Town of Watertown Paystar that rolled over


----------



## Dan85

mercer_me;1413087 said:


> Hear are a couple pictures my uncle's 1991 Ford L9000 while he loads it with sand from yesterday.


Those are some calendar quality photos - nice shots!


----------



## LunchBox

MassHighway23;1412599 said:


> This is all I got. It's a MassDOT Contractor sanding ot in our two inch over night storm two nights ago.
> 
> View attachment 108013


Not to be a know it all ball buster, but that must be a town guy because MassDot requires calcium tanks for their contractors.


----------



## MassHighway23

LunchBox;1413790 said:


> Not to be a know it all ball buster, but that must be a town guy because MassDot requires calcium tanks for their contractors.


Nope, he's from the state, Fred Nava Contracting.


----------



## MassHighway23

Awesome pics everyone! Lovin the old pics and the 6- axle paystar!


----------



## Dan85

Have a few photos from the storm; here is one from Buffalo. Hopefully I will have more later on!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1414270 said:


> Have a few photos from the storm; here is one from Buffalo. Hopefully I will have more later on!


Nice Pic! Love the Sterling!


----------



## iamhere

Check this thing out, the weirdest snow plow I've ever seen


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1414451 said:


> Nice Pic! Love the Sterling!


Thanks, Sterling is about what 80% of the fleet is. Though they did get a new Peterbilt tandem, can't wait to see that out in action!



iamhere;1414496 said:


> Check this thing out, the weirdest snow plow I've ever seen


Definitely an interesting way to move snow.

Here is a video that came up in the related tab - the New Holland looks absolutely awesome. Again though, probably not the most efficient setup.


----------



## RIDOT87

At least Buffalo is getting snow! Still nothing in good ol' Lil' Rhody! Remaining hopeful as the plow is itching to get used! got it freshly painted this year and new hydraulic lines! Dang I still got the same blades from last year in February? I don't know but either way its getting old! This weather is more like October than January.


----------



## Dan85

Last shots from the storm, nothing spectacular since I was concentrating more on keeping my own lots clean!






























RIDOT87;1414615 said:


> At least Buffalo is getting snow! Still nothing in good ol' Lil' Rhody! Remaining hopeful as the plow is itching to get used! got it freshly painted this year and new hydraulic lines! Dang I still got the same blades from last year in February? I don't know but either way its getting old! This weather is more like October than January.


It's supposed to rain next week, so this might be some short lived snow! Welcome to the site/thread. Always great to have Highway guys posting in here - they always have the best access!


----------



## iamhere

Dan85;1414563 said:


> Thanks, Sterling is about what 80% of the fleet is. Though they did get a new Peterbilt tandem, can't wait to see that out in action!
> 
> Definitely an interesting way to move snow.
> 
> Here is a video that came up in the related tab - the New Holland looks absolutely awesome. Again though, probably not the most efficient setup.


For light snow and the final clean up like they are doing there it's probably better than a plow.


----------



## lakeeffect

Couple of City of Watertown 4x4 Macks after storm, one in for service. Vohl/RPMtech blower cleaning up streets


----------



## risin187

*new wing peterbilt*

Hey Dan, that wing covers from bailey to city line seneca st to south park. He works 1st shift:waving:


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Watertown RD is sick!! Do they run all their plows without spreaders??


----------



## Dan85

risin187;1414797 said:


> Hey Dan, that wing covers from bailey to city line seneca st to south park. He works 1st shift:waving:


Thanks for the info Risin! That's a little south of my plowing territory, but maybe one day I can catch it in action.

I take it you work for the city? I know the news was talking about how you guys got a couple new trucks this year- I assume the Pete is one of them? (I haven't seen it around before)


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;1414917 said:


> That Watertown RD is sick!! Do they run all their plows without spreaders??


Yes, all are set up like that, have a couple sanders with just reversible blades for daytime plowing, all the big plows are 4x4 short wheelbase, Macks, Paystars and Western Stars all with belly scrapers, one ways and some single wing, some double wingers.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1414642 said:


> Last shots from the storm, nothing spectacular since I was concentrating more on keeping my own lots clean!
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86/Future_Texan/Heavy%20Equipment/DSC_3076copy.[/QUOTE]
> That first pic is great!


----------



## snow

lakeeffect-


Nice shots. Rare to see an AWD Mack RD. Watertown has some nice plow equipment


----------



## risin187

*there's 2 of them*

Dan they bought 5, 2 of them wings and 3 garbage trucks
Ya I drive been there 11yrs I'm on the garbage side now but we can bid on either side, it goes november 3rd -april 5 th


----------



## 2004F550

CT DOT Litchfield yard Workstar winger and Town of Litchfield Paystar


----------



## WingPlow

i didnt know Litchfield still ran that old Paystar..

i wonder if they still have the single axle all wheel drive one ???


----------



## 2004F550

hmm I'm not sure, I think I might have seen the truck your talking about last year on the road but I'm not positive, still trying to catch a glimpse of the 120 set up but nothing yet


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

My ex-dot truck


----------



## 2004F550

nice, looks good all cleaned up and painted


----------



## snow

Pix of an ex dpw truck now in a private collection


----------



## MassHighway23

IDOCTORTREES;1415831 said:


> My ex-dot truck


That thing is sick!


----------



## snow

Ex Mass Highway FWD/SnoGo blower


----------



## MassHighway23

snow;1415851 said:


> Ex Mass Highway FWD/SnoGo blower


That is Awesome!


----------



## Bones357

Here's a video I shot from Friday night/Saturday morning's storm of a pair of PennDOT Workstars working SR 290:





I have another, but I'm having trouble getting it off my iPhone.


----------



## Plow Boss

I think one barn burns down every winter
http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/sto...uipment-destroyed/ZToOAwzRZ0q8drgeM0ZkDA.cspx


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is another Watertown NY Paystar 4x4


----------



## LunchBox

IDOCTORTREES;1415831 said:


> My ex-dot truck


How bout a shot of the wing set up?


----------



## Bones357

2nd video of PennDOT Workstars clearing SR 290:






Sorry for the quality of the video. The combination of those new LED lights, the blowing snow, and crappy windshield wipers made it a challenge to shoot.


----------



## man4054

Was in West New York today and found these two old Port Authority Trucks


----------



## Bones357

I've been surfing Youtube and found a couple more PennDOT videos. I don't remember seeing them before, but if they were previously posted, I apologize.

This one is pretty new. It features a brand new Workstar and a rusty Mack RM hooking up to an equally rusty Valk plow:






And here's one that features a Granite with expressway plow:


----------



## snow

Bones357;1416601 said:


> I've been surfing Youtube and found a couple more PennDOT videos. I don't remember seeing them before, but if they were previously posted, I apologize.
> 
> This one is pretty new. It features a brand new Workstar and a rusty Mack RM hooking up to an equally rusty Valk plow:


The Mack is an RD, the RM's are all wheel drive with a steel nose on them.


----------



## Kwagman

Harrison, NY DPW


----------



## Bones357

snow;1416625 said:


> The Mack is an RD, the RM's are all wheel drive with a steel nose on them.


Thanks! I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## snow

I wasn't trying to be a ball buster. PlowChaser sent me this photo of an Ex-PA RM 10 wheeler a while ago, i figured maybe they still had some in use.


----------



## Bones357

snow;1416739 said:


> I wasn't trying to be a ball buster. PlowChaser sent me this photo of an Ex-PA RM 10 wheeler a while ago, i figured maybe they still had some in use.


No problem whatsoever, snow! I didn't take it that way at all.

Just to show you how uneducated I am on the models, I thought "RM" stood for "R Model". I didn't even realize there was a difference.

Like I said, I have a lot to learn. But this learning is FUN!Thumbs Up

ETA: That's one of the first cage-style wing hitches I've seen on a PennDOT truck. I'm guessing it's pretty old. The rest of the front hitch looks typical.


----------



## RIDOT87

Dan85;1414642 said:


> Last shots from the storm, nothing spectacular since I was concentrating more on keeping my own lots clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to rain next week, so this might be some short lived snow! Welcome to the site/thread. Always great to have Highway guys posting in here - they always have the best access!


Hey Dan thanks for the welcome! Supposedly we're supposed to get 1-3" early tomorrow am but 90% chance its going to be rain. Hey though, you never know with this northeast weather though! I'll try to get some good pics of our RIDOT trucks once we get plows on ( if ever! ) Most of our trucks are International 2554's from 98,99, and 2000. We got 2 sterlings in our garage, 4 New Mack Granites and 1 Mack Granite 10 wheeler with wing, we also have 2 International tankers with plows to put mag chloride down on bridges and we have a brand new Volvo six wheeler!


----------



## Len90

man4054;1416274 said:


> Was in West New York today and found these two old Port Authority Trucks


Any idea on the old Port Authority fleet number for the second Oshkosh. I might have shots of that from when it was with the PA of NY/NJ. The first one was definitely an airport truck and the second one most likely plowed for one of the bridges or tunnels.


----------



## melldog55

@RIDOT87. No Mack RD double wingers, we have one of those and 3 mack winger tandems.


----------



## RIDOT87

Heres some photos of the trucks at our garage after the 3" we had this morning.


----------



## MassHighway23

RIDOT87;1418562 said:


> Heres some photos of the trucks at our garage after the 3" we had this morning.


Awesome pics! Love the Granite and the pick-up with the blue!


----------



## tailboardtech

looks like its time to get the new guys to break out the paint brush on the building


----------



## Bones357

RIDOT,

Those are interesting deflectors on the Viking plows. Are those custom fabricated?


----------



## Dan85

Couple from my way into work this morning. I really want a photo of three trucks clearing the road, this is the second time in several days I have seen three running together, but I was only able to get my camera out once. I guess I need to be on the other side of the road to get a better shot - I knew I should have pulled into the gas station to get a coffee!

Hopefully you guys aren't sick of NYSDOT yet - I swear I'm actively trying to find other trucks to photograph!










Find the Plow!


----------



## Len90

Nice job Dan! I don't think anyone can ever get tired of NYS DOT. They are one of the best and have a great looking fleet. 

BTW: I finally saw an NJ DOT truck with a wing plow mounted. I have seen trucks capable of running wings but never mounted up with one. I'll post a picture later tonight when I get home...


----------



## RIDOT87

tailboardtech;1418676 said:


> looks like its time to get the new guys to break out the paint brush on the building


Hahaha! Well, we're getting a new building in 3 years. Plus this building needs A LOT more than a paint job! One of the senior guys said it used to be a peach tree barn back in the 20's and 30's.


----------



## RIDOT87

Bones357;1419118 said:


> RIDOT,
> 
> Those are interesting deflectors on the Viking plows. Are those custom fabricated?


Yes those are custom deflectors. Apparently that was one of the deals that was included with Viking Cives getting the bid for all the plows for the internationals, sterlings, and volvos.


----------



## RIDOT87

Here's our old fleet of 88 Macks with wings sitting in the back waiting to get sold


----------



## snow

RIDOT87;1419842 said:


> Here's our old fleet of 88 Macks with wings sitting in the back waiting to get sold


Not bad for 24 years of plowing/salting. They don't make em like they used to


----------



## matredsoxfan

Multiple chances of snow in southern New England this week. 1-3" of snow expected tomorrow night and the potential for 3-6" or more is expected for Saturday. Finally I can get some pictures of plow trucks.


----------



## Len90

Well here's what I caught earlier today. Despite there being no snow in NJ up to this point and signs of just salting events this truck was all hooked up. First time I have seen a Work Star in NJ DOT colors as well.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Portland Public Works


----------



## MassHighway23

VolvoL60F;1420486 said:


> Portland Public Works


Nice pics Love the last one


----------



## jegolopolli

Not pictures but thought it was kinda cool


----------



## Jelinek61

City of Kentwood DPW

International and Sterling.....Sorry for the small pics. I had to crop them because they were taken while driving and they weren't to centered.....


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1419728 said:


> Hopefully you guys aren't sick of NYSDOT yet


Don't worry, Dan. That's impossible!



>


Nice to see the yellow on the front of those Henderson plows. They look much better than the all black ones.


----------



## Bones357

Okay, I'm embarrassed that I need help with this one, but you guys are going to have to identify this truck for me. It's a PennDOT truck I caught at a gas station tonight:

















I also have a short video of it pulling out of the gas station that I'll post once I get it downloaded.

ETA: I think I got it...Westernstar? Don't see many of these!


----------



## Len90

Bones357;1421915 said:


> Okay, I'm embarrassed that I need help with this one, but you guys are going to have to identify this truck for me. It's a PennDOT truck I caught at a gas station tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a short video of it pulling out of the gas station that I'll post once I get it downloaded.
> 
> ETA: I think I got it...Westernstar? Don't see many of these!


That would be correct, its a Western Star. I honestly only heard about 2 of those which were bought over a year ago.. Maybe two. They have J&J bodies and were supposed to be pretty good. Don't think we ever saw pictures of one actually in service before. Great catch


----------



## Bones357

Well, I saw it parked the other day at the maintenance shed on Rt. 20. I'll have to head over there on a nice day and get some better pics of it.

That shed on Rt. 20 has a good mix....New Internationals, a couple Sterlings, some Macks (including a monster tri-axle) and that Western Star.


----------



## MassHighway23

Bones357;1421915 said:


> Okay, I'm embarrassed that I need help with this one, but you guys are going to have to identify this truck for me. It's a PennDOT truck I caught at a gas station tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a short video of it pulling out of the gas station that I'll post once I get it downloaded.
> 
> ETA: I think I got it...Westernstar? Don't see many of these!


Nice Iove the western stars!


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Snow Plows*

With 2" falling last night and another 3-5" on the way I could finally get some pictures of snow plows.










The first is a Ford F-250 Pickup with a snow plow










The Second is a International 7400 with a Highlander Sander


----------



## matredsoxfan

*More Waltham DPW*










Another of the International 7400 with Highlander Sander & Plow Frame.










The last one is this International 7400 with a Snow Plow.


----------



## jegolopolli

Another interesting video:






This shows real time plow locations for Chicago:

http://www.cityofchicago.org/content/city/en/depts/mayor/iframe/plow_tracker.html


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1421915 said:


> Okay, I'm embarrassed that I need help with this one, but you guys are going to have to identify this truck for me. It's a PennDOT truck I caught at a gas station tonight:


Nice Find! I don't think I have ever seen a Penn Dot Western Star on this thread before - just a lot of Macks and Internationals. Great find Bones. I wish NY had a few oddballs rolling around in the DOT or Thruway Authority to make it a little more interesting.

Thruway Authority turning around downtown. You can see the dinky little lights they're running. Warning lights need symmetry!










Few blurry ones from last night. Tough to get good handheld night shots.


----------



## melldog55

__
https://flic.kr/p/6733028147
 Thought You guys would like this Macks Getting loaded @ RIDOT facility Belleville and the Double Wing RD.


----------



## dooleycorp

the pitures are cool guys,keep sending


----------



## Plow Chaser

That PennDot Western Star is bad!!! As much as PennDot and Mack went hand in hand, I'm liking the variation lately.


----------



## MassHighway23

matredsoxfan;1422500 said:


> With 2" falling last night and another 3-5" on the way I could finally get some pictures of snow plows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is a Ford F-250 Pickup with a snow plow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Second is a International 7400 with a Highlander Sander


Me too!!!!!! I just got some pics at the MassDOT yard, and I'm planning to get some more later. I'll post them up tonight.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1422615 said:


> Nice Find! I don't think I have ever seen a Penn Dot Western Star on this thread before - just a lot of Macks and Internationals. Great find Bones. I wish NY had a few oddballs rolling around in the DOT or Thruway Authority to make it a little more interesting.
> 
> Thruway Authority turning around downtown. You can see the dinky little lights they're running. Warning lights need symmetry!


That is a nice shot!


----------



## Dan85

So close. So very close.










If that sign goes missing, it wasn't me....










How do you like your S-series; full cage or no cage?










Would have had all four, but the last guy got stuck at the light.


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1423216 said:


> Me too!!!!!! I just got some pics at the MassDOT yard, and I'm planning to get some more later. I'll post them up tonight.


Good deal, can't wait to see what you guys got now that you finally have some snow!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1423289 said:


> So close. So very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that sign goes missing, it wasn't me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like your S-series; full cage or no cage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have had all four, but the last guy got stuck at the light.


Wow! awesome shots! I kinda' like the full cage on the S- series.


Dan85;1423290 said:


> Good deal, can't wait to see what you guys got now that you finally have some snow!


I'll post them in a littlw while very succesful day "plowchasing"!


----------



## LunchBox

Waiting for the salt to do it's work.


----------



## Len90

Dan, I'll take the full cage. Not really many of those left in the NYS DOT fleet. That is one thing I couldn't find in my searches.

FINALLY we got some snow. Lots of trucks were out but way too much salt was on the roads to always get amazing shots. Still managed to get a lot and will have some up soon.


----------



## matredsoxfan

Did a lot of plow chasing today. Will post photos soon.


----------



## theholycow

Didn't get a photo, but the town sent a Ford F-series dumper to my road and the trip springs were removed, leaving the plow dangling in a tripped condition. Any guesses why?


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Finally Some Snow Plows!!*

The First is the same Ford F-250 from Yesterday










The Next is a old International










That Ford F-250 Pickup again


----------



## LunchBox

Heres some more from today. I went "plow chasing" before I got called out.

Oshkosh WT plowing I95










MassDot Freight-Shakah










This last one if of a guy two guys I know, great guys the front truck is a Autocar


----------



## iamhere

LunchBox;1423982 said:


> Heres some more from today. I went "plow chasing" before I got called out.
> 
> Oshkosh WT plowing I95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MassDot Freight-Shakah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one if of a guy two guys I know, great guys the front truck is a Autocar


Yeah ATK should have his first video of the season up in a day or two


----------



## Len90

Two sets quickly done for tonight.... both of NJDOT.

First, a GMC Top Kick heading out Thursday night to presalt for the clipper that never came. 









Second, an early 2000's Sterling hooked up and waiting for the storm to come









Finally, a line-up of older International 4900's and GMC Top Kicks sit mounted up and waiting for the storm to come.


----------



## Len90

Second set for the night.

First up is a GMC Top Kick clearing out the center cross-hatched area. 









Kind of tough to see but the front truck is a 10 wheeler International S with right hand wing capability. The back truck is a GMC Top Kick also with wing ability. Really wish NJ would utilize wing plowing in the future. 









Last is a GMC Top Kick that was salting down the road again and clearing up anything not done.


----------



## automoto

lunchbox is that TruckerATK in the autocar?


----------



## LunchBox

automoto;1424093 said:


> lunchbox is that TruckerATK in the autocar?


Yeah thats Andy's A-Car









I haven't talked to him since the storm but I'm sure he'll make the first plowing series video real soon.


----------



## mdb landscaping

Heres a shot I took of the CT DOT in Glastonbury. One of the older IH's around.


----------



## DareDog

plow chasing again! Good Old NYS DOT!


----------



## DareDog

Oneida County!


----------



## DareDog

Oneida County!


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1424081 said:


> Kind of tough to see but the front truck is a 10 wheeler International S with right hand wing capability. The back truck is a GMC Top Kick also with wing ability. Really wish NJ would utilize wing plowing in the future.


I don't understand why more states don't use wings. In Maine you never see a plow truck with out a wing. Even 1 tons and F-450 and F-550 size trucks have wings on them if they are plowing roads.


----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich Highway Dept


----------



## snow

Some more Greenwich Highway Pix


----------



## Dan85

Great Photos Guys!! 

Dare - nice to see Oneida County Plows! Great find. Glad to see you got to use your sled too!


----------



## WingPlow

snow;1424397 said:


> Town of Greenwich Highway Dept


those pics cant be from this year....we havent had nearly enough to snow
to run chains


----------



## matredsoxfan

*More Waltham DPW From Storm*

Truck #35 a 2011 International Workstar from Taylor & Lloyd of Bedford Ma


----------



## snow

WingPlow;1424595 said:


> those pics cant be from this year....we havent had nearly enough to snow
> to run chains


Pix were taken today, thats how they roll.


----------



## LunchBox

mercer_me;1424218 said:


> I don't understand why more states don't use wings. In Maine you never see a plow truck with out a wing. Even 1 tons and F-450 and F-550 size trucks have wings on them if they are plowing roads.


For one there is much less traffic in Maine then there is in many other states. Also Maine gets a hell of a lot more snow then many other states, so you guys need the bigger AWD wing trucks.


----------



## MassHighway23

I guess NYC is in the process of making a similar website to Chicago, tracking plows...
http://www.newsday.com/news/new-york/nyers-to-track-snow-plows-online-1.3470426


----------



## snow

Found 2 more pix from today


----------



## Kwagman

Rye, NY DPW


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## MassHighway23

Kwagman;1425129 said:


>


Wow! Those are calendar worthy!


----------



## Len90

Awesome shots everyone. We might not have gotten much snow from this storm but we were very opportunistic!



LunchBox;1424863 said:


> For one there is much less traffic in Maine then there is in many other states. Also Maine gets a hell of a lot more snow then many other states, so you guys need the bigger AWD wing trucks.


I honestly think it all comes down to politics in this state. The towns claim that there would not be enough roads wide enough to justify wings, my county has VERY few trucks with right hand wings, and the state I've only seen one truck ever having the wing plow hooked up. The state could very easily deploy winged trucks on many roads but whatever.

If you think about it NYSDOT and NY Thruway use wings and have a ton of traffic. Long Island NY sees about the same amount of snow as most of NJ and the NYS DOT plows with wings there...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Whos is that?*



dlnimsy;1407582 said:


> One more. All LED lights and plenty of chrome.


Hey,
Long time, whos running the pimped out Oshkosh?


----------



## Big Dog D

Len90;1425476 said:


> Awesome shots everyone. We might not have gotten much snow from this storm but we were very opportunistic!
> 
> I honestly think it all comes down to politics in this state. The towns claim that there would not be enough roads wide enough to justify wings, my county has VERY few trucks with right hand wings, and the state I've only seen one truck ever having the wing plow hooked up. The state could very easily deploy winged trucks on many roads but whatever.
> 
> If you think about it NYSDOT and NY Thruway use wings and have a ton of traffic. Long Island NY sees about the same amount of snow as most of NJ and the NYS DOT plows with wings there...


The biggest limiting factor in my opinion is what type of drivers are available. You need skilled confident drivers to run the wing plows and not every town or state hwy plow jockey is a prime candidate to run something that will clear a 16 ft. +/- swath everywhere it goes.


----------



## BillyRgn

Big Dog D;1425877 said:


> The biggest limiting factor in my opinion is what type of drivers are available. You need skilled confident drivers to run the wing plows and not every town or state hwy plow jockey is a prime candidate to run something that will clear a 16 ft. +/- swath everywhere it goes.


Also I know a lot of places the unions are against wings, they view wings as a potential loss of jobs, some states and county's have terms in there contracts that if you are gonna run a wing there has to be two people in the truck for "safety reasons" other wise no wing


----------



## vplow

WingPlow;1424595 said:


> those pics cant be from this year....we havent had nearly enough to snow
> to run chains


Chains can be as much about icy hills as they are about pushing big snow. Just sayin'.


----------



## LunchBox

In MA the politicians want the use of wing trucks on just about every contractors sander. For the most part, within 50 miles of Boston, we don not get enough snow, the roads are too rough and curvy, and it is near impossible to find a competent driver to plow with a wing plow. Now I am not against wings at all, all I'm saying is that in our area wings are not absolutely necessary and sometimes dangerous.


----------



## Oshkosh

Wings for Mass DOT are pretty much a done deal.Put one on or loose your spot next season.
Our section alone is going from 45 main line trucks to 21 next season, there will be many unhappy contractors.
As a matter of fact they want winged combo units and they will take first priority, even if they dont have an assigned spreading route.
Guys dont have to like it but the writting is on the wall and Mass DOT is acting on it.


----------



## DareDog

sorry about the camera moving and shaking...im good at taking videos with a video camera this was with my Kodak point and shoot.


----------



## Bones357

DareDog;1424158 said:


> plow chasing again! Good Old NYS DOT!


I dig the reflective diamonds on the rubber deflector and (of course) the yellow plow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I like this whole discussion on wings but it makes me laugh about the unions. Taking jobs away by having a wing. What about being efficient and getting the snow off the road before rush hour? Even if you had a truck with a front blade and a wing and put 2 guys in the truck, it's still more efficient than running 2 trucks and burning twice the fuel. 

No after living in 2 opposite parts of the country and seeing how snow removal is done with or without wings I see a lot of diffences due to topography and snowfall amounts. In upstate NY I never once saw a plow with 1 or 2 wings on it. Only in the smaller villages and in the city limits did I see a truck without a wing. NYSDOT would send out 3 trucks to clear a 2 lane road edge to edge. And the towns would clear the whole road in one swath with a double winger. Now here out west in the Sierras you see very little wings. Too much danger running a winged truck over a 7500' summit in Lake Tahoe. Plus the roadways are pretty narrow and windy and a wing wouldn't work. And the snow is so heavy up here that a wing would more than likely offset the truck. However up on I-80, you will see wings on trucks, graders too. More room, more wide open plowing.

I've always scratched my head though when I see a photo of about 9-10 plow trucks trying to clear a 3 lane road.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Check out this bad Mack RD 6x6!!


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1426479 said:


> Wings for Mass DOT are pretty much a done deal.Put one on or loose your spot next season.
> Our section alone is going from 45 main line trucks to 21 next season, there will be many unhappy contractors.
> As a matter of fact they want winged combo units and they will take first priority, even if they dont have an assigned spreading route.
> Guys dont have to like it but the writting is on the wall and Mass DOT is acting on it.


Thats inevitable. However I was just stating how wings can't be used on some roads, I did not want to open the MassDot wing plow can of worms.


----------



## dlnimsy

Oshkosh;1425496 said:


> Hey,
> Long time, whos running the pimped out Oshkosh?


back to being a flatlander? dont know the owner but he runs it out of the revere pit.


----------



## dlnimsy

*mass hway guys on 1-21-12*

a few different trucks from my pit and down the road from apache pass.


----------



## dlnimsy

our crew during the storm.


----------



## dlnimsy

nhdot on rt 125 in barrington nh last week. taken from the cab of a mack ch. Dont take photos and drive at the same time.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I missed the $$*



dlnimsy;1428415 said:


> back to being a flatlander? dont know the owner but he runs it out of the revere pit.


There is something to be said for plowing the notches (fun) but after six years up north I missed the $$ down here in the flat lands. 
It isnt great anywhere but it really isnt great up north...
Great shots of the local trucks...


----------



## Oshkosh

*No can of worms*



LunchBox;1428411 said:


> Thats inevitable. However I was just stating how wings can't be used on some roads, I did not want to open the MassDot wing plow can of worms.


No can of worms it is what it is.Someone in Mass DOT actually smartened up..
That being said I agree 100% there are many roads wings are not practical on...Most of route 127 Beverly to Gloucester in my section for example.


----------



## granitefan713

Great shots guys! Keep 'em coming!

Here are a few more of some PA trucks.

PA Turnpike Granites

























Lackawanna County Kenworth C500


----------



## mdb landscaping

Thats a nice looking kenworth


----------



## dlnimsy

a few from last year.never know what i'll be driving.


----------



## dlnimsy

these two belong to a friend of mine, had to put the pete in for perspective.the sander is just as nice as the pete. sorry no plow on the tractor.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice rides*



dlnimsy;1429977 said:


> these two belong to a friend of mine, had to put the pete in for perspective.the sander is just as nice as the pete. sorry no plow on the tractor.


We need a month like in your photo....Maybe we will get buried in Feb.


----------



## Oshkosh

*My ride last season*

My ride the last three seasons...


----------



## dlnimsy

Oshkosh;1429988 said:


> My ride the last three seasons...


what do ya have this year?


----------



## Oshkosh

*One of my rides this season*

Out in the Lil Mack this past storm...


----------



## Oshkosh

*And some of these...*

I am do'er of all.lol Depending on what is needed...A few other Macks in the Fleet also...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Think about this.....*

Three trucks ,"over 66 lane miles" in snow country between three different ski areas and two notches.


----------



## Jelinek61

A Berrien County Road Commission Sterling w/ an underbody scraper and patrol wing at the local Cummins Dealer.


----------



## Bones357

granitefan713;1429055 said:


> Great shots guys! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Here are a few more of some PA trucks.
> 
> PA Turnpike Granites


I really like the Turnpike trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1430010 said:


> I am do'er of all.lol Depending on what is needed...A few other Macks in the Fleet also...


Nice looking Fords. What do they have for engines and transmitions?


----------



## Oshkosh

*Fords*



mercer_me;1430269 said:


> Nice looking Fords. What do they have for engines and transmitions?


They are actually ex Mass Highway trucks,there are three of them (2 chaise mounts and a dump with slide in ,all wings and p/a fronts) The have Cummins 8.3's and Allison autos.
All three under 40,000 miles.
There are two Mack wheelers and a six wheeler also...


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1430283 said:


> They are actually ex Mass Highway trucks,there are three of them (2 chaise mounts and a dump with slide in ,all wings and p/a fronts) The have Cummins 8.3's and Allison autos.
> All three under 40,000 miles.


How do you like the automatic transmitions?


----------



## Oshkosh

*A little*



mercer_me;1430310 said:


> How do you like the automatic transmitions?


A little doggie with the 8.3 but they are nice to plow with...


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1430315 said:


> A little doggie with the 8.3 but they are nice to plow with...


They must be really nice when you are cleaning out the corners.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Pushing back*



mercer_me;1430329 said:


> They must be really nice when you are cleaning out the corners.


Autos are great when using the wing in general, can stand right up and give your wing 100% of the attention it deserves..
I've run big block diesels with autos pushing back and shelving and the auto makes it nice.
Throw in a very long shift 24 + hours and the auto is nice then also...lol


----------



## snow

Town of Fairfield,CT


----------



## snow

a few more shots


----------



## mercer_me

That first Ford looks real good and the other one looks a little rough but not to bad.


----------



## MassHighway23

Oshkosh;1430047 said:


> Three trucks ,"over 66 lane miles" in snow country between three different ski areas and two notches.


Lovin the NHDOT!


----------



## MassHighway23

Oshkosh;1430047 said:


> Three trucks ,"over 66 lane miles" in snow country between three different ski areas and two notches.


Here's one in 1/87 scale...
http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo395/ihc_4400_snowplow_nhdot.php


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice job*



MassHighway23;1430476 said:


> Here's one in 1/87 scale...
> http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo395/ihc_4400_snowplow_nhdot.php


That is great  We had one wheeler out of the Pinkham shed...Spent most of its life in the shop but when it ran it pushed some snow...
I had a turnpike wheeler for a summer(photo), another one that spent most of its life in the shop...


----------



## Oshkosh

*One of our wheelers*



Oshkosh;1430484 said:


> That is great  We had one wheeler out of the Pinkham shed...Spent most of its life in the shop but when it ran it pushed some snow...
> I had a turnpike wheeler for a summer(photo), another one that spent most of its life in the shop...


This was rebuilding Jefferson Notch, we hauled and graded 3,000 yards a gravel plus drainage work etc...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Another of us hauling*

Another of us hauling


----------



## Oshkosh

*My little truck*

This was my winter truck..


----------



## Oshkosh

*One with gear on.*

And another with winter gear on.


----------



## dlnimsy

Oshkosh;1430505 said:


> This was rebuilding Jefferson Notch, we hauled and graded 3,000 yards a gravel plus drainage work etc...


I hauled up to the berlin landfill back in sept just after the hurricane, rt 16 up thru the notch was a mess. amazing what rushing water can do to a road.


----------



## Oshkosh

*It sure is*



dlnimsy;1430631 said:


> I hauled up to the berlin landfill back in sept just after the hurricane, rt 16 up thru the notch was a mess. amazing what rushing water can do to a road.


I was lucky enough to miss that but my road took a beating,lost something like three bridges....It was bad.....


----------



## dlnimsy

great pics by the way.


----------



## snow

dlnimsy-

Thanks for posting the pictures of the MassDOT subs. That All wheel drive Autocar is pretty wild. Also like the Mack RM


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thanks, we do what we can *

The town of Jacksons 4x4 Western Star with Tenco gear.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Another of the 4x4 A-Car*

This is a buddies truck that youve seen above...


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1430392 said:


> a few more shots


That's an interesting spinner set up on that spreader.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Cell phone quality, haha. NHDOT International 4900 patrol truck. Larochelle plows.


----------



## Winter Land Man

I love Maine... the state where every contractor's plow truck has a wing!


----------



## theholycow

A wing on a pickup? A SRW pickup, at that? Man, now I've seen it all!


----------



## dlnimsy

snow;1430655 said:


> dlnimsy-
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures of the MassDOT subs. That All wheel drive Autocar is pretty wild. Also like the Mack RM


theres over 20 diffrent sanders out of my pit ,just gotta catch up with them when im there. gonna upgrade from my phone camera too.


----------



## dlnimsy

Winter Land Man;1430836 said:


> I love Maine... the state where every contractor's plow truck has a wing!


 i had one of those cox wings on a chevy a few years back. Front plow looks a little large but i guess its needed to cover the contract.the guy i bought mine from had two pickups with wings on them,trucks were really beat. i'll find a picture of my old truck tonight.


----------



## BillyRgn

Winter Land Man;1430836 said:


> I love Maine... the state where every contractor's plow truck has a wing!


I don't see how that truck can push more than 2 in of powder, anything more the truck would not have reaction I would imagine, not to mention it probably goes sideways down the street, thoses are not small plows do you know how big they are or who makes that set up ?


----------



## Big Dog D

snow;1430362 said:


> Town of Fairfield,CT


Are you in Fairfield?


----------



## snow

Winter Land Man;1430827 said:


> That's an interesting spinner set up on that spreader.


From what i was told, they're converting a bunch of sanders to that discharge style. The theory is with it off centered like that you only need to make one pass down a 2 lane street.


----------



## snow

Big Dog D;1431027 said:


> Are you in Fairfield?


No i am not


----------



## Big Dog D

Just wasn't sure if you worked there, I have a buddy that works at the Fairfield WWTP.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Hopefully...*



dlnimsy;1430978 said:


> theres over 20 diffrent sanders out of my pit ,just gotta catch up with them when im there. gonna upgrade from my phone camera too.


I will do the same providing we ever get a full fleet called in.....Hasnt happened yet this season


----------



## Oshkosh

*Hmm?*



snow;1431038 said:


> From what i was told, they're converting a bunch of sanders to that discharge style. The theory is with it off centered like that you only need to make one pass down a 2 lane street.


Wouldn't that only work if the road is crowned in the center? Theirs must be...
I used to have a chute for the same reason and hardly used it as I looked like a drunk sailor trying to drop the material on the high side.lol


----------



## wolfmobile8

dlnimsy;1429977 said:


> these two belong to a friend of mine, had to put the pete in for perspective.the sander is just as nice as the pete. sorry no plow on the tractor.


Nice pics dlnimsy keep them comming. Ive seen that red mack dump and two of there internationals at the burlington truck day show before.


----------



## snow

Big Dog D;1431056 said:


> Just wasn't sure if you worked there, I have a buddy that works at the Fairfield WWTP.


Good friend of mine is the yard foreman for the Fairfield DPW


----------



## snow

Oshkosh;1431126 said:


> Wouldn't that only work if the road is crowned in the center? Theirs must be...
> I used to have a chute for the same reason and hardly used it as I looked like a drunk sailor trying to drop the material on the high side.lol


Not my idea, just posting the photos as i thought it was something different


----------



## WingPlow

the reason for the offset spinner is so you can drop the material in the center of the road and still have the truck in its proper lane.


----------



## Oshkosh

snow;1431219 said:


> Not my idea, just posting the photos as i thought it was something different


Different allright, more moving parts to get the same result as a chute....
Nice photos either way


----------



## snow

Just came across this truck, guess people are trying to get rid of trucks before the season ends. Wish it was the fall, i'd probably take a look at it.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice BD*



snow;1431245 said:


> Just came across this truck, guess people are trying to get rid of trucks before the season ends. Wish it was the fall, i'd probably take a look at it.


Nice looking Bulldog


----------



## Winter Land Man

BillyRgn;1430986 said:


> I don't see how that truck can push more than 2 in of powder, anything more the truck would not have reaction I would imagine, not to mention it probably goes sideways down the street, thoses are not small plows do you know how big they are or who makes that set up ?


Wayne Brown did, but he died. Someone on here said his son is making them still. If you go to the Bath, Maine - Augusta, Maine area, and on the coast especially, you'll see a lot of people with wings on pickups and one-tons. A Ford F250 pickup plows my grandmother's road in Bremen, Maine. They make a pass about every three to four inches and seem to do fine. I saw the guy raise the wing going up a hill once, though. Then he backed down and lowered it again.

Cox makes wings for one-ton, I think you can get some from HP Fairfield, as well. My town has a Chevy one-ton with a Tenco set up and they had the option to get a wing, but didn't. They used to have one on their F550 but sold it. Everest used to have a whole wing package for one-tons but their more into the F550 and C5500 trucks now.

http://www.brownhomesteadinc.com/snowplowsx.html
http://coxmach.com/plwings.html <-- not working right now for some reason. I think the site is down.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;1430671 said:


> This is a buddies truck that youve seen above...


I'm willing to bet that truck is the fomer Buffalo Airport plow shown here... http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/mar2003/buffalo_airport_autocar.jpg


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1431245 said:


> Just came across this truck, guess people are trying to get rid of trucks before the season ends. Wish it was the fall, i'd probably take a look at it.


i saw that too. Not a bad price, I'd grab it but i really want a Oshkosh instead.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Sure is..*



Plow Chaser;1431491 said:


> I'm willing to bet that truck is the fomer Buffalo Airport plow shown here... http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/mar2003/buffalo_airport_autocar.jpg


Sure was, I let Mclean know about the auction, he ended up with it then my buddy went up and purchased it from him six months later....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;1431528 said:


> Sure was, I let Mclean know about the auction, he ended up with it then my buddy went up and purchased it from him six months later....


It's pretty awesome seeing a truck get a second life. I bet that truck was pretty mint seeing it came from an airport.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1431533 said:


> It's pretty awesome seeing a truck get a second life. I bet that truck was pretty mint seeing it came from an airport.


Other than adding accessories and spraying the cab they haven't had to do a whole lot...
I cannot remember the exact mileage but it was very low,I think around 10,000--- yes pretty mint...
I'd buy a Airport truck anyday....My old P-series was a Dept of Navy truck and same deal 7,700 orig miles when I got it...


----------



## CDOTS

Town of Fairfield,CT 
Attached Images
guys I believe that spinner set up is made to crush the salt and mix it with liquid into a slurry to be layed down the centerline


----------



## Plow Chaser

My first plow photo of 2012! Barely any snow in the Sierras. Last year there was over 160 inches at this time. This year, 2 feet at most.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1431572 said:


> My first plow photo of 2012! Barely any snow in the Sierras. Last year there was over 160 inches at this time. This year, 2 feet at most.


Snow or no snow still a nice photo of a nice truck


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1431528 said:


> Sure was, I let Mclean know about the auction, he ended up with it then my buddy went up and purchased it from him six months later....












Is this it being outfitted?

http://oldsnowplowequipment.wetpaint.com/page/S.A.+McLean+Inc


----------



## Oshkosh

LunchBox;1431916 said:


> Is this it being outfitted?
> 
> http://oldsnowplowequipment.wetpaint.com/page/S.A.+McLean+Inc


Yes it is, then somewhat redone once delivered....

Great photos.....


----------



## Oshkosh

*Since we are lacking new ...*

Since without snow it is difficult to shoot new photos here is a photo of a NH DOT Grader I trained on last year..Sorry about the foggy cell lense...


----------



## Oshkosh

*A typical NH DOT Grader winter setup*

Here is how the typical NH DOT grader is setup for winter work, mainly pushing back and shelving....


----------



## lakeeffect

This video has some nice old plow pictures from our infamous 77 storm

http://www.wwnytv.com/news/local/Bl...lizzard-Cripples-North-Country-138211439.html


----------



## MassHighway23

lakeeffect;1432164 said:


> This video has some nice old plow pictures from our infamous 77 storm
> 
> http://www.wwnytv.com/news/local/Bl...lizzard-Cripples-North-Country-138211439.html


That is crazy!!!!!!


----------



## WingPlow

Oshkosh;1431968 said:


> Here is how the typical NH DOT grader is setup for winter work, mainly pushing back and shelving....


looks like a nice set-up

i'd give anything to have my old cable wing back instead of
the hydraulic one i run now on our JD-772


----------



## Oshkosh

lakeeffect;1432164 said:


> This video has some nice old plow pictures from our infamous 77 storm
> 
> http://www.wwnytv.com/news/local/Bl...lizzard-Cripples-North-Country-138211439.html


Reminds me of our "Blizzard of 78" ,could happen anytime.


----------



## MassHighway23

Does anyone know if NYSDOT runs graders? Never seen one before.


----------



## lakeeffect

Yes NYSDOT runs graders, mainly for scraping hardpack. No front blades, just grader blade and a 14' wing on some. Will try to get a pic next time I am by the barn.


----------



## MassHighway23

lakeeffect;1432508 said:


> Yes NYSDOT runs graders, mainly for scraping hardpack. No front blades, just grader blade and a 14' wing on some. Will try to get a pic next time I am by the barn.


okay, thanks!


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1432502 said:


> Does anyone know if NYSDOT runs graders? Never seen one before.


Out in West Seneca last year for the monster storm they got. They were using it to shelf back the banks.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Town of Jackson, NH Grader*

This was our grader at the Town of Jackson, we ran one of three different front blades, the p/a, a large Frink one way and a large Vee...Notice the mid mounted wing...


----------



## Oshkosh

*Photo with the Dust pan blade*

Here is a photo with the large Frink one way.


----------



## Oshkosh

*One more with the Vee*

And one more with the Vee opening up some roads....


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's a bunch of RIDOT stuff...
http://www.publicservicevehicles.com/dpw/ri/ridot


----------



## Oshkosh

MassHighway23;1432844 said:


> Here's a bunch of RIDOT stuff...
> http://www.publicservicevehicles.com/dpw/ri/ridot


RI has some rugged equipment.......


----------



## SnoDuck

Oshkosh;1432789 said:


> This was our grader at the Town of Jackson, we ran one of three different front blades, the p/a, a large Frink one way and a large Vee...Notice the mid mounted wing...


What is the advantage of a mid mount wing...?


----------



## Oshkosh

SnoDuck;1432881 said:


> What is the advantage of a mid mount wing...?


Your neck doesn't hurt as much at the end of the shift.
As far as mechanical advantage I cannot say they is anything huge...
I just haven't noticed many mid mounted in my travels...


----------



## Winter Land Man

This is the way to do it...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1432803 said:


> And one more with the Vee opening up some roads....


The V-Plow looks a little narrow.


----------



## WingPlow

SnoDuck;1432881 said:


> What is the advantage of a mid mount wing...?


never having run a mid-mount wing i,m guessing that when you get into
a big hard bank, it doesnt push the back end around as much as a rear mount

and i agree on the sore neck thing too...lol


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1433057 said:


> The V-Plow looks a little narrow.


It is 10' at the cutting edges Not allot bigger esp in our area...


----------



## Oshkosh

WingPlow;1433163 said:


> never having run a mid-mount wing i,m guessing that when you get into
> a big hard bank, it doesn't push the back end around as much as a rear mount
> 
> and i agree on the sore neck thing too...lol


I think being in the center yes it would be more solid, when offset you would have a better reach but we ran such a short wing due to ledge and the tree line being right on the shoulder that never really came into play for us.
The neck strain was a big thing,similar to a rear mounted boom mower versus a mid mount...Give me a mid mount any day 
With the Vee we would set the banking over a full 5' at a time and then put a little shelf on it for the next round...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a NYSDOT grader from the Herkimer yard. I remember seeing this blade let out after the blizzard of 93 to push back the banks along 5s.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1433339 said:


> Here's a NYSDOT grader from the Herkimer yard. I remember seeing this blade let out after the blizzard of 93 to push back the banks along 5s.


Looks like she'd set back pretty far with the arms set as they are...


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT plow from last weeks 5 inches


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Found this photo online somewhere,I like it.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT plow from last week.


----------



## mercer_me

My uncle has a John Deere 672 grader with a wing. I'll try to get some pictures of it and post them.


----------



## DareDog

on the stillwater ny webcam


----------



## Jelinek61

I took a road trip up to Wisconsin for the weekend and found a few plows. First are a few Illinois toll road Internationals sitting near a toll plaza.




























A few random ones....


----------



## Jelinek61

A crappy shot of a MDOT International...


----------



## MassHighway23

check this out... they used plows to clear the pumpkins!
http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2011/10/26/smashing-pumpkins-driver-loses-haul-on-i-696/


----------



## SnowMatt13

I can't believe that the IL Tollway spec'd old school Meyer plow lights on those brand new trucks. Those lights are 30 years ago technology.....Shame on whoever did the specs on the truck.


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1433578 said:


> I can't believe that the IL Tollway spec'd old school Meyer plow lights on those brand new trucks. Those lights are 30 years ago technology.....Shame on whoever did the specs on the truck.


They don't need to see where their going, not important.


----------



## tailboardtech

SnowMatt13;1433578 said:


> I can't believe that the IL Tollway spec'd old school Meyer plow lights on those brand new trucks. Those lights are 30 years ago technology.....Shame on whoever did the specs on the truck.


there not the only ones our county spec'ed them on out 2011/12 trucks too my 2010 truck mysteriously had night sabers put on it last year though :whistling:


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1433526 said:


> check this out... they used plows to clear the pumpkins!
> http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2011/10/26/smashing-pumpkins-driver-loses-haul-on-i-696/


So that's how the band got their name!!


----------



## crazy88

To keep with the grader trend....a City of Gunnison Colorado Volvo grader.


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1432844 said:


> Here's a bunch of RIDOT stuff...
> http://www.publicservicevehicles.com/dpw/ri/ridot


Lots of cool pictures there! Thanks for posting.

I wish they had some photos with the plows mounted, though.


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a BIG V plow from Minnesota


----------



## lakeeffect

Some plows in this video for you

http://www.wwnytv.com/news/local/Little-Snow-Means-Big-Savings-For-Some-138295174.html


----------



## leftynetter23

DareDog;1433469 said:


> on the stillwater ny webcam


Counting down the days to be there on my snowmobile trip. Great picture.


----------



## lakeeffect

City of Fulton today, they have got over 38" in last 12 hours.


----------



## Oshkosh

lakeeffect;1434631 said:


> City of Fulton today, they have got over 38" in last 12 hours.


Awesome....


----------



## Oshkosh

*One more doing its thing*

One more of the Volvo doing its thing.



Oshkosh;1431968 said:


> Here is how the typical NH DOT grader is setup for winter work, mainly pushing back and shelving....


----------



## vplow

Winter Land Man;1430836 said:


> I love Maine... the state where every contractor's plow truck has a wing!


Never mind the wings, I've seen that before- but how about that 1-way plow!

WLM, if you get a chance to post a pic of that bigger ford in the background I would like to see it! Looks like a 60s-700s F800 or so, possibly even an M-H or Howe-Coleman 4x4?


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online*

Fulton Ny - online


----------



## dlnimsy

Oshkosh;1434700 said:


> One more of the Volvo doing its thing.


Makes me wish i had the camera when i owned my graders. nothing more fun to operate.


----------



## Oshkosh

dlnimsy;1434735 said:


> Makes me wish i had the camera when i owned my graders. nothing more fun to operate.


I wish you had.....
I was dangerous in grader training.lol


----------



## dlnimsy

*1952 cat12*

giving the old girl a new dress. still out there somewhere.seen it for sale in Maine this summer.theres a video of it on youtube with a new owner.( search-52 cat grader 2). I know it was mine because they never removed my name from the side of it.


----------



## Oshkosh

dlnimsy;1434772 said:


> giving the old girl a new dress. still out there somewhere.seen it for sale in Maine this summer.theres a video of it on youtube with a new owner.( search-52 cat grader 2). I know it was mine because they never removed my name from the side of it.


WTH he has a fisher on it? lol
Looks like she'd clear a large swath the way you had her set up...


----------



## LawnGuy110

somm;175859 said:


> a 500 ton-per-hour Melter !


That thing is HUGE!


----------



## dlnimsy

Oshkosh;1434780 said:


> WTH he has a fisher on it? lol
> Looks like she'd clear a large swath the way you had her set up...


shoulda seen my face when i saw the video the first time. " hey i used to own one just like that". " wait a minute that WAS mine"!


----------



## Oshkosh

dlnimsy;1434791 said:


> shoulda seen my face when i saw the video the first time. " hey i used to own one just like that". " wait a minute that WAS mine"!


I can imagine(lol), thats too funny the jeep broke down ,break out the grader...


----------



## dlnimsy

Kidmows;1434784 said:


> That thing is HUGE!


 could probably live comfortably the fuel money it costs to run it.


----------



## Oshkosh

dlnimsy;1434801 said:


> could probably live comfortably the fuel money it costs to run it.


You are right, I looked into a melter before giving up and it burned on average 50 gal per hour and it was a smaller melter...


----------



## Winter Land Man

SnowMatt13;1433578 said:


> I can't believe that the IL Tollway spec'd old school Meyer plow lights on those brand new trucks. Those lights are 30 years ago technology.....Shame on whoever did the specs on the truck.


NHDOT enjoys those lights as well.


----------



## Winter Land Man

vplow;1434701 said:


> Never mind the wings, I've seen that before- but how about that 1-way plow!
> 
> WLM, if you get a chance to post a pic of that bigger ford in the background I would like to see it! Looks like a 60s-700s F800 or so, possibly even an M-H or Howe-Coleman 4x4?


I can probably make a stop by that place in the summer with a camera. I usually do... just to check out the equipment, of course. There's so many places to stop at in Maine.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Yes they do*



Winter Land Man;1435163 said:


> NHDOT enjoys those lights as well.


Yes they sure do, change comes very slowly in NH DOT...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1435188 said:


> Yes they sure do, change comes very slowly in NH DOT...


Good photos, man. I remember when NHDOT had so many International S1754 dumps with Tenco one-ways and the rear-mount wings. They seemed obsessed with them.

Did you hear that this year NH is lacking a lot of contractors compared to other years? Something about money. They've doubled routes to some NHDOT trucks because of it. I think the route that the truck that plows my road now is about 15 miles or so. They used to have it split in two.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435193 said:


> Good photos, man. Did you hear that this year NH is lacking a lot of contractors compared to other years? Something about money. They've doubled routes to some NHDOT trucks because of it.


I hadnt but then again their rate for a combo wing was half of what Mass paid last year.I dont know how anyone could afford to run for them...
We didnt have any backup contractors to call if we needed an extra truck.Hanson trucking .was the only sub willing to work for NH DOT in the Valley..


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435193 said:


> Good photos, man. Did you hear that this year NH is lacking a lot of contractors compared to other years? Something about money. They've doubled routes to some NHDOT trucks because of it.


When I started with Maine DOT we had one truck that was out of the Lovell shed during the winter.That 6 wheeler went from Fryeburg/Lovell all the way to Waterford and back 42 miles round trip...That was a tuff route...Most of our roads except 302 where low priority roads over there.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1435195 said:


> I hadnt but then again their rate for a combo wing was half of what Mass paid last year.I dont know how anyone could afford to run for them...
> We didnt have any backup contractors to call if we needed an extra truck.Hanson trucking .was the only sub willing to work for NH DOT in the Valley..


This year there's a few no-namers running the old Tenco set-ups they had on the S1754 dumps. There's a couple guys with some old iron, a Ford L8000 with benching wing, another guy with an Oshkosh, but a lot of big companies used to do most of the contract plowing, but not anymore. I know of three contractors in my area (Lebanon/Newport) that left due to the low budget. Those three companies were working for NHDOT for at least twenty years each.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435199 said:


> This year there's a few no-namers running the old Tenco set-ups they had on the S1754 dumps. There's a couple guys with some old iron, a Ford L8000 with benching wing, another guy with an Oshkosh, but a lot of big companies used to do most of the contract plowing, but not anymore. I know of three contractors in my area (Lebanon/Newport) that left due to the low budget. Those three companies were working for NHDOT for at least twenty years each.


I believe it, the rates stunk!! Then DOT wanted the subs to put ground speed on their spreaders. Hanson was like how much? Not for this pay...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1435197 said:


> When I started with Maine DOT we had one truck that was out of the Lovell shed during the winter.That 6 wheeler went from Fryeburg/Lovell all the way to Waterford and back 42 miles round trip...That was a tuff route...Most of our roads except 302 where low priority roads over there.


That is one long route. There's route 10 in the Goshen / Washington area, and they only have the contractor (with an Oshkosh) come out if it's 6 inches or more. When it's not, the NHDOT brings a truck in after plowing their own route. It's considered a low priority road, but a lot of people do use it when coming up from the Keene, NH or central Massachusetts area... you know, take the back way instead of the highway.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1435200 said:


> I believe it, the rates stunk!! Then DOT wanted the subs to put ground speed on their spreaders. Hanson was like how much? Not for this pay...


Okay, let's do some math. How much is a guy driving a truck with just a plow making in Mass, compared to the guys in NH equipped with the mandatory one-way plow, wing, and spreader? 'Cause Mass must be doing something right, everyone loves doing contracting for them it seems.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435201 said:


> That is one long route. There's route 10 in the Goshen / Washington area, and they only have the contractor (with an Oshkosh) come out if it's 6 inches or more. When it's not, the NHDOT brings a truck in after plowing their own route. It's considered a low priority road, but a lot of people do use it when coming up from the Keene, NH or central Massachusetts area... you know, take the back way instead of the highway.


I guess if that is what the locals expect it isn't a bad thing.People should slow down..
Problem we had was everyone wanted to do the speed limit or faster during a storm and we spoiled them.Now DOT wants to go backwards and lessen the level of service and people are screaming.Politicians don't like that....
We used to have to keep logs of our salt use/lane miles etc as we used allot of salt compared to most sheds.Then again we had Pinkham Notch to Crawford Notch always in the stuff with pretty good volume being between three ski areas......


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435202 said:


> Okay, let's do some math. How much is a guy driving a truck with just a plow making in Mass, compared to the guys in NH equipped with the mandatory one-way plow, wing, and spreader? 'Cause Mass must be doing something right, everyone loves doing contracting for them it seems.


Mass Guys with a 10 yard spreader wing and 11 foot blade are getting roughly $179 per hour 4 hour minimum call in.
The last numbers I heard NH was paying was $75- per hr.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1435204 said:


> I guess if that is what the locals expect it isn't a bad thing.People should slow down..
> Problem we had was everyone wanted to do the speed limit or faster during a storm and we spoiled them.Now DOT wants to go backwards and lessen the level of service and people are screaming.Politicians don't like that....
> We used to have to keep logs of our salt use/lane miles etc as we used allot of salt compared to most sheds.Then again we had Pinkham Notch to Crawford Notch always in the stuff with pretty good volume being between three ski areas......


I've always had a question about some of NHDOT's spreaders... and since you worked for NHDOT for a bit, thought you might be able to help with my question.

Who produced the extra chutes for the spreaders? Was it in-house?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1435205 said:


> Mass Guys with a 10 yard spreader wing and 11 foot blade are getting roughly $179 per hour 4 hour minimum call in.
> The last numbers I heard NH was paying was $75- per hr.


Woah, more than double. That's pretty good.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435211 said:


> I've always had a question about some of NHDOT's spreaders... and since you worked for NHDOT for a bit, thought you might be able to help with my question.
> 
> Who produced the extra chutes for the spreaders? Was it in-house?


Our spreaders where Tarco 's and I believe it came from the factory with the side chute.
I'm not sure about all of them as they very well could modify them in Concord at the machine shop.They certainly have the tools and ability to do that.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435212 said:


> Woah, more than double. That's pretty good.


There was nothing about running a truck in NH that was any cheaper, in fact Diesel cost more in the Valley than down here...The insurance,reg etc was all about the same...I don't know how they could run for $75 per hour with $4 per gal fuel...It was like they worked just to stay busy after paying a driver etc...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1435214 said:


> My spreader was a Tarco and I believe it came from the factory with the side chute.
> I'm not sure about all of them as they very well could modify them in Concord at the machine shop.They certainly have the tools and ability to do that.


Yeah, I think the spreader above is a Henderson. I remember when I was a kid, they had Mack tandem dumps (like my avatar), Ford L8000 s/a's & L9000 tandems (both with either single benching and/or double benching wings), and International S1754s with the Tenco one-ways and small rear-mount wings. They had some S1954 dumps with double benching wings on the Highways. They switched to the International 4900's around '98, as well as the International S2574 tandems. They still have same 4900's (you drove one, haha). And they've also got the Freightliners and Sterlings now. I remember they used to have F250 pickups with Torwel Spreaders, and in the 00's, they switched to Chevy's. They're using those poly Fisher spreaders... I don't like them much. I was going looking to buy a Fisher spreader at a dealer in Marlow, NH, who is probably the closest to me, miles wise, and he said they only carry the poly-casters now. I was like "I'll go someplace else". About three months ago I saw an NHDOT Chevy pickup with a new stainless steel Torwel spreader in it, but that was rare, and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435216 said:


> Yeah, I think the spreader above is a Henderson. I remember when I was a kid, they had Mack tandem dumps (like my avatar), Ford L8000 s/a's & L9000 tandems (both with either single benching and/or double benching wings), and International S1754s with the Tenco one-ways and small rear-mount wings. They had some S1954 dumps with double benching wings on the Highways. They switched to the International 4900's around '98, as well as the International S2574 tandems. They still have same 4900's (you drove one, haha). And they've also got the Freightliners and Sterlings now. I remember they used to have F250 pickups with Torwel Spreaders, and in the 00's, they switched to Chevy's. They're using those poly Fisher spreaders... I don't like them much. I was going looking to buy a Fisher spreader at a dealer in Marlow, NH, who is probably the closest to me, miles wise, and he said they only carry the poly-casters now. I was like "I'll go someplace else". About three months ago I saw an NHDOT Chevy pickup with a new stainless steel Torwel spreader in it, but that was rare, and I haven't seen it since.


The DOT isnt very consitant, some pickups have spreaders some dont, some are plastic /electric and there are a few pony motors and even hydraulic kicking about still...
They told my Foreman if he had a spreader in his pickup he'd loose a 3-5ton, Now how does that make any sense...
Yeah my truck after the two Sterlings went was the next on the trade cycle..I couldnt wait that long.lol
A photo of a buddys kids state double wing...
It wasnt that long ago they still had a Mack RM 4x4 in the Pinkham shed.The Foreman wishes he still had that truck,hates the little Internationals compared to it...Our Wheeler was always broken down.Spent four months one summer sitting at Liberty...POS!!!! We couldnt count on it..They finally had to put a new wiring harness in it....Friggin thing turned green...lol


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1435217 said:


> The DOT isnt very consitant, some pickups have spreaders some dont, some are plastic /electric and there are a few pony motors and even hydraulic kicking about still...
> They told my Foreman if he had a spreader in his pickup he'd loose a 3-5ton, Now how does that make any sense...
> Yeah my truck after the two Sterlings went was the next on the trade cycle..I couldnt wait that long.lol
> A photo of a buddys kids state double wing...
> It wasnt that long ago they still had a Mack RM 4x4 in the Pinkham shed.The Foreman wishes he still had that truck,hates the little Internationals compared to it...Our Wheeler was always broken down.Spent four months one summer sitting at Liberty...POS!!!! We couldnt count on it..They finally had to put a new wiring harness in it....Friggin thing turned green...lol


I've never even sat in a 4900. What's the difference between a 4900 and an S2554? They both have the DT466, right? I'm just wondering because my town got rid of a 4900 before some of the S2554's and L8000s that were older.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Double post... ehh.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1435219 said:


> I've never even sat in a 4900. What's the difference between a 4900 and an S2554? They both have the DT466, right? I'm just wondering because my town got rid of a 4900 before some of the S2554's and L8000s that were older.


Well I personally had an Ex Mass Pike 2500 series and it had a real diesel in it.lol 
It had a Cummins NTC 300 hp with a RR 8LL that truck would pull two of the State DT466 trucks backwards..
Those DT's have "0" tourque....A good school bus engine..
My other trucks had a Cummins NTC335, NTC290 and a Cat 3406B so driving the DT466 was rather bland....


----------



## Oshkosh

There where a couple of sayings in DOT, one being "You have to screw up to move up" and the other "Lowest bid isnt always best" reffering to the truck spec....
The Dt's are bare minimum power and tourque for what these trucks do for work.
Most have had to had the engine torn down before 80,000 miles due to cylinder sleeves and complete O/H around 130,000 miles....You dont see that with big block diesels.


----------



## dlnimsy

Winter Land Man;1435193 said:


> Good photos, man. I remember when NHDOT had so many International S1754 dumps with Tenco one-ways and the rear-mount wings. They seemed obsessed with them.
> 
> Did you hear that this year NH is lacking a lot of contractors compared to other years? Something about money. They've doubled routes to some NHDOT trucks because of it. I think the route that the truck that plows my road now is about 15 miles or so. They used to have it split in two.


 heres an example of an S1754 you described.


----------



## Oshkosh

dlnimsy;1435287 said:


> heres an example of an S1754 you described.


Ahh before my time.....The only trucks with "drag wings" now are the crew cabs that look long enough to have an extra axle under them...


----------



## Winter Land Man

dlnimsy;1435287 said:


> heres an example of an S1754 you described.


Exactly. It was the most common truck with NHDOT. I still see some for sale on Craigslist. Is that your truck?


----------



## Big Dog D

Oshkosh;1435205 said:


> Mass Guys with a 10 yard spreader wing and 11 foot blade are getting roughly $179 per hour 4 hour minimum call in.
> The last numbers I heard NH was paying was $75- per hr.


They should be higher than that. I get $160.31 and hour with my 40k gvw 6 wheeler with 11ft front plow and 11ft. wing. That $ includes the $9.81 hr fuel adjustment and the $5.50early sign bonus.


----------



## Oshkosh

Big Dog D;1435446 said:


> They should be higher than that. I get $160.31 and hour with my 40k gvw 6 wheeler with 11ft front plow and 11ft. wing. That $ includes the $9.81 hr fuel adjustment and the $5.50early sign bonus.


I did quick math and 33-50kgvw truck running a 10 yard spreader,11' blade and wing to compare apple with apples as that is what we had up north for a subs truck...
The only thing I didn't figure in was the fuel surcharge which isn't supposed to be a profit center.  The difference being $36 per hour for the spreader,tanks and closed loop system...
That being said just under $200 per hour to less than $100 per hour a big difference..


----------



## Big Dog D

They are still cutting back on what they are hiring for equipment. I had to sign PV's today and they were saying that they cut the number of pieces at the depot from 42 pieces down to 28 pieces. I understand trying to save some money but it seems like they are going so bare bones that they will get screwed in the case of a really big event.


----------



## Oshkosh

Big Dog D;1435668 said:


> They are still cutting back on what they are hiring for equipment. I had to sign PV's today and they were saying that they cut the number of pieces at the depot from 42 pieces down to 28 pieces. I understand trying to save some money but it seems like they are going so bare bones that they will get screwed in the case of a really big event.


I was afraid I was being told the truth.....That's a large %
It doesn't leave allot of wiggle room....And it isn't even next season yet...
Good news for the survivors, they will get all the hours...
Our pit was told to go from 42 down to 21 by next season....
Going to be allot of snow trucks looking for work or new owners,that wont help the economy any...


----------



## Big Dog D

I found out that one of my trucks was supposedly put on rotation. There are three other trucks with the same specs and all of the other pieces have seniority over mine. Supposedly it will only go when they need all 4 trucks. I'll finish the year out with that and then either send it to the local Hwy Dept which has raised rates to compete with Ma Hwy or will look at maybe putting a belly scraper or something similar on it to get higher up the pecking order.

Anyone got a line on a used belly plow?


----------



## Oshkosh

Big Dog D;1435770 said:


> I found out that one of my trucks was supposedly put on rotation. There are three other trucks with the same specs and all of the other pieces have seniority over mine. Supposedly it will only go when they need all 4 trucks. I'll finish the year out with that and then either send it to the local Hwy Dept which has raised rates to compete with Ma Hwy or will look at maybe putting a belly scraper or something similar on it to get higher up the pecking order.
> 
> Anyone got a line on a used belly plow?


Well that kind of sucks but then again sounds like you have a good plan..
I did see a belly setup, I will try and find the contact information(if I can)...


----------



## snow

Seems like Mass is trying to get rid of 6 wheelers and push towards 10 wheelers with the larger capacity sanders. 10 wheeler with power angle plow,spreader,liquid tanks and closed loop system is priority i believe. If you have a wing on top of that, even better chance of getting called in. This is what i've heard from a friend with 2 trucks on


----------



## LunchBox

Big Dog D;1435770 said:


> I found out that one of my trucks was supposedly put on rotation. There are three other trucks with the same specs and all of the other pieces have seniority over mine. Supposedly it will only go when they need all 4 trucks. I'll finish the year out with that and then either send it to the local Hwy Dept which has raised rates to compete with Ma Hwy or will look at maybe putting a belly scraper or something similar on it to get higher up the pecking order.
> 
> Anyone got a line on a used belly plow?


I might be able to hook you up. I'll talk to someone tomorrow.


----------



## BillyRgn

Oshkosh;1435214 said:


> Our spreaders where Tarco 's and I believe it came from the factory with the side chute.
> I'm not sure about all of them as they very well could modify them in Concord at the machine shop.They certainly have the tools and ability to do that.


What is the point of that chute? And in what application is that used, please tell me they don't put a strip of material down the road


----------



## Oshkosh

BillyRgn;1436033 said:


> What is the point of that chute? And in what application is that used, please tell me they don't put a strip of material down the road


Oh yes they do...windrow some salt which creates a brine which keeps the snow from sticking to the road....One problem the road needs to be crowned perfectly for this plan to work as designed....Our roads where not....


----------



## matteo30

In our pit if ur spreader dosen't have closed loop and a wing u won't be called. There is one truck that has closed loop and no wing and he has half the hours we do. All of us with wings and closed loop have close to the same hours. I have herd the same thing that they want to cut back on equipment next year. They want more combos with wings and less regular plows.


----------



## Oshkosh

matteo30;1436048 said:


> In our pit if ur spreader doesn't have closed loop and a wing u won't be called. There is one truck that has closed loop and no wing and he has half the hours we do. All of us with wings and closed loop have close to the same hours. I have herd the same thing that they want to cut back on equipment next year. They want more combos with wings and less regular plows.


That sucks for the guys who cant afford to upgrade that are hard workers...
That being said our Foreman has given everyone as much notice as he has had.


----------



## matteo30

This year has been especially tough when we just have enough hours to cover the cost of the closed loop and insurance let alone anything else.


----------



## Oshkosh

matteo30;1436101 said:


> This year has been especially tough when we just have enough hours to cover the cost of the closed loop and insurance let alone anything else.


I understand, my first season with my Oshkosh on the state I had 50 hours,,,,That hurt...


----------



## dlnimsy

Winter Land Man;1435417 said:


> Exactly. It was the most common truck with NHDOT. I still see some for sale on Craigslist. Is that your truck?


 Used to be, i sold that one 12 years ago to buy the grader. I haulded the remains of it from a scrap yard in Salisbury Ma to to everett about 2 years ago,so long gone it is. Probably back as some piece of Chinesse **** by now.


----------



## Len90

Well this is really interesting. It seems like NH is really under paying people considering they have to supply the vehicle and all the equipment. With NJ the contractor dumps are supplied the mounts and plows for the the trucks. The contractor spreaders are I believe also supplied the spreaders. In addition to that NJ DOT keeps their fleet going throughout a storm 24 hours. In order to accomplish this they have a contractor supply CDL drivers for the trucks. NJ pays the contractor this year about $115 per hour for each driver. Under the current bids it will go up a couple of dollars each year through the next three seasons.

Here's one of NJ's graders working last year shelving on I287. Sorry about the poor quality but it is the best I could do when going by at 65+ mph.


----------



## Oshkosh

Nice photos.
So NJ runs shifts in the state trucks with subs driving part of the time?
Do you know the rate of a six wheeler supplied to the state without gear?
Nh does supply cutting edges for the subs plows but our sub had to install them...Not to mention we gave them our used edges when we swapped out our state trucks..



Len90;1436538 said:


> Well this is really interesting. It seems like NH is really under paying
> 
> people considering they have to supply the vehicle and all the equipment. With NJ the contractor dumps are supplied the mounts and plows for the the trucks. The contractor spreaders are I believe also supplied the spreaders. In addition to that NJ DOT keeps their fleet going throughout a storm 24 hours. In order to accomplish this they have a contractor supply CDL drivers for the trucks. NJ pays the contractor this year about $115 per hour for each driver. Under the current bids it will go up a couple of dollars each year through the next three seasons.
> 
> Here's one of NJ's graders working last year shelving on I287. Sorry about the poor quality but it is the best I could do when going by at 65+ mph.


----------



## Len90

Oshkosh;1436546 said:


> Nice photos.
> So NJ runs shifts in the state trucks with subs driving part of the time?
> Do you know the rate of a six wheeler supplied to the state without gear?
> Nh does supply cutting edges for the subs plows but our sub had to install them...Not to mention we gave them our used edges when we swapped out our state trucks..


Thanks. More photos coming up from the 1/21 storm of NJ DOT contractors at work 

From what I have been able to gather in order to keep the full fleet of state trucks running during the storms, there will be subs driving at times. Everything with NJ is based off of plowing sections. Rates all depend on bids received for each section. There is no payment for time spent mounting the plows, lights, fuel, and ballast on the truck. To plow for NJ the trucks must be a class A or B, but the number of each class that you bid with must be the number of each class you plow with. Now here is where this all gets fun... When called upon contractors have 90 minutes to report to their staging place that is within a mile from their plowing zone. Once the full unit assembles they are considered deployed for an event and are guaranteed 8 hours of pay. No matter what happens, a contractor is guranteed to be compensated with $1500 per truck.

The plows and mounts are considered state property and all blades are covered by the state. If the contractor changes the blade they will get paid $50.00 for doing it. If the contractor wants they can also have the state change it for free.

Hope that helps out a little!


----------



## Len90

Back to the pictures now... These are all from that "major" storm we had on 1/21. Being our only snow it felt good to see the plows out. First is a County International. The last three are from a state contractor.


----------



## Len90

Last few... The top two are Garden State Parkway Internationals finsihing up. The last is a NJ DOT truck hanging out on 1/23 after salting from some freezing drizzle. Pretty cool the plows were left on from being used on the weekend.


----------



## Oshkosh

Again, great photos...
Your contractors have a pretty sweet deal....
Heck for $115 per hour and an 8 hour min I'd fly down and jump in a truck.lol
NH DOT would rather have us behind the wheel for 36 hours then ever put a non dot employee behind the wheel...I don't know if it is a union thing or not...Heck we couldn't even have a non DOT employee in the cab with us.



Len90;1436574 said:


> Last few... The top two are Garden State Parkway Internationals finsihing up. The last is a NJ DOT truck hanging out on 1/23 after salting from some freezing drizzle. Pretty cool the plows were left on from being used on the weekend.


----------



## vplow

Winter Land Man;1435164 said:


> I can probably make a stop by that place in the summer with a camera. I usually do... just to check out the equipment, of course. There's so many places to stop at in Maine.


Thought maybe you had a pic of it from the same time. Where is it? Might be worth a stop if I'm in the area sometime. Between the amount of snow some areas get and a lot of towns contracting for snow removal and other road maintenance, the loggers and contractors on the logging roads, etc. plus the towns and state DOT, the variety of trucks, equipment, and setups in ME is amazing. If you get a chance to stop again and think about it, that would be great to see though- not too many plow trucks of that era (especially other than Walter, Oshkosh, etc. that were actually built to last 40-50+ years!) still around.


----------



## vplow

Oshkosh;1435217 said:


> It wasnt that long ago they still had a Mack RM 4x4 in the Pinkham shed.The Foreman wishes he still had that truck,hates the little Internationals compared to it...Our Wheeler was always broken down.Spent four months one summer sitting at Liberty...POS!!!! We couldnt count on it..They finally had to put a new wiring harness in it....Friggin thing turned green...lol


I don't supose you ever got a pic of that Mack? PResume it was one of the ones with the tag axle? It still amazes me that NHDOT seems to run single-axles and tandems in the notches and so on where other places would at least run a tandem if not a 4x4. Are there any 4x4s left at NHDOT?


----------



## Oshkosh

vplow;1436865 said:


> I don't supose you ever got a pic of that Mack? PResume it was one of the ones with the tag axle? It still amazes me that NHDOT seems to run single-axles and tandems in the notches and so on where other places would at least run a tandem if not a 4x4. Are there any 4x4s left at NHDOT?


No large 4x4's or Blowers in the NH DOT fleet......
I do not have a photo,not sure if any of the guys do but I will ask....Yes with the tag...
Concord is so F#%ked up ,typical political appointees that have no clue specking out equipment...I have to give them a little credit as the latest round of 3-5tons are better than the last two spec wise.
I had a lively discussion (lasted an hour) with our district boss over the equipment and why so many 6 wheelers versus 10 wheelers?....Cost wise,longevity,capacity and resale the wheelers make so much more sense for what NH DOT does. 
After an hour of excuses he finally said it came down to the initial cost even though over time the wheelers more than made up for the difference....Comes down to "thats how we have always done it" or "we've never done it that way before".lol...


----------



## vplow

Winter Land Man;1435216 said:


> Yeah, I think the spreader above is a Henderson. I remember when I was a kid, they had Mack tandem dumps (like my avatar),


Did NHDOT have regular Mack tandems (RD or DM?), or only the 4x4 RMs with tag axles? I know they had those, and the one in your avatar pic I think is one of these. It's kind of hard to tell from the angle about the rear wheels but from the hood it's definietly an RM of some comfiguration.


----------



## Oshkosh

This is one of a company I worked with allot in the past.
They had something like 33 trucks ,triaxles and tractors setup for plowing both for the state and private contracts...
When I started with them they ran Autocars DK series , after Autocar went to the newer style they went over to the Macks...


----------



## plowguy23

Hey Oshkosh, Contractors for NHDOT who work on the Turnpikes supplies Just about everything for Subs, except for Spreaders, They even urge New Subs coming in every year to hook up the Drag wings but not alot of people do it anymore.. They kicker part to it as well is, you drive your 6 wheeler or 10 wheeler to what ever shed your working out of, the guys working for that shed hook up the mounts and plows for the Subs.. And I worked with a hired 6 wheeler one time he broke cutting edges atleast every storm and the State guys had to replace it for him..


----------



## Oshkosh

plowguy23;1436995 said:


> Hey Oshkosh, Contractors for NHDOT who work on the Turnpikes supplies Just about everything for Subs, except for Spreaders, They even urge New Subs coming in every year to hook up the Drag wings but not alot of people do it anymore.. They kicker part to it as well is, you drive your 6 wheeler or 10 wheeler to what ever shed your working out of, the guys working for that shed hook up the mounts and plows for the Subs.. And I worked with a hired 6 wheeler one time he broke cutting edges atleast every storm and the State guys had to replace it for him..


Well I can tell you first hand it isnt that way In DOT having worked for DOT.
Turnpike and DOT are two separate divisions...Everything from the budget to truck specks are different.
I am glad Turnpikes was able to help their guys /subs out.
If we did that at our sheds that would mean one or two trucks would not be on their routes .We had a body for each truck and no extras.


----------



## plowguy23

It is nice in a way.. But its also a joke because they are using State gear so they should get a reduce in pay unlike contractors who use their own plows and spreaders.. I got buddys who plow with their own trucks for District and they said the same thing they need to supply their own stuff, and if they have breakdowns they are on their own fixing it.. Turnpike ive seen guys not even near their trucks with the state mechanic fixing it for em.. I've never plowed district but I do agree with the alot of guys is District and Turnpike should all follow under the same rules and regulations.. Now they are saying to contractors also who have spreaders that they need to get the calcium tanks without any extra pay increases..


----------



## Oshkosh

We didn't run calcium in our shed but in Pinkham we had one truck set up and a tank.Figure that out....Good enough for them but not us and we are the same shed.
That being said they where hinting around they wanted our sub to get ground speed controls with no increase in pay...
Don't get me wrong, if there was anyway we could help out we would.It just wasn't policy to do so,we just didn't have the man power or budget... We would beg for new gloves, they would supply 1 gallon of paint in the spring for three trucks and plows...We were on a shoe string budget.
We didn't even have spare blades for our own trucks.Meanwhile Turnpikes is sending nice blades to the White Farm auctions..The state is really messed up in some ways.



plowguy23;1437009 said:


> It is nice in a way.. But its also a joke because they are using State gear so they should get a reduce in pay unlike contractors who use their own plows and spreaders.. I got buddys who plow with their own trucks for District and they said the same thing they need to supply their own stuff, and if they have breakdowns they are on their own fixing it.. Turnpike ive seen guys not even near their trucks with the state mechanic fixing it for em.. I've never plowed district but I do agree with the alot of guys is District and Turnpike should all follow under the same rules and regulations.. Now they are saying to contractors also who have spreaders that they need to get the calcium tanks without any extra pay increases..


----------



## plowguy23

Hahaha yeah this State is messed up.. Yeah I heard somthing about that with the ground speed controls... They claim they barely have money but yet again they replace trucks that arnt even 10 years old yet.. I never understood why they would'nt give the blades to sheds that dont have spares or replace older spares.. About 2 years ago I stoped to talk to a family friend whos incharge of the District shed by my house and told him how the Nashua Turnpike sheds 450 dump which was only 5 yrs old got auctioned off and they got a brand new one and he was livid saying that the state coulda sent it somewhere else who coulda used to just as much as turnpikes do.. So you guys have two different sheds under one foreman?? Wow they really do short string things.. I know up on 93 and 89 they run two different foremens under one Roof, one for the highways and the other for the main roads.


----------



## Oshkosh

Yes, it is a mess,cutting corners anyway they can...
Short version, I got a Turnpike 10 wheeler to use for the summer with 40,000 miles on it,It was sent back on a low bed it had so many things wrong with it before being put into service.
They(Turnpike) don't care, they know they will just get new equipment... 
Mean while we had to run our wheelers till 250,000 miles before being put on the trade list...Similar with the 3-5tons theirs would be auctioned with approx 50,000 miles and ours wouldn't hit the trade list until 150,000+ or longer depending on the budget.
Mean while they are all painted the same color.lol 
It was the same way here in Mass before they finally combined the divisions to make Mass DOT.



plowguy23;1437034 said:


> Hahaha yeah this State is messed up.. Yeah I heard something about that with the ground speed controls... They claim they barely have money but yet again they replace trucks that arnt even 10 years old yet.. I never understood why they wouldn't give the blades to sheds that don't have spares or replace older spares.. About 2 years ago I stoped to talk to a family friend whos incharge of the District shed by my house and told him how the Nashua Turnpike sheds 450 dump which was only 5 yrs old got auctioned off and they got a brand new one and he was livid saying that the state coulda sent it somewhere else who coulda used to just as much as turnpikes do.. So you guys have two different sheds under one foreman?? Wow they really do short string things.. I know up on 93 and 89 they run two different foremens under one Roof, one for the highways and the other for the main roads.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Onondaga County, NY


----------



## Oshkosh

Nice truck 



Uncle Herb;1437449 said:


> Onondaga County, NY


----------



## Jelinek61

That western star is awesome. I like that swing up spreader.


----------



## Kuzanut

Whats with the tinted KC Day lighters on the plow frame?


----------



## Oshkosh

Kuzanut;1437466 said:


> Whats with the tinted KC Day lighters on the plow frame?


I wonder if they are the louvered driving lights you see on some semi's?
I had a set on my A-Car they kept the glare out of the on coming drivers eyes...


----------



## lakeeffect

Nice Western Star, looks like they went with those flashing LED roof lights like NYSDOT switched to. They are terrible, can not see them worth a darn. Dont know why they switched to those things.


----------



## Bones357

That Western Star is gorgeous!


----------



## Jelinek61

Check this out....


----------



## Oshkosh

Jelinek61;1438115 said:


> Check this out....


 Almost as fun as being there...


----------



## dsr

here is a nysdot


----------



## MassHighway23

Oshkosh;1438124 said:


> Almost as fun as being there...


I agree! That vid Is awesome!


----------



## mitchp

Kuzanut;1437466 said:


> Whats with the tinted KC Day lighters on the plow frame?


Not KCs. Those are Perlux lights. I think the model is 200T unless they changed them over the years. I had a set mounted under the front bumper of my 77 short bed Ford back in the day. Real nice lights. They were SS, pretty bright, and pretty pricey back then.


----------



## VAhighwayman

leftynetter23;1434398 said:


> Counting down the days to be there on my snowmobile trip. Great picture.


I tinks ya better count your days slow my friend, it looked like that this past Sunday, but as of today, leave the sled home and bring your boat. Snow is pretty much gone.


----------



## MassHighway23

Sorry it took so long, but here are the pics fro our storm 2 weeekends ago...
First Off, a MassDOT International...


----------



## MassHighway23

Next some Duxbury MA DPW...


----------



## MassHighway23

Now Some MassDOT contractors...


----------



## MassHighway23

Some more MassDOT contractors...


----------



## MassHighway23

Some NYC sanitation that a friend sent to me...


----------



## Oshkosh

Love the action shots.....
Its all I have this season,five friggin hours lol


----------



## Jelinek61

Not a plow but pretty awesome..Its a peterbilt twin steer w/ an Aspen Aerials A-62 bridge inspection unit mounted on it. Its brand new and was sitting at the cummins service shop. Its owned by MDOT. The second pic sucks because of the angle of the sun.



















Heres a better shot of the same truck i found on their website. Click on "More pictures" below the picture. Its the first pic.
http://www.aspenaerials.com/a62.html


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Onondaga Western Star is nice. But the black buds up front with Alcoas in the rear throw it off. The black buds all the way around would set that thing off!! I'm becoming a big fan of the WS plow trucks lately.


----------



## Dan85

Great Shots Mass!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1439377 said:


> Great Shots Mass!


Thank you!


----------



## dsr

auction block


----------



## Oshkosh

Those paystars need a little paint but good looking rigs...


----------



## SnWfiteR

Hey I know that truck! I have driven it too. All those LED's Light up the night. Think I have a picture of it at night all lit up. will see if I can find it. I believe the driver put the tinted lights on the plow frame because it didnt come with those new



Uncle Herb;1437449 said:


> Onondaga County, NY


----------



## SnWfiteR

Plow Chaser;1439299 said:


> That Onondaga Western Star is nice. But the black buds up front with Alcoas in the rear throw it off. The black buds all the way around would set that thing off!! I'm becoming a big fan of the WS plow trucks lately.


That truck came through with the aluminum wheels on the rear and the budds were white when new. the driver painted them black because they look better than the white. thats the first plow truck weve had with aluminum wheels


----------



## TOM SHAND

SnWfiteR;1439898 said:


> That truck came through with the aluminum wheels on the rear and the budds were white when new. the driver painted them black because they look better than the white. thats the first plow truck weve had with aluminum wheels


Do you know which Onondaga County yard that this new Western Star will be kept at? Many thanks.


----------



## LunchBox

here's a little preview of my trip to McLean's today to go plow shopping.





































I was nervous going up here because some people have said Steve doesn't take too kind to flat landers, but I think thats because people go up with the wrong attitude. Steve was a great guy and we were shooting the **** for a long time. Great guy and when I talk with my father about the plow thats where I'm going to buy it, I'm not going to look anywhere else.


----------



## MassHighway23

LunchBox;1439958 said:


> here's a little preview of my trip to McLean's today to go plow shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was nervous going up here because some people have said Steve doesn't take too kind to flat landers, but I think thats because people go up with the wrong attitude. Steve was a great guy and we were shooting the **** for a long time. Great guy and when I talk with my father about the plow thats where I'm going to buy it, I'm not going to look anywhere else.


Wow! Very impressive


----------



## theholycow

>


What's going on with the blue truck? It looks like something is just sitting *across* its frame.


----------



## granitefan713

Great shots guys!

I can't remember if I've posted this before. Its different, to say the least.


----------



## LunchBox

theholycow;1439973 said:


> What's going on with the blue truck? It looks like something is just sitting *across* its frame.


That truck didn't look like a runner to me, so I figured it was just being used as a work bench.


----------



## j-man5.0

granitefan713;1440048 said:


> Great shots guys!
> 
> I can't remember if I've posted this before. Its different, to say the least.


I think thats one of our brine trucks in Luzerne county. Where did you take the pic?


----------



## granitefan713

j-man5.0;1440202 said:


> I think thats one of our brine trucks in Luzerne county. Where did you take the pic?


Found it at Sherwood Freightliner in Dunmore. Haven't seen it since the date in the pic. 
It looked like an asphalt distributor at the time, but I imagine it would work for spraying brine too.


----------



## j-man5.0

granitefan713;1440215 said:


> Found it at Sherwood Freightliner in Dunmore. Haven't seen it since the date in the pic.
> It looked like an asphalt distributor at the time, but I imagine it would work for spraying brine too.


Thats ours if u saw it there, You prolly saw it when it was set up for spraying herbicides. Thats what they use it for in the summer


----------



## mitchp

SnWfiteR;1439894 said:


> Hey I know that truck! I have driven it too. All those LED's Light up the night. Think I have a picture of it at night all lit up. will see if I can find it. I believe the driver put the tinted lights on the plow frame because it didnt come with those new


I dont think theyre tinted. I think its the angle that the picture was taken making the lights darker because of the louvers.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That old Oshkosh as Mcleans is an old NYSDOT rig! Look at the blue on the hood and the lettering on the door. Awesome! I hope you got more pics coming from Mcleans!


----------



## Willman940

theholycow;1439973 said:


> What's going on with the blue truck? It looks like something is just sitting *across* its frame.


If I had to guess I'd say its the tank out of the old fire engine sitting next to it.


----------



## dlnimsy

theholycow;1439973 said:


> What's going on with the blue truck? It looks like something is just sitting *across* its frame.


 that would appear to be a water tank from a fire truck.


----------



## dlnimsy

sorry willman should of checked to see if that got answered before i did it.


----------



## dsr

side view of one paystar


----------



## dsr

side view of paystar


----------



## Oshkosh

Thumbs Up Truck is all business


----------



## Dan85

Went down to the DOT yard today, it's was an International themed day today, here's what they had sitting down there:










Looks like a 5th wheel mounted sander? Not too sure.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome Dan!! That 7600 has some curl on that blade!! NYSDOT ran and still does put spreaders on their 5 wheel tractors and plows with them.


----------



## neman

Dan85;1440685 said:


> Went down to the DOT yard today, it's was an International themed day today, here's what they had sitting down there:
> 
> The most amazing thing about these pictures is it is February 4th and there isn't a flake of snow on the ground.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Buffalo!*



Dan85;1440685 said:


> Went down to the DOT yard today, it's was an International themed day today, here's what they had sitting down there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a 5th wheel mounted sander? Not too sure.


Dan
Great Pics!
Especially the one with the City in the background!
St. Michael's Church off to the right, Niagara Mohawk Building and The Liberty Bank Building.. 
Sorry guys for boring you, NYS DOT the plows rule but the skyline of the City of Buffalo (my hometown) brings a tear to my eye as I sit in the fire house 250 some odd miles away. 
Great Job Dan!


----------



## Dan85

Thanks guys! Yeah, this lack of snow is really cutting into my plowing hours. We're actually back to working on summer projects for now.



Autocar19003;1440811 said:


> Dan
> Great Pics!
> Especially the one with the City in the background!
> St. Michael's Church off to the right, Niagara Mohawk Building and The Liberty Bank Building..
> Sorry guys for boring you, NYS DOT the plows rule but the skyline of the City of Buffalo (my hometown) brings a tear to my eye as I sit in the fire house 250 some odd miles away.
> Great Job Dan!


I was wondering if we were going to see you this season. I was actually down in Boston/Colden today, at Valley Fab to see what they had, and I started thinking about Erie County's "The Grinch". I posted a few more from downtown earlier in the thread. My new plowing route is entirely downtown; one property is directly across from this shop and the other is right at the entrance to the 33, so I watch the trucks come off, fill up, and get right back on.


----------



## Bones357

Autocar19003;1440811 said:


> Dan
> Great Pics!
> Especially the one with the City in the background!
> St. Michael's Church off to the right, Niagara Mohawk Building and The Liberty Bank Building..
> Sorry guys for boring you, NYS DOT the plows rule but the skyline of the City of Buffalo (my hometown) brings a tear to my eye as I sit in the fire house 250 some odd miles away.
> Great Job Dan!


I agree...The one with the Buffalo skyline is awesome!

I love Buffalo! I'll be there Wednesday for the Sabres-Bruins game.Thumbs Up


----------



## dsr

waiting for snow


----------



## dsr

waiting for snow


----------



## vplow

Plow Chaser;1440293 said:


> That old Oshkosh as Mcleans is an old NYSDOT rig! Look at the blue on the hood and the lettering on the door. Awesome! I hope you got more pics coming from Mcleans!


That's what I thought too the first time I saw i so I asked Steve about it. It actually was an airport unit (not sure if military) and Steve got it from a UPS warehouse or something like that. Now, I suppose it could have been a state-owned unit at an airport, or have been an NYSDOT unit at some point in time, and I think he said that it even came out of the Buffalo area, but as far as Steve knew, it wasn't NYSDOT's. Surprised to see it still there, he's had it since before the first time I stopped at his place and IIRC that was '04. Unless this is a different one and just looks about the same? If it's the same one I saw, it had no evidence of ever having had a wing on it so that also seems to support it not being an NYSDOT machine. But that paint job sure looks it!


----------



## lfc387

vplow;1442209 said:


> That's what I thought too the first time I saw i so I asked Steve about it. It actually was an airport unit (not sure if military) and Steve got it from a UPS warehouse or something like that. Now, I suppose it could have been a state-owned unit at an airport, or have been an NYSDOT unit at some point in time, and I think he said that it even came out of the Buffalo area, but as far as Steve knew, it wasn't NYSDOT's. Surprised to see it still there, he's had it since before the first time I stopped at his place and IIRC that was '04. Unless this is a different one and just looks about the same? If it's the same one I saw, it had no evidence of ever having had a wing on it so that also seems to support it not being an NYSDOT machine. But that paint job sure looks it!


It was a DOT unit out of the Watertown Region. It came from the airforce and spent a few years in DOT. Never had a wing. They used it as a backup.


----------



## Oshkosh

Most used equipment/truck dealers really don't want their customers knowing the history of their inventory(That is if they know).
Hence all the grind marks and primer on the sides of the trucks hiding which city, state or town they came from...
Being a public sale the price can be tracked down and that is the last thing a used equipment dealer wants.
Some dealers don't advertise prices for the same reasons.


----------



## vplow

lfc387;1442223 said:


> It was a DOT unit out of the Watertown Region. It came from the airforce and spent a few years in DOT. Never had a wing. They used it as a backup.


Well, I guess that's the rest of the story and it DID pass through NYSDOT! Pretty sure Steve said he got it from UPS or some other facility near Buffalo and that it had been a National Guard unit before that. Steve's been pretty good when I've asked him about other stuff as far as pretty openly disclosing what town it came from or whatever (it may help that he knew I was just interested in the trucks and getting pictures and not looking into anything seriously), so I think he honestly just didn't know or didn't remember about the NYSDOT portion of that truck's career when I asked him.


----------



## Oshkosh

vplow;1442304 said:


> Well, I guess that's the rest of the story and it DID pass through NYSDOT! Pretty sure Steve said he got it from UPS or some other facility near Buffalo and that it had been a National Guard unit before that. Steve's been pretty good when I've asked him about other stuff as far as pretty openly disclosing what town it came from or whatever (it may help that he knew I was just interested in the trucks and getting pictures and not looking into anything seriously), so I think he honestly just didn't know or didn't remember about the NYSDOT portion of that truck's career when I asked him.


I am sure him knowing you were just a fan helped....
There is a reason he grinds off the names as soon as they get off loaded and it isnt for cosmetics....payup
I am sure he forgets also, some of those trucks have been there since the early 90's that I have photos of....


----------



## Bones357

Here's the video of the PennDOT Western Star that I promised:






Sorry it took so long!


----------



## Dan85

One of these is not like the other...










Saw this Thruway Authority metal fender Mack on the East Bound service area (Pembroke?). Usually it sits at one of the Rochester exits outside the salt barn. Not sure why they haven't gotten rid of it yet? Not that I'm complaining!

Also I've noticed that they're running 1 ton crew cab dodges now. I saw two on my way home. I can't recall seeing any of these before. Actually, I can't recall seeing any one ton thruway dumps, aside from the old Chevy's.


----------



## Plow Chaser

OMG they still exist!! The old Macks are still being used!


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1442467 said:


> OMG they still exist!! The old Macks are still being used!


How sad, a Mack as a bumper truck.lol


----------



## vplow

^ better that than the frame of a new Hyundai! 

(I was going to say bumper, but I'm not sure there's any metal in a Hyundai bumper?)


----------



## mercer_me

MassHighway23;1438874 said:


> Some more MassDOT contractors...
> 
> View attachment 110013
> 
> 
> View attachment 110010


Nice Top Kicks. They would be really nice with wings.


----------



## Kuzanut

The NYS Thruway has another Mack Steel fender sitting in a fenced off area on the Westchester side of the Tappan Zee Bridge next to the Police Barracks. Its dump body has been cut down to a flat bed, I believe they use it to bring sections of the movable barrier out onto the bridge to replace broken sections. I go back to work at the end of the month, I will see if I can get a picture of it.


----------



## Stik208

There is a Mack steel fender around the corner from my house at exit 23.


----------



## crazy88

Some old City of Chicago snow plow pictures I recently found online.

First, City of Chicago Sanitation Department


----------



## crazy88

and second, Chicago Park District


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

cool old pics


----------



## mercer_me

Nice old pics.


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1442314 said:


> I am sure him knowing you were just a fan helped....
> There is a reason he grinds off the names as soon as they get off loaded and it isnt for cosmetics....payup
> I am sure he forgets also, some of those trucks have been there since the early 90's that I have photos of....


 Also a lot of municipalities require all signs, seals, and lettering be removed before the truck leaves the yard.


----------



## Oshkosh

LunchBox;1443520 said:


> Also a lot of municipalities require all signs, seals, and lettering be removed before the truck leaves the yard.


Yes some do..
Are you seriously in the market for an Oshkosh?


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1443522 said:


> Yes some do..
> Are you seriously in the market for an Oshkosh?


I'm looking, but I think it'd be best wait until spring or summer, price wise.


----------



## Oshkosh

LunchBox;1443527 said:


> I'm looking, but I think it'd be best wait until spring or summer, price wise.


When you are ready to pull the trigger, drop me an email....I still have many contacts in the industry maybe able to find you something decent at a good price..


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1443529 said:


> When you are ready to pull the trigger, drop me an email....I still have many contacts in the industry maybe able to find you something decent at a good price..


I definitely will Oshkosh, thanks


----------



## theholycow

crazy88;1443475 said:


> Some old City of Chicago snow plow pictures I recently found online.
> 
> First, City of Chicago Sanitation Department


Looks like a really good scrape there.


----------



## bi-directional

Here's the last pic I have of one of my trucks that we plow with for the municipality.


----------



## Kuzanut

There are better ways to check for under body rust...... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bi-directional

Kuzanut;1443710 said:


> There are better ways to check for under body rust...... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I gave it a good greasing while it was easy to get at.


----------



## crazy88

and since we all love Oshkosh, heres an old IDOT Minutemen tow truck photo from the net


----------



## dsr

new in 2001


----------



## Oshkosh

Nice truck....Bet it moved some snow in its career...


----------



## Plow Chaser

dsr;1443778 said:


> new in 2001


Oooooo!!! Looks possibly like a Town of Duanesburg truck??


----------



## Oshkosh

Guys in the Northeast, dust off the cameras,charge your battery's for Saturdays storm (maybe).......Slim pickings this year for new photos this maybe our only chance....


----------



## iamhere

Here's a vid of someone plowing with a 1959 FWD






Turn your volume down first


----------



## Bones357

*More PennDOT!*

Okay...Here are some more PennDOT pics, including more of that Western Star I found. Some of these rigs I've photographed before, but they were crappy night time pics.

Western Star (this is a beautiful truck):
























There is a different reversible plow on the front from the first time I saw it. The Valk that was on it previously was pretty beaten. It looked like the moldboard had been repaired several times, and it was partially bent. Maybe they retired it?

Mack Granite tri-axle (this thing is a monster!):








This thing looks like it can move some snow!


----------



## Bones357

International Work Star single-axle and a Granite:








This obviously isn't one of the newest ones as it still has the old style dump body and beacon light.

Two Sterlings:








The closest one's paint is pretty faded.

Plowchaser mentioned previously how there seems to be more variety in PennDOT's fleet these days. This shed really showcases that...Two Sterlings, Two Macks, an International and the Western Star:









There also seems to be a lot of variety in the jury-rigged deflectors. I like it!Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones great shots!!! That Western Star is awesome. PennDot sure has a hodge podge of trucks. But the WS is so sharp.


----------



## dsr

yes plow chaser town of duanesburg , these are town of rotterdam


----------



## Uncle Herb

Love that Oshkosh tow truck.

Here is an Onondaga County Kenworth. Red color, strange bird for the County if you ask me.


----------



## MassHighway23

Oshkosh;1444109 said:


> Guys in the Northeast, dust off the cameras,charge your battery's for Saturdays storm (maybe).......Slim pickings this year for new photos this maybe our only chance....


I hope!

Awesome pics everybody!


----------



## Bones357

iamhere;1444121 said:


> Here's a vid of someone plowing with a 1959 FWD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn your volume down first


You're not kidding...That beast is LOUD! Do they wear hearing protection while operating that?

What's weird is I don't think it was quite as loud as it seemed. I think the sound was hitting the camera's mic at just the right frequency to create that weird sound.

Neat, though!


----------



## iamhere

Bones357;1444340 said:


> You're not kidding...That beast is LOUD! Do they wear hearing protection while operating that?
> 
> What's weird is I don't think it was quite as loud as it seemed. I think the sound was hitting the camera's mic at just the right frequency to create that weird sound.
> 
> Neat, though!


Unless it had a Detroit in it I don't think it would be that loud either.


----------



## Dan85

Bones great photos! Did you enjoy Buffalo's win against Boston the other night? I flipped the TV on and saw it was 3-0 in the second, then saw they won 6-0 the next day! What a game to miss!

Unce Herb - I'm pretty sure that Kenworth of Buffalo (Rochester) had that truck for sale for quite a while. Maybe T800 can chime in here, but I'm betting that is the same demo truck they had sitting on their lot. Hence the red color and the departure from the normal color scheme.

Also, not plow related but I figured you guys might get a kick out of this - I passed my class A Commercial Driver's License permit test the other day. I'm pretty excited, now I just need to get some driving time.


----------



## Len90

Wow those are some awesome shots Bones! It must be something to see that tri-axile granite and the Western Star sitting next to each other in person. I also love how you covered pretty much all of the trucks in the Penn DOT fleet. All you're missing is the newer style Granite and a 10 wheel WorkStar there  

Is it really common to see the big one-way's on the smaller Sterlings? I really didn't think those were capable of handling such a big plow, especially with the wing. 

Got some snow the other day and maybe some more coming in on Saturday. Camera battery is being charged tomorrow night in hopes of seeing some more use.


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1444556 said:


> Bones great photos! Did you enjoy Buffalo's win against Boston the other night? I flipped the TV on and saw it was 3-0 in the second, then saw they won 6-0 the next day! What a game to


Oh yeah! I just wish they would have played like that the rest of the season.

Buffalo is a GREAT hockey town, and the atmosphere at First Niagara Arena is awesome.


----------



## Bones357

Len90;1444598 said:


> Is it really common to see the big one-way's on the smaller Sterlings? I really didn't think those were capable of handling such a big plow, especially with the wing.


Yes sir, it is.

And for that matter, I cannot remember seeing ANY PennDOT truck in my area without a wing. I know some guys in other parts of the state were surprised to see single-axle trucks with wings, but that's the norm up here. But, this is also the "snow belt". It's a different animal up here.


----------



## Oshkosh

Yes sir, 11' wings on 99% of all NH and Maine DOT 6 wheelers (3-5 tons)...
Mass DOT is converting it fleet as they trade to wing trucks also...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Wings!!!

You guys in the south need to come up to the North and try to find trucks without wings...

Good video of a 1-ton with a custom (cable) wing system and wing plow on it... notice the truck doesn't "spin in circles" like a lot of people seem to keep thinking it would.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1445092 said:


> Yes sir, 11' wings on 99% of all NH


Yep, and the trucks without wings are the ones without plows... the sweeper and paint striping trucks.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1445192 said:


> Wings!!!
> 
> You guys in the south need to come up to the North and try to find trucks without wings...
> 
> Good video of a 1-ton with a custom (cable) wing system and wing plow on it... notice the truck doesn't "spin in circles" like a lot of people seem to keep thinking it would.


 I like that wing setup, looks like he could bench with that one.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1445203 said:


> I like that wing setup, looks like he could bench with that one.....Thumbs Up


I know it.

When I travel down to Mass, and I see some huge S2574 tandem or something with like a power-angle plow and nothing else, it really is a strange sight for me. My great grandfather and grandfather did a lot of Mass state contracted plowing and only had one truck with a wing (an Oshkosh), but the other trucks, Mack's, Brockways, and Autocars, they only had (mostly) Anderson one-way plows. I always thought it was weird, still do.

My town has two trucks with patrol wing systems, and they just don't seem right. Especially on one of the S2554's that they have one mounted on, because the truck just sits so high. The 4900 they used to have had a benching wing system. Each superintendent chooses different things.


----------



## Oshkosh

I know what you mean, even the patrol wings look silly on the 4x4 trucks...
The 1 Patrol setup I had (Ex Mass Pike) would just bench over the guard rail so it was useful,not all are...The other two where full tower cable setups.....
My first truck (77 Fleetstar) had a Anderson dustpan with a manual angle...Was a good city plow.
One of the local towns (Beverly) has a few new wing setups now....Looks like they have seen the light...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Double double.


----------



## Winter Land Man

See look at this.

An Everest set-up but you can see how low even the top of the plow frame is on this truck. And the wing is only a 10'... and the bars to it are too short, so when you try to bench anything, the plowing width is decreased quite a bit. It's the 2nd highest sitting truck Newport has, but it (and one of the L8000s) have this set-up.


----------



## Oshkosh

Just looking at it I think with my longer arms and wing it made a big difference...



Winter Land Man;1445327 said:


> See look at this.
> 
> An Everest set-up but you can see how low even the top of the plow frame is on this truck. And the wing is only a 10'... and the bars to it are too short, so when you try to bench anything, the plowing width is decreased quite a bit. It's the 2nd highest sitting truck Newport has, but it (and one of the L8000s) have this set-up.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Watertown DPW Truck*

Cities & towns around the area are preparing for tomorrows storm which could bring 2-4" of snow.









Watertown DPW C-6 a Chevy with a plow frame


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Watertown DPW*

A Photo I took a while ago but never uploaded Truck #44









Watertown DPW Truck #44 a International Workstar 10-Wheeler









Watertown DPW Yard & Garage









Watertown DPW Truck #50 a Ford F-350 with a Plow Frame









A Couple Watertown DPW 10-Wheelers getting plows equipped in the yard


----------



## BillyRgn

matredsoxfan;1445380 said:


> Cities & towns around the area are preparing for tomorrows storm which could bring 2-4" of snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watertown DPW C-6 a Chevy with a plow frame


Is that a speedcast with new headlights ?


----------



## mercer_me

In my area there is quite a few 1 tons with wings. There is also a lot of F-450s and F-550s with wings.


----------



## BillyRgn

*Connecticut DOT*

Here are some shots a buddy sent me from his I-Phone from the last storm we had of the Connecticut DOT on Rte10 in Hamden, They are all of the older International 4900's


----------



## BillyRgn

some more CTDOT


----------



## BillyRgn

once again some CTDOT


----------



## BillyRgn

Here is a couple CTDOT Pictures i found on the Internet the first is a 4900 International the second is a Freightliner with a wing.


----------



## BillyRgn

Here are a couple shots of Hamden Public Works Truck 27 I think it is about a 2009 Sterling with a Tenco body and a Henderson Plow, the last picture I found on the Internet, it is of Truck 32 it is also a sterling probably in the 05-06 range with a Tenco Body and plow


----------



## BillyRgn

This truck is parked in the Hamden Plaza the contractor uses it as a lot truck, it appears to be a x-Connecticut DOT truck. Anybody have any idea what this tank is for or why the truck would be set up this way? This is the only one i have ever seen like this. It has a 10ft western blade on the truck which is not from the dot most likely the plow was not sold with the truck.


----------



## Oshkosh

One of making a second pass towards Crawford Notch Nh last season...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Thought you guys would need some more OSHKOSH photos... here's my son behind the wheel of a '73.


----------



## Oshkosh

Nice looking squash...


----------



## Winter Land Man

More photos....


----------



## Winter Land Man

And more...


----------



## tailboardtech

BillyRgn;1445790 said:


> This truck is parked in the Hamden Plaza the contractor uses it as a lot truck, it appears to be a x-Connecticut DOT truck. Anybody have any idea what this tank is for or why the truck would be set up this way? This is the only one i have ever seen like this. It has a 10ft western blade on the truck which is not from the dot most likely the plow was not sold with the truck.


it looks like a tack coat/sprayer tank made by Hi-Way but its too clean, we had one that looked just like that slid into one of our 1 ton dumps


----------



## automoto

Billyrgn: are those pics of Whitney Ave?? I thought i saw the strip mall where Ray & Mikes deli is? I went to Quinnipiac so all those places look very familiar, havn't been up there since 07' Ive been meaning to get back up there, i really liked the area when i was there.


----------



## snow

BillyRgn;1445790 said:


> This truck is parked in the Hamden Plaza the contractor uses it as a lot truck, it appears to be a x-Connecticut DOT truck. Anybody have any idea what this tank is for or why the truck would be set up this way? This is the only one i have ever seen like this. It has a 10ft western blade on the truck which is not from the dot most likely the plow was not sold with the truck.


I think it might have been a local town truck. Don't remember ever seeing the CT DOT having anything setup like that. Would have to agree with tailboardtech, looks like a tackcoat/sprayer tank. Also, if you look at the hood it has the openings to check the fluids without opening the whole hood. I don't think CT DOT has hoods like that on their internationals.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Is that a Vega? LOL


----------



## BillyRgn

automoto;1445964 said:


> Billyrgn: are those pics of Whitney Ave?? I thought i saw the strip mall where Ray & Mikes deli is? I went to Quinnipiac so all those places look very familiar, havn't been up there since 07' Ive been meaning to get back up there, i really liked the area when i was there.


That is exactly whare it is my buddy that took them was at the entrance to Whitney village, not sure how long you have been gone but they are appartments that qu bought and made student housing about 100 yards north and across the street from ray and mikes


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1445968 said:


> I think it might have been a local town truck.
> 
> Ya I haven't seen any others like it but the marks on the door whare decals used to be looks like the dot as well as the polls for the super strobes and there are boxes for strobes in the back on the sides of the tailgate also had what looked like a ctdot serial number welded onto the tailgate I wonder if it was a catch basin truck and had that gear removed so the tank could be added? Either way a differnt looking truck.


----------



## BillyRgn

tailboardtech;1445916 said:


> it looks like a tack coat/sprayer tank made by Hi-Way but its too clean, we had one that looked just like that slid into one of our 1 ton dumps


I thought maybe seal coat but it is way to clean to have ever been used for that


----------



## granitefan713

Plow Chaser;1444206 said:


> Bones great shots!!! That Western Star is awesome. PennDot sure has a hodge podge of trucks. But the WS is so sharp.


Agreed! I was wondering if anyone was going to catch one of them! I believe they got two to test if I'm not mistaken, at least based on J&J's newsletter.

I've never seen a PennDOT single axle with a wing around here, in fact, the Granite 10 wheeler that plows my road rarely has a wing on.

The Granite tri-axle in my area, nicknamed "The Queen", is always kept in immaculate condition. Here's a pic from last Spring. I just saw it the other day, and it still looks just as good.









Furthermore, I've seen this truck a few times, but can't get a decent shot, a new WorkStar tri-axle.


----------



## BUFF

Uncle Herb;1446008 said:


> Is that a Vega? LOL


Looks like the Pontiac version of a Chevette, probably a heck of a sidewalk rig.


----------



## tailboardtech

granitefan713;1446134 said:


> Furthermore, I've seen this truck a few times, but can't get a decent shot, a new WorkStar tri-axle.


Just out of curiosity does it have a wing for it since it has a drop axle on it?


----------



## Winter Land Man

BUFF;1446167 said:


> Looks like the Pontiac version of a Chevette, probably a heck of a sidewalk rig.


The man who owns the car drives the sidewalk tractor for the town.


----------



## granitefan713

tailboardtech;1446193 said:


> Just out of curiosity does it have a wing for it since it has a drop axle on it?


Yes, it has a right-hand wing.


----------



## S-205

Tough getting shots when you're parked at a light but her are some of mine. There is a picture in my thread of 6 Case IH tractors and I saw them all over the roads today, so I guess they are used as city rigs. You can see one of them in the pictures, and the newer Kenworths, one is right behind me if you look in my mirror! Intimidating!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Found one online*

Snow plows drive on I-93 over the Zakim Bridge into Boston, Saturday, Jan. 21, 2012. A weekend snowstorm is blanketing the Northeast, creating treacherous travel conditions and some delays at airports. Photo: Michael Dwyer / AP 
Snow plows drive on I-93 over the Zakim Bridge into Boston,...


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1446602 said:


> Snow plows drive on I-93 over the Zakim Bridge into Boston, Saturday, Jan. 21, 2012. A weekend snowstorm is blanketing the Northeast, creating treacherous travel conditions and some delays at airports. Photo: Michael Dwyer / AP
> Snow plows drive on I-93 over the Zakim Bridge into Boston,...


i've always thought that would be a cool route, but then you think of rush hour morons.


----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich with the recent purchase of 5 Internationals


----------



## snow

Some of the trucks getting replaced


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1446742 said:


> Some of the trucks getting replaced


That stirling looks better than 95 percent of a lot of towns fleets it ct


----------



## tailboardtech

BillyRgn;1446757 said:


> That stirling looks better than 95 percent of a lot of towns fleets it ct


its starting to get hard to find parts for those things already our maintenance shop has 2 of them siting out back that they have been robing parts off of. one was rolled the other the rear went out on it kind of a shame really but what are you gonna do.


----------



## Oshkosh

tailboardtech;1446847 said:


> its starting to get hard to find parts for those things already our maintenance shop has 2 of them siting out back that they have been robing parts off of. one was rolled the other the rear went out on it kind of a shame really but what are you gonna do.


NH DOT had the same problem getting Sterling parts...
The Sterlings where far better trucks spec for spec than the Internationals (more maneuverable and more leg room) less issues with the Cat versus the DT's, if it wasn't for the parts supply issues they would have hung onto them longer....


----------



## BillyRgn

Oshkosh;1446865 said:


> NH DOT had the same problem getting Sterling parts...
> The Sterlings where far better trucks spec for spec than the Internationals (more maneuverable and more leg room) less issues with the Cat versus the DT's, if it wasn't for the parts supply issues they would have hung onto them longer....


Such a shame to hear that, I thInk the town whare I live has a few stirlings with the mercedes engines, either way they have bought internationals and most recently freightliners so I guess I know why now. The last thing I would want to hear on a 90000 dollar truck that is that young in the grand scheme of things that I couldn't get parts for it.


----------



## Oshkosh

BillyRgn;1446968 said:


> Such a shame to hear that, I thInk the town whare I live has a few stirlings with the mercedes engines, either way they have bought internationals and most recently freightliners so I guess I know why now. The last thing I would want to hear on a 90000 dollar truck that is that young in the grand scheme of things that I couldn't get parts for it.


It is sad as there was allot of life left in these trucks .
NH DOT spec they run approx $130,000 new for a six wheeler...
The Sterlings are selling for $3,500 at auction on average.If Hard parts, Cab, fuel tanks Sterling specific parts hadnt become difficult to locate they would have been able to run them a couple more years safely...
We had 3 Internationals and two Sterlings at our shed.The Internationals where at least two years newer and spent more time in the shop for repairs,mostly having to do with engine and engine management issues.


----------



## tailboardtech

3500 that's a lot they had a s/a sterling a 1999 I believe truck tractor go to auction brought 1200 my jaw dropped when I heard that


----------



## Oshkosh

tailboardtech;1447132 said:


> 3500 that's a lot they had a s/a sterling a 1999 I believe truck tractor go to auction brought 1200 my jaw dropped when I heard that


Where was that? 
The NH spec 6 wheeler trucks are all dumps with a at least a RH wing setup,most have full strobe setups, ground speed controls for the spreaders etc.$3,500 on average some more, some less...
The Internationals sell a little less typically as there are more of them...The good deal with them is most have been rebuilt at around 130,000 and they hit the auction at approx 175,000 miles.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1447213 said:


> Where was that?
> The NH spec 6 wheeler trucks are all dumps with a at least a RH wing setup,most have full strobe setups, ground speed controls for the spreaders etc.$3,500 on average some more, some less...
> The Internationals sell a little less typically as there are more of them...The good deal with them is most have been rebuilt at around 130,000 and they hit the auction at approx 175,000 miles.


And a lot of contractors end up buying the old state trucks and they go back to plowing NH roads.

One of NHDOT's S2574 tandems is up at S.G. Reed's in Claremont getting a whole lot of work done on it. I think the truck is an '01.

By the way, the guy who owns that Oshkosh I posted, as you might of seen earlier in this thread, he plowed for the NHDOT with it. Well not this year, too expensive to run an Oshkosh with the money they're paying.


----------



## BillyRgn

Oshkosh;1446983 said:


> It is sad as there was allot of life left in these trucks .
> NH DOT spec they run approx $130,000 new for a six wheeler...
> The Sterlings are selling for $3,500 at auction on average.If Hard parts, Cab, fuel tanks Sterling specific parts hadnt become difficult to locate they would have been able to run them a couple more years safely...
> We had 3 Internationals and two Sterlings at our shed.The Internationals where at least two years newer and spent more time in the shop for repairs,mostly having to do with engine and engine management issues.


Do They sell with front blade wing and ground speed controls for that much? I might have to take a trip. What would the internationals need as far as dollar wise and parts to make them road worthy for a few more years? Or are the frames and combo bodys to rotted out?


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1446742 said:


> Some of the trucks getting replaced


That Ford look like it's in pretty good shape.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1447359 said:


> That Ford look like it's in pretty good shape.


Looks like all it needs is a wing and then it can be used up here in the North.


----------



## Oshkosh

BillyRgn;1447305 said:



> Do They sell with front blade wing and ground speed controls for that much? I might have to take a trip. What would the internationals need as far as dollar wise and parts to make them road worthy for a few more years? Or are the frames and combo bodys to rotted out?


Typically no spreaders. Most of DOTs trucks had slide in stainless V hoppers and they get re used .
Stay away from the combo bodies NH DOT ran, they are a bad design,rot from the structural supports out.Most have been patched back together a few times.Then there is they are way over loaded when filled...
DOT typically hangs onto the blades...Now Turnpike auctions blades on a regular basis at the same auctions...Turnpikes trucks will have over half the mileage but I wouldn't say are in better condition overall. 
Most of the trucks come as equipt,strobe and ground speed installed,spreader ready with plow frames.
AS with ANY auction there are good and bad trucks,some are turn key and some need repairs and the decision was made to auction versus repair.You have to look them over...
Not sure why $3,500 is such a good value, as most municipal auctions that I follow are bringing similar prices here in the Northeast...
Its too bad with scrap prices up it also drove up the auction market. Then throw in Mass DOT requiring wings and cutting non wings from the fleet ,that is also driving prices up on wing trucks in this area.That being said NON wing trucks should flood the market more than they have this spring.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1447275 said:


> And a lot of contractors end up buying the old state trucks and they go back to plowing NH roads.
> 
> One of NHDOT's S2574 tandems is up at S.G. Reed's in Claremont getting a whole lot of work done on it. I think the truck is an '01.
> 
> By the way, the guy who owns that Oshkosh I posted, as you might of seen earlier in this thread, he plowed for the NHDOT with it. Well not this year, too expensive to run an Oshkosh with the money they're paying.


 I dont understand how anyone could afford to run for what NH DOT pays and requires....
Was that 01 Rolled? We had one roll on its side into a river up in Milan last season and it sold for around $9,900, the guy said it would be back on the road in no time...
Yeah I had a buddy of a buddy buy a wheeler last round of auctions and then had to put approx $10,000 worth of work into it, bad dump body, cracked bellhousing,walking beam bushings etc.....


----------



## G.Landscape

*Waterloo*

Not a great pic of the entire plow set up but here is what all the trucks look like around here.


----------



## Bones357

PennDOT dual-axle Work Star in action this past Saturday:


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1447427 said:


> I dont understand how anyone could afford to run for what NH DOT pays and requires....
> Was that 01 Rolled? We had one roll on its side into a river up in Milan last season and it sold for around $9,900, the guy said it would be back on the road in no time...
> Yeah I had a buddy of a buddy buy a wheeler last round of auctions and then had to put approx $10,000 worth of work into it, bad dump body, cracked bellhousing,walking beam bushings etc.....


Nope, it wasn't rolled. The guy who drives it goes to a store I used to work at, and frequent, and he says they've had problems with the newer S Series they bought in the late 90s and early 2000s since they were new. It's just the first time I've actually seen one at this certain International dealership... not even the place where NHDOT bought it. It's been in there for over a week now. All engine related problems. He said they didn't have these problems with the older stuff like the S1754's or the S1954's back when those were NHDOT's main choice of trucks. This truck was out of service six days after they got it. It's the only tandem at their shed. Right now they're using a WorkStar 7400 as a replacement, which they used today as we got a dusting.


----------



## G.Landscape

Here another one....City workers doing what they do best.....its now 2 in the afternoon and the snow ended yesterday at about this time. Our road is bone dry.......but don't worry they are plowing it anyway.....


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Truck used to clear Highway 401 near Kingston, Ontario*

Spotted this guy in a gas station - too long for one picture. Wouldn't want to plow with this anywhere you have to turn corners.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

G.Landscape;1447598 said:


> Here another one....City workers doing what they do best.....its now 2 in the afternoon and the snow ended yesterday at about this time. Our road is bone dry.......but don't worry they are plowing it anyway.....


Just in case .....


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1447568 said:


> Nope, it wasn't rolled. The guy who drives it goes to a store I used to work at, and frequent, and he says they've had problems with the newer S Series they bought in the late 90s and early 2000s since they were new. It's just the first time I've actually seen one at this certain International dealership... not even the place where NH DOT bought it. It's been in there for over a week now. All engine related problems. He said they didn't have these problems with the older stuff like the S1754's or the S1954's back when those were NHDOT's main choice of trucks. This truck was out of service six days after they got it. It's the only tandem at their shed. Right now they're using a WorkStar 7400 as a replacement, which they used today as we got a dusting.


Yes, the Newer 2000+- year DT Internationals where problematic.I never went to mechanical services and saw an empty bay.Injector seals,oil lines,cylinder sleeves always something.
The wheelers ,ours had all sorts of issues having to do with the wiring harnesses being bad,manifold leaks and other pita issues for a newer low mileage truck.
Liberty was useless and Concord wouldn't go after International for the issues under Warr...They ended up letting them run out of warranty and fixing them in house as they did...Politics as usual....


----------



## crash444

Nice Sunrise this morning thought I would stop and make it better with the My Mack..Lol


----------



## santaclause

very nice photo of the mack and the sunrise.we have two in our town very similar to yours ,except they have a viking setup....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Landcare - Mont;1447599 said:


> Spotted this guy in a gas station - too long for one picture. Wouldn't want to plow with this anywhere you have to turn corners.


That is crazy! Look at the length of the frame!!!!


----------



## MassHighway23

Landcare - Mont;1447599 said:


> Spotted this guy in a gas station - too long for one picture. Wouldn't want to plow with this anywhere you have to turn corners.


That thing is sweet!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Some new stuff at Stadium International.


----------



## MassHighway23

Uncle Herb;1447789 said:


> Some new stuff at Stadium International.


Very nice rigs!


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1447373 said:


> Looks like all it needs is a wing and then it can be used up here in the North.


Ya, it would be perfect if it had a wing.


----------



## tailboardtech

Oshkosh;1447213 said:


> Where was that?
> The NH spec 6 wheeler trucks are all dumps with a at least a RH wing setup,most have full strobe setups, ground speed controls for the spreaders etc.$3,500 on average some more, some less...
> The Internationals sell a little less typically as there are more of them...The good deal with them is most have been rebuilt at around 130,000 and they hit the auction at approx 175,000 miles.


i am not going to post what county i work for, but near Baltimore, Maryland they also don't put any wings or plows on the T/T, hell they don't even want to put wings on the dump trucks ''it will cost to much to maintain'' the dumps go dirt cheap but the wonderful amenity's should tell you why, no A/C 33,000 gvw and under powered engines that are usually shot when they go. i am talking a 5.9l with an auto behind it.


----------



## Len90

tailboardtech;1447921 said:


> i am not going to post what county i work for, but near Baltimore, Maryland they also don't put any wings or plows on the T/T, hell they don't even want to put wings on the dump trucks ''it will cost to much to maintain'' the dumps go dirt cheap but the wonderful amenity's should tell you why, no A/C 33,000 gvw and under powered engines that are usually shot when they go. i am talking a 5.9l with an auto behind it.


Wow good to see NJ is not the worst then... Only the 10 wheelers in the state are equipped to handle wings now. There were some old Top Kicks with a full right hand wing set-up but they are never hooked up. The only truck I have ever seen wearing a wing is a brand new WorkStar. State recently awarded a monster contract to Bucks County Intl for 177 new wheel 7400 workstars with Allison RDS 3500 transmissions. Each one is priced at just over $120,000 but from what I have read they are not equipping them with new snow plows, just the hitches. Each truck is spec'd to have a pre-wetting system and tailgate spreaders, 10ft aluminum dump bodies, and 39,000 GVWR. These trucks have to last for 15-20 years. First major plow truck purchase for NJ DOT in years.

This is starting to become a common sight in NJ: (sorry for the poor quality camera phone pictures)


----------



## mike6256

Two of our townships Macks. They have not been working hard this winter


----------



## Len90

They may not be working hard, but it is great to see that they are well cared for.

We were expected to finally catch a break this winter and see some white stuff accumulate with two events slated for Wednesday and Saturday. Both were busts as the snow didn't accumulate on roads. However, the state DOT still had some crews out... There was not much around at all.

Top Kick salting









Workstar 10 wheeler with Henderson body, belly blade, wing, and oneway plow.









Another topkick sitting around waiting...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Do you know what brand of plows are on NJ's Topkicks? I'm talking the ones with the wing systems.


----------



## Winter Land Man

G.Landscape;1447462 said:


> Not a great pic of the entire plow set up but here is what all the trucks look like around here.


We've got a few Sterlings set up the same way here in NH. Just different front plows and wings.


----------



## Oshkosh

A couple different NH DOT setups the first being the typical Sterling setup (the few that are left).
The second of an International with the Henderson all season bodies that didn't work out all that well for DOT.We were getting ready to go push back with the old one way.
The DOT plan in place is to replace the all season bodies as they rot out with conventional dumps with slide in stainless spreaders.


----------



## Winter Land Man

matredsoxfan;1263410 said:


> City of Watham DPW Truck #46 a 2006 International.


Post #5785 ??? On page 290...
That's some International!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1449713 said:


> A couple different NH DOT setups the first being the typical Sterling setup (the few that are left).
> The second of an International with the Henderson all season bodies that didn't work out all that well for DOT.We were getting ready to go push back with the old one way.
> The DOT plan in place is to replace the all season bodies as they rot out with conventional dumps with slide in stainless spreaders.


That plow is something I've never seen on an NHDOT truck.


----------



## Len90

Winter Land Man;1449669 said:


> Do you know what brand of plows are on NJ's Topkicks? I'm talking the ones with the wing systems.


I honestly have no idea what the NJ DOT puts on them. I have only ever seen one truck set up with the wing system and it was posted a little bit back (after the 1/21 storm). There was no wing plow on. From previous NJ DOT bids they have bid on parts for Viking and Frink wings. The front plows on most trucks I believe are Valks though.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1449794 said:


> I honestly have no idea what the NJ DOT puts on them. I have only ever seen one truck set up with the wing system and it was posted a little bit back (after the 1/21 storm). There was no wing plow on. From previous NJ DOT bids they have bid on parts for Viking and Frink wings. The front plows on most trucks I believe are Valks though.


It's this one I'm thinking of....


----------



## Len90

Ahh the one I did see was similar to that. If you look closely there is no wing plow mounted.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1449814 said:


> Ahh the one I did see was similar to that. If you look closely there is no wing plow mounted.


Yeah, I know there's no wing... but look at the size of that wing system. The front hitch looks like it could be a Gledhill but I'm not sure. Could be an old Gledhill set-up but I'm unsure, since all I see around are Viking-Cives, Everest, Tenco, and Larochelle. http://www.gledhillonline.com/wings.html


----------



## Oshkosh

Found these online ,This guy had a bad day in Rockford, Illinois. February 22nd, 2011


----------



## theholycow

Len90;1449037 said:


> Wow good to see NJ is not the worst then... Only the 10 wheelers in the state are equipped to handle wings now. There were some old Top Kicks with a full right hand wing set-up but they are never hooked up. The only truck I have ever seen wearing a wing is a brand new WorkStar. State recently awarded a monster contract to Bucks County Intl for 177 new wheel 7400 workstars with Allison RDS 3500 transmissions. Each one is priced at just over $120,000 but from what I have read they are not equipping them with new snow plows, just the hitches. Each truck is spec'd to have a pre-wetting system and tailgate spreaders, 10ft aluminum dump bodies, and 39,000 GVWR. These trucks have to last for 15-20 years. First major plow truck purchase for NJ DOT in years.
> 
> This is starting to become a common sight in NJ: (sorry for the poor quality camera phone pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/FDNYwiz/Snow%20Plows/IMG_0003.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/FDNYwiz/Snow%20Plows/IMG_0004.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Is the fleet so bad that they own their own wrecker? :jester:
> 
> [QUOTE=Oshkosh;1449713]A couple different NH DOT setups the first being the typical Sterling setup (the few that are left).
> The second of an International with the Henderson all season bodies that didn't work out all that well for DOT.We were getting ready to go push back with the old one way.
> The DOT plan in place is to replace the all season bodies as they rot out with conventional dumps with slide in stainless spreaders.
> [/QUOTE]
> That first pic is great, the lighting makes it look like it's on the moon.
> [QUOTE=Winter Land Man;1449799]It's this one I'm thinking of....[/QUOTE]
> 
> Awesome action picture!


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Town of Kirkland NY*

My buddy sent me these this morning. Kirkland's new Volvos. Way too much chrome for my liking. The Henderson plows are pretty bad tho. I do love the stainless.


----------



## Oshkosh

theholycow;1450342 said:


> Is the fleet so bad that they own their own wrecker?
> 
> That first pic is great, the lighting makes it look like it's on the moon.
> 
> Awesome action picture!


 Might as well be it was taken up in Pinkham Notch.lol


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1450474 said:


> My buddy sent me these this morning. Kirkland's new Volvos. Way too much chrome for my liking. The Henderson plows are pretty bad tho. I do love the stainless.


 Nice looking trucks.....Not the generic town rig...


----------



## man4054

Oshkosh;1450231 said:


> Found these online ,This guy had a bad day in Rockford, Illinois. February 22nd, 2011


That sucks, Truck prob has some suspension problems after that


----------



## man4054

Len90;1449037 said:


> Wow good to see NJ is not the worst then... Only the 10 wheelers in the state are equipped to handle wings now. There were some old Top Kicks with a full right hand wing set-up but they are never hooked up. The only truck I have ever seen wearing a wing is a brand new WorkStar. State recently awarded a monster contract to Bucks County Intl for 177 new wheel 7400 workstars with Allison RDS 3500 transmissions. Each one is priced at just over $120,000 but from what I have read they are not equipping them with new snow plows, just the hitches. Each truck is spec'd to have a pre-wetting system and tailgate spreaders, 10ft aluminum dump bodies, and 39,000 GVWR. These trucks have to last for 15-20 years. First major plow truck purchase for NJ DOT in years.
> 
> This is starting to become a common sight in NJ: (sorry for the poor quality camera phone pictures)


Len, Where you get photos of the tow truck? Im goin to try a get a photo of it


----------



## LunchBox

Len90;1449814 said:


> Ahh the one I did see was similar to that. If you look closely there is no wing plow mounted.


Wow good eye!


----------



## Uncle Herb

For the Oshkosh fans. Who knows, maybe there is someone from LawnTech on this forum.


----------



## Len90

theholycow;1450342 said:


> Is the fleet so bad that they own their own wrecker? :jester


Umm I guess so. It was the first time I had seen this one but DEFINITELY not the first time I have seen a state truck broken down. The older Topkicks are at best about 17 years old now and the newest ones are over 10 years old. The Internationals are a mix between the 4700's and 7400's. It's an old fleet and in desperate need of that 177 trucks.



man4054;1450666 said:


> Len, Where you get photos of the tow truck? Im goin to try a get a photo of it


I honestly have no idea where to find it. The pictures were taken just off of Rt. 35 in the Toys R Us parking lot. I think the truck had the 318 marked on it, which would coincide to the big DOT yard and maintenance facility in Freehold. It is located just off Routes 9, 33, and 79. The street it is on is Daniels Way. That is where I believe the big 10 wheel workstar is and I also think they have a lot more 10 wheelers.


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;211202 said:


> I love this thread, I can make it go on for at least another year. Here's another Ford for ya!! Sorry no plows on it, but it's a great truck that used to plow in the town I lived in for a while.


Ryan, ever think this would be a 6 year thread! Hope for another 6 years! (at least)


----------



## crazy88

Len90;1450733 said:


> Umm I guess so. It was the first time I had seen this one but DEFINITELY not the first time I have seen a state truck broken down. The older Topkicks are at best about 17 years old now and the newest ones are over 10 years old. The Internationals are a mix between the 4700's and 7400's. It's an old fleet and in desperate need of that 177 trucks.
> 
> I honestly have no idea where to find it. The pictures were taken just off of Rt. 35 in the Toys R Us parking lot. I think the truck had the 318 marked on it, which would coincide to the big DOT yard and maintenance facility in Freehold. It is located just off Routes 9, 33, and 79. The street it is on is Daniels Way. That is where I believe the big 10 wheel workstar is and I also think they have a lot more 10 wheelers.












Looks like they have an older tow truck there, maybe it was replaced or the big one is out being used lol.


----------



## Len90

Excellent overview of that facility. I would guess more along the lines of a new truck. That tow truck was too shiny to have been around long.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Does anyone have any photos of an International 4700 with a wing???


----------



## Winter Land Man

Anyone remember this guy? Haha...
http://www.pwce.com/CCA.htm


----------



## Winter Land Man

I can't believe NHDOT is testing the "tow-plow" now. I hate those things...!

http://www.nh.gov/dot/media/nr2012/20120118-tow-plow.htm


----------



## Oshkosh

I wonder if it is the same one.....
They didnt know where it was going when this photo was taken.


----------



## Winter Land Man

I think it must be. I think they only have one. They said they're going to try it in different areas of the state. It's in the Notches right now.


----------



## Oshkosh

It maybe out of Butterhill/Franconia, I dont think they would bother anywhere else up that way..


----------



## Bones357

Winter Land Man;1451047 said:


> Does anyone have any photos of an International 4700 with a wing???


Erie might have one. I'll check the yard this afternoon.


----------



## DavCut

Winter Land Man;1451077 said:


> Anyone remember this guy? Haha...
> http://www.pwce.com/CCA.htm


This one seems a bit out there, but looking at the rest of his website it looks as if the business is legit. I need to spend some time looking for videos of it in action...


----------



## dlnimsy

Winter Land Man;1451077 said:


> Anyone remember this guy? Haha...
> http://www.pwce.com/CCA.htm


forgot about the "thing".


----------



## vplow

Winter Land Man;1449799 said:


> It's this one I'm thinking of....


Just off the top of my head, I know NJDOT has some Gledhill stuff and I think that might be what they are.


----------



## Plow Chaser

LunchBox;1450758 said:


> Ryan, ever think this would be a 6 year thread! Hope for another 6 years! (at least)


Tom let's got another 16!! Crazy that this is the biggest thread on Plowsite. I still think we deserve a gold metal for this thread!! Been some great stuff on here, kudos to all!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Just got some new pics of the Kirkland Volvo. The shine is blinding.


----------



## Bones357

Winter Land Man;1451047 said:


> Does anyone have any photos of an International 4700 with a wing???


Erie has three 4700s with wings, but I didn't get to the yard until after dark. I will try to get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kwagman

This winter sucks!


----------



## Plow Chaser

A new Workstar getting a 11' reversible, stainless steel dump and drop in spreader for Kirkland. You can see their 2nd Volvo in the background.


----------



## neman

*Albany County never used snowblower auction*

This is puzzling,why would they buy 7 large loader mount snowblowers in 2005 and use only 3 of them for a total of about 30 hours,and now they are selling all of them!

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/display.cgi?categories=160


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1451533 said:


> Tom let's got another 16!! Crazy that this is the biggest thread on Plowsite. I still think we deserve a gold metal for this thread!! Been some great stuff on here, kudos to all!


It's been a great thread and I feel honored to have been just a small contributor in keeping it alive. It's been a rough winter this year but it just means we have to try harder to get those shots and take advantage of those rare chances. I'll dig through my personal collection this weekend to find some more.


----------



## Dan85

Len90;1451650 said:


> It's been a great thread and I feel honored to have been just a small contributor in keeping it alive. It's been a rough winter this year but it just means we have to try harder to get those shots and take advantage of those rare chances. I'll dig through my personal collection this weekend to find some more.


Agreed 100%
This thread deserves sticky status! (Permanently fixed to the top of the forum posts)

Despite the hard winter, we've all done really well. Also, I feel like the quality of the shots is increasing too.

I wonder where some of the original thread posters are?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Bones357;1451597 said:


> Erie has three 4700s with wings, but I didn't get to the yard until after dark. I will try to get pics tomorrow.


Thanks... I've been really thinking about the 4700 series lately, perhaps as something to purchase.


----------



## granitefan713

Those Kirkland trucks are sharp! That DuraStar should look cool when its done.


----------



## Plow Chaser

neman;1451647 said:


> This is puzzling,why would they buy 7 large loader mount snowblowers in 2005 and use only 3 of them for a total of about 30 hours,and now they are selling all of them!
> 
> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/display.cgi?categories=160


Now that's insane! What were they anticipating, 200 inches of snow every year? Funny thing is, they will sell them all off, then need them next year. Keep 2 at least.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1451655 said:


> Agreed 100%
> This thread deserves sticky status! (Permanently fixed to the top of the forum posts)
> 
> Despite the hard winter, we've all done really well. Also, I feel like the quality of the shots is increasing too.
> 
> I wonder where some of the original thread posters are?


Just look at the thread with the next highest view amount!! We blow away the next highest thread by nearly a million views!!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1451244 said:


> It maybe out of Butterhill/Franconia, I dont think they would bother anywhere else up that way..


What do you think of the tow-plows?


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1451765 said:


> What do you think of the tow-plows?


I'm not convinced...
For the little they save over a complete truck and the added liability of the truck and trailer you loose allot of flexibility when it is attached....
I mean not allot of difference between the tow plow and a wing truck running a 14' wing in clearing width and a 14' wing doesn't cost an extra $100,000.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;1451781 said:


> I'm not convinced...
> For the little they save over a complete truck and the added liability of the truck and trailer you loose allot of flexibility when it is attached....
> I mean not allot of difference between the tow plow and a wing truck running a 14' wing in clearing width and a 14' wing doesn't cost an extra $100,000.


You never have to fill the towplow up with diesel though!! I'm sure the long run savings is quite high when you factor in maintenance.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1451782 said:


> You never have to fill the towplow up with diesel though!! I'm sure the long run savings is quite high when you factor in maintenance.


 I have concerns having been behind the wheel for 1,000's of hours from blizzards to ice storms ,northeast coastal to mountain storms I can see allot of limitations with the tow plow.
Fuel savings is one of the few benefits but there are limited roads in which the tow plow will be any savings...I'd be willing to bet the mpg of the pull vehicle goes down ...
As far as maintenance goes you still have tires,chaise/steering,hydraulics,cutting edges etc to maintain .Then you have $100,000 that just sits 8 months of the year and isn't any good for anything else.We all know what happens to equipment that sits, it turns to crap..
The tow plow is going to be putting allot of stress on the back of the tow vehicle trying to pull it around in heavy, wet, icy conditions.I wouldn't be surprised to see added wear on the trunnions and rear suspension components maybe even the rear frame cross members yanking one of those around .Your are putting stresses on a vehicle it wasnt designed to have..
If your treating the road behind the rig your loosing your ballast for pulling the plow..Means you have to stay topped off for maximum traction something that isn't as necessary with a straight plow/wing truck. More trips back to the yard ....
Like I said I have concerns...I think for nice open interstates there will be a benefit beyond that not much..


----------



## Len90

Oshkosh;1451793 said:


> I have concerns having been behind the wheel for 1,000's of hours from blizzards to ice storms ,northeast coastal to mountain storms I can see allot of limitations with the tow plow.
> Fuel savings is one of the few benefits but there are limited roads in which the tow plow will be any savings...I'd be willing to bet the mpg of the pull vehicle goes down ...
> As far as maintenance goes you still have tires,chaise/steering,hydraulics,cutting edges etc to maintain .Then you have $100,000 that just sits 8 months of the year and isn't any good for anything else.We all know what happens to equipment that sits, it turns to crap..
> The tow plow is going to be putting allot of stress on the back of the tow vehicle trying to pull it around in heavy, wet, icy conditions.I wouldn't be surprised to see added wear on the trunnions and rear suspension components maybe even the rear frame cross members yanking one of those around .Your are putting stresses on a vehicle it wasnt designed to have..
> If your treating the road behind the rig your loosing your ballast for pulling the plow..Means you have to stay topped off for maximum traction something that isn't as necessary with a straight plow/wing truck. More trips back to the yard ....
> Like I said I have concerns...I think for nice open interstates there will be a benefit beyond that not much..


I have to agree with you 100%. My personal opinion is that nothing covers so much road as efficiently as the good old fashioned double-winger. NYSDOT runs them perfectly on the highways and they clear a ton of space. A 3 lane highway can have all three travel lanes plowed perfectly by having three trucks: 1 double-wing and 2 right hand wings. If you think about it with a tow plow you are still going to need three trucks as you lose the wings on that truck.

Yet again that still beats NJ which needs 5 trucks to clear 2 travel lanes or 1 travel lane and a wide shoulder.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Newport, NH DPW

My Dad heading to a water main break in an S2554 in '89. This was actually one of the "older trucks" at the time which the Water & Sewer Department used the most for hauling... the town had all S Series (six of them) during the late 1980's. They had just gotten rid of their last FWD (to this day though, they still have it's V-Plow!) by the time my dad started working for the town in 1986. They also had an older International from 1981 I think, which had a huge benching wing. I miss the forest green... after 1990, they switched to black.


----------



## Len90

Like I promised... some DSNY that I never posted from last year's amazing winter.

First two are Mack RD cutdowns.



















Last two are Mack MR plows and salters doing what they do best.


----------



## 2004F550

Town of Avon CT, new Freightliner. Photo from ALC


----------



## Bones357

Winter Land Man;1451047 said:


> Does anyone have any photos of an International 4700 with a wing???


I apologize, Winter Land Man...When I was at the yard the other night I thought these were 4700s. But in the daylight I saw that they are actually 4900s. Although, from what I understand, there is little difference in the bodies. I think the differences lie in the options (brakes, engine, etc.). But I am certainly not an expert.

Erie has three 4900s with wings. Here are pictures of two (#1263 and #1264) The third was hidden in the back:


----------



## Bones357

And here's a shot of Erie's winged truck fleet. They have seven wing trucks in all:


----------



## Bones357

2004F550;1452413 said:


> Town of Avon CT, new Freightliner. Photo from ALC


That's a good looking truck. I would love to see it with the plow mounted.


----------



## theholycow

*MassDOT/MassHighway TowPlow*

Was not expecting to see this, this morning as I drove past the North Oxford MA yard.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## Landcare - Mont

Bones357;1452462 said:


> I apologize, Winter Land Man...When I was at the yard the other night I thought these were 4700s. But in the daylight I saw that they are actually 4900s. Although, from what I understand, there is little difference in the bodies. I think the differences lie in the options (brakes, engine, etc.). But I am certainly not an expert.


Our 4900 has a 16,000-pound front axle; that might be one of the differences between the 4700's and the 4900's. As a matter of fact, all of our wing trucks have 16,000 fronts.


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1452319 said:


> First two are Mack RD cutdowns.


Those Macks are wicked long, you would think they would be tri-axles.


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1453009 said:


>


Nice Top Kick. Is it owned by a town or does somebody just use it for personal use?


----------



## BillyRgn

mercer_me;1453112 said:


> Those Macks are wicked long, you would think they would be tri-axles.


I do not know if this is the reason, but being sanatation they may do a lot of off road driving at land fills, a friend that does excavation told me tri axles can be terrible off road as the tag axle constantly gets the truck hung up because it is not a drive axle, I don't know if that is the reason but I imagine a tri axle wouldn't be to good in the snow either on city streets because the same reason however this may have nothing to do with the choice new yorks strongest makes with the trucks they buy


----------



## Oshkosh

This is a buddies Oshkosh who is contracted to Mass DOT in the Salisbury Ma area...
Been a lean winter....
The ole girl is a 1979 2323 and has a 3208 cat, 10 speed came out of Pa...


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Oshkosh;1453152 said:


> This is a buddies Oshkosh who is contracted to Mass DOT in the Salisbury Ma area...
> Been a lean winter....
> The ole girl is a 1979 2323 and has a 3208 cat, 10 speed came out of Pa...


Nice.

With the bigger trucks, comes the bigger bills. Just got a price for a new fuel tank for one of our International S2500's - $2,009.89. Good thing the other side is still good. The rebuilder wants $865.00 to clean, sandblast inside and outside and line inside and outside.


----------



## Uncle Herb




----------



## jdo150

BillyRgn;1453124 said:


> I do not know if this is the reason, but being sanatation they may do a lot of off road driving at land fills, a friend that does excavation told me tri axles can be terrible off road as the tag axle constantly gets the truck hung up because it is not a drive axle, I don't know if that is the reason but I imagine a tri axle wouldn't be to good in the snow either on city streets because the same reason however this may have nothing to do with the choice new yorks strongest makes with the trucks they buy


Bill that truck might only haul light materials and not need to have the drop axle on it.


----------



## Oshkosh

Landcare - Mont;1453200 said:


> Nice.
> 
> With the bigger trucks, comes the bigger bills. Just got a price for a new fuel tank for one of our International S2500's - $2,009.89. Good thing the other side is still good. The rebuilder wants $865.00 to clean, sandblast inside and outside and line inside and outside.


And its getting worse, it wasnt that long ago you could get a new tank for the cost of a rebuild...But there isnt any inflation!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1453152 said:


> This is a buddies Oshkosh who is contracted to Mass DOT in the Salisbury Ma area...
> Been a lean winter....
> The ole girl is a 1979 2323 and has a 3208 cat, 10 speed came out of Pa...


looks sweet


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1453152 said:


> This is a buddies Oshkosh who is contracted to Mass DOT in the Salisbury Ma area...
> Been a lean winter....
> The ole girl is a 1979 2323 and has a 3208 cat, 10 speed came out of Pa...


That thing must be pretty nut-less with a 3208.


----------



## Oshkosh

mercer_me;1453461 said:


> That thing must be pretty nut-less with a 3208.


Not really ,no less nuts than the State of Maine Trucks only it is geared right and has a high/low transfer case...
Not my favorite engine but does the job..


----------



## Oshkosh

LunchBox;1453452 said:


> looks sweet


Once he sorted it out it has been a good truck for him....


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1453479 said:


> Not really ,no less nuts than the State of Maine Trucks only it is geared right and has a high/low transfer case...
> Not my favorite engine but does the job..


Them Maine DOT Top Kicks are wicked nut-less, my uncle owns one. I drove an old Chevy Kodiak wheeler with 3208 13 speed and it was pretty nut-less but it went okay.


----------



## Oshkosh

Those Topkicks where....With 4 yards on them we would have to run for the hills and be in first when we finally made it over...Evans notch, Lovell to Waterford we had many 1st gear rides.lol
The 3208's, the 555's I always thought as disposable motors...I was always a fan of the Cummins 855 and Cat 3406 series of motors...


----------



## Len90

BillyRgn;1453124 said:


> I do not know if this is the reason, but being sanatation they may do a lot of off road driving at land fills, a friend that does excavation told me tri axles can be terrible off road as the tag axle constantly gets the truck hung up because it is not a drive axle, I don't know if that is the reason but I imagine a tri axle wouldn't be to good in the snow either on city streets because the same reason however this may have nothing to do with the choice new yorks strongest makes with the trucks they buy


Those Mack's are VERY long but extremely strong. Those are the trucks that the DSNY hooked the big V plows up to during the blizzard.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len, I'll be in NYC in May for a few days and want to shoot some DSNY Mack MR salt trucks and these RD dumps you've posted. Do you know where some good yards are at in Brooklyn and Queens?? Thanks.


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1453673 said:


> Len, I'll be in NYC in May for a few days and want to shoot some DSNY Mack MR salt trucks and these RD dumps you've posted. Do you know where some good yards are at in Brooklyn and Queens?? Thanks.


Off the top of my head it's going to be a bit tough as most trucks are all kept indoors and I don't think they are too receptive to people. Here is the list of every DSNY garage so you can get an idea what is near you. http://www.nyc.gov/html/dsny/html/about/garage.shtml#.T0M8j2CztBy

I personally know to avoid Bk 9. It's a bad area and they really don't have much besides collection trucks and street sweepers. I think they have one Ford plow and spreader. The Staten Island yards are definitely among your best bet... especially SI 2 and SI3. The one near the mall is the one I always catch when a storm is coming. They have lots of spreaders and some dump trucks there. The day before a storm all the trucks are brought out hooked up, and parked on Richmond Ave. I've had a field day there. SI 3 might have a few dump trucks as they are right at the foot of the former Great Kills landfill.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Bones357;1452462 said:


> I apologize, Winter Land Man...When I was at the yard the other night I thought these were 4700s. But in the daylight I saw that they are actually 4900s. Although, from what I understand, there is little difference in the bodies. I think the differences lie in the options (brakes, engine, etc.). But I am certainly not an expert.
> 
> Erie has three 4900s with wings. Here are pictures of two (#1263 and #1264) The third was hidden in the back:


It's okay... great photos. They have an old fleet for a city. I'm thinking of buying a 4700 because I want something where I don't need to hire just people with CDL licenses. It'd be just for mainly sanding during the winter, but I'd like to outfit it with a used plow set-up to do some benching of snow banks. I don't know what my options are. NHDOT used to use S1754 Internationals with 11' plows and rear-mount wings. Family had an S1954 with a sander... but I'm on my own in the landscaping business now. Not even plowing this winter. It's like a vacation. It's a lot like starting over. I was thinking of buying an F600 from my Uncle, but I've witnessed how he treats his equipment (and how often he has to make repairs to his trucks!). The 4500/5500's and F450s/F550s don't really appeal to me, and I'm into used equipment so I can set things up the way I like it. I've seen C6500's and C7500's and F600's with benching wings, so I imagine there's options out there for an International 4700, I just haven't got the chance to see any fully equipped.


----------



## granitefan713

Uncle Herb;1453207 said:


>


I'm starting to like those 114SDs!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1452319 said:


> Like I promised... some DSNY that I never posted from last year's amazing winter.
> 
> First two are Mack RD cutdowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last two are Mack MR plows and salters doing what they do best.


Those are American Road Machinery plows. American Road Machinery was changed to Good Roads Machinery, then changed to Champion Road Machinery, and now it's American Road Machinery on it's own again. Champion snowplows were pretty nice. Our town has a nice '95 Ford L8000 equipped with a Champion plow & wing... really nice truck.


----------



## Bones357

Winter Land Man;1454134 said:


> It's okay... great photos. They have an old fleet for a city.


Yes they do. As you can tell from the pics, they don't maintain the equipment very well, and they absolutely drive them until they fall apart.

The front plows on those 4900s are Valk, but I'm not sure who made the wings.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Bones357;1454443 said:


> Yes they do. As you can tell from the pics, they don't maintain the equipment very well, and they absolutely drive them until they fall apart.
> 
> The front plows on those 4900s are Valk, but I'm not sure who made the wings.


Yeah, I can see that. Our town sands down and re-paints the truck frames, dump bodies, and plows each spring. The Highway Superintendent we have now is pretty good with maintenance on the trucks. We just got a new wing on the oldest IH S2554 we have. The wing it had was rotted through, but the truck is in good shape. So, we just got a new wing. The past superintendent would claim we'd need a new truck, and he didn't have the mechanic's sand/paint the frames or dump bodies ever. He'd order a plain steel spreader and let the thing rot to death. Had to replace all of the past steel spreaders and replace them with stainless steel ones.

Once I saw a Chevy C5500 with a plow and wing on a local municipal equipment dealership's website... I asked the brand, as the frames and plows were different than the Everest and Tenco systems that are most common. He said the whole set-up was Valk. Guy could of been wrong, he's a salesman, you know, but he said it was a complete Valk set-up.


----------



## Winter Land Man

granitefan713;1454139 said:


> I'm starting to like those 114SDs!


Careful with the Freightliners... all of my NHDOT friends say they're no fun to the ears when plowing with them.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Going to the Newport Public Works garage to get some pics today. Gonna try to get pics of some of their L8000's and Internationals, the two backhoes, their excavator, one-ton trucks, pickups, utility trucks, grader, loaders... etc.:yow!:


----------



## Winter Land Man

Ahh... hopefully the trucks won't all be out. It's raining out and it's only about 27 degrees... freezing right on contact.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Well here you guys go.... enjoy!:yow!:


----------



## Winter Land Man

Yup more...


----------



## Winter Land Man

And more!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Yeeeeeee haw!


----------



## Winter Land Man

This town has got the equipment! Can anyone guess what brand the plow frames are?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Brought my girlfriend with me...


----------



## Winter Land Man

More...


----------



## Winter Land Man

The end... !


----------



## Uncle Herb

Good haul!


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1455393 said:


> This town has got the equipment! Can anyone guess what brand the plow frames are?


Nice Ford. What year is it?


----------



## Oshkosh

Love the sidewalk / multi functional machine...Nice photos, looks like you had a good day...


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1455962 said:


> Nice Ford. What year is it?


It's a 1997...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1455967 said:


> Love the sidewalk / multi functional machine...Nice photos, looks like you had a good day...


They always use the sidewalk tractor year 'round. It's a good machine, the driver is young, but he does a really good job at it.

They just got back from a salt run... freezing rain caused black ice. They were hooking the plows up for tonight/tomorrow's snow event we're supposed to get.


----------



## Winter Land Man

So I learned some new things from one of the past mechanics (well, he's part-time still) at the DPW garage. Newport had two FWD's while he worked there... one was from the 50's and one was from the 60's. Aside from FWD's, before they bought Internationals in the 1980s, they had the big old Chevy/GMC C-Series trucks.

Also, the Highway Superintendent might be joining this website eventually. He said the Ford's are probably the next to go... parts availability isn't as good as what it used to be with them.

I think one truck was missing because it was out on a salt run still.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Ah forgot one...


----------



## G.Landscape

Hopefully this link works since I am posting it from my phone. Here is one I took this morning on the way to work. 
City of Kitchener Plow/Salt truck


----------



## Tilter

G.Landscape;1456666 said:


> Hopefully this link works since I am posting it from my phone. Here is one I took this morning on the way to work.
> City of Kitchener Plow/Salt truck


That unit has a belly plow also. One of the old boys driving.


----------



## Dan85

*DOT Thread Forecast: *100% Chance of Awesome Rigs From Plow Chaser and Myself.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## Oshkosh

Looking at the bare ground they should be thinking snow....


----------



## MassHighway23

dan85;1456847 said:


> *dot thread forecast: *100% chance of awesome rigs from plow chaser and myself.
> 
> Stay tuned...


awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1456003 said:


> It's a 1997...


It's a nice looking truck. I'm hoping when I start plowing roads that I can drive a Ford. I really like the Ford L series trucks because they have a big cab, good visibility, and they don't seam the rust out as fast as the Internationals. Plus, I think they are wicked good looking trucks.


----------



## Oshkosh

mercer_me;1456910 said:


> It's a nice looking truck. I'm hoping when I start plowing roads that I can drive a Ford. I really like the Ford L series trucks because they have a big cab, good visibility, and they don't seam the rust out as fast as the Internationals. Plus, I think they are wicked good looking trucks.


I have to agree with your thoughts...
Having driven both ,the Fords have so much more cab/leg room.I am 6'3" and the Internationals were very tight leg room wise for me.The Ford/Sterling with the seat all the way back I could barely push the clutch pedal all the way down.lol.
The Internationals when they start to rot the cab supports are the first to go and then it sags , the fuse box in the engine compartment can be a big issue also, not a very good /friendly salt/corrosion design..But they serve a purpose ,they meet cheap bids.


----------



## tuna

Winter Land Man;1456341 said:


> Ah forgot one...


More pics of Girlfriend please.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I got to meet up with Dan85 today and take him on one of my wild plow chases. Good times to be had by all... more to come...


----------



## Oshkosh

You guys got some nice shots.....


----------



## Winter Land Man

tuna;1456942 said:


> More pics of Girlfriend please.


Most of my photos of her I can't post on here.


----------



## Winter Land Man

A few plows just for other entertainment.:waving:


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1456910 said:


> It's a nice looking truck. I'm hoping when I start plowing roads that I can drive a Ford. I really like the Ford L series trucks because they have a big cab, good visibility, and they don't seam the rust out as fast as the Internationals. Plus, I think they are wicked good looking trucks.


I think the new Internationals have better visibility than the Ford's... but, I don't like the style of the new Internationals that much. I like the S Series. I like the Ford's, too. If you see the Ford at the beginning of the photos, it reads "H1" on the side of it. It's the oldest Ford they have, and the only truck that's still there since my Dad quit the town in '93, except for an old Dodge 1-ton that the Sewer Treatment Plant uses for plowing and hauling.

I told my Dad we should bid on the L8000 when it goes up for auction. I said it's got history to it.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1453482 said:


> Once he sorted it out it has been a good truck for him....


Hey, what are all of those municipal plow brands that don't build wings going to do when Mass wants only wing trucks? Flink/Baker? Torwel? Braun? Root?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1456963 said:


> I got to meet up with Dan85 today and take him on one of my wild plow chases. Good times to be had by all... more to come...


That Autocar is sweet!:yow!:


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1457085 said:


> Hey, what are all of those municipal plow brands that don't build wings going to do when Mass wants only wing trucks? Flink/Baker? Torwel? Braun? Root?


 Going to have to either develop a wing system, team up with another manufacture or bow out of the bidding....
I like the Tenco gear, had really good luck with it.
They where awesome to work with setting up the trucks.Have a great warranty and stand behind their product...
The town of Conway twisted a rear tower ,basically abused the truck pushing half a front blade full and a full wing with a 2wd wheeler with 20 ton loaded.... The town never said anything, the Tenco rep saw the twist in the tower almost a year later and had them bring it to the shop and they replaced it free of charge.
H.P would have told them to go F themselves...As they basically told us a couple of times when we needed parts. H.P isn't the same after they where bought out by Everest...They have a big corporate mentality now.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1457103 said:


> Going to have to either develop a wing system, team up with another manufacture or bow out of the bidding....
> I like the Tenco gear, had really good luck with it.
> They where awesome to work with setting up the trucks.Have a great warranty and stand behind their product...
> The town of Conway twisted a rear tower ,basically abused the truck pushing half a front blade full and a full wing with a 2wd wheeler with 20 ton loaded.... The town never said anything, the Tenco rep saw the twist in the tower almost a year later and had them bring it to the shop and they replaced it free of charge.
> H.P would have told them to go F themselves...As they basically told us a couple of times when we needed parts. H.P isn't the same after they where bought out by Everest...They have a big corporate mentality now.


My town (Newport) quit going to HP Fairfield to equip their trucks... I *think* they've been going to E.W. Sleeper (for Viking-Cives) and Tenco New England (for Tenco obviously). They used to always go to HP Fairfield since one outfitter, M & M Equipment, went out of business back in the 1990's. The two new trucks don't have anything with the word Everest on it. The last truck got a Tenco power-angle plow, one-way plow, patrol wing, and a Flink spreader.


----------



## Winter Land Man

http://www.hpfairfield.com/equipment-for-sale-rent/11288

Does anyone see what's old fashioned about that new International in the background with new plows?


----------



## Dan85

Few more..




























Oh yeah, they had this guy in the back too! We saw more Oshkosh trucks on this trip than I have seen in all my life!


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1457196 said:


> http://www.hpfairfield.com/equipment-for-sale-rent/11288
> 
> Does anyone see what's old fashioned about that new International in the background with new plows?


 Allot of guys still preffer the old style tower setups...


----------



## Len90

Dan and Ryan: Wow do I feel a bit left out  At least there are some amazing shots for the calendar this year! Who said you really need to have a lot of snow to get the shot...

Very cool Winter Land Man that they were able to show you everything and you were able to get pictures of everything there.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1457145 said:


> My town (Newport) quit going to HP Fairfield to equip their trucks... I *think* they've been going to E.W. Sleeper (for Viking-Cives) and Tenco New England (for Tenco obviously). They used to always go to HP Fairfield since one outfitter, M & M Equipment, went out of business back in the 1990's. The two new trucks don't have anything with the word Everest on it. The last truck got a Tenco power-angle plow, one-way plow, patrol wing, and a Flink spreader.


Well it was similar with the Town of Jackson. They had purchased everything from HP for years /generations...Due to very poor customer service and very high prices we took a chance with Tenco, the last two AWD Trucks where 100% Tenco and I don't see that changing... Better service, two to three times the warranty and close to 20% less on the bid spec for spec.Add in the Tenco install was much better thought/laid out.
Allot of private contractors down here go to Sleeper, they have been having some big financial issues to the point long time employees have left ,not sure how long they will hang on in this economy.I hope they make it as they have had good prices and good quality products..I've heard customer service has slipped with the changes also. Oh well ,it is a difficult time to be in business overall..


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1457287 said:


> Dan and Ryan: Wow do I feel a bit left out  At least there are some amazing shots for the calendar this year! Who said you really need to have a lot of snow to get the shot...
> 
> Very cool Winter Land Man that they were able to show you everything and you were able to get pictures of everything there.


I didn't get everything. There was one truck still out... another S-Series that was salting. And I forgot about the excavator. I totally forgot about the Water & Sewer Department section which has a Chevy one-ton with plow, a Chevy utility truck, a Case backhoe, and a John Deere loader.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1457284 said:


> Allot of guys still preffer the old style tower setups...


I just wonder how the Hell they get that done... it must be done by HP or something.


----------



## 04f250fisher

Took me awhile but we got to plow for the state on friday.


----------



## Dan85

Len90;1457287 said:


> Dan and Ryan: Wow do I feel a bit left out. At least there are some amazing shots for the calendar this year! Who said you really need to have a lot of snow to get the shot...


Thanks, Len! I wound up taking something like 350 photos over a five hour period. It was crazy productive. I have to leave something for Plow Chaser to post though!

I am embarrassed to say though; Plow Chaser found a Walter snow fighter less than 2 minutes from my house. It was next to a building I had passed by dozens of times, albeit a little obscured by trees from the road, yet I had never noticed it before. I guess I need to open my eyes!

Here's Annsville.


----------



## Dan85

Part II


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great shots Dan, You've out done yourself.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len you should have made the trek upstate!!! Dan and I are going to start charting plow chasing tours!!! We made a look through Oneida and Oswego Counties. Places where the big stuff still roams!!! Oswego County Highway Dept has got to be the best garage in the state, and they have 3. We only hit one, and it was jam packed with Oshkoshes galore. And an older barn where the spares sit. Lots of new Western Stars that are stellar looking plow trucks! I'll get some stuff posted soon.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oswego County Highway


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Williamstown. Great guys here. We walked into the garage, they were all busy working on a truck, stopped everything they were doing and pulled every truck out of the garage for us. Some Depts love fanatics pulling up, others look at you like you have blood on your face and an axe in your hand.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Old Mack RM the town of Camden used to run.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of West Monroe Walter V plow and this killer Mack DM600 steel nose ex military 6x6 tractor.


----------



## Plow Chaser

A few randoms. Thruway, ex NYSDOT, old Paystar, and the red Walters that has been sitting behind G.E. for the past 10 years. But it still runs!!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1457817 said:


> Town of West Monroe Walter V plow and this killer Mack DM600 steel nose ex military 6x6 tractor.


I LOVE that Mack...!:yow!:


----------



## Oshkosh

I just want to know when the Plow Truck Book is coming out, Great Photos Guys Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;1457835 said:


> I just want to know when the Plow Truck Book is coming out, Great Photos Guys Thumbs Up


Thanks Oshkosh. More to come from Dan and myself. And my wife tells me with all the photos I've taken, and all of the running around I do after plows, I better have a book out in a few years!!!


----------



## MassHighway23

AWESOME pics !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1457842 said:


> Thanks Oshkosh. More to come from Dan and myself. And my wife tells me with all the photos I've taken, and all of the running around I do after plows, I better have a book out in a few years!!!


 I agree with your wife, a nice coffee table book with all types of snow removal equipment ....
I think you would do really well with it.
Along with documenting allot of the industry that is disappearing sad to say....Thumbs Up


----------



## 2004F550

04f250fisher;1457496 said:


> Took me awhile but we got to plow for the state on friday.


Looking good, you guys still work in Hartland? I was in the RM and got sent on the rt 4 and 10 run in Farmington to West Hartford, holy traffic


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1457842 said:


> Thanks Oshkosh. More to come from Dan and myself. And my wife tells me with all the photos I've taken, and all of the running around I do after plows, I better have a book out in a few years!!!


That would be cool Ryan, I'd have one on my coffee table.


----------



## man4054

Plow Chaser;1457801 said:


> Len you should have made the trek upstate!!! Dan and I are going to start charting plow chasing tours!!! We made a look through Oneida and Oswego Counties. Places where the big stuff still roams!!! Oswego County Highway Dept has got to be the best garage in the state, and they have 3. We only hit one, and it was jam packed with Oshkoshes galore. And an older barn where the spares sit. Lots of new Western Stars that are stellar looking plow trucks! I'll get some stuff posted soon.


Wonder how many in the old shed, you guys prob love to see what is in there. I would like to join you guys doing these trips Not much down here in Ocean County


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;1457801 said:


> Len you should have made the trek upstate!!! Dan and I are going to start charting plow chasing tours!!! We made a look through Oneida and Oswego Counties. Places where the big stuff still roams!!! Oswego County Highway Dept has got to be the best garage in the state, and they have 3. We only hit one, and it was jam packed with Oshkoshes galore. And an older barn where the spares sit. Lots of new Western Stars that are stellar looking plow trucks! I'll get some stuff posted soon.


Did you make it to the big barn in Pulaski? You need to come up here to Jefferson County, lots of big stuff still roaming up here to.


----------



## Dan85

Welcome to Snow Country!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1457906 said:


> Welcome to Snow Country!


Wow! Awesome!


----------



## Oshkosh

lakeeffect;1457896 said:


> Did you make it to the big barn in Pulaski? You need to come up here to Jefferson County, lots of big stuff still roaming up here to.


 About time for some of your collection to get us Snowfighter fans excited this snowless season...Thumbs Up


----------



## lakeeffect

Oshkosh;1457969 said:


> About time for some of your collection to get us Snowfighter fans excited this snowless season...Thumbs Up


Snowless season here to


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1457801 said:


> Len you should have made the trek upstate!!! Dan and I are going to start charting plow chasing tours!!! We made a look through Oneida and Oswego Counties. Places where the big stuff still roams!!! Oswego County Highway Dept has got to be the best garage in the state, and they have 3. We only hit one, and it was jam packed with Oshkoshes galore. And an older barn where the spares sit. Lots of new Western Stars that are stellar looking plow trucks! I'll get some stuff posted soon.


Wow that sounds so much better than what we have here in NJ. I'll have to try making my way up that way next time I'm off from school.



Plow Chaser;1457809 said:


> Town of Williamstown. Great guys here. We walked into the garage, they were all busy working on a truck, stopped everything they were doing and pulled every truck out of the garage for us. Some Depts love fanatics pulling up, others look at you like you have blood on your face and an axe in your hand.


I've tried doing that at both a NJDOT and NYSDOT yard. The NYS guys were super nice and offered up a tour of the garage and all their trucks. NJ seemed hesitant and let me shoot a quick shot or two of the one truck sitting outside.

If you put a book together I think I could help out with some DSNY (American Road Machinery), Gledhill, and Valk. Can we start working on the calendar now for 2012-2013


----------



## mercer_me

This happened about 20 minutes from where I live. 
Farmington, Maine Plow Truck Catches Fire After Snowstorm - http://bangordailynews.com/2012/02/...gton-plow-truck-catches-fire-after-snowstorm/


----------



## Oshkosh

mercer_me;1458005 said:


> This happened about 20 minutes from where I live.
> Farmington, Maine Plow Truck Catches Fire After Snowstorm - http://bangordailynews.com/2012/02/...gton-plow-truck-catches-fire-after-snowstorm/


 That would classify as a bad season.....I would "guess" a hydraulic line....


----------



## JIM SHERRY

AWESOME PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ryan and DAN85. Not seeing much plows around here,PennDOT trucks look naked without plows on. not much snow only about 7 inches all season. KEEP THE PHOTOS COMING!!!!!! As for the plow book you can count me in.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1457690 said:


> Great shots Dan, You've out done yourself.


Thanks Herb! I swung by Beam Mack on my way home, there's a tandem Mack RD sitting there from the town of Ira. No plow on it though! Didn't grab any shots of it.



JIM SHERRY;1458026 said:


> AWESOME PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ryan and DAN85. Not seeing much plows around here,PennDOT trucks look naked without plows on. not much snow only about 7 inches all season. KEEP THE PHOTOS COMING!!!!!! As for the plow book you can count me in.


Thanks!










*Best Badge Ever?* 
I'm assuming the wing-man whacked a telephone pole!


----------



## tailboardtech

that just gave me a great idea to make a mailbox stencil :whistling:


----------



## Len90

Well that is one way to get rid of a Sterling... NJ Turnpike Authority is in the process now of clearing those out of the fleet. Saw a bunch of them sitting an waiting to be scrapped by one of their shops. 

Also why would you spend $90,000 to replace it with another 7-8 year old truck and secondly wouldn't insurance pay for the loss?


----------



## MassHighway23

[B said:


> Best Badge Ever?[/B]
> I'm assuming the wing-man whacked a telephone pole!


That's funny!


----------



## Oshkosh

Found this site, which had some awesome old snowfighters on it in various states of repair or disrepair if you will..

http://oldsnowplowequipment.wetpaint.com/page/Buy/Sell/Trade


----------



## Dan85

One more from Williamstown. The guys there were great!


----------



## Plow Boss

Dan85;1458244 said:


> One more from Williamstown. The guys there were great!


Great shot !


----------



## Plow Chaser

Literally on the other side of the Mohawk River from where we are staying is this NYS Canal Corp Mack Steel Nose R model. I shot this same truck probably 12 years ago. Much before the rust hit it and I didn't get that good of pics.

And the trustly old Walters sitting in Utica.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1458244 said:


> One more from Williamstown. The guys there were great!


Small garages with guys that look like ZZ Top are always the best!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Probably my favorite truck of Dan's and my plow hunt. Old town of Annsville Walter V plow. First truck we stumbled upon sitting in a yard the guys from American Pickers would love!!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Heading to Maine for a couple of days, near the Bremen/Waldoboro area. I'll try to get some photos of the little trucks with wings. Don't expect big Walter or Oshkosh trucks... most of the contractors around the area have F250's, F350's, F450's, F550's, K2500's, K3500's, C4500's, and C5500's with wings for the small roads around there. I'll take a stop by a Maine DOT yard and see if they have anything interesting.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1458364 said:


> Probably my favorite truck of Dan's and my plow hunt. Old town of Annsville Walter V plow. First truck we stumbled upon sitting in a yard the guys from American Pickers would love!!


That looks like something that'd be fun to just restore. Truck #2 is usually the foreman's.


----------



## 04f250fisher

2004F550;1457865 said:


> Looking good, you guys still work in Hartland? I was in the RM and got sent on the rt 4 and 10 run in Farmington to West Hartford, holy traffic


No more Hartland. Changed to rt 10 this year running with the guys out the the Simsbury garage. Ill miss Hartland always more snow there.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1458244 said:


> One more from Williamstown. The guys there were great!


Great picture!


----------



## Dan85

Some more from Oswego. Real nice shop they have up there. I think I recall the foreman saying that they do all their own up-fitting at this garage.


----------



## IC-Smoke

excellent photos guys!!

we dont have any exciting rigs for around here. I dont think the City of Hudson has ever put the front blade on its sterling single axle. Even the local county just runs internationals with belly blades to take care of the snow and the occasional 1 or 2 trucks with blade on the front to push back some of the drifts.

Do you get any weird looks asking to take care of the rigs? Any funny stories going up to a dpt to take photos?


----------



## Plow Chaser

I stopped by the Town of Kirkland today and come to find out the new Volvo is in the shop for some wiring redo. He gave me a disk full of pics of it. I'll post those later on. Here's a few I shot today. And Mercer, hold on to your shorts there's a Ford Louisville in the mix!!Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

Those Western Stars are wicked sharp looking.

Nice looking Ford to.


----------



## 2004F550

04f250fisher;1458907 said:


> No more Hartland. Changed to rt 10 this year running with the guys out the the Simsbury garage. Ill miss Hartland always more snow there.


Ahhh nice, we run with Pete on rt 179 and Dowd Ave with the other truck he comes out of Simsbury. Is the RM still in Mike's garage? Looked pretty well rented last time I stopped by.


----------



## LunchBox

Have a few pictures from this week.

This first one is the former Oshkosh of JD Dave. It came from the Town of Martinsburg, I'll get some more detailed shots of it soon. In the background you can see a form Town of Belmont Mass Paystar 5000










This one if from Ballard mack in Johnston, RI. I was working down that way and saw this so I swung through to snap a shot.










Please excuse the crumby cell pics, I forgot my DSLR at home most of the week.


----------



## CityGuy

Really surprised to see the number of trucks that still are using both front mount wings as well as cable for up and down. Is this still a common practice? Where I work rear wings are the norm and have not seen a cable operated wing in years.


----------



## t800

*Front Mount Wings*



Hamelfire;1459449 said:


> Really surprised to see the number of trucks that still are using both front mount wings as well as cable for up and down. Is this still a common practice? Where I work rear wings are the norm and have not seen a cable operated wing in years.


Front Mount Wings are still the Standard where I'm from. (Central New York State) Hydraulic vs. Cable wings are about a 60/40 split I would say. Not many towns left that use a wing-man anymore either.

Paul,
Geneva,NY


----------



## Ford-101

Originally Posted by Hamelfire 
Really surprised to see the number of trucks that still are using both front mount wings as well as cable for up and down. Is this still a common practice? Where I work rear wings are the norm and have not seen a cable operated wing in years



t800;1459481 said:


> Front Mount Wings are still the Standard where I'm from. (Central New York State) Hydraulic vs. Cable wings are about a 60/40 split I would say. Not many towns left that use a wing-man anymore either.
> 
> Paul,
> Geneva,NY


same here in western NY.. I myself don't see the purpose of a rear mounted wing..If your plowing a interstate or roads that are in a strait line OK maybe.. roads that have S curves, steep, hills intersections ect.. I don't see it working well with one man operation. I am always watching my wing and what is doing .. not putting a rear wing down might be a great thing just don't see the idea behind it.. as far as Hydraulic vs cable I agree with T800 60/40 they both have there ups and downs


----------



## CityGuy

Ford-101;1459506 said:


> Originally Posted by Hamelfire
> Really surprised to see the number of trucks that still are using both front mount wings as well as cable for up and down. Is this still a common practice? Where I work rear wings are the norm and have not seen a cable operated wing in years
> 
> same here in western NY.. I myself don't see the purpose of a rear mounted wing..If your plowing a interstate or roads that are in a strait line OK maybe.. roads that have S curves, steep, hills intersections ect.. I don't see it working well with one man operation. I am always watching my wing and what is doing .. not putting a rear wing down might be a great thing just don't see the idea behind it.. as far as Hydraulic vs cable I agree with T800 60/40 they both have there ups and downs


I can speak only from a city standpoint. They work great for cornering and you can use them with the underbody and not need to make a clean up pass as the toe is mounted just after the under body. Before we use to have to make an inital pass with the wing and either the 3nd truck could not under body the curb line or not use his wing as he would leave a train thus another pass. Once you use one you'll never go back.
On the flip side I do see your point of them not being as useful on a highway. But, most highway trucks here in MN do not have underbodys as they pound the salt before, during and after a storm.


----------



## Oshkosh

I have to say around the areas I have worked full tower/benching wings are the majority cable.
Patrol wings are a mix of either all hydraulic or a combination cable front and hydraulic rear.
Not many towns/city's run belly blades for plowing operations in this area,I can only think of one or two. Typically belly blades are used for scraping up pac snow and ice.When using a belly blade for plowing operations your front tires are packing down the snow before your edge scrapes it ,also they dont cast as far off the shoulder or over a rail as most full sized blades would..
The only trucks I have seen with the rearward mounted wing setups are ones that didn't have room for a conventional front mounted wing such as crew cabs or sleeper cabs.They wouldnt be very useful for pushing back,shelving etc.I am sure they are fine for smaller storms or areas that get less snowfall..


----------



## Dan85

Couple of Freighliners this morning for you guys!


----------



## BillyRgn

While we are on the belly blades, has anyone from Connecticut seen those crew can internationals that the dot got plowing yet ? Someone posted a picture of one I think at the rocky hill garage A while ago when it was delivered brand new and it had a belly blade which is a first for ct I believe. it also has a paInted dump body not a stainless it may even have 19.5 inch rims i have only seen one from a distance two summers ago out doing road work would be great to hear if the belly blade gets used. On another note on my way to Boston this weekend when you come over the charter oak bridge and get on 84 there is that dot garage on the right. They had a tri axle with the same body as the double wing tandems I think it is a proline 2. It was tough to see as it was in the corner pulled into a hoop house with only the backend sticking out. Anyone have any shots of the tri axles or know how they are set up ? Same as the double wing tandems? Bigger wings? It is nice to see ct getting some bigger trucks as well as some use out of some older ones ( putting a v box on the frame as oposed to selling it for a thousand dollars) . I was able to see one of the new single wing tandems with the heil dump body and the Henderson pretreatment spray tank, unfortunately I didn't get my camara out in time but boy what a nice truck. Anyone know If they dump the tank to go out plowing or do they leave it in? Hopefully we can get some good shots with this Wednesday storm coming up!


----------



## snow

Found a few old NYS trucks up in Mass near the NH state line yesterday.


----------



## Bones357

Awesome pics, everyone! Keep 'em coming!



 snow;1459657 said:


> Found a few old NYS trucks up in Mass near the NH state line yesterday.


I love those Viking-Cives plows on the NYSTA trucks. The attack angle is almost 90 degrees!!!


----------



## Bones357

I caught that PennDOT Western Star in action the other day, and I noticed something very interesting:

















I mentioned before how they switched out the front plow on this truck. Well, I noticed that the new plow was not one I'd seen PennDOT use before, but I had yet to identify it. Well I finally discovered that it is a Henke plow. So I did some research on Henke's website and was surprised to find out that it is actually a "concept" 3-in-1 plow designed for an Iowa DOT competition! (from Henke's website):









Interestingly, the PennDOT plow has the second and third blades removed, along with the hydraulics. But the mounts are still present. Weird.









From Henke's website:


> The Iowa Department of Transportation recently held a competition asking plow manufacturers to come up a new concept plow that would have a 3-in-1 type features. These features would give operators different plow blade configurations for different plowing applications. Henke came away with the highest score!
> 
> The plow features regular cutting edge for normal operations, a "cheese grater" edge for hard pack, and a rubber edge for slush. The multi-bladed plow allows for more material to be removed from the roadway on one pass.
> 
> These plows have been in use this winter. See the video to watch the Indiana D.O.T. use the Iowa concept plow.


You're supposed to be able to watch the video on youtube, but when I try it says "This video is private".


----------



## vplow

Re: belly blades and rear-mount wings- in the northeast in general, rear-mount wings are close to unheard of. Not sure I've even ever seen any other than the old IH S1700s that NHDOT had at one time, and the ocaisional vintage photo of some old 30s-40s truck with an old Good Roads or Ross or whatever rear-mount wing. Belly blades are almost as rare- as previously mentioned, not used for much other than scraping up hardpack. Front plows move more snow better and throw it farther, and graders scrape up hardpack as well or better. As for the rear-mount wings, driver visibility and maneuverability (and ability to negotiate the wing around mailboxes/trees/stone walls etc. as the truck itself goes more or less straight ahead) would be concerns, as would benching capability for anywhere off the interstates and north of southeastern NY and CT.

Not knocking any of the equipment setups, I know much of the midwest and west swear by rear-mount wings and the upper midwest loves its belly blades. I guess different types of roads and toography, different amounts and types of snow conditions, plus past experiences and personal preferences all come into play. But it is amazing how different the trucks are set up as one moves across the country!

Anecdotally, I also don't think anyone has ever ripped the rear axles off a truck plowing with a front blade as can happen if one is not careful around bridge joints with a belly blade. All other evidence aside, the incident I know of probably sealed the fate of any future belly blades at Penndot...


----------



## Winter Land Man

MAINE! :yow!: This first guy had some beat up stuff. Look at the dump body on the S1954... looks like all old town and NHDOT previously owned plow trucks.


----------



## Winter Land Man

No rear mount wings up in Maine...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Not even on king cab trucks... wesport

I still have a couple other places I want to check out if I have the time...


----------



## Dan85

Old NYSDOT/thruway Trucks don't die, they just go to New England! Great Photos!

That WA250 with a plow and wing is beautiful! Nice Find!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Got some pics from the Super at Kirkland of the Volvo he took when it was delivered. Too bad I didn't get to take my own shots!


----------



## vplow

Winter Land Man;1459915 said:


> Not even on king cab trucks... wesport
> 
> I still have a couple other places I want to check out if I have the time...


Hagar? I didn't know the Red Rocker had gone into the plowing business!


----------



## Plow Chaser

vplow;1460081 said:


> Hagar? I didn't know the Red Rocker had gone into the plowing business!


He sold Cabo Wabo, needs to make money somehow!


----------



## 04f250fisher

2004F550;1459336 said:


> Ahhh nice, we run with Pete on rt 179 and Dowd Ave with the other truck he comes out of Simsbury. Is the RM still in Mike's garage? Looked pretty well rented last time I stopped by.


The RM is still stored in mikes garage. Only 72k on it. He has a new guy next door woking on diesels. Mechanic who left nutmeg international.


----------



## Oshkosh

Nice photos....
Funny how on the Maine trucks, some nice iron mixed in with that scrap in the same STS fleet....
The Hagar fleet looks a little newer/cleaner overall..I like the extra cab....
The only rear/drag wings I can think of on current NH DOT trucks are the extra long wheelbase crew cabs they are still running.Not many of those ,at least not in the district I worked ,I think more route 93.. 
Not much snow there either,jeez..Maybe tomorrow night...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1460099 said:


> Nice photos....
> Funny how on the Maine trucks, some nice iron mixed in with that scrap in the same STS fleet....
> The Hagar fleet looks a little newer/cleaner overall..I like the extra cab....
> The only rear/drag wings I can think of on current NH DOT trucks are the extra long wheelbase crew cabs they are still running.Not many of those ,at least not in the district I worked ,I think more route 93..
> Not much snow there either,jeez..Maybe tomorrow night...


They have a few S1754's (non CDL's) with the drag wings still at work in the NH State Parks Department or whatever the title is. The crew cabs usually never use their plows, haha. There's one (or was one) in Lebanon, NH on I-89, but they use it mostly in summer when they're doing bridge work.


----------



## 2004F550

BillyRgn;1459630 said:


> While we are on the belly blades, has anyone from Connecticut seen those crew can internationals that the dot got plowing yet ? Someone posted a picture of one I think at the rocky hill garage A while ago when it was delivered brand new and it had a belly blade which is a first for ct I believe. it also has a paInted dump body not a stainless it may even have 19.5 inch rims i have only seen one from a distance two summers ago out doing road work would be great to hear if the belly blade gets used. On another note on my way to Boston this weekend when you come over the charter oak bridge and get on 84 there is that dot garage on the right. They had a tri axle with the same body as the double wing tandems I think it is a proline 2. It was tough to see as it was in the corner pulled into a hoop house with only the backend sticking out. Anyone have any shots of the tri axles or know how they are set up ? Same as the double wing tandems? Bigger wings? It is nice to see ct getting some bigger trucks as well as some use out of some older ones ( putting a v box on the frame as oposed to selling it for a thousand dollars) . I was able to see one of the new single wing tandems with the heil dump body and the Henderson pretreatment spray tank, unfortunately I didn't get my camara out in time but boy what a nice truck. Anyone know If they dump the tank to go out plowing or do they leave it in? Hopefully we can get some good shots with this Wednesday storm coming up!


I saw it working last year on 84 in Vernon when we were hauling snow for DOT. The guys said its set up like the tandems plow wise and its the only one in existence. It is a Paystar chassis. It was a pilot I guess to some extent and then they decided to do the tandem truck with double wings.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1459766 said:


> Awesome pics, everyone! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> I love those Viking-Cives plows on the NYSTA trucks. The attack angle is almost 90 degrees!!!


Now that's what I'm talking about!! Love those trucks!!


----------



## lakeeffect

Rear mount wings are non-existant here, I would say 95% of all wings here are cable.


----------



## CityGuy

*A few web finds*

City of Plymouth truck 284

These are what most of the new trucks look like up here with the rear wing.


----------



## BillyRgn

2004F550;1460146 said:


> I saw it working last year on 84 in Vernon when we were hauling snow for DOT. The guys said its set up like the tandems plow wise and its the only one in existence. It is a Paystar chassis. It was a pilot I guess to some extent and then they decided to do the tandem truck with double wings.


Interesting, I gave it a triple take and almost had to cut across 5 lanes to check it out but that wasn't happening with my mother in the back seat ! Is that the truck that they demo'd the tow plow with?


----------



## Austin Machine

Winter Land Man;1459903 said:


> MAINE! :yow!: This first guy had some beat up stuff. Look at the dump body on the S1954... looks like all old town and NHDOT previously owned plow trucks.


I follow the DOT/City etc thread almost daily, and it's usually showing pic's of equipment ''from away'' as they say around here it's kind of cool to see some thing local (to me) maybe 8 miles from my house .

STS is a contractor with a very long legacy of plowing around here. Most of their plowing is in really rugged areas with lots barely maintained paved roads and lots of dirt roads and other obstacles . While not pretty their plow fleet is not all that unusual, at least around here, lots of guys run older beaters as long as they will get the job done .

Next time you come up this way get ahold of me and I'll fire up my '60 Walter ACBS Snow Fighter and run it out of the shed for a photo op .

Chip


----------



## Dan85

Austin Machine;1460271 said:


> Next time you come up this way get ahold of me and I'll fire up my '60 Walter ACBS Snow Fighter and run it out of the shed for a photo op .
> 
> Chip


We need Photos! You know how we love old trucks here, definitely post some photos up if you can, we would love to see it.

Couple of panoramic photos showing the scale of the Oswego shop. Note the belly blades - these are the only ones in NY I have ever seen.


----------



## Oshkosh

Love that last shop photo,way cool....
It is amazing how nice some of the garages are upstate...


----------



## Dan85

Oshkosh;1460311 said:


> Love that last shop photo,way cool....
> It is amazing how nice some of the garages are upstate...


Thanks! Glad you guys are enjoying the photos. I genuinely enjoy taking them, working on them, and sharing them with you guys.

I didn't even get to take photos of their mechanic bay - it was roughly 3/4 the size and 100% awesome. They had all sorts of heavy duty lifts in there and all the tools you could ever want. They were working on a CAT brand pavement milling machine on one side and on the other they were working on an old Khoering excavator, talk about a wide spectrum!


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT Tow Plow in Action*

Video I found on Youtube of MassDOT's new Freight-liner and Tow Plow on Interstate 91 on a test run


----------



## Oshkosh

matredsoxfan;1460516 said:


> Video I found on Youtube of MassDOT's new Freight-liner and Tow Plow on Interstate 91 on a test run


Thumbs Up
Thats cool, 
That is the first Mass DOT newer wheeler I have seen,other than Pike trucks...
That being said if he angled his front blade with the tow plow he wouldn't cover both travel lanes fog line to line so they will need atleast two trucks per pass either way ......
I wonder if he/she is going to need a State Police escort every pass (Kidding)....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Williamstown IH 7600


----------



## Plow Chaser

More of the West Monroe Walter V plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

It's not a plow, but I have to post this. Ex Military 6x6 Mack DM600 steel nose with floats all the way around used as a lowboy tractor for West Monroe. Bad!!


----------



## Oshkosh

I love the look of the Old Snow-fighters, they where so Industrial looking, so purpose built just had a certain meanness to them....Not to mention they push like a bulldozer.....


----------



## Plow Chaser

After talking with a few Supers, it's inevitable that the times have changed. No more big stuff, just efficient and light weight and built to last. I love the built to last part. Look at the Walters, FWD, Oshkosh, and Mack plows. That's built to last. One Dept I visited is getting rid of an 09 International. Because it's a piece of junk already.


----------



## Oshkosh

I agree, how many if any of these trucks coming off the assembly line in the last ten years will be the go to truck when the snow piles up in 30 to 40 years????
I think most state and towns are on a 10 to 15 year rotation now....Yet there are many 40 and 50 year old purpose built snow fighters still in service...
As unions get stronger, no A/C, No automatic trans etc...Getting more difficult to find operators who can run them either way....


----------



## matredsoxfan

*The New MassDOT Tow Plow*

A Channel 5 News story last month on the new Freightliner towing a tow plow.


----------



## jt5019

Tried to get one while i was driving. Cromwell,CT dpw pretreating roads before the snow


----------



## Dan85

jt5019;1460954 said:


> Tried to get one while i was driving. Cromwell,CT dpw pretreating roads before the snow


Looks like you guys are going to get a little bit of snow, good luck with that! Wish it would have hit us.

Some More Walter


----------



## Plow Chaser

Now I know some of you guys really like the small stuff. And in same places, the big stuff doesn't exist. But even in the land of the big stuff, the small stuff is also. So this is for you small stuff guys!Thumbs Up


----------



## Oshkosh

A couple Walters headed out in a trade that I brokered between two guys who couldnt stand each other.lol I mean see eye to eye.


----------



## Dan85

Oshkosh;1461151 said:


> A couple Walters headed out in a trade that I brokered between two guys who couldnt stand each other.lol I mean see eye to eye.


Awesome photo! Any more to this story? lol


----------



## theholycow

theholycow;1453002 said:


> Was not expecting to see this, this morning as I drove past the North Oxford MA yard.


It's snowing today and the TowPlow was not in the yard when I drove by. Unfortunately I did not see it tonight...it must have gone north, I went south.


----------



## Oshkosh

Dan85;1461188 said:


> Awesome photo! Any more to this story? lol


 Sure was!!!!! Just raises my blood pressure thinking about it....:realmad:
The little Walters on the tail of the trailer in this shot was supposed to be my commission, ended up the one guy didn't feel he made out well enough and ended up "forgetting" about the agreement...
Needless to say it was 2 against one from that day on.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1461105 said:


> Now I know some of you guys really like the small stuff. And in same places, the big stuff doesn't exist. But even in the land of the big stuff, the small stuff is also. So this is for you small stuff guys!Thumbs Up


What model truck is that?

Plow hitches remind me of what they put on the GMC/Chevy C4500's and C5500s.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1460741 said:


> I agree, how many if any of these trucks coming off the assembly line in the last ten years will be the go to truck when the snow piles up in 30 to 40 years????
> I think most state and towns are on a 10 to 15 year rotation now....Yet there are many 40 and 50 year old purpose built snow fighters still in service...
> As unions get stronger, no A/C, No automatic trans etc...Getting more difficult to find operators who can run them either way....


My town has a 20 year cycle... but the trucks are usually on for longer than that. I wonder what they'll do with the new International 7400 automatics.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1461239 said:


> My town has a 20 year cycle... but the trucks are usually on for longer than that. I wonder what they'll do with the new International 7400 automatics.


 The state? The same, they where already having electrical issues with them the first season...Time will tell how the rest of the truck holds up or doesnt as the case has been in the past..


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1461247 said:


> The state? The same, they where already having electrical issues with them the first season...Time will tell how the rest of the truck holds up or doesnt as the case has been in the past..


Nah, my town. I mean, I was speaking to one of the mechanics, and he said so much is different between the DT466 engines 20 years ago vs. the same engine today. The new Internationals are like the "MTD product" of trucks nowadays. And our town will only go with the cheapest costing truck, so the superintendent has no say on what comes in... but he knows it'll be International, haha.

Speaking of the state, International won the bid for NH this year again.


----------



## Oshkosh

Our new fleet has been back to mechanical services since being introduced to the fleet for various electrical reasons..
The previous batch has been going threw injectors or injector o-rings on a regular basis.
My generation(2000) mechanical services says the sleeve o-rings or something to that effect fail and oil mixes with the water like clockwork at approx 120,000 miles. Then the motor comes apart ,along with failures of the high pre oil line on the back of the motor....
Our wheeler has had electrical issues almost since day one.They finally replaced most of the harnesses,along with cooler and manifold issues...
Funny the older Sterlings with more miles and spent allot les time at mechanical services overall.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;1461151 said:


> A couple Walters headed out in a trade that I brokered between two guys who couldnt stand each other.lol I mean see eye to eye.


That Walter closest to the cab of the tractor is an ex Thruway rig? Correct? Looks like the ones they used to run and one is still sitting right visible from the NYS Thruway in Amsterdam at Green Trucking.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1461333 said:


> That Walter closest to the cab of the tractor is an ex Thruway rig? Correct? Looks like the ones they used to run and one is still sitting right visible from the NYS Thruway in Amsterdam at Green Trucking.


 Correct, it was considered a high speed Walter ,short wheelbase ,double wing with an Allison automatic..I liked it...


----------



## LunchBox

Saw this on Fox 25's site. Wat happened to MassDot's new obsession with wings? I would have bet that the first truck would have a left hand wing and the last truck would have a right. Maybe they figured the truck couldn't handle a wing? Being a 2wd drive instead of awd


----------



## Dan85

Oshkosh;1461345 said:


> Correct, it was considered a high speed Walter ,short wheelbase ,double wing with an Allison automatic..I liked it...


That's neat that it was from the NYS Thruway. Would those trucks be a single operator or two? I'm guessing two? The automatic transmission seems pretty fancy for a truck back then?

Too bad you didn't make out on the trade, looks like it would have been a great truck to have.

Few more from Oswego "stash" they had out back.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Jeez Dan, you guys made out like bandits, and in my back yard no less!


----------



## Oshkosh

LunchBox;1461356 said:


> Saw this on Fox 25's site. Wat happened to MassDot's new obsession with wings? I would have bet that the first truck would have a left hand wing and the last truck would have a right. Maybe they figured the truck couldn't handle a wing? Being a 2wd drive instead of awd


Being an Ex dot worker I will say probably too confusing for the average driver 
I'll leave it at that.lol


----------



## Oshkosh

Dan85;1461362 said:


> That's neat that it was from the NYS Thruway. Would those trucks be a single operator or two? I'm guessing two? The automatic transmission seems pretty fancy for a truck back then?
> 
> Too bad you didn't make out on the trade, looks like it would have been a great truck to have.
> 
> Yes I thought the same with the auto in the Walter,They were setup for two operators,at least that one was.
> Nobody wishes the deal went down as agreed to more than me...
> Once the second guy saw the truck he got greedy, but that is how he is.I just learned the hard way!!!
> Thats what you get for doing a deal on a hand shake...
> Nice collection at Oswego...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1461368 said:


> Jeez Dan, you guys made out like bandits, and in my back yard no less!


Our next trip, you are coming!! Jefferson County is the location!! ATHS National in Springfield, Mass, you going? Any others going? I'm sure there will be some plows at it!! I'm going along with 2 days in NYC/NJ for some major truck hunting. Plows and mixers galore!

ATHS.org click CONVENTION


----------



## Plow Chaser

How's this for a view?!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan, here's my shots inside the barn with the oldies. I'm sure if I tweek them a bit on the computer I can get them even better.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from Oswego, the place was insane! Keep in mind, this is only 1 of their garages, there are 2 more. I've been to 1 of the others and it's larger than the one in Parish. Field trips here we come!!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1461387 said:


> Our next trip, you are coming!! Jefferson County is the location!! ATHS National in Springfield, Mass, you going? Any others going? I'm sure there will be some plows at it!! I'm going along with 2 days in NYC/NJ for some major truck hunting. Plows and mixers galore!
> 
> ATHS.org click CONVENTION


Seriously, we should all consider meeting up there - it seems pretty close for most of us. This could be our Plowsite get together! I'm planning on trying to shoot out there Saturday morning, stay for the day, and return Saturday evening.



Uncle Herb;1461368 said:


> Jeez Dan, you guys made out like bandits, and in my back yard no less!


Shoot me a PM anytime you want to go plow/truck hunting. I will gladly come down from Buffalo!


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1461387 said:


> I'm going along with 2 days in NYC/NJ for some major truck hunting. Plows and mixers galore!


Let me know when you're coming Joisey. Lots of small stuff but there are some interesting things thrown in. You just have to look for them!

Really loving the pictures! It just leaves me wanting MORE!


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1461387 said:


> Our next trip, you are coming!! Jefferson County is the location!! ATHS National in Springfield, Mass, you going? Any others going? I'm sure there will be some plows at it!! I'm going along with 2 days in NYC/NJ for some major truck hunting. Plows and mixers galore!
> 
> ATHS.org click CONVENTION


Springfield Mass? I'll be there


----------



## JD Dave

Got to love the weather man.


----------



## theholycow

LunchBox;1461356 said:


> Saw this on Fox 25's site. Wat happened to MassDot's new obsession with wings? I would have bet that the first truck would have a left hand wing and the last truck would have a right. Maybe they figured the truck couldn't handle a wing? Being a 2wd drive instead of awd


I imagine that the "couldn't handle a wing" issue would be even worse with a TowPlow...


Oshkosh;1461370 said:


> Being an Ex dot worker I will say probably too confusing for the average driver
> I'll leave it at that.lol


...and the same could be said for "too confusing for the average driver".

With an incapable truck or driver, that's more reason to use wings instead of a TowPlow, IMO...if they're going to use a TowPlow I'd prefer to see it used by the most capable truck and driver.


----------



## Dan85




----------



## Plow Chaser

More from Kirkland. Wax On Wax Off!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And the City of Utica continues to kill snowplows!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Yes, I plan to attended Springfield, probably with my IH pickup. It should be a great show, I predict plenty of Macks and Autocars. The last national show I went to was in 2007, it was great.

Story from the Utica, they cant afford to plow the streets. Some nice photos of a FWD.

http://www.uticaod.com/features/x186776175/Cuts-to-Utica-DPW-could-result-in-lower-level-of-service?img=2


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1461865 said:


> Yes, I plan to attended Springfield, probably with my IH pickup. It should be a great show, I predict plenty of Macks and Autocars. The last national show I went to was in 2007, it was great.
> 
> Story from the Utica, they cant afford to plow the streets. Some nice photos of a FWD.
> 
> http://www.uticaod.com/features/x186776175/Cuts-to-Utica-DPW-could-result-in-lower-level-of-service?img=2


Oh yeah, I feel this will be the show of shows. Hence why I've planned a whole vacation around it!!

Growing up in the Utica area, I remember when they got all those FWDs. I have a newspaper article showing a brand new one pushing snow. They trashed those rigs and the Oshkoshes like no nother. And after travelling around to so many highway departments and DPWs, Utica is the worst. I saw that article today and it doesn't surprise me. And now they will just have even more trucks that once were nice parked outsite unable to run. There's a reason we call Utica, Pollutica!


----------



## dlnimsy

some of our fleet.(yes.all Macks) and a contractor.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Woooww!! Look at those double wing steel nose R models!!


----------



## Oshkosh

dlnimsy;1461944 said:


> some of our fleet.(yes.all Macks) and a contractor.


Bentley with a Non Mack? What is the world coming too?
I should have tried to get a seat with your guy,bet you've been out more this season....


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1461774 said:


> More from Kirkland. Wax On Wax Off!!


Any more pictures of that Ford?


----------



## Len90

Nice to see the ex NYS DOT double winger getting a good second life. 

Ryan, you're going to come to NJ and not try and say hi? I can try and point you to the bigger stuff in the central part.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len90;1462127 said:


> Nice to see the ex NYS DOT double winger getting a good second life.
> 
> Ryan, you're going to come to NJ and not try and say hi? I can try and point you to the bigger stuff in the central part.


Len if I have time I plan to swing out to Jersey. Mainly close to Staten Island, over at Devino Truck Sales, and Clayton Ready Mix. Don't know if we'll have enough time to hit inland. Otherwise I'd love to hook up and do some truck chasing. I need to see the big brutes of Conforti and Marlbros, but I'm hoping those rigs are up at the ATHS show.


----------



## Len90

Hmm Clayton in Edison? They have a lot of front discharge there and some other stuff. There is a Weldon yard even closer to the bridge. If you want trucks Cambria Mack is also in Edison. Any interest in fire trucks than you have Seagrave about 10 minutes away from Clayton. Let me know how much time you'll have and I'll give you the places to go  Keep in mind I haven't even touched what is just off of I287 north of Edison...

Btw: are we doing the calendar this year? I know we have some time but I think we should start filling in the months soon.


----------



## Kwagman

City of Saratoga Springs, NY DPW


----------



## VolvoL60F

Here are a few I caught last night


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

CT state truck the other day.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

granitefan713;1429055 said:


> Great shots guys! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Here are a few more of some PA trucks.
> 
> PA Turnpike Granites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lackawanna County Kenworth C500


We have done work on some of the new Turnpike trucks and the automatic greaser is pretty crazy. Tubes running everywhere. I am kinda curious to see how well they hold up over time.


----------



## Dan85

Can't have sanders without loaders - the unsung heroes of the DOT thread!


----------



## Dan85

Len90;1462239 said:


> Btw: are we doing the calendar this year? I know we have some time but I think we should start filling in the months soon.


I'm willing organize another calendar this year - unless anyone else wants to do it? Last year I had quite a bit of help from Len and Plow Chaser and I hope they will be able to lend a hand this year too. So these are the three people who are in charge of the fate of the calendar, who assess the photos, and who provide critical feedback for the whole project.
*
If I organize it, here's what I'm thinking:*

*Copies - What Type?*
I'm going to try and get some pricing from local printing companies, so maybe we can get physical copies this year - unless you guys liked the free digital copies better?

*Calendar Span - From When to When?*
Calendars will run from May 2012 to April 2013. If you don't like that, feel free to buy another plow calendar somewhere else.

*Photo Quality - What is Acceptable?*
Photos will need to be GOOD to get into the calendar. No camera phone photos, no blurry photos, no obscured photos, no people in the photos, no names on the photos.

Photos will require the trucks to have their plow gear on. However, If the photo is really good, we can make an exception.

For now, the format will be ONE photo. However, that may change in the future.

Examples of photos that will not be good enough can be found in this post, I encourage you to read it. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1278388&postcount=6131

*Month Assignment*
Months will be tentatively assigned by request - first come, first serve basis.* I will post when I am accepting month requests - do not tell me now.* If there are too may people, we will use our discretion as far as assigning months and give primary spots to those who post and contribute the most. If there are too few people, we will allow people to double up on months.

People who have inadequate photos will lose their month. Bribes to get a particular month are completely legitimate and are encouraged. Matter of fact, I have one month already locked up from 2011, so you had better get thinking about what you want!

Let me know what else you guys are thinking?

- Dan


----------



## Oshkosh

I'll second that..Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

Dan85;1462526 said:


> I'm willing organize another calendar this year - unless anyone else wants to do it? Last year I had quite a bit of help from Len and Plow Chaser and I hope they will be able to lend a hand this year too. So these are the three people who are in charge of the fate of the calendar, who assess the photos, and who provide critical feedback for the whole project.
> *
> If I organize it, here's what I'm thinking:*
> 
> *Copies - What Type?*
> I'm going to try and get some pricing from local printing companies, so maybe we can get physical copies this year - unless you guys liked the free digital copies better?
> 
> *Calendar Span - From When to When?*
> Calendars will run from May 2012 to April 2013. If you don't like that, feel free to buy another plow calendar somewhere else.
> 
> *Photo Quality - What is Acceptable?*
> Photos will need to be GOOD to get into the calendar. No camera phone photos, no blurry photos, no obscured photos, no people in the photos, no names on the photos.
> 
> Photos will require the trucks to have their plow gear on. However, If the photo is really good, we can make an exception.
> 
> For now, the format will be ONE photo. However, that may change in the future.
> 
> Examples of photos that will not be good enough can be found in this post, I encourage you to read it.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1278388&postcount=6131
> 
> *Month Assignment*
> Months will be tentatively assigned by request - first come, first serve basis.* I will post when I am accepting month requests - do not tell me now.* If there are too may people, we will use our discretion as far as assigning months and give primary spots to those who post and contribute the most. If there are too few people, we will allow people to double up on months.
> 
> People who have inadequate photos will lose their month. Bribes to get a particular month are completely legitimate and are encouraged. Matter of fact, I have one month already locked up from 2011, so you had better get thinking about what you want!
> 
> Let me know what else you guys are thinking?
> 
> - Dan


That sounds perfect to me! I really like how the calendar came out last year and I definitely want it to be the same, if not better! I think the May - April will be best as we can use the Winter to get the pictures of trucks. I'm fully committed to helping out with the project. I just have to hope that college understands that 

Let me know when you're opening months up as I want to try and reserve a certain month!


----------



## LunchBox

Len90;1462560 said:


> That sounds perfect to me! I really like how the calendar came out last year and I definitely want it to be the same, if not better! I think the May - April will be best as we can use the Winter to get the pictures of trucks. I'm fully committed to helping out with the project. I just have to hope that college understands that
> 
> Let me know when you're opening months up as I want to try and reserve a certain month!


I'm messed up last year and didn't make the cut, but this year I'm definitely down.

Also I think that because the three of you put forth so much effort that you guys should get first pick, naturally.


----------



## IC-Smoke

The wife and I have been using mpix.com for family photos and pics of our daughter. You can get calenders and a bunch of other stuff. very good quality as well!! The shipping is within 4 days from when you order.

I would be in for a calender!


----------



## Dan85

IC-Smoke;1462828 said:


> The wife and I have been using mpix.com for family photos and pics of our daughter. You can get calenders and a bunch of other stuff. very good quality as well!! The shipping is within 4 days from when you order.
> 
> I would be in for a calender!


Smoke, that is by far the best calendar utility/creator I have run across! You can do whatever photo designs you want and put as many photos on the page as you want. I think we might just go with this, thanks for the recommendation! Also, the pricing is pretty good too -

11-50 Calendars : $17.30
51-100 Calendars: $15.40
101+ Calendars: $14.00

The price is the same for 8.5 x 11 or 11x18 - Which would you guys prefer?
http://www.mpix.com/products/calendars/calendars

Figure if we ordered 60 calendars, I could ship a calendar for the cost plus something like a $3.00 shipping fee to cover the postage and envelopes. So I think a $19 calendar shipped is very reasonable. I e-mailed out about 30 calendars last year. What do you guys think?

- Dan


----------



## Len90

I like that a lot and would think binding 12 x 18 would be best as it is pretty much similar to what we set up last year. The only issue I have is we need to sell the calendars and someone has to lay out the money in hopes of being reimbursed. 

I'm up for anything so long as it has some awesome pictures.


----------



## Dan85

Len90;1462916 said:


> I like that a lot and would think binding 12 x 18 would be best as it is pretty much similar to what we set up last year. The only issue I have is we need to sell the calendars and someone has to lay out the money in hopes of being reimbursed.
> 
> I'm up for anything so long as it has some awesome pictures.


Oh boy, yeah 60 calendars @ $15.40 winds up being $924! Maybe I'll start with a lower quantity!

I have no problem putting the down payment down on the calendars with the understanding that if I'm left holding the ball on extra calendars, I'm allowed to sell the calendar to recoup my losses.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1462526 said:


> I'm willing organize another calendar this year - unless anyone else wants to do it? Last year I had quite a bit of help from Len and Plow Chaser and I hope they will be able to lend a hand this year too. So these are the three people who are in charge of the fate of the calendar, who assess the photos, and who provide critical feedback for the whole project.
> *
> If I organize it, here's what I'm thinking:*
> 
> *Copies - What Type?*
> I'm going to try and get some pricing from local printing companies, so maybe we can get physical copies this year - unless you guys liked the free digital copies better?
> 
> *Calendar Span - From When to When?*
> Calendars will run from May 2012 to April 2013. If you don't like that, feel free to buy another plow calendar somewhere else.
> 
> *Photo Quality - What is Acceptable?*
> Photos will need to be GOOD to get into the calendar. No camera phone photos, no blurry photos, no obscured photos, no people in the photos, no names on the photos.
> 
> Photos will require the trucks to have their plow gear on. However, If the photo is really good, we can make an exception.
> 
> For now, the format will be ONE photo. However, that may change in the future.
> 
> Examples of photos that will not be good enough can be found in this post, I encourage you to read it.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1278388&postcount=6131
> 
> *Month Assignment*
> Months will be tentatively assigned by request - first come, first serve basis.* I will post when I am accepting month requests - do not tell me now.* If there are too may people, we will use our discretion as far as assigning months and give primary spots to those who post and contribute the most. If there are too few people, we will allow people to double up on months.
> 
> People who have inadequate photos will lose their month. Bribes to get a particular month are completely legitimate and are encouraged. Matter of fact, I have one month already locked up from 2011, so you had better get thinking about what you want!
> 
> Let me know what else you guys are thinking?
> 
> - Dan


I'm interested in putting another photo in this year. I like the digital copies myself.


----------



## Winter Land Man

I'm thinking...

... does anyone have any photos of the NHDOT (known at the time as New Hampshire Department Of Public Works & Highways) Walter Snow Fighters? I only have one photo that I found on the net of one junked, sitting in a swamp.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1462958 said:


> I'm interested in putting another photo in this year. I like the digital copies myself.


Can you get some photos of some of Maine's Topkicks/Kodiaks? I saw a ton of them this past week with the wings on, but I didn't have the damn time to get any.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1462989 said:


> Can you get some photos of some of Maine's Topkicks/Kodiaks? I saw a ton of them this past week with the wings on, but I didn't have the damn time to get any.


I might be able to my uncle owns an old state Top Kick.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1463004 said:


> I might be able to my uncle owns an old state Top Kick.


Nice... need some photos of that. Hey, is the Maine DOT pre-treating the turnpike up there before snowfalls? It sure looked like it the day before the snow storm we all just got... roads were sprayed with something.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1463055 said:


> Nice... need some photos of that. Hey, is the Maine DOT pre-treating the turnpike up there before snowfalls? It sure looked like it the day before the snow storm we all just got... roads were sprayed with something.


Figures not one with the gear on.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Count me in for helping with the calendar. I think it was a great effort by all last year and honestly should be a yearly thing for us on this thread.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Mercer, here's more of Kirkland's Ford. The super told me that truck is one of the best to plow with. They have an 09 IH 7600 that they say is cursed and that's what the Volvos are replacing.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1463125 said:


> Mercer, here's more of Kirkland's Ford. The super told me that truck is one of the best to plow with. They have an 09 IH 7600 that they say is cursed and that's what the Volvos are replacing.


Thumbs Up Nice photos as usual.
My experience has been similar with IH products.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Austin Machine;1460271 said:


> I follow the DOT/City etc thread almost daily, and it's usually showing pic's of equipment ''from away'' as they say around here it's kind of cool to see some thing local (to me) maybe 8 miles from my house .
> 
> STS is a contractor with a very long legacy of plowing around here. Most of their plowing is in really rugged areas with lots barely maintained paved roads and lots of dirt roads and other obstacles . While not pretty their plow fleet is not all that unusual, at least around here, lots of guys run older beaters as long as they will get the job done .
> 
> Next time you come up this way get ahold of me and I'll fire up my '60 Walter ACBS Snow Fighter and run it out of the shed for a photo op .
> 
> Chip


Yeah, I'm "from away"... but I have a lot of family in Maine... Waldoboro through Augusta area. Maine brings back a lot of memories for me... summer girls and the first time I got drunk. I'm going to have to take you up on the offer... I'll send you a message when I'm heading up to Maine again... could be in only a couple of weeks.


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1459657 said:


> Found a few old NYS trucks up in Mass near the NH state line yesterday.


I've seen a few old NYSDOT trucks up here in central New Hampshire lately.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some NYSDOT and Thruway


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;1463140 said:


> Thumbs Up Nice photos as usual.
> My experience has been similar with IH products.


Thank you sir!! I think the S series were built so tough and so good, and the new breed just doesn't hold a candle. At Kirkland there are 4 S series all still plowing and they are older than the 09 7600. Yet the S series will stay and the 7600 will go. Makes you wonder how things are being built nowadays.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1463066 said:


> Figures not one with the gear on.


Did you ever get to use some of those flex plows? If so, what were they like to deal with?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1463146 said:


> Thank you sir!! I think the S series were built so tough and so good, and the new breed just doesn't hold a candle. At Kirkland there are 4 S series all still plowing and they are older than the 09 7600. Yet the S series will stay and the 7600 will go. Makes you wonder how things are being built nowadays.


In my town the L8000's are going... one of them is newer than one of the S2554's. Parts problem. On the '97 L8000, the plow manufacturer isn't even in business anymore (Champion). It's also been rolled once I think. It'll be replaced with an International... the International dealership is a town over... lowest bids. The only thing they let the superintendent choose the specs on is the plow, wing, and spreader. Nothing else.


----------



## MassHighway23

I'll take a look at my pics for the calendar. Is it ok I'd the pics are from the last couple years?


----------



## Winter Land Man

The '97 L8000... bad luck truck. We have two L8000's in the fleet... the older one is a '93. No problems with that one. This '97 here, it was out of service the first snow storm it was used in. The plow & wing system is all Champion. They've replaced the front plow with a Tenco. It's gone through a steel Highlander spreader, a steel Warren spreader, and now it's got a S/S Warren Spreader. The original driver had two heart attacks in this truck. They just had to do some major repairs to the wing recently. I don't know why it's been so troublesome. The '93 isn't like that at all. They want to get rid of this newer L8000 earlier than the usual twenty years due to the lack of parts availability... they will not buy anything used. This, and the '93, will probably be auctioned off, and then bought by a smaller town.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1463146 said:


> Thank you sir!! I think the S series were built so tough and so good, and the new breed just doesn't hold a candle. At Kirkland there are 4 S series all still plowing and they are older than the 09 7600. Yet the S series will stay and the 7600 will go. Makes you wonder how things are being built nowadays.


 Your very welcome, need to keep this industry in photos 

I think my state assigned 2000 4900 was the beginning of their (IH) cheapening up of their trucks..
It was an ok truck ,but they should last allot longer than they do with the maintenance we gave them...They were pretty tired when they hit 150,000 miles.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1463147 said:


> Did you ever get to use some of those flex plows? If so, what were they like to deal with?


I did not, but the guys and gals assigned them did like them.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1463125 said:


> Mercer, here's more of Kirkland's Ford. The super told me that truck is one of the best to plow with. They have an 09 IH 7600 that they say is cursed and that's what the Volvos are replacing.


Kirkland have a roll off? I see one in the last photo, but it looks more like a WM truck?



MassHighway23;1463150 said:


> I'll take a look at my pics for the calendar. Is it ok I'd the pics are from the last couple years?


Most definitely, we'll try and use whatever you have!

One NYSDOT from the other day


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1463159 said:


> Your very welcome, need to keep this industry in photos
> 
> I think my state assigned 2000 4900 was the beginning of their (IH) cheapening up of their trucks..
> It was an ok truck ,but they should last allot longer than they do with the maintenance we gave them...They were pretty tired when they hit 150,000 miles.


I'm still trying to figure out the difference (besides design) between the 4900's and the S Series.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1463205 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the difference (besides design) between the 4900's and the S Series.


I dont know? 
The cabs look the same to me.


----------



## Oshkosh

Found this on line, always thought a cabover with a bunk would be a fun plow project.....


----------



## Austin Machine

winter land man;1463141 said:


> yeah, i'm "from away"... But i have a lot of family in maine... Waldoboro through augusta area. Maine brings back a lot of memories for me... Summer girls and the first time i got drunk. I'm going to have to take you up on the offer... I'll send you a message when i'm heading up to maine again... Could be in only a couple of weeks.


Sure just give me few days noitce, so I am sure I'll be around . In the mean time I had the old girl out yesterday doing the roads on our farm and managed to remember my camera . We have been in full blown mud season basically all winter and this is just the second time this season I have had it out of my storage building . I figured I had better get it out and run it around while I had the chance.
Chip


----------



## Dan85

Austin Machine;1463278 said:


> In the mean time I had the old girl out yesterday doing the roads on our farm and managed to remember my camera .


What a great truck! Thanks for showing us some photos of it. Seeing these trucks still working today really speaks to their quality!


----------



## Oshkosh

Austin Machine;1463278 said:


> Sure just give me few days noitce, so I am sure I'll be around . In the mean time I had the old girl out yesterday doing the roads on our farm and managed to remember my camera . We have been in full blown mud season basically all winter and this is just the second time this season I have had it out of my storage building . I figured I had better get it out and run it around while I had the chance.
> Chip
> 
> Thumbs UpThumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## man4054

Was driving today, and found these two Oshkosh sitting on the side of the road


----------



## Oshkosh

man4054;1463300 said:


> Was driving today, and found these two Oshkosh sitting on the side of the road


Thumbs Up Looks like they take pride in their equipment....


----------



## snow

man4054;1463300 said:


> Was driving today, and found these two Oshkosh sitting on the side of the road


Great find! Rare to see a contractor with big iron


----------



## Len90

man4054;1463300 said:


> Was driving today, and found these two Oshkosh sitting on the side of the road


That door logo looks very similar. Do you happen to know which contractor that was and where are those Oshkosh's located?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;1463230 said:


> Found this on line, always thought a cabover with a bunk would be a fun plow project.....


That is nuts!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

man4054;1463300 said:


> Was driving today, and found these two Oshkosh sitting on the side of the road


Now nice big blown up shots of those Oshes make for great calendar contenders!!! The W model is a beast!!


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1463066 said:


> Figures not one with the gear on.


Nice Ford and Top Kick.



Plow Chaser;1463125 said:


> Mercer, here's more of Kirkland's Ford. The super told me that truck is one of the best to plow with. They have an 09 IH 7600 that they say is cursed and that's what the Volvos are replacing.


That Ford looks pretty good besides the body is a little rusted.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1463159 said:


> Your very welcome, need to keep this industry in photos
> 
> I think my state assigned 2000 4900 was the beginning of their (IH) cheapening up of their trucks..
> It was an ok truck ,but they should last allot longer than they do with the maintenance we gave them...They were pretty tired when they hit 150,000 miles.


Is that an 11' on the front? Almost looks like a 12'! Back in the day, my town did the "if it's a 12' on the front, it'll have a 12' on the side"....


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1463515 said:


> Is that an 11' on the front? Almost looks like a 12'! Back in the day, my town did the "if it's a 12' on the front, it'll have a 12' on the side"....


It is an 11' Tenco off a wheeler....Thats why it looks so big(it was)...It was a good scraping plow. 
My route didnt need a P/A I would have rather have had a large dustpan but it as a good plow.


----------



## man4054

Len90;1463379 said:


> That door logo looks very similar. Do you happen to know which contractor that was and where are those Oshkosh's located?


Blewett Scrap Metal over in Howell


----------



## man4054

Here are close ups


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1463542 said:


> It is an 11' Tenco off a wheeler....Thats why it looks so big(it was)...It was a good scraping plow.
> My route didnt need a P/A I would have rather have had a large dustpan but it as a good plow.


If you could choose any brand truck to spec out for NHDOT what brand would it be? Tandem or single axle? Plow, wing, dump body, and spreader brands, what would you choose? Single axle? Tandem? High-sided dump body? Combo body? P/A plow? One-way? Benching wing? Patrol? Etc...


----------



## mercer_me

What is the email address to send our calendar pictures in to?


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1463589 said:


> If you could choose any brand truck to spec out for NHDOT what brand would it be? Tandem or single axle? Plow, wing, dump body, and spreader brands, what would you choose? Single axle? Tandem? High-sided dump body? Combo body? P/A plow? One-way? Benching wing? Patrol? Etc...


Considering cost and function to how DOT is already setup: 
Full benching wings (more flexibility),slide in stainless spreaders (less weight to carry when not in use,last three trade cycles) The majority would be Tandem (added cost would pay for themselves in less than half their lives in time and fuel savings alone). Standard height beaurock style dumps with T1 floors etc...Plow styles would depend on routes they are assigned.
What is right for Turnpike is not what is right for the Notches..There is no one perfect truck.I would meet with each crew and have to listen to the guys running the equipment .
As of today Tenco gear hands down,price ,support ,availability and warranty are the best in the business for the Northeast. JMO


----------



## Oshkosh

Anyone with a connection to Mass Turnpike /Mass DOT, but turnpike division.
What are your 6 wheeler specks now?
I had a 1985 pike truck,6 wheeler International 2500 series with a NTC 300 hp cummins(Big block) ,8LL, 45kgvw,central greasing, 12' dump,10 yard spreader and rh patrol wing..Had front floats ,dual steering boxes etc a very well specked truck...
Just wondering what they are specking now?????


----------



## granitefan713

Here are some PennDOT trucks I caught over the past week or so.

A dual-wing RD









Another RD









A newer WorkStar crew cab


----------



## Dan85

Guess they put this Oshkosh out to pasture?


----------



## Oshkosh

Dan85;1463829 said:


> Guess they put this Oshkosh out to pasture?
> 
> That air box mod / engine mod has me intrigued...


----------



## Dan85

Oshkosh;1463831 said:


> Dan85;1463829 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they put this Oshkosh out to pasture?
> 
> That air box mod / engine mod has me intrigued...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what to make of it - What do you think about it?
Click to expand...


----------



## BillyRgn

Oshkosh;1463831 said:


> Dan85;1463829 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they put this Oshkosh out to pasture?
> 
> That air box mod / engine mod has me intrigued...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the stock one was plugging up with snow ??
Click to expand...


----------



## Oshkosh

Dan85;1463864 said:


> Oshkosh;1463831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what to make of it - What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the engine bay it looks like a mighty big turbo hanging there that they clearanced the side panel for???
> Engine swap at some point?
Click to expand...


----------



## Len90

granitefan713;1463806 said:


> A dual-wing RD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That just looks like it can move snow and clear lots of space in little time.



man4054;1463561 said:


> Blewett Scrap Metal over in Howell


Ahh I've heard of that place. Thanks

mercer_me: hang tight for a little bit. I think it will be the same address as last year.


----------



## matteo30

MASS DOT tow plow loaded and ready for some action during last wed/thurs storm. I heard it worked well from those I talked to after the storm


----------



## matteo30

Here is some pics of my truck that is on with the state


----------



## theholycow

matteo30;1464068 said:


> MASS DOT tow plow loaded and ready for some action during last wed/thurs storm. I heard it worked well from those I talked to after the storm


Where was that? Doesn't look like the North Oxford yard where I photographed the TowPlow.


----------



## matteo30

That was at a rest area off the pike in westboro. It is the tow plow out of Aurbun maint on the pike. The North Oxford yard tow plow is pulled by the new frieghtliner and is used on 84, the other freightliner is out of the Lexington pit.


----------



## Oshkosh

theholycow;1464162 said:


> Where was that? Doesn't look like the North Oxford yard where I photographed the TowPlow.


 Where is the state yard in North Oxford?

I practically grew up there, my grandmother and several cousins lived in town....


----------



## Dan85

Calendar Month Sign-up. First come, First Serve Basis, go nuts!

Just Post up what month you want.

Also, it looks like we might be leaning towards the free digital version that you go and have printed yourself. What are you guys feeling?

*January *- Plow Chaser

*February *- EMPTY

*March* - EMPTY

*April *- EMPTY

*May* - EMPTY

*June* - T800

*July *- EMPTY

*August* - Len90

*September* - EMPTY

*October* - EMPTY

*November* - EMPTY

*December *- EMPTY


----------



## dsr

schenectady counnty 6 x 6


----------



## Bones357

granitefan713;1463806 said:


> Here are some PennDOT trucks I caught over the past week or so.
> 
> A dual-wing RD


Oh! Nice catch!

I've been trying to find a PennDOT dual-wing up here for a while. I've seen one (also an RD), just haven't gotten a picture yet.:crying:

The hunt continues!


----------



## theholycow

matteo30;1464179 said:


> That was at a rest area off the pike in westboro. It is the tow plow out of Aurbun maint on the pike. The North Oxford yard tow plow is pulled by the new frieghtliner and is used on 84, the other freightliner is out of the Lexington pit.


Cool. I didn't expect them to have more than one yet.



Oshkosh;1464189 said:


> Where is the state yard in North Oxford?
> 
> I practically grew up there, my grandmother and several cousins lived in town....


Just off I-395, I think that's Depot Road or something. Get off the highway headed towards Route 12 and it's the first thing you see.


----------



## Oshkosh

theholycow;1464416 said:


> Cool. I didn't expect them to have more than one yet.
> 
> Just off I-395, I think that's Depot Road or something. Get off the highway headed towards Route 12 and it's the first thing you see.


Cool, thanks


----------



## lmt12

man4054;1463561 said:


> Blewett Scrap Metal over in Howell


All of Blewett's equipment is a-1 condition,happen to know them very well,they are great people!!!


----------



## LunchBox

Can I get April? it's my birthday month. Whens the due date?


----------



## man4054

Ill grab may


----------



## man4054

lmt12;1464424 said:


> All of Blewett's equipment is a-1 condition,happen to know them very well,they are great people!!!


Nice, do you know if they have any more plow trucks?


----------



## Dan85

*January *- Plow Chaser

*February *- EMPTY

*March* - EMPTY

*April *- Lunchbox

*May* - Man4054

*June* - T800

*July *- EMPTY

*August* - Len90

*September* - EMPTY

*October* - EMPTY

*November* - EMPTY

*December *- EMPTY


----------



## snow

Was up in Mass today and stopped by the Burlington Mall to try and catch W.L French's Mack RM, it wasn't there but this ex town/state RD was.


----------



## Plow Chaser

We need bigger pics of that Schenactady county 6x6!! That's a killer plow.


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1464539 said:


> We need bigger pics of that Schenactady county 6x6!! That's a killer plow.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1464539 said:


> We need bigger pics of that Schenactady county 6x6!! That's a killer plow.


I always thought you didn't like the new wimpy stuff.


----------



## Winter Land Man

matteo30;1464075 said:


> Here is some pics of my truck that is on with the state


Is that a 12' on the front?


----------



## cat320

snow;1464520 said:


> Was up in Mass today and stopped by the Burlington Mall to try and catch W.L French's Mack RM, it wasn't there but this ex town/state RD was.


you came up my way and didn't stop by to say hi ?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;1464593 said:


> I always thought you didn't like the new wimpy stuff.


I wouldn't call a 6x6 wimpy. If the new stuff is big and bad, I like it!!


----------



## Dan85

Updated the list.

I want to try and get the months assigned by the end of the week, so consider Friday the 9th the last day to sign up. After that we will start doubling up months to people.

I hear no real objections to the digital copy again and I've heard two votes for it. So it looks like maybe we're going to go that way again unless I hear something different from you guys?

Also, plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]

*January *- Plow Chaser

*February *- EMPTY

*March* - granitefan713

*April *- Lunchbox

*May* - Man4054

*June* - T800

*July *- EMPTY

*August* - Len90

*September* - EMPTY

*October* - Dan85

*November* - EMPTY

*December *- EMPTY


----------



## dsr

schenectady county yard


----------



## dsr

bigger....


----------



## Plow Chaser

dsr;1464987 said:


> bigger....


Thank you!! I haven't seen a 6x6 7600 before. Tough!! It needs to go in the calendar!


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1464977 said:


> Updated the list.
> 
> I want to try and get the months assigned by the end of the week, so consider Friday the 9th the last day to sign up. After that we will start doubling up months to people.
> 
> *November* - EMPTY


May I take November?


----------



## Dan85

Sure!

Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]

*January *- Plow Chaser

*February *- EMPTY

*March* - granitefan713

*April *- Lunchbox

*May* - Man4054

*June* - T800

*July *- EMPTY

*August* - Len90

*September* - EMPTY

*October* - Dan85

*November* - Bones357

*December *- EMPTY


----------



## Oshkosh

Interesting find on line, Russian Snow Plows....


----------



## Oshkosh

Any breakdown sucks, a breakdown with a tow plow Really sucks!!!!


----------



## Joe Lombardo

I can asure you that you won't see that picture on next years Mack calendar


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1465083 said:


> Sure!
> 
> Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]
> 
> *January *- Plow Chaser
> 
> *February *- EMPTY
> 
> *March* - granitefan713
> 
> *April *- Lunchbox
> 
> *May* - Man4054
> 
> *June* - T800
> 
> *July *- EMPTY
> 
> *August* - Len90
> 
> *September* - EMPTY
> 
> *October* - Dan85
> 
> *November* - Bones357
> 
> *December *- EMPTY


I'll take February!


----------



## matteo30

Winterland, the cutting edge is 11 feet but to the top of plow is 12' 6"


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1465117 said:


> Any breakdown sucks, a breakdown with a tow plow Really sucks!!!!


That's because tow plows suck.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1465083 said:


> Sure!
> 
> Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]
> 
> *January *- Plow Chaser
> 
> *February *- EMPTY
> 
> *March* - granitefan713
> 
> *April *- Lunchbox
> 
> *May* - Man4054
> 
> *June* - T800
> 
> *July *- EMPTY
> 
> *August* - Len90
> 
> *September* - EMPTY
> 
> *October* - Dan85
> 
> *November* - Bones357
> 
> *December *- EMPTY





MassHighway23;1465148 said:


> I'll take February!


I'll take December.


----------



## Winter Land Man

matteo30;1465153 said:


> Winterland, the cutting edge is 11 feet but to the top of plow is 12' 6"


Pretty nice. It looks great.


----------



## Dan85

Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]

Start sending them as soon as you would like!

*January *- Plow Chaser

*February *- MassHighway23

*March* - granitefan713

*April *- Lunchbox

*May* - Man4054

*June* - T800

*July *- EMPTY

*August* - Len90

*September* - EMPTY

*October* - Dan85

*November* - Bones357

*December *- mercer_me


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1465258 said:


> Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]
> 
> Start sending them as soon as you would like!
> 
> *December *- mercer_me


I just sent mine to you.


----------



## lmt12

man4054;1464484 said:


> Nice, do you know if they have any more plow trucks?


Cant say,i do know john sr. has quite a collection that i hope to see one day!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Dan85;1465258 said:


> Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]
> 
> Start sending them as soon as you would like!
> 
> *January *- Plow Chaser
> 
> *February *- MassHighway23
> 
> *March* - granitefan713
> 
> *April *- Lunchbox
> 
> *May* - Man4054
> 
> *June* - T800
> 
> *July *- EMPTY
> 
> *August* - Len90
> 
> *September* - EMPTY
> 
> *October* - Dan85
> 
> *November* - Bones357
> 
> *December *- mercer_me


I'll send you one for September!


----------



## Len90

Wow never thought I never imagined that the months would go that fast. One more month left!!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Submitted another pic.... could be used for July if no one else submits, or an alternate for the pic I sent for September.


----------



## dlnimsy

these are from last friday in Berlin NH. Seen 3 of these buzzing around


----------



## dlnimsy

a few shots on way from Berlin to Auburn, Maine,


----------



## dlnimsy

dlnimsy;1465439 said:


> a few shots on way from Berlin to Auburn, Maine,


sorry they didnt come up the first time.


----------



## Oshkosh

dlnimsy;1465439 said:


> a few shots on way from Berlin to Auburn, Maine,


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Bones357

My calendar photo has been sent.


----------



## melldog55

Dan85;1465083 said:


> Sure!
> 
> Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]
> 
> *January *- Plow Chaser
> 
> *February *- EMPTY
> 
> *March* - granitefan713
> 
> *April *- Lunchbox
> 
> *May* - Man4054
> 
> *June* - T800
> 
> *July *- EMPTY
> 
> *August* - Len90
> 
> *September* - EMPTY
> 
> *October* - Dan85
> 
> *November* - Bones357
> 
> *December *- EMPTY


Can I take July?


----------



## Dan85

The three of us have been going through the few photos that have been sent in already. It looks promising! Please also remember to include your screen name, month, and any relevant information about the plow/photo. We will most likely be e-mailing some of you back with some requests for additional photos or suggestions.

Just a reminder, I can fix some photos but not all photos. Photos that are too bright ( "washed out" ) are difficult to fix and we might not be able to use them. Photos in the dark often have "noise" or all those little pixels that show up in the dark spots. Again, this is also difficult and sometimes not possible to fix. Trucks that are cut off or obscured also may not make it into the calendar. However, I think you guys know me to be pretty reasonable, so we will work with you to get something of yours into this calendar, ok?

Looks like all the months are full. However, if you would still like to try and submit photos to the calendar, please feel free to do so. We may wind up combining multiple submissions into one month, based upon a theme or similarity.

Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]

*January *- Plow Chaser

*February *- MassHighway23

*March* - granitefan713

*April *- Lunchbox

*May* - Man4054

*June* - T800

*July *- Melldog

*August* - Len90

*September* - Oshkosh619

*October* - Dan85

*November* - Bones357

*December *- mercer_me


----------



## Winter Land Man

Ever notice that some guys keep the inside of their trucks clean, yet others, it's like a complete insane asylum?


----------



## Oshkosh

Here was my work truck before and after every storm...


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1465805 said:


> The three of us have been going through the few photos that have been sent in already. It looks promising! Please also remember to include your screen name, month, and any relevant information about the plow/photo. We will most likely be e-mailing some of you back with some requests for additional photos or suggestions.
> 
> Just a reminder, I can fix some photos but not all photos. Photos that are too bright ( "washed out" ) are difficult to fix and we might not be able to use them. Photos in the dark often have "noise" or all those little pixels that show up in the dark spots. Again, this is also difficult and sometimes not possible to fix. Trucks that are cut off or obscured also may not make it into the calendar. However, I think you guys know me to be pretty reasonable, so we will work with you to get something of yours into this calendar, ok?
> 
> Looks like all the months are full. However, if you would still like to try and submit photos to the calendar, please feel free to do so. We may wind up combining multiple submissions into one month, based upon a theme or similarity.
> 
> Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]
> 
> *December *- mercer_me


Did you like the pictures I entered?


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1465847 said:


> Did you like the pictures I entered?


Yes indeed, we do love the shots of that Mack Granite!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1465829 said:


> Here was my work truck before and after every storm...


Nice and clean. I once left a cigarette in the ashtray of a pickup I had after a storm, thought it was burned out, and the cigarettes all caught on fire. I haven't smoked in a vehicle since then. That was like four years ago. I'll get out for a quick cigarette these days. Some of the guys on the Highway Department keep the trucks clean... others, like I said, it looks like an insane asylum. Truck H6... the '97 L8000, it looks like an insane asylum in it. Looks like things could tumble under the pedals at anytime. Truck H3... the '07 7400, it's the cleanest truck. All it has in it is a thing of Slim Jims and a box of grease wipes. The grader has the cleanest cab of all, it's only used for snow removal operations and some benching during the winter, and this year the wing hasn't even been put on it. During the summer, it's used for the typical spring/fall grading, occasional washouts, and shimming. The sidewalk tractor has a pretty clean cab, too. The kid that drives it is like 19 or 20, and you'd expect a mess, but he keeps it clean. It's his first winter on the town and I actually told him, "I think you just might be better than the last guy".


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1465829 said:


> Here was my work truck before and after every storm...


By the way, remember I was telling you about that NHDOT S2574 tandem getting work done at the International shop? They moved it to a smaller state shed and replaced it with a 7600 tandem.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1465932 said:


> By the way, remember I was telling you about that NHDOT S2574 tandem getting work don at the International shop? They moved it to a smaller state shed and replaced it with a 7600 tandem.


 Time will tell who got the better deal.lol

Our Foreman and us (crew) were known threwout the district as the shovel and broom crew....
We very rarely had time to do much more than grease our trucks....We would be out ditching,shoulder work, washouts, cleaning/thawing culverts,breaking ice all winter long...
That being said when we did have a moment most of us took advantage of it.
The trucks did get filthy after a 24 hour run.....


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1465938 said:


> Time will tell who got the better deal.lol
> 
> Our Foreman and us (crew) were known threwout the district as the shovel and broom crew....
> We very rarely had time to do much more than grease our trucks....We would be out ditching,shoulder work, washouts, cleaning/thawing culverts,breaking ice all winter long...
> That being said when we did have a moment most of us took advantage of it.
> The trucks did get filthy after a 24 hour run.....


The shed that operates out of Sunapee... they enjoy their patrols very much. The only time I see them out of a truck is if they are either cleaning the leaves off of a storm drain, or going to get lunch at a store.

Except that one time in 1999 when they did some work on a storm drain... I think the concrete was falling apart.


----------



## Winter Land Man

dlnimsy;1465438 said:


> these are from last friday in Berlin NH. Seen 3 of these buzzing around


I hear they have a lot of loaders with wings up North. There's a guy on youtube with a video of one.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1465921 said:


> Yes indeed, we do love the shots of that Mack Granite!! Thumbs Up


Ok, glad you got them.


----------



## Winter Land Man

I think he was trying to keep it a secret... under wraps... sort of a surprise when people buy the calender. You should edit your post.Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1466155 said:


> I think he was trying to keep it a secret... under wraps... sort of a surprise when people buy the calender. You should edit your post.Thumbs Up


Just changed it. Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1466148 said:


> Ok, glad you got them.


Yes, we got the Louie!! I think we should be able to make them work. Some are a little dark, but Dan will work his magic!


----------



## crazy88

An awesome video of a Nova Scotia DOT Sterling winger, check out his other vids, probably the best muni videos on youtube. Hope its not a repost.


----------



## matteo30

Framingham MA 2011 Oshkosh


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1465998 said:


> I hear they have a lot of loaders with wings up North. There's a guy on youtube with a video of one.


I have scene a few in my area. They look like a pretty nice rig.


----------



## LunchBox

http://www.facebook.com/OshkoshSnow

Oshkosh's facebook page


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1466297 said:


> I have scene a few in my area. They look like a pretty nice rig.


There's an old loader down the road from me, I think it's a Case, and it has a front plow and wing, but I've never seen either plows on it. I think they're just rotting away in the weeds. I'll try and get some photos.

When I was up your way in Maine, I saw some old one-ways and wings sitting in an old field... brush growing around them... if I had the time, I would of taken photographs. I kept wondering why the Hell someone would do that with them. Looked like they'd been there for at least five years.


----------



## Winter Land Man

LunchBox;1466302 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/OshkoshSnow
> 
> Oshkosh's facebook page


Finally. Is HP Fairfield in charge of it? I see their name on flaps...


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1466395 said:


> When I was up your way in Maine, I saw some old one-ways and wings sitting in an old field... brush growing around them... if I had the time, I would of taken photographs. I kept wondering why the Hell someone would do that with them. Looked like they'd been there for at least five years.


Ya, a lot of people around hear do that.


----------



## Bones357

matteo30;1466294 said:


> Framingham MA 2011 Oshkosh


That's a sweet rig! Would love to see it with plows mounted.


----------



## Big Dog D

Bones357;1466619 said:


> That's a sweet rig! Would love to see it with plows mounted.


Got to the Facebook Page via the link posted above, it's on there.


----------



## Uncle Herb

A relic from the old days of snow plowing in Syracuse, NY.


----------



## Kuzanut

Is that Autocar an old Syracuse DPW rig?


----------



## IC-Smoke

Addison, MI new city truck.


----------



## Dan85

We have a few photos so far, but we definitely need the rest of you guys to sends yours in. I will label who we need photos from. I'm going to make the deadline *Friday March 16th*. After that, people will lose their spots.

Also, we combined a couple of submissions into one month. So some of you may lose your month, however I think you might like the results. (If you don't I'll e-mail your digital copy for free! haha) Plus this is going to allow us to invite more people to submit photos, which is an overriding goal for this project. If anyone would like to submit some "supplemental" photos for consideration, please e-mail your photos and I will see what I can do.

Plow photos can be submitted to [email protected]

*January *- Plow Chaser- Photos Received 

*February *- MassHighway23 - Need Photos 

*March* - granitefan713 - Photos Received

*April *- Lunchbox - Need Photos

*May* - Man4054Photos Received 

*June* - T800 - Need Photos

*July *- Melldog
Photos Received 
*August* - Len90Photos Received 

*September* - Oshkosh619Photos Received 

*October* - Dan85Photos Received 

*November* - Bones357Photos Received 

*December *- mercer_me
Photos Received 

*Supplemental Photos Received:*

Uncle Herb

*Types of Supplemental Photos we could use*

Ford Plow Truck

Plow Truck without a Plow


----------



## Uncle Herb

Kuzanut;1466977 said:


> Is that Autocar an old Syracuse DPW rig?


I believe so.


----------



## Dan85

Oh yeah, how about these plows too?

I'm running out of photos to put in the calendar. Keep submitting your photos to the e-mail address, we're trying to get as much variety and participation as possible!


----------



## DareDog

NYS DOT! yesterday


----------



## Dan85

*Photos we could use:*

Western Star Plow Trucks
Ford Plow Truck (need something different in addition to what's been submitted already)
NYSDOT

Thanks


----------



## LunchBox

Dan85;1467937 said:


> *Photos we could use:*
> 
> Western Star Plow Trucks
> Ford Plow Truck (need something different in addition to what's been submitted already)
> NYSDOT
> 
> Thanks


I might be able to get some this week, I do how ever have a Peterbilt and Internationals.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Cicero, NY Mack Granite.


----------



## crazy88

Dan85;1467937 said:


> *Photos we could use:*
> 
> Western Star Plow Trucks
> Ford Plow Truck (need something different in addition to what's been submitted already)
> NYSDOT
> 
> Thanks


Heres an Illinois Department of Transportation Western Star


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1467937 said:


> *Photos we could use:*
> 
> Western Star Plow Trucks
> Ford Plow Truck (need something different in addition to what's been submitted already)
> NYSDOT
> 
> Thanks


I can send some "cab views" from a Ford L9000.


----------



## Oshkosh

This is the Town of Jackson Nh ,Western Star 4x4 wish I had a better photo...


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1468235 said:


> This is the Town of Jackson Nh ,Western Star 4x4 wish I had a better photo...


Nice set up. My uncle has three Internationals with Tenco set ups.


----------



## Oshkosh

mercer_me;1468238 said:


> Nice set up. My uncle has three Internationals with Tenco set ups.


The tip of the wing you can see is the Paystar 4x4 that I specked for the town.That was our first Tenco geared truck and has worked out really well, so well in fact the Western Star got Tenco gear. Both of those dustpans are power angle...
The front blade on my old state truck was a Tenco and that was a rugged blade that had been in state service for 10 years(still is)...
No complaints from me with Tenco products.
We had many issues with Frink America and Everest gear before the switch..


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1468245 said:


> The tip of the wing you can see is the Paystar 4x4 that I specked for the town.That was our first Tenco geared truck and has worked out really well, so well in fact the Western Star got Tenco gear.
> The front blade on my old state truck was a Tenco and that was a rugged blade that had been in state service for 10 years(still is)...
> No complaints from me with Tenco products.
> We had many issues with Frink America and Everest gear before the switch..


My uncle hasn't had any trouble with his Tencos and they have plowed through some pretty deep drifts. He has a Frink on his Ford L9000 and has had great luck with that also.


----------



## Oshkosh

mercer_me;1468248 said:


> My uncle hasn't had any trouble with his Tencos and they have plowed through some pretty deep drifts. He has a Frink on his Ford L9000 and has had great luck with that also.


 I had Frink old school on two of my trucks and never had any issues that I didnt cause.
The Frink America stuff we had on the town trucks was crap ,we had frame failures, blade failures they just cheapened them up too much.I am talking two three year old gear and our dealer didnt back it at all which made it even worse.


----------



## granitefan713

Here's a new Kenworth T470 for sale at the local KW dealer.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mcwlandscaping;553377 said:


> You should see the new NHDOT 5500's, crew cab, MM2 Fishers, Stainless body, chrome all over....WOW they are some sharp looking trucks! Must have cost a pretty penny!


I've yet to see an NHDOT C5500.


----------



## dsr

another schenectady county


----------



## quigleysiding

This is my first try a a pic so here we go.R.I. Dot


----------



## quigleysiding

Another one


----------



## Dan85

Thanks for sharing Quigleysiding, it's great to have new people contributing to this thread. I think RI DOT blue and white paint scheme is sharp and might even give NYSDOT a run for it's money!

I'm also loving that new Kenworth!

I want to thank everyone for contributing photos to the calendar. I think you will all be surprised how many of your photos we've managed to use. Please keep sending in stuff!


----------



## melldog55

*RIDOT Rigs*

Some more RIDOT Rigs


----------



## Len90

I definitely like the RI DOT Macks. That color scheme is really catchy. I'm thinking we may need some RI DOT shots for the calendar next year...

As for the calendar, I've been working on the pictures sent in. It is great to have such a huge variety in stuff to work on/with. Remember, everyone's contributions are what make the calendar so great.


----------



## mercer_me

melldog55;1468466 said:


> 1987 Ford L8000 10' Everest 4-way 10 yard warren sander
> 3208 Cat


How do you like that 3208? I drove a Chevy Kodiak wheeler with a 3208 and it was pretty nutless.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Still has that new plow smell.


----------



## granitefan713

Great shot of that new 4700! I'm waiting for my dealer to get some in.


----------



## Dan85

I appreciate the fact that when I asked for Western Star photos, you literally went out and found a Western Star to photograph. lol.

Great photos, definitely a great looking truck. Wonder who it will be going to?


----------



## melldog55

mercer_me;1468522 said:


> How do you like that 3208? I drove a Chevy Kodiak wheeler with a 3208 and it was pretty nutless.


Oh yeah has a lot of nut, just Put in a new injector pump and lines she runs so strong. Even with a load on and plowing it's got alot o power. It's got a 10 speed eaton fuller did the kodiak have an a auto?.


----------



## mercer_me

melldog55;1468534 said:


> Oh yeah has a lot of nut, just Put in a new injector pump and lines she runs so strong. Even with a load on and plowing it's got alot o power. It's got a 10 speed eaton fuller did the kodiak have an a auto?.


The Kodiak had a 13 speed.


----------



## Oshkosh

melldog55;1468466 said:


> Some more RIDOT Rigs


Ok I have to ask, what the heck is the tower on the heel of the wing? I cant say I have seen that in person.....


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1011888 said:


> Personally, I like the big full cage setup myself!


Apparently you can actually get them still... from Everest. In one of H.P. Fairfield's photos, it shows new Workstar with a right hand wing with the iron over the cab. Pretty interesting to see it. I know Everest's website doesn't show the full-hydraulic wing system either... the one similar to Tenco's full-hydraulic wing system.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1468541 said:


> Ok I have to ask, what the heck is the tower on the heel of the wing? I cant say I have seen that in person.....


I've seen it on a lot of local town's wing systems. Tenco has a set-up like that... though the dude in _that _photo, driving that truck, isn't using the thing correctly. It makes it so you can lower the wing below the passenger side window, so that you don't have to lower the rear of the wing blade when trying to get visibility to your right hand side during a corner. Check out Tenco's website's wing systems page.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1053368 said:


> I'm sure the same thing. Just a class 8 truck with a few more options. The trucks just aren't as heavy and rugged as they were in the 60s-80s. Nothing is made to last. I remember a plow truck would last 20 years or so, now it's closer to 10.


Two years and our '94 S2554 with a new wing plow will be 20 years old. They're replacing two L8000's ('93 and a '97) before they get rid of it. Our new superintendent totally believes in sanding, priming, and painting the frames each spring. No used parts, only new. The old superintendent who retired didn't care about maintenance. He was Ford this, Ford that, in terms of smaller trucks, and he'd spec them out with H.P. Fairfield wing plows... that '99 Ford F550 is long gone. Replaced by a GMC K3500... same specs as the '89 they used to have. Our town has two 7400's (one might be a 7500) and the first one (an '04) has a painted dump/spreader combo. I can assure you, after he's done, that thing is totally washed out and cleaned. They're going back to the SS spreaders... they used to go with Warren... but now they're going with Flink. My town has basically parted ways with anything H.P. Fairfield related, due to lack of reply. I had the same problem involving plow frames and plows on one-ton trucks. Everest has a great one-ton plow frame/hitch, and I had an older one, wanted to Everest equipment on a newer truck, had the money, but H.P. Fairfield doesn't reply to ****. Unless you send them cash direct, don't even expect a brochure in the mail.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1468523 said:


> Still has that new plow smell.


Wow and more wow!! And I'm not one to wow the new trucks all too much, but Western Star has pulled this one off!!


----------



## MassHighway23

I'm going to send in my pics tomorrow! Sorry Ive been so busy!


----------



## Kuzanut

Has anyone seen or have a picture of a freightliner 108SD or 114 SD set up for snow duty?


----------



## IC-Smoke

I finally snapped a pic of our county trucks. Its rare to see one with a one way blade unless we get any big amount and blowing snow. Then they will send two or three trucks out to push the drifts back.

Finally grading the roads! Thankfully they keep my road smooth but I normally fix wash boards in between the county's appearances.


----------



## DareDog

Kuzanut;1468919 said:


> Has anyone seen or have a picture of a freightliner 108SD or 114 SD set up for snow duty?


http://dailydieseldose.com/freightliner-114sd/


----------



## Uncle Herb

Thanks DareDog :salute:


----------



## mercer_me

I never new that they could use those belly blades for grading roads.


----------



## IC-Smoke

on a rare occasion the county will use the graders to smooth out the dirt roads but they primarily use the belly blades. They windrow the gravel to the center then make one pass with some speed to level it out. He made 6 passes today and made 2 passes day before yesterday. The roads are pretty torn up with pot holes this year with no frost.


----------



## iamhere

Anyone want a Walter?

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000080949


----------



## Winter Land Man

IC-Smoke;1468922 said:


> I finally snapped a pic of our county trucks. Its rare to see one with a one way blade unless we get any big amount and blowing snow. Then they will send two or three trucks out to push the drifts back.
> 
> Finally grading the roads! Thankfully they keep my road smooth but I normally fix wash boards in between the county's appearances.


I'll take a grader over an underbody blade anyday. Nice photos, though. Around here it's mud season. The town is working days and nights to deal with the gravel (mud) roads.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Found these in the files*

These trucks were used on municipal contracts. The International (which our guys called "The Dinosaur") was originally owned by the Town of Pointe-Claire in Quebec.

1. 1971 International M412
2. 1970 Dodge CT900
3. 1974 Ford LN800


----------



## Oshkosh

mercer_me;1469050 said:


> I never new that they could use those belly blades for grading roads.


 Oshkosh Truck corp had a nice sales video of the P series laying out and grading a gravel road. 
The Oshkosh setup was nice as it allowed you to set the pitch/crown with a lot of adjustment on the blade.
Very similar to a grader a far as adjustment.
A compromise for sure but with one rig you could haul, lay down/tailgate, grade and final roll.....Not bad for one piece of equipment.


----------



## Oshkosh

Everest does have a nice rugged small truck plow frame...I will give them credit for that....


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1469222 said:


> Everest does have a nice rugged small truck plow frame...I will give them credit for that....


Do they make a small plow too?


----------



## Oshkosh

LunchBox;1469264 said:


> Do they make a small plow too?


Yes ,but I didn't have a photo as my buddies was buried behind other projects.


----------



## DareDog

Oshkosh;1468245 said:


> The tip of the wing you can see is the Paystar 4x4 that I specked for the town.That was our first Tenco geared truck and has worked out really well, so well in fact the Western Star got Tenco gear. Both of those dustpans are power angle...
> The front blade on my old state truck was a Tenco and that was a rugged blade that had been in state service for 10 years(still is)...
> No complaints from me with Tenco products.
> We had many issues with Frink America and Everest gear before the switch..


do you have a pic of that paystar?


----------



## Oshkosh

DareDog;1469304 said:


> do you have a pic of that paystar?


Not great ones,lost a bunch of it being built when the hard drive crashed... here are a couple I've posted before. Here are a couple before and after...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1469341 said:


> Not great ones,lost a bunch of it being built when the hard drive crashed... here are a couple I've posted before. Here are a couple before and after...


Pretty surprised you didn't go with the cable for the front post. All hydraulic.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1469366 said:


> Pretty surprised you didn't go with the cable for the front post. All hydraulic.


This was simpler for the other (older) guys and we had the grader for any real high winging. 
Other than the two gravel roads in town thats all the exercise the grader got..
The trucks that we replaced only had patrol wings, this was a nice compromise between a patrol and a full tower without scaring the old timers (They didn't like change)....
It was also nice having down pressure for breaking up frozen bankings ...There are pluses and minuses to any setup.
This truck was specked to the nines for plowing with a decent road speed(63mph).Big block diesel 385hp/ 1,500ft pounds of torque,3 stage jake,8LL,locking diff's,cold weather package(extra insulation,hd heater, heated seats/mirrors etc).
Next to an Oshkosh there isnt much out there that would out push it for a new truck.
If anyone has spent anytime in Jackson NH you know what the roads are like, some of the town roads were actually paved ski runs.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1469387 said:


> Why is that?


It seems like everyone in NH is going for front posts with cable in them still. Even on plain patrol wings.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1469388 said:


> It seems like everyone in NH is going for front posts with cable in them still. Even on plain patrol wings.


Obviously not everyone..
This is what I enjoyed owning and plowing with the most...


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan, ou got my calendar pics on Thurs., right?


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1469407 said:


> Dan, ou got my calendar pics on Thurs., right?


We did, thanks!


----------



## mercer_me

Landcare - Mont;1469202 said:


> These trucks were used on municipal contracts. The International (which our guys called "The Dinosaur") was originally owned by the Town of Pointe-Claire in Quebec.
> 
> 1. 1971 International M412
> 2. 1970 Dodge CT900
> 3. 1974 Ford LN800


Nice pictures, it's not often you see old Dodges like that.


----------



## Big Dog D

Oshkosh;1469341 said:


> Not great ones,lost a bunch of it being built when the hard drive crashed... here are a couple I've posted before. Here are a couple before and after...


Now that's a nice setup and a beautiful looking rig to boot!!!!!


----------



## LunchBox

Here's the Walter Oshkosh tipped me off about. As much as I want a Walter or Oshkosh I really have too many projects going on at work. But it was a nice day to take the girl friend to the beach and "truck hunting". 









One of my major projects is this crane we just bought, I've got to re-seal the two lift cylinders, the telescope cylinders, replace a ton of hoses and paint it by the end of April. In case any of you guys are crane clowns like me this is a 18 ton Mantis 3610 crawler crane, pretty unique piece of equipment.


----------



## snow

Here are a few random pix from today.
1. Canton Village Construction's Ex-PA RD
2/3 New International for Town of Salisbury,CT at Marola Truck Sales in Torrington
4. City of Bristol,CT Sterling being set-up for liquid 
5. EX-CT DOT International at a CT DOT yard


----------



## Uncle Herb

Old town of Camillus trucks.


----------



## theholycow

Saw a whole bunch of Walters and similar old iron next to Thomspon Speedway in Thompson CT but didn't have my camera...I bet somebody has already photographed that collection.


----------



## hunterenvironme

*i finally did it!*

i finally did two things.....
1) i made it through all the posts in this thread! (took a month)
2) I bought my first Oshkosh (pics to come soon)


----------



## hunterenvironme

one more thing, does anyone know who it is that makes the wing plows shown on the loader on the last page? it looks like they have a single attachment point up front. looks like a slick setup.


----------



## Dan85

Looks like quite the bone yard you found Herb!


----------



## LunchBox

hunterenvironme;1469856 said:


> i finally did two things.....
> 1) i made it through all the posts in this thread! (took a month)
> 2) I bought my first Oshkosh (pics to come soon)


good luck with the new truck! Please post some pictures when you can.

Where in Walpole do you park? I used to rent space in Westwood in the old Foster Block yard on Everett st right off RT 1 on the Norwood line


----------



## J29

Lunchbox or Oshkosh...

That orange N-series Walter you looked at on the last page, just curious if that's a B or U model and what year? Looks in pretty good shape. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1469864 said:


> Looks like quite the bone yard you found Herb!


Indeed, and right behind the town garage. Plenty of other "new" stuff on display but those must wait for future posts.


----------



## LunchBox

J29;1470036 said:


> Lunchbox or Oshkosh...
> 
> That orange N-series Walter you looked at on the last page, just curious if that's a B or U model and what year? Looks in pretty good shape. Thanks in advance.


Not sure the year but I do know that it came from the City of Chelsea MA


----------



## Kwagman

Jefferson County Road and Bridges


----------



## Kwagman

CDOT









Avon, CO


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Plow Chaser

theholycow;1469854 said:


> Saw a whole bunch of Walters and similar old iron next to Thomspon Speedway in Thompson CT but didn't have my camera...I bet somebody has already photographed that collection.


I just looked at that yard on Google Maps, pretty awesome stuff in that yard. http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_redman/dd_trucking_walter.jpg


----------



## Bones357

Kwagman;1470126 said:


> Jefferson County Road and Bridges


Nice pics.

Now drive on down there and ask the guys if you can take some pictures of their rigs! If you're nice, most guys are usually nice right back at ya. It's worth a shot!Thumbs Up


----------



## EXCAVATE49

uncle herb;1469845 said:


> old town of camillus trucks.


anyone know where i could get a federal roof light like the one on the camillus pickup style hard to come by,would like to put it on my 1980 oshkosh p model that is what they came from the factory with any leads appreciated 
jack
781-589-4181


----------



## oshkosh619

EXCAVATE49;1470236 said:


> anyone know where i could get a federal roof light like the one on the camillus pickup style hard to come by,would like to put it on my 1980 oshkosh p model that is what they came from the factory with any leads appreciated
> jack
> 781-589-4181


It appears to be a Federal Signal BeaconRay Model 17 (two-bulb rotating beacon). That's really not that rare a light, and can be found quite often, but be prepared to pay a decent amount for a good-condition/working one....Several internet sellers have versions of that exact light for sale including:

Go to elightbars.org, they have a "vintage/collectable for sale" thread; http://elightbars.org/f19/

http://www.greatlakesfirestore.com/?p=1100 - Scroll down to item #50.He has one for sale for $245.00. His stuff is all restored mechanically/cosmetically. I've bought alot of vintage stuff from him, he's a top-drawer guy.

http://www.sirenman.com/beacons/bsales.html - Scroll down the list, he has both Model 17 (6 and 12 volt) and 17A (short base/pipe-mount) for $255.00 and $245.00 respectively. I've also done business with him, another great guy.

http://dcaptain.com/beaconraylights.html - He's got a Model 17 with blue dome for $295.00, may be able to supply you with an amber dome.

There's also always eBay, too.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## EXCAVATE49

*Beacon ray*

Thanks for the info it seems there are a lot around but the amber glass might be an issue 
thanks again


----------



## oshkosh619

EXCAVATE49;1470424 said:


> Thanks for the info it seems there are a lot around but the amber glass might be an issue
> thanks again


*Definately *touch bases with Doug at Great Lakes... he often has access to various colored domes for the different lights he sells. Tell him Mike the cop from Central Mass sent you (bought a mint rare Federal Model 184 "High Boy" Power Light 4-bulb beacon and a spotless Federal PA15A electronic siren amplifier from him).... he is a fantastic guy to deal with. If he he doesn't have it, he can either get it, or know's where to find it.


----------



## LunchBox

Unfortunately I feel like this thread has slowed down big time lately, along with the entire website. I however will pull out some of my McClean pictures that I took a few months back to spice things up a bit.


----------



## alcoc420

*A few classic plows*

I thought these photos might be of interest to some folks. I took them in the Syracuse DPW in 1978. They had about 7 of the big FWDs, and many Brockways. I am not sure if it is a 761L or a 776.


----------



## mercer_me

Any updates on the calender?


----------



## Plow Chaser

alcoc420;1471006 said:


> I thought these photos might be of interest to some folks. I took them in the Syracuse DPW in 1978. They had about 7 of the big FWDs, and many Brockways. I am not sure if it is a 761L or a 776.


I've heard of the legends of the Syracuse Brockways, but never did see them despite going to Syracuse all the time when I was a kid. Great to see a photo.


----------



## Len90

mercer_me;1471029 said:


> Any updates on the calender?


As of last check there was still a little work needed to complete it and then some editing. I have seen some of the progress and it really looks amazing. It should be available within the next couple of weeks as the calendars are set to go from May-April and we want to get it out with some time to spare.

I personally worked on the shots of your granite and know for a fact that there are some in there.


----------



## alcoc420

I am not quite sure on the protocols of using this forum yet. I first went to Syracuse (SUNY Forestry College) in August 1975 and on the first few days saw these strange Macks driving around. I later learned they were Brockways made down the road in Cortland.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Alcoc, please tell me you have more photos! These are great!


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1471053 said:


> As of last check there was still a little work needed to complete it and then some editing. I have seen some of the progress and it really looks amazing. It should be available within the next couple of weeks as the calendars are set to go from May-April and we want to get it out with some time to spare.
> 
> I personally worked on the shots of your granite and know for a fact that there are some in there.


Sounds good. I would just asume get a digital copy and then I can bring it to Staples myself. I did it that last year and it worked out very well. Thanks for getting my pics in again this year.


----------



## Len90

mercer_me;1471091 said:


> Sounds good. I would just asume get a digital copy and then I can bring it to Staples myself. I did it that last year and it worked out very well. Thanks for getting my pics in again this year.


I'm assuming that is how it will be. I know the actual format will be similar to last year but Dan is the one behind the distribution. I'm just the guy who edits the pictures and sets up the calendar so it will be formatted to print Thumbs Up

This year will feature A LOT more pictures than last year, which is definitely a good thing considering how tough of a year it was to get anything.


----------



## alcoc420

I have only a few more from the Syracuse area, but they need to be scanned. I will see what I can do after work. Here are two in Smithtown. They are of a Clark S301 grader eastbound on NY25 in front of Caleb Smith State Park, taken circa 1990.


----------



## dlnimsy

LunchBox;1470653 said:


> Unfortunately I feel like this thread has slowed down big time lately, along with the entire website. I however will pull out some of my McClean pictures that I took a few months back to spice things up a bit.


Kinda a slow year, don't worry the usual suspects will be back.


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1471120 said:


> I'm assuming that is how it will be. I know the actual format will be similar to last year but Dan is the one behind the distribution. I'm just the guy who edits the pictures and sets up the calendar so it will be formatted to print Thumbs Up
> 
> This year will feature A LOT more pictures than last year, which is definitely a good thing considering how tough of a year it was to get anything.


Sounds good. I can't wait to se it.


----------



## alcoc420

These are two photos I took in around February 1979 around Syracuse. They gray one is a late '30s Walter with 20 inch tires. It was parked on the south side of Erie Blvd near the DPW. The yellow Walter was in Dewitt, just east of Lemoyne College.


----------



## Plow Chaser

dlnimsy;1471282 said:


> Kinda a slow year, don't worry the usual suspects will be back.


I think with every other thing in life, you have people that stick around to the end, and others that fall off along the way. As long and this website is around, I know I'll be posting. But yes, a weak winter has kept this whole site downtrodden.


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1471346 said:


> I think with every other thing in life, you have people that stick around to the end, and others that fall off along the way. As long and this website is around, I know I'll be posting. But yes, a weak winter has kept this whole site downtrodden.


I'm here for the longhaul as well. It was a VERY weak year with us only getting at most 5 inches (including halloween) and there being only one event where the plows were needed. However, I definitely tried to push myself harder to get some decent stuff for both this thread and the calendar.


----------



## Uncle Herb

A 1930's Watler, the hits just keep on coming!


----------



## melldog55

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1977...2563?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item56497b9223

Check out this sick Oshkosh double winger for sale in NY.


----------



## oshkosh619

melldog55;1471609 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1977...2563?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item56497b9223
> 
> Check out this sick Oshkosh double winger for sale in NY.


MAN would I love to have that... just to own and admire and play with! Think my wife would notice if I snuck it into one corner of our driveway..... consdering it's almost as big as a house, she _might _......


----------



## LunchBox

melldog55;1471609 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1977...2563?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item56497b9223
> 
> Check out this sick Oshkosh double winger for sale in NY.


I have enough trouble driving an automatic, I can't imagine two sticks


----------



## alcoc420

I never heard of a Walter truck until I saw this one in 1975. It was in the boneyard of the Smithtown Highway Department. It was a 1942 FBS. They said you could have 3 wheels off the ground and the fourth one would drive the truck away. Apparently they were really good plow trucks. I know a guy who drove this one, and he said it had "armstrong" power steering.


----------



## quigleysiding

Nice pics. Keep em coming.Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

As much as I love all the new high tech digital cameras, there's nothing better than old "developed" photos!!


----------



## alcoc420

The first photo is a 1938 or so Walter I photographed in 1981 in East Hampton. I happened by a landscape business with seven Walters for plowing. The owner became the Highway Department superintendent a few years later. The second is a Smithtown 1978 FWD CB66 photographed in 1987.


----------



## oshkosh619

Now that I've got my new scanner, I can start posting the pics I took before I went "digital". These three pics were taken at a truck show in Marlboro, MA in the mid-eighties. The first two are a former municipal Diamond Reo in it's second life in private ownership, and the third is a W-Series Oshkosh former airport or Air Force rig w/roll-over plow also in private hands. The owner of the truck used to have many retired military and municipal Oshkoshs in his stable that he used to plow state and municipal roads under contract. He was out of Leominster, MA. I'm not sure if he's still in buisness, though, as it's been 25 years since these were taken. I have other, better angles on the Oshkosh, just have to find them in my piles of pictures. Enjoy!!


----------



## matteo30

Nice Pics, That Diamond Reo looks similar to the ones the Mass Pike used to run.


----------



## oshkosh619

matteo30;1471986 said:


> Nice Pics, That Diamond Reo looks similar to the ones the Mass Pike used to run.


Thanks! You may very well be right... that might've once been a 'Pike rig.


----------



## Kuzanut

Is it just the angel of the photo or does the rear axle of that Walter's look significantly narrower then the front?


----------



## Dan85

Great Photos Alcoc420!


----------



## cat320

Kuzanut;1472027 said:


> Is it just the angel of the photo or does the rear axle of that Walter's look significantly narrower then the front?


probably was a dullie and they just have the single wheel on it you can see the cut out on the bottom of the dump bed for the tire to sit.


----------



## theholycow

matteo30;1471986 said:


> Nice Pics, That Diamond Reo looks similar to the ones the Mass Pike used to run.


Got any pictures of that red bobtail in the background? Looks interesting.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Onondaga County sticker in the window. Soon the whole fleet will be Stars!


----------



## alcoc420

Some more vintage plows. A 1976 Brockway 761T, not used for plowing but neat. Taken July 1990 near Meadowbrook Pkwy. A 1981 Mack RD700P, taken at the same time and place. A 1981 IH S2500 taken October 1990 in Tannersville.


----------



## Plow Chaser

My jaw just officially hit the floor!! NYSDOT Mack RD!!! And the single axle Brockway tractor, killer rig. Thanks for putting these up!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1472086 said:


> Onondaga County sticker in the window. Soon the whole fleet will be Stars!


Yeah, and not Paystars! Not that I care for it that way.


----------



## LunchBox

I was at Milton Cat last week getting some parts and I saw this sander in a parking lot by the back entrance.










My friends old R-Model sander he plowed for the state with.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Ford really got their monies worth out that cab style.


----------



## vplow

alcoc420;1472164 said:


> Some more vintage plows. A 1976 Brockway 761T, not used for plowing but neat. Taken July 1990 near Meadowbrook Pkwy. A 1981 Mack RD700P, taken at the same time and place. A 1981 IH S2500 taken October 1990 in Tannersville.


Great stuff C420, keep em coming!

And... hmm, NYSDOt-Tannersville in 1990... there should have been a Mack RM 4x4 living there at that time, one of the 3 or 4 NYSDOT ever had. Probably too much to ask, but any chance....??


----------



## alcoc420

Plowchaser and Uncle Herb, thanks for the encouraging words. My photos don't hold a candle to many on this thread, but I figured I had some that someone other than I would be interested in. Here are two from some videos I took between 1987 and 1993. Both are on NYS 25A eastbound in Kings Park. The road has a 230 foot climb on two 6.5 percent grades with a 200 yard long flat between them. For a State highway on Long Island, that is a mountain. First is a 1974 Galion T600 reaching the crest. Second is a 1974 or 79 Autocar DC9964 three quarters of the way up.


----------



## alcoc420

Three more vintage machines from videos. First is a 1940s or 50s Cat No12 grader under contract with Suffolk County DPW northbound on CR14 going over NYS 25A. Second is a Smithtown 1974 Autocar DC9964 being loaded by a 1958 FWD Model K with a Klauer Snogo. The K was similar to the model 285 of the same year. In the previous post the Autocar was a 79, not a 74. I should have known by the difference in hood width.


----------



## Uncle Herb

OMG, videos too! I'm glad you grabbed photos and videos of these great trucks.


----------



## alcoc420

I don't recall seeing any RMs at Tannersville. I hope I would have noticed. I took photos of a village Elgin Whitewing Sweeper and an IH S2500 dump truck.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Uh oh Ryan...Kirkland's new truck is back at the shop....but it does have a heated windshield, that must count for something.


----------



## granitefan713

That is a sharp Volvo!


----------



## Dan85

Jeeze, I'm starting to lose faith in Volvo!


----------



## melldog55

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3495281&

Check out that F550 in Maine With A nice Everest Wing and a Everest One Way, A sweet rustfree one ton winger.


----------



## mercer_me

melldog55;1472507 said:


> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3495281&
> 
> Check out that F550 in Maine With A nice Everest Wing and a Everest One Way, A sweet rustfree one ton winger.


Nice F-550, I know a guy with a F-450 with a plow and wing and he loves it. Winslow Maine is about a 1/2 hour from me.


----------



## BillyRgn

That's a sweet truck


----------



## alcoc420

I think this is a classic. 1948 FWD Klauer Snogo. Town of Smithtown. 1982.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1472387 said:


> Uh oh Ryan...Kirkland's new truck is back at the shop....but it does have a heated windshield, that must count for something.


All of that shine is proving to be just that!! I know when I was at Kirkland's garage one of the Volvo's was in the garage.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was up in South Lake Tahoe today and found some good stuff.

South Lake Tahoe Airport Oshkosh pair


----------



## Plow Chaser

A few others from around town. The big blower has me dumbfounded. It's an Oshkosh cab, but I've never see one like that with the flat face. No Oshkosh emblems to speak of. Plus it's got the Idaho Norland blower on the front which makes me think the entire rig is an Idaho Norland.


----------



## Plow Chaser

It's not a plow, but it's the great view high atop the Heavenly at Tahoe ski resort. Still plenty of snow to keep skiing on for a while.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Speaking of Kirkland, you can own some of their fleet yourself. I thought they were keeping the Louisville.

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/display.cgi?categories=2266


----------



## man4054

There selling an 05 plow truck? Already? I would keep it till it dies on the job


----------



## melldog55

Wow That International is SWeet. Why are they selling it, it looks brand new


----------



## DareDog

are they going to replace it with a Volvo Ha


----------



## rekcirb13

Hi Mike,
The Diamond Reo photos are ex-Pike trucks. The Pike had purchased a bunch of them in the late 1970's - all with the same chassis specs. Some were delivered with low sided dump bodies and some had sander bodies. Even though they were only rear wheel drives, they were big and powerful! Thanks for posting them!:salute:
Bob


----------



## oshkosh619

rekcirb13;1472758 said:


> Hi Mike,
> The Diamond Reo photos are ex-Pike trucks. The Pike had purchased a bunch of them in the late 1970's - all with the same chassis specs. Some were delivered with low sided dump bodies and some had sander bodies. Even though they were only rear wheel drives, they were big and powerful! Thanks for posting them!:salute:
> Bob


Thanks Bob... I figured you know for sure!


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;1472661 said:


> A few others from around town. The big blower has me dumbfounded. It's an Oshkosh cab, but I've never see one like that with the flat face. No Oshkosh emblems to speak of. Plus it's got the Idaho Norland blower on the front which makes me think the entire rig is an Idaho Norland.


Ryan, you're probably correct in assuming the whole rig is Idaho Norland. Alot of trucks had the "Oshkosh" style reverse-slope winshield cab in those days including Oshkosh, Duplex and others. The cabs were built by TCM (Truck Cab Manufacturer of Cincinatti, also a large builder/sub-contractor of fire truck cabs to several fire truck builders) who acted as a sub-contractor to the various truck manufacturers. It wasn't until later that Oshkosh began making their own proprietary cabs.


----------



## alcoc420

Here are a couple of Brockway plows. One is from Penfield, the other from Orleans County. If memory serves me right, I saw the Orleans County ones plowing even though they are not rigged for it in the photos. The Orleans County one has a 361 behind it.


----------



## Uncle Herb

More great stuff Alcoc, thanks so much. If you're looking for another forum to post photos like this I'm sure the guys over the Brockway Trucks Forum would love to see these photos.

http://www.brockwaytrucks.org/messageboard/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=10b1f0c298df1b01e74f1db5ef392eb9


----------



## DareDog

I know how you guys like NYS DOT

well i got some EX NYS DOT!

North of harrisville on Route 3 is the town of Pitcairn where i found these trucks outside. looked like more old nys dot inside.


----------



## DareDog

For Mercer 

















this one was in Tupper lake in parking lot.


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1472908 said:


> For Mercer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was in Tupper lake in parking lot.


Nice Ford. I wonder why they didn't have the wing on it?


----------



## DareDog

I am not sure if its even used or not its been in same spot all winter.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Appears to be nice and solid.


----------



## alcoc420

Two photos. One is an early 40s Walter F taken today on NY5 west of Fonda. The other is a second photo of a Town of Smithtown 1948 FWD with a Klauer Snogo taken in 1982. A post 2000 photo of the Snogo is on the Hankstruckpictures website.


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1472981 said:


> Appears to be nice and solid.


Ya, it looks like a nice solid truck.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Does anyone know if International is still making single axle Paystars this year? All I'm seeing is tandems +.


----------



## Bones357

We have to keep this thread going!

NYSTA trucks are some of my favorites. I took these at the Batavia shed Easter weekend:

Double wing Workstar

























S-Series


----------



## Bones357

A couple Workstars, one right-side wing (has the new style strobe light) and one left-side
















Note the Buffalo Sabres flag in the rear window.Thumbs Up










I really like the way NYSTA has the spreaders set up with the spoilers and directional arrows.


----------



## Bones357

Finally, a Sterling

















I was a little bummed that I missed one. There was a Sterling set up for liquid de-icing at the Batavia shed in the past, but it wasn't there on the day I visited.


----------



## PlowboyVT

VTRANS Rt17 Gap yesterday


----------



## Bones357

> =Bones357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way NYSTA has the spreaders set up with the spoilers and directional arrows.


Can anyone tell me who makes the directional arrow panels on the NYSTA trucks? It looks like "D.E.C.", but a google search is turning up nothing.


----------



## Kuzanut

What does the spoiler do on the thruway rigs? Its not like they need down pressure with all that salt in the back...


----------



## Jelinek61

The spoiler catches air forces it down to get the salt being spread to hit the ground faster so it doesn't hit cars that are following behind the truck as much.


----------



## alcoc420

A while ago somebody asked if Suffolk County (NY) had any FWDs. Here are two photos of an FWD RB I took in the late 80s in Yaphank. I remember reading the public notice for bidding; it said that the trade-ins were Oshkoshes or Walters. I can't remember.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great shots Alcoc!! I shot that same Walter on the side of the road outside of Fonda too!

Here's a few from the west. El Dorado County DOT.


----------



## alcoc420

Bones 357, excellent shots. I took the Batavia exit on Friday around 5PM and did not notice an IH SF2500. Plowchaser, thanks! I took a shot of that Walter a couple of years ago, but I could not find it last week. My recall is that the truck was oriented 90 degrees to the south then. The truck has Town of Mohawk lettering on door. After dropping kids off at colleges my wife wanted to stop by Fonda, so I took another few photos.


----------



## alcoc420

Plow Chaser: Thanks for the photos. I have not been out west except Washington and norther California. The dump bodies seem to be mounted a few inches closer to the tires than what I see here.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Camillus


----------



## alcoc420

One of my favorites. A 1958 FWD 285. Had a Good Roads one-way plow and a Frink HD-42 tailgate spreader. Looked like a beast, but had a GVW of only 28,000 lb. 10.00x20 tires. 5-7yard dump. The snow tires and 8-spoke wheels made it look tough. In the last years, the highway department used it in the Summer for dust control on reconstruction projects. Hence, the tank.


----------



## alcoc420

An older photo (1975) of the last FWD I posted. It shows the original fenders.


----------



## Dan85

I went out of town for work this week and this was all I managed to catch! Chautauqua County Kenworth, I believe.

Calendar is coming along, just been super busy with work.


----------



## Ford-101

Dan85;1473521 said:


> I went out of town for work this week and this was all I managed to catch! Chautauqua County Kenworth, I believe.
> 
> Calendar is coming along, just been super busy with work.


10-4 that is one of the chautauqua county landfill trucks , they bought 2 tractors and one roll off.. for some reason they stayed orange and the hwy trucks went to yellow ... that pix was taken in cassadaga on route 60 across the road from sure fine store


----------



## Dan85

Ford-101;1473681 said:


> 10-4 that is one of the chautauqua county landfill trucks , they bought 2 tractors and one roll off.. for some reason they stayed orange and the hwy trucks went to yellow ... that pix was taken in cassadaga on route 60 across the road from sure fine store


You got it! I think that I saw the other one too.

I passed two trucks from Perry coming out of the sand pit, but I couldn't get a decent shot.


----------



## vplow

DareDog;1472908 said:


> For Mercer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was in Tupper lake in parking lot.


The Tupper lake parking lot truck was the Town of Tupper Lake's.


----------



## vplow

Winter Land Man;1473040 said:


> Does anyone know if International is still making single axle Paystars this year? All I'm seeing is tandems +.


Didn't they stop making Paystars about 2 years ago? Or did they only drop the 4x4 and 6x6 configurations for some reason? Everybody is getting Western Stars and Macks now due to the discontinuance of the Paystar, so I didn't think any were being made. But maybe it's just the AWDs for plow service that were dropped- although I haven't seen any brand new tandems in a long time either (and as for your question about single-axles, I've only ever seen a handful of 2wd s/a Paystars, and none of them are newer than the 1980s or before). Either way I couldn't believe when they did it, since with a brand new Oshkosh out of the price range for most municipalities International had a huge share of the heavy spec AWD plow service market.


----------



## matteo30

vplow;1473710 said:


> Didn't they stop making Paystars about 2 years ago? Or did they only drop the 4x4 and 6x6 configurations for some reason? Everybody is getting Western Stars and Macks now due to the discontinuance of the Paystar, so I didn't think any were being made. But maybe it's just the AWDs for plow service that were dropped- although I haven't seen any brand new tandems in a long time either (and as for your question about single-axles, I've only ever seen a handful of 2wd s/a Paystars, and none of them are newer than the 1980s or before). Either way I couldn't believe when they did it, since with a brand new Oshkosh out of the price range for most municipalities International had a huge share of the heavy spec AWD plow service market.


I herd the same. I herd that due to Cat using the paystar platform international was not able to make them for a few years. I herd this was the reasoning that MASS Dot got the workstars and not the paystars that they have been getting


----------



## alcoc420

An Autocar DC9964 on NY25A in Kings Park, 1978.


----------



## vplow

matteo30;1473723 said:


> I herd the same. I herd that due to Cat using the paystar platform international was not able to make them for a few years. I herd this was the reasoning that MASS Dot got the workstars and not the paystars that they have been getting


Sure enough, Cat is marketing a heavy duty on-road truck, the CT660:

http://www.cat.com/truck

I have yet to see one or hear of anyone getting one, however. Kinda makes you wonder how much CAT must've paid International to offset the sales lost to WS, MAck, etc., or whether this is a lose-lose situation with International losing a lot of potential sales and Cat not making many either? I don't know, other than the towns I'm familar with were regularly getting Paystar 4x4s and a few tandems, and now those sales are going to other manufacturers and I've yet to see a 4x4 CAT with a plow and wing- or an on-road CAT at all, for that matter!


----------



## LunchBox

alcoc420;1473843 said:


> An Autocar DC9964 on NY25A in Kings Park, 1978.


Love it! Thumbs Up


----------



## psvdotcom

*RIDOT Trucks*



Bones357;1433773 said:


> Lots of cool pictures there! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I wish they had some photos with the plows mounted, though.


Sorry,
We visited all the RIDOT facilities in the same week, but the only time we could was in the summer. One of the Divisions Just got a new building (I, myself, just visited the new building a few days back), and they have invited me back in October/November to get photos of the trucks "dressed".

Keep checking back on the site... MassDOT/MassHighway Truck photos should be coming this summer!

This is what the new facility looks like:
http://egank17.netau.net/151_1900.JPG


----------



## psvdotcom

*Barrington Public Works*

Here are three trucks from my hometown... I wish I could get some more with the plows on.

Truck 8 (With Plow):









Truck 2:









Truck 1:


----------



## Dan85

Very cool variety of trucks PSV!

On a slightly unrelated note, I just got a tool locker (like on the second truck) and it is the best thing ever.


----------



## dsr

end of the season specials


----------



## dsr

no.2 nysdot essex county


----------



## alcoc420

The NYSDOT trucks are cool. Here are two from Western NY. First is one of my favorites, an FWD RB66 from the Town of Wayland. The truck dates from about 1979 the photo dates from about 1990. I used to see it often in advertisements before seeing it in person. In the 80s and 90s was usually visible from the 390, but in this photo it was in Bath. Second is a White plow truck from the Village of Sloan east of Buffalo.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Love that White, can't say I have seen many of those setup as plow trucks.


----------



## psvdotcom

*East Providence Public Works*



Uncle Herb;1474136 said:


> Love that White, can't say I have seen many of those setup as plow trucks.


Yeah... Barrington only has a few white trucks... Truck 8 (Catch Basin Truck)

Also, on a side note:

I visited the East Providence RI Public Works Yesterday... and look what they pulled out for me!









They even put it in action!


----------



## risin187

*went into the shop and never seen one here in 11 years*

The city has Always been john deere even since i was a kid so to see one of these.....

city of buffalo


----------



## Dan85

risin187;1474229 said:


> The city has Always been john deere even since i was a kid so to see one of these.....
> 
> city of buffalo


Nice! Komatsu makes a fine loader, I bet they'll enjoy it. Is it a demo unit or are you guys going switching to Komatsu?


----------



## risin187

The machine is already lettered with the city logo and has plate on. I'm gonna take another look on Monday on the inside.


----------



## Kwagman

*Saratoga Springs, NY*

















*
Wilton, NY *









*NYSDOT - Wilton, NY*


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## alcoc420

First photo is a Mack RD tandem at the College of Environmental Science and Forestry campus at Warrensburg. My family stopped there to picnic on the way back from Tupper Lake around 2002. Second is an Autocar owned by the Town of Alabama (Genesee County, north of the Thruway); photo taken c1990.


----------



## Uncle Herb

The tires on that Mack are wiiiiiiiide.

Interesting setup on this one.


----------



## Dan85

http://www.wgrz.com/video/default.aspx?bctid=1577442297001&odyssey=mod|tvideo|article

Lots of WNY highway departments on the video

Chataqua County
Jamestown
Erie County
City of Buffalo


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1474560 said:


> http://www.wgrz.com/video/default.aspx?bctid=1577442297001&odyssey=mod|tvideo|article
> 
> Lots of WNY highway departments on the video
> 
> Chataqua County
> Jamestown
> Erie County
> City of Buffalo


Here's some PennDOT video from the local news: http://yourerie.com/fulltext?nxd_id=228882

And more PennDOT and Erie Streets Dept.:http://www.erietvnews.com/story/17653708/road-crews-prepping-for-possible-snow

The second video is the better one.


----------



## MassHighway23

How much snow dd you get?


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1474635 said:


> How much snow dd you get?


In the city (Erie) we got none. It's been almost all rain, with a few short bursts of very wet snow that melts as soon as it hits the ground. South of Interstate 90 and east into western NY and central PA is where most of it has fallen.


----------



## alcoc420

Uncle Herb, I noticed the wide front tires, too. NYSDOT tended to use 11x22 tires, but these look like 14x20. Re the WGRZ news, note the IH Fleetstar in looking good in the Erie County DPW yard. Here are two photos I took at a FWD dealer in Monroe, NY. In the 1980s and 90s I would stop at the BK across the street as often as I could on my trips across NY.


----------



## granitefan713

Great photos guys!!

Here's a big beefy International WorkStar tri-axle for PennDOT.









I can't remember if I posted this, but here's a new Mack Pinnacle for PennDOT.









Also, I saw the Cat CT660 mentioned a few pages back. Now these aren't plow trucks, but they'll give you the idea for those who haven't seen one.


----------



## vplow

alcoc420;1474327 said:


> First photo is a Mack RD tandem at the College of Environmental Science and Forestry campus at Warrensburg. My family stopped there to picnic on the way back from Tupper Lake around 2002. Second is an Autocar owned by the Town of Alabama (Genesee County, north of the Thruway); photo taken c1990.


Great pics Alcoc420, thanks for adding! Post some more from the FWD dealer too!! Lots of trucks I've heard about but never saw came from there.

On the NYSDOT Mack, that is an awesome truck- finally confirmation and a photo that NYSDOT did have these as tandems! re: the tires, given that the photo is at the forestry school and the truck has been made over into a self-loader log truck, I wonder if they changed to the flotation tires for muddy logging use or if they were original to the truck? I could certainly see them switching to a wider front tire after the front end of the truck dropped up to the axle into a mud pit a few times.


----------



## lfc387

The old NYSDOT 10 wheel mack is a 1975. They had one in my yard when I started. It was around until 1990 and got sold off. It was a dog. It had the same motor as a 6 wheeler. Those are original size front tires.


----------



## alcoc420

Not sure if I have more from Monroe. I will look. Meanwhile, in the Summer of 2011, here is a Town of Smithtown Mack Granite released for service only an hour before the photo.


----------



## Len90

Great to see such great stuff popping up in here as we head into the "off" season. Keep it up as it makes me crave next Winter that much more! 

As for the calendar, it is pretty much complete. I got the calendar into an easy to print pdf and have sent it out to Ryan and Dan. It looked amazing and I hope everyone will enjoy it as much as we enjoyed working on it and putting it all together. Dan should be posting something about this soon...


----------



## alcoc420

So far I found another pic from the FWD dealer in Monroe. I think the dealership's name had "King" in it. This is an FWD from around 1950. I forgot the photo date, but it is probably from the early 90s.


----------



## Ford-101

Here is a few pictures from yesterday ... I was out plowing the dirt roads with our grader and had a bit of a miss hap. I was going up a steep hill when it just quit. I tried putting it in neutral and restarting it but it wouldn't fire.. I lost all my hydro and my brakes I tried keeping it strait down the hill but didn't work end up going threw the ditch hit 3 trees tires went up the tree rap up into the air landing on its side.. I spent all day at the hospital I'm ok nothing broke just badly beat up


----------



## MassHighway23

Ford-101;1474864 said:


> Here is a few pictures from yesterday ... I was out plowing the dirt roads with our grader and had a bit of a miss hap. I was going up a steep hill when it just quit. I tried putting it in neutral and restarting it but it wouldn't fire.. I lost all my hydro and my brakes I tried keeping it strait down the hill but didn't work end up going threw the ditch hit 3 trees tires went up the tree rap up into the air landing on its side.. I spent all day at the hospital I'm ok nothing broke just badly beat up


Man, feel better!


----------



## mercer_me

I like the looks of them new CAT CT660s. I checked one out and they look like a nice truck and I really like the CAT engine.


----------



## alcoc420

Ford 101,
Glad to hear you're OK. The grader can be fixed or replaced.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Glad to hear you're OK Ford!


----------



## Ford-101

Thanks guys Im ok just bang up a bit


----------



## alcoc420

A few vintage plows. A 1971 Mack DM600, taken 1978. Second photo: 2 Autocar DC9964s, a 71 FWD PB7273, and an unknown 10-wheeler headed away. Could have been a Mack DM600, Autocar DC9964, or a late 80s Mack RD600 or Volvo/Autocar. Photo taken 1989, NY25A, Kings Park. Looks like major plowing for a 2-lane highway, but the trucks stopped in front of a diner.


----------



## MassHighway23

alcoc420;1475061 said:


> A few vintage plows. A 1971 Mack DM600, taken 1978. Second photo: 2 Autocar DC9964s, a 71 FWD PB7273, and an unknown 10-wheeler headed away. Could have been a Mack DM600, Autocar DC9964, or a late 80s Mack RD600 or Volvo/Autocar. Photo taken 1989, NY25A, Kings Park. Looks like major plowing for a 2-lane highway, but the trucks stopped in front of a diner.


Nice pictures!


----------



## mercer_me

Any updates on the calender?


----------



## Len90

mercer_me;1475101 said:


> Any updates on the calender?


Calendar is done and formatted to print like last year. Ryan and I have looked it over and printed out our copies with no issues. Just waiting on Dan right now. Everything should be good to go VERY soon.


----------



## LunchBox

yeah I'm dieing to see them. do I need any special program to print them?


----------



## Len90

LunchBox;1475110 said:


> yeah I'm dieing to see them. do I need any special program to print them?


It's a PDF so you should be fine. The hardest part is just figuring out how to reload the paper to print two sided properly.


----------



## LunchBox




----------



## iamhere

Anyone want to buy the most famous Autocar plow truck on Youtube?

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/2986801805.html

Yes that Autocar...........


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1475106 said:


> Calendar is done and formatted to print like last year. Ryan and I have looked it over and printed out our copies with no issues. Just waiting on Dan right now. Everything should be good to go VERY soon.


Sounds good I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Len90

Happy May everyone!

As we all know May 1 marks the start of a new calendar. I am happy to say that the 2012-2013 version of the plow calendar is now available. To receive a free copy, simply send an email requesting it to [email protected]. We will send you the PDF file to print at your leisure. I know Dan, Ryan, and myself have all printed it and we think it is even better than last year.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Believe the hype, this calender is amazing.


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1475374 said:


> Happy May everyone!
> 
> As we all know May 1 marks the start of a new calendar. I am happy to say that the 2012-2013 version of the plow calendar is now available. To receive a free copy, simply send an email requesting it to [email protected]. We will send you the PDF file to print at your leisure. I know Dan, Ryan, and myself have all printed it and we think it is even better than last year.


The calender looks amazing. I love it. Great job and thank you to all who was involved. Thumbs Up


----------



## alcoc420

Here is a 1979 photo of four Austin-Western graders owned by the Syracuse DPW. As I recollect an employee told my roommate (studying industrial engineering) about 625 miles of streets and 30 plows. This included 7 large FWD RB4s, all purchased at one time. I presume that included the four graders.


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb;1475397 said:


> Believe the hype, this calender is amazing.


I totally agree, and I've only seen it on my iPhone! Even the end is awesome! I can't wait to see it printed out!

Amazing job, guys! Thanks for all of your hard work on it!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Syracuse DPW should have stuck with yellow and blue combo.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I just looked at my copy of the calendar and I have to say AWESOME,AMAZING and a great work of art by all the plow chasers out there.A special thank you goes out to the calendar team ( Dan,Len and the plow KING himself Ryan ) thanks for the awesome photos, I think on the next one I will take a month for PennDOT PLOWS.


----------



## oshkosh619

I know I'm just repeating all the previous accolades, but this calender is _*OUTSTANDING!!*_ The talent of the contributors is excellent... me, it was a lucky shot that I managed pulled off.

Not enough can be said about the talents of Len Dan and Ryan for their dilligent work in sorting through the submissions, organizing them in a thoughtful and eye-catching manor and coming up with a truly professional calender layout, easily competition for those you see in book stores and online dealers. *GREAT* job guys, and many thanks from this contributor for allowing me to participate in the project.

Mike


----------



## Bones357

The calendar is VERY creative! I love the April "Dealer Fresh" page!Thumbs Up


----------



## Len90

I'll post on behalf of Dan, Ryan, and myself. Thank you everyone for the compliments. We are extremely happy that everyone really likes the calendar this year. When next winter rolls around, please do keep the calendar in the back of your minds and have your cameras handy. 

JIM SHERRY: We'll hold you to that promise


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If anyone is looking for an Oshkosh, I just found this on CL

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/2994022686.html

oshkosh truck snowfighter - $15000 (boston ma.)
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Date: 2012-05-03, 1:16PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am selling an oshkosh truck automatic with 1500 original miles. Comes with 11 foot power angle plow. It has a 3306 cat motor. My contact number is 617-594-6628.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len90;1475546 said:


> I'll post on behalf of Dan, Ryan, and myself. Thank you everyone for the compliments. We are extremely happy that everyone really likes the calendar this year. When next winter rolls around, please do keep the calendar in the back of your minds and have your cameras handy.
> 
> JIM SHERRY: We'll hold you to that promise


I second that Len. Great as always working with 2 great guys on this calendar. I'll gladly do this every year!

And to the forum, just because spring and summer are here, doesn't mean you can't start the photo hunt for next year's calendar!


----------



## alcoc420

Here is what I think was a nice looking truck, a 1978 FWD CB441217. It had a 12,000lb front axle, and a 17,000lb rear. Kind of light duty by today's standards. It had a GM DD 6V53 diesel. My memory says the 6V53 had a louder bark than the 71-series engines. The tires were 10.00x20.


----------



## jmbones

vplow;1473874 said:


> Sure enough, Cat is marketing a heavy duty on-road truck, the CT660:
> 
> http://www.cat.com/truck
> 
> I have yet to see one or hear of anyone getting one, however. Kinda makes you wonder how much CAT must've paid International to offset the sales lost to WS, MAck, etc., or whether this is a lose-lose situation with International losing a lot of potential sales and Cat not making many either? I don't know, other than the towns I'm familar with were regularly getting Paystar 4x4s and a few tandems, and now those sales are going to other manufacturers and I've yet to see a 4x4 CAT with a plow and wing- or an on-road CAT at all, for that matter!


I know this isn't equipped with a plow but here is a real CAT CT660 at a local CAT shop:


----------



## jmbones

More...


----------



## jmbones

Last one..


----------



## rekcirb13

oshkosh619;1475423 said:


> I know I'm just repeating all the previous accolades, but this calender is _*OUTSTANDING!!*_ The talent of the contributors is excellent... me, it was a lucky shot that I managed pulled off.
> 
> Not enough can be said about the talents of Len Dan and Ryan for their dilligent work in sorting through the submissions, organizing them in a thoughtful and eye-catching manor and coming up with a truly professional calender layout, easily competition for those you see in book stores and online dealers. *GREAT* job guys, and many thanks from this contributor for allowing me to participate in the project.
> 
> Mike


To all who have helped put this calender together and contributed photos to it, a big "Job well done"! 
Bob


----------



## Dan85

Glad you guys are happy with the calendar. It's definitely a lot of work. Thankfully I had some great help. We may not have always agreed with each other, but I suppose that's part of the creative process! Big thanks to Len for doing the finishing touches with the photos and putting together the final product.

I hope that no one is too upset that we changed the format around. We're still very new to this, but my ultimate goal was to get as many people published as possible - so that's why we put multiple submissions in one month. Also, we were able to include a wider range of trucks, like the ones without plows or plow trucks at the dealer that didn't have any decals - so keep that in mind the next time you're around the dealer!

Anyways, here's a dealer find from Peterbilt.


----------



## t800

*Calenar And the CAT truck*

Great Job Again On the Calendar Dan! Thanks so much! As for the previous post about the new CAT trucks, Henderson has built at least 2 plow trucks that I know of on the CAT 660 chassis. I'll try and get some pics from my friends at Henderson and post them soon!
Thanks Again, Paul.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Dan85;1475762 said:


> Glad you guys are happy with the calendar. It's definitely a lot of work. Thankfully I had some great help. We may not have always agreed with each other, but I suppose that's part of the creative process! Big thanks to Len for doing the finishing touches with the photos and putting together the final product.
> 
> I hope that no one is too upset that we changed the format around. We're still very new to this, but my ultimate goal was to get as many people published as possible - so that's why we put multiple submissions in one month. Also, we were able to include a wider range of trucks, like the ones without plows or plow trucks at the dealer that didn't have any decals - so keep that in mind the next time you're around the dealer!
> 
> Anyways, here's a dealer find from Peterbilt.


That Peterbilt is bad a**! wesport


----------



## granitefan713

Wow I can't belive CBI put a Cat truck in Schuylkill, and an a really sharp one to boot!! Thanks for sharing the pics!!

Here are a few new PennDOT WorkStars.

Three tandems waiting for their turn at the paver.









A new tri-axle in for service (big surprise).


----------



## Uncle Herb

The SD virus spreads....Onondaga County DOT


----------



## Plow Chaser

At least the SD is better looking than the CAT truck. When those CAT dumps start getting plows, I'm getting out of this whole thing!!


----------



## mercer_me

The thing I like about the new CAT trucks is they have CAT engines in them.


----------



## dzlbudman

Its not a True CAT engine... They teamed with International to beat the system. If you notice there are several things that came off the International chassis. Also the "CAT" engine is only the C-15 block all the rest came off the MaxForce...


----------



## Greenmtboy

mercer_me;1475930 said:


> The thing I like about the new CAT trucks is they have CAT engines in them.


I don't believe it is, I believe its an International with a little help from Cat.


----------



## Dan85

International, you say?

City of Jamestown International


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1475914 said:


> At least the SD is better looking than the CAT truck. When those CAT dumps start getting plows, I'm getting out of this whole thing!!


Probably won't be too long before I see one plowing as a NJDOT contractor. Seems like we have everything. Scania, Mack, Freightliner, Kenworth, Peterbilt, Western Star, International, etc. I don't mind the SD that much, but it is definitely not my favorite thing to see set-up for winter.

Granitefan: next winter I really would like to pictures of that triaxle plowing. Could make a killer cover shot


----------



## Plow Chaser

One by one, they go. This is a piece of history here...

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000083630


----------



## iamhere

I can't believe Watertown is selling their Walter.


----------



## mercer_me

Greenmtboy;1475933 said:


> I don't believe it is, I believe its an International with a little help from Cat.


I checked one out and it had a CAT in it. Unless they painted an International yellow and put CAT stickers on it.


----------



## tailboardtech

the cat trucks Potts and Callahan just bought 2 of them a dump and a straight truck there the only 2 alban cat has sold so far in my area. also with the maxxforce international engines if you look behind the injector pump there is the cat logo stamped into the block :whistling:


----------



## snow

Town of Wallingford,CT Mack RD 6 wheeler dump


----------



## cat320

snow;1476029 said:


> Town of Wallingford,CT Mack RD 6 wheeler dump


nice , trucks they have there that a stick or auto


----------



## snow

I'd assume the RD is auto as the other dpw trucks i heard driving by were also


----------



## dzlbudman

What I said was the CAT engine is a CAT block, the rest of the engine is MaxForce. So obviously the block will say CAT.. Not trying to be a smartass.. Love this thread!


----------



## lakeeffect

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/3006077982.html

Mack 4x4 for sale


----------



## alcoc420

These are photos are of a couple of trucks I saw last week in Georgetown, NY( an hour or so southeast of Syracuse). I am not sure if they are from a Town or County department. The International looked quite new.


----------



## LunchBox

Okay so whose going to the ATHS truck show in a couple weeks in Springfield, MA?


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## Dan85

I'm planning on driving in for Saturday as well.


----------



## LunchBox

I'm planning on saturday also. I have no clue what you guys look like but I hope to run into you guys and put a face behind the camera.


----------



## Plow Chaser

LunchBox;1476403 said:


> I'm planning on saturday also. I have no clue what you guys look like but I hope to run into you guys and put a face behind the camera.


We should plant a Plowsite meetup spot at a certain time. It would be great to meet up.


----------



## RIDOT87

*Been a while!*

Hey guys haven't posted in a while! Been so busy with sweeping and cutting grass...it's just crazy. Anyways here are some pics of our equipment at our Career Day.


----------



## alcoc420

RIDOT: cool trucks.
Here are 2 oldies from NY. First is an Oshkosh at Syracuse University taken in 1979. Second is a Walter taken in parking lot in the late 90s. I am not sure if it was on Erie Blvd in Syracuse or Transit in Lockport. If anybody knows I would appreciate knowing. Thanks.


----------



## alcoc420

On that Oshkosh photo, I seem to recall I took on the day it went to 21 below, but looking at the pavement it looks like the salt was working. I did not think salt would work that cold, and I doubt they used Calcium Chloride back then. Also, Syracuse had two Oshkoshes; I don't know what they have today.


----------



## crazykyle24

you guys got some interior pics of some double wingers or single wingers??


----------



## Uncle Herb

That tree logo on the side of the 2nd Oshkosh seems familiar....


----------



## LunchBox

RIDOT87;1476448 said:


> Hey guys haven't posted in a while! Been so busy with sweeping and cutting grass...it's just crazy. Anyways here are some pics of our equipment at our Career Day.


I still remember the career Day I went to. i ran the crane operator simulator and loved it. Now I'm a Local 4 Operator


----------



## Kuzanut

alcoc420;1476451 said:


> On that Oshkosh photo, I seem to recall I took on the day it went to 21 below, but looking at the pavement it looks like the salt was working. I did not think salt would work that cold, and I doubt they used Calcium Chloride back then. Also, Syracuse had two Oshkoshes; I don't know what they have today.


Did you take that on South Campus? When I graduated in 2008 they had 2 single axle sterling's, and 3 old worn out single axle Internationals along with a large fleet of pickups.


----------



## alcoc420

Kuzanut, The photo was taken at Skytop. SU did not have any other heavy plows as of 1980. Just 2 orange Oshkoshes, 1 old, probably from the late 40s; 1 a little bigger and newer, probably late 50s - early 60s, but no reverse windshield. Other plows were small vehicles, like IH Scouts. I am not sure if they were actually Scouts, but they were that size.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Classic styling.


----------



## Plow Chaser

The S series were so great. The new trucks don't look even half as tough.


----------



## Len90

RIDOT: I would really like to see some great snow shots of that Granite and something of that Mack RD double winger fully dressed up.


----------



## RIDOT87

I'll see what I can do once the plows and sanders go back on in November


----------



## alcoc420

A little oldie. The first photo shows what I think is an ex- NYSDOT (or NYSDPW depending on how old the photo is) 1948 FWD SU in NYS colors in the Smithtown Highway Dept yard. Apparently it was bought used in the 1960s. Note in the back right a 1948 FWD with a Klauer Snogo. I don't know where they bought that from, but a picture of it in orange paint can be found in the hankstruckpictures website. I copied the photo from the Highway Department's photo collection in the late 80s.
The second photo shows the FWD SU in 1975 ready for auction as junk.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Jackson County, Michigan. The crew was ditching along the road so I stopped in a snapped a pic


----------



## RIDOT87

Len90 here ya go!

http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/xKzzd_baURE&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## Len90

RIDOT87;1476791 said:


> Len90 here ya go!
> 
> http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/xKzzd_baURE&hl=en&fs=1


That will work for the summer  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bones357

From yesterday at a local repair shop:

NYSDOT International 7600


----------



## LunchBox

FWD 









I learned today that FWD made the chassis for Grove Cranes in the seventies. This crane is a 71 one of the early hydraulic cranes


----------



## alcoc420

Re the IH 7600: impressive truck and photo.


----------



## Uncle Herb

LunchBox;1476962 said:


> FWD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned today that FWD made the chassis for Grove Cranes in the seventies. This crane is a 71 one of the early hydraulic cranes


Interesting. I like the Paystar hiding on the hill behind the Grove.


----------



## LunchBox

Uncle Herb;1476978 said:


> Interesting. I like the Paystar hiding on the hill behind the Grove.


Ah you noticed! Thats my friend who also owns these two rigs:



















I'll have to get some shots of his double wing RM, his Walter, and the Paystar within the next few weeks.


----------



## Bones357

alcoc420;1476971 said:


> Re the IH 7600: impressive truck and photo.


Thank you!


----------



## Bones357

IC-Smoke;1476767 said:


> Jackson County, Michigan. The crew was ditching along the road so I stopped in a snapped a pic


I'm not a super fan of Peterbilts as plow trucks, but that's a damned nice truck.


----------



## alcoc420

Two video captures from around 1990. They are of two Walters owned by the Town of Southold on the east end of Long Island. The video has the sound of the Waukesha engine on one. It's not something I have heard often. The other was a diesel, definitely a GM Detroit Diesel.


----------



## snow

Here are a few random shots


----------



## Dan85

Now that's what I call an equipment yard!! Great shots guys!


----------



## vplow

snow;1477032 said:


> Here are a few random shots


some cool stuff there- where is it?


----------



## vplow

alcoc420;1476629 said:


> A little oldie. The first photo shows what I think is an ex- NYSDOT (or NYSDPW depending on how old the photo is) 1948 FWD SU in NYS colors in the Smithtown Highway Dept yard. Apparently it was bought used in the 1960s. Note in the back right a 1948 FWD with a Klauer Snogo. I don't know where they bought that from, but a picture of it in orange paint can be found in the hankstruckpictures website. I copied the photo from the Highway Department's photo collection in the late 80s.
> The second photo shows the FWD SU in 1975 ready for auction as junk.


Awesome stuff! I can't tell if the snogo is green or blue, if the cab is blue that's how some NYSDOT stuff was painted. BUt I can't tell, maybe it's just green like that pickup in back. For the '48 SU, I've never seen an NYSDOT truck painted quite like that although they did have some pretty crazy blue and yellow paint arrangements at times in the 40-70s timeframe.


----------



## Dan85

Some goodies from Kenworth of Buffalo



















Not sure why this Erie County Volvo is here, the Volvo shop is across town. Maybe they're looking into some new trucks?


----------



## LunchBox

Damn Bryan I have nO clue how you find all these places keep up the good work


----------



## snow

vplow;1477045 said:


> some cool stuff there- where is it?


I found the items in the pictures at a junk yard in NJ


----------



## Plow Chaser

The ATHS National Convention is soon upon us. I know a few of us will be there and possibly more. I think it would be great to do a meetup and put some faces with the names we've been communicating with over the past few years on here. I say we meet up at the vendor area, say by Dave Natale's AITM booth around 2 pm. This way we can get a lot of the truck photographing and other stuff out of the way. Or we could just PM and swap #s and meet up that way too.


----------



## Len90

snow;1477054 said:


> I found the items in the pictures at a junk yard in NJ


NJ is a big place... any more specific?


----------



## Autocar19003

*IH 7600, Lower Merion*

It has been a while guys, but that is what happens when you have a 6 month old.
I was down at the Lower Merion Yard last week and got these two IH 7600s sitting outside as part of the paving crew. They have Baker frames and Monroe Plows..
They sure do not match up to what I am use to in OPNY.
Hope all is well.
Autocar


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1477064 said:


> The ATHS National Convention is soon upon us. I know a few of us will be there and possibly more. I think it would be great to do a meetup and put some faces with the names we've been communicating with over the past few years on here. I say we meet up at the vendor area, say by Dave Natale's AITM booth around 2 pm. This way we can get a lot of the truck photographing and other stuff out of the way. Or we could just PM and swap #s and meet up that way too.


I will be there too. 

Sounds like a good place to meet up! We might have to get a Plowsite sign to hold up, kind of like the chauffeurs at the airport. What sort of booth does he have, is it scale models?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dave has the model truck booth. I only say his place because I have no clue what the fairgrounds look like and have no clue where else to meet.


----------



## Dan85

For those of you in WNY, the town of Amherst will have their annual car show/highway department open house on August 25th. Here is a link to the information: http://amherstny.iqm2.com/Citizens/...etingID=1180&MediaPosition=&ID=8657&CssClass=

Here's a town plow on Parade!


----------



## J29

*ATHS Show*

So what day(s) are people going to the show? I'm sure more are planning to go on Saturday, but I can only make Thursday. Hope to see some of you there. J.


----------



## neman

*Help with posting the video.*



alcoc420;1476998 said:


> Two video captures from around 1990. They are of two Walters owned by the Town of Southold on the east end of Long Island. The video has the sound of the Waukesha engine on one. It's not something I have heard often. The other was a diesel, definitely a GM Detroit Diesel.


I would love to hear the sound on this video.Can anyone suggest a way the video can be posted online so we can all hear it? I have no clue how to.


----------



## snow

Len90;1477065 said:


> NJ is a big place... any more specific?


Off 280 in Harrison


----------



## alcoc420

Regarding videos and sound, I spent an hour or two trying to convert vob files to mpeg for upload to Youtube, but no luck yet. Will try again later. To me, the Waukesha engine sounded a lot like a Continental. My local fire department had two 1967 Young Crusaders with Continental engines. The sound was different from typical Ford, or Chevy gas engines, or International V-8s.


----------



## J29

*ATHS Show*

Spent all day Thursday at the ATHS Show in West Springfield. A lot of trucks, not many set up for plowing though, but the few that were there made it worth the trip up. The money some of these guys put into their rigs is amazing! If anyone gets up there, enjoy! Any day you get to stand next to a walter is a good day! J.


----------



## Dan85

I'm sure there will be tons more photos from the show, but here's one from today. It rained all day and I left early, so hopefully some of you guys who went earlier/stuck around later will have some better photos. I know Plow Chaser has some AWESOME photos that will make our Oswego trip look like a joke!


----------



## Uncle Herb

I was surprised how solid the floor pan was in that truck.


----------



## snow

Some pix from the ATHS show in Springfield. Nice older Walter , the owner plows for the State of Mass with it along with one other Walter.


----------



## snow

2 Nice oshkoshes. The orange one was pulling a tag along trailer when he left the show


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1477445 said:


> Some pix from the ATHS show in Springfield. Nice older Walter , the owner plows for the State of Mass with it along with one other Walter.


This Walter thats on your Flickr page was owned by the guy with this Walter. He's a real good guy.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Hmmm, missed that Walter some how.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Sorry I missed some of you guys at the show but so glad I got to meet up with some old and new friends at it. The rain on saturday was horrendous. But still to be there was great. I'll be putting up pics soon.


----------



## snow

Good to meet you and Dan85 as well. Here are some older photos i had purchased from a vendor at the show


----------



## cat320

Second pic down the international that was taken on mystic ave in medford at Boston internation i thinck was the name back then the lot now sits with cars as a car dealer now uses the lot international is gone from that loaction after all those years.


----------



## oshkosh619

A few pics I took this morning of Sterling, MA DPW truck #7, an International 7400 equipped with a Tenco all-season dump body with driver-side spreader. They're repaving the road and the truck is stationed in front of my house. #7 is the truck currently assigned to my road during the winter months.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Schuyler's Western Star with the winter gear off. And the Town of Frankfort's Paystar collection.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Orangetown


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYC DOT runs the baddest Macks I've ever seen. They plow along with the DSNY.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1477778 said:


> Town of Orangetown


The FWD looks half naked!


----------



## Dan85

All hail the master Plow Chaser! Does Frankfurt have a dedicated plowing fleet or is this an older/winter photo?



It was good to hangout and meet everyone at the show too!


----------



## alcoc420

Neat trucks. I had to think about it, but yeah the NYCDOT Macks look sharper than the usual.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Some ATHS stuff.










This truck had a ValueLiner decal, new to me.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1477811 said:


> All hail the master Plow Chaser! Does Frankfurt have a dedicated plowing fleet or is this an older/winter photo?
> 
> It was good to hangout and meet everyone at the show too!


That's a new photo. They have about 8 trucks, for winter only!! 4 Paystars, 2 Walters, and 2 smaller IH's, just for plowing. Then they have even more that they take the plows off of and use for the summer.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More from Orangetown


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some newbies. The FL114 is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another one from the NYC DOT. 12x24 rubber on those Macks!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

OK, so it's not a plow truck, but it's the coolest concrete truck you'll ever seen. NYC ran these Crane Carriers almost exclusively in the 70s and 80s. Some companies still have them now doing work. I have seen pics of these with plow frames on them. So it is a potential plow!!


----------



## neman

Plow Chaser;1477778 said:


> Town of Orangetown


That FWD has a very short wheelbase,I would think with the distance between the steering wheels and the plow on that truck it would be a challenge turning that truck and plowing intersections!


----------



## snow

Went to an ATHS show in Florham Park,NJ today and caught this mint Ford/Snogo there.


----------



## oshkosh619

Uncle Herb;1477817 said:


> Some ATHS stuff.


Well, now I know where that Paystar I shot pics of and posted here two years ago sitting in front of a repair shop in Clinton, MA ended up..... by the way, the garage it was at when I shot it was featured on "American Pickers" a few months back in the "Knuckleheads" episode.....


----------



## RIDOT87

Hey guys....went to the Mack dealer today to pick up one of our trucks that just got refurbished...took some pics


----------



## Big Dog D

RIDOT87;1477939 said:


> Hey guys....went to the Mack dealer today to pick up one of our trucks that just got refurbished...took some pics



That's not at the Mack dealer. Those pics are taken at Quaker Service in Uxbridge right by Mickey D's. ussmileyflag


----------



## RIDOT87

Yes! Quaker Mack service center, my bad. Only my tenth time going there, should've known by now!


----------



## vplow

snow;1477534 said:


> Good to meet you and Dan85 as well. Here are some older photos i had purchased from a vendor at the show


That's some cool stuff there! Is it all State of MA? Obviously most of it is. In the one with all the Walts lined up, what's the truck over on the right? I just can't quite tell, maybe a White? The cab kinda looks like the autocar/WHite cab, but the nose is so wide...


----------



## vplow

Dan85;1477400 said:


> I'm sure there will be tons more photos from the show, but here's one from today. It rained all day and I left early, so hopefully some of you guys who went earlier/stuck around later will have some better photos. I know Plow Chaser has some AWESOME photos that will make our Oswego trip look like a joke!


That R-model 4x4 is SWEET. Did any of you guys get any more pics of it? ANyone know what the Town is ?- all I can see is "___ington".


----------



## Uncle Herb

Here is my take on the truck.




























Town of Cummington


----------



## vplow

Uncle Herb;1478119 said:


> Here is my take on the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town of Cummington


THANKS Uncle Herb!


----------



## SnoDuck

*Last snow of the year*

My son and I were returning from Erie to Waterford when it started snowing. It had been 80F just 3 days prior, it was raining in Erie but turned to snow as soon as I got south of I-90. We came up on two PennDot Mack Granites. Having worked for Mack truck on the engineering side, I was proud to see these trucks in action. You'll have to excuse the poor video quality at times (and the corny commentary). My son and I were in rare form that day to say the least.

SnoDuck


----------



## snow

Nice video SnoDuck. Heres another youtube plow video i found from Jersey


----------



## RIDOT87

Great video SnoDuck! Those Mack Granites are the best, you just can't beat them! Nice solid trucks! I work for the State of RI DOT and that's pretty much all we use besides internationals and sterlings. Mack Granite 6 wheel dumps with single plows and Granite 10 wheeler single wings and double wings!


----------



## RIDOT87

Snow, you have a great video as well! Quite the convoy they got! I thought we had a convoy with 6 trucks going across interstate 95 with 3 lanes!


----------



## Bones357

SnoDuck;1478338 said:


> My son and I were returning from Erie to Waterford when it started snowing. It had been 80F just 3 days prior, it was raining in Erie but turned to snow as soon as I got south of I-90. We came up on two PennDot Mack Granites. Having worked for Mack truck on the engineering side, I was proud to see these trucks in action. You'll have to excuse the poor video quality at times (and the corny commentary). My son and I were in rare form that day to say the least.
> 
> SnoDuck


Is that Route 97 or 19? Looks like 97.


----------



## SnoDuck

The low road... 97.. Hope that wasn't you in the explorer... No turn signals, I just about ended up in his back seat... LOL


----------



## Bones357

No, no SnoDuck. That wasn't me.…LOL!

But we do need to meet up for a plow hunt next winter. I want to get McKean Twp., Edinboro, and whatever else we can find.


----------



## RIDOT87

Got to love a double wing!


----------



## Bones357

RIDOT87;1478529 said:


> Got to love a double wing!


Sweet!

And I have to agree. The NYSTA double wingers are my favorite trucks!


----------



## alcoc420

Here are two random pics from videos. One is an Autocar taken on Colby Rd and Rt 20 in Darien Center, NY. The other is a Smithtown IH S4700 taken on Church St and Rt25A in Kings Park, NY. Both were taken in the early 90s. If I recall correctly the first S4700s were purchased in 1991.


----------



## crazy88

Here is an IDOT truck from Arlington Heights, IL
International Paystar 5000


----------



## alcoc420

Crazy88: Awesome truck; the way they should be. Excellent photo, too.


----------



## Plow Boss

Up For Auction


----------



## DareDog

I know you love NYS DOT nys dot barn in Oneida, the one on the left looks new,


----------



## DareDog




----------



## mulcahy mowing

matredsoxfan;1412274 said:


> I always drool when I go to Framingham and see there equipment. Saw this last Summer in Downtown sitting in traffic. Its a 2010 Ford F-350 Super duty with a sick service body. The thing even has lights that extend in the air for night work.


I'm currently working on the sewer improvement project in Framingham they do have some nice trucks. I have not seen a truck older than 2005 in the fleet. Very nice!


----------



## RIDOT87

Daredog: Great pics of those NY granites!


----------



## alcoc420

This is a vintage plow in the Summer: A 1968 FWD RB6-4117 owned by the Town of Smithtown, NY until 1980. It had a GVW of 48,000 lb., and a 12,000 lb. front axle. It was powered by an International RD-501 6-cylinder gas engine with 201 HP. The tires were 10.00x20 and it had a 12 foot 10-12 yard body. The plow was a Good Roads one-way (I think a model 712). Photo: 1975.


----------



## alcoc420

Note the Mobil sweeper in the background of the last photo.


----------



## Bones357

DareDog;1478851 said:


>


The combination of that dump body, liquid tanks, and the 10-wheel chassis make those NYSDOT Granites look MEAN!

The 6-wheelers are still mean looking, but not like the 10s!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Nice FWD!

Here is my contribution to next years "dealer fresh" portion of the calendar.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Uncle Herb;1479030 said:


> Nice FWD!
> 
> Here is my contribution to next years "dealer fresh" portion of the calendar.


it will break down several times before it even sees snow


----------



## Uncle Herb

It will look good on the hook.


----------



## SnoDuck

Uncle Herb;1479116 said:


> It will look good on the hook.


The older trucks with the I-313 in them (the baby blue engines) were better than the black ones (I-326)... The older I-308's had the HEUI injectors in them.. MUCH better than the G2 injectors Siemen's made for Navistar.. Must admit, when I worked on the black engines, they were the roughest running I-6 engines I have ever come across.. I've run I-5 and I-4 engines that ran smoother...

Duck!


----------



## Uncle Herb

After making diesel engines for nearly half a century you would think International would have the formula down but I guess the government demanding radical changes every five years makes life difficult.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1479030 said:


> Nice FWD!
> 
> Here is my contribution to next years "dealer fresh" portion of the calendar.


That rig is going to the Town of Kirkland. They are going to have the shiniest fleet in CNY with the Volvo's and this chromer!


----------



## snow

Found this on Donovan Equipment CO's website. Fisher headgear with Housatonic Welding snowplow


----------



## JIM SHERRY

found this old iron for sale at Municibid Auction,nice Brock.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of the Brock.


----------



## alcoc420

Here are two views of a Walter in front of the NIagara County DPW yard in Lockport. Photos from July 6, 1997.


----------



## Dan85

alcoc420;1479850 said:


> Here are two views of a Walter in front of the NIagara County DPW yard in Lockport. Photos from July 6, 1997.


It's still there, too! These photos are from a couple years ago, but every time I'm in the area, I stop by and check on it.


----------



## CityGuy

*New truck in the shop*

2012 Internatioal


----------



## Dan85

Found another Walter. I was taking a back road home one day and I spotted the Walter along with some other goodies.



















Also, I stopped into the local Cat dealer (+45 min away!) and finally got to check out some new CT 660s!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan, you should by buy the entire row. That would really jump start your collection. Nice to finally meet you today. Hope you enjoyed the CNY ATHS show!


----------



## GeoffD

Is that Milton Cat in Batavia? If it is it is one nice new building from what I have heard.


----------



## Dan85

GeoffD;1479993 said:


> Is that Milton Cat in Batavia? If it is it is one nice new building from what I have heard.


It is Milton in Batavia - huge facility! Believe it or not, there is no CAT dealer in the Buffalo/Niagara Falls region. This guy is about 45min away.



Uncle Herb;1479992 said:


> Dan, you should by buy the entire row. That would really jump start your collection. Nice to finally meet you today. Hope you enjoyed the CNY ATHS show!


Good to meet you too! I have my photos up if you're interested, I posted them over on DHS.

http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=132984


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1479968 said:


> Found another Walter. I was taking a back road home one day and I spotted the Walter along with some other goodies.


Hey Dan,

That's the same Walter I posted way back on page 317!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1283409&highlight=walter#post1283409

We drive that route every time we return to NY to visit family.


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1480023 said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> That's the same Walter I posted way back on page 317!
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1283409&highlight=walter#post1283409
> 
> We drive that route every time we return to NY to visit family.


I knew you were in and out of the area and I had wondered if you ever saw that guy. Well, the good news is that it is still there!


----------



## snow

Here are a few plow trucks in the W. L French snow removal fleet.


----------



## cat320

snow;1480071 said:


> Here are a few plow trucks in the W. L French snow removal fleet.


when did you go to frenches yard? he's in belmont i think


----------



## Banksy

I've always liked French's trucks. I remember them well from growing up in Mass.


----------



## snow

cat320;1480074 said:


> when did you go to frenches yard? he's in belmont i think


I went there sunday. Hes on the Chelmsford line i believe. Flett is in Belmont


----------



## cat320

snow;1480124 said:


> I went there sunday. Hes on the Chelmsford line i believe. Flett is in Belmont


your right i got the two mixed up i know where they are now a friend of mine used to work right around the corner from them. hey you came up this far and didn't even stop in and say hi?


----------



## snow

cat320;1480129 said:


> your right i got the two mixed up i know where they are now a friend of mine used to work right around the corner from them. hey you came up this far and didn't even stop in and say hi?


Yup. I'll be up that way soon for the show at Worcester Sand & Gravel and at Hudson Elks Lodge.


----------



## kbc360

New CT DOT International


----------



## kbc360

Same one (crappy cell pic)


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1480134 said:


> Yup. I'll be up that way soon for the show at Worcester Sand & Gravel and at Hudson Elks Lodge.


I was thinking the same thing. My yard is right off Treble Cove road. I would have shown you my buddies walter and oshkoshes


----------



## snow

LunchBox;1480306 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. My yard is right off Treble Cove road. I would have shown you my buddies walter and oshkoshes


Like i said i'll be at both upcoming shows if you guys want to meet up. I'll have some photo albums with me as well


----------



## 2004F550

Nice pic KBC, you don't see many new one ways from CT DOT these days. Those new bodies do look smaller.


----------



## fireside

2004F550;1480357 said:


> Nice pic KBC, you don't see many new one ways from CT DOT these days. Those new bodies do look smaller.


They bought 12 new oneway plows with this years new trucks. If you watched closely last year each road team had one in the convoy. our new town truck is a state bid just yellow the body is 4" smaller than are other truck from 2 years ago. body capacity is the same as the older models


----------



## Dan85

snow;1480330 said:


> Like i said i'll be at both upcoming shows if you guys want to meet up. I'll have some photo albums with me as well


Any info/websites for these shows? Seems like you guys have pretty good shows out that way.

I passed this guy s a few times this year. Finally stopped and snapped a pic. Nothing too exciting..


----------



## alcoc420

I went to the ATHS Long Island Chapter truck show today. Very interesting, but not much in plows. However, the photos show a Town of Southold Oshkosh with 14x20 tires and what looks like a 5-7 yard body. I haven't seen an Oshkosh with a cab like that: reverse slope, split window. Center scraper, No wing plow. Is it possible to have a center scraper and a wing? Decals from Erickson truck sales. The truck has official plates, but I don't know the year.


----------



## Dan85

Wow, that truck is aptly named! Nice Find!

Here's some stuff from the local KW dealer


----------



## Autocar19003

*Very Exciting*

Dan
I believe that is 1978 Ford 9000 with a 13 speed Road Ranger that use to belong to the Village of Orchard Park. They got rid of it in 1993 and I always wondered where it went.
Where did you see it? Do you have any more pics?
Let me know.
I think I have a pic of it from the '80s
Autocar



Dan85;1480417 said:


> Any info/websites for these shows? Seems like you guys have pretty good shows out that way.
> 
> I passed this guy s a few times this year. Finally stopped and snapped a pic. Nothing too exciting..


----------



## Dan85

Autocar19003;1480567 said:


> Dan
> I believe that is 1978 Ford 9000 with a 13 speed Road Ranger that use to belong to the Village of Orchard Park. They got rid of it in 1993 and I always wondered where it went.
> Where did you see it? Do you have any more pics?
> Let me know.
> I think I have a pic of it from the '80s
> Autocar


Hey Autocar, this guy is located on route 238, near Attica, between Townline Road and County Route 45 (I think). That was the only photo I got, but next time I head out that way, I'll try and grab some more pics.


----------



## Uncle Herb

As usual Dan, stunning shots.

I went to an Alex Lyon auction this past weekend. This Ford L9000 with Cummins NTC-315 was in poor shape, missing the back of the drivers seat and the cab liner was falling down.










This City of Buffalo Volvo was also there in a tad better condition.










Check out the video of the cab and the awesome low pressure warning it has.


----------



## Bones357

City of Erie Workstar at dusk:


----------



## alcoc420

Erie's IH Workstar looks sharp. I think it will be a classic. It has taken me time to get used to IH's retro look. I really liked the S series. Here is an older IH that now might be considered a classic truck for use in snow removal. It is a Village of Medina (NY) Fleetstar (I don't think it was a Loadstar) from about 1976. The trucks were dark olive green. It was a diesel in an era when most municipal trucks were still gas. I had saved the picture from a local newspaper, the Medina Journal-Register published between 1978 and 82.


----------



## alcoc420

Just a follow up. The green was close to what NY State Parks uses today. Also, sorry about the lack of date of the photo; I did not cut the newspaper as well as I should have.


----------



## vplow

alcoc420;1480495 said:


> I went to the ATHS Long Island Chapter truck show today. Very interesting, but not much in plows. However, the photos show a Town of Southold Oshkosh with 14x20 tires and what looks like a 5-7 yard body. I haven't seen an Oshkosh with a cab like that: reverse slope, split window. Center scraper, No wing plow. Is it possible to have a center scraper and a wing? Decals from Erickson truck sales. The truck has official plates, but I don't know the year.


These are Oshkosh factory frame-up refurbs done for the military (ca. 1980s I'm guessing?) of older (ca. 1950s +/-) military W or WT-series units. The only year you will find on the plate now is that of the rebuild, which is probably 20-30 years more recent than the age of the original truck. THey are interesting because the windhshield and hood/radiator do not match anything else in standard Oshkosh production that I am aware of. Not sure why they didn't use the standard P-series cab with the 1-piece winshild, or why the radiatpr shell comes up to a peak like that, rather than being the same as what they were using on current production at the time of the rebuild.

And yes, it's very possible to have both a wing and a center scraper. However, the majority of the miltary units did not have wings since they were primarily airfield units with rollover plows (which you can tell this one had because of the front lift cylinder and cable arrangement- hard to tell if they still use the rollover plow on it or do like many places with these former military machines do and just use the cylinder to raise and lower a standard 1-way or V). Many if not most had scrapers. Some did have single or even double wings though.


----------



## vplow

alcoc420;1480848 said:


> Erie's IH Workstar looks sharp. I think it will be a classic. It has taken me time to get used to IH's retro look. I really liked the S series. Here is an older IH that now might be considered a classic truck for use in snow removal. It is a Village of Medina (NY) Fleetstar (I don't think it was a Loadstar) from about 1976. The trucks were dark olive green. It was a diesel in an era when most municipal trucks were still gas. I had saved the picture from a local newspaper, the Medina Journal-Register published between 1978 and 82.


Thanks for posting, always cool to see the old school trucks, especially in action. Yes, that is a Fleetstar.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1480705 said:


> This City of Buffalo Volvo was also there in a tad better condition.


This guy is making his way back to Buffalo! (sort of) I saw it on a deck over sitting at the west bound Clarence thruway rest stop this morning. I wasn't quick enough to snap a photo though.

Oh yeah, and how about this guy? Anyone like 4wd Macks?


----------



## CityGuy

*New Truck*

2012 International


----------



## snow

Where is that Mack located? Sick looking truck


----------



## Dan85

I struck some Erie county GOLD (and green) today! More to come...


----------



## Dan85

Few more..


----------



## Dan85




----------



## Plow Chaser

Whoa!! Erie County gold it is!! Glad to see a few oldies left there!


----------



## DareDog

Those 4x4 Trucks are HUGE!!!!


----------



## mercer_me

I just got my Class A CDL this Summer. I think if I don't have a job this Winter I will be plowing roads for my uncle. If I do I will be driving one of his single axle Internationals, like the one in this picture.


----------



## Dan85

Also, I found even MORE Erie county trucks today. But I don't want to totally flood the thread...



mercer_me;1481143 said:


> I just got my Class A CDL this Summer.


Congrats! I got my class A permit in March and I've been getting a little drive time here and there. I need to sign up for my road test though. All our main trucks are Allison autos, so I've got it easy! lol


----------



## Dan85

Suddenly, I'm ok with Erie County getting rid of a few older units in order to update their fleet...


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1481153 said:


> Congrats! I got my class A permit in March and I've been getting a little drive time here and there. I need to sign up for my road test though. All our main trucks are Allison autos, so I've got it easy! lol


Thanks. I used a Volvo with a 300HP Cummins and a 10 speed Eaton Fuller; I hauled a 40' box. Good luck with your class A!


----------



## Uncle Herb

So the truck is heading back to Buffalo, small state I suppose.


----------



## granitefan713

Great photos guys! That 4x4 GU812 and the C500 are awesome!!

Here's a new WorkStar, destined for the Town of Clarkstown, NY.


----------



## oshkosh619

Those Autocar and Oshkosh pics look pretty calender-worthy to me Dan!


----------



## Len90

It's been unusually hot this summer and I have been seeing the Monmouth County tandem dump fleet like crazy. I never realized how many big bad trucks they actually had. They even have a Paystar to pull their lowboy.

Up first a Workstar roll-off:









Smaller roll-off: carries a liquid pretreatment tank in the winter.









Tandem dumps Thiele bodies and gledhill plow mounts.


----------



## Len90

Older International Tandems with Gledhill patrol right side wings. First time I have ever seen these without wings as I have only seen them before in the winter.


----------



## Len90

Last set of the night... just some more of the wing tandems.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I want this!

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000085709


----------



## Autocar19003

*Gold (no green)*



Dan85;1481117 said:


> I struck some Erie county GOLD (and green) today! More to come...


Great Pics Dan.
Looks like you got to the Hamburg Shop.
You got to shoot up to Ellicott Garage, it is at the Orchard Park/East Aurora Line. They have the Grinch and a '77 Oshkosh (495). I posted them a couple of years ago. 
Tell Tony Scolice that "Pumps" said Hi.

It is sad to see the forest green dump bodies and fenders go by the wayside.


----------



## Dan85

Great photos guys! Glad to come home and see so much activity! That gray workstar looks pretty sweet, I haven't seen any in that color.



Autocar19003;1481366 said:


> Great Pics Dan.
> Looks like you got to the Hamburg Shop.
> You got to shoot up to Ellicott Garage, it is at the Orchard Park/East Aurora Line. They have the Grinch and a '77 Oshkosh (495). I posted them a couple of years ago.
> Tell Tony Scolice that "Pumps" said Hi.
> 
> It is sad to see the forest green dump bodies and fenders go by the wayside.


Most of these trucks were actually at ECC and the Kenworth (and following photos) were at Hamburg. What road is the Ellicott garage on? I remember your photos from there - who could forget the Grinch?! I will make that spot my next priority! Town of Hamburg has a huge garage too, I need to visit that place.



















Slightly related; I'm working out in Rochester a lot and I have been seeing their fleet go back and forth. Can you say "Lime Green Granites"? Their fleet is incredibly sharp looking. Unfortunately, it's kept in the Fort Knox of all DPW garages; massive and behind a huge fence. Here's some of the waste handling fleet I could see from the road.


----------



## melldog55

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3691917&

Check out that 6X6 Double Winger wowwy


----------



## Plow Chaser

melldog55;1481620 said:


> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3691917&
> 
> Check out that 6X6 Double Winger wowwy


That truck, is this truck http://hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2006/sep17/town-of-minden.jpg

And I heard that the truck got zapped when the dump was raised and hit a powerline. I'm not sure of how much damage the truck got, but $50K for a truck with almost 400k miles and a fry job, I know I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## alcoc420

This is a Town of Smithtown 1962 or 65 IH RF212 on NY 347 in Hauppauge. It was scanned from a postcard produced circa 1973. The town had 2 1960s, a 62, a 65, 2 68s, and a 69. The older ones had one-way plows, and the newer ones had different bodies.


----------



## melldog55

Wow I didnt know it got zapped and yeah with 400k i wouldnt eithor. But it is a sick looking rig none the less.


----------



## DareDog

What is wrong here...

http://www.marketbook.ca/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3742285&LP=TRK


----------



## IC-Smoke

not seeing it? both trucks are in good shape? or could use a little more counterweight


----------



## DareDog

the add is for a western star, first 2 are of the western start and 2nd to are of international


----------



## Uncle Herb

Looks like someone is trying to sell two trucks with just one ad.

This one could be yours....


----------



## Dan85

Found something a little different this weekend..



















unsure who this guy was, but he was there, so I snapped anyways..


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1482005 said:


> unsure who this guy was, but he was there, so I snapped anyways..


That's a City of Erie truck.

Is that at the International dealer on Rt. 8? It's probably having warranty work done because that is one of two new Workstars Erie got just last year.


----------



## Dan85

Bones357;1482088 said:


> That's a City of Erie truck.
> 
> Is that at the International dealer on Rt. 8? It's probably having warranty work done because that is one of two new Workstars Erie got just last year.


Not entirely sure of the location; I was taking the 90 and whatever it subsequently turns into all the way into Ohio this weekend and I passed it a little north/east of Erie. There was a Peterbilt dealer across the road. Watch out, I'm invading your territory! haha


----------



## Uncle Herb

Me like much.


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1482127 said:


> Not entirely sure of the location; I was taking the 90 and whatever it subsequently turns into all the way into Ohio this weekend and I passed it a little north/east of Erie. There was a Peterbilt dealer across the road. Watch out, I'm invading your territory! haha


Yeah, that is Five Star International at I-90 and Rt. 8.

Incidentally, your photos show something interesting. I like the gray trim on the PennDOT Workstar grilles way more than the chrome on Erie's. The plastic chrome grilles just look cheap to me:



Dan85;1482005 said:


>


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb,

That Western Star is GORGEOUS!:yow!:

It has some of the longest wing plows I've ever seen!


----------



## granitefan713

Bones357;1482257 said:


> Uncle Herb,
> 
> That Western Star is GORGEOUS!:yow!:
> 
> It has some of the longest wing plows I've ever seen!


X2!!!!

And speaking of PennDOT, the shed near where I work has a brand new Western Star paint follow truck!! I need to try and get some pics.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Finally a pretty plow truck that looks like it was made for plowing and not for pulling a 53' trailer!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

A buddy just bought this, I added his quote. Its for sale!












> Got lots of cool info with it. Came with the build sheet from 1937. The stated use was for cincinnati show. Crew cab. Power steering and huge 934 cubic in Hercules moter are some of the upgrades. I also have copy of mag article with a picture of the truck and matching serial number stated in it. Pretty cool.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Very cool, that has to be rare truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

A 4 door Walter, really rare!!! Awesome that your buddy saved it.


----------



## fredlund

Hi Everyone...

Does anyone have a current idea of which truck manufacturers currently offer all wheel drive from the factory? I heard International and Kenworth for sure, but also see that freightliner seems to have it on an M2 plow package...thinking about 40-50K GVWR single axle dump truck size trucks....


----------



## Len90

fredlund;1482492 said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> Does anyone have a current idea of which truck manufacturers currently offer all wheel drive from the factory? I heard International and Kenworth for sure, but also see that freightliner seems to have it on an M2 plow package...thinking about 40-50K GVWR single axle dump truck size trucks....


M2 definitely can be a 4x4 as my power company just got a few new trucks that are all wheel drive M2s. What about Mack? I thought you can still get an all wheel drive granite.


----------



## alcoc420

This is an oldie. It shows a Galion T600 grader, an Autocar DC9964, and an FWD CB66 eastbound on NY 25 in Commack in the 1980s. It was standard practice for Smithtown to plow 3 State highways with teams of 3 plows: a grader and 2 "ten-wheelers." From 1974 to the early 90s the Town had 7 graders it used. Today it has only 3 or 4. The Town plows about three quarters of the State highways in Town, not including parkways or the Long Island Expressway.


----------



## Bones357

I love the vintage plow pics!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## alcoc420

Bones357, Thanks. I like photos from other contributors more, but I try to pitch in. This is a fun truck, an International Loadstar in a parking lot on NY 454 in Commack NY. Unfortunately the camera was almost out of film, and I missed the business end. Looks like the truck could have been originally owned by the Long Island State Parks Commission.


----------



## melldog55

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1999...4858?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item3f1a5ff0ea

Wow the Town of Utica beats there hell out of there trucks, Check out this Sterling.


----------



## Plow Chaser

melldog55;1482799 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1999...4858?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item3f1a5ff0ea
> 
> Wow the Town of Utica beats there hell out of there trucks, Check out this Sterling.


I could make a whole new threat on how Utica trashes their trucks. When I was a kid they bought a fleet of FWDs and Oshes, and they have destroyed a few of them, but the Sterlings they really killed. Drivers must get bonuses for beating up a truck!!:salute:


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1482829 said:


> I could make a whole new threat on how Utica trashes their trucks. When I was a kid they bought a fleet of FWDs and Oshes, and they have destroyed a few of them, but the Sterlings they really killed. Drivers must get bonuses for beating up a truck!!:salute:


NHDOT has Sterlings in way better shape than Utica's. My town has two Ford L8000's and two IH S2554's that are older than that Utica Sterling, and all of them are still in great condition... each year the truck frames are sanded down, primed, and painted. Same with the plows and wings, and dump bodies (if needed). That Sterling is an embarrassment.


----------



## Bones357

Much like Utica, Erie beats the hell out of their trucks, too. Look at this poor fella:










I'll have to get some pics of some of their worst trucks. There are plenty.


----------



## Dan85

Good Read...

If you're bored, check out this guy's Flikr photostream. Simply amazing!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## alcoc420

For anyone interested, here is a vintage truck: a Town of Smithtown Mack DM600 westbound on NY 25A in Kings Park, January 1977. The Town had 6 Mack DM600s that year, all purchased between 1971 and 73. They had 14 foot Hi-Way spreaders and 11.00x24 tires.


----------



## Dan85

Always interested in the vintage stuff! Great photos, I really do enjoy your posts!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1483216 said:


> Always interested in the vintage stuff! Great photos, I really do enjoy your posts!


x2! And since I have to enter more than 10 characters I'm just writing for no reason!


----------



## alcoc420

Thanks! That Mack photo reminded me that a month later, the Town sent about 8 trucks, including this one to Western NY to help clean up the Blizzard of '77. They went to Orleans County (coincidentally, the home of my future wife). They sent a few Macks, a few Ford L900s, and at least one of the two FWD Snogos. (I presume the Snogo was on a flatbed, or it went over 300 miles on the Thruway at less than 40mph. I went to college in Syracuse at the time, and I remember taking a Greyhound bus back to college, north on I-87 (the Thruway) and seeing two Macks southbound with their plows in the dump bodies. Years later the Superintendent told me he drove up with a couple of foremen in a Town station wagon doing 100 between Utica and Batavia, and foremen yelling at him to slow down. (I certainly not implying that was OK, and don't know if it was true. He was and still is a fascinating guy, and featured in Tom Brokaw's book The Greatest Generation for his experiences as a B24 bombadeer and a POW.) The Medina Journal Register had a close up photo of a Smithtown Mack or Ford door window (they are closer in appearance than you might imagine). Lastly, the Superintendent told me that one of the 10-wheelers in Albion crossed the tracks, and driver nearly died of fright because light of a Conrail locomotive was less than a hundred feet away. The snow drifts were over 15 feet high and blocked the visibility. Luckily the train was not moving.


----------



## rekcirb13

alcoc420;1483207 said:


> For anyone interested, here is a vintage truck: a Town of Smithtown Mack DM600 westbound on NY 25A in Kings Park, January 1977. The Town had 6 Mack DM600s that year, all purchased between 1971 and 73. They had 14 foot Hi-Way spreaders and 11.00x24 tires.


Now, THAT'S an impressive looking rig! Keep 'em comin'.
Bob


----------



## alcoc420

Here is an Town of Owego (NY) Clark S301 used for snow removal. Photo c2007. They also had a John Deere when I was there; the back of it is on the right.


----------



## mitchp

alcoc420;1483242 said:


> Thanks! That Mack photo reminded me that a month later, the Town sent about 8 trucks, including this one to Western NY to help clean up the Blizzard of '77. They went to Orleans County (coincidentally, the home of my future wife). They sent a few Macks, a few Ford L900s, and at least one of the two FWD Snogos. (I presume the Snogo was on a flatbed, or it went over 300 miles on the Thruway at less than 40mph. I went to college in Syracuse at the time, and I remember taking a Greyhound bus back to college, north on I-87 (the Thruway) and seeing two Macks southbound with their plows in the dump bodies. Years later the Superintendent told me he drove up with a couple of foremen in a Town station wagon doing 100 between Utica and Batavia, and foremen yelling at him to slow down. (I certainly not implying that was OK, and don't know if it was true. He was and still is a fascinating guy, and featured in Tom Brokaw's book The Greatest Generation for his experiences as a B24 bombadeer and a POW.) The Medina Journal Register had a close up photo of a Smithtown Mack or Ford door window (they are closer in appearance than you might imagine). Lastly, the Superintendent told me that one of the 10-wheelers in Albion crossed the tracks, and driver nearly died of fright because light of a Conrail locomotive was less than a hundred feet away. The snow drifts were over 15 feet high and blocked the visibility. Luckily the train was not moving.


Are there many blowers left on the island ? My buddy tells me Suffolk County DPW still has one out in the Westhampton yard.


----------



## alcoc420

I am not sure. Smithtown sold its two, a 1948 and a 1958, in about 2001. The new superintendent had previously worked for Suffolk County DPW, and sold the blowers because the town could load more trucks per hour with front end loaders.


----------



## cat320

Our towns new Freighliner it's a 2012 also has a sander for the back in the winter not sure what they are running for a plow on it .


----------



## alcoc420

Cat320: Neat looking truck. Sharp paint scheme.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Some pics from the National Brockway show this past weekend.

'76 Brockway 776


----------



## Uncle Herb

1976 Brockway N761L


----------



## Plow Chaser

Good to see the Brockway plows in full force at the show!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Winter Land Man

DareDog;1484163 said:


>


Look at that dump body!


----------



## alcoc420

I like the Brockway 700 series. Also, the Long Lake truck looks very efficient. I couldn't see if the front axle is a driving axle. Here are 2 photos I took of a Walter somewhere between Albany and Buffalo in the 1980s or 90s. I don't remember where I took them - at the Walter plant, Guilderland Center? This is similar to, but not the same as one I posted a couple of months ago. Note an airport crash truck in background.


----------



## alcoc420

Here is another view. Can anyone identify the decal on the door?


----------



## Stik208

That would be Albany County.


----------



## DareDog

Winter Land Man;1484309 said:


> Look at that dump body!


they dont really use it much in summer, main use is for plowing.


----------



## alcoc420

Thanks. Albany County would have been my best guess.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That's just awesome seeing that Albany County Walter. Seems like they had a fleet of them, then beat the crap out of them and auctioned them off not long ago. Alcoc you the best vintage photos I think I've ever seen!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

Not to get off topic but..... I found a plow on craigslist but no photo and I'm not sure what size it might be.

*Wausau Iron Works Model JRB6 *

I found the new webpage but no model that corresponds... http://www.wausau-everest.com/brands/wausau.html


----------



## alcoc420

Plow Chaser: thanks; good to hear somebody appreciates them. These are two Town of Smithtown (NY) old FWDs: a 1969 B5-2116 and a 1966 B4-4200. The '69 had a 14-foot spreader even though the wheelbase was designed for a 12-foot dump body. Note the chrome radiator shell, a luxury in those days. It did not have a driving front axle. Both trucks had IH Red Diamond 450cid 6-cylinder gas engines, and 10.00x20 tires. The GVWs: 46,000 and 30,000. The '66 had a 9-foot 4/6 yard body. The photos were taken c1979. The trucks were traded in c1980.


----------



## DareDog

Keep them coming!! Post up the pic in your avatar


----------



## Dan85

For those of you in CNY, the Woodsmen Field Days are on this weekend. They had a truck from German Flattss there and that can mean only one thing...it's bad...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oh my God!! Bad is an understatement!! Their garage is only minutes away from my grandmother's house. I revisiting German Flatts next time I"m home!


----------



## snow

Dan85;1484823 said:


> For those of you in CNY, the Woodsmen Field Days are on this weekend. They had a truck from German Flattss there and that can mean only one thing...it's bad...


Awesome shots! That truck is a monster


----------



## Dan85

Thanks guys!

If you want to see the rest of the non-plow photos, here's where I posted the rest: DHS Forum

I've got a few more for you guys for a boring Sunday, too:

Looks like a donation from the Boonville Highway Department for the county fairgrounds


----------



## RIDOT87

Wow Dan85 what a great shot of that western star! Out here in RI I've never seen a western star with a plow on it, that thing must be sweet!


----------



## alcoc420

Dare Dog asked for to see the pic for my avatar. I drew this in 1994, and colored it in a different program about 10 years later. I drew it before seeing original drawings and I haven't been motivated to make it more accurate, but it's close enough for me.


----------



## alcoc420

Two photos of Walters taken in 1981 in Amagansett (NY). One looks like a late '40s/early 50s F model. The other has four that look like they are from the early '60s to mid '70s.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan, have you been poaching in my territory again?


----------



## Dan85

RIDOT87;1485047 said:


> Wow Dan85 what a great shot of that western star! Out here in RI I've never seen a western star with a plow on it, that thing must be sweet!


Thanks! Oswego County has an entire fleet of Western Star trucks. Plow Chaser and I visited it earlier in the year; we have photos further back in the thread that shows them all. Here's a couple:
One
Two
Three



Uncle Herb;1485193 said:


> Dan, have you been poaching in my territory again?


Well, if you would keep the awesome truck population in check, I wouldn't have to drive all the way in from Buffalo! lol Have you been to Stadium or Tracey lately? Tracey is LOADED. There are 3 CT660 slinger trucks sitting in the lot. New western star or two there as well. Plus this sharp looking Freightliner










And good god, look at this BEAST



















There are a couple plows at Stadium - including a new Paystar sitting in back, a bright yellow workstar, and a 4wd work star too. Go check it out, my photos didn't come out that good. Plus they had this really neat truck - a NYSDEC tri-axle. I have never saw a NYSDEC dump before, let alone a tri-axle.










Slightly unrelated, but I'm all signed up for my Class A road test in two weeks. Wish me luck!


----------



## alcoc420

The orange Freightliner is a nice, lean-looking truck.


----------



## Plow Boss

For Auction:

http://www.usgovbid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?govals376/418/3


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1485236 said:


> Slightly unrelated, but I'm all signed up for my Class A road test in two weeks. Wish me luck!


Good luck! I'm sure you've got it. By the way, NYSDEC for this region has some crazy stuff, mostly Internationals, not sure why but they have a nice Durastar rollback. I guess they are in the towing business?


----------



## GeoffD

Dan85;1485236 said:


> Thanks! Oswego County has an entire fleet of Western Star trucks. Plow Chaser and I visited it earlier in the year; we have photos further back in the thread that shows them all. Here's a couple:
> One
> Two
> Three
> 
> Well, if you would keep the awesome truck population in check, I wouldn't have to drive all the way in from Buffalo! lol Have you been to Stadium or Tracey lately? Tracey is LOADED. There are 3 CT660 slinger trucks sitting in the lot. New western star or two there as well. Plus this sharp looking Freightliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good god, look at this BEAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple plows at Stadium - including a new Paystar sitting in back, a bright yellow workstar, and a 4wd work star too. Go check it out, my photos didn't come out that good. Plus they had this really neat truck - a NYSDEC tri-axle. I have never saw a NYSDEC dump before, let alone a tri-axle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly unrelated, but I'm all signed up for my Class A road test in two weeks. Wish me luck!


CT660s at the International Dealer? I thought they were sold at the Cat dealer?


----------



## Dan85

GeoffD;1485406 said:


> CT660s at the International Dealer? I thought they were sold at the Cat dealer?


Yes and No. The trucks are sold through CAT, however Tracey Road Equipment does all sorts of upfits.



Uncle Herb;1485404 said:


> Good luck! I'm sure you've got it. By the way, NYSDEC for this region has some crazy stuff, mostly Internationals, not sure why but they have a nice Durastar rollback. I guess they are in the towing business?


Thanks! Wow, a roll back? I'm guessing for maybe hauling one of those amphibious ATV type vehicles or something along those lines. Perhaps for towing cars out of the water, lol.


----------



## LunchBox

Good luck on your road test dan, I go this saturday.


----------



## Len90

Great shots everyone! That German Flatts granite is INSANE! I don't think I have ever seen a longer straight dump truck.

I was out on Long Island yesterday for a couple of hours and the NYSDOT surprised me. For only being on the road there a little bit I was able to get some great shots of a couple of trucks. I'll have those up in a little bit.

Best of luck Dan!


----------



## DareDog

Took this screenshot from old forge web cam,


----------



## crazy88

Illinois Department of Transportation


----------



## granitefan713

Nice shots guys! I like that 114SD plow truck. And good luck on your road test!


----------



## Dan85

Thanks for the good luck guys, test is the first week of September. I've been trying to get as much road time as possibe. In the mean time, well you know what I'm always working on..


----------



## Dan85




----------



## Dan85

They're clearly a Peterbilt shop with a few Freightliners mixed in:


----------



## Dan85

So it blew me away to see this sitting in the mechanic bay! Looks like I'm going to have to keep my eyes open for this guy when they get it finished.


----------



## DareDog

Good Luck Dan, A buddy of mine took his 2-3 months ago and passed it.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1486095 said:


> Thanks for the good luck guys, test is the first week of September. I've been trying to get as much road time as possible.


Class A or B? I got my A last month. I passed the cones on my first try but, I had to take the road test twice. It's not that hard as long as you stay calm and you get plenty of practice. Good luck!


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1486104 said:


> Good Luck Dan, A buddy of mine took his 2-3 months ago and passed it.


Thanks!



mercer_me;1486110 said:


> Class A or B? I got my A last month. I passed the cones on my first try but, I had to take the road test twice. It's not that hard as long as you stay calm and you get plenty of practice. Good luck!


Thanks, it's a class A, but with a 5th wheel restriction as I'm taking it with a dump and tag. Actually, it's hooklift truck, so I might cheat and go without a bin so I can see out my back window, lol.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1486111 said:


> Thanks, it's a class A, but with a 5th wheel restriction as I'm taking it with a dump and tag. Actually, it's hooklift truck, so I might cheat and go without a bin so I can see out my back window, lol.


Ya, I don't blame you, anything to get an advantage. Any endorsements?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Dan85;1486099 said:


> So it blew me away to see this sitting in the mechanic bay! Looks like I'm going to have to keep my eyes open for this guy when they get it finished.


Surprised it's just a patrol wing. Nice truck, though.


----------



## granitefan713

I like both the Kenworth and Pete!


----------



## Len90

Awesome job Dan! Here is all I was able to get in just a few hours on Long Island. Coming from NJ, it is always amazing to see trucks that are set-up for more than a patrol wing. NJ DOT looks like a baby fleet when compared to what the NYSDOT features.

First up is this awesome 10 wheel double wing that was sitting just inside the fence line at a yard. Looks like it just got a fresh set of tires.









Next, some single axle granites forming a rolling pushover on the LIE.


----------



## Len90

Second set is of what I am pretty sure is a 2003 International 7600 double wing. This was definitely a highlight of my trip. I would have loved to catch another S series, but I'm happy with what I got. I personally really like the front end angles I got of this truck for next year's plows on break segment in the calendar! (it's not too early to start thinking)


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan, Kenworth C-500? Serious stuff. Nice action shots Len, better grab those S-Series, they are fading fast.


----------



## Ford-101

Thanks, it's a class A, but with a 5th wheel restriction as I'm taking it with a dump and tag. Actually, it's hooklift truck, so I might cheat and go without a bin so I can see out my back window, lol.[/QUOTE]

Good look dan Thumbs Up... I just took mine today and pass ,,, word of advice check everything that comes to mind on your pre trip... check lug nutz,tires,springs,spring shackles,brakes,U bolts drive shaft, air lines ((EVEN the exhaust i didn't check it and mark me 5 point for it)) Call everything out too... when driving call out everything too wait limits,speed limits,school zones ect. oh ya make sure you shift with the clutch lol !!! I floated shifts a few times with out the using the clutch not thinking  - took 10 points for that


----------



## alcoc420

Here are two more vintage plow pics captured from video. One is a 1966 Galion T-600 taken in 1989. The other is a 1971 Galion T-600 shot in 1993. Both were owned by the Town of Smithtown (NY) and taken in Kings Park. The town used them for plowing State highways, and for moving windrows from the curbs to the centers of streets for loaders to load the snow into dump trucks. The 1966 was idling after the snow had already been moved. (Note the blade is facing the wrong way.)


----------



## Plow Chaser

With NYSDOT the first two numbers of the license plate is the year of the truck. It's definitley a 2003. Great shots Len!


----------



## Dan85

Ford-101;1486438 said:


> Good look dan Thumbs Up... I just took mine today and pass ,,, word of advice check everything that comes to mind on your pre trip... check lug nutz,tires,springs,spring shackles,brakes,U bolts drive shaft, air lines ((EVEN the exhaust i didn't check it and mark me 5 point for it)) Call everything out too... when driving call out everything too wait limits,speed limits,school zones ect. oh ya make sure you shift with the clutch lol !!! I floated shifts a few times with out the using the clutch not thinking  - took 10 points for that


Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it! Congrats on passing!


----------



## mercer_me

I have an interview with Maine DOT coming up. Hopefully I the job so I can get a lot of Maine DOT pictures for you guys.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Alcoc, we need to get those videos of yours converted and online!

Some "stuff" from LaFayette, NY.



















The Paystars were sitting outside with no boxes, not sure if they are be rehabed for winter or what.


----------



## mouth

somm;175859 said:


> a 500 ton-per-hour Melter !


I have never seen or heard of anyone using a melter, why do they use them? and what about the containmates in the snow that is now mixed with water? We used to be able to plow our snow into the ocean but now we can't cause of the contaimintes that might be in the snow like oils, gases, etc


----------



## alcoc420

I like the photos of the Amherst, NYSDOT, and Lafayette trucks. More would be good. I will talk to a co-worker and see if he can convert my videos to mpegs. Here are a couple of more modern Smithtown rigs. First is a CNG Freightliner in Nesconset. Second is a 2010 Mack Granite at the main Highway yard. I previously posted a front view. Supposedly, it can go up to 70mph in reverse. Very useful.


----------



## DareDog

alcoc420;1487266 said:


> I Second is a 2010 Mack Granite at the main Highway yard. I previously posted a front view. *Supposedly, it can go up to 70mph in reverse. Very useful.*


buddy of mine was telling me if you put in i think high range while backing up you can go faster that way.


----------



## alcoc420

Snow removal in Little Falls, NY.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Next month they'll be putting the plow frames and wings back on the trucks.wesport


----------



## Dan85

Some canal corp stuff


----------



## alcoc420

Two older Town of Smithtown prints: 1975 Autocar DC9964, and a FWD PB7273 and a 1968 FWD RB6-4117.


----------



## tonyscolese

I'll have to get a picture of the Western Star on here. We haven't plowed with ours yet (Aurora) but all wheel drive and a little extra height go along way. We have a couple old Auto-cars sitting outside on Protection in Holland...


----------



## Dan85

tonyscolese;1487725 said:


> I'll have to get a picture of the Western Star on here. We haven't plowed with ours yet (Aurora) but all wheel drive and a little extra height go along way. We have a couple old Auto-cars sitting outside on Protection in Holland...


Welcome! I would love to see that Western Star!

I've been meaning to head out that way and get some pics of the highway departments out there. I've got a ton of Erie County stuff a few pages back.


----------



## Bones357

A couple of 6-wheel NYSDOT Macks:

























The shop where these trucks were located has been working on NYSDOT trucks all summer. It's a springs/shocks/alignment shop. I have some shots of a pair of 10-wheelers, too. I will upload them soon.


----------



## Len90

Awesome shots Bones! NYSDOT has to be my favorite state DOT fleet. Nothing like a 6 wheel double wing truck. 

Can't wait to see the pictures of the 10 wheelers...


----------



## matredsoxfan

After many months of not being on here I am Back. Photos will be posted soon.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Lenox, NY


----------



## Dan85

I'm extremely jealous that you found such cool, photogenic rigs! These pics are top-notch Herb! Great Work!

The orange and black wheels are beyond classy!


----------



## alcoc420

Great photos, both NYSDOT and Lenox. Lenox #3 looks like it is a 6x6. Here is an older NYSDOT Mack RD604P. It is a different angle of an earlier post. Photo taken at the garage by the Meadowbrook Parkway, c 1990.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Those Lenox rigs are sweet. You had better luck than I did!!! The 6x6 is a beast.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Alcoc you clearly have the best collection of relic photos out of anyone I've ever seen. Thanks for posting on here.


----------



## Bones357

Len90;1488492 said:


> Awesome shots Bones! NYSDOT has to be my favorite state DOT fleet. Nothing like a 6 wheel double wing truck.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures of the 10 wheelers...


Agreed, Len! NYSDOT is also my favorite, followed by NYSTA.

Here are the ten-wheelers I promised. I added a rear shot because we rarely get to see that end, and I've always liked the reflective blue strips they use.


----------



## Autocar19003

Dan85;1487745 said:


> Welcome! I would love to see that Western Star!
> 
> I've been meaning to head out that way and get some pics of the highway departments out there. I've got a ton of Erie County stuff a few pages back.


Dan, Tony is at the Ellicott Barn up on Route 240 on the Orchard Park/Aurora Border, that I told you about... 
Nice guy and a heck of a firefighter too....


----------



## snow

Plow Chaser;1488919 said:


> Alcoc you clearly have the best collection of relic photos out of anyone I've ever seen. Thanks for posting on here.


X2 what Ryan said. You have a great collection of unique shots


----------



## matredsoxfan

*I am Back!!!*

Hey Guys :waving: I am back on Plowsite. I have not posted here in a while so lets get started.

The first set of photos is of Waltham DPW Truck #46 a 2005 International 7400 Assigned to the Water & Sewer Division


----------



## matredsoxfan

*More Waltham DPW*

The First photo is of the Backhoe which is a 2007 John Deere 410 G Backhoe Loader










Next is the old Backhoe a 1990's John Deere 410 E 4x4 Turbo Backhoe Loader still used with a Hoe Ram.










Not a plow truck but it is still a nice truck. Truck #62 a 2004 International 7300 Sewer Jet Truck


----------



## matredsoxfan

*OK Now Some Waltham DPW Snow Removal*

First up is Truck #20 a 2003 Ford Mini-Dump Truck Plowing during a Blizzard.










Next is a photo I took a while ago of Truck #46 with its plow set up. The truck is a 2005 International 7400


----------



## melldog55

*RIDOT Rigs*

Few RIDOT trucks Sorry for the ubstructions. And one of RIDOT contractors


----------



## melldog55

*More RIDOT*

Few trucks from last year.


----------



## alcoc420

Thanks for the kind words about my old photos. Nice to know somebody else is interested in them. Here are 2 oldies. First an Austin-Western Master 99 on a farm southeast of Medina, NY. The grader dates from 1941 to 45. The photo was taken in 2003. My earliest memories from the 1960s includes one of these plowing my street. Despite 4-wheel drive it was stuck in a snow pile. The rear wheel spinning forward and reverse, it was making a lot of noise in the dark around 6am. The other is a Town of Smithtown 1978 FWD66 on Route 25A in Kings Park, NY. Taken from video shot around 1992.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

If it doesn't have to have plow gear. I will have to start taking pictures of all the TXDOT trucks I work on. P.s their idea of snow fighting is 4 Chevy 2500 with 7.6 westerns and an tailgate spreaders. I really hope it never snows down here


----------



## Bones357

PabstBlueRibbon;1489841 said:


> If it doesn't have to have plow gear. I will have to start taking pictures of all the TXDOT trucks I work on. P.s their idea of snow fighting is 4 Chevy 2500 with 7.6 westerns and an tailgate spreaders. I really hope it never snows down here


That sounds like a low-end landscape company fleet up around these parts.


----------



## Dan85

PabstBlueRibbon;1489841 said:


> If it doesn't have to have plow gear. I will have to start taking pictures of all the TXDOT trucks I work on. P.s their idea of snow fighting is 4 Chevy 2500 with 7.6 westerns and an tailgate spreaders. I really hope it never snows down here


Definitely grab some photos for the thread! I'm curious to see what types of trucks and dump setups they run down there.


----------



## mercer_me

I had my interview with Maine DOT today, it went well. I also had to drive one of their Frieght Liner FL80 so they could se my driving abilities.


----------



## alcoc420

A few 2010 photos of Town of Smithtown, NY plows on NY route 25A. First is an IH S-2554 with a 5-7 yard body and a Stetco catch basin cleaner (orange peel crane). The other is a Mack RD-600.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Dan85;1489869 said:


> Definitely grab some photos for the thread! I'm curious to see what types of trucks and dump setups they run down there.


I have seen some really nice dump/ sanding setups


----------



## risin187

*A couple new from city of buffalo*

A few new city of buffalo streets


----------



## matredsoxfan

*New MassDOT Pickup*

Pictures of MassDOT from a Trip I took from Waltham to Foxboro Today.

New Ford F-250 Pickup Truck on the Ramp from 128 to Route 30 in Newton


----------



## matredsoxfan

*All MassDOT!*

I will post more MassDOT pics when my computer decides it wants to work. Until then check out all 64 pics I have taken of MassDOT equipment here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627563644096/

Most of it is small trucks but some are good size.


----------



## Dan85

risin187;1490116 said:


> A few new city of buffalo streets


Love that city of Buffalo equipment! How's the new Komatsu loader treating you guys?

Any of you guys going to the Diesel Nationals in Englishtown, NJ tomorrow?
http://www.usdtn.com/home.shtml


----------



## Uncle Herb

I do not like those covers on the headlights of the Buffalo Freightliner.


----------



## risin187

The e o's love the loaders, its just slower hydro than the Deere. 
I seen 2 of those loaders now and several new Freightliners with wing plows and 
garbage trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

I got a call from the state yesterday and I got the DOT job! I'm very excited to start doing what I went to school for and what I enjoy doing. So, I think I will be able to post some Maine DOT pictures this Winter.


----------



## Dan85

mercer_me;1490306 said:


> I got a call from the state yesterday and I got the DOT job! I'm very excited to start doing what I went to school for and what I enjoy doing. So, I think I will be able to post some Maine DOT pictures this Winter.


Awesome man! I hope it goes well, be safe!



risin187;1490212 said:


> The e o's love the loaders, its just slower hydro than the Deere.
> I seen 2 of those loaders now and several new Freightliners with wing plows and
> garbage trucks.


 I haven't seen any of the new Freightliners around, I'll have to keep my eyes open! I did see the new Komatsu a few weeks back running down the road, but haven't seen it since.


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1490315 said:


> Awesome man! I hope it goes well, be safe!


Thanks! I think the Maine DOT will be a good place for me.


----------



## alcoc420

Two old rigs. A late 30s Walter F parked on the south side of Erie Blvd, Syracuse in 1978. I posted a distant side view a few months ago. A Suffolk County (NY) DPW Mack RD600 parked in the Yaphank yard in the 1980s.


----------



## crash444

up for auction 1978 Oshkosh
http://teitsworth.cusauctions.com/?...n1&bidonlot=19&cFirstLotOnPage=1&nav=refresh#


----------



## Dan85

tonyscolese;1487725 said:


> We have a couple old Auto-cars sitting outside on Protection in Holland...


Thanks for the heads up on the Autocars, Tony. I swung by the garage out there and snapped a few pics!



















I had to swing by the dealer earlier in the week and they had this sitting out back


----------



## snow

I saw this Oshkosh down in Jersey yesterday at diesel nationals


----------



## Dan85

I feel like someone has snapped a shot of that Oshkosh before; I think it was in the calendar this year? I didn't make it down to the nationals, 7 hours was a little more than I wanted to drive. Looks like it was a good show?

N Tonawanda DPW Volvo.


----------



## Uncle Herb

We're going to the Nationals next year Dan.


----------



## Len90

Great pictures popping up. Definitely getting me excited for this coming winter. I just hope it in the NY/NJ area it is a lot more productive than last year.



Dan85;1490597 said:


> I feel like someone has snapped a shot of that Oshkosh before; I think it was in the calendar this year? I didn't make it down to the nationals, 7 hours was a little more than I wanted to drive. Looks like it was a good show?


That truck was featured in the calendar on May 2012 in the top left corner. Man4054 submitted the picture seen in the calendar.


----------



## granitefan713

Good stuff guys!

Here are some newer Internationals from where else but....the dealer....where most new Internationals like to hang out.

A new one waiting to be delivered, not sure who it's going to.









And three PennDOT WorkStars, a single axle, a crew cab, and a tri-axle.


----------



## LunchBox

Hey guys. I just got my class A a few weeks ago so I now have anew plow assignment. Instead of plowing for myself I'm going to put my brother in charge and I'm plowing for my friend in his Walter, just to say I've done it. So expect plenty of pictures of MassDot contractors this year.


----------



## Dan85

LunchBox;1491165 said:


> Hey guys. I just got my class A a few weeks ago so I now have anew plow assignment. Instead of plowing for myself I'm going to put my brother in charge and I'm plowing for my friend in his Walter, just to say I've done it. So expect plenty of pictures of MassDot contractors this year.


Congrats! I passed mine two weeks ago too. Looks like we got a whole new batch of truck drivers coming up!



granitefan713;1491133 said:


> Good stuff guys!
> 
> Here are some newer Internationals from where else but....the dealer....where most new Internationals like to hang out.


PENNDOT Triaxles, very jealous. Wish we could get just a couple in the NYSDOT colors..


----------



## mercer_me

LunchBox;1491165 said:


> Hey guys. I just got my class A a few weeks ago so I now have anew plow assignment. Instead of plowing for myself I'm going to put my brother in charge and I'm plowing for my friend in his Walter, just to say I've done it. So expect plenty of pictures of MassDot contractors this year.





Dan85;1491172 said:


> Congrats! I passed mine two weeks ago too. Looks like we got a whole new batch of truck drivers coming up!


Congrats to both of you! I got my Class A CDL this Summer and I just got a job at Maine DOT. So, I will also be plowing this Winter.


----------



## LunchBox

mercer_me;1491181 said:


> Congrats to both of you! I got my Class A CDL this Summer and I just got a job at Maine DOT. So, I will also be plowing this Winter.


Congrats guys. It felt good to get my license and know that I never have to take another driving test again. The Mass test sucked, but I got through it ussmileyflag Now all I gotta do is my welding certs.

This should be a good winter.


----------



## melldog55

@Mercer_MeCongrats Mercer thats a huge achievement, great work.


----------



## DareDog

looks like we got the next generation of snow fighters :waving:


----------



## DareDog

LunchBox;1491165 said:


> Hey guys. I just got my class A a few weeks ago so I now have anew plow assignment. Instead of plowing for myself I'm going to put my brother in charge and I'm plowing for my friend in his Walter, just to say I've done it. So expect plenty of pictures of MassDot contractors this year.


the new ATK?? ha or the next ATK Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

melldog55;1491464 said:


> Mercer_Me Congrats Mercer thats a huge achievement, great work.


Thanks! I'm very happy with my self. In the past year and a half, I graduated high school, then went to WCCC's heavy equipment operations program for a year and graduated college with a certificate, went to drivers ed and got my Class A CDL, and now I have a good job with Maine DOT. ussmileyflag


----------



## Ford-101

congrats guys on the Class A im really glad i got mine


----------



## IC-Smoke

volvo
bad photo... sorry!










county was doing some work


----------



## alcoc420

Two oldies. A Town of Smithtown (NY) Galion T-600 on Old Dock Road, Kings Park. A 1966 Galion T-600, an Autocar DC9964, and a Mack DM600. The shop made the dump body on the Mack by mating parts of two 12-foot 10/12 yard bodies.


----------



## LON

*New build Dodge 5500*

Here's the Dodge 5500 we built for my home township


----------



## mercer_me

Nice looking Dodge. Is that a 10' or 9' blade?


----------



## LON

Fisher 9ft MC & 9ft Henderson MK3 dump in 201SS


----------



## DareDog

I will have to keep an eye on this one Vernon's new mack! its huge compared to there other smaller trucks. i will have to stop by there garage and get more pics of it with plow on


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## BillyRgn

mercer_me;1492306 said:


> Nice looking Dodge. Is that a 10' or 9' blade?


The 9' fisher mc has 4 trip springs (2 on each side of the a frame) the 10' has 6 (3 on each side) the 10 ft also has a 2 piece cutting edge where as the 9 is one piece.these are the easiest ways to tell them apart the mc's cutting edge is also center punched so you can flip it where as the hd's is top punched. Just a couple tips I learned along the way to tell the difference.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome Dare Dog! I love that Vernon has an all Mack fleet! Old and new!


----------



## alcoc420

A few older photos of Town of Smithtown (NY) plows in action. An IH S-4754, a John Deere 644, and a Galion T-600. All on Church St and NY25A, Kings Park in the late 90s. The town often uses loaders at intersections to push back windrows.


----------



## DareDog

Madison County


----------



## granitefan713

Love that new Mack!

Found this Buyers demo truck laying over at a local hotel/conference center. There was also a Silverado (you can see a part of it next to the WorkStar). Earlier in the day it appeared like the Silverado was on display in front of the conference center, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## cet

granitefan713;1493858 said:


> Love that new Mack!
> 
> Found this Buyers demo truck laying over at a local hotel/conference center. There was also a Silverado (you can see a part of it next to the WorkStar). Earlier in the day it appeared like the Silverado was on display in front of the conference center, but I'm not 100% sure.


That would make a pretty sweet salting truck.


----------



## snow

I went to the Petrowsky Auction in CT today and came across a few old plow relics

Ex-CT DOT International winger










and some randoms


----------



## snow

More:


----------



## snow

Paint only goes skin deep. I went to the auction today to checkout this Trackless which turned into a junk deluxe


----------



## alcoc420

New Freightliner delivered to the Smithtown Highway Dept in early 2012.


----------



## cat320

snow;1494542 said:


> I went to the Petrowsky Auction in CT today and came across a few old plow relics
> 
> Ex-CT DOT International winger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some randoms


Those macks looks pretty good. did you pick up anything?


----------



## LON

This is an International that we did for Winslow Twp.


----------



## LON

Just delivered to Washington Twp earlier this month


----------



## mercer_me

They seam to like tail gate spreaders in your area LON.


----------



## LON

mercer_me;1494746 said:


> They seam to like tail gate spreaders in your area LON.


Yep! Don't do to many V-box spreaders. I can't think of a V-box spreader on a PennDOT truck around here at all.


----------



## Bones357

Some trucks at "Five Star International" in Erie.

Fairview Twp. Workstar:


----------



## Bones357

PennDOT 10-wheeler with liquid tank:

















PennDOT 6-wheeler:









PennDOT tri-axle:


----------



## Bones357

Franklin Twp. 7400:

















Just realized I got the *9,000th* reply in this thread! Woohoo!:yow!:


----------



## granitefan713

Nice finds!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I just got my computer back (longest 2 weeks ever ) lost all email address's. So Ryan I need your email again if you please.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Cortland County










Chenango County










Penn DOT


----------



## Big Dog D

Seems to be quite a few guys that follow this thread that are from the NY area. Has anyone ever had any dealings with a dealer by the name of Arthur Trovei out of Sparrowbush NY? I am looking at a compressor that they have on line and was wondering what their reputation is.

Thanks,


----------



## DieselSlug

DareDog;1493353 said:


> Madison County


The Fort in Morrisville. Went to college there for 4 years or so, now at ESF.


----------



## 2004F550

Big Dog D;1496603 said:


> Seems to be quite a few guys that follow this thread that are from the NY area. Has anyone ever had any dealings with a dealer by the name of Arthur Trovei out of Sparrowbush NY? I am looking at a compressor that they have on line and was wondering what their reputation is.
> 
> Thanks,


We bought a Mack RD from them two years ago and they were good people deal with. No BS over the phone and told us what we could expect condition wise when we went to see the truck and they were honest. The sale was easy and we got them to deliver it up to CT by landoll which was nice.


----------



## Big Dog D

Thank You that was the type of feedback I was hoping for? Anyone else?


I think those Work Stars are awesome looking.


----------



## alcoc420

Two more photos taken in 2005 of a Town of Owego (NY) Clark 301S grader setup for plowing. Nice looking machine. Too bad they don't make them anymore. If I recall correctly, I think I saw this being auctioned on Ebay a couple of years ago.


----------



## Youngblood77

Dan85;1485236 said:


> There are a couple plows at Stadium - including a new Paystar sitting in back, a bright yellow workstar, and a 4wd work star too. Go check it out, my photos didn't come out that good. Plus they had this really neat truck - a NYSDEC tri-axle. I have never saw a NYSDEC dump before, let alone a tri-axle.


Neat pic Dan ! I'm a new member and was browsing back @ all the photos in this thread when I stumbled upon this pic you have of an NYS DEC rig........looks strangely familiar. Except, the last time I saw it, noone had spilled hydraulic all over the tank yet LOL !


----------



## Dan85

Youngblood77;1497494 said:


> Neat pic Dan ! I'm a new member and was browsing back @ all the photos in this thread when I stumbled upon this pic you have of an NYS DEC rig........looks strangely familiar. Except, the last time I saw it, noone had spilled hydraulic all over the tank yet LOL !


Also, someone went and put a lift axle on it too!

Welcome to the thread Youngblood! Nice to see another Western New Yorker. That lot where you took the photo, looks familiar - is it Viking Cives of WNY by chance??


----------



## Youngblood77

What gave it away? The mudflaps or the never-ending farmers' fields? Hehehehe


----------



## Dan85

Youngblood77;1497543 said:


> What gave it away? The mudflaps or the never-ending farmers' fields? Hehehehe


Haha, I might have stopped by there a time or two!


----------



## SnowMatt13

If anyone is friends with Western plows on facebook they put a pic of my F350 at work on their FB page


----------



## alcoc420

A couple of oldies. An Oshkosh plowing uphill at Syracuse University's Skytop Campus in 1979. I had posted one of him headed back down. A Town of Southold (NY) International Fleetstar just north of the yard circa 1990. The first one is from a slide taken from a distance. The second is from a video. I need to ask a coworker how to convert old videos to digital videos for Youtube.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Alcoc, are these videos still on tape or some other electronic format?


----------



## LON

Bones357;1494781 said:


> Franklin Twp. 7400:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized I got the *9,000th* reply in this thread! Woohoo!:yow!:


I'd like the serial number off this bed if someone could get it.


----------



## Bones357

LON;1498342 said:


> I'd like the serial number off this bed if someone could get it.


I checked the highest res photo I have of it, but I can't make out the SN. I do know it's a Henderson bed.

Sorry.


----------



## Bones357

City of Erie (PA.) International 4900s with Monroe spreaders:


----------



## DieselSlug

I think i see where they clean the road stripers out..


----------



## Bones357

Some of Erie's many plows.

Mostly Valks here:









Henkes and a single Western MVP:









Erie has a handful of MVPs but I haven't seen them used in about a decade.

Nine brand-spanking new Valks:

















And I have no idea why they store them face down. Rain water collects in all the crevices.


----------



## mercer_me

I start working for Maine DOT on October 22 so, hopefully I can get some Maine DOT pics for you guys.


----------



## LON

Bones357;1498925 said:


> Some of Erie's many plows.
> Nine brand-spanking new Valks:


Is Valk still using prison labor to build their plows?


----------



## LON

been getting for Halloween for a while now.....teaser pic


----------



## Bones357

LON;1499051 said:


> Is Valk still using prison labor to build their plows?


I'm not sure, but I hope so. Prisoners ought to be doing something constructive.


----------



## snow

CT DOT.

Here's a Freightliner with a frame mount sander (through the fence shot)










International and Mack RM ready to roll


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i love the older dm r steel nose macks


----------



## alcoc420

Thanks for posting Ct rigs. I've liked them since I was a little kid.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Quality american paint job!


----------



## Bones357

IC-Smoke;1499169 said:


> Quality american paint job!


Ummm, have you seen Erie's other plows??? It doesn't really matter.


----------



## IC-Smoke

I havent, pretty bad?


----------



## WingPlow

snow;1499079 said:


> CT DOT.
> 
> Here's a Freightliner with a frame mount sander (through the fence shot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International and Mack RM ready to roll


that Mack supposedly has had only one driver since it was new and is only used to plow one road somewhere in Winchester that leads to a radio tower or something....so i have heard


----------



## BillyRgn

WingPlow;1499330 said:


> that Mack supposedly has had only one driver since it was new and is only used to plow one road somewhere in Winchester that leads to a radio tower or something....so i have heard


I would love to know if there are any siblings of that truck still scattered about the state. Old stuff in ct usually doesn't hang around


----------



## snow

At the Winsted shed they have an old JCB backhoe and a few other oddball items that i've never seen at any other sheds.

The RM came from a local airport i believe, my friend has photos of its twin i will post later


----------



## fredlund

Speaking of CT DOT...it looked like they got two new tandem international workstars with the huge double wing setup delivered to the New Milford yard on Rt 7. 

Will try to get some shots unfortunately most of the time I'm passing through there it's already dark.

Can I ask again why CT DOT runs so few right hand wings? Seems like they'd be a tremendous time saver on a lot of the wider state routes???


----------



## Bones357

IC-Smoke;1499230 said:


> I havent, pretty bad?


Besides the photo at the very top of this page, here is a small sampling:

























The wings in the above photo have recently been painted, and honestly, that's the first time I can ever remember Erie repainting ANY of their plows.

They keep them JUST good enough to move snow.:crying:


----------



## mdb landscaping

New double wing 10 wheeler at a local upfitter I was at today....


----------



## snow

Who knows why CT does not run wings on most trucks which plow large routes, or when they bid out to hired trucks offer an additional line item bid for wing rate as they do with sanders.

Here is the CT DOT RM's twin which is stationed at the Waterbury-Oxford Airport, my friend took the photos.


----------



## snow

Ex RI DOT?


----------



## BillyRgn

mdb landscaping;1499415 said:


> New double wing 10 wheeler at a local upfitter I was at today....


Looks like they spec'd a differnt front plow than the older double wing trucks which looks more practical for the application the truck is utilized in, the front blade does look similar to the blade on the newer tandem dumps with single wings, (the tandem single wings also came with large brine tanks and the side tilt sander body instead of the proline body's)


----------



## 2004F550

I think that will be one of the last IH tandems for CT, atleast for now, as Freightliner won the new bid for tandems.


----------



## WingPlow

2004f550....long time...how ya been ??


----------



## J29

snow;1499474 said:


> Ex RI DOT?


Snow, that is definitely ex-RIDOT. Late 80s. Those were my favorite trucks growing up as a kid, especially the double wingers. I think the Hope valley garage has the last one left. J.


----------



## 2004F550

WingPlow;1499733 said:


> 2004f550....long time...how ya been ??


Busy busy which is good lots of work to get done, have to start pulling the snow equip in and looking it over soon. Whatcha been up to?


----------



## Youngblood77

Holy cow, Dan ! You caught a good handful of my trucks on camera. I've spent the last year and a half building them medium duty DOT rigs. Talk about menotanous. LOL I've been working on Terrastars as of lately, kind of complex for how small they are hehe.


----------



## Bones357

More from Five Star International in Erie, PA.

Venango Township 7500:


----------



## Bones357

Springfield Township Workstar:


----------



## Bones357

And I found this Oshkosh sitting at a garage near the intersection of Rt.6 and Rt.89 in Erie County. It's the old North East Township "No. 5" (the Oshkosh experts will have to give me a model year):

















You can just make out the remnants of the decals:









And here's the new "No. 5" that apparently replaced it (from earlier in the thread):


----------



## snow

Here are a few "old school" CT DOT photos a friend of mine sent me


----------



## NYSDOT 8

Town of Yorktown, NY Water Department - Truck 17

International 7600


----------



## WingPlow

snow;1500594 said:


> Here are a few "old school" CT DOT photos a friend of mine sent me


wondering if the ford in the second pic might be a contractor truck....i dont ever remember
seeing the state run fords back in the day


----------



## theholycow

snow;1500594 said:


> Here are a few "old school" CT DOT photos a friend of mine sent me


Badass.

In that first one, what's the equipment on the back of the truck?


----------



## BillyRgn

theholycow;1500612 said:


> Badass.
> 
> In that first one, what's the equipment on the back of the truck?


I'm pretty sure that is the generator that runs the snow blower, generally they don't run off the truck


----------



## theholycow

I thought it looks like a generator but I couldn't think of what it would be for, I figured the blower was hydraulic or some kind of PTO shaft driven thing...


----------



## EXCAVATE49

*Old school pic's*

Notice wiper set up on the big old ford,rube goldberg or factory option for municipal setups?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Did I post this truck yet? 6x6 Workstar confirmed to be a replacement for a town of LaFayette Paystar.


----------



## LON

Here's the big pumpkin we just delivered last week. Thanks Glade Twp - Warren Co for the job of building your new truck.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Not bad at all.


----------



## Big Dog D

Uncle Herb;1501267 said:


> Did I post this truck yet? 6x6 Workstar confirmed to be a replacement for a town of LaFayette Paystar.


Now that's a Bad Larry. Thumbs Up


----------



## DareDog

Here is an EX highway truck not sure what tow as that part is gone.


----------



## 03Duramax

How much do those melters cost?!


----------



## alcoc420

Here are three Smithtown (NY) Highway Dept vehicles. I found these on Facebook today. They were taken at a retirement party. The Town has been using a wrecker for the past 30 plus years before big storms to tow cars parked in the street.


----------



## granitefan713

I like that M2 106V!


----------



## alcoc420

A couple of older NYSDOT IH S2574 plow trucks. One in Tannersville late 80s. The other in Merrick c 1992.


----------



## BigIron

*HO/1:87th scale snow plow fleet for sale*

All eight items for sale... 2 custom spreader trucks, 3 stock plow trucks, grader with plow and wing, front end loader and salt barn. Great for your HO layout or stand alone display.

contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in all or part of this 1:87th plow fleet.

John


----------



## neman

*1969 Walter*

Less than 2500 miles? Obviously a replacement hood.
http://dev.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=231&itemId=3081#


----------



## BillyRgn

neman;1503867 said:


> Less than 2500 miles? Obviously a replacement hood.
> http://dev.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=231&itemId=3081#


Why can this truck not be registered for road use. The truck does look very clean 
And appears to be registered currently with a municipal license plate on it currently


----------



## snow

Here is another photo of the Walter. According to my friends description of the photo, it had a frame up rebuild in 1994, they may have changed the speedometer in doing so.


----------



## Uncle Herb

alcoc420;1503330 said:


> A couple of older NYSDOT IH S2574 plow trucks. One in Tannersville late 80s. The other in Merrick c 1992.


Where is the rust? Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Those old NYSDOT shots are the best. I would have loved to shot more of the Ford Louisvilles back when they ran rampant!


----------



## mercer_me

Today we put plow gear, liquid calcium sprayers, and spinners on the three trucks we have at the Maine DOT shop I work at. I didn't get a chance to take any pictures today but, I will try to get some soon of all three trucks.


----------



## crazy88

Was on the CDOT facebook page and came across this:








blockade for the debates I believe

...And some Chicago plows during NATO


----------



## vplow

snow;1500594 said:


> Here are a few "old school" CT DOT photos a friend of mine sent me


That's some pretty cool stuff there....

I can't tell if that blower unit is either a ca. late 50s Ford, or an International (A or B series IIRC)?


----------



## Uncle Herb

I like that wall of plows from CT DOT. Here is Town of Canajoharie Granite.


----------



## Bones357

PennDOT Mack Granite delivering its plows to the shed on Rt.20 in Erie. During the off season, plows are stored at the main Rt.19 shed. Doesn't appear that they got repainted this year.


----------



## quigleysiding

Heres a couple I took the other day when I was picking up my plow paperwork


----------



## quigleysiding

A few More


----------



## quigleysiding

A few more


----------



## quigleysiding

Last one:salute::salute:


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Geddes NY


----------



## melldog55

The Double winger when I was picking up my paper work. The other picture is the same one just edited, others wouldnt upload...


----------



## melldog55

The double winger second photo


----------



## mercer_me

What are you driving for a truck this Winter Tom?


----------



## LunchBox

The naked Hulk as it stands today. I'll be running it with all 3 plows on it this year.










sorry for the poor quality


----------



## alcoc420

I was not online for a few days. What an excellent array of equipment... from the green Granite to the PennDOT and RIDOT rigs to the orange Paystar. Even the two RIDOT Elgin Pelicans. My vote would be that I would like to see readers' photos even if they are not perfect.


----------



## alcoc420

Over the weekend I saw many Ontario Province plows between Port Huron/Sarnia and Niagara Falls all set up, but I did not have time to photograph any. I would like to see some if anyone else has any photos.


----------



## melldog55

@ Mercer_me my dad will be driving the same truck contracting for RIDOT the Ford but I have my dodge cummins pickup no plow on it yet, will be doing some plowing for a landscaping company though with there truck.


----------



## matteo30

Here are some new Massdot trucks from MHQ


----------



## MatthewG

Is that a mack?


----------



## Plow Chaser

The Hulk lives!!! We expect a ton of photos of it this winter!!!!


----------



## Bones357

matteo30;1507088 said:


> Here are some new Massdot trucks from MHQ


I really like MassDOT trucks. We need more in this thread!


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1507258 said:


> The Hulk lives!!! We expect a ton of photos of it this winter!!!!


There will be plenty. I'll bring my Nikon around with me. I'll be with two other Oshkosh double wingers, and I'm sure I'll see many more trucks out there.


----------



## matteo30

MatthewG;1507255 said:


> Is that a mack?


They are all freightliners. Some are SD108 and some are SD114


----------



## Plow Chaser

MatthewG;1507255 said:


> Is that a mack?


The front end is too ugly to be a Mack!!


----------



## cat320

that is the new freightliner but that body really looks bad on it looks like a lot of wasted space


----------



## Uncle Herb

The 108SD is just plain ugly. The 114SD looks halfway decent when spec'd correctly.

More Paystars, Town of Oxford and and Town of Windsor.


----------



## Maxrad 45

Town of Yorktown, NY Highway Department - Truck 9

Ford F550 / TruckCraft


----------



## Maxrad 45

Truck 9

Truck 6 - Yorktown Central Garage.


----------



## neman

Uncle Herb;1507485 said:


> The 108SD is just plain ugly. The 114SD looks halfway decent when spec'd correctly.
> 
> When Massachusetts stopped maintaining there own fleet in the early 1990's, including FWD,Walter and Oshkosh, I think they just lost it,now their trucks look wimpy. They should take a look at NYSDOT.


----------



## Maxrad 45

Town of Yorktown, NY Water Department - Truck 2

Ford F550 / TruckCraft - outfitted by Hudson River Truck and Trailer


----------



## granitefan713

Great stuff guys! That green 6x6 Granite on the previous page is awesome!



Uncle Herb;1507485 said:


> The 108SD is just plain ugly. The 114SD looks halfway decent when spec'd correctly.


Just remember, it's what's on the inside that counts.Thumbs Up


----------



## IC-Smoke

Not to play DOT cop, but dang.... our local weight master would kill if he saw the dirt hanging on the back of that dump! 

MDOT changing the bulbs in Pittsford's ONE blinking light Thumbs Up


----------



## Uncle Herb

granitefan713;1509077 said:


> Great stuff guys! That green 6x6 Granite on the previous page is awesome!
> 
> Just remember, it's what's on the inside that counts.Thumbs Up


They ugly duckling? Maybe someday it will grow up to be a beautiful 10 wheeler. :laughing:


----------



## alcoc420

Here are a few old Town of Smithtown (NY) plow trucks. The dark blue one was an Autocar DC9964. There a couple of Ford L900s, a 1969 FWD B5-2116, a 1978 FWD CB44, a 1966 Galion T-600 grader, etc. Photo Aug 1978.


----------



## alcoc420

The last photo turned out a little worse than I thought it would, and I could not figure out how to edit the reply. Hopefully, this one is a better. From left to right: Mack DM600, 1958 FWD 285, Autocar DC9964, unknown tractor, Galion T-600, Ford LN700, Ford L900, 1975 FWD CB44, 1969 FWD B5-2116, 1975 FWD CB44, 1968 International RF212, 1966 Galion T-600, 1978 FWD CB44. Town of Smithtown Highway Dept. yard, August 1978.


----------



## Vermontster

Great thread, I'm going to be checking it out for a few days. Allow me to throw in a few from my hometown.


----------



## Vermontster

New town of Springfield truck 1. When I was a kid truck 1 was a 1967 IH R 200!


----------



## Big Dog D

VT'str,

This is a truck I bought last year, it ought to look familiar to you. It's a Town of Springfield truck, #10 actually.


----------



## Vermontster

Hey, small world! Here's your truck from April 2010. I shot it again in Sept. of last year. you must have got it from S.G. Reed? I have the first truck 9, a 1961 double wing Oshkosh.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Good stuff indeed. I never tire of the Internationals.


----------



## WestTac1

Wow! I just found this site, and can't believe I didn't find it sooner. I have a ton of DPW/Highway Department plow photos, which I'm looking forward to sharing.

For now, I'll start with a couple from what I feel is one of the coolest, all-Mack DPW fleets out there, Greenburgh (Westchester County, NY) DPW:


----------



## WestTac1

Another from Greenburgh DPW, Truck 23, a 2010 Mack Granite 4x4 with Munibody. Replaced a 1979 Mack that still ran as good as the day they got her, and is still in service with a private company as a plow/sander:


----------



## Dan85

WestTac1;1511530 said:


> Wow! I just found this site, and can't believe I didn't find it sooner. I have a ton of DPW/Highway Department plow photos, which I'm looking forward to sharing.:


Welcome, glad to see another enthusiast! I checked out your website, pretty good stuff on there, definitely looking forward to your future posts!


----------



## Big Dog D

Vermontster;1511020 said:


> Hey, small world! Here's your truck from April 2010. I shot it again in Sept. of last year. you must have got it from S.G. Reed? I have the first truck 9, a 1961 double wing Oshkosh.


Yeah, I bought it from Scott early last November. We blasted and painted the plow frame, wind and front blades. Fixed a few minor mechanical issues with it and waited for it to snow...........and waited and waited and are still waiting. We did get it out on the road twice for two very small storms but that's it.

What else do they have in their fleet up there?


----------



## Plow Chaser

I went by Greenburgh's garage this summer and the guy we spoke with was one of the biggest jerks I've ever met. And I so wanted to photograph their fleet. At least one member was able to get in there!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

This thread can no longer be stopped.


----------



## Vermontster

I could be biased, but I think Springfield has the best public works department in New England. They take really good care of the equipment. Two bay shop and two full time mechanics. Each truck driver or equipment operator does the maintanance on the machine they use. We have more miles of roads than any other town in the state, most of which are on a hill.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Vermontster;1511919 said:


> I could be biased, but I think Springfield has the best public works department in New England. They take really good care of the equipment. Two bay shop and two full time mechanics. Each truck driver or equipment operator does the maintanance on the machine they use. We have more miles of roads than any other town in the state, most of which are on a hill.


I'm from Newport, NH. I've been to Springfield a few times and they do have a lot of hills. I purchased a tractor there and was thinking about the hills when I went to get it. I've noticed Springfield has similar specs on their trucks. Newport changed from forest green to black a few years ago, though.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Newport, New Hampshire


----------



## Big Dog D

Vermontster;1511919 said:


> I could be biased, but I think Springfield has the best public works department in New England. They take really good care of the equipment. Two bay shop and two full time mechanics. Each truck driver or equipment operator does the maintanance on the machine they use.


I will agree that they do take good care of their equipment. I was surprized at what good condition the truck I bought was in for it's age. Reed also had the complete folder of all the repairs ansd maintenance that was was done to the truck including a majority of all of the reciepts too. There was even a copy of the original bill of sale and the specs for the truck too. The folder has to be a good 5'' thick.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one of Springfields trucks.


----------



## alcoc420

Here are two photos of Town of Smithtown, NY, from today's storm. About a month early for around here. First is an old IH S2554 with a Stetco catch basin cleaner and a 5-7 yard body. Second is a newer Freigtliner (forgot the model).


----------



## WestTac1

Plow Chaser;1511668 said:


> I went by Greenburgh's garage this summer and the guy we spoke with was one of the biggest jerks I've ever met. And I so wanted to photograph their fleet. At least one member was able to get in there!!


Sorry to hear that. I was born and raised in Greenburgh, and was a career firefighter there, so they usually are good to me. Maybe when things settle down a bit I can hook you up.



Dan85;1511602 said:


> Welcome, glad to see another enthusiast! I checked out your website, pretty good stuff on there, definitely looking forward to your future posts!


Thanks!


----------



## WestTac1

Well, Greenburgh Highway is down a Mack Granite after last night's storm:


----------



## WestTac1

Here's another one of Greenburgh Highway Department's Mack Granite with Henderson Muni Body and plow:


----------



## Plow Chaser

WestTac1;1512153 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I was born and raised in Greenburgh, and was a career firefighter there, so they usually are good to me. Maybe when things settle down a bit I can hook you up.
> 
> Thanks!


Next time I get down that way again I'd love to drool over the Mack's in that garage. I understand in today's day and age why dots and municipalities don't want anyone and everyone going in their garage, but the JA mechanic that shoed my friend and I away was a bit overboard.


----------



## snow

I did what i could while driving today,these have been cropped a bit.

1.CT DOT with a newer 6 wheeler international with combo body, front and wing plow on I-95 northbound in Fairfield.

2. Another 6 wheeler international, this one has a stetco catch basin cleaner mounted as well. Must be nice for visibility


----------



## Len90

Great to see some action shots from this year already up! I have a couple NJ trucks I was able to find including some of their brand new International Work Stars.

I also found out that NJ DOT is expected to get 15 Mack 10 wheelers. Specs call for right hand wings...


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=386

Need an Erie County Autocar??


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1512953 said:


> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=386
> 
> Need an Erie County Autocar??


I saw those after I buy an Oshkosh I'd love a six wheeler Autocar. However a house is more important right now, but damn is it hard to get frigging credit these days!


----------



## vtdumptrucker

Vermontster;1511919 said:


> I could be biased, but I think Springfield has the best public works department in New England. They take really good care of the equipment. Two bay shop and two full time mechanics. Each truck driver or equipment operator does the maintanance on the machine they use. We have more miles of roads than any other town in the state, most of which are on a hill.


If I remember you guys have got about 170 miles of road to take care of . I work for Ludlow in the winter plowing, I have my own business trucking the rest of the time. Used to listen to you guys on the radio but since you switched to high band it's pretty quiet. Do you know the frequency? I can't find it anywhere. You guys have a really nice fleet. Must be nice to have own mechanics, we have to wrench on everything ourselves unless it is major then it goes to a shop.


----------



## crazy88

Here is some Illinois dot:





































I have never seen a 6X6 workstar in the fleet before and the Western Star 6X6 was also something new this year. They seem to be replacing Autocars and Paystars.


----------



## SnowMatt13

IDOT was running a 6X6 up by us during the blizzard in 11.


----------



## MatthewG

My first contribution ever to this page. Stopped by the PennDot stockpile to examine the tailgate spreaders.

All the trucks were unlocked and everyone must have received its winter bath both inside and out - very clean


----------



## Vermontster

From March of 2010 I caught this Oshkosh at the Whatley Mass. town garage. I'm told it has a nice bark to it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.uticaod.com/features/x1978600511/Winter-storm-warning-Utica-might-face-plowing-problems

No money, more problems. And a good pic of an Oshkosh that I'm sure the city will trash this season!


----------



## NFDDJS

I would really like to buy an Oshkosh to replace one of my 1994 or 1995 Ford LN9000 10 whellers. I have been looking all over and can find anything that isnt a junker..


----------



## alcoc420

Here are two old plows from the Town of Smithtown, NY. Both are 1948 FWDs. The basin truck apparently was bought used in the early 60s from NYSDPW (before there was the NYSDOT) or from Suffolk County DPW. The one with the wing was an SU model, and was purchased used in about 1957. The photos were taken in 1975, a few months before they were auctioned. A few months ago, I posted a different view of the SU.


----------



## alldayrj

alcoc420;1515873 said:


> Here are two old plows from the Town of Smithtown, NY. Both are 1948 FWDs. The basin truck apparently was bought used in the early 60s from NYSDPW (before there was the NYSDOT) or from Suffolk County DPW. The one with the wing was an SU model, and was purchased used in about 1957. The photos were taken in 1975, a few months before they were auctioned. A few months ago, I posted a different view of the SU.


hey man, good to see another local on here. I see that INTL basin truck you posted all the time. I'm in nesconset right off townline road


----------



## alcoc420

alldayrj;1516247 said:


> hey man, good to see another local on here. I see that INTL basin truck you posted all the time. I'm in nesconset right off townline road


 Thanks. I have worked for the town since the 80s, but spend a lot of time in Western and Central NY.


----------



## neman

*1964 Walter Snow Blower -65 miles!*

A 1964 walter snow blower in great condition only 65 miles sold today -how did everyone here miss this?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140477


----------



## Dan85

Mack or International?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

mack!!!!!!!


----------



## Len90

With NYS DOT I would have to go with BOTH!!!

That has to be the first 10 wheel International 7400 I have seen. Very cool!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Cool catch on the 7400 Dan.


----------



## Dan85

Thanks guys, this will have to do for now, it's been a while since I caught anything!


----------



## WestTac1

NYS DOT Millwood Yard Ready For Winter


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'll take the S series!!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1517330 said:


> I'll take the S series!!


Same here!


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1517330 said:


> I'll take the S series!!





Winter Land Man;1517433 said:


> Same here!


Out of those trucks, I would definitely have to take the S Series.


----------



## mercer_me

I found these pictures on the CAT Vocational Trucks facebook page. This is the first CAT truck I have scene that is set up for plowing. It's not the set up I would have had put on it but, it's still a nice looking plow truck. I would have had a Everest plow and wing and a Tenco side dump on it. From what I have scene they look like pretty good trucks. I really like the fact they have a CAT C15 under the hood. I wish Maine DOT would buy CAT CT660s instead of Volvo VHDs.


----------



## GeoffD

Good luck seeing a truck like that at MDOT. They buy on one thing price, a Cat could be $ 10.00 dollars more and they will by the lower cost everytime.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That CAT truck definitely has the Canadian set up going. Looks pretty slick tho. I'm sure we will be seeing more of them time goes on.


----------



## mercer_me

GeoffD;1517832 said:


> Good luck seeing a truck like that at MDOT. They buy on one thing price, a Cat could be $ 10.00 dollars more and they will by the lower cost every time.


I know, it's not about what's the best, it's about what's the cheapest.



Plow Chaser;1518040 said:


> That CAT truck definitely has the Canadian set up going. Looks pretty slick tho. I'm sure we will be seeing more of them time goes on.


Also think we will see more CAT trucks in the future.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Interesting....but I have yet to seen CT660 in regular action so I won't hold my breath to see them plowing anytime soon.


----------



## crazy88

Nothing out of the ordinary, just a Parks Department workstar rigged up for winter.


----------



## LunchBox

Uncle Herb;1518094 said:


> Interesting....but I have yet to seen CT660 in regular action so I won't hold my breath to see them plowing anytime soon.


I couldn't agree more. I honestly think they are just a fad and everyone who owns one will have trouble gettings parts for it 10 years down the road.


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1518094 said:


> Interesting....but I have yet to seen CT660 in regular action so I won't hold my breath to see them plowing anytime soon.


I have scene a few in my area. The Pelletiers (American Loggers) bought one this Summer and I have scene a few pictures of it hauling 12' wide log trailers. The CAT CT660 will probably just be a fad but, from what I have scene they look like a pretty nice truck.


----------



## CSLC

mercer_me;1517540 said:


> I found these pictures on the CAT Vocational Trucks facebook page. This is the first CAT truck I have scene that is set up for plowing. It's not the set up I would have had put on it but, it's still a nice looking plow truck. I would have had a Everest plow and wing and a Tenco side dump on it. From what I have scene they look like pretty good trucks. I really like the fact they have a CAT C15 under the hood. I wish Maine DOT would buy CAT CT660s instead of Volvo VHDs.


That CAT looks SWEET!


----------



## Uncle Herb

mercer_me;1518291 said:


> I have scene a few in my area. The Pelletiers (American Loggers) bought one this Summer and I have scene a few pictures of it hauling 12' wide log trailers. The CAT CT660 will probably just be a fad but, from what I have scene they look like a pretty nice truck.


I miss American Loggers.

Personally, I hope the CAT truck makes it, never a bad thing to have multiple choices to keep the marketplace competitive.


----------



## Mackman




----------



## cat320

Nice mack .


----------



## Bones357

Great finds, everyone! Looks like everyone is gearing up for a good season. Here are my latest contributions:

City of Erie

10-wheel Workstar









6-wheel Workstar









IH 4700 set up for leaf collection


----------



## Bones357

NYSDOT

10-wheel, double-wing Granite

















6-wheel Granite


----------



## Bones357

The 6-wheel Granite was unsecured (???), so I got something we don't see much of in this thread...Interior shots:


----------



## mercer_me

CSLC;1518387 said:


> That CAT looks SWEET!


It's a wicked sharp looking truck.



Uncle Herb;1518482 said:


> I miss American Loggers.
> 
> Personally, I hope the CAT truck makes it, never a bad thing to have multiple choices to keep the marketplace competitive.


I miss American Loggers to. But, the show was played up quite a bit and they added to much drama.

I hope the CAT truck makes it to, I like seeing a new truck with a CAT engine in it.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1517540 said:


> I found these pictures on the CAT Vocational Trucks facebook page. This is the first CAT truck I have scene that is set up for plowing. It's not the set up I would have had put on it but, it's still a nice looking plow truck. I would have had a Everest plow and wing and a Tenco side dump on it. From what I have scene they look like pretty good trucks. I really like the fact they have a CAT C15 under the hood. I wish Maine DOT would buy CAT CT660s instead of Volvo VHDs.


Nice truck. The Larochelle plow set-up's are quite different than NHDOT's Larochelle set-up's.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Bones357;1518577 said:


> NYSDOT
> 
> 10-wheel, double-wing Granite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-wheel Granite


The Mack's need full benching wings like they did with the S Series and Ford's...


----------



## Uncle Herb

Wow, Bones went wild on the NYSDOT, good stuff.

How does the leaf collection truck work? Just it just push an ever growing pile down the street?


----------



## tailboardtech

Uncle Herb;1518704 said:


> Wow, Bones went wild on the NYSDOT, good stuff.
> 
> How does the leaf collection truck work? Just it just push an ever growing pile down the street?


The way they used to do it down here was they would push the side street to the end of the road where they would have a truck mounted leaf vac sitting there to suck it all up


----------



## Plow Chaser

NYSDOT still has the high masts on some of their trucks for benching, but when I was talking to a supervisor a year or so ago I asked him the same thing. They just don't have the use for the high masts and they don't really bench a lot. Look at most of the S series in the 90s, they all had the low profile masts from Viking.


----------



## lfc387

You have to justify why you need a high mast. I have 2 and one is on a granite 4WD.


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb;1518704 said:


> How does the leaf collection truck work? Just it just push an ever growing pile down the street?


Pretty much. They use the trucks to push the leaves into piles, then they use a claw mounted to a front end loader to pick up the piles and deposit them into garbage trucks.

The claw is very similar to this Tink Claw (halfway down the page): http://www.tinkinc.com/pages/buckets.html

In fact, it probably is a Tink. I will try to get a photo of it later in the week.


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1518839 said:


> NYSDOT still has the high masts on some of their trucks for benching, but when I was talking to a supervisor a year or so ago I asked him the same thing. They just don't have the use for the high masts and they don't really bench a lot.


That's what I figured. Very few around here bench. I've never seen a PennDOT truck with a benching wing, and I live in the snow belt where they would get the most use. North East Twp. has them, and there are probably some other townships, but that's about it.


----------



## alcoc420

Here is a 1979 photo of an early 70s(?) Syracuse Austin-Western Pacer grader taken at the DPW yard. Does anyone know if Syracuse still uses graders for snow plowing? Also, here is a photo of an early 40s Austin-Western Master 99 grader taken on Roberts Road near Shelby, Oakfield, and Alabama (NY) circa 2001. What a mean looking machine. All the angles, and the curved roof. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## matteo30

It is nice to see NYSDOT still is buying standard shift trucks


----------



## LON

Fairfield Twp - Crawford Co just took delivery today


----------



## lfc387

No more standards for NYSDOT. Everything from 2012 on will be automatic....Sorry


----------



## Plow Chaser

Former NYSDOT IH S series with the full wing cage.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And another one. New trucks are nice, but old trucks are better!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Just curious, why the 2 piece cutting edge on the F450?


----------



## BillyRgn

Plow Chaser;1519144 said:


> Just curious, why the 2 piece cutting edge on the F450?


The fisher 10ft mc comes standard with the 2 piiece edge. It is center punched so you can flip it which makes it pretty tall and if it was 10 ft long it would be pretty heavy, makes it much easier to handle and change. I'm not sure if they trip individually but they might, it's been a while since I took a good look at one.


----------



## Vermontster

Ryan - Those are some great looking S series trucks. They must have been some of the last to have Frink plow frames. It's amazing to me how little Frink changed their design from 1939 to 2000. The only major change was the elimination of the wing crane. Have you ever met anyone who worked for Frink that was willing to chat about some of the mechanics of their equipment?


----------



## Township1

mercer_me;1518600 said:


> It's a wicked sharp looking truck.
> 
> I hope the CAT truck makes it to, I like seeing a new truck with a CAT engine in it.


Only problem is the new ct660 motors are yellow Navistars ( International. ). The truck is basically a pay star with cat tins & trim.


----------



## Vermontster

In my first post I had a shot of the current truck 5, I also wanted to show the truck that preceeded it. The new one is the first truck 5 to have a plow, all the ones before it were the salt shaker. A good friend and classmate of mine is the operator of this one. I have a lot of pride in the department, I'm trying to join their ranks.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Ryan, I really like that caution sign being used as a mud flap.

And Alcoc, I don't believe Syracuse uses graders for plowing anymore.


----------



## mercer_me

Township1;1519412 said:


> Only problem is the new ct660 motors are yellow Navistars ( International. ). The truck is basically a pay star with cat tins & trim.


I had a feeling that was the case. I asked a few people about that and some told me they are real CAT engines and some said they are International engines.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Yeah, talk to any Cat salesperson and you will discover that most of the sales pitch revolves around how the CT660 is NOT an International product.


----------



## GeoffD

I guess the big questions are:

1. Who designed it?
2. Where do you buy it?
3. Who is supporting it?


----------



## NFDDJS

Cat and Navstar designed it. 

Buy it from your Cat dealer

Cat is the only one that is supporting it. You can NOT get warranty work done at an Internation dealer you need to go to a Cat dealer.


----------



## BMB Plowing

Here are a few shots from late last year...I was looking through some photos earlier today getting impatient for snow plowing. 
Both trucks are EX-DOT trucks from around the Rochester area. We have Rochester city street routes with plow with these trucks.










The green Kenworth is what I plow with, it's a beast and I love it. So much power, and I can literally see everything being so high up. 
The grey Freightliner is my bosses truck.










This truck below is from the town of Spafford, near Skaneatles Ny. It's an Osk Kosh right? I'm not too familiar with these types of trucks, and it didn't have any markings on it. But it's a badass truck for sure.


----------



## abbottfarm

Township1;1519412 said:


> Only problem is the new ct660 motors are yellow Navistars ( International. ). The truck is basically a pay star with cat tins & trim.


No to derail, but from my understanding from talking to the local international shop is that cat builds the blocks and internals for all the maxforce engines and navistar puts there fuel delivery system on the blocks. Example the maxforce 13 is a c-13 block, and the maxforce 15 is a c-15 ect..pretty reputable guy in the service department told me this, and I think a few years ago in a ccj or landline magazine I read a article stating the same thing but who knows.


----------



## NFDDJS

abbottfarm;1520757 said:


> No to derail, but from my understanding from talking to the local international shop is that cat builds the blocks and internals for all the maxforce engines and navistar puts there fuel delivery system on the blocks. Example the maxforce 13 is a c-13 block, and the maxforce 15 is a c-15 ect..pretty reputable guy in the service department told me this, and I think a few years ago in a ccj or landline magazine I read a article stating the same thing but who knows.


All very true and the problems they are having with them is the fuel system and EGR and DPF junk. They as of the end of this month any truck made will need to run the DEF fluid like all the other motors. I have a feeling this will fix most of the problems but only time will tell. I can tell you this, I have 3 years of payments left on my new CAT 450E backhoe I got last year and if they have the problems worked out I will be buying a CAT Tri-axle. If they dont then I will be getting a Western Star with the DD15 motor.


----------



## Vermontster

BMB - Yes that is a P series Oshkosh, my guess would be early 80's. The plow gear is Frink. The plows are in great shape, you can see where the front of the wing has hit the back side of the V. I've seen much worse. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## matteo30

Some new MassDot Freightliner SD114 ten wheelers. All come with everest plows and HiWay XT3 all season bodies. Two don't have wings and have center mounted chutes because they are setup for tow plows while other two have right hand wings and traditional rear discharge. Also an 2003 Oshkosh from Lee maintenance.


----------



## matteo30

Some more pics of the SD114 as well as some off the SD 108 which have the viking setups all the way around.


----------



## Bones357

Thanks for the MassDOT pics, matteo! I really like their fleet, and we don't get to see enough of them here. 

On a side note, I really like Viking plows. . Probably because some of the first plows that really caught my attention were NYSTA trucks back in the '80s with Viking setups.


----------



## oshkosh619

Vermontster;1520979 said:


> BMB - Yes that is a P series Oshkosh, my guess would be early 80's. The plow gear is Frink. The plows are in great shape, you can see where the front of the wing has hit the back side of the V. I've seen much worse. Thanks for the pics.


Probably '70's vintage, but not '80's. Cab details aren't consistent with '80's or later P's. It quite possibly might even be late '60's!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1521350 said:


> Thanks for the MassDOT pics, matteo! I really like their fleet, and we don't get to see enough of them here.
> 
> On a side note, I really like Viking plows. . Probably because some of the first plows that really caught my attention were NYSTA trucks back in the '80s with Viking setups.


I'm right there with you Bones. I still think Viking has the best looking setup. Frink and Viking were tops back in the day. Now Henderson has taken over!! Even Tenco has seemed to die out a bit lately.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Cabovers anyone?


__
https://flic.kr/p/8081274575


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1522041 said:


> Cabovers anyone?
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8081274575


That's really different. I wonder what it's like plowing with a cab over.


----------



## matteo30

I agree with the general concencus. The Vikings are a nice setup


----------



## BMB Plowing

Plow Chaser;1522041 said:


> Cabovers anyone?
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8081274575


Awesome pictures!
Where were these taken, I'm assuming all at one location, a dealer?
I've never seen some of those trucks with the lift axle so far forward on the trucks before. Are some of those even lift axles, or are they just an additional fixed axle? 
Either way, that's something new to me! it looks pretty cool, and I'm sure definitely adds a lot of support.


----------



## Len90

Great shots of the new MassPike stuff. That is definitely a department we don't see enough of on here. Awesome job all around. I have been a little backlogged, but here is some NJ DOT from the Nor'easter that rolled through two weeks ago.

First off a DSNY garbage truck that was set up as a precaution. Only truck mounted at the time this picture was taken










Now onto the NJ DOT...


----------



## Len90

Was actually able to catch some brand new trucks out on the road in addition to some of the older Internationals. Rumor is that in another year or so there will be 15 Mack 10-wheelers with right hand wings in the NJ DOT fleet.


----------



## theholycow

Am I seeing something wrong or is that a shoe hanging down nearly a foot?


----------



## Bones357

theholycow;1522983 said:


> Am I seeing something wrong or is that a shoe hanging down nearly a foot?


I think those shoes might be spring-loaded.

Nice to see the Valk plows on the NJDDOT fleet. Valk was the only plow used by PennDOT (at least in my neck of the woods), PA Turnpike and Erie for as far back as I can remember. PennDOT has been using a lot of Tenco lately (I believe all the wings are Tenco), and Erie buys from a lot of different companies now. But I believe the Turnpike is still loyal to Valk (and Mack for that matter).


----------



## Bones357

Len90;1522567 said:


> First off a DSNY garbage truck that was set up as a precaution. Only truck mounted at the time this picture was taken


I understand why NYC has to do that, but man, those make homely plow trucks!


----------



## Stik208

I like the orange cab over MRs they run. Someone in the Albany are here is running an older one Idont know who it is I will try and find out this year.


----------



## Dan85

City of Buffalo annual snow speech; some good shots of the fleet. You can even see the old Unimog, they brought it down from storage!

http://www.wivb.com/dpp/news/local/buffalos-snow-removal-team-ready-for-winter


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1523355 said:


> City of Buffalo annual snow speech; some good shots of the fleet. You can even see the old Unimog, they brought it down from storage!
> 
> http://www.wivb.com/dpp/news/local/buffalos-snow-removal-team-ready-for-winter


Nice vid. Are all the new trucks Freightliners? That dark blue Granite tow truck is sweet looking. I would love to see more of it.



> Mayor Brown told a story that during one of these inspections several administrations ago, the hood of a truck was lifted and the engine was missing.


Great story, I bet stuff like this still happens in Utica. Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1523825 said:


> Great story, I bet stuff like this still happens in Utica. Thumbs Up


In Utica they get into a truck to plow and forget the plow is on the truck. This usually occurs after they've flipped the truck over 4 times, smashed into a hydrant, and slammed into a few cars.

Let's follow the degredation of a City of Utica Oshkosh snowplow shall we!

Big Oshkosh P series, starts off nice right?

After a few nicks and dings, it gets put out of service as a parts truck, but still could run with a little mechanic love.

A few more bruises and it's offically out of commision to be used as a parts truck.

And finally all we have left is a frame, cab, and air cleaner.

Good job DPW workers, you know how to kill a $150,000 plow in 5 years!!


----------



## Bones357

Gees, Ryan. That's sick!

Erie's fleet may be really rough, but at least they drive the trucks into the ground before they take them out of service.

I notice in the third picture the arms for the wing plow. Looks like they simply cut them off at the blade with a torch and left them attached to the truck. So, they didn't even save the plow! Wow.


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1523355 said:


> City of Buffalo annual snow speech; some good shots of the fleet. You can even see the old Unimog, they brought it down from storage!
> 
> http://www.wivb.com/dpp/news/local/buffalos-snow-removal-team-ready-for-winter


Good looking gear there. Another Thumbs Up for Viking plows.


----------



## alcoc420

Great photos! Here are two slightly old ones. They are New York State Parks rigs. First, a 1995 International S-2500 in Heckscher State Park c. 2007. Second, a Dresser 515 at the Mt. Morris end of Letchworth State Park in August, 2009.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I just found a pic I had of the City of Utica Oshkosh truck 11 in all it's glory. Such a fall from grace from 2004 to 2012.


----------



## fredlund

Bones357;1523135 said:


> I think those shoes might be spring-loaded.
> 
> Nice to see the Valk plows on the NJDDOT fleet. Valk was the only plow used by PennDOT (at least in my neck of the woods), PA Turnpike and Erie for as far back as I can remember. PennDOT has been using a lot of Tenco lately (I believe all the wings are Tenco), and Erie buys from a lot of different companies now. But I believe the Turnpike is still loyal to Valk (and Mack for that matter).


Does Valk still make wings? Did they ever? I haven't seen one in a while...and their website doesn't suggest they do.

In the event that they don't, then it's not tough to see why any agency with wings isn't getting them...no one is going to do a separate bid for a wing and a non wing regularly

Regarding the Utica oshkosh...presumably if it is getting picked like that they are using the parts in other oshkoshs???


----------



## Bones357

fredlund;1524846 said:


> Does Valk still make wings? Did they ever? I haven't seen one in a while...and their website doesn't suggest they do.


I don't believe they do, and I'm not sure if they ever did. Perhaps someone with more knowledge of the PA Turnpike fleet would know. If any agency ever had a Valk wing, I would think it would be them.



> In the event that they don't, then it's not tough to see why any agency with wings isn't getting them...no one is going to do a separate bid for a wing and a non wing regularly


It's funny that you mention that. Believe it or not, I believe many recent PennDOT trucks were speced exactly that way. They were speced with Tenco wings and front hitches (not sure if those were Tenco) and no front plow. But I assume that's because they have PLENTY of front plows that they reuse. There is a good shot somewhere in this thread of three brand new PennDOT Workstars enroute to their new homes, and all are only sporting their Tenco wings.

ETA: Found it, courtesy of granitfan713


----------



## Bones357

Here are some retro PennDOT pics from around '89-'90. Mostly IH S-series and maybe a Ford. All Valk front plows. Can anyone ID the wing? Frink??


----------



## Dan85

Len90;1522569 said:


> Was actually able to catch some brand new trucks out on the road in addition to some of the older Internationals. Rumor is that in another year or so there will be 15 Mack 10-wheelers with right hand wings in the NJ DOT fleet.


Great Photos, feels odd seeing some NJ snow pics before NY snow pics! I can't wait to see some lime green Granites!



Uncle Herb;1523825 said:


> Nice vid. Are all the new trucks Freightliners? That dark blue Granite tow truck is sweet looking. I would love to see more of it.


I don't think that they actually had any of the new trucks in the video, I've seen the FL80s (or 70's?) around quite a bit. I know that when I visited the garage once, they were completely rebuilding on of the FL80s. I have seen a few new Freightliner 108SD or 114SD's floating around the city, I think these are the new trucks he was talking about.

The other day I saw another Buffalo Unimog - it was a NFTA Metro Unimog and it was going downtown on a flatbed; it had the retro Metro logo on the door and it was just about the coolest thing I have ever saw!

First action shot of the new season!


----------



## matredsoxfan

Hey guys. Thinking of starting a MassDOT thread just to talk about the plow set ups and the trucks of the Massachusetts Department of Transportation. We could post plow pics from Mass Highway, Turnpike & Now DOT. What do you guys think?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1525822 said:


> The other day I saw another Buffalo Unimog - it was a NFTA Metro Unimog and it was going downtown on a flatbed; it had the retro Metro logo on the door and it was just about the coolest thing I have ever saw!


Times like that when you wish you could download images from your brain!


----------



## russthebus

There supposed to be multipurpose i guess though, the only real purpose is picking up garbage and getting stuck in real snowstorms!


----------



## Plow Chaser

matredsoxfan;1526446 said:


> Hey guys. Thinking of starting a MassDOT thread just to talk about the plow set ups and the trucks of the Massachusetts Department of Transportation. We could post plow pics from Mass Highway, Turnpike & Now DOT. What do you guys think?


You have a free will to do whatever you want! Honestly, I think you'll get the most traffic here for MassDOT talk. This is THE biggest thread on Plowsite!!!! All you can do is give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Out for a ride on a rainy day and passed by a PennDOT shed .


----------



## JIM SHERRY

At the PennDOT shed a new truck waiting for snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of the new rig.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One last photo for now.


----------



## mercer_me

I thought I was going to be driving a 2005 International 7400 single axle this Winter but, my boss told me last weak I will be driving a 2010 Volvo wheeler. From what I have heard, Maine DOT hasn't had very good luck with the new Volvos. I hope this one doesn't give me to much trouble.


----------



## Dan85

Pretty awesome truck Mercer, I would take it as a compliment to be in a truck that nice/new! Have a good/safe season!


----------



## melldog55

@Mercer_me Please explain to me the Maine DOT spreaders in the back with that weird looking funnel to the drivers side I never really understood that, Thanks.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

here is a pic from mass highway pit saturday


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1528159 said:


> Pretty awesome truck Mercer, I would take it as a compliment to be in a truck that nice/new! Have a good/safe season!


Thanks! I took it as a compliment because it's the newest and the biggest truck at our shed.



melldog55;1528247 said:


> @Mercer_me Please explain to me the Maine DOT spreaders in the back with that weird looking funnel to the drivers side I never really understood that, Thanks.


The spreader has a spinner and it also has the chute coming off the driver's side and there is trap door that closes off one or the other. We usually put a concentrated line of salt on the center line and then in the middle of the lane. They have done a lot of research on salting and they say this works the best.


----------



## bacwudzme

mercer_me;1528352 said:


> The spreader has a spinner and it also has the chute coming off the driver's side and there is trap door that closes off one or the other. We usually put a concentrated line of salt on the center line and then in the middle of the lane. They have done a lot of research on salting and they say this works the best.


Ill back what he says, passenger side of my truck very little rust mostly in inside door lip and right at the lower bed behind rear tire. Now the driver side have bubbles forming above rear tire rust in the drivers door. very sad I wash this after every storm passenger side looks like a 05 and the drivers side looks like a 95!


----------



## alcoc420

I was trying to convert ntsc video to mpeg for youtube tonight, and found a clip I forgot about. Here are two screen captures of a NYSDOT Brockway N761T (I think it was an N: Cummins) driving past a parked International S-2500 in the Binghamton yard in July, 1991. Sorry, about the quality, but I hope the images are of interest of somebody.


----------



## mercer_me

bacwudzme;1528428 said:


> Ill back what he says, passenger side of my truck very little rust mostly in inside door lip and right at the lower bed behind rear tire. Now the driver side have bubbles forming above rear tire rust in the drivers door. very sad I wash this after every storm passenger side looks like a 05 and the drivers side looks like a 95!


The liquid calcium doesn't help either.


----------



## Len90

Dan 85: Agreed. I'm thinking the Granites will replace some older Volvos and the couple of International's the state has.

JIM SHERRY: Really like the line-up shot. Good to see the RDs still in Penn DOTs fleet. Those are a great looking plow truck

mercer_me: Congrats on getting that truck. I hope you will take more pictures of it when it has the plows hung.

So last Tuesday the NJDOT went into snow mode and placed the contractors on alert. Although there was no snow accumulation I was able to see this. First time I have ever seen a tow truck like this with a plow mounted. Not only that, a pretty big one way.


----------



## Plow Chaser

alcoc420;1528478 said:


> I was trying to convert ntsc video to mpeg for youtube tonight, and found a clip I forgot about. Here are two screen captures of a NYSDOT Brockway N761T (I think it was an N: Cummins) driving past a parked International S-2500 in the Binghamton yard in July, 1991. Sorry, about the quality, but I hope the images are of interest of somebody.


That is a piece of history right there!!

Do you have a Youtube channel up?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Len, that goes down as the most insane use for a plow truck that I've ever seen. Sure the mixers outfitted with a plow, and even some of the fancy chromed up dumps seem a little nuts, but a TOW TRUCK??!!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Morrissey snow removal;1528345 said:


> here is a pic from mass highway pit saturday


Good looking plow, looks like a former PennDOT truck?


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1528667 said:


> mercer_me: Congrats on getting that truck. I hope you will take more pictures of it when it has the plows hung.


Thanks! I will get more pictures of it when I'm out plowing.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats to nice of a wrecker to be plowing with


----------



## vplow

alcoc420;1528478 said:


> I was trying to convert ntsc video to mpeg for youtube tonight, and found a clip I forgot about. Here are two screen captures of a NYSDOT Brockway N761T (I think it was an N: Cummins) driving past a parked International S-2500 in the Binghamton yard in July, 1991. Sorry, about the quality, but I hope the images are of interest of somebody.


GREAT stuff! Content trumps image quality with that sort of thing.

Anything else interesting in the Binghamton NYSDOT yard on that visit? (even the old NYSDOT Ford Louisvilles qualify as pretty interesting at this point!)


----------



## vplow

> Len, that goes down as the most insane use for a plow truck that I've ever seen. Sure the mixers outfitted with a plow, and even some of the fancy chromed up dumps seem a little nuts, but a TOW TRUCK??!!!!
> __________________


Yeah, I think NJDOT will let you bolt their plow to anything that has tires and a driver. At least if the rest of the monkeys in the conga line go in the ditch they have something to pull them out!

Broome County NY did one better, they used to (doubt they still do, it was a ca. 1980 truck) have an Autocar tandem wrecker with a plow and a full Viking benching wing. Not sure if the idea was a reserve plow truck, or to be able to go out into the storm and recover a truck that broke down/ditched/rolled, or what. Tried to attach a pic, not a very good one but it's the only pic I ever got of it.


----------



## BillyRgn

I would think a wrecker would make more in winch outs in a storm than an hourly rate plowing, I could see a county or state wrecker with a blade as a strict rescue truck but the benching wing is kinda over the top, my thoughts on that one are the truck used to be a dump or have a frame mounted sander and they obtained a wrecker Body and decided not to take the plow set up off for some reason


----------



## Uncle Herb

alcoc, that is some great vintage footage! Please post links when you can.


----------



## Len90

vplow;1529095 said:


> Yeah, I think NJDOT will let you bolt their plow to anything that has tires and a driver. At least if the rest of the monkeys in the conga line go in the ditch they have something to pull them out!


Pretty much, so long as the truck fits the class the state wants for the bid area. I definitely think trucks like that would have been super effective during the December 2010 blizzard. Since the truck had the one-way on it, it probably would go as the last truck in the conga line. State usually likes to have one-ways on their own ten wheel trucks and the last trucks in the contractor congas.


----------



## Uncle Herb

New Workstars for the NYS Truway, still waiting to receive their decals and logos.


----------



## Uncle Herb

NYS Parks Topkick


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats a clean looking older topkick


----------



## alcoc420

Having only a little success converting my dvds. I will post links once it works. Meanwhile, here are two different video captures from the dealer in Monroe, NY. One is an International 4x4. I think it is an M model; you folks probably know better. The other is an FWD, probably an HA or HR.


----------



## WingPlow

there is no better looking plow truck then a M model international 4x4


----------



## snow

Some CT DOT trucks from a recent auction (photos from auctioneer site). Just saw 4 of them yesterday on the hook headed to Brookfield Autowreckers in NY


----------



## Uncle Herb

Did someone say International M-Series plow?


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb;1529894 said:


> New Workstars for the NYS Truway, still waiting to receive their decals and logos.


I miss the black hoods.


----------



## fredlund

snow;1530342 said:


> Some CT DOT trucks from a recent auction (photos from auctioneer site). Just saw 4 of them yesterday on the hook headed to Brookfield Autowreckers in NY


Brookfield Auto wreckers in Elmsford?


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1530342 said:


> Some CT DOT trucks from a recent auction (photos from auctioneer site). Just saw 4 of them yesterday on the hook headed to Brookfield Autowreckers in NY


Is that who was literally buying all of the trucks?


----------



## DareDog

Town of Stockbridge


----------



## Noborine

County rig in Morristown


----------



## snow

fredlund;1530735 said:


> Brookfield Auto wreckers in Elmsford?


Yes, they were towing some and had others on their landoll


----------



## snow

BillyRgn;1530836 said:


> Is that who was literally buying all of the trucks?


I did not make that auction, couldn't tell you


----------



## dieselguy5245

Morrissey snow removal;1528345 said:


> here is a pic from mass highway pit saturday


since when does boss make 11 foot plows?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

its just a sticker they dont


----------



## iamhere

Anyone up for some Vintage Walter Snow Fighter action in the Tug Hill region?


----------



## alcoc420

Wow! Coincidentally, I just uploaded my first Youtube video, and it is of two Walter Snow Fighters. Town of Southold, NY in 1989, 90, or 91. I did not keep the date. Also included are two IH Fleetstars, and a two parked trucks: a pre 1974 IH Cargostars, and an IH R-series.


----------



## Dan85

alcoc420;1532134 said:


> Wow! Coincidentally, I just uploaded my first Youtube video, and it is of two Walter Snow Fighters. Town of Southold, NY in 1989, 90, or 91. I did not keep the date. Also included are two IH Fleetstars, and a two parked trucks: a pre 1974 IH Cargostars, and an IH R-series.


Awesome video! I really look forward to seeing some more of your videos!


----------



## Uncle Herb

I don't think Ryan will be able to handle this video. :laughing:


----------



## Plow Chaser

I can't handle it at 1:09 in when that Detroit rips on the Walter!! Awesome footage and killer to see those old Internationals.


----------



## Plow Chaser

That Tug Hill video is so great. I received a copy of that years ago from a friend but never uploaded it. Glad to see someone did tho. Truly a great piece of snow plow history and Walter trucks.


----------



## NFDDJS

LON;1492302 said:


> Here's the Dodge 5500 we built for my home township


How do you like that truck? Any one else run or own one of these Ram 5500 trucks? I have been thinking about getting one but can seem to find anybody that has run or owns one...


----------



## BillyRgn

NFDDJS;1532469 said:


> How do you like that truck? Any one else run or own one of these Ram 5500 trucks? I have been thinking about getting one but can seem to find anybody that has run or owns one...


I do know they are starting to pick up popularity with tow company's but other than that I don't know much. A couple of them traded in there internationals for them


----------



## mercer_me

These videos show what it's like to plow roads very well.


----------



## Vermontster

The Southold film was great. IH Fleetstars were the unsung heroes of many a public works department.


----------



## Plow Chaser

mercer_me;1532632 said:


> These videos show what it's like to plow roads very well.


The bald guy doesn't sound bit like a disgrunted a hole does he?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Very good videos. The Town of Camillus fleet is rather large, probably one of the largest in the CNY area. Not sure why but I don't think they surplus anything so that might explain it.

They used to run a few Walters (who didn't?)

http://dailydieseldose.com/white-gmc-volvo-autocar/

http://dailydieseldose.com/last-of-the-snow-fighters/


----------



## Dan85

A couple from each end of the spectrum:

Buffalo or former Buffalo Volvo-Autocar at Casey's truck salvage. There were also three ex-NYSDOT trucks, two Mack Superliners and an all metal fender Mack parked out front too - I can't imagine what they have inside the gate!










Brand new Pete at Hunter


----------



## Plow Boss

Is that Pete at Hunter AWD? - I think there is to much truck for that plow.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Boss;1533577 said:


> Is that Pete at Hunter AWD? - I think there is to much truck for that plow.


Just 2wd, no solid axle up front that I noticed, just the cross member.


----------



## AndyTblc

How about the crumpling railroad bridge?!?!?! Dont look to safe to me



Dan85;1533533 said:


> A couple from each end of the spectrum:
> 
> Buffalo or former Buffalo Volvo-Autocar at Casey's truck salvage. There were also three ex-NYSDOT trucks, two Mack Superliners and an all metal fender Mack parked out front too - I can't imagine what they have inside the gate!


----------



## adksnowo

AndyTblc;1533638 said:


> How about the crumpling railroad bridge?!?!?! Dont look to safe to me


Don't worry, it's proably exempted track, keeps it under 10 mph. If there is a problem CSX will blame the train crew for any problems then have M&W look into it.:laughing:


----------



## hunterenvironme

*My new toy*

Well, it looks like i've finally got an oshkosh to call my own. its an airforce WT2206 that was re manufactured in the 80's and recently had a rebuilt 3406B put in. so far i've been running through it and prepping it to pass a mass inspection. I haven't plowed snow with it yet but let me say... THIS THING IS A BEAST!!!. hope you guys enjoy the pics!


----------



## BillyRgn

hunterenvironme;1534454 said:


> Well, it looks like i've finally got an oshkosh to call my own. its an airforce WT2206 that was re manufactured in the 80's and recently had a rebuilt 3406B put in. so far i've been running through it and prepping it to pass a mass inspection. I haven't plowed snow with it yet but let me say... THIS THING IS A BEAST!!!. hope you guys enjoy the pics!


Congrats man the thing looks awesome, if you don't mind me asking whare did you find that


----------



## hunterenvironme

i actually bought it from a military surplus dealer out in texas, hardly saw any use from the look of things!


----------



## mercer_me

We got about 2" of snow and quite a bit of sleet and freezing rain in my area. I started plowing at 5:00am and pretty much plowed and salted all day until 4:00pm with about an hour break in the middle. I will most likely be going back out later to put more salt out.


----------



## IC-Smoke

We need to get you a gopro camera!! Thanks for the photos and looking forward to more! Thumbs Up were still stuck with rain and 40* here in lower Mich. maybe January it will snow


----------



## mercer_me

IC-Smoke;1534717 said:


> We need to get you a gopro camera!! Thanks for the photos and looking forward to more! Thumbs Up were still stuck with rain and 40* here in lower Mich. maybe January it will snow


I would love to have a GoPro camera, I would use it ALL the time. My old cell phone had A LOT better camera than my new one. I got a feeling I'm going to get a digital camera for Christmas so, I will take some good pictures when I get it. It's been fairly warm hear to but, I think it's going to start cooling down.


----------



## snow

Here are a few randoms. Ex Town of Seymour Autocar









2 new Internationals at the dealer in Torrington waiting for delivery. I saw a 3rd inside the shop









One of two older Internationals at the dealer as well










Canton Village Construction's Ex- Town of Westport,CT R model


----------



## snow

CVC's RM









Ex PA DOT 6 wheeler


----------



## Bones357

Plow Boss;1533577 said:


> Is that Pete at Hunter AWD? - I think there is to much truck for that plow.


I agree. That Monroe plow is too small for that truck.


----------



## Bones357

hunterenvironme;1534454 said:


> Well, it looks like i've finally got an oshkosh to call my own. its an airforce WT2206 that was re manufactured in the 80's and recently had a rebuilt 3406B put in. so far i've been running through it and prepping it to pass a mass inspection. I haven't plowed snow with it yet but let me say... THIS THING IS A BEAST!!!. hope you guys enjoy the pics!


Congrats! She looks great!


----------



## Bones357

snow;1534762 said:


> Ex PA DOT 6 wheeler


I'm pretty sure that's a PA Turnpike truck, not PennDOT.


----------



## fredlund

@snow, 

The red international workstars are most likely town of Washington. 

They had the fire burn down their barn. I think they got 3 tandems and 2 single axle. They got bids from all over the place, Freightliner, kenworth, international. 

They went with international...definitely not what I would do these days but they had good luck in the past. They still run some 4900s that are in good shape. 

Hope these work out for them. 

They have had a strange amount of things burn down, between their town hall basement fire, their truck garage, etc. 

They were given a nice old mack from town of Bolton...not sure what will happen to that long term. They were also running trade ins from Marola...


----------



## trustyrusty

Quick shot of an Idaho DOT truck in the fuel island while we were running our sidewalk route this morning. Not too great of a photo but we need Idaho in here somewhere.


----------



## pohouse

Love the Oshkosh pics. Just an FYI for Oshkosh lovers.... The airport in Ainsworth, Nebraska is selling their fleet of Oshkosh plow trucks. '80, '82, '83 I think. If you want more details and pics, you can go to BigIron.com and search on 'Oshkosh'. They look to be in good shape.
1st pic- 1983 Oshkosh WT2206 w/14' dual edge blade
2nd pic- 1982 Oshkosh WT2206
3rd pic- 1980 Oshkosh WT2206 w/14' blade.
.:salute:


----------



## 2004F550

fredlund;1534927 said:


> @snow,
> 
> The red international workstars are most likely town of Washington.
> 
> They had the fire burn down their barn. I think they got 3 tandems and 2 single axle. They got bids from all over the place, Freightliner, kenworth, international.
> 
> They went with international...definitely not what I would do these days but they had good luck in the past. They still run some 4900s that are in good shape.
> 
> Hope these work out for them.
> 
> They have had a strange amount of things burn down, between their town hall basement fire, their truck garage, etc.
> 
> They were given a nice old mack from town of Bolton...not sure what will happen to that long term. They were also running trade ins from Marola...


Great bunch of guys up there, we did a bit of wingplow work with the RM for them in the 2011 winter and they were an awesome group to work with. Tough luck with their fires though. They keep a nice fleet.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

hunterenvironme;1534538 said:


> i actually bought it from a military surplus dealer out in texas, hardly saw any use from the look of things!


what are u going to run for a blade or blades on that?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1534835 said:


> I agree. That Monroe plow is too small for that truck.


I got thinking, the truck has a Michigan company mudflaps on it, thus is must be from or going to Michigan. They barely run front blades on trucks and just those belly plows in Michigan which this truck has. A + B = C!!!


----------



## WingPlow

"they had a fire burn down their barn".....i,m sorry but that has to be the most insulting comment to any
DPW worker.....we work out of GARAGES not barns like some old farm


sorry for the rant but this just gets under my skin


----------



## Bones357

trustyrusty;1534937 said:


> Quick shot of an Idaho DOT truck in the fuel island while we were running our sidewalk route this morning. Not too great of a photo but we need Idaho in here somewhere.


Looks like a nice truck from what I can see. Western Star maybe?

You're right…we do need some Idaho trucks. Now it's up to you to hunt them down!


----------



## fredlund

WingPlow;1535566 said:


> "they had a fire burn down their barn".....i,m sorry but that has to be the most insulting comment to any
> DPW worker.....we work out of GARAGES not barns like some old farm
> 
> sorry for the rant but this just gets under my skin


I understand and am sorry. In my defense their garages and salt shed are basically styled after barns and painted barn red. I normally wouldnt call a municipal garage a barn, but in my mind when I think of their setup I think barn.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

snow;1534762 said:


> CVC's RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex PA DOT 6 wheeler


 i love the older macks


----------



## NFDDJS

snow;1534762 said:


> CVC's RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex PA DOT 6 wheeler


Who owns that Mack RM? That is very nice...


----------



## Dan85

Caught this guy this morning. Not sure where he's headed...


----------



## Uncle Herb

Neat! Strange looking setup on the back of the S-Series.


----------



## vplow

Uncle Herb;1536598 said:


> Neat! Strange looking setup on the back of the S-Series.


Tractor with plow and wing but without spreader mounted, hauling older tractor with plow and wing WITH spreader mounted.


----------



## vplow

WingPlow;1535566 said:


> "they had a fire burn down their barn".....i,m sorry but that has to be the most insulting comment to any
> DPW worker.....we work out of GARAGES not barns like some old farm
> 
> sorry for the rant but this just gets under my skin


More or less a regional thing, and I'm pretty sure nobody ever means it as a put-down. Go to some areas in NY state and everyone, from the crew to the super to the town board to the mayor to the residents, calls it the "town barn". Pretty much goes back to when the "town barn" did in fact stable work animals, or was an old farm barn bought by the town for the purpose of housing early mechanized equipment. I can think of a couple examples of the latter which have only been abandoned by the town in the last 5-10 years!


----------



## BillyRgn

I think my town public works calls there building the barn and the central maint. Facility up the street where everything gets repaired is the garage


----------



## Dan85

vplow;1536937 said:


> Tractor with plow and wing but without spreader mounted, hauling older tractor with plow and wing WITH spreader mounted.


I think that about sums it up!



Uncle Herb;1536598 said:


> Neat! Strange looking setup on the back of the S-Series.


Here's a different view of the same truck from a while back:


----------



## DareDog

DareDog;1530948 said:


> Town of Stockbridge
> ]


----------



## DareDog




----------



## NFDDJS

What is the deal with guys leaving the wing up while parked. I get it when the truck in parked in the shop and you don't have the room to put it down. Two things piss me off to no end. Parking a truck with less then a half a tank of fuel and parking them with the plows up. I get it we all want to go home but fuel them up and put the gear down. With the plows I just put them down and give them **** but with the fuel I give them one verbal, two written, then your out the door. I have a 1000 gallon tank on site fill it!!!


----------



## BillyRgn

NFDDJS;1537203 said:


> What is the deal with guys leaving the wing up while parked. I get it when the truck in parked in the shop and you don't have the room to put it down. Two things piss me off to no end. Parking a truck with less then a half a tank of fuel and parking them with the plows up. I get it we all want to go home but fuel them up and put the gear down. With the plows I just put them down and give them **** but with the fuel I give them one verbal, two written, then your out the door. I have a 1000 gallon tank on site fill it!!!


100% agree, no excuses for a empty tank, and plows up is just absolute unnecessary stress on truck frame and hydraulics


----------



## alcoc420

Excellent photos of cool plows and trucks. Here are couple of older rigs belonging to the Town of Smithtown, NY. One is a 1984 or 85 International S-1754 with a 10ft 5-7 yard body. If I recall correctly the tires were only 9.00 x 20, but might have been 10.00 x 20. The other is 1979 Autocar DC9964 with a reversible expressway plow, and a wing plow. Smithtown did not buy trucks with wing plows. The plows were added to about 5 to 10 "10-wheelers" in the late '80s. The Autocars had bodies of about 18 yards, and had 11.00 x 24 tires. The photos are from a video taken on NY 25A in front of the Kings Park Fire Department about 1989.


----------



## Bones357

That pic of the Autocar is awesome, aloc!


----------



## NFDDJS

If only we could get the cab comforts of today and but the trucks of the 70s and 80s..... So sick of this EGR and DPF...


----------



## fredlund

2004F550;1535449 said:


> Great bunch of guys up there, we did a bit of wingplow work with the RM for them in the 2011 winter and they were an awesome group to work with. Tough luck with their fires though. They keep a nice fleet.


When you do wingplow work you're benching or just pushing back and using the plow as a patrol wing?

It's good that you guys get paid to do it but I cant begin to understand why these towns don't run at least some small patrol wings to cut down on their passes...

Morris supposedly has a wing that they will run after storms, but there are so many roads that could be knocked out in two passes rather than four w a wing...

Don't know why the whole NW corner seems to love running old one ways with nothing else


----------



## WingPlow

because most of the roads in this part of the state arent really wide enough to run a wing..


----------



## dlnimsy

found these in Berlin NH yesterday.


----------



## xtreem3d

These 2 are DOT sort of....It's a truck I fixed up that was an old Illinois DOT truck.1982 S Series dt466, auto ,central hyd's. I just added the used Western plow. The GOT SNOW is reflective white vinyl


----------



## trustyrusty

Finally got some decent shots this morning of an Idaho DOT truck.


----------



## NFDDJS

dlnimsy;1539352 said:


> found these in Berlin NH yesterday.


They ever hear about this thing called paint? You really can see the difference in how long stuff last when once a year you put some pant on areas that need attention.


----------



## dlnimsy

NFDDJS;1539446 said:


> They ever hear about this thing called paint? You really can see the difference in how long stuff last when once a year you put some pant on areas that need attention.


Given the overall appearance of thier yard,i think they run on a low budget that does not include money for paint.


----------



## 2004F550

fredlund;1539179 said:


> When you do wingplow work you're benching or just pushing back and using the plow as a patrol wing?
> 
> It's good that you guys get paid to do it but I cant begin to understand why these towns don't run at least some small patrol wings to cut down on their passes...
> 
> Morris supposedly has a wing that they will run after storms, but there are so many roads that could be knocked out in two passes rather than four w a wing...
> 
> Don't know why the whole NW corner seems to love running old one ways with nothing else


We were only doing benching at that point. That trucks plows for CT DOT during storms without the wing tho because CT doesn't hire contractor wing trucks for plowing even. I could see DOT running more wing trucks on bigger roads in the future and I do see more wing trucks around but I doubt towns will be running wings actively anytime soon. Like wing said roads are tight and I think routes for towns in this area are some what shorter then up north where a truck is responsible for more lane miles and needs the wing to make quicker work. Also, the traffic around this area is insane even during storms and it seems like running a wing on back roads would just be too much.


----------



## fredlund

2004F550;1539948 said:


> We were only doing benching at that point. That trucks plows for CT DOT during storms without the wing tho because CT doesn't hire contractor wing trucks for plowing even. I could see DOT running more wing trucks on bigger roads in the future and I do see more wing trucks around but I doubt towns will be running wings actively anytime soon. Like wing said roads are tight and I think routes for towns in this area are some what shorter then up north where a truck is responsible for more lane miles and needs the wing to make quicker work. Also, the traffic around this area is insane even during storms and it seems like running a wing on back roads would just be too much.


Fair enough, and I don't mean my comments as a snub on snow removal in these parts or anything like that. And I dont own operate or drive any municipal plow equipment so my experience and opinions are limited in scope and value.

What I will say, however, is I went to college on the NH/VT line and and they run wings all the time, even in the downtown areas, one driver, where there is lots of traffic. Also on roads that are 20-25' wide. Most of the time things are set up where even if the road is narrow you run the wing barely out but it pushes the white line totally clear and cleans up whatever shoulder you have. I realize some roads in the county go immediately from asphalt to an earthen berm or are curbed, and that's another challenge, but as I see it the smaller patrol wings basically make it so any road is done edge to edge in two passes.

Right now I'm in VT on work and on a town dirt road no more than 16' wide, and the guy was running a wing on that somehow...overkill but...


----------



## Paul9




----------



## Bones357

trustyrusty;1539381 said:


> Finally got some decent shots this morning of an Idaho DOT truck.


Nice catch!


----------



## dsr

*nysdot*

nysdot picture at snowplow shop


----------



## alcoc420

I like the photo of the NYSDOT Mack RD. (The others, too.)


----------



## Plow Boss

*2 - Trucks for Auction*

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=709


----------



## vplow

That old NYSDOT Mack is awesome! And check out how the plows were painted! I think I've got a Frink ad soemwhere with an IH FLeetstar that I suspected was an NYSDOT truck (painted blue with yellow fenders) and the plows are painted the same way.


----------



## vplow

NFDDJS;1539446 said:


> They ever hear about this thing called paint? You really can see the difference in how long stuff last when once a year you put some pant on areas that need attention.


When you do most of your plowing with a full fleet of mostly late-model loaders ($$$ to buy and $$$ to fuel) instead of trucks, there's probably not much left in the budget for paint...

I can see why they do it that way though, with the hills and tight areas in town you'd need the power and traction of a big 4x4 truck with the agility of a pickup. Thus, 4wd loaders that pivot in the middle work great. From what I've seen, they only have a couple big trucks to plow and the grader, and the rest is a good 6 or 8 loaders just like those.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Two days and no posts? Shameful.

This could be yours if your pockets are deep enough.


----------



## NFDDJS

vplow;1541425 said:


> When you do most of your plowing with a full fleet of mostly late-model loaders ($$$ to buy and $$$ to fuel) instead of trucks, there's probably not much left in the budget for paint...
> 
> I can see why they do it that way though, with the hills and tight areas in town you'd need the power and traction of a big 4x4 truck with the agility of a pickup. Thus, 4wd loaders that pivot in the middle work great. From what I've seen, they only have a couple big trucks to plow and the grader, and the rest is a good 6 or 8 loaders just like those.


If the head of public works cant find $200.00 for paint then they need to find a new head of the dept. lol


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A Mahoning township Pete waiting for snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of Mahoning townships Pete.


----------



## alcoc420

I uploaded on Youtube some more snow plowing videos from the 1990s for anyone who is interested. A lot of plowing by a 1940s or 50s Caterpillar No.12. Some video of a 1958 FWD Snogo loading an Autocar DC9964. Some Galion T-600s, a 1978 FWD CB66. The Cat is a private contractor working for Suffolk County. The other stuff is owned by the Town of Smithtown, NY.


----------



## DareDog

City of Oneida


----------



## DareDog

City of Sherrill








\


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog

Sherrill Salt Truck










Town of Veron's 2009 Mack 4x4


----------



## fredlund

Ex CT DOT in Elmsford waiting for the torches and shears I'd imagine.

They have about 20 of them there under lock and key. This is the only one outside.


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Boss;1541408 said:


> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=709


Thanks for the heads up, I'm going to bid on that oshkosh. Thats thefirst MPT i've seen out there, would be perfect for my contract.


----------



## LunchBox

If any of you guys are on the truck groups on Facebook, I'm sure you know my good friend Air Horn Joe. He texted me a few shots of Framingham, MA Oshkosh the other day, here they are.


----------



## slplow

They bought that last year and it's the first 4wd big truck the town has ever had. Besides the big snow blower truck.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats a nice looking truck


----------



## Plow Boss

*Town of Webb Ny*

At Stillwater


----------



## Dan85

Town of Westmoreland



















Plow Chaser's favorite Oshkosh - doesn't show any signs of improvement

Last Year:










Today:


----------



## SnoDuck

*Oshkosh...*

http://www.truckcab.com/category/snow-removal/

I'm assuming that these guys sell cabs to the do it yourselfer that is restoring a P or MPT series Oshkosh...

BTW,

Merry Christmas Everyone !

Duck


----------



## Uncle Herb

Wow, it's getting worse!


----------



## IC-Smoke

at least they rolled the window up. poor rig


----------



## SnoDuck

*I'll Take one of these...*

I'm not a wanting person, but if I was... I would want one of these.. 
(found online)


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan, great shots at Westmoreland. They've got a big Walter V plow sitting in the back barn too!! Utica, shame on that city. That Sterling hasn't moved in years either!

Well I may not be in NY, my brother in law is and shoots me photos!

Town of Deerfield the other day.


----------



## Winter Land Man

See something you don't see often on new plow trucks? Check out the Everest wing post... cable over the cab!!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

More Oshkosh love, outside of Lowville, NY


----------



## Winter Land Man

Dan85;1546658 said:


> Plow Chaser's favorite Oshkosh - doesn't show any signs of improvement
> 
> Last Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


Does someone just go onto that truck with a hammer and start hammering on it? Look at all the changes... lights moved... top of cab bent... etc.


----------



## wlhilliard

Saw a newer International from NYSDOT with the LED beacons and what looks like a rebuilt slid in spreader. Is this something that DOT is doing or might it be a local shop idea?


----------



## DareDog

tioga county highway getting ready for the storm


----------



## Winter Land Man

DareDog;1548091 said:


> tioga county highway getting ready for the storm


Nice fleet. How many trucks do they have total?


----------



## mercer_me

We have a big storm coming tomorrow, I think I should be able to get some pictures.


----------



## DareDog

Winter Land Man;1548093 said:


> Nice fleet. How many trucks do they have total?


10. got the pics from my buddy that works there.


----------



## IC-Smoke




----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.wktv.com/news/local/Utica-DPW-crews-prepare-for-snow-184831281.html

Which means more trucks will be left outside rotting away after the crew destroys them after this storm!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.wbng.com/news/local/Plow-Ride-Along-184857791.html


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/Plow-Drivers-Ready-for-Snow-184863361.html

Great footage here


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1548561 said:


> http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/Plow-Drivers-Ready-for-Snow-184863361.html
> 
> Great footage here


Buffalo, NYS DOT, NYTA, and more. Definitely a bit jealous right now as I sit here in NJ getting pounded by hours of nonstop pouring rain and wind gusts topping 50mph. However, I hear there is possibly something for the weekend that may bring some light-moderate snow accumulation.


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1548540 said:


> http://www.wktv.com/news/local/Utica-DPW-crews-prepare-for-snow-184831281.html
> 
> Which means more trucks will be left outside rotting away after the crew destroys them after this storm!!


So how soon until that shiny Workstar is sitting next to what remains of the Oshkosh?


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Uncle Herb

Great photo DareDog! Looks like fun.


----------



## alcoc420

For anyone interested, I just posted on Youtube another video of vintage snow plowing. 1993. Mostly Town of Smithtown. A little NYSDOT including a glimpse of a Ford L9000.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Alcoc you are the ultimate snowplow archivist!! I could watch your stuff all day long.

Here's few more videos from the news in Utica.

http://www.wktv.com/news/New-York-S...to-clear-streets-as-snow-falls-184982751.html


----------



## alcoc420

Thanks for the news videos. I forwarded them to two of my relatives who work for NYSTA and NYSDOT in Buffalo. Plow Chaser, Thanks! I have lucked out a few times.


----------



## DareDog

A little while ago i was watching YNN and they a story about utica person said something about the trucks i laughed a little



> I'm worried about our aging trucks. We've had issues already with one inches of snow, and now we're talking up to a foot," said Dave Short, Utica DPW Commissioner.


:laughing:

http://utica-mohawkvalley.ynn.com/content/top_stories/625226/utica-dealing-with-snow-covered-roads/


----------



## Uncle Herb

DareDog;1549272 said:


> A little while ago i was watching YNN and they a story about utica person said something about the trucks i laughed a little
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> http://utica-mohawkvalley.ynn.com/content/top_stories/625226/utica-dealing-with-snow-covered-roads/


Classic Utica.


----------



## Dan85

Last of the local stuff I found; Vernon Mack out to Pasture. I had to rush back to Buffalo for the storm. We got 12" of snow, worked for 12+ hours and not a single plow photo! Terrible.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Awesome shot. Just check the bottom of the cab...it's gone! The unstoppable force that is rust.


----------



## matredsoxfan

Was up in Southern NH yesterday. Got some NH DOT plows on Route 3. Will post soon. Another storm on the way and Boston area could get 4-6"+


----------



## DieselSlug

LunchBox;1545682 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'm going to bid on that oshkosh. Thats thefirst MPT i've seen out there, would be perfect for my contract.


Did you end up bidding? I am actually about 25 minutes away from the town of Homer.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1549801 said:


> Awesome shot. Just check the bottom of the cab...it's gone! The unstoppable force that is rust.


Thanks! Did they have an old Walter out there at one point? I seem to recall some good photos coming from that yard??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1550095 said:


> Thanks! Did they have an old Walter out there at one point? I seem to recall some good photos coming from that yard??


Yes and yes!! That Mack is actually an old City of Rome plow. Cool to see how they have it as a lawn ornament with the V plow. I'll get pics of the beat up Walter they had soon.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1550103 said:


> Yes and yes!! That Mack is actually an old City of Rome plow. Cool to see how they have it as a lawn ornament with the V plow. I'll get pics of the beat up Walter they had soon.


No Kidding! That's wild, I never would have guessed that if was originally from Rome. On Google earth, you can see some equipment sitting there. I guess the must have cleaned house.

You gotta get us some California high-altitude snow plow action. I have to imagine there's quite a bit of snow up on the peaks??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1550115 said:



> No Kidding! That's wild, I never would have guessed that if was originally from Rome. On Google earth, you can see some equipment sitting there. I guess the must have cleaned house.
> 
> You gotta get us some California high-altitude snow plow action. I have to imagine there's quite a bit of snow up on the peaks??


I'm heading up skiing on Sunday so hopefully I'll get some plows along the way too. They got over 7 feet in the mountains. Hell they've been salting the roads near my place and we are at 1500'.

Here's the Vernon Walter.


----------



## DareDog

your in my territory now 

today


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1550398 said:


> your in my territory now


Good Pics Dare! Haha, I try not to poach too many plow photos from you and Uncle Herb when I go to visit the folks.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Here are few from a couple days ago


----------



## Uncle Herb

I believe this was the lineup from Vernon back in the summer of 2011.


----------



## DareDog

Uncle Herb;1550822 said:


> I believe this was the lineup from Vernon back in the summer of 2011.


they had bunch of trucks out there now there is only that orange Mack that old Walter is even gone.


----------



## matredsoxfan

Recent story in Boston Herald of MassDOT getting ready for Winter Storm.

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2012/12/plows_ready_roll_storm_set_hit_region


----------



## quigleysiding

Heres a couple


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1550822 said:


> I believe this was the lineup from Vernon back in the summer of 2011.


I thought there was definitely more stuff out there. Looks like I missed all the good stuff because I dragged my feet on visiting!

Here's one from Buffalo today, they're already starting to truck out snow. The city had dump trailer after dump trailer hauling salt into the garage this morning.


----------



## DareDog

Dan85;1550639 said:


> Good Pics Dare! Haha, I try not to poach too many plow photos from you and Uncle Herb when I go to visit the folks.


----------



## Uncle Herb

This thread is exploding! Love it.

Some Syracuse DPW Action, Marmon-Herrington AWD


----------



## Uncle Herb

And some video of the last truck, Cummins powered.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Thank goodness for my northeast friends!!! Great footage boys. And while out here in the west, the Sierras have received over 7 feet of snow. I'm heading up tomorrow for some skiing and hope to find some plows and blowers along the way!!


----------



## alcoc420

Here are three photos taken in Clarence, NY taken this morning. First is an Erie County unit, and then two NYSDOT Macks.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack working on RT443 in Lehighton. we got 6 inches today.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack clearing RT902 near Lehighton.


----------



## Len90

Awesome job everyone. Great to see the pictures rolling in from those North of me. We seriously got shafted three times this week by me. The only good thing about today was it was just enough to get the plows on standby. I'll have some pictures up later tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack heading back to the stockpile for a load of salt.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack filling up fuel at the begining of the storm.


----------



## theholycow

quigleysiding;1550926 said:


> Heres a couple


Which yard was that?


----------



## quigleysiding

theholycow;1551563 said:


> Which yard was that?


Belleville Yard in North Kingstown


----------



## Dan85

alcoc420;1551496 said:


> Here are three photos taken in Clarence, NY taken this morning. First is an Erie County unit, and then two NYSDOT Macks.


Hey, now you're in my territory! Good shot of the Erie County unit. If you're in Clarence, try going north on Goodrich to where the bike path crosses the road (approximate cross street is Railroad) and you'll find the Clarence Highway Department on the right, behind the sheriff's station. They have some sharp looking trucks. Also, over at the Eastern Hills Mall on Transit, the guy uses old Oshkosh trucks to plow the lot, too!


----------



## t800

*First Pics of the Season-part 1*

Hello All,
Have'nt posted in a while, but I managed to get a few shots of my truck to share. The First set is right after I finished (Finally) my first run of the morning on 12/27/2012. Taken about 7:30AM. Started around 3:00AM.


----------



## t800

*First Pics of the Season-part 2*

Hear are a couple more of my truck, fueling up (AGAIN) after the last run of the night on 12/29/2012. I'll post more as I get them. Did 2 runs again today (damn wind!), truck is parked and resting till morning. Now its time for a hot meal & a couple cold ones!

Till next time! Paul.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great stuff Paul. Stay safe this season.


----------



## alcoc420

I was impressed with the downtown Buffalo photo, not just the equipment, but the composition and the buildings. Dan85, here is a Clarence unit I saw this morning. This past summer I ran on the trail next to the highway department a couple of days, but didn't see anything except for a couple of packers. All the photos have been great, but especially the Syracuse trucks; bring back memories.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Jackson county Michigan


----------



## Plow Chaser

How much snow has to fall before they put the front blades on those trucks in Michigan??


----------



## mercer_me

t800;1552067 said:


> Hello All,
> Have'nt posted in a while, but I managed to get a few shots of my truck to share. The First set is right after I finished (Finally) my first run of the morning on 12/27/2012. Taken about 7:30AM. Started around 3:00AM.





t800;1552076 said:


> Hear are a couple more of my truck, fueling up (AGAIN) after the last run of the night on 12/29/2012. I'll post more as I get them. Did 2 runs again today (damn wind!), truck is parked and resting till morning. Now its time for a hot meal & a couple cold ones!
> 
> Till next time! Paul.


I really like that Kenworth. I wish Maine DOT would buy higher quality wheelers, all they buy now for wheelers is Volvos.


----------



## IC-Smoke

I would say around 12"+ but it has been a looooong time since we have had that much at one time in these parts. They will typically send out a handful in Hillsdale county when we have drifting snow due to the open fields and hills around here. The belly plow is the trick, from grading roads, plowing snow, and even re working the berm (They will scrape the dirt onto the asphalt then pick up some speed and blow it back on the edge) 
Those Jackson country trucks are the first ones I've seen with wing plows. but they also cruise the state highways to keep them clear so Im sure they only have a few of them. pretty cool to watch though. He clipped a curb shortly after I took the photo of him turning left.

I will post a photo tomorrow of the local town angle blade that is sinking in the dirt. I dont recall the last time it was used.


----------



## Len90

Looks like another boring winter shaping up in my area. Since that early November surprise it has been quiet. We were supposed to see some accumulating snow from any of the three storms this past week, but it was nothing but three busts in a row. Only good thing about this last bust was it did bring some flakes and somehow the trucks were out.

First up is some NJ DOT International Workstars. For being the new trucks in the fleet I have had a pretty easy time seeing them. These have replaced the oldest of the GMC Top Kicks. Kind of sad to see those on the way out.



















Last one in this set is from Middlesex County DPW.










In the coming days I'll post some of the contractor trucks I found hanging around on standby


----------



## iamhere

t800;1552067 said:


> Hello All,
> Have'nt posted in a while, but I managed to get a few shots of my truck to share. The First set is right after I finished (Finally) my first run of the morning on 12/27/2012. Taken about 7:30AM. Started around 3:00AM.


Very nice ride, I'm originally from the town of Newark so I've been through Geneva a time or two. I've got an uncle that plows for the town of Arcadia.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

I've been following this forum for awhile an I finally decided to join! 
I have always enjoyed DOT trucks and live in Lancaster, Pennsylvania, so I'll be adding
Penndot trucks. I look forward to posting and seeing more awesome truck photos!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County Kenworth 12.27*

Good Afternoon All, it has been a while, but I was in Western NY this past week and was able to get some fairly decent shots. 
This is an Erie County Kenworth on Route 16 at Union Road in West Seneca (Across from Schwable's).

Hope Everyone has a safe and happy New Year!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Last one!*

I had to look 2x at this truck as the fenders and dump body was not Green!
And it did not say AUTOCAR on it!


----------



## Autocar19003

*Vop #10*

Village of Orchard Park #10.
My buddy Murphy Driving! He switched trucks as this has an automatic and he is getting up there in age...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Glad to see a lot of action on here lately, great pics guys!!

Here's some from the Sierras. Over 7 feet of snow up there!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

More blowers than plows up there. Some ready to go, some buried in snow!


----------



## melldog55

*RIDOT contractors and some MaineDOT from Mercer*

Shots from RIDOT contractors in south county and MaineDOT courtesy of Mercer
(sorry for the bad second pic)


----------



## melldog55

*Graders that Mercer runs*

These are the graders Mercer runs for MaineDot, thanks for the pics.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Here's some of my photos of my local township, West Lampeter. I'll upload more soon.....


----------



## melldog55

*Last one for now...*

Ford L8000 getting loaded by a John Deere 624J at the Belleville Garage in RI on 12/29/12.


----------



## quigleysiding

melldog55;1553119 said:


> Ford L8000 getting loaded by a John Deere 624J at the Belleville Garage in RI on 12/29/12.


Cool pic Mell. How did it go with the road all torn up for the last storm?


----------



## melldog55

The road was terrible with man hole covers sticking up everywhere near camp ave. So we just took it easy and went slow. All went well, nothing broke down, and we made it home safe. How about you guys, where you plowing?.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yes everything went great . Sweet little route in the woods by yagoo ski area. Nice to get off the busy roads.


----------



## dbarkie11

This was my plow truck until we got rid of it last year. :crying:


----------



## theholycow

melldog55;1553338 said:


> The road was terrible with man hole covers sticking up everywhere near camp ave. So we just took it easy and went slow. All went well, nothing broke down, and we made it home safe. How about you guys, where you plowing?.


Can anyone explain why road projects get ripped, ignored for months, partially worked on, ignored for months again, and left like that over the winter? Camp Ave has been a mess since at least last spring. I-395 in MA is similar...they paved little makeshift ramps up to the expansion joints and one is already torn up from a plow.

You don't tear the roofs off every building in a housing project then abandon it for months, you tear off as much as you can cover that day. You might have some reason to abandon the project for a couple weeks but everything is functional when you walk away. I understand roads are different with having to bring in big equipment and maybe a different crew but why is it standard procedure to rip and abandon, working on a project for a few weeks out of a year and spanning it over 2-5 years with the road ripped up?



quigleysiding;1553352 said:


> Yes everything went great . Sweet little route in the woods by yagoo ski area. Nice to get off the busy roads.


That would be a nice route. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1553067 said:


> Glad to see a lot of action on here lately, great pics guys!!
> 
> Here's some from the Sierras. Over 7 feet of snow up there!!


Awesome Pics! That heavy duty stuff just blows the mind - I couldn't imagine that stuff running around on a regular basis.



t800;1552067 said:


> Hello All,
> Have'nt posted in a while, but I managed to get a few shots of my truck to share. The First set is right after I finished (Finally) my first run of the morning on 12/27/2012.


Glad to see some pics from you T800! Truck looks good covered in snow!



alcoc420;1552285 said:


> I was impressed with the downtown Buffalo photo, not just the equipment, but the composition and the buildings. Dan85, here is a Clarence unit I saw this morning. This past summer I ran on the trail next to the highway department a couple of days, but didn't see anything except for a couple of packers.


Thanks for the kind words! Clarence seems to like to keep their stuff locked up - I only have one photo of a Clarence truck. If you decide to head down to Buffalo, let me know, I've got some good viewing spots for trucks!



Autocar19003;1552956 said:


> Good Afternoon All, it has been a while, but I was in Western NY this past week and was able to get some fairly decent shots.
> This is an Erie County Kenworth


Always good to see some Erie County stuff- especially the new Kenworth trucks they bought! Great find Autocar!



SnowPlowTrucks;1553118 said:


> Here's some of my photos of my local township, West Lampeter. I'll upload more soon.....


Welcome! Nice pics!



dbarkie11;1553528 said:


> This was my plow truck until we got rid of it last year. :crying:


Is that a crew cab, Tri-axle, 7600?! I didn't even think such a configuration existed! Looking forward to seeing more photos from your department!


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Dan85;1553637 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SnowPlowTrucks
> Here's some of my photos of my local township, West Lampeter. I'll upload more soon.....
> Welcome! Nice pics!
> 
> Welcome! Nice pics!
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dbarkie11
> This was my plow truck until we got rid of it last year.
> 
> Is that a crew cab, Tri-axle, 7600?! I didn't even think such a configuration existed! Looking forward to seeing more photos from your department!


Thanks! I didn't know crew cab Tri-axle existed ether, and they got rid of it?

More West Lampeter Township, sorry about the last picture,its not the highest quality:


----------



## NashuaParkRec

Have not posted in awhile but finally some snow here in New Hampshire. Some new City of Nashua pics.


----------



## NashuaParkRec

Hopefully everyone likes will get more soon.


----------



## mercer_me

melldog55;1553082 said:


> Shots from RIDOT contractors in south county and MaineDOT courtesy of Mercer
> (sorry for the bad second pic)





melldog55;1553086 said:


> These are the graders Mercer runs for MaineDot, thanks for the pics.


Thanks for posting them pics Tom. Like you said the International is one of the trucks I drive and I operate the 670 John Deere grader quite often pushing banks back to.


----------



## snow

CT DOT
















\


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1554121 said:


> CT DOT
> \


What are those things on the end of the wings?


----------



## snow

Not sure. Here is another shot, the wings are Viking-Cives


----------



## melldog55

*camp ave, nk, RI*



theholycow;1553634 said:


> Can anyone explain why road projects get ripped, ignored for months, partially worked on, ignored for months again, and left like that over the winter? Camp Ave has been a mess since at least last spring. I-395 in MA is similar...they paved little makeshift ramps up to the expansion joints and one is already torn up from a plow.
> 
> You don't tear the roofs off every building in a housing project then abandon it for months, you tear off as much as you can cover that day. You might have some reason to abandon the project for a couple weeks but everything is functional when you walk away. I understand roads are different with having to bring in big equipment and maybe a different crew but why is it standard procedure to rip and abandon, working on a project for a few weeks out of a year and spanning it over 2-5 years with the road ripped up?
> 
> That would be a nice route. Thumbs Up


They had to rip up all the pavement up to replace all the utilities, gas, water, eletric, etc... right before the winter. So instead of repaving it they just through down hot/cold patch asphault and repave it next year. There also not done completely laying utilities. Thats why its so bad because they just through down aspault. And we just go slow doing about 10 mph and say F the traffic thats all they can wait, we have all day...


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1554144 said:


> Not sure. Here is another shot, the wings are Viking-Cives


It looks like it would be used for "shelfing".


----------



## melldog55

*wing plow arm*



snow;1554144 said:


> Not sure. Here is another shot, the wings are Viking-Cives


That appears to be the Hydraulic lifting arm cylinder housing for the wing plow. The piston is inside it surrounded by metal. The arm that comes off the piston and connects to the wing is just for support.


----------



## theholycow

melldog55;1554155 said:


> They had to rip up all the pavement up to replace all the utilities, gas, water, eletric, etc... right before the winter. So instead of repaving it they just through down hot/cold patch asphault and repave it next year. There also not done completely laying utilities. Thats why its so bad because they just through down aspault. And we just go slow doing about 10 mph and say F the traffic thats all they can wait, we have all day...


I see. That explains Camp Ave...now I wonder what the deal is with I-395.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## granitefan713

Great shots guys! I like that crew cab, tri-axle International!!

Here a few recent ones of mine.

A "refurbished" Freightliner FL80









A new Cat 930K with a trip section snow pusher









A PennDOT Mack Granite tri-axle (always kept clean like this)


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats a nice looking cat with the pusher


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

granitefan713;1554327 said:


> Great shots guys! I like that crew cab, tri-axle International!!
> 
> Here a few recent ones of mine.
> 
> A "refurbished" Freightliner FL80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new Cat 930K with a trip section snow pusher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PennDOT Mack Granite tri-axle (always kept clean like this)


Awesome Cat loader and PennDot tri-axle! I wish PennDot had tri-axles around here. And I wish the Mack grills didn't get rusty!


----------



## alcoc420

That Syracuse Marmon-Herrington intrigues me. All others I have seen were on Ford Chassis, and IH makes its own all wheel drives. Dan85: Thanks, but I am already back in my home town. Back to work in the morning.


----------



## Len90

Wow great job everyone for ending 2012 and beginning 2013 with a bang. Amazing shots all around. SnowPlowTrucks, welcome to the thread and I really hope you can get over to that huge PennDOT facility on Lincoln Highway and Oakview. I always try to see it when I go to Lancaster, but I'm there on weekends when it's closed. 

snow, I think those CT DOT trucks would look great in this years calendar... I think it's time to start thinking about that already


----------



## mercer_me

dbarkie11;1553528 said:


> This was my plow truck until we got rid of it last year. :crying:


Maine DOT has a few single axle crew cabs but, I have never scene a wheeler or a tri axle crew cab before.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Len90;1554542 said:


> Wow great job everyone for ending 2012 and beginning 2013 with a bang. Amazing shots all around. SnowPlowTrucks, welcome to the thread and I really hope you can get over to that huge PennDOT facility on Lincoln Highway and Oakview. I always try to see it when I go to Lancaster, but I'm there on weekends when it's closed.
> 
> snow, I think those CT DOT trucks would look great in this years calendar... I think it's time to start thinking about that already


Thanks Len! I'll have to go to that big yard sometime.
They have every thing there, including a Oshkosh snow blower.
I did got by it the other day, on my way to a store, when we were suppose to get 4-6 inches but only got 2 :realmad: 
And I got these pictures of a Mack Granite returning to the yard:


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

*For PennDot fans*

Lots of neat photos and info:
ftp://ftp.dot.state.pa.us/public/Bureaus/Press/Winter/PUB628.pdf

Page 42 has a photo of a Oshkosh snow blower.

More Photos at:
http://www.dot.state.pa.us/Internet/pdNews.nsf/WinterHome?OpenFrameset


----------



## 2500hdFisher

I'm looking for some pictures of Farmington CT DPW... We were out Saturday night in our Dodge 3500 Dump Plowing in Devonwood for you CT Guys. Saw a Red mack r model with Plow and Sander it was like a twin of Canton Village Truck 22. Anyone have any pictures of it? Id be interested to see it in the day light looks like a clean truck possibly 4x4?? Im thinking 2004F550, SNOW, you guys might have them.


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1554144 said:


> Not sure. Here is another shot, the wings are Viking-Cives


I think it's so the wing stays below the window when it's up.


----------



## fredlund

At least some of those CT DOT wings come off all in a package...specifically the single wings...the single wing and front plow look to come off and go on in one piece. I thought they were larochelle's...didn't know viking cives made an on/off like that, unless the one's ive seen are different.


----------



## BillyRgn

In regards to ctdot wing, from Viking site H210 all hydraulic rear mast with optional hydraulic wing positioner improves visibility when wing is in carry position. Hydraulically controlled from cab to allow unrestricted adjustment of the wing" and yes both the single and double wing trucks plows come off all in one shot just imagine a massive minute mount, I've seen the double wing set up off the truck and its pretty impressive


----------



## Bones357

snow;1554144 said:


> Not sure. Here is another shot, the wings are Viking-Cives


I think those wings might be Tencos. The rubber shock absorbers on the front mount are a dead giveaway:









Most of the Viking wings I've seen have break-formed moldboards, too. I haven't seen one with a rolled moldboard.

PennDOT started using those Tenco wings in the '90s. I specifically remember them.

Awesome looking truck either way!


----------



## fredlund

Bones357;1555000 said:


> I think those wings might be Tencos. The rubber shock absorbers on the front mount are a dead giveaway:
> 
> Most of the Viking wings I've seen have break-formed moldboards, too. I haven't seen one with a rolled moldboard.
> 
> PennDOT started using those Tenco wings in the '90s. I specifically remember them.
> 
> Awesome looking truck either way!


If you check out the Viking Cives literature for the H210 mentioned earlier it checks out as VC equipment...tough to see them bidding tenco wings when the body and front plow are viking cives.

Am I the only one that thinks they might be better off trying to get a better chassis for a rig that big with that much equipment on it than an international?


----------



## Bones357

fredlund;1555198 said:


> If you check out the Viking Cives literature for the H210 mentioned earlier it checks out as VC equipment...tough to see them bidding tenco wings when the body and front plow are viking cives.


I did, and those wings don't look like the photos in the VC H210 PDF. But,I'll take your word for it.


----------



## snow

Bones357;1555000 said:


> I think those wings might be Tencos. The rubber shock absorbers on the front mount are a dead giveaway:
> Most of the Viking wings I've seen have break-formed moldboards, too. I haven't seen one with a rolled moldboard.
> 
> PennDOT started using those Tenco wings in the '90s. I specifically remember them.
> 
> Awesome looking truck either way!


Thats good to know, the tag on the s/a wing said Viking Cives on it... Feel free to take a ride to the state garage to verify for yourself


----------



## Bones357

snow;1555239 said:


> Thats good to know, the tag on the s/a wing said Viking Cives on it... Feel free to take a ride to the state garage to verify for yourself


I got it, guys. Not trying to argue, hence the smilies.


----------



## 2004F550

2500hdFisher;1554881 said:


> I'm looking for some pictures of Farmington CT DPW... We were out Saturday night in our Dodge 3500 Dump Plowing in Devonwood for you CT Guys. Saw a Red mack r model with Plow and Sander it was like a twin of Canton Village Truck 22. Anyone have any pictures of it? Id be interested to see it in the day light looks like a clean truck possibly 4x4?? Im thinking 2004F550, SNOW, you guys might have them.


I think I know of the Mack you saw it looks like our 22, it is one of the few r models or maybe the only one they have left. I believe it got frame rails a couple years ago and rebuilt. I know they also have a couple RDs and one has a hiway spreader/doall mounted to the frame. They stopped buying Macks however and are onto IHs and Freightliners so I would expect them to all be gone at some point unfortunately.


----------



## fredlund

2004F550;1555264 said:


> I think I know of the Mack you saw it looks like our 22, it is one of the few r models or maybe the only one they have left. I believe it got frame rails a couple years ago and rebuilt. I know they also have a couple RDs and one has a hiway spreader/doall mounted to the frame. They stopped buying Macks however and are onto IHs and Freightliners so I would expect them to all be gone at some point unfortunately.


Washington currently has a mack RD...I think they got it as a gift from Bolton CT in the wake of the fire...I assume this is sort of a "terminal" assignment for it.


----------



## crazy88

A small selection of pictures from my vacation.

Colorado DOT


----------



## Uncle Herb

You need to take more vactions Crazy, great stuff.


----------



## VolvoL60F

@Crazy88: Incredible photos!


----------



## Len90

Uncle Herb;1555923 said:


> You need to take more vactions Crazy, great stuff.


Agreed. Those pictures left me wanting a lot more


----------



## crazy88

Thanks guys! Here are some more pictures, those were my best, but here are some others I took.

Colorado DOT:


----------



## crazy88

...and here are 4 more random pictures

Some cool CDOT Fords


















A cool CDOT bulldozer for snow drift management









Gunnison County Road & Bridge


----------



## Dan85

Great shots crazy88! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Len90

Just amazing crazy88. Great to see such a diverse fleet with Colorado DOT. Great job catching those trucks and thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## crazy88

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the compliments, I love this hobby and hunting for plows!! I check this thread all the time and its cool seeing plows from all around the country! Just wish we would get more snow here in Illinois.

Last ones, I promise.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Yes, awesome pics for sure. CDOT runs a pretty awesome fleet. That 4x4 Mack RD has my attention!


----------



## Uncle Herb

So Crazy88, do you stand on the shoulder waiting for the plows to pass or do you keep a very clean windshield? 

That's the hardest part of plow hunting, finding a good spot and then trying to keep warm waiting for the trucks!


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

crazy88;1556317 said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the compliments, I love this hobby and hunting for plows!! I check this thread all the time and its cool seeing plows from all around the country! Just wish we would get more snow here in Illinois.
> 
> Last ones, I promise.


Awesome photos! Give us more! Every one could go in the calender! Thumbs Up

This is a great hobby, plow hunting! Get a camera and shoot, no tree stand needed!:laughing:

And this is the best thread out there, GREAT work guys! I'm glad to find people as crazy about plows as what I am!

As for the snow, I think every one on Plowsite wishes they had more snow!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I really like this one. Calendar worthy, and looks like it would go in an ad too! Nice work!



>


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

I followed a PennDOT granite earlier today on route 30


----------



## Uncle Herb

This video was posted in the Canadian Weather thread, impressive shot of plow work in Toronto.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Uncle Herb;1556485 said:


> This video was posted in the Canadian Weather thread, impressive shot of plow work in Toronto.


AWESOME! I love when they do plow convoys. I found these two convoy vids on youtube:

Indana DOT:





tow-plow replacing one truck in this convoy:






I've seen pictures of 18-wheelers with plows before, but never with a 5-wheel salt spreader.
Only in Europe!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I found this photo on J&J truck bodies site. I wish it had plows on.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo from J&J site.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT district 5 plows resting.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT photo found online.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

JIM SHERRY;1556564 said:


> PennDOT photo found online.


That's the coolest penndot photo out there! I've seen it before just not zoomed out. I was going to post the j&j trucks, thanks for posting them! They needed to be on this thread.

I'll try to take some more photos of penndot trucks next week. I'm taking a arborist short course and its next to a penndot shed. They had a grade all and some trucks, but it was to dark to take photos with my IPhone.


----------



## crazy88

Uncle Herb;1556325 said:


> So Crazy88, do you stand on the shoulder waiting for the plows to pass or do you keep a very clean windshield?
> 
> That's the hardest part of plow hunting, finding a good spot and then trying to keep warm waiting for the trucks!


I actually almost never take action shots from outside my car. When its snowing I religiously keep my windshield clean since I know I'm looking for plows. Its also important to keep the inside of the windshield clean. The two main states I hunt plows in...Illinois and Colorado both have easy to see DOT trucks. Illinois with its massive light bars attached to orange trucks and Colorado with its distinctive blue lights attached to orange trucks. When its go time, I spray the windshield one last time and pop on the camera and hope for the best. I have had the best luck with taking wide angle photos and cropping later instead of a zoomed in picture.

The camera I use is a simple point & shoot (Panasonic DMC-ZS15) which I love because the lens is small enough to stick through chain link fence and not even notice the fence in the picture.

Anyways, this is my small write-up, I hope it helps anyone.

Ryan

@ JIM SHERRY - On a side note, that PennDOT Western Star is pretty awesome!


----------



## Len90

I'm not sure if it is the same truck, but there was a PennDOT Western in the calendar this year. As for that Colorado truck, I have an idea already for where it would fit perfectly...

Pretty interesting to see almost two extremes. The Indiana group with the tow plow were able to plow over 4 lanes with 5 trucks and a tow plow and one support pickup. Then there is the toronto video where 21 trucks plowing, 3 dedicated spreading, and 4 support cars plow what looks like 6 lanes of highway.


----------



## Dan85

SnowPlowTrucks;1556609 said:


> I'm taking a arborist short course and its next to a penndot shed. They had a grade all and some trucks, but it was to dark to take photos with my IPhone.


Going to get your ISA arborist certification? Or is this a CEU? Best of luck if you're taking the exam, I just took the ISA exam last March. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.



crazy88;1556720 said:


> The camera I use is a simple point & shoot (Panasonic DMC-ZS15) which I love because the lens is small enough to stick through chain link fence and not even notice the fence in the picture.


Well, I'm gonna go toss my DSLR in the trash, lol. Those are some great quality photos from a point and shoot camera - especially coming from inside the car.

One of my coworkers got a HD video camera and took some pretty amazing video, I'm toying with the idea of picking one up, filming and then picking out the best frame for a picture. It's too much for me to setup a nice shot while I'm simultaneously trying to plow my own lots.


----------



## xtreem3d

Got a question for you guys who may have plowed for a municipality or state...I am suprised to see so many V Boxes on the trucks instead of Under Tailgate spreaders. Here in St. Louis, the state and county trucks run V Boxes but the city of St. Louis runs almost all UTG spreaders. Is it the fact the bed could be left up? I just cant see the added cost for a V box. This is my first season with an UTG spreader and it's been amazing...mostly because I can haul so much more salt and also I only have a couple moving parts to fail,
Steve


----------



## BillyRgn

xtreem3d;1556918 said:


> Got a question for you guys who may have plowed for a municipality or state...I am suprised to see so many V Boxes on the trucks instead of Under Tailgate spreaders. Here in St. Louis, the state and county trucks run V Boxes but the city of St. Louis runs almost all UTG spreaders. Is it the fact the bed could be left up? I just cant see the added cost for a V box. This is my first season with an UTG spreader and it's been amazing...mostly because I can haul so much more salt and also I only have a couple moving parts to fail,
> Steve


As for New England I think a utg spreader just wouldn't work having to have the body up on some old New England streets is just impossible with old trees and wires etc, hell they bang into stuff with the body's down some of the stuff is so low!!. In my area most are running combo body's that have the spinner behind the cab and the body never gets higher than the cab shield, most of the older trucks have v-boxes that's just what was available then, from what I have heard a lot of places that spec new trucks with v-boxes has to do with what the truck is used for in the summer, I know the combo body's don't do great with rock and asphalt. The combo body's also add some weight so if your hauling all summer you want a body that's lighter to keep your payload up legally. Back in the late 80's the state and the towns in my area had purchased some of those first generation duo dump (aka funny dumps) body's that the whole bed tilted tward the cab and they had trouble with the end of the bed being high and hitting trees, bridges and wires, needless to say a lot were broken and had to have the body's replaced with normal dumps and v-boxes. A lot has to do with what area your from and what Equiptment is around just like front mounted wings and rear mounted wings, you never see the later in New England but they are the norm in other parts of the country. This was just a brief description of what I know about why utg's arent speced in my area it may be differnt in other areas and others may have more info than myself so anyone else please elaborate


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Dan85;1556835 said:


> Going to get your ISA arborist certification? Or is this a CEU? Best of luck if you're taking the exam, I just took the ISA exam last March. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


Its a course to get you ready for the ISA arborist certification. I'm going to take the test in February.

Here's the Bing birds-eye view of the yard:


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.uticaod.com/features/x1896979004/Road-salt-in-Utica-melting-away

Always in the news!


----------



## mackclmodel

xtreem3d;1556918 said:


> Got a question for you guys who may have plowed for a municipality or state...I am suprised to see so many V Boxes on the trucks instead of Under Tailgate spreaders. Here in St. Louis, the state and county trucks run V Boxes but the city of St. Louis runs almost all UTG spreaders. Is it the fact the bed could be left up? I just cant see the added cost for a V box. This is my first season with an UTG spreader and it's been amazing...mostly because I can haul so much more salt and also I only have a couple moving parts to fail,
> Steve


What type of controller do you guy's use and how do you calibrate a UTG spreader?
I'm from the Boston area and plowed for Mass DOT for 7 years running a combo and I always wondered that too. I could see running v-boxes for local towns with low hanging branches and powerlines, but for the state roads a UTG would be the balls on the back of a 10 wheeler or a tri-axle dump. I'd like to see a F-550 sized truck with a UTG sander would be the set-up


----------



## mackclmodel

Plow Chaser;1557094 said:


> http://www.uticaod.com/features/x1896979004/Road-salt-in-Utica-melting-away
> 
> Always in the news!


2,300 lbs per lane mile AWESOME :laughing: Do they plow the salt off after wesport


----------



## BillyRgn

mackclmodel;1557139 said:


> 2,300 lbs per lane mile AWESOME :laughing: Do they plow the salt off after wesport


No wonder why there broke, and the part about borrowing salt made me laugh, as if another town has the money to give them 500 tons or something


----------



## crazy88

Dan85;1556835 said:


> Going to get your ISA arborist certification? Or is this a CEU? Best of luck if you're taking the exam, I just took the ISA exam last March. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


Ahh, some fellow arborists. That course helped me so much, I wouldn't have been able to study all that on my own. I used to work for Bartlett Tree Experts and now I'm with the city parks department.


----------



## Winter Land Man

BillyRgn;1556956 said:


> front mounted wings and rear mounted wings, you _never_ see the later in New England but they are the norm in other parts of the country.


NHDOT with rear mount Tenco wing. A lot of NHDOT contractors use them now, off the old International S1754's. They've also mounted some of the older Tenco set-up's on newer trucks (usually crew cab trucks).


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plow Chaser;1557094 said:


> http://www.uticaod.com/features/x1896979004/Road-salt-in-Utica-melting-away
> 
> Always in the news!


"Just hoping to last till January when the sun is high enough to melt the snow." :laughing:

Utica in a nutshell, poor planning, plenty of hoping. Plenty of good food places though.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1557574 said:


> "Just hoping to last till January when the sun is high enough to melt the snow." :laughing:
> 
> Utica in a nutshell, poor planning, plenty of hoping. Plenty of good food places though.


If my family wasn't still there, I'd never step foot in that place again. Definitely insanely good food, and that along with family I do miss!!

The DPW has always been a mismanaged organization of incompetent bozos running the show.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Here's a Mannheim Township truck and some Deere loaders from their compost center.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Local Millersville Borough truck lost control. looked like a pretty truck :crying: 
http://www.wgal.com/news/susquehanna-valley/lancaster/-/9704306/18011616/-/7yh6ugz/-/index.html


----------



## Uncle Herb

Oooops, did the kids at school at least get to go home early? Jaws of the roads, Onondaga County DOT.


----------



## vplow

That's some cool CO DOT stuff there Crazy 88! Especially that old Paystar 4x4!

I may be biased, but it's also refreshing to see some almost "eastern" looking setups on some of those 4x4s, instead of what seems to be the more typical western setups- i.e., a full front-mount benching wing instead of a mid-mount patrol wing (or no wing at all), etc. Just need to change out the power angle plows for some nice big 1-ways


----------



## VolvoL60F

Great pic Uncle Herb! Nice rig


----------



## NFDDJS

mackclmodel;1557139 said:


> 2,300 lbs per lane mile AWESOME :laughing: Do they plow the salt off after wesport


That is crazy! I am sure this guy had no clue what he was talking about. I have a 10 wheeler on for the state of NH and they want us set for 500 PLM


----------



## DareDog




----------



## JIM SHERRY

Aphoto of a plow beast I found online.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Uncle Herb;1558041 said:


> Oooops, did the kids at school at least get to go home early?


I'm not sure.



Uncle Herb;1558041 said:


> Jaws of the roads, Onondaga County DOT.


That's a nice truck! Thumbs Up



JIM SHERRY;1559163 said:


> Aphoto of a plow beast I found online.


That is a BEAST!!!!

What would the blade look like in the rear view mirror of a smart car......


----------



## Winter Land Man

DareDog;1558486 said:


>


That's a nice old Mack.


----------



## keitha

*Oregon DOT*

While traveling home from WA. I saw this different truck.
Looks like Oregon DOT took a cable wing and attached it to a flat bed.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oregon DOT has a few of those Autocars set up like that. It's a Frink wing tower attached to the rear of the truck. http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...ot_autocar_dk_4x4_snowplow_with_rear_wing.jpg


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Len90;1556777 said:


> Pretty interesting to see almost two extremes. The Indiana group with the tow plow were able to plow over 4 lanes with 5 trucks and a tow plow and one support pickup. Then there is the toronto video where 21 trucks plowing, 3 dedicated spreading, and 4 support cars plow what looks like 6 lanes of highway.


Found this video of MoDot using two towplows to clear a highway:






Also found this video of some Canadian plows convoying:






One more video I found, a towplow after dark:


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

keitha;1559496 said:


> While traveling home from WA. I saw this different truck.
> Looks like Oregon DOT took a cable wing and attached it to a flat bed.





Plow Chaser;1559507 said:


> Oregon DOT has a few of those Autocars set up like that. It's a Frink wing tower attached to the rear of the truck. http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...ot_autocar_dk_4x4_snowplow_with_rear_wing.jpg


That's a different (but cool)set up. What would they use the truck in the summer time for?


----------



## BillyRgn

SnowPlowTrucks;1559881 said:


> That's a different (but cool)set up. What would they use the truck in the summer time for?


Maybe a crash truck ?? I don't know why they don't drop a vbox on her


----------



## Plow Chaser

SnowPlowTrucks;1559881 said:


> That's a different (but cool)set up. What would they use the truck in the summer time for?


Nothing, it's strictly a plow truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some detail shots of the rear wing setup.


----------



## DareDog

EX NYS DOT for sale

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2002...rcial_Trucks&hash=item5651306510#ht_500wt_860

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...rcial_Trucks&hash=item3a7d3ad73e#ht_500wt_879

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...rcial_Trucks&hash=item3a7d3ad538#ht_500wt_860

Oshkosh

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LIKE...cial_Trucks&hash=item2c6b60b057#ht_720wt_1165


----------



## dfd9

DareDog;1560214 said:


> EX NYS DOT for sale
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2002...rcial_Trucks&hash=item5651306510#ht_500wt_860
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...rcial_Trucks&hash=item3a7d3ad73e#ht_500wt_879
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...rcial_Trucks&hash=item3a7d3ad538#ht_500wt_860
> 
> Oshkosh
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LIKE...cial_Trucks&hash=item2c6b60b057#ht_720wt_1165


That Oshkosh is tempting...........

Wonder how comfortable it would be to sleep in, because that's where I would be when my wife found out.


----------



## Banksy

That OshKosh is sick!


----------



## BillyRgn

DareDog;1560214 said:


> EX NYS DOT for sale
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2002...rcial_Trucks&hash=item5651306510#ht_500wt_860
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...rcial_Trucks&hash=item3a7d3ad73e#ht_500wt_879
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...rcial_Trucks&hash=item3a7d3ad538#ht_500wt_860
> 
> Oshkosh
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LIKE...cial_Trucks&hash=item2c6b60b057#ht_720wt_1165


What is it with NYSDOT ? There trucks show up with such low mileage for sale. 40,000 is nothing on a truck like that right?? Or do they not maintain the trucks ?? They sure don't look bad but I haven't seen one in person or drove one. I know you can't get a ctdot 4900 with less than 100k after they surplus them unless the truck has major problems and lately they haven't come with plows and if they do come with a blade they are verrrrrrry old spares that are usually no good


----------



## LunchBox

I haven't brought my Nikon with me for a while sorry guys. I'll bring it soon to get some calender quality shots.

This one is from right before the last storm a few weekends back.










This one is when we were gettig ready to load up for the first time.


----------



## oshkosh619

dfd9;1560216 said:


> That Oshkosh is tempting...........
> 
> Wonder how comfortable it would be to sleep in, because that's where I would be when my wife found out.


That Oshkosh is definately a sweet truck, but it was _NOT_ originally produced in 1986. It must have been_ remanufactured_ in 1986. The exhaust stack through the hood is a good indicator this was possibly a WT-Series (probably ex-USAF formerly stationed at a SAC base or a civilian airport unit) rebuilt by Oshkosh. They remanufactured numerous older military trucks over the years.


----------



## Big Dog D

dfd9;1560216 said:


> That Oshkosh is tempting...........
> 
> Wonder how comfortable it would be to sleep in, because that's where I would be when my wife found out.


The passenger seat looks comfy. I'm sure you have roughed it before, plus it would beat sleeping in that tractor you bought. Thumbs Up


----------



## theholycow

Wish this dude had posted pics.
http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/3533406484.html
1936 walter snow fighter - $700 (N.Grafton, MA)


----------



## Len90

Found a couple of trucks hanging around. With the warm weather now, not sure what will happen.

First up, DSNY RD with Air-Flo spreader body. 









Second, GSP Workstar. Pretty much going to be the set-up for all GSP and NJTP trucks.


----------



## Winter Land Man

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3529934183.html

Someone in New England should buy that beast! Wish I had the money...! 4wd! Howe-Coleman!


----------



## theholycow

Now *that* is what I call a plow truck!


----------



## Brocky

Hello. I am new to this site, although it has taken me over a month to read all 475 pages. It has been 45 years since I plowed snow for a municipality so am amazed by the changes in the size of the equipment, epecially all the 10 wheelers. They must be OK for the main roads, but I would think very awarkard for rural town roads with a lot of intersections. All of the equipment I plowed with were single axle Brockway's and IH's and a 1950 Walter.
I was surprised that the pictures of the ATHS Springfield Mass show did not include some of Daryl Gushee"s 1935 Lynn.


----------



## Brocky

Here are some pictures of it


----------



## theholycow

Holy crap...did he have to use a periscope to see where he was driving? That thing is HUGE!


----------



## Brocky

You can actually see straight ahead thru the point of the V. 
BUT Steering it must have been a Mother**** as it is a Half track with crawler treads.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Brocky;1563830 said:


> Hello. I am new to this site, although it has taken me over a month to read all 475 pages. It has been 45 years since I plowed snow for a municipality so am amazed by the changes in the size of the equipment, epecially all the 10 wheelers. They must be OK for the main roads, but I would think very awarkard for rural town roads with a lot of intersections. All of the equipment I plowed with were single axle Brockway's and IH's and a 1950 Walter.
> I was surprised that the pictures of the ATHS Springfield Mass show did not include some of Daryl Gushee"s 1935 Lynn.


My grandfather and great grandfather used A LOT of Brockways in Massachusetts plowing for the state from the 1940's until the 1990's. They also used Autocars and Macks. And one Oshkosh. The Brockways, Autocars, and Macks were equipped with Anderson one-way plows and Torwel Spreaders. The Oshkosh had a Frink one-way plow.


----------



## mercer_me

I had to push back some banks and scrape some ice with the grader today. My boss took a couple pictures of me while I was working.


----------



## Winter Land Man

NashuaParkRec;1553947 said:


> Have not posted in awhile but finally some snow here in New Hampshire. Some new City of Nashua pics.


Nashua has one Hell of a fleet.


----------



## Brocky

I was too young to really pay attention to what the plow equipment was. This was in CNY and The Brockways I started running wing on at age 12-14 were probably Frink although I can vaugly remember the mention of Goveneur plows made in Carthage NY?? Possibly Ryan can update me on those?


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1554121 said:


> CT DOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


You probably have the BIGGEST album of plows on Flickr!!! You go everywhere for photos!


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1563900 said:


> I had to push back some banks and scrape some ice with the grader today. My boss took a couple pictures of me while I was working.


Nice that you've been out in the grader winging back the banks. I've only seen the NHDOT using the trucks so far this year for benching. How do you like the Deere? Everyone around here is switching to Volvo.


----------



## smokejmpr

Thought you may like this one


----------



## smokejmpr

8.5yd ss electric spreader


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1563925 said:


> Nice that you've been out in the grader winging back the banks. I've only seen the NHDOT using the trucks so far this year for benching. How do you like the Deere? Everyone around here is switching to Volvo.


We have been out some this year with the grader. I really like this John Deere grader, it's a wicked nice machine and it goes really good. But, the only other grader I have ran for any real amount of time is a 1969 CAT 120.


----------



## alcoc420

Winter Land Man;1563925 said:


> Nice that you've been out in the grader winging back the banks. I've only seen the NHDOT using the trucks so far this year for benching. How do you like the Deere? Everyone around here is switching to Volvo.


Mean looking grader. John-Deere has come a long way. I was a kid when JD broke into the grader field with the little 570. They introduced the articulated frame. I never thought they would compete with the likes of Cat, Galion, Austin-Western, Adams (Wabco), Allis-Chalmers, and Huber.


----------



## crazy88

Not sure if this has been posted before, found it on the interwebs

Jefferson County Sheriffs Office - Special Operations (Colorado)


----------



## mercer_me

alcoc420;1564075 said:


> Mean looking grader. John-Deere has come a long way. I was a kid when JD broke into the grader field with the little 570. They introduced the articulated frame. I never thought they would compete with the likes of Cat, Galion, Austin-Western, Adams (Wabco), Allis-Chalmers, and Huber.


I would really like to try a new CAT so I can compare it the the John Deere. Like I said the grader I ran before this one was a 1969 CAT 120 so, I can't really compare the two.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

mercer_me;1563900 said:


> I had to push back some banks and scrape some ice with the grader today. My boss took a couple pictures of me while I was working.


thats a nice looking grader i tryed to run one before and got all screwed up


----------



## mercer_me

Morrissey snow removal;1564138 said:


> thats a nice looking grader i tryed to run one before and got all screwed up


They are very hard to get good at. When I first started running one I was grading logging roads and it took me quite a while to get decent at it. It was also quite a bit different going from a mechanical gear driven grader to a hydraulic grader. So far for Maine DOT I have only scraped ice and pushed back banks with it.


----------



## NFDDJS

The new joy stick controlled graders are great! I put about 15 hours in a Cat 120M2 AWD and it was great other than it had a hard time holding a good speed while pushing snow on a good size hill. I would really like to try a 140 or 160.


----------



## mercer_me

NFDDJS;1564210 said:


> The new joy stick controlled graders are great! I put about 15 hours in a Cat 120M2 AWD and it was great other than it had a hard time holding a good speed while pushing snow on a good size hill. I would really like to try a 140 or 160.


The grader I run has the old style controls and I like it like that. I don't think I would like the joy sticks.


----------



## NFDDJS

I think Deere is the only new graders you can get with the old style still... They really are great, you with in 2-3 hours will have the controls all down. If you run equipment you will pick it up fast...


----------



## mercer_me

NFDDJS;1564473 said:


> I think Deere is the only new graders you can get with the old style still... They really are great, you with in 2-3 hours will have the controls all down. If you run equipment you will pick it up fast...


I run a backhoe quite a bit also. But, I still think I like the old style controls for a grader better. I would like to try one just to see how it is.


----------



## theholycow

crazy88;1564077 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, found it on the interwebs
> 
> Jefferson County Sheriffs Office - Special Operations (Colorado)


That thing is setup for rolling snow but not scraping, it appears.

So, what's the story? Do they use it when police cars need to get somewhere that hasn't been plowed? I would seem easier to have some snow vehicles...4x4s, snowmobiles, etc.


----------



## WingPlow

theholycow;1565152 said:


> That thing is setup for rolling snow but not scraping, it appears.
> 
> So, what's the story? Do they use it when police cars need to get somewhere that hasn't been plowed? I would seem easier to have some snow vehicles...4x4s, snowmobiles, etc.


looks like the diecast one i have...


----------



## Winter Land Man

crazy88;1564077 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, found it on the interwebs
> 
> Jefferson County Sheriffs Office - Special Operations (Colorado)


What does a Sheriff need a tandem axle dump/plow truck for?


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1565511 said:


> What does a Sheriff need a tandem axle dump/plow truck for?


They don't.....


----------



## NFDDJS

mercer_me;1565585 said:


> They don't.....


They must have some reason... No place can spend $200,000+ for no reason...


----------



## BillyRgn

Winter Land Man;1565511 said:


> What does a Sheriff need a tandem axle dump/plow truck for?


Maybe they have a large prison complex they are responsible for???


----------



## Winter Land Man

NHDOT and a Bobcat!


----------



## Jelinek61

Here are a few trucks that were getting worked on at Truck and Trailer in Dutton Mi. We had one of our trucks in getting the underbody scraper widened to 12' and they had some sweet rigs in the yard.




























Also a new GMC 2500 we got at work a few months ago


----------



## MassHighway23

Haven't posted in a while, but here's a couple pics of a MassDOT rig that I caught this morning...


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town-o-Herkimer


----------



## Plow Chaser

They got rid of those killer Oshkoshes for a Freightliner???!!!!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1568481 said:


> They got rid of those killer Oshkoshes for a Freightliner???!!!!


Since I'm rocking a Freightliner now, looks like I'll have to be the sole defender.
Business Class for LIFE!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1568488 said:


> Since I'm rocking a Freightliner now, looks like I'll have to be the sole defender.
> Business Class for LIFE!


Hahaha, I'll stay the old truck purist!!!


----------



## Len90

Had to go to NY State to see snow today. Couldn't take all the 30's and rain. Ended up catching a few trucks. Pictures to come. Seems like it may get interesting in the East Coast come end of January and beginning of February. We shall see though.


----------



## dfd9

Winter Land Man;1565511 said:


> What does a Sheriff need a tandem axle dump/plow truck for?


Waste taxpayer dollars, more than likely, yours and mine through some sort of FEMA grant.



mercer_me;1565585 said:


> They don't.....


Agreed.



NFDDJS;1565608 said:


> They must have some reason... No place can spend $200,000+ for no reason...


Oh, my innocent, naive fellow plower.

When it comes to gov't--especially "public safety" organizations--you wouldn't believe the crap that is bought with tax dollars that is far from necessary through grants. I can find more examples if you wish.

One quick one though. Fargo PD (ND) bought an armored vehicle despite having 1 murder in an entire year.


----------



## theholycow

dfd9;1568646 said:


> Oh, my innocent, naive fellow plower.
> 
> When it comes to gov't--especially "public safety" organizations--you wouldn't believe the crap that is bought with tax dollars that is far from necessary through grants. I can find more examples if you wish.


Yeah, sometimes they have to do stuff like that because the grant covers that as well as whatever it is they really need, or sometimes they have to spend the rest of a budget or it will get cut the next year. Hooray waste!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Dan85;1568488 said:


> Since I'm rocking a Freightliner now, looks like I'll have to be the sole defender.
> Business Class for LIFE!


Sounds like a good tattoo idea...:laughing:


----------



## Snowfighter407

*Nice Deere*

That is one sharp looking Deere. I am envious!


----------



## Snowfighter407

That is one sharp looking Deere. I am envious!


----------



## Banksy

theholycow;1568656 said:


> Yeah, sometimes they have to do stuff like that because the grant covers that as well as whatever it is they really need, or sometimes they have to spend the rest of a budget or it will get cut the next year. Hooray waste!


Exactly right.


----------



## Oxmow

*Anybody ever seen one of these?*

Found this in Colorado last year in Feb. I think it fits on the case beside it or an Unimog.


----------



## SnoDuck

*'71 Oshkosh*

Stumbled on to a 1971 Oshkosh P-Series today after work. I would call it a light weight P-Series... Too old to be an MPT... BUT... It is a gasser... not sure what engine it is... could be a GM or Chrysler...? I don't know my Oshkosh history, so I'm looking to the Chairmen of the board here to educate me. I was thinking if it has a divorced trans/transfer case, there are two International school buses here in Waterford that the fire hall used for practice. The engines are still in them and look to be in good shape.. I think they would make good donors... Don't know what they are asking for this truck.. was told I might get it for scrap metal value. It is rough, but appears to be all there... unlike me 

I'll post some pictures in a bit.

- Duck


----------



## Uncle Herb

Oxmow;1568843 said:


> Found this in Colorado last year in Feb. I think it fits on the case beside it or an Unimog.


Case Unimog? I had no idea.


----------



## oshkosh619

SnoDuck;1569069 said:


> Stumbled on to a 1971 Oshkosh P-Series today after work. I would call it a light weight P-Series... Too old to be an MPT... BUT... It is a gasser... not sure what engine it is... could be a GM or Chrysler...? I don't know my Oshkosh history,
> - Duck


Oshkosh used engines from the Waukesha Motor Company for their gasoline engines (now a subsidiary of General Electric) for quite a few years. Not sure if they were still used in the '70's, but it's possible that truck has one.


----------



## DareDog

Uncle Herb;1569321 said:


> Case Unimog? I had no idea.


me to! i thought some put case stickers on i was wrong

found online more info



> Between 1975 and 1980 the Case Corporation imported the U-900 model into the United States and sold it through Case tractor dealerships as the MB4/94


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Awesome photos guys! That police truck is neat.

It was hard to post when it was over 60 degrees out.
Now its back to the 30s, but no snow!?! :realmad: 
So far I got two storms,1 inch and 2 inch. PennDOT used its new Internationals to plow the tiny bit of slush both storms.( I got pictures of them plowing, I'll up load them some time.)

I didn't have time to stop by that PENNDOT yard yet, but I got some photos of them working.

Cleaning under a guardrail with a tractor,not the highest quality, but better than none! :


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Tree trimming along 30.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Some more!


----------



## WingPlow

dfd9;1568646 said:


> Waste taxpayer dollars, more than likely, yours and mine through some sort of FEMA grant.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Oh, my innocent, naive fellow plower.
> 
> When it comes to gov't--especially "public safety" organizations--you wouldn't believe the crap that is bought with tax dollars that is far from necessary through grants. I can find more examples if you wish.
> 
> One quick one though. Fargo PD (ND) bought an armored vehicle despite having 1 murder in an entire year.


in this case Google is your friend....there are several sheriff depts in Colo that plow county roads.
just because it seems odd to someone to see a truck like that dosent mean its a waste of tax payer dollars all the time


----------



## Bones357

City of Erie

International 4300 with Henke plow:

















The 4300s are the only Erie trucks with reversible plows. All of the larger trucks have one-ways.


----------



## theholycow

WingPlow;1569708 said:


> in this case Google is your friend....there are several sheriff depts in Colo that plow county roads.
> just because it seems odd to someone to see a truck like that dosent mean its a waste of tax payer dollars all the time


Interesting. Any idea how they got stuck with that responsibility instead of the DOT/DPW/highway department/etc?


----------



## BillyRgn

WingPlow;1569708 said:


> in this case Google is your friend....there are several sheriff depts in Colo that plow county roads.
> just because it seems odd to someone to see a truck like that dosent mean its a waste of tax payer dollars all the time


That's interesting, however it has made me think, North Haven, Ct police dept has a couple of f-550 utility body bucket trucks marked north have police identical to how the cars are marked with the same red/blue strobe lights the cars have. At first glance you would say what a waste what the heck do they need those for but apparently (as far as I know) they belong to a division that is responsible for traffic lights, stop signs etc. most towns have a totally seperate dept for this or it's a division of the dpw not pd


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plows at the Hudsondale stockpile after midweek snowstorm,we got 2 to 5 inches.


----------



## WingPlow

BillyRgn....Torrington is set up the same way
all the traffic lights and i beleive stop signs are under the control of a division 
of the PD


----------



## dfd9

WingPlow;1569708 said:


> in this case Google is your friend....there are several sheriff depts in Colo that plow county roads.
> just because it seems odd to someone to see a truck like that dosent mean its a waste of tax payer dollars all the time


Not only is it odd, it is stupid.

It's funny that our socialist neighbors to the north are able to privatize quite a bit of road maintenance only to find out that the supposedly capitalist USA is using a sheriff's dept for plowing roads.

Sorry, the cops' responsibility is upholding the law, not plowing roads.

I fully stand by my statement, waste of taxpayers' dollars.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://entertainment.msn.com/videop...l#/video/58826e62-cbdb-4f50-b6a8-2692083b8eca

just for kicks.....28 plow and support trucks


----------



## Bones357

Cool video! Only wish they would have zoomed in a bit. 

Any idea where it was recoded/which highway?


----------



## DareDog

Bones357;1570527 said:


> Cool video! Only wish they would have zoomed in a bit.
> 
> Any idea where it was recoded/which highway?


North of the border,


----------



## Len90

I think that was somewhere in Ontario. The video was posted a few weeks ago on this thread.


----------



## flalex72

Bones357;1570527 said:


> Cool video! Only wish they would have zoomed in a bit.
> 
> Any idea where it was recoded/which highway?


401 and Yonge St. The contractor is Miller Group. This section is one of the busiest if not the busiest freeway in North America by volume (AADT). The video would have been shot from one of the buildings on the NE corner.

http://goo.gl/maps/BJ9W5


----------



## ultimate plow

Picture is from bonnell. Illinois township truck. Looks classy!


----------



## firefighter1406

Autocar19003;1296443 said:


> Here is a pic of the two Autocars from Buffalo International Airport from Mark Redman's collection on Hank's Trucks page.
> 
> I like the Valley Truck mudflaps!


What are the purpose of these plows? I know to plow snow but what is the reasoning on why the rotate and stuff.


----------



## Plow Chaser

firefighter1406;1571229 said:


> What are the purpose of these plows? I know to plow snow but what is the reasoning on why the rotate and stuff.


http://www.wausau-everest.com/models/roll-over-plow.html


----------



## DareDog

DareDog;1570560 said:


> North of the border,





Len90;1570715 said:


> I think that was somewhere in Ontario. The video was posted a few weeks ago on this thread.


City of Toronto hwy 401


----------



## DareDog

Found this online taken in speculator ny from a logging company


----------



## Uncle Herb

ultimate plow;1571225 said:


> Picture is from bonnell. Illinois township truck. Looks classy!


Needs more lightbar!


----------



## Uncle Herb

DareDog;1571549 said:


> Found this online taken in speculator ny from a logging company


Logs in the bed?


----------



## theholycow

Looks like a few huge boulders to me. Wow, now THAT is what I call ballast!


----------



## LunchBox

This is me sanding with my boss. I'm doing the low speed lanes, he's doing the high speed. Notice the ass-clown passing him in the left and break down lane!


----------



## Plow Chaser

LunchBox;1571631 said:


> This is me sanding with my boss. I'm doing the low speed lanes, he's doing the high speed. Notice the ass-clown passing him in the left and break down lane!


Tom, is that the Hulk you are driving??!!


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1571789 said:


> Tom, is that the Hulk you are driving??!!


Yessir it's an automatic so I figured it was okay to put my right hand to use taking some pictures lol.


----------



## Oshkosh

True definition of Masshole, the commuters I mean.
They do the same thing in our section.



LunchBox;1571631 said:


> This is me sanding with my boss. I'm doing the low speed lanes, he's doing the high speed. Notice the ass-clown passing him in the left and break down lane!


----------



## Oshkosh

Oxmow;1568843 said:


> Found this in Colorado last year in Feb. I think it fits on the case beside it or an Unimog.


Case imported the Unimog from Mercedes for many years,I'm pretty sure Freightliner holds the contracts now...


----------



## 2004F550

Couple pics of CT DOT IH's. The orange body is one of the new trucks being built with Monroe Stainless bodies and now being powder coated orange this truck looked to be in service for a couple weeks. The next truck is a couple years older and has the viking front mount RH wing and plow that come off completely. The final pics are of another newer design with the mid mount wing and Viking butterfly plow and the aluminum proline body with center rear spinner.


----------



## fredlund

Nice photos of CT DOT

Got in touch with someone in purchasing a little while back. 

They claim to be expanding their fleet of wing plow trucks. Supposedly in the state arsenal there are about 50 single wing trucks and about 25 of the double wing trucks. 

It seems like one deterrent from getting more wings is the fact that the union requirements require a separate wing operator under all circumstances. In states like NY it is negotiable and depends on the route and traffic volume etc. 

I could see how with the cost of an extra employee's salary and benefits spread over the lifetime of a truck it would make more sense in some cases just to buy another truck, rather than have an employee who was basically running a wing all winter. This also gives more capacity in the summer presumably for summer projects. 

The single axle wing is interesting--looks like a mid mount wing which is something I havent seen in CT


----------



## matteo30

Nice Pics of CT DOT
I cant believe the variety in their fleet over the last few years. I can remember 10 years ago almost all the trucks were identically set up minus being freightliner or international. It is almost like they cant decided which bodies and wings they like better on the trucks


----------



## BillyRgn

2004F550;1572741 said:


> Couple pics of CT DOT IH's. The orange body is one of the new trucks being built with Monroe Stainless bodies and now being powder coated orange this truck looked to be in service for a couple weeks. The next truck is a couple years older and !has the viking front mount RH wing and plow that come off completely. The final pics are of another newer design with the mid mount wing and Viking butterfly plow and the aluminum proline body with center rear spinner.


Wow nice shots, man is ct starting to get creative with there trucks, the mid mount wing I was kinda shocked to see. Along with the proline on a single axle. Doing litter collection will be fun with sides that high. About a week ago I saw a ctdot truck, brand new international with the butterfly plow, no wing and I think it was a Monroe dump body but was not painted or powder coated it did however have a strip of Checkered yellow and black reflective type tape down the length of the bottom of the bed. i deffinatly think they are adding more wing trucks, the garage closest to me (as far as I know) used to have only one wing truck, a 96-97 freightliner with a butterfly plow and single front mount wing with a full size tower. They then got one of the IH tandem double wings in the first batch. two winters ago the freightliner was moved to the parkway and they got a brand new IH single wing, the set up that comes completely off with the standard heil body.last year they got one of those single wing IH's with a butterfly plow that had the standard but longer heil body. This truck also came with a slide in henderson unit for pretreating. So if the freightliner is still in service, that makes 2 single axle wings, a tandem axle single wing, and a double wing tandem axle all out of the same garage that used to only run one wing truck as far as I know, I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure.i have to say though it is interesting to see them trying new things to try and make the truck more efficient. Also from what I've seen at auction the 93-95 IH single wings I've seen have the wing controls set up for the passenger seat, making it extremely tough to operate it if you were solo especially with the truck being standard, anyone know if the new trucks are still standard ? Doesn't that mid mount wing look pretty small ??


----------



## fredlund

Seems to me that there is a big divide in the multipurpose bodies; either those that are basically shaped like a vbox but expanded or rounded out (like a pro-line or a henderson munibody), or a regular looking dump box with a split in the box and hydraulics that pick it up. 

I'd be curious to know what tends to last longer in municipal use. As you guys are saying with something like a proline the sides are so tall it's kinda silly. Also I'd imagine with the round floor they must suck for hauling logs or anything like that with the tailgate off. I have seen NYS DOT haul lots of logs with the henderson munibodies with the tailgates off and they seem to do pretty well. 

Up in NH/VT I see much more of the tenco square boxes with rams. I spoke to one highway super who was going back to airflo because he claimed corrosion in the tenco boxes was worse. Corrosion and break down of the box tends to be the reason for getting rid of a truck, and it seems to be at or around 10 years. Not worth doing a remount I guess.


----------



## fredlund

THe other thing that is pretty cool is both henderson and monroe are now putting out a sort of floating wing. I'm sure to a seasoned wing operator they are watered down and not as capable, but for a single operator to have a wing that will float and not make you worry about digging in too hard with the heel or the toe or that sort of thing it's probably good at cutting down at employee fatigue and may enable more lone operators.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Rumor has it Mass DOT just purchased 50 new wheelers*

From a good source Mass DOT just purchased 50 new wheelers with wings and ten yard spreaders, something they told the plow union they had NO intentions of doing....
I wonder where they will find 50 more qualified employees? They cant get enough operators now..Not to mention they cannot maintain what they currently own...
Cant wait for specs on the new trucks just the same....Thumbs Up


----------



## cat320

Oshkosh;1573273 said:


> From a good source Mass DOT just purchased 50 new wheelers with wings and ten yard spreaders, something they told the plow union they had NO intentions of doing....
> I wonder where they will find 50 more qualified employees? They cant get enough operators now..Not to mention they cannot maintain what they currently own...
> Cant wait for specs on the new trucks just the same....Thumbs Up


don't know what they have for operators but they turned there main maintenace factility on rt9 and 128 into and office building sould be interesting.

The DCR in my town formerly the MDC used to have so many trucks it was unbelivable they kept any old ones for parts trucks at the maintenance facility here in stoneham. you go by there now and you can count the # of trucks on 1 hand.


----------



## Oshkosh

cat320;1573299 said:


> don't know what they have for operators but they turned there main maintenace factility on rt9 and 128 into and office building sould be interesting.
> 
> The DCR in my town formerly the MDC used to have so many trucks it was unbelivable they kept any old ones for parts trucks at the maintenance facility here in stoneham. you go by there now and you can count the # of trucks on 1 hand.


I remember the MDC having a few nice 4x4 Autocars,I used to drool over those...
The local state yards locally are sending their trucks to the dealers as DOT cant handle the repair work load.One six wheeler/spreader has been down for two weeks needing a water pump..Something most repair shops would have done in less than a day......
Masshighway/DOT tried doing the majority in-house before and it didnt work,what makes them think it will this time.....I guess the bosses are to young to remember....


----------



## cat320

yeah i rember when those autocars came in bran new i was staing right next to them they where so dame big i don't ever rember them using them that much. there is one sitting down across from the kappys on rt 1 south in saugus in the motel parking lot they have a fenced in lot that one of them is parked in .


----------



## 2004F550

From what I have seen/heard the newest CT DOT wing set ups are set up for driver control and I also heard of some testing this winter with single drivers and wings so they must have got a change in the contract or maybe a loop hole? I don't know. I also heard the proline body was too keep the salt from being dispensed in front of the axle and being kicked up on to the frames, but since the trucks will be driving through it anyway it doesn't make much sense. There are a variety of set up out there now, nothing like 10 years ago. There is a new single axle with the proline body and a butterfly plow as well as a belly scraper at the garage closest to me.The same garage also has a newer IH Single axle with a longer frame and heil stainless body with a mid mount catch basin cleaner boom.


----------



## Oshkosh

*We ran the multi purpose bodies in NH DOT*

We ran the multi purpose bodies on both six and ten wheelers with NH DOT and hated them..
They rotted out so badly (even with regular maintenance) that they would be rebuild two or three times before the trade cycle...The front auger had to be cleaned out after every storm or they'd jamb up,not as convenient as they should have been...They where impossible to work out of and the trucks were overloaded when water level.....
They actually disliked them enough to set as 1.5 million dollars to refit trucks as the bodies went bad with traditional dumps and Vee hopper spreaders.



fredlund;1573038 said:


> Seems to me that there is a big divide in the multipurpose bodies; either those that are basically shaped like a vbox but expanded or rounded out (like a pro-line or a henderson munibody), or a regular looking dump box with a split in the box and hydraulics that pick it up.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what tends to last longer in municipal use. As you guys are saying with something like a proline the sides are so tall it's kinda silly. Also I'd imagine with the round floor they must suck for hauling logs or anything like that with the tailgate off. I have seen NYS DOT haul lots of logs with the henderson munibodies with the tailgates off and they seem to do pretty well.
> 
> Up in NH/VT I see much more of the tenco square boxes with rams. I spoke to one highway super who was going back to airflo because he claimed corrosion in the tenco boxes was worse. Corrosion and break down of the box tends to be the reason for getting rid of a truck, and it seems to be at or around 10 years. Not worth doing a remount I guess.


----------



## fredlund

Thanks for the photos...wonder what the metal was if they were painted...

either way that doesnt resolve the auger issues

Wonder what NYS DOT experience is with them because they give the regions the options to choose a regular box or a henderson and overwhelmingly it seems like they choose the henderson boxes.

Not sure about all of NY but to me it seems that the frequency for salting in most of NH vs at least lower NY is probably a lot higher. So the burden of doing the cleanout post event may be less versus having to take in and out the v-box for each event. 

Just conjecturing here.


----------



## Oshkosh

The in and out of the vee box was about 20 minutes with the racks and one helper, The steel not sure but the rear post would rot like no tomorrow, you wouldnt think the rear posts would be an issue but everyone of them was junk after a few seasons....We had bad luck across the state with them maybe others wont....???

QUOTE=fredlund;1573427]Thanks for the photos...wonder what the metal was if they were painted...

either way that doesnt resolve the auger issues

Wonder what NYS DOT experience is with them because they give the regions the options to choose a regular box or a henderson and overwhelmingly it seems like they choose the henderson boxes.

Not sure about all of NY but to me it seems that the frequency for salting in most of NH vs at least lower NY is probably a lot higher. So the burden of doing the cleanout post event may be less versus having to take in and out the v-box for each event.

Just conjecturing here.[/QUOTE]


----------



## matteo30

Oshkosh;1573273 said:


> From a good source Mass DOT just purchased 50 new wheelers with wings and ten yard spreaders, something they told the plow union they had NO intentions of doing....
> I wonder where they will find 50 more qualified employees? They cant get enough operators now..Not to mention they cannot maintain what they currently own...
> Cant wait for specs on the new trucks just the same....Thumbs Up


I cant agree with you more. I posted pics of their new trucks back on page 460. They purchased 50 this year but it is a 4 year contract so, their is more to come. They have hi way xt 3 bodies with everest hitches and plows on a freightliner SD114
They are said to be going into all the districts. Twelve of the 50 trucks are set up for tow plows, that ought to be funny. As a contractor with a combo it is concerning that they seem to be purchasing a lot of equipment. Who knows what the future holds.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

PennDot Sweeper convoy from the other year....... The international is the only one I've seen locally with a yellow dump.


----------



## Oshkosh

Well tow plows on the north shore will be suicidal !!!!! I certainly hope they are smarter than that...
Allot of contractors are all ready frustrated with the nickle and diming / rotation going on now.The combo guys have been told that Mass Dot will handle any small hits in house threwout our district. 
I cant imagine it will get any better in the future..Hard to justify a used $50,000 truck at 50 hours a year..



matteo30;1573596 said:


> I cant agree with you more. I posted pics of their new trucks back on page 460. They purchased 50 this year but it is a 4 year contract so, their is more to come. They have hi way xt 3 bodies with everest hitches and plows on a freightliner SD114
> They are said to be going into all the districts. Twelve of the 50 trucks are set up for tow plows, that ought to be funny. As a contractor with a combo it is concerning that they seem to be purchasing a lot of equipment. Who knows what the future holds.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## mdb landscaping

matteo30;1572926 said:


> Nice Pics of CT DOT
> I cant believe the variety in their fleet over the last few years. I can remember 10 years ago almost all the trucks were identically set up minus being freightliner or international. It is almost like they cant decided which bodies and wings they like better on the trucks


That's back when our state was in the black and made more fiscal sensepayup Nowadays we just buy stuff and figure out how to pay for it later.


----------



## EXCAVATE49

There is no future !


----------



## Oshkosh

EXCAVATE49;1574047 said:


> There is no future !


Your not the only one with that thought process (


----------



## Uncle Herb

This was from a few weeks ago but snow is snow.


----------



## G.Landscape

*Tow Plows*

Here are a few pics and a quick video I shot last week while driving home in Kitchener. 3 plows total in the convoy with 2 tow plows. They are so awesome close up.


----------



## LunchBox

EXCAVATE49;1574047 said:


> There is no future !


Just let me know when you want me to take your Oshkosh off your hands payup


----------



## G.Landscape

1olddogtwo;1570514 said:


> http://entertainment.msn.com/videop...l#/video/58826e62-cbdb-4f50-b6a8-2692083b8eca
> 
> just for kicks.....28 plow and support trucks


yea that video was originally posted by a friend in Toronto, I probably shared the link a month back. msn just steal video's because they don't have their own sources.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Anyone want a 68 walter?

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3566631011.html


----------



## iamhere

2006Sierra1500;1574679 said:


> Anyone want a 68 walter?
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3566631011.html


I think this is a vid of that truck spinning out after the driver caught a curb


----------



## fredlund

mdb landscaping;1573942 said:


> That's back when our state was in the black and made more fiscal sensepayup Nowadays we just buy stuff and figure out how to pay for it later.


To be fair I always thought that CT DOT trucks were underspecified in the past. To see little international 4000s (I know they were more truck then than they are now) plowing major interstates always seemed like a bit too much.

Not sure how all the other parts of the state are fairing but I've been impressed lately they have repaved a lot of state routes 109, parts of 202, 63 going up, etc. Everything is in really good shape. Speaking to various garage sups they claim that they are understaffed (may well be the case), but seem to be doing a good job none the less.

I'm sure they get fair compensation and then some for it, but O&G seems to do a pretty good job with the paving and puts out decent asphalt mix, so that helps.


----------



## mdb landscaping

fredlund;1574974 said:


> To be fair I always thought that CT DOT trucks were underspecified in the past. To see little international 4000s (I know they were more truck then than they are now) plowing major interstates always seemed like a bit too much.
> 
> Not sure how all the other parts of the state are fairing but I've been impressed lately they have repaved a lot of state routes 109, parts of 202, 63 going up, etc. Everything is in really good shape. Speaking to various garage sups they claim that they are understaffed (may well be the case), but seem to be doing a good job none the less.
> 
> I'm sure they get fair compensation and then some for it, but O&G seems to do a pretty good job with the paving and puts out decent asphalt mix, so that helps.


My comment was by no means aimed at the workers or quality of work the DOT does. Its more at the fact that this state keeps borrowing and borrowing money each year and I dont see enough spending cuts. Each year the state trucks get bigger and bigger with more and more bells and whistles. Its just a small example of where excess spending its going in a time when we can't pay for it. I could see where the state dot feels they are understaffed. It seems everybody that lives heres attitude towards snow gets more and more ridiculous each year. It seems like now there is absolutely almost zero tolerance for snow whether you are at the supermarket or on the highway. We need to take more mentality like the vermonters take (It will get plowed when it gets plowed)


----------



## Oshkosh

mdb landscaping;1575126 said:


> My comment was by no means aimed at the workers or quality of work the DOT does. Its more at the fact that this state keeps borrowing and borrowing money each year and I dont see enough spending cuts. Each year the state trucks get bigger and bigger with more and more bells and whistles. Its just a small example of where excess spending its going in a time when we can't pay for it. I could see where the state dot feels they are understaffed. It seems everybody that lives heres attitude towards snow gets more and more ridiculous each year. It seems like now there is absolutely almost zero tolerance for snow whether you are at the supermarket or on the highway. We need to take more mentality like the vermonters take (It will get plowed when it gets plowed)


I agree 100% on the publics perception of what is expected, They want black and wet before during and after the storms....I have traffic doing 10+mph the speed limit with 1/4 mile visibility between our plow trucks on rt 95 on a regular basis...
Even when I left NH DOT two years ago we were pushing the black and wet policy in ski country.
This last storm we had a member of the public call district headquarters and say there was a cover in the breakdown lane,mind you it had been scrapped and treated three times...That phone call sent us out again at a cost of approximately $800- in material, I wonder if the do gooder citizen realized what that phone call cost....????


----------



## EXCAVATE49

*Oshkosh*

Not quite ready to give it up yet,and i'm certainly not wearing it out it never turned a wheel last winter and so far this year 5 hrs. I don't even want to talk about my open loop combo,so the old oshkosh might be a good conversation piece at an occasional cruise nite or truck show (i need to look into antique plates)


----------



## chad691

dfd9;1568646 said:


> Waste taxpayer dollars, more than likely, yours and mine through some sort of FEMA grant.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Oh, my innocent, naive fellow plower.
> 
> When it comes to gov't--especially "public safety" organizations--you wouldn't believe the crap that is bought with tax dollars that is far from necessary through grants. I can find more examples if you wish.
> 
> One quick one though. Fargo PD (ND) bought an armored vehicle despite having 1 murder in an entire year.


I know a few fire departments up my way have plows and the plows are first out when they have a call, many rural areas don't get plowed and/or they are heading out in a storm and the dpw guys havent had a chance to get out yet...


----------



## matredsoxfan

To the question on New MassDOT snow removal equipment. On there blog the Highway administrator said 50 New Trucks w/ Plows & wings, 12 New Tow Plows & 9 New Cat Loaders are on Order. Most of the 50 if not all sound like they will be Freightshakers.


----------



## Winter Land Man

iamhere;1574888 said:


> I think this is a vid of that truck spinning out after the driver caught a curb


That's what I first thought of, too.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## WingPlow

but O&G seems to do a pretty good job with the paving and puts out decent asphalt mix, so that helps. 


maybe 5 years ago that was true...but not today


----------



## LunchBox

EXCAVATE49;1575240 said:


> Not quite ready to give it up yet,and i'm certainly not wearing it out it never turned a wheel last winter and so far this year 5 hrs. I don't even want to talk about my open loop combo,so the old oshkosh might be a good conversation piece at an occasional cruise nite or truck show (i need to look into antique plates)


well when your ready let me know. I'm getting hot for a truck like yours lol


----------



## Winter Land Man

DareDog;1575529 said:


>


I'll love the S-Series forever.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Too bad they don't make the Chevy/GMC 4500/5500/6500/7500/8500 trucks anymore. I almost bought a new 4wd 5500 back in '07, but bought a 3500 instead. The 3500 was already equipped and it was in the middle of winter.

http://www.publiquip.com/Heavy_Equipment_Truck/GMC-Topkick-C5500-4x4-Snow-Truck--1135581283.htm


----------



## snow

EXCAVATE49;1574047 said:


> There is no future !


Even in CT with a guaranteed minimum for the season, its not worth setting up a truck for the state unless you have nothing else going on in the winter. To dedicate a larger truck to plow for the state nowdays seems like a thing of the past. In Mass even with a priority truck you cant get the hours as they put you in a rotation. The states keep increasing their fleets and or adding wing trucks.

I've looked into setting up a truck for CT but it seems like a lot of work for little reward. They don't hire sanders anymore, just plows so theres $40 an hr less.


----------



## Len90

NJ doesn't allow contractors to do both. Seperate truck for spreading and seperate trucks for plowing. You do get a guaranteed payment. Got some stuff I need to work on. Been a pretty eventful week and a half since the end of the east coast torch.


----------



## davidc

Who makes a 10 foot power angle for a 580 Case, we want one!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Better off with the 3500*



Winter Land Man;1576787 said:


> Too bad they don't make the Chevy/GMC 4500/5500/6500/7500/8500 trucks anymore. I almost bought a new 4wd 5500 back in '07, but bought a 3500 instead. The 3500 was already equipped and it was in the middle of winter.
> 
> http://www.publiquip.com/Heavy_Equipment_Truck/GMC-Topkick-C5500-4x4-Snow-Truck--1135581283.htm


We had one (5500,4x4) with the town of Jackson, 3 rear ends under warranty(under 25k miles) , 3.5 mpg plowing with the duramax ,at full gvw with plow gear and one yard of material....Ugh.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Not a good day for this PennDOT driver somewhere on RT28 I think it said,


----------



## JIM SHERRY

SAMMY THE SNOWPLOW on display at the AACC museum in Hersey PA.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

For sale on craigslist, dont see one of these everyday.


----------



## mercer_me

Oshkosh;1577339 said:


> We had one (5500,4x4) with the town of Jackson, 3 rear ends under warranty(under 25k miles) , 3.5 mpg plowing with the duramax ,at full gvw with plow gear and one yard of material....Ugh.


There was a guy in my area that had a GMC 5500 just like that one. He liked it and said it plowed good but, I think he spent way to much money on a "glorified pick up."


----------



## BillyRgn

Oshkosh;1577339 said:


> We had one (5500,4x4) with the town of Jackson, 3 rear ends under warranty(under 25k miles) , 3.5 mpg plowing with the duramax ,at full gvw with plow gear and one yard of material....Ugh.


I know 3 people with them 1-45 2-55's and they all need rear ends before 60,000. For a truck as big as it is, the gvw is pretty much the same as a ford//dodge 450-550


----------



## Kwagman

New York State DOT (Saratoga Yard)



















Port Chester, NY DPW










Rye, NY DPW


----------



## Kwagman

From my trip to Aspen 

Aspen-Pitkin County Roads Dept.


----------



## Kwagman

Snowmass Village, CO Highway Dept.



















Aspen-Pitkin County Airport


----------



## mercer_me

Kwagman;1577448 said:


> From my trip to Aspen
> 
> Aspen-Pitkin County Roads Dept.


Nice CAT grader. I really like to run a new CAT to compare it to the new John Deere 670 I run.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Truck #35*

Here is a plow truck from last season. Its a 2011 International Workstar w/ Highlander Sander. This is a test of a new photo program I am using

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6739211301/sizes/m/in/set-72157627439775745/


----------



## abbottfarm

matredsoxfan;1577628 said:


> Here is a plow truck from last season. Its a 2011 International Workstar w/ Highlander Sander. This is a test of a new photo program I am using
> 
> http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6739211301/sizes/m/in/set-72157627439775745/


fixed the link for you..

__
https://flic.kr/p/6739211301


----------



## matredsoxfan

Thanks for the Fix


----------



## matredsoxfan

Watertown Ma DPW Yard from last February. They have many 10-wheelers mostly international and they also still run a old Walter Snow Fighter (not in the picture)


----------



## matredsoxfan

Watertown Ma DPW Yard from last February. They have many 10-wheelers mostly international and they also still run a old Walter Snow Fighter (not in the picture)


----------



## Plow Chaser

https://www.dot.ny.gov/news/press-releases/2012/2012-12-31


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh;1577339 said:


> We had one (5500,4x4) with the town of Jackson, 3 rear ends under warranty(under 25k miles) , 3.5 mpg plowing with the duramax ,at full gvw with plow gear and one yard of material....Ugh.


I have a 2 wheel drive 5500, actually two of them, that we use for service trucks. The one I have I got 126k out of the brakes, it has 145k on it all I've done is brakes and 2 altenators. With the 10 ft fisher it pushes fine, but then again I have it loaded to just under full capacity with all my tools, welder, etc.


----------



## LunchBox

matredsoxfan;1577668 said:


> Watertown Ma DPW Yard from last February. They have many 10-wheelers mostly international and they also still run a old Walter Snow Fighter (not in the picture)


What! Watertown runs a Walter! I live on the Waltham Watertown line I've never seen it. My girl friends step-father is a cop there I'll have to find a way to sneak into the yard lol

Here's a few pictures from me:

Hard to tell but I took a ride in town to look at a machine I'm selling, it looked like they sanded inside the Big Dig tunnels. It was so dusty in there it was insane!










The old MassPike yard, now MassDot yard, in Southie aka South Boston.










Another picture from me driving the Walter


----------



## matredsoxfan

LunchBox;1577745 said:


> What! Watertown runs a Walter! I live on the Waltham Watertown line I've never seen it. My girl friends step-father is a cop there I'll have to find a way to sneak into the yard lol
> 
> Here's a few pictures from me:
> 
> Hard to tell but I took a ride in town to look at a machine I'm selling, it looked like they sanded inside the Big Dig tunnels. It was so dusty in there it was insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old MassPike yard, now MassDot yard, in Southie aka South Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture from me driving the Walter


Yes. The head of the DPW told me and I think I saw it one day on Pleasant Street over near Watertown Square.

Awesome shot of the MassDOT trucks in Southie. A Plow with a wing? IN BOSTON? That's different.

What's your route for the state this year?


----------



## matredsoxfan

New Hampshire DOT on Route 3 in Nashua in late December.


----------



## matredsoxfan

Another of the NHDOT International 10-Wheeler w/ Wings clearing the High Speed Shoulder on Route 3. The car got in my way.










Another International 10-Wheeler w/ Wings on Route 3.










One last International 10-Wheeler w/ wings on the Everett Turnpike.


----------



## matredsoxfan

Sorry some of those were so blurry. Still learning my new camera.


----------



## theholycow

JIM SHERRY;1577377 said:


> Not a good day for this PennDOT driver somewhere on RT28 I think it said,


Did he try to drive under a bridge with the bed raised?



Kwagman;1577446 said:


>


What kind of body is that, some kind of recycling collection body?


----------



## Kwagman

theholycow;1577888 said:


> What kind of body is that, some kind of recycling collection body?


Correct, for use on tighter streets.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

theholycow;1577888 said:


> Did he try to drive under a bridge with the bed raised?
> 
> What kind of body is that, some kind of recycling collection body?


Yes he hit the overpass if you look at the photo the stockpile sign is there so he had to be familiar with the area.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack working on RT 54 near Hometown PA.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I found this photo online and I think it is awesome and I had to share it.


----------



## Brocky

Jim
That is definately a calander picture!!
Thanks
Brocky


----------



## DareDog




----------



## crazy88

Lake County DOT (Illinois)


















Don't see too many Freightliner plows around here.


----------



## Plow Boss

Princeton Nj


----------



## EXCAVATE49

has anyone noticed the insane amounts of salt on all the state roads and even the town roads.i swore i heard some upper management mass. dot guy say the closed loop systems would prevent that. so i guess it's a good
thing they have all the wing plows so they can scrape it all up and use it over again. same old tune,they just can't stand trucks in the yards, just keep hitting the routes that is just one simple man's observation over and out


----------



## Brocky

Just found this on the Brockway site.
Dobbins Auto Parts (junkyard) in Adams NY is having a going out of business auction on May 4th.
They have a good looking 60's era Walter with V and wing listed. as well as an A-169 IH 4X4 with blower(Sno-Go??) http://www.lyonauction.com/pdfs/5-4 info.pdf
Scroll all the way to the bottom and there is a picture on the right side

Sure do wish I had some money and a detach trailer..
Brocky


----------



## alcoc420

The Princeton IH S-2600 is pretty sharp looking.


----------



## LunchBox

matredsoxfan;1577858 said:


> Yes. The head of the DPW told me and I think I saw it one day on Pleasant Street over near Watertown Square.
> 
> Awesome shot of the MassDOT trucks in Southie. A Plow with a wing? IN BOSTON? That's different.
> 
> What's your route for the state this year?


I wish I had my real camera with me, I seem to be forgetting it a lot lately.

My route for the state this year is ATK's old route Rt30 in Newton/Weston to 2A in Lexington about 10 miles long.


----------



## matredsoxfan

LunchBox;1578782 said:


> I wish I had my real camera with me, I seem to be forgetting it a lot lately.
> 
> My route for the state this year is ATK's old route Rt30 in Newton/Weston to 2A in Lexington about 10 miles long.


I have a brand new camera this year. Is ATK still plowing for the state or no?


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW*

Truck #35 a 2011 International Workstar plowing snow during a late December storm.










Another shot of the truck plowing during our only real Snow Storm of the season in December.










The city got 6-8 Inches of snow. Since then we have had small storms with 1 or 2 inches here and there. Were up to 15 Inches for the season.


----------



## iamhere

matredsoxfan;1578849 said:


> I have a brand new camera this year. Is ATK still plowing for the state or no?


No he's not. He sold Project 85 this past summer, he had some pics of how it looks now on his FB page, the new owner took the plow gear off and put a dump body on it. Still looks sharp though


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;1577339 said:


> We had one (5500,4x4) with the town of Jackson, 3 rear ends under warranty(under 25k miles) , 3.5 mpg plowing with the duramax ,at full gvw with plow gear and one yard of material....Ugh.


It was that bad? Three rear ends under 25K miles? I wonder what was going on there. Maybe they weren't rugged enough for the truck.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Sorry for the bad quality photos. Decided to go for a walk a few minutes ago before I go out.

#1 - International 4900 w/Henderson Spreader
#2 - International 7400 w/Viking-Cives Combination Body
#3 - MT Trackless
#4 - MT Trackless (again)


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT Found Online*

Found this online. Massachusetts Department of Transportation Highway Division (MassDOT) loading material into a 10-Wheeler w/ Right Wing using there New CAT Front End loader at the Westwood Shed.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*MassDOT Plows on News (Video)*

Found this video from Channel 7 of Various plows at the Lexington & Weston Highway Garages. Here is the video http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/12009710426657/highway-crews-prepared-for-messy-evening-commute/

Video shows an Oshkosh w/ Everest Plow, New Freightliners and several other plows getting ready for our small 1-2" snow & ice event tonight.


----------



## Bones357

City of Erie Workstar in action:


----------



## Big Dog D

matredsoxfan;1579443 said:


> Found this online. Massachusetts Department of Transportation Highway Division (MassDOT) loading material into a 10-Wheeler w/ Right Wing using there New CAT Front End loader at the Westwood Shed.


I was in my local MA HWY pit yesterday to sign my PV's from the last two weeks and I brought up the new trucks that they bought ( the Freightshakers). Evidently they are having hydraulic issues with a bunch of them.


----------



## Oshkosh

Winter Land Man;1579220 said:


> It was that bad? Three rear ends under 25K miles? I wonder what was going on there. Maybe they weren't rugged enough for the truck.


It was a horrible municipal truck from our experience.A total waste of money that the previous road agent ordered and the town got stuck with...
The guys in the crew used to say it would make a great potato chip hauler and thats about it.


----------



## Oshkosh

Big Dog D;1580061 said:


> I was in my local MA HWY pit yesterday to sign my PV's from the last two weeks and I brought up the new trucks that they bought ( the Freightshakers). Evidently they are having hydraulic issues with a bunch of them.


"I heard" that all the hydraulic controls are in the arm rest of the drivers seat, very fancy but they are having allot of issues with them.


----------



## dfd9

JIM SHERRY;1578081 said:


> I found this photo online and I think it is awesome and I had to share it.


Totally awesome.

I think that's the best pic in this thread!


----------



## SnoDuck

*City of Erie*



Bones357;1580058 said:


> City of Erie Workstar in action:


I'm surprised they don't run the trucks in tandem... BUT, with the weather we are having tonight... They might be hauling sand bags by morning..

Duck


----------



## Bones357

SnoDuck;1580496 said:


> I'm surprised they don't run the trucks in tandem... BUT, with the weather we are having tonight... They might be hauling sand bags by morning..
> 
> Duck


They usually do run in tandem, but, for whatever reason, this guy was alone.

The city roads have been absolutely HORRIBLE this season! I don't know what the problem is, but their plowing leaves a lot to be desired so far.


----------



## melldog55

*Ridot 1/28/13*

Mack Granite T/A with Viking poly plow and wing, also viking-cives pro-line spreader body w/ calcium.


----------



## melldog55

*Ridot 1/28/13*

They called in the big guns for this big storm... 
International s/a w/ air-flo body and viking plow. 
3 trucks lined up; Ford L8000 everest plow, International viking plow, Mack granite viking plow/wing.(sorry about the light glare off the trucks) still was an epic shot! 
My favorite RIDOT truck; Mack RD double winger all viking plows w/ 12 yard ss swenson spreader.


----------



## snowplowpro

JIM SHERRY;1577377 said:


> Not a good day for this PennDOT driver somewhere on RT28 I think it said,


Looks like someone's gonna be on the unemployment line.


----------



## Len90

Great job melldog. RIDOT has a great looking fleet. The ten wheel granites and that RD are just fantastic.


----------



## absolutely

Saginaw County, MI. Finally added a couple wing plows this year. They bought seven Epoke's two years ago that are pretty neat seeing them in action.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I wish more highway departments would do stuff like this

http://townoflittlefalls.com/hwycollagelf.pdf


----------



## quigleysiding

Here are a couple more from R.I.


----------



## quigleysiding

One more from R.I. The last two are from killington VT.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plow Chaser;1582349 said:


> I wish more highway departments would do stuff like this
> 
> http://townoflittlefalls.com/hwycollagelf.pdf


Agree. I think it shows some pride.


----------



## scrc373

*new western star 4900*

Sanilac County, Mi New 4900 Western Star just gettig it back from paint a few more thing to do more pictures to come


----------



## granitefan713

Love the new Star! Western Star really seems to be stepping in to the plow arena, filling the void left by Sterling.


----------



## Bones357

From today:

PennDOT Sterling:

















Summit Township (PA.) Granite w/ wing:


----------



## MassHighway23

Bones357;1580058 said:


> City of Erie Workstar in action:


Poor trash can!


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online -Town of Webb Ny


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1583900 said:


> Found Online -Town of Webb Ny


Looks like the 670 I run.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## mercer_me

I found this picture on the Miane DOT web site.


----------



## firefighter1406

Well it's taken me like a month and a half but I have looked through all 486 pages!! Some killer looking trucks.


----------



## Vermontster

Plow Chaser;1582349 said:


> I wish more highway departments would do stuff like this
> 
> http://townoflittlefalls.com/hwycollagelf.pdf


I agree, it's called civic pride, it makes me want to go visit the town! I have an ex town truck and the guys at the garage could care less.


----------



## WingPlow

Vermontster;1584871 said:


> I agree, it's called civic pride, it makes me want to go visit the town! I have an ex town truck and the guys at the garage could care less.


i,ve been at the municipal game for 30 years and have seen many trucks come and go..

sure theres been a few over the years that were better then others but at the end of day, there just trucks...we dont form an emotional attachment to them


----------



## theholycow

Regarding some old posts...


theholycow;1412065 said:


> Missed a few good ones this morning (including a nice one with a wing plow going downhill in 4 inches of virgin snow), but caught these two.
> 
> The second one was shot freehand 180° from the direction I was looking/facing. What fluid is a sickly slightly bluish green in a truck like that? It left a stain down the center of the lane...





melldog55;1412310 said:


> Where are these pics taken. And probably Calcium/Mag choloride





theholycow;1412318 said:


> My pics were near Worcester MA.
> 
> The stain wasn't any kind of de-icer...or if it was, it wasn't spread properly (just a 1 foot swath down the center of the lane) and wasn't working where it did land.


I was at the town DPW yard today (doing some computer work for them) and sure enough, their salt shed is full of green stuff. Must have been something wrong with that truck's spreader making it come out the way it did. It was like that for more than one storm, too.


----------



## DareDog

Madison County


----------



## crazy88

Illinois DOT









Cook County Highway Deptartment (IL)


----------



## Plow Boss

*Nj Dot Snowplow Contractor*

This photos says it all about Nj's Dot plow contractors. The first and last truck do the work while the trucks in the middle just collect money for the company.


----------



## theholycow

Plow Boss;1587565 said:


> This photos says it all about Nj's Dot plow contractors. The first and last truck do the work while the trucks in the middle just collect money for the company.


I was in the last truck position working for RI once...in my F350 dumper with 8 1/2 foot Diamond (HD but not very tall and didn't have a deflector at the time). Last in line at the gangbang is tough enough with the right equipment, let alone when you're not hung as large as the rest of the participants...


----------



## lowercherty

*Minnesota DOT*

I just joined from NE Minnesota. I've been lurking on this thread for a year now, find it fascinating.

Lots of the upstate New York trucks remind me of the ones I saw around Houghton MI when I was going to college there.

Alas, I came back to Minnesota. We get a lot of 1 to 3 inch snow falls with wind and cold, punctuated by an occasional 10 to 30 inch real snowstorm. I hope to get some pictures of the local guys and gals at the DOT and St Louis County when and if we ever get a real snowstorm this year.

Meanwhile, here's a link to MN DOT's finest in a snowstorm in the Minneapolis area. Their philosophy seems to be to put the plows out right away when the snow starts and keep it plowed, so you don't often see them busting through tall drifts. They use a lot of single and tandem dump trucks with reversable plows, belly plows and patrol wings. For follow up work they have a few graders and a couple blowers.






I hope this meets your high standards.

Meanwhile, the local mines have a problem, sanding a 150 ft wide road with 1/2" rock for the mining trucks. Here is probably the largest sanding truck you have ever seen just after it got its winter box put on. In the summer it carries a huge water tank for dust spray on the same roads.






Finally, a little history. A Minnnesota Highway Department plow from around 1950. The Minnesota Historical Society has a bunch of pictures online of snowplows going back to the early 1900's.

http://collections.mnhs.org/cms/web5/media.php?irn=10120648&width=640

Bros company in Minneapolis made some very unusual ones, including blades and wings with props on the blades to cast the snow.

http://collections.mnhs.org/cms/web5/media.php?irn=10120783&width=640

http://collections.mnhs.org/cms/web5/media.php?irn=10205706&width=640

http://collections.mnhs.org/cms/web5/media.php?irn=10205938&width=640

Snow has always been here, so some of the pictures go way back.

http://collections.mnhs.org/cms/web5/media.php?irn=10120642&width=640

http://collections.mnhs.org/cms/web5/media.php?irn=10120670&width=640

Finally the MNHS site can be searched. Go to this site and search for snowplows.

http://greatriversnetwork.org/index.php?brand=cms&q=Snowplow&startindex=1&count=100&displaymode=grid

Thanks for looking.

Bruce K
Mt. Iron, MN

By the way, I have an 02 Dodge 2500 with a 7'6" Boss straignt blade. Got tired of plowing out in the wind on the back of a tractor or four wheeler.


----------



## mackclmodel

theholycow;1587579 said:


> I was in the last truck position working for RI once...in my F350 dumper with 8 1/2 foot Diamond (HD but not very tall and didn't have a deflector at the time). Last in line at the gangbang is tough enough with the right equipment, let alone when you're not hung as large as the rest of the participants...


LOL...Bumpa sticka material right there. It's always a d!ck measuring competion plowing snow, who has the biggest plow. I liked running the gutter with a properly equipped DM with a Baker one-way


----------



## Plow Chaser

Anybody want to bid on one bad a$$ Mack RM??!!

http://auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=932&itemId=6159


----------



## DareDog

LunchBox;1578782 said:


> I wish I had my real camera with me, I seem to be forgetting it a lot lately.
> 
> My route for the state this year is ATK's old route Rt30 in Newton/Weston to 2A in Lexington about 10 miles long.


is Jay still plowing??


----------



## iamhere

Plow Chaser;1588424 said:


> Anybody want to bid on one bad a$$ Mack RM??!!
> 
> http://auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=932&itemId=6159


Is it just me or is that v plow not quite the right fit for that truck?


----------



## Len90

Plow Boss;1587565 said:


> This photos says it all about Nj's Dot plow contractors. The first and last truck do the work while the trucks in the middle just collect money for the company.


It's not the company but the state that does it this way. They state the number of trucks and the class of trucks that must be provided. It really does demonstrate how wasteful the state can be with snow removal operations.


----------



## LunchBox

DareDog;1588715 said:


> is Jay still plowing??


No Jay's done too.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Welcome to the thread lowercherty! Very cool stuff. I always enjoy the historical photos.


----------



## Bones357

Here are a few video clips of PennDOT trucks in action recently. Sorry for the poor quality...They are all nighttime clips.





















I also saw an elusive PennDOT double winger on that second trip, but it was in the opposite lanes, and at night, so there was no way to get a photo. So, the hunt continues.


----------



## Plow Chaser

With this Nor Easter coming, I hope you boys back east are carrying your cameras!!


----------



## wagonproject

Our city is trying out the tow behind side plow....


----------



## mackclmodel

Cool Pic I found on the web. I did not know Mass Dot had a blower http://transportation.blog.state.ma.us/.a/6a0105367f07d8970b017ee84de6e4970d-pi


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1589867 said:


> With this Nor Easter coming, I hope you boys back east are carrying your cameras!!


I've been ready!  road trip through Pennsylvania has me on the hunt for some PennDOT. Lots of stuff over the past few weeks thanks to all the clippers and now this.


----------



## MassHighway23

*Nemo Plowchasing*

Just got back from a little plow chasing...
Duxbury, MA DPW







Duxbury, MA DPW







MassDOT contractor







MassDOT 







MassDOT


----------



## mercer_me

That backhoe looks like it would be good for the shop's parking lot but, it seams like it would be to slow to plow roads with.


----------



## MassHighway23

mercer_me;1591210 said:


> That backhoe looks like it would be good for the shop's parking lot but, it seams like it would be to slow to plow roads with.


Ya your right, but he was moving pretty good, though!


----------



## BillyRgn

Those newer cats go pretty good I have run one quite a bit and was always impressed with its road speed, it is also pretty comfy


----------



## mercer_me

MassHighway23;1591244 said:


> Ya your right, but he was moving pretty good, though!





BillyRgn;1591269 said:


> Those newer cats go pretty good I have run one quite a bit and was always impressed with its road speed, it is also pretty comfy


I would like to run a new CAT or John Deere so I could compare it to the Case I run. I really like the looks of the new John Deere backhoes.


----------



## Chevycrazyman

Bristol RI DOT


----------



## Dan85

NYSDOT


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1589867 said:


> With this Nor Easter coming, I hope you boys back east are carrying your cameras!!


I'll try to get some when I go back out at 2:30AM.


----------



## alcoc420

Three shots of a Town of Smithtown (NY) Freightliner this morning. We got about 12 to 24 inches. It's hard to tell with drifts of about 3 feet.


----------



## 2004F550

CT guys I hear the airport blowers will be headed to I 91 and 84 ramps to clear them.... Should be some sick photo ops if the travel ban gets lifted and you have time


----------



## Plow Chaser

I'd much rather be standing in the middle of that Nor Easter with my camera, but I did get up to the Sierras yesterday and shot some Paystars.


----------



## fredlund

VTrans workstar waiting on the highway at a turnaround...

Seems like they have two sets of plows for each truck, steel high speed one way plows and then these power angle adjustable viking-cives poly plows that they run more for cleanup


----------



## Winter Land Man

fredlund;1592020 said:


> VTrans workstar waiting on the highway at a turnaround...
> 
> Seems like they have two sets of plows for each truck, steel high speed one way plows and then these power angle adjustable viking-cives poly plows that they run more for cleanup


Ahh, no more Tenco plows for Vtrans?


----------



## fredlund

Winter Land Man;1592096 said:


> Ahh, no more Tenco plows for Vtrans?


It's possible the one ways are tenco...I'll try to get a better look

They are going viking cives for bodies for sure, everything new I see is the proline round body...

Not sure how they plow but the flexible VC plow is a pretty cool idea...PA and a left or right one way plow all with the same plow...


----------



## theholycow

This showed up at work just before I left on Thursday.









I was taking pictures of my Snowbeared driveway when this guy drove by:








Great job, Town of Glocester RI. I hear other towns have 3 unplowed feet on their roads. Glocester had this truck and a small F-350 or F-450 dump on my road repeatedly, and my little road doesn't connect anything to anything, it's ONLY used by its residents. The road is clear, edge to edge and my mailbox isn't even broken. I think they rolled a 4 foot rock at the edge of my yard, hope everything's ok after hitting that. I don't care about the rock, just the truck that hit it. I staked it with a reflector but that might have gotten buried.


----------



## mercer_me

fredlund;1592020 said:


> VTrans workstar waiting on the highway at a turnaround...
> 
> Seems like they have two sets of plows for each truck, steel high speed one way plows and then these power angle adjustable viking-cives poly plows that they run more for cleanup


Maine DOT has some trucks with quick switch plows and some have one way plows I like the quick switch better because they scrape better.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Looks like California has gotten the Towplow bug too! Hopefully I can get up on I-80 soon.

http://www.kcra.com/news/New-Calif-...ll/-/11797728/18438328/-/120dxog/-/index.html


----------



## alcoc420

I found this on an online newspaper. Supposedly it was taken "Wednesday afternoon," but we did not have snow on Wednesday. It was probably taken the week after the Hurricane. It is a Town of Smithtown mid-80s Mack "10-wheeler" on Lake Avenue, St. James.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;1592289 said:


> Looks like California has gotten the Towplow bug too! Hopefully I can get up on I-80 soon.
> 
> http://www.kcra.com/news/New-Calif-...ll/-/11797728/18438328/-/120dxog/-/index.html


Ryan, are you serious? You really think the tow plow is better looking than double wings? Has Cali ever had double wings? It's not part of the VIKING snowplows that you remember.. I used to LOVE Viking's old styles, but once they added "Cives", it's been ****.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I really like the looks of the International work/terra star's. Also, MDOT here in Michigan is trying the tow plow out .Supposedly during this past Thurs. storm


----------



## Kwagman

NYSDOT Saratoga Yard. 
Big disappointment here, supposed to get 12+ but got less than 6 :realmad:




























Quick video following the plow:


----------



## flalex72

MassHighway23;1583858 said:


> Poor trash can!


Ha! Last year I was waiting at the opposite side of a 4 way stop when the following happened:

A car followed by a plow followed by another car came around the corner on the far side of the intersection. The plow (a fair ways behind the first car and moving at a good clip) hits a recycling bin, launching it into the air where it sails down to land on the windshield of the car behind. The plow driver, distracted by the scene in his mirror he just caused, doesn't slow in time for the stop and (gently) rear ends the car in front. The car with the smashed windshield then can't see and rear ends the plow. Fun times for all!


----------



## alcoc420

I found this on Flickr last night. I see the truck around alot, but I am not sure of his route. It is a Smithtown IH S2554 The photographer said the truck was stuck. The Freightliner I posted yesterday was stuck for two hours on my niece's street. Maybe the Walters and FWDs would be coming in handy now.


----------



## doh

alcoc420;1592651 said:


> I found this on Flickr last night. I see the truck around alot, but I am not sure of his route. It is a Smithtown IH S2554 The photographer said the truck was stuck. The Freightliner I posted yesterday was stuck for two hours on my niece's street. Maybe the Walters and FWDs would be coming in handy now.


Now thats some snow!


----------



## willyswagon

We did alright out of the last snow. Ended up with about 12" which is not a big deal but the winds have been posion.

Here is a local operator snow trapping in the fields to try to reduce some of the drifting.
They do this in order to reduce the number of times they get called out.



















And of course busting out and benching back. The trucks will then take a quick run through to tidy up.


----------



## snow

Not sure of the source of this photo, was sent to me. It was taken in Bridgeport,CT on I-95 by Seaview Ave. I believe it was a snowblower from the Sikorsky Airport in Stratford, not 100% sure


----------



## snow

Found online. Worcester,MA highway


----------



## neman

*Mass DOT tow plow videos*

Some pretty impressive videos of the tow plow in action on the Mass Pike-it looks like they have a pretty good operator. Also a nice Oshkosh cleaning up .

http://www.youtube.com/user/Massdotm4?feature=watch


----------



## iamhere

A little Walter action from Nemo


----------



## Plow Chaser

They really could have given this storm a more powerful sounding name. Nemo, it's a cartoon fish for God's sake!!


----------



## theholycow

Plow Chaser;1592925 said:


> They really could have given this storm a more powerful sounding name. Nemo, it's a cartoon fish for God's sake!!


"Nero" would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Or Megatron!!


----------



## crazy88

On flickr, I am the moderator and creator of the "Government Work Trucks & Heavy Equipment" group.

If you guys are bored, I would check it out, there are 7,000 photos of municipal plows, equipment, and other public agency non-plow trucks that can keep you entertained for hours. There are probably 30+ pictures of Winter Storm Nemo related equipment.

Link to the group:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## theholycow

Saw this working intersections in Putnam, CT. Hope my town sends one to the end of my road...it's real dangerous entering the 50mph road with no ability to see until your front end is 6 feet into the travel lane.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I stopped at the christmans stockpile today and found this Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of the Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

I also found this Workstar.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of the Workstar.


----------



## flalex72

Plow Chaser;1592925 said:


> They really could have given this storm a more powerful sounding name. Nemo, it's a cartoon fish for God's sake!!


Here's some insight into that process:

http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/8/39...eather-channel-took-storm-names-away-from-the


----------



## Len90

Awesome shots of some amazing trucks Jim. Definitely would love to have some of your pictures in the calendar this year! 

I was in PA Thursday-Friday and was able to catch the PennDOT in action. I did get to see double wingers and try-axles. Truly an amazing fleet of heavy duty trucks and it makes me jealous that we don't have such things in NJ. In fact, I'm surrounded by NYSDOT and PennDOT who have tons of ten wheelers with wings. Not the case in NJ where the fleet is primarily 6 wheelers without wings.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Here are some shots from the latest massive storm, 25 inches!


----------



## VolvoL60F

Some more


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One more photo of the PennDOT Mack.


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1593633 said:


> Here are some shots from the latest massive storm, 25 inches!


Mike, do you work for Maine DOT? If so, what camp are you out of? I work in Mercer in the Winter and Athens in the Summer.


----------



## fredlund

Town of Hanover, NH Sterling w Tenco body:



There's a wing there but you cant see it. W the fall of sterling they tried an international but are going to Freightliner SDs now...got 3 this year.

VTrans spreading some material International 7400


----------



## vplow

Len90;1576935 said:


> NJ doesn't allow contractors to do both. Seperate truck for spreading and seperate trucks for plowing. You do get a guaranteed payment. Got some stuff I need to work on. Been a pretty eventful week and a half since the end of the east coast torch.


Go Gov. Christie Go! So not only is NJ not efficient, they expressly -forbid- efficiency in their contract. I'll try to act surprised the next time I'm driving on a NJ interstate with 4" of snow on it in a 6" snowstorm ...


----------



## fredlund

vplow;1593907 said:


> Go Gov. Christie Go! So not only is NJ not efficient, they expressly -forbid- efficiency in their contract. I'll try to act surprised the next time I'm driving on a NJ interstate with 4" of snow on it in a 6" snowstorm ...


Given how things tend to go in NJ, I wouldn't be surprised if there were some "outside influences" trying to keep things the way they are, and trying to keep them inefficient.

Any time snow is something of a novelty (not that NJ doesn't get big storms...but it seems to get fewer smaller storms regularly the way they do in WMass, VT, NH and Maine), I think snow clearing will be somewhat inefficient, the equipment wont be the best, and so on. In a state like NJ with all the major highways and trade routes you need real surge capacity...not disagreeing with you, but b/t some mob pressures and the snow tendencies I think you can kinda rationalize why it is the way it is.


----------



## snow

a few pix John (2004F550) sent me of their snow removal operations.

RM and RD out for the state
RM going back out with wing
980H and CL tri-axle on snow removal ops


----------



## quigleysiding

Great shots guys Thumbs Up


----------



## Challenger_2MBT

I hope somebody managed to photograph the four Caterpillar 980G/H wheel loaders working on I-84 near Waterbury, CT. Exit 21-23 the last I saw them, and the two PennDOT snowblowers working near Hartford. One was an Autocar cab and the other was FWD. Anybody see them as well?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Coming...










Going....










And then 24 hrs later...










And some video...


----------



## Len90

Awesome pictures so far. Working on mine tonight.



vplow;1593907 said:


> Go Gov. Christie Go! So not only is NJ not efficient, they expressly -forbid- efficiency in their contract. I'll try to act surprised the next time I'm driving on a NJ interstate with 4" of snow on it in a 6" snowstorm ...


Can't blame Christie. It's been going on since before his time. I ultimately blame the DOT commissioner. In NJ bids are done for snow plowing and hauling as one thing and then separate bids are done for spreading and deicing services.

As for the 15 Mack Granites NJ DOT was supposed to be getting, the bid was changed to Volvo VHD64Fs with Monroe bodies, and right hang wings.


----------



## LunchBox

Hey guys,

Been a crazy past few days. I think I worked 60 hours doing snow stuff, and on top of that I still have my 40+ hour a week job for the family business. Here's some recent pictures all just with my iPhone, sorry.

Anyone reconize this rig? I was chancing it around last year, this year I plow with him.










Here's a nice shot when I got off and was cleaning up my yard










One of my friends plowing for a different company snapped this one of me rolling north of 95 just under RT 2










They put a travel ban in effect at 4pm on Friday, this was I95 at 5pm on a Friday, not bad!


----------



## iamhere

Nice shots there Mr. Box. I remember seeing that Oshkosh in the last video ATK did before he sold Project 85. And if a may make a small suggestion, those nice wide windows are just crying for a Go-Pro with a suction cup mount. Thought I have to say, those are the best pics from an iphone I've seen in a while


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1593711 said:


> Mike, do you work for Maine DOT? If so, what camp are you out of? I work in Mercer in the Winter and Athens in the Summer.


I do not work for the Maine DOT, I just happened to see it parked there as the driver was inside getting pizza  But that DOT plow is from the Lyman Maine camp I believe.


----------



## dlnimsy

snowblower working on route 128 in Peabody ma.


----------



## DareDog

NYS DOT today


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

there was a blower today out on 190 could not get a pic of it


----------



## Vermontster

Does anybody know if the ex City of Bristol Oshkosh snow blower was put to use? Last I knew it was at a truck repair shop in Bristol.


----------



## crazy88

Vermontster;1595295 said:


> Does anybody know if the ex City of Bristol Oshkosh snow blower was put to use? Last I knew it was at a truck repair shop in Bristol.


Looks like a 1969 Walter snow blower was used for the storm by the City of Bristol.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8462770943


----------



## theholycow

crazy88;1595318 said:


> Looks like a 1969 Walter snow blower was used for the storm by the City of Bristol.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8462770943


Embedded for the lazy:


Nice.


----------



## iamhere

theholycow;1595325 said:


> Embedded for the lazy:
> 
> 
> Nice.


And here it is in action


----------



## Vermontster

Thanks, they had a 1961 Oshkosh W series with a huge blower on it. They sold it about two years ago. I had someone keeping an eye on it. I think he may post on this site at times.


----------



## Bones357

VolvoL60F;1593633 said:


> Here are some shots from the latest massive storm, 25 inches!


That's a nice looking truck and setup.


----------



## Bones357

snow;1593997 said:


> a few pix John (2004F550) sent me of their snow removal operations.
> 
> RM and RD out for the state


That RD looks like a former PA. Turnpike rig.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Snow Removal in Newport, New Hampshire


----------



## Winter Land Man

Part two....


----------



## Winter Land Man

Part three... I think it'll be the last year with the Ford L8000's...


----------



## mercer_me

Bones357;1595906 said:


> That's a nice looking truck and setup.


Maine DOT trucks have nice plow and wing setups but, the dump bodies are pretty small.



Winter Land Man;1595987 said:


> Part three... I think it'll be the last year with the Ford L8000's...


It's sad to see them phase out the Fords. They made the best plow trucks IMO.


----------



## mackclmodel

mercer_me;1596153 said:


> Maine DOT trucks have nice plow and wing setups but, the dump bodies are pretty small.


What's the tare weight of those little 6 wheelers you guys run ? Are the speced heavy with 30,000 rears ?


----------



## melldog55

*Save the Fords*



mercer_me;1596153 said:


> Maine DOT trucks have nice plow and wing setups but, the dump bodies are pretty small.
> 
> I second Mercer. There not built like there used to. Mine has a 1976 chassis and an 87 Cat engine 3208.
> 
> It's sad to see them phase out the Fords. They made the best plow trucks IMO.


It sucks to see Fords guy, My dads 1976 never breaks down while the RI state 2008 macks spends every other day in the shop for something wrong(usually something small but it keeps the truck grounded). If they get canned theyll be paying for repairs on new trucks the day they come in. SOF (save our Fords)

Few pictures of my dads ford and others who contract plow for RIDOT, (a fraction of the pics I got over the past week plowing).

1/2. first 2 L8000 getting loaded by 624J deere loader.

3/4 2 L8000 twins left is a 1990 witha 300 cummins S/A with wing plow, right is 1976 3208 cat T/A everest trip edge plow

5. 1976 L8000 t/a with 3208 Cat warren sander, everest plow. never any problems....


----------



## Jelinek61

Heres some new ones from when I was out plowing.

First two are of my plowing partner pushing back some banks with the front plow. I lead down the center of the road with an underbody scraper and he follows with a scraper and a front plow. Both our trucks are internationals.


















Then a pic of me loading our newer internaional at the county garage salt shed


----------



## Jelinek61

Two more of Muskegon County's internationals at their yard while I was waiting to get salt.


----------



## Len90

That Muskegon County is a nice truck, but I definitely think it has a small body considering it is a 10 wheeler. 

Is it me or is that a really tall one way on that S series?


----------



## DareDog

City of Sherrill


----------



## 2004F550

Some pics from the last week....CT Dot truck during storm....getting loaded on rt6 in Bristol by O&G 980 hauling for CT Dot...and our 966K and 966H that worked the storm...


----------



## 2004F550

Pic of the RM during the height of it and then a few days later starting out wing detail....more pics after work


----------



## mackclmodel

Does CT DOT run UTG spreaders ?


----------



## 2004F550

mackclmodel;1598038 said:


> Does CT DOT run UTG spreaders ?


No that's the mag tank, they run side dump bodies with left side s


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;1598121 said:


> No that's the mag tank, they run side dump bodies with left side s


the new trucks are running rear mount spinners

how did you guys make out 2004f550 ??

was a tough one for sure


----------



## 2004F550

Longgg week but nothing major broke which was nice and we made some $$$.........defiantly one for the books...I think the guys might have winged some of your roads when they left new hartford by accident lol......couple more pics of the trucks...my buddy got a good one of me in the RD Mack Saturday morning plowing


----------



## 2004F550

One more pic of the RM parked at New Hartford DPW


----------



## 2004F550

Found another pic from the local paper of our 936 pushing back for the town and one of the 966h working in downtown Hartford


----------



## mackclmodel

That RM is spotless it's too nice to plow with what do you guys do ? Sandblast and paint every year or ???


----------



## 2004F550

mackclmodel;1598293 said:


> That RM is spotless it's too nice to plow with what do you guys do ? Sandblast and paint every year or ???


Just wash and wash some more lol...but yea its tough to keep them clean with the chemicals on the road these days, gotta keep up with the rust spots...its a 74 btw


----------



## mackclmodel

2004F550;1598321 said:


> Just wash and wash some more lol...but yea its tough to keep them clean with the chemicals on the road these days, gotta keep up with the rust spots...its a 74 btw


Yeah, I googled the company name, you guys have some real nice equipment :salute: Do you guys put plows on the tri's or your tractors ?


----------



## 2004F550

Nah, we tossed the idea around but never have


----------



## WingPlow

were they out winging today ???

i was winging in the woodchuck area this afternoon and saw they had winged a couple spots that were done in the morning....wished i seen them, i coulda showed them how it was done !!....hahahaha, just joking


----------



## 2004F550

Yup that was it woodchuck... NH finally got their wing out now on their JD grader


----------



## Len90

2004F550;1598321 said:


> Just wash and wash some more lol...but yea its tough to keep them clean with the chemicals on the road these days, gotta keep up with the rust spots...its a 74 btw


That definitely is amazing to see such upkeep on the 74. Checked out the galleries and that is a great fleet you have!

I have a ton of pictures, but the OS on my C drive just went out. Working on restoring it right now. Pictures are all safe and sound on the other hard drive (thank goodness)!


----------



## 04f250fisher

2004F550;1598288 said:


> Found another pic from the local paper of our 936 pushing back for the town and one of the 966h working in downtown Hartford


Hartford was CRAZY!!!! I was running Murphys loader . I cant believe we didnt run over any of the locals.


----------



## 04f250fisher

Here is some of pic's of pushing back for the state, Pic of 2004f550's cat


----------



## 04f250fisher

Found this in the shop the other day


----------



## 2004F550

Nice pics 250! The original pic of his RM is sweet


----------



## snow

Found online from Hartford Courant. JV III Construction's snowblower in action


----------



## alcoc420

A photo of NYSDOT plows on the Long Island Expressway after the blizzard, from Newsday website. First photo by James Carbone.


----------



## snow

Nice find! I'm surprised with this big storm there really weren't many photos out there


----------



## Winter Land Man

Ryan, do you have any photos of the 4900 in the background?
http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2009/05-01/town-of-mohawk-36.jpg


----------



## alcoc420

A couple more nysdot shots from Newsday. The overhead is by John Roca. The other two are by James Carbone.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I just went on the Newsday site and check this out http://www.newsday.com/long-island/aerial-snowstorm-photos-of-long-island-1.4620850#11

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;1600086 said:


> Ryan, do you have any photos of the 4900 in the background?
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2009/05-01/town-of-mohawk-36.jpg


I'll check my files but I don't think I took any shots of it.


----------



## Grassman09

Why does he just have the wing down in that last pic? Might do a better job if he lowered the front plow.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Grassman09;1600370 said:


> Why does he just have the wing down in that last pic? Might do a better job if he lowered the front plow.


He was lazy :laughing:


----------



## Len90

Am I the only one who noticed all those NYSDOT double wingers missing the left wing? Definitely think they could have used a left hand wing on the LIE. I also think there should be some pictures of the blowers in action. I heard that they trucked in a lot of extra loaders and blowers from upstate in addition to plows. I also heard rumor the thruway authority was out on Long Island helping out while Penn DOT went to Connecticut.



snow;1600035 said:


> Nice find! I'm surprised with this big storm there really weren't many photos out there


I have but my computer decided to throw an OS failure and its been taking some time getting back up to speed. All the pictures were saved being stored on a data drive. I have a lot of stuff piled up from the past month I'll start sharing in the next day or so.


----------



## fredlund

Len90;1600410 said:


> Am I the only one who noticed all those NYSDOT double wingers missing the left wing? Definitely think they could have used a left hand wing on the LIE. I also think there should be some pictures of the blowers in action. I heard that they trucked in a lot of extra loaders and blowers from upstate in addition to plows. I also heard rumor the thruway authority was out on Long Island helping out while Penn DOT went to Connecticut.
> 
> I have but my computer decided to throw an OS failure and its been taking some time getting back up to speed. All the pictures were saved being stored on a data drive. I have a lot of stuff piled up from the past month I'll start sharing in the next day or so.


Just a guess but it seems like those high mast trucks probably came from elsewhere in the state even in the lower hudson valley I dont see many high mast trucks like that. It's probably way easier to travel long distance with only one wing on the truck, rather than two, especially if you're cruising long distance on the highway.

If that's the case I imagine guys didn't want to be winging in unfamiliar territory with guard ramps, structures, jersey barriers, etc.

Seems like there was enough snow that in most situations rather than winging down the side banks with a truck multiple times in a lot of places, especially if they didn't keep up with it, they just reverted to having a loader push it all over.

I have to say, I think the NYS DOT Macks are some of the nicest trucks as a fleet overall. I know PennDOT and various other states have some cool stuff, but to have a Mack a munibody and heavy duty wing equipment as the standard seems pretty cool. I guess in 2014 when they rebid we will find out what they really thought of them--or whether they will go back to the internationals.

I will say most towns I know of who have been on something else--and then tried an international--seem to go away from it. And I think they know the S series is long gone.

I also think long term this may bode well for connecticuts snow removal arsenal.


----------



## Kuzanut

http://www.newsday.com/long-island/towns/ny-laws-hinder-towns-truck-plow-upgrades-1.4661064 This is interesting..


----------



## fredlund

Kuzanut;1600703 said:


> http://www.newsday.com/long-island/towns/ny-laws-hinder-towns-truck-plow-upgrades-1.4661064 This is interesting..


Good article!

Another problem in NYS at present is the fact that there is no state contracted plow trucks available to anyone other than the state dot itself. Towns, counties, villages, cannot buy any truck via state contract due to a dispute between purchasing office and comptroller's office.

The NYS DOT mack bid trucks are actually pretty reasonably priced. (150-160 for a SA w wing), but the trucks are off limits to municipalities.

It used to be the case that all the truck manufs just gave them a percent off MSRP...everyone down the line volvo mack western star international...hope that comes back.

My former village went to bid, wanted some 4x4 trucks, and wound up w Kenworth T270s??? As a plow truck? I was like dude that's a milk truck to the highway super.


----------



## theholycow

Kuzanut;1600703 said:


> http://www.newsday.com/long-island/towns/ny-laws-hinder-towns-truck-plow-upgrades-1.4661064 This is interesting..


From the article:
_State Highway Law limits the amount of tax dollars towns can collect annually "for the purchase of stone crushers, power rollers, motor trucks, scarifiers, concrete mixers, traction engines or road machines for grading and scraping, equipment, tools and other implements." Amounts for each town vary and are based on population and road mileage._

Sounds like they could get away with snowblower equipment. Sure, they'd be abusing a technicality, but a technicality is already abusing them anyway.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Here is a MNDOT truck for you all to enjoy.


----------



## dfd9

SnowGuy73;1600794 said:


> Here is a MNDOT truck for you all to enjoy.


How many of us haven't wanted to do just that. lol


----------



## SnowGuy73

dfd9;1600809 said:


> How many of us haven't wanted to do just that. lol


Haha, I know I have.


----------



## SnowGuy73

I guess the story was that the car was trying to pass the plow truck and mis judged the distance a little.


----------



## xgiovannix12

That had to hurt,,,, This is what idiots get when they drive like idiots.


----------



## Big Dog D

dfd9;1600809 said:


> How many of us haven't wanted to do just that. lol


I have done it. F-550 with 9ft Fisher MC versus a Caravan. It spun out in front of me and I Tboned it. Just needed a new sno-foil for the plow..........................the van was totaled.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

people are stupid


----------



## BillyRgn

some shots from our 40in storm, first is from hpw facebook page showing a truck being pulled out that got stuck and was left over night when they got there the truck had about 4ft of snow on it. the next is one of my 350's with a 9'6" V opening up a school


----------



## BillyRgn

first is of my 350 with the v plow at another school trying to open the lot, had to plow in from behind with the backhoe and pull it out. the next two are of the brine tank on the back tailgate of the ctdot's trucks. they are only on the back of the 4900's and freightliners, the newer trucks have tanks installed between the cab and bed. i think someone brought it up awhile ago


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Winter Land Man;1600086 said:


> Ryan, do you have any photos of the 4900 in the background?
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2009/05-01/town-of-mohawk-36.jpg


Gotta love those 4900's.


----------



## Len90

fredlund;1600667 said:


> Just a guess but it seems like those high mast trucks probably came from elsewhere in the state even in the lower hudson valley I dont see many high mast trucks like that. It's probably way easier to travel long distance with only one wing on the truck, rather than two, especially if you're cruising long distance on the highway.
> 
> If that's the case I imagine guys didn't want to be winging in unfamiliar territory with guard ramps, structures, jersey barriers, etc.
> 
> Seems like there was enough snow that in most situations rather than winging down the side banks with a truck multiple times in a lot of places, especially if they didn't keep up with it, they just reverted to having a loader push it all over.


LI does have high mast trucks. When I was there last year the plows were all off the trucks since there had not been any snow. However, they said they use double wingers for the left lane on roads like the LIE. From what I saw the double wing trucks were a 50/50 split in being high mast or mid mast. I do know NYS DOT brought in a lot of loaders. When I get my computer fixed I got a shot of a S series bringing one east on the NY Thruway. I would assume a lot of the trucks seen in the pictures were probably just brought in and the driving might have been the reason. I do plan on being on the island come first week of March so I will keep my fingers crossed that some trucks stay hooked up.

Computer is finally back up and running so I can start working on getting pictures up!


----------



## alcoc420

An NYSDOT IH S-2500 eastbound on US20 in Cazenovia on Saturday. The village had at least one small (10,000# range) truck with a wing.


----------



## SnowGuy73

xgiovannix12;1600860 said:


> That had to hurt,,,, This is what idiots get when they drive like idiots.


You got that right, I guess there were no injuries though so thats good.


----------



## dieselboy01

2004F550;1598252 said:


> One more pic of the RM parked at New Hartford DPW


This is one sick looking Mack!! I bet it's a tank!


----------



## Plow Boss

4x4 RM
http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=965&itemId=6509


----------



## Plow Chaser

A friend of mine sent me some good snow plow footage I uploaded to my Youtube channel. Big Vs!!


----------



## andcon83

2004F550;1597764 said:


> Pic of the RM during the height of it and then a few days later starting out wing detail....more pics after work


If I worked there, the RM would be the one I would choose to drive. Nice old Mack. I respect everyone that keeps ups their old equiptment. Great pics. Maybe some more of it????


----------



## Vermontster

Great footage! Love the double wingers.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Vermontster;1602192 said:


> Great footage! Love the double wingers.


Hey, I recognize you from OldSnowPlowEquipment. What happened to the site? We were discussing the similarities of Springfield, VT trucks and Newport, NH trucks at one point.

MERCER_ME... photo of me with a (1995/96) Ford L8000 (H-6) in the second photo... it'll be the last Ford to go to another town. Truck H-1... a Ford L8000 1991/92 will be the first one to go. H-1 has an Everest plow/wing set-up and H-6 has a Champion plow/wing set-up. Both front blades have been replaced... let me know if you want more photos before they're auctioned off to smaller towns (which will be this year... they're keeping the old S2554's.)

PS - H-6 had two drivers who have had heart attacks in the truck. The truck has been rolled. The front plow, dump body, and spreader have been replaced over time. It's the "Cursed Truck" of the fleet.


----------



## Len90

Okay so I finally got things working again...

Tonight some NYSDOT... The tractor trailer was taken last week while the rest were taken in January after a light snowfall on Rt 17.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Plow Truck*

Waltham DPW Truck #41 of the Street Dept a 2005 International 4600 w/ Snow Plow during the Beginning of the Blizzard a few weeks ago.


----------



## matredsoxfan

Some Smaller Waltham DPW Trucks Plowing during the Blizzard


----------



## Jelinek61

Len90;1596651 said:


> That Muskegon County is a nice truck, but I definitely think it has a small body considering it is a 10 wheeler.
> 
> Is it me or is that a really tall one way on that S series?


We can put a little over 10 ton of salt which is 3 loader buckets worth on our international 7400 and it gets along pretty good. I'm not for sure but I bet they can hold about 16-17 ton on the muskegon county 10 wheelers.

That one way is huge. I hate running it because it sticks out so far in the front that you can hardly make the corners in town. We have a smaller one what everyone fights over.

Here is two more pics from the same garage this morning.


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Chaser;1602049 said:


> A friend of mine sent me some good snow plow footage I uploaded to my Youtube channel. Big Vs!!


Hey I know those trucks they are still plowing today. That was back when we used to get snow though looks like your buddy stayed at Holiday Inn in Watertown!


----------



## lakeeffect

City of Watertown NY


----------



## lakeeffect

City of Watertown NY Paystar


----------



## Brocky

There is a topic on http://www.forums.justoldtrucks.com about the Old Snow Plow site. A problem with copyright among other things. They are working to get it back up on another host.


----------



## Len90

So I decided to try something new this year... actively using my Canon 7D with 70-200 f4L for plow pictures. Overall, I think it helped me get some better shots and tougher shots that would not have come out with a regular point and shoot.

First is an older Volvo 10 wheeler on I-80 at the start of the Nemo night snow.









An older International also on I-80









A more modern International plowing it back after the storm









Another older International driving on Rt. 9 taken from the GSP


----------



## Len90

Finally another truck presalting ahead of one of the clippers we had a few weeks ago.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Nice shot of that lowboy Len.


----------



## Uncle Herb

New rig for Town of Cuyler, NY. Western Star 4700SF.


----------



## Winter Land Man

lakeeffect;1603045 said:


> City of Watertown NY Paystar


That would be fun driving.


----------



## Len90

Okay now on to PennDOT... this will be a series of 3 posts due to the picture limitations.

First up are pictures taken with my point and shoot. First is a Mack RD I caught on I-80 heading towards Erie about two weeks ago.









Next is a WorkStar while driving back during Nemo









Next two are for Bones who was able to direct me to where I could find PennDOT trucks.


----------



## Len90

Some new Work Stars seen on I-79 and taken with the DSLR


















This one was one of those monster triaxles. Definitely was happy to see this in person!


----------



## Len90

Not the best shots for the final set, but they are better than nothing and were taken with the DSLR

Workstar seen through the heavy snow in the distance









On I-80 I noticed that PennDOT kept a pickup or small pickup based dump at the rest area on one side. Here is one of the newer Pick-ups at work...









Finally, although not the best shot, this is indeed an elusive PennDOT Granite Double Winger. 









Probably will be all for tonight. More to come soon including some more local NJ stuff and a nice amount of DSNY.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I can't believe that some still pre-treat with salt. What a waste. They need to get into liquids.


----------



## Len90

NJ DOT does have liquid pretreat that they apply to interstates and some of the major state routes. However this is something I have seen the state do for the past year or so. It doesn't work at all and I think they have started to realize it is nothing more than a waste of money and material.


----------



## mackclmodel

Nice shots Len90....Here's a beautiful RM Mack, can you say SNOW FIGHTER


----------



## mackclmodel

Here's a cool slide show to show how MASSDOT blew threw 60 million http://www.wcvb.com/weather/-/9850416/19004180/-/11dgqp8/-/index.html


----------



## theholycow

Len90;1603702 said:


> NJ DOT does have liquid pretreat that they apply to interstates and some of the major state routes. However this is something I have seen the state do for the past year or so. It doesn't work at all and I think they have started to realize it is nothing more than a waste of money and material.


Works *great* in CT. The day before a storm you see the lines on I-395. The day of the storm, you see a nasty mess in MA with all manner of vehicles slid off the road into the ditch, then you hit the state line and the road is black and clean and everybody's just driving.

Is the pavement different in NJ or are they doing it wrong?


----------



## dfd9

Len90;1603702 said:


> NJ DOT does have liquid pretreat that they apply to interstates and some of the major state routes. However this is something I have seen the state do for the past year or so. It doesn't work at all and I think they have started to realize* it is nothing more than a waste of money and material.*





theholycow;1603922 said:


> Works *great* in CT. The day before a storm you see the lines on I-395. The day of the storm, you see a nasty mess in MA with all manner of vehicles slid off the road into the ditch, then you hit the state line and the road is black and clean and everybody's just driving.
> 
> *Is the pavement different in NJ or are they doing it wrong?*


They must be doing something wrong.

The chemical is inert, it does exactly what it's supposed to do. It is bound by the laws of physics or chemistry, whichever.

Maybe Len doesn't understand what it is supposed to do or it is just being misused.


----------



## CityGuy

Len90;1603427 said:


> Okay now on to PennDOT... this will be a series of 3 posts due to the picture limitations.
> 
> First up are pictures taken with my point and shoot. First is a Mack RD I caught on I-80 heading towards Erie about two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a WorkStar while driving back during Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next two are for Bones who was able to direct me to where I could find PennDOT trucks.


Whats the 6"? tubing for on the box of the truck? Never seen that before.


----------



## fredlund

dfd9;1603957 said:


> They must be doing something wrong.
> 
> The chemical is inert, it does exactly what it's supposed to do. It is bound by the laws of physics or chemistry, whichever.
> 
> Maybe Len doesn't understand what it is supposed to do or it is just being misused.


I think Len was saying that pretreatment with solids was a waste of material.

Not sure that pretreatment with solids is a total waste, though I bet it does not work as well as liquid materials.

If they are just using NaCl salt brine as a liquid then the powder is essentially the same thing. It will stick better as a liquid but if you spray liquid salt on the road and then let it dry it's not that far from spreading granular salt and having tires pulverize it, especially on a wet road.


----------



## Len90

Thanks for compliments on the pictures. Photography is a hobby of mine.

As for my comments, that was not meant towards the liquid pretreat. I wish the state would do that more as opposed to dropping dry salt. Dry salt does not stick to the pavement and does nothing to help with melting the snow once it starts falling.


----------



## theholycow

fredlund;1604092 said:


> if you spray liquid salt on the road and then let it dry it's not that far from spreading granular salt and having tires pulverize it, especially on a wet road.


I thought the problem with rock salt on a dry road is that it gets brushed/blown off the road by the traffic, not that it gets pulverized.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1603411 said:


> New rig for Town of Cuyler, NY. Western Star 4700SF.


A lot better looking than those horrible new Freightliners! Good to see Viking outfitting a plow for a change. Seems like Henderson took over the NY market.


----------



## Plow Chaser

mackclmodel;1603786 said:


> Nice shots Len90....Here's a beautiful RM Mack, can you say SNOW FIGHTER


Is it snow fighter or snow fightaaaahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Len90

theholycow;1604099 said:


> I thought the problem with rock salt on a dry road is that it gets brushed/blown off the road by the traffic, not that it gets pulverized.


Exactly. It all ends up against the curb or in the grass.


----------



## mackclmodel

Plow Chaser;1604110 said:


> Is it snow fighter or snow fightaaaahhhhhhhhhh!


Snow Fightaaaahhh guy, He pushes the berm back wicked haaarrrdddd :laughing:


----------



## Bones357

> Hamelfire;1604013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the 6"? tubing for on the box of the truck? Never seen that before.
Click to expand...

That's the Tyler Zero Velocity spreader system. It uses a fan to blow the material out at the same velocity as the truck's forward movement. In use, they sound like a turbine engine!

I'm actually shocked to see them, especially on the newer truck. PennDOT started using them in the '90s, but I heard they had problems with the material clumping up and clogging the tubes. They didn't last very long and I have not seen one in this area in years (Although, they still seem to utilize the Tyler liquid tanks with the UTG spreaders). I have seen them for sale in the state's online equipment auctions, usually in terrible shape with missing parts. I thought they dropped them altogether.

Interesting find, Len!


----------



## Plow Chaser

mackclmodel;1604135 said:


> Snow Fightaaaahhh guy, He pushes the berm back wicked haaarrrdddd :laughing:


Make sure to check out his other videos. Nothing like shooting your girlfriend with an air gun!


----------



## mackclmodel

Plow Chaser;1604219 said:


> Make sure to check out his other videos. Nothing like shooting your girlfriend with an air gun!


Already did, girlfreind looks like she'd be fun into some kinky stuff, I think I know him we used to haul out of Boston


----------



## Plow Chaser

A couple of neat videos I found today


----------



## Winter Land Man

Anyone else have photos of light trucks used by your town/state/county?

Here's the only K3500 with a Tenco set-up that I've ever seen. The plow for it is actually a Meyer w/Diamond edge.


----------



## alcoc420

*Vintage Walter video*

Here is the first 6 minutes of a 24 minute movie by Walter and Frink made about 1939. It is similar to the 1935 one on Youtube, but it has color, has newer trucks, more info, etc. Sound was added in the 1970s or early 80s. I will put up the other 18 minutes in 6 minute segments.


----------



## neman

Plow Chaser;1604219 said:


> Make sure to check out his other videos. Nothing like shooting your girlfriend with an air gun!


This guy is hilarious, watch this video as he pushes back the "bankings" burying parked cars and driveways with the AWD Mack.The commentary is great! :laughing:
(warning-lots of 4-letter words)


----------



## Len90

For tonight I give you most of the DSNY I have shot this year. I think I have a couple more still on my cameras yet.

Set 1 of 4: The big orange v-box trucks.


----------



## Len90

Set 2 of 4: Cutdowns Top 2 are of a Flo-N-Dump RD


----------



## Len90

Set 3 of 4: Probably going to get Ryan all excited with the cutdown pictures...


----------



## Len90

Set 4 of 4: Newer Mack Granites and a random truck that I am not fully sure what it is. Looks like a water tanker.





































That's it for tonight... Next time will be back to Jersey.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Sweet Jesus Len the DSNY pics are nuts!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21303254/2013/02/21/overzealous-plow-driver-discusses
Looks like big Mack snow plowahhh nose ring guy from Baahhstin is getting famous.


----------



## Len90

Plow Chaser;1605097 said:


> Sweet Jesus Len the DSNY pics are nuts!!!


Thanks Ryan! I'm finally getting my plow pictures from this winter posted. So far I got through my NYSDOT, NJDOT, PennDOT, and now DSNY. Still more DSNY to come along with others...


----------



## alcoc420

alcoc420;1604699 said:


> Here is the first 6 minutes of a 24 minute movie by Walter and Frink made about 1939. It is similar to the 1935 one on Youtube, but it has color, has newer trucks, more info, etc. Sound was added in the 1970s or early 80s. I will put up the other 18 minutes in 6 minute segments.


I found this morning that the video is already on YouTube.


----------



## mackclmodel

Awesome video alcoc420. Len90 I like them new Granites DSNY have.


----------



## theholycow

Those DSNY trucks look like they hold a lot of material. With so much weight and so few axles, are they beating up the road?


----------



## MajorDave

somm;175853 said:


> good front of another '63 Walter


Crazy Cool!


----------



## rekcirb13

Hi Ryan,
Don't forget, we guys from Boston only have 25 letters in our alphabet - no "R's"!
Bob


----------



## theholycow

rekcirb13;1605418 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> Don't forget, we guys from Boston only have 25 letters in our alphabet - no "R's"!
> Bob


I thought there was an 'r' at the end of "idea"...


----------



## rekcirb13

theholycow;1605430 said:


> I thought there was an 'r' at the end of "idea"...


Well, OK. And at the end of "pizza", too. But that's it.
Bob


----------



## theholycow

:laughing:


----------



## alcoc420

theholycow;1605322 said:


> Those DSNY trucks look like they hold a lot of material. With so much weight and so few axles, are they beating up the road?


NYC's Snow Plan says 16 tons.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I used to work with a guy from eastern Mass building a power station and he'd always say, "look at the drawrins. Call Roser (Rosa) up and have her get you the updated drawrins." I'd say, you mean drawings, he'd go yeah, drawrins. Good ole northeast accents, you just don't get them out west!


----------



## srl28

Just went onto yahoo.com to check email and the "bahston plowah" guys video is up there under plow driver from hell or something like that! Funny to see his video made it onto a national news site.


----------



## Stik208

Why are the Mack dumps referred to as "cutdowns"? Who are their setups made by?


----------



## BillyRgn

a few more shots from our 40in blizzard, first is ctdot on rt 10 in hamden doing snow removal, the second is a hamden pw truck 27 i think its like an 09 Stirling with a Henderson blade and a tenco combo body. the next two are shots of what the national guard came with to help both shots are from hpw's Facebook page. the last is a shot i took late saturday, for anyone wondering why everything took so long down here this is what all the streets looked like, it came down so fast, hard and windy it was impossible to keep up with, if you look down the road you can see the truck i posted earlier of the l-8000 stuck.


----------



## MajorDave

5 "San-Men"(DSNY) live on my block - all great guys - and they get to plow like madmen - they laugh at me cause I have my "little" truck compared to theirs


----------



## Len90

Thanks for the compliments. The DSNY cut-downs are a unique fleet. I honestly think it just might be their term for dump truck. However, they do have longer bodies than the usual dump trucks. I also think the department has different series of cut-downs. There are the Flo-N-Dumps, lift gates, and side swinging rear door.

I do think the new granites they have are sweet looking. However, there will always be a place for the beat up RDs. 

As for the capacity, if you look closely on the sides of the dump body, they do say the capacity below the NJ DEP number. The Flo-N-Dumps are listed as 17 cu yds and the other cut-downs say 18 cu yds.


----------



## Big Dog D

srl28;1605527 said:


> Just went onto yahoo.com to check email and the "bahston plowah" guys video is up there under plow driver from hell or something like that! Funny to see his video made it onto a national news site.


Every Dogg has its day...................................he was fired today!!

Now he'll have more time to make videos. :waving:


----------



## oshkosh619

srl28;1605527 said:


> Just went onto yahoo.com to check email and the "bahston plowah" guys video is up there under plow driver from hell or something like that! Funny to see his video made it onto a national news site.


Bet Dogg's not laughing now and regretting he posted the video..... just came over the news on the local Fox affiliate from Boston.... he was* FIRED*.

His boss said that posting the video of him doing his job wasn't the problerm, it was his "inappropriate" commentary while burying cars that did it.


----------



## mackclmodel

oshkosh619;1605720 said:


> Bet Dogg's not laughing now and regretting he posted the video..... just came over the news on the local Fox affiliate from Boston.... he was* FIRED*.
> 
> His boss said that posting the video of him doing his job wasn't the problerm, it was his "inappropriate" commentary while burying cars that did it.


I'd lawyer up if I was him. Getting fired for swearing like a truck driver and enjoying working for @ssholes that fire you for your color commentary. payup


----------



## Plow Chaser

mackclmodel;1605731 said:


> I'd lawyer up if I was him. Getting fired for swearing like a truck driver and enjoying working for @ssholes that fire you for your color commentary. payup


Company image, truck driver talk or not. Nothing wrong with having some fun while working, but trying to be an over the top a hole while doing it for the whole world to see probably wont bode well with any boss.


----------



## Len90

Ocean County NJ for tonight. I had gone hoping to catch some of their their Granites, but you can't always get what you want. You take what you find on the hunt.

First up is a GMC laying down some pretreatment during the parade of clippers. Looks like a quick set-up as it also has a tailgate spreader









Finally, an International 7400 from multiple angles.


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1605870 said:


> Company image, truck driver talk or not. Nothing wrong with having some fun while working, but trying to be an over the top a hole while doing it for the whole world to see probably wont bode well with any boss.


That guy is a complete jackass, not only did he lose his job but so did 9 other guys because the city of Lowell MA kicked his boss of the city. Too many complaints, the guy is a middle age guy and acted like a complete idiot on national news. Made all of us contractors look bad.

Oh and now a few towns want to bump up insurance requirments making it more expensive to contract for a city or town.


----------



## IC-Smoke

I didnt have time to get my good camera but here is a crappy cell phone pic.

Hillsdale County, MI:


----------



## Uncle Herb

K-Mart in Fulton, NY, home of serious lake effect snow.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Uncle Herb;1606263 said:


> K-Mart in Fulton, NY, home of serious lake effect snow.


 Ryan's twin!


----------



## Uncle Herb

I won't lie. I thought the same thing. :laughing:

Work brought me to Oswego yesterday so during lunch I stopped by the City DPW. Plenty of Pete's and Internationals in the fleet plus at least two Oshkosh trucks. I didn't have a chance to grab too many photos as the yard was busy so I opted to stay out of the way.










This truck towered over the Pete 348 parked next to it.


----------



## Dan85

Uncle Herb;1606263 said:


> K-Mart in Fulton, NY, home of serious lake effect snow.


Very cool find! I like how they made "Chase Enterprises" similar to "Case" with the font and layout.


----------



## MSS Mow

Maine Turnpike Authority getting ready to go out tonight.


----------



## DareDog

Verona town barn


----------



## DareDog




----------



## LunchBox

All ready for what looks like it'll be a dud


----------



## Vermontster

Nice shot. Good to see equipment like that still being used.


----------



## MajorDave

DareDog - a Bruins fan in NY?? Where ya at?


----------



## DareDog

MajorDave;1607111 said:


> DareDog - a Bruins fan in NY?? Where ya at?


i have cousins that live out in Boston they converted me, was a yankes fan now i am red sox, im in central New York 30 miles east of Syracuse .


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hey Tom,

What town is the Oshkosh in the center from? I'd be like a kid in a candy store going to work and seeing those 3 rigs every day!


----------



## snow

Found this NJ hired truck yesterday


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1607399 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> What town is the Oshkosh in the center from? I'd be like a kid in a candy store going to work and seeing those 3 rigs every day!


It's the old town of Waterloo that went to auction this past year.


----------



## Dan85

Great photos guys! Glad to see lots of neat stuff from the blizzard. Here's some mall equipment.


----------



## MajorDave

DareDog;1607385 said:


> i have cousins that live out in Boston they converted me, was a yankes fan now i am red sox, im in central New York 30 miles east of Syracuse .


Ah - nice...Born in Beantown - live here now. Ran a hockey camp in Morrisville at the rink there for a number of years...must be near you.


----------



## Kuzanut

Found these on the side of the NJ Turnpike by the RT 3 exit.. prsport


----------



## Kuzanut

Going through my computer I found these gems from Putnum County NY


----------



## Kuzanut

More Putnum County.


----------



## Kuzanut

A few Rockland County from last winter.


----------



## Brocky

Kuzanut

Is that Diamond REO Giant with an air cooled Deutz diesel engine a 4X4 truck???
If so it is a very rare truck.. Does it still exist??? Are they still using it?? 
As a Diamond T collector I would like to have that truck.
I would like to know more about it and some more pictures if you have them.
Thanks
Brocky


----------



## dlnimsy

a few shots from the blizzard.


----------



## dlnimsy

snow removal for the city of Lynn Ma.


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1607440 said:


> Found this NJ hired truck yesterday


Those are 10' blades right? Always thought NJ provides small plows. Up here in New Hampshire, if the DOT provides equipment to a contractor, it's an 11' Tenco one-way plow, and a 10' Tenco rear-mount wing. (Always both... no trucks without wings on the NHDOT).


----------



## Winter Land Man

Now this is an International!

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3546330402.html


----------



## Len90

Kuzanut;1608170 said:


> Found these on the side of the NJ Turnpike by the RT 3 exit.. prsport


I actually drove by that yesterday but couldn't get any shots being on the other side of the road. Did you happen to go further into that lot to get some of the NJ Turnpike's trucks?

Winter Land Man, I honestly dont' know for sure, but you might be right. The only one way plows will usually be given to the last truck in the conga line. In NJ a contractor will NEVER be supplied a wing.


----------



## Kuzanut

No I had to be somewhere but I couldn't give up the opportunity to get pics of them. they had some other equipment on the other side of the salt shed with no plows on.


----------



## Bones357

PennDOT Workstars:


----------



## Winter Land Man

Bones357;1609329 said:


> PennDOT Workstars:


Some trucks sporting Tenco's now.... that's pretty nice.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1609500 said:


> Some trucks sporting Tenco's now.... that's pretty nice.


My uncle has some old Vermont Internationals with Tencos and they seam like a pretty good set-up.


----------



## mercer_me

Couple pictures of me stacking snow with the V plow on the grader last Sunday.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

dlnimsy;1608261 said:


> snow removal for the city of Lynn Ma.


truck looks good lit up at nite


----------



## LunchBox

Winter Land Man;1608417 said:


> Now this is an International!
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3546330402.html


Sweet I'm going to send this to my boss to try and convince him to sell me the Hulk


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1608417 said:


> Now this is an International!
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3546330402.html





LunchBox;1609570 said:


> Sweet I'm going to send this to my boss to try and convince him to sell me the Hulk


That's a pretty sweet International. It appears that it has an old Maine DOT set-up on it.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

That is a very nice looking International. Is that style of mount/plow something just used in Maine or what ? I haven't ever seen that style before. It looks heavy built.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

This picture is a 4900 I came across. Nice little truck.


----------



## Bones357

Winter Land Man;1609500 said:


> Some trucks sporting Tenco's now.... that's pretty nice.


I think I posted some of these last year, but in case you missed them, here are a few more PennDOT trucks with Tencos:


----------



## melldog55

*International in Maine*



HEStufrthnnails;1609609 said:


> That is a very nice looking International. Is that style of mount/plow something just used in Maine or what ? I haven't ever seen that style before. It looks heavy built.


That truck is not built in or from Maine. It is an Ex-OhioDot plow truck. It has a GledHill Plow and hitch and originally a tailgate spreader. The owner probably optained it from a state auction or a second owener.


----------



## mackclmodel

gfnmethm adfbgbgbgbgbgbgbgbgbgbgbg


----------



## Winter Land Man

HEStufrthnnails;1609609 said:


> That is a very nice looking International. Is that style of mount/plow something just used in Maine or what ? I haven't ever seen that style before. It looks heavy built.


I think it's a Larochelle set-up or Canadian Viking-Cives.


----------



## Plow Boss

*1950 Oshkosh*

Up for Auction


----------



## Len90

That first one with the left wing has to be a double winger. That location has a lot of trucks and I wish I was able to take some more pictures there.


----------



## Uncle Herb

The sun was messing with me on this but I still like it. Don't see too many single axle Granites running around.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Uncle Herb;1610537 said:


> The sun was messing with me on this but I still like it. Don't see too many single axle Granites running around.


God damn, that is beautiful. Great shot, LOVE IT!


----------



## Winter Land Man

HEStufrthnnails;1609613 said:


> This picture is a 4900 I came across. Nice little truck.


I love the 4900's. My town had a 1990 4900 with an 11' Everest 'One-Way' Plow and an 11' Everest 'Benching Wing'.... it was a great truck. They got rid of it when it turned 18. Honestly, I think it was better than today's Internationals. Today I saw an NHDOT 7600 Tandem-Axle dump being towed to an International dealership for the third time this season.


----------



## keitha

oshkosh619;1605720 said:


> Bet Dogg's not laughing now and regretting he posted the video..... just came over the news on the local Fox affiliate from Boston.... he was* FIRED*.
> 
> His boss said that posting the video of him doing his job wasn't the problerm, it was his "inappropriate" commentary while burying cars that did it.


On a Fire blog I frequent the owner has coined a new phrase:
*S.M.A.S.* social, media, assisted , suicide.

In the old days you'd make these comments around the shop.
Today in this instant society "we" post these things to quickly and easily.

I recently gave a class in the fire house and one of the items i touched on was social media.
A simple rule of social media and firefighters: Don't post stuff that *might* have a chance of getting you 
(or your AGENCY) in trouble. When in doubt, ask the officer in CHARGE. 
"Hey, Joe, look it this!" If said officer says "oh geezey Pete you guys",
don't post it. Enjoy it quietly by yourselves.
If we don't take care of it ourselves… Someone (Lawmakers/ Courts) 
will. NJ already has. 
Would "Grandma" be: upset, confused or not understand what was posted.
Public Perception Business

Another one is the 24 hr rule... wait 24 hrs before posting, does it still look appropriate now.

These can easily apply to any "public" enterprise.

Keith


----------



## Bones357

*PennDOT double-wingers*



Len90;1610421 said:


> That first one with the left wing has to be a double winger. That location has a lot of trucks and I wish I was able to take some more pictures there.


You're right, Len. I went back through my pictures, and I actually found a bunch of double-wingers, just none with both wings mounted. Here's another shot of the one you're talking about. You can see the right side hitch:









This Granite I posted earlier is another one. Top photo I posted before, bottom is another angle showing the left hitch:


----------



## Bones357

*PennDOT double-wingers*

And here are some more:

































They have a pretty good size expressway/butterfly plow at that shed. I'd really like to see one of these trucks sporting it and both wings!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Fulton NY Oshkosh boneyard.










As Dan put it, the Utica of the North?


----------



## Len90

So you have just not seen both wings mounted at once yet? I think the double winger I saw was that Granite with the raised sides that you showed a picture of. It was on 79 right after we got on from 90. Both wings were mounted on it then. I do think I saw a Workstar with a butterfly plow when I was on 80 heading home. Penn DOT definitely is an amazing fleet.


----------



## IC-Smoke

With the storm yesterday Hillsdale county was behind the ball and they were using most all the equipment looked like. I assumed they had sold off all the old equipment but was surprised to see this little old girl come rolling by.






City of Hudson, MI cleaning up piles










Lenawee County MI cleaning a intersection










A friend too this but another Lenawee Co truck, broke down:


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

IC-Smoke;1611323 said:


> With the storm yesterday Hillsdale county was behind the ball and they were using most all the equipment looked like. I assumed they had sold off all the old equipment but was surprised to see this little old girl come rolling by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Hudson, MI cleaning up piles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenawee County MI cleaning a intersection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend too this but another Lenawee Co truck, broke down:


Wow. A old Ford. That is pretty cool. The city of Evart(MI) still has one that they regularly use too. Hey how ya liking the Boss on your Dodge?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Winter Land Man;1610727 said:


> I love the 4900's. My town had a 1990 4900 with an 11' Everest 'One-Way' Plow and an 11' Everest 'Benching Wing'.... it was a great truck. They got rid of it when it turned 18. Honestly, I think it was better than today's Internationals. Today I saw an NHDOT 7600 Tandem-Axle dump being towed to an International dealership for the third time this season.


The 4900 in the pic is a 1993. It has really been a blessing . It has a 10' Gledhill on it and I'd like to put a wing on it as well. I do have the tailgate sander for it,but haven't had the time to see if it works or what it does need.It sure is fun to plow with though!


----------



## alcoc420

*Awesome time machine*

This photo is from a half hour ago. A Town of Smithtown (NY) Sanitation Dept 1973 IH F-5070 Paystar still hauling snow from the blizzard.


----------



## theholycow

That truck looks absolutely humongous next to that Honda.


----------



## dfd9

alcoc420;1611491 said:


> This photo is from a half hour ago. A Town of Smithtown (NY) Sanitation Dept 1973 IH F-5070 Paystar still hauling snow from the blizzard.


She's purty!


----------



## Kuzanut

Uncle Herb;1610537 said:


> The sun was messing with me on this but I still like it. Don't see too many single axle Granites running around.


Thats one hell of a picture you got there!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## Brocky

The Old Snow Plow site is comming back here: http://forums.justoldtrucks.com/Group15.aspx


----------



## IC-Smoke

HEStufrthnnails;1611371 said:


> Wow. A old Ford. That is pretty cool. The city of Evart(MI) still has one that they regularly use too. Hey how ya liking the Boss on your Dodge?


Hillsdale usually uses the tandem axle trucks (I've posted them earlier in this thread) but with the rain/sleet/snow we got, the road commission was working extra hard to get the roads cleared!

I love the combo! I just use bagged salt so with my boss TG600 salter and roughly 1200lbs of salt in bags the thing is a tank! I really like the VXT but only issue is I seem to get a lot more snow comming up over the plow than my meyer straight blade (I have the snow flap on both plows)


----------



## E-MAN NY

Love that International! What color is it? My nephew is in Smithtown, 33 inches he told me! Im in Nassau Cty, i measured 14 here!


----------



## LunchBox

Okay guys I'm officially ready to buy a awd double wing plow truck. Walter or Oshkosh. I want to buy one by June


----------



## xgiovannix12

LunchBox;1611969 said:


> Okay guys I'm officially ready to buy a awd double wing plow truck. Walter or Oshkosh. I want to buy one by June


Make sure you post pictures Thumbs Up


----------



## Brocky

LunchBox;1611969 said:


> Okay guys I'm officially ready to buy a awd double wing plow truck. Walter or Oshkosh. I want to buy one by June


Tom 
there is going to be a Walter single wing at the Dobbins Salvage auction in Adams Center NY in May
I posted the Auction site here about a month ago .PM Lake Effect he might have details

Brocky


----------



## alcoc420

E-MAN NY;1611835 said:


> Love that International! What color is it? My nephew is in Smithtown, 33 inches he told me! Im in Nassau Cty, i measured 14 here!


I measured 27 in a few places in Sunken Meadow State Park, but I measured 22 to 24 in my front yard and most of my back yard was about 30. It is fair to say the average was about 25 to 27 in Kings Park. Because of drifting who knows what the max was? 4 feet? I remember 10 foot drifts when I was a kid in 1964. A few touched the roofs of one story buildings.

That International is probably my favorite truck in Town. I have been seeing it all week on my way to work. It is painted a medium tan. The Sanitation Dept repainted all their trucks tan in the late 70s. 11.00x24 tires. It is 40 years old, well maintained, and used often.


----------



## lfc387

*Nysdot*

One of my guys took this the other day


----------



## keitha

lfc387;1612491 said:


> One of my guys took this the other day


Looks like Napanoch.


----------



## lfc387

Yes it is Napanoch


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Adams NY, Late 1970's opening road with 1947 Walters


----------



## lakeeffect

Town of Adams NY 1961 Oshkosh


----------



## Uncle Herb

Amazing stuff lakeeffect


----------



## xgiovannix12

lakeeffect;1613010 said:


> Town of Adams NY, Late 1970's opening road with 1947 Walters


the good 70s I wish I was born those years. The music was great too. Beats whats on the radios today but thats only my opinion.


----------



## Plow Chaser

xgiovannix12;1613149 said:


> the good 70s I wish I was born those years. The music was great too. Beats whats on the radios today but thats only my opinion.


I couldn't have said it better!! Even tho I was born in the 70s, I was too young to live it!


----------



## Vermontster

Great pictures, Thanks.


----------



## dfd9

xgiovannix12;1613149 said:


> the good 70s I wish I was born those years. The music was great too. Beats whats on the radios today but thats only my opinion.


80's was way better for music. lol

Fun times back then, even if I was a youngster.


----------



## BillyRgn

One more shot i took during Blizzard Nemo. I think it was Saturday afternoon on Dixwell Ave in Hamden. There are two entrances and exits to the parkway next to the lot i was doing, The picture i have here is one of the older CTDOT double wingers. It's an International tandem with a Viking Cives body it has dual spinners behind the cab to discharge salt. The plow wings and front blade are all viking i believe. I also saw another double winger unfortunately i was unable to get a picture of it. It was one of the newer ones, same exact specs except for the front blade, the newer ones were spec'd with a butterfly expressway style front blade the kind that flares up from the middle to both sides. All the double wingers have the mount that all three plows and head gear come off together leaving the truck looking pretty close to stock, i am pretty sure they also have the option to take the plows off individually and leave the head gear on. these trucks moved a lot of snow during Nemo, i saw on several occasions these trucks shelving snow back, a task that is not usually required in ct especially with how consistent the dot is with clearing the roads, of course 40 inches is no regular storm. These trucks also saw quite a bit of service after the storm hauling snow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

dfd9;1613682 said:


> 80's was way better for music. lol
> 
> Fun times back then, even if I was a youngster.


Once the 80s were over, I realized how great they were. My nephew loves video games but has no clue what an arcade is. Great time for plows too!!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Cool pictures of the dpw. I agree the 80's music was better.Lol Looking back at all the hair bands and think what were they thinking ? Lol Speaking of internationals, I was over in southern wisconsin (Dane cty) and I saw them using 4900's still. I was glad to see it. I'm not sure what make of plow,but they were 4 way front blade and a 4' benching wing.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey I just realized where Adams is at. All though I live in Mich., I've been out near there. We deliver in Lowville.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Nothing like plowing the bare pavement!


----------



## Len90

Can't believe this thread is nearing 10,000 posts. Simply an amazing accomplishment. I was out and about in Long Island today. Found some NYS DOT stuff. Most stuff out here is either no plows or just the right wing... even the trucks that can have a left wing. Did manage to find some stuff fully mounted. I'll get those done when I am home. I'm holding onto hope for one last go around this winter now as well.

BillyRgn, definitely like that CTDOT double winger!


----------



## Plow Chaser

The next highest thread is just under 1,200 posts!!! Kudos to everyone who has made this just an incredible place to share photos of and talk about municipal trucks. I personally thank Plowsite for creating a great forum. Now lets get 20,000!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

And honestly, I wasn't trying to be the guy who posted on the 10,0000 post!


----------



## iamhere

LunchBox;1611969 said:


> Okay guys I'm officially ready to buy a awd double wing plow truck. Walter or Oshkosh. I want to buy one by June


Have you tried S. A. McLean? According to his web site he has quite a few Walter's for sale. Or you could always put an offer on the one you are driving now.


----------



## dfd9

Plow Chaser;1614021 said:


> Once the 80s were over, I realized how great they were. My nephew loves video games but has no clue what an arcade is. Great time for plows too!!


YES!

Arcades were the best (place to spend a crapload of money in no time).



Plow Chaser;1614435 said:


> Nothing like plowing the bare pavement!


Was thinking the same thing.



Plow Chaser;1614571 said:


> The next highest thread is just under 1,200 posts!!! Kudos to everyone who has made this just an incredible place to share photos of and talk about municipal trucks. I personally thank Plowsite for creating a great forum. Now lets get 20,000!!!


SE Mich thread is way over 35,000. We've got a ways to go.


----------



## theholycow

dfd9;1614643 said:


> SE Mich thread is way over 35,000. We've got a ways to go.


And for what it's worth, CT, MA, RI, Southern New England 2012 - 2013 has 4700 posts in only 6 months.


----------



## MajorDave

Well, here is 10,000 and 1....

Sorry its not a great pic - was in Buffalo this weekend and we got a few inches. Drove out 5am Sunday morning towards Harrisburg, PA and then back to NYC - long drive. Coming out 1-90 was snow packed with some powder on it and some nice municipals on it, but did not want to chance the one hand picture snap...this one was south and he was plowing pavement!


----------



## MajorDave

Well - that took a while to load! haha --- make that 10,000 and 5!


----------



## Plow Chaser

dfd9;1614643 said:


> YES!
> 
> Arcades were the best (place to spend a crapload of money in no time).
> 
> Was thinking the same thing.
> 
> SE Mich thread is way over 35,000. We've got a ways to go.


For picture threads this is the highest and I'll take that!!


----------



## dfd9

Plow Chaser;1614861 said:


> For picture threads this is the highest and I'll take that!!


That'll work.


----------



## mdb landscaping

I thought this was fitting for those dumb and dumber fans out there.


----------



## Plow Boss

For Sale In PA


----------



## Uncle Herb

Love that International!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Coming soon to the Town of Harford, NY.


----------



## Winter Land Man

FOR: Anyone who is a fan of the trucks in my town, International will probably be replacing the oldest Ford L8000. International has the cheapest bid, plus it's one town over. The nearest truck dealer other than that, is Freightliner. Tenco plows will NOT be on the International, as the nearest dealership is not near us. It's a choice between Everest and Viking equipment at this point. And... no more combo bodies. V-Box spreaders only. Combo bodies have proven to be destroyed by salt, even when cleaned after every storm.

Also learned, the oldest truck, one out of 2 L8000s, is now a parts truck. Thank-God I got photos of it when I could! So there's only 5 big trucks on the road now... no back-ups. Just one-tons, loaders, and a grader... if needed.


----------



## pete_4410

do you guys know of any auctions in MA, RI or NH for ex municipal trucks. a good friend of mine is looking to pick up some trucks. 

i will also post a pic of my truck when i get a chance its nothing crazy its an 01 f550 ex town of canton MA truck


----------



## affekonig

I flew into O'Hare yesterday and tried to get pics of the runway equipment. This is the biggest stuff I've ever seen in use.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig

Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Waltham DPW Plow*

Waltham DPW Ford F-350 w/ Snow Plow during the Blizzard of 2013


----------



## melldog55

*RIDOT Mack double winger 3/6/13*

Here is my favorite RIDOT truck and the baddest truck ever on plowsite (minus the 4X4 double wingers). A 2000 Mack RD Tandem axle dump truck 67k miles, allison auto, Has 11' Viking front P/A plow and the wings are 11' also. 12 yard ss swenson spreader w/ calcium system. Sweet looking rig. It was parked outside a local Dunkin Donuts fueling up with coffee before winter storm "Saturn" hits tonight and tommorow.


----------



## melldog55

*RIDOT double winger*

Few more shots of the same truck. The swenson spreader is huge.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Looks like you may be using that rig really soon!!


----------



## dfd9

That truck is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melldog55

*Double Winger*



Plow Chaser;1615847 said:


> Looks like you may be using that rig really soon!!


Yeah shes massive....

Yes you bet plowchaser, Contractors will be in around midnight here and RIDOT state guys are already on...but i think that is one of the baddest trucks on the site


----------



## Plow Boss

*New Truck*

Franklin Twp Nj


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

That KW is cool looking truck. Is a that the KW 330


----------



## Len90

I've been waiting to see a walk around of a RIDOT winger for a while. Awesome truck!


----------



## Len90

Plow Boss;1615919 said:


> Franklin Twp Nj


Nice truck. The 6 wheel Kenworths make nice plow trucks for NJ.

Where is that truck at? I see some new NJTA trucks next to it. Can't tell if they are going to the GSP or NJ Turnpike until they get marked up.


----------



## Dan85

Nice find Plow Boss! I think that's a Kenworth 470. Not too many of those floating around, especially sporting plow gear. I've only seen two; one was at the dealer wearing municipal colors and the other one is the one we own.


----------



## Plow Boss

Len90;1616003 said:


> Nice truck. The 6 wheel Kenworths make nice plow trucks for NJ.
> 
> Where is that truck at? I see some new NJTA trucks next to it. Can't tell if they are going to the GSP or NJ Turnpike until they get marked up.


206 & 80 in Flanders - The henderson shop


----------



## Plow Boss

Not sure who they are going too.


----------



## Uncle Herb

City of Oswego, NY


----------



## Winter Land Man

matredsoxfan;1615810 said:


> Waltham DPW Ford F-350 w/ Snow Plow during the Blizzard of 2013


What brand is that plow?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Boss;1615919 said:


> Franklin Twp Nj


Nice truck. My town's Highway Department said if budget would allow it, he'd have Kenworth trucks on the fleet, but International is always the lowest bidder.


----------



## Len90

Plow Boss;1616046 said:


> Not sure who they are going too.


Definite NJ turnpike authority. The only question I have is will they be on the garden state parkway or nj turnpike.


----------



## J29

Winter Land Man;1616182 said:


> What brand is that plow?


Winter Land Man,

That looks like a Viking Sno-King plow. MassHwy used to use them alot.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Plow Boss;1615262 said:


> For Sale In PA


Hey Plow Boss, Where is this International for sale at? Got a number ?


----------



## Plow Boss

HEStufrthnnails;1616309 said:


> Hey Plow Boss, Where is this International for sale at? Got a number ?


Its in the parking lot of RustyPalmers in Honesldale Pa
http://www.rustypalmer.net/
Give them a call 570-253-4507


----------



## WestTac1

New York State Thruway Authority # 1460
2009 Chevrolet C7500/ Smith Spreader
Currently out of the Larchmont I-95 Yard


----------



## Bones357

J29;1616232 said:


> Winter Land Man;1616182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What brand is that plow?
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Land Man,
> 
> That looks like a Viking Sno-King plow. MassHwy used to use them alot.
Click to expand...

I have some shots of one of those on a brand new, yet to be marked NYSDOT DuraStar:


































Some of these pics are reposted from earlier in the thread.


----------



## Bones357

WestTac1;1616406 said:


> New York State Thruway Authority # 1460
> 2009 Chevrolet C7500/ Smith Spreader
> Currently out of the Larchmont I-95 Yard


That's a good looking rig.


----------



## DareDog

Well lets keeping going with this

NYS DOT in oneida,


----------



## DareDog




----------



## granitefan713

HEStufrthnnails;1615986 said:


> That KW is cool looking truck. Is a that the KW 330


It is a cool looking truck! That's a T470.

Love that crew cab DuraStar and the '09 GMC as well!


----------



## IC-Smoke

"Snowplows Need Room To Groom"





Photos from Truck and Trailer Specialists:
Gerald R. Ford Airport Plow Truck









MDOT :









Skid Mount "Monster" @ Lapeer County, MI:









Skid Mount Hopper @ City of Jackson, MI:


----------



## Uncle Herb

What is the capacity on the "Monster" spreader?!!!!!


----------



## quigleysiding

Uncle Herb;1617156 said:


> What is the capacity on the "Monster" spreader?!!!!!


That truck is sweet


----------



## DareDog

Madison county


----------



## dfd9

Uncle Herb;1617156 said:


> What is the capacity on the "Monster" spreader?!!!!!


I'd guess aboot 20 yds. Give or take 1 or 2.


----------



## Chevycrazyman

Heres a video of a DPW truck in rhode island stuck during nemo. first part of the video is hard to see but thats the push he got stuck on. An hour later, the front end loader showed up to yank him out.


----------



## 2004F550

Pic from friday of the RM, probably our last run of the season and a pic of my buddys new bulldog pup on the RM fender


----------



## BillyRgn

IC-Smoke;1617029 said:


> "Snowplows Need Room To Groom"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from Truck and Trailer Specialists:
> Gerald R. Ford Airport Plow Truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDOT :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skid Mount "Monster" @ Lapeer County, MI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skid Mount Hopper @ City of Jackson, MI:


Those spreaders are truely monsters, I sure would not want to have to pay to fill it up. Kinda surprised the tandem truck is a hook lift and not a roll off style being how big it is. The tri Axles spinner set up is interesting, I see nozzles to spray liquid on the side, the tubes that have the stairs on them have me a little puzzled though, do they have a diverter to drop lines of salt on both sides of the truck ? Beautiful set-up it's a pet peeve of mine seeing big trucks with sanders that are to small for the trucks like a large tandem truck with a single axle sized sander. All that empty space on the truck that could be filled with a bigger spreader, they defiantly used all the space with those two trucks


----------



## Uncle Herb

Village of East Syracuse International 7400


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Big News!!!*

So guys after much thought I have decided to get my CDL and work for my local Department of Public Works that I post pictures of. Hoping to get it done and start working this Summer. Maybe next year I will be behind the wheel of one of our internationals.


----------



## matredsoxfan

*Went Plow Chasing*

So the storm that was suppose to give use 3-6" instead dumped 13" on the city. I went plow chasing and got some great shots of our Public Works Internationals. I will post them soon.


----------



## WestTac1

Just a question, where does NYS*DOT take delivery of their trucks and outfit them? Like a central reciveing garage, kind of like CT has? Or do they get them altogether and just slap on the logo?


----------



## keitha

WestTac1;1619351 said:


> Just a question, where does NYS*DOT take delivery of their trucks and outfit them? Like a central reciveing garage, kind of like CT has? Or do they get them altogether and just slap on the logo?


The Macks go through Beam Mack. They have a shop
in Watertown, NY. Right now it looks like 50+ chassis on site.
Henderson has a shop that installs the gear about a mile away.
Then back to Beam.
Delivery is probably a mix of local pick up and delivery.


----------



## Uncle Herb

I stopped by Both Beam and Henderson last week and grabbed some photos. I will have to post them later. If you are adventurous I believe someone posted photos from a year ago of both locations. Granite overload.


----------



## t800

*NYS DOT Trucks*

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Been a little busy this winter. 
Keith is correct! The trucks do go from delivery at Beam Mack in Watertown, then across the road a bit to Henderson Truck Equipment, then back to Beam. I Just thought I would add that Final inspection is performed at Henderson by NYS DOT personnel. I think someone from Mack might have been there as well. Anything in need of attention is corrected then, or , if needed, back at Beam. I was at Henderson last summer when an inspection was underway. Kind of funny to watch, 4 guys in white disposable coveralls, rubber gloves, safety glasses and clipboards. The only thing they found wrong when I was there were a few dust specs in the factory Mack paint that they had circled with a black marker.
I posted photos of some of the DOT stuff I saw back then. You should be able to search them under my posts.
I will also add that the truck I run is a Henderson on a Kenworth T800 chassis that the town I work for received new 2 years ago. Love It! Never skips a beat. Sure beats the Tenco's we were buying! The guys at Henderson Rock!

Thanks, Paul.



WestTac1;1619351 said:


> Just a question, where does NYS*DOT take delivery of their trucks and outfit them? Like a central reciveing garage, kind of like CT has? Or do they get them altogether and just slap on the logo?


----------



## DareDog

t800;1619573 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Been a little busy this winter.
> Keith is correct! The trucks do go from delivery at Beam Mack in Watertown, then across the road a bit to Henderson Truck Equipment, then back to Beam. I Just thought I would add that Final inspection is performed at Henderson by NYS DOT personnel. I think someone from Mack might have been there as well. Anything in need of attention is corrected then, or , if needed, back at Beam. I was at Henderson last summer when an inspection was underway. Kind of funny to watch, 4 guys in white disposable coveralls, rubber gloves, safety glasses and clipboards. The only thing they found wrong when I was there were a few dust specs in the factory Mack paint that they had circled with a black marker.
> I posted photos of some of the DOT stuff I saw back then. You should be able to search them under my posts.
> I will also add that the truck I run is a Henderson on a Kenworth T800 chassis that the town I work for received new 2 years ago. Love It! Never skips a beat. Sure beats the Tenco's we were buying! The guys at Henderson Rock!
> 
> Thanks, Paul.


those pics are on page 350 Post #6981

found this online its 1,000th new nys dot mack










https://www.dot.ny.gov/news/press-releases/2012/2012-12-31


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey I remember talk last winter about NYSDOT converting surplus military fuel trucks into liquid brine spreaders. Has anyone found them during their travels?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1619760 said:


> Hey I remember talk last winter about NYSDOT converting surplus military fuel trucks into liquid brine spreaders. Has anyone found them during their travels?


I have a few pics of them I'll get posted soon.


----------



## Kuzanut

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some tankers before they were converted, if they even were converted.


----------



## Len90

A LOT more DSNY stuff I got just a little over a week ago...

First is one of the newer Granite Flo body spreaders. Too bad this was sitting inside though.









Next up are what the DSNY calls flusher trucks which are used to spray water on streets for cleaning. 

















Some Mack Refuse Trucks wearing their winter gear. Some got tire chains and some didn't.


----------



## Len90

More Refuse trucks...


----------



## Len90

Yes I have a lot more!!!

This first one was a little surprising. Seems like it was freshly refurbished. 


















And now it's time for the cut downs!


----------



## Len90

More cut downs!


----------



## Len90

And then a final front end shot of a Granite cut down.


----------



## mikes-plow

DareDog;1617359 said:


> Madison county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol my father works there. what were you just driving bye? you should of just went in the shop they have a pretty nice fleet of trucks.


----------



## DareDog

> lol my father works there. what were you just driving bye? you should of just went in the shop they have a pretty nice fleet of trucks.


yea, i see there trucks all the time on route 20 going to school there (college)


----------



## DareDog

Vernon Sander


----------



## granitefan713

Great photos guys! I have too many favorites to list them all!

Here are a few of my recent catches.

A new 2013 PennDOT Mack Pinnacle & LeeBoy lowboy combination for one of Lackawanna County's sheds. This truck replaced a very well kept Mack CH (shown below the Pinnacle).









Here's the CH it replaced, as seen towards the end of the summer in 2012.









Here's a local township WorkStar I found at the dealer (no surprise there).









Ok now this isn't "plow" related, but I thought some of you guys might like this just for fun. One of several new 6x6 Western Star 4800SB tractors that turned up at the local dealer.


----------



## Dennis 57

I hope I am not out of place,this is my recent truck that I plow with for my town's dpw. I been plowing for them for 32 years and I still love it.


----------



## mercer_me

Dennis 57;1622090 said:


> I hope I am not out of place,this is my recent truck that I plow with for my town's dpw. I been plowing for them for 32 years and I still love it.


Is that plow home made? It looks like wing with an extension on the top.


----------



## santaclause

Kuzanut;1619760 said:


> Hey I remember talk last winter about NYSDOT converting surplus military fuel trucks into liquid brine spreaders. Has anyone found them during their travels?


yes they have one out of the watertown ny yard an old oshkosh with a big tank on her I have passed it a few times on 81 when they were pre treating!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

granitefan713;1621685 said:


> Here's a local township WorkStar I found at the dealer (no surprise there).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now this isn't "plow" related, but I thought some of you guys might like this just for fun. One of several new 6x6 Western Star 4800SB tractors that turned up at the local dealer.


I drive one of these at work but fitted with a liquid lime tank. I have burred it to the middle of the wheel and locked her in and crawled out. I swear you can't get them stuck. Then again we have D8's on the job. Needless to say I aint scared


----------



## melldog55

Dennis 57;1622090 said:


> I hope I am not out of place,this is my recent truck that I plow with for my town's dpw. I been plowing for them for 32 years and I still love it.


Sweet truck please post more pics of it.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1622163 said:


> Is that plow home made? It looks like wing with an extension on the top.


Looks like a typical Tenco poly wing. If you mean the front plow... it just looks beat up. That crack looks like it was caused by hitting a heavy object. Wait... not that I see where it was formed, it does look funny.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;1621031 said:


> More cut downs!


Those NYC trucks would look better with bigger plows. Great trucks but I don't much care for the newer Good Roads snow plow set-ups. Good Roads used to make Champion snow plows, and they were pretty similar to Everest/Frink plow frames (and wing systems). The Champion plows and wings were dropped in the late '90s along with the large graders.


----------



## Dennis 57

mercer me, The front plow was a tapered hi-way plow that I converted to a gull wing plow. On my plow route I need to push to the left some times and the original plow end was not high enought to throw the snow over my snow banks. It might look funny but it works great and does the job and didn't cost a fortune .I have more pic's on vehicle pic's


----------



## bigbird75

*Canton, MA New Wing Plow*

Canton, MA DPW Wing Plow


----------



## alcoc420

Here is an older St. Patrick's Day - 2001. A Town of Smithtown, NY, early '90s IH S-2554 with a reversible plow, a Mack RD600 from about the same era. The spreader might be homemade. The shop built dozens of spreaders in the 80s.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dennis 57;1622678 said:


> mercer me, The front plow was a tapered hi-way plow that I converted to a gull wing plow. On my plow route I need to push to the left some times and the original plow end was not high enought to throw the snow over my snow banks. It might look funny but it works great and does the job and didn't cost a fortune .I have more pic's on vehicle pic's


its one of a kind you know no one has the same plow Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Chaser

Nothing like selling off your whole fleet!!
http://auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=1143


----------



## Len90

Well it is that time of year again, we need to get working on a 2013-2014 plow calendar. Unfortunately, due to time constraints with Dan, Ryan, and I this might potentially be the final year of the calendar. If that is the case, then we need your finest pictures to make this the best calendar. Please send your pictures to [email protected].

If you are interested in having a full month please do include that with your email.


----------



## WestTac1

Town Of Greenburgh, NY
(Westchester County, right outside NYC)

2010 Mack Granite 6x6
Henderson Muni-Body and Plow


----------



## dieselboy01

I would hate to see the price tag on that Mack! Sharp looking rig!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great photo especially the shot of the controls.


----------



## DareDog

I know the guy that plows my road he went by so i took some pics and he stopped and I talked with him.

2009 mack 4x4!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## fredlund

WestTac1;1623927 said:


> Town Of Greenburgh, NY
> (Westchester County, right outside NYC)
> 
> 2010 Mack Granite 6x6
> Henderson Muni-Body and Plow


Nice photos. My folks actually live in a village that's within the town of Greenburgh.

They are able to buy such nice stuff because of their tax arrangement. Basically they take money off the top from a lot of villages that are within the town, but then don't actually provide any services for the areas that they're taking money from other than line painting.

To their credit, however, they seem to be pretty diligent about maintaing the trucks that they do have; they only very recently sold off their RM trucks.

That said a lot of the villages struggle to get equipment anywhere comparable to the towns.

Hastings just got two Kenworth T270 4x4s with henderson munibodys and henderson poly plows. They are nice rigs but in my mind that's too light duty of a truck for plow duty.

I know there's a lot of traffic and everything else but it amazes me that there aren't more wings, even around here. There are plenty of big roads. Even a lot of greeburghs roads could be done with two passes instead of four.


----------



## Len90

DareDog: Is that a right hand drive or do they run a wingman on the trucks?
WestTac1: Great looking rig. Especially the AWD on a 10 wheel!


fredlund;1624065 said:


> I know there's a lot of traffic and everything else but it amazes me that there aren't more wings, even around here. There are plenty of big roads. Even a lot of greeburghs roads could be done with two passes instead of four.


It's the same story here in NJ. I have questioned my town and even a state yard about the lack of wing usage for open roads. The towns say that there are not enough roads wide enough for it (BS) and the state guys say it is too much hassle to have a wing and then worry about the right of the truck. To me it seems like a practical tool as it could cut down the number of passes, increase efficiency, and in the end save money as trucks will be worked less.


----------



## theholycow

Len90;1624151 said:


> the state guys say it is too much hassle to have a wing and then worry about the right of the truck.


If the drivers or their supervisors aren't confident that they could handle it, I wouldn't recommend thrusting that responsibility upon them...


----------



## DareDog

Len90;1624151 said:


> DareDog: Is that a right hand drive or do they run a wingman on the trucks?
> .


They have wingmens with them,


----------



## Uncle Herb

And video!


----------



## Len90

Awesome find Uncle Herb. The S series is starting to become very rare in the NYSDOT fleet now. Such a shame those are about done. 

BTW: I'd love to get that truck in the calendar and a lot of your other finds from this season if you are interested in submitting.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Great shots Dare Dog. When I stopped by the Vernon garage a few years ago they were building the plow equipment for that Granite.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found online today*

Town of Worth


----------



## DareDog

I was just going to post that pic beat me to it


----------



## lakeeffect

Over 5 feet up here on the Tug since yesterday morning


----------



## J29

lakeeffect;1625122 said:


> Over 5 feet up here on the Tug since yesterday morning


I hope there'll be some pics to go along with it??


----------



## lakeeffect

See above picture from Town of Worth


----------



## Uncle Herb

Len, let me know what photos you like and I will send them on their way.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Wow!!! The truck from Worth, is that a Oshkosh or a International behind that wall of snow? Does that truck have both left and right side wings? Pretty impressive V plow on the front too.


----------



## DareDog

HEStufrthnnails;1625678 said:


> Wow!!! The truck from Worth, is that a Oshkosh or a International behind that wall of snow? Does that truck have both left and right side wings? Pretty impressive V plow on the front too.


Oshkosh, looks like double wing i bet that thing has moved tons and tons of snow! wesport


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Plow Chaser

You find the best stuff Plow Boss!!!


----------



## lakeeffect

The Town of Worth plow is a Double Wing Oshkosh, plows regular route every day as it has for over 40 years and move ALOT of snow


----------



## alcoc420

Here are two vintage pieces from the Town of Smithtown, NY. A 1968 Michigan 125A Series III and a 1973 Ford L-900 on Old Dock Road, Kings Park in 1982.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;1625718 said:


> You find the best stuff Plow Boss!!!


Thanks - but I sure would rather see them in person.


----------



## Greyn644

Hey nice setup, did you have the back corner of your wing mitered kind of like the vikings are? so it doesn't stick out there so far?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Now the Oswego Western Star I have found before!!


----------



## keitha

Another of the Town of Worth V

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/228955_497155863675893_2098075467_n.jpg
Found on line @newzjunky.com


----------



## Len90

Just a quick reminder that the 2013/2014 calendar in looking for your pictures. Please send in your best pictures for possible incorporation to this years calendar. The goal this year is to be even better than last year. Email all pictures to [email protected] today!


----------



## Kwagman

New York State Parks Dept (Spa State Park)


















City of White Plains DPW









City of Rye DPW


----------



## DareDog




----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1626248 said:


> Found Online


Nice looking Western Star.


----------



## hunterenvironme

1987 oshkosh wt-2206, new 3406B motor, for sale. PM me if interested


----------



## Uncle Herb

City of Syracuse.


----------



## alcoc420

Here are a couple of cool angles of plowing in the Town of Smithtown taken in the late 80s. First is an Autocar DC9964 cresting the hill eastbound on NYS 25A at Sunken Meadow State Park. Second is a Galion T600 on Church St. Sorry about the blurry photo, but I thought it was a pretty decent action shot.


----------



## oshkosh619

Lancaster, Mass International 4900 seen in front of my house at an accident that occurred during our last storm. Nitwit traveling 50 lost control and drove into a ditch. Fire/EMS responded, and as the town line is just down the hill and their truck was in the area, Lancaster did the honors laying down some sand/salt.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Honest Mike

Great thread! Alot of great pictures!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Spring is in the air!


----------



## Dennis 57

uncle herb, how much snow did you get


----------



## Uncle Herb

The Syracuse area saw maybe 3-5 inches. Most of the time it looked worse than it really was. Maybe five minutes of intense snow followed by a 30 mins of sun. This went on all day. It wasn't until evening that it actually started to stick to the roads.


----------



## DareDog

well i bet these guys are sick of snow by now not only do they plow the roads but first week of April they have to open up all seasonal roads on tughill.


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1629715 said:


> well i bet these guys are sick of snow by now not only do they plow the roads but first week of April they have to open up all seasonal roads on Tug Hill.


The big V plow that's on the grader I run for Maine DOT would work great for opening up roads like that.


----------



## Len90

Last call for pictures for this year's calendar. If you haven't done so, please hurry up and send your pictures over to [email protected]. We have some amazing pictures, but in order to get a calendar out for everyone here at plowsite, WE NEED YOUR PICTURES! I need to have pictures by the end of next week in order to get the calendar done and distributed for the May 1.

As it stands right now with only very few people contributing, the calendar will ONLY be sent to those who have given pictures. So start digging around and get some pictures over to [email protected] immediately!


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1629854 said:


> Last call for pictures for this year's calendar. If you haven't done so, please hurry up and send your pictures over to [email protected]. We have some amazing pictures, but in order to get a calendar out for everyone here at plowsite, WE NEED YOUR PICTURES! I need to have pictures by the end of next week in order to get the calendar done and distributed for the May 1.
> 
> As it stands right now with only very few people contributing, the calendar will ONLY be sent to those who have given pictures. So start digging around and get some pictures over to [email protected] immediately!


I just sent a few Maine DOT pictures to you.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Cools shots of the season roads! Here is truck 268 again.










And some spreader action.


----------



## Lazer Man

*A pic of mine*

I took this pic a few years ago thought you guys might like.


----------



## BlacksmithKg

odd to see him kicking it to the center, and not have the wing down getting it all off the right and off the road.


----------



## vplow

Pretty sure I've seen that pic somewhere before, and yeah there's a bunch that doesn't look right here! Plow angled left, wing not down, and what's up with that pile of $#@! all over the whole front of the truck?!

Unless we're missing something that we can't tell from the pic, there's an issue there.


----------



## theholycow

Sinister Soviet plot, IMO.


----------



## Len90

All the crap looks like he was plowing at some high speeds. Wouldn't be surprised as I did see a truck plowing well over 35mph on I-80 during Nemo. I can only say over 35 because it flew by me and I was doing 35. No matter what, I still give PennDOT a lot of credit. They got the job done and kept the road moving during some intense snow banding.

As for the calendar, the deadline to submit pictures for the calendar is the end of this week (FRIDAY!). I received some great pictures since the last post and I do think it will be another great calendar. There is still some time for you to get your pictures into this year's calendar. Send them over to [email protected]. Space is limited right now, but I will have a better idea on Wednesday when I start grouping pictures together.


----------



## Lazer Man

*Another penndot*

Thought you folks might like another pic


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

German Flatts Highway Department. Such a bad a$$ fleet!


----------



## Plow Chaser

German Flatts Oshkosh P series


----------



## Plow Chaser

The Mack and Osh


----------



## Plow Boss

Awesome! Great shots Plow Chaser.


----------



## alcoc420

A couple of regular plow trucks with the plows off for the season. A 1992 IH S-4754 and a 1995 Ford L-8000. Taken today in Kings Park, NY.


----------



## Plow Chaser

FL 108SD -- Definitely the ugliest plow truck of the season!


----------



## Plow Boss

EastChester Ny


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plow Chaser;1631538 said:


> FL 108SD -- Definitely the ugliest plow truck of the season!


As of Wednesday this truck (or an exact clone) was at Traceys. Maybe they returned it?


----------



## Len90

The time to submit pictures for the calendar has come and gone. Work on putting it together is well underway. Three months done along with both covers. I'm trying to incorporate all the trucks and make sure that everyone who sent in a picture is included in the calendar. It will be a little tough, but I can manage. 

Thanks to everyone who helped out in sending in their pictures.


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1631944 said:


> The time to submit pictures for the calendar has come and gone. Work on putting it together is well underway. Three months done along with both covers. I'm trying to incorporate all the trucks and make sure that everyone who sent in a picture is included in the calendar. It will be a little tough, but I can manage.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped out in sending in their pictures.


Thanks for creating such a nice calendar. I didn't get many pictures this year but, I did submit the few I got. I'm hoping to get more next Winter.


----------



## NFDDJS

Lazer Man;1630107 said:


> I took this pic a few years ago thought you guys might like.


This guy has no clue what he is doing... No wing down and running the plow on the crown of the road... Great job!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Just scrap the rest for Pete's sake!!

Remember the City of Utica Oshkosh that I showed the yearly degradation of? Well he it lies last week.


----------



## Kwagman

NYSDOT Saratoga I-87 Yard


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1632068 said:


> Just scrap the rest for Pete's sake!!
> 
> Remember the City of Utica Oshkosh that I showed the yearly degradation of? Well he it lies last week.


I love the waste some of these places have. Not only is this Oshkosh rotten away, but take a look at what it's sitting on. Rims aren't cheap!


----------



## DareDog

Nice spring day to plow hunt


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog

Vernon


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

Good stuff Dare Dog!! Lots of areas I'm really familiar with!


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1633041 said:


>


I wish Maine DOT had brooms on the front of their trucks the tow behind brooms can be a pain in the a$$ the get turned around.


----------



## LunchBox

I was going to take a trip to S.A McLean's on Saturday to check out a possible AWD wing truck, but I'm going out Friday to celebrate my 21st with my girlfriend so.....


----------



## DareDog

NYS DOT in oneida


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## granitefan713

Nice shots guys!

I finally have a few to contribute.

Freightliner 108SD 









Freightliner M2 106 4x4









Comparison Shot









Mack GU813


----------



## alcoc420

Even thought the plow end of the truck is partly cropped, I am posting this because I think some guys like the good old Ford Ls. A coworker took the photo last week. It is a Town of Smithtown 1995 model, and I thought it might be replaced by one of 13 trucks being delivered this year, but the new paint job makes me think it will be kept for at least another year.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

That M2 above appears to have a Western Heavyweight?


----------



## Len90

The 2013-2014 plow calendar is complete! Just like the previous years if you are interested in a FREE wall calendar send an email over to [email protected] requesting one. You will be emailed back a pdf file that is all setup for you to print out.


----------



## quigleysiding

Cool old truck i drove by the other day


----------



## Uncle Herb

Now that is a nice looking ride! Gas powered?


----------



## mercer_me

I got the file for the calendar. Like always it came out great. I can't wait to get it printed. Thank to you everybody that was involved!


----------



## xgiovannix12

I did not get mine yet


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi everyone,I just wanted to say that I got my copy of the calendar today and it is awesome. I am happy to be a part of it and would like to thank everbody for their photos and time to make it possible ,awesome job and as always HAPPY PLOW CHASING.


----------



## Len90

Thank you for the praise on the calendar. This year was a bit tough with getting pictures, but everyone who contributed came through in a huge way. Let's just hope that we can all do it again next year for the fourth edition of the calendar. Until then enjoy the third (and hopefully best so far) edition of the calendar. 


xgiovannix12;1633539 said:


> I did not get mine yet


Check your inbox as I did send you one around an hour or two ago.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I got it Thanks Len !


----------



## melldog55

Where do we get it printed so it looks like an actual full size CalendeR?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can I get one also.


----------



## Len90

melldog55;1633734 said:


> Where do we get it printed so it looks like an actual full size CalendeR?


We have it set up so it prints 11 x 8.5 full pages. You will have to play with your printer in order to achieve the two sided printing. Once printed you can have it bound at Staples. The other option is to just bring the file to the copy and print center and let them print it for you.



R&R Yard Design;1633830 said:


> Can I get one also.


You can get one. Just send an email over to [email protected].


----------



## mercer_me

This is a picture of me driving a Maine DOT truck yesterday.


----------



## LunchBox

Great job on the calender once again. I wish i had some better quality pictures to give you, but it all worked out.

Thanks for all the hard work guys


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1634001 said:


> This is a picture of me driving a Maine DOT truck yesterday.


Took the plow frames already? NHDOT will keep 'em on for a little while longer. Town still has them on, too.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1634138 said:


> Took the plow frames already? NHDOT will keep 'em on for a little while longer. Town still has them on, too.


The shed I work out of in the Winter closes in the Spring and opens back up in the Fall. So, we took the head gear off the three trucks we have there in the Winter. Some sheds still have head gear on the trucks and most of the towns still have head gear on.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Uncle Herb

1st entry in the dealer fresh catergory for next year.










Town of Cazenovia.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I was reading somewhere that Cazenovia trades their trucks out like every 4-5 years to keep the resale high. They used to have a ton of Oshes and the Mack's we've seen on the auction block. The WS does look good though!!


----------



## Len90

Uncle Herb;1634210 said:


> 1st entry in the dealer fresh catergory for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town of Cazenovia.


Haha getting ready for next year already. It feels like I just got done with this year's calendar 

Great looking truck!


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1634210 said:


> 1st entry in the dealer fresh catergory for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town of Cazenovia.


I wish Maine DOT would buy Western Stars.


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Bones357

PennDOT Workstar double winger taking part in milling/paving operations this week in Erie:


----------



## DareDog

The Calender is great!! Thanks to people that took the the time to put it together.


----------



## Len90

DareDog;1634318 said:


> The Calender is great!! Thanks to people that took the the time to put it together.


Glad everyone likes it!

A quick reminder that you too can get a FREE copy of this year's plow calendar. Simply send an email to [email protected] and you will sent the pdf file to print.


----------



## WestTac1

Town Of Carmel Highway Department (Putnam County NY)
Truck 21
2012 Kenworth/Henderson


----------



## gallihersnow

I doubt anyone has posted many NCDOT trucks. So here's a few.


----------



## gallihersnow

Couple more.


----------



## gallihersnow

More.


----------



## gallihersnow

Greensboro, NC GMC 6500 & Sterling. (pictures ain't great)


----------



## mercer_me

gallihersnow;1635141 said:


> I doubt anyone has posted many NCDOT trucks. So here's a few.


If I spilled that much salt my boss would be pissed. There is no need to spill that much over and it looks like quite a bit of salt is getting spilled in the front of the hopper.


----------



## alcoc420

Sharp NC trucks, especially the SF-2500s. The calendar is excellent. The photos, the arrangement, etc. Thanks for making it.


----------



## Uncle Herb

NC plow trucks may be a first for this thread!


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Banksy

Uncle Herb;1635220 said:


> NC plow trucks may be a first for this thread!


Told ya we plow down here!!  Kind of ugly trucks though, but that's fine. Our taxes are high enough.

Years ago I saw a city of Raleigh truck wind rowing the snow into the middle of a 4 lane road.


----------



## snow

Town of Greenwich (CT) Highway Department took recent delivery of this Dodge 5500 setup with an all seasons body and a central hydraulic powered western plow


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1635495 said:


> Town of Greenwich (CT) Highway Department took recent delivery of this Dodge 5500 setup with an all seasons body and a central hydraulic powered western plow


That truck is pretty damn sharp.


----------



## WestTac1

Seems like this truck may have seen it's last winter, or it's on it's way for refurbishment. Unless it's just a dump truck.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Watertown (NY) DPW. Western Star 4800 with super singles out back and belly blade. Unique setup for this part of the world.


----------



## snow

Some random pix i took over the winter


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Just picked this bad dude up at the city auction with 75k on the clock. Came with a 9' Western plow and hydraulic tailgate spreader. Cab is solid, but the dump bed has got some good rot in it. Good thing I know a good welder haha.

'95 F-Superduty Quigley 4x4 conversion. Used to belong to Baltimore city, now it belongs to OldschoolPSD!


----------



## gallihersnow

OldSchoolPSD;1635554 said:


> Just picked this bad dude up at the city auction with 75k on the clock. Came with a 9' Western plow and hydraulic tailgate spreader. Cab is solid, but the dump bed has got some good rot in it. Good thing I know a good welder haha.
> 
> '95 F-Superduty Quigley 4x4 conversion. Used to belong to Baltimore city, now it belongs to OldschoolPSD!


That thing looks sweet!


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

After a little TLC and some new paint it will be. It was a long slow ride home, though, with 5.38 rears and 30 inch tall tires...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

That means it'll tow, plow, and tow some more.


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1635532 said:


> Watertown (NY) DPW. Western Star 4800 with super singles out back and belly blade. Unique setup for this part of the world.


Super singles on a plow truck sound like an awful idea to me.


----------



## Vermontster

Ex - Town of Springfield 1961 Oshkosh back at the town garage for a few photos.


----------



## adksnowo

mercer_me;1635630 said:


> Super singles on a plow truck sound like an awful idea to me.


You see super singles around in Northern N.Y. All the way back to the Osh's, Walters and the Mack all wheel drives. I mean it works, who knows more about moving snow than the City Of Watertown and other muni's on the eastern end of Lake Ontario? Watertown makes even Syracuse look like easy livin' so far as snow goes!


----------



## alcoc420

In the 1980s Bill Wenzel, the head of the Walter Truck Corp., told me that single rear wheels worked better in snow than did duals. They preferred 12x24 singles (and 14x24?) over 11x24 duals. I am not sure how they compare with the modern super singles.


----------



## Plow Chaser

With the singles, the rear wheels travel in the path of the front wheels giving it better traction. I saw singles all my life on most every Walter, Oshkosh, and Mack RM growing up.


----------



## WingPlow

mercer_me;1635630 said:


> Super singles on a plow truck sound like an awful idea to me.


your gonna get far better traction running singles over duels


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Please don't take offense in me saying this but I know in class 8 trucks . Super singles are horrible in winter conditions. So why would singles offer more traction with municipal trucks plowing or salting?


----------



## mercer_me

HEStufrthnnails;1636163 said:


> Please don't take offense in me saying this but I know in class 8 trucks. Super singles are horrible in winter conditions. So why would singles offer more traction with municipal trucks plowing or salting?


That was my same train of thought.


----------



## vplow

I can't say anything from firsthand experience, but to back up what others have already said, this is why many/most of the older Oshs, Walters etc. had singles all around, why blower chassis are usually on singles, and why most true hardcore 4x4 snow-pushers- be it a town on Tug HIll or a Maine DOT Oshkosh- have singles all around. I have seen some 6x6s that are all singles too. The narrower overall tread vs. duals also increases downpressure which should increase traction on snow/ice. Just like on a car or pickup, for snow/ice driving you want relatively narrower tires, not big fat balloons that are just going to "float" and slide around, or be harder to push through accumulated snow depth. It would also seem like once chained up, the traction if the outers are chained isn't really going to be increased by having an unchained inner tire next to it anyway? Whereas on a single, ALL of the weight and thus all of the potential traction is going to that tire rather that the unchained inner dual which if anything would actually seem to only serve to -reduce- the traction available to the tire that IS chained? All of which is to say, a chained outer dual is better than no chains, but no better and probably not even as good as a chained single, in terms of being able to make use of 100% of the potentially available traction?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

The real issue is what width single are we talking on these trucks? I agree in snow /ice situations narrow as well as taller is better but because a super single on a class 8 actually has a wider contact pad than does a set of duals. So you can imagine how a tire 15" wide( single )performs on slick surfaces. That's why the question on my part. Are the tires on the Kosh's (etc.)narrower?


----------



## BlacksmithKg

Yes on the OshKosh and Autocar FWDs the rear singles are narrower than super singles. You're right you don't want to run a big floater, But also the are not as narrow as typical Duals are either.... Usually too much load for one narrow tire!!


----------



## alcoc420

Two photos I took in Western NY today. A Town of Clarence truck on Ransom and NY 5 at 9:30. An NYSDOT Mack at a rest stop on NY17 near Bath around 11:30am.


----------



## IC-Smoke

road grading1


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi IC- Smoke. I was just through your neck of the woods yesterday. I noticed that the OTP has Peterbilts. Some nice looking trucks, I was wishing I had my camera so I could have posted some pics on here.


----------



## mercer_me

IC-Smoke;1636341 said:


> road grading1


That seams like a hard way to grade a road, he can't even see his mold board. We never use our slusher blades to grade with.


----------



## Uncle Herb

I know we have some Ford fans out there. This one is for you. Recently auctioned and can now be purchased at Brookside Equipment for 17,500.


----------



## IC-Smoke

mercer_me;1636372 said:


> That seams like a hard way to grade a road, he can't even see his mold board. We never use our slusher blades to grade with.


They plow and grade with the belly blades. They crown by blading to the center then making once pass down the middle with the blade straight. its more of a quick fix as the fist time it rains the jackwaggons that go 50 down the dirt roads bring the pot holes right back. They will take the graders down the roads maybe once a year.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thats a nice looking Ford. We had a 94' L9000. It had a L10, and I believe a 8LL trans. That was a good truck. We used the belly blade for plowing and grading.Only down fall was the mouldboard was really short and that didn't lend itself to rolling the shoulders back.


----------



## granitefan713

I've been after this truck for quite some time now, a new PennDOT Western Star 4800 line painting shadow truck. Looks pretty sharp IMO.


----------



## melldog55

Uncle Herb;1636789 said:


> I know we have some Ford fans out there. This one is for you. Recently auctioned and can now be purchased at Brookside Equipment for 17,500.


I would buy it with my dad but it is just to hard to find parts for Fords. We have a couple now and our 76 is nearly impossible to find parts for. So were instead buying a 99 mack. One of the nicest trucks ive seen thats a Ford Love them, if it wasnt for the parts haggle I would get it without a doubt, Sweet rig!


----------



## DareDog

in there gravel pit / green waste dump


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

lots of plows and blowers getting sun in Tahoe.


----------



## Big Dog D

Nice Mack for sale.......................

Here is a link to it on the Truckpaper http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4171869


----------



## LunchBox

I feel like a total loser. I was in Syracuse two weeks ago and down the street from my hotel was the DOT yard on South Bay rd by the airport. There was an Oshkosh WT Series Blower in there, and I was too chicken to go in and take a pictures of it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

LunchBox;1637365 said:


> I feel like a total loser. I was in Syracuse two weeks ago and down the street from my hotel was the DOT yard on South Bay rd by the airport. There was an Oshkosh WT Series Blower in there, and I was too chicken to go in and take a pictures of it.


Tons of good stuff in that yard. I've been in it many times and every time the guys there have been really cool. Unlike other DOT yards. Chicken!


----------



## 2004F550

Big Dog D;1637297 said:


> Nice Mack for sale.......................
> 
> Here is a link to it on the Truckpaper http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4171869


We called and spoke with the owner, cool truck and story behind it but pretty big $$ for what it is


----------



## Big Dog D

What was the background story on it?


----------



## Winter Land Man

2004F550;1637475 said:


> We called and spoke with the owner, cool truck and story behind it but pretty big $$ for what it is


It's way too expensive.


----------



## Uncle Herb

LunchBox;1637365 said:


> I feel like a total loser. I was in Syracuse two weeks ago and down the street from my hotel was the DOT yard on South Bay rd by the airport. There was an Oshkosh WT Series Blower in there, and I was too chicken to go in and take a pictures of it.


Don't worry. I've gone by that very location 100's of time and never stopped.


----------



## WestTac1

NYS*DOT International Paystar with a newer body on it....didn't know they put these bodies on the old Paystars, but maybe it was a refurbishment?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Looks like new rear tires as well, so maybe they plan on keeping that truck. Nice to see theres still some S-Series trucks out there that won't get sold anytime soon.


----------



## alcoc420

By chance I found the attached street view photo on Google,Maps yesterday. I don't know when it was taken. Town of Amherst Highway Dept, NY, northbound on Transit Rd.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Neat catch. You never know what google streetview will show.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Why is the Everest logo faded out on the truck's dump body?


----------



## Autocar19003

That is the Valley Fab logo.
They are the Everest up-fitter about 20 miles south of Buffalo.

http://vfabe.com/


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;1637704 said:


> Why is the Everest logo faded out on the truck's dump body?


I'm pretty sure it's due to copyrighting. Truck logos and all are blocked out on google earth.


----------



## Big Dog D

Autocar19003;1637711 said:


> That is the Valley Fab logo.
> They are the Everest up-fitter about 20 miles south of Buffalo.
> 
> http://vfabe.com/


WH Rose use to have the same, or VERY similar logo till they got bought out by HP Fairfield.


----------



## lakeeffect

*Nysdot*

Brand new NYSDOT Kodiak blower


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Boss

NJDOT Wing - not offen seen


----------



## granitefan713

Those of you who went to the Macungie show probably saw the PennDOT trucks on the line in plant, but check out their new tri-axles...three on this order....I want one!!!


----------



## oshkosh619

WestTac1;1637543 said:


> NYS*DOT International Paystar with a newer body on it....didn't know they put these bodies on the old Paystars, but maybe it was a refurbishment?


FYI, that's not a Paystar, it's a S2500 series.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1637915 said:


> NJDOT Wing - not offen seen


Not a bad looking Top Kick. I wish Maine DOT still had some Top Kicks. I hate these new Internationals they are getting.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Those PennDOT Granites are looooooooonnnngggg!!! What's all that contraption behind the gas tank?


----------



## IC-Smoke

We had a water leak at the end of our driveway. So I grabbed a couple photos, not the best.


----------



## Flipper

I think they need more cones.


----------



## alcoc420

Here are 3 vintage snow removal machines owned by the Town of Smithtown, NY. The black and white photo has a 1958 FWD K with a Klauer Snogo behind a 1960 Galion 160. I think the photo was taken by my boss (before I worked with him) in 1977 for a grant application. The color one was taken in 1983. It is of a 1981 Clark 501S taken behind Town Hall. Somebody posted a Grumman Tomcat "Anytime, Baby" decal on the front of the cab.


----------



## DareDog

Dump truck vs a van


----------



## Uncle Herb

I heard about this one. A total of 9 people involved.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Did it roll?


----------



## DareDog

yes van ran a stop sign DOT truck tried to avoid it but hit the van 9 people hurt 3 DOT employees and 6 people in the van.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1638731 said:


>


Why do they leave the head gear on in the Summer?


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1638769 said:


> Why do they leave the head gear on in the Summer?


it snows here too in the summer


----------



## DareDog

mercer_me;1638769 said:


> Why do they leave the head gear on in the Summer?


idk they want them on i think. plus they use frame in the summer they hook basket to it to told signs and cones.


----------



## Len90

Plow Boss;1637915 said:


> NJDOT Wing - not offen seen


There are not that many single axle wings in NJ. The top kick is starting to become rare as more and more Internationals come into the fleet.



Plow Chaser;1637981 said:


> Those PennDOT Granites are looooooooonnnngggg!!! What's all that contraption behind the gas tank?


Looks like a wetting system for the salt. If you look at this picture I took of a new NJ DOT truck last year the stuff looks similar.


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1638803 said:


> There are not that many single axle wings in NJ. The top kick is starting to become rare as more and more Internationals come into the fleet.


Maine DOT doesn't have any Top Kicks left. They are buy all Internationals now.


----------



## alcoc420

Here is another oldie for anyone interested. A 1958 FWD Model K with a Klauer Snogo owned by the Smithtown (NY) highway department. Photo 1978.


----------



## Lazer Man

granitefan713;1637921 said:


> Those of you who went to the Macungie show probably saw the PennDOT trucks on the line in plant, but check out their new tri-axles...three on this order....I want one!!!


PennDot going back to Mack again great move wesport

Bob


----------



## Plow Boss

New western star


----------



## Brocky

Being from the old school of having a wingman, I am finding your pictures of the driver operated controls very interesting from the SAFTEY stand point. All fire trucks must have an automatic transmission and a second crew member to operate the radios ETC so that the driver can "keep both hands on the wheel", Almost all states have laws against texting and other driver distractions, and A lot of commercial vehicles have a lock out on electronic communications so the can only be used when the vehicle is stopped.

BUT the plow / sander operator is required to operate all of these controls while at the same time keeping his truck under control in adverse conditions and slippery roads?????

After 50 years of having SAFTEY taught to me driving a commercial vehicle, this practice does NOT make any sense to me. Does the cost of a wingman pay for the cost of one life saved?? OR even the wrecker and repair bills for a rollover??

Brocky


----------



## xgiovannix12

I prefer controlling the truck my self.


----------



## Big Dog D

A couple of thoughts.........

Far more plow trucks on the road at any given time than fire trucks so therefore a exponentially larger financial impact.

Plow trucks tend to operate when traffic levels are at less than normal levels.

Plow trucks usually aren't operating at the speeds that a firetruck is while enroute to a call. 

Plow guys are just that much more talented.


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=1958&itemId=11325

Town of Italy in Naples, NY!! Who would have known?


----------



## LunchBox

Brocky;1639801 said:


> Being from the old school of having a wingman, I am finding your pictures of the driver operated controls very interesting from the SAFTEY stand point. All fire trucks must have an automatic transmission and a second crew member to operate the radios ETC so that the driver can "keep both hands on the wheel", Almost all states have laws against texting and other driver distractions, and A lot of commercial vehicles have a lock out on electronic communications so the can only be used when the vehicle is stopped.
> 
> BUT the plow / sander operator is required to operate all of these controls while at the same time keeping his truck under control in adverse conditions and slippery roads?????
> 
> After 50 years of having SAFTEY taught to me driving a commercial vehicle, this practice does NOT make any sense to me. Does the cost of a wingman pay for the cost of one life saved?? OR even the wrecker and repair bills for a rollover??
> 
> Brocky


I learned how to run a wing solo so I wouldn't know what it's like to have a wing man. I do however like the alone time away from stress of running the family repair shop.


----------



## Dennis 57

lunchbox; I like the alone time in the middle of a northeastern snow storm, what fun it is to be by your self. How long have you been operating a wing plow, I have only one season under my belt and the wing is still straight and I love using it . I found that I am more on guard of hazard's on the roads


----------



## mercer_me

I have one season under my belt plowing roads and I run my wing solo. I honestly don't see the need for a wing man.


----------



## BlacksmithKg

To tell you guys honestly.... Form 1999 untill 2005 I ran with a wingman, and never had a problem..... Since 2005, untill nowI've run solo...... never had a problem.... We have 11' one way mains, and 12' wings..... Most guys prefer not having a wingman.... No annoying snoring  to have to dround out with the radio


----------



## sparksrides

Its gotta be better plowing on the road vs plowing lots i would imagine, no backing up every pass or buildings to move the snow away from. I used to do this lot by me and it was right off the beginning of PA rt 476 (the blue rt) and all storm i would watch the triaxle's get off (476) jake down the hill and turn into my lot. the guys were nice enough to drop the blade as they pulled into my lot, gave me a nice pass as they went through and even shake a little salt for me as they turned around and got back onto the highway. I'm sure it has its down fall (traffic during a storm is the worst and you have to watch for them pesky bridge's and over passes with the bed up) lol


----------



## Winter Land Man

I don't recall any accidents around here involving a wing plow. Most towns around here have 10 foot patrol wings which are easier to operate than a benching wing. HP Fairfield loves putting them on the new Internationals. They use them to widen the plowing path around here. If they need to do some serious benching, they'll use the grader with it's 14 foot benching wing. Can't have a wing man in that. Our town has six big trucks, and only one has a benching wing... an 11 foot Viking-Cives. The rest are Everest patrol wings, and one Tenco patrol wing. As it is, when we get a snow storm, other department employees help out using 1-tons, the sidewalk tractor, and the loaders. With budget cuts and eliminating different positions, there's no way they'll be able to have wing men.


----------



## mercer_me

A couple of the wheelers at work. I drive the Sterling quite a bit in the Summer.

2000 Sterling 


Volvo


----------



## NFDDJS

Brocky;1639801 said:


> Being from the old school of having a wingman, I am finding your pictures of the driver operated controls very interesting from the SAFTEY stand point. All fire trucks must have an automatic transmission and a second crew member to operate the radios ETC so that the driver can "keep both hands on the wheel", Almost all states have laws against texting and other driver distractions, and A lot of commercial vehicles have a lock out on electronic communications so the can only be used when the vehicle is stopped.
> 
> BUT the plow / sander operator is required to operate all of these controls while at the same time keeping his truck under control in adverse conditions and slippery roads?????
> 
> After 50 years of having SAFTEY taught to me driving a commercial vehicle, this practice does NOT make any sense to me. Does the cost of a wingman pay for the cost of one life saved?? OR even the wrecker and repair bills for a rollover??
> 
> Brocky


I dont know where you are from but I have been a firefighter for over 10 years and I know for a fact that all fire trucks done have to have an automatic or must have a second crew member. Most fire trucks have automatics in them because of many reasons but you can still order some in stick shift but it is rare. You save room in the can with an automatic, faster take off, much faster to train new driver, work better for setting ups with pumps, not as many mechanical problems, and the list goes on. Also the second person in the truck in the passenger side seat is called the officer. They run the crew of the truck and take command on scene. Most officers only run the radio and talking on it while driving to a call is next to none most times. Many departments have a truck responding with one person on them. In my area we are 90% full time and we even run trucks with just a driver, all the ladder and tower trucks run with just a driver Engines with 3 and same with the rescues. Next you talk about a Wingman, in the state of NH we never have used them. I cant think of one person that has died that a wing man would have saved. Also when somebody rolls a truck it is because they or somebody else messed up. Safty comes first and that means taking your time and not being in a rush. Being in a rush is when these guys get in trouble.


----------



## Nick417

we are going to need some more snow this year if we are expecting see these often. The PennDOT new plows look great.


----------



## Nick417

lakeeffect;215952 said:


> How would you like to see this in your rearview mirror


That plow is huge - very nice design - should be interesting to see on the roads.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Didn't have time to get pics but I saw some new MassDOT Freightliners today. Still had the blades on, so they must have just been outfitted.


----------



## Big Dog D

Does anyone know what make plow this is? Also going off of the paint scheme any idea what state may have owned it?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Big Dog D;1640796 said:


> Does anyone know what make plow this is? Also going off of the paint scheme any idea what state may have owned it?


It's a NY thruway Viking plow.


----------



## DareDog

I was going to guess NY

like this one?



Bones357;1211501 said:


>


----------



## Big Dog D

Plow Chaser;1640820 said:


> It's a NY thruway Viking plow.


Thanks.

I thought it looked like a Viking moldboard but the trip springs and the funny looking spring in the center threw me off. It doesn't look like anything they currently offer that I could find.


----------



## DareDog

I Finally got to meet Bertha this weekend


----------



## Winter Land Man

Unity, New Hampshire. They still like the full benching wings which aren't as popular nowadays. Notice it's a new-er International 7400. HP Fairfield still does these set-up's with American and Everest wing systems... a special order.


----------



## CityGuy

Brocky;1639801 said:


> Being from the old school of having a wingman, I am finding your pictures of the driver operated controls very interesting from the SAFTEY stand point. All fire trucks must have an automatic transmission and a second crew member to operate the radios ETC so that the driver can "keep both hands on the wheel", Almost all states have laws against texting and other driver distractions, and A lot of commercial vehicles have a lock out on electronic communications so the can only be used when the vehicle is stopped.
> 
> BUT the plow / sander operator is required to operate all of these controls while at the same time keeping his truck under control in adverse conditions and slippery roads?????
> 
> After 50 years of having SAFTEY taught to me driving a commercial vehicle, this practice does NOT make any sense to me. Does the cost of a wingman pay for the cost of one life saved?? OR even the wrecker and repair bills for a rollover??
> 
> Brocky


In todays trucks most of it is electronic. In mine all the iron comes up when reversing and for the most part once its down it stays down. The sander on off is on the box control stick and is a button/off. It really is not as hard as it looks.


----------



## Big Dog D

Winter Land Man;1642407 said:


> Unity, New Hampshire. They still like the full benching wings which aren't as popular nowadays. Notice it's a new-er International 7400. HP Fairfield still does these set-up's with American and Everest wing systems... a special order.


The framework on that 7400 looks like it is some vintage iron that was transplanted onto that truck from another donor.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## LunchBox

I'm sorry but any wing besides a benching wing isn't manly.


----------



## lakeeffect

*Western Star*

Town of Adams NY new Western Star


----------



## lakeeffect

Couple more


----------



## DareDog




----------



## xgiovannix12

lakeeffect;1643579 said:


> Town of Adams NY new Western Star


I want those nighthawks


----------



## mercer_me

lakeeffect;1643579 said:


> Town of Adams NY new Western Star


I'm extremely jelius, That thing makes my Volvo look like a POS.


----------



## Big Dog D

DareDog;1643600 said:


>


DD,

What's the fine for driving while taking pics in a construction/work zone?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Big Dog D;1643715 said:


> DD,
> 
> What's the fine for driving while taking pics in a construction/work zone?


Its called multitasking I mean distracted driving :laughing:


----------



## snow

Found this at the Mack Customer Service Center in Allentown,PA back in June


----------



## snow

Ex Greenburgh,NY truck


----------



## crazy88

Rocky Mountain National Park 
Freightliner snow plow.

This unfortunately replaced an Oshkosh P-Series, and I know there are two 2009+ Internationals that also plow the park in addition to heavy equipment.









What it replaced.


----------



## snow

I've been slacking on this thread...can't remember if i posted these??


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1645330 said:


> I've been slacking on this thread...can't remember if i posted these??


I believe you did post these before but, it's always nice seeing them again.


----------



## alcoc420

*Ih s2500 ny25a*

This is unusual. It is a private truck plowing a State highway in on a section the Town plows. Not sure why he was there. NY25A, Kings Park, NY. c2001. It was an IH S-2500 in green. A classic. I wish I was faster with the camera.


----------



## alcoc420

*Syracuse DPW 1978*

The back of a couple of Austin-Western graders owned by Syracuse DPW. Photo c 1978 or 79.


----------



## snow

This town of Belmont,MA truck was at Burlington Truck Day


----------



## Big Dog D

Was that sander stainless steel painted black or was it panted cold rolled steel?


----------



## snow

Big Dog D;1646564 said:


> Was that sander stainless steel painted black or was it panted cold rolled steel?


Not sure, the town employee with the truck had his hands full with renegade kids. Didn't ask him


----------



## snow

Town of Burlington's new Trackless


----------



## cat320

snow;1646669 said:


> Town of Burlington's new Trackless


Hey I didn't know you where there you should of emailed me I was there too. they had some nice stuff there this year. funny I was talking to that guy with the international on how many they had left of them


----------



## snow

Town of Watertown and MassDOT


----------



## Big Dog D

That will probably be the last time that MA Hwy truck looks like that. It will be ready for a scrap yard in about 3 years tops.


----------



## granitefan713

Great photos guys! Here are two I shot last week.

A new T470 at the local KW dealer.









One of several new GU432's (Granite MHD's) for the City of Wilkes-Barre, with Buyers Snow-Dogg plow setups.


----------



## snow

My friend took these pictures at a truck show in Ballston Spa,NY this weekend. From what I understand the Walters is a 1971 with a 28' plow and served at an airforce base


----------



## crazy88

Here is a CDOT (Colorado) S-Series. Can someone explain what this slide in dump box is used for? I have been seeing these used a lot by CDOT in flood damaged areas.


----------



## Big Dog D

MAybe for hauling large rock and stone? Looks like an insert so that an old oil tank takes the beating rather than the actual dumpbody. That's my best guess.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Pretty neat old blower up for sale*

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=2107&itemId=13240#

It looks to me like this may have been an old NYS DOT truck due to the paint on the inside of the cab.


----------



## lfc387

Autocar19003;1648956 said:


> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=2107&itemId=13240#
> 
> It looks to me like this may have been an old NYS DOT truck due to the paint on the inside of the cab.


Nope, It would have been Dark Blue. Yellow didn't start until 1978.


----------



## Plow Chaser

If only I still lived in NY!!

http://auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=1877&itemId=13790


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1650104 said:


> If only I still lived in NY!!
> 
> http://auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=1877&itemId=13790


Nice looking Walter but, the Detroit and Allison Combo doesn't do much for me.


----------



## alpine779

Oh I'd love to have that ol Detroit screamin pushin snow, I definitely have a soft spot for those ol detroits and walters. That one is really clean too.


----------



## crazy88

Alright, here it is, first active snow plowing picture of the 2013/14 plow season. I took this photo on I-70 just East of the Eisenhower Tunnel on October 4th, 2013. Excuse the awful quality of the pic!!

Colorado Department of Transportation


----------



## MajorDave

Plow Chaser;1650104 said:


> If only I still lived in NY!!
> 
> http://auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=1877&itemId=13790


What would you do with that beast Ryan?


----------



## BillyRgn

*CT DOT new setup*

i was out in hamden/north haven today and saw a new truck over at the state street garage, i swung in quick and got some shots with my iPhone, i didn't have much time and i didn't see anyone to ask so the quality isn't great but this is a new style truck for the state. The first shot if you look straight down in the middle there appears to be a setup for the 10 wheeler they got a year or two ago, it has the expressway style plow and a single wing. The truck is a international with a stainless body (normal square shape) and the tailgate also swung out barn door style because this batch of trucks came with large Henderson pre-treatment tanks. The second shot is a picture of the majority of the plows they have at the garage, all viking. The next two shots are of the new truck, new style for ct. it is a freightliner with a single wing setup judging by the head gear i did not see the plows for it. the body is a proline II, it differs from the other ct trucks (double wing 10 wheelers and a small number of single wing trucks) that have the proline II are all stainless body's. This new truck is painted, not sure what type of steel it is. the final shot (quality isn't to good) on the right is the plow set up for the double wing ten wheeler with the proline II stainless body. All the plows come off together like a minute mount setup. On the left is the rear of the other new style trucks ct is buying, they are internationals with Monroe multi season body's they have liquid tanks between the cab and body. i am told the bodys are stainless and are painted however i haven't been able to confirm it is stainless under the paint. For those of you that don't know ct has sure been adding alot of larger/wing trucks to there fleet. this garage alone used to have only one wing truck that i know of. unless trucks have been disposed of i think this garage now has one double wing 10 wheeler, 2 single wing 10 wheelers, and 2 single wing single axle trucks for a total of 5.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

crazy88;1651710 said:


> Alright, here it is, first active snow plowing picture of the 2013/14 plow season. I took this photo on I-70 just East of the Eisenhower Tunnel on October 4th, 2013. Excuse the awful quality of the pic!!
> 
> Colorado Department of Transportation


Wow. I've been through there. I didn't realize they had snow so early or is this unusual for them?


----------



## crazy88

HEStufrthnnails;1651947 said:


> Wow. I've been through there. I didn't realize they had snow so early or is this unusual for them?


I don't think this is too out of the ordinary. Up the the high country, snow has been falling the past couple weeks. I just moved here, so it was pretty cool to see snow the first week of October.


----------



## crazy88

A picture taken by CDOT on October 4th, on Cameron Pass between Fort Collins and Walden Colorado


----------



## Kwagman

Mt. Pleasant DPW


----------



## Kwagman

A few shots from flickr:


IDOT Snow Plow by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


MTA Snow Plow by Quickdriver27, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Morristown Municipal Airport. Photos common shared from flickr.


IMG_1493 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


IMG_1473 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


IMG_1452 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


IMG_1444 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

IMG_1431 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


IMG_1406 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


IMG_1376 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


IMG_1381 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

IMG_1358 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


Oshkosh MPT by jetpics2000, on Flickr


Ops 10 by jetpics2000, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

DSC_0095 by MoDOT SE, on Flickr


Preparing Trucks to Treat the Roads3 by MoDOT SE, on Flickr


TowPlow by MoDOT SE, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Rocky Mountain Metropolitan Airport


Western Star snow plow #17 by skyhawkpc, on Flickr


Western Star snow plow #16 by skyhawkpc, on Flickr


Western Star snow plow #17 by skyhawkpc, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Kirtland Kenworth Snow Plow by Jamo1454, on Flickr


Untitled by Jamo1454, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Snow Plows by thoth1618, on Flickr


Snow Storm Nemo - Brooklyn, NY by Diacritical, on Flickr


_MG_0779 - Version 2 by ultraclay!, on Flickr


Plough by blech , on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Photos by the DSNY


Preparing Equipment for Snow by New York City Department of Sanitation, on Flickr


Snow Removal in Staten Island by New York City Department of Sanitation, on Flickr


Snow Clearing During Major Snowfall by New York City Department of Sanitation, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Plowing Snow on Brooklyn Roadway by New York City Department of Sanitation, on Flickr


Tandem Snow Clearing on Major Roadway by New York City Department of Sanitation, on Flickr


Salt Spreading in Queens by New York City Department of Sanitation, on Flickr


Salt Spreading in Manhattan by New York City Department of Sanitation, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Washington State DOT Pics on flickr....


SR 20 Jan. 29 Snow Slide by WSDOT, on Flickr


WSDOT Snow Plow by WSDOT, on Flickr


SR 20 Jan. 29 Snow Slide by WSDOT, on Flickr


Clearing snow from controlled avalanche by WSDOT, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

SR 20 Eastside Snow Blowers by WSDOT, on Flickr


Plows clear Snoqualmie Pass by WSDOT, on Flickr


SR 504 - Dusting the Bridge by WSDOT, on Flickr


US 2 - Eastern Washington by WSDOT, on Flickr


----------



## alpine779

Nice shots, thanks for posting!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Good stuff! I'm always looking for more Flickr users to follow.

A recent dealer find of mine.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice shots guys


----------



## DareDog

Oneida County

Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kodiak blowers in the Sierras


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Workstar in action.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Mack in action.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT Mack.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

One last PennDOT Mack'


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1652375 said:


> A recent dealer find of mine.


That is a sweet set up. I would love to plow with a Western Star.


----------



## crazy88

Utah DOT








..From their flickr page, taken last year I believe.


----------



## WestTac1

The New York State Thruway Authority is starting to gear up for winter '13-'14....

From Larchmont (I-95) Maintainance


----------



## crazy88

As some of you may know Colorado got hit hard by flooding. Here are some pictures of Colorado DOT working the flood zones.


































All images found on the CDOT flickr page


----------



## mercer_me

Looks like Colorado DOT runs quite a few older trucks.


----------



## LunchBox

alpine779;1650198 said:


> Oh I'd love to have that ol Detroit screamin pushin snow, I definitely have a soft spot for those ol detroits and walters. That one is really clean too.


I can't imagine a Detroit, considering I thought the Cummins in the Hulk was loud lol


----------



## alpine779

LunchBox;1654111 said:


> I can't imagine a Detroit, considering I thought the Cummins in the Hulk was loud lol


To each their own I guess but I loved runnin the gears in the older detroits. Liked to hear em sing. But, definitely like the power in the newer technology!


----------



## snow

I don't think I posted these before. Some old Connecticut DOT pix a friend sent me


----------



## alcoc420

*An Oldie*

Here is an Adams 512 grader by the railroad tracks in Smithtown (NY) on its way to plow a county (Suffolk County) road in 1981. I think it was a 1951 model.


----------



## snow

A few photos of some Mass subcontractors truck a friend took. The orange Ford hybrid in the first photo is a unique truck, it's a separate story in itself


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1654831 said:


> A few photos of some Mass subcontractors truck a friend took. The orange Ford hybrid in the first photo is a unique truck, it's a separate story in itself


Does Massachusetts really let anybody plow for them?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Some Caltrans rigs. New Towplow too!


----------



## DareDog

snow;1654831 said:


> A The orange Ford hybrid in the first photo is a unique truck, it's a separate story in itself


lets hear that story! any more pics of it???


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1654861 said:


> lets hear that story! any more pics of it???


+1 I'm interested to hear as well

Here are some Niagara Falls Plow Trucks from over the summer


----------



## LunchBox

alpine779;1654138 said:


> To each their own I guess but I loved runnin the gears in the older detroits. Liked to hear em sing. But, definitely like the power in the newer technology!


Well I put a bid in anyway lol.


----------



## LunchBox

snow;1654831 said:


> A few photos of some Mass subcontractors truck a friend took. The orange Ford hybrid in the first photo is a unique truck, it's a separate story in itself


What area are these trucks from?

Mercer- they have really cracked down. Most trucks have wings on them now, but they still use the smaller trucks for the on and off ramps during the storm.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1654855 said:


> Some Caltrans rigs. New Towplow too!


Is there a reason for the head boards mounted to the frame and not on the body? The only time I have scene that is on a front dump.



LunchBox;1654888 said:


> Mercer- they have really cracked down. Most trucks have wings on them now, but they still use the smaller trucks for the on and off ramps during the storm.


I can't imagine plowing with out a wing. It just seams really in-officiant to. Small truck to work well for on and off ramps, Maine DOT uses pickups sometimes to plow on and off ramps.


----------



## snow

mercer_me;1654853 said:


> Does Massachusetts really let anybody plow for them?


It definitely seems as though they have the most diverse sub-contractor trucks around. I've seen garbage trucks, septic pumper trucks, cabovers etc hired on for the state


----------



## snow

DareDog;1654861 said:


> lets hear that story! any more pics of it???


I'm awaiting more photos from the owner, i'll start a separate thread with the info and pix. BTW the truck also has a wing on it now!


----------



## Kwagman

from flickr:


0113_LOC_route6snow5291 by newspaper_guy Mike Orazzi, on Flickr


1214_BRI_A_snow_9425.jpg by newspaper_guy Mike Orazzi, on Flickr


0113_LOC_plymouthsnow5315 by newspaper_guy Mike Orazzi, on Flickr


Snow Day 2 by MattZwilling, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

snow plough by Dibbs_98, on Flickr


plow by Homemade, on Flickr


VTrans by 13 Speed, on Flickr


Waiting Plow by Ben DeFlorio, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

VTrans by trainman308, on Flickr


2011-01-21_Snow Plow by Mark Burr, on Flickr


Serious snow needs a serious plough! by Ian Gethings, on Flickr


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Kwagman;1655074 said:


> VTrans by trainman308, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2011-01-21_Snow Plow by Mark Burr, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Serious snow needs a serious plough! by Ian Gethings, on Flickr


No doubt! That's a serious snow mover.


----------



## mercer_me

Old Maine DOT John Deere 670B grader. As far as I know Maine DOT no longer has any 670B's.


----------



## 2009deerejohn

*City of Saco FWD*

I've been poking away at this thread for a while now but I finally started from page 1 and checked out all the town rigs right through page 520(My wife thinks I have a problem).I'm sure a lot of you guys have probably checked out Ryan Padrone's or Mark B Simiele's pictures on Hank's Truck Pictures before, well I stumbled across this pic of Saco Maine's pale blue FWD in amongst Marks pic's a while back and exchanged a good email about this truck with him as I share a little history with it despite the fact she's got a good 10 years on me age wise so I am borrowing this image from Mark B. Simiele and all the credit for the photo belongs to him as I do not have a digital picture of my own, though I took a lot of pic's of this truck when I was a kid. Saco had two FWD's actually, this one pictured was a diesel, the other was older and gas powered. My father was still in high school during the blizzard of '78 and she was fairly new then, Dad said there was a drift that stretched from the eve's on his parents house all the way across the street and from what he said that FWD with both wings and a V took a good part of the day getting trough that and to the end of the side street they lived on. I grew up a mile down the road Saco's public works garage and began plow chasing young, lol, I'd sneak out of my room at night when it snowed to watch her go by, I could always tell it was the FWD and not one of the RD or DM Mack's they had because it was the only one you could hear the engine over the sound of the plows scrapping pavement I'd break out my camera in the summer when they'd take the end plate off the tailgate spreader and add gravel the shoulders with it. Just before I graduated HS This FWD and her sister went up for auction and my dad's close friend bought both trucks for his plowing biz. He canablized the right wing and mounts of the gasser because the only thing holding that truck together was the blue paint and he put it on the a$$ end of his Clark 45C loader(I need to get some digital pic's of that, worked pretty slick). The pictured truck however he did use to plow and sand for a time with and he still had it the last time I was over about 4 years ago. Anyway, enough with my ramblings down memory lane, one day maybe I'll buy an old FWD or Oshkosh and restore it, sounds way more fun then a GTO or Nova to me


----------



## crazy88

a beautiful Caterpillar 140M AWD Grader owned by Larimer County Road & Bridge.
Fort Collins, CO


----------



## DareDog

This was rolling down Route 20 in Morrisville Tuesday night

.


----------



## xgiovannix12

DareDog;1656065 said:


> This was rolling down Route 20 in Morrisville Tuesday night
> 
> .


Fresh truck


----------



## MajorDave

Are you in Morrisville? - that looks like it is right across from THE FORT - heard that place closed down! It was a cool gem...too bad. I used to run a hockey camp at the College there for years. Bet you get "just a bit" of snow up there!


----------



## DareDog

MajorDave;1656180 said:


> Are you in Morrisville? - that looks like it is right across from THE FORT - heard that place closed down! It was a cool gem...too bad. I used to run a hockey camp at the College there for years. Bet you get "just a bit" of snow up there!


I go to school there, i live 20 mins away. Fort is still open. we get some snow but then we get warm up and lose it all.


----------



## WestTac1

SOME of the older Greenburgh (NY) Highway Department's Macks get ready for Winter '13-'14


----------



## snow

WestTac1;1656295 said:


> SOME of the older Greenburgh (NY) Highway Department's Macks get ready for Winter '13-'14


Nice catch. Definitely one of the most unique DPW fleets in the area


----------



## lakeeffect

*Oswego Cty NY*

First plow of the season in Oswego County NY


----------



## Uncle Herb

One of the Macks (out of two) that DareDog spotted.


----------



## snow

Rolling road shot of a retro-fitted CT DOT Freightliner with a liquid tank


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1656693 said:


> Rolling road shot of a retro-fitted CT DOT Freightliner with a liquid tank


That's a new one, glad to see the repurposing of trucks


----------



## Uncle Herb

Vulvo VHD Town of Scriba


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1656732 said:


> Vulvo VHD Town of Scriba


I'm cringing at the latest in snow removal trucks, or shall I say over the road trucks with plows on them.


----------



## fireside

Ct dot has reworked a bunch of trucks. They have liquid tanks and sanders mounted right to the chassis. on another note the ct dot has 87 new trucks on order. They will be far different than the past trucks. they are going back to steel all season body's no more stainless steel. Not all trucks will have a prewet system and most trucks will also have a gutter wing. I even saw a belly blade on 3 trucks at the upfitters shop


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1656779 said:


> I'm cringing at the latest in snow removal trucks, or shall I say over the road trucks with plows on them.


When I worked for Maine DOT in the winter I drove a Volvo wheeler. It was a pretty good truck and it had good power. The only thing I really didn't like about it was the wide front tires because they made it hard to turn in the snow.


----------



## BillyRgn

fireside;1656797 said:


> Ct dot has reworked a bunch of trucks. They have liquid tanks and sanders mounted right to the chassis. on another note the ct dot has 87 new trucks on order. They will be far different than the past trucks. they are going back to steel all season body's no more stainless steel. Not all trucks will have a prewet system and most trucks will also have a gutter wing. I even saw a belly blade on 3 trucks at the upfitters shop


Thanks for the info, get some pictures if you can!! I posted about a week or so ago of one of the new freightliner tandem trucks with a steel proline ii body and right hand wing sharp looking truck


----------



## Ford-101

*46 snogo*

Here is my baby at work.. being stated up after sitting for 2 months.. 



 and town of gerry oshkosh in there cold storage barn.. ill try to get a pic of it all dress up in a few months


----------



## Uncle Herb

Sweet ride. Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

Not sure if I mentioned it or not, I got done working for Maine DOT. But, since I will be getting laid off from my new job I'm going to be plowing town roads this Winter. As far as I know I'm going to be driving a 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler with a dust pan, wing, and hopper spreader. I'm really looking to finally getting to plow on a Ford, I have always wanted to. I'll put pictures on hear as soon as I can.


----------



## dzlbudman

What happened with you and Maine DOT?


----------



## mercer_me

dzlbudman;1657006 said:


> What happened with you and Maine DOT?


I'm now working for a company that pays over twice as much and offers a fair amount of overtime. Plus, since I was pretty much the low man on the totem pole I had to flag a lot during the summer and that was just plain miserable. I'm running a front end loader at my new job.


----------



## Vermontster

2009deerejohn:
Thanks for the story on the Saco FWDs. That is a good shot of what unmolested Frink plow frames of that era should look like. Actually they changed very little from 1939 up until they got rid of the big wing crane that sticks out. If you get any more info. or pics of the truck as it is now, we would like to see it. Mike


----------



## snow

a few mass highway subs


----------



## snow

a few random finds of Mass sub contractors


----------



## alcoc420

Here is an Oshkosh I passed on Route 23 south of Claverack, NY on Thursday. It wasn't there today.


----------



## 2009deerejohn

No problem, I've been meaning to go down and take some more pic's of her but I will, or at least find out what happened to her, she still "lives" in Saco just ten minutes away from her former shop


----------



## snow

old picture I purchased, possibly taken in mass?


----------



## Big Dog D

snow;1657280 said:


> a few mass highway subs


Surprised they are running mid mount wings. Didn't think MA HWY took them at all, and know that they won't use them for clean-up or post storm work.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Almost 18" in some parts of the Sierras on Monday and Tuesday. Camera in hand as always!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Look at that snow. Beautiful.


----------



## granitefan713

Great pics guys!!!

Here's a PA Turnpike Mack GU713 with a Towplow.


----------



## Winter Land Man

snow;1658411 said:


> old picture I purchased, possibly taken in mass?


That's a good photo!


----------



## snow

a few more purchased photos


----------



## cat320

snow;1659853 said:


> a few more purchased photos


The pic with the 70's international was taken down on mystic ave in Medford looks like a mass state truck.


----------



## Kwagman

CDOT Plow in Aspen (seen from an online CDOT traffic cam)


----------



## Kwagman

Rye, NY DPW from a few winters ago


----------



## Greyn644

*2014 Western Star*

Our new 4700 western star with 475 horse detroit. 11ft stainless henderson plows, 13 ft air flow V body spreader and 13 ft galion dump box. we just finished mounting the sander today.. i will have more pics to come


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1660278 said:


> Our new 4700 western star with 475 horse detroit. 11ft stainless henderson plows, 13 ft air flow V body spreader and 13 ft galion dump box. we just finished mounting the sander today.. i will have more pics to come


That's a really sharp looking Western Star. I really like the idea of taking the dump budy off and putting the spreader on. It's a lot easier to clean that way.


----------



## BillyRgn

Question for you, how long does it take to remove the dump body and mount the sander to the frame, do you mount the dump body a special way to take it on and off easier.


----------



## Greyn644

The way we do it works really well,with 2 guys working together you can have the box off a truck in 45 min and the sander set on the frame, bolted on, hoses and lights hooked up in about an 1-1/2 hours. We dont really mount anything different, with the box we pull the pins in the back most of them either have 6 or 8 5/8 bolts in the front by the cylinder,the hyd lines have quick couplers, air lines have quick dis connect from the tail gate trip cylinder and for the lights we use the 5 wire trailer plugs so we just un plug that and pick it off with the loader. Then the sander has brackets that slide over the frame with 6 5/8 bolts on both sides, the front id spring mounted so it allows it tho flex. the 3 hyd lines to hook up with quick couplers use the same plug you use for the dump box for the sander lights and your ready to go to work


----------



## BillyRgn

Thanks sounds like you got it down to a science


----------



## snow

W L French's newly acquired plow truck


----------



## CityGuy

*Few of the work trucks*

No iron on yet but this week will be busy putting it on.


----------



## Big Dog D

Anyone have any images that show how the sander screens mount and work on a Tenco all season body? I bought and am in the process of setting up a 2005 International 7600 that has a Tenco TCB-13 body on it. It didn't come with screens but I'd like to fab some up and am unsure how they do it with the rightside of the tub raising up the way it does.


----------



## Big Dog D

snow;1660767 said:


> W L French's newly acquired plow truck


That 1950's era plow looks funny on the front of that truck.


----------



## BillyRgn

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/bab/4167031537.html. Saw this for sale on the new haven ct craigslist looks like a nice truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Big Dog D;1660950 said:


> Anyone have any images that show how the sander screens mount and work on a Tenco all season body? I bought and am in the process of setting up a 2005 International 7600 that has a Tenco TCB-13 body on it. It didn't come with screens but I'd like to fab some up and am unsure how they do it with the rightside of the tub raising up the way it does.


I'd love to, but my underwater camera isn't working right now.


----------



## cat320

snow;1660767 said:


> W L French's newly acquired plow truck


Nice mack bryan I wonder where they found that one? looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## WestTac1

Greenburgh, NY Highway Department
Mack R 6x6 w/ AirFlo salt spreader system and AirFlo QuickSilver Plow


----------



## fredlund

WL French truck

On craigslist NH, posted 10/10



















not bad for turn around time...


----------



## fredlund

Have any of the CT guys on here caught a glimpse of any of the new Freightliner CT DOT double wingers? All the big tandem trucks are now supposed to be FL as of the last bid, I believe.


----------



## BillyRgn

I posted a shot of one a couple pages back but it was only a single wing
It was posted on 10/9/13,


----------



## Kwagman

Round Lake, NY


----------



## Kwagman

Found Abandoned in Wilton, NY


----------



## Kwagman

At Loughberry Mfg Corp (Tarco Sanders) in Saratoga Springs, NY


----------



## Winter Land Man

Kwagman;1662813 said:


> Round Lake, NY


Ohh! Got more pics of that 4900?


----------



## alcoc420

A vintage plow. A Town of Smithtown (NY) 1971 Mack DM600. I have never seen that plow before. The Macks all (I thought) had 2-way expressway plows. This one almost looks homemade. The photo is blurry because I photographed a photo in the early '80s, and did not do a good job. The original probably dates to 1972-74. The three IH R-190s in the background were gone by 1975.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## Plow Chaser

Great shots everyone!!


----------



## Stik208

A week or so ago I was going on alternate 7 towards the Northway and coming the other way was a brand new DOT Mack with an on frame stainless salter no dump body. I did not snap a pic seeing as I was driving, I just thought it was strange since the DOT has had the combo bodies now for 10 years.


----------



## Uncle Herb

alcoc420;1662900 said:


> A vintage plow. A Town of Smithtown (NY) 1971 Mack DM600. I have never seen that plow before. The Macks all (I thought) had 2-way expressway plows. This one almost looks homemade. The photo is blurry because I photographed a photo in the early '80s, and did not do a good job. The original probably dates to 1972-74. The three IH R-190s in the background were gone by 1975.


At least you were taking shots in the 80's! If only more people had, what a wonderful world this would be.


----------



## 2004F550

fredlund;1662346 said:


> Have any of the CT guys on here caught a glimpse of any of the new Freightliner CT DOT double wingers? All the big tandem trucks are now supposed to be FL as of the last bid, I believe.


My friend works out of East Granby repair garage he says that there is a new FL tandem dlb wing out of the Windsor garage on 91, bodies are now powder coat orange over stainless like the new IHs


----------



## lfc387

Stik208;1663411 said:


> A week or so ago I was going on alternate 7 towards the Northway and coming the other way was a brand new DOT Mack with an on frame stainless salter no dump body. I did not snap a pic seeing as I was driving, I just thought it was strange since the DOT has had the combo bodies now for 10 years.


It is probobally a tractor and there is a fifth wheel under the spreader.


----------



## mercer_me

Stik208;1663411 said:


> A week or so ago I was going on alternate 7 towards the Northway and coming the other way was a brand new DOT Mack with an on frame stainless salter no dump body. I did not snap a pic seeing as I was driving, I just thought it was strange since the DOT has had the combo bodies now for 10 years.





lfc387;1663507 said:


> It is probobally a tractor and there is a fifth wheel under the spreader.


Maine DOT is doing the same thing with their tractors. It's just a pain in the a$$ when you need to haul a low bed trailer, you have to take the spreader off.


----------



## alcoc420

I was on the web looking for something else, and I saw this photo. I don't recall seeing it here. Typical NYSDOT Mack.


----------



## alcoc420

Here are few more from the Times-Union website.


----------



## Flipper

There is a CT DOT double wing at the Brookfield Garage where route 7 transitions from highway to divided surface road. I maintain a property across from it but have yet to be able to get a good pic. It's always blocked. I did notice this week when I was there that they had put the wings back on it in preparation for winter. DOT had trucks out in my area last Tuesday and not far north of me they were actually salting.


----------



## Kuzanut

Anyone out on Long Island get pics of the 16 new plows that Brookfield Received?


----------



## alcoc420

Re: Brookfield. I am guessing you actually mean Brookhaven, a neighboring town of mine (Smithtown). I read an news article that they were getting them, but I have not seen anything new yet. My town is supposed to get in a few weeks four of eleven ordered in the Spring. I am told they are Freightliners off the county bid. Here are two Smithtown Parks Dept trucks they use to plow parking lots. The photos were taken yesterday and today.


----------



## Plow Boss

Nj Dot
ATTACH]129223[/ATTACH]


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Boss;1667592 said:


> Nj Dot
> ATTACH]129223[/ATTACH]


That's a pretty truck!


----------



## alldayrj

Alcoc420 let me know if theyre selling any trucks. Im looking for a single axle dump. Im in Nesconset


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT equipment inspection in Indiana County.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo from Indiana County PennDOT.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT tow plow waiting for snow


----------



## alcoc420

Alldayrj: They normally trade-in old equipment, but I will try to remember to let you know if they have an auction.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Cool shots of the Penn Dot Inspection.

International WorkStar, Freightliner M2 112V and a Volvo VHD lurking in the back. All Onondaga County DOT trucks.


----------



## fredlund

Did those NJ DOT Volvos have a right side patrol wing? Someone had said that they were going to...


----------



## Plow Boss

Yes they did


----------



## Winter Land Man

Uncle Herb;1669897 said:


> Cool shots of the Penn Dot Inspection.
> 
> International WorkStar, Freightliner M2 112V and a Volvo VHD lurking in the back. All Onondaga County DOT trucks.


Is it just me , or the hitches different from each other??!


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Looking good guys love to see all these trucks out working


----------



## mercer_me

The 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler that I'm going to be driving this Winter. It's an old Maine DOT truck painted blue and silver and the previous owner put his own plow and wing set up on and put a Down East sander in the back.


----------



## Uncle Herb

The hitch does look different but that doesn't surprise me. The past few years the county has spec'd different trucks and plows from various suppliers.

Mandatory NYSDOT Shot










Town of Sullivan Highway Department 94' Autocar


----------



## Len90

Great to see new shots appearing here for the 2013-2014 season. Nothing but rain here in NJ, but I am keeping my eyes out.

That new NJ DOT Volvo should have a patrol wing and belly blade. Overall similar set up to the International 10 wheeler I shot. The question now is what do these replace. I assume the old Volvos and International 10 wheelers in the fleet.


----------



## MajorDave

*Dept of Sanitation NYC*

Hahaha - this is awesome! My buddy who works there just sent me this!


----------



## xgiovannix12

MajorDave;1671467 said:


> Hahaha - this is awesome! My buddy who works there just sent me this!


hmm they are putting blades on sweepers now? :laughing:


----------



## Len90

xgiovannix12;1671580 said:


> hmm they are putting blades on sweepers now? :laughing:


Too funny. Doubt that will ever happen as I don't ever recall seeing a hitch on DSNY sweepers.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Len90;1671645 said:


> Too funny. Doubt that will ever happen as I don't ever recall seeing a hitch on DSNY sweepers.


same I actually had to think about it for a min tho... I lived in NYC for many years.


----------



## MajorDave

No - guys - this is a joke! See the pallet below the blade? He set it up and pulled a big joke on one of his buddies… Sorry - should have explained that - how funny would that be to see that cruising down 5th Ave!?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Lol I dont even think it would make it out of the yard.


----------



## DareDog

Oneida County


----------



## Plow Boss

Inlet NY Highway Dept


----------



## J29

City of East Providence, RI


----------



## J29

Rhode Island DOT

1614 has since been sold.


----------



## J29

Couple more RIDOT and a contractor.


----------



## J29

A variety of Mass Pike rigs.


----------



## J29

Few more from the Pike.


----------



## J29

Few NHDot.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice shots.


----------



## J29

Last few, I have so many more but it would take forever to upload. First is a Town of Seekonk, MA F450 and second is a MassHwy F450.


----------



## J29

Decided to throw a few more up from the Pike.


----------



## J29

More MassPike.


----------



## J29

Last few from the Pike.


----------



## J29

A few Rhode Island DOT


----------



## matteo30

Great pic J29, looks like you caught trucks from multiple depots


----------



## J29

First 2, City of East Providence, RI...last 3 Town of Seekonk, MA


----------



## J29

matteo30;1673491 said:


> Great pic J29, looks like you caught trucks from multiple depots


I start at Auburn and go west to the border, then turn around and come back. Rinse and repeat. I try and get a drive in once or twice a winter, these pics are from the last few winters. Best conditions are the light snowfalls...roads aren't awful, but enough to get the plows on the road. Love the Pike's fleet. Nice to see how they keep those trucks looking great every year.


----------



## melldog55

J29: absolutly unreal pictures you got...The MassPike and RIDOT are epic, keep up the good work.


----------



## BillyRgn

Mass has some serious plow rigs, some of those one ways are absolutely huge, you can tell how big they are when they look massive on a tandem Oshkosh


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome pics J29!!!


----------



## alcoc420

Thanks for the photos from Mass. Here are two not as good. First is a Town of Clarence (Western NY) Freightliner; the shutter clicked later than I wanted, but the hoist and plow are visible. I am not sure if the truck is a 4x4, but it looks like it. Second is a third Town of Smithtown (NY) Parks Dept truck not yet set up for winter. The photos were taken around Thanksgiving and December 2.


----------



## Uncle Herb

I am amazed to see a Ford L9000 still in use by a State Agency! Good stuff!


----------



## J29

Uncle Herb;1674155 said:


> I am amazed to see a Ford L9000 still in use by a State Agency! Good stuff!


They actually have quite a few still in front line use for snow removal at several depot's. I was afraid when the Pike got rolled into MassDot, that maintenance would suffer, but they keep refurbing their rigs on a regular basis. They do a nice job keeping the Ford's and Oshkosh's looking good. The Paystars that they have seem to suffer the most. I don't see as many out there the last couple of years and the one's I do look rough. If you look way back in this thread, around page 51 or 52, it shows truck 333 just after an overhaul. The truck with the left hand wing with the F150 chase vehicle I posted in this batch is that same rig out of the Chicopee yard. I have several pics of that truck still going strong.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Uncle Herb;1674155 said:


> I am amazed to see a Ford L9000 still in use by a State Agency! Good stuff!


Yeah, that's pretty neat of him to get those photos! Man, I remember when NHDOT used to have L8000's and L9000's. Gone a long time now.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Laconia, NH

http://www.city.laconia.nh.us/index.php?mact=Album,m6,default,1&m6albumid=26&m6returnid=427&page=427


----------



## Uncle Herb

alcoc420;1674043 said:


> Thanks for the photos from Mass. Here are two not as good. First is a Town of Clarence (Western NY) Freightliner; the shutter clicked later than I wanted, but the hoist and plow are visible. I am not sure if the truck is a 4x4, but it looks like it. Second is a third Town of Smithtown (NY) Parks Dept truck not yet set up for winter. The photos were taken around Thanksgiving and December 2.


I agree, looks like a 4x4 setup to me. Cut down that tree if continues to get in your way. Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## BillyRgn

Is that a rubber edge on that plow ?? Airport maybe ??


----------



## Plow Boss

BillyRgn;1676292 said:


> Is that a rubber edge on that plow ?? Airport maybe ??


It a Maryland DOT Truck


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

I knew it couldn't be PA, i pretty sure then intentionally run the steel right on the pavement to give them job security for the summer.....They absolutely destroy the roads here in the winter....and they cant even blame it on sub contractors.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I'm surprised to see rubber cutting edges on a municipal trucks. Job security in just replacing the cutting edges. Speaking of PA. I seen some nice trucks by Duncannon the other day.


----------



## Kwagman

A few shots from Flickr: (not mine, shared through common share)

PANYNJ-LGA

Port Authority Snow Plow, La Guardia Airport, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


Port Authority Snow Plow, La Guardia Airport, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Elgin Pelican by Seluryar, on Flickr


City of Akron Snow plow by Seluryar, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

First Plowing of the Season by ironmike9, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Plow Truck by VTrans - Vermont Agency of Transportation, on Flickr


Snow Plow by VTrans - Vermont Agency of Transportation, on Flickr


Snow Plow by VTrans - Vermont Agency of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

IDOT Snow Plows by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Large Marcellus NY snow plow by ironmike9, on Flickr


Marcellus Highway Dept Plow by ironmike9, on Flickr


Snow Plow on Hall Road, Brutus, NY by ironmike9, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

WesternStar Plow by ironmike9, on Flickr


Plowing Out Front by ironmike9, on Flickr


Town Plow by ironmike9, on Flickr


Town Plow Salting by ironmike9, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Missing the Mailbox by ironmike9, on Flickr


SnowPlow 14 KayleighCr by ironmike9, on Flickr


SnowPlow 14 Horizon Terr by ironmike9, on Flickr


NotMuchSnow by ironmike9, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

DSCF5492 by Drew Z, on Flickr


IDOT Snow Plow by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Plow Chaser

Video of Walter Snow Fighters from the late 1930s I just uploaded. They don't make trucks like this anymore!


----------



## xgiovannix12

nice shots and video


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Plow Chaser;1677385 said:


> Video of Walter Snow Fighters from the late 1930s I just uploaded. They don't make trucks like this anymore!


Wow what set up and where was that. Look at the amount of snow and how the truck moved it ! What kind of truck?


----------



## Plow Boss

*Clean Trucks*

Roaring Brook Twp PA


----------



## alcoc420

I was looking in my files for some photos I had of Main St, Medina, NY, and found these that my brother in law took. A heavy snow in Buffalo, Dec, 2001.


----------



## Kwagman

Third photo of ODOT deicer truck that was struck on Interstate 5 south of Azalea on Friday by OregonDOT, on Flickr


Second photo of the ODOT deicer truck that was struck on Interstate 5 south of Azalea on Friday by OregonDOT, on Flickr


ODOT deicer truck that was struck on Interstate 5 south of Azalea on Friday by OregonDOT, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Deicer in action by OregonDOT, on Flickr


Interstate 5 at milepost 162 by OregonDOT, on Flickr


Interstate 5 conditions at exit 162 by OregonDOT, on Flickr


----------



## Frosty41

Here are some pictures of a plow my father managed to keel over, started sliding and caught the edge of the bank and rolled it. Could have been much worse as you can see the hill off to the right. Truck belongs to the Town Of Newscotland in Ny


----------



## dsr

some of my pic


----------



## Dennis 57

*frosty 41*

How bad did your dad get hurt, not to bad I hope


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online -NJGSP & NJDOT


----------



## Maxrad 45

City of Yonkers, NY DPW


----------



## VolvoL60F

Got a little snow today. Caught this Lake Arrowhead Public Works Freightliner plow, and asked the driver if I could take a pic

More photos at: http://bouzakinephotography.smugmug.com/


----------



## Frosty41

Dennis 57;1678445 said:


> How bad did your dad get hurt, not to bad I hope


No sir, just shaken up. Only damage to the truck was a broken mirror... took two loaders to pick it back up. They still bust his balls about it today


----------



## Winter Land Man

Hopkinton, New Hampshire

http://www.newhampshire.com/article...4/-1/newhampshire14&template=newhampshire1408


----------



## Winter Land Man

Opps double post!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Buckfield, Maine

http://www.townofbuckfield.com/index.asp?SEC=49D52B23-15E1-4E17-9479-478C12D1A407&Type=B_BASIC


----------



## Winter Land Man

Hopkinton, New Hampshire

http://www.newhampshire.com/article/20120706/NEWHAMPSHIRE1409/120709784/-1/NEWHAMPSHIRE14


----------



## Winter Land Man

Sanbornton, NH


----------



## Winter Land Man

Canaan, New Hampshire


----------



## Winter Land Man

Claremont, NH ... this isn't all of their equipment.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Sanbornton, NH


----------



## Winter Land Man

Bow, New Hampshire


----------



## Winter Land Man

Newport, New Hampshire Highway Department photo taken today.

Year: 1994
Model: S2554
Engine: DT466
Dump Body: 10' Everest
Plow Frame & Patrol Wing System: Everest
Outfitter: M&M Equipment (West Lebanon, NH) (No Longer in business, but was once the main outfitter in New Hampshire... now it's H.P. Fairfield).
Plow: 11' Viking-Cives One-Way Plow (Replaced 11' Everest One-Way Plow)
Wing: 10' Everest (Replaced a 10' Everest, LoL!)
Spreader: 10' Fontaine (S/S) (Original)
Note: Double Frame


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1681867 said:


> Buckfield, Maine
> 
> http://www.townofbuckfield.com/index.asp?SEC=49D52B23-15E1-4E17-9479-478C12D1A407&Type=B_BASIC


If I had to guess, I'd say that's a retired Maine DOT truck.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1681927 said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say that's a retired Maine DOT truck.


Could be. Bremen had the same set-up back in the day when they actually owned one, and it was a former Maine DOT truck (S1954), with a painted steel spreader, though.


----------



## Ford-101

Chautauqua countys new 2013 T800 kenworth , Town of Hanovers new 2013 T800 single axle , and a few pics my 2011 frieghtliner


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Winter Land Man;1681868 said:


> Hopkinton, New Hampshire
> 
> http://www.newhampshire.com/article/20120706/NEWHAMPSHIRE1409/120709784/-1/NEWHAMPSHIRE14


oh my goodness. About makes me sick .


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT prepares for snow


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another photo of PennDOT preparing for snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT plow during snowfall.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Winter Land Man;1681863 said:


> Hopkinton, New Hampshire
> 
> http://www.newhampshire.com/article...4/-1/newhampshire14&template=newhampshire1408


Doo you have any more pic of Hopkington NH


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Winter Land Man;1681880 said:


> Sanbornton, NH


International sure makes a nice looking little dump in that work(?) or the terra(?) star.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Found Online today*

Nj Western Star


----------



## pinepointe

*Western MD plows*

Here is a few pics from the 2013 MD State Highway Snow Show. I put all the communication eqpt and accessory lights on the Western star and the new blower. I have a video of the blower working in a 12 - 14' drift if I can find it ill put it up also.


----------



## lakeeffect

Lorraine NY 12-13-13


----------



## lakeeffect

Anybody spotted the new NYSDOT tow plow yet? Surprised nobody has posted about it yet


----------



## xgiovannix12

small clip from today


----------



## DareDog

lakeeffect;1684772 said:


> Anybody spotted the new NYSDOT tow plow yet? Surprised nobody has posted about it yet


I was wondering when they would get one,


----------



## DareDog

I was on WSYR website on weather tab and i looked over to the right there was photos tab that had this pic.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice looking trucks there.


----------



## SnowGuy73

DareDog;1684873 said:


> I was on WSYR website on weather tab and i looked over to the right there was photos tab that had this pic.


That sucks!


----------



## Dan85

lakeeffect;1684770 said:


> Lorraine NY 12-13-13


WOW! You guys definitely got hammered! Great to see such an old classic still running this day in age!


----------



## DareDog

Dan85;1684952 said:


> WOW! You guys definitely got hammered! Great to see such an old classic still running this day in age!


72" in Redfeild from Tuesday to Friday


----------



## Dan85

DareDog;1684974 said:


> 72" in Redfeild from Tuesday to Friday


Haha..glad I'm not plowing there!


----------



## TKLAWN

There is some serious equipment in these pics.


----------



## MajorDave

lakeeffect;1684770 said:


> Lorraine NY 12-13-13


That thing is freaking cool! Evil looking - can it be stopped!? What is it and what year?


----------



## Brocky

Dave
It is a WALTER!! By the square cab a mid 60's or newer.. A drift about 10-12 foot high will slow it down.


----------



## MajorDave

Well, Walter is one bad-ass dude! Haha! Thx (Can't believe you see much snow down below Spartanburg and Greenville), but with you talking about the drifts, you must be from somewhere else?


----------



## Brocky

Born and raised outside Ithaca and went to school in Oswego. Lived in Mexico while working in Syracuse


----------



## Kwagman

Saratoga County Airport 12/15/13


091 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


089 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

More of my photos: 
Saratoga County Highway Dept. 12/15/13


081 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


083 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


106 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


105 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

067 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


066 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


062 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

017 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


019 by zamboni-man, on Flickr

Saratoga Springs DPW (NY) 12/15/13


060 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


061 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

095 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


097 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


099 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


102 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


----------



## Banksy

Sweet pics, Kwag.


----------



## snow

CT DOT heading down RT 302 in Newtown
This Ford was parked at the Stratford DOT garage. Not sure whos it is, could be Ex-PA dump body


----------



## fredlund

Great photos kwagman.

I was thinking about the difference between the equipment in southern ny and CT, and how NYS DOT runs a lot more heavy trucks and wings vs. CT. 

I looked up the lane miles of state maintained road in NYS and CT (numbers rounded for easy math, and I took off the municipal contract maintained roads in NYS)

NYS DOT: 36,000 lane miles, 1430 state trucks

CT DOT: 4100 lane miles, 625 trucks.

So NYS has roughly 25 lane miles per large snow clearing truck, while Connecticut has about 6.6 lane miles per truck.


----------



## VolvoL60F

The latest pics from yesterday/today's storm


----------



## Winter Land Man

VolvoL60F;1685662 said:


> The latest pics from yesterday/today's storm


Nice shot of the GMC... man, wish they were still making the big rigs. If you find anymore photos of the big GMC/Chevy trucks, post 'em if you can! Cheers!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Kwagman;1685376 said:


>


Always love NYSDOT trucks light specs... not too much overkill compared to most DOT's.


----------



## Plow Boss

Kwagman;1685379 said:


> 095 by zamboni-man, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 097 by zamboni-man, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 099 by zamboni-man, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 102 by zamboni-man, on Flickr


Did anyone else notice those 8ft plow markers?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Does anyone see the problem with this truck???
http://www.cnycentral.com/news/photos.aspx?id=596217#.Uq7xDtJDtFs


----------



## Winter Land Man

NHDOT
http://www.nhtmc.com/Rail_and_Transit/transit_services.html


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

For the Dodge fans..

Red Bank NJ's plows

http://www.redbankgreen.com/2013/12/much-snow.htm


----------



## Winter Land Man

NHDOT Tandem...


----------



## xgiovannix12

Winter Land Man;1686386 said:


> Does anyone see the problem with this truck???
> http://www.cnycentral.com/news/photos.aspx?id=596217#.Uq7xDtJDtFs


lol at the fisher blade.


----------



## mercer_me

The Ford got a good work out on this last storm. For an older truck it goes great. I prefer mechanical diesel engines anyways.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Claremont, New Hampshire


----------



## VolvoL60F

Winter Land Man;1686333 said:


> Nice shot of the GMC... man, wish they were still making the big rigs. If you find anymore photos of the big GMC/Chevy trucks, post 'em if you can! Cheers!


Thanks. This was the only one I was able to get, maybe more in the future!


----------



## VolvoL60F

DOT snow plows plowing streets


----------



## Uncle Herb

NYSTA


----------



## BillyRgn

mercer_me;1686424 said:


> The Ford got a good work out on this last storm. For an older truck it goes great. I prefer mechanical diesel engines anyways.


That sander is a monster


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1687009 said:


> DOT snow plows plowing streets


I have always wanted to try a loader with a quick switch and a wing. It's looks like they work wicked good in town.



BillyRgn;1687157 said:


> That sander is a monster


It is huge. I can't dump into it with the CAT 928G, I have to raise the bucket all the way to the top and shake the sand out of the bucket. If the sander was mounted directly to the frame it would be easier to load. It's an old Maine DOT truck and they used to put big subframes under the bodies so they are already taller than most bodies.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Crews prep for another round of snow coming in tonight


----------



## Winter Land Man

Check this out in Rochester, NH... a '14 Hino 338 Truck. 33,000 GVW. Never thought I'd see a Toyota with a wing plow.

http://www.payloadglobal.com/search...06"&filter[STATE_FACET][0]="New Hampshire|NH"


----------



## xgiovannix12

Exit 20 by the I88


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1686424 said:


> The Ford got a good work out on this last storm. For an older truck it goes great. I prefer mechanical diesel engines anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Nice truck you get to drive! Can't tell very well... Frink or Everest???


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1688124 said:


> Check this out in Rochester, NH... a '14 Hino 338 Truck. 33,000 GVW. Never thought I'd see a Toyota with a wing plow.
> 
> http://www.payloadglobal.com/search...06"&filter[STATE_FACET][0]="New Hampshire|NH"


That is definitely a first. I'm curious to see how the Hinos work out for plowing. I can't imagine they are going to be that great for plowing but, who knows.



Winter Land Man;1688205 said:


> Nice truck you get to drive! Can't tell very well... Frink or Everest???


The head gear and wing tower are Frink but, the plow and wing are Everest. They previous owner bought it without any plow gear and he put this setup on himself. That's also why it has such a big sander. The truck goes really good but, it could use a little more power. I really like the old Ford L series trucks. I have driven Internationals, Volvos, Sterlings, Freightliners, Western Stars and Fords and I like Fords the best.


----------



## Maxrad 45

*NYS DOT Region 8*

Region 8 Millwood Yard - Millwood, NY 







Chevy pickup from the Cortlandt, NY Sub residency.


----------



## Uncle Herb

West Virginia's Highway Department has been running Hinos for a few years now. Here is a review

http://www.truckinginfo.com/article/story/2010/12/test-drive-hino-338-dumper.aspx


----------



## Winter Land Man

Typical Ford! Just kidding!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Winter Land Man;1688665 said:


> Typical Ford! Just kidding!


I dont blame it for having the hood open. Look at whats hanging off the front. 

Im sure it can handle it good tho.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1688665 said:


> Typical Ford! Just kidding!


I like the looks of that Ford low bed truck myself.


----------



## xtreem3d

VolvoL60F;1687987 said:


> Crews prep for another round of snow coming in tonight


Can you give some details on the camera used...your pics are incredible !!!
Steve


----------



## VolvoL60F

xtreem3d;1689194 said:


> Can you give some details on the camera used...your pics are incredible !!!
> Steve


Steve, I use a Canon HFM40 for a camera. It's quite the little machine, there are so many features, and on touch screen video editing. The pictures straight from the camera are still not up to my standards though. I go through and edit each picture on my computer using a photo editor to make the photos pop with color, and quality.

Mike


----------



## Winter Land Man

xgiovannix12;1688694 said:


> I dont blame it for having the hood open. Look at whats hanging off the front.
> 
> Im sure it can handle it good tho.


Those F-550's handle them pretty well. Our town had one but it's since moved on. Replaced with a Chevy K3500 with just a Tenco & Diamond front plow set-up. Got a buddy who works in a village community, and they've got an International 4200 w/plow & wing that he drives, and three F-550's with plows & wings... he prefers the F-550 even though it's a smaller truck. They have a grader with a benching wing, but normal plowing procedures use those small trucks. The 4200 is the biggest truck they own, and it's not even 26,000 GVW.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Maxrad 45;1688490 said:


> Chevy pickup from the Cortlandt, NY Sub residency.
> View attachment 130718


Nice looking truck. :redbounce NHDOT only has Chevy's with extended cabs. I prefer single cabs.


----------



## Winter Land Man

The last Ford L8000 in the fleet.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1689723 said:


> The last Ford L8000 in the fleet.


If I worked there I would want to drive that Ford. I just really like the old Ford trucks, they have a really nice cab, they are a really rugged truck, and they are easy to work on.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1689821 said:


> If I worked there I would want to drive that Ford. I just really like the old Ford trucks, they have a really nice cab, they are a really rugged truck, and they are easy to work on.


Yup. I remember when that truck was new. Has a Champion (not Frink or Everest) plow set-up. They use the older Ford L8000 that was in service only a year or so ago as a parts truck now. That one pictured is used by the Water Dept. a lot, now, but Highway still uses it for every snow storm. It's getting replaced by an International w/Viking-Cives equipment soon. Think that'll be in a couple months.


----------



## cat320

mercer_me;1689821 said:


> If I worked there I would want to drive that Ford. I just really like the old Ford trucks, they have a really nice cab, they are a really rugged truck, and they are easy to work on.


They are nice the l 8000's the town I worked for had fleet of them nice roomy and hot cab .


----------



## Winter Land Man

cat320;1689847 said:


> They are nice the l 8000's the town I worked for had fleet of them nice roomy and hot cab .


Ford is trying to make the F-750 the new replacement for the L8000. They make the F-750 in an optional 35,000 GVW package now... but, I've yet to see a big municipal package. Still seeing Western's and Fisher's on them.


----------



## BillyRgn

Winter Land Man;1689870 said:


> Ford is trying to make the F-750 the new replacement for the L8000. They make the F-750 in an optional 35,000 GVW package now... but, I've yet to see a big municipal package. Still seeing Western's and Fisher's on them.


I don't see that catching on but then again who knows, I think they are to far out to make another run at it. For a while it seemed like every town and state dot has at least a couple fords .


----------



## alcoc420

A Town of Smithtown (NY) Freightliner on Hobson Ave, St. James, taken on Tuesday. This is from the first batch of Freightliners the town purchased. The newest batch of 11 two-axles and 2 tandems was to be delivered this month, but has been delayed to January.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1689845 said:


> Yup. I remember when that truck was new. Has a Champion (not Frink or Everest) plow set-up. They use the older Ford L8000 that was in service only a year or so ago as a parts truck now. That one pictured is used by the Water Dept. a lot, now, but Highway still uses it for every snow storm. It's getting replaced by an International w/Viking-Cives equipment soon. Think that'll be in a couple months.


All the new International Work Stars Maine DOT has bought are junk. The one they had at the shed I worked at went to Bangor three times last Summer with injector and turbo problems. I'd take and old Ford over any of of these new diesels with all this emission bull sh!t on them.



cat320;1689847 said:


> They are nice the L8000's the town I worked for had fleet of them nice roomy and hot cab .


I love the Ford cabs. Like you said they are very roomy and they have wicked good heaters. The Fords also have great visibility.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Nozzleman

cat320;1689847 said:


> They are nice the l 8000's the town I worked for had fleet of them nice roomy and hot cab .


I never plowed with them but I drove a couple 8000's in my day. One was a heating oil delivery truck and the other was a 6 wheel dump. I agree, nice roomy cab.

Though driving an L8000 6 wheel dump towing a backhoe with a 3208 Caterpillar can be a slow going experience.

The oil truck had an inline 6 diesel engine made by Ford in Brazil I think.


----------



## BillyRgn

Plow Boss;1690438 said:


> Found Online


Look at the mast for that wing it's huge, and that brine tank is pretty massive, you don't see many new trucks coming set up like that with the V


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Plow Boss;1690438 said:


> Found Online


That's a nice rig!


----------



## mercer_me

Nozzleman;1690543 said:


> I never plowed with them but I drove a couple 8000's in my day. One was a heating oil delivery truck and the other was a 6 wheel dump. I agree, nice roomy cab.
> 
> Though driving an L8000 6 wheel dump towing a backhoe with a 3208 Caterpillar can be a slow going experience.
> 
> The oil truck had an inline 6 diesel engine made by Ford in Brazil I think.


I drove a Top Kick wheeler dump truck with a 3208 CAT and it was wicked nutless.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plowing Dec 14th snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Another PennDOT rig plowing Dec 14th snow.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## Uncle Herb

Stop showing off DareDog.


----------



## BillyRgn

Nice shots !! That is a serious fleet !!!


----------



## MajorDave

Freakin awesome!


----------



## Plow Chaser

What Oneida County garage is that?? The Oshkosh is killer!! Good stuff dare dog!


----------



## snow

a few misc CT DOT pix. Action shots are on I-95 south by Exit 23 in Fairfield. The others are from the state garage near Bradley airport. The Thomas skidsteer with a blower is a first for me


----------



## DareDog

Plow Chaser;1692612 said:


> What Oneida County garage is that?? The Oshkosh is killer!! Good stuff dare dog!


oriskany...,,,


----------



## Plow Boss

Nothing like those Oneida trucks but a typical Nj one.


----------



## arathol

snow;1692659 said:


> The others are from the state garage near Bradley airport. The Thomas skidsteer with a blower is a first for me


That looks like the E Granby repair yard. Those old Freightliners are most likely there to be taken out of service. As for the skidsteer, thats nothing new. They have been used for years for doing rest areas, sidewalks and bridge decks. The older ones are currently being replaced by Bobcats.


----------



## snow

arathol;1693563 said:


> That looks like the E Granby repair yard. Those old Freightliners are most likely there to be taken out of service. As for the skidsteer, thats nothing new. They have been used for years for doing rest areas, sidewalks and bridge decks. The older ones are currently being replaced by Bobcats.


That was Granby repair yard. I know the state has skidsteers, just seeing a 20 year old one was interesting. There are still some oddball items kicking around, including an old JCB backhoe in the Winsted garage and the Mack RM.


----------



## Plow Boss

Western Star found online. I like to see more of these!


----------



## arathol

snow;1693624 said:


> That was Granby repair yard. I know the state has skidsteers, just seeing a 20 year old one was interesting. There are still some oddball items kicking around, including an old JCB backhoe in the Winsted garage and the Mack RM.


Old JCB!!!! :laughing::laughing: Way too familiar with that one! That thing spends more time broken down that it does running. Nice machine if it would only work once in a while. Thats why its in the Winsted yard, its broke again. English electrics at their best. 
Why do the English drink warm beer?
Because Lucas makes refrigerators too.

Seems its not only Lucas though. That JCB is just awful.


----------



## arathol

Sterling with single right hand wing


A view from the drivers seat


----------



## VolvoL60F

Maine DOT drive by shot


----------



## Winter Land Man

NHDOT in the Atlantic Ocean? Priceless.

Whoever took this photo got a good shot!
From WMUR-9


----------



## 2004F550

arathol;1693776 said:


> Old JCB!!!! :laughing::laughing: Way too familiar with that one! That thing spends more time broken down that it does running. Nice machine if it would only work once in a while. Thats why its in the Winsted yard, its broke again. English electrics at their best.
> Why do the English drink warm beer?
> Because Lucas makes refrigerators too.:drinku
> 
> Seems its not only Lucas though. That JCB is just awful.


What's the deal with the mack rm in Winsted? Is it going to surplus anytime soon?


----------



## arathol

2004F550;1694708 said:


> What's the deal with the mack rm in Winsted? Is it going to surplus anytime soon?


Haven't seen that. DOT has never used Macks of any sort. It may be a contractor vehicle or something from another department. There is a maintenance garage at that location too and sometimes snow contractors will keep stuff there. Might be waiting for someone to come fix it . Any pics of it been posted?


----------



## BillyRgn

here are a couple pictures of the ct dot rm that were posted awhile back, they are not my photos, there was also a twin to this truck that i think is at brainard field maybe, there was a picture of that posted as well.


----------



## 2004F550

Yea there are a few pics here from snow and I....it started its life at a state airport I believe, it's defiantly dot's. Winsted Main. only used it to plow a road to the radio towers off of route 263 or so I hear.


----------



## BillyRgn

a shot i took during one of the last storms, Hamden PW sterling with a tenco body and henderson plow


----------



## BillyRgn

couple more from this years storms, first is Hamden PW #35 2013 Freightliner with a Henderson blade tenco body the next two are CTDOT a International 4900 and a Freightliner both tenco bodys with viking blades


----------



## BillyRgn

Some more ctdot - first is an International 4900 with a tenco body viking blade, the next two are Internationals with Heil stainless bodys and viking blades, the last is a international with a viking blade and monroe body, some of these new trucks were ordered with the same monroe body in stainless, i think this is how all the new single axles are coming, it is a stainless body that has been painted, note the larger brine tank between the cab and body.


----------



## BillyRgn

last group all ctdot, first three are all of the same international with the monroe body and viking blade, the third is a close up of the viking blade, i noticed some of the new plows have been a mix of trip edge and full trip where as all the older blades were all full trip. the last is an international 4900 with a viking/tenco setup


----------



## arathol

2004F550;1694822 said:


> Yea there are a few pics here from snow and I....it started its life at a state airport I believe, it's defiantly dot's. Winsted Main. only used it to plow a road to the radio towers off of route 263 or so I hear.


Yes, those are old airport trucks. I think thats the one they used to plow the road up Burr Mt. Kind of a specialty thing. I know some of the guys who used to do it. I'll ask around and see. I thought that thing was long gone.


----------



## arathol

BillyRgn;1694880 said:


> last group all ctdot, first three are all of the same international with the monroe body and viking blade, the third is a close up of the viking blade, i noticed some of the new plows have been a mix of trip edge and full trip where as all the older blades were all full trip. the last is an international 4900 with a viking/tenco setup


Actually, that bottom trip is an older plow. A lot of those came with the International trucks that had the unpainted stainless bodies a few years ago. Some of the new trucks didn't come with plows so existing older plows are on them as needed. The latest trucks that came equipped with plows mostly have Viking 4 way roll plows, a few had big one way roll plows. Not all the 6 wheel trucks have the Munroe body, some have a Viking Cives tub body.


----------



## snow

arathol;1694922 said:


> Actually, that bottom trip is an older plow. A lot of those came with the International trucks that had the unpainted stainless bodies a few years ago. Some of the new trucks didn't come with plows so existing older plows are on them as needed. The latest trucks that came equipped with plows mostly have Viking 4 way roll plows, a few had big one way roll plows. Not all the 6 wheel trucks have the Munroe body, some have a Viking Cives tub body.


What garage are you based out of?


----------



## 2004F550

arathol;1694922 said:


> Actually, that bottom trip is an older plow. A lot of those came with the International trucks that had the unpainted stainless bodies a few years ago. Some of the new trucks didn't come with plows so existing older plows are on them as needed. The latest trucks that came equipped with plows mostly have Viking 4 way roll plows, a few had big one way roll plows. Not all the 6 wheel trucks have the Munroe body, some have a Viking Cives tub body.


Nice the proline body is sweet out of the garage I plow with they have one minus the wing but with a belly scraper... litchfield has one just like ur pic


----------



## mercer_me

I didn't get any pictures of my plow truck yesterday but, one of my friends on Facebook took this picture of a Maine DOT Volvo. I used to drive this truck once in a while in the Summer, it's a decent truck.


----------



## mackclmodel

arathol;1694922 said:


> Actually, that bottom trip is an older plow. A lot of those came with the International trucks that had the unpainted stainless bodies a few years ago. Some of the new trucks didn't come with plows so existing older plows are on them as needed. The latest trucks that came equipped with plows mostly have Viking 4 way roll plows, a few had big one way roll plows. Not all the 6 wheel trucks have the Munroe body, some have a Viking Cives tub body.


What style trip do you like ? Do you guys run any canon style full trip plows ?

Nice Truck


----------



## arathol

mackclmodel;1695959 said:


> What style trip do you like ? Do you guys run any canon style full trip plows ?
> 
> Nice Truck


Not sure what you mean by cannon style ? Those bottom trip plows suck, very rough and bounce a lot. We don't have a lot of those around here. Most of what we have are standard 11' reversible speed plows with a center mounted trip cylinder. There are a few new reversible roll plows around too. The speed plows are best all around but don't neccessarily scrape well unless they are set up just right.


The 4 way roll plows are big and heavy, can't get too close to the curb. They do scrape well though and you need to be careful how you set the angle or you will do some real damage. This is what happened when one was set too far back from vertical-



What you see on the plow face used to be the high speed shoulder line......


----------



## mackclmodel

arathol;1696028 said:


> Not sure what you mean by cannon style ? Those bottom trip plows suck, very rough and bounce a lot. We don't have a lot of those around here. Most of what we have are standard 11' reversible speed plows with a center mounted trip cylinder. There are a few new reversible roll plows around too. The speed plows are best all around but don't neccessarily scrape well unless they are set up just right.
> 
> 
> The 4 way roll plows are big and heavy, can't get too close to the curb. They do scrape well though and you need to be careful how you set the angle or you will do some real damage. This is what happened when one was set too far back from vertical-
> 
> 
> 
> What you see on the plow face used to be the high speed shoulder line......


Canon Style is the trip mechanism is mounted in the center like this http://www.goodroadsinc.com/120MTwoWayPlow.php

Like you said though if set-up wrong it can cause damage. I plow for Mass DOT and let me tell you a full trip plow can save your balls when you catch a bridge expansion joint just right 

Merry Christmas


----------



## mercer_me

arathol;1696028 said:


> Those bottom trip plows suck, very rough and bounce a lot. We don't have a lot of those around here.


I use a trip edge one way plow and I love it. It scrapes very well and doesn't bounce on hot top roads. The only trouble I have with it is on my dirt road, it bounces and chatters on the dirt. So, I just pick it up off the road a little bit.


----------



## arathol

mackclmodel;1696556 said:


> Canon Style is the trip mechanism is mounted in the center like this http://www.goodroadsinc.com/120MTwoWayPlow.php


Kinda figured but never heard that term before. We just call them trip cylinders.



mackclmodel;1696556 said:


> Like you said though if set-up wrong it can cause damage. I plow for Mass DOT and let me tell you a full trip plow can save your balls when you catch a bridge expansion joint just right
> 
> Merry Christmas


Been there done that, more than once. Broke a couple plows on joints too. Really sucks when you catch a broken joint thats got a 1/2" steel plate sticking 6" out of the road.



mercer_me;1696561 said:


> I use a trip edge one way plow and I love it. It scrapes very well and doesn't bounce on hot top roads. The only trouble I have with it is on my dirt road, it bounces and chatters on the dirt. So, I just pick it up off the road a little bit.


Thats fine if you are not going too fast. Run it up and down the highway for a few days and see how it is. The ones I used bounced when tripped, and pretty high. Never had another type of plow go high enough to see the moldboard from the drivers seat.  Seemed like the trip springs actually launched the plow upwards. Once the mechanism is worn a bit the trip whole moldboard tends to flop around somewhat and drag instead of scrape. The springs don't last real long when used hard like we do.


----------



## BillyRgn

here are a few shots of the different style ctdot plows, they are not my pictures these were all posted previously by someone else, i didn't have another picture of the trip edge style that i posted a few posts up. all there plows are viking


----------



## BillyRgn

the majority of the plows are the "cannon" style full trip plows, the full trip plows that have the dual compression type springs are newer plows but there are not that many of them around as far as i know, i also think the 4 way expressway type plows all have the dual compression type full trip blades.


----------



## arathol

BillyRgn;1696710 said:


> the majority of the plows are the "cannon" style full trip plows, the full trip plows that have the dual compression type springs are newer plows but there are not that many of them around as far as i know, i also think the 4 way expressway type plows all have the dual compression type full trip blades.


The single cylinder plows have been used for years, thats why there are so many of them. 
All of the newer plows from the last year or two though have compression springs. The trip cylinder plows are all at least several years old now and it does not appear that they will be replaced with similiar models.
We don't generally use anything but 4 way plows now. Some are of the older single compression cylinder type, a few have the trip edge and the newer ones have springs.


----------



## xgiovannix12

arathol;1696745 said:


> The single cylinder plows have been used for years, thats why there are so many of them.
> All of the newer plows from the last year or two though have compression springs. The trip cylinder plows are all at least several years old now and it does not appear that they will be replaced with similiar models.
> We don't generally use anything but 4 way plows now. Some are of the older single compression cylinder type, a few have the trip edge and the newer ones have springs.


Lol i got a kick out of that little gif in your signature.


----------



## mercer_me

arathol;1696637 said:


> That's fine if you are not going too fast. Run it up and down the highway for a few days and see how it is. The ones I used bounced when tripped, and pretty high. Never had another type of plow go high enough to see the moldboard from the drivers seat.  Seemed like the trip springs actually launched the plow upwards. Once the mechanism is worn a bit the trip whole moldboard tends to flop around somewhat and drag instead of scrape. The springs don't last real long when used hard like we do.


How fast do you plow? I'm usually going between 15 and 20 MPH.


----------



## mackclmodel

BillyRgn;1696710 said:


> the majority of the plows are the "cannon" style full trip plows, the full trip plows that have the dual compression type springs are newer plows but there are not that many of them around as far as i know, i also think the 4 way expressway type plows all have the dual compression type full trip blades.


Those compression style full trip set-ups are a decent plow, one of the combo's on our route has a Monroe plow like that, it seems like a ballsy unit.

We plow usually around 20-25 mph. When we approach bridges and overpasses we crawl at about 10mph and pick the blade up about an inch.


----------



## BillyRgn

I think that the dual compression spring style plow is actually supposed to be a heavier duty model than the single cannon style full trip model


----------



## arathol

mercer_me;1696864 said:


> How fast do you plow? I'm usually going between 15 and 20 MPH.


We travel somewhat faster, 25 - 30 when possible as the spreaders are calibrated for 30 mph. 15 mph don't cut it on the highway. Of course in town or anywhere there may be people or buildings nearby speeds are adjusted accordingly. Even so, at 15 - 20 mph a good whack can rattle you pretty good and tear your plow up.



mackclmodel;1696874 said:


> Those compression style full trip set-ups are a decent plow, one of the combo's on our route has a Monroe plow like that, it seems like a ballsy unit.
> 
> We plow usually around 20-25 mph. When we approach bridges and overpasses we crawl at about 10mph and pick the blade up about an inch.


We slow down for overpasses and anywhere that snow might be cast onto a road below. We don't pick up though. Most of the bridges now have new asphalt plug joints so there isn't much that the plow can catch.



BillyRgn;1696900 said:


> I think that the dual compression spring style plow is actually supposed to be a heavier duty model than the single cannon style full trip model


They don't really seem to be constructed to be any stronger than the older trip cylinder plows. The push frames are similiar, the faces made the same way. They are larger overall though and somewhat stronger as a result. The only difference is the trip mechanism. The cylinders are prone to breakage when tripped hard, the springs not so much. Its also somewhat harder to fully trip the newer spring styles. The do push well.


----------



## BillyRgn

I do no what you mean, I have seen some of the trucks with the single cylinders plowing toward the end of a day storm where there is a good pack of hard packed snow and the plows were scraping great but they were what appeared to be fully tripped going down the road, I gotta imagine that wears it out and eventually leads to it tripping easier. On another note all you guys from the ctdot to a great job and seem to have it down pretty good compared to other places and appear to keep your Equiptment in great shape.


----------



## snow

old CT DOT Ford dump pics found online


----------



## arathol

BillyRgn;1696943 said:


> I do no what you mean, I have seen some of the trucks with the single cylinders plowing toward the end of a day storm where there is a good pack of hard packed snow and the plows were scraping great but they were what appeared to be fully tripped going down the road, I gotta imagine that wears it out and eventually leads to it tripping easier. On another note all you guys from the ctdot to a great job and seem to have it down pretty good compared to other places and appear to keep your Equiptment in great shape.


Well, usually if the plow is tripped fully like that its either because the spring in the cylinder is broke (very common, happens a lot) or the plow is not set up right. Many of those plows are set with the edge nearly vertical because the cylinder is positioned incorrectly. This makes it real easy to trip the plow. With the plow set correctly, about 10° back, it scrapes a lot better and does not trip as easy.
We do a lot of training and have a good dedicated training staff. Everyone get refreshers regularly. Some of the equipment is old and needs constant upkeep but the repair staff if usually right on top of things and they do good work.


----------



## DareDog

Town of Vernon 10 wheeler they got last year. it does have a dump box.


----------



## DareDog

City of sherrill sidewalk plow


----------



## jegolopolli

New chipper trucks came with plows:


----------



## mercer_me

I had to stop and take a leak and I got a really good picture of my Ford today.


----------



## Stik208

I agree that's a good pic. Just have to straighten the lights out.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Stik208;1697772 said:


> I agree that's a good pic. Just have to straighten the lights out.


they got wacked with to many trees


----------



## mercer_me

Stik208;1697772 said:


> I agree that's a good pic. Just have to straighten the lights out.





xgiovannix12;1697775 said:


> they got wacked with to many trees


This last ice storm was really hard on the trees and even harder on my lights.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1698703 said:


> This last ice storm was really hard on the trees and even harder on my lights.


I bet


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT double winger works on RT183 outside Bern,Pa (found online )


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1698706 said:


> I bet


The worst part is the town still hasn't cleaned up a lot of the trees. :realmad:


----------



## santaclause

lakeeffect;1684772 said:


> Anybody spotted the new NYSDOT tow plow yet? Surprised nobody has posted about it yet


I was shocked but I did see it one morning on my way home from work they were using it on rt 11 near Fort drum Ny!!! First time I had seen one in action


----------



## grinch1989

CT DOT taken on Route 8 the day after Christmas...


----------



## MajorDave

That about covers it!


----------



## BillyRgn

grinch1989;1700538 said:


> CT DOT taken on Route 8 the day after Christmas...


Great picture you gotta see them at night they have a pretty good strobe package on the wings so you don't drive into them when you try and go flying by them


----------



## arathol

grinch1989;1700538 said:


> CT DOT taken on Route 8 the day after Christmas...


Would be a good picture if there were actually snow on the road.
Burning good steel....thats why we have to change the blades every 12 or 15 hours... 
scrape...........scrape............scrape...........


----------



## BillyRgn

arathol;1701064 said:


> Would be a good picture if there were actually snow on the road.
> Burning good steel....thats why we have to change the blades every 12 or 15 hours...
> scrape...........scrape............scrape...........


That's it ?? That will keep you busy


----------



## grinch1989

BillyRgn;1700957 said:


> Great picture you gotta see them at night they have a pretty good strobe package on the wings so you don't drive into them when you try and go flying by them


Thanks...it took a little work jockeying into position to get that photo...luckily I had my wife riding shotgun to take the photo. Not much on the road there, but further back it was definitely plowable.

Its a riot to watch people in there AWD's tailing and passing the truck. The ford you see there blew by him in the break down lane as he got pounded with the windrow


----------



## MajorDave

It really is amazing to see people try to "take on" these trucks. They don't realize they are riding in a collapsable steel coffin with wheels…


----------



## Amazingearth

What state department do you guys believe is best to contract for? I'm on with vdot contracting pickups. Do many of you guys contract pickups for your state department? If so how do they pay you?


----------



## jjbottone

Question for the CT DOT guys...I notice a lot (and I have seen this on more than one DOT Truck during storms so I don't think its an issue of it not working) but why do they not use their spinners when applying salt? I just see a lot of them (not all but more than you think) just dumping salt straight down the chute onto the spinner that is not spinning...why is this?


----------



## grinch1989

jjbottone;1701758 said:


> Question for the CT DOT guys...I notice a lot (and I have seen this on more than one DOT Truck during storms so I don't think its an issue of it not working) but why do they not use their spinners when applying salt? I just see a lot of them (not all but more than you think) just dumping salt straight down the chute onto the spinner that is not spinning...why is this?


I think they stop the spinners when there are cars within throwing distance, otherwise they run them. I'm not 100% certain though...


----------



## jjbottone

I would hope not...I have been in other states where they just let it whip no matter what...I think that this is a big issues (at least in my part of CT) on why some of state roads are not in the best of shape. You go over the boarder into MA and its night and day. The ONLY difference that I can see is a lot of the DOT trucks in CT don't have their spinners going throwing salt over the entire road. Like I said its not all the time but I see it more times than not. Just wondering if it is policy thing, driver just forgetting to turn it on, are they really broken? Just something I have noticed...not trying to bash anyone just trying to understand why they would do this?


----------



## Stik208

http://www.warrenswcd.org/files/Lashmet.pdf - good read about the NYSDOT, I was looking to see if there was a write up about a few belly scrapers (page 42) I've seen around.


----------



## 2004F550

grinch1989;1701778 said:


> I think they stop the spinners when there are cars within throwing distance, otherwise they run them. I'm not 100% certain though...


Keeps the salt on the crown on the road and the traffic can work it in and through out the lanes. Sometimes the guys I plow with will run the spinner up quick at intersections but usually on the straight runs he just runs the spinner enough to keep the salt off it.


----------



## WingPlow

its so the salt stays in the middle of the road and is more concentrated to melt faster...then the traffic spreads it

I normally keep my spinner off unless I,m doing an intersection


----------



## arathol

2004F550;1701892 said:


> Keeps the salt on the crown on the road and the traffic can work it in and through out the lanes. Sometimes the guys I plow with will run the spinner up quick at intersections but usually on the straight runs he just runs the spinner enough to keep the salt off it.


Yes, that is pretty much it. You can do more using less salt. Throwing off the spinner at speed you can lose quite a bit. Put the salt in a line on the high part of the road and you get concentrated brine that runs downhill to the edge of the road.



jjbottone;1701784 said:


> The ONLY difference that I can see is a lot of the DOT trucks in CT don't have their spinners going throwing salt over the entire road.


The difference that you *don't* see is the application rate. CT applies at 200 lbs/lane mile. I guarantee that the other places are using a lot more than that.


----------



## mercer_me

I took a few picture today after the storm.

Old Vermont DOT International and old Maine DOT Ford





Old Vermont DOT Internationals


----------



## mercer_me

The spare loader, CAT 966. The primary loader is a 2002 CAT 928G.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I spy a certain Tundra in the background


----------



## jjbottone

Thanks for the answers guys...guess I never thought of it that way...always thought it would be better to have the spinner on throwing it all over the road. Glad I asked (although I know this was probably not the right section of the forum to ask) but thanks again for the answers.


----------



## mercer_me

2006Sierra1500;1702089 said:


> I spy a certain Tundra in the background


I had my Dad's Tundra because I'm getting some work done on my Chevy and I'm not real excited about driving my Kia Rio in a snow storm.


----------



## grinch1989

arathol;1701920 said:


> Yes, that is pretty much it. You can do more using less salt. Throwing off the spinner at speed you can lose quite a bit. Put the salt in a line on the high part of the road and you get concentrated brine that runs downhill to the edge of the road.
> 
> The difference that you *don't* see is the application rate. CT applies at 200 lbs/lane mile. I guarantee that the other places are using a lot more than that.


There is no question that CT is throwing way less product than say Mass or VT. When I took that photo of the double winger I was headed to VT. As soon as we crossed into Mass there was zero snow on the road, including the shoulders.


----------



## jjbottone

Thats always almost the case. I live right on the MASS border and its true once you cross the line the roads are bare. Thats why I asked about spinner question. But it never dawned on me that CT is using less material than other states. I just figured it was all about the spinner and CT not really using it where others are.


----------



## alcoc420

IH S2500s in the NYSDOT and elsewhere are becoming extinct. This one was photographed Monday at the residency on Sheridan Drive, NY324, in Clarence, near Buffalo.


----------



## santaclause

alcoc420;1703178 said:


> IH S2500s in the NYSDOT and elsewhere are becoming extinct. This one was photographed Monday at the residency on Sheridan Drive, NY324, in Clarence, near Buffalo.


 the end of the good ones the s series and 8000 and 9000 series tractors were great trucks International has really lost alot of marketshare to the competition in all markets... gone are the days of hearing one of these old girls go by the old L10 cummins with there throaty sound and barking jake brake!!!


----------



## Banksy

mercer_me;1702137 said:


> I'm not real excited about driving my Kia Rio in a snow storm.


Are you ever excited to drive your Kia Rio?


----------



## Maclawnco

alcoc420;1703178 said:


> IH S2500s in the NYSDOT and elsewhere are becoming extinct. This one was photographed Monday at the residency on Sheridan Drive, NY324, in Clarence, near Buffalo.


I've got a 2504 and it's by far and away my favorite to drive. If you all want pics I can snap some when we are loading up tonight.


----------



## mercer_me

Banksy;1703444 said:


> Are you ever excited to drive your Kia Rio?


The only reason I own a car is to drive to my Summer job. My Kia Rio is the most cheaply made vehicle I have ever scene and I hate driving it. But, it gets 30 MPG so, I can't complain about that. I will probably never buy another Kia. I think my next car will be a Toyota Corolla.


----------



## Banksy

mercer_me;1703550 said:


> The only reason I own a car is to drive to my Summer job. My Kia Rio is the most cheaply made vehicle I have ever scene and I hate driving it. But, it gets 30 MPG so, I can't complain about that. I will probably never buy another Kia. I think my next car will be a Toyota Corolla.


Exactly. I drive a 2003 Civic as my commuter and errand car. It's a great little car, but I love it when I get back in the truck. I have a 50 mile commute 4-6 times per week. Corollas are awesome little cars, too.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Maclawnco;1703516 said:


> I've got a 2504 and it's by far and away my favorite to drive. If you all want pics I can snap some when we are loading up tonight.


Yes please.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Stik208;1701874 said:


> http://www.warrenswcd.org/files/Lashmet.pdf - good read about the NYSDOT, I was looking to see if there was a write up about a few belly scrapers (page 42) I've seen around.


Looks like they tried to use arathol's sig at the start of the report.


----------



## DareDog

'


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Uncle Herb;1704001 said:


> Yes please.


We've got 6 S2500's. Here's a couple of pictures I have on the home computer. There's some more on the office one I can post if you'd like.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Fantastic! I just can't get enough of the S-Series in any form.


----------



## VolvoL60F




----------



## DareDog

http://www.localsyr.com/story/risin...-sparks-creati/d/story/sixKd2JogUOWZrIYbyevbw


----------



## alcoc420

Thanks for the S2500 photos. Here are 2 Ford L8000 photos from an hour ago. The driver stopped for some coffee.


----------



## Maclawnco

Uncle Herb;1704001 said:


> Yes please.


We blew 2 hoses on the utg auger the other day so it sat... it's good again, let's see if my brain can remember.


----------



## Kwagman

Aspen, CO Streets and Bridges Dept.

Removing Snow from downtown...


----------



## Dan85

Great shots, guys!

Ouch..chains on pavers...


----------



## snow

CT DOT dual winger on 84. Found on flickr


----------



## mercer_me

Dan85;1706395 said:


> Ouch..chains on pavers...


That's the same thing I was thinking. That situation probably would have been a good time to take the chains off. I know it sucks putting them on and off but, sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## BillyRgn

mercer_me;1706520 said:


> That's the same thing I was thinking. That situation probably would have been a good time to take the chains off. I know it sucks putting them on and off but, sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and do it.


I'm with you, is it me or does it seem like that bucket rolls back really far ??


----------



## Uncle Herb

DareDog;1705869 said:


> http://www.localsyr.com/story/risin...-sparks-creati/d/story/sixKd2JogUOWZrIYbyevbw


Cool, mootzarell on the streets!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Uncle Herb;1707070 said:


> Cool, mootzarell on the streets!


Where's the like button?? Or how about laugh my a$$ off with the NY spelling!!

Maybe a little ricotta with that!!


----------



## toolcatking69

I worked for a municipality that had a holder, could not sell it fast enough, what is the draw to a machine that has zero comfort options, minimal if any suspension, and top speed of under 10mph. Not trying to knock a holder, just wondered what the draw is to a holder


----------



## Plow Boss

NYDot found online


----------



## vis

aranthol,

assuming you work for CTdot, I always wondered how they handle cleaning all of the trucks post- storm?

Do you have pics of the facility/equip they use to keep the stuff cleaned out?




thanks


----------



## mercer_me

BillyRgn;1706549 said:


> I'm with you, is it me or does it seem like that bucket rolls back really far ??


I think it's because it has a quick connect bucket. I have run a few loaders with them and the buckets seam to roll back further.


----------



## BillyRgn

mercer_me;1709640 said:


> I think it's because it has a quick connect bucket. I have run a few loaders with them and the buckets seam to roll back further.


That's what I was thinking, my jd 410 while not a loader, the bucket dosent come close to that far back


----------



## arathol

BillyRgn;1706549 said:


> I'm with you, is it me or does it seem like that bucket rolls back really far ??


 I have run lots of Volvo and JD loaders over the years, most had either standard 2 or 2 1/2 yard buckets either permanent or detachable. None of them tilted back to almost level like this one.
Volvo offers several bucket option for the L70 series. This one is on the large side, probably the 3.8 yard light material bucket. It tips back further so there is no spillage. It would be a good choice for loading salt or pushing snow.



vis;1709568 said:


> aranthol,
> 
> assuming you work for CTdot, I always wondered how they handle cleaning all of the trucks post- storm?
> 
> Do you have pics of the facility/equip they use to keep the stuff cleaned out?
> thanks


After the storm......


We don't have any fancy washing facility where I work. Some places do have wash bays with high pressure hoses though. We're out in the sticks so we have a garden hose fed by a well, a 1500 gallon tank with a pressure washer and a vactor truck with a pressure hose. We are DEP storm water polution compliant so all washing is indoors . In this pic you can see the tank and hoses for the pressure washer. Under the truck is the floor drain that feeds into a separator and storage tank. Nothing is discharged into the outside enviroment. We also use a chemical called neutra-wash. It comes in a 5 gallon container and is mixed 8:1 with water. Spray it on the frame etc and it neutralizes chlorides and prevents corrosion.


----------



## BillyRgn

arathol;1709728 said:


> I have run lots of Volvo and JD loaders over the years, most had either standard 2 or 2 1/2 yard buckets either permanent or detachable. None of them tilted back to almost level like this one.
> Volvo offers several bucket option for the L70 series. This one is on the large side, probably the 3.8 yard light material bucket. It tips back further so there is no spillage. It would be a good choice for loading salt or pushing snow.
> 
> After the storm......
> 
> 
> We don't have any fancy washing facility where I work. Some places do have wash bays with high pressure hoses though. We're out in the sticks so we have a garden hose fed by a well, a 1500 gallon tank with a pressure washer and a vactor truck with a pressure hose. We are DEP storm water polution compliant so all washing is indoors . In this pic you can see the tank and hoses for the pressure washer. Under the truck is the floor drain that feeds into a separator and storage tank. Nothing is discharged into the outside enviroment. We also use a chemical called neutra-wash. It comes in a 5 gallon container and is mixed 8:1 with water. Spray it on the frame etc and it neutralizes chlorides and prevents corrosion.


Couple questions for you about the nutra-wash if you don't mind, is it dumped into the tank or is it sucked up by a pick up tube into the pressure washer ? Do you think t makes a difference / is it worth it ? Thanks


----------



## sthoms3355

*City of Rochester, Michigan*

Rochester, Michigan trucks plowing subdivision streets after first 3" of predicted 8-12" storm on January 5, 2014


----------



## arathol

BillyRgn;1709748 said:


> Couple questions for you about the nutra-wash if you don't mind, is it dumped into the tank or is it sucked up by a pick up tube into the pressure washer ? Do you think t makes a difference / is it worth it ? Thanks


You can either put it in a bucket and use a wash brush or spray it on with whatever means you have on hand. Let it sit a bit then wash it off Just don't get it on the mirrors or windows. It does something to the glass. Washing with a chloride neuralizer does help and after a wash you can see the difference. Salt gets into every crevice when you are washing and neutrawash really gets it all. If you are using calcium, magnesium or some other chloride enhancers you want to use this if you don't want your truck turning to rust in a year or so. Mag chloride is a killer.


----------



## arathol

OK so we have seen the new shiny stuff, here are a couple shots of something not so new but still real nice.
1988 Ford L8000 with the big Brazil turbo diesel motor, 5 speed with Eaton 2 speed axle and chassis mounted Swenson spreader.


----------



## BillyRgn

arathol;1709808 said:


> OK so we have seen the new shiny stuff, here are a couple shots of something not so new but still real nice.
> 1988 Ford L8000 with the big Brazil turbo diesel motor, 5 speed with Eaton 2 speed axle and chassis mounted Swenson spreader.


Thanks for the info, those are some nice pictures keep them coming !! That is a nice ford not many of those around at all. I imagine that used to be a forward tipping duo dump that didn't hold up to well ? With the cost of new trucks these days and how temper-mental they can be its nice to see iron that's still good being held onto with some minor modifications. The town I live in (Hamden) about two years ago put new henderson body's on a l-8000 , very similar to the viking proline body, they also did it to a ford f-series, both of the trucks had standard dump boxes with v boxes and I think had rotted out, they now look like brand new trucks, especially the 8000, not sure on what year it is but I think it was one of the last years that ford made them, now they will probaly get another 10 years outta the truck.


----------



## arathol

BillyRgn;1709892 said:


> Thanks for the info, those are some nice pictures keep them coming !! That is a nice ford not many of those around at all. I imagine that used to be a forward tipping duo dump that didn't hold up to well ? With the cost of new trucks these days and how temper-mental they can be its nice to see iron that's still good being held onto with some minor modifications. The town I live in (Hamden) about two years ago put new henderson body's on a l-8000 , very similar to the viking proline body, they also did it to a ford f-series, both of the trucks had standard dump boxes with v boxes and I think had rotted out, they now look like brand new trucks, especially the 8000, not sure on what year it is but I think it was one of the last years that ford made them, now they will probaly get another 10 years outta the truck.


Actually that truck was a retired horse. It was used to pull an equipment trailer. When it was replaced it got a refurb, some orange paint, the fifth wheel was replaced by the spreader and it was placed into service as a spare in case a frontline truck breaks down. 
The duo dump Fords were terrible. With the body up in the reverse position the heavily rear biased brakes didn't work so well, especially in the snow. Been there, done that, usually facing the wrong direction............


----------



## mdb landscaping

I like how the state rebuilt some of the old fords. The garage in Glastonbury has a ford guardrail truck they just rebuilt. It came out really nice.

We use neutro wash as well. It is made by a company named Rhomar. Excellent product!

We also use two other products they make. We undercoat all our trucks each fall with their product named Armour Seal and then use a product called lubri seal to spray all our sander chains so they dont lock up during the summer months. Excellent products; but they are not the cheapest.


----------



## BillyRgn

I checked out rhomars web site but it dosent say where or how to buy there products, do you know where to buy them ?


----------



## mdb landscaping

http://www.rhomar.com/
You have to call them and they will assign you a sales rep.


----------



## Bones357

A couple of PennDOT Workstars in action on West Bayfront Parkway, Erie County, 1/2/14:


----------



## Bones357

PennDOT Workstar:









Erie's newest Workstar (new this season):









Bloomfield Township (PA.) 1985 Mack:


----------



## Bones357

Spring Creek Township (PA.) 6X6 Paystar:

























Town of Ripley (NY.) International S-Series (set-back axle):


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great stuff Bones.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Oswego County (NY) Western Star


----------



## snowplowpro

a little blurry but this is the Passaic county road dept goin out salting today


----------



## Bones357

"Conga line" of Erie trucks in action:


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Bones357;1712092 said:


> "Conga line" of Erie trucks in action:


Nicely done but why is it that so many American road plows do not have side wings? Would that not reduce the need for 3 trucks on a street of that width to only two? Thus cutting your expenses by one-third?


----------



## Bones357

Just found these Ohio Turnpike videos on Youtube. I don't think they've been posted before, but if they have I apologize for the repost.

Both show a variety of trucks in operation, including S-Series and some awesome Western Stars.

Can anyone identify the first truck in the "Clearing the median wall" video? At first I thought Freightliner, but maybe a Sterling? I'm not sure.


----------



## Bones357

Landcare - Mont;1712107 said:


> Nicely done but why is it that so many American road plows do not have side wings? Would that not reduce the need for 3 trucks on a street of that width to only two? Thus cutting your expenses by one-third?


If you look closely you'll notice that the Workstar leading the line has a wing.

Erie only has about a half dozen trucks with wings. All the rest are front only. There are really only a few main thoroughfares in Erie that are conducive to wing trucks. The rest of the streets are narrow, residential streets with on-street parking. It's hard enough to get the non-wing trucks through. And with the amount of parked cars that the drivers seem to hit, more wings would only exacerbate that problem.


----------



## Bones357

Local news story featuring a ride-along with PennDOT. The backdrop for the interview with the manager is the same Western Star in my avatar.

Be advised: This video wouldn't play for me on Firefox, but it worked on IE.

http://www.yourerie.com/news/news-article/penndot-crews-stay-busy-even-with-break-in-weather/d/news/news-article/PNeEUE9iKUqmasTYzPAqaw


----------



## arathol

Bones357;1712113 said:


> Can anyone identify the first truck in the "Clearing the median wall" video? At first I thought Freightliner, but maybe a Sterling? I'm not sure.


Looks like a 1990s vintage Ford Louisville but could also be a Sterling. Freightliner bought out Fords heavy truck line in 1998. A bunch of Louisville trucks were sold by Freightliner with the Sterling name on them.

this is one of those Sterlings


----------



## Bigplower

Can someone explain this to me- most of the trucks in this thread have big front end plows (same configuration as a pick-up would have). At least in West Michigan, almost all county and city trucks have belly blades, and if we get the big snow they put on a larger front plow that is raised a few inches off the ground and is fixed at that position to the truck to throw the snow over the snow banks. We get more snow than most of the country- average 100-120" depending on the area because of lake effect. Just wondering if it's just a regional thing- i.e. one county has a set up and over the years all the county's in the area just do the same or if there is some science behind it. To me, using anything other than a belly blade for plowing streets would suck! Hit a pot hole or a man hole cover and even if the whole blade trips it would shake the crap out of the truck. Plus a big A#@ plow off the front of the truck would be a pain to maneuver in tight areas, plus all the snow blow back over the windshield. Just wondering....
Pic 1 is what most trucks look like around here and pic 2 is the front blade they put on half way through winter to get the snow over the snow banks.


----------



## 2004F550

arathol;1712169 said:


> Looks like a 1990s vintage Ford Louisville but could also be a Sterling. Freightliner bought out Fords heavy truck line in 1998. A bunch of Louisville trucks were sold by Freightliner with the Sterling name on them.
> 
> this is one of those Sterlings


Cool pic, the only Sterling I think I've ever seen was near Waterbury line on 8... might have been Thomastons never knew they had winged Sterlings... what garage do you work out of? I see it's district four by your pics


----------



## arathol

2004F550;1712310 said:


> Cool pic, the only Sterling I think I've ever seen was near Waterbury line on 8... might have been Thomastons never knew they had winged Sterlings... what garage do you work out of? I see it's district four by your pics


Theres only a few of them. The picture is the one from Waterbury. I operated that particular truck for a few years about 10 years ago.


----------



## Uncle Herb

I believe the Sterling in the video is similar to this model.


----------



## CityGuy

Bigplower;1712264 said:


> Can someone explain this to me- most of the trucks in this thread have big front end plows (same configuration as a pick-up would have). At least in West Michigan, almost all county and city trucks have belly blades, and if we get the big snow they put on a larger front plow that is raised a few inches off the ground and is fixed at that position to the truck to throw the snow over the snow banks. We get more snow than most of the country- average 100-120" depending on the area because of lake effect. Just wondering if it's just a regional thing- i.e. one county has a set up and over the years all the county's in the area just do the same or if there is some science behind it. To me, using anything other than a belly blade for plowing streets would suck! Hit a pot hole or a man hole cover and even if the whole blade trips it would shake the crap out of the truck. Plus a big A#@ plow off the front of the truck would be a pain to maneuver in tight areas, plus all the snow blow back over the windshield. Just wondering....
> Pic 1 is what most trucks look like around here and pic 2 is the front blade they put on half way through winter to get the snow over the snow banks.


Most everything around here is running rear mount wings as well. Unless its a bigger storm you do not see front blades being run. Plus they catch the snow from the underbody thus no need for a clean up pass.


----------



## fredlund

A couple things re the belly blades:

I've heard it said before that belly blades are basically for "pack" or hard packed snow that is well bound to the road. Supposedly there is more pack in the midwest than the north east. I assume it has something to do with temperatures being maybe more modest in a lot of the north east. 

It's another 10K piece of equipment on a truck, so if agencies can get by without it they probably will. 

NYS Dot has some scrapers. CT DOT got some scrapers on some crew trucks if im not mistaken??

I think pack isnt enough of an issue to have them on every truck. If they're not on every truck then there wont be the habitual plowing with them.


----------



## 2004F550

fredlund;1712803 said:


> A couple things re the belly blades:
> 
> I've heard it said before that belly blades are basically for "pack" or hard packed snow that is well bound to the road. Supposedly there is more pack in the midwest than the north east. I assume it has something to do with temperatures being maybe more modest in a lot of the north east.
> 
> It's another 10K piece of equipment on a truck, so if agencies can get by without it they probably will.
> 
> NYS Dot has some scrapers. CT DOT got some scrapers on some crew trucks if im not mistaken??
> 
> I think pack isnt enough of an issue to have them on every truck. If they're not on every truck then there wont be the habitual plowing with them.


CT DOT Avon garage actually as one on an newer IH Workstar with the proline dump body, works well they scraped our run last year when my partners spreader quit


----------



## CityGuy

fredlund;1712803 said:


> A couple things re the belly blades:
> 
> I've heard it said before that belly blades are basically for "pack" or hard packed snow that is well bound to the road. Supposedly there is more pack in the midwest than the north east. I assume it has something to do with temperatures being maybe more modest in a lot of the north east.
> 
> It's another 10K piece of equipment on a truck, so if agencies can get by without it they probably will.
> 
> NYS Dot has some scrapers. CT DOT got some scrapers on some crew trucks if im not mistaken??
> 
> I think pack isnt enough of an issue to have them on every truck. If they're not on every truck then there wont be the habitual plowing with them.


I don't disagree fully with that statement.
Few other things to consider along with it.

1. Cities/townships, what ever you may call it are more LIKELY to run them due to the fact that they typically do not run 24 hour staff.
2. Counties and States do not spend the money as they run 24 hr staff and like to use alot more salt than the cites do as they typically have a larger budget for snow.


----------



## Greyn644

*Belly blades*

I know for us here in central NY belly plow would not work very good for us.. when you live of the end of lake ontario we are sometimes plowing 3-4ft of snow at one time. When you have a 11ft one way plow and a 11ft wing and the snow is coming over the leading edge of the plow witch is 42" on most of our plows and you were driving around in that much snow and your not moving it until it gets half way down the truck? most of that will be packed in your grill or on your hood. The only time a belly plow may work is when its done snowing and you have hard pack, but then again if we get hard pack we will throw a extra bucket of salt on load and smoke em off.


----------



## LukeMI

One of the county plows with the V plow after an over night storm dumped 16" with 30mph winds. some of the drifts were well over 4' high










My Diesel parked next to a field ridging pushed up by the same county truck


----------



## alpine779

I believe the belly plow also plays more of a "year-round" role in regards to gravel road bed maintenance thus reducing the need for a grader as well does it not?
We bought an ex-county plow truck from down in Michigan with a belly blade and absolutely love it for our commercial lots. Do need to throw the front reversible on as soon as you get in the 5" range, or team up with the loader to push your windrows.


----------



## LukeMI

Bigplower;1712264 said:


> Can someone explain this to me- most of the trucks in this thread have big front end plows (same configuration as a pick-up would have). At least in West Michigan, almost all county and city trucks have belly blades, and if we get the big snow they put on a *larger front plow that is raised a few inches off the ground and is fixed at that position* to the truck to throw the snow over the snow banks. We get more snow than most of the country- average 100-120" depending on the area because of lake effect. Just wondering if it's just a regional thing- i.e. one county has a set up and over the years all the county's in the area just do the same or if there is some science behind it. To me, using anything other than a belly blade for plowing streets would suck! Hit a pot hole or a man hole cover and even if the whole blade trips it would shake the crap out of the truck. Plus a big A#@ plow off the front of the truck would be a pain to maneuver in tight areas, plus all the snow blow back over the windshield. Just wondering....
> Pic 1 is what most trucks look like around here and pic 2 is the front blade they put on half way through winter to get the snow over the snow banks.


This bit is not true. what you are seeing is these plows in the raised position on what is a "quick hitch" set up. this hitch does not use any chains or cables to raise the blade, but instead a hydraulic arm. the blade is held on by two snap pins and is attached by simply driving into the blade. the blade is held in place by guides.










Most of the plows around our Counties and MDOT are made by ROOT based out of Kalamazoo


----------



## snowman44

we've been using belly blades for years they are very handy year a round. We run our front one-way plows with the caster shoes about 2" off the road surface so we don't hit anything (manhole) as our plows are not tip plows. When we get a lite snow 6" or less and no wind I will take my plow off and put it in turn-around on a dead end road and run my center's with just the bade, this 1. let's you make better time cleaning intersections as it shortens the truck up 2.It helps a great deal with visability. then I will pick it back up to run the shoulders and drift area's. @bigplow that paystar looks like Ottawa Co. looks very close to our set up here in the north, in fact the truck at the bottom of your post is one of our trucks that is on the Michigan Road commission website.


----------



## vplow

I think it must just be a matter of what you're used to. Here in the northeast we look at midwestern and western plow setups and wonder how places that get real snow can manage with it. No front plow? No benching wing? say what? But it must work somehow or they wouldn;t do it.

One thing is, in my experience the upper midwest mostly just patrols and plows with the trucks and does most or all of their dirft-busting and pushing back with the graders. In much of the northeast, that is a thing of the past and the trucks are expected and utilized such that most of the time in many areas everything from start to finish is all done with the same truck... plow/spread material/clean up/push back/bench, all done with one unit. Of course some towns still use the graders to push back, and in areas with extreme snowfall and drifting they have lots of other big toys to use when it gets bad (blowers/graders/loaders with v plows and wings/ etc.), but for most of the time in most places in the NE it's one machine doing pretty much everything on any given route all winter long.

Also interesting to hear a midwestern perspective on the bad things that could happen when a front blade cathes on something, while recalling stories of belly blades catching on bridge joints and ripping the rear axles off etc. Pros and cons and different perspectives and experience with everything, I guess!


----------



## CityGuy

vplow;1717517 said:


> I think it must just be a matter of what you're used to. Here in the northeast we look at midwestern and western plow setups and wonder how places that get real snow can manage with it. No front plow? No benching wing? say what? But it must work somehow or they wouldn;t do it.
> 
> One thing is, in my experience the upper midwest mostly just patrols and plows with the trucks and does most or all of their dirft-busting and pushing back with the graders. In much of the northeast, that is a thing of the past and the trucks are expected and utilized such that most of the time in many areas everything from start to finish is all done with the same truck... plow/spread material/clean up/push back/bench, all done with one unit. Of course some towns still use the graders to push back, and in areas with extreme snowfall and drifting they have lots of other big toys to use when it gets bad (blowers/graders/loaders with v plows and wings/ etc.), but for most of the time in most places in the NE it's one machine doing pretty much everything on any given route all winter long.
> 
> Also interesting to hear a midwestern perspective on the bad things that could happen when a front blade cathes on something, while recalling stories of belly blades catching on bridge joints and ripping the rear axles off etc. Pros and cons and different perspectives and experience with everything, I guess!


Very true. Everyone knows what works for them and then utilizes it. IF it doesn't then its time to look at what others do.


----------



## snowman44

I know some times it seems that we way ahead of the game and some times it seem we year's behind 15 yrs ago we ran a fleet of 4x4's with one-way and V plows that would set in summer and fleet dump trucks that half would set in winter and the other half had frame mounted sanders on them but were only used after snow was done. We also ran a half dozen single axles with belly blades and one-way's. We also had 4 grader route's. Today aside from 5 4x4's and 3 single axles every thing in the fleet is a ten-wheeler with a belly blade,one-way or v,a sander and liquid system. Every truck in the fleet can be used year around. We just in the last 5 years started using patrol wings.If every thing goes right next year we are getting a pre-treatment system,not sure how this is going to work as 80% of the snow we get is lake-effect and with the 3 big lake's so close by it's unpredictable to predict were it's going to hit or last for one day or a week or if it will even hit at all.


----------



## BillyRgn

With budgets the way they are these days I think the days of buying a new piece of Equiptment just for snow are long gone for most places. Bottom line local governments just don't have the funds to buy a $100,000 + truck to use for winter and a $80,000 - $100,000 truck to use in the summer. However the Equiptment has changed somewhat, mounting systems are much quicker on plows and wings, combination body's that can be switched over from summer to winter in less than 5 minutes. Also on another note, if a big snow hits here that comes down quicker than trucks can handle which is not very often they just bring out the loaders to bust roads open or push back, I think the new loaders are a lot differnt than the loaders of 20 to 30 years ago, for one they are generally larger and the ground speed in them is probaly triple what they used to be.


----------



## MSS Mow

Maine has had some BAD ice today. Here's a couple of casualties of it. The one that is hard to see is a MDOT truck off the highway on I395 in Bangor or Brewer. The other is a truck off in Sydney.


----------



## Vermontster

Some of the guys had the irons on all the way around today.


----------



## Vermontster

Ex - Town of Springfield 1961 Oshkosh pushing the banks back in the 'hood. This is what I do for fun when everyone else is inside watching TV.


----------



## CityGuy

MSS Mow;1719181 said:


> Maine has had some BAD ice today. Here's a couple of casualties of it. The one that is hard to see is a MDOT truck off the highway on I395 in Bangor or Brewer. The other is a truck off in Sydney.


Sweet shots.


----------



## crazy88

Some pictures I took back in December here in Colorado.


























This one I took a few weeks ago (CIty of Fort Collins)


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

Hi all! I haven't posted in a while, but I've been enjoying all of your photos! 
Here is some photos of a new 2014 PennDOT Mack from the PA Farm show. Enjoy!


----------



## mercer_me

MSS Mow;1719181 said:


> Maine has had some BAD ice today. Here's a couple of casualties of it. The one that is hard to see is a MDOT truck off the highway on I395 in Bangor or Brewer. The other is a truck off in Sydney.


Sidney also put a Volvo off the road as well. I saw the pictures on Facebook.

My truck and one of the Internationals waiting to get loaded with sand.


----------



## BillyRgn

What kinda blades you got on there mercer


----------



## mercer_me

BillyRgn;1720213 said:


> What kinda blades you got on there mercer


The Ford has Frink head gear and wing gear with Everest plows and the International has a Tenco setup. I like the Everest plows plows better because they scrape better.


----------



## alcoc420

Smithtown (NY) had a lot of ice on Friday. The images are from a cell phone video posted on my wife's Facebook page. The Mack Granite could not go up the 10% grade. He had to turn around and back up the hill.


----------



## neman

alcoc420;1720649 said:


> Smithtown (NY) had a lot of ice on Friday. The images are from a cell phone video posted on my wife's Facebook page. The Mack Granite could not go up the 10% grade. He had to turn around and back up the hill.


That is a long truck! Looks like it would be okay on an interstate highway.It's got to be tough to handle.


----------



## CityGuy

Few web finds


----------



## CityGuy

Few more finds


----------



## WestTac1

NYS*DOT
2014 Dodge Ram/E-Z Tip Dump Body/Fisher Plow
Road Crew Truck


----------



## mercer_me

Maine DOT's new F-550's getting set up at HP Fairfield. I have no idea why MDOT needs F-550's with plows and wings, they are pretty small for the roads they plow.


----------



## Bones357

City of Erie Chevy 3500 (new this season):


----------



## mercer_me

Town of Skowhegan's new Freightliner wheeler. This truck is going to replace there old Mack 4x4.


----------



## vplow

Mercer, any chance you have or could get any pics of that Skowhegan 4x4 before it's gone? Is it an old RM? I didn't know any towns in that part of the state even still ran big 4x4s... in the mountains and further north they have them of course, but I've only ever found s/a and tandems around Augusta-Waterville-Bangor area.


----------



## fredlund

vplow;1724164 said:


> Mercer, any chance you have or could get any pics of that Skowhegan 4x4 before it's gone? Is it an old RM? I didn't know any towns in that part of the state even still ran big 4x4s... in the mountains and further north they have them of course, but I've only ever found s/a and tandems around Augusta-Waterville-Bangor area.


It seems pretty frequent that there's a post on here saying such and such town got rid of this really old mack or walter or oshkosh and replaced it with this new international or freightliner...

I know a lot of municipalities like to take the low bidder but

When you look at the price disparity between an international or a freightliner vs a western star or mack or kenworth...its rather small. Maybe the new macks or kenworths won't last AS LONG as the older ones did, but on a lot of the bids you're talking between a couple thousand dollars to twenty grand MAX.

Divide up the price of the truck by the number of years it's going to last, and then subtract out the trade in value and the better truck pays for itself. I have never seen a highway supt even point this out at a town meeting.

I'm beginning to wonder if guys would rather have lower quality trucks and just get them more frequently?

I'm also very curious to see how long NYS DOT will run their macks...they started buying those in 2005/2006, so they still have a couple years to go before they are at the 10 yr mark...but with stainless steel bodies, the bodies will NOT be the first thing to go on them. Would be very cool if they could squeeze 15 years or so out of those trucks. It's troubling to me to see trucks as new as 2004 or 2005 getting traded in ALREADY

I'm not 100% on the politics behind Henderson VS Viking Cives...with NYS DOT you clearly have to put together and bid a package. Viking Cives has been pretty vocal about being a NYS company and has lamented the fact that they lost the NYS DOT contract...they actually got some state grants and low interest loans to buy some new equipment...another interesting dilemma if a state should buy in-state products first, even if they are less desirable?


----------



## BillyRgn

Some towns when they put out contract will give preference to in town contractors, my town also has a bid waver everytime they buy cars or pickups, they do not put it out to bid they just go to the ford dealer in town and get what they need. I do not think you can get away with it with bigger ticket items like multipul 9 ton dumps because the dollar amount is to high


----------



## fireball

How long a vehicle last's is very hard to quantify to a town meeting or a bunch of pinheads. The truck manufactures kinda like to say that you need a new truck every 5 years anyway. I have long argued that a lot of small towns would be better off leasing their trucks with maintenance included than trying to budget what it costs to do maintenance without mechanics. The hotshot accountants are never the ones crawling under the trucks on wet slushy snows.


----------



## mercer_me

vplow;1724164 said:


> Mercer, any chance you have or could get any pics of that Skowhegan 4x4 before it's gone? Is it an old RM? I didn't know any towns in that part of the state even still ran big 4x4s... in the mountains and further north they have them of course, but I've only ever found s/a and tandems around Augusta-Waterville-Bangor area.


There arn't many towns in this area with big 4x4 and 6x6 trucks. There really isn't a need for them. I have never ran into a situation plowing town roads that I needed 4wd or 6wd. I think a wheeler is all you need if you have a lot of hills.



fredlund;1724192 said:


> It seems pretty frequent that there's a post on here saying such and such town got rid of this really old mack or walter or oshkosh and replaced it with this new international or freightliner...
> 
> I know a lot of municipalities like to take the low bidder but
> 
> When you look at the price disparity between an international or a freightliner vs a western star or mack or kenworth...its rather small. Maybe the new macks or kenworths won't last AS LONG as the older ones did, but on a lot of the bids you're talking between a couple thousand dollars to twenty grand MAX.
> 
> Divide up the price of the truck by the number of years it's going to last, and then subtract out the trade in value and the better truck pays for itself. I have never seen a highway supt even point this out at a town meeting.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if guys would rather have lower quality trucks and just get them more frequently?
> 
> I'm also very curious to see how long NYS DOT will run their macks...they started buying those in 2005/2006, so they still have a couple years to go before they are at the 10 yr mark...but with stainless steel bodies, the bodies will NOT be the first thing to go on them. Would be very cool if they could squeeze 15 years or so out of those trucks. It's troubling to me to see trucks as new as 2004 or 2005 getting traded in ALREADY.


I wish more towns and Maine DOT would buy nicer trucks like a Western Star or Kenworth. I think a higher quality truck would be worth the extra money. Most towns and Maine DOT keep there trucks for 15 years. Some trucks are still in good shape and work good at 15 years old. A lot of contractors will buy them and have great luck with them.

Pictures of Skowhegan's 4x4 Mack. (I did not take these pictures. I found them on Facebook.) My buddy who works for Skowhegan Public Works says the wing is about the same length as a grader wing.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

vplow;1724164 said:


> Mercer, any chance you have or could get any pics of that Skowhegan 4x4 before it's gone? Is it an old RM? I didn't know any towns in that part of the state even still ran big 4x4s... in the mountains and further north they have them of course, but I've only ever found s/a and tandems around Augusta-Waterville-Bangor area.


Found this in a file. We bought this 1971 International M412-10 in 1990 from the local dealer after the City of Pointe-Claire traded it in on a new truck. We kept it until about 5-6 years ago.

So - the picture's attached as an PDF file apparently.


----------



## fredlund

Another question, for the regular wing operators on here:

With a full cable wing, are you able to control the effective wing plowing width less than with a hydraulic wing?

I know with a lot of the hydraulic patrol wings it is possible to just have the wing push off the truck a little bit...making it possible to deploy the wing on a more narrow street, whereas with the more traditional cable wings it seems iike when it's out it's really out...is that so?? Or is my observation/understanding wrong?


----------



## arathol

fredlund;1725211 said:


> Another question, for the regular wing operators on here:
> 
> With a full cable wing, are you able to control the effective wing plowing width less than with a hydraulic wing?
> 
> I know with a lot of the hydraulic patrol wings it is possible to just have the wing push off the truck a little bit...making it possible to deploy the wing on a more narrow street, whereas with the more traditional cable wings it seems iike when it's out it's really out...is that so?? Or is my observation/understanding wrong?


The new hydraulic wings have a piston to extend the width. Its easy, just pull the IN/OUT lever. 
The older cable operated wings can be adjusted but its a manual operation. Changing the width means changing the length of the braces. The braces are 2 parts, a solid arm with a series of holes in it that attaches to the plow and a sleeve with a single hole through it that attaches to the truck. Its just like a piston but its manually operated and held in position by pins. To changes the width you remove the pins, line up the holes in the sleeve and the arm at what ever width you need and put the pins back in. Thats generally not something you do on a regular basis. 
Its also posible to bring the wing in some by raising the brace block on the truck if it has one but that can lead to serious issues if you aren't real careful.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Freightliner 108SD


----------



## Plow Boss

New Mack MHD


----------



## Plow Boss

NY Mack 4x4


----------



## CityGuy

VolvoL60F;1725274 said:


> Freightliner 108SD


That's a sweet looking truck.


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;1725430 said:


> NY Mack 4x4


Curious why they still run those big wing pilars? Why not switch to a mid or rear mount?


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;1725425 said:


> New Mack MHD


Sharpe truck. Like the color.


----------



## arathol

Hamelfire;1725490 said:


> Curious why they still run those big wing pilars? Why not switch to a mid or rear mount?


Thats an old school cable operated shelfing wing. You can't really shelf with a rear or midmount mounted wing. 
Can't tell you why they went with the cable driven design though. Similiar designs operated by hydraulics are available and far less complex.


----------



## fredlund

Hamelfire;1725489 said:


> That's a sweet looking truck.


They don't look bad in dark colors. I think the 108s look pretty nasty in white or yellow or something like that.

The MHD Mack looks sharp but those lights are a little too sci-fi for me. It's one thing when they're on the headgear but they look weird coming off the hood.


----------



## fredlund

Plow Boss;1725430 said:


> NY Mack 4x4


Is that a frame mount spreader on the HINO to the right? Neat to see the hinos getting specked out with heavy stuff on them...wonder how they will hold up..


----------



## BillyRgn

Hamelfire;1725490 said:


> Curious why they still run those big wing pilars? Why not switch to a mid or rear mount?


Rear and mid mount wings are pretty much just for normal plowing, the wings with the pillars allow you to shelf the snow when the banks get to tall, also in places where there's gaurd rails the will run as close to the gaurd rail as possible with the normal front blade and have the wing lifted over the gaurd rail to push the snow up over and back, can't do that with a mid mount.


----------



## mercer_me

arathol;1725525 said:


> Thats an old school cable operated shelfing wing. You can't really shelf with a rear or midmount mounted wing.
> Can't tell you why they went with the cable driven design though. Similiar designs operated by hydraulics are available and far less complex.


Maine DOT runs all cable style, wings even on the brand new trucks. I have never ran a hydraulic style but, I hear they work better because they don't bounce as much.


----------



## ultimate plow

arathol;1709808 said:


> OK so we have seen the new shiny stuff, here are a couple shots of something not so new but still real nice.
> 1988 Ford L8000 with the big Brazil turbo diesel motor, 5 speed with Eaton 2 speed axle and chassis mounted Swenson spreader.


That truck is pure awesomeness! Good ol ford


----------



## arathol

mercer_me;1726411 said:


> Maine DOT runs all cable style, wings even on the brand new trucks. I have never ran a hydraulic style but, I hear they work better because they don't bounce as much.


I ran cable actuated wings for years before the hydraulic ones came along. The hydraulic wings are much, much better in every respect. About the only thing better with the cable wing is it gives more if you hit something. Since there is nothing holding the wing down it can pop up and bounce over a curb or whatever, where a wing with a hydraulic piston holding it in place is much more likely to either get damaged or do some damage it if hits a fixed object.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Up for Aution*

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=3585&itemId=17871#


----------



## alcoc420

The plows are not on, but I thought somebody might like a couple of vintage plow trucks. I don't know who took the photos, but it was about 1975-76. I found them in the '80s. 1971 Mack DM600, 1974 Autocar DC9964. Town of Smithtown, NY.


----------



## WestTac1

NYS*DOT Truck 109175


----------



## Vermontster

Not the best shot, Sunapee N.H. truck at the local IH dealer. Looks to have suffered some cab damage.


----------



## fredlund

WestTac1;1728383 said:


> NYS*DOT Truck 109175


Nice catch...

I have noticed the new tractors NYS DOT bought were mack axle back units. I have never seen one with plows, nor have I seen one with any headgear on.

While I like the idea of having EVERY capable truck in the fleet plow, I have to wonder if it makes all that much sense to plow with the tractors. Presumably, without plowing, and with limited winter operation, the tractors could actually last a long long time. Add to that the hassle of adding and taking off the v-hopper spreader...not sure if I fully understand the decision to set the tractors up as plows.


----------



## mercer_me

fredlund;1729225 said:


> Nice catch...
> 
> I have noticed the new tractors NYS DOT bought were mack axle back units. I have never seen one with plows, nor have I seen one with any headgear on.
> 
> While I like the idea of having EVERY capable truck in the fleet plow, I have to wonder if it makes all that much sense to plow with the tractors. Presumably, without plowing, and with limited winter operation, the tractors could actually last a long long time. Add to that the hassle of adding and taking off the v-hopper spreader...not sure if I fully understand the decision to set the tractors up as plows.


Maine DOT does the same thing. I also think they would be better off not plowing with them.


----------



## lowercherty

*Big truck plows*

One thing I'm seeing a lot of here with the cities, counties, and state in Minnesota is that instead of buying elaborate 4WD truck plows, they are tending more towards 2WD and conventional tandem truck plows with patrol wings for most work and using AWD graders for benching. Occasionally in a bad storm they will use a grader with a V on front or a front end loader with a V for opening. If there are areas that start closing in beyond that equipment's ability to widen it, they push back with a front end loader pushing sideways with the bucket. Very rarely other than for snow removal they will use a rotary plow on a front end loader.

Most of this equipment, other than the plow attachments, is needed for summer work anyway and it saves a lot of money on buying purpose built trucks.

We are more open than out east and flatter than out west so this is something that works here.

Bruce K
Mt. Iron, MN



fredlund;1724192 said:


> It seems pretty frequent that there's a post on here saying such and such town got rid of this really old mack or walter or oshkosh and replaced it with this new international or freightliner...
> 
> I know a lot of municipalities like to take the low bidder but
> 
> When you look at the price disparity between an international or a freightliner vs a western star or mack or kenworth...its rather small. Maybe the new macks or kenworths won't last AS LONG as the older ones did, but on a lot of the bids you're talking between a couple thousand dollars to twenty grand MAX.
> 
> Divide up the price of the truck by the number of years it's going to last, and then subtract out the trade in value and the better truck pays for itself. I have never seen a highway supt even point this out at a town meeting.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if guys would rather have lower quality trucks and just get them more frequently?
> 
> I'm also very curious to see how long NYS DOT will run their macks...they started buying those in 2005/2006, so they still have a couple years to go before they are at the 10 yr mark...but with stainless steel bodies, the bodies will NOT be the first thing to go on them. Would be very cool if they could squeeze 15 years or so out of those trucks. It's troubling to me to see trucks as new as 2004 or 2005 getting traded in ALREADY
> 
> I'm not 100% on the politics behind Henderson VS Viking Cives...with NYS DOT you clearly have to put together and bid a package. Viking Cives has been pretty vocal about being a NYS company and has lamented the fact that they lost the NYS DOT contract...they actually got some state grants and low interest loans to buy some new equipment...another interesting dilemma if a state should buy in-state products first, even if they are less desirable?


----------



## mercer_me

Two of Maine DOT's new International wheelers. They have had nothing but engine trouble with the new International single axle trucks and they decided to go with them for wheelers. These new wheelers also have 5 speed Allisons. I think the person who ordered these trucks needs a swift kick in the nuts.


----------



## vplow

fredlund;1729225 said:


> Nice catch...
> 
> While I like the idea of having EVERY capable truck in the fleet plow, I have to wonder if it makes all that much sense to plow with the tractors. Presumably, without plowing, and with limited winter operation, the tractors could actually last a long long time. Add to that the hassle of adding and taking off the v-hopper spreader...not sure if I fully understand the decision to set the tractors up as plows.


well, but the flip side to that argument is, they'd need to buy an additional plow unit for each tractor that currently plows a route that wouldn't if they had only dedicated tractors (and some of the tractors are dedicated as it stands now- they do still need a few to move lowboys and run liquid pre-treat tanks all winter). Ok, so the tractor might last 20 years instead of 12, since it would just be sitting around taking up space for 5 months of the year. But they'd also be buying another plow truck every 10-12 years or so regardless. The reality is probably closer to, they need X# plow trucks in winter, but less dump trucks in summer, and alos need more tractors in summer than winter- so they may as well have PLOW trucks that can do something useful in the summer. I don't think it's a matter of having extra tractors laying around as much as it is that they'd be buying more trucks if they had such a big split between summer and winter trucks that they had a bunch of trucks that didn't get used half the year each. I actually think it makes a lot of sense personally to get dual usage over the same lifespan rather than buy more trucks and have a few of them last longer. Esp. if they had to spend time every spring getting the cobwebs out of the winterized tractors etc.


----------



## vplow

mercer_me;1725110 said:


> There arn't many towns in this area with big 4x4 and 6x6 trucks. There really isn't a need for them. I have never ran into a situation plowing town roads that I needed 4wd or 6wd. I think a wheeler is all you need if you have a lot of hills.
> 
> I wish more towns and Maine DOT would buy nicer trucks like a Western Star or Kenworth. I think a higher quality truck would be worth the extra money. Most towns and Maine DOT keep there trucks for 15 years. Some trucks are still in good shape and work good at 15 years old. A lot of contractors will buy them and have great luck with them.
> 
> Pictures of Skowhegan's 4x4 Mack. (I did not take these pictures. I found them on Facebook.) My buddy who works for Skowhegan Public Works says the wing is about the same length as a grader wing.


Thanks Mercer! That is an awesome old mack, always sad to see classic iron like that go. Yeah, looks like at least a 12' wing on it. For most places nowadays tandems will usually do the job, but if there's enough severe drifting or steep enough hills there's times where a 4x4 or even 6x6 is still the way to go.... 4 foot drifts on a 15% grade, that sort of thing. Or for places where pushing back when the snowbanks are 8' high, or where a big windblown bliizzard can mean v plow and double wings into a half mile long 10' drift, graders or big 4x4/6x6 is the only way (short of bucket by bucket for hours with the loader, anyway). But a chained-up and locked tandem can still handle a lot, there's a reason the big 4x4s are much scarcer today than they used to be.


----------



## snow

Today in Stratford


----------



## snowman44

we ran 7 oshkosh's that all got replaced by 4x4 international paystar's when these come up for replacement they are getting replaced with big tandems.I ran one of the first 4x4's that got replaced with a 70,000 lb gvw paystar with 14ft do-all box, 12ft belly blade, one-way plow and v-plow when needed with 450hp motor and 13 speed tran. I would say over- all after driving both, the tandem can do all most everything the 4x4 could, with the big hp and the heavier truck it has pushed through everything that I have ask it to.I have found some draw backs though, the longer truck takes more to get turned around,when turning sharp at intersections it is messy as the truck has a lot of drag, if you have a drift area with a curve it's hard to hold the truck in bank,the 4x4's has a lot better visability as they only have 3yd tipper boxes on them


----------



## alcoc420

I think the shift from 4x4 plow trucks to 6x4 and 4x2s has to do with a gradual increase in budgets over the decades. The strategy in rural areas seemed to be: open the roads after the snow stopped. Today it seems the strategy is: keep ahead of the snow. I think this requires more trucks per mile, and more salt capacity per truck. Just my opinion. I would be interested to know how off it is. Photo after last night's storm. 2000 Mack RD600, NY25/25A Smithtown, NY.


----------



## lakeeffect

*NYSDOT Tow plow*

Here is NYSDOT's new Viking Tow Plow


----------



## vplow

There's a lot of truth to what AlcoC420 says re: the way snow plowing is done in recent times vs. historically, and the implications for shifts away from 4x4s/graders/crawlers etc. to tandems or even just single angles. Now only in the worst of situations do roads actually get "lost", whereas 50 years ago most towns didn't even plow at least some of their roads until the storm ended. I would say that is more tied to the equipment changes from say the 1950s to ca. 1980 though, whereas the growing number of tandems vs. 4x4s in the last 20 year sor so (and especially the last 10 it seems, at least in upstate NY) is probably more tied to a combination of increased abilties of, and experience with the tandems, plus the increased costs of the trucks and tighter fiscal belts making a more expensive truck a harder sell to the town board etc.- which is what Snowman seems to sum up (and as he observes, another big change is in the engines themselves - used to be lots of big 4wds with under 300 (often only 250 or less) HP but tons of low-end torque, now we have 450 hp + tandems ) - aside from big hills or truly extreme conditions, the tandems can usually handle it. Put that tandem on a steep winding hill and the differences probably will be greater though. Put some ice on those hills and the tandems also might struggle at times- I know of places where in bad ice they'll put the 1-ton 4x4s out sanding first before they bring their tandems around, just so the tandems have a little something more to work with on the steep hills. They didn't do that back when they had old Walters etc. Of course if you go back far enough the typical sand truck was just a 2wd single- axle (with no plows, just as the plow truck usually had no spreader in those days) and if it was real bad it was chained up and they sanded backwards up or down the hills just to give themselves some grip under the tires.


----------



## fredlund

vplow;1733292 said:


> There's a lot of truth to what AlcoC420 says re: the way snow plowing is done in recent times vs. historically, and the implications for shifts away from 4x4s/graders/crawlers etc. to tandems or even just single angles. Now only in the worst of situations do roads actually get "lost", whereas 50 years ago most towns didn't even plow at least some of their roads until the storm ended. I would say that is more tied to the equipment changes from say the 1950s to ca. 1980 though, whereas the growing number of tandems vs. 4x4s in the last 20 year sor so (and especially the last 10 it seems, at least in upstate NY) is probably more tied to a combination of increased abilties of, and experience with the tandems, plus the increased costs of the trucks and tighter fiscal belts making a more expensive truck a harder sell to the town board etc.- which is what Snowman seems to sum up (and as he observes, another big change is in the engines themselves - used to be lots of big 4wds with under 300 (often only 250 or less) HP but tons of low-end torque, now we have 450 hp + tandems ) - aside from big hills or truly extreme conditions, the tandems can usually handle it. Put that tandem on a steep winding hill and the differences probably will be greater though. Put some ice on those hills and the tandems also might struggle at times- I know of places where in bad ice they'll put the 1-ton 4x4s out sanding first before they bring their tandems around, just so the tandems have a little something more to work with on the steep hills. They didn't do that back when they had old Walters etc. Of course if you go back far enough the typical sand truck was just a 2wd single- axle (with no plows, just as the plow truck usually had no spreader in those days) and if it was real bad it was chained up and they sanded backwards up or down the hills just to give themselves some grip under the tires.


What's also interesting is looking at how some of the truck manufacturers have changed the 4wd offering in their product lines.

In terms of from the factory 4wd kits on larger trucks, I've seen granite 4x4s and 6x6s in person, as well as 4x4 workstars. They seem to be getting rarer and rarer and the costs associated with the option seem to go up and up. Frequently the option isn't even mentioned in a lot of the literature from the manufacturers.

I've been equally interested in that manufacturers like freightliner and even kenworth have added 4wd capability on smaller trucks, like the M2 106 and the Kenworth T270. The town where i grew up (town on the hudson, north of New York City a bit) added 2 kenworth t270 4x4 rigs to replace some aging international 4900 4x4 rigs. The trucks were speced with henderson poly plows (presumably for reduced weight) and 11' munibodies. The guys are somewhat reluctant to completely fill the truck with salt, but it seems like they haul when they are full of snow OK. The price tag for the trucks was around $180K, fully equipped, and supposedly a 4x4 granite similarly equipped but with a heavier plow would have run $210K.

I have a feeling that regions with a lot of snow would not be comfortable running a T270 for snow; I think the 4x4 front axle is 14 or 16K, which probably falls short of what you'd want to run a wing on. Interestingly though, in their new vocational offering, Kenworth does not include 4x4 as an option on the T470.

I lived in New Hampshire and Vermont for five years. I was always amazed at some of the hills the guys there would fearlessly climb with 4x2 or 6x4 trucks. It convinced me that 4x4 really wasn't required in a lot of cases.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Nj DOT*

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

*Somerset Cty Nj*

Found Online - Got Salt!


----------



## arathol

Plow Boss;1733503 said:


> Found Online - Got Salt!


Salt they got

What they need is a real loader operator. There's more salt on the ground than in the truck. Looks like he missed the truck with the first bucket.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1733503 said:


> Found Online - Got Salt!


My boss would loose his sh!t if I did that. Anybody that has ran a loader for more than 10 minutes should be able to load a truck with spilling it that bad.


----------



## melldog55

Thats the sadest thing ive ever seen. Like Mercer said, Loaders are by far one of the easiest peices of heavy equipment to operate. After we get loaded there is never a spec of salt in our dump body, our loader operater is as expierenced as they come. 20 years loading wicked big salters.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## mercer_me

A friend of mine put this picture on Facebook. It's a brand new F-550 with a custom Boss V plow setup and a wing. The picture was taken a HP Fairfield.


----------



## Plow Boss

Princeton Nj


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOTplows busy lately


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack on RT 443


----------



## Plow Boss

Branchburg Nj


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plows busy this month.


----------



## crazyboy

Plow Boss;1733500 said:


> Found Online


Nice pic, they sure have a lot of those identical trucks.


----------



## matteo30

Is Penn Dot back on contract with Mack, or are newer truck international?


----------



## fredlund

matteo30;1736501 said:


> Is Penn Dot back on contract with Mack, or are newer truck international?


Seems like they're back on with mack, the latest one that was posted on here from the farm show was a mack.


----------



## fredlund

Plow Boss;1736407 said:


> Branchburg Nj


was watching some local guys do similar cleanup on Wednesday. Couldnt snap a photo as I was driving and my phone was buried a couple layers deep. Deems like a wing might do a bit more and protect the edge of pavement a bit better!


----------



## mercer_me

I can't imagine plowing with out a wing.Wings save so much time I think it's crazy not to use them. It's not that big of a deal after you have used one a few times. After a while you don't even need your spot mirror, you just know where the end of the wing is.


----------



## IC-Smoke

here are a couple from Hillsdale County Road Commission (Michigan) 
*VIDEO:*







Caught a drift with the one way blade and put him over is the story I heard. blade is on the other side of the truck.


Jackson County Road Commission (Michigan) winging back drifts:


----------



## JIM SHERRY

matteo30;1736501 said:


> Is Penn Dot back on contract with Mack, or are newer truck international?


PennDOT has a many Internationals but a few 2014 Granites are showing up. I have a few buddies that work for them and they all favor the Macks.


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

matteo30;1736501 said:


> Is Penn Dot back on contract with Mack, or are newer truck international?


The guy at the PA Farm Show told me they are back to Macks for 2014-2015.


----------



## chevy wingman

your right Mercer Me, a truck without a wing isnt using the trucks full potential capabilities of being a plow truck


----------



## WestTac1

Two generations of NYS*DOT International's


----------



## mercer_me

WestTac1;1737569 said:


> Two generations of NYS*DOT International's


Both good trucks I have driven both generations of International and they make a decent plow truck.


----------



## jegolopolli

A coworker got a couple decent pics of me today:


----------



## vtdumptrucker

MSS Mow;1719181 said:


> Maine has had some BAD ice today. Here's a couple of casualties of it. The one that is hard to see is a MDOT truck off the highway on I395 in Bangor or Brewer. The other is a truck off in Sydney.


Why would you even try a hill that icy with no irons on?


----------



## vplow

mercer_me;1736597 said:


> I can't imagine plowing with out a wing.Wings save so much time I think it's crazy not to use them. It's not that big of a deal after you have used one a few times. After a while you don't even need your spot mirror, you just know where the end of the wing is.


You'd think, right? NJ and PA just don't embrace the concept for some reason. At least PennDOt has gotten on board the last 10 years or so with going to wings on all tandems. A few NJ counties and some townships in Sussex Co. (top of the state) run wings, but most don't. NJDOT is the worst though (well, in more than one way, but I digress)- they have a bunch of wing trucks, but don't even bother mounting the wings! I've only ever seen a NJDOT wing in use once, benching back drifts from snow blowing across a lake about 10 years ago.


----------



## BillyRgn

Country roads are one thing but when. You start getting closer to city's wings are always possible because how tight roads can be as well as parked cars, some places are also against them because they believe it is hazardous to have a wing in high traffic areas. Another reason for no wings or limited wings is unions. A lot of places the union will require two people to be in a truck if the truck has a wing. Most places don't have spare guys to ride in trucks and some unions will fight against wings because they think it can cost jobs eventually. Truck with wing on roads instead of two trucks on roads means one less person required. Personally I think wings are under utilized in a lot of placed but i think there are a lot of places that could not use wings due to traffic parked cars etc.


----------



## IC-Smoke




----------



## fredlund

BillyRgn;1738614 said:


> Country roads are one thing but when. You start getting closer to city's wings are always possible because how tight roads can be as well as parked cars, some places are also against them because they believe it is hazardous to have a wing in high traffic areas. Another reason for no wings or limited wings is unions. A lot of places the union will require two people to be in a truck if the truck has a wing. Most places don't have spare guys to ride in trucks and some unions will fight against wings because they think it can cost jobs eventually. Truck with wing on roads instead of two trucks on roads means one less person required. Personally I think wings are under utilized in a lot of placed but i think there are a lot of places that could not use wings due to traffic parked cars etc.


It also seems that in a fair amount of areas where there is heavier snow the wing is reserved for benching work. Most towns in North West CT have a truck or two with a wing or perhaps a grader with a wing, but the wings are usually used after heavy snow fall for pushing back and for site lines.

I'm not sure if they haven't seen/thought about the idea of a patrol type wing, or they just have their routes and schedules set up to not need an increase in productivity.

The other thing is I think even in fairly rural areas a lot of Connecticut roads, for example, have curbs and drains that have the curb shaped inlet on them. Sometimes they just extend a few feet of curbing around the drain, but if you start looking in Mass, NH and VT, the basins have no exposed concrete and typically dont have a curb inlet. So even if there is a drain you can wing over it. If you're winging a road and youre running the wing over the edge of the asphalt and then all of a sudden there's a catch basin top sticking up that's obviously an issue.

I know a lot of towns have habitually bought trucks with very similar specs or the same specs as CT DOT...I'm curious to see if the towns will start buying some of the wing equipment like the smaller hydraulic wings or mid mount wings.

Regarding traffic...if you take something like the somewhat recently expanded rt 7 in new milford...there's just SO much asphalt there, especially when you get down to around to the walmart, home depot, etc areas. End to end with a 10 or 11' power angle, you're talking like 6-7 passes at least. I can see why it's not a good idea to run a wing hanging out 3' into an adjacent lane during rush hour, but off hour, at night or whatever, couple whelen LEDs on the edge of the wing and have at it in my book.


----------



## fredlund

BillyRgn;1738614 said:


> Country roads are one thing but when. You start getting closer to city's wings are always possible because how tight roads can be as well as parked cars, some places are also against them because they believe it is hazardous to have a wing in high traffic areas. Another reason for no wings or limited wings is unions. A lot of places the union will require two people to be in a truck if the truck has a wing. Most places don't have spare guys to ride in trucks and some unions will fight against wings because they think it can cost jobs eventually. Truck with wing on roads instead of two trucks on roads means one less person required. Personally I think wings are under utilized in a lot of placed but i think there are a lot of places that could not use wings due to traffic parked cars etc.


Litchfield has a new tandem workstar with a HUGE combo body on it...had to be around 14'...has one of those everest half butterfly front plows on it...def could get a lot more done around there with a wing. I think they have two trucks with benching wings their grader has a wing but...in the context of a $180K truck, an extra $5-8K for a wing, even if it only gets used half the time, is really peanuts.


----------



## fredlund

BillyRgn;1738614 said:


> Another reason for no wings or limited wings is unions. A lot of places the union will require two people to be in a truck if the truck has a wing. Most places don't have spare guys to ride in trucks and some unions will fight against wings because they think it can cost jobs eventually.


I think the fears of costing jobs have some legitimate basis, but I think that most of the time, if the budgets are sustainable and not way out of line, then the increased efficiency can just lead to a higher level of service, rather than finishing sooner and just going home earlier.

If a DPW can clean up and widen out roads faster, then go and clean up the downtown area and haul away the snow sooner...haul away more snow...do a more thorough job, etc.

It's just like DPWs that do both highway work and garbage collection in house and do collection with rear load trucks that have 3 guys on a crew...switch the residential routes to automated trucks, then take the other 2 guys and put them on road repair and do more in house rather than hiring out anything more than a section or two of pipe to contractors...

Longer discussion for another day and another place, this is for plow photos!


----------



## snowman44

Ic=smoke is that the Hillsdale truck that was on it's side in your earlier post,did the plow go in the ground or did it catch a finger drift?


----------



## Greyn644

*High winging with excavator*

This is our excavator that we took an old 12ft wing and welded a JRb quick coupler on. We use it for alot of our high winging, you can really push the snow back far with this compared to doing it with the trucks or in them spots were there is a ditch and you cant get in close enough high wing with the trucks. Works really well and fast.


----------



## FISHERBOY

sweet shots


----------



## Greyn644

*Western Star*

Our newer western star with Stainless Henderson plows and 13ft air flo sander


----------



## Greyn644

Greyn644;1739115 said:


> Our newer western star with Stainless Henderson plows and 13ft air flo sander


Not Sure why the pics are upside down... not sure how to fix them:/


----------



## Plow Boss

Here you go - Nice truck!


----------



## Greyn644

Plow Boss;1739167 said:


> Here you go - Nice truck!


Hey, thanks! Thanks for flipping them around! i really appreciate it, im not sure how i got them upside down! haha


----------



## Uncle Herb

Awesome photos Greyn644!


----------



## granitefan713

Great pics guys!! After seeing the pics of that new PennDOT Mack that was at the Farm Show this year, it makes me wish I had gone!

Here are some of my recent finds.

Freightliner FL70 operated by a local landscaping contractor









2014 Freightliner 108SD









Mack Superliner operated by a local concrete company









2014 Freightliner M2 106 4x4


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1739115 said:


> Our newer Western Star with Stainless Henderson plows and 13ft Air Flo sander


When your sander is empty does it spin a lot? We are thinking about taking the dump body off my Ford and mounting the sander to the frame like your Western Star. But, we are nervous if we get rid of the extra weight of the dump body when the sander is empty the truck will spin a lot.


----------



## Greyn644

Hey, no its not bad at all, with these sanders im sure you know they empty from the front back so that keeps alot of your weight over the drives. If you do it you will never want to run a plow truck with a sander in the box again. When its on the frame the truck is not nearly as top heavy and your visibility is 10x better. if you want i can send you pics or post some that show the brackets we made to mount them on the frame.


----------



## mossman381

Video of the Village of Warrens Sterling dump truck pushing back some drifts. It was -35 so I was outside as much as I could stand so some of the video is from inside my truck.


----------



## mossman381

And a little something I saw fueling up


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;1735841 said:


> A friend of mine put this picture on Facebook. It's a brand new F-550 with a custom Boss V plow setup and a wing. The picture was taken a HP Fairfield.


How do they not hit the mirror when the wing goes up? That has to be really close.


----------



## CityGuy

WestTac1;1737569 said:


> Two generations of NYS*DOT International's


Wow all the safety technology of today and they still run rotating lights.


----------



## chevy wingman

Its all in the adjustment


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1740220 said:


> Hey, no its not bad at all, with these sanders I'm sure you know they empty from the front back so that keeps a lot of your weight over the drives. If you do it you will never want to run a plow truck with a sander in the box again. When its on the frame the truck is not nearly as top heavy and your visibility is 10x better. if you want i can send you pics or post some that show the brackets we made to mount them on the frame.


If you could post those pictures that would be awesome. We are planning on putting some plate steel under the sander to add some weight. Are you able to plow with the sander completely empty?



Hamelfire;1740283 said:


> How do they not hit the mirror when the wing goes up? That has to be really close.


Every truck I have ever plowed with it was possible to hit the mirror with the wing. Just pick the wing up slow and it should be fine.


----------



## McDude

Sorry I've been hoarding these for over a year. I'll post more soon. I'm not sure of the bigger truck but the small one is surprisingly only F350 has 2 tires on back and not 4 (I forget exactly what the exact term is at the moment).

Trucks are Chicago DOT.


----------



## breadfan

^^ super singles? that is a pretty cool setup on that little one ton.


----------



## Uncle Herb

The larger truck is an International, probably a 2674 model. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bones357

More PennDOT in action:


----------



## alcoc420

A fellow resident sent me some impressive photos of plows in action. Here are a few. They were taken in the past few weeks in Smithtown, NY


----------



## snowman44

With today's budget's I was wondering how it's affecting everyone's daily operations. We are down 11 guy's in the last 10 yrs.We have a guy for every run which most increased to 40-50 miles each(one -way) and 2 night-guy's on a staggered shift. That leaves know for fill in or to help when needed after hours or for any the things pop up daily.Today it finally bit us, we are like most of the country having a winter like the go old day's since nov-22 had 153 inches of snow with very little thaw, and have gotten some kind of snow every day,been in the truck every day but 4 day's on the weekend's


----------



## snowman44

since Friday we have gotten 21 inches and heavy winds, last night we lost a few roads including a main road (10,000) car's a day With no extra guy's we haven't had any one to run the blower or any one to do any benching, all's we are able to do is maint. The banks are getting so high it's getting hard to throw the snow over,my plow is 63 inches at the discharge, I have spent a great deal of time cleaning the hood off.I am going to demo a knew plow next week that has a 76 inch at discharge so maybe that will help.( prev. post got posted before I was done with it)


----------



## snow

alcoc420;1741540 said:


> A fellow resident sent me some impressive photos of plows in action. Here are a few. They were taken in the past few weeks in Smithtown, NY


Nice finds!


----------



## BillyRgn

McDude;1741308 said:


> Sorry I've been hoarding these for over a year. I'll post more soon. I'm not sure of the bigger truck but the small one is surprisingly only F350 has 2 tires on back and not 4 (I forget exactly what the exact term is at the moment).
> 
> Trucks are Chicago DOT.


If that's a 350, it must of had some suspension work done, with that heavy combo body, and that load of salt that truck should be riding pretty low, the super singles are interesting. I would rather have the duals for stabilization, however being a 350 they may have needed to lower the weight of the vehicle to meet the gross weight rating. They only time I've seen super singles on trucks that small is the FDNY has a couple brush trucks with singles on the rear but those trucks are either 450 or 550''s


----------



## crazy88

Colorado DOT that I took 30min ago.


----------



## chevy wingman

BillyRgn;1742127 said:


> If that's a 350, it must of had some suspension work done, with that heavy combo body, and that load of salt that truck should be riding pretty low, the super singles are interesting. I would rather have the duals for stabilization, however being a 350 they may have needed to lower the weight of the vehicle to meet the gross weight rating. They only time I've seen super singles on trucks that small is the FDNY has a couple brush trucks with singles on the rear but those trucks are either 450 or 550''s


something not right about that truck....body way too long and tall for that wheelbase, at least 4 yards salt on singles is looking for trouble...


----------



## alldayrj

mercer_me;1735841 said:


> A friend of mine put this picture on Facebook. It's a brand new F-550 with a custom Boss V plow setup and a wing. The picture was taken a HP Fairfield.


Hold up hold up hold up

Is that a boss with a chain lift? We need more info


----------



## BillyRgn

alldayrj;1742590 said:


> Hold up hold up hold up
> 
> Is that a boss with a chain lift? We need more info


It appears h.p. Fairfield used there mount with a boss blade, the front wing tower is attached to the head gear and I imagine they could not and would not want to try and add it to boss head gear which deffinatly isn't designed to have a wing post added to it


----------



## alldayrj

Snagged these while sitting in traffic a week or so ago on sunrise highway. It was cool watching the train muscle through rush hour traffic eith stuck cars all over. They just plowed them in. They also kept a few hundred feet open in front of them. Drove the people behind them nuts.







[/URL]

[URL







[/URL]


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Flipper

Its an Everest mount and lift frame. If you have ever seen one it is like an old Fisher mount on steroids. I would also bet that both blades are running off the central hydraulics system.


----------



## mercer_me

alldayrj;1742590 said:


> Hold up hold up hold up
> 
> Is that a boss with a chain lift? We need more info





Flipper;1743349 said:


> Its an Everest mount and lift frame. If you have ever seen one it is like an old Fisher mount on steroids. I would also bet that both blades are running off the central hydraulics system.


That's exactly right, it's Everest head gear with a Boss VXT blade.


----------



## WestTac1

Henrietta, NY DPW Truck 160 Mack Granite


----------



## Maclawnco

Greyn644;1740220 said:


> if you want i can send you pics or post some that show the brackets we made to mount them on the frame.


Please do.


----------



## dzlbudman

Thought y'all would like to see how we plow in Texas. City of Wichita Falls 2013 GU713 with Finker plow on Dolly's


----------



## crazyboy

dzlbudman;1744579 said:


> Thought y'all would like to see how we plow in Texas. City of Wichita Falls 2013 GU713 with Finker plow on Dolly's


Cute tires.


----------



## melldog55

hahaahah wow kind of surprised that it isnt some freighliner pos rental truck.... shocked they have a granite plow....


----------



## dzlbudman

To be honest they build the trucks pretty well. 95% of there fleet is Mack. Also what do you mean "cute tires" 22.5 with floats in the front? Unless your meaning the Dolly's. Yea I understand that. You have to understand we get snow maybe twice a year. Most of the time it's just pure ice.


----------



## CityGuy

dzlbudman;1744579 said:


> Thought y'all would like to see how we plow in Texas. City of Wichita Falls 2013 GU713 with Finker plow on Dolly's


Well its better than nothing I guess.


----------



## crazyboy

dzlbudman;1745038 said:


> To be honest they build the trucks pretty well. 95% of there fleet is Mack. Also what do you mean "cute tires" 22.5 with floats in the front? Unless your meaning the Dolly's. Yea I understand that. You have to understand we get snow maybe twice a year. Most of the time it's just pure ice.


Yes, i was referring to tbe dolly.


----------



## Bones357

PennDOT Mack in action:


----------



## xtreem3d

dzlbudman;1744579 said:


> Thought y'all would like to see how we plow in Texas. City of Wichita Falls 2013 GU713 with Finker plow on Dolly's


I don't know if I'm more surprised it snowed in Texas or that someone from Texas joined plowsite and has 21 posts so far :laughing:


----------



## Oshkosh 201

New international number 212 on the left with it sister truck behind it 211 less then a year old and 221 on the right.


----------



## Oshkosh 201

2011 Oshkosh, 5 speed auto trans, 6x6, Henderson plow and wing


----------



## DaleC

*Lake Township Stark County Ohio*

This is one of 3 new trucks to the Township. This is also a new red scheme they started using.


----------



## DaleC

*Lake Township Stark County Ohio*

One of the older all Yellow International. Lake typically runs Western star Sterling or Ford so this is a rarity


----------



## DaleC

*Lake Township Stark County Ohio*

By far our oldest truck in the fleet. Typically helps out around the fire station or smaller areas so when they had it out on side streets I was shocked


----------



## dzlbudman

xtreem3d;1746278 said:


> I don't know if I'm more surprised it snowed in Texas or that someone from Texas joined plowsite and has 21 posts so far :laughing:


Grew up in Syracuse NY. Plowed my whole life. Before moving here 7 years ago.


----------



## mercer_me

I have a friend on Facebook that is "special" and he loves taking pictures of construction and earth work equipment. He works at McDonalds and he is an extremely reliable and hard working employee. He always has a smile on his face and he is a really great person. He will ride his bike over 20 miles one way in the Summer to take pictures of paving operations. He just loves construction work and taking pictures. I think more people should see him as a role model. I have shared a few of his plowing pictures on hear.

Hear is a picture of a Maine DOT International he took today. You can see the driver gave him a thumbs up. Everybody in the community loves seeing him.


----------



## vtdumptrucker

Oshkosh 201;1746513 said:


> New international number 212 on the left with it sister truck behind it 211 less then a year old and 221 on the right.


we have a 2011 . Nothing but a pos! It has only 45,000 on it . Replaced all coolant hoses twice so far. New fan clutch, fan, radiator , charge cooler, egr valve 3 times , now belt snapped took out fan , shroud, charge cooler, plus the truck has no power, think egr valve is gone again wont do an exhaust burn. Have brought to 3 different dealers , no luck, same answer all the time , "ran fine for us, no codes , can't find problem":angry:. I think we should get rid of it before warranty is up. This pos won't make fifteen years. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## mercer_me

vtdumptrucker;1746979 said:


> we have a 2011 . Nothing but a pos! It has only 45,000 on it . Replaced all coolant hoses twice so far. New fan clutch, fan, radiator , charge cooler, egr valve 3 times , now belt snapped took out fan , shroud, charge cooler, plus the truck has no power, think egr valve is gone again wont do an exhaust burn. Have brought to 3 different dealers , no luck, same answer all the time , "ran fine for us, no codes , can't find problem":angry:. I think we should get rid of it before warranty is up. This pos won't make fifteen years. Hope you have better luck.


Maine DOT has the same exact problems with their blue Internationals. They are all junk. All the brown Internationals they have are great trucks but, International f***ed up when they built these new trucks.


----------



## Oshkosh 201

vtdumptrucker;1746979 said:


> we have a 2011 . Nothing but a pos! It has only 45,000 on it . Replaced all coolant hoses twice so far. New fan clutch, fan, radiator , charge cooler, egr valve 3 times , now belt snapped took out fan , shroud, charge cooler, plus the truck has no power, think egr valve is gone again wont do an exhaust burn. Have brought to 3 different dealers , no luck, same answer all the time , "ran fine for us, no codes , can't find problem":angry:. I think we should get rid of it before warranty is up. This pos won't make fifteen years. Hope you have better luck.


So far so good with the ones we have they have 6 speed auto trans and seem to have lots of power 425hp or 450hp i cant remember off the top of my head.


----------



## DareDog

Oshkosh 201;1747167 said:


> So far so good with the ones we have they have 6 speed auto trans and seem to have lots of power 425hp or 450hp i cant remember off the top of my head.


Do i know you?????


----------



## Kwagman

The following are not my photos, common shared through flickr...


Taxiway Snow Clearing by kingair42, on Flickr


Runway Snow Removal by kingair42, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

IDOT Snow Plows by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


IDOT Snow Plows by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


IDOT Snow Plows by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


IDOT Snow Plows by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Snowy Day by tlal2, on Flickr


Snowy Day by tlal2, on Flickr


LaGuardia Snow Guardians by viktrav, on Flickr


LaGuardia Snow Guardians by viktrav, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Pennsylvania Turnpike Commission Mack Plow Truck by 724photog, on Flickr


Plowing Fresh Snow 33 of 365 by bleedenm, on Flickr


DSC_6144 by T Wheatley, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

snow plows by slow911, on Flickr


Winter Storm Preparations by VaDOT, on Flickr


Pennsylvania Turnpike Commission Ford F-550 Plow Truck by 724photog, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

NCDOT Plow at Work by NCDOTcommunications, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

140122-F-BO262-017.jpg by 3rdID8487, on Flickr


140122-F-BO262-015.jpg by 3rdID8487, on Flickr


140122-F-BO262-005.jpg by 3rdID8487, on Flickr


140122-F-BO262-013.jpg by 3rdID8487, on Flickr


----------



## Kwagman

Blowing Snow by Gregory Pleau, on Flickr


----------



## DaleC

*Lake Township Stark Co. Ohio*

Trying to keep up with the weather


----------



## DaleC

*Lake Township Stark Co. Ohio*

Now this is an interesting truck. The township uses this truck for everything. Has a whelen Mini light bar and whelen vertex hide a ways in the rear lights. The truck only has a plow but is normally the first on the road and is run by a supervisor


----------



## alcoc420

A Smithtown (NY) resident sent me a few more cool photos. Here are two. They look even better full screen. The third one is mine; a 1993 IH S-4700, probably its last winter.


----------



## firefighter1406

My locol town checking out a broken cutting edge on the wing. I never knew our town had any trucks with wings. I always thought they just ran belly blades, but I have seen large front plows and wings this year.








[/URL][/IMG]

This is one of our local county that got over a little to far on a road that drifts shut really bad.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Flipper

That's an argument to have the front blade mounted right there. By the time his belly blade was moving snow, the steer axle was already in the snow sucking him in. I doubt that would have happened with a good front blade and a wing would have helped even more. Not that I haven't seen trucks with front blades go off the road but that just seems silly to me.


----------



## IC-Smoke

same truck, scraping and pushing back drifts. Michigan DOT.


----------



## WestTac1

NYS*DOT International Paystar


----------



## WestTac1

Ogden, NY DPW Truck 57


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

alcoc420;1747800 said:


> A Smithtown (NY) resident sent me a few more cool photos. Here are two. They look even better full screen. The third one is mine; a 1993 IH S-4700, probably its last winter.


Planning on selling the 4700? Shoot me a pm, I need a s/a dump for next year.


----------



## snow

OldSchoolPSD;1751597 said:


> Planning on selling the 4700? Shoot me a pm, I need a s/a dump for next year.


I believe he meant the photo posted of the truck was taken by him


----------



## snow

Town of Fairfield,CT this am


----------



## vplow

firefighter1406;1748444 said:


> This is one of our local county that got over a little to far on a road that drifts shut really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I think the title on that should be "forget to do something before you left the shop this morning?" It sure doesn't look like whatever was being tried had any possibility of working... can't even tell for sure if he's still on the shoulder on the far side of the road pushing back, or if he's like 10 feet off the pavement in a corn field.


----------



## MatthewG

Our town has a Unimog, had to stop traffic for some zoomed in shots


----------



## ultimate plow

McDude;1741308 said:


> Sorry I've been hoarding these for over a year. I'll post more soon. I'm not sure of the bigger truck but the small one is surprisingly only F350 has 2 tires on back and not 4 (I forget exactly what the exact term is at the moment).
> 
> Trucks are Chicago DOT.


Thats a 450 or 550. look at the front fender flare. I believe they set these trucks up like this for the narrow alleys and side streets.


----------



## ultimate plow

Heres a shot of one


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plows waiting for the next snow.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT Mack plowing (found online )


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plow wreck on I81 cumberland county.


----------



## alcoc420

NYSDOT Mack, NY25, Commack, 2:30PM today.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Philly Plows*

Plowing, in the City of Brotherly Love!


----------



## Kwagman

A few shots from upstate today. Saratoga region.


----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Kwagman




----------



## Bones357

PennDOT:


----------



## alcoc420

A New York State Parks 1995 IH S-4700 at Sunken Meadow State Park today. The truck is not very high.


----------



## MSS Mow

Machias, ME Public Works during ice storm in December. (photo taken from online news article)


----------



## Len90

Hey everyone! Great job so far this season with all the amazing pictures. School has kept me really busy and we are having one of the snowiest Winters on record here in NJ. Camera is with me where ever I go so it's been a productive year for me. I'm going to try and post some pictures.

Here's a couple NJ DOT for now:


----------



## MSS Mow

Lisbon, Maine Public Works.


----------



## granitefan713

There is certainly no shortage of plow action this winter!! I've finally managed to grab a few action shots for myself.

PennDOT Mack Granite CV713









PennDOT International WorkStar









PennDOT Sterling L8500









South Abington Township GMC C8500


----------



## Uncle Herb

Great stuff all around.


----------



## Len90

Quick couple during a study break.

Some NJ DOT 10 wheelers. First is a Volvo (think those are being replaced very soon). Second is a Sterling





Pretty much the basic NJ DOT International:


----------



## CityGuy

Len90;1762253 said:


> Quick couple during a study break.
> 
> Some NJ DOT 10 wheelers. First is a Volvo (think those are being replaced very soon). Second is a Sterling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the basic NJ DOT International:


Like that light color yellow. Sharp.


----------



## granitefan713

Here are a few more.

White Township International WorkStar









PennDOT Mack Granite









PennDOT Sterling L8500's


----------



## mega10cab

Only one I've taken. MD SHA


----------



## Len90

Great job on the PennDOT stuff granitefan!

As for the NJ DOT paint: from what I have read it is a custom color that they do pay extra for.

An older International in Camden County: 




And some others:



Very unusual to see the one way plow mounted on a single axle. Those are primarily mounted on 10 wheelers.


----------



## arathol

Len90;1763366 said:


> Very unusual to see the one way plow mounted on a single axle. Those are primarily mounted on 10 wheelers.


Not really. We have bunch of roll plows like that and use them on our singles all the time if the snow is deep. You can really stack up the shoulders with that tall discharge. If there is a lot of snow and you are shelfing you always use a roll plow. Most of our shelfing is done with single axle trucks.

Those rearmount spinners scare me. I can't imagine having to drive around with the body up like that, especially with that big cab shield sticking up like that.


----------



## Len90

arathol;1763415 said:


> Not really. We have bunch of roll plows like that and use them on our singles all the time if the snow is deep. You can really stack up the shoulders with that tall discharge. If there is a lot of snow and you are shelfing you always use a roll plow. Most of our shelfing is done with single axle trucks.
> 
> Those rearmount spinners scare me. I can't imagine having to drive around with the body up like that, especially with that big cab shield sticking up like that.


In NJ that is how it is done. The single axles are mounted with the reversibles (very infrequent to catch the one ways on them) and the 10 wheelers get the one way. This year I have caught the this a little more often than in the past, and probably because of us getting so much snow. When the contractor conga lines plow it used to be with the one way last to throw the snow. This year they have the one ways in front and with the snow piled high on the sides, you can definitely use the extra height to throw with.

As for the spreaders, the newer 10 wheel trucks do have the Henderson munibody so no worries with those. The single axle trucks tend to raise the bed just a little bit. They'll pull off every now and then, raise and lower the bed and pull back on.

Finally, all the 10 wheel trucks have wing towers. State orders them, but almost never uses them. They don't even hook up the wing plows. Definitely could have utilized them this year for benching. Instead the state sends out loaders to push the banks back.


----------



## yogislandnj

Here are some pictures of the GSP plows from the recent string of storms in NJ.


----------



## CityGuy

arathol;1763415 said:


> Not really. We have bunch of roll plows like that and use them on our singles all the time if the snow is deep. You can really stack up the shoulders with that tall discharge. If there is a lot of snow and you are shelfing you always use a roll plow. Most of our shelfing is done with single axle trucks.
> 
> Those rearmount spinners scare me. I can't imagine having to drive around with the body up like that, especially with that big cab shield sticking up like that.


Our shields are seperate from the box. So if you put the bottom of the box at the bottom of the mirror you SHOULD clear most wires and lights.


----------



## granitefan713

Len90;1763366 said:


> Great job on the PennDOT stuff granitefan!


Thanks Len! Nice catches on the NJ DOT stuff! And great pics all around guys!

I thought some of you might like these old International 4166 tractors used to plow a mall parking lot.


----------



## xtreem3d

Those are neat...looks like they are well taken care of too,
Steve


----------



## fredlund

Vtrans plowing yesterday in White River Junction


----------



## clinicalenginee

PennDOT promotion here. These were from last year, I just found them cleaning out my phone. The moron drove under a bridge with the dump body up. Probably a district supervisor now since you fail upwards in that organization.


----------



## mercer_me

I snapped a picture of my Ford yesterday evening. All ready to go plow.


----------



## Plow Boss

Somerset Cty roll off


----------



## granitefan713

The plow on that Somerset City T800 looks way to small for that size truck, lol.


----------



## McDude

ultimate plow;1754848 said:


> Thats a 450 or 550. look at the front fender flare. I believe they set these trucks up like this for the narrow alleys and side streets.


you're right. But I swore one was 350. I saw 550 on one the other day. Still strange not 4 wheels on back. They use these along with 250's for dead ends, narrow streets.


----------



## McDude

Chicago CTA plow - GMC


----------



## IC-Smoke




----------



## alcoc420

Cool photo of the orange Sterling. Here is a high quality photo sent to me by a town resident: a Town of Smithtown, NY, Freightliner at the main yard.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Marple Twp PA*

Found these the other day when my son and I were out riding around.
Oh, and a bit of humor given the amount of snow we have had in SE PA this winter!


----------



## Plow Boss

Penn Dot Snowplow


----------



## Plow Boss

Nj Dot GMC


----------



## Len90

Keeping up with the NJ theme... well NJ DOT are the only pictures I have been able to get through from this year.

Belly blade only....


Out and about waiting for the flakes in South Jersey.


----------



## Len90

Another Sterling 10 wheeler


Finishing up after another round of snow...


Pushing it to the edge


Maybe a little overloaded?


----------



## Len90

Salting as the first flakes start


Plowing through the storm


After the storm


----------



## Len90

Cleaning up the corners.





Salting


----------



## BillyRgn

I'm suprised they don't bend frames or snap the pins holding the dump body on when there Driving with the body up with that kind of weight in it


----------



## Uncle Herb

NJ is well covered here!

Some clean up action, Syracuse, NY DPW


----------



## granitefan713

Great shots guys! NJ DOT has some nice trucks!


----------



## MajorDave

Beautiful Shot - That is Syracuse?


----------



## Uncle Herb

Yes, Columbus Circle outside the courthouse.

Another shot


----------



## Plow Boss

Hawthorne Nj Dpw


----------



## MajorDave

Uncle Herb;1767878 said:


> NJ is well covered here!
> 
> Some clean up action, Syracuse, NY DPW


That could be John Deere Ad - what are the settings or megapixels? That is fantastic....


----------



## Uncle Herb

I use a Sony DSC-HX9V with a 16.2 megapixel lens. That is the extent of my knowledge, lol. I did some touch up the photo (shadows, contrast, sharpness) with the basic tools that come withe MS photo editor found any Windows computer. Glad you like it!


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

That black KW would fit right in with my stuff...


----------



## MajorDave

Well done...


----------



## DareDog

Uncle Herb when did you take this pic??

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bkrois/favorites/with/9958690276/lightbox/


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Waiting at the salt dome the other night...


----------



## Uncle Herb

DareDog;1768872 said:


> Uncle Herb when did you take this pic??
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/bkrois/favorites/with/9958690276/lightbox/


Last September, they were both sitting behind the body shop at Tracey Road Equipment for a few weeks.


----------



## Plow Boss

NY Dot - found online


----------



## mercer_me

One of Maine DOT's F-550's at HP Fairfield. I'm still unsure what the use of these F-550's will be, they only plow big roads and nothing in town.


----------



## vplow

I would envision those MEDOT F550s used maybe something like NYSDOT uses their under-CDL units (crew-cab Fords and Internationals).... let a laborer or whatever drive it for cleaning up highway ramps, running short routes in congested/tight areas (in-town/traffic circles/narrow streets/ etc.), uncovering storm drains etc., or maybe just for use in light patrol situations to spot-scrape or spot-salt blowing snow/refreezing/etc instead of burning gallons and gallons of fuel just to do a rifle's job with a howitzer running, 20 miles out and 20 back just to drop a couple hundred pounds of salt and put the blade or wing down for 200 feet here and there. I certainly dont see units like those as something to cover a regular rural state highway route with!


----------



## CityGuy

vplow;1772359 said:


> I would envision those MEDOT F550s used maybe something like NYSDOT uses their under-CDL units (crew-cab Fords and Internationals).... let a laborer or whatever drive it for cleaning up highway ramps, running short routes in congested/tight areas (in-town/traffic circles/narrow streets/ etc.), uncovering storm drains etc., or maybe just for use in light patrol situations to spot-scrape or spot-salt blowing snow/refreezing/etc instead of burning gallons and gallons of fuel just to do a rifle's job with a howitzer running, 20 miles out and 20 back just to drop a couple hundred pounds of salt and put the blade or wing down for 200 feet here and there. I certainly dont see units like those as something to cover a regular rural state highway route with!


Would they use it to lead their contractors around and make sure they stay on task? Just throwing out an idea.


----------



## Ray

MDOT probably will use them for cleaning the Toll taker parking areas and park and ride lots. I can ask a buddy that plows seasonally for the state.


----------



## mercer_me

vplow;1772359 said:


> I would envision those MEDOT F550s used maybe something like NYSDOT uses their under-CDL units (crew-cab Fords and Internationals).... let a laborer or whatever drive it for cleaning up highway ramps, running short routes in congested/tight areas (in-town/traffic circles/narrow streets/ etc.), uncovering storm drains etc., or maybe just for use in light patrol situations to spot-scrape or spot-salt blowing snow/refreezing/etc instead of burning gallons and gallons of fuel just to do a rifle's job with a howitzer running, 20 miles out and 20 back just to drop a couple hundred pounds of salt and put the blade or wing down for 200 feet here and there. I certainly don't see units like those as something to cover a regular rural state highway route with!


Everybody that works for Maine DOT in the Winter is required to have a CDL. The seasonal summer people they hire are not allowed to drive and trucks with dual rear wheels. The only thing I can think of is that these F-550's will be the new night patrol trucks or they will used for on/off ramps.



Hamelfire;1772568 said:


> Would they use it to lead their contractors around and make sure they stay on task? Just throwing out an idea.


If Maine DOT doesn't plow a state road, the towns are responsible for the winter snow and ice removal.



Ray;1772659 said:


> MDOT probably will use them for cleaning the Toll taker parking areas and park and ride lots. I can ask a buddy that plows seasonally for the state.


Maine Turnpike Authority would be responsible for the toll taker parking areas. When I worked for Maine DOT we never plowed park and ride lots.


----------



## crazykyle24

i work for nh dot and we had to buy a couple f550s to plow the traffic circles. our boss had a f550 its real useful for crossovers and intersections.


----------



## Uncle Herb

East 'Cuse


----------



## alcoc420

Just a few recent photos. One stopped at a red light, the business end of a Town of Smithtown, NY, Mack. Two of a Syracuse DPW truck yesterday.


----------



## xtreem3d

mercer_me;1771836 said:


> One of Maine DOT's F-550's at HP Fairfield. I'm still unsure what the use of these F-550's will be, they only plow big roads and nothing in town.


I would think climbing up and opening the lids would get old fast especially bundled up wearing coveralls


----------



## mercer_me

xtreem3d;1777155 said:


> I would think climbing up and opening the lids would get old fast especially bundled up wearing coveralls


I never wear coveralls when I'm plowing but, I always have them sitting in the passenger seat in case I break down or I need to get under the truck for something. Either way getting out and opening the lids on the spreader would get old fast if you had to do it very often.


----------



## Plow Boss

Franklin Twp Mack MHD


----------



## alcoc420

The first four of eleven 2-axle trucks were delivered to the Smithtown (NY) Highway Dept in the past few weeks. 22.5in tires, 6.8-8.2yd bodies.


----------



## jcreek

Hi - just found this thread and its really cool! I'm still on page 80 trying to catch up. Here are two of my trucks, 1995 L9000 and 1995 L8000 with a MassDOT Sterling:


----------



## jcreek




----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;1782346 said:


> Hi - just found this thread and its really cool! I'm still on page 80 trying to catch up. Here are two of my trucks, 1995 L9000 and 1995 L8000


Nice looking Fords. I drive a 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler and I love it. You can't beet a Ford cab and they are also a wicked sharp looking truck.


----------



## jcreek

I totally agree. Unfortunately it will be harder and harder to keep them running...


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;1782580 said:


> I totally agree. Unfortunately it will be harder and harder to keep them running...


That's the worst part about Fords, they are getting old and new parts can be hard to find. But, at least there are quite a few Ford parts trucks out there. What kind of engines do you have in your Fords? The Ford I drive has a 3406 CAT.


----------



## jcreek

The 9000 has a 3406 Cat as well. The 8000 'S have Cummins power.


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;1782738 said:


> The 9000 has a 3406 Cat as well. The 8000's have Cummins power.


Witch engine do you prefer? I have haven't driven anything with a Cummins very much but, I've always been really happy with CAT engines.


----------



## jcreek

I like the Cat better. Its got an insulation package - came from the Town of Essex VT - so no need to plug it in. It has more HP than the Cummins which is probably why I like it better. Both Cummins blew holes in the valve cover at 9000 hrs or so. I think one of the motors is like a 230 hp and the other a 280, although after the new cover it doesn't have the sack it used to.
The truck with the 230 hp came from Maine (bought it from SA McLean). 








We had JC Madigan put the flatbed dump on it. Front plow was used, also from McLean. We swapped over the sander from our previous truck and added some lights.


----------



## jcreek

The other one came from the Town of Hanover NH.









We painted her up:


----------



## jcreek

Here is the one from VT


----------



## jcreek

Its too bad they can't look that good forever!


----------



## jcreek

I drive this Sterling - we bought it new at Colony Ford / Sterling in '02. Did the upgrades to "snowfighter" in 2010 i believe

















This in a new MaDOT salt shed in Rowley, Ma. Tall enough to dump trailers right inside. Holds about 5000 ton.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice looking trucks jcreek. The Fords look awesome and very well maintained. I have to plug my CAT 3406 in or it will barely start. How do you like that Serling? I used to drive a Sterling dump truck with a 350hp CAT and it was a good truck. My boss just bought a 1998 Ford (1st year Sterling) tri axle with an N14 Cummins and it seams to be a really good truck also. Keep the picture coming. I'll try to get some more pictures of my Ford wheeler tomorrow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Does that Sterling have a really short box on it or is it just me?


----------



## jcreek

I like the Sterling! It was built to haul asphalt with the 12 ft body and tag axle. We just recently upgraded the fuel tanks from the original ones that held 30 gallons each. With a 300 Cat and 57000 lb GVW she can haul 20 ton legally.


----------



## vtdumptrucker

clinicalenginee;1764810 said:


> PennDOT promotion here. These were from last year, I just found them cleaning out my phone. The moron drove under a bridge with the dump body up. Probably a district supervisor now since you fail upwards in that organization.


I don't understand it. Why do they use tailgate sanders anyway? Kinda behind times aren't they? You would think they would use side dumps or at least hopper sanders. They wouldn't have that problem anymore.


----------



## melldog55

J creek holy crap, You the man, mercer and I love ford and always will, great pics there amazing! keep it up


----------



## melldog55

*new mack*

idk why but its only letting me upload one pic then the rest it says connection problem I have about 40 pics to post and its only letting me do one wtf lol


----------



## theholycow

melldog55;1783955 said:


> idk why but its only letting me upload one pic then the rest it says connection problem I have about 40 pics to post and its only letting me do one wtf lol


Forget attaching or uploading to the forum. Upload to a hosting site like imgur.com or picturehoster.info and paste the provided IMG codes here.


----------



## jcreek

Some pics from today:
Town of Newbury Ma Freightliner


----------



## jcreek

Unloading at the depot in Rowley, Ma


----------



## jcreek

Former NYSDOT - purchased from Village Truck Sales and refurbished at Bentley Warrens shop in Ipswich:


----------



## LON

Finished this one up today. Gledhill HFF hitch & Henderson MK-E 11ft 201SS dump.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jcreek;1784609 said:


> Former NYSDOT - purchased from Village Truck Sales and refurbished at Bentley Warrens shop in Ipswich:


That's the NYSDOT 4x4 S series!!! Nice!! More pics please!!!!!


----------



## jcreek

Looks great LON! I love how the rear fenders are done...


----------



## jcreek




----------



## jcreek

They have two tandem NYSDOT trucks as well that work in a different area. Next time I go to their yard for material I will try and get some pictures of the for ya!


----------



## lfc387

Plow Chaser;1784670 said:


> That's the NYSDOT 4x4 S series!!! Nice!! More pics please!!!!!


That NYSDOT 4 x 4 truck was assigned to my garage. Looks good.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Thanks jcreek!!


----------



## JIM SHERRY

A PennDOT Mack at work.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

PennDOT plows busy.


----------



## jcreek

lfc387;1785397 said:


> That NYSDOT 4 x 4 truck was assigned to my garage. Looks good.


Curious as to how you can tell?


----------



## lfc387

There were only 3 4WD trucks in the NY Fleet. 2 were 1998 and that is one of them. I followed mine to village truck sales via their inventory page. There is a pic on this site around page 80. The plate/ ID # was 985112. That truck rolled over in 2003 down a 60 foot embankment and the only thing that saved it from being totaled was the double wing posts.


----------



## mercer_me

Waiting for the big Ford to warm up.



Snowing at a pretty good clip.



I love the Ford's dash and cab.


----------



## SnowDuck

IF Ford still built the L9000, just like yours, would you buy another?

Duck!


----------



## mercer_me

SnowDuck;1786712 said:


> IF Ford still built the L9000, just like yours, would you buy another?
> 
> Duck!


If Ford still made the L9000 and it had basically the same cab as the one I drive, I would love to have one. I would get a glider and put a 3406 CAT in it, just like the one I drive now has. There are 5 trucks in the fleet that I work for and 2 are mechanical diesels and 3 are electronic diesels and the mechanical diesels are a lot more dependable. Mechanical diesels are a lot easier to work on as well.


----------



## lowercherty

*Tag axle?*

I'm a little surprised you would have a tag axle on a snowplow. Does it at least lift up so you can get around?

Winter storm warning here in NE Minnesota, 6 to 10 inches with wind by Wednesday afternoon.



jcreek;1783527 said:


> I like the Sterling! It was built to haul asphalt with the 12 ft body and tag axle. We just recently upgraded the fuel tanks from the original ones that held 30 gallons each. With a 300 Cat and 57000 lb GVW she can haul 20 ton legally.


----------



## jcreek

lowercherty;1786911 said:


> I'm a little surprised you would have a tag axle on a snowplow. Does it at least lift up so you can get around?


We already had the truck and when MassDOT changed up their equipment wish list there were spots available. I didn't want or need another truck, so we upfit that one.
I leave the axle down as much as possible due to the extra weight of the wing, but it's an air tag that goes up and down with ease...


----------



## jcreek

Former Barnstead NH truck


----------



## jcreek

Wasn't someone asking about one of these at some point? Found on ebay


----------



## jcreek

EBAY


----------



## crazyboy

jcreek;1787121 said:


> Wasn't someone asking about one of these at some point? Found on ebay


Awesome! I need to find one of them.


----------



## jcreek

Its custom. $250.00


----------



## lowercherty

jcreek;1787163 said:


> Its custom. $250.00


What scale?


----------



## oshkosh619

lowercherty;1787742 said:


> What scale?


1/50th. It's a kitbash between a TWH Oshkosh P-Series 6x4 dump w/22 foot runway plow and a TWH Peterbilt 335 cab replacing the P cab, the original runway plow cut down to just the center section, and an added sander in the dump body.


----------



## alcoc420

The 4x4 Autocar is neat.


----------



## theholycow

Not _exactly_ DOT/City/Town/County, but this thread is still a good place to put this:


----------



## alcoc420

Here is photo for Ford L guys, taken today. Also, a new truck. The catch-basin-cleaner is not yet installed. Note the IH hoods in the air.


----------



## cat320

Just came back From CT. and what a nice new fleet of internationals on rt 395 and new ford support trucks .


----------



## mercer_me

One of my Facebook friends posted this picture of a Chevy 3500 with a Fisher Xtreme V and wing at HP Fairfield. I believe this picture was taken before the XV2 came out.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

A perma-mount XV? Thats kinda weird and really cool at the same time. i never understood why some towns use permanent mounts, my town doesn't on the pickups. Hell even on the 1 ton dump trucks they have pushplates with central hydros.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Here is a keeper!*

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=3948&itemId=19827


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1790011 said:


> One of my Facebook friends posted this picture of a Chevy 3500 with a Fisher Xtreme V and wing at HP Fairfield. I believe this picture was taken before the XV2 came out.


Love the Fairfield stuff. Looks good on Chevy.


----------



## DareDog

That Walter looks good! i bet its moved some snow!


----------



## mercer_me

My grandfather told me that my great uncle had a Walter with a V plow and duel wings and he rode in it with him a few times. He said he would put it in low gear and you could go right through four feet of packed snow like nothing.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I drove one when I was 20, I remember getting it buried in a parking lot that was never plowed,

You can't back them up , snow just encapsulates you, plus it was loud as hell and cold too.

But It did plow some snow!! I seen them in action everyday as a kid!!

You could hear them coming for miles, it was our call to arms, snow forts full of snowballs them were the days!!


----------



## mercer_me

IPLOWSNO;1793920 said:


> I drove one when I was 20, I remember getting it buried in a parking lot that was never plowed,
> 
> You can't back them up , snow just encapsulates you, plus it was loud as hell and cold too.
> 
> But It did plow some snow!! I seen them in action everyday as a kid!!
> 
> You could hear them coming for miles.


They must have sounded like a Timber Jack skidder coming down the road with that big Detroit.


----------



## Uncle Herb

My take on the winter season.


----------



## E-MAN NY

Great vid!!! Thx.........Perfect way to close out a great season on Long Island.


----------



## snow

Not sure where the contractor got this Oshkosh, but came across this in NY alongside 287.


----------



## cat320

nice set up looks almost new.


----------



## jcreek

For Sale in RI


----------



## theholycow

jcreek;1796442 said:


> For Sale in RI


Fixed the image embed for you.

Can I use that for my driveway?


----------



## jcreek

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## mercer_me

I started pressure washing the plow trucks yesterday. I got two of the Internationals and the Topkick washed and we took the hopper out of my Ford wheeler. Now all I have left in one International and the two Fords. I took pictures of both of the Fords today. I'll try to get some more pictures of the other trucks tomorrow.

1995 Ford L9000


1991 Ford L9000 (spare truck)


----------



## mercer_me

I'm also getting the dump trucks washed up and ready for Summer.

1998 Ford L9500 (basically a 1st year Sterling)


1991 Ford LTL 9000


1978? Ford L9000


----------



## mercer_me

1995 GMC Topkick a former Maine DOT truck


2000 International and 199? International parts truck behind it


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1800110 said:


> 1995 GMC Topkick a former Maine DOT truck
> 
> 
> 2000 International and 199? International parts truck behind it


Miss the Topkick/Kodiak trucks. GM should of never had done away with them. You got any photos of the newer Maine DOT GM trucks?


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1800342 said:


> Miss the Topkick/Kodiak trucks. GM should of never had done away with them. You got any photos of the newer Maine DOT GM trucks?


The old 90's style Topkicks like the ones Maine DOT had are really good trucks. That Topkick and the Ford I drive are the most reliable plow trucks that we have. I don't care for the new style Topkicks and I don't think Maine DOT has any but, I know Maine Turnpike Authority does.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1800346 said:


> The old 90's style Topkicks like the ones Maine DOT had are really good trucks. That Topkick and the Ford I drive are the most reliable plow trucks that we have. I don't care for the new style Topkicks and I don't think Maine DOT has any but, I know Maine Turnpike Authority does.


Yeah, the turnpike authority. I saw a lot of the newer ones a couple winters back but didn't take any photos. They were pre-treating.


----------



## mercer_me

Is anybody interested in doing another plow truck calender? I really enjoy the previous years' calenders.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Really nice LTL, great looking trucks.


----------



## mercer_me

Uncle Herb;1800954 said:


> Really nice LTL, great looking trucks.


The LTL9000 and the dark blue L9000 are both for sale. They are being replaced by the Ford triaxle and the 2004 Sterling wheeler my bosses just bought.

2004 Sterling C7 CAT


----------



## Len90

mercer_me;1800888 said:


> Is anybody interested in doing another plow truck calender? I really enjoy the previous years' calenders.


I'm not sure what Dan and Ryan are up to. I know last year both of them were quite busy, but I was still relatively free. This year I really don't have the time to make one up as I am currently in grad school. I did have a really successful year hunting down the plows, both in central and southern NJ. I haven't even had time to upload the pictures I took.

I just quickly logged onto the [email protected] and did see there was a little interest. If people want, send in some stuff and I can try to put something together in the next couple of weeks. I can't make promises as I have a series of 7 exams next week Monday - Wednesday.


----------



## crazykyle24

mercer_me you didnt happen to buy that ltl and the ford from northern nh did ya? A guy I know had the same 2 trucks same paint jobs that he just sold.


----------



## mercer_me

crazykyle24;1801282 said:


> mercer_me you didn't happen to buy that LTL and the ford from northern NH did ya? A guy I know had the same 2 trucks same paint jobs that he just sold.


I don't own the trucks, I work for the company that does. I'm not sure where they bought that truck but, they have had it for quite a few years. I believe it was a tractor originally and was turned in to a dump truck. It has over a million miles on it and it's been a really good truck but, they just wanted to upgrade.


----------



## mercer_me

I had to plow and sand yesterday morning and since the hopper is already out of my Ford for the Summer, I had to take one of the Internationals.


----------



## Len90

I have received some great pictures for use in a 2014-2015 plow calendar. If we are going to have a calendar again this year, we are going to need some help. Please send in your images to plow [email protected]. Deadline to get images in is next Wednesday 4/23 at 12PM Eastern. I anticipate a small window of free time at that point where I can quickly construct this year's calendar.

IF there are enough images submitted, the calendar will emailed for you to print at your leisure at a cost of FREE. So please submit your pictures, otherwise there will be no calendar.


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1802454 said:


> I have received some great pictures for use in a 2014-2015 plow calendar. If we are going to have a calendar again this year, we are going to need some help. Please send in your images to plow [email protected]. Deadline to get images in is next Wednesday 4/23 at 12PM Eastern. I anticipate a small window of free time at that point where I can quickly construct this year's calendar.
> 
> IF there are enough images submitted, the calendar will emailed for you to print at your leisure at a cost of FREE. So please submit your pictures, otherwise there will be no calendar.


We all appreciate all the effort you guys put in to the calender every year. It always comes out great! I sent my pictures the other day.

EDIT: I just noticed there is a new email address so, I just sent my pictures again. Len, can you let me know when you get them? Thanks!


----------



## Len90

mercer_me;1802542 said:


> We all appreciate all the effort you guys put in to the calender every year. It always comes out great! I sent my pictures the other day.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed there is a new email address so, I just sent my pictures again. Len, can you let me know when you get them? Thanks!


So sorry for the typo on the email earlier. It is still [email protected] That's what I get for typing while up for 20 hours studying for exams.


----------



## snow

I forget what town owned this in Maine, found pic on truckpaper


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1802880 said:


> I forget what town owned this in Maine, found pic on truckpaper


Skowhegan, ME Public Works owned that truck. They replaced it with an International wheeler. I posted pictures of this truck plowing a while back.


----------



## snow

Couple misc pix found online


----------



## mercer_me

I know this is not a plowing picture but, this is what I've been up to since it stopped snowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

MontanaDot


----------



## SnoFarmer

MtDot
a vid of them working on these drifts.


----------



## Kwagman

Unknown, located at the Detroit Diesel Dealer in Colonie, NY









Town of Saratoga, NY (Saratoga County)


----------



## Bones357

^^^ That Western Star is sharp.

City of Erie's first Mack. Erie's whole fleet is Internationals. Garage foreman told me this was a dealer sample for sale and the deal was too good to pass up. He said it's too tall to plow the residential streets (trees), but he thinks they are going to add a wing and add it to the wing fleet. The decals have since been added, but no wing mounts yet.









Conneaut, OH. S-series set-back axle:


----------



## alcoc420

One of my favorites: a 1985 IH S-1754, Smithtown, NY, Highway Dept. The town went 17 years before this without buying any IH 2-axle trucks. 28,000#GVW. 9,000# Front Axle. 9.00x20 tires, 5-7yard, 10ft body. They specked a Ford LN8000, but IH won the bid.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Long live the S-Series.










Town of Frankfort, NY


----------



## mercer_me

That is a really sharp looking Western Star. I don't care for the wide front tires in the Winter though. The Volvo I used to drive had them and you couldn't turn worth sh!t when you were plowing with them.


----------



## Winter Land Man

New Hampshire Department Of Public Works And Highways.


----------



## Len90

Well I forgot to post about this. There was a plow calendar again this year. It runs May 2014-June 2015. If you are interested in it, send an email. I was a bit disappointed with the lack of members contributing images for the calendar. However, the few people that did send stuff in sent in amazing pictures to provide more than enough material to cover the 12 months. Unfortunately this looks like it will be the end of the calendar (at least as made by Dan, Ryan, or Myself). Next year my schedule gets even busier than it has been this year.

If you are interested email the [email protected]


----------



## mercer_me

Len90;1808953 said:


> Well I forgot to post about this. There was a plow calendar again this year. It runs May 2014-June 2015. If you are interested in it, send an email. I was a bit disappointed with the lack of members contributing images for the calendar. However, the few people that did send stuff in sent in amazing pictures to provide more than enough material to cover the 12 months. Unfortunately this looks like it will be the end of the calendar (at least as made by Dan, Ryan, or Myself). Next year my schedule gets even busier than it has been this year.
> 
> If you are interested email the [email protected]


What program did you use to make the calendar? I'm interested in helping or possibly taking over the calendar.


----------



## Len90

I run the script for the calendar template in Adobe InDesign. Then I construct the pages for the pictures in photoshop. All photos before being added are quickly run through photoshop as well to crop, sharpen, and adjust the levels of the image. I know Dan when he made the first calendars used a template in photoshop elements.


----------



## crazy88

Hey Guys,
Here are some pictures I took this past weekend.

First picture is of the National Park Service snow removal team at Rocky Mountain NP. They use this dozer in addition to a large blower & other heavy equipment to open up Trail Ridge Road for Memorial Day weekend.

Second picture, while not a plow, is of a U.S. Forest Service freightliner staged in some heavily damaged flood area in Larimer County Colorado.

Untitled by wakedawg, on Flickr

Untitled by wakedawg, on Flickr


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Hi guys,Im very sorry for not being able to send my share of PennDOT plow photos for the calendar. It has been a bad year for me,working 12 hour shifts and taking care of my wife and most of the house chores.My wife had a nasty back injury and needed major surgery so not much time for plow chasing so I missed all the PennDOT action. Maybe next year.


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Igot this photo sent to me,pretty nice.


----------



## VAhighwayman

JIM SHERRY;1809148 said:


> Hi guys,Im very sorry for not being able to send my share of PennDOT plow photos for the calendar. It has been a bad year for me,working 12 hour shifts and taking care of my wife and most of the house chores.My wife had a nasty back injury and needed major surgery so not much time for plow chasing so I missed all the PennDOT action. Maybe next year.


No need to apologize Jim....Family priorities first...there will be snow next winter i'm sure..Speedy recovery to your wife...
Garry


----------



## VAhighwayman

JIM SHERRY;1809150 said:


> Igot this photo sent to me,pretty nice.


Nice shot....they were some tired dogs this past winter...at least in my neck of the woods anyways..Thumbs Up


----------



## alcoc420

I thought the opening of the movie "Airport" might be of interest to some folks. It is the best plowing scene I know of; the music is cool.






The link is not showing up right; not sure what I am doing wrong, but if you go on Youtube and search for "Airport Movie Title Sequence" it should work. Unfortunately, there is a 15 second advertisement.


----------



## Winter Land Man

alcoc420;1809393 said:


> I thought the opening of the movie "Airport" might be of interest to some folks. It is the best plowing scene I know of; the music is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link is not showing up right; not sure what I am doing wrong, but if you go on Youtube and search for "Airport Movie Title Sequence" it should work. Unfortunately, there is a 15 second advertisement.


I see it! That's pretty neat using a grader with a snowblower on it... that's the first time I've seen that.


----------



## lowercherty

Man does that bring back memories, back when the building with the wave top was THE main terminal at MSP. Most of the scenes around the terminal couldn't even be shot today because they are covered up with buildings and parking ramps.



alcoc420;1809393 said:


> I thought the opening of the movie "Airport" might be of interest to some folks. It is the best plowing scene I know of; the music is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link is not showing up right; not sure what I am doing wrong, but if you go on Youtube and search for "Airport Movie Title Sequence" it should work. Unfortunately, there is a 15 second advertisement.


----------



## Uncle Herb

A new rig for the Town of Columbia, NY


----------



## alcoc420

The Western Star looks good. Here is a Syracuse SF-2600 I took this morning.


----------



## DareDog

Town of Vernon they left a few outside







they got mowing tractor last year


----------



## DareDog

there one 10 wheeler sander


----------



## DareDog




----------



## mercer_me

They're not exactly DOT pictures but, hear are a few pictures from what I've been up to this Summer.

Moving the Case 650G dozer with the 2004 Sterling


Dumping out a load of fill with the 2004 Sterling wheeler


Screening gravel with the 2002 CAT 928G


----------



## jcreek

Town of Manchester Mass - one of two new Freightliners



















AWD International - early 2000's model


----------



## Uncle Herb

alcoc420;1810916 said:


> The Western Star looks good. Here is a Syracuse SF-2600 I took this morning.


Cool, I spotted 251 a few days ago.


----------



## cat320

our town just got one of the new freightliners


----------



## Plow Chaser

Didn't Vernon sell the RM?? I saw it on auctions international. .2nd RM ever made, I'd keep it!!


----------



## crazy88

Picture of a Gunnison County Peterbuilt I took today. It was staged along with two graders and a semi tanker.


----------



## xtreem3d

Hi guys,
I'm posting here even though it might not be the right forum but I know a ton of you drive big trucks and I wanted some advice. Mine is 1900 series 1982 IH single axle DT 466 with an Allison 5 speed auto. Do any of you guys use the Allison like a manual and shift ? like going up a hill loaded so it doesn't upshift and bog down..or possibly going down a steep hill/drive and down shift to help braking? Any problem with doing so ?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mercer_me

xtreem3d;1813803 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm posting here even though it might not be the right forum but I know a ton of you drive big trucks and I wanted some advice. Mine is 1900 series 1982 IH single axle DT 466 with an Allison 5 speed auto. Do any of you guys use the Allison like a manual and shift ? like going up a hill loaded so it doesn't upshift and bog down..or possibly going down a steep hill/drive and down shift to help braking? Any problem with doing so ?
> Thanks,
> Steve


When I drove for Maine DOT I some times drove a 2005 International 7400 with a DT466 and a 5 speed Allison. I would take an 8 speed any day over a 5 speed Allison. It didn't seem like it had enough gears and they were to far apart, 2nd was to slow but 3rd was way to fast for plowing. I'd like to try an 8 speed Automatic (if there is such a thing). Maine DOT has all computerized spreading systems that goes by wheel speed but, my buddy used to drive a truck with an Allison and a regular hydraulic spreader and he said you would have to ride the brakes and give it throttle to get enough sand out when he was going down hill. Like I said, I like 8 speeds when it comes to plowing.


----------



## alcoc420

Just a few shots taken on Friday. Town of Smithtown, NY.


----------



## fredlund

New Milford CT. These guys are going heavy on Freightliner 114SDs. Used to be a big Mack fleet. Big commitment to the chassis with a beautiful new Vactor truck. I would like to see them running some wings...these 114s have the DD13 which is a lot of motor for a 10 or 11' power angle and a single axle dump...I think they may actually lease these trucks.


----------



## alcoc420

One of the Town of Smithtown's two new "10-wheelers" on Indian Head Road, Kings Park, NY. (I was stopped at a red light. I normally don't use a camera when I am at the wheel.)


----------



## mercer_me

alcoc420;1814085 said:


> One of the Town of Smithtown's two new "10-wheelers" on Indian Head Road, Kings Park, NY. (I was stopped at a red light. I normally don't use a camera when I am at the wheel.)


Looks more like a tri axle to me.....


----------



## alcoc420

Mercer, you are right, of course. I just wrote that because some people around here still refer to them as "10-wheel" trucks even though they have more wheels. And according to some folks, even real "10-wheelers" have 6 wheels and 10 tires.


----------



## Uncle Herb

uuuuuuughhhmm yyyyyeaaaaaaah flooeiwono1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Uncle Herb

The best truck model there ever was.


----------



## BillyRgn

I don't know those old Mack r's and rm's with steel fenders were pretty bad a**. One used to plow my neighborhood when I was little and I could here it coming from a half mile away every gear she hit


----------



## mercer_me

I've plowed with a few Internationals like that one and I wasn't real crazy about them. Like I've said before, you can't beat a Ford L9000 or L8000 for plowing.

I really like that Western Star. Do you know what it has for an engine and transmission combo? I would like to plow with a new Western Star glider with a C10 or bigger CAT.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Standard model comes with a DD13 but this has dual air cleaners sooooo it could be a Cummins ISX15 as I don't see an DD badges near on the doors.


----------



## mercer_me

Pictures from a local construction company that plows town roads in the Winter. They have a lot more plow trucks than this.

AutoCar (I'm not sure of the year)


Old Maine Turn Pike Authority GMC Brigadier they steal parts off.


Ford LTL 9000 and Ford L9000 (Formally Warren Bros. trucks)


----------



## mercer_me

GMC Topkick old town truck now owned by a Mercer Sand & Gravel.


Ford L8000 old Maine DOT truck now used for parts.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1817460 said:


> GMC Topkick old town truck now owned by a Mercer Sand & Gravel.
> 
> 
> Ford L8000 old Maine DOT truck now used for parts.


Just get the GMC? Did I see it on craigslist a while back? I heard GM might be doing medium and heavy trucks again in '17 with plans to keep the 4500 and 5500 the same size as the 3500 the way Ford and Dodge do it.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1817643 said:


> Just get the GMC? Did I see it on craigslist a while back? I heard GM might be doing medium and heavy trucks again in '17 with plans to keep the 4500 and 5500 the same size as the 3500 the way Ford and Dodge do it.


They have had the Topkick for three or four years now. It will be interesting to see how GMC does with a 4500 and 5500 again.


----------



## Uncle Herb

That old Brigadier is cool.


----------



## neman

*Town of Schulyer FWD*

Nice looking 1988 FWD beast for sale.

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=10099&itemId=24416#


----------



## Uncle Herb

NEMF is getting into the plowing game now. Watch out.


----------



## Ford-101

*jamestown boyals*

2014 IH village of celron ,, Nice looking 2005 oshkosh ,, 2013 IH town of poland ,, older arport oshkosh,, 2013 Ih town of harmony ,, 2013 kenworth T800 Chautauqua county hwy


----------



## DareDog

Long Lake Grader



NYS DOT


----------



## DareDog

Town of Long Lake in Raquettee lake


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice action photos.


----------



## mercer_me

DareDog;1820692 said:


> Town of Long Lake in Raquettee lake


The town owns that Ford? You don't see many municipalities with trucks that old.


----------



## mercer_me

Trying to talk my boss into buying me this truck for this coming Winter - Ford L9000 6wd http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/4640420328.html


----------



## Dennis 57

*1997 f800*















This is my new project truck 1997 f800 w/1460 diesel w/ Alison w/ central hyd. w/ 33000 miles, drove it 236 miles home ran great. right now I am replacing driver rocker panel. Body not sure, would like another air-flo body. Going to put a Viking wing and headgear that I have,


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1824686 said:


> Trying to talk my boss into buying me this truck for this coming Winter - Ford L9000 6wd http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/4640420328.html


I saw that too. Nice! Right hand benching, left side patrol. That's the way to do it.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Dennis 57;1825862 said:


> View attachment 136771
> 
> 
> View attachment 136772
> This is my new project truck 1997 f800 w/1460 diesel w/ Alison w/ central hyd. w/ 33000 miles, drove it 236 miles home ran great. right now I am replacing driver rocker panel. Body not sure, would like another air-flo body. Going to put a Viking wing and headgear that I have,


Looks good. Clean, too.


----------



## Uncle Herb

New Western Star 4700 for the NYS Thruway.


----------



## mercer_me

That Western Star looks like it's set up very similar to a Maine DOT set up. I personally hate bodies with out a cab protector.


----------



## Winter Land Man

fredlund;1524846 said:


> Does Valk still make wings? Did they ever? I haven't seen one in a while...and their website doesn't suggest they do.
> 
> In the event that they don't, then it's not tough to see why any agency with wings isn't getting them...no one is going to do a separate bid for a wing and a non wing regularly
> 
> Regarding the Utica oshkosh...presumably if it is getting picked like that they are using the parts in other oshkoshs???


I know it's two years too late, LoL... but... Valk plow and Valk wing... F550.


----------



## snow

Ex-Town of Canton,CT's International 4800 (4wd)bought & refurbed by Canton Village Construction and used to plow for the State.


----------



## mercer_me

Mercer Sand & Gravel's newest addition, Ford L9000 six wheel drive. All I can say, is I'm very jealous of the guy that gets to drive this truck.


----------



## xtreem3d

Am I crazy...didn't you post that pic and say you thought you would ask your boss to buy it in hopes you would get to drive it?.I went back but can't find the post..congrats anyway !


----------



## mercer_me

xtreem3d;1831557 said:


> Am I crazy...didn't you post that pic and say you thought you would ask your boss to buy it in hopes you would get to drive it?.I went back but can't find the post..congrats anyway!


Now that you say that, I probably did. The uncle I work for didn't buy it, my other uncle that also has a town contract bought it.


----------



## alcoc420

Plow training season, NYSDOT Region 10. Sunken Meadow State Park. In the last photo, note a gold bulldog, and a silver. Two 2010, one 2011, and 2012 trucks. They look good.


----------



## Nozzleman

Does the gold bulldog mean the truck has a Mack engine?


----------



## Plow Boss

A Mack truck with a gold bulldog indicates the entire truck is made solely of Mack components. Trucks with another manufacturer's transmission, engine, rear axles or suspension are given the silver emblem.


----------



## CityGuy

alcoc420;1833500 said:


> Plow training season, NYSDOT Region 10. Sunken Meadow State Park. In the last photo, note a gold bulldog, and a silver. Two 2010, one 2011, and 2012 trucks. They look good.


Those are some beautiful trucks. Just wonder why they still run front mount wings vs. rear mounts?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Hamelfire;1833570 said:


> Those are some beautiful trucks. Just wonder why they still run front mount wings vs. rear mounts?


Front mount wings on the east coast. I don't recall ever seeing a mid or rear mount. It looks better too!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

I have never seen mid or rear mounts in NYS ever.


----------



## snow

Saw this clean RM today at Gabrielli Mack in Hartford today. Town of Roxbury,CTs


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1833596 said:


> Front mount wings on the east coast. I don't recall ever seeing a mid or rear mount. It looks better too!!


Funny that you guys mention that...Not exactly "east coast" (more like mid-west or great lakes), but here's an OhioDOT International with a mid-mount wing. I think this is one of few (if any) OhioDOT trucks in this thread. They have a pretty beefy spreader setup. I tried to get a good pic, but it was backed up against a brush line:

































And I'm with you, Ryan...the front wings look "right". Mid and rear look goofy to me.


----------



## Bones357

City of Erie Peterbilt. As far as I know, this is Erie's first and only Peterbilt. I'm not a real fan of Peterbilts as plow trucks, but it looks good. I'm guessing it's another dealer sample like the Mack they picked up recently. Although, they have since bought more Macks. There are at least two new Mack refuse trucks and a Mack sewer vacuum truck. Seems like they are going to white instead of yellow, too.


----------



## Bones357

Union Township (PA.) 1987 Oshkosh:


----------



## MajorDave

That looks like a mean SOB!


----------



## DareDog

as seen on AI 1-2 months ago, took these pics yesterday.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## mercer_me

I found a couple of really strange setups on Craigslist.

http://nh.craigslist.org/hvo/4674863062.html


http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/4690581756.html


----------



## vplow

Plow Chaser;1833596 said:


> Front mount wings on the east coast. I don't recall ever seeing a mid or rear mount. It looks better too!!


There used to be some, back in the 30s-40s-50s, and once in a great while you see something here or there... NHDOT had some International S1700s back in the 80s with mid-mounts, and there might be the odd highway contractor rig here and there, but that's about it. Those NHDOT units are the most recent significant mid-mount apllication that I'm aware of, and those trucks have probably been retired for close to 20 years now. It seems that the northeast pretty much saw the downsides and limited utility of mid-mount wings about 60 years ago and never looked back... and even way back then, regular front-mount wings were always the majority I think. I suppose the mid-mount wings work well enough for light patrolling, but I don't see how they'd be much good for pushing through heavy snow (wouldn't it tend to fall back in toward the truck after rolling off the front plow?) or pushing back, other than maybe putting a 1 or 2 ft bench on a 3 ft snowbank. In the NE, even most "patrol" wings are intended to at least do that if not more, and most trucks that push real snow have full benching wings. I think most of us in the NE just look at the western or midwestern setups and say something along the lines of "hey, whatever works for ya, I guess". It would be interesting to hear what is seen as an advantage to them.


----------



## mercer_me

vplow;1838371 said:


> There used to be some, back in the 30s-40s-50s, and once in a great while you see something here or there... NHDOT had some International S1700s back in the 80s with mid-mounts, and there might be the odd highway contractor rig here and there, but that's about it. Those NHDOT units are the most recent significant mid-mount application that I'm aware of, and those trucks have probably been retired for close to 20 years now. It seems that the northeast pretty much saw the downsides and limited utility of mid-mount wings about 60 years ago and never looked back... and even way back then, regular front-mount wings were always the majority I think. I suppose the mid-mount wings work well enough for light patrolling, but I don't see how they'd be much good for pushing through heavy snow (wouldn't it tend to fall back in toward the truck after rolling off the front plow?) or pushing back, other than maybe putting a 1 or 2 ft bench on a 3 ft snowbank. In the NE, even most "patrol" wings are intended to at least do that if not more, and most trucks that push real snow have full benching wings. I think most of us in the NE just look at the western or Midwestern setups and say something along the lines of "hey, whatever works for ya, I guess". It would be interesting to hear what is seen as an advantage to them.


I agree, mid mount wings would be terrible for shelving and pushing back. The snow would role off the front plow and end up under the truck. I'll stick to the tried and true front mount wing setup.


----------



## snowman44

In Michigan we run only mid-mount wing but we use them for patrolling only, and most if not all units have belly blades. If benching is needed a grader with a wing is used, when pushing banks back we use the front plows on the trucks. If the banks get real hard or tall like they did last winter the wing will drag in the bank (even when it is tucked in) and drag the truck down and make a mess behind you.


----------



## mercer_me

snowman44;1840444 said:


> In Michigan we run only mid-mount wing but we use them for patrolling only, and most if not all units have belly blades. If benching is needed a grader with a wing is used, when pushing banks back we use the front plows on the trucks. If the banks get real hard or tall like they did last winter the wing will drag in the bank (even when it is tucked in) and drag the truck down and make a mess behind you.


If we tried to push banks back around hear with the front plow we would be stuck in the ditch. In Maine most of the ditches are deep and they are right at the edge of the hot top so we have to have a front mount wing to get the banks shoved back into the ditch. A lot of times after I pushed back my banks it leaves the ditches filled with snow and level with the road so you have to be careful about getting off the hot top. Maine DOT and most of the towns have graders to push back if we get a lot of snow. But, most of the private contractors that are contracted to plow town roads do not have a grader so they have to do all their pushing back with a truck. The company I work for has a 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler (the truck I drive) and the wing sticks out further than the rest of the trucks so, if we get a lot of snow and the banks get really big I'll go out and push banks back even further for the rest of the drivers.


----------



## Maclawnco

My little guy comes to the office with me most days. This was one of those days a salting came from nowhere so he joined the fight with me.

Also one of our older L7000. Has a Cummins in it. Actually for sale if anyone is interested.

Have 2, soon to be 3 of these big rigs to just spread salt for us. Used to use 450s and these things are so much better in every way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Maclawnco;1840578 said:


> My little guy comes to the office with me most days. This was one of those days a salting came from nowhere so he joined the fight with me.
> 
> Also one of our older L7000. Has a Cummins in it. Actually for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> Have 2, soon to be 3 of these big rigs to just spread salt for us. Used to use 450s and these things are so much better in every way.


Nice!

Love to see more pictures of them in action.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plow Boss;1833569 said:


> A Mack truck with a gold bulldog indicates the entire truck is made solely of Mack components. Trucks with another manufacturer's transmission, engine, rear axles or suspension are given the silver emblem.


That's pretty cool, I never knew that.


----------



## snowman44

we generally have at least 3ft of shoulder,most of the time our shoulder's are almost as wide as the travel lane.We don't have a lot of deep ditches and when we do or have a narrow spot we mark it good. We do a lot of our own road construction and engineer all of it,so it's all done with plowing in mind,we req. at least 30ft of road base, mailboxes have to be at least 15ft from centerline, front slopes for ditches can be no steeper than 3to1.The worry of going in the ditch was the same concern we had when we went from an almost all Oshkosh fleet to a fleet of 95% tandems, but we have not had to many problem's with the heavier trucks.We have a lot of open area's so if have a spot that drifts bad we will level as much as we can, some times take the whole right of way and keep it plowed, so we can maintain it during a storm


----------



## CityGuy

Our rear mounts seem to work well for is. We do't have any issues with push packs other than the limited lift height. They do not collapse.


----------



## Winter Land Man

vplow;1838371 said:


> There used to be some, back in the 30s-40s-50s, and once in a great while you see something here or there... NHDOT had some International S1700s back in the 80s with mid-mounts, and there might be the odd highway contractor rig here and there, but that's about it. Those NHDOT units are the most recent significant mid-mount apllication that I'm aware of, and those trucks have probably been retired for close to 20 years now. It seems that the northeast pretty much saw the downsides and limited utility of mid-mount wings about 60 years ago and never looked back... and even way back then, regular front-mount wings were always the majority I think. I suppose the mid-mount wings work well enough for light patrolling, but I don't see how they'd be much good for pushing through heavy snow (wouldn't it tend to fall back in toward the truck after rolling off the front plow?) or pushing back, other than maybe putting a 1 or 2 ft bench on a 3 ft snowbank. In the NE, even most "patrol" wings are intended to at least do that if not more, and most trucks that push real snow have full benching wings. I think most of us in the NE just look at the western or midwestern setups and say something along the lines of "hey, whatever works for ya, I guess". It would be interesting to hear what is seen as an advantage to them.


You can still find them on the odd bridge crew truck (crew cabs) with NHDOT. They had an S1754 doing my road until '98. Quite a few contractors still use them which NHDOT loans them out to them for the season.


----------



## WestTac1

City Of Norwalk CT Dept. Of Public Works
Truck 243
1995 Ford L8000 4x4/Tenco


----------



## snow

Couple pic's from craigslist


----------



## crazy88

Alright, here is the first pic of the 2014/2015 plow season! I took it today on Monarch Pass in Colorado. CDOT has been plowing the high mountain passes for a few weeks now.


----------



## mercer_me

WestTac1;1843376 said:


> City Of Norwalk CT Dept. Of Public Works
> Truck 243
> 1995 Ford L8000 4x4/Tenco


That's a pretty sweet set up. I can never understand why they mount the plow lights to the hood. I personally hate drilling holes into hoods and cabs.



snow;1844479 said:


> Couple pic's from craigslist


I have never plowed with a Brigadier but, I drove a Brigadier dump truck and I didn't care for the cab.



crazy88;1844508 said:


> Alright, here is the first pic of the 2014/2015 plow season! I took it today on Monarch Pass in Colorado. CDOT has been plowing the high mountain passes for a few weeks now.


You don't see the cable for the front wing go up over the cab to the ram in the back wing tower. The old setup on the Ford I drive has the cab for the front wing go up over the cab and it works great, I don't know why they changed them to the new style.


----------



## Red_Rattler

I got to attend a DNR salt conservation and usage class at the local country garage and learned how to calibrate the spreaders and learned about salt bounce and pre-wetting and anti-icing. Cool class for sure but when we had some breaks I snooped around and snapped a few pictures. This garage was built in 2011 and is one of the most state of the art ones in the area.

Just one side of the garage

One of the 3 drive through was bays

The back lot with the salt sheds and fuel islands and brine tanks


----------



## Red_Rattler

Some of the neat older trucks




Back lot parking for the class. My city's red F550 4x4 chipper truck is in the middle


Their new trucks are now Macks


----------



## Red_Rattler

Calibrating one of the trucks


----------



## Uncle Herb

Cool stuff. That Oshkosh wrecker is bad.


----------



## DareDog

Long Lake,


----------



## CityGuy

Uncle Herb;1847166 said:


> Cool stuff. That Oshkosh wrecker is bad.


That's a sweet looking truck.


----------



## Citytow

Uncle Herb;1847166 said:


> Cool stuff. That Oshkosh wrecker is bad.


That's 10 
telling 2 what to do


----------



## xtreem3d

Red_Rattler;1846485 said:


> I got to attend a DNR salt conservation and usage class at the local country garage and learned how to calibrate the spreaders and learned about salt bounce and pre-wetting and anti-icing. Cool class for sure but when we had some breaks I snooped around and snapped a few pictures. This garage was built in 2011 and is one of the most state of the art ones in the area.
> 
> Just one side of the garage
> 
> One of the 3 drive through was bays
> 
> The back lot with the salt sheds and fuel islands and brine tanks


What were a couple of the things you learned that surprised you or just didn't know that your glad you do now?
Steve


----------



## Uncle Herb

Old NYSDOT


----------



## mercer_me

I hauled the loader to the sand/salt shed today. They are call for 1-3 inches for my area Saturday night and Sunday morning so, we wanted to be ready if it does accumulate on the roads. I'll get some plow truck pictures on soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73

mercer_me;1857644 said:


> I hauled the loader to the sand/salt shed today. They are call for 1-3 inches for my area Saturday night and Sunday morning so, we wanted to be ready if it does accumulate on the roads. I'll get some plow truck pictures on soon.


Favorite model sterling there.


----------



## mercer_me

SnowGuy73;1857680 said:


> Favorite model sterling there.


That truck is actually still a "Ford," just a first year Sterling. It's a nice truck and it goes really good with a 450HP Cummins and 8LL.


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb;1826492 said:


> New Western Star 4700 for the NYS Thruway.


I want to see that with the Smith spreader and the plows mounted!!!


----------



## Citytow

MatthewG;1513658 said:


> My first contribution ever to this page. Stopped by the PennDot stockpile to examine the tailgate spreaders.
> 
> All the trucks were unlocked and everyone must have received its winter bath both inside and out - very clean


are they the ones doing Blue Mtn ? pretty dam brave characters


----------



## jt5019

New CT DOT. Picture was posted on another site thought it was worth sharing


----------



## mercer_me

A picture I took from earlier today. We got about 4" in my area.


----------



## BillyRgn

jt5019;1859134 said:


> New CT DOT. Picture was posted on another site thought it was worth sharing


Tri axle, and no combo body, that is something different, the trucks are getting bigger and bigger ! I'm suprised they didn't throw a double wing set up on that truck


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1844511 said:


> That's a pretty sweet set up. I can never understand why they mount the plow lights to the hood. I personally hate drilling holes into hoods and cabs.
> 
> I have never plowed with a Brigadier but, I drove a Brigadier dump truck and I didn't care for the cab.
> 
> You don't see the cable for the front wing go up over the cab to the ram in the back wing tower. The old setup on the Ford I drive has the cab for the front wing go up over the cab and it works great, I don't know why they changed them to the new style.


Everest stil makes the old cable over the cab. Same with Viking-Cives.


----------



## snow

CT DOT subs (pic taken last winter)


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1859315 said:


> Everest still makes the old cable over the cab. Same with Viking-Cives.


I was unaware of that. You don't see the old style anymore in my area unless it's an old truck or an old setup on a newer truck.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Manchester, NH gets them still... set-up by HP Fairfield. They aren't on Everest's or HP Fairlfield's websites (but none of the Everest benching set-up's are advertised on their sites... only thing they show is the patrol wing).


----------



## SnowGuy73

mercer_me;1857786 said:


> That truck is actually still a "Ford," just a first year Sterling. It's a nice truck and it goes really good with a 450HP Cummins and 8LL.


Ah, gotcha! Thumbs Up


----------



## Greyn644

*It's that time of year again..*

Took 5 boxes off today, got 5 sanders on.. 6 trucks are ready to roll now. Sounds like we will be needing them by the weekend!


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1865307 said:


> Took 5 boxes off today, got 5 sanders on.. 6 trucks are ready to roll now. Sounds like we will be needing them by the weekend!


How long does it take to change from the dump body to the hopper spreader? Do you ever have to do any hauling with the dump bodies in the Winter? I like having the hopper mounted to the frame and not in the dump body. It's a lot easier to clean when you don't have to deal with a dump body.


----------



## Greyn644

it doesn't take long at all. The way we do it is so simple.. most trucks all take about the same amount of time we can have the box un bolted and picked off and the sander set on and bolted in an hour.. if were not in a hurry we take time after we pick the box or the sander off to look your truck over good, wash it and do any work to it before we set stuff back on just because its so nice not having to work under the box. And no we dont have any use or time for a box in the winter, we have all our sand hauled to make it thru the winter and if we do need a box we have a 1999 sterling with a box on it usually in the winter that is a spare truck so if one of our main 5 go down we slap a sander on that and go or we just plow with it ha. i think i talked to you late year i actually to a few pics for you i will try to find them and post them


----------



## snow

Craigslist find


----------



## cat320

snow;1868027 said:


> Craigslist find


Bryan that truck is up my way just saw it on craigs list


----------



## truck713

New guy from maryland here. I plow for tge county just north of DC. I spent this morning painting my plow. Heres a few pics of my kodiac with a gledhill plow.

























[


----------



## mercer_me

truck713;1869819 said:


> New guy from Maryland here. I plow for the county just north of DC. I spent this morning painting my plow. Here's a few pics of my Kodiac with a Gledhill plow.


How do you like the full trip blade? Around hear the roads are so rough a full trip blade would be laid over all the time. Maine DOT tried them for a while and some of the drivers chained them so they wouldn't trip.


----------



## Yates004

My 2009 International WorkStar 10 wheeler. I work for the Town of Alton New Hampshire.


----------



## truck713

mercer_me;1869978 said:


> How do you like the full trip blade? Around hear the roads are so rough a full trip blade would be laid over all the time. Maine DOT tried them for a while and some of the drivers chained them so they wouldn't trip.


Honestly I hate it. We had 4 trucks last year and 2 had trip edges. I prefer those. But since I don't own this rig the full trip will do. Lol. I do however love the 42" height on this plow. We don't have many wings down here and when we get the occasional 12" storm it easy to push the banks back.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Yates004;1869989 said:


> My 2009 International WorkStar 10 wheeler. I work for the Town of Alton New Hampshire.


Love it. When was that?


----------



## Yates004

Winter Land Man;1871509 said:


> Love it. When was that?


Around Janurary. I wish we had snow like that now.


----------



## MatthewG

Citytow;1858935 said:


> are they the ones doing Blue Mtn ? pretty dam brave characters


Yea Blue mtn on the south side. Alot of people dont know that when the ski resort blows snow all winter it really ices the road on the northern side near the valley lodge, so the ski resort salts the highway itself with their own trucks


----------



## Autocar19003

*Lake Effect Time in WNY*

Some good video from Western NY. 
Lake Erie is pretty warm so it could be a doozey!

http://www.wgrz.com/story/weather/2014/11/17/erie-county-prepared-to-deal-with-snow/19188663/

It is an early winter!!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## WestTac1

New York State Thruway Authority #1580
2015 Western Star 4700
Equipped with Viking-Cives Plow frame and hoists, and Smith Spreader


----------



## mercer_me

Yates004;1869989 said:


> My 2009 International WorkStar 10 wheeler. I work for the Town of Alton New Hampshire.


Nice setup. What do you have for an engine and transmission?


----------



## Plow Boss

Western Ny Lake Effect


----------



## Yates004

mercer_me;1873166 said:


> Nice setup. What do you have for an engine and transmission?


It has a Cummins with a 6 speed Allison. The truck motivates. First automatic I've plowed with.


----------



## BillyRgn

Plow Boss;1873178 said:


> Western Ny Lake Effect


Talk about benching wings, those front towers are huge !!


----------



## mercer_me

Yates004;1873274 said:


> It has a Cummins with a 6 speed Allison. The truck motivates. First automatic I've plowed with.


I plowed with a 5 speed Allison and I hated it. I bet the 6 speed is quite a bit better. Cummins is a hell of a lot better than a Max Force.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County Grinch and Plowing in the Southtowns 11.19.2014*

This is a picture that my buddy at Erie County NY Highway sent me this morning from their garage. 
They have a great Oshkosh MPT called the Grinch that would have been invaluable during yesterday's LES event. 
But.... here she sits with frozen brakes!


----------



## Autocar19003

Here is also a pic he took while plowing with a new Western Star AWD on some hilly areas of the Boston Hills.

He said that it drives like a dream and was pulling other Volvos out with it.


----------



## mercer_me

Autocar19003;1874023 said:


> This is a picture that my buddy at Erie County NY Highway sent me this morning from their garage.
> They have a great Oshkosh MPT called the Grinch that would have been invaluable during yesterday's LES event.
> But.... here she sits with frozen brakes!


Just put a little ABC alcohol in her and she will be good to go.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online - Watertown


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online - Landcaster Ny


----------



## Bones357

Buffalo - NYSTA
Three stranded plows on the Thruway. Appears to be just east of the Lackawanna toll plaza. 
Found online at the WKBW site.

































ETA: I think I spotted a fourth truck, top right of photo 1 under the bridge.


----------



## Bones357

Buffalo - NYSDOT


----------



## Bones357

WestTac1;1873119 said:


> New York State Thruway Authority #1580
> 2015 Western Star 4700
> Equipped with Viking-Cives Plow frame and hoists, and Smith Spreader


Beautiful truck.


----------



## Autocar19003

*NYS Thruway at Rt 219*

The NYS Thruway has resorted to this for snow removal!

Some massive equipment is being moved into the Buffalo region!


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online - Lancaster Ny Area


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online - Hamburg NY


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

Lancaster Ny - Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

Cheektowaga NY


----------



## alcoc420

Here is one from the relatives in West Seneca, NY today.


----------



## DareDog

only sad news this year no more Town of Vernon 4x4 Mack plowing my road  County took there roads back now big orange feightliner plows the road.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online Hamburg Ny


----------



## Plow Boss

Orchard Park Ny - Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

Orchard Park Ny Found Online 2


----------



## Winter Land Man

Autocar19003;1874023 said:


> This is a picture that my buddy at Erie County NY Highway sent me this morning from their garage.
> They have a great Oshkosh MPT called the Grinch that would have been invaluable during yesterday's LES event.
> But.... here she sits with frozen brakes!


Pretty neat seeing an Amercan plow frame with the Everest wing set-up. Does the cable go over the cab do you know?


----------



## mercer_me

I got a few pictures of some old plow trucks in a local gravel pit.

Ford Super Duty. It was on the road as recently as 2001.


Chevy 1 ton


1978? Ford L8000 "The Old Fire Truck" it used to be a fire truck and it used to have a gas engine. It now has a CAT diesel and a 13 speed. It's a spare truck and only gets used a couple times a year. I rode in this truck a few years back and it honestly doesn't go that bad.


----------



## alcoc420

Suffolk County (NY) is sending equipment to Buffalo. Press release photo.


----------



## Vermontster

Mercer - Thats some neat old stuff in the gravel pit. You have the same luck I have, the sun is always in the wrong spot. That looks like a Frink setup on the super duty. I have not seen too many one tons of that vintage with a wing.


----------



## mercer_me

Vermontster;1878303 said:


> Mercer - Thats some neat old stuff in the gravel pit. You have the same luck I have, the sun is always in the wrong spot. That looks like a Frink setup on the super duty. I have not seen too many one tons of that vintage with a wing.


I believe the guy that owns all the trucks built the wing himself. He always had a 1 ton with a wing on it. He now has a F-450 with a plow and wing setup that he built himself. I'll try to get some pictures of his F-450 and the L9000 he has.


----------



## lakeeffect

Plow Boss;1873178 said:


> Western Ny Lake Effect


Not Western NY, that is off the east end of Lake Ontario near Watertown. That is the Town of Lyme


----------



## DareDog




----------



## WestTac1

Greenburgh NY Highway Department
2014 Ford F-450/Henderson Integrated Spreader Body


----------



## snow

Few online CT DOT and a town truck pic


----------



## mercer_me

Didn't have a very good night last night..........


----------



## jcreek

That's no fun Mercer... happens to the best of us!
I'm guessing you got about a foot of concrete?


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;1883920 said:


> That's no fun Mercer... happens to the best of us!
> I'm guessing you got about a foot of concrete?


I was plowing out a turn around and the front of the wing dug in and it broke right off. Going to fix it today. We got a little over a foot of wet heavy snow but, it didn't push quite as bad as I thought it would. Maine DOT was having some issues with hard back on RT. 2 I don't know why they didn't have a grader out scraping it off.


----------



## DareDog

2 of rare Oneida county trucks went by, yesterday long nose Freight Shaker with standard and mounted sander, there other trucks are autos.

Today older Volvo standard with mounted sander.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## mackclmodel

mercer_me;1884393 said:


> I was plowing out a turn around and the front of the wing dug in and it broke right off. Going to fix it today. We got a little over a foot of wet heavy snow but, it didn't push quite as bad as I thought it would. Maine DOT was having some issues with hard back on RT. 2 I don't know why they didn't have a grader out scraping it off.


How do you like that Everest plow ? That's a slotted trip style one way isn't it ?


----------



## mercer_me

mackclmodel;1886137 said:


> How do you like that Everest plow? That's a slotted trip style one way isn't it ?


I love that plow. It's a trip edge kinda like a Fisher. I run a single carbide cutting edge and it scrapes wicked good, a lot better than the Tencos that my boss has on three other trucks.


----------



## mackclmodel

mercer_me;1886229 said:


> I love that plow. It's a trip edge kinda like a Fisher. I run a single carbide cutting edge and it scrapes wicked good, a lot better than the Tencos that my boss has on three other trucks.


We ran an 11' poly Everest trip edge plow on a tri-axle dump last year and that was an awesome plow. Do you guys have any of those slotted trip plow ? I was looking at some of your pics and I saw a 6 wheel International with one http://s588.photobucket.com/user/11charlesw/media/2014-04-11_133423_zps15643be1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=72 My boss wanted to get a big one way and he found a few local but never heard of a slotted trip.


----------



## mercer_me

mackclmodel;1886273 said:


> We ran an 11' poly Everest trip edge plow on a tri-axle dump last year and that was an awesome plow. Do you guys have any of those slotted trip plow ? I was looking at some of your pics and I saw a 6 wheel International with one http://s588.photobucket.com/user/11charlesw/media/2014-04-11_133423_zps15643be1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=72 My boss wanted to get a big one way and he found a few local but never heard of a slotted trip.


We have three Internationals with that style Tenco plow. They don't scrape as well as the Everest trip edge plows. We have a Ford wheeler with an Everest quick switch trip edge and when you angle it straight it cuts hard pack really well.


----------



## mackclmodel

mercer_me;1886304 said:


> We have three Internationals with that style Tenco plow. They don't scrape as well as the Everest trip edge plows. We have a Ford wheeler with an Everest quick switch trip edge and when you angle it straight it cuts hard pack really well.


Do the Tenco's trip easier then the trip edge ? We plow for the state and our route has alot of bridge joints and catch basins, last year my boss destroyed one of the trip edge Everest's, it sat perfectly in the expansion joint and couldn't trip out of it.

From what I heard the slotted trip slides up to clear an obstacle but you need to run shoes. I just wanted to see if you ever had one trip on you and see how you liked it


----------



## mercer_me

mackclmodel;1886311 said:


> Do the Tenco's trip easier then the trip edge ? We plow for the state and our route has alot of bridge joints and catch basins, last year my boss destroyed one of the trip edge Everest's, it sat perfectly in the expansion joint and couldn't trip out of it.
> 
> From what I heard the slotted trip slides up to clear an obstacle but you need to run shoes. I just wanted to see if you ever had one trip on you and see how you liked it


They don't trip as easy as the trip edge plows. They work well and the trip isn't nearly as violent. Maine DOT has switched to the slotted trip dust pans. You have to put shoes on but you have them only to hold the plow up when the cutting edge gets worn out. I just prefer the Everest trip edge plows because the scrape better.


----------



## Greyn644

*Bad day for the Ford liner*

My 07 sterling with a c13 let me down yesterday.. it just literally died as i was going down the road. luckily i had enough air and not to many hills/stops to get back to the shop. it didn't seem like a fuel issue to me but i changed the fuel filters any ways still would not fire.. so i started testing everything i possibly could. finally i narrowed it down that the ECM was not getting power, so i started tracing the wires that go from the battery to the ECM and right under the bell housing in the wireless was a 6 aut wire all green and broke right in half So if you have a Sterling with a Cat or a cummins and you have a bunch cranking power and fuel but it will not fire look for that wire that powers the ECM


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1886791 said:


> My 07 sterling with a c13 let me down yesterday.. it just literally died as i was going down the road. luckily i had enough air and not to many hills/stops to get back to the shop. it didn't seem like a fuel issue to me but i changed the fuel filters any ways still would not fire.. so i started testing everything i possibly could. finally i narrowed it down that the ECM was not getting power, so i started tracing the wires that go from the battery to the ECM and right under the bell housing in the wireless was a 6 aut wire all green and broke right in half So if you have a Sterling with a CAT or a Cummins and you have a bunch cranking power and fuel but it will not fire look for that wire that powers the ECM


How much horse power does that C13 have? My boss has a Sterling wheeler with a C7 and it's nutless. The truck is a great truck and I like the cab but, a C7 is way to small for a wheeler. If it had a C10 or C13 it would be perfect.

The town you drive for runs really nice trucks and they are setup perfect IMO. You guys have a Western Star to right? Do all the trucks have CAT engines?


----------



## grandview

..........................


----------



## MajorDave

grandview;1886907 said:


> ..........................


Who took that GV?


----------



## grandview

MajorDave;1886945 said:


> Who took that GV?


From the Weather channel,Lot of good pix of stuff.
http://www.weather.com/news/news/lake-effect-snow-buffalo-new-york-great-lakes-photos-20141118


----------



## CityGuy

jt5019;1859134 said:


> New CT DOT. Picture was posted on another site thought it was worth sharing


That front plow looks a little small? Or is it just the pic?


----------



## SnowGuy73

WestTac1;1882655 said:


> Greenburgh NY Highway Department
> 2014 Ford F-450/Henderson Integrated Spreader Body


Love it!.....


----------



## CityGuy

Bones357;1875594 said:


> Buffalo - NYSDOT


Those pics are unreal!


----------



## CityGuy

Autocar19003;1875643 said:


> The NYS Thruway has resorted to this for snow removal!
> 
> Some massive equipment is being moved into the Buffalo region!


Moving the big snow.


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;1876252 said:


> Found Online


Is that a wing man?


----------



## CityGuy

grandview;1886907 said:


> ..........................


Those snow banks are unreal!


----------



## MajorDave

grandview;1886948 said:


> From the Weather channel,Lot of good pix of stuff.
> http://www.weather.com/news/news/lake-effect-snow-buffalo-new-york-great-lakes-photos-20141118


That's crazy. Besides your driveways, did you pick up other work?? Seems like there would be extra work everywhere.


----------



## grandview

MajorDave;1886975 said:


> That's crazy. Besides your driveways, did you pick up other work?? Seems like there would be extra work everywhere.


Not interested, take care of my own and go back to bed while other plow guys are going crazy,


----------



## Greyn644

mercer_me;1886853 said:


> How much horse power does that C13 have? My boss has a Sterling wheeler with a C7 and it's nutless. The truck is a great truck and I like the cab but, a C7 is way to small for a wheeler. If it had a C10 or C13 it would be perfect.
> 
> The town you drive for runs really nice trucks and they are setup perfect IMO. You guys have a Western Star to right? Do all the trucks have CAT engines?


The C13 has 430HP. and really to be honest with yu i kind of like the sterlings, i know a lot of people don't like them but the only problems we have really ever had with them were Cat or cummins problems so you can't knock sterling for them.

Yeah we are pretty fortunate we have a pretty nice fleet our oldest truck is a 99 sterling that has a N14 cummins with 400hp then we have a 00 and a 01 sterling with c15 cats with 400hp big block hp. ha We have a 04 sterling with a c12 with 425hp, the 07 with the c13, we have a 2010 T800Kw with a ISX Cummins with 425hp and then the 2013 western star with a dd13 with 500hp. The 99 and the 00 are pretty much spare trucks we have a box on the 00 and a sander on the 99 for a spare in the winter we have a sander we can slide in the box on the 00 if we really need it but we rarely do. Then the other 5 get ran every day winter and summer. We will be speccing another Western star for 2016.


----------



## BillyRgn

500hp is some balls for plowing !!!


----------



## 82k10ny

town of webb village of inlet international scraping down my snowmobile trail..... its not so much the fact that they plow the road that bothers me, its the 1.6 million metric ton of sand they lay down after that gets me. you could go along in the spring and fill in the 4 foot drainage ditch on each side of the road with whats left on the asphalt.


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1887878 said:


> The C13 has 430HP. and really to be honest with you i kind of like the Sterlings, i know a lot of people don't like them but the only problems we have really ever had with them were CAT or Cummins problems so you can't knock sterling for them.
> 
> Yeah we are pretty fortunate we have a pretty nice fleet our oldest truck is a 99 Sterling that has a N14 Cummins with 400hp then we have a 00 and a 01 Sterling with C15 CATs with 400hp big block hp. We have a 04 Sterling with a C12 with 425hp, the 07 with the C13, we have a 2010 T800KW with a ISX Cummins with 425hp and then the 2013 Western Star with a DD13 with 500hp. The 99 and the 00 are pretty much spare trucks we have a box on the 00 and a sander on the 99 for a spare in the winter we have a sander we can slide in the box on the 00 if we really need it but we rarely do. Then the other 5 get ran every day winter and summer. We will be specking another Western Star for 2016.


That is an awesome fleet. It's really great how your town cares about what they buy for equipment and the spec them out perfectly IMO. Most towns just go with what ever is the cheapest and they sometimes end up replacing trucks and equipment more frequently. It's to bad they won't buy gliders and put rebuilt CAT or Cummins in them. I hate these new diesels. I honestly like Sterling as well. They might not be as fancy as Western Star and Kenworth but, they are a good reliable truck. I still like the old Ford L series the best though. Do you like the Kenworth or Western Star better?


----------



## Greyn644

mercer_me;1888945 said:


> That is an awesome fleet. It's really great how your town cares about what they buy for equipment and the spec them out perfectly IMO. Most towns just go with what ever is the cheapest and they sometimes end up replacing trucks and equipment more frequently. It's to bad they won't buy gliders and put rebuilt CAT or Cummins in them. I hate these new diesels. I honestly like Sterling as well. They might not be as fancy as Western Star and Kenworth but, they are a good reliable truck. I still like the old Ford L series the best though. Do you like the Kenworth or Western Star better?


Yeah our boss does a good job of speccing the trucks and works hard at getting us new equipmet to work with. And yes i like the older cats and cummins a lot better than this new stuff with all this emissions bs.. and yeah we use to have a bunch of louisville's and the were great trucks, we just got rid of our 95 about 3 years ago and when ford went to sterling we bought all sterlings up until 07. Um i personally like the western star over the KW. don't get me wrong the kw is a nice truck. The cab on the kw is just so small and it had a set back front axel so it rides like a lumber wagon and it has the Hendrickson's Haulmaxx rubber block suspention witch is junk i think compared to the tuff trac or the older stlye Hendrickson walking beam is a lot better.


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1889188 said:


> Yeah our boss does a good job of speccing the trucks and works hard at getting us new equipment to work with. And yes i like the older cats and cummins a lot better than this new stuff with all this emissions bs.. and yeah we use to have a bunch of louisville's and the were great trucks, we just got rid of our 95 about 3 years ago and when ford went to sterling we bought all sterlings up until 07. Um i personally like the western star over the KW. don't get me wrong the kw is a nice truck. The cab on the kw is just so small and it had a set back front axel so it rides like a lumber wagon and it has the Hendrickson's Haulmaxx rubber block suspension witch is junk i think compared to the tuff trac or the older style Hendrickson walking beam is a lot better.


You can't beet a Louisville for plowing IMO. I love the one I plow with. My boss has a Ford (1st year Sterling) tri axle with a set back front axle and it makes the truck ride terrible. Other than the bad ride, I like the set back axle. You can beat a Hendrickson walking beam suspension for the rear.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;1877638 said:


> I got a few pictures of some old plow trucks in a local gravel pit.
> 
> Ford Super Duty. It was on the road as recently as 2001.
> 
> 
> Chevy 1 ton
> 
> 
> 1978? Ford L8000 "The Old Fire Truck" it used to be a fire truck and it used to have a gas engine. It now has a CAT diesel and a 13 speed. It's a spare truck and only gets used a couple times a year. I rode in this truck a few years back and it honestly doesn't go that bad.


Woah, a Chevy 1-ton with a benching wing? Is there a way to get closer photos? Love the pics of the old stuff, man.


----------



## alcoc420

For Ford L guys. A 1978 LN-800. I thought I posted these a year or so ago, but I couldn't find them. Also a 1975 FWD CB with a IH Red Diamond 501 gas engine. The Ford had a 370 cubic inch engine I think. The Highway Dept used to get Ford L-900s with 429 engines, then they downsized to LN-700s and 800s. Photos taken in 1982.


----------



## alcoc420

Photo from on online. Snowvember in Lancaster (I think), NY. Neat plow color.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1891333 said:


> Woah, a Chevy 1-ton with a benching wing? Is there a way to get closer photos? Love the pics of the old stuff, man.


Next time I'm hauling out of that pit I'll get some better pictures. It might be a while since we are pretty much done hauling for the season.


----------



## crash444




----------



## mercer_me

crash444;1891958 said:


> View attachment 139869
> 
> 
> View attachment 139870


WOW That is a beautiful Peterbilt. I'd like to know the specs on it. It looks like a heavy/rugged truck.


----------



## crash444

mercer_me;1892142 said:


> WOW That is a beautiful Peterbilt. I'd like to know the specs on it. It looks like a heavy/rugged truck.


The Pete's are really nice I don't know the exact specs to this truck i looked it over at the summer highway picnic. There was 3 new pete's there, this one and two others. Plow equipment and dump body was put together by Valley Fab in Boston NY. They Do some really Nice trucks. i have some other pics of pete's and Mack's but for some reason i cant get them to load on the page.


----------



## 82k10ny

no new pictures as of yet, but dug up this video link my uncle shared with me last year he had found.... some old footage of plowing in western ny, was a promo video for walter corp and frink plows. there fearless leader charlie plowing in many of the scenes... i find it funny the people standing by to roll bigger chunks of snow out of the way. 700 ci engine in the largest walters truck of the day. only rated at 150 hp.... uh ohhhh

enjoy


----------



## DareDog

82k10ny;1888076 said:


> town of webb village of inlet international scraping down my snowmobile trail..... its not so much the fact that they plow the road that bothers me, its the 1.6 million metric ton of sand they lay down after that gets me. you could go along in the spring and fill in the 4 foot drainage ditch on each side of the road with whats left on the asphalt.


Big Moose Road near stillwater road?

i felt same way one time i rode down Number 4 road on my sled after Town of Watson just sanded the hell out of the road!


----------



## 82k10ny

DareDog;1893329 said:


> Big Moose Road near stillwater road?
> 
> i felt same way one time i rode down Number 4 road on my sled after Town of Watson just sanded the hell out of the road!


yes sir it is indeed. taken from my camp driveway right on the corner across from the big moose station... and number 4 road forget it. town of watson might as well use beach sand so atleast i could bring a margarita and a beach ball for fun. they pound that road down to nothing. only time you can ride it is when its blowing. but ahhhh #4 to everly falls road is a great trip to go to the buckhorn.


----------



## DareDog

82k10ny;1893333 said:


> yes sir it is indeed. taken from my camp driveway right on the corner across from the big moose station... and number 4 road forget it. town of watson might as well use beach sand so atleast i could bring a margarita and a beach ball for fun. they pound that road down to nothing. only time you can ride it is when its blowing. but ahhhh #4 to everly falls road is a great trip to go to the buckhorn.


I got a camp on Raquette, my dad has a buddy that lives in Beaver River. I rode down number 4 last march went all way down to Rusty P's it was bad bare most of the way.

is buckhorn still open? I have not been there in a few years last time i was I heard owner was closing it.


----------



## alcoc420

Here is an oldie I found. Four Town of Smithtown (NY) plow trucks: an IH HD1600 Loadstar, a Chevy (C-60 I think), and 2 IH R-194s. The left 2 trucks had GVWs of 19,000#, the others were 26,500# trucks. 1965-66.


----------



## mercer_me

I had to get "Big Red" (1991 Ford L9000) out of hibernation Saturday. The Topkick blew a hose so, I loaded up "Big Red" with sand and brought it to the shop.





Then later in the day I lost a pin that hold my dust pan on. This is the second time this has happened to me.


----------



## mercer_me

Getting ready to go put some sand out on the dirt roads.


----------



## Maclawnco

Missing one of ours from this group.


----------



## snow

Some Ex Rhode Island DOT trucks at an Exporter in CT


----------



## BillyRgn

This one is for you mercer, check it out, you can get yourself a fleet of l-8000's
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/4706616102.html


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1897756 said:


> Some Ex Rhode Island DOT trucks at an Exporter in CT


I'm surprised those Macks aren't still on the road. It seems like a lot of people like Mack trucks for what ever reason.



BillyRgn;1897793 said:


> This one is for you mercer, check it out, you can get yourself a fleet of l-8000's
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/4706616102.html


If they had wings, my boss would probably be interested in one or two of them. They appear to be in really good shape. They have the same front dump body that Maine DOT used to run before they switched to stainless. Not a big fan of the two speed rear end though. You can't beet an 8LL for plowing IMO.


----------



## plowguy43

snow;1897756 said:


> Some Ex Rhode Island DOT trucks at an Exporter in CT


These are in better shape than my towns plow trucks.


----------



## plowguy43

I actually would like a few opinions from you fella's if you plow for towns/cities. I'm attaching 2 pictures of road conditions in my town, I'd like to know what you guys would normally do in these situations in regards to plowing and sanding/salting applications.

Pic #1 - This was during a 13" snowstorm, snow was falling at about an 1" an hour, at the time of the picture there was 4" of snow on the ground and it was around 4:30-5PM (time people get out of work).

Pic #2 - Was from this morning. We've had freezing rain/sleet/snow during a nor'easter the past few days. Overnight we had some freezing rain topped with about 1.5"-2"s of snowfall on top of it. As you can see from the picture, the center of the road is melted.

I will explain after a few responses what my town has done and my reasoning for this question.


----------



## SnowMatt13

My first response would be it all depends on their level of service commitment (per their policy) and their route cycle times. In the first picture, if that were my muni and that was a main route outlined in my policy, that would be unacceptable at that time of day. However if that road were a priority 3 or 4 (out of a 4 tier system) that may be acceptable. Same with the second picture. We maintain 156 miles of roads and I can get through everything once in 2 hours in every route. Add traffic, break downs, etc., you can add time to route cycles.
In the end, it is their desired level of service to their tax paying residents, which can greatly vary. I have muni's by me that do nothing in minor events (dusting, etc) and others that are zero tolerance.
My question to you is: Do they have a written policy and what does it say?
If they don't, that's a huge issue......


----------



## plowguy43

SnowMatt13;1898329 said:


> My first response would be it all depends on their level of service commitment (per their policy) and their route cycle times. In the first picture, if that were my muni and that was a main route outlined in my policy, that would be unacceptable at that time of day. However if that road were a priority 3 or 4 (out of a 4 tier system) that may be acceptable. Same with the second picture. We maintain 156 miles of roads and I can get through everything once in 2 hours in every route. Add traffic, break downs, etc., you can add time to route cycles.
> In the end, it is their desired level of service to their tax paying residents, which can greatly vary. I have muni's by me that do nothing in minor events (dusting, etc) and others that are zero tolerance.
> *My question to you is: Do they have a written policy and what does it say?
> If they don't, that's a huge issue....*..


That is a great question, and I honestly don't know - never even thought to ask the town. We are a small town, and there is a lot of "buddy buddy" dealings that go on. They don't like people stirring the pot.

For example - 3 plow trucks (no sanders in them). 2 Dedicated sander trucks - The sanders are owned by the Road Commissioner under his personal business and rented to the town (not the truck/sander combo - just the sanders). Sander = Spreader.

The pictures are of a side road that is one of the heavier traveled roads in the town. It connects to a main road on both ends and cuts the travel time considerably as a shortcut. That said, the 1st picture - the main roads looked the same way.

Instead of plowing, he sent out his sanders first to sand on top of about 3" or so of snow that was quickly covered up (see the picture below showing this). This was followed by the plow trucks coming by about an hour later.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think you said some major issues. First the commissioner should not have personal and work related business mixed together. The ONLY way I see that is if the work was bid out, all bids opened in a public meeting and he won. And I, as a tax payer, would still demand his being thrown out as a conflict of interest.
Second, again as a tax payer, I would question the lack of all the trucks not set up for snow and ice control. However, back to the policy thing. If that is acceptable per the policy then that's a dead end.
Last, sanding/salting on top of 3" of snow is wrong in every aspect. Complete waste of time and materials which equals a waste of money and as a tax payer I'd be furious. You can back that up with plenty of research that shows that's wrong. Trust me, I instruct all over the Midwest on snow and ice control.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Get them a copy of this: http://www2.apwa.net/bookstore/detail.asp?PC=PB.A1433

They won't like what they read.....


----------



## plowguy43

SnowMatt13;1898350 said:


> I think you said some major issues. First the commissioner should not have personal and work related business mixed together. The ONLY way I see that is if the work was bid out, all bids opened in a public meeting and he won. And I, as a tax payer, would still demand his being thrown out as a conflict of interest.
> Second, again as a tax payer, I would question the lack of all the trucks not set up for snow and ice control. However, back to the policy thing. If that is acceptable per the policy then that's a dead end.
> Last, sanding/salting on top of 3" of snow is wrong in every aspect. Complete waste of time and materials which equals a waste of money and as a tax payer I'd be furious. You can back that up with plenty of research that shows that's wrong. Trust me, I instruct all over the Midwest on snow and ice control.


This is exactly what I've been talking with some local friends about once I've learned about all of this.

The conflict of interest goes further - he uses his business trucks (dump trucks) to move fill in when road repairs are done, he's using them now to transport sand and salt to our town storage area, rather than paying the place we buy it from to transport for us. I'm nearly 100% sure there are no bids, but this is something I plan to bring up.

THANK YOU for that link, I plan on bringing this by. And yes as a tax payer, I'm beyond furious about what has been going on.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1898271 said:


> I actually would like a few opinions from you fella's if you plow for towns/cities. I'm attaching 2 pictures of road conditions in my town, I'd like to know what you guys would normally do in these situations in regards to plowing and sanding/salting applications.
> 
> Pic #1 - This was during a 13" snowstorm, snow was falling at about an 1" an hour, at the time of the picture there was 4" of snow on the ground and it was around 4:30-5PM (time people get out of work).
> 
> Pic #2 - Was from this morning. We've had freezing rain/sleet/snow during a nor'easter the past few days. Overnight we had some freezing rain topped with about 1.5"-2"s of snowfall on top of it. As you can see from the picture, the center of the road is melted.
> 
> I will explain after a few responses what my town has done and my reasoning for this question.


Pic #1- I would have been out plowing. I know sometimes if it's snowing really hard you can get a few inches of snow in the road even going non-stop.

Pic #2 I would have scraped and applied more sand than he did.

How many miles of roads is in your town that they have to plow. I plow 11.5 miles my self. The biggest rout we have is about 15 miles for one truck but, he has salt priority so he only has to put out one load of salt so it's not to bad.

If there is any more than a dusting of snow I have my plow and wing down scraping while I sand. The way we do it is at the beginning of the storm when the first flake hits the ground we sand all of our roads. Then once we get a couple inches or sometimes less we go scrape the roads. Then we will keep scraping every couple of inches. It depends on how hard its snowing if we take a break in between trip. Sometimes we will put sand down in the middle of the storm, usually around the time people are going to or from work. Then when the storm is all over I'll plow one way and on the way back I'll plow and sand at the same time. Having a truck just for plowing and a truck just for sanding will add a lot of time and it will make you want to not scrape and just try to melt the road out. Scraping is the answer. I'm not an expert but, this is my third year plowing roads and I've learned a lot.


----------



## SnowMatt13

This is what drives me crazy because it is a PERFECT example of why government employees get a bad wrap. And stuff like this fuels the fire.
I came from the private side and I treat my department like one. I can't stand the saying "there's always tomorrow" Bull crap, tomorrow I have more work planned. My citizens have nothing to complain about with my department and I give them no reason to.


----------



## SnowMatt13

And Mercer is right. Always scrape before material application. You are throwing a set amount of material. Wouldn't you want there to be the least amount of snow and ice behind you for that material to have to work on?

Maybe not if you are getting paid to do the sanding from your private business


----------



## mercer_me

SnowMatt13;1898391 said:


> And Mercer is right. Always scrape before material application. You are throwing a set amount of material. Wouldn't you want there to be the least amount of snow and ice behind you for that material to have to work on?


We run carbide cutting edges witch last a lot longer so, we are constantly scraping. The guy that plows the next town over puts a lot of sand/salt down and he won't scrape unless he absolutely has to. I have to admit his roads always melt out but, he uses a lot of material. He's another one of these old school guys that has a truck he plows with and a truck he sands with.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Definitely old school. All of our trucks do both. All have liquid systems and pavement temperature systems too so operators are given the information they need to put down only what they need for any given situation. They also carry 3 material recommendation charts that give them recommendation based on route cycle time, type of precip, pavement temp (and trend) and precip rate (light, moderate, etc).


----------



## mercer_me

SnowMatt13;1898414 said:


> Definitely old school. All of our trucks do both. All have liquid systems and pavement temperature systems too so operators are given the information they need to put down only what they need for any given situation. They also carry 3 material recommendation charts that give them recommendation based on route cycle time, type of precip, pavement temp (and trend) and precip rate (light, moderate, etc).


The town I plow has five routs and only one is salt priority and that rout and two others also get treated with salt brine. I think the salt brine helps a lot with the strait salt but, it doesn't seam to do anything with the sand/salt mix. If you ask me it's a waist of money putting it down with sand. I don't know how much the town pays for the salt brine its self but, each truck cost my boss $3,000 apiece to set them up for the liquid and the pumps keep going to hell on us.


----------



## plowguy43

Yes this is infuriating. The road commissioner hires his personal business out for everything - double dipping. What's more, his employees are the ones driving the town sander truck and somehow are receiving state benefits (I have no idea how he pulled that off). He's now in his 80s I believe and has been the road commissioner for about 30+ years so he does what he wants and no one questions him. 

As an update, on my way home I noticed that at some point today they came back and plowed then put down more product. So they sanded/salted on top of 2"s, then plowed it up, then re sanded/salted the roads. With 41% of my property taxes going to the municipality, I'm getting more and more pissed.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1898457 said:


> As an update, on my way home I noticed that at some point today they came back and plowed then put down more product. So they sanded/salted on top of 2"s, then plowed it up, then re sanded/salted the roads. With 41% of my property taxes going to the municipality, I'm getting more and more pissed.


Sometimes on hard pack situations you have to apply material and let it work for a while then you can go back and scrape the hard pack off easier. This situation does not sound like a hard pack situation, it sounds like he tried to get away with just sanding and hoping it would get warm enough today to melt off all the snow and slush and it didn't work. So, he was forced to scrape and reapply sand.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah Will it was light fluffy stuff. IMO he does it so he can charge the town more money for his personal business. Remember, he's using his business trucks to bring in sand salt (hired himself).


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1898481 said:


> Yeah Will it was light fluffy stuff. IMO he does it so he can charge the town more money for his personal business. Remember, he's using his business trucks to bring in sand salt (hired himself).


Does he sell the sand to the town as well? I can't believe your town is falling for this BS. I've never heard of a town that owns their own trucks that hires out any plowing or sanding.


----------



## wnwniner

Try your state ethics commission-your tag says you're in Maine, so try this. http://www.maine.gov/ethics/
I have worked for local government for almost 8 years and will soon be promoted to be in charge of public works. IMO this is BEYOND unacceptable and potentially criminal. I've always figured if it my family wouldn't want to read about it in the paper, then I shouldn't do it. Even if its questionable. And I'm only talking about the contracting aspects of it.


----------



## jcreek

*Wow! I agree with everyone here. Totally a conflict of interest and most likely criminal. And he does a poor job as well. I n the end he may achive acceptable results, but only after lining his own pockets!*


----------



## plowguy43

I really appreciate the input since I really had no idea what to do besides say something to the town office who are all best buds with him. I wasn't sure if there was someone above them that I could go to. Thanks again, I will update with what happens


----------



## jcreek

plowguy43;1898882 said:


> I really appreciate the input since I really had no idea what to do besides say something to the town office who are all best buds with him. I wasn't sure if there was someone above them that I could go to. Thanks again, I will update with what happens


*I grew up in and live in a small town. You do have to tread cautiously. The best thing to do would be to speak with the attorney general and let them do the dirty work! *


----------



## jcreek

Sweet trucks off of Hendersons website


----------



## jcreek




----------



## jcreek




----------



## jcreek




----------



## jcreek




----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone know the cost of those henderson body's for a f-550 like the one above ??


----------



## jcreek

A new standard dump body is 8 to 10K these days. That thing has to be pushing 20 grand, no?


----------



## mercer_me

I'm now a firm believer in picking the front of your wing up when crossing railroad tracks. I always picked my front plow up but, I figured the wing would slide over fine (witch it always did until this morning). It's a side track going into a business and last Summer they tore the switch out so, they can't even use it anymore. I think they should tear the crossing out.


----------



## jcreek

*OUCH! You're having all kinds of luck with that wing this year aren't you*

It could be worse - I bought an '09 International 7500 in June. Painted the cab and frame; sandblasted and painted the all season body; transferred the computer from the truck we sold; made a bracket to hang the calcium tanks on the tailgate; re plumbed it for a power reversable plow and put steel side boards on to make the body 10 yds.

On the third night out it caught on fire - the main power cable coming from the battery chafed on a bracket that HP Fairfield put in to hold the hydraulic lines and caught them on fire...:yow!:


----------



## snow

A fleet of trucks hired to Mass Highway from Chelmsford,MA


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;1899135 said:


> *OUCH! You're having all kinds of luck with that wing this year aren't you*
> 
> It could be worse - I bought an '09 International 7500 in June. Painted the cab and frame; sandblasted and painted the all season body; transferred the computer from the truck we sold; made a bracket to hang the calcium tanks on the tailgate; re plumbed it for a power reversable plow and put steel side boards on to make the body 10 yds.
> 
> On the third night out it caught on fire - the main power cable coming from the battery chafed on a bracket that HP Fairfield put in to hold the hydraulic lines and caught them on fire...:yow!:


Not good. I'm sorry to hear that. Was you able to get the fire out or was it a total loss?


----------



## Fhawk52

Hi all , my name is Fred and I'm a newbie here. I have workedfor the Town of Meredith NH Highway dept for the last 8years. Here are a couple pics of my rig, a 2013 Kenworth T-800 with 425 hp Cummins and Allison automatic.


----------



## Fhawk52

One more pic. Kinda got off the side a little


----------



## WestTac1

City Of Peekskill NY DPW
Truck 51
Mack Granite/Henderson Muni Body Integrated Dump Box Spreader


----------



## mercer_me

Fhawk52;1899475 said:


> One more pic. Kinda got off the side a little


Nice looking truck. How do you like the Ken Worth? I slid off a dirt road last year as well during the ice storm.


----------



## Fhawk52

They've had Kenworths since 1998 they are good trucks. My 2013 was the first automatic and I like it. We got another one this year.


----------



## Fhawk52

Where are you in Maine ? My wife is from Lewiston


----------



## mercer_me

Fhawk52;1899701 said:


> They've had Kenworths since 1998 they are good trucks. My 2013 was the first automatic and I like it. We got another one this year.
> 
> Where are you in Maine ? My wife is from Lewiston


Many speed automatic is it? I sometimes drove an Internal with a 5 speed Allison when I worked for Maine DOT and I didn't care for it. I think if it was a 6 speed it would have been a lot better.

I'm in Norridgewock witch is near Skowhegan. I plow for a contractor who has the contract for the Town of Belgrade.


----------



## Fhawk52

It's a six speed


----------



## Uncle Herb

Hi Fred, looking forward to seeing more!










City of Syracuse rigs.


----------



## cat320

snow;1899138 said:


> A fleet of trucks hired to Mass Highway from Chelmsford,MA


Nice fleet of macks 
where in Chelmsford are they?


----------



## snow

Close to RT3. Drum Hill Construction


----------



## VolvoL60F

I don't believe I've shared these, but here is a new Maine DOT International WorkStar crew cab


----------



## BillyRgn

VolvoL60F;1902155 said:


> I don't believe I've shared these, but here is a new Maine DOT International WorkStar crew cab


That's a nice looking truck, it sure has some toys, wing, sander, underbody scraper but it could use a cab shield in my opinion


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1902155 said:


> I don't believe I've shared these, but here is a new Maine DOT International WorkStar crew cab


The shed I work at in the Summer had a a blue International regular cab and it was a complete POS. It spent more time up to Bangor getting fixed than it did hauling fill. Those Max Force engines are junk. I can't believe Maine DOT is buying International wheelers now.


----------



## snow

Few misc pix from Mass


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1902344 said:


> The shed I work at in the Summer had a a blue International regular cab and it was a complete POS. It spent more time up to Bangor getting fixed than it did hauling fill. Those Max Force engines are junk. I can't believe Maine DOT is buying International wheelers now.


That's what I keep hearing, I guess those Max Force engines aren't worth a damn. I see this crew cab driving around a couple times a week, so far it's not broken yet lol. These rigs do look nice though, I wish they were good trucks, but International has never really had a good record for dependability.


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1902832 said:


> That's what I keep hearing, I guess those Max Force engines aren't worth a damn. I see this crew cab driving around a couple times a week, so far it's not broken yet lol. These rigs do look nice though, I wish they were good trucks, but International has never really had a good record for dependability.


The brown Internationals with DT466's that Maine DOT has are great trucks. They have good power and are very reliable. I liked the truck its self but, I didn't care for the Allison 5 speed. An Allison 6 speed or 8LL would have been a lot better IMO. These new blue Internationals should be ordered with a Cummins IMO. I liked the Volvo I drove but, apparently Internationals must be cheaper because that's what they are buying now for wheelers and patrol trucks. Maine DOT does a good job on specing the trucks out so they are heavy and rugged. I'm just not impressed with the engine and transmission choices. The best trucks they ever had were the Ford L9000s and the Sterlings they use to have.


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1902870 said:


> The brown Internationals with DT466's that Maine DOT has are great trucks. They have good power and are very reliable. I liked the truck its self but, I didn't care for the Allison 5 speed. An Allison 6 speed or 8LL would have been a lot better IMO. These new blue Internationals should be ordered with a Cummins IMO. I liked the Volvo I drove but, apparently Internationals must be cheaper because that's what they are buying now for wheelers and patrol trucks. Maine DOT does a good job on specing the trucks out so they are heavy and rugged. I'm just not impressed with the engine and transmission choices. The best trucks they ever had were the Ford L9000s and the Sterlings they use to have.


Cummins is definitely a better choice, and if Toyota puts a Cummins in their pick ups, I will be trading my 2010 Tundra in. Volvo's are good quality trucks, but yea they're expensive. I agree Maine DOT can definitely spec out trucks, they are always loaded with everything from what I've seen. I just wish their crews were more friendly.. I have never driven a Sterling, but they are ugly trucks in my opinion, I don't miss seeing them on the roads


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1902920 said:


> Cummins is definitely a better choice, and if Toyota puts a Cummins in their pick ups, I will be trading my 2010 Tundra in.
> 
> Volvo's are good quality trucks, but yea they're expensive. I agree Maine DOT can definitely spec out trucks, they are always loaded with everything from what I've seen. I just wish their crews were more friendly.. I have never driven a Sterling, but they are ugly trucks in my opinion, I don't miss seeing them on the roads


Toyota is going to start building Tundras with a 5.0 Cummins in 2016.

A lot of people talk sh!t about Volvo and Sterling but, I don't think are that bad. Neither one would be my first choice if I was buying a truck but, if I could get a deal on one I'd buy one. The company I work for in the Winter has two Sterling dump trucks and I like them both. The cabs are nice and you can see out of them good. They aren't the fanciest cabs but, they are fine. Maine DOT specs their trucks out wicked heavy and the trucks hold up very well. They are even starting to put bigger engines in so, the new trucks have pretty good power. The only thing that really sucks is the wheeler bodies are only 10 yard bodies and you can barely squeeze 12 yards on. All the state crews in my area are friendly. It must be a Region 1 thing as far as it goes in your area.


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1903163 said:


> Toyota is going to start building Tundras with a 5.0 Cummins in 2016.
> 
> A lot of people talk sh!t about Volvo and Sterling but, I don't think are that bad. Neither one would be my first choice if I was buying a truck but, if I could get a deal on one I'd buy one. The company I work for in the Winter has two Sterling dump trucks and I like them both. The cabs are nice and you can see out of them good. They aren't the fanciest cabs but, they are fine. Maine DOT specs their trucks out wicked heavy and the trucks hold up very well. They are even starting to put bigger engines in so, the new trucks have pretty good power. The only thing that really sucks is the wheeler bodies are only 10 yard bodies and you can barely squeeze 12 yards on. All the state crews in my area are friendly. It must be a Region 1 thing as far as it goes in your area.


Is that official now? Last I read they said Toyota was "likely" to go for the Cummins 5.0. If they are I can't wait.

Maybe if I drove a Sterling my opinion would change, but I still dislike them. I always hear everyone talking sh!t about Volvo's until they drive them lol. The DOT trucks sure look good being spec'd that heavy, and yeah I only see them with short dump beds now too, any reason behind that? All the crews down here are dicks, god forbid I take a photo of the truck without them losing their sh!t. Really it's any goverment pubic works department around here, they get mad pretty quick. I still take the photos haha Thumbs Up ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1904051 said:


> Is that official now? Last I read they said Toyota was "likely" to go for the Cummins 5.0. If they are I can't wait.
> 
> Maybe if I drove a Sterling my opinion would change, but I still dislike them. I always hear everyone talking sh!t about Volvo's until they drive them lol. The DOT trucks sure look good being spec'd that heavy, and yeah I only see them with short dump beds now too, any reason behind that? All the crews down here are dicks, god forbid I take a photo of the truck without them losing their sh!t. Really it's any government pubic works department around here, they get mad pretty quick. I still take the photos haha Thumbs Up ussmileyflag


From what I have read, it's official about the Cummins.

Like I said, I like Sterlings. Are they as nice as a Kenworth, Western Star or Peterbilt? No, but they are a good truck. Same thing with Volvo. I didn't mind the D13 Volvo engine my state truck had, it had good power and it always ran well for me. Maine DOT definitely doesn't go light on their trucks they all have double frames and everything is over built, witch is a good thing. They also buy really good plow rugged plow gear, you can't beat Everest IMO. I really like the front dumps for the single axle trucks and having a dump body with a hopper is the way to go in a wheeler. The only issue I have with their dump bodies is they don't have anything for a cab protector. The new dump bodies are the same size as the old ones. The old style had a sub frame witch raised them about a foot and a half or better and the new style bodies are being mounted to the frame like a normal dump truck. The new bodies are a lot better. I'm hoping next Summer my boss will take the dump body off my Ford L9000 and mount the sander to the frame. With the sander in the dump body with the sub frame it's to high up to dump into it with the loader I use. I have to shake the sand out of the bucket and it gets to be a pain and it takes longer to load the truck. The crews I worked on wouldn't have a problem at all with getting their picture taken.


----------



## WestTac1

North Castle (NY) Highway Department
Truck 21
Freightliner/Henderson


----------



## BillyRgn

Don't know if anyone has seen this, opening roads at Yellowstone, looks like 2 CAT D6 dozers pulling in tandem a john Deere grader with a v-plow on the front to open the road, then they have a blower trailing them to widen the road, check it out.


----------



## Vermontster

I haven't been able to get any good shots lately. I caught this one just before Thanksgiving. I think this is the last IH in the fleet of this style, getting ready to go to a new home. There are now only two trucks with the old style one way funnel plows, the rest are all power angle. I'll have to speak to someone about parking the trucks for a better photo shoot! Actually, it was parked this way so the block heater could be plugged in.


----------



## Vermontster

I also wanted to add that I spend a good part of my work day in the 'Upper Valley' area of Vermont and New Hampshire. Hartford, Vt., and Hanover, N.H. have nice looking fleets. Lebanon N.H.s' fleet is a little rough around the edges. Hanover still uses their Sicard Junior for snow clean up, I saw them using it yesterday. The state of N.H. still uses quite a few cable lift benching wings, and double wing trucks. I'll start bringing my camera with me more often.


----------



## DieselPowered

*Sanilac County Michigan*

Found online...


----------



## Plow Chaser

City of Utica, NY


----------



## snow

Plow Chaser;1912157 said:


> City of Utica, NY


Hope it gets better care than some of their other vehicles

:crying:


----------



## snow

Not sure what municipality this truck came from, but its setup pretty stout


----------



## xgiovannix12

Plow Chaser;1912157 said:


> City of Utica, NY


Pretty led lights They cost so much tho



snow;1912983 said:


> Not sure what municipality this truck came from, but its setup pretty stout


Nice heavy plow on that rig also central hydraulics


----------



## mercer_me

Changed the wing side springs last week on my Ford. I believe it was the first time they were ever changed. I was surprised that the wing side only had one extra spring.


----------



## jcreek

Pretty clean looking under there for an old girl!


----------



## Dennis 57

mercer me I am putting a extra spring on the wing side of my f800 today also . Only had one extra spring, now I will have two extra springs. The springs are only one year old. Good luck


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;1913588 said:


> Pretty clean looking under there for an old girl!


Maine DOT has a hell of a maintenance program and the trucks get washed after every single storm even when there is a storm coming the next day. It really shows all of their trucks are in wicked good shape.



Dennis 57;1913636 said:


> mercer me I am putting a extra spring on the wing side of my f800 today also . Only had one extra spring, now I will have two extra springs. The springs are only one year old. Good luck


We put back the same amount of springs that came out. We figured it lasted 20 years with 11 springs it should last as long as we need it with 11 new ones.


----------



## oarwhat

*My ex DOT trucks*

Hey guys these are my old DOT trucks. I plow with them in Buffalo,NY.

The yellow Autocar came form Hamburg,NY just sold that one.

The yellow and green Autocar is from Erie County in West Falls.

The Yellow FWD "Tonka" if from Onondaga county,NY. That's my favorite truck.

The Yellow 1957 Oshkosh is from the Niagara Fall air force base. We put the left wing on it back in 1983

The Orange Oshkosh is a 1958 that was redone at the factory in 1980. It's a WT2206 and an absolute beast. It was used at the Niagara falls air force base and they gave it to Buffalo,NY. Buffalo didn't take very good care of it but we fixed it up and a left put a wing on it 8 years ago.

I also have an Oshkosh from the town of Sherman, NY, an FWD from PA. A 980B from Little Valley NY and 2 980B's from Ohio


----------



## BillyRgn

Now that is some big iron !


----------



## TOM SHAND

Oarwhat: Where in the Buffalo area are these rigs kept? When I come up to visit relatives in Hamburg I would like to stop by and take some photos of these vintage trucks.

Many thanks,
Tom Shand
Winchester, Virginia


----------



## Maxrad 45

*Nys dot*

NYS DOT Highway Emergency Local Patrol. This is a spare truck assigned to Region 8.


----------



## mercer_me

Maxrad 45;1917185 said:


> NYS DOT Highway Emergency Local Patrol. This is a spare truck assigned to Region 8.


That looks like quite a setup. Do they actually use that push bumper? Maine DOT has night patrol pickups with 2 yard spreaders but, they don't have anything like that.


----------



## Maxrad 45

mercer_me;1917280 said:


> That looks like quite a setup. Do they actually use that push bumper? Maine DOT has night patrol pickups with 2 yard spreaders but, they don't have anything like that.


Yes, occasionally our HELP Trucks will push a disabled vehicle out of a lane and off to the shoulder. I will have more photos to come. Any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## mercer_me

Maxrad 45;1917364 said:


> Yes, occasionally our HELP Trucks will push a disabled vehicle out of a lane and off to the shoulder. I will have more photos to come. Any more questions, feel free to ask.


When I worked for Maine DOT we weren't supposed to push or pull vehicles unless they were Maine DOT owned. It's a huge liability.


----------



## BillyRgn

Connecticut dot has those patrol / service vehicles, they don't have anything to do with snow and I think are only out during the daytime. There are a little larger, on freightliner chassis with a utility body. They are outfitted with a complement of strobe lights including one of those directional arrow boards on the back window and have one of those big yellow crash barriers that hangs off the back can't rember there real name. They as well have push bumpers on the front but me personally have never seen them push a car but that's not to say the don't/won't I'm not sure. They generally patrol around and stop at disabled motorist positioning there vehicle behind them to offer crash protection, I have seen them jump starting cars as well as helping to change flat tires. The usually end up at larger accidents helping to block lanes other than that I don't know much about them.


----------



## snow

For sale on Craigslist in Cape Cod 1992 Ford F800 with Marmom Herrington AWD conversion


----------



## Vermontster

I was able to catch the truck that plows the road I live on this morning. Truck 37, a GMC 3500 with a Duramax-Allison. My friend Shorty is the driver, maybe the only Jamaican snow plow driver in New England. They use this for light snowfalls, a good sized John Deere takes care of the heavy storms.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## CityGuy

BillyRgn;1902276 said:


> That's a nice looking truck, it sure has some toys, wing, sander, underbody scraper but it could use a cab shield in my opinion


Curious if those front mount spinners work good or bad?


----------



## jcreek

They work just as good as the rear ones. They are very helpful for trucks that do hills as you can put material down ahead of the drive wheels for traction.


----------



## DieselPowered

They use them in Michigan too, they have the spinner between the belly blade and the drive wheels. I would think using salt would mean more maintenance on the brakes not to mention the paint on underside etc.. Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Greyn644

*Bring it on lake Ontario!*

The perks of living on the south east end of lake ontario.. or the downfall lol. Snow for days...


----------



## jcreek

I think you could put a little more material on there...


----------



## jcreek

Jealous though.... not much going on here in coastal mass


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;1920124 said:


> I think you could put a little more material on there...


I load my hopper the same way.


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## MajorDave

SnoFarmer;1921432 said:


>


Hahahaha - THE DAWG - have t seen that in 2 years! Then he got fired, his female boss apologized, I think he did, and he still got fired!!! That was all "ova" Fox News up there! LOL


----------



## jcreek

*and his boss lost all her contracts in that city! Thumbs Up*


----------



## Greyn644

mercer_me;1920601 said:


> I load my hopper the same way.


Yeah buddy, if we leave the shop without it running off both sides its not loaded lol.

Hey mercer are you going to set that sander on the frame this coming fall?? if you do let me know maybe i could email a bunch of pics. the way we mount ours is a no brainer


----------



## Greyn644

*Headed out*

The fleet( minus two more 10wheelers that are in the other building) is pointed out ready for the big snow..


----------



## Greyn644

*Last winter 2013/14*

Found this pic on my phone the other day. This was last winter we had a ton of snow and some crazy winds.. so you know what that means. We were out high winging with the trucks, the excavator and we also that the pusher on the loader taking care of ones we could not move with the trucks and excavator


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## BillyRgn

Greyn644;1921740 said:


> Found this pic on my phone the other day. This was last winter we had a ton of snow and some crazy winds.. so you know what that means. We were out high winging with the trucks, the excavator and we also that the pusher on the loader taking care of ones we could not move with the trucks and excavator


That's a bad a** excavator with that blade, when we had that 40 in storm "nemo" two years ago, one of the bigger contractors had a good size wheeled excavator that he did some streets with in new haven, but he only had a 4or5 foot grading bucket, was able to toss some over the parked cars


----------



## alcoc420

A couple of somewhat older Macks still in use in my town (Town of Smithtown, NY). I think they are RD-600s or 690s from about 1990. I like the looks of them more than today's Granites: leaner, more efficient.


----------



## Fhawk52

Greyn644;1921708 said:


> The fleet( minus two more 10wheelers that are in the other building) is pointed out ready for the big snow..


Hi Greyn, where do you work? Are all your trucks Kenworths?


----------



## Greyn644

Fhawk52;1922051 said:


> Hi Greyn, where do you work? Are all your trucks Kenworths?


Hey, i work for the town of Huron in upstate NY, were in the Northeast corner of Wayne county. We just have the one T800 ithats a 2010. We have a 2013 4700 western star witch is a very nice truck and then we have 5 sterlings.. everything we run are 10 wheelers


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1921676 said:


> Yeah buddy, if we leave the shop without it running off both sides its not loaded lol.
> 
> Hey mercer are you going to set that sander on the frame this coming fall?? if you do let me know maybe i could email a bunch of pics. the way we mount ours is a no brainer


If I'm plowing I only put six yards on so I have some weigh but, not so much weight that it cuts my power back.

If the company I work for gets the contract again they are going to take the bodies off the blue Ford and the red Ford and attach hopper sanders the the frames. Pictures would be awesome. I'll let you know if they decide to go through with it.



Greyn644;1921708 said:


> The fleet (minus two more 10wheelers that are in the other building) is pointed out ready for the big snow..


That's a very impressive feat.



Greyn644;1921740 said:


> Found this pic on my phone the other day. This was last winter we had a ton of snow and some crazy winds.. so you know what that means. We were out high winging with the trucks, the excavator and we also that the pusher on the loader taking care of ones we could not move with the trucks and excavator


That's a pretty sweat setup you have for the excavator. Do you have any more pictures of it?



alcoc420;1921857 said:


> A couple of somewhat older Macks still in use in my town (Town of Smithtown, NY). I think they are RD-600s or 690s from about 1990. I like the looks of them more than today's Granites: leaner, more efficient.


The company I work for in the Summer has an RD Mack pulp truck. I don't really care for it, the cab is small and I HATE the Mack 7 speed transmission. If it had an 8LL it would be a lot better truck.


----------



## 800trashman

Does anyone have any NYC Department of Sanitation garbage plow pictures from the late 70's & early 80's that they can share? Thanks!


----------



## CityGuy

SnoFarmer;1921432 said:


>


Havn't seen that in awhile.


----------



## CityGuy

Greyn644;1921740 said:


> Found this pic on my phone the other day. This was last winter we had a ton of snow and some crazy winds.. so you know what that means. We were out high winging with the trucks, the excavator and we also that the pusher on the loader taking care of ones we could not move with the trucks and excavator


That's cool. Havn't seen that before.

How big is that blade?


----------



## Plow Boss

*Oswego Cty*

Found Online


----------



## SnowGuy73

One of ours from today.


----------



## Greyn644

CityGuy;1922886 said:


> That's cool. Havn't seen that before.
> 
> How big is that blade?


The blade is 11ft, its one of our wings off of an old truck. we bought the WR quick coupler and bulit the frame work and welded that to it.


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1923126 said:


> Found Online


That Western Star is set up nice.


----------



## BillyRgn

Greyn644;1923309 said:


> The blade is 11ft, its one of our wings off of an old truck. we bought the WR quick coupler and bulit the frame work and welded that to it.


Great idea


----------



## grandview

Yesterday


----------



## jcreek

@ Snow guy 73: Do you know why the trucks out your way all have the Hurst Hitches for the front plow and the short front mount wings??


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1923309 said:


> The blade is 11ft, its one of our wings off of an old truck. we bought the WR quick cuppler and built the frame work and welded that to it.


That sounds like a really nice setup. How do you like the Wane Roy buckets? I never cared for Wane Roy setups but, I know some people swear by them. You can't beat Geith or Craig IMO.


----------



## Greyn644

mercer_me;1923610 said:


> That sounds like a really nice setup. How do you like the Wane Roy buckets? I never cared for Wane Roy setups but, I know some people swear by them. You can't beat Geith or Craig IMO.


Yeah it works really well. We have about 1800 hours on our new excavator witch it this CAT, this is the first WR coupler we have had and i like it we've really never had any problems.. We have a ripper, 24" bucket, 6ft rotary mover and a 5ft ditching bucket for it.


----------



## Plow Boss

*Nydot*

Found Online


----------



## Greyn644

*Mega shelfs lol*

Here is another pic of our excavator, just got done pushing this road back


----------



## BillyRgn

Greyn644;1923706 said:


> Yeah it works really well. We have about 1800 hours on our new excavator witch it this CAT, this is the first WR coupler we have had and i like it we've really never had any problems.. We have a ripper, 24" bucket, 6ft rotary mover and a 5ft ditching bucket for it.


I a wain Roy coupler/wrist came on the john Deere 410g that I bought, I have a 24in digging bucket and a 36in grading bucket, I don't have much experience with any other brands but I will say it is very easy to change buckets and seems solid, my buddy has a 410 that is almost identical but his has the standard Deere pin on bucket, what a pain in the ass compared to the wain Roy.


----------



## CityGuy

jcreek;1923575 said:


> @ Snow guy 73: Do you know why the trucks out your way all have the Hurst Hitches for the front plow and the short front mount wings??


Not all the trucks out this way have those hitches. We have a few left on older trucks but have been switching over.

As for the wings it it appears it's a slide in wing similar to ours on the older trucks. The new ones are all rear mount wings.


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1923706 said:


> Yeah it works really well. We have about 1800 hours on our new excavator witch it this CAT, this is the first WR coupler we have had and i like it we've really never had any problems.. We have a ripper, 24" bucket, 6ft rotary mover and a 5ft ditching bucket for it.


I think WR cupplers work good and they are easy to use but, I noticed they slop out a lot quicker than Geith.


----------



## CityGuy

CityGuy;1923907 said:


> Not all the trucks out this way have those hitches. We have a few left on older trucks but have been switching over.
> 
> As for the wings it it appears it's a slide in wing similar to ours on the older trucks. The new ones are all rear mount wings.


Most of our rear wings

http://www.fallsplows.com/products/HydWing_trkrear.html

Our new front plows are now poly trip edges.

http://www.fallsplows.com/products/polyplow.html

The hitches we are running on all but a few of our trucks

http://www.fallsplows.com/products/pin_loop_hitch.html


----------



## jcreek

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Uncle Herb




----------



## Plow Boss

Uncle Herb;1924430 said:


>


Do you have any picture's of them switching the bodies on there trucks or know the process in which its done?


----------



## alcoc420

A couple of old photos I found from an FWD newsletter from 1965. Interesting that the RB had a wing on the driver's side and not the other.


----------



## BillyRgn

Plow Boss;1924549 said:


> Do you have any picture's of them switching the bodies on there trucks or know the process in which its done?


I think those are snow only trucks I don't think the thruway authority changes any over to dumps


----------



## Len90

BillyRgn;1924840 said:


> I think those are snow only trucks I don't think the thruway authority changes any over to dumps


Thruway does change trucks over. I have seen some of those wing setups with dump bodies in the summer.


----------



## SnowGuy73

jcreek;1923575 said:


> @ Snow guy 73: Do you know why the trucks out your way all have the Hurst Hitches for the front plow and the short front mount wings??


Past practices...

Starting to see less around here with the fronts, and more of the rear wings and only a couple shorties. In this case it's an older truck as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1923911 said:


> Most of our rear wings
> 
> http://www.fallsplows.com/products/HydWing_trkrear.html
> 
> Our new front plows are now poly trip edges.
> 
> http://www.fallsplows.com/products/polyplow.html
> 
> The hitches we are running on all but a few of our trucks
> 
> http://www.fallsplows.com/products/pin_loop_hitch.html


Haha...

What be said!


----------



## DareDog

Greyn644;1923720 said:


> Here is another pic of our excavator, just got done pushing this road back


so how much snow did you get out of Lake effect event??


----------



## Uncle Herb

alcoc420;1924785 said:


> A couple of old photos I found from an FWD newsletter from 1965. Interesting that the RB had a wing on the driver's side and not the other.


Beasts! I love them.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Len90;1924951 said:


> Thruway does change trucks over. I have seen some of those wing setups with dump bodies in the summer.


They sure do. These Western Stars all came from the dealer with a regular dump body. I've been told they bodies switch similar to roll off trucks? If you drive by some yards you see dump bodies or sanders bodies on stilts. The entire process takes about 25 minutes.


----------



## Uncle Herb

I believe the bodies are made by ELP

http://www.elp.ca/home.php


----------



## Uncle Herb

Here are the Stars when brand new, you can see the spreader bodies in the back.










Some of the bodies when removed.


----------



## CityGuy

Uncle Herb;1925504 said:


> Here are the Stars when brand new, you can see the spreader bodies in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the bodies when removed.


Are those hook trucks? I don't see one.

Do they really unbolt the whole body and take it off?


----------



## Uncle Herb

I don't think they are hooks but the entire body comes off. Dump or Spreader, the entire unit comes off. There is a brochure at the ELP website that gives a better idea of how it works. I'm not completely sure myself.

http://www.elp.ca/product.php

And while not an ELP system this setup seems similar in practice


----------



## BillyRgn

Never realised they did that, surprising to see a large organization be sensible like that to prolong the life of the truck, they don't look like hook lifts but they have certainly been modified for easy on off with those provisions for the stilts that are holding it up


----------



## SnowGuy73

Uncle Herb;1925504 said:


> Here are the Stars when brand new, you can see the spreader bodies in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the bodies when removed.


Nice looking fleet, interesting set up.


----------



## snow

Couple CT DOT


----------



## jcreek

Private contractor, Rindge NH


----------



## jcreek




----------



## jcreek

*This truck has a slurry body on it - the liquid is mixed in the bottom of the hopper by two augers which move it rearward to the chute / spinner. The mixture sticks to the road like concrete*


----------



## jcreek

My new old Peterbilt


----------



## jcreek

The one that caught on fire - 2009 International 7500. Main wire harness was chaffing on a bracket that holds hydraulic lines behind the fuel tank - wires, air and hydraulic lines cooked. Fueled by hydraulic oil...
Not totaled - probably $20k to fix. Its already been a month and they are finally ready to order the parts










Everest all season dump body with side spinner; Everest 11' wing and plow hitch. 11' PRP is off our old ford.


----------



## snow

jcreek;1926607 said:


> The one that caught on fire - 2009 International 7500. Main wire harness was chaffing on a bracket that holds hydraulic lines behind the fuel tank - wires, air and hydraulic lines cooked. Fueled by hydraulic oil...
> Not totaled - probably $20k to fix. Its already been a month and they are finally ready to order the parts
> 
> Everest all season dump body with side spinner; Everest 11' wing and plow hitch. 11' PRP is off our old ford.


Do you plow for the state with your trucks?


----------



## jcreek

*Yes - MassDOT*


----------



## snow

I'm waiting on delivery of a plow truck, its going to be on for CT DOT


----------



## BillyRgn

snow;1926532 said:


> Couple CT DOT


Nice pictures !! I'm liking that first one of the tandem with the v-box spreader with the huge liquid tanks and spray bar, have not seen that set up before, was that one of the new freightliners with a single wing ?


----------



## snow

BillyRgn;1926649 said:


> Nice pictures !! I'm liking that first one of the tandem with the v-box spreader with the huge liquid tanks and spray bar, have not seen that set up before, was that one of the new freightliners with a single wing ?


The new Freightliners are tri-axle dumps


----------



## CityGuy

jcreek;1926580 said:


> Private contractor, Rindge NH


Nice. I want one.
Any idea on hp and throwing distance?


----------



## SnowPlowTrucks

PennDOT has a truck at the Pennsylvania farm show again this year to drool over...


----------



## mercer_me

SnowGuy73;1926092 said:


> Nice looking fleet, interesting set up.


I like how they take the dump bodies off and put the spreaders on. It makes it a lot easier to clean that way.


----------



## xtreem3d

SnowPlowTrucks;1926986 said:


> PennDOT has a truck at the Pennsylvania farm show again this year to drool over...


I would have thought they would use a more modern (ie: LED maybe) plow light instead of what looks like old Meyer lights


----------



## xgiovannix12

One of NYSDOTS trucks on RT 20 last night


----------



## xtreem3d

It'll buff out :laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12

xtreem3d;1927448 said:


> It'll buff out :laughing:


Im sure he wasnt cold :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

That's one of my biggest fears. I have a fire extinguisher but, who knows if that would be enough.


----------



## 2004F550

I hear CT DOT is going to back to IH they cleaned up in all classes last week at the bid opening, single through triaxle


----------



## jcreek

snow;1926613 said:


> I'm waiting on delivery of a plow truck, its going to be on for CT DOT


What did you buy?


----------



## lowercherty

*LED Lights*



xtreem3d;1927163 said:


> I would have thought they would use a more modern (ie: LED maybe) plow light instead of what looks like old Meyer lights


Two reasons I can think of,

1. I don't think LED lights are approved for headlights yet. For really bright ones they need multiple LED's that are hard to get focused in a beam.

2. LED lights don't make a lot of heat and they ice over pretty easy in heavy snow. I have LED's for daytime running lights and tail lights on my Jeep Cherokee and both stay covered in ice or snow once they ice over.


----------



## Sprag-O

DOT plows up here run LED headlights as stock replacement. Look good, nice and bright.

Also, LEDs make a heck of a lot of heat... They require heatsinks.


----------



## Greyn644

lowercherty;1928311 said:


> Two reasons I can think of,
> 
> 1. I don't think LED lights are approved for headlights yet. For really bright ones they need multiple LED's that are hard to get focused in a beam.
> 
> 2. LED lights don't make a lot of heat and they ice over pretty easy in heavy snow. I have LED's for daytime running lights and tail lights on my Jeep Cherokee and both stay covered in ice or snow once they ice over.


Hey,
Just so you know they do make LED headlights. Don't quote me but i think the ones i have seen are made by truck light. The NYS DOT is running more and more of them. The guys who have them like them and it all depends who the mfg of the lights are. We have some made my truck light, ecco and a few other brands and your right they don't get very warm. We have some new led lights made by Whelen and they seem to perform the best and we also have some star led's and they do get warm also.

Look into HID for headlight's we run the 6000K HID in all of our trucks they are a more like a blue color like the led but extremely bright. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## snow

jcreek;1927804 said:


> What did you buy?


1977 Oshkosh , coming from NY this Sunday hopefully


----------



## jcreek

LED PLOW LIGHTS

Nice, but 700 plus for a pair... No wonder the government buys them!


----------



## xtreem3d

I remember 2 of the 7" round LED for my older dump were about 350.00..I really want them but can't justify the cost
Steve


----------



## kbsnow

*Oshkosh and Autocar Rollovers*

Here are a few of our rollovers...98 Autocar and 81 Oshkosh's


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb;1924430 said:


>


I love the Thruway trucks.

Any idea why some of their new rigs have black hoods and some don't? I like the black hoods.


----------



## Bones357

SnowPlowTrucks;1926986 said:


> PennDOT has a truck at the Pennsylvania farm show again this year to drool over...


I'm kind of surprised that Valk expressway plow only has one trip spring. There is one of those based up in my county and I think it has two, but I could be wrong. That's a big plow for one spring.

I got behind a PennDOT double winger early this morning! Unfortunately it was still dark and I couldn't get good pics.


----------



## Bones357

Plow Boss;1923708 said:


> Found Online


I didn't know NYSDOT had trucks with belly blades.


----------



## Plow Chaser

a few from NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

Deerfield, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser

2015 Granite


----------



## Plow Chaser

Beast Mode


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Westmoreland


----------



## xtreem3d

Plow Chaser;1930618 said:


> a few from NY


That SnoGo decal reminded me of this http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141692&stc=1&d=1421517270


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Litchfield


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Chaser;1930660 said:


> Town of Westmoreland


That is a sharp looking Western Star.


----------



## lakeeffect

*Western Star 4800*

Town of Adams NY


----------



## lakeeffect

*Paystar*

Town of Adams NY, Paystar


----------



## lakeeffect

*Town Of Lorraine NY*

1960's Walters


----------



## lakeeffect

*City of Watertown NY*

Refurbished Vohl blower


----------



## mercer_me

lakeeffect;1931151 said:


> Town of Adams NY


I'd like to know what that truck has for an engine and transmission.


----------



## lakeeffect

mercer_me;1931183 said:


> I'd like to know what that truck has for an engine and transmission.


Detroit DD15 450hp and Eaton 8LL tranny


----------



## lakeeffect

Here is a Gopro video local town shot this week


----------



## xgiovannix12

lakeeffect;1931239 said:


> Here is a Gopro video local town shot this week


sweet vid Enjoyed it very much


----------



## mackclmodel

lakeeffect;1931151 said:


> Town of Adams NY


How do you guys like that 4800 series WS ? I always liked the shorter nose on a dump truck wesport. That video is badass, do you guys always have a wingman ?


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Chaser;1930655 said:


> 2015 Granite


Nice looking Mack.

What rear end is in it?


----------



## CityGuy

lakeeffect;1931159 said:


> Refurbished Vohl blower


Interesting blower. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## CityGuy

lakeeffect;1931239 said:


> Here is a Gopro video local town shot this week


Cool video.


----------



## lakeeffect

mackclmodel;1931256 said:


> How do you guys like that 4800 series WS ? I always liked the shorter nose on a dump truck wesport. That video is badass, do you guys always have a wingman ?


Most every place here still runs a wingman except NYSDOT on most of their routes are OPP. Couple of their routes up here they still have wingmen. Very heavy lake effect snow is the norm here so need wingman to help with staying on the road more than anything. OPP is dangerous and even more dangerous on a double winger which most trucks up here are


----------



## lakeeffect

CityGuy;1931263 said:


> Interesting blower. Never seen anything like that before.


 Lots of those Vohl blowers up here. Most were bought in 1977 after we had a big blizzard. They were built in Canada and based on a Ford County 4wd tractor. They are pretty much unstoppable


----------



## Uncle Herb

lakeeffect;1931239 said:


> here is a gopro video local town shot this week


awwwwwweeesssssooommmmeeeee!


----------



## xtreem3d

lakeeffect;1931239 said:


> Here is a Gopro video local town shot this week


A little off topic but Do Go Pro camera's have remote control movement? I know they have remote control operation but not actually movement?


----------



## DieselPowered

*Big Brother...*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...s-accountable-for-cleanup-20150119-story.html

Found this story online this morning.. I thought most fleets were doing this already? Liability boys... Liability...


----------



## Uncle Herb

DieselPowered;1932153 said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...s-accountable-for-cleanup-20150119-story.html
> 
> Found this story online this morning.. I thought most fleets were doing this already? Liability boys... Liability...


Makes it easier to know when the plow is coming and to grab the camera.


----------



## to_buy

I wish I worked deeper in the snow belt so I could fix and use those massive machine.New Jersey is hit or miss


----------



## Dennis 57

That was a great video. Is anyone having a hard time finding road salt , we are in western mass and this last two day ice storm ate a huge bite out of our salt shed. We had to go to new York to pick up 60 tons, no salt here in western mass.


----------



## CityGuy

lakeeffect;1931151 said:


> Town of Adams NY


Nice looking truck.


----------



## CityGuy

lakeeffect;1931286 said:


> Lots of those Vohl blowers up here. Most were bought in 1977 after we had a big blizzard. They were built in Canada and based on a Ford County 4wd tractor. They are pretty much unstoppable


Any idea on what they weigh?


----------



## Uncle Herb

New WS4700 for Town of Manlius, NY


----------



## CityGuy

Uncle Herb;1934498 said:


> New WS4700 for Town of Manlius, NY


Poly front blade? Can't quiet tell in the photo.


----------



## lowercherty

*Snow plow video by MN DOT*

A video produced by the Minnesota DOT on how they handle storms.






Bruce K
Mt. Iron, MN


----------



## lowercherty

*More MNDOT Video*

More snow plowing video from the Minnesota DOT, mostly at night.






Also one on plow driver training.






Bruce K
Mt. Iron, MN


----------



## snow

CT DOT today


----------



## 348

Dennis 57;1933626 said:


> That was a great video. Is anyone having a hard time finding road salt , we are in western mass and this last two day ice storm ate a huge bite out of our salt shed. We had to go to new York to pick up 60 tons, no salt here in western mass.


Not sure how far north in Mass you are, but Gateway in New Haven has plenty.


----------



## Uncle Herb

CityGuy;1934526 said:


> Poly front blade? Can't quiet tell in the photo.


I believe so.


----------



## SnowGuy73

lowercherty;1934789 said:


> More snow plowing video from the Minnesota DOT, mostly at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one on plow driver training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce K
> Mt. Iron, MN


Nice.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CityGuy

snow;1934799 said:


> CT DOT today


Seems to be putting it on a little thick out the side nozzles.


----------



## CityGuy

*Few internet finds*

Few net finds


----------



## CityGuy

Local city blowing snow.


----------



## mercer_me

Maine DOT thinks they are going to be able to start replacing their single axle trucks with F-550s.  A F-550 is great for in-town areas but, Maine DOT only plows big wide roads and each rout is about 20 lane miles. They aren't going to be able to haul enough salt in an F-550 to do one rout. Plus, they aren't going to be able to push back banks very well with that small wing.


----------



## mercer_me

Town of Skowhegan's new F-550.


----------



## oarwhat

mercer_me;1936199 said:


> Maine DOT thinks they are going to be able to start replacing their single axle trucks with F-550s.  A F-550 is great for in-town areas but, Maine DOT only plows big wide roads and each rout is about 20 lane miles. They aren't going to be able to haul enough salt in an F-550 to do one rout. Plus, they aren't going to be able to push back banks very well with that small wing.
> 
> I think those plow setups on that small of a dump will ruin the truck. in short order. Especially if the driver pushes it hard.


----------



## BillyRgn

mercer_me;1936199 said:


> Maine DOT thinks they are going to be able to start replacing their single axle trucks with F-550s.  A F-550 is great for in-town areas but, Maine DOT only plows big wide roads and each rout is about 20 lane miles. They aren't going to be able to haul enough salt in an F-550 to do one rout. Plus, they aren't going to be able to push back banks very well with that small wing.


About a year ago the town I live in replaced a couple single axles with 550's when they came up for replacement, the routes were tight and required a rider to help spot the truck, no wings on trucks here but they replaced the the single axle with 2 f-550's, trucks only required 1 guy, so they took one route and made it into 2 for the same cost, see how they hold up in the long run


----------



## Banksy

I would say that municipalities don't care as much about wear and tear. It's about getting the job done first. After all, it's our money they're spending. That's a cool F550.


----------



## mercer_me

oarwhat;1936225 said:


> I think those plow setups on that small of a dump will ruin the truck. in short order. Especially if the driver pushes it hard.


Those F-550's are pretty tough I think they will hold up fine. There is a local guy that plows about 15 miles of road with an F-450 with a home made 11' plow and wing and it has held up remarkably well. I'll try to get pictures of it sometime.



BillyRgn;1936409 said:


> About a year ago the town I live in replaced a couple single axles with 550's when they came up for replacement, the routes were tight and required a rider to help spot the truck, no wings on trucks here but they replaced the the single axle with 2 f-550's, trucks only required 1 guy, so they took one route and made it into 2 for the same cost, see how they hold up in the long run


Like I said, on small roads I think an F-550 would be the answer but, Maine DOT doesn't plow any small or narrow roads. These F-550's are a complete waist of money for Maine DOT IMO.


----------



## Fhawk52

We have 4 of these and they work and hold up very well. You just can't haul as much material or push back a lot. We leave the shelling to the big trucks


----------



## xtreem3d

Hi Guys,
I know this is a DOT forum but this vid might fall into that category even though it's from Norway I believe. If you fast forward to about the 10 minute mark, there are the 2 big gauges on the dash in the shot. I am pretty sure the one on the left is RPM because at the 12:30 mark he stops and the guage on the right goes to zero ( the speedo). What I want to know is it looks like he is driving at about 3300RPM which seems way high to me but I don't know big trucks very well. I think this might be a Volvo but am not sure. Can someone comment on the RPM's..I'm just curious to know,
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mercer_me

This truck was at the local Chevy/GMC dealer a couple weeks ago and it's gone now. The V plow looks like it would be the answer for doing camp roads that get plowed at the end of the storm.


----------



## snow

caught these earlier on US 1 in Greenwich


----------



## mercer_me

I got this picture from Facebook. There is a guy in Greenville Maine that had a setup just like this on a 3/4 ton GMC. I'm assuming he used it to plow camp roads. I don't know why anybody would want a dust pan on a pickup. There are times I wish I had a power angle plow on my Ford L9000.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1938244 said:


> I got this picture from Facebook. There is a guy in Greenville Maine that had a setup just like this on a 3/4 ton GMC. I'm assuming he used it to plow camp roads. I don't know why anybody would want a dust pan on a pickup. There are times I wish I had a power angle plow on my Ford L9000.


I hate it when they leave the blade up when its parked :crying:


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1938249 said:


> I hate it when they leave the blade up when its parked :crying:


When I'm in my pickup and I stop I always put the blade down even if I leave the truck running. But, when I'm in a big truck I never put the plow and wing down unless I shut it off and during a storm the big trucks never get shut off.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1938300 said:


> When I'm in my pickup and I stop I always put the blade down even if I leave the truck running. But, when I'm in a big truck I never put the plow and wing down unless I shut it off and during a storm the big trucks never get shut off.


I always have the blade down when parked just a habbit I have


----------



## snow

Ex Town of Burlington,NY truck now plowing for State of CT


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1938319 said:


> Ex Town of Burlington,NY truck now plowing for State of CT


Where's the wing? That thing looks like a beast.


----------



## mdb landscaping

snow;1938319 said:


> Ex Town of Burlington,NY truck now plowing for State of CT


I saw that truck plowing here in Glastonbury with the state last storm. Its a pretty impressive truck.


----------



## CityGuy

snow;1937153 said:


> caught these earlier on US 1 in Greenwich


That's an interesting box on the orange truck. Never seen a side dump.


----------



## JD Dave

CityGuy;1938371 said:


> That's an interesting box on the orange truck. Never seen a side dump.


There's lots of side dumps around here. We have one just like that one.


----------



## mercer_me

CityGuy;1938371 said:


> That's an interesting box on the orange truck. Never seen a side dump.


The company I plow for has three side dumps. They work okay but, there is a lot of moving parts and they don't see to hold up as well as a front dump. I prefer a hopper spreader myself.


----------



## Dennis 57

Here we go 24'' - 30'' predicted here in western mass. Mon. pm to Wed pm. then another fri and mon.


----------



## snow

mercer_me;1938336 said:


> Where's the wing? That thing looks like a beast.


State doesn't pay much extra for wings ($20hr) so its not really worth running


----------



## mercer_me

snow;1938747 said:


> State doesn't pay much extra for wings ($20hr) so its not really worth running


I'm surprised they don't make a wing mandatory and not pay a non wing rate. I know I'd have mine on for an extra $20 an hour. I can't imagine not having a wing. Pretty much every truck in Maine has a wing.


----------



## Brocky

About every truck in upstate NY has a wing or two also!! Conn and NJ are actually the odd balls (in many ways)that do not run wings and use twice as many trucks running up and down the highway!! Tax dollar efficientcey


----------



## BillyRgn

Connecticut didn't even allow contractors to run wings up until recently I think. I wonder if they require a wing man in the truck; I think all there trucks that have wings have to have the extra guy


----------



## CityGuy

BillyRgn;1939023 said:


> Connecticut didn't even allow contractors to run wings up until recently I think. I wonder if they require a wing man in the truck; I think all there trucks that have wings have to have the extra guy


That sounds like a training issue and a waste of money.


----------



## BillyRgn

CityGuy;1939087 said:


> That sounds like a training issue and a waste of money.


I think it was a job issue, the union got it on te correct, I think they were worried if they add wings that they will lose jobs


----------



## Kwagman

Stratton Mountain Resort - Stratton, VT


----------



## Kwagman

VTrans in Manchester, VT



















Village of Manchester, VT Highway


----------



## Kwagman

Utah DOT in Park City!


----------



## Kwagman

More UDOT


----------



## Kwagman

Park City DPW - Utah


----------



## Kwagman

NYSDOT (Route 50 - Wilton)




























Town of Wilton Highway (NY)


----------



## Len90

Brocky;1939005 said:


> About every truck in upstate NY has a wing or two also!! Conn and NJ are actually the odd balls (in many ways)that do not run wings and use twice as many trucks running up and down the highway!! Tax dollar efficientcey


There are very few trucks in NJ with wings. State and county have some ten wheelers with right hand wings. Actually saw a NJDOT truck today running the wing! As far as contractors go, the state has way too many trucks being used inefficiently to clear the snow. They could easily break them up into smaller groups so the route can be hit more frequently to keep part of the road open during a storm like tonight.

NJ also has separate spreading contractors who do not run a plow. Actually saw them go three wide on I-295 today spreading way too much material at once.


----------



## grandview

.................salt run


----------



## alcoc420

Two shots from today's blizzard: Town of Smithtown, NY; a 2001 IH S-2554 w Stetco, and a 1998 Ford L-8000. I thought it was a Sterling, but the inventory indicates it's a Ford.


----------



## alcoc420

2 more photos, but this time: Parks Dept, not Highway. The Ford L has plow lights and front frame extension, but no hoist or plow. 1993 Trojan 4500 w 4-1/2 yard bucket. Town Hall parking lot, Smithtown, NY. About 15 inches of snow, maybe 18.


----------



## theholycow

Found on facebook. Marlborough, MA.










...I guess there's a little bit of snow.


----------



## Greyn644

Part of the fleet, a sterling, KW, Sterling And a western star


----------



## Plow Boss

Yesterdays storm


----------



## theholycow

Someone needs some Rain-X and better wipers. Looks like some kind of cartoon truck smiling...


----------



## Bones357

Kwagman;1939434 said:


> More UDOT


Great pic.


----------



## Bones357

Found on Henderson's website (apologies if they've already been posted):


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;1941023 said:


> Yesterdays storm





theholycow;1941042 said:


> Someone needs some Rain-X and better wipers. Looks like some kind of cartoon truck smiling...


I know how that guy feels. My windshield looked the same way yesterday.


----------



## arathol

BillyRgn;1939023 said:


> Connecticut didn't even allow contractors to run wings up until recently I think. I wonder if they require a wing man in the truck; I think all there trucks that have wings have to have the extra guy


Contractor trucks don't have wings unless there is a special need or request. All that is required is a plow. Spreaders are optional and they can't use them without permission. Many contractor trucks are no more than a cab and chassis with a plow and a couple mafia blocks strapped to the frame over the rear axle.

DOT trucks with wings must have a spotter if the wing is down. If there is no spotter the wing is not in use and is required to be chained up.
Safety agreement between management and a ridiculous union.........


----------



## mercer_me

arathol;1941700 said:


> Contractor trucks don't have wings unless there is a special need or request. All that is required is a plow. Spreaders are optional and they can't use them without permission. Many contractor trucks are no more than a cab and chassis with a plow and a couple mafia blocks strapped to the frame over the rear axle.
> 
> DOT trucks with wings must have a spotter if the wing is down. If there is no spotter the wing is not in use and is required to be chained up.
> Safety agreement between management and a ridiculous union.........


Needing a wing man is complete bull sh!t. You DO NOT need a wing man. There is no safety issue or anything.


----------



## 2004F550

arathol;1941700 said:


> Contractor trucks don't have wings unless there is a special need or request. All that is required is a plow. Spreaders are optional and they can't use them without permission. Many contractor trucks are no more than a cab and chassis with a plow and a couple mafia blocks strapped to the frame over the rear axle.
> 
> DOT trucks with wings must have a spotter if the wing is down. If there is no spotter the wing is not in use and is required to be chained up.
> Safety agreement between management and a ridiculous union.........


Actually a decent amount of contractor wings out this year I think, we bid ours on but there isn't much of a need here in NW CT... I know atleast one contractor on rt 8 using a wing and I kno JV3 is running quite a few for district 1 around the hartford area.


----------



## mercer_me

Got a couple pictures from the blizzard. I wish I had taken more but, I was literally plowing non -stop all day. Getting fuel was my only "break." The old Ford went great all storm until I got ready to sand and my bed chain broke. Luckily I only had six or seven yards on. We didn't have time to shovel the hopper out and change it today so, I'm going to plow with it tomorrow and sand with our spare truck. Then next week we can deal with the bed chain. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## alcoc420

A couple of shots from the news (wabc). Not sure what the 2 loaders were doing. NY 25/25A (Main St), Smithtown, NY. This is what the Highway Dept calls "cleaning out the town." The town has 3 downtowns, and they remove the snow from the curbs and sidewalks. In this situation they had four 4.5 yard loaders, a few bobcats, and many dump trucks. Up until about 2001 they would first run 2 graders to wind-row the snow to the center. Then 2 Snogo rotary plows and a couple of front-end loaders would load the trucks. Now that the town is fully developed, they have only 2 graders, not 7, and no Snogos.


----------



## snow

Anything goes in the snow....plowing in Mass


----------



## mdb landscaping

Heres a quick video of one of our skidsteers doing some city walks.





Quick shot of our loader moving snow.


----------



## mercer_me

Since we haven't had time to fix my bed chain yet, I had to sand with my Boss's International this morning. It's not a bad truck, it shifts nice and it has really good power. I don't like the Dicky-John spreader system though. I like my old style hydraulic right in the cab a lot better.


----------



## Greyn644

Hey mercer, 

I don't know if you have access to a fire hydrant by your shop? In the past when we have broke a chain we wash the sand out with a fire hose.. sure beats shoveling! We have washed out full loads before.


----------



## alcoc420

It's nice to see a tough old truck last another year. While not a plow this IH F-5000 Paystar from the '70s is hauling snow. I posted a different photo in 2013. Town of Smithtown Sanitation Dept.


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;1943670 said:


> Since we haven't had time to fix my bed chain yet, I had to sand with my Boss's International this morning. It's not a bad truck, it shifts nice and it has really good power. I don't like the Dicky-John spreader system though. I like my old style hydraulic right in the cab a lot better.


Nice looking rig.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bones357;1941503 said:


> Found on Henderson's website (apologies if they've already been posted):


What a Beast!!!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;1944285 said:


> What a Beast!!!


You need one!:laughing:


----------



## Uncle Herb

alcoc420;1944069 said:


> It's nice to see a tough old truck last another year. While not a plow this IH F-5000 Paystar from the '70s is hauling snow. I posted a different photo in 2013. Town of Smithtown Sanitation Dept.


Old iron is the best iron.


----------



## mercer_me

Greyn644;1943869 said:


> Hey mercer,
> 
> I don't know if you have access to a fire hydrant by your shop? In the past when we have broke a chain we wash the sand out with a fire hose.. sure beats shoveling! We have washed out full loads before.


Another guy told me the same thing. We don't have any fire hydrants around. We thought about using a trash pump with a 2" hose if we can find a big enough water source.



CityGuy;1944260 said:


> Nice looking rig.


Thanks! My boss usually drives it but, like I said my bed chain is broke so I was running it for this storm. He used the Ford L9000 wheeler with a front dump, I have never sanded with a front dump wheeler before and I guess it's pretty tippy. So, he said he would drive it.


----------



## alcoc420

A little action shot from today's storm. There were 3 plows westbound on NY25A in Kings Park, NY. We had about 5 inches of snow, then a lot of rain, and then another 3 or 4 inches. A 2014 Freightliner and a 2001 IH S-2554. I missed the first one. This was taken 5 hours after the snow turned to rain.


----------



## mercer_me

The International wheeler that I've been sanding with.



It was -2 so Maine DOT was using sand today. They get the sand from the town shed. This is one of their Sterling "patrol trucks" (single axle).



A local contractor that plows for a different town has two GMC 5500's. I'll have to get a picture of the other one he has. The other one has a hopper sander and this one has a side dump. Both have angle plows and wings.


----------



## Bones357

PennDOT from a couple days ago. Two Workstars and a Granite:


----------



## mercer_me

Blew an air line today while I was plowing and sanding.


----------



## alcoc420

A friend sent me some photos. In the little Blizzard we had last week NYSDOT sent plows to Long Island. 10 were assigned to Smithtown. As the Town has much larger units for plowing State highways, the DOT trucks were assigned into the town's 17 residential zones. The NYSDOT photo was taken a couple of hundred feet over the town line in the Town of Islip portion of Hauppauge, and might not be one of the upstate plows. The Mack photo I believe was taken on Brooksite Drive, a town arterial street.


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;1949668 said:


> Blew an air line today while I was plowing and sanding.


That sucks.

I've blown the 2 inch main hydro line a few times and that sucks when you can't move anything and have a huge puddle under the truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;1944501 said:


> You need one!:laughing:


Ha!

I wish...


----------



## SnowGuy73

Bones357;1947952 said:


> PennDOT from a couple days ago. Two Workstars and a Granite:


Beautiful trucks.


----------



## DieselPowered

Wow, what is with the price of diesel in PA! (Erie - Bayfront connector and I-90?) $3.19 a gallon! It's 2.39 a gallon here in AZ (Phoenix). Guess I will have to neck my tank and fill all the gas cans I can find before heading back to the Midwest.


----------



## xtreem3d

mercer_me;1949668 said:


> Blew an air line today while I was plowing and sanding.


That's your boss's truck right? Are you guys down 2 trucks now ?
Steve


----------



## Bones357

DieselPowered;1949953 said:


> Wow, what is with the price of diesel in PA! (Erie - Bayfront connector and I-90?) $3.19 a gallon! It's 2.39 a gallon here in AZ (Phoenix). Guess I will have to neck my tank and fill all the gas cans I can find before heading back to the Midwest.


This was at West Bayfront and W 8th St. in the city. It's generally been cheaper up by I-90, but I haven't specifically looked lately. I was just happy to get gas at $1.99 the other day. But that didn't last long.


----------



## russthebus

Surprised people dont do this more often!


----------



## MajorDave

Some of NYC Sanitation Plows - not sure if other parts of the Country puts plows on Garbage Trucks...there are about a million of them though!


----------



## MajorDave

A tiny operation! haha


----------



## DareDog

old Town of Fenner Truck guy uses it to plow his driveway.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## grandview

..................


----------



## CityGuy

grandview;1951213 said:


> ..................


Bet that moves some snow!


----------



## Bones357

MajorDave;1950955 said:


> Some of NYC Sanitation Plows - not sure if other parts of the Country puts plows on Garbage Trucks...there are about a million of them though!


I haven't been to Philadelphia in more than twenty years, but way back then they plowed with refuse trucks. I don't know if they still do.


----------



## Len90

I believe Philadelphia still does along with NJ towns. A lot of municipalities will make the most use out of all of their trucks. I'll try and see if I have any pictures to show.


----------



## mercer_me

xtreem3d;1950030 said:


> That's your boss's truck right? Are you guys down 2 trucks now ?
> Steve


Yeah, that's my boss's truck. We still haven't got my hopper shoveled out yet because we have been so busy fixing other trucks. It seems like every storm we have at least one break down. I've been plowing with my Ford and sanding with the International. Hopefully we can get my hopper fixed because I like the my old school in the cab hydraulic set up a lot better than the new computerized wheel speed spreaders.


----------



## MajorDave

Len90;1951628 said:


> I believe Philadelphia still does along with NJ towns. A lot of municipalities will make the most use out of all of their trucks. I'll try and see if I have any pictures to show.


I know the ones here in NYC (DSNY) are fixed. Plow goes on at that angle and stays there. Up and down - thats it.


----------



## xtreem3d

mercer_me;1942771 said:


> Got a couple pictures from the blizzard. I wish I had taken more but, I was literally plowing non -stop all day. Getting fuel was my only "break." The old Ford went great all storm until I got ready to sand and my bed chain broke. Luckily I only had six or seven yards on. We didn't have time to shovel the hopper out and change it today so, I'm going to plow with it tomorrow and sand with our spare truck. Then next week we can deal with the bed chain. I'm not looking forward to it.


I kinda got a laugh when you said "lucky it was only 6-7 yards"....we freak out when we have 2 yards that needs to be shoveled out.
Steve


----------



## alcoc420

Here is a classic I don't think I posted. This is a late '30s Walter in a parking lot on the south side of Erie Blvd., Syracuse, c1980. The truck was over 40 years old, and still used. I previously posted a angle view from the front right.


----------



## mercer_me

xtreem3d;1951811 said:


> I kinda got a laugh when you said "lucky it was only 6-7 yards"....we freak out when we have 2 yards that needs to be shoveled out.
> Steve


I figure 6-7 yards is a lot better than the 12+ yards that I usually have on. 2 yards would be nothing. A lot of the old fellas I talk to say they used to load 6 yard trucks by hand way back in the day.


----------



## Autocar19003

Len90;1951628 said:


> I believe Philadelphia still does along with NJ towns. A lot of municipalities will make the most use out of all of their trucks. I'll try and see if I have any pictures to show.


Yes, Philly Plows with trash trucks. (Attached picture is from last year outside my office)
Also, a lot of the suburban towns around Philly do as well. (Radnor, Havertown, Upper Darby, etc)
It is actually a cost effective solution if you do not have a lot of big snows.
Buffalo actually put plows on their packers back in the 80's, but I never actually saw them plow. They were cab over Whites with plow frames on the front. Every once in a while you see one on line.


----------



## mercer_me

To all you guys that like old equipment, you should really watch this video. The Maine Snow Fighters - 




Another good video -


----------



## mercer_me

Pavement Plus's other GM 5500. This is the original one he bought brand new and it was the first 5500 setup with a plow and wing. He bought the blue one used from a town this Fall. The truck does okay but, he tries to do way to much with it.


----------



## alcoc420

Thanks Mercer. Very interesting. I worked in Aroostook County (Houlton) in the Fall of '79, but it was the warmest season in memory. We had only 4 maybe 6 inches of snow by Dec 15. I-95 was a 2-lane road in some sections. The DOT had some heavy duty brown and yellow International Harverster M's from the '60s. Houlton had a new black Mack RD.


----------



## lowercherty

Hibbing MN doesn't use garbage trucks to plow, but in bad snow years I have seen them loaded with snow from a blower to help remove snow from some of the main streets.


----------



## Vermontster

The Town of Fenner Oshkosh is nice. Somebody took really good care of that one.


----------



## alcoc420

A friend sent me three more photos of Town of Smithtown plows. I apologize if I post too many from my town, but his photos are better than the ones I posted. They are of 2014 Macks and a Freightliner at the main yard and Lawrence Ave.


----------



## Plow Chaser

From the Tug Hill region of upstate NY. 
Town of Ellisburg.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Town of Herkimer, NY during the storm on 2/2/15


----------



## Plow Chaser

2015 Granite with Henderson stainless


----------



## mercer_me

Took two of us two and a half hours to shovel seven yards out of my hopper.



We found the chain is a little on the broke side.


----------



## BillyRgn

What a pain, the last one I had break like that I had to cut into six pieces, not fun at all


----------



## mercer_me

BillyRgn;1955812 said:


> What a pain, the last one I had break like that I had to cut into six pieces, not fun at all


We are going to take it out tomorrow. It's only one and a half seasons old and was in good shape. I can't believe it broke.


----------



## BillyRgn

I wonder if one of those bearings froze up, I think that's how mine broke, the roller stoped on one side and twisted until it snapped


----------



## CityGuy

Just wondering what the point of a double wing truck was back in the day? Was it to clear an entire road at once?


----------



## Vermontster

According to an old Frink catalog it was so that widening out could be done on the left hand side while going downhill. My hometown had several double wing trucks over the decades.


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;1955800 said:


> Took two of us two and a half hours to shovel seven yards out of my hopper.
> 
> 
> 
> We found the chain is a little on the broke side.


That sucks. Had to shovel a few myself in the past. It sucks.

Let us know what you find for a problem if you find it.


----------



## mercer_me

CityGuy;1956450 said:


> That sucks. Had to shovel a few myself in the past. It sucks.
> 
> Let us know what you find for a problem if you find it.


Not sure why it broke. We got the old one out and a new one back in today. I'm so happy to be able to sand with my truck again.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Still some double wings in our area.


----------



## lakeeffect

CityGuy;1956429 said:


> Just wondering what the point of a double wing truck was back in the day? Was it to clear an entire road at once?


Most plows here are double wing. Several reasons, for NYSDOT double wings with reversible plows are used so on a interstate can plow to either side or when echelon plowing lead truck runs both wings down. Towns and countys use double wings to clear roads in one pass, especially at night and heavy snows. With V's double wings are needed to keep the snow away from truck and coming back onto truck. I actually don't know why anyone would buy a single wing.


----------



## lakeeffect

*Town of Ellisburg NY*

Couple of days with no snow gave some time to push back and get stuff shelfed


----------



## mercer_me

There are a few couple wing setups that towns use in Maine but, most double wing setups are used on the interstate.


----------



## Kwagman

Town of Vail, Colorado









Beaver Creek Metro District (Avon, Co)


----------



## BillyRgn

Is that a custom proline body ? Never seen one that short


----------



## snowplowking10

VDOT pickup with a plow


----------



## snowplowking10

Storm coming Monday night into Tuesday. Going to try and get some more pictures then.


----------



## Greyn644

*Back in the good old days*

Here some old photos i found the other day sorry the quality isn't that great i took a picture of the picture with my phone. The top photo was our fleet back in the early to mid 90's we had 2 internationals then and 5 Louisville's.( minus 1 that not in the pic) None of the pics i have had them set up with double wings but we did have a couple trucks with 2 wings on them. We always took our plow frames off in the summer and come fall Some times we never put the other wing post even on the drives side all winter or unless we absolutely needed it. At this time we still had the FWD set with 2 wings on it. There was a point in the Mid 90's where we put all our sanders in the box we only did that for a couple years and the we realized how dumb it was and how much nicer it was having them setting on the frame.. so needless to say we went back and are still running everything on the frame to this day. The bottom 2 pics are my dads only international i want to say that was late 70's or early 80's


----------



## mercer_me

I really wish I had been around and plowing during the 80's. It would be awesome to have a brand new Ford L9000.


----------



## Greyn644

*The local radio station*

This was our local talk show radio station at the time needless to say This was talked about on the radio for a while lol. This was back in 92-93


----------



## Greyn644

*Some more*

Here you go mercer_me. The one on the left was a brand new 92 and #16 with the V plow was mid 80's can't remember exactly.. still wish i could find the pics with the double wing 10 wheelers with the V plows on them


----------



## mercer_me

Those Fords looked great when they were new. Do you have any idea where they are now?

Had to deal with a few "small" drifts today. I think this one is going to get taken care of tonight with the loader when there isn't any traffic.


----------



## Greyn644

Hey Mercer_me,

I know old #2 the 92 went to auction and a friend of mine bought it for his farm i actually get run quite a bit during the summer months! Its nice she still live in town lol, our 95 went to Albany, the guy said he was going to box back on it. That one we sold just cab and chassis. as for the other ones i don't know..


----------



## Greyn644

*Our first "FordLiner"*

Our 99 Sterling or "Ford-liner" what ever you want to call it. We still have this truck but its just a spare plow truck, so she doesn't get run a lot. Great truck tho, has a N14 big block cummins with 425hp. very strong running truck! Has a Jacobs jake brake and it barks!! Especially with no muffler! lol


----------



## Vermontster

Greyn644, thanks for the vintage pics. My hometown had Fleetstars in the 1970's. two 2010As and three 2050As. I always thought the Fleetstar was the unsung hero of 1970s trucks.


----------



## Fhawk52

The first ten wheeler I drove was a 2010a it had a big 6 cyl gas motor and a 5+3 tranny with two sticks


----------



## mercer_me

Had to do some shelfing today. We have some big drifts in this area.


----------



## oarwhat

What are all the switches for??


----------



## mercer_me

oarwhat;1961698 said:


> What are all the switches for??


Those switches are for all my lights. That whole switch assembly was set up by Maine DOT when they owned it.


----------



## DareDog

Town of Eaton NY



















old Ford truck with snow blower on it


----------



## Plow Boss

DareDog;1961830 said:


> Town of Eaton NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Oshkosh was for sale
> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=5124&itemId=31723&noCache=true
> 
> old Ford truck with snow blower on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;1961324 said:


> Had to do some shelfing today. We have some big drifts in this area.


Nicely done. I'd just like to put my front blade on this year to plow. All we have done is underbody and wing.


----------



## oarwhat

Plow Boss;1962656 said:


> DareDog;1961830 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town of Eaton NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Oshkosh was for sale
> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/servlet/Search.do?auctionId=5124&itemId=31723&noCache=true
> 
> old Ford truck with snow blower on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that it was for sale too if they didn't sell it i'd be interested.
Click to expand...


----------



## alcoc420

A Town of Smithtown, NY Mack southbound on Harned Road, Commack today.


----------



## Greyn644

*Another day in paradise..*

Another week under the good old lake affect machine, at least we had some sun today! had to do a little more pushing back before the next round this week


----------



## Greyn644

*Lake Effect****

Sorry for for the typo, Lake Effect!


----------



## DareDog

Oneida County NY


----------



## DareDog

Town of Vernon


----------



## 82k10ny

there was a oshkosh with a frink v and dual wings for sale here locally in upsate ny. for 6 grand i wanted to get it for a daily driver! lol my 82 chevy gets 10 mph whats the difference if i get 6 mpg i have triple the capabilities. only flaw i saw in my plan is is i woulda had to buy stock in scotts grass seed for my residential customers. i might take a little of there lawn with me when i go to do there 10 foot driveway .


----------



## mercer_me

CityGuy;1963606 said:


> Nicely done. I'd just like to put my front blade on this year to plow. All we have done is underbody and wing.


Thank You! I've never used a one of those underbody blades. I heard they work good for hard pack. Maine DOT has quite a few of them.


----------



## vplow

alcoc420;1953371 said:


> Thanks Mercer. Very interesting. I worked in Aroostook County (Houlton) in the Fall of '79, but it was the warmest season in memory. We had only 4 maybe 6 inches of snow by Dec 15. I-95 was a 2-lane road in some sections. The DOT had some heavy duty brown and yellow International Harverster M's from the '60s. Houlton had a new black Mack RD.


I don't suppose you got pics of any of that stuff?

I know MEDOT had the IH M-series tandems (which I assume are what you saw as well, since I'm not aware of any s/a or 4x4s ones in the MEDOT fleet). Interesting that they were brown and yellow (and what was yellow on them? bodies? plow gear?) As far as I know, MEDOT was always used the brown, and bodies back in the 60s were gray, with either yellow or orange plow gear (not sure which, bit it was definitely orange by at least the 70s/80s, by which time the bodies were also orange). The exception to that being what I'll call the "snofighter" scheme of orange with black fenders etc. that as far as I know was pretty much universal on all MEDOT Oshkosh/FWD/Wlater/etc. 4x4s since at least the 1950s. There have been a few oddballs here and there though (for instance at least one ca. 1990-ish Ford/M-H 4x4 that was in standard brwn and orange, and at least one 1980s or so YELLOW IH paystar 4x4 I saw in Caribou ca 2004). And up until now, all of the older tandems that I'm aware of from the 1960s or so and until probably circa 1980 were also in the orange and black scheme- I've seen one of the IH M's owned by a contractor that (thanks to peeling blue paint on top) I could clearly see was painted orange and black before the contractor painted it blue (as far as I know, that truck was junked about 5 years ago), and also a few probably circa 1970s steel-hood Mack DM and/or RD tandems. So hearing that the IH M's were brown and yellow is interesting- perhaps a few got repainted that way as the decision was made that tandems should be brown rather than orange?

Was that Houlton Mack a tandem? They at one time had 2 Walters I'm told, and in more recent times have had a mix of tandems and s/a's of all makes.

Pic shows the former MEDOT IH M I mentioned.


----------



## jcreek

*NJDOT comes to Cape Ann to help dig out after about 100 inches of snow in the last 4 weeks*


----------



## jcreek




----------



## jcreek

*It is deep!*


----------



## jcreek

*Mass DEP is allowing us to dump on the beach so that high tide will wash it away*


----------



## alcoc420

V Plow: My memory could be wrong, but the paint scheme made an impression on me at that time. This is what I remember: The trucks looked like IH RFs, but the hoods were much higher. I think they were all tandems, but they had somewhat short wheelbases. The cabs were brown, and salt spreader bodies were school bus yellow. In hindsight, maybe the bodies were orange, not yellow. They did not have dump bodies. There were quite a few on I-95.

Houlton's Mack was a single axle, no wing, 5/7-yard 10-foot body. I think it was 35,000# gvw: 23,000# rear, 12,000# front. What made it cool, was that it was all black. IIRC the other dumps were black and white. The only photo I took was a Houlton Wayne sweeper. Photos were expensive for college kids in those days.

Thanks for the photo.


----------



## vplow

Thanks alcoc420. Yes, the Mack RD's or DMs also had frame-mounted spreaders... I had kind of forgotten about that since everything since then has almost universally had v-boxes in the body or some kind of combination body. Presumably they got changed to dumps in summer. I would guess what you saw should match the one in the pic (note that although the truck itself is pretty long, the wheelbase is not huge thanks to the far set back axle etc. As far as I know everything MEDOT at that time should have been orange- but maybe some spreaders weren't. Sometimes MEDOT "body orange" (for lack of a better term) fades a bit and is quite pale/light.

Yes, I remember seeing lots of things that I wish I had taken pics of too! Just took for granted at the time that they'd "be around", I guess.


----------



## vplow

Greyn644;1959123 said:


> Here some old photos i found the other day sorry the quality isn't that great i took a picture of the picture with my phone. The top photo was our fleet back in the early to mid 90's we had 2 internationals then and 5 Louisville's.( minus 1 that not in the pic) None of the pics i have had them set up with double wings but we did have a couple trucks with 2 wings on them. We always took our plow frames off in the summer and come fall Some times we never put the other wing post even on the drives side all winter or unless we absolutely needed it. At this time we still had the FWD set with 2 wings on it. There was a point in the Mid 90's where we put all our sanders in the box we only did that for a couple years and the we realized how dumb it was and how much nicer it was having them setting on the frame.. so needless to say we went back and are still running everything on the frame to this day. The bottom 2 pics are my dads only international i want to say that was late 70's or early 80's


Wish there were more pics like these out there, love to see the older iron. Were all of those Internationals and Louisvilles in the fleet pic tandems? How about the Fleetstar?


----------



## Plow Boss

Hunterdon Cty Nj


----------



## jcreek

*Power lines and tailgate spreaders - not a good combination!*


----------



## CityGuy

jcreek;1973942 said:


> *Power lines and tailgate spreaders - not a good combination!*


Never is.

Did you get one?


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;1973942 said:


> *Power lines and tailgate spreaders - not a good combination!*


There is a local guy that ran one on a Ford wheeler for year and he never had a problem with it and there a few single axles around with them and I haven't heard of anyone taking wires down. The only issue I heard was that they can be tippy.


----------



## lowercherty

What I've seen the locals do is tip the box up when they are stopped at a light or something like that and shift the load to the back of the box, then the box goes back down and they can keep on spreading.

In the old days, a lot of state trucks had boxes without cab guards so they wouldn't stick up so high when raised.


----------



## mercer_me

lowercherty;1974563 said:


> What I've seen the locals do is tip the box up when they are stopped at a light or something like that and shift the load to the back of the box, then the box goes back down and they can keep on spreading.
> 
> In the old days, a lot of state trucks had boxes without cab guards so they wouldn't stick up so high when raised.


Maine DOT still buys bodies with out cab protectors. I have no idea why. The cab protector seams like a no brainer to me.


----------



## PTSolutions

local muni runs them, I just think they know how high to lift and don't exceed that. Or I seem them stop, lift to shift the material to the back, then lower the bed back down.


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;1974404 said:


> There is a local guy that ran one on a Ford wheeler for year and he never had a problem with it and there a few single axles around with them and I haven't heard of anyone taking wires down. The only issue I heard was that they can be tippy.


I heard a story from way back when of a guy grabing a temorary light on wires and drug them for miles before he realized he had taken them down.


----------



## CityGuy

lowercherty;1974563 said:


> What I've seen the locals do is tip the box up when they are stopped at a light or something like that and shift the load to the back of the box, then the box goes back down and they can keep on spreading.
> 
> In the old days, a lot of state trucks had boxes without cab guards so they wouldn't stick up so high when raised.


That's what we do. The cab protector is fixed to the truck body and box is seperate. I know that if the bottom of the box is equal to the bottom of my mirror that my box most likely will not hit any wies, at least in my plowing area.


----------



## PHS79

Our trucks run tailgate spreaders, when plowing the boxes never get raised while moving, we only raise them at stop signs and ect. The only time that we will run with a box raised is when we are edging roads, we have an attachment that goes in place of the spreader wheel and we put down either gravel or black dirt depending on the location of the road. But when we are edging roads we are only going at a walking pace, and even then we don't raise the box more than 1/2 way when moving just to be safe so we don't catch a wire.


----------



## lowercherty

*Box up accident*

Raised boxes do snag things. This video is of a tandem without a canopy, but it's happened to singles with canopies too.


----------



## alcoc420

A 4x4 Freightliner belonging to the DPW of the Village of Head of the Harbor yesterday on NY25A in St. James. Sorry about the window frame. I was at lunch.


----------



## ratherbfishin

Ok..so a question for the wing drivers that will probably give you all a laugh. How do you learn/ get experience with a wing. I get it in the rural areas but cannot grasp how the hell you judge that wing in the more populated areas. How do you keep your eyes forward and still monitor that wing? What the hell is the trick?
I have always been amazed at the drivers of these rigs. I know my condition after 30 or so hrs plowing in my 1 ton...can't imagine the stress after some long hrs.with a wing in the city...hats off to you guys!


----------



## jcreek

The only way to get experience is to start using the wing. Most trucks have convex spot mirrors on the front wing post or fender mounted like school buses do which you look at while also maintaining forward visibility. After a while you learn the feel of it and can gauge where it is. It's the same skill one would have if operating heavy equipment.


----------



## ratherbfishin

jcreek;1977527 said:


> The only way to get experience is to start using the wing. Most trucks have convex spot mirrors on the front wing post or fender mounted like school buses do which you look at while also maintaining forward visibility. After a while you learn the feel of it and can gauge where it is. It's the same skill one would have if operating heavy equipment.


You wouldn't happen to do 1A for the state would ya?


----------



## oarwhat

It takes time to get really good. You have to run it in areas where you can't hurt anything at first. Run the truck with it down move closer to the curb or snowbank so you know how far over it is. Then move away. Doing this repeatedly lets you know just where it is. I find looking forward works the best. If you look at the wing it seems to get you too close.


----------



## ratherbfishin

Love watching you guys shouldering back banks on the city roads. Cruising along lifting the wing at tele poles, signs, etc. very cool. We typically don't see that too much in the city though. This year...a lot!


----------



## jcreek

ratherbfishin;1977544 said:


> You wouldn't happen to do 1A for the state would ya?


Yes, in several sections...


----------



## ratherbfishin

jcreek;1977608 said:


> Yes, in several sections...


Ya, one of the routes through my town...great job!


----------



## mercer_me

ratherbfishin;1977372 said:


> Ok..so a question for the wing drivers that will probably give you all a laugh. How do you learn/ get experience with a wing. I get it in the rural areas but cannot grasp how the hell you judge that wing in the more populated areas. How do you keep your eyes forward and still monitor that wing? What the hell is the trick?
> I have always been amazed at the drivers of these rigs. I know my condition after 30 or so hrs plowing in my 1 ton...can't imagine the stress after some long hrs.with a wing in the city...hats off to you guys!


I have a mirror mounted on the front wing tower so, I can see the whole wing. I've been driving a truck with a wing for three years now and I look at the mirror some but, I can pretty much judge where the wing is from experience. It's really not as hard as it looks.


----------



## ratherbfishin

mercer_me;1977888 said:


> I have a mirror mounted on the front wing tower so, I can see the whole wing. I've been driving a truck with a wing for three years now and I look at the mirror some but, I can pretty much judge where the wing is from experience. It's really not as hard as it looks.


Maybe so...still admire your ability especially after the 20 or so hr point. I would love to co captain a route to experience it!


----------



## Dennis 57

Doing a little benching


----------



## Dennis 57

Plowing with the town


----------



## jcreek

ratherbfishin;1977635 said:


> Ya, one of the routes through my town...great job!


Thanks! Would you mind divulging which town??


----------



## ratherbfishin

jcreek;1978852 said:


> Thanks! Would you mind divulging which town??


I actually live in Wenham but travel 1A on my private plow route. A couple lots just out of downtown Beverly and follow 1A back to Cherry st. In Wenham to my next lot in Topsfield....then to Danvers, Peabody, and on and on....
1A is by far the best to travel during the storm. I can actually relax for a few minutes driving before getting back to the horrible roads that are sometimes barely passable...I am sure you know the ones I speak of!


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1029734817041872


----------



## xtreem3d

Neat video..thanks for posting it,
Steve


----------



## Brocky

I learned to run wing at 12-13 years old filling in during big storms when school was closed with an old timer showing me what to do. By about age 20 when I started driving we basically swapped seats he told me to pick a point on the nose plow that my sight line intersected with the shoulder / old plow roll on the road ahead then had me adjust that point to where the wing was running. Like everyone has said: Learning and experience.


----------



## Ford-101

pretty cool http://www.cat.com/en_US/articles/c...book&utm_campaign=On-Highway+Truck#sf36715553


----------



## xtreem3d

That's a pretty nice interior !


----------



## Bones357

That Yellowstone video is cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kwagman

Town of Mamaroneck (NY) Highway Dept.


----------



## Kwagman

Town of Vail, Colorado Cat Grader










Beaver Creek, Co Metro District Unimog


----------



## Kwagman

NYSDOT Plow with a GoPro


----------



## Winter Land Man

Dennis 57;1978496 said:


> Plowing with the town


Nice! What year's the truck? Looks good.


----------



## CityGuy

Kwagman;1983137 said:


> Town of Vail, Colorado Cat Grader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaver Creek, Co Metro District Unimog


Nice looking Cat.


----------



## Dennis 57

winter land man,Thanks 1995 f-800 and I have a 1998 f-800 also w/ wing but no body yet ' almost finished building it .


----------



## Greyn644

*Not a good day for the neighbors*

The next town over from us had a bad day yesterday, found a soft spot in the road.. truck is pretty much shot. Driver was ok though


----------



## CityGuy

Greyn644;1986319 said:


> The next town over from us had a bad day yesterday, found a soft spot in the road.. truck is pretty much shot. Driver was ok though


Wow. Lucky to be ok.


----------



## alcoc420

My camera broke last week. I got an old one out of the drawer and found a few photos on it I forgot I took. These are from a blood drive last fall. I must have used the camera one day when my wife had the new one. A Ford L8000. Note the Peterbilt tractor in the background (not equipped to plow though). Taken at the Smithtown Landing Country Club, Smithtown, NY.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Plenty of those old Fords hanging around. Here is something for when the plows break down. Onondaga County DOT


----------



## Brocky

Dad-Gum!!!! Your TAX Dollars as work??? That is a beautiful recovery unit, BUT for a government to own??? Or is the rest of the fleet so much JUNK they will need to use it everyday???


----------



## mercer_me

I could see a state owning a big wrecker but, I don't know how a county could ever justify it.


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;1993210 said:


> I could see a state owning a big wrecker but, I don't know how a county could ever justify it.


That's what I was thinking. Almost cheaper to pay for a tow.


----------



## mercer_me

CityGuy;1993646 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Almost cheaper to pay for a tow.


That's got to be a $250,000+ truck. you can pay for a lot of tow with that money and you don't have to maintain and fix it.


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;1993669 said:


> That's got to be a $250,000+ truck. you can pay for a lot of tow with that money and you don't have to maintain and fix it.


I just heard the other day our new binders fully upfitted are 230,000. My jaw hit the floor.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Yeah, but high taxes are a way of life in NYS. I guess half a dozen guys are trained as operators of this truck and it sees work every single day. It replaced 1990 International Paystar wrecker.


----------



## Brocky

Uncle Herb

That is why I moved to South Carolina and have not looked back.. Except for the Brockway Show in Cortland!!!


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## vplow

Hard to say on the wrecker- Onondaga County is a big county, with a lot of road miles and a large fleet. It's an expensive unit, but if the truck lasts 25-30 years, reduces the amount of time units are out of service, reduces the amount of time operators are standing around on the side of the road waiting (since the heavy recovery operators are probably usually pretty busy on the Thruway and 81 at the same times the county would most need a wrecker), and sees service doing the same for other county department's vehicles/buses/etc., I could see it making a lot of sense. Not so much for -most- counties, but for such a large/populated county with a large vehicle fleet.

FWIW, as another example, Broome COunty at least as of a couple years ago had both a Brockway and a ca. 1980s AUtocar wrecker. And if the City of Syracuse can have their Autocar 6x6 wrecker...


----------



## vplow

WHere is that HCRC winter fleet pic? Maybe UP of MI? Cool fleet regardless!


----------



## DieselPowered

HCRC = Houghton County Road Commission!

http://houghtoncountyroads.org/

Used to see this equipment A LOT when I was in college (Michigan Tech). The grader operators are amazing! One guy got the front end stuck when pushing back the snow at an intersection, used the moldboard to walk himself out.. 
Used to watch the City of Houghton Unimogs push snow up hill (Agate)... They would lock in the air locking diffs and head on up Agate with chains on all four tires and a block of steel on the back for traction...






Ahhh.. memories.. If only I had a video camera back then...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DieselPowered;1995826 said:


> HCRC = Houghton County Road Commission!
> 
> http://houghtoncountyroads.org/
> 
> Used to see this equipment A LOT when I was in college (Michigan Tech). The grader operators are amazing! One guy got the front end stuck when pushing back the snow at an intersection, used the moldboard to walk himself out..
> Used to watch the City of Houghton Unimogs push snow up hill (Agate)... They would lock in the air locking diffs and head on up Agate with chains on all four tires and a block of steel on the back for traction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh.. memories.. If only I had a video camera back then...


I went snowmobiling there last winter, what a great area and no shortage of snow that's for sure.


----------



## crazy88

Taken this morning in Larimer County Colorado:

State plow









County plow


----------



## jcreek

Happy Spring!


----------



## mercer_me

Last weak I washed and greased five out of the six trucks in the fleet. The only one I have left to do is my Ford L9000. They will now be parked for the Summer besides when they are moved to be maintained and/or repaired.

International Wheeler



Ford L9000 Wheeler



GMC TopKick, Ford L9000 Wheeler & International



Old International Parts Truck. (Been parked for three or four years now.)


----------



## mercer_me

I got the CAT 928G loader all washed up (inside & out) and greased. I also changed the oil & filter and changed the fuel filter. We also had to put a new throttle pedal in it today. The past few years of salt finally corroded it enough for it to break.


----------



## Dennis 57

mercer me. What is the cut out on your ford dump body for, I know a V box sander likes to leave material up front of chain, or for washing out and greasing bearings . Let me know.


----------



## jcreek

*Mercer - I'm selling my two Fords if you are interested.*

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/4980785850.html

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/4980753725.html


----------



## mercer_me

Dennis 57;1996542 said:


> mercer me. What is the cut out on your ford dump body for, I know a V box sander likes to leave material up front of chain, or for washing out and greasing bearings. Let me know.


The sand use to pile up there and freeze and I ended up breaking a bed chain because of it. So, when we changed the bed chain we cut that hole in the front of the body so I can shovel it out after every storm. It also makes it a lot easier to grease the front bearings.



 jcreek;1996554 said:


> *Mercer - I'm selling my two Fords if you are interested.*
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/4980785850.html
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/4980753725.html


I'll let my boss know about your trucks. I doubt he would be interested in traveling that far for trucks. To bad, they look like they are in good shape.


----------



## Kwagman

Town of Saratoga, NY


----------



## Kwagman

Montreal, Canada


----------



## Kwagman

NYSTA


----------



## Kwagman

Village of South Glens Falls NY


----------



## Kwagman

New York State Parks (Spa State Park)


----------



## Kwagman

Rye NY DPW


----------



## Kwagman

Rye, NY DPW... Converted from a garbage truck to a rolloff with snowplow/sander


----------



## SnoFarmer

..........
It's a Nat Park access thing by the Govt.


----------



## plowguy43

Hey guys, looking for your input again as I've found more information out about my towns operations (snow removal). 

Our town has 47 miles of roads, 21 paved, 25 unpaved. From what I've found out, we have 3 plow trucks, and 2 dedicated sander trucks (my post is probably 20 pages back about now). Those 3 plow trucks do NOT have sanders/spreaders and the 2 Sander trucks have no plows.

Looking for opinions on how you all would cover this territory due to the mileage - how many trucks, should they all have sanders, etc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lowercherty

*Hcrc?*



Plow Boss;1994116 said:


> Found online


If HCRC is Houghton County (Michigan) Road Commission, they have a lot more than that.

They are on a peninsula in Lake Superior and regularly get over 300 inches of snow a year.

It sure looks like their equipment.

Bruce K
Mt. Iron, MN


----------



## lowercherty

I guess it is Houghton County Michigan. I went to school there too, back in the 70's. Back then the big trucks typically had V plows instead of the one ways. In the spring they would give them all a fresh coat of yellow paint and line them up by the county garage in Ripley. there were about 15 of them lined up to freak out the tourists.

There was an occasional big storm, but mostly it just snowed all the time. Any time the wind was off the lake (anywhere from southwest to north to east) it snowed. November until the lake froze over in March or so. Last year (2014) they had up to 7 feet of snow on the ground in late February. This year was a light year, only about 3 feet of snow on the ground at the peak. An average winter will see about 300 inches of snowfall that will settle to about 4 feet of snow on the ground. There is no significant melt until spring.

They'd go out once a day and that was it. If it snowed more you dealt with it until the next morning. The big V plows were the main tool, opening up roads and widening them. Blowers would be used if either the V plows couldn't make it through or the road had to be widened or pushed back. Other than downtowns no snow was removed, it was just piled in people's yards.

In those days they didn't use graders or loaders much, but I guess that has changed now.

It was quite the experience to watch them. Even the town and campus had the big equipment back then.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1998179 said:


> Hey guys, looking for your input again as I've found more information out about my towns operations (snow removal).
> 
> Our town has 47 miles of roads, 21 paved, 25 unpaved. From what I've found out, we have 3 plow trucks, and 2 dedicated sander trucks (my post is probably 20 pages back about now). Those 3 plow trucks do NOT have sanders/spreaders and the 2 Sander trucks have no plows.
> 
> Looking for opinions on how you all would cover this territory due to the mileage - how many trucks, should they all have sanders, etc? Thanks in advance!


I'd have to ride over all the roads in your town and see what they are like to be exact on the amount of trucks. Usually you can do about 15 miles per truck depending on the quality of the roads and how fast you can go. So, I'd say you would need at least three trucks if not four. I'd say two wheelers and one or two single axles. You will also need at least one spare truck in case one truck breaks down. Having trucks just for plowing and trucks just for sanding is an old school thing that some of the "old guys" still do. It's not efficient and quite frankly it would be a major pain in the a$$. I think ALL the plow trucks should have sanders. Most of today's plow trucks have 4 season bodies with built in sanders so, you don't have to put in a hopper spreader. It doesn't really make a difference in ease of use and spread quality between the two.

In Belgrade we do around 50 miles (I'll have to check that figure). We run five trucks, two wheelers and three single axles and we have a spare truck which is another wheeler. All the trucks have plows, wings, and sanders. We could get by with four trucks but, my bosses like to have the extra truck all the time so we never get behind even if there is a break down.

If you have any more questions Bobby let me know.


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks Will that's great info. Our road commissioner is nearly 90 years old so he is certainly old school. I'll have to upload the pics I took of the trucks so you can see what we use.



mercer_me;1998318 said:


> I'd have to ride over all the roads in your town and see what they are like to be exact on the amount of trucks. Usually you can do about 15 miles per truck depending on the quality of the roads and how fast you can go. So, I'd say you would need at least three trucks if not four. I'd say two wheelers and one or two single axles. You will also need at least one spare truck in case one truck breaks down. Having trucks just for plowing and trucks just for sanding is an old school thing that some of the "old guys" still do. It's not efficient and quite frankly it would be a major pain in the a$$. I think ALL the plow trucks should have sanders. Most of today's plow trucks have 4 season bodies with built in sanders so, you don't have to put in a hopper spreader. It doesn't really make a difference in ease of use and spread quality between the two.
> 
> In Belgrade we do around 50 miles (I'll have to check that figure). We run five trucks, two wheelers and three single axles and we have a spare truck which is another wheeler. All the trucks have plows, wings, and sanders. We could get by with four trucks but, my bosses like to have the extra truck all the time so we never get behind even if there is a break down.
> 
> If you have any more questions Bobby let me know.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1998320 said:


> Thanks Will that's great info. Our road commissioner is nearly 90 years old so he is certainly old school. I'll have to upload the pics I took of the trucks so you can see what we use.


I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures. I figured he must be pretty old because you only see the old guys running sand trucks and plow trucks. There is an older guy in my area and he has a truck with a plow, wing, and sander for his driver but, he still uses a truck with a plow and wing to plow with and a truck with just a sander to sand with. He does a decent job and he does the job for REALLY cheap so, there aren't to many complaints.


----------



## Kwagman

NYSTA in Albany


----------



## Kwagman

NYSTA in Albany


----------



## Kwagman

Wilton, NY Highway (Saratoga County) Ford


----------



## Kwagman

NYSDOT in Saratoga Springs


----------



## Kwagman

Ballston Spa, NY DPW




























Former NYSDOT (Sitting in a DEC Yard with a NYS Parks Decal?)


----------



## alcoc420

Part of the Town of Smithtown Highway Dept, Kings Park yard, the satellite yard. From Facebook. The CNG trucks were painted white overall. They haven't bought or converted any trucks to CNG in about 6 years. The Freightliner in the middle is one of about 12 bought a year ago. As of a month ago there was a new 4x4 Freightliner with no body yet in the Smithtown yard.


----------



## Kwagman

Town of Milton, NY (Saratoga County)


----------



## mercer_me

Not necessarily DOT related but, this is what I've been up to lately.

Hauling stumps with the Sterling one day.



Scalping top soil so we could get to the gravel. I was running the 928G CAT loader and my boss ran the Komatsu PC200


----------



## alcoc420

I saw this on Ebay tonight. A 1987 Autocar located 5 miles from Syracuse. 22.5in tires, Cummins. An American classic. They said it was municipally owned most of its life.


----------



## vplow

^^^^ Former Town of Newark Valley (Tioga Co.)


----------



## SNOWMINATOR




----------



## Uncle Herb

vplow;2001713 said:


> ^^^^ Former Town of Newark Valley (Tioga Co.)


Cool. I know exactly where they took these photos. I went looking for it today, truck wasn't there.


----------



## SNOWMINATOR

2014-15 Snow Season. Ready for wet snow to hit the ground. Thumbs Up
2 M-Series Road Graders. 
1 772 John Deere Grader
2 Two Axle trucks with Sanders.


----------



## jcreek

Interesting F550 for some well off municipality!


----------



## CityGuy

jcreek;2003581 said:


> Interesting F550 for some well off municipality!


Never seen a box like that on a small rig before.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Say bye to the last L8000 on Newport, NH's Highway Department. This baby has been replaced with a Freightliner.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;2004989 said:


> Say bye to the last L8000 on Newport, NH's Highway Department. This baby has been replaced with a Freightliner.


I would be really disappointed if I was the one who drove that truck. Those old Fords are great trucks. 20 years is pretty damn good life span for a plow truck and somebody else will get atleast five more years out of depending on how much work they want to put into it. Atleast they bought a Freightliner and not an International.


----------



## cat320

our dpw is replacing all the old fords and gms with freightliners.


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;2005009 said:


> I would be really disappointed if I was the one who drove that truck. Those old Fords are great trucks. 20 years is pretty damn good life span for a plow truck and somebody else will get atleast five more years out of depending on how much work they want to put into it. Atleast they bought a Freightliner and not an International.


I hear that. That trucks been under some serious adventures. A guy had a heart attack in it, another time it was rolled. It's been a spare truck the past two years, though. One of the newer employees is driving the Freightliner.


----------



## Dennis 57

Nothing beats the older heavy duty ford trucks when you have to get some thing done


----------



## Plow Boss

Hunterdon Cty Nj New Mack's


----------



## Plow Boss

Hunterdon Cty Nj


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;2005842 said:


> Hunterdon Cty Nj


Those are some nice looking trucks. We have a mixed bag of Sterling, International and our new ones will be WesternStar. Wish we would get Macks instead.


----------



## xgiovannix12

accident on june 10th


----------



## BillyRgn

Did they drive it back ? Looks like its running in that last picture


----------



## Plow Boss

E Brunswick Nj


----------



## xgiovannix12

BillyRgn;2005995 said:


> Did they drive it back ? Looks like its running in that last picture


im not sure and yea it was running Honestly I would inspect it before even starting it.


----------



## MXZ1983

jcreek;2003581 said:


> Interesting F550 for some well off municipality!


Jcreek where are you from? That dealer is where I got my f250 and only a few miles from my house. Were you just browsing online or are you in the area?


----------



## Plow Boss

County of Putnam NY


----------



## jcreek

MXZ1983;2006224 said:


> Jcreek where are you from? That dealer is where I got my f250 and only a few miles from my house. Were you just browsing online or are you in the area?


I live in Massachusetts 
saw that on Truckpaper.com


----------



## Ford-101

2015 kenworth T800 ... this is what Chautauqua county is going to


----------



## mercer_me

Ford-101;2008052 said:


> 2015 Kenworth T800 ... this is what Chautauqua county is going to


Kenworth builds some really nice trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Ford-101;2008052 said:


> 2015 kenworth T800 ... this is what Chautauqua county is going to


That is a nice looking truck.


----------



## Bones357

Town of Riga (NY) Sterling:


















NYSDOT Ford F650 crew cab:


----------



## Bones357

This was a neat find from last fall near the Kinzua Viaduct.
Pennsylvania Game Commission WorkStar:


----------



## Bones357

City of Erie Peterbilt:









PennDOT Western Star:









PennDOT WorkStar:


----------



## CityGuy

Bones357;2009280 said:


> City of Erie Peterbilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PennDOT Western Star:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PennDOT WorkStar:


Nice looking Pete.


----------



## CityGuy

Bones357;2009278 said:


> Town of Riga (NY) Sterling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYSDOT Ford F650 crew cab:


I still like the look of the Sterling. To bad they don't make them anymore.


----------



## mercer_me

Bones357;2009278 said:


> Town of Riga (NY) Sterling:


Nice looking Sterling. I drive a Sterling dump truck in the Summer and after driving that truck I wouldn't mind having a Sterling plow truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Greenburgh NY.


----------



## Plow Boss

Cool Video


----------



## jcreek

Great video!


----------



## mercer_me

Plow Boss;2010079 said:


> Cool Video


Awesome video. I'd love to be the guy running that grader. I miss running a grader a lot.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;2010079 said:


> Cool Video


Great video.


----------



## snow

At a truck show in Mass 7-12-15. The autocar photo was a FB find, not my personal photo


----------



## Winter Land Man

I don't remember if I posted this or not... but a Dodge 5500 with a Valk set-up.

Got plow?


----------



## BillyRgn

Winter Land Man;2010997 said:


> I don't remember if I posted this or not... but a Dodge 5500 with a Valk set-up.
> 
> Got plow?


That can't be the plow for that truck ?


----------



## jcreek

Looks like a plow built by Hoosatonic Welding in western Ma


----------



## Winter Land Man

Your right, it could be Housatonic. I figured it was a Valk. I'll ask this place who exactly makes what as it's where I get all my metal for welding from. I don't know much about Housatonic or Valk, I'm used to Everest and Cox which both make great products (Tenco is all right as well). I've seen Housatonic and Valk plows on light trucks, and always thought they were both too big for them... both of them.

But yes, that plow was for the Dodge 5500!


----------



## cat320

snow;2010941 said:


> At a truck show in Mass 7-12-15. The autocar photo was a FB find, not my personal photo


boy that is one sweet rd mack !


----------



## jcreek

Winter Land Man;2011193 said:


> Your right, it could be Housatonic. I figured it was a Valk. I'll ask this place who exactly makes what as it's where I get all my metal for welding from. I don't know much about Housatonic or Valk, I'm used to Everest and Cox which both make great products (Tenco is all right as well). I've seen Housatonic and Valk plows on light trucks, and always thought they were both too big for them... both of them.
> 
> But yes, that plow was for the Dodge 5500!


I'm no crazy about the Housatonic because of the attack angle of the cutting edge... looks like it will catch even the smallest man hole casting and stop you dead in your tracks.
Who sells Cox in your area of nh? I'm in northeast mass and need to upgrade to a 10 foot plow for my 550 for new MA DOT regs


----------



## alcoc420

Happened to find this on Facebook. A vintage 1960s Broome County, NY Brockway.


----------



## LON

POOP TRUCK! Did this Freightliner 114SD for Ridgway Boro Municipal Waste Authority. All stainless Henderson MKE 19.5ft that'll have a crappie life for the next 20 years.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter Land Man;2010997 said:


> I don't remember if I posted this or not... but a Dodge 5500 with a Valk set-up.
> 
> Got plow?


Holy plow on that pickup style truck.


----------



## Winter Land Man

jcreek;2011238 said:


> I'm no crazy about the Housatonic because of the attack angle of the cutting edge... looks like it will catch even the smallest man hole casting and stop you dead in your tracks.
> Who sells Cox in your area of nh? I'm in northeast mass and need to upgrade to a 10 foot plow for my 550 for new MA DOT regs


No one sells Cox in NH. Everyone has to bring their trucks up to Searsmont Maine to get things installed.

I'd go with an Everest poly for a reversible. They are lighter than Fisher's plows. Everyone around here replaces the Fisher blades with Everest poly's, but I think one-way's use even less gas, as they throw the snow over the banking instead of constantly having force against the plow. Also, the snow isn't constantly hitting the top of the plow as it really reels right off.

Cox makes a good one-way from what I can see but I never used one.


----------



## CityGuy

Not snow related but my toy for the day.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter Land Man;2011769 said:


> No one sells Cox in NH. Everyone has to bring their trucks up to Searsmont Maine to get things installed.
> 
> I'd go with an Everest poly for a reversible. They are lighter than Fisher's plows. Everyone around here replaces the Fisher blades with Everest poly's, but I think one-way's use even less gas, as they throw the snow over the banking instead of constantly having force against the plow. Also, the snow isn't constantly hitting the top of the plow as it really reels right off.
> 
> Cox makes a good one-way from what I can see but I never used one.


Looks like a nice set up. How is the weight on the front end?


----------



## mercer_me

As far as small trucks like F-550s, it seems to me like a regular quick switch/angle plow would be so much better. To me the idea behind having one of those trucks would be to do small roads and also to clean up intersections quicker than you could with a big truck.


----------



## Brocky

alcoc420;2011252 said:


> Happened to find this on Facebook. A vintage 1960s Broome County, NY Brockway.


Thanks for this picture.. Brings back a lot of memories as that is what I learned on, first wing then driving.


----------



## vplow

alcoc420;2011252 said:


> Happened to find this on Facebook. A vintage 1960s Broome County, NY Brockway.


Wow, cool find!!

No lettering or decal so we have to take your word on it being Broome COunty's. Must be fresh off the line with lettering or decal to be done after delivery. Would love to know how they were lettered at that time and if this truck was still gray (Broome county had circa ealy 1950s BRocks that were gray) or if they dad switched to orange by this point.


----------



## alcoc420

The person on facebook said it was a Broome County truck. I can't confirm that he's right. He lives in Binghamton and is a truck driver, so I am guessing he is correct.

Here are 2 photos from Ebay.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Western Stars Taking over everything.


----------



## jcreek

Freightliner shut down Sterling in 2008 and has made Western Star their heavy duty brand. They pretty much filled in Ford's old market


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;2016991 said:


> Freightliner shut down Sterling in 2008 and has made Western Star their heavy duty brand. They pretty much filled in Ford's old market


I know a lot of people don't like Sterlings but, I like them. I drive a Sterling dump truck and it's a great truck and very tough. They aren't as good as the Fords though.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Ford's F750 is available as a 33,000 GVW truck now. I'm waiting to see a municipality get one as a plow & wing truck to see how they go.


----------



## CityGuy

A few I found online.


----------



## mercer_me

CityGuy;2018595 said:


> A few I found online.


I'll never figure out the wings mounted on the back of the truck it just makes more sense to me to be on the front. But, I've never ran one.


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;2018608 said:


> I'll never figure out the wings mounted on the back of the truck it just makes more sense to me to be on the front. But, I've never ran one.


By mounting the for of the wing behind the underbody we no longer have to 2 pass a road to clean up the leftover trail from the underbody. Plus it cleans around 90° corners a lot better.
The down side is the ability to bench is more challenging due to how high the wing is off the ground.


----------



## CityGuy

A bunch from my area online.


----------



## CityGuy

A few more


----------



## CityGuy

And a few more


----------



## CityGuy

And more yet.


----------



## CityGuy

Still more yet


----------



## CityGuy

And a few more.


----------



## jcreek

Another small truck - this one at MHQ Truck Equipment in Mass. Town of Enfield CT


----------



## jcreek

My "New" rig - 2005 International 7600


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2020316 said:


> And a few more.


I think I saw a Carver County, Eden Prairie, Shakopee, Savage, and St Louis Park in your set there.

:waving:


----------



## TKLAWN

SnowGuy73;2020539 said:


> I think I saw a Carver County, Eden Prairie, Shakopee, Savage, and St Louis Park in your set there.
> 
> :waving:


Didn't know cityguy posted in other threads!

Norv!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;2020562 said:


> Didn't know cityguy posted in other threads!
> 
> Norv!!!!!


I was looking for the shoe dept...

Haha.


----------



## alcoc420

Here are a few screen captures from a documentary on Youtube. First is a Town of Smithtown (NY) 1976 Yale 2000 3-yard loader. I think it was helping remove snow in Orleans County in Western NY after the Blizzard of '77. Smithtown sent about 7 plows including about 5 Mack DM-600s, and 1 FWD Snogo. The second is a Smithtown 1980s Autocar. The third is a Brockway belonging to some other owner. The documentary is about the Highway Superintendent from 1960 to 1996.


----------



## alcoc420

Here two more screen captures from the video I mentioned earlier: a Smithtown Freightliner, probably taken 2011 or 2012. I watched the video again, and realized that most of it deals with the highway superintendent's earlier years in World War II and the Depression. The snow plow segments are toward the end.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Awesome find!


----------



## Ty27

MoDot tow plows during a big storm in 2013 here in Kansas City.


----------



## Ty27

more towplows


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;2020359 said:


> My "New" rig - 2005 International 7600


Nice International. When I worked for Maine DOT I drove a 2005 International once in a while and I liked the truck but didn't like the 5 speed Allison it had. What does it have for an engine and transmission?


----------



## jcreek

Big Cummins with an 8LL


----------



## Winter Land Man

alcoc420;2021415 said:


> Here are a few screen captures from a documentary on Youtube. First is a Town of Smithtown (NY) 1976 Yale 2000 3-yard loader. I think it was helping remove snow in Orleans County in Western NY after the Blizzard of '77. Smithtown sent about 7 plows including about 5 Mack DM-600s, and 1 FWD Snogo. The second is a Smithtown 1980s Autocar. The third is a Brockway belonging to some other owner. The documentary is about the Highway Superintendent from 1960 to 1996.


Who makes the plows and frames for Smithtown? I've noticed they are low profile.


----------



## maxwell

jcreek;2022012 said:


> Big Cummins with an 8LL


That is a nice combo!


----------



## vtdumptrucker

CityGuy;2020315 said:


> Still more yet


Why would you want the wing on the back like that?


----------



## mercer_me

jcreek;2022012 said:


> Big Cummins with an 8LL


That should make you an awesome plow truck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its in line with the belly blade.



vtdumptrucker;2022070 said:


> Why would you want the wing on the back like that?


----------



## oshkosh619

snow;2010941 said:


> At a truck show in Mass 7-12-15. The autocar photo was a FB find, not my personal photo


The Facebook shot was actually mine. :waving:


----------



## oshkosh619

*7/12/15 Truck Show, Lancaster, MA*

Here are some shots I took at the truck show held in Lancaster, MA on 7/12/15, including the aforementioned Autocar...


----------



## alcoc420

Winter Land Man: I presume you are referring to a video with low hoists for a wing on an Autocar. For years most of the plows were made by Good Roads. According to the Superintendent and two mechanics from the shop, today, most are Wausaus and a few Vikings. Most of the frames, hitches, etc are made in the shop. They also make up to six spreaders a year. The shop men feel that the homemade ones last longer. Walking through the shop reminded me of the scene in Das Boat (if you have ever seen the movie) in the U-boat pens where many men looked busy, welding, painting, etc.


----------



## Uncle Herb

New ones for Onondaga County DOT


----------



## Maclawnco

I get excited seeing these new trucks thinking we get to buy some nice ones in 20 more years.

Just just grabbed 4 more at auction. Here are 2 sitting in our lot. Looking forward to running a few tandems, hoping we can load in 10 tons at once in these.


----------



## CityGuy

vtdumptrucker;2022070 said:


> Why would you want the wing on the back like that?


Rear mounted wing allows you to not have to 2 pass everything. No trail by the underbody.


----------



## CityGuy

Uncle Herb;2023875 said:


> New ones for Onondaga County DOT


Nice looking rigs. Our new one will be a star. Due in January.


----------



## Len90

From this past Winter. One of New Jersey's new tandem Volvos with one-way plow, right side wing, and belly blade. 
IMG_5956r1 by Len, on Flickr

And some of Monmouth County's beautiful fleet. These guys did a phenomenal job last year.

County_32 by Len, on Flickr

II8A1427r1 by Len, on Flickr

IMG_2780r1 by Len, on Flickr


----------



## Bones357

Uncle Herb;2023875 said:


> New ones for Onondaga County DOT


Those are beautiful trucks. I really like the new NYSTA Western Stars, too.


----------



## lfc387

*Fyi*

NYSDOT Truck bid won by International with Viking plows


----------



## Winter Land Man

CityGuy;2024199 said:


> Rear mounted wing allows you to not have to 2 pass everything. No trail by the underbody.


Can't bench with a rear mount patrol wing. With a front mount wing you can plow with the storm, and at the end, use the underbody scraper for the pack in conjunction with the front plow.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Len90;2024786 said:


> And some of Monmouth County's beautiful fleet. These guys did a phenomenal job last year.
> 
> County_32 by Len, on Flickr
> 
> II8A1427r1 by Len, on Flickr


I still wonder who makes those plow hitches.


----------



## Uncle Herb

lfc387;2025280 said:


> NYSDOT Truck bid won by International with Viking plows


Interesting, earlier I heard it was WS for the truck.


----------



## lfc387

Nope, International got it with Viking.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter Land Man;2025495 said:


> Can't bench with a rear mount patrol wing. With a front mount wing you can plow with the storm, and at the end, use the underbody scraper for the pack in conjunction with the front plow.


Not 100% true. You can bench with a rear. You have to go slow and your not able to be as high off the ground.


----------



## Winter Land Man

CityGuy;2025697 said:


> Not 100% true. You can bench with a rear. You have to go slow and your not able to be as high off the ground.


It seems more economical to have a truck with a benching wing, as the benching operations can all be done in a day. There are guardrails in a lot of places around here, as well as other obstacles. The snow gets so deep here and there comes a point when benching needs to be done. A lot of towns have front mount patrol wings and eventually they have to send out a truck with a benching wing or grader with a wing out to handle the snow banks. I guess you could always use a loader to push them back, or a snow blower to clean the side of the roads, but that's pretty time consuming.

I've noticed rear-mount wings are targeted out there, but front mount wings are targeted here, even if its products by the same company. We have underbody scrapers around, but they are aren't common. Most towns don't even have them. NHDOT started testing them out in the mid-90's but most sheds don't have even one yet although there are a few. NHDOT still has rear mount wings on their crew cab trucks. They used to have a lot which were found on all of their S1754 patrol trucks. Those go on the contractor trucks now if they don't have their own plows. NHDOT will never go back to those wings as the majority, they are using only fully-fledged benching wings now. Much more versatile. Here's the old set-up.


----------



## Fhawk52

Our big trucks all have front mounted wings. We all shelf (bench) our own plow routes until the snow is really built up , then the loader and grader with longer wings go out to shove back.


----------



## CityGuy

Winter Land Man;2025725 said:


> It seems more economical to have a truck with a benching wing, as the benching operations can all be done in a day. There are guardrails in a lot of places around here, as well as other obstacles. The snow gets so deep here and there comes a point when benching needs to be done. A lot of towns have front mount patrol wings and eventually they have to send out a truck with a benching wing or grader with a wing out to handle the snow banks. I guess you could always use a loader to push them back, or a snow blower to clean the side of the roads, but that's pretty time consuming.
> 
> I've noticed rear-mount wings are targeted out there, but front mount wings are targeted here, even if its products by the same company. We have underbody scrapers around, but they are aren't common. Most towns don't even have them. NHDOT started testing them out in the mid-90's but most sheds don't have even one yet although there are a few. NHDOT still has rear mount wings on their crew cab trucks. They used to have a lot which were found on all of their S1754 patrol trucks. Those go on the contractor trucks now if they don't have their own plows. NHDOT will never go back to those wings as the majority, they are using only fully-fledged benching wings now. Much more versatile. Here's the old set-up.


Where I use to work (city) the rear worked great with all the turning we used to do and you could also turn around in a cul de sac without backing up. We averaged 10-15 mphin the residentila areas and 20-25 on straight through roads. When we had to push back the trucks could do it and when it got to be too much they had a homemade attachment that I wish I had pictures of that was mounted on a loader and would pull the snow into the road and then another loader with a blower would blow it into the yards.

Where I currently live in the country we worry more about the drifting but it is only in certain problem areas that the 2 blades or loaders can push back. 
I have run both front and rear wings and I think that they both have their place in snow removal operations.


----------



## ESW

lfc387;2025605 said:


> Nope, International got it with Viking.


You guys are talking about 2 different entities.

NYSTA = thruway athouraty

NYSDOT = department of transportation 
I see the thruway has some new Western Stars. I haven't heard what the DOT is getting for trucks. The DOT is getting tow plows this year.


----------



## Uncle Herb

ESW;2026093 said:


> You guys are talking about 2 different entities.
> 
> NYSTA = thruway athouraty
> 
> NYSDOT = department of transportation
> I see the thruway has some new Western Stars. I haven't heard what the DOT is getting for trucks. The DOT is getting tow plows this year.


Based on this link it looks NYDOT International/Viking won the big for the next three years at least. It also mentions the bid for NYSTA is pending so the one year of Western Star trucks could be just that, one year.

http://www.ogs.ny.gov/purchase/spg/awards/4059022910CAN.HTM


----------



## mercer_me

The people in charge of deciding what trucks to buy should be fired if they buy Internationals with Navi Star engines. They are all garbage. The International truck is a decent truck but, the engines are all junk and have a ton of issues. I say buy a nice truck like Western Star or Kenworth with a Cummins engine. It might cost a little more upfront but you won't have nearly as many issues, they will last longer, and the resale will be a little better.


----------



## DareDog

Town of Smithfield NY


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## mercer_me

I don't think I've ever seen a FWD wheeler before. I bet that beast will move some snow.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Chenango, NY


----------



## CityGuy

Heading to a city, county, state plow and equipment show today. Hope to get lots of photos.


----------



## Plow Boss

Henderson Breast Cancer Awareness Truck


----------



## VALKMFG

Winter Land Man;2010997 said:


> I don't remember if I posted this or not... but a Dodge 5500 with a Valk set-up.
> 
> Got plow?


This is not a Valk plow. All of our moldboards are pulled down by hand with comealongs. Accordingly, you will never see the flat spots as shown on this moldboard. All of our moldboards should be completely smooth and continuous in curvature.


----------



## VALKMFG

I can't seem to find an edit button on here, so I wanted to clarify the above post. 99% of our moldboards are not crimped. Ocassionally, we do manufacture crimped moldboards per customer requests, but I do not believe the above plow was manufactured by us.


----------



## Winter Land Man

VALKMFG;2035631 said:


> I can't seem to find an edit button on here, so I wanted to clarify the above post. 99% of our moldboards are not crimped. Ocassionally, we do manufacture crimped moldboards per customer requests, but I do not believe the above plow was manufactured by us.


Yeah, someone corrected me. Houstatonic. I saw the Valks, too. They look good, though the wing is pretty big. Do you have a page with some more info?


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Boss;2035519 said:


> Henderson Breast Cancer Awareness Truck


Talk about a hot rod!


----------



## SnowGuy73

Plow Boss;2035519 said:


> Henderson Breast Cancer Awareness Truck


I like it! Thumbs Up


----------



## VALKMFG

Winter Land Man;2010997 said:


> I don't remember if I posted this or not... but a Dodge 5500 with a Valk set-up.
> 
> Got plow?


Just spoke with our outside salesman, and he believes that there is a good possibility that this is a Valk SP-XW plow, but isn't 100% certain.


----------



## mercer_me

Got the TopKick back from getting new rocker panels and cab corners. The three orange Internationals are getting rocker panels, cab corners, and doors done right now.



This Ford L9000 was a tractor used to haul a low bed but, it got turned into a plow truck this Summer.



With the new contract my boss was required to set up the other two trucks with liquid spray systems,


----------



## Winter Land Man

mercer_me;2035977 said:


> This Ford L9000 was a tractor used to haul a low bed but, it got turned into a plow truck this Summer.


Rough stuff but what year is the truck itself? They are getting less common now.


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;2035981 said:


> Rough stuff but what year is the truck itself? They are getting less common now.


I'm not sure the exact year of the truck I think it's mid 80's. The plow gear and dump body were on a few different trucks before this one. The truck its self is in good shape.


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;2035519 said:


> Henderson Breast Cancer Awareness Truck


Sweet looking truck and plow set up.


----------



## Fhawk52

Mercer , what are you running for a truck this winter ?


----------



## mercer_me

Fhawk52;2036229 said:


> Mercer , what are you running for a truck this winter ?


Same truck as the past two Winters, 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler. I'll po another picture of it soon.


----------



## Ford-101

northeast kenworth,,,, Cattaraugus countys new truck and town of mendon


----------



## Ford-101

my 2007 Volvo dd13 with viking plow equipment 15ft dump after painting the frame rear wheels and dump box


----------



## Ford-101

this was before I painted the truck


----------



## mercer_me

Those Kenworths are sharp looking trucks.


----------



## Kwagman

Greenwich, CT DPW


----------



## oarwhat

Ford-101;2036753 said:


> my 2007 Volvo dd13 with viking plow equipment 15ft dump after painting the frame rear wheels and dump box


In the early 80's we bought an old Oshkosh from the town of Charlotte. I doubt if anyone there remembers it. I think it was a 1956. It had a Cummings and a strange plow set up. The front wing post was hydraulic up and down with no cables. We've owned over 20 wing trucks since 1978 and never saw another setup like it.


----------



## mercer_me

oarwhat;2039124 said:


> In the early 80's we bought an old Oshkosh from the town of Charlotte. I doubt if anyone there remembers it. I think it was a 1956. It had a Cummings and a strange plow set up. The front wing post was hydraulic up and down with no cables. We've owned over 20 wing trucks since 1978 and never saw another setup like it.


It kinda sounds like a a modern day Tenco setup.


----------



## oarwhat

Doesn't a Tenco use a short cable in a short wing post? This thing still had a full length front post with very long hydraulic cylinder. The wing was connected to the cylinder on a slider (not the right word). It allowed the wing to move up and down a few inches freely. It was super slow with no cables to increase the speed. 

Edit I see Tenco does make something like it.


----------



## oarwhat

It just came to me it was a Ross system I believe.


----------



## oarwhat

Well I found a picture of the set up. Mine was exactly like this one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

4 wheel drive and 4 wheel steer


----------



## jcreek

*AWD 4 Wheel Steer Int.*

Sweet truck!
Looks like there is an alternative to Oskosh's


----------



## SnowGuy73

LapeerLandscape;2039185 said:


> 4 wheel drive and 4 wheel steer


Sweet!........


----------



## Ford-101

oarwhat;2039124 said:


> In the early 80's we bought an old Oshkosh from the town of Charlotte. I doubt if anyone there remembers it. I think it was a 1956. It had a Cummings and a strange plow set up. The front wing post was hydraulic up and down with no cables. We've owned over 20 wing trucks since 1978 and never saw another setup like it.


Really do you remember what number it was? maybe #2 big oshkosh .. any pictures..?? all our trucks are hydraulic no cables .. some of the retired guys still come by to visit I'll have to ask them. The volvo I drive we bought used from town of mendon. Its cable front but Im in the process of changing it to hydraulic. I ran it last year with the cable and I didn't like it ..


----------



## jcreek

Saw this old NYS truck at Liberty International in NH last night - it was there for service


----------



## Plow Boss

Jersey Mack


----------



## Plow Boss

A couple more Jersey Mack's


----------



## Vermontster

oarwhat;2039182 said:


> Well I found a picture of the set up. Mine was exactly like this one.


I took that picture the day I bought it. Supposed to be in upstate NY now.


----------



## FredG

Plow Chaser;175016 said:


> Here are some DPW/County/Town/State trucks for you.
> 
> http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/ryan_pedone.htm


Nice pics, Awesome trucks. Do you have any pics of some old airport snow blowers.


----------



## Plow Chaser

FredG;2046692 said:


> Nice pics, Awesome trucks. Do you have any pics of some old airport snow blowers.


Thanks. Never really shot much at airports. Too much security, otherwise I'd be all over it.


----------



## CityGuy

LapeerLandscape;2039185 said:


> 4 wheel drive and 4 wheel steer


Nice looking rig.


----------



## Dennis 57

*1998 ford f800*

My newy rebuilt ford


----------



## Plow Boss

More Mack's


----------



## jcreek

*Nice ol Ford!*


----------



## lbburnsy

*Oshkosh*

Hey guys, new poster. Been following this thread for a while. Here's an Oshkosh, not sure what year, I spotted in Haddam, CT


----------



## CityGuy

Dennis 57;2049453 said:


> My newy rebuilt ford


What do you use for weight on the drives?


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;2050279 said:


> More Mack's


I really like the look of the Necks. Wish we would get some but boss doesn't like having upfitter having to drill 80 some holes in the frame.


----------



## CityGuy

Some of the fleet.

Our Western Star should arrive from the upfitter any day now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2052357 said:


> Some of the fleet.
> 
> Our Western Star should arrive from the upfitter any day now.


??..............


----------



## CityGuy




----------



## CityGuy




----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2052366 said:


>


Nice!

How do you like those work stars?


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052368 said:


> Nice!
> 
> How do you like those work stars?


The newer ones are better. They have the bigger motors. The older ones are dogs.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052368 said:


> Nice!
> 
> How do you like those work stars?


What are you guys running?


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2052375 said:


> What are you guys running?


Sterling and international.


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2052380 said:


> Sterling and international.


We have a few Stwrlings left as well They should be phased out in over the next few years. We purchase 4 new big trucks a year but with the new building going up not sure if we will get that many in 2017 or not.
We have 1 more Western chassis on order for delivery after the first of the year then off to the upfitter.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2052561 said:


> We have a few Stwrlings left as well They should be phased out in over the next few years. We purchase 4 new big trucks a year but with the new building going up not sure if we will get that many in 2017 or not.
> We have 1 more Western chassis on order for delivery after the first of the year then off to the upfitter.


Nice.

I'm not sure how often or how are updated a year.


----------



## Dennis 57

I have a dump body getting sand blasted, will install next week


----------



## CityGuy

I want this on my plow.


----------



## mercer_me

CityGuy;2054799 said:


> I want this on my plow.


I bet that gets worn completely off after about two storms.


----------



## WestTac1

Greenburgh (NY) Highway Department
Truck F18
2014 Ford F-550 4x4/Henderson Mini-Muni Dump/Spreader Combo Body


----------



## alcoc420

An older Town of Smithtown, NY Freightliner FL-80. An IH S-4700 plow truck w a catch basin cleaner owned by the Village of Head of the Harbor, NY. The bone yard of the Smithtown Highway Dept, Even thought the pickups have plates, I think they are on their way out. Pics taken today.


----------



## Greyn644

*Everything is ready now...*

Our big Western Star ready to go. Got another one just like it coming in the spring!


----------



## Greyn644

One of the mornings last year when we were pushing around 2.5 ft first thing in the morning. Good old Lake Ontario knows how to keep us busy..


----------



## WestTac1

White Plains (NY) Department Of Public Works
Truck 329
2016 Freightliner 108SD
Henderson Plow
Not sure who built the dump body


----------



## mercer_me

Had to put sand out Monday morning. Can't wait to get more pictures.



A picture of my truck a guy on Facebook made me.


----------



## Dennis 57

NICE ; I am all ready can't wait. Hey mercer he forgot the slide in sander, any way it looks great.


----------



## mercer_me

Dennis 57;2063134 said:


> NICE ; I am all ready can't wait. Hey mercer he forgot the slide in sander, any way it looks great.


I noticed that to. Besides that it came out pretty much perfect.


----------



## jcreek

Great video from Jim How Digs Dirt with a 6x6 Western Star opening up a road


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online sun bathing in NY this December....


----------



## Winter Land Man

WestTac1;2055862 said:


> Greenburgh (NY) Highway Department
> Truck F18
> 2014 Ford F-550 4x4/Henderson Mini-Muni Dump/Spreader Combo Body


Those bodies must be a lot better than the Air-Flo bodies. On the Air-Flo, you have to put wooden boards in at an angle to keep the material going to the conveyor, otherwise it just sits on the sides because the bed is completely flat.


----------



## Plow Boss

Found online
Cass Cty Road Commission


----------



## Ryanmlt1

Love this thread! I used to be an outside sales rep for an electrical supply company and had the Mass Pike and then MASSDOT as a customer. I would frequent the Weston and D st garage every 2 weeks. I wish I took pictures back then. I would often just shoot the **** with the mechanics and crews about the trucks. 

FYI there's no gate or security at the Weston garage or offices. It public. If you wanted im sure you could park in the parking lot and get some good shots. The State Police may ask what you are doing but if you were polite Im sure they wouldn't mind. Great group of guys over there.


----------



## Bighammer

Here's one:


----------



## xtreem3d

Hope that is the driver...that is scary


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Bighammer;2075446 said:


> Here's one:


Was that in TC.


----------



## CityGuy

One from the fleet


----------



## Fhawk52

Last year got too close to the edge


----------



## SnowMatt13

The side with the wing is better for that type of work....


----------



## Bighammer

LapeerLandscape;2076384 said:


> Was that in TC.


Nope, near Boulder, CO.

Had some pictures of a couple of Grand Traverse County plow trucks that have flipped, but can't find them at the moment.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fhawk52;2076463 said:


> Last year got too close to the edge


That could be top heavy and that right outer dual looks to be off the ground.


----------



## SnoFarmer

From the other day


----------



## WestTac1

Yorktown (NY Highway Department Truck 20 by Seth Granville, on Flickr


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Ryanmlt1

matteo30;1521196 said:


> Some more pics of the SD114 as well as some off the SD 108 which have the viking setups all the way around.


I found some interesting details on the new MASSDOT 114SD's. They were not cheap!

*2015 Freightliner 10 Wheel Snow Fighter Dual Wing Plow*
Make 
Freightliner
Model
114SD
Cost
$311,812.00 
GVWR
68,000
Drive Train
Detroit Diesel-DD13
Transmission
Allison 4500 RDS
Fuel Tank Size
70 GALLON 
Comment
Dual Wing
Color
Yellow


----------



## alcoc420

No snow yet, but here is a classic in classic color: an IH S-2500 4x4 belonging to the Village of Northport (NY) DPW. Photo taken 12/19/15.


----------



## Bighammer

Fhawk52;2076463 said:


> Last year got too close to the edge


I worked with a guy about 30 years ago who got a truck in a similar spot. I was driving a tractor behind him and before I could get to him and tell him not to, he engaged the PTO to raise the box hoping to "take some weight off" so it wouldn't sink further. (not sure he was even leaned as far as this photo)

If his passenger door had been locked, we both would've been screwed, but I would've had the wilder ride. I pretty much dove for the PTO valve at what felt like wheels leaving the ground.


----------



## pushinpaul

That MassDOT truck looks to be CNG. That would explain some of that cost. They have a 20-40 K price premium over diesels


----------



## Uncle Herb

New rig for Town of Spafford, NY. Replacing an Oshkosh.


----------



## mercer_me

Been doing my snow dance and it's not working, still no snow in my area. They are saying possibly "plowable snow" on Tuesday!


----------



## FredG

mercer_me;2080613 said:


> Been doing my snow dance and it's not working, still no snow in my area. They are saying possibly "plowable snow" on Tuesday!


LoL, Snow dance, You got to have a bandanna and a feather, You have to sing to. Tuesday is right on time. You got another holiday with your Family, You know it might be a long time when you see weather like this on Christmas.

It is getting very boring, Everybody stuck with nothing to do, Grumpiness is kicking in pockets are shorter, Wanted to go to Casino this morning wife talked me out of it. Monies going out bills, x-mas presents, entertaining family and friends, Booze

I think were going to make it up, Lots of precipitation just has to kool down.

Merry Christmas. Plus you got one more food and drink coma, Enjoy! Later.


----------



## CityGuy

Tight fit in one of our shops.


----------



## CityGuy

Throwing some salt yesterday.


----------



## CityGuy

Few more of throwing some salt last week.


Ok they are not uploading. Hmm.


----------



## xgiovannix12

last night Driver was stuck in the truck due to down power lines


----------



## CityGuy

Try this.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

CityGuy;2086666 said:


> Try this.


Don't look like you need the plow.


----------



## farmerkev

Had a very cool opportunity this summer to take a two week training program with the state DOT here. Took a handful of photos on my phone but cant figure out how to get them on here,


----------



## FredG

xgiovannix12;2086662 said:


> last night Driver was stuck in the truck due to down power lines


What happened did he fall a sleep? Looks like he drove in there. The road appears to not be that slick with salt visible. Do they have a wrecker there looks like there's a guy standing under the truck near passenger side wheel well. He has bigger ones than me.


----------



## xgiovannix12

FredG;2086920 said:


> What happened did he fall a sleep? Looks like he drove in there. The road appears to not be that slick with salt visible. Do they have a wrecker there looks like there's a guy standing under the truck near passenger side wheel well. He has bigger ones than me.


not sure what happened they say black ice I was not on the scene


----------



## CityGuy

LapeerLandscape;2086670 said:


> Don't look like you need the plow.


In that shop they have no place to leave them inside so they just leave them on all the time. I was just filling the run that day.


----------



## CityGuy

farmerkev;2086893 said:


> Had a very cool opportunity this summer to take a two week training program with the state DOT here. Took a handful of photos on my phone but cant figure out how to get them on here,


Tinypic or photo bucket.


----------



## vplow

xgiovannix12;2086662 said:


> last night Driver was stuck in the truck due to down power lines


Looks like it went in there in a spin with the back end leading the way I think?, based on the tire tracks in the snow.

Looks to be an older Paystar 4x4- don't recognize the truck or the decal on it though. Are you in the Summit in Schoharie Co? Surprised to see that much snow on the ground in that area if so.


----------



## xgiovannix12

vplow;2088394 said:


> Looks like it went in there in a spin with the back end leading the way I think?, based on the tire tracks in the snow.
> 
> Looks to be an older Paystar 4x4- don't recognize the truck or the decal on it though. Are you in the Summit in Schoharie Co? Surprised to see that much snow on the ground in that area if so.


yes sir and it was a county truck. We are lacking a lot of snow this year honestly


----------



## vplow

Thanks- I didn't realize Schoharie CO. had any 4wds, everything I see of theirs is International tandems and s/a's so I figured it must be a town truck, but that does look like their decal. It also isn't as much snow as it looked like at first glance either- I was looking at the ruts thinking it was through 8" or better of snow, but now I see it's just mud with a dusting on top. Just not used to seeing ruts like that in the mud at this time of year!


----------



## xgiovannix12

vplow;2088787 said:


> Thanks- I didn't realize Schoharie CO. had any 4wds, everything I see of theirs is International tandems and s/a's so I figured it must be a town truck, but that does look like their decal. It also isn't as much snow as it looked like at first glance either- I was looking at the ruts thinking it was through 8" or better of snow, but now I see it's just mud with a dusting on top. Just not used to seeing ruts like that in the mud at this time of year!


indeed they have a few 4wds in their fleet


----------



## farmerkev

Finally got around to getting a few of the photos uploaded. Was cool to see a few different setups used by other local municipalities. I was really interested in the plows the DOT has with the adjustable moldboards. But the poly hasn't seemed to hold up to well on most of them.


----------



## CityGuy

Anyone ever seen a hook up like this before?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/hvo/5383101571.html


----------



## LIsnow15

Hey guys, new member here. Wanted to share these. New tow behind plows that are being used by DOT here in NY


----------



## B80MACK

Hi CityGuy years ago I saw a loader with that type of hookup. It was an old Michigan loader, the bucket had two boxes welded in that looked like class 3 receivers. The plow was not power angle it had a T pin to lock in what ever angle you moved it to by hand. The loader sat in a church by me all winter for several years. Looks like a good heavy duty plow. 
Good luck with your snow we have only had less than an inch so far this year. Last year we had 110 inches in January and February.


----------



## alcoc420

Town of Wirt, NY plow on January 1, 2016 going down a steep hill in West Clarksville. Unfortunately, I did not notice the manufacturer, but it was not Mack, IH, Autocar. Might have been a Freightliner, Western Star, or KW. Looked like 20 or 22-inch tires, and a body of about 14 yards.


----------



## Willman940

farmerkev;2090736 said:


> Finally got around to getting a few of the photos uploaded. Was cool to see a few different setups used by other local municipalities. I was really interested in the plows the DOT has with the adjustable moldboards. But the poly hasn't seemed to hold up to well on most of them.


Where was this?

Camp Ripley?


----------



## Uncle Herb

LIsnow15;2091100 said:


> Hey guys, new member here. Wanted to share these. New tow behind plows that are being used by DOT here in NY


Cool! You guys haven't had much use for them yet this year.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Here's a video I shot of a tow plow warming up this past fall at the NYSDOT Region 3 HQ.


----------



## farmerkev

Willman940;2092351 said:


> Where was this?
> 
> Camp Ripley?


Yes it was.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Caltrans 4x4 Workstar.


----------



## Plow Chaser

More Caltrans equipment in Tahoe City.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Rolba blower snowed in.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Caltrans Kodiak blower.


----------



## Ryanmlt1

Plow Chaser;2093780 said:


> Caltrans 4x4 Workstar.


So I dont know much about 4x4 Municipal trucks but why are the cabs lifted so high? Is it to clear the transfer case or front drive?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ryanmlt1;2094377 said:


> So I dont know much about 4x4 Municipal trucks but why are the cabs lifted so high? Is it to clear the transfer case or front drive?


I believe it's to clear both. The frame is actually a "Z" it's high in the front, and then drops down after the cab to allow for a low center of gravity for the spreader.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Placer County LaRue blower.


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Chaser;2093855 said:


> Rolba blower snowed in.


How old do you figure that is?


----------



## CityGuy

LIsnow15;2091100 said:


> Hey guys, new member here. Wanted to share these. New tow behind plows that are being used by DOT here in NY


Is that a new truck as well or coverted from fleet?


----------



## Plow Chaser

CityGuy;2094400 said:


> How old do you figure that is?


I'd have to guess late 80s maybe.


----------



## CityGuy

farmerkev;2090736 said:


> Finally got around to getting a few of the photos uploaded. Was cool to see a few different setups used by other local municipalities. I was really interested in the plows the DOT has with the adjustable moldboards. But the poly hasn't seemed to hold up to well on most of them.


What are your thoughts on those fold over plows?


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Chaser;2094407 said:


> I'd have to guess late 80s maybe.


The one you just posted looks quite a bit newer.


----------



## Plow Chaser

CityGuy;2094400 said:


> How old do you figure that is?


http://www.philipcsmith.co.uk/local/vehicle.php?vehicleID=1123

Looks to be the same one from 1984.


----------



## Len90

CityGuy;2094403 said:


> Is that a new truck as well or coverted from fleet?


Judging by the plates on it I think that is a 2015 Granite so probably new trucks that were set up for the tow plows. Looks like the plan is to run a left wing and use the tow plow instead of a right wing for a full two travel lanes cleared with one truck. NYSDOT rolled out 62 tow plows for this year.

Ryan, great picture of the CalTrans stuff! Looks like they are getting a decent winter up in the Sierras. Finally saw a snowflake this winter today in NJ.


----------



## Autocar19003

*Ny dot*

http://www.wgrz.com/story/news/traffic/2016/01/12/drivers-introduced-state-tow-plow-fleet/78712532/


----------



## WestTac1

Ardsley Highway Department Truck 5, a 2015 Freightliner 108SD 6x6 with a Henderson Muni Body Spreader, gets a bath after spending the early morning hours sanding the roads of the Village.


----------



## Plow Boss

*New International*

Somerset County Nj


----------



## CityGuy

WestTac1;2095751 said:


> Ardsley Highway Department Truck 5, a 2015 Freightliner 108SD 6x6 with a Henderson Muni Body Spreader, gets a bath after spending the early morning hours sanding the roads of the Village.


Beautiful truck. We just got our first star. Not on the road yet


----------



## farmerkev

CityGuy;2094408 said:


> What are your thoughts on those fold over plows?


I wasn't able to use one since it was September when I was there. But I really like the concept. You can turn it into a one way plow in either direction. For deep snow you can set the whole moldboard at full height and for small amounts of snow and high speed plowing it can be set at almost a full curl so you can pretty much eliminate blowing snow onto the windshield. But like I mentioned if they are stored outside the sun really takes a toll on the poly material. Id love to try one someday.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Some action from Syracuse, NY


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Uncle Herb;2099873 said:


> Some action from Syracuse, NY


I like the second truck


----------



## Uncle Herb

cutshortlandscaping;2100070 said:


> I like the second truck


One of two identical units. They are in great shape considering their age. They are kept inside and not used for anything other than plowing.


----------



## WestTac1

Town Of Greenburgh, NY Highway Department
Truck 29
2010 Mack Granite/Henderson


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

WestTac1;2101030 said:


> Town Of Greenburgh, NY Highway Department
> Truck 29
> 2010 Mack Granite/Henderson


My friend works for greenburgh


----------



## Plow Boss

Found Online


----------



## Plow Boss

North Bergen - Found online
http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/...reparing_for_the_storm.html#incart_river_home


----------



## WestTac1

Ardsley (NY) Highway Department Truck 3
2015 Freightliner SD108 6x6 with a Henderson Mark E Single Axle Dump Body with a Hi-Way Sander and Henderson Snow Foe Plow 
Plowing Ashford Ave Westbound during a winter storm 1-23-16


----------



## alcoc420

A couple of action shots from today's blizzard. I did not have a camera for an IH S-2500 with the snow really flying and a Ford or Sterling Louisville (the newer rounded cab/hood). A couple of Town of Smithtown (NY) Macks plowing NY25A in Kings Park on Saturday, Jan 23 2016 around 3PM.


----------



## CityGuy

alcoc420;2101711 said:


> A couple of action shots from today's blizzard. I did not have a camera for an IH S-2500 with the snow really flying and a Ford or Sterling Louisville (the newer rounded cab/hood). A couple of Town of Smithtown (NY) Macks plowing NY25A in Kings Park on Saturday, Jan 23 2016 around 3PM.


I love seeing the way diffrent ends of the country set up their plow trucks. No wings or underbodys. Using tri-axle's.


----------



## WestTac1

Ardsley, NY Highway Department
Truck 1
2008 International Navistar with a Viking Body and Plow, and a Hi-Way Spreader


----------



## alcoc420

CityGuy;2101742 said:


> I love seeing the way diffrent ends of the country set up their plow trucks. No wings or underbodys. Using tri-axle's.


This is a dense suburban area, about 480 centerline miles of highway, about 90 trucks including 20 tri-axle. Average of less than 40 inches of snow per year. We get the biggest "10-wheelers" we can so we can put big packer and dump bodies on them. We last used wings in the 90s. Never used under body blades.


----------



## lowercherty

*North Bergen Truck*

I'll be honest, that North Bergen Oshkosh looks like a beast. Probably earning its keep the last weekend and today, but in comparison, the plow on it looks like it belongs on front of a pickup.

You out east have the sympathy of this Minnesotan who has also lived in the Copper Country of Michigan's UP. 24+ inches of snow is a lot of snow in anyone's book and a lot of places out there just don't have the equipment to deal with it. Add a bunch of people who don't have the smarts to stay home and wait it out to muck things up and you've got a major problem. There's a reason many of our highways have gates at the entrances.

The only thing you have going is that it's thawing every day out there and the ground isn't frozen. Once opened up it's easy to get the pavement back to black. Don't get overwhelmed, just keep chipping away at it.

Just one question. I've seen a lot of video of stuck ambulances over the weekend. Isn't it common out there to have a plow lead the ambulance or fire trucks in a major storm like we do here?


----------



## Plow Boss

544 with V plow


----------



## alcoc420

A few Facebook photos of snow plows on Long Island, NY after Saturday's blizzard. A Smithtown 1999 IH S-2500 with a Stetco catch-basin cleaner. An Islip IH S-2500. A Huntington Ford F-700 and Mack Granite.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

lowercherty;2102936 said:


> Just one question. I've seen a lot of video of stuck ambulances over the weekend. Isn't it common out there to have a plow lead the ambulance or fire trucks in a major storm like we do here?


That varies town to town. Some Fire and First Aid will have a pickup with a plow, others will have the public works trucks leave whatever route they're on to escort bring in the fire or first aid trucks. And based on the pictures you've seen, some towns must just figure they can get through.


----------



## alcoc420

I found a cool video about snow plowing. Some folks might be amused with the New York City area accents. Very clear images.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

alcoc420;2103275 said:


> I found a cool video about snow plowing. Some folks might be amused with the New York City area accents. Very clear images.


I've seen that video before it's pretty good but my question is that what is New Yorkers sound like??


----------



## fireball

New Yorkers sound like bird farts. Their favorite whine this time of year is "I wish I was in Miami"


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;2103084 said:


> 544 with V plow


Drooling at the snow/

We keep getting these 1-2 inch things.


----------



## Cornerstone PM

CityGuy;2103606 said:


> Drooling at the snow/
> 
> We keep getting these 1-2 inch things.


I wish we were getting that


----------



## Plow Boss

Found this roadside today.


----------



## fireball

those orange cones are a nice added touch


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Plow Boss;2104843 said:


> Found this roadside today.


**** that sucks


----------



## farmerkev

Two quick pics of two of the City of Saint Paul's newer trucks. One is a new Mack Granite and one is a International Workstar that's a few years old.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

WestTac1;2095751 said:


> Ardsley Highway Department Truck 5, a 2015 Freightliner 108SD 6x6 with a Henderson Muni Body Spreader, gets a bath after spending the early morning hours sanding the roads of the Village.


These gotta be the ugliest trucks produced.......


----------



## xgiovannix12

Plow Boss;2104843 said:


> Found this roadside today.


that sucks wonder how long its been there


----------



## ultimate plow

McHenry County IL highway division


----------



## Maxrad 45

Question , are all NYS DOT brand new large plow trucks auto or manual shift ?


----------



## mercer_me

Haven't been posting much lately since we haven't got much snow this year but, here are a few pics that I took.


----------



## mercer_me

My pickup and the boss's pickup.



The canvas picture of Old Blue thatmy girlfriend had mad for me for Christmas.



My good friend in front of 11-529 when he worked for MaineDOT and me in front of 11-529 when I worked for MaineDOT.



Moving the dozer last week.


----------



## lowercherty

*Winter Comes to Michigan*

A lot of Michigan gets a lot of snow. A film from 1930 made by the Michigan Highway Department about snow plowing was recently discovered and restored. The following link includes a link to the film, about 11 minutes, in black and white sound.

http://uppermichiganssource.com/news/local/mdot-recovers-winter-comes-to-michigan-film

Bruce K
Mt. Iron, MN


----------



## CityGuy

Video shot tuesday. I'm in the truck in front.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201222303356583


----------



## CityGuy

Plow Boss;2104843 said:


> Found this roadside today.


Bet someone had to check their pants.


----------



## CityGuy

My ride for today.


----------



## Bighammer

lowercherty;2109090 said:


> A lot of Michigan gets a lot of snow. A film from 1930 made by the Michigan Highway Department about snow plowing was recently discovered and restored. The following link includes a link to the film, about 11 minutes, in black and white sound.
> 
> http://uppermichiganssource.com/news/local/mdot-recovers-winter-comes-to-michigan-film
> 
> Bruce K
> Mt. Iron, MN


It's a little long in parts, but still way cool to see. Full video here:


----------



## alcoc420

Bighammer;2111391 said:


> It's a little long in parts, but still way cool to see. Full video here:


Thanks for posting the link. Looked like some late '30s vehicles in the movie; really cool video.

Two photos from today's snow from one of my coworkers. About 8 inches of heavy wet snow. Town of Smithtown, NY on NY25 (Middle Country Road) in Nesconset.


----------



## WestTac1

Greenburgh Highway Department Truck 42
Roadway Brine Sprayer Ice Pretreatment Truck
1997 Mack RD/ Henderson Tank and sprayer


----------



## CityGuy

Some of the fleet ready for the next round.


----------



## CityGuy

And the back end of the fleet at this shop.


----------



## CityGuy

Side view of one of our trucks


----------



## wlhilliard

My first attempt at catching PENNDOT since moving here from New York. Located in Smethport, PA.


----------



## jbuetheg81

*Loader*

This loader is from a city I used to work for


----------



## rlu_tech

CityGuy;2113305 said:


> Side view of one of our trucks


How do you like the Sterlings with the Mercedes?


----------



## DareDog

Town of Long Lake NY


----------



## lowercherty

lowercherty;2109090 said:


> A lot of Michigan gets a lot of snow. A film from 1930 made by the Michigan Highway Department about snow plowing was recently discovered and restored. The following link includes a link to the film, about 11 minutes, in black and white sound.
> 
> http://uppermichiganssource.com/news/local/mdot-recovers-winter-comes-to-michigan-film
> 
> Bruce K
> Mt. Iron, MN


The plowing in the vintage video starts around 7:00.

The news story also includes some modern shots of Marquette County plows around Marquette MI.

Bruce K
Mt. Iron, MN


----------



## Joneill

DareDog;2114822 said:


> Town of Long Lake NY


Love Long Lake, I snowmobile with Jim Knolles and Jim Gogatz there,


----------



## Kwagman

Rye, New York







Rye Brook, NY





New Rochelle, NY


----------



## Kwagman

Town of Mamaroneck, New York













Larchmont, NY


----------



## Kwagman

Two Quick vidoes:


----------



## BillyRgn

I know this isn't a for sale section but Loring Maine is selling this beauty -
1987 Oshkosh w/ 10 ft Frink roll over
http://loring.org/items-for-sale.html


----------



## CityGuy

The new star is on the road finally.


----------



## CityGuy

Another of the Star


----------



## CityGuy

Front shot


----------



## CityGuy

The rear.


----------



## CityGuy

Plow and sander controls.


----------



## CityGuy

A bit of the dash.


----------



## AndyTblc

I want to drive that truck so bad!!!


----------



## CityGuy

AndyTblc;2116652 said:


> I want to drive that truck so bad!!!


The Star? I haven't yet.


----------



## AndyTblc

CityGuy;2116762 said:


> The Star? I haven't yet.


Yes, our county runs Western Star's and those things are tanks.


----------



## FredG

CityGuy;2116762 said:


> The Star? I haven't yet.


Western star are bad @$$, Use to be White motor truck, They were bad @$$ back then. Was a couple others did not last long. White GMC, Volvo White. Junk compared to a Western Star.


----------



## WestTac1

Village Of Ardsley NY Highway Department's John Deere 624J Payloader awaits the next truck to load with salt this morning


----------



## Autocar19003

*Erie County NY DPW*

Some good shots and a short video:

https://twitter.com/ErieCountyDPW


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG;2116914 said:


> Western star are bad @$$, Use to be White motor truck, They were bad @$$ back then. Was a couple others did not last long. White GMC, Volvo White. Junk compared to a Western Star.


Dont be saying nothing bad about my Volvo now...Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

LapeerLandscape;2119042 said:


> Dont be saying nothing bad about my Volvo now...Thumbs Up


Don't see a lot of those in my area. How are they?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

CityGuy;2119364 said:


> Don't see a lot of those in my area. How are they?


Its been a good truck, we use it summer and winter. Its an old county truck and is built really heavy.


----------



## Bones357

Some new City of Erie (PA.) trucks:


----------



## Bones357

Union Township (PA.):


----------



## Bones357

Kwagman;2115035 said:


> Town of Mamaroneck, New York


That's a good looking truck. I like the color and graphics.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm not a big Volvo fan but, that's a pretty good looking truck.


----------



## WestTac1

NYS*DOT Truck 125070
2011 Mack Granite/Henderson Muni Body
Assigned to the East Hampton Patrol


----------



## Uncle Herb

Hi everyone, I'm in the early stages of working on a book dedicated to snow plowing in NYS from 1940-1980's. I'm working with author Matt Folsom to source photos of the equipment used during this time. Plows, graders, blowers, loaders, whatever was used. We hope to place an emphasis on local builders of trucks like Walters and Brockway along with manufactures like Frink. We are also interested in promotional literature of the time. For full details check out this link to my website

http://dailydieseldose.com/the-plow-book/

I've seen some good vintage stuff posted here over the years and I hope to see more!

-Eric


----------



## Dennis 57

I need help from you guy's. Can any one give me the pro's or con's of a rubber cutting edge sandwiched between the plow and steel cutting edge . I was thinking about installing one on my wing and front plow, sick of hitting manhole covers . THANKS


----------



## jcreek

I use a steel, rubber, steel combination on my trucks that work for MASSDOT and recommend it highly. Less cutting edge breakage, smoother over expansion joints and manhole covers and cleans the pavement lIke a squeegee. Best of all the wear life is x4


----------



## Dennis 57

so you have two cutting edges w/ rubber cutting edge in between. Thanks you made up my mind. Do you run a wing, going to do the wing too. Thanks


----------



## jcreek

Dennis 57;2126591 said:


> so you have two cutting edges w/ rubber cutting edge in between. Thanks you made up my mind. Do you run a wing, going to do the wing too. Thanks


Yes, we run wings. We run those with double 5/8" edges for the most part


----------



## Dennis 57

Have you ever tried using a rubber cutting edge with the wing , like you do with your front plow. I just bought a 10' wing blade that has a rubber edge and a steel cutting edge out front of rubber, no 2nd cutting edge, the rubber just folds back, got it from a NY town.


----------



## jcreek

I believe we have in the past and it works fine. The wings go over bumps better than front plows so it isn't as critical - plus we are trying out big heavy shoes that bolt onto the back of the blade behind the cutting edge for wear purposes and to try and fit both on there isn't practical.


----------



## Uncle Herb

City of Syracuse, NY twin Paystars.


----------



## mercer_me

We run double steel edges on the wing and single carbide on the front plow.


----------



## alcoc420

Two Town of Smithtown trucks were in the St. Patrick's Day Parade in Kings Park. First is a 2015 Freightliner 4x4; small wheels for that big of a 4x4 truck. Then 2 photos of a Mack with a clean plow.


----------



## 96strokerbp

jcreek;2126617 said:


> I believe we have in the past and it works fine. The wings go over bumps better than front plows so it isn't as critical - plus we are trying out big heavy shoes that bolt onto the back of the blade behind the cutting edge for wear purposes and to try and fit both on there isn't practical.


 Hey jcreek did you ever end up selling the older l9000 single axle you had for sale setup as a combo?


----------



## CityGuy

Bones357;2119553 said:


> Some new City of Erie (PA.) trucks:


Looks like an old plow on the tandom.


----------



## CityGuy

mercer_me;2126883 said:


> We run double steel edges on the wing and single carbide on the front plow.


Same for us just rubber sandwich on our underbodys.


----------



## jcreek

96strokerbp;2127473 said:


> Hey jcreek did you ever end up selling the older l9000 single axle you had for sale setup as a combo?


I still have it actually. My '09 International is such a pain in the ass that we kept it for a spare for this winter but I would still like to sell it come April. If you are interested shoot me an email - [email protected]


----------



## Bones357

CityGuy;2127474 said:


> Looks like an old plow on the tandom.


Erie doesn't spec the trucks with plows, just the frames. They have a bunch of those Valk plows. They just grab one and mount it.


----------



## Len90

Bones357;2127526 said:


> Erie doesn't spec the trucks with plows, just the frames. They have a bunch of those Valk plows. They just grab one and mount it.


Regardless of the plows it is nice to see a fleet of new trucks for Erie.


----------



## CityGuy

Bones357;2127526 said:


> Erie doesn't spec the trucks with plows, just the frames. They have a bunch of those Valk plows. They just grab one and mount it.


Gotcha. Just looked a little small and used for that new of a looking truck.


----------



## CityGuy

Few internet finds.


----------



## CityGuy

Few more finds


----------



## CityGuy

Few more yet


----------



## CityGuy

And a few more yet


----------



## CityGuy

And more yet


----------



## CityGuy

And even more yet.


----------



## CityGuy

And the last couple.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Man those are some really nice trucks


----------



## Uncle Herb

Two of the Paystars from the Syracuse DPW fleet.


----------



## dieacst

City guy where did u find those plow pics ....good shots of new equip


----------



## Willman940

I think he was out a Towmaster. Do you know who's getting the red 550? I see Minnetonka and maybe Chaska in there too.


----------



## rlu_tech

Washington County Highway Department, West Bend shop.


----------



## CityGuy

dieacst;2128149 said:


> City guy where did u find those plow pics ....good shots of new equip


Local upfitter

Towmaster

http://towmastertruck.com/


----------



## CityGuy

Willman940;2128350 said:


> I think he was out a Towmaster. Do you know who's getting the red 550? I see Minnetonka and maybe Chaska in there too.


The red one with a wing is Apple Vally


----------



## CityGuy

Willman940;2128350 said:


> I think he was out a Towmaster. Do you know who's getting the red 550? I see Minnetonka and maybe Chaska in there too.


Without a wing is Loretto


----------



## mercer_me

I went by a Mass DOT facility near Boston today. Wish I had got a picture, it looked like quite a place.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2129005 said:


> The red one with a wing is Apple Vally


That thing is sweet!


----------



## CityGuy

SnowGuy73;2129342 said:


> That thing is sweet!


Personally know it?


----------



## farmerkev

One of my trucks showed up in one of your pictures


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2129347 said:


> Personally know it?


Nope, just looking at the picture.


----------



## CityGuy

farmerkev;2129587 said:


> One of my trucks showed up in one of your pictures


Which one?


----------



## farmerkev

CityGuy;2129626 said:


> Which one?


The blue Mack Granite


----------



## Uncle Herb

Unknown destination.


----------



## CityGuy

farmerkev;2129587 said:


> One of my trucks showed up in one of your pictures


So you work on the other side of the river?


----------



## farmerkev

CityGuy;2129762 said:


> So you work on the other side of the river?


Yes, on the proper side of the river that is! :laughing:


----------



## Plow Boss

Mack Truck 80


----------



## CityGuy

Crow Wing County. Pair of the same.


----------



## lowercherty

*Upfitting Video Minnesota DOT*

I stumbled across an interesting video on Youtube showing how the Minnesota DOT upfits their new trucks with plows, sanders, boxes, wings, lights, etc.






Bruce K


----------



## ratherbfishin

lowercherty;2134226 said:


> I stumbled across an interesting video on Youtube showing how the Minnesota DOT upfits their new trucks with plows, sanders, boxes, wings, lights, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce K


Cool video! Thanks.


----------



## SnowGuy73

lowercherty;2134226 said:


> I stumbled across an interesting video on Youtube showing how the Minnesota DOT upfits their new trucks with plows, sanders, boxes, wings, lights, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce K


Interesting..


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

lowercherty;2134226 said:


> I stumbled across an interesting video on Youtube showing how the Minnesota DOT upfits their new trucks with plows, sanders, boxes, wings, lights, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce K


Very cool I wonder how much these trucks cost once fully built


----------



## CityGuy

cutshortlandscaping;2134556 said:


> Very cool I wonder how much these trucks cost once fully built


We use a very similar set up done all by upfitters and total cost is around $250,000.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

CityGuy;2134780 said:


> We use a very similar set up done all by upfitters and total cost is around $250,000.


Thank you I thought it would be a lot more but that's not bad


----------



## CityGuy

cutshortlandscaping;2134884 said:


> Thank you I thought it would be a lot more but that's not bad


I would guess theirs may be a little cheaper being in house and they don't run underbodys on all of their trucks.


----------



## CityGuy

Bradford Township MN


----------



## CityGuy

Unknown...........


----------



## Bones357

lowercherty;2134226 said:


> I stumbled across an interesting video on Youtube showing how the Minnesota DOT upfits their new trucks with plows, sanders, boxes, wings, lights, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce K


Prison inmates fabricate the wings and cab shields…interesting.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Was a pretty cool video to watch.


----------



## Plow Boss

Spring Cleaning


----------



## Ryanmlt1

Anyone interested in buying this sick rig? First Gear 1/32 SD114 MASS DOT plow truck with wing plow. I had this thing custom made. Check it out!


----------



## ratherbfishin

Is it mostly metal or plastic? Price?


----------



## Ryanmlt1

ratherbfishin;2140784 said:


> Is it mostly metal or plastic? Price?


Its mostly Metal Cab and Dump box are metal. I would take $500.

Here is the ebay listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/201575544264?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Plow Chaser

Nice model and all, but man I wouldn't let one of mine out the door with some of the flaws I see in this thing. I hope you get the cash for it.


----------



## ratherbfishin

Plow Chaser;2141022 said:


> Nice model and all, but man I wouldn't let one of mine out the door with some of the flaws I see in this thing. I hope you get the cash for it.


I concur! And $500.00.
Plow chaser...do you have any of those V plow die casts for sale you have in your pics?


----------



## Plow Chaser

ratherbfishin;2141023 said:


> I concur! And $500.00.
> Plow chaser...do you have any of those V plow die casts for sale you have in your pics?


If you are referring to the Oshkosh V plow in my Hank's pictures, that's actually a scratchbuilt 1/25 scale resin and plastic model. 1 of a kind, so I don't have any for sale. But I would sell the Oshkosh!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Ryanmlt1;2140902 said:


> Its mostly Metal Cab and Dump box are metal. I would take $500.
> 
> Here is the ebay listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/201575544264?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


It's really a decent model, but in NO WAY is it worth $500.00... not trying to offend you, but for $500.00 it better be damn near museum-quality with SHARP detailing and build, flawless paint and graphics and not amateur looking in any ways...


----------



## Plow Boss

*Colts Neck Nj*

For Auction
http://bid.usgovbid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?govals833/128


----------



## alcoc420

I took some photos of old photos on bulletin boards at the Town of Smithtown Highway Dept. First is a 1971 or 72 Mack DM-600 in the Blizzard of '77 in Orleans County in Western NY. The Town sent about seven plows up there including about five Macks, a Ford L, and a 1958 FWD Snogo. Second is a 1948 FWD Snogo in Smithtown in the 1980s. Newer photos of this vehicle can be found online.
http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/mark_simiele.htm


----------



## CityGuy

Few new rigs.


----------



## Kwagman

Westchester County Airport (NY)


















Rye, NY









Demo:


----------



## Kwagman

Greenburgh, NY


----------



## Kwagman

Bronxville, NY


----------



## Kwagman

Westchester County, NY


----------



## Kwagman

NYSDOT



















North Castle, NY

















=


----------



## Kwagman

NYSDOT Tow Plow



















Yorktown, NY


----------



## CityGuy

Kwagman;2145915 said:


> Westchester County Airport (NY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye, NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demo:


I've never seen anything like that sidewalk machines' front broom and blade combo.


----------



## SnowGuy73

CityGuy;2145924 said:


> I've never seen anything like that sidewalk machines' front broom and blade combo.


Pretty cool but just another thing to break!


----------



## Plow Boss

Hunterdon County Nj


----------



## CityGuy

Town of Fishkill Highway Department.


----------



## CityGuy

Wilkes-Barre/Scranton International Airport, PA


----------



## Uncle Herb

Town of Little Falls, NY


----------



## CityGuy

Uncle Herb said:


> Town of Little Falls, NY


Double wingers. Don't see them around here.


----------



## Uncle Herb

Pretty much a requirement in many parts around CNY


----------



## mercer_me

Got the dump body off Old Blue and we are doing some work to it before we mount the sander to the frame.


----------



## Plow Boss




----------



## WestTac1

International Navistar and Viking-Cives (the plow and body manufacturer) has won a three year contract with NYS*DOT to provide them with International Workstar chassis Class 8 dump trucks, a mix of single and dual axles with winged plow setups and integrated dump body sander. These will replace the older Internationals in the fleet as well as some of the Mack Granites with Henderson bodies. They contain the stupid barely visible new logos on the doors.


NYSDOT by Seth Granville, on Flickr


----------



## Dennis 57

mercer_me said:


> Got the dump body off Old Blue and we are doing some work to it before we mount the sander to the frame.
> 
> View attachment 166168


How about some progress pic's, just won


----------



## Dennis 57

mercer_me said:


> Got the dump body off Old Blue and we are doing some work to it before we mount the sander to the frame.
> 
> View attachment 166168


Didn't finish what I wanted to say, I won a nice Swenson APB in a NY auction and will be mounting on my F800 soon.


----------



## Bones357

WestTac1 said:


> International Navistar and Viking-Cives (the plow and body manufacturer) has won a three year contract with NYS*DOT to provide them with International Workstar chassis Class 8 dump trucks, a mix of single and dual axles with winged plow setups and integrated dump body sander. These will replace the older Internationals in the fleet as well as some of the Mack Granites with Henderson bodies. They contain the stupid barely visible new logos on the doors.
> 
> 
> NYSDOT by Seth Granville, on Flickr


There's a logo on that door??? Why did they drop the other one?


----------



## mercer_me

Dennis 57 said:


> How about some progress pic's, just won





Dennis 57 said:


> Didn't finish what I wanted to say, I won a nice Swenson APB in a NY auction and will be mounting on my F800 soon.


We got the frame all cleaned up and painted and mounted the 3/4" steel plate on the frame. We are going to mount the sander this week after we put the new floor in it. I'll try to get some more pictures this week.


----------



## rlu_tech

I work for Washington County Highway Department. We fabricate all of our patrol trucks similar to MNDOT. Here is the one I'm building this year. 2017 Freightliner 114SD.


----------



## jcreek

2016-10-15 09.18.37




__
jcreek


__
Oct 23, 2016




Touch a Truck 2016






Painted my '04 Peterbilt this summer - seen here at a touch a truck event next to a brand new F550 with a Fisher Plow and SS Spreader


----------



## Uncle Herb

Bones357 said:


> There's a logo on that door??? Why did they drop the other one?


All state agencies now have the exact same logo with their name underneath. Some pointless exercise about branding or saving cost. It works on the smaller vehicles but not the highway trucks.


----------



## Buster2723

Another N.Y.S. plan to spend money for no reason. New logo's are ridiculous. Glad my tax dollars are going for worthwhile programs! Beautiful. New to the site, thought I'd come in with a bang. Thank you


----------



## Buster2723

Buster2723 said:


> Another N.Y.S. plan to spend money for no reason. New logo's are ridiculous. Glad my tax dollars are going for worthwhile programs! Beautiful. New to the site, thought I'd come in with a bang. Thank you


I work in the Tri-lakes area of the Adirondacks. I will have some pics of our highway rigs coming.


----------



## Uncle Herb




----------



## Buster2723

Uncle Herb said:


>


----------



## Buster2723

Nice plows all in a row. Look great before salt gets to them


----------



## HarrodEquipment

Newfie Plow said:


> Anybody work for any of the above or just happen to have some pics ? Would love to see them. I'll work on getting mine up. Both are Single Axle Plow/Sanders. International & Freightliner.


----------



## Buster2723

New Western Star 4700 Town of Santa Clara, N.Y.


----------



## Buster2723

Replaced Ford L8000


----------



## Buster2723

Buster2723 said:


> Replaced Ford L8000


----------



## Buster2723

Buster2723 said:


> View attachment 167268


Also have a Paystar 10 wheeler and a Volvo 10 wheeler. Pics coming soon


----------



## CityGuy

Ready to rock and roll for the season.


----------



## Maclawnco

Does this count? Have this one and it's twin being delivered next week.


----------



## neman

Sad to see what has happened to the former Mass Turnpike fleet since Mass DOT took over. A lot of their equipment has been on the Auction International site. Here is an example-an Oshkosh that is just rotting away.









http://www.auctionsinternational.co...87-oshkosh-p-2558-sp-6x6-sander-e990201-57419


----------



## CityGuy

Ready to roll for second storm of the season.


----------



## Buster2723

more pics


----------



## Buster2723




----------



## Buster2723




----------



## Buster2723




----------



## Buster2723




----------



## Buster2723




----------



## Buster2723




----------



## Buster2723




----------



## Maxrad 45

Question, what year did NYSDOT stop ordering their trucks in manual transmissions ? If anyone could help it would be appreciated.


----------



## j-dog

Maxrad 45 said:


> Question, what year did NYSDOT stop ordering their trucks in manual transmissions ? If anyone could help it would be appreciated.


2012 was the last year. 2013 trucks and on are auto accept the tractor trailers


----------



## Maxrad 45

Thanks.


----------



## Fhawk52

My rig , 2012 Kenworth T-800 ready for another season.


----------



## CityGuy

All loaded up again after 12 hours in the seat today..


----------



## CityGuy

Thawing out.


----------



## Autocar19003

Village of Orchard Park NY, 2017 Kenworth T470, Viking Plow Set up with a Tarco Highlander 11 ft spreader.








Brand new truck with a really cool EPS body swap system.
This replaced a 2001 International. (See previous posts)


----------



## Fhawk52

Nice lookin rig!


----------



## Buster2723

Autocar19003 said:


> Village of Orchard Park NY, 2017 Kenworth T470, Viking Plow Set up with a Tarco Highlander 11 ft spreader.
> View attachment 169482
> 
> Brand new truck with a really cool EPS body swap system.
> This replaced a 2001 International. (See previous posts)


NICE, do you have another body for summer? Always thought that would be a great idea.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ouch
Should have had a trip edge.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1274533909289802&set=gm.864213107054099&type=3


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Ouch
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1274533909289802&set=gm.864213107054099&type=3


Marci send me that pic earlier today...... he said some aboot Retoad was moonlighting......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Marci send me that pic earlier today...... he said some aboot Retoad was moonlighting......


Equipment failure....I had a heck of a time getting out


----------



## Randall Ave

Well I guess the driver seat needs a cleaning.


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> Well I guess the driver seat needs a cleaning.


Ya....From all the Beer I spilled on it...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

CityGuy said:


> All loaded up again after 12 hours in the seat today..
> 
> View attachment 168500


How many miles or how many hours will that salt last, average?


----------



## Defcon 5

GrassManKzoo said:


> How many miles or how many hours will that salt last, average?


My brother is with a fairly large county over on this side of the state....They have them spreading 300-400 pounds per lane mile...They gotten away from tailgate spreaders and have gone to all Epoke spreaders with pre-wet...Another thing they are getting away from is Belly Blades...They just bought 30 peterbuilts with the Epoke set up along with dual wing blades...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Wow kind of hard for me to wrap my head around only what would be 8 bags of salt per mile. Granted I'm not knowledgeable at all when it comes to the DOT trucks.. all I know is when I see them driving down the road towards me I move way over to give them as much room as possible


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> My brother is with a fairly large county over on this side of the state....They have them spreading 300-400 pounds per lane mile...They gotten away from tailgate spreaders and have gone to all Epoke spreaders with pre-wet...Another thing they are getting away from is Belly Blades...They just bought 30 peterbuilts with the Epoke set up along with dual wing blades...


Would that be 400 pounds per mile one way and another 400 on the way back?


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Would that be 400 pounds per mile one way and another 400 on the way back?


Lane mile....One Lane wide...One mile...But like I say to him...I have followed plenty of county trucks...Seems like a lot more than that coming out....Its a very nice set up...Pavement sensors..cameras front and rear...It's like the cockpit of a plane in there


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Our city guys have green lasers that point out in front of the trucks. Not sure if there referencing off of mailboxes or curbs. These trucks run a belly blade and a wing blade off the side. I'm guessing that's what it's for is knowing where the side blade is going to run


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Lane mile....One Lane wide...One mile...But like I say to him...I have followed plenty of county trucks...Seems like a lot more than that coming out....Its a very nice set up...Pavement sensors..cameras front and rear...It's like the cockpit of a plane in there


My Volvo dump has a swenson hyd tail gate spreader with an Accu spread controller. When we first got it we couldnt figure out how to use it, kept telling my boy to turn it on and he told me it was but nothing was working. After messing with it for few minutes I told him to park the truck, when he started moving it came on so I yelled at him to stop cause it was working. When the truck stopped it stopped, I thought he was messing with me. Come to find out it starts when you move and stops when you stop.

It might not be quite as tech as the new ones but I thought it was cool.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

LapeerLandscape said:


> My Volvo dump has a swenson hyd tail gate spreader with an Accu spread controller. When we first got it we couldnt figure out how to use it, kept telling my boy to turn it on and he told me it was but nothing was working. After messing with it for few minutes I told him to park the truck, when he started moving it came on so I yelled at him to stop cause it was working. When the truck stopped it stopped, I thought he was messing with me. Come to find out it starts when you move and stops when you stop.
> 
> It might not be quite as tech as the new ones but I thought it was cool.


That is cool


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My Volvo dump has a swenson hyd tail gate spreader with an Accu spread controller. When we first got it we couldnt figure out how to use it, kept telling my boy to turn it on and he told me it was but nothing was working. After messing with it for few minutes I told him to park the truck, when he started moving it came on so I yelled at him to stop cause it was working. When the truck stopped it stopped, I thought he was messing with me. Come to find out it starts when you move and stops when you stop.
> 
> It might not be quite as tech as the new ones but I thought it was cool.


You are old.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Ouch
> Should have had a trip edge.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1274533909289802&set=gm.864213107054099&type=3


Is there a story? I am curious what happened.

Especially since Ryan never answered my question aboot it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You are old.


And I still outwork most of these young punks today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there a story? I am curious what happened.
> 
> Especially since Ryan never answered my question aboot it.


Story? 
He hit deer? 
Chain lift saves transmissions? 
Full trip?

Never saw a story or know where it happened.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Story?
> He hit deer?
> Chain lift saves transmissions?
> Full trip?
> 
> Never saw a story or know where it happened.


Well, since you posted it from FaceTime....and I don't do FaceTime, thought you might know more.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Story?
> He hit deer?
> Chain lift saves transmissions?
> Full trip?
> 
> Never saw a story or know where it happened.


Yes to all of the above


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> And I still outwork most of these young punks today.


From your bed???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> From your bed???


With the help of a blue pill.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> With the help of a blue pill.....


Blue pill lives matter


Mark Oomkes said:


> Well, since you posted it from FaceTime....and I don't do FaceTime, thought you might know more.


There is a couple pages on there I watch, Michigan Gravel Train, and Mechanics (something) lots of good pics and info.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> With the help of a blue pill.....


Blue pill saves lives.


----------



## Newfie Plow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Story?
> He hit deer?
> Chain lift saves transmissions?
> Full trip?
> 
> Never saw a story or know where it happened.


http://www.observertoday.com/news/2017/01/plow-accident-in-leon/


----------



## Broncslefty7

Chain lift saves transmissions??? 

Please explain....


----------



## CityGuy

GrassManKzoo said:


> How many miles or how many hours will that salt last, average?


Depends on conditions and pounds per mile but on average at 500ppm I get 5 hours out of it.


----------



## CityGuy

LapeerLandscape said:


> Would that be 400 pounds per mile one way and another 400 on the way back?


On a 2 lane road, 1 each way, we only salt 1 time. Unless turn lanes then those as well.


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure who it's for.


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure who it's for.


----------



## CityGuy

Not sure who it's for.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## SnoFarmer

New truck?


----------



## CityGuy

From a local upfitter.


----------



## CityGuy

SnoFarmer said:


> New truck?


Tow Master


----------



## arathol

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there a story? I am curious what happened.
> 
> Especially since Ryan never answered my question aboot it.


I can tell you what happened. I had the same thing happen to me, not nearly as severe though, in an International Workstar with Viking 4-way roll plow. Poor push frame design using low grade fasteners. The frame has no lower support behind the plow ears. The grade 5 bolts used by the fabricator to hold the thing together sheared and the whole header came right off the truck. Luckily I was not pushing at the time and the whole thing swung off to the left instead of under the truck.


----------



## cb171985




----------



## cb171985




----------



## cb171985

These are some of our rigs. #45 was my first. 2012 550 with fisher 9mc and Swenson electric sander. Set up with central hydros for sander and dump. #44 is my new rig after last driver retired. 2010 Mack granite with central hydros for flink one way plow, Swenson sander, belly scraper and dump. I used #62 a few times. 96 r model Mack with central hydro, one way flink, belly scraper and Swenson sander


----------



## fireside

arathol said:


> I can tell you what happened. I had the same thing happen to me, not nearly as severe though, in an International Workstar with Viking 4-way roll plow. Poor push frame design using low grade fasteners. The frame has no lower support behind the plow ears. The grade 5 bolts used by the fabricator to hold the thing together sheared and the whole header came right off the truck. Luckily I was not pushing at the time and the whole thing swung off to the left instead of under the truck.
> View attachment 170436
> View attachment 170437


 You are very lucky! My town put two brand new trucks on top of their plows. My guess is they used a torch drill on that truck too! There is a reason state bid trucks are no longer built at that dealer! It's my understanding the state had over 400k in repairs from plow frames falling off!!!


----------



## arathol

fireside said:


> You are very lucky! My town put two brand new trucks on top of their plows. My guess is they used a torch drill on that truck too! There is a reason state bid trucks are no longer built at that dealer! It's my understanding the state had over 400k in repairs from plow frames falling off!!!


I'm not sure which dealer you are referring to but we dealt with a few, some better than others. There was one fabricator a few years ago that did some and those trucks are the worst designed and lowest quality crap I have ever seen. 
I know that there were quite a few problems with that particular series but have not ever seen a total cost estimate.


----------



## fireside

I bet the lowest quality model came from Bridgeport! Remember state takes lowest bidder do you get what you pay for! My town buys only stste bid trucks. The one new truck came with a Henderson plow pins are in different locations so they couldn't change the blade to any other truck or use a spare blade. They built 10 trucks before anyone said hey wrong pin locations stupid!


----------



## arathol

I know exactly who you are referring to in Bridgeport and have been there many times, but no, that fabricator is in Wallingford. One time deal and I heard after the fact that they will never again get a contract.


----------



## fireside

They built our last 10 wheeler so far so good with that one. I think they still have the state contract along with rose


----------



## arathol

fireside said:


> They built our last 10 wheeler so far so good with that one. I think they still have the state contract along with rose


Last I heard Equipment Services in Hartford had the contract. DOT was taking delivery of the first wave at the end of 2016, 10 and 6 wheel dumps with either single or dual wings. I picked one up in October from them and we also were taking older trucks there for service etc.
If you mean Park City/Hines Bros, we never had many issues with their stuff and if there was a problem they were very good about correcting it.
Who is Rose?


----------



## Brndnstffrd

W. H. Rose in Colombia


----------



## Plow Boss




----------



## BakB05

Hey guys, I need some advice on a truck I'm interested in. The truck is a 2007 international 7500 automatic with 160,000 miles on it. It was a town plow truck up in Vermont and is at a dealership for sale now. Looking to turn it into another truck to put on for Massdot next season. Anyways my question is, is 160,000 miles high for the truck and will major upkeep and problems arise in the near future? They are asking $50,000 for it too which seems high for the mileage.


----------



## Randall Ave

Welcome to the site. Now, just not enough information here. Some pictures would be helpful. And what engine and drivetrain.


----------



## BakB05

The engine is a HT570


----------



## vtdumptrucker

Find out what town had it before and call them to see if they have any maintenance records on it. I know from experience that those trucks are an electrical nightmare. Drove an 06' identical to that one, lots of issues electrical being the big one. The main engine harness was replaced three times in 4 years. Kept burning up, truck almost caught fire in the shop overnight, came in at 2am and the truck was smoking. Another issue with those trucks is the high pressure oil pump. in 70,000 miles it was replaced 3 times at 4k a pop.
I would do some digging as to who had the truck before. And yes 50k is high.


----------



## BakB05

It's from Barton vt, tried to find a number for the dpw and couldn't find a thing


----------



## vtdumptrucker

Clark's should be able to give you their number


----------



## vtdumptrucker

Town of Barton's phone #802-525-6222


----------



## jcreek

I bought an '09 from them a few years back - the MaxxForce is not the best engine for sure and we did have electrical issues with it. Turned out there was a pinched wire in a harness behind the starter that was causing a lot of it. The big thing for me was the main electrical harness, like vtdumptrucker's experience only mine did catch on fire. It was fixed at Liberty International in Manchester NH and the cause was NO FAULT of INTERNATIONAL - HP Fairfield built my truck and they hang a metal bracket to hold hydraulic lines right next to the main harness which inevitably chafed and then caught fire. That same year - maybe three winters ago, two DPW barns burnt down in NH - my friend who's worked in that line of work for years said that the fires were caused by trucks built by them that had the same issue. Otherwise Clark's is reputable and the 7600 is a good rig. I now have three of them - '04, '05 and the '09 all working for MassDOT - which replaced my old Louisville's.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm working on two DTs right now. There not bad, they all have problems. The milage is kinda high for a plow truck. And there a little high on price. Look at the power distribution center above the left front wheel for corrosion.


----------



## vtdumptrucker

jcreek said:


> I bought an '09 from them a few years back - the MaxxForce is not the best engine for sure and we did have electrical issues with it. Turned out there was a pinched wire in a harness behind the starter that was causing a lot of it. The big thing for me was the main electrical harness, like vtdumptrucker's experience only mine did catch on fire. It was fixed at Liberty International in Manchester NH and the cause was NO FAULT of INTERNATIONAL - HP Fairfield built my truck and they hang a metal bracket to hold hydraulic lines right next to the main harness which inevitably chafed and then caught fire. That same year - maybe three winters ago, two DPW barns burnt down in NH - my friend who's worked in that line of work for years said that the fires were caused by trucks built by them that had the same issue. Otherwise Clark's is reputable and the 7600 is a good rig. I now have three of them - '04, '05 and the '09 all working for MassDOT - which replaced my old Louisville's.


Had the same problem with hose bracket also. Built by Tenco.


----------



## vtdumptrucker

BakB05 said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice on a truck I'm interested in. The truck is a 2007 international 7500 automatic with 160,000 miles on it. It was a town plow truck up in Vermont and is at a dealership for sale now. Looking to turn it into another truck to put on for Massdot next season. Anyways my question is, is 160,000 miles high for the truck and will major upkeep and problems arise in the near future? They are asking $50,000 for it too which seems high for the mileage.


Town of Thetford VT has 2010 with 54,000 on it for 45k
https://vermont.craigslist.org/hvo/6113737086.html


----------



## BakB05

jcreek said:


> I bought an '09 from them a few years back - the MaxxForce is not the best engine for sure and we did have electrical issues with it. Turned out there was a pinched wire in a harness behind the starter that was causing a lot of it. The big thing for me was the main electrical harness, like vtdumptrucker's experience only mine did catch on fire. It was fixed at Liberty International in Manchester NH and the cause was NO FAULT of INTERNATIONAL - HP Fairfield built my truck and they hang a metal bracket to hold hydraulic lines right next to the main harness which inevitably chafed and then caught fire. That same year - maybe three winters ago, two DPW barns burnt down in NH - my friend who's worked in that line of work for years said that the fires were caused by trucks built by them that had the same issue. Otherwise Clark's is reputable and the 7600 is a good rig. I now have three of them - '04, '05 and the '09 all working for MassDOT - which replaced my old Louisville's.


Thanks for the info, got any pics of your 7500s


----------



## BakB05

vtdumptrucker said:


> Town of Thetford VT has 2010 with 54,000 on it for 45k
> https://vermont.craigslist.org/hvo/6113737086.html


Thanks for the heads up, I'm looking more for an international though, haven't seen a lot of freightliners working for massdot.


----------



## BakB05

vtdumptrucker said:


> Town of Barton's phone #802-525-6222


Thanks for the number, calling in the A.M.


----------



## jcreek




----------



## BakB05

jcreek said:


> View attachment 172111
> View attachment 172112
> View attachment 172113


Nice trucks! Where'd you find and get those trucks from?


----------



## Maclawnco

BakB05 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'm looking more for an international though, haven't seen a lot of freightliners working for massdot.


If you want to plow snow, I've got 4 DOT trucks that I'd sell you for $20,000 total. Between the four of them you should have two running it anytime.


----------



## jcreek

BakB05 said:


> Nice trucks! Where'd you find and get those trucks from?


I buy them off of the Auctions International Website - the black one was from VT (fire victim) and the other two came from upstate NY around the Finger Lakes area. Its so cold up there and so rural they don't use much salt and they garage the trucks which means they're in great shape.


----------



## BakB05

jcreek said:


> I buy them off of the Auctions International Website - the black one was from VT (fire victim) and the other two came from upstate NY around the Finger Lakes area. Its so cold up there and so rural they don't use much salt and they garage the trucks which means they're in great shape.


I'll have to check it out, I've bought my previous trucks from dealers or private sellers. Is it online auctions and the pictures are all you see or is it site on seen auctions?


----------



## BakB05

The truck I'm looking to replace now, got totaled last week in and accident. Tractor trailer hit me from behind at a red light going 40mph.


----------



## jcreek

Ouch... That looks like it was a really nice rig. Why did they total it?
Also curious as to why you had that truck out?
Auctions International shows the pictures and description of vehichle including mechanical condition. Most cities/towns take them out of service when their new truck arrives so you know they are in decent shape unless otherwise noted.


----------



## BakB05

jcreek said:


> Ouch... That looks like it was a really nice rig. Why did they total it?
> Also curious as to why you had that truck out?
> Auctions International shows the pictures and description of vehichle including mechanical condition. Most cities/towns take them out of service when their new truck arrives so you know they are in decent shape unless otherwise noted.


Way too much damage, the drive shaft was bent 90 degrees and pushed into the engine compartment which dropped the transmission to 6" above the ground and the engine itself dropped too. The rear springs sheared off as well. Just way too much that could go wrong fixing it, the whole engine area would need to be done over and the cabs bowed out and a mess inside. But took it cause it hasn't ran since 4/1 when it snowed last, also needed fuel for for the next day. 
So there's no going to see the trucks? Only see the pictures online then bid from there and if the bids won you just go pick it up and give them a check?


----------



## jcreek

There is ample time to do an inspection from when the time the auction starts until it finishes and a contact person to speak with about it. If you want to buy its better to wait until the last half hour of the auction when you can see where the price is...
And yes, way to much damage to fix. Its too bad that happened but sounds like no one got seriously hurt?


----------



## BakB05

jcreek said:


> There is ample time to do an inspection from when the time the auction starts until it finishes and a contact person to speak with about it. If you want to buy its better to wait until the last half hour of the auction when you can see where the price is...
> And yes, way to much damage to fix. Its too bad that happened but sounds like no one got seriously hurt?


Okay thanks for the information. How's the payment work though since the auctions online? And yeah it's too bad, was a great truck. The driver of the tractor trailer was pretty hurt. My dad and I were in the dump and were banged up some too.


----------



## Randall Ave

That sucks. The engine flywheel housing probably broke. There's a lot of damage there. The auction site should have payment information.


----------



## FredG

I bought tons of stuff off Auctionsinternational including to single axle dumps, 5 pickup plow trucks all set up. You can start bidding today just join. Usually I call on them I haven't drove and inspected anything. You will speak usually to the highway superintendent or a mechanic. If your buying the better stuff it will be in service till you take ownership.

They are very good at describing the equipment and announcing defects. I personally can not bash them.


----------



## FredG

jcreek said:


> I buy them off of the Auctions International Website - the black one was from VT (fire victim) and the other two came from upstate NY around the Finger Lakes area. Its so cold up there and so rural they don't use much salt and they garage the trucks which means they're in great shape.


I live on Seneca Lake in the Finger Lakes region, I will agree on the equipment garaged or cold storage, The salt thing tell my floor pans, Cab corners and rocker panels that, They will beg to differ. lol

The minci's get there salt in allotments. If they got a lot of salt when the allotments are due to be delivered they will salt heavily. They employee local farmers with good work ethics and the equipment gets hot baths after each storm this is why a lot of them are in nice shape. I bought a 87 1954 6 years back 79K miles like new original paint on frame. This truck is very reliable and pennies to maintain and repair.


----------



## FredG

jcreek said:


> There is ample time to do an inspection from when the time the auction starts until it finishes and a contact person to speak with about it. If you want to buy its better to wait until the last half hour of the auction when you can see where the price is...
> And yes, way to much damage to fix. Its too bad that happened but sounds like no one got seriously hurt?


You can hire a inspection to right on Auctioninternationals web site.


----------



## FredG

BakB05 said:


> Okay thanks for the information. How's the payment work though since the auctions online? And yeah it's too bad, was a great truck. The driver of the tractor trailer was pretty hurt. My dad and I were in the dump and were banged up some too.


It's been a while since I signed up, I think a CC will get you to be approved for bidding. I pay with a certified bank note they don't charge for them. The CC will cost you 3% more. With a substantial investment it adds up and not worth it. Amy is a nice Women and will be more than happy to help you out. It's not a hassle.


----------



## BakB05

What are your guys thoughts on an international 7400,7500, or 7600 vs Mack granite six wheeler for a plow truck? Buying used of course


----------



## jcreek

FredG said:


> I live on Seneca Lake in the Finger Lakes region, I will agree on the equipment garaged or cold storage, The salt thing tell my floor pans, Cab corners and rocker panels that, They will beg to differ. lol
> 
> The minci's get there salt in allotments. If they got a lot of salt when the allotments are due to be delivered they will salt heavily. They employee local farmers with good work ethics and the equipment gets hot baths after each storm this is why a lot of them are in nice shape. I bought a 87 1954 6 years back 79K miles like new original paint on frame. This truck is very reliable and pennies to maintain and repair.


Thanks for correcting me - you live in a beautiful part of the world out there - always enjoy my road trips out your way


----------



## jcreek

BakB05 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on an international 7400,7500, or 7600 vs Mack granite six wheeler for a plow truck? Buying used of course


You can't go wrong with a Mack! You will probably pay more for one but in the pre Tier 4 emissions years you will get a better motor than a MaxxForce.


----------



## Randall Ave

BakB05 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on an international 7400,7500, or 7600 vs Mack granite six wheeler for a plow truck? Buying used of course


Mack's s better truck, but more expensive to repair. But same questions as before, what's the drive train.


----------



## FredG

BakB05 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on an international 7400,7500, or 7600 vs Mack granite six wheeler for a plow truck? Buying used of course


I would say the Mack has heavier specs a long with a hefty price. JMO 7400 to 7600 IHC would be all you need in a single axle truck plowing hauling whatever. Buying used there is a lot more IHC than Mack out there for sale, Especially if you want to buy a minci truck all set up ready to plow.


----------



## Randall Ave

FredG said:


> I would say the Mack has heavier specs a long with a hefty price. JMO 7400 to 7600 IHC would be all you need in a single axle truck plowing hauling whatever. Buying used there is a lot more IHC than Mack out there for sale, Especially if you want to buy a minci truck all set up ready to plow.


But Fred, that Mack's got a bulldog on the hood.


----------



## BakB05

5800 hours a lot on a 2008 Mack granite that only has 87,000 miles on it? Seems like extreme amount of idiling. Body and everything else looks in great shape! Any worries?


----------



## Randall Ave

BakB05 said:


> 5800 hours a lot on a 2008 Mack granite that only has 87,000 miles on it? Seems like extreme amount of idiling. Body and everything else looks in great shape! Any worries?


Those hours are worth about 200,000 miles. The larger the truck, the higher the bill when they break. That's not many miles. But again, what is the drive train. Auto or a stick. What horse power


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just remember those hours would basically be engine only hours and not trans, driveline, rearend or brakes.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just remember those hours would basically be engine only hours and not trans, driveline, rearend or brakes.


Good Point...My bet would be on it was an Asphalt hauling truck...Lot idling time


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Good Point...My bet would be on it was an Asphalt hauling truck...Lot idling time


Or a city/muni truck where they start it in the morning, it runs all day and doesnt put on 10 miles of driving.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Or a city/muni truck where they start it in the morning, it runs all day and doesnt put on 10 miles of driving.


I'm going with this. I do repairs for towns. Those trucks will run for two days and never leave town during a storm.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Or a city/muni truck where they start it in the morning, it runs all day and doesnt put on 10 miles of driving.


Dam Union Monkeys...


----------



## BakB05

Pulled the trigger on a new truck to replace the one from the accident.


----------



## jcreek

Very nice! Patriot always has a good selection - how was the pricing?


----------



## BakB05

jcreek said:


> Very nice! Patriot always has a good selection - how was the pricing?


The pricing was actually very reasonable, got some extras thrown in on the deal too like new chrome grill, fender mirrors, complete oil change including hydraulics, alignment, and new oil pan. The oil pan didn't need to be done, but the old owner suggested just getting it done every 3 years so I wanted that thrown in too.


----------



## BakB05

jcreek said:


> Very nice! Patriot always has a good selection - how was the pricing?


I do know he's getting a lot more trucks in very soon, also another Mack identical to this one if you are interested in another truck.


----------



## BUFF

BakB05 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a new truck to replace the one from the accident.
> 
> View attachment 172185
> 
> 
> View attachment 172186
> 
> 
> View attachment 172187
> 
> 
> View attachment 172188
> 
> 
> View attachment 172189


Any idea who the previous owner was............


----------



## BakB05

BUFF said:


> Any idea who the previous owner was............


Town of Andover


----------



## snobeast

JIM SHERRY said:


> I am from PA.and I love my PennDOT Mack Granites,if anyone has pics of PennDOT Macks or any Granite plow truck please post them I would like to see them.


----------



## JtsUny




----------



## mercer_me

That Volvo looks like quite a truck.


----------



## MajorDave

JtsUny said:


> View attachment 173899


That is nice!!!


----------



## Bones357

Not sure if this was posted before, but pretty cool film. Lots of old-school Valk plows visible, V-plows, blowers (I think the one in the film is still stationed in Meadville...LOL), and an underbody scraper (never seen one in PA)! . Although it says 1965, it's obviously from the '70s.

PennDOT "Snowfight"


----------



## Bones357

And I just noticed that all the pics I posted in this thread have been removed. Thanks a lot, Photobucket. :angry:

What are you guys using to host images these days?


----------



## DavCut

mercer_me said:


> We got the frame all cleaned up and painted and mounted the 3/4" steel plate on the frame. We are going to mount the sander this week after we put the new floor in it. I'll try to get some more pictures this week.


I know this is an old post but I'm curious to see how this project turned out. Did you end up putting the dump bed back on for the summer?


----------



## Bones357

Well, it seems like this thread is dead. Too bad...It was the biggest and best thread here. 600+ pages, 12,000+ posts, no idea how many photos.


----------



## mercer_me

DavCut said:


> I know this is an old post but I'm curious to see how this project turned out. Did you end up putting the dump bed back on for the summer?


The truck came out great. I'll try to upload a picture. Unfortunately it's days of Summer hauling are over and it's just a plow truck now.


----------



## Dennis 57

BakB05 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a new truck to replace the one from the accident.
> 
> View attachment 172185
> 
> 
> View attachment 172186
> 
> 
> View attachment 172187
> 
> 
> View attachment 172188
> 
> 
> View attachment 172189


----------



## Dennis 57

bakb05; how did the new truck do for you so far.


----------



## Len90

I've been insanely busy lately. I still try to take advantage of the snow for plow spotting. Sadly, the editing and uploading is what I have not been able to do.

So to give this thread some life, here's three from this month. Might be the snowiest March I have ever seen. 
IMG_7020r1 by Len, on Flickr

222A7632r1 by Len, on Flickr

IMG_7069r1 by Len, on Flickr


----------



## BakB05

Dennis 57 said:


> bakb05; how did the new truck do for you so far.


Went well this year, made some changes to it before the beginning of the year too.


----------



## Dennis 57

bakb05 where in western mass is your route, I plow for the town of westspringfield


----------



## Plow Boss

Somerset Cty Nj


----------



## mercer_me

After five years of plowing with a 1995 Ford L9000 wheeler I'm going to give this 2006 International single axle with a 6 speed Allison a try. I don't like the fact it's a single axle but, it has a very nice cab and I think the automatic will be nice.


----------



## Biscayne

Truck I bought last year. Just got it up and running. 1992 GMC Topkick 427 5 speed 2 speed rear, air brakes. Has a 10 ft plow and hydraulic salt spreader.


----------



## NAHA

Any one know what brand this plow is?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NAHA said:


> Any one know what brand this plow is?
> 
> View attachment 186848


Viking-Cives I believe. Should have a thick chunk of urethane that attaches the cutting edge to the moldboard. That tube that the cylinders and A frame attach to is a "torsion" box that provides a secondary trip mechanism.

Pretty lightweight plows for a municipal style. We did a bunch of welding on ours.


----------



## NAHA

Mark Oomkes said:


> Viking-Cives I believe. Should have a thick chunk of urethane that attaches the cutting edge to the moldboard. That tube that the cylinders and A frame attach to is a "torsion" box that provides a secondary trip mechanism.
> 
> Pretty lightweight plows for a municipal style. We did a bunch of welding on ours.


Can it be modified to fit a fisher head gear


----------



## BUFF

NAHA said:


> Can it be modified to fit a fisher head gear


It'd just take some fab work


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NAHA said:


> Can it be modified to fit a fisher head gear


Shouldn't be an issue with a welder, fire wrench and some fab skills. Ours was modified to work with a Monroe hitch.

Got a pic of the plow hitch to the truck? There should be a pivot beam with a 1 1/2" bolt or larger that attaches to the truck side. Should be able to make one that will work with a Fisher or modify that one to work.


----------



## NAHA

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shouldn't be an issue with a welder, fire wrench and some fab skills. Ours was modified to work with a Monroe hitch.
> 
> Got a pic of the plow hitch to the truck? There should be a pivot beam with a 1 1/2" bolt or larger that attaches to the truck side. Should be able to make one that will work with a Fisher or modify that one to work.


Already got a call out to my welder. Price is right for the plow just dont wanna spend more to make it work


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NAHA said:


> Already got a call out to my welder. Price is right for the plow just dont wanna spend more to make it work


They're decent plows, not great, but decent. Just keep an eye on the push tube on the plow itself.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Viking-Cives I believe. Should have a thick chunk of urethane that attaches the cutting edge to the moldboard. That tube that the cylinders and A frame attach to is a "torsion" box that provides a secondary trip mechanism.
> 
> Pretty lightweight plows for a municipal style. We did a bunch of welding on ours.


When you say torsion box, as in the same concept as a torsion axle on a trailer. I like that idea.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> When you say torsion box, as in the same concept as a torsion axle on a trailer. I like that idea.


It worked great until the less than intelligent powder coater decided to not remove the box when he baked it. Something about heat and urethane.

Cost him quite a bit of money to fix it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It worked great until the less than intelligent powder coater decided to not remove the box when he baked it. Something about heat and urethane.
> 
> Cost him quite a bit of money to fix it.


Oh no...:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Oh no...:hammerhead:


HE was told that he had to take it apart. He learned the hard way.


----------



## rlu_tech

Built this truck this year along with one just like it with a single wing. I build 2-3 patrol trucks per year for the highway department. I do all of the work myself in-house. It's very rewarding seeing these trucks completed.


----------



## PsPhotography




----------



## Plow Chaser

It's been a long time since posting here. Still at it!


----------



## PsPhotography

County of Morris roads and bridges truck 5-1


----------



## PsPhotography

NJ Dot truck 224-7


----------



## J29

snow said:


> Some Ex Rhode Island DOT trucks at an Exporter in CT
> 
> View attachment 140167
> 
> 
> View attachment 140168
> 
> 
> View attachment 140169


Man I grew up loving these Macks. They all ran Everest set ups back then with rear discharge spreaders. 11' RM poly main plows and 12' full benching wings. RIDOT's newest trucks are Volvo's with Henderson all the way around, after a long run with Viking-Cives. Can't compare to these old trucks. Wonder if anyone will even see this post, I think 2018 was the last posting.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

J29 said:


> Man I grew up loving these Macks. They all ran Everest set ups back then with rear discharge spreaders. 11' RM poly main plows and 12' full benching wings. RIDOT's newest trucks are Volvo's with Henderson all the way around, after a long run with Viking-Cives. Can't compare to these old trucks. Wonder if anyone will even see this post, I think 2018 was the last posting.


Yep, but there aren't many municipal types still on here that I am aware of.


----------



## DavCut

This was one of my favorite threads to follow a few years ago. 
Here are a couple from yesterday in Route 30 in Berwyn, PA. to bring it back to the top.


----------



## quigleysiding

Nice always likes this thread .


----------



## Kvston

Out in North Andover MA. Wished I could have chatted with this dude!


----------



## Dennis 57




----------



## Len90

I’m still around and miss being able to participate in this thread. Life has been crazy busy. I still get out and try to get some shots. Just got this one during the nor’easter this past weekend.

I’ll try to post more as time permits.


----------



## Aqnhfd

Anybody have any pictures of local DPW’s in Northwest Connecticut? Like New Hartford, Barkhamsted, Norfolk ETC


----------



## Aqnhfd

Anybody have any pictures of local DPW’s in Northwest Connecticut? Like New Hartford, Barkhamsted, Norfolk ETC. Older pictures of past years I am looking for


----------

